# *** Post pics your latest CL purchases here! V2 ***



## JetSetGo!

New CLs? New-to-you CLs? Let's see 'em!

Oh, and don't forget to post your shoes in our reference library, too!


Previous thread for reference
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/post-pics-your-latest-cl-purchases-here-653734.html


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Never got around to posting these surprisingly comfy heels which I "got" from a great TPFer...*Jenay*...enjoy...

Black Kid Leather Daffs











Royal Blue Suede Daffs


----------



## l.a_girl19

^^ Gorgeous!!!


----------



## PeepToe

glamourgirlnikk said:
			
		

> Never got around to posting these surprisingly comfy heels which I "got" from a great TPFer...Jenay...enjoy...
> 
> Black Kid Leather Daffs
> 
> Royal Blue Suede Daffs



I looooove the royal blue. I have a hard enough time figuring out what to wear with regular Daff's. Don't think I could pull of royal blue. But they are amazing!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Never got around to posting these surprisingly comfy heels which I "got" from a great TPFer...*Jenay*...enjoy...
> 
> Black Kid Leather Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Blue Suede Daffs


Beautiful! There's something about the black kid Daffs that make my heart skip a beat! Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## amd_tan

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Never got around to posting these surprisingly comfy heels which I "got" from a great TPFer...*Jenay*...enjoy...
> 
> Black Kid Leather Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Blue Suede Daffs


Lovely!!! Congrats. Please post some mod pics!! Your mod pics are always stunning!!! Xoxo


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Never got around to posting these surprisingly comfy heels which I "got" from a great TPFer...*Jenay*...enjoy...
> 
> Black Kid Leather Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Blue Suede Daffs



Love both pairs! I'm a Daf girl too hehe  
Congrats!


----------



## heiress-ox

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Never got around to posting these surprisingly comfy heels which I "got" from a great TPFer...*Jenay*...enjoy...
> 
> Black Kid Leather Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Blue Suede Daffs



beautiful, that royal blue colour is TDF


----------



## jamidee

The royal blue is so gorgy


----------



## AEGIS

could not quote but i still want to say thanks to *slimcouture, beags, evanescent, heiress-ox,ChocoAvantGarde*


----------



## mmL2145

*gasp* Both are gorgeous but the blue pair!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Never got around to posting these surprisingly comfy heels which I "got" from a great TPFer...*Jenay*...enjoy...
> 
> Black Kid Leather Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Blue Suede Daffs



love them!


----------



## UpgradeU

glamourgirlnikk both pairs are gorgeous, the black kid daffs are my favourite out of the colours.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Never got around to posting these surprisingly comfy heels which I "got" from a great TPFer...*Jenay*...enjoy...
> 
> Black Kid Leather Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Blue Suede Daffs




!!!  those blue suede dafs are my dream color, lucky you!! i wish a pair would pop up in my size. congratulations on two lovely pairs


----------



## beagly911

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Never got around to posting these surprisingly comfy heels which I "got" from a great TPFer...*Jenay*...enjoy...
> 
> Black Kid Leather Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Blue Suede Daffs


 Lovely additions!


----------



## sobe2009

glamourgirlnikk said:
			
		

> Never got around to posting these surprisingly comfy heels which I "got" from a great TPFer...Jenay...enjoy...
> 
> Black Kid Leather Daffs
> 
> Royal Blue Suede Daffs



Love them, both great pairs!  Amazing additions, Congratulations!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Never got around to posting these surprisingly comfy heels which I "got" from a great TPFer...*Jenay*...enjoy...
> 
> Black Kid Leather Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Blue Suede Daffs





OMG Those Blue Daffs!


----------



## jenayb

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Never got around to posting these surprisingly comfy heels which I "got" from a great TPFer...*Jenay*...enjoy...
> 
> Black Kid Leather Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Blue Suede Daffs


 
Oh you're just now posting!!? 

Gorgy!!


----------



## chanel*liz

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Never got around to posting these surprisingly comfy heels which I "got" from a great TPFer...*Jenay*...enjoy...
> 
> Black Kid Leather Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Blue Suede Daffs




beautiful pairs!!


----------



## pquiles

Gorgeous Maggies!!  I had a super time getting these.




















Rolandos:  matched my skin tone better than I thought.


----------



## Zophie

Just got these 120 mm Biancas. Not sure whether I'm keeping them though. I ordered 140 mm and then they shipped 120 instead, and when I called they don't have the 140. But they are very comfy and fit well. Not that I don't like them, just not sure...


----------



## beagly911

pquiles said:


> Gorgeous Maggies!! I had a super time getting these.
> 
> View attachment 1652380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652387
> 
> 
> 
> Rolandos: matched my skin tone better than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652389


Love the Maggies!!



Zophie said:


> Just got these 120 mm Biancas. Not sure whether I'm keeping them though. I ordered 140 mm and then they shipped 120 instead, and when I called they don't have the 140. But they are very comfy and fit well. Not that I don't like them, just not sure...


Oh, they look so good on you!!! I say KEEEEEPP!!!  Comfy is a good thing!!


----------



## laurenychu

pquiles said:
			
		

> Gorgeous Maggies!!  I had a super time getting these.
> 
> Rolandos:  matched my skin tone better than I thought.



Your Maggie's are TDF!


----------



## evanescent

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Never got around to posting these surprisingly comfy heels which I "got" from a great TPFer...*Jenay*...enjoy...
> 
> Black Kid Leather Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Blue Suede Daffs



Gorgeous! Those royal blue daffs are simply stunning!



Zophie said:


> Just got these 120 mm Biancas. Not sure whether I'm keeping them though. I ordered 140 mm and then they shipped 120 instead, and when I called they don't have the 140. But they are very comfy and fit well. Not that I don't like them, just not sure...



I actually love them on you! They don't look like 120s at all.



pquiles said:


> Gorgeous Maggies!!  I had a super time getting these.



Love!!! You wear them so well!


----------



## evanescent

My latest love! The Engin 120 in nude patent. The nude really adds a feminine contrast to an otherwise tough pair of shoes.. I love that striking contrast!


----------



## BattyBugs

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Never got around to posting these surprisingly comfy heels which I "got" from a great TPFer...*Jenay*...enjoy...
> 
> Black Kid Leather Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Blue Suede Daffs


 
Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## BattyBugs

pquiles said:


> Gorgeous Maggies!! I had a super time getting these.
> 
> View attachment 1652380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652387
> 
> 
> 
> Rolandos: matched my skin tone better than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652389


 
Congratulations on both pair!



Zophie said:


> Just got these 120 mm Biancas. Not sure whether I'm keeping them though. I ordered 140 mm and then they shipped 120 instead, and when I called they don't have the 140. But they are very comfy and fit well. Not that I don't like them, just not sure...


 
I really like the way the Bianca looks with a 120 heel. Comfy, but still sexy. I vote keep.



evanescent said:


> My latest love! The Engin 120 in nude patent. The nude really adds a feminine contrast to an otherwise tough pair of shoes.. I love that striking contrast!


 
I love spikes! Gorgeous!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

l.a_girl19 said:


> ^^ Gorgeous!!!


 
Thank you!



PeepToe said:


> I looooove the royal blue. I have a hard enough time figuring out what to wear with regular Daff's. Don't think I could pull of royal blue. But they are amazing!!!


 
Thanks, and I think you would look great in royal blue.



amd_tan said:


> Lovely!!! Congrats. Please post some mod pics!! Your mod pics are always stunning!!! Xoxo


 
Aww, thanks!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love both pairs! I'm a Daf girl too hehe
> Congrats!


 
Thank you and I think daffs are now my fave.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

pquiles said:


> Gorgeous Maggies!! I had a super time getting these.
> 
> View attachment 1652380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652387
> 
> 
> 
> Rolandos: matched my skin tone better than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652389


 
The maggies and the rolandos are both gorgeous!



Zophie said:


> Just got these 120 mm Biancas. Not sure whether I'm keeping them though. I ordered 140 mm and then they shipped 120 instead, and when I called they don't have the 140. But they are very comfy and fit well. Not that I don't like them, just not sure...


 
I say keep them, they look great on you.



evanescent said:


> My latest love! The Engin 120 in nude patent. The nude really adds a feminine contrast to an otherwise tough pair of shoes.. I love that striking contrast!


 
Congrats, they are beautiful!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

heiress-ox said:


> beautiful, that royal blue colour is TDF


 
Thanks!



jamidee said:


> The royal blue is so gorgy


 
Thanks you!



dirtyaddiction said:


> love them!


 
Thanks!



UpgradeU said:


> glamourgirlnikk both pairs are gorgeous, the black kid daffs are my favourite out of the colours.


 
Thank you!



LamborghiniGirl said:


> !!!  those blue suede dafs are my dream color, lucky you!! i wish a pair would pop up in my size. congratulations on two lovely pairs


 
Aww, thanks and I hope you find a pair.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

evanescent said:


> My latest love! The Engin 120 in nude patent. The nude really adds a feminine contrast to an otherwise tough pair of shoes.. I love that striking contrast!



Love them! Congrats!


----------



## DebbiNC

Zophie said:


> Just got these 120 mm Biancas. Not sure whether I'm keeping them though. I ordered 140 mm and then they shipped 120 instead, and when I called they don't have the 140. But they are very comfy and fit well. Not that I don't like them, just not sure...


Looking as good as they do and being comfortable, I'd keep them!


----------



## NANI1972

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Never got around to posting these surprisingly comfy heels which I "got" from a great TPFer...*Jenay*...enjoy...
> 
> Black Kid Leather Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Blue Suede Daffs


Beautiful, congrats!


pquiles said:


> Gorgeous Maggies!!  I had a super time getting these.
> 
> View attachment 1652380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652387
> 
> 
> 
> Rolandos:  matched my skin tone better than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652389


Hmmm think I know who you bought the Maggies from  congrats they are gorgeous!


Zophie said:


> Just got these 120 mm Biancas. Not sure whether I'm keeping them though. I ordered 140 mm and then they shipped 120 instead, and when I called they don't have the 140. But they are very comfy and fit well. Not that I don't like them, just not sure...


Sorry that you got the 120 and not the 140. I have the Nude 120 and I am expecting the Black 120 today. I Luv them personally. I think they are still sexy and much more wearable for me than the 140s. Plus they look great on you!


evanescent said:


> My latest love! The Engin 120 in nude patent. The nude really adds a feminine contrast to an otherwise tough pair of shoes.. I love that striking contrast!



*sigh* These are amazing, congrats!


----------



## heiress-ox

pquiles said:


> Gorgeous Maggies!!  I had a super time getting these.
> 
> View attachment 1652380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652387
> 
> 
> 
> Rolandos:  matched my skin tone better than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652389


beautiful, love the maggies, did you strass them yourself - if so you did a fantastic job!



Zophie said:


> Just got these 120 mm Biancas. Not sure whether I'm keeping them though. I ordered 140 mm and then they shipped 120 instead, and when I called they don't have the 140. But they are very comfy and fit well. Not that I don't like them, just not sure...



congrats, i love Biancas, and the 120's do look great on you! however, i may go against the grain here though and say wait for the 140's, i prefer the more proportionate platform, but it just depends on your preference 



evanescent said:


> My latest love! The Engin 120 in nude patent. The nude really adds a feminine contrast to an otherwise tough pair of shoes.. I love that striking contrast!



 Gorgeous, i keep hoping for these to pop up on the bay in my size, i can't believe i didn't like them when they were first released. Congrats on a great pair


----------



## GCGDanielle

Here are the gorgeous Ivory Python Jaws I scored on ebay (thanks again to skislope15 for the post in the deals/steals thread) 

I had huge issues with delivery and communication from the seller, but three weeks after payment (and zero communication), they suddenly shipped out the day before yesterday and I received them yesterday morning.  Special thanks to jenay, AEGIS, and samina for all of your advice with the shipping issues. 

Now, to the eye candy (sorry for the crappy quality):


----------



## chelle0216

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Never got around to posting these surprisingly comfy heels which I "got" from a great TPFer...*Jenay*...enjoy...
> 
> Black Kid Leather Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Blue Suede Daffs




I'm drooling with envy!!!! These are FABOLOUSSSS!!


----------



## chelle0216

GCGDanielle said:


> Here are the gorgeous Ivory Python Jaws I scored on ebay (thanks again to skislope15 for the post in the deals/steals thread)
> 
> I had huge issues with delivery and communication from the seller, but three weeks after payment (and zero communication), they suddenly shipped out the day before yesterday and I received them yesterday morning.  Special thanks to jenay, AEGIS, and samina for all of your advice with the shipping issues.
> 
> Now, to the eye candy (sorry for the crappy quality):




Glad you finally received these gorgeous Ivory Python! They look lovely on you!


----------



## chelle0216

pquiles said:


> Gorgeous Maggies!!  I had a super time getting these.
> 
> View attachment 1652380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652387
> 
> 
> 
> Rolandos:  matched my skin tone better than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652389



LOVE LOVE your maggies! I saw them online..but glad to see mod pics..they look great on you!!


----------



## chelle0216

Zophie said:


> Just got these 120 mm Biancas. Not sure whether I'm keeping them though. I ordered 140 mm and then they shipped 120 instead, and when I called they don't have the 140. But they are very comfy and fit well. Not that I don't like them, just not sure...




Zophie they still look gorgeous on you! I have the 140mm and it's super comfy as well.. But, I think they're both gorgeous!


----------



## Perfect Day

GCGDanielle said:
			
		

> Here are the gorgeous Ivory Python Jaws I scored on ebay (thanks again to skislope15 for the post in the deals/steals thread)
> 
> I had huge issues with delivery and communication from the seller, but three weeks after payment (and zero communication), they suddenly shipped out the day before yesterday and I received them yesterday morning.  Special thanks to jenay, AEGIS, and samina for all of your advice with the shipping issues.
> 
> Now, to the eye candy (sorry for the crappy quality):



They look amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## aoqtpi

GCGDanielle said:


> Here are the gorgeous Ivory Python Jaws I scored on ebay (thanks again to skislope15 for the post in the deals/steals thread)
> 
> I had huge issues with delivery and communication from the seller, but three weeks after payment (and zero communication), they suddenly shipped out the day before yesterday and I received them yesterday morning.  Special thanks to jenay, AEGIS, and samina for all of your advice with the shipping issues.
> 
> Now, to the eye candy (sorry for the crappy quality):



They're beautiful! I would have had so much anxiety over this shipping issues; good job for sticking it out!


----------



## heiress-ox

GCGDanielle said:


> Here are the gorgeous Ivory Python Jaws I scored on ebay (thanks again to skislope15 for the post in the deals/steals thread)
> 
> I had huge issues with delivery and communication from the seller, but three weeks after payment (and zero communication), they suddenly shipped out the day before yesterday and I received them yesterday morning.  Special thanks to jenay, AEGIS, and samina for all of your advice with the shipping issues.
> 
> Now, to the eye candy (sorry for the crappy quality):



Glad you finally got them  shame you had to go through a hard time with the seller though! They look beautiful on you


----------



## Nadin22

pquiles said:


> Gorgeous Maggies!!  I had a super time getting these.
> 
> View attachment 1652380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652387
> 
> 
> 
> Rolandos:  matched my skin tone better than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652389



Congrats on both pairs! The Maggies are TDF!!! They look amazing on you!


----------



## Nadin22

Zophie said:


> Just got these 120 mm Biancas. Not sure whether I'm keeping them though. I ordered 140 mm and then they shipped 120 instead, and when I called they don't have the 140. But they are very comfy and fit well. Not that I don't like them, just not sure...



They look great on you! I would keep them!


----------



## Nadin22

evanescent said:


> My latest love! The Engin 120 in nude patent. The nude really adds a feminine contrast to an otherwise tough pair of shoes.. I love that striking contrast!



Amazing new addition! Congrats!


----------



## Nadin22

GCGDanielle said:


> Here are the gorgeous Ivory Python Jaws I scored on ebay (thanks again to skislope15 for the post in the deals/steals thread)
> 
> I had huge issues with delivery and communication from the seller, but three weeks after payment (and zero communication), they suddenly shipped out the day before yesterday and I received them yesterday morning.  Special thanks to jenay, AEGIS, and samina for all of your advice with the shipping issues.
> 
> Now, to the eye candy (sorry for the crappy quality):



Congrats! They look amazing on you!


----------



## beagly911

GCGDanielle said:


> Here are the gorgeous Ivory Python Jaws I scored on ebay (thanks again to skislope15 for the post in the deals/steals thread)
> 
> I had huge issues with delivery and communication from the seller, but three weeks after payment (and zero communication), they suddenly shipped out the day before yesterday and I received them yesterday morning. Special thanks to jenay, AEGIS, and samina for all of your advice with the shipping issues.
> 
> Now, to the eye candy (sorry for the crappy quality):


 Beautiful!!  These are my UHG!!  So happy that you finally got them!


----------



## dbeth

FINALLY picked a nude patent shoe!!  It was between the Banane and the Bianca. So happy with my purchase, I know I will get a ton of wear out of these. I also have the VP patent nude, but they just don't 'do it' for me. I like a little bit of a higher heel and the VP are not that comfy to me. So the Banane 140 was my pick! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!


----------



## LVoepink

dbeth said:


> FINALLY picked a nude patent shoe!! It was between the Banane and the Bianca. So happy with my purchase, I know I will get a ton of wear out of these. I also have the VP patent nude, but they just don't 'do it' for me. I like a little bit of a higher heel and the VP are not that comfy to me. So the Banane 140 was my pick! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!


 so pretty! they look great on you congrats!


----------



## heychar

dbeth said:


> FINALLY picked a nude patent shoe!!  It was between the Banane and the Bianca. So happy with my purchase, I know I will get a ton of wear out of these. I also have the VP patent nude, but they just don't 'do it' for me. I like a little bit of a higher heel and the VP are not that comfy to me. So the Banane 140 was my pick! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!


Modelling pics... they look great on you


----------



## aoqtpi

dbeth said:


> FINALLY picked a nude patent shoe!!  It was between the Banane and the Bianca. So happy with my purchase, I know I will get a ton of wear out of these. I also have the VP patent nude, but they just don't 'do it' for me. I like a little bit of a higher heel and the VP are not that comfy to me. So the Banane 140 was my pick! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!



OMG I love these! I've been contemplating adding a patent LP to my collection as well  The colour is so great against your skin tone!


----------



## dbeth

LVoepink said:


> so pretty! they look great on you congrats!



Thanks LV!! 



heychar said:


> Modelling pics... they look great on you



Thanks heychar!!   I love this color nude---it's a pinkish type.


----------



## dbeth

aoqtpi said:


> OMG I love these! I've been contemplating adding a patent LP to my collection as well  The colour is so great against your skin tone!



Thanks Aoqtpi! ----these are the Banane though. Not LP. Basically same style, but a 140 heel instead of 150. I didn't think I would be able to tell the difference, but I totally can.


----------



## heychar

dbeth said:


> Thanks LV!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks heychar!!   I love this color nude---it's a pinkish type.


Yeah I thought that too! I wear this nude as baby/blush pink against my skin colour!


----------



## aoqtpi

dbeth said:


> Thanks Aoqtpi! ----these are the Banane though. Not LP. Basically same style, but a 140 heel instead of 150. I didn't think I would be able to tell the difference, but I totally can.



:shame: Whoops! Just realized you said that too! My brain is so dead from school this week


----------



## AEGIS

GCGDanielle said:


> Here are the gorgeous Ivory Python Jaws I scored on ebay (thanks again to skislope15 for the post in the deals/steals thread)
> 
> I had huge issues with delivery and communication from the seller, but three weeks after payment (and zero communication), they suddenly shipped out the day before yesterday and I received them yesterday morning.  Special thanks to jenay, AEGIS, and samina for all of your advice with the shipping issues.
> 
> Now, to the eye candy (sorry for the crappy quality):





omg you got them!!!! thank heavens! im so happy for you!


----------



## jenayb

GCGDanielle said:


> Here are the gorgeous Ivory Python Jaws I scored on ebay (thanks again to skislope15 for the post in the deals/steals thread)
> 
> I had huge issues with delivery and communication from the seller, but three weeks after payment (and zero communication), they suddenly shipped out the day before yesterday and I received them yesterday morning.  Special thanks to jenay, AEGIS, and samina for all of your advice with the shipping issues.
> 
> Now, to the eye candy (sorry for the crappy quality):



Omg!!!! They came!!!!!!


----------



## whimsic

GCGDanielle gorgeous pics! Your feet are lovely LOL



GCGDanielle said:


> Here are the gorgeous Ivory Python Jaws I scored on ebay (thanks again to skislope15 for the post in the deals/steals thread)
> 
> I had huge issues with delivery and communication from the seller, but three weeks after payment (and zero communication), they suddenly shipped out the day before yesterday and I received them yesterday morning.  Special thanks to jenay, AEGIS, and samina for all of your advice with the shipping issues.
> 
> Now, to the eye candy (sorry for the crappy quality):


----------



## heiress-ox

dbeth said:


> FINALLY picked a nude patent shoe!!  It was between the Banane and the Bianca. So happy with my purchase, I know I will get a ton of wear out of these. I also have the VP patent nude, but they just don't 'do it' for me. I like a little bit of a higher heel and the VP are not that comfy to me. So the Banane 140 was my pick! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!



 they look gorgeous on you, i love everything about this shoe!


----------



## amd_tan

Gorgeous! Congrats Hun! 
How did you size in these? Xo


dbeth said:


> FINALLY picked a nude patent shoe!!  It was between the Banane and the Bianca. So happy with my purchase, I know I will get a ton of wear out of these. I also have the VP patent nude, but they just don't 'do it' for me. I like a little bit of a higher heel and the VP are not that comfy to me. So the Banane 140 was my pick! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!


----------



## Luv n bags

dbeth said:


> FINALLY picked a nude patent shoe!! It was between the Banane and the Bianca. So happy with my purchase, I know I will get a ton of wear out of these. I also have the VP patent nude, but they just don't 'do it' for me. I like a little bit of a higher heel and the VP are not that comfy to me. So the Banane 140 was my pick! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!


 
Beautiful!


----------



## dbeth

heiress-ox said:


> they look gorgeous on you, i love everything about this shoe!



Thanks---Me too!! It's perfect! 



amd_tan said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats Hun!
> How did you size in these? Xo



Thanks amd! CL TTS, which is 40. I probably could have stuffed my feet into a 39.5, these have stretched just a little from walking around the house. 



tigertrixie said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks doll!


----------



## LexLV

dbeth said:


> FINALLY picked a nude patent shoe!!  It was between the Banane and the Bianca. So happy with my purchase, I know I will get a ton of wear out of these. I also have the VP patent nude, but they just don't 'do it' for me. I like a little bit of a higher heel and the VP are not that comfy to me. So the Banane 140 was my pick! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!



Congrats, i absolutely love this shoe and the nude looks perfect with your skin tone!


----------



## Zophie

dbeth said:
			
		

> FINALLY picked a nude patent shoe!!  It was between the Banane and the Bianca. So happy with my purchase, I know I will get a ton of wear out of these. I also have the VP patent nude, but they just don't 'do it' for me. I like a little bit of a higher heel and the VP are not that comfy to me. So the Banane 140 was my pick! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!



Love them on you!


----------



## Flip88

GCGDanielle said:
			
		

> Here are the gorgeous Ivory Python Jaws I scored on ebay (thanks again to skislope15 for the post in the deals/steals thread)
> 
> I had huge issues with delivery and communication from the seller, but three weeks after payment (and zero communication), they suddenly shipped out the day before yesterday and I received them yesterday morning.  Special thanks to jenay, AEGIS, and samina for all of your advice with the shipping issues.
> 
> Now, to the eye candy (sorry for the crappy quality):



They are beautiful ~


----------



## samina

GCGDanielle said:
			
		

> Here are the gorgeous Ivory Python Jaws I scored on ebay (thanks again to skislope15 for the post in the deals/steals thread)
> 
> I had huge issues with delivery and communication from the seller, but three weeks after payment (and zero communication), they suddenly shipped out the day before yesterday and I received them yesterday morning.  Special thanks to jenay, AEGIS, and samina for all of your advice with the shipping issues.
> 
> Now, to the eye candy (sorry for the crappy quality):



Wow they finally came congrats n big hugs!!! Jaws are fab xxxx


----------



## 9distelle

evanescent said:


> My latest love! The Engin 120 in nude patent. The nude really adds a feminine contrast to an otherwise tough pair of shoes.. I love that striking contrast!





GCGDanielle said:


> Here are the gorgeous Ivory Python Jaws I scored on ebay (thanks again to skislope15 for the post in the deals/steals thread)
> 
> I had huge issues with delivery and communication from the seller, but three weeks after payment (and zero communication), they suddenly shipped out the day before yesterday and I received them yesterday morning.  Special thanks to jenay, AEGIS, and samina for all of your advice with the shipping issues.
> 
> Now, to the eye candy (sorry for the crappy quality):





dbeth said:


> FINALLY picked a nude patent shoe!!  It was between the Banane and the Bianca. So happy with my purchase, I know I will get a ton of wear out of these. I also have the VP patent nude, but they just don't 'do it' for me. I like a little bit of a higher heel and the VP are not that comfy to me. So the Banane 140 was my pick! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!


LOVE these ladies!!!


----------



## dbeth

LexLV said:


> Congrats, i absolutely love this shoe and the nude looks perfect with your skin tone!





Zophie said:


> Love them on you!



Thanks Lex & Zophie!!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> FINALLY picked a nude patent shoe!! It was between the Banane and the Bianca. So happy with my purchase, I know I will get a ton of wear out of these. I also have the VP patent nude, but they just don't 'do it' for me. I like a little bit of a higher heel and the VP are not that comfy to me. So the Banane 140 was my pick! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!


Gorgeous!  Congrats, I love this nude!


----------



## anniethecat

Here are my newest...I love them! Finally got me some Barbie Pink!

Sorry it's not the best pic.


----------



## beagly911

anniethecat said:


> Here are my newest...I love them! Finally got me some Barbie Pink!
> 
> Sorry it's not the best pic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1654850


Incredible addition anniethecat!!!


----------



## Dessye

dbeth said:


> FINALLY picked a nude patent shoe!!  It was between the Banane and the Bianca. So happy with my purchase, I know I will get a ton of wear out of these. I also have the VP patent nude, but they just don't 'do it' for me. I like a little bit of a higher heel and the VP are not that comfy to me. So the Banane 140 was my pick! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!





GCGDanielle said:


> Here are the gorgeous Ivory Python Jaws I scored on ebay (thanks again to skislope15 for the post in the deals/steals thread)
> 
> I had huge issues with delivery and communication from the seller, but three weeks after payment (and zero communication), they suddenly shipped out the day before yesterday and I received them yesterday morning.  Special thanks to jenay, AEGIS, and samina for all of your advice with the shipping issues.
> 
> Now, to the eye candy (sorry for the crappy quality):





pquiles said:


> Gorgeous Maggies!!  I had a super time getting these.
> 
> View attachment 1652380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652387
> 
> 
> 
> Rolandos:  matched my skin tone better than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652389





Zophie said:


> Just got these 120 mm Biancas. Not sure whether I'm keeping them though. I ordered 140 mm and then they shipped 120 instead, and when I called they don't have the 140. But they are very comfy and fit well. Not that I don't like them, just not sure...





evanescent said:


> My latest love! The Engin 120 in nude patent. The nude really adds a feminine contrast to an otherwise tough pair of shoes.. I love that striking contrast!





glamourgirlnikk said:


> Never got around to posting these surprisingly comfy heels which I "got" from a great TPFer...*Jenay*...enjoy...
> 
> Black Kid Leather Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Blue Suede Daffs



Beautiful gorgy additions, ladies!!!   Jealous of the Jaws, *CGC*!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

dbeth said:


> FINALLY picked a nude patent shoe!!  It was between the Banane and the Bianca. So happy with my purchase, I know I will get a ton of wear out of these. I also have the VP patent nude, but they just don't 'do it' for me. I like a little bit of a higher heel and the VP are not that comfy to me. So the Banane 140 was my pick! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!



Love the Banane!!! Congrats 



pquiles said:


> Gorgeous Maggies!!  I had a super time getting these.
> 
> View attachment 1652380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652387
> 
> 
> 
> Rolandos:  matched my skin tone better than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652389



The maggies look great! congrats


----------



## anniethecat

beagly911 said:


> Incredible addition anniethecat!!!



Thanks beagly!! I can't wait to wear them.


----------



## AndiCLogs

Zophie said:


> Just got these 120 mm Biancas. Not sure whether I'm keeping them though. I ordered 140 mm and then they shipped 120 instead, and when I called they don't have the 140. But they are very comfy and fit well. Not that I don't like them, just not sure...



You are hot, the Biancas on you are hot. Keep them. 140 or 160 are always better - sure, but 120 is a start  more pics from your daily style would be awesome


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Never got around to posting these surprisingly comfy heels which I "got" from a great TPFer...*Jenay*...enjoy...
> 
> Black Kid Leather Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Blue Suede Daffs


Congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Zophie said:


> Just got these 120 mm Biancas. Not sure whether I'm keeping them though. I ordered 140 mm and then they shipped 120 instead, and when I called they don't have the 140. But they are very comfy and fit well. Not that I don't like them, just not sure...


Those are a keeper. =)


----------



## BattyBugs

GCGDanielle said:


> Here are the gorgeous Ivory Python Jaws I scored on ebay (thanks again to skislope15 for the post in the deals/steals thread)
> 
> I had huge issues with delivery and communication from the seller, but three weeks after payment (and zero communication), they suddenly shipped out the day before yesterday and I received them yesterday morning. Special thanks to jenay, AEGIS, and samina for all of your advice with the shipping issues.
> 
> Now, to the eye candy (sorry for the crappy quality):


 
Love these! If I were going to stalk an older style, this would be it, in either color. Congrats!



dbeth said:


> FINALLY picked a nude patent shoe!! It was between the Banane and the Bianca. So happy with my purchase, I know I will get a ton of wear out of these. I also have the VP patent nude, but they just don't 'do it' for me. I like a little bit of a higher heel and the VP are not that comfy to me. So the Banane 140 was my pick! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!


 
Very nice choice. Congratulations!



anniethecat said:


> Here are my newest...I love them! Finally got me some Barbie Pink!
> 
> Sorry it's not the best pic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1654850


 
Nice find. That is such a gorgeous pink.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

anniethecat said:


> Here are my newest...I love them! Finally got me some Barbie Pink!
> 
> Sorry it's not the best pic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1654850




lovely!! congratulations, such a pretty color


----------



## Nadin22

dbeth said:


> FINALLY picked a nude patent shoe!!  It was between the Banane and the Bianca. So happy with my purchase, I know I will get a ton of wear out of these. I also have the VP patent nude, but they just don't 'do it' for me. I like a little bit of a higher heel and the VP are not that comfy to me. So the Banane 140 was my pick! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!



They are amazing and look so great on you! Congrats!


----------



## Nadin22

anniethecat said:


> Here are my newest...I love them! Finally got me some Barbie Pink!
> 
> Sorry it's not the best pic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1654850



Congrats! The color is TDF!!!


----------



## Zophie

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are a keeper. =)


 

So I tried on the 120 mm Biancas and my fiance said they're hot, so I'm keeping them.  I'll take some better pics and put them in the reference thread soon.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

GCGDanielle said:


> Here are the gorgeous Ivory Python Jaws I scored on ebay (thanks again to skislope15 for the post in the deals/steals thread)
> 
> I had huge issues with delivery and communication from the seller, but three weeks after payment (and zero communication), they suddenly shipped out the day before yesterday and I received them yesterday morning. Special thanks to jenay, AEGIS, and samina for all of your advice with the shipping issues.
> 
> Now, to the eye candy (sorry for the crappy quality):


 
These are beautiful!



beagly911 said:


> Lovely additions!


 
Thank you!



sobe2009 said:


> Love them, both great pairs! Amazing additions, Congratulations!!!


 
 Thanks!


adctd2onlnshpng said:


> OMG Those Blue Daffs!


 
Thanks! The blue daffs are definitely one of my faves! 



jenaywins said:


> Oh you're just now posting!!?
> 
> Gorgy!!


 
 Thank you!Sorry it took sooo long!



chanel*liz said:


> beautiful pairs!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

evanescent said:


> Gorgeous! Those royal blue daffs are simply stunning!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I actually love them on you! They don't look like 120s at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Love!!! You wear them so well!


 



BattyBugs said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!


 
Thanks!



NANI1972 said:


> Beautiful, congrats!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Hmmm think I know who you bought the Maggies from  congrats they are gorgeous!
> 
> Sorry that you got the 120 and not the 140. I have the Nude 120 and I am expecting the Black 120 today. I Luv them personally. I think they are still sexy and much more wearable for me than the 140s. Plus they look great on you!
> 
> 
> *sigh* These are amazing, congrats!


 


chelle0216 said:


> I'm drooling with envy!!!! These are FABOLOUSSSS!!


 
Thanks!



dbeth said:


> FINALLY picked a nude patent shoe!! It was between the Banane and the Bianca. So happy with my purchase, I know I will get a ton of wear out of these. I also have the VP patent nude, but they just don't 'do it' for me. I like a little bit of a higher heel and the VP are not that comfy to me. So the Banane 140 was my pick! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!


 
They go perfect with your skintone and they make your legs look amazing!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

anniethecat said:


> Here are my newest...I love them! Finally got me some Barbie Pink!
> 
> Sorry it's not the best pic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1654850


 
These are FAB and I know that you are going to have fun wearing them, congrats!



Dessye said:


> Beautiful gorgy additions, ladies!!!  Jealous of the Jaws, *CGC*!


 
Thanks hun!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats!


 
Thank you!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

anniethecat said:


> Here are my newest...I love them! Finally got me some Barbie Pink!
> 
> Sorry it's not the best pic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1654850



congrats! they are a lovely pink ! : Smile1:


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dbeth said:


> FINALLY picked a nude patent shoe!!  It was between the Banane and the Bianca. So happy with my purchase, I know I will get a ton of wear out of these. I also have the VP patent nude, but they just don't 'do it' for me. I like a little bit of a higher heel and the VP are not that comfy to me. So the Banane 140 was my pick! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!



Beautiful!!!


----------



## anniethecat

CRISPEDROSA said:


> congrats! they are a lovely pink ! : Smile1:


 


glamourgirlnikk said:


> These are FAB and I know that you are going to have fun wearing them, congrats!


 


Nadin22 said:


> Congrats! The color is TDF!!!


 


LamborghiniGirl said:


> lovely!! congratulations, such a pretty color


 
Thanks ladies! I can't wait to wear them.


----------



## anniethecat

BattyBugs said:


> Nice find. That is such a gorgeous pink.


 

Thanks Batty!


----------



## legaldiva

Some wonderful new finds ... real collector pairs, too!!!


----------



## dbeth

Nadin22 said:


> They are amazing and look so great on you! Congrats!



Thanks Nadin!!! 



glamourgirlnikk said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> They go perfect with your skintone and they make your legs look amazing!



Thank you glamourgirl!! 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thanks Crisperdrosa!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Zophie said:


> So I tried on the 120 mm Biancas and my fiance said they're hot, so I'm keeping them.  I'll take some better pics and put them in the reference thread soon.


Yes! Please post them.


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

My new to me black suede Medina flats. Perfect for the early spring time London weather


----------



## LVmyLife

My new Bianca's!!!! In action for the first time!


----------



## dbeth

LVmyLife said:


> My new Bianca's!!!! In action for the first time!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1658696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1658700



Very nice!!! I love your dress---the style & color are fab!!


----------



## LVmyLife

dbeth said:
			
		

> Very nice!!! I love your dress---the style & color are fab!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## beagly911

Adeline_Ivy said:


> My new to me black suede Medina flats. Perfect for the early spring time London weather


Those are so cute!!  



LVmyLife said:


> My new Bianca's!!!! In action for the first time!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1658696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1658700


Lovely look, your Bianca's are fabulous!


----------



## beagly911

New to me from the wonderful lolitablue, brown ostrich















Sooo comfy!!


----------



## LVmyLife

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Lovely look, your Bianca's are fabulous!


 Thanks!!


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Those are so cute!!


Thanks Beagly, I am loving your new ostrich pair, haven't seen that style before.


----------



## jamidee

beagly911 said:


> New to me from the wonderful lolitablue, brown ostrich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo comfy!!


beautiful!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Just got these - Eel Clichy 100mm


----------



## phiphi

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Never got around to posting these surprisingly comfy heels which I "got" from a great TPFer...*Jenay*...enjoy...



hurray! great pairs! congrats!



pquiles said:


> Gorgeous Maggies!!  I had a super time getting these.
> 
> Rolandos:  matched my skin tone better than I thought.



both gorgeous!



evanescent said:


> My latest love! The Engin 120 in nude patent. The nude really adds a feminine contrast to an otherwise tough pair of shoes.. I love that striking contrast!



super fierce!



GCGDanielle said:


> Here are the gorgeous Ivory Python Jaws I scored on ebay (thanks again to skislope15 for the post in the deals/steals thread)
> 
> I had huge issues with delivery and communication from the seller, but three weeks after payment (and zero communication), they suddenly shipped out the day before yesterday and I received them yesterday morning.  Special thanks to jenay, AEGIS, and samina for all of your advice with the shipping issues.
> 
> Now, to the eye candy (sorry for the crappy quality):



so happy you got them and the shipping issues resolved! they're gorgeous on you!!!



dbeth said:


> FINALLY picked a nude patent shoe!!  It was between the Banane and the Bianca. So happy with my purchase, I know I will get a ton of wear out of these. I also have the VP patent nude, but they just don't 'do it' for me. I like a little bit of a higher heel and the VP are not that comfy to me. So the Banane 140 was my pick! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!



they're a perfect nude!! woo hoo! stunning pair, my dear!



anniethecat said:


> Here are my newest...I love them! Finally got me some Barbie Pink!
> 
> Sorry it's not the best pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1654850



love the claudia. and in barbie pink! epic. shoe. 



Adeline_Ivy said:


> My new to me black suede Medina flats. Perfect for the early spring time London weather



adorable!



LVmyLife said:


> My new Bianca's!!!! In action for the first time!



yay! congrats!


----------



## phiphi

beagly911 said:


> New to me from the wonderful lolitablue, brown ostrich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo comfy!!



gorgeous!



tigertrixie said:


> Just got these - Eel Clichy 100mm



i love the clichy. what a beautiful shoe. and the eel just makes it so stunning! congrats!


----------



## fumi

LVmyLife said:


> My new Bianca's!!!! In action for the first time!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1658696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1658700




You look fabulous, girl! 





tigertrixie said:


> Just got these - Eel Clichy 100mm




Wow these are cool! I just love the shape of the Clichy  I prefer it to the Simple pump.


----------



## beagly911

Adeline_Ivy said:


> Thanks Beagly, I am loving your new ostrich pair, haven't seen that style before.


 Thanks, I have only seen them oncem, I love them!


jamidee said:


> beautiful!!


Thank you sweetie!!



phiphi said:


> gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> i love the clichy. what a beautiful shoe. and the eel just makes it so stunning! congrats!


Thanks phiphi, trying to figure what to pair them with tomorrow!!!


----------



## LVmyLife

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Those are so cute!!
> 
> Lovely look, your Bianca's are fabulous!



Thank you!!!!! I love your new CL addition too!!!!!


----------



## LVmyLife

fumi said:
			
		

> You look fabulous, girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! I was so excited to wear them for the first time!


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

phiphi said:
			
		

> adorable!



Thanks PhiPhi


----------



## beagly911

LVmyLife said:


> Thank you!!!!! I love your new CL addition too!!!!!


 Thank you so much!


----------



## beagly911

tigertrixie said:


> Just got these - Eel Clichy 100mm


Lovely!


----------



## beachy10

Pony Leopard Mater Claude 85
You You Satin/Lace Chantilly 85
Yolanda Spikes Cork Lucido 120


----------



## fumi

beachy10 said:


> Pony Leopard Mater Claude 85
> You You Satin/Lace Chantilly 85
> Yolanda Spikes Cork Lucido 120



Great choices!  I have the lace pair too. 
How are you liking the cork shoes?


----------



## beachy10

fumi said:


> Great choices!  I have the lace pair too.
> How are you liking the cork shoes?


 
I just got the cork today. Amazingly I can walk around them pretty well in the house and they seem rather comfy for being 120's. I don't own anything over 100 and was afraid they would be too tall.


----------



## kham

beachy10 said:


> Pony Leopard Mater Claude 85
> You You Satin/Lace Chantilly 85
> Yolanda Spikes Cork Lucido 120



Gorgeous! I'm loving the Spikes!!!!


----------



## anniethecat

beagly911 said:


> New to me from the wonderful lolitablue, brown ostrich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo comfy!!



Beautiful shoes!!


----------



## beagly911

anniethecat said:


> Beautiful shoes!!


Thank you so much anniethecat!!


----------



## heiress-ox

beachy10 said:


> Pony Leopard Mater Claude 85
> You You Satin/Lace Chantilly 85
> Yolanda Spikes Cork Lucido 120



beautiful, i love your yolanda spikes!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beachy10 said:


> Pony Leopard Mater Claude 85
> You You Satin/Lace Chantilly 85
> Yolanda Spikes Cork Lucido 120


Congrats! Those re beautiful!


----------



## Flip88

tigertrixie said:
			
		

> Just got these - Eel Clichy 100mm



Stunning in every way.


----------



## 9distelle

beachy10 said:


> Pony Leopard Mater Claude 85
> You You Satin/Lace Chantilly 85
> Yolanda Spikes Cork Lucido 120


LOVE the three pairs, congrats!!
Mod pics?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

beachy10 said:


> Pony Leopard Mater Claude 85
> You You Satin/Lace Chantilly 85
> Yolanda Spikes Cork Lucido 120



Congrats! Love all pairs!


----------



## beachy10

9distelle said:


> LOVE the three pairs, congrats!!
> Mod pics?


 
I will post some after my camera recharges!


----------



## beagly911

beachy10 said:


> Pony Leopard Mater Claude 85
> You You Satin/Lace Chantilly 85
> Yolanda Spikes Cork Lucido 120


 All three are absolutely GORGEOUS!!!  I just recently got a lace pair and am completely in love, yours are fantastic!!!!


----------



## dbeth

beachy10 said:


> Pony Leopard Mater Claude 85
> You You Satin/Lace Chantilly 85
> Yolanda Spikes Cork Lucido 120



Oh those spiked corks!!!   And I also love the lace---I need to get a pair!  And I never tire of leopard. Congrats on 3 lovely pairs!!




beagly911 said:


> New to me from the wonderful lolitablue, brown ostrich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo comfy!!



These are super cute Beagly!! I have never seen them before.


----------



## dbeth

tigertrixie said:


> Just got these - Eel Clichy 100mm



Oh I love Eel!!! These are so gorgeous---and you look sexy in them!!!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Oh those spiked corks!!!  And I also love the lace---I need to get a pair! And I never tire of leopard. Congrats on 3 lovely pairs!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are super cute Beagly!! I have never seen them before.


Thanks dbeth, I've only seen them once and I can't ID them yet...working on it!!  But they are a great everyday pair with some "zip"!!


----------



## pquiles

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> Love the Banane!!! Congrats
> 
> The maggies look great! congrats



Thank you.. I love them!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Adeline_Ivy said:


> My new to me black suede Medina flats. Perfect for the early spring time London weather


 
Congratulations!



LVmyLife said:


> My new Bianca's!!!! In action for the first time!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1658696


 
Love the Biancas.



beagly911 said:


> New to me from the wonderful lolitablue, brown ostrich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo comfy!!


 
These are really cute on.



tigertrixie said:


> Just got these - Eel Clichy 100mm


 
So pretty!



beachy10 said:


> Pony Leopard Mater Claude 85
> You You Satin/Lace Chantilly 85
> Yolanda Spikes Cork Lucido 120


 
Three beautiful pair. Congratulations.


----------



## beagly911

BattyBugs said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Biancas.
> 
> 
> 
> These are really cute on.
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Three beautiful pair. Congratulations.


 
Thanks Batty...they are a fabulous exotic and can go with so much-I'm so happy with them!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Hey!! I just got these in today. I'm so excited and I can't wait to wear them this weekend!


----------



## amd_tan

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Hey!! I just got these in today. I'm so excited and I can't wait to wear them this weekend!



These are pretty! Please post some mod pics!!
CONGRATS!!


----------



## fumi

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Hey!! I just got these in today. I'm so excited and I can't wait to wear them this weekend!



Such perfect looking shoes  I love the red tips!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Hey!! I just got these in today. I'm so excited and I can't wait to wear them this weekend!





amd_tan said:


> These are pretty! Please post some mod pics!!
> CONGRATS!!



Will do!


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Hey!! I just got these in today. I'm so excited and I can't wait to wear them this weekend!


 Gorgeous!!  Love the red tip!


----------



## 9distelle

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Hey!! I just got these in today. I'm so excited and I can't wait to wear them this weekend!


Lovely with red toes, congrats!!
Pls post some mod pics!!


----------



## 05_sincere

beachy10 said:


> Pony Leopard Mater Claude 85
> You You Satin/Lace Chantilly 85
> Yolanda Spikes Cork Lucido 120



Beautiful additions


----------



## Nadin22

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Hey!! I just got these in today. I'm so excited and I can't wait to wear them this weekend!



They are beautiful! Congrats on your new pair!


----------



## DebbiNC

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Hey!! I just got these in today. I'm so excited and I can't wait to wear them this weekend!


Lovely! I'd look forward to wearing them, too! Hope you enjoy them!!


----------



## beachy10

Mod shots as requested. My puppy wanted to model her feet too!


----------



## chloe speaks

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Hey!! I just got these in today. I'm so excited and I can't wait to wear them this weekend!



those are a gorgeous classic!



beachy10 said:


> Mod shots as requested. My puppy wanted to model her feet too!



it's a toss-up whether the puppy's feet or the cork spikeys win my approval


----------



## 9distelle

beachy10 said:


> Mod shots as requested. My puppy wanted to model her feet too!


They look all great on you!!


----------



## label24

my last pair of pigalle....finally a got on this color!!!! one more to my collection


----------



## fumi

label24 said:


> my last pair of pigalle....finally a got on this color!!!! one more to my collection



Oh my god these are amazing!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Adeline_Ivy said:


> My new to me black suede Medina flats. Perfect for the early spring time London weather


 
They are pretty and perfect for Spring and Summer!



LVmyLife said:


> My new Bianca's!!!! In action for the first time!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1658696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1658700


 
Congrats, and you look great!



beagly911 said:


> New to me from the wonderful lolitablue, brown ostrich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo comfy!!


 
Such a lovely pair of shoes, congrats.



tigertrixie said:


> Just got these - Eel Clichy 100mm


 
Beautiful shoes, congrats!



phiphi said:


> hurray! great pairs! congrats!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> both gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super fierce!
> 
> 
> 
> so happy you got them and the shipping issues resolved! they're gorgeous on you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> they're a perfect nude!! woo hoo! stunning pair, my dear!
> 
> 
> 
> love the claudia. and in barbie pink! epic. shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> yay! congrats!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

beachy10 said:


> Pony Leopard Mater Claude 85
> You You Satin/Lace Chantilly 85
> Yolanda Spikes Cork Lucido 120


 
They are all amazing!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Hey!! I just got these in today. I'm so excited and I can't wait to wear them this weekend!


 
They are soo shiny and pretty, congrats!



label24 said:


> my last pair of pigalle....finally a got on this color!!!! one more to my collection


 
These are FAB, congrats!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

label24 said:


> my last pair of pigalle....finally a got on this color!!!! one more to my collection



ohhh beautiful beautiful!!


----------



## heiress-ox

label24 said:


> my last pair of pigalle....finally a got on this color!!!! one more to my collection



never seen these before, but they are fabulous - congrats!


----------



## beagly911

label24 said:


> my last pair of pigalle....finally a got on this color!!!! one more to my collection


 Lovely!  What a great colorway!


----------



## beagly911

beachy10 said:


> Mod shots as requested. My puppy wanted to model her feet too!


 They all look great on you but I love the lace + puppy feet! :giggles:


----------



## beagly911

glamourgirlnikk said:


> They are pretty and perfect for Spring and Summer!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, and you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a lovely pair of shoes, congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shoes, congrats!


 Thanks so much!


----------



## label24

thaks I find these in saks ...here in mexico!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

great new CLs ladies!!!

Here is my latest pair. Thanks to a lovely tpfer my new to me black/black spike pigalle 100s


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> great new CLs ladies!!!
> 
> Here is my latest pair. Thanks to a lovely tpfer my new to me black/black spike pigalle 100s



*A*, they look so great on you


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

CRISPEDROSA said:


> *A*, they look so great on you


 
thank you cris!!!


----------



## dbeth

label24 said:


> my last pair of pigalle....finally a got on this color!!!! one more to my collection



  These are amazing!! I don't think I have seen these. Would love mod shots!!!!!!


----------



## sophe

.


----------



## label24

thaks!!! modeling pics very soon!


----------



## laynienicholes

These are my first pair of Louboutins and I absolutely love them. This pic was taken before a night out with my hubby. My son jumped in the picture too .


----------



## fumi

laynienicholes said:


> These are my first pair of Louboutins and I absolutely love them. This pic was taken before a night out with my hubby. My son jumped in the picture too .



Aww you guys look like such a cute family!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

laynienicholes said:


> These are my first pair of Louboutins and I absolutely love them. This pic was taken before a night out with my hubby. My son jumped in the picture too .



You look so pretty. Congrats on your first pair


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

laynienicholes said:


> These are my first pair of Louboutins and I absolutely love them. This pic was taken before a night out with my hubby. My son jumped in the picture too .


Congrats on your first Louboutins. They are beautiful!


----------



## Adeline_Ivy

glamourgirlnikk said:


> They are pretty and perfect for Spring and Summer!





BattyBugs said:


> Congratulations!



Thank you


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

laynienicholes said:


> These are my first pair of Louboutins and I absolutely love them. This pic was taken before a night out with my hubby. My son jumped in the picture too .



very cute!! fantastic!


----------



## DebbiNC

Congratulations! A great pair to start with!


----------



## Faraasha

Hi All!

I couldn't help myself... Lol


----------



## Faraasha

Picks&Co in black..


----------



## Faraasha

Oh and these too.. I got them a while ago but forgot to post them..


----------



## Nolia

Faraasha said:


> Picks&Co in black..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671062
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671063



omfg MOD PICS!!


----------



## Faraasha

Nolia said:


> omfg MOD PICS!!



 I posted some in the NEW CL thread..


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Faraasha said:


> Oh and these too.. I got them a while ago but forgot to post them..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671070


Those are both gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Another pair of Simple 100s in the sexy older styling in my size and never been worn! My lucky year! The cranberry patent is stunning - the photos just don't do it justice.


----------



## fumi

shoeaddict1979 said:


> Another pair of Simple 100s in the sexy older styling in my size and never been worn! My lucky year! The cranberry patent is stunning - the photos just don't do it justice.



Awesome color!


----------



## caitle

shoeaddict1979 said:


> Another pair of Simple 100s in the sexy older styling in my size and never been worn! My lucky year! The cranberry patent is stunning - the photos just don't do it justice.



Congrats! We are shoe twins! These are actually my most frequently worn pair of CLs. Hope you love yours as much as I do


----------



## amd_tan

shoeaddict1979 said:


> Another pair of Simple 100s in the sexy older styling in my size and never been worn! My lucky year! The cranberry patent is stunning - the photos just don't do it justice.



Soooo pretty!!


----------



## amd_tan

Faraasha said:


> Oh and these too.. I got them a while ago but forgot to post them..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671070



You have all the nicest shoes!!!!
Are the spikes gold or silver?


----------



## Faraasha

amd_tan said:


> You have all the nicest shoes!!!!
> Are the spikes gold or silver?



Awww thank you! ... The spikes are gold on these...


----------



## beagly911

Faraasha said:


> Picks&Co in black..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671062
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671063


 
OMG I love contrast of the spikes with the "lace" sides...gorgeous!



shoeaddict1979 said:


> Another pair of Simple 100s in the sexy older styling in my size and never been worn! My lucky year! The cranberry patent is stunning - the photos just don't do it justice.


I love the color!!!! and the simple is so wearable with EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

Faraasha said:


> Oh and these too.. I got them a while ago but forgot to post them..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671070



LOVE them  saw your pics in the New CL thread and they are beautiful!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Farrasha those Picks&Co are sooo SEXY!! congrats


----------



## Faraasha

beagly911 said:


> OMG I love contrast of the spikes with the "lace" sides...gorgeous!



Thank you sweetie! 



mistyknightwin said:


> Farrasha those Picks&Co are sooo SEXY!! congrats



Thank you so much!!


----------



## RedDuchess

I shouldn't have, but I did on a recent day trip to NYC


----------



## RedDuchess

laynienicholes said:


> These are my first pair of Louboutins and I absolutely love them. This pic was taken before a night out with my hubby. My son jumped in the picture too .


 

Super cute, prepare to be addicted!!!!


----------



## PetitColibri

RedDuchess said:


> I shouldn't have, but I did on a recent day trip to NYC
> 
> View attachment 1672746



congrats !
are they Banane 140 ?
would love more pics of them


----------



## RedDuchess

PetitColibri said:


> congrats !
> are they Banane 140 ?
> would love more pics of them


 
I'm new to CL, so I'm not that well versed in names, etc. but I believe they are LP Banane Batik 160mm


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful additions, ladies!


----------



## rdgldy

Haven't been here in ages but I had to share my latest find-Stelis:


----------



## glamorioustasha

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Never got around to posting these surprisingly comfy heels which I "got" from a great TPFer...*Jenay*...enjoy...
> 
> Black Kid Leather Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Blue Suede Daffs



Fabulous !


----------



## glamorioustasha

rdgldy said:


> Haven't been here in ages but I had to share my latest find-Stelis:
> 
> View attachment 1673122



Wow stunning


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

rdgldy said:


> Haven't been here in ages but I had to share my latest find-Stelis:
> 
> View attachment 1673122



what a stunning rarity!!! Congrats rdgldy!!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

rdgldy said:


> Haven't been here in ages but I had to share my latest find-Stelis:
> 
> View attachment 1673122



Congrats on finding such a rare shoe, definitely an oldie, but goodie!


----------



## 9distelle

RedDuchess said:


> I shouldn't have, but I did on a recent day trip to NYC
> 
> View attachment 1672746


Congrats, they are very beautiful!!
Pls post some mod pics!!


----------



## aoqtpi

rdgldy said:


> Haven't been here in ages but I had to share my latest find-Stelis:
> 
> View attachment 1673122



So much sparkle! Super pretty! Mod pics please?


----------



## fumi

RedDuchess said:


> I shouldn't have, but I did on a recent day trip to NYC
> 
> View attachment 1672746



Oh wow! These are gorgeous! 




rdgldy said:


> Haven't been here in ages but I had to share my latest find-Stelis:
> 
> View attachment 1673122



Strass shoes are so beautiful!


----------



## Teddi

dbeth said:


> FINALLY picked a nude patent shoe!!  It was between the Banane and the Bianca. So happy with my purchase, I know I will get a ton of wear out of these. I also have the VP patent nude, but they just don't 'do it' for me. I like a little bit of a higher heel and the VP are not that comfy to me. So the Banane 140 was my pick! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!


I love the pumps on you!!!  congrats!!!

Were they TTS?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

RedDuchess said:


> I shouldn't have, but I did on a recent day trip to NYC
> 
> View attachment 1672746


Super hot! Model pics please.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

rdgldy said:


> Haven't been here in ages but I had to share my latest find-Stelis:
> 
> View attachment 1673122


Those look fabulous!


----------



## amd_tan

rdgldy said:


> Haven't been here in ages but I had to share my latest find-Stelis:
> 
> View attachment 1673122



These are soooo pretty!!! CONGRATS!
Mod pics please!


----------



## fumi

i agree- please post mod pics ladies!


----------



## ooont

I heart this thread!! My friends don't wear Louboutins (crazy, I know!). 

Was having a moment, had to rearrange my collection to make room for the Demina 100 pair I got yesterday... and the Bianca nudes I got today.


----------



## hollyannaeree

JUST PICKS 100 POT POURRI/PVC/SPECCHIO C

Version Silver 












More pics and what they look like on in my separate post feel free to check it out : )


----------



## Nolia

ooont said:


> I heart this thread!! My friends don't wear Louboutins (crazy, I know!).
> 
> Was having a moment, had to rearrange my collection to make room for the Demina 100 pair I got yesterday... and the Bianca nudes I got today.



Awesome display!! I would be so scared to hang them like that though!!! You are brave!!



hollyannaeree said:


> JUST PICKS 100 POT POURRI/PVC/SPECCHIO C
> 
> Version Silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and what they look like on in my separate post feel free to check it out : )



Stunning!!  MORE mod pics!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ooont said:


> I heart this thread!! My friends don't wear Louboutins (crazy, I know!).
> 
> Was having a moment, had to rearrange my collection to make room for the Demina 100 pair I got yesterday... and the Bianca nudes I got today.


I love your collection!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hollyannaeree said:


> JUST PICKS 100 POT POURRI/PVC/SPECCHIO C
> 
> Version Silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and what they look like on in my separate post feel free to check it out : )


Those are gorgeous!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

fumi said:


> Awesome color!


 
Thanks *fumi *- they are so , so pretty!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

caitle said:


> Congrats! We are shoe twins! These are actually my most frequently worn pair of CLs. Hope you love yours as much as I do


 
Shoe twins - cute! Do you have the exact same cramberry pair? Fabulous! I love the Simple 100, it is my favourite. Are you as are devastated as me that Louboutin changed the styling of this one?


----------



## shoeaddict1979

amd_tan said:


> Soooo pretty!!


 
Thanks *amd_tan! *


----------



## shoeaddict1979

beagly911 said:


> OMG I love contrast of the spikes with the "lace" sides...gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I love the color!!!! and the simple is so wearable with EVERYTHING!!!!


 
Thanks *beagly!* The Simple is indeed super wearable with everything. Your beagle is v cute btw.


----------



## shoeaddict1979

hollyannaeree said:


> JUST PICKS 100 POT POURRI/PVC/SPECCHIO C
> 
> Version Silver
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and what they look like on in my separate post feel free to check it out : )


 
These are stunning!


----------



## dbeth

Teddi said:


> I love the pumps on you!!!  congrats!!!
> 
> Were they TTS?



Thanks---LOVE them! Now I don't have to worry about finding shoes to match some of my dresses, the nude works perfectly. And yes, true to size (CL sizing) but they did stretch a bit. Not sure if I could go down a 1/2 size because the vamp would be super tight if I did.


----------



## amd_tan

Congrats! These are gorgeous!! 



hollyannaeree said:


> JUST PICKS 100 POT POURRI/PVC/SPECCHIO C
> 
> Version Silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and what they look like on in my separate post feel free to check it out : )


----------



## hollyannaeree

thanks so much ladies : )


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks so much, ladies!!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

hollyannaeree said:


> JUST PICKS 100 POT POURRI/PVC/SPECCHIO C
> 
> Version Silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and what they look like on in my separate post feel free to check it out : )


really nice !!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*CL SS12 Lady Peep in Mandarin Red Python Fairytale*



More pix in my CL shoe thread


----------



## heychar

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL SS12 Lady Peep in Mandarin Red Python Fairytale*
> 
> 
> 
> More pix in my CL shoe thread
> 
> View attachment 1677615
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677616
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677617
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677618



Yay you got them! saw they were on the way in your siggy! They are something special Congrats


----------



## Flip88

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL SS12 Lady Peep in Mandarin Red Python Fairytale*
> 
> 
> 
> More pix in my CL shoe thread
> 
> View attachment 1677615
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677616
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677617
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677618



Incredible ..... 100% beautiful


----------



## beagly911

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL SS12 Lady Peep in Mandarin Red Python Fairytale*
> 
> 
> 
> More pix in my CL shoe thread
> 
> View attachment 1677615
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677616
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677617
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677618


WOW, speechless!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL SS12 Lady Peep in Mandarin Red Python Fairytale*
> 
> 
> 
> More pix in my CL shoe thread
> 
> View attachment 1677615
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677616
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677617
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677618


Those are dangerously sexy!!!


----------



## amd_tan

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL SS12 Lady Peep in Mandarin Red Python Fairytale*
> 
> 
> 
> More pix in my CL shoe thread
> 
> View attachment 1677615
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677616
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677617
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677618



Gorgeous!! Congrats hun!!! 
So are they quite orange in real life?


----------



## BattyBugs

Amazing new additions!


----------



## 9distelle

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL SS12 Lady Peep in Mandarin Red Python Fairytale*
> 
> 
> 
> More pix in my CL shoe thread
> 
> View attachment 1677615
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677616
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677617
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677618


They are fabulous, congrats!!
Can't wait to see mod pics!!


----------



## anniethecat

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL SS12 Lady Peep in Mandarin Red Python Fairytale*
> 
> 
> 
> More pix in my CL shoe thread
> 
> View attachment 1677615
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677616
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677617
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677618




Absolutely stunning!


----------



## modanhoney

B-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l shoes


----------



## l.a_girl19

I received these babies today

*Red Croco Very Prive 120mm*


----------



## Faraasha

l.a_girl19 said:


> I received these babies today
> 
> *Red Alligator Very Prive 120mm*



 Gorgeous!!! Mod  pics! 

ps: I LOVE LOVE LOVE how the room's color, the bed, the towel?, and the hint of red cupboard are all similar combined and contrasting color with your shoes and the louboutin box..  so random I know..


----------



## beagly911

l.a_girl19 said:


> I received these babies today
> 
> *Red Alligator Very Prive 120mm*


 Absolutely gorgeous!!!  VP and red alligator...


----------



## fumi

l.a_girl19 said:


> I received these babies today
> 
> *Red Alligator Very Prive 120mm*




Woah these are lovely! 
Are these special order?


----------



## l.a_girl19

Faraasha said:


> Gorgeous!!! Mod  pics!
> 
> ps: I LOVE LOVE LOVE how the room's color, the bed, the towel?, and the hint of red cupboard are all similar combined and contrasting color with your shoes and the louboutin box..  so random I know..



 My room is so messy!!! Sorry about that:shame: Thank you!!! I'll post better pics along with mod pics in my thread tomorrow. I just wanted to post a quick pic here



beagly911 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!  VP and red alligator...



Thank you so much *beagly*! You're so sweet



fumi said:


> Woah these are lovely!
> Are these special order?



Thank you! No, they are not special order though I did consider a special order fuschia croc VP I got these babies from the Las Vegas boutique.


----------



## amag520

After a paypal feud I think I can claim these as my own. (You can see the thread here http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/evilbay-louboutin-purchase-743387.html)
I introduce to you Turquoise Suede Ron Rons (37)


----------



## heiress-ox

l.a_girl19 said:


> I received these babies today
> 
> *Red Croco Very Prive 120mm*


These are absolutely lovely 



amag520 said:


> After a paypal feud I think I can claim these as my own. (You can see the thread here http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/evilbay-louboutin-purchase-743387.html)
> I introduce to you Turquoise Suede Ron Rons (37)
> View attachment 1680841



Congrats I love the colour of these, I was thinking of getting them retail - I'm so glad you filed the paypal claim and got your refund (i personally would've requested more) and couldn't believe the nerve of the email the seller sent you


----------



## mistyknightwin

These make my heart go pitter patter.....



l.a_girl19 said:


> I received these babies today
> 
> *Red Croco Very Prive 120mm*


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Faraasha said:


> Picks&Co in black..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671062
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671063


 
They are stunning, congrats!



Faraasha said:


> Oh and these too.. I got them a while ago but forgot to post them..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1671070


 
These are so pretty, congrats!



shoeaddict1979 said:


> Another pair of Simple 100s in the sexy older styling in my size and never been worn! My lucky year! The cranberry patent is stunning - the photos just don't do it justice.


 
The cranberry color is gorgeous!



RedDuchess said:


> I shouldn't have, but I did on a recent day trip to NYC
> 
> View attachment 1672746


 
A-MA-ZING!! Congrats!



rdgldy said:


> Haven't been here in ages but I had to share my latest find-Stelis:
> 
> View attachment 1673122


 

 I have never seen these before, but they are amazing!


----------



## fumi

amag520 said:


> After a paypal feud I think I can claim these as my own. (You can see the thread here http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/evilbay-louboutin-purchase-743387.html)
> I introduce to you Turquoise Suede Ron Rons (37)
> View attachment 1680841



I love these


----------



## Jönathan

Congrats!

They're gorgeous! 





l.a_girl19 said:


> I received these babies today
> 
> *Red Croco Very Prive 120mm*


----------



## l.a_girl19

heiress-ox said:


> These are absolutely lovely
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats I love the colour of these, I was thinking of getting them retail - I'm so glad you filed the paypal claim and got your refund (i personally would've requested more) and couldn't believe the nerve of the email the seller sent you



Thank you



mistyknightwin said:


> These make my heart go pitter patter.....



:giggles: same here! Thank you!




			
				Jönathan;21579881 said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> 
> They're gorgeous!



 thank you love!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

glamorioustasha said:


> Fabulous !


 
Thank you!



ooont said:


> I heart this thread!! My friends don't wear Louboutins (crazy, I know!).
> 
> Was having a moment, had to rearrange my collection to make room for the Demina 100 pair I got yesterday... and the Bianca nudes I got today.


 
You have a great collection!



hollyannaeree said:


> JUST PICKS 100 POT POURRI/PVC/SPECCHIO C
> 
> Version Silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and what they look like on in my separate post feel free to check it out : )


 
These are so pretty, congrats!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL SS12 Lady Peep in Mandarin Red Python Fairytale*
> 
> 
> 
> More pix in my CL shoe thread
> 
> View attachment 1677615
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677616
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677617
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677618


 
These are are gorgeous!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

amag520 said:


> After a paypal feud I think I can claim these as my own. (You can see the thread here http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/evilbay-louboutin-purchase-743387.html)
> I introduce to you Turquoise Suede Ron Rons (37)
> View attachment 1680841


 
The color is so vibrant and pretty, congrats!


----------



## injenue

My new addition! Unexpected finds!


----------



## 9distelle

l.a_girl19 said:


> I received these babies today
> 
> *Red Croco Very Prive 120mm*


Lovely, congrats!!
Pls post mod pics!!


----------



## caitle

shoeaddict1979 said:


> Shoe twins - cute! Do you have the exact same cramberry pair? Fabulous! I love the Simple 100, it is my favourite. Are you as are devastated as me that Louboutin changed the styling of this one?



Yup I'm pretty sure we have the exact same pair (Mine are cramberry 100 too, I bought them in July 2010).

TBH, my CL collection is quite small (well, DBF would say it's excessive, but it's relatively small compared to some of the ladies here!), and I have 2 pairs of Simples already, (cramberry 100 and nude 70 from the same era) so honestly I don't think I'll be getting another pair of simples. However, I definitely prefer the Simple style from 2 years ago than the current style. You were lucky to get those gorgeous Simples in such fab condition!


----------



## Faraasha

glamourgirlnikk said:


> They are stunning, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> These are so pretty, congrats!



 Thank you!


----------



## MusicIsMyExtacy

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Never got around to posting these surprisingly comfy heels which I "got" from a great TPFer...*Jenay*...enjoy...
> 
> Black Kid Leather Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Blue Suede Daffs


In love with these! xoxo


----------



## l.a_girl19

9distelle said:


> Lovely, congrats!!
> Pls post mod pics!!



Thank you! Mod pics will be posted soon in my collection thread


----------



## l.a_girl19

amag520 said:


> After a paypal feud I think I can claim these as my own. (You can see the thread here http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/evilbay-louboutin-purchase-743387.html)
> I introduce to you Turquoise Suede Ron Rons (37)
> View attachment 1680841



Beautiful!They look fantastic on you


----------



## l.a_girl19

injenue said:


> My new addition! Unexpected finds!



Wow! I'd love me some Loubi flats They are gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## Missshiv

Hi Ladies

These Ronaldes arrived this morning.
Do you think they look too big on me? I read that you should go a full size up in these shoes especially if you have wide feet which i do but my heel doesn't reach the edge of the shoe, however, the toe box is comfy and my toes aren't pinching. 
I'm hoping i can get away with it as they were a steal on ebay. Is there anything you could suggest to help push my foot back?
Thanks guys


----------



## l.a_girl19

Missshiv said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> These Ronaldes arrived this morning.
> Do you think they look too big on me? I read that you should go a full size up in these shoes especially if you have wide feet which i do but my heel doesn't reach the edge of the shoe, however, the toe box is comfy and my toes aren't pinching.
> I'm hoping i can get away with it as they were a steal on ebay. Is there anything you could suggest to help push my foot back?
> Thanks guys



They are beautiful! I would suggest a half insole in there. The ones from Kiwi are great. There are both thin and thick ones. I would get the thick ones. Hope this helps!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

l.a_girl19 said:


> I received these babies today
> 
> *Red Croco Very Prive 120mm*



Woohoo!!! 

 Amazing!!!!!!!! Congrats *l.a*! please! mod pics!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

amag520 said:


> After a paypal feud I think I can claim these as my own. (You can see the thread here http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/evilbay-louboutin-purchase-743387.html)
> I introduce to you Turquoise Suede Ron Rons (37)
> View attachment 1680841



The color is beautiful! Enjoy them!


----------



## l.a_girl19

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Woohoo!!!
> 
> Amazing!!!!!!!! Congrats *l.a*! please! mod pics!



 Thanks hon!!! I am super excited too! I've wanted a Very Prive 120 for as long as I can remember but I could never find the perfect pair. These absolutely do it for me I'm going to post better pics in my thread today! Stay tuned!!!


----------



## gymangel812

l.a_girl19 said:


> I received these babies today
> 
> *Red Croco Very Prive 120mm*


wowsers


----------



## l.a_girl19

gymangel812 said:


> wowsers



Thank you I love your avi!!! Gorgeous


----------



## chloe speaks

Not quite outfits, but just playing with trying out different kinds of dresses.

I've wanted a pair of Louboutin OTK for awhile, but most of the heels are too high for me for a boot, especially an OTK boot that takes some time to get on and off . I discovered that the Monica and the Piros are older styles OTK that weren't so high and looked for these for over a year! Last week I found them and these are just right for me and really really comfy. 

Monica 120 Black Suede


----------



## aoqtpi

l.a_girl19 said:


> I received these babies today
> 
> *Red Croco Very Prive 120mm*



WOW. You're on a roll lately, girlie! I LOVEEEEE


----------



## gymangel812

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you I love your avi!!! Gorgeous


thanks it's my baby  LOL



chloe speaks said:


> Not quite outfits, but just playing with trying out different kinds of dresses.
> 
> I've wanted a pair of Louboutin OTK for awhile, but most of the heels are too high for me for a boot, especially an OTK boot that takes some time to get on and off . I discovered that the Monica and the Piros are older styles OTK that weren't so high and looked for these for over a year! Last week I found them and these are just right for me and really really comfy.
> 
> Monica 120 Black Suede


ooh i love them. i too have been wanting a pair of CL otk boots. monica is def. on my "list".

two new basic purchases for me (i had no black patent or nude pairs)

nude patent altadama 140 (tts) trying to find my perfect nude so i got these. these aren't ideal (too pale, which shocked me) but better than the current nude on the bianca/lady peep (which is way too pink for me)





black patent banane (tts) got these for free because of my saks rewards! i plan on turning them into very mixes at some point





a couple comparison pics:









and look what i found in my banane:




i am NOT ada, hehe. looks like someone returned their valentine's day gift (my bf should take a hint on CLs for a vday gift, i got nothing for vday, just dinner LOL)


----------



## l.a_girl19

aoqtpi said:


> WOW. You're on a roll lately, girlie! I LOVEEEEE



Thank you!!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

aoqtpi said:


> WOW. You're on a roll lately, girlie! I LOVEEEEE





gymangel812 said:


> thanks it's my baby  LOL
> 
> 
> ooh i love them. i too have been wanting a pair of CL otk boots. monica is def. on my "list".
> 
> two new basic purchases for me (i had no black patent or nude pairs)
> 
> nude patent altadama 140 (tts) trying to find my perfect nude so i got these. these aren't ideal (too pale, which shocked me) but better than the current nude on the bianca/lady peep (which is way too pink for me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black patent banane (tts) got these for free because of my saks rewards! i plan on turning them into very mixes at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple comparison pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and look what i found in my banane:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am NOT ada, hehe. looks like someone returned their valentine's day gift (my bf should take a hint on CLs for a vday gift, i got nothing for vday, just dinner LOL)



Wow! I especially love the ADs! Congrats! They both look stunning on you


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

injenue said:


> My new addition! Unexpected finds!


 
These are 2 of the most fabulous unexpected finds I have ever seen!



gymangel812 said:


> thanks it's my baby  LOL
> 
> 
> ooh i love them. i too have been wanting a pair of CL otk boots. monica is def. on my "list".
> 
> two new basic purchases for me (i had no black patent or nude pairs)
> 
> nude patent altadama 140 (tts) trying to find my perfect nude so i got these. these aren't ideal (too pale, which shocked me) but better than the current nude on the bianca/lady peep (which is way too pink for me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black patent banane (tts) got these for free because of my saks rewards! i plan on turning them into very mixes at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple comparison pics:
> 
> 
> 
> and look what i found in my banane:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am NOT ada, hehe. looks like someone returned their valentine's day gift (my bf should take a hint on CLs for a vday gift, i got nothing for vday, just dinner LOL)


 
Both shoes are gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

MusicIsMyExtacy said:


> In love with these! xoxo


 
Thanks hun!


----------



## chloe speaks

gymangel812 said:


> thanks it's my baby  LOL
> 
> 
> ooh i love them. i too have been wanting a pair of CL otk boots. monica is def. on my "list".
> 
> two new basic purchases for me (i had no black patent or nude pairs)
> 
> nude patent altadama 140 (tts) trying to find my perfect nude so i got these. these aren't ideal (too pale, which shocked me) but better than the current nude on the bianca/lady peep (which is way too pink for me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black patent banane (tts) got these for free because of my saks rewards! i plan on turning them into very mixes at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple comparison pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and look what i found in my banane:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am NOT ada, hehe. looks like someone returned their valentine's day gift (my bf should take a hint on CLs for a vday gift, i got nothing for vday, just dinner LOL)



i love both pairs gymangel.  even if the altadamas are not your perfect nude, they are a nice color on you. very elegant

do you find the banane TTS? this is one of the only new styles that i think i may need to add to my collection!


----------



## beagly911

Aw dang I'm at least 3 pages behind...great additions ladies!!  Sorry for the general shout out!!


----------



## gymangel812

chloe speaks said:


> i love both pairs gymangel.  even if the altadamas are not your perfect nude, they are a nice color on you. very elegant
> 
> do you find the banane TTS? this is one of the only new styles that i think i may need to add to my collection!


thanks! banane was tts (my lady peep and altadama size)


----------



## 9distelle

gymangel812 said:


> thanks it's my baby  LOL
> 
> 
> ooh i love them. i too have been wanting a pair of CL otk boots. monica is def. on my "list".
> 
> two new basic purchases for me (i had no black patent or nude pairs)
> 
> nude patent altadama 140 (tts) trying to find my perfect nude so i got these. these aren't ideal (too pale, which shocked me) but better than the current nude on the bianca/lady peep (which is way too pink for me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black patent banane (tts) got these for free because of my saks rewards! i plan on turning them into very mixes at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple comparison pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and look what i found in my banane:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am NOT ada, hehe. looks like someone returned their valentine's day gift (my bf should take a hint on CLs for a vday gift, i got nothing for vday, just dinner LOL)


Love both on you!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

chloe speaks said:


> Not quite outfits, but just playing with trying out different kinds of dresses.
> 
> I've wanted a pair of Louboutin OTK for awhile, but most of the heels are too high for me for a boot, especially an OTK boot that takes some time to get on and off . I discovered that the Monica and the Piros are older styles OTK that weren't so high and looked for these for over a year! Last week I found them and these are just right for me and really really comfy.
> 
> Monica 120 Black Suede



Gorgeous!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

gymangel812 said:


> thanks it's my baby  LOL
> 
> 
> ooh i love them. i too have been wanting a pair of CL otk boots. monica is def. on my "list".
> 
> two new basic purchases for me (i had no black patent or nude pairs)
> 
> nude patent altadama 140 (tts) trying to find my perfect nude so i got these. these aren't ideal (too pale, which shocked me) but better than the current nude on the bianca/lady peep (which is way too pink for me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black patent banane (tts) got these for free because of my saks rewards! i plan on turning them into very mixes at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple comparison pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and look what i found in my banane:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am NOT ada, hehe. looks like someone returned their valentine's day gift (my bf should take a hint on CLs for a vday gift, i got nothing for vday, just dinner LOL)



Love both pairs! Congrats!


----------



## heiress-ox

gymangel812 said:


> thanks it's my baby  LOL
> 
> 
> ooh i love them. i too have been wanting a pair of CL otk boots. monica is def. on my "list".
> 
> two new basic purchases for me (i had no black patent or nude pairs)
> 
> nude patent altadama 140 (tts) trying to find my perfect nude so i got these. these aren't ideal (too pale, which shocked me) but better than the current nude on the bianca/lady peep (which is way too pink for me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black patent banane (tts) got these for free because of my saks rewards! i plan on turning them into very mixes at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple comparison pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and look what i found in my banane:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am NOT ada, hehe. looks like someone returned their valentine's day gift (my bf should take a hint on CLs for a vday gift, i got nothing for vday, just dinner LOL)



 congrats - great choices, the banane is perfection & i think that the nude of the altadama looks great on you, but then again i'm not too picky about nudes being a perfect match all the time!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

gymangel812 said:


> thanks it's my baby  LOL
> 
> 
> ooh i love them. i too have been wanting a pair of CL otk boots. monica is def. on my "list".
> 
> two new basic purchases for me (i had no black patent or nude pairs)
> 
> nude patent altadama 140 (tts) trying to find my perfect nude so i got these. these aren't ideal (too pale, which shocked me) but better than the current nude on the bianca/lady peep (which is way too pink for me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black patent banane (tts) got these for free because of my saks rewards! i plan on turning them into very mixes at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple comparison pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and look what i found in my banane:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am NOT ada, hehe. looks like someone returned their valentine's day gift (my bf should take a hint on CLs for a vday gift, i got nothing for vday, just dinner LOL)



thanks for taking this picture!! wow, i never would have guessed those were 'nude'. any idea which styles (if you order a 'nude') now will be in this color versus the old nude?


----------



## phiphi

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL SS12 Lady Peep in Mandarin Red Python Fairytale*
> 
> 
> 
> More pix in my CL shoe thread
> 
> View attachment 1677615
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677616
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677617
> 
> 
> View attachment 1677618



seriously so amazing. i LOVE them! congrats C!



l.a_girl19 said:


> I received these babies today
> 
> *Red Croco Very Prive 120mm*



holy!  they are gorgeous!!! so happy for you!



amag520 said:


> After a paypal feud I think I can claim these as my own. (You can see the thread here http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/evilbay-louboutin-purchase-743387.html)
> I introduce to you Turquoise Suede Ron Rons (37)
> View attachment 1680841



congratulations on winning the PP feud and the shoes! they're beautiful!



injenue said:


> My new addition! Unexpected finds!



gorgeous!! love the spikes!



chloe speaks said:


> Not quite outfits, but just playing with trying out different kinds of dresses.
> 
> I've wanted a pair of Louboutin OTK for awhile, but most of the heels are too high for me for a boot, especially an OTK boot that takes some time to get on and off . I discovered that the Monica and the Piros are older styles OTK that weren't so high and looked for these for over a year! Last week I found them and these are just right for me and really really comfy.
> 
> Monica 120 Black Suede



love all of these outfits!! you look fantastic!



gymangel812 said:


> thanks it's my baby  LOL
> 
> 
> ooh i love them. i too have been wanting a pair of CL otk boots. monica is def. on my "list".
> 
> two new basic purchases for me (i had no black patent or nude pairs)
> 
> nude patent altadama 140 (tts) trying to find my perfect nude so i got these. these aren't ideal (too pale, which shocked me) but better than the current nude on the bianca/lady peep (which is way too pink for me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black patent banane (tts) got these for free because of my saks rewards! i plan on turning them into very mixes at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple comparison pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and look what i found in my banane:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am NOT ada, hehe. looks like someone returned their valentine's day gift (my bf should take a hint on CLs for a vday gift, i got nothing for vday, just dinner LOL)



i love both on you but that card inside was priceless! congrats on 2 stunning additions! they look great on you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

phiphi said:


> holy!  they are gorgeous!!! so happy for you!



Thank you *phiphi*


----------



## gymangel812

LamborghiniGirl said:


> thanks for taking this picture!! wow, i never would have guessed those were 'nude'. any idea which styles (if you order a 'nude') now will be in this color versus the old nude?


this is an older nude. it is #329. altadamas come in this color, not sure what other colors do (if any).


----------



## fumi

For those of you who have seen my reveal thread, this is nothing new. I just thought I'd post these here for completeness sake, and to further enable people. You know who you are


----------



## Faraasha

fumi said:


> For those of you who have seen my reveal thread, this is nothing new. I just thought I'd post these here for completeness sake, and to further enable people. You know who you are



Never tire of looking at these shoes!


----------



## fumi

Faraasha said:


> Never tire of looking at these shoes!



Thank you Faraasha! :kiss:
I was also wondering how are you liking your leopard spike yolandas? Have you gotten any wear out of them? They are starting to grow on me. At first, I felt like spike and leopard in one shoe was too much, but now I'm thinking if I should try it!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

fumi said:


> For those of you who have seen my reveal thread, this is nothing new. I just thought I'd post these here for completeness sake, and to further enable people. You know who you are




lovely!!! i saw these lacy pigalle-types with the capsule collection when it arrived here, but they look 10x more beautiful on you, congratulations!!


----------



## fumi

LamborghiniGirl said:


> lovely!!! i saw these lacy pigalle-types with the capsule collection when it arrived here, but they look 10x more beautiful on you, congratulations!!



Thank you LamborghiniGirl! You are too kind


----------



## Faraasha

fumi said:


> Thank you Faraasha! :kiss:
> I was also wondering how are you liking your leopard spike yolandas? Have you gotten any wear out of them? They are starting to grow on me. At first, I felt like spike and leopard in one shoe was too much, but now I'm thinking if I should try it!



 You know at first I thought that too, but yolanda + spikes was something I could not have passed up on and now I'm so happy I didn't... 

They are beyond lovely!... And since they're in the yolanda style I get to wear them comfortably as often as I like... You should definitely try it and then show us pictures!


I think I finally found a pattern of my CL preferences emerging  ... My 2 favorite CL styles are Pigalle and Yolanda... Add spikes to the mix and I'm sold


----------



## fumi

Faraasha said:


> You know at first I thought that too, but yolanda + spikes was something I could not have passed up on and now I'm so happy I didn't...
> 
> They are beyond lovely!... And since they're in the yolanda style I get to wear them comfortably as often as I like... You should definitely try it and then show us pictures!
> 
> 
> I think I finally found a pattern of my CL preferences emerging  ... My 2 favorite CL styles are Pigalle and Yolanda... Add spikes to the mix and I'm sold



Thanks for the helpful info!  Did you take them TTS? The reason I ask is because my normal size isn't available, but half size down and half size up is. so I'm wondering if it would better to take one or the other. 
I'm actually trying to decide if I should get another pigalle pair or the yolandas!  It's  a very tough choice


----------



## Faraasha

fumi said:


> Thanks for the helpful info!  Did you take them TTS? The reason I ask is because my normal size isn't available, but half size down and half size up is. so I'm wondering if it would better to take one or the other.
> I'm actually trying to decide if I should get another pigalle pair or the yolandas!  It's  a very tough choice



Let me give you a bit of history about my Yolanda experience... I have the beige yolanda + silver spilkes that I got TTS but has now become too loose on the back and some days my feet slip out (had to seriously pad that one)... The leopard one I got TTS as well but feels a little loose, but I'm ok with padding it as I have wide feet and I had recently hurt my toe... 

Anyway so my latest were the cork spike... I got these half size down and the fit is snug and secure.. Like a loubi-hug!  

If you don't have wide feet, I'd recommend half down...


----------



## l.a_girl19

fumi said:


> For those of you who have seen my reveal thread, this is nothing new. I just thought I'd post these here for completeness sake, and to further enable people. You know who you are





OMG!!! Huge congrats! I love them all!


----------



## fumi

l.a_girl19 said:


> OMG!!! Huge congrats! I love them all!



Thank you lagirl!


----------



## sophe

fumi said:


> For those of you who have seen my reveal thread, this is nothing new. I just thought I'd post these here for completeness sake, and to further enable people. You know who you are


 
Wow!! Look amazing on you!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## sophe

I


----------



## sophe

I know is been awhile i didn't post anything here, but lately I finally got my first pair of Strass to match my mini purse

YAY~! they are exactly the same!
Sexy 100-TTS


----------



## sophe

Of course~ My DH got me these !
CL 20th Bow Bow 100 in Rose Gold - TTS


----------



## fumi

sophe said:


> Wow!! Look amazing on you!!
> Congrats!!!



Thank you Sophe!


----------



## fumi

sophe said:


> I know is been awhile i didn't post anything here, but lately I finally got my first pair of Strass to match my mini purse
> 
> YAY~! they are exactly the same!
> Sexy 100-TTS





sophe said:


> Of course~ My DH got me these !
> CL 20th Bow Bow 100 in Rose Gold - TTS



Wow great shoes! I love it all 
Your strass Sexy shoes are absolutely gorgeous.  I love the shape of the Sexy.  That is so cool how it matches your cute Chanel purse.

The Bow Bows look so good on you! I think you are the first TPF member to post these. I can't wait to see what you wear it with.


----------



## beagly911

sophe said:


> I know is been awhile i didn't post anything here, but lately I finally got my first pair of Strass to match my mini purse
> 
> YAY~! they are exactly the same!
> Sexy 100-TTS


Gorgeous!!


----------



## 9distelle

sophe said:


> I know is been awhile i didn't post anything here, but lately I finally got my first pair of Strass to match my mini purse
> 
> YAY~! they are exactly the same!
> Sexy 100-TTS


Amazing, congrats!! Andhow they look on you!!


----------



## heychar

sophe said:


> I know is been awhile i didn't post anything here, but lately I finally got my first pair of Strass to match my mini purse
> 
> YAY~! they are exactly the same!
> Sexy 100-TTS



OMG gorgeous!


----------



## floridasun8

sophe said:


> I know is been awhile i didn't post anything here, but lately I finally got my first pair of Strass to match my mini purse
> 
> YAY~! they are exactly the same!
> Sexy 100-TTS



Those are stunning!!  I so love the sexy more than the yoyo.   The extra toe cleavage is just gorgeous.  Still on the hunt for my own.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sophe said:


> I know is been awhile i didn't post anything here, but lately I finally got my first pair of Strass to match my mini purse
> 
> YAY~! they are exactly the same!
> Sexy 100-TTS



Ohh sophe!! what a lovely purchases!!

May I ask you where have you been?? I missed you hun


----------



## Nadin22

sophe said:


> I know is been awhile i didn't post anything here, but lately I finally got my first pair of Strass to match my mini purse
> 
> YAY~! they are exactly the same!
> Sexy 100-TTS





sophe said:


> Of course~ My DH got me these !
> CL 20th Bow Bow 100 in Rose Gold - TTS



OMG!!! Both pairs are AMAZING and look so beautiful on you! Congrats!


----------



## mizcolon73

Just received these babies.... the collection is growing!! I love them!!!


----------



## fumi

mizcolon73 said:


> Just received these babies.... the collection is growing!! I love them!!!



They are both very pretty shoes!


----------



## mizcolon73

fumi said:


> They are both very pretty shoes!


 


Thank you so much


----------



## l.a_girl19

sophe said:


> Of course~ My DH got me these !
> CL 20th Bow Bow 100 in Rose Gold - TTS


WOW!!! Congrats on two stunning pairs!


----------



## l.a_girl19

mizcolon73 said:


> Just received these babies.... the collection is growing!! I love them!!!



Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

mizcolon73 said:


> Just received these babies.... the collection is growing!! I love them!!!


 Lovely additions!!  Congrats!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sophe said:


> Of course~ My DH got me these !
> CL 20th Bow Bow 100 in Rose Gold - TTS





sophe said:


> I know is been awhile i didn't post anything here, but lately I finally got my first pair of Strass to match my mini purse
> 
> YAY~! they are exactly the same!
> Sexy 100-TTS



Gorgeous, gorgeous!!!!


----------



## sophe

fumi said:


> Wow great shoes! I love it all
> Your strass Sexy shoes are absolutely gorgeous.  I love the shape of the Sexy. That is so cool how it matches your cute Chanel purse.
> 
> The Bow Bows look so good on you! I think you are the first TPF member to post these. I can't wait to see what you wear it with.


 


beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous!!


 


9distelle said:


> Amazing, congrats!! Andhow they look on you!!


 


heychar said:


> OMG gorgeous!


 


Nadin22 said:


> OMG!!! Both pairs are AMAZING and look so beautiful on you! Congrats!


 

Thank you guys,I really love them both,But I can't decide should i keep the Bow Bow or return them cuz since my Pik Pik Pik's PVC part become yellow and always looks dirty..I'm worried my Bow Bow will become like that sooner or later...
what do you think? should i keep them?

Actually I bought alot shoes lately but since they are not the newest so i posted them in my photo album


----------



## amag520

Everyone has such amazing and gorgeous purchases!!

Picked up a pair of Grey Suede Mamanouks!!


----------



## sophe

floridasun8 said:


> Those are stunning!! I so love the sexy more than the yoyo. The extra toe cleavage is just gorgeous. Still on the hunt for my own.


 
Yeah,Me too,I love Sexy more than YoYo or You You because the thin cleavage is really SEXY! good luck for you hunt 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Ohh sophe!! what a lovely purchases!!
> 
> May I ask you where have you been?? I missed you hun


 
oh~My dear CRISPEDROSA I miss you too! Is been really really long time i didn't hear from you,after I disappear..lol....but i do always follow your Blog! you are look prettier since last time I saw your picture! how have you been?! I went many places in last year but can't bring my laptop with and I totally forgot my password here,so....
HOW ARE YOU?! hey..Will you marry that guy? hehe.... l found that you've been dating with him for awhile..hahaha



l.a_girl19 said:


> WOW!!! Congrats on two stunning pairs!


 
Thanks!! I'm more envy your red croc. I saw an blue one and so regret I let them go
That's really TDF!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous!!!!


Thank you my dear


----------



## fumi

sophe said:


> Thank you guys,I really love them both,But I can't decide should i keep the Bow Bow or return them cuz since my Pik Pik Pik's PVC part become yellow and always looks dirty..I'm worried my Bow Bow will become like that sooner or later...
> what do you think? should i keep them?
> 
> Actually I bought alot shoes lately but since they are not the newest so i posted them in my photo album



 Hmmm the Bow Bow shoes are cute but for $1000 shoes, you shouldn't have to worry about the PVC looking yellow and dirty. I vote for return, because they won't look cute at all if that happens.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Those are super gorgeous! I love the TTs


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mizcolon73 said:


> Just received these babies.... the collection is growing!! I love them!!!



Beautiful!


----------



## 9distelle

mizcolon73 said:


> Just received these babies.... the collection is growing!! I love them!!!


They look both great on you, congrats!!


----------



## pinoko24

They are really comfortable, the leather is sooo soft. The white leather gives the shoes a great complete look but good luck keeping it clean. ^_^


----------



## sophe

fumi said:


> Hmmm the Bow Bow shoes are cute but for $1000 shoes, you shouldn't have to worry about the PVC looking yellow and dirty. I vote for return, because they won't look cute at all if that happens.


 

I agree!!
Don't you guys think the new product from CL is getting more expensive,honestly I don't feel it worth the price tag I find it harder and harder to invest in these shoes as time goes by,also my Bow Bow cost $1200 I don't understand how it could cost mroe than my python....
DAMN?! just because it's 20th anniversary?
I think I won't buy any 20th products anymore......all the CL shoe price is geting ridculous.... I just saw the Canne A Peche 120mm cost $1100 ! WHAT!? There's few leather on it...anyway,I'm consindering to get Make up trash,but now I'll have to think about it ALOT.....

sigh....sad.....


----------



## sophe

but I love THESE !...
Maggie 160 -TTS


----------



## sophe

mizcolon73 said:


> Just received these babies.... the collection is growing!! I love them!!!


 
VP multi glitter is CLASSIC ! Congrats


----------



## blueeyeskelli

sophe said:


> but I love THESE !...
> Maggie 160 -TTS



 beautiful, my heart just skipped a beat


----------



## sophe

blueeyeskelli said:


> beautiful, my heart just skipped a beat


Thank you dear,I'm too lazy to get a collection thread so i have post all of my CL shoes on my tPF album also my Flickr album


----------



## l.a_girl19

sophe said:


> Thanks!! I'm more envy your red croc. I saw an blue one and so regret I let them go
> That's really TDF!



Thank you! But strass CLs are special as well


----------



## heychar

sophe said:


> but I love THESE !...
> Maggie 160 -TTS



Double wow!


----------



## heychar

sophe said:


> Thank you guys,I really love them both,But I can't decide should i keep the Bow Bow or return them cuz since my Pik Pik Pik's PVC part become yellow and always looks dirty..I'm worried my Bow Bow will become like that sooner or later...
> what do you think? should i keep them?
> 
> Actually I bought alot shoes lately but since they are not the newest so i posted them in my photo album




So the Plastics CLs do turn that yellow icky colour! Ooooh nooo! sorry this has happened!


----------



## Sadie_Seamstrix

mizcolon73 said:


> Just received these babies.... the collection is growing!! I love them!!!


I like the both, but the first pair particularly is just amazing on you.  Perfectly complements your skin tone!


----------



## aoqtpi

sophe said:


> I know is been awhile i didn't post anything here, but lately I finally got my first pair of Strass to match my mini purse
> 
> YAY~! they are exactly the same!
> Sexy 100-TTS


----------



## mizcolon73

Thank you everyone!!! They are such fun shoes!!


----------



## fumi

sophe said:


> I agree!!
> Don't you guys think the new product from CL is getting more expensive,honestly I don't feel it worth the price tag I find it harder and harder to invest in these shoes as time goes by,also my Bow Bow cost $1200 I don't understand how it could cost mroe than my python....
> DAMN?! just because it's 20th anniversary?
> I think I won't buy any 20th products anymore......all the CL shoe price is geting ridculous.... I just saw the Canne A Peche 120mm cost $1100 ! WHAT!? There's few leather on it...anyway,I'm consindering to get Make up trash,but now I'll have to think about it ALOT.....
> 
> sigh....sad.....



Yes I agree, the prices for the 20th anniversay shoes are just ridiculous, due to the mere fact that they are anniversary shoes. But they aren't even limited in quantity! Mostly all the boutiques carry them as well as the department stores! So there is nothing special about them IMHO. I much prefer the non-anniversary shoes.


----------



## fumi

sophe said:


> but I love THESE !...
> Maggie 160 -TTS



these are amazing! Where did you get them?  I heard they were sold out in the entire company. Also why do you have two pairs?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ Amazing CLs, absolutely beautiful, congrats!


----------



## mizcolon73

Just got these in the mail today....... Navy Talitha...


----------



## amag520

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Just got these in the mail today....... Navy Talitha...



You are ready for spring/summer! Very cute!


----------



## heychar

mizcolon73 said:


> Just got these in the mail today....... Navy Talitha...



These are cute i've never seen that style before but totally love them! Are they comfy? They certainly look it! They look great with your red nail polish 
Congrats


----------



## mizcolon73

heychar said:


> These are cute i've never seen that style before but totally love them! Are they comfy? They certainly look it! They look great with your red nail polish
> Congrats


 

Awwwww, thank you!! Actually they are really comfy, the leather is super soft.... I must admit thou, because the platform is wood, they have some weight to them.....


----------



## kittenslingerie

My new gold sandals from CL Madison NYC. Called the Tonguissima Specchio flats. They are awesome, no regrets!


----------



## kittenslingerie

These I'm on the fence about purchased from Saks New Orleans. So i tried them on with a couple of outfits, still thinking on them.


----------



## starente

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Never got around to posting these surprisingly comfy heels which I "got" from a great TPFer...*Jenay*...enjoy...
> 
> Black Kid Leather Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Blue Suede Daffs


wow! The blue is just stunning.


----------



## beagly911

mizcolon73 said:


> Just got these in the mail today....... Navy Talitha...


So cute!!  Looks great!!


----------



## beagly911

kittenslingerie said:


> My new gold sandals from CL Madison NYC. Called the Tonguissima Specchio flats. They are awesome, no regrets!


 Love them


----------



## beagly911

kittenslingerie said:


> These I'm on the fence about purchased from Saks New Orleans. So i tried them on with a couple of outfits, still thinking on them.


 Oh I say keep, so much fun for summer!!  They look great!!!


----------



## RedBottomLover

kittenslingerie said:
			
		

> These I'm on the fence about purchased from Saks New Orleans. So i tried them on with a couple of outfits, still thinking on them.



Keep! They look amazing on you! And those strass flats


----------



## fumi

pinoko24 said:


> View attachment 1690678
> 
> 
> They are really comfortable, the leather is sooo soft. The white leather gives the shoes a great complete look but good luck keeping it clean. ^_^





kittenslingerie said:


> My new gold sandals from CL Madison NYC. Called the Tonguissima Specchio flats. They are awesome, no regrets!





kittenslingerie said:


> These I'm on the fence about purchased from Saks New Orleans. So i tried them on with a couple of outfits, still thinking on them.




Congrats pinoko and kittenslingerie! Your shoes are perfect for summer sunshine:


----------



## kittenslingerie

Thanks *Beagly911, redbottomlover, fumi!*


----------



## sophe

heychar said:


> So the Plastics CLs do turn that yellow icky colour! Ooooh nooo! sorry this has happened!


 
yea,what a pity..It's so expensive.....



aoqtpi said:


>


 
lol~Thanks



fumi said:


> Yes I agree, the prices for the 20th anniversay shoes are just ridiculous, due to the mere fact that they are anniversary shoes. But they aren't even limited in quantity! Mostly all the boutiques carry them as well as the department stores! So there is nothing special about them IMHO. I much prefer the non-anniversary shoes.


 
Yeah..It's not limited edition,you can see them everywhere, I don't get what so special about it....I'm not gonna buy it eve again! so as some shoes within ridiculous price



fumi said:


> these are amazing! Where did you get them?  I heard they were sold out in the entire company. Also why do you have two pairs?


 
I was so regret i didn't buy it when i first saw it,after 2 months later they completely sold out...finally i bought my first pair on Ebay (which cost me ALOT!) but they were too small,so i bought another pair from HK...and it was the last pair they have, and luckily it's MY SIZE ! YAY~


----------



## sophe

l.a_girl19 said:


> Thank you! But strass CLs are special as well


 
Thanks


----------



## Nolia

*Open Lips Snakeskin 120mm 
Netaporter Exclusive*


----------



## mizcolon73

Nolia said:


> *Open Lips Snakeskin 120mm *
> *Netaporter Exclusive*


 
Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Nolia said:


> *Open Lips Snakeskin 120mm
> Netaporter Exclusive*


Those are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## sammix3

sophe said:


> I know is been awhile i didn't post anything here, but lately I finally got my first pair of Strass to match my mini purse
> 
> YAY~! they are exactly the same!
> Sexy 100-TTS



Perfection!


----------



## chelle0216

Espadrilles from eBay for $170


----------



## fumi

chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1692917
> 
> 
> Espadrilles from eBay for $170



Girl, you could make a potato sack look good with that figure and legs of yours


----------



## Nolia

mizcolon73 said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## 9distelle

Nolia said:


> *Open Lips Snakeskin 120mm
> Netaporter Exclusive*


Awesome, congrats!!


----------



## Nadin22

Nolia said:


> *Open Lips Snakeskin 120mm
> Netaporter Exclusive*



WOW! They are great and you look amazing in them! I love the color!


----------



## Nadin22

chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1692917
> 
> 
> Espadrilles from eBay for $170



Congrats! I love your entire outfit!


----------



## chelle0216

Nadin22 said:
			
		

> Congrats! I love your entire outfit!



Thank you Nadin! Got it from asos.com..


----------



## chelle0216

fumi said:
			
		

> Girl, you could make a potato sack look good with that figure and legs of yours



Awww Thanks fumi!! It's the shoes that make me look this way.. Otherwise I'm only 5'4..


----------



## chelle0216

Nolia said:
			
		

> Open Lips Snakeskin 120mm
> Netaporter Exclusive



Very pretty! I love this color!! Hope you find a size 36!!


----------



## sophe

Nolia said:


> *Open Lips Snakeskin 120mm *
> *Netaporter Exclusive*


 
Congrats Nolia! Your shoes are STUNNING!!! 



sammix3 said:


> Perfection!


 
Thanks


----------



## DariaD

I got quite boring pair, compared to the fabulousness in this thread, but I hope to get TONS of wear from it 
My Camel Fifi-s 85


----------



## Nadin22

chelle0216 said:


> Thank you Nadin! Got it from asos.com..



Really? The top too, or is it a playsuit?


----------



## bucolina

Guuuuys i jost got the CL' Maudissima 100mm Glitter Pumps on Saturday! they are limited just for this spring/summer, as soon i found out, how to post pictures here, i will!

xoxo Bucolina


----------



## beagly911

chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1692917
> 
> 
> Espadrilles from eBay for $170


Fabulous buy chelle, I was stalking the same espadrilles in black!!  They are soo cute for summer!!


----------



## Nolia

9distelle said:


> Awesome, congrats!!





Nadin22 said:


> WOW! They are great and you look amazing in them! I love the color!





chelle0216 said:


> Very pretty! I love this color!! Hope you find a size 36!!





sophe said:


> Congrats Nolia! Your shoes are STUNNING!!!



Thanks so much!  Please keep your eyes peeled for me!


----------



## dbeth

Nolia said:


> *Open Lips Snakeskin 120mm
> Netaporter Exclusive*



These are GORGESOUS on you!!! I love them & I love the style! 



chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1692917
> 
> 
> Espadrilles from eBay for $170



Hot---your legs are so long!! They look great on you!



DariaD said:


> I got quite boring pair, compared to the fabulousness in this thread, but I hope to get TONS of wear from it
> My Camel Fifi-s 85



These are super pretty, I'm not a fan of camel, but this color I could totally do---seems different from what I am use to! They look good on you too!



mizcolon73 said:


> Just got these in the mail today....... Navy Talitha...



Very pretty, havn't seen these before!!



kittenslingerie said:


> My new gold sandals from CL Madison NYC. Called the Tonguissima Specchio flats. They are awesome, no regrets!



So cute, I LOVE these!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful, ladies!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

DariaD said:


> I got quite boring pair, compared to the fabulousness in this thread, but I hope to get TONS of wear from it
> My Camel Fifi-s 85


Congrats! They are fabulous!


----------



## dbeth

Hi ladies! Posting more pics of my 3 new purchases. Nothing exotic or strass, but I need these colors in my wardrobe.

Red patent Banane---I have been searching for a red shoe for quite awhile. When I saw these in person, I KNEW I was going to buy them. I absolutely love them! My favorite out of my 3 purchases!!


----------



## dbeth

Black patent Banane, my only black pair of CL! I sold my black Madame Claudes.


----------



## dbeth

And finally, I am part of the Piggie club!  I can't do 120 without a platform, so the platos are perfect for me. This color is so amazing IRL, it's super hard to capture the true color but I tried my best. I took tons of pics, and none of them turned out to be the actual color. I nabbed these on BG.com when they popped up, they had sold out so fast so I was excited to see my size.

Hot Pink Pigalle Plato 120mm


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> Hi ladies! Posting more pics of my 3 new purchases. Nothing exotic or strass, but I need these colors in my wardrobe.
> 
> Red patent Banane---I have been searching for a red shoe for quite awhile. When I saw these in person, I KNEW I was going to buy them. I absolutely love them! My favorite out of my 3 purchases!!





dbeth said:


> Black patent Banane, my only black pair of CL! I sold my black Madame Claudes.





dbeth said:


> And finally, I am part of the Piggie club!  I can't do 120 without a platform, so the platos are perfect for me. This color is so amazing IRL, it's super hard to capture the true color but I tried my best. I took tons of pics, and none of them turned out to be the actual color. I nabbed these on BG.com when they popped up, they had sold out so fast so I was excited to see my size.
> 
> Hot Pink Pigalle Plato 120mm




Wow what three awesome pairs! They are all gorgeous and look incredibly great on you! 
I love the Bananes- the shape is so sexy. 
And yay you got the hot pink pigalle platos! We're shoe twins


----------



## dbeth

fumi said:


> Wow what three awesome pairs! They are all gorgeous and look incredibly great on you!
> I love the Bananes- the shape is so sexy.
> And yay you got the hot pink pigalle platos! We're shoe twins



Thanks Fumi!   I just can't get over how gorgeous the color is on the pigalles.


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Hi ladies! Posting more pics of my 3 new purchases. Nothing exotic or strass, but I need these colors in my wardrobe.
> 
> Red patent Banane---I have been searching for a red shoe for quite awhile. When I saw these in person, I KNEW I was going to buy them. I absolutely love them! My favorite out of my 3 purchases!!


 


dbeth said:


> Black patent Banane, my only black pair of CL! I sold my black Madame Claudes.


 


dbeth said:


> And finally, I am part of the Piggie club!  I can't do 120 without a platform, so the platos are perfect for me. This color is so amazing IRL, it's super hard to capture the true color but I tried my best. I took tons of pics, and none of them turned out to be the actual color. I nabbed these on BG.com when they popped up, they had sold out so fast so I was excited to see my size.
> 
> Hot Pink Pigalle Plato 120mm


Absolutely gorgeous dbeth!!!  I love the Red ~ but I'm a sucker for red!


----------



## heiress-ox

dbeth said:


> Hi ladies! Posting more pics of my 3 new purchases. Nothing exotic or strass, but I need these colors in my wardrobe.
> 
> Red patent Banane---I have been searching for a red shoe for quite awhile. When I saw these in person, I KNEW I was going to buy them. I absolutely love them! My favorite out of my 3 purchases!!





dbeth said:


> Black patent Banane, my only black pair of CL! I sold my black Madame Claudes.





dbeth said:


> And finally, I am part of the Piggie club!  I can't do 120 without a platform, so the platos are perfect for me. This color is so amazing IRL, it's super hard to capture the true color but I tried my best. I took tons of pics, and none of them turned out to be the actual color. I nabbed these on BG.com when they popped up, they had sold out so fast so I was excited to see my size.
> 
> Hot Pink Pigalle Plato 120mm



All three are absolutely amazing  You are on a Banane roll girl, I didn't even know that they came in red patent! If not nude I MUST get something in that style, damnit or at least I hope it comes back!  The colour on the PPs are amazing too


----------



## NANI1972

dbeth said:


> And finally, I am part of the Piggie club!  I can't do 120 without a platform, so the platos are perfect for me. This color is so amazing IRL, it's super hard to capture the true color but I tried my best. I took tons of pics, and none of them turned out to be the actual color. I nabbed these on BG.com when they popped up, they had sold out so fast so I was excited to see my size.
> 
> Hot Pink Pigalle Plato 120mm


I love all three pairs! But I think the Hot Pink Piggies are my fav. They all look great on you. You sho do do got some nice legs mamma!


----------



## chelle0216

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Fabulous buy chelle, I was stalking the same espadrilles in black!!  They are soo cute for summer!!



I know I just love them and they're super comfy too..were you able to purchase the ones in black? I wish they have my size in black too I would probably buy it.. Hehe.. I love the CL espadrilles!


----------



## chelle0216

Nadin22 said:
			
		

> Really? The top too, or is it a playsuit?



Hi Nadin, it's just a top not a bodysuit. I got its last year though.


----------



## icecreamom

Nolia said:


> *Open Lips Snakeskin 120mm
> Netaporter Exclusive*



YAY! I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU, I know they were your UHG!


----------



## chelle0216

dbeth said:
			
		

> Black patent Banane, my only black pair of CL! I sold my black Madame Claudes.



Love the black patent and red Banane on you! I almost got the watersnake Banane but returned it because I prefer the carnival python instead. These are surprisingly comfy as well considering the height.


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous dbeth!!!  I love the Red ~ but I'm a sucker for red!



Thanks Beagly.   I love red too!! I had a heck of a time finding a red shoe this past few years. I wanted the red croc, but couldn't afford it. 




heiress-ox said:


> All three are absolutely amazing  You are on a Banane roll girl, I didn't even know that they came in red patent! If not nude I MUST get something in that style, damnit or at least I hope it comes back!  The colour on the PPs are amazing too



Thanks heiress!   You better jump on one of the bananes, or they will be gone & you will regret it. I didn't know they came in red patent either, I had called one of the boutiques asking about the Mango Watersnake & the SA mentioned the red patent. I about died on the spot!  I told her to put it on hold for me and I was there the next day. I finally have my red shoe---it took forever! I am so picky when it comes to red and black shoes.



NANI1972 said:


> I love all three pairs! But I think the Hot Pink Piggies are my fav. They all look great on you. You sho do do got some nice legs mamma!



Awww, thanks Nani dear!!!


----------



## chelle0216

dbeth said:
			
		

> These are GORGESOUS on you!!! I love them & I love the style!
> 
> Hot---your legs are so long!! They look great on you!
> 
> These are super pretty, I'm not a fan of camel, but this color I could totally do---seems different from what I am use to! They look good on you too!
> 
> Very pretty, havn't seen these before!!
> 
> So cute, I LOVE these!!!



Thanks Dbeth! It's all about the Espadrilles..


----------



## dbeth

chelle0216 said:


> Love the black patent and red Banane on you! I almost got the watersnake Banane but returned it because I prefer the carnival python instead. These are surprisingly comfy as well considering the height.




Thanks chelle!  

 Yeah, I think the carnival python is better too.   I'm not sure why I didn't care for the watersnake banane---I think I like more of a contrast and it was to light/soft, kindof muted together.  I don't know how to explain it!


----------



## daughtybag

kittenslingerie said:


> These I'm on the fence about purchased from Saks New Orleans. So i tried them on with a couple of outfits, still thinking on them.



Hi there,

Lovely shoes! Congrats. Is this true to size? 
Thanks!


----------



## martinaa

All pairs are fabulous dbeth!! My favorites are the Pigalles! The colour is so great. Congrats!!!!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> And finally, I am part of the Piggie club!  I can't do 120 without a platform, so the platos are perfect for me. This color is so amazing IRL, it's super hard to capture the true color but I tried my best. I took tons of pics, and none of them turned out to be the actual color. I nabbed these on BG.com when they popped up, they had sold out so fast so I was excited to see my size.
> 
> Hot Pink Pigalle Plato 120mm


 Beth I love all of the shoes! These are my favorites though. I love the hot pink color. Awesome that you were able to snag them from BG. I always try and get my shoes there first or NAP and avoid the sales tax .


----------



## Jönathan

Congrats!!!


Every pair is gorgeous and they look absolutely stunning on you! 




dbeth said:


> Hi ladies! Posting more pics of my 3 new purchases. Nothing exotic or strass, but I need these colors in my wardrobe.
> 
> Red patent Banane---I have been searching for a red shoe for quite awhile. When I saw these in person, I KNEW I was going to buy them. I absolutely love them! My favorite out of my 3 purchases!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

daughtybag said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Lovely shoes! Congrats. Is this true to size?
> Thanks!



They are my true Euro size. Another words I just went with my tts designer size, did not half size up.


----------



## 9distelle

dbeth said:


> Hi ladies! Posting more pics of my 3 new purchases. Nothing exotic or strass, but I need these colors in my wardrobe.
> 
> Red patent Banane---I have been searching for a red shoe for quite awhile. When I saw these in person, I KNEW I was going to buy them. I absolutely love them! My favorite out of my 3 purchases!!





dbeth said:


> Black patent Banane, my only black pair of CL! I sold my black Madame Claudes.





dbeth said:


> And finally, I am part of the Piggie club!  I can't do 120 without a platform, so the platos are perfect for me. This color is so amazing IRL, it's super hard to capture the true color but I tried my best. I took tons of pics, and none of them turned out to be the actual color. I nabbed these on BG.com when they popped up, they had sold out so fast so I was excited to see my size.
> 
> Hot Pink Pigalle Plato 120mm


Love, love love all three pairs, they look awesome on you, nail polish on toes as well, it seems to perfect match red soles!! What is it?


----------



## LizzielovesCL

dbeth said:


> Hi ladies! Posting more pics of my 3 new purchases. Nothing exotic or strass, but I need these colors in my wardrobe.
> 
> Red patent Banane---I have been searching for a red shoe for quite awhile. When I saw these in person, I KNEW I was going to buy them. I absolutely love them! My favorite out of my 3 purchases!!



Love this red! Where did you purchase these from?


----------



## dbeth

martinaa said:


> All pairs are fabulous dbeth!! My favorites are the Pigalles! The colour is so great. Congrats!!!!



Thanks martinaa! 



megt10 said:


> Beth I love all of the shoes! These are my favorites though. I love the hot pink color. Awesome that you were able to snag them from BG. I always try and get my shoes there first or NAP and avoid the sales tax .



Thanks meg---the color is TDF! I wonder if they are the same color as your Yolandas?? These were the hardest pair of shoes to photograph----I took TONS of pics and nothing really turned out for the true color. The pics are WAY off compared in person.  And yes, gotta luv BG & Netaporter, no tax! 




			
				Jönathan;21711437 said:
			
		

> Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> Every pair is gorgeous and they look absolutely stunning on you!



Thank you Jonathon dear. You are so sweet! 




9distelle said:


> Love, love love all three pairs, they look awesome on you, nail polish on toes as well, it seems to perfect match red soles!! What is it?



Thanks! I love this color too. It's by Butter London and the color is Pillar Box Red. 





LizzielovesCL said:


> Love this red! Where did you purchase these from?



Thanks Lizzie! I thought they would be hard to photograph to get the true color, but they weren't. Pics are pretty true!  I got them at the SCP boutique in Newport, Ca. I think they said they were selling fast.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

dbeth said:


> Thanks martinaa!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks meg---the color is TDF! I wonder if they are the same color as your Yolandas?? These were the hardest pair of shoes to photograph----I took TONS of pics and nothing really turned out for the true color. The pics are WAY off compared in person.  And yes, gotta luv BG & Netaporter, no tax!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Jonathon dear. You are so sweet!
> Thank you, I will try to call soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I love this color too. It's by Butter London and the color is Pillar Box Red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lizzie! I thought they would be hard to photograph to get the true color, but they weren't. Pics are pretty true!  I got them at the SCP boutique in Newport, Ca. I think they said they were selling fast.



Thank you, I will try to call them.


----------



## CocoB

dbeth said:


> Black patent Banane, my only black pair of CL! I sold my black Madame Claudes.



Dbeth - gorgeous!!!! So you decided against the watersnake banane?


----------



## dbeth

CocoB said:


> Dbeth - gorgeous!!!! So you decided against the watersnake banane?



I did. I don't know, I just wasn't feeling it in person. I was just kindof like 'meh'. And if I am going to pay $1,200+  for shoes, I have to LOVE it! I think it's because I like more of a contrast, the two colors were more muted & lighter. I have a feeling that I would like the Whipsnake VP better (came out several years ago) which is also b&w but with more contrast, but the few I have seen on Ebay have darkened/yellow & I don't like that. Plus I am done buying VP's. My red & green lizards were the last ones I'll buy in that style-----just doesn't work for my feet very well, not comfortable for long periods of time.


----------



## beagly911

I welcome my new to me Red(Maroon) Patent Rolondos:


















So happy that I snagged these!!!  And a great price too!!!!


----------



## akillian24

The Rolandos are the shoes that brought me to CL.  Sadly, no amount of effort makes them wearable for me any longer than a half hour. 

Such a fantastic shoe and a breath taking color!  



beagly911 said:


> I welcome my new to me Red(Maroon) Patent Rolondos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy that I snagged these!!!  And a great price too!!!!


----------



## akillian24

Ok.. these are HAWT!! I'm currently obsessing on the perfect black CL.  This is now on my list.... but why did I think the Banana had a smaller toe-coverage portion?  I would have pegged these for Lady Peeps because of the thicker toe-cleavage coverage area?  



dbeth said:


> Black patent Banane, my only black pair of CL! I sold my black Madame Claudes.


----------



## dbeth

akillian24 said:


> Ok.. these are HAWT!! I'm currently obsessing on the perfect black CL.  This is now on my list.... but why did I think the Banana had a smaller toe-coverage portion?  I would have pegged these for Lady Peeps because of the thicker toe-cleavage coverage area?




Hi akillian!  These are the banane, not banana. The Banana has a thinner vamp than the Banane & shows more toe cleavage. It's one of the reasons I don't like the Banana. The Banane are basically a Lady Peep style but a 140mm heel instead of a 150mm. 

HTH!!!


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> I welcome my new to me Red(Maroon) Patent Rolondos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy that I snagged these!!!  And a great price too!!!!



 These are so gorgeous Beagly!!!  I love Rolandos, but they kill my toes. I always think I want to give them another chance, but never take the plunge to do so. 



akillian24 said:


> The Rolandos are the shoes that brought me to CL.  Sadly, no amount of effort makes them wearable for me any longer than a half hour.
> 
> Such a fantastic shoe and a breath taking color!



Same here!  My first pair of CL were the Rolando Boucle (slingbacks), which I could wear. But the regular Rolandos just totally kill my toes within minutes. So sad because they are such a great style!!!


----------



## beagly911

akillian24 said:


> The Rolandos are the shoes that brought me to CL. Sadly, no amount of effort makes them wearable for me any longer than a half hour.
> 
> Such a fantastic shoe and a breath taking color!


Thank you akillian, I'm up to 4 1/2 hours in my purple suede and I know there is a lot stetching room!!



dbeth said:


> These are so gorgeous Beagly!!! I love Rolandos, but they kill my toes. I always think I want to give them another chance, but never take the plunge to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here! My first pair of CL were the Rolando Boucle (slingbacks), which I could wear. But the regular Rolandos just totally kill my toes within minutes. So sad because they are such a great style!!!


 Thanks dbeth, they do have a narrow toe box but they seem to fit my feet really well.  I love the color of these too so I had to have them!


----------



## dc419

Love the rolandos in maroon! Congrats!!



beagly911 said:


> I welcome my new to me Red(Maroon) Patent Rolondos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy that I snagged these!!!  And a great price too!!!!


----------



## dc419

Got these in February for Valentine's day but didn't have a camera to post pics until now

Rolando in red patent




Christian Louboutin Rolando (Preview) by M. Sho, on Flickr


----------



## beagly911

dc419 said:


> Love the rolandos in maroon! Congrats!!


 Thank you dc, your Red rolandos are grogeous!


----------



## dbeth

dc419 said:


> Got these in February for Valentine's day but didn't have a camera to post pics until now
> 
> Rolando in red patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Rolando (Preview) by M. Sho, on Flickr



Gorgeous! I just got a red pair of patents myself!!


----------



## laynienicholes

fumi said:


> Aww you guys look like such a cute family!



Thanks so much! I am so glad that I ended up posting...I was a bit nervous for my first time . I adore my very prives and think they are a perfect starter shoe. I have since extended the family to include some decollettes!!


----------



## dc419

*beagly911* Thank you!!!


beagly911 said:


> Thank you dc, your Red rolandos are grogeous!





dbeth said:


> Gorgeous! I just got a red pair of patents myself!!


*dbeth* Thank you!!! I love your red banane!! They are gorgeous! You have made me add them to my list of CLs I want!


----------



## phiphi

super behind, so i apologize to those i missed!



dc419 said:


> Got these in February for Valentine's day but didn't have a camera to post pics until now
> 
> Rolando in red patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Rolando (Preview) by M. Sho, on Flickr



perfect classic CL! congratulations!



beagly911 said:


> I welcome my new to me Red(Maroon) Patent Rolondos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy that I snagged these!!!  And a great price too!!!!



congrats!!! loving the red shoes!



dbeth said:


> And finally, I am part of the Piggie club!  I can't do 120 without a platform, so the platos are perfect for me. This color is so amazing IRL, it's super hard to capture the true color but I tried my best. I took tons of pics, and none of them turned out to be the actual color. I nabbed these on BG.com when they popped up, they had sold out so fast so I was excited to see my size.
> 
> Hot Pink Pigalle Plato 120mm



love your haul, but my heart skipped a beat looking at these! they're gorgeous!



DariaD said:


> I got quite boring pair, compared to the fabulousness in this thread, but I hope to get TONS of wear from it
> My Camel Fifi-s 85



not boring at all!! they look amazing on you! i can run around for hours in 85s.



Nolia said:


> *Open Lips Snakeskin 120mm
> Netaporter Exclusive*



beautiful!



chelle0216 said:


> View attachment 1692917
> 
> 
> Espadrilles from eBay for $170



girl, your legs go on for days!! gorgeous!



kittenslingerie said:


> My new gold sandals from CL Madison NYC. Called the Tonguissima Specchio flats. They are awesome, no regrets!





kittenslingerie said:


> These I'm on the fence about purchased from Saks New Orleans. So i tried them on with a couple of outfits, still thinking on them.



love them both!!! you wear them beautifully!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

dc419 said:


> Got these in February for Valentine's day but didn't have a camera to post pics until now
> 
> Rolando in red patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Rolando (Preview) by M. Sho, on Flickr




Those are beautiful!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

beagly911 said:


> I welcome my new to me Red(Maroon) Patent Rolondos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy that I snagged these!!!  And a great price too!!!!



beagly!!!  they look so sexy on you


----------



## beagly911

LamborghiniGirl said:


> beagly!!!  they look so sexy on you


 Thank you so much LamborghiniGirl, I feel sexy when I wear them!


----------



## Faraasha

Hey All!  

Already did a reveal, but here are my dream shoes...


----------



## pepsimax

My only CL pair:


----------



## fumi

pepsimax said:


> My only CL pair:



Congrats! The back of the shoe is so pretty. 
Also, is that Louis Vuitton chocolate in your avatar?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Faraasha said:


> Hey All!
> 
> Already did a reveal, but here are my dream shoes...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1704185
> 
> 
> View attachment 1704183
> 
> 
> View attachment 1704184



Congrats Faraasha!!! Of all the strassed Mixes, yours are the BEST!!! My absolute favorite of them all! Congrats again


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> I welcome my new to me Red(Maroon) Patent Rolondos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy that I snagged these!!! And a great price too!!!!


 

These look amazing on you *beagly*!!!
I just love the toe cleavge of the Rolandos!!!


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> And finally, I am part of the Piggie club!  I can't do 120 without a platform, so the platos are perfect for me. This color is so amazing IRL, it's super hard to capture the true color but I tried my best. I took tons of pics, and none of them turned out to be the actual color. I nabbed these on BG.com when they popped up, they had sold out so fast so I was excited to see my size.
> 
> Hot Pink Pigalle Plato 120mm


 
These look gorgeous on you *dbeth*!!!
Love the color!!!


----------



## mishybelle

Hi ladies, I'm not on this thread very much (or many others) since I'm on a self imposed ban, but I thought I'd post this.

I recently acquired a HG of mine and wanted to let everyone out there to never stop looking or believing. The shoe of your dreams will pop up one day if it's really meant to be. It took me two years and borderline OCD checking of Bonanza and eBay before I found these beauties. They also couldn't have come at a better time since DBF and I broke up after 5 years 

May I present to you, one of my oldest HG shoes, the lavender suede Greissimo mule. I believe this colorway was a limited release and only available at ShoeIn and maybe a boutique or two. They size like the Greissimo (half size down from tts) and the color is a true pastel, light purple (the pic makes them look a bit darker han they are).


----------



## Faraasha

mishybelle said:
			
		

> Hi ladies, I'm not on this thread very much (or many others) since I'm on a self imposed ban, but I thought I'd post this.
> 
> I recently acquired a HG of mine and wanted to let everyone out there to never stop looking or believing. The shoe of your dreams will pop up one day if it's really meant to be. It took me two years and borderline OCD checking of Bonanza and eBay before I found these beauties. They also couldn't have come at a better time since DBF and I broke up after 5 years
> 
> May I present to you, one of my oldest HG shoes, the lavender suede Greissimo mule. I believe this colorway was a limited release and only available at ShoeIn and maybe a boutique or two. They size like the Greissimo (half size down from tts) and the color is a true pastel, light purple (the pic makes them look a bit darker han they are).



Oh wow! They look so beautiful!! I'm sorry about you and your boyfriend  ... Congratulations on finding your HG!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> These look amazing on you *beagly*!!!
> I just love the toe cleavge of the Rolandos!!!


 Thank you so much stilly, I love, love, love the toe cleavage but the toe box stretching takes some time but its soooo worth it!!


----------



## fumi

mishybelle said:


> Hi ladies, I'm not on this thread very much (or many others) since I'm on a self imposed ban, but I thought I'd post this.
> 
> I recently acquired a HG of mine and wanted to let everyone out there to never stop looking or believing. The shoe of your dreams will pop up one day if it's really meant to be. It took me two years and borderline OCD checking of Bonanza and eBay before I found these beauties. They also couldn't have come at a better time since DBF and I broke up after 5 years
> 
> May I present to you, one of my oldest HG shoes, the lavender suede Greissimo mule. I believe this colorway was a limited release and only available at ShoeIn and maybe a boutique or two. They size like the Greissimo (half size down from tts) and the color is a true pastel, light purple (the pic makes them look a bit darker han they are).




Congrats mishybelle! The style of these shoes is so cute and flirty.  Plus, the color is so pretty! Thanks for the inspiration. And I hope that you will make it through the post-breakup period alright


----------



## Faraasha

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Congrats Faraasha!!! Of all the strassed Mixes, yours are the BEST!!! My absolute favorite of them all! Congrats again



Thanks hun!


----------



## evanescent

Faraasha said:


> Hey All!
> 
> Already did a reveal, but here are my dream shoes...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1704185
> 
> 
> View attachment 1704183
> 
> 
> View attachment 1704184



OMG they are spectacular!!! And they look amazing on you! Congrats!



pepsimax said:


> My only CL pair:



They're gorgeous! Welcome to the addiction 



mishybelle said:


> Hi ladies, I'm not on this thread very much (or many others) since I'm on a self imposed ban, but I thought I'd post this.
> 
> I recently acquired a HG of mine and wanted to let everyone out there to never stop looking or believing. The shoe of your dreams will pop up one day if it's really meant to be. It took me two years and borderline OCD checking of Bonanza and eBay before I found these beauties. They also couldn't have come at a better time since DBF and I broke up after 5 years
> 
> May I present to you, one of my oldest HG shoes, the lavender suede Greissimo mule. I believe this colorway was a limited release and only available at ShoeIn and maybe a boutique or two. They size like the Greissimo (half size down from tts) and the color is a true pastel, light purple (the pic makes them look a bit darker han they are).



Aw sorry to hear that but glad you found your HG shoes! They are beautiful and I'm actually also on the lookout for them!


----------



## megt10

Faraasha said:


> Hey All!
> 
> Already did a reveal, but here are my dream shoes...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1704185
> 
> 
> View attachment 1704183
> 
> 
> View attachment 1704184


 OMG these are gorgeous. I must hunt them down .


----------



## Faraasha

evanescent said:


> OMG they are spectacular!!! And they look amazing on you! Congrats!





megt10 said:


> OMG these are gorgeous. I must hunt them down .



Thank you both!! ... I hope to see your reveal soon *megt10*!


----------



## heiress-ox

mishybelle said:


> Hi ladies, I'm not on this thread very much (or many others) since I'm on a self imposed ban, but I thought I'd post this.
> 
> I recently acquired a HG of mine and wanted to let everyone out there to never stop looking or believing. The shoe of your dreams will pop up one day if it's really meant to be. It took me two years and borderline OCD checking of Bonanza and eBay before I found these beauties. They also couldn't have come at a better time since DBF and I broke up after 5 years
> 
> May I present to you, one of my oldest HG shoes, the lavender suede Greissimo mule. I believe this colorway was a limited release and only available at ShoeIn and maybe a boutique or two. They size like the Greissimo (half size down from tts) and the color is a true pastel, light purple (the pic makes them look a bit darker han they are).



Gorgeous - congrats on finding your HG and sorry to hear about you and DBF, these definitely came at a good time!


----------



## l.a_girl19

dc419 said:


> Got these in February for Valentine's day but didn't have a camera to post pics until now
> 
> Rolando in red patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Rolando (Preview) by M. Sho, on Flickr



Love this shade of red! They are gorgeous! Congrats



Faraasha said:


> Hey All!
> 
> Already did a reveal, but here are my dream shoes...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1704185
> 
> 
> View attachment 1704183
> 
> 
> View attachment 1704184



Beautiful *Faraasha*! They look amazing on you



pepsimax said:


> My only CL pair:



Wow! What a stunning first pair! Congrats!!!



mishybelle said:


> Hi ladies, I'm not on this thread very much (or many others) since I'm on a self imposed ban, but I thought I'd post this.
> 
> I recently acquired a HG of mine and wanted to let everyone out there to never stop looking or believing. The shoe of your dreams will pop up one day if it's really meant to be. It took me two years and borderline OCD checking of Bonanza and eBay before I found these beauties. They also couldn't have come at a better time since DBF and I broke up after 5 years
> 
> May I present to you, one of my oldest HG shoes, the lavender suede Greissimo mule. I believe this colorway was a limited release and only available at ShoeIn and maybe a boutique or two. They size like the Greissimo (half size down from tts) and the color is a true pastel, light purple (the pic makes them look a bit darker han they are).



This is yet another example of an oldie but goodie They are amazing! I bet the quality is perfect as well Oh how I miss the good ol' days when Louboutin shoes were of excellent quality


----------



## dbeth

mishybelle said:


> Hi ladies, I'm not on this thread very much (or many others) since I'm on a self imposed ban, but I thought I'd post this.
> 
> I recently acquired a HG of mine and wanted to let everyone out there to never stop looking or believing. The shoe of your dreams will pop up one day if it's really meant to be. It took me two years and borderline OCD checking of Bonanza and eBay before I found these beauties. They also couldn't have come at a better time since DBF and I broke up after 5 years
> 
> May I present to you, one of my oldest HG shoes, the lavender suede Greissimo mule. I believe this colorway was a limited release and only available at ShoeIn and maybe a boutique or two. They size like the Greissimo (half size down from tts) and the color is a true pastel, light purple (the pic makes them look a bit darker han they are).



These are soooo gorgeous! I LOVE the color!!! Congrats!!


----------



## 9distelle

mishybelle said:


> Hi ladies, I'm not on this thread very much (or many others) since I'm on a self imposed ban, but I thought I'd post this.
> 
> I recently acquired a HG of mine and wanted to let everyone out there to never stop looking or believing. The shoe of your dreams will pop up one day if it's really meant to be. It took me two years and borderline OCD checking of Bonanza and eBay before I found these beauties. They also couldn't have come at a better time since DBF and I broke up after 5 years
> 
> May I present to you, one of my oldest HG shoes, the lavender suede Greissimo mule. I believe this colorway was a limited release and only available at ShoeIn and maybe a boutique or two. They size like the Greissimo (half size down from tts) and the color is a true pastel, light purple (the pic makes them look a bit darker han they are).


They are very beautiful, congrats!!


----------



## mishybelle

Faraasha said:


> Oh wow! They look so beautiful!! I'm sorry about you and your boyfriend  ... Congratulations on finding your HG!



Thank you, *Faraasha*. Congrats on finding yours too! The Yolanda potpourri are tdf!





evanescent said:


> OMG they are spectacular!!! And they look amazing on you! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> They're gorgeous! Welcome to the addiction
> 
> 
> 
> Aw sorry to hear that but glad you found your HG shoes! They are beautiful and I'm actually also on the lookout for them!



I hope you can find them too *evanescent*!! I'll keep an eye out for you too! What size?



heiress-ox said:


> Gorgeous - congrats on finding your HG and sorry to hear about you and DBF, these definitely came at a good time!





fumi said:


> Congrats mishybelle! The style of these shoes is so cute and flirty.   Plus, the color is so pretty! Thanks for the inspiration. And I hope  that you will make it through the post-breakup period alright



Thank you *fumi* and *heiress*. I'm hanging in there... shoes are helping 



l.a_girl19 said:


> Love this shade of red! They are gorgeous! Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful *Faraasha*! They look amazing on you
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! What a stunning first pair! Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of an oldie but goodie They are amazing! I bet the quality is perfect as well Oh how I miss the good ol' days when Louboutin shoes were of excellent quality



I've gotta say, they are pretty darn awesome. I think these came out maybe a year before my Jenny watersnake and the overall quality is much better. Thank you *l.a.girl19*



dbeth said:


> These are soooo gorgeous! I LOVE the color!!! Congrats!!





9distelle said:


> They are very beautiful, congrats!!



Thank you *dbeth* and *9distelle*. Purple is my fave color and I've been dying to find a pair of purple Loubis. I'm glad I was able to find the ones I really wanted.


----------



## beagly911

mishybelle said:


> Hi ladies, I'm not on this thread very much (or many others) since I'm on a self imposed ban, but I thought I'd post this.
> 
> I recently acquired a HG of mine and wanted to let everyone out there to never stop looking or believing. The shoe of your dreams will pop up one day if it's really meant to be. It took me two years and borderline OCD checking of Bonanza and eBay before I found these beauties. They also couldn't have come at a better time since DBF and I broke up after 5 years
> 
> May I present to you, one of my oldest HG shoes, the lavender suede Greissimo mule. I believe this colorway was a limited release and only available at ShoeIn and maybe a boutique or two. They size like the Greissimo (half size down from tts) and the color is a true pastel, light purple (the pic makes them look a bit darker han they are).


 Absolutely gorgeous!!  I  the color, but I'm a sucker for purple!!!  I'm glad that they came to you at a time when you needed them!!!  Congrats!


----------



## pinoko24

Altadama 140mm Black patent leather


----------



## fumi

pinoko24 said:


> Altadama 140mm Black patent leather



Super cute! I love ADs


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

fumi said:


> Super cute! I love ADs



love your altadama!

Cute doggie, btw


----------



## megt10

pinoko24 said:


> Altadama 140mm Black patent leather


 So pretty and they look great on you. I love the pics with your dog looking on.


----------



## beagly911

pinoko24 said:


> Altadama 140mm Black patent leather


 Congrats, they are gorgeous!  You puppy is adorable Looking at your new lovlies!


----------



## 9distelle

pinoko24 said:


> Altadama 140mm Black patent leather


They look stunning on you and your puppy is adorable too!!


----------



## heiress-ox

pinoko24 said:


> Altadama 140mm Black patent leather



Love them on you!


----------



## cts900

Congratulations on all the new buys ladies!


----------



## briska1989

Zophie You are very cute and I love how light your shoes, I love that


----------



## briska1989

beagly911 said:


> I welcome my new to me Red(Maroon) Patent Rolondos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy that I snagged these!!!  And a great price too!!!!


woooo, is very beautiful her toe cleavage


----------



## briska1989

dbeth said:


> Black patent Banane, my only black pair of CL! I sold my black Madame Claudes.


mmmm, beautiful legs Hot toe cleavage


----------



## briska1989

sophe said:


> I know is been awhile i didn't post anything here, but lately I finally got my first pair of Strass to match my mini purse
> 
> YAY~! they are exactly the same!
> Sexy 100-TTS


I repeat again, you have perfect feet, your shoes look so good


----------



## mlemee

pepsimax said:


> My only CL pair:



And a gorgeous pair at that!


----------



## springbaby

Recent purchase from Lane Crawford in HK. Camel Patent 120 Biancas.


----------



## fumi

closetoreal said:


> Recent purchase from Lane Crawford in HK. Camel Patent 120 Biancas.



Great color!


----------



## KarenBorter

Brand New Style ... posted more pics in my "well hello again thread" ... 

Had the Bianca Botta but it didn't work for me so exchanged them for this: 

Rock and Gold 120mm Veau Valours Bootie (Note: heels on this do not have the red he's doing this to a few styles now)


----------



## Rainbow127

I just bought these for the summer.  Waiting patiently for them to arrive.  I think they'll be perfect for maxi dresses and such.


----------



## deej87

pinoko24 said:


> Altadama 140mm Black patent leather



pinoko those shoes look hot on you


----------



## deej87

dbeth said:


> Black patent Banane, my only black pair of CL! I sold my black Madame Claudes.



love it 
black is sooo hot!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Rainbow127 said:


> I just bought these for the summer.  Waiting patiently for them to arrive.  I think they'll be perfect for maxi dresses and such.



Congrats!

I think I need ones too


----------



## Rainbow127

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I think I need ones too



Hehe, thanks.  You totally need them!


----------



## beagly911

Rainbow127 said:


> I just bought these for the summer. Waiting patiently for them to arrive. I think they'll be perfect for maxi dresses and such.


 Oh so cute!!  You can pair them with everything from shorts to a maxi!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Rainbow127

beagly911 said:


> Oh so cute!!  You can pair them with everything from shorts to a maxi!!  Congrats!!



Thank you!


----------



## dbeth

pinoko24 said:


> Altadama 140mm Black patent leather



I LOVE these!!! And they look so hot on you!! 



briska1989 said:


> mmmm, beautiful legs Hot toe cleavage



Thank you briska! 



KarenBorter said:


> Brand New Style ... posted more pics in my "well hello again thread" ...
> 
> Had the Bianca Botta but it didn't work for me so exchanged them for this:
> 
> Rock and Gold 120mm Veau Valours Bootie (Note: heels on this do not have the red he's doing this to a few styles now)



Congrats! I love dark suede boots!!!




deej87 said:


> love it
> black is sooo hot!!




Thanks Dee!


----------



## Dolly2012

Not my latest purchase but still unworn 


















I've bought a few pairs since which I will upload pics of soon.


----------



## fumi

Dolly2012 said:


> Not my latest purchase but still unworn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've bought a few pairs since which I will upload pics of soon.



It's so pretty and glittery! Can't wait to see the rest


----------



## Dolly2012

None of the others are quite so glamorous but they all serve a purpose in my wardrobe


----------



## dbeth

Dolly2012 said:


> Not my latest purchase but still unworn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've bought a few pairs since which I will upload pics of soon.



Glitter!!


----------



## heiress-ox

Dolly2012 said:


> Not my latest purchase but still unworn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've bought a few pairs since which I will upload pics of soon.



gorgeous, i'm like a magpie, i LOVE glitter!


----------



## beagly911

Dolly2012 said:


> Not my latest purchase but still unworn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've bought a few pairs since which I will upload pics of soon.


 WOW!!  Can't wait to see what else you got!


----------



## daughtybag

Hi ladies,

Here are my first 2 pairs kf CL Joli Dune in red suede and pony 




hair.
I have to wear stockings as the toe box is quite tight and to prevent heel slipping in and out.
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## label24

Im sooo in love about this model!! congrats!!


----------



## mizcolon73

Got these a few days ago, brand spanking new, and I love them!!!


----------



## fumi

These just came in today. I love shoes with pin heels. 

Black Lipsinka 120mm


----------



## Clooky001

fumi said:
			
		

> These just came in today. I love shoes with pin heels.
> 
> Black Lipsinka 120mm



Congrats I love them - think I may need these in my life


----------



## bprimuslevy

I love them. They look fabulous on you.



mizcolon73 said:


> Got these a few days ago, brand spanking new, and I love them!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

mizcolon73 said:


> Got these a few days ago, brand spanking new, and I love them!!!



Perfect for the summer, congrats 



fumi said:


> These just came in today. I love shoes with pin heels.
> 
> Black Lipsinka 120mm



Love all you new shoes Fumi!! You and Stilly should be best friends now haha! 



KarenBorter said:


> Brand New Style ... posted more pics in my "well hello again thread" ...
> 
> Had the Bianca Botta but it didn't work for me so exchanged them for this:
> 
> Rock and Gold 120mm Veau Valours Bootie (Note: heels on this do not have the red he's doing this to a few styles now)



Awww how come the Bianca Botta didn't work out? You had them in taupe right?
Well these booties look very practical, congrats 



Rainbow127 said:


> I just bought these for the summer.  Waiting patiently for them to arrive.  I think they'll be perfect for maxi dresses and such.



Love them for the summer!!! Congrats 



Dolly2012 said:


> Not my latest purchase but still unworn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've bought a few pairs since which I will upload pics of soon.



Love anything in nude glitter!! Congrats


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

pinoko24 said:


> Altadama 140mm Black patent leather



Great comfy pair! Congrats 



pepsimax said:


> My only CL pair:



Gorgeous! I love the heel, so original!


----------



## xxkim

label24 said:


> my last pair of pigalle....finally a got on this color!!!! one more to my collection


i'm not usually a fan of the leopard print idea...but these are simply STUNNING!!! wish they were in my shoe closet


----------



## beagly911

daughtybag said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Here are my first 2 pairs kf CL Joli Dune in red suede and pony
> 
> View attachment 1712775
> 
> 
> hair.
> I have to wear stockings as the toe box is quite tight and to prevent heel slipping in and out.
> Thanks for letting me share!


Both are beautiful!!



mizcolon73 said:


> Got these a few days ago, brand spanking new, and I love them!!!


Oh I love these, I should have gotten them, I'll have to keep watching for them!!



fumi said:


> These just came in today. I love shoes with pin heels.
> 
> Black Lipsinka 120mm


Wow, gorgeous fumi!!!  Wish I could do a 120 without a platform!:greengrin:


----------



## dbeth

daughtybag said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Here are my first 2 pairs kf CL Joli Dune in red suede and pony
> 
> View attachment 1712775
> 
> 
> hair.
> I have to wear stockings as the toe box is quite tight and to prevent heel slipping in and out.
> Thanks for letting me share!



Congrats!! I love the red suede and the leopard print is stunning!!!




mizcolon73 said:


> Got these a few days ago, brand spanking new, and I love them!!!



These are sooo cute! And you look great in them. Perfect for summer!



fumi said:


> These just came in today. I love shoes with pin heels.
> 
> Black Lipsinka 120mm



Ooo lala Fumi!   Mod pics!


----------



## daughtybag

label24 said:


> Im sooo in love about this model!! congrats!!


Thanks!


----------



## daughtybag

beagly911 said:


> Both are beautiful!!
> 
> 
> Oh I love these, I should have gotten them, I'll have to keep watching for them!!
> 
> 
> Wow, gorgeous fumi!!!  Wish I could do a 120 without a platform!:greengrin:



Thanks beagly911!


----------



## daughtybag

dbeth said:


> Congrats!! I love the red suede and the leopard print is stunning!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are sooo cute! And you look great in them. Perfect for summer!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo lala Fumi!   Mod pics!



Thanks dbeth!


----------



## mizcolon73

WOW!!! Thank you everyone!!! I met a lovely ebayer, that I transformed to a tpf'r and she really gave me a great deal on these and they are brand new!!! 

Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## fumi

Clooky001 said:


> Congrats I love them - think I may need these in my life



Thank you Clooky!  You should definitely check these out. They are so hot-looking.




CEC.LV4eva said:


> Love all you new shoes Fumi!! You and Stilly should be best friends now haha!



Haha thank you CECLV  I am in no way as skilled in pigalles as Stilly 




beagly911 said:


> Both are beautiful!!
> 
> Wow, gorgeous fumi!!!  Wish I could do a 120 without a platform!:greengrin:



Thank you beagly! I definitely won't be walking much in these. They're mostly just "sit and look pretty" shoes 




dbeth said:


> Ooo lala Fumi!   Mod pics!



Thank you dbeth  Unfortunately I can't do mod pics. I took these in my regular pigalle size, and they are too small. I couldn't even get my foot in. So I'm going to exchange them soon!


----------



## 05_sincere

One of my newest additions Pigalle Glitter York 120


----------



## Chins4

First new additions for quite a while! Roccia Python Lucido HPs, newly arrived from Ebay


----------



## sophe

briska1989 said:


> I repeat again, you have perfect feet, your shoes look so good



Thanks dear 
The shoes is really gorgeous, they are truely SEXY


----------



## sophe

05_sincere said:


> One of my newest additions Pigalle Glitter York 120
> 
> 
> View attachment 1714549



OMG! They are gorgeous!! Congrats
Mod shot~ plz~~


----------



## sophe

Chins4 said:
			
		

> First new additions for quite a while! Roccia Python Lucido HPs, newly arrived from Ebay



They are so  HOT on you!! Big Congrats!


----------



## 9distelle

Chins4 said:


> First new additions for quite a while! Roccia Python Lucido HPs, newly arrived from Ebay


OMG they look stunning on you, congrats!!


----------



## amd_tan

Chins4 said:


> First new additions for quite a while! Roccia Python Lucido HPs, newly arrived from Ebay



LOVE!!! Stunning pair of python shoes!


----------



## dbeth

05_sincere said:


> One of my newest additions Pigalle Glitter York 120
> 
> 
> View attachment 1714549



I love these, the glitter York is so pretty!! 



Chins4 said:


> First new additions for quite a while! Roccia Python Lucido HPs, newly arrived from Ebay



These look gorgeous on you!!! Cograts on such a lovely pair!!


----------



## Koala974

Hello Loubi-girls,
This is my last acquisition from ebay :


i45.servimg.com/u/f45/15/65/32/61/loubi_25.jpg

i45.servimg.com/u/f45/15/65/32/61/loubi_26.jpg


----------



## glamourbag

Great purchases everyone! I already posted this over in the Hermes thread but I thought I would post here (I dont very often) as it includes a shot of my latest silver Very Mix which I waitlisted for from Ireland. Well, they arrived and I am in love....
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## dbeth

These are my new babies and they truely are amazing IRL. I took many pics, with the flash on & off. Anyone considering these, you must see them in person!!!! AMAZING!!   I did find them easier to walk in than the spiked Pigalles, but not sure why since they are the same style & heel height. Also, I know a few people were wondering about the lace. I find them to be somewhat comfortable, unlike the spiked ones that dug in at the side of my foot.

Pigalle Pick & Co 120 in nude/rose gold


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:


> These are my new babies and they truely are amazing IRL. I took many pics, with the flash on & off. Anyone considering these, you must see them in person!!!! AMAZING!!   I did find them easier to walk in than the spiked Pigalles, but not sure why since they are the same style & heel height. Also, I know a few people were wondering about the lace. I find them to be somewhat comfortable, unlike the spiked ones that dug in at the side of my foot.
> 
> Pigalle Pick & Co 120 in nude/rose gold


I'm sooo in love... I dont' know what to do with myself... love love love love


----------



## fumi

05_sincere said:


> One of my newest additions Pigalle Glitter York 120
> 
> 
> View attachment 1714549



I love Glitter York, these look amazing!


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> These are my new babies and they truely are amazing IRL. I took many pics, with the flash on & off. Anyone considering these, you must see them in person!!!! AMAZING!!   I did find them easier to walk in than the spiked Pigalles, but not sure why since they are the same style & heel height. Also, I know a few people were wondering about the lace. I find them to be somewhat comfortable, unlike the spiked ones that dug in at the side of my foot.
> 
> Pigalle Pick & Co 120 in nude/rose gold



Oh my god you got these!!  We're shoe twins again! 
Aren't they just the prettiest and sweetest things ever?!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE your new purchase! The pot pourri tips are my favorite part of the shoe, followed by the lace. Congrats!


----------



## pixiesparkle

dbeth said:
			
		

> These are my new babies and they truely are amazing IRL. I took many pics, with the flash on & off. Anyone considering these, you must see them in person!!!! AMAZING!!   I did find them easier to walk in than the spiked Pigalles, but not sure why since they are the same style & heel height. Also, I know a few people were wondering about the lace. I find them to be somewhat comfortable, unlike the spiked ones that dug in at the side of my foot.
> 
> Pigalle Pick & Co 120 in nude/rose gold



Congrats they are gorgeouss!! I can't wait to receive mine


----------



## bucolina

My Maudissima 100mm Glitter Pumps  

What do you think guys?


xoxo Bucolina


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

I love them.



bucolina said:


> my maudissima 100mm glitter pumps
> 
> What do you think guys?
> 
> 
> Xoxo bucolina


----------



## fumi

bucolina said:


> My Maudissima 100mm Glitter Pumps
> 
> What do you think guys?
> 
> 
> xoxo Bucolina



They are cute! I love how much they sparkle


----------



## bucolina

fumi said:


> They are cute! I love how much they sparkle



Thanks alot! I think they are really special, because of the cut, right? really unique

and they sparkle soo so much, the're so glittery, and i love that


----------



## bucolina

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> I love them.


thanks! me too, absolutly adore them, what do you think about this special cut?
i can not describe how much i love them


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> I'm sooo in love... I dont' know what to do with myself... love love love love



Thanks girly! 



fumi said:


> Oh my god you got these!!  We're shoe twins again!
> Aren't they just the prettiest and sweetest things ever?!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE your new purchase! The pot pourri tips are my favorite part of the shoe, followed by the lace. Congrats!



Yes!!!!!! After I saw your gorgeous pics, I had to see them in person. I seriously thought that I would end up sending them back because of no platform like the plato. But I was pleasantly surprised that they weren't to bad to walk in & they were more comfortable than the spiked piggies that I did send back this past January.  And yes, the tips are my favorite too.   What's not to love about this shoe?!  Strass, spikes and lace. Perfection!!!!!!!! And amazingly gorgeous---the way the light hits the crystals.



pixiesparkle said:


> Congrats they are gorgeouss!! I can't wait to receive mine



Oh yaaaay!   So they did end up having your size after the mix up of the Just Picks?? You didn't have to pay for customs again, did you??


----------



## Jönathan

dbeth said:


> These are my new babies and they truely are amazing IRL. I took many pics, with the flash on & off. Anyone considering these, you must see them in person!!!! AMAZING!!   I did find them easier to walk in than the spiked Pigalles, but not sure why since they are the same style & heel height. Also, I know a few people were wondering about the lace. I find them to be somewhat comfortable, unlike the spiked ones that dug in at the side of my foot.
> 
> Pigalle Pick & Co 120 in nude/rose gold



Congrats! 


They're gorgeous! and they look absolutely stunning on you! 

We must see those in the outfit thread ASAP!


----------



## heiress-ox

bucolina said:


> My Maudissima 100mm Glitter Pumps
> 
> What do you think guys?
> 
> 
> xoxo Bucolina


I love them - but then again I'm a sucker for anything sparkly!! 



glamourbag said:


> Great purchases everyone! I already posted this over in the Hermes thread but I thought I would post here (I dont very often) as it includes a shot of my latest silver Very Mix which I waitlisted for from Ireland. Well, they arrived and I am in love....
> Thanks for letting me share


Stunning, the silver very mix are amazing, I love the way they catch the light. Congrats on your new *H* too!



dbeth said:


> These are my new babies and they truely are amazing IRL. I took many pics, with the flash on & off. Anyone considering these, you must see them in person!!!! AMAZING!!   I did find them easier to walk in than the spiked Pigalles, but not sure why since they are the same style & heel height. Also, I know a few people were wondering about the lace. I find them to be somewhat comfortable, unlike the spiked ones that dug in at the side of my foot.
> 
> Pigalle Pick & Co 120 in nude/rose gold



Dbeth, you've been on a roll lately, but wow i'm just so in love with these  I love anything rose gold & sparkly and they look absolutely fantastic on you!


----------



## dbeth

Jönathan;21835470 said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> 
> 
> They're gorgeous! and they look absolutely stunning on you!
> 
> We must see those in the outfit thread ASAP!



Lol Jonathon! Thanks doll! Maybe for my birthday outing in a few weeks.  Already wondering what I am going to wear!




heiress-ox said:


> I love them - but then again I'm a sucker for anything sparkly!!
> 
> 
> Stunning, the silver very mix are amazing, I love the way they catch the light. Congrats on your new *H* too!
> 
> 
> 
> Dbeth, you've been on a roll lately, but wow i'm just so in love with these  I love anything rose gold & sparkly and they look absolutely fantastic on you!



Thanks Heiress!! 

Yeah, I have been a bad bad girly lately.  But I have also sold a lot of CL shoes this past month. Not only on Ebay, but a friend of mine is also the same size as me, so she has bought a few pairs from me.  It was hard to give up some of my pairs, but now I am happy because I have new styles that I LOVE even more (Banane & Pigalle Plato) & that I have worn within a week or two of getting them. Some of my styles I sold had been sitting in my closet for over a year & never worn!


----------



## dbeth

glamourbag said:


> Great purchases everyone! I already posted this over in the Hermes thread but I thought I would post here (I dont very often) as it includes a shot of my latest silver Very Mix which I waitlisted for from Ireland. Well, they arrived and I am in love....
> Thanks for letting me share



Not only are your shoes unbelievably gorgeous, but your Hermes bag is TDF!! Wow, that color.   I love anything pink!


----------



## dbeth

bucolina said:


> My Maudissima 100mm Glitter Pumps
> 
> What do you think guys?
> 
> 
> xoxo Bucolina




I love anything glitter!! Congrats!


----------



## Louboufan

05_sincere said:


> One of my newest additions Pigalle Glitter York 120
> 
> 
> View attachment 1714549


Very pretty!


----------



## Louboufan

glamourbag said:


> Great purchases everyone! I already posted this over in the Hermes thread but I thought I would post here (I dont very often) as it includes a shot of my latest silver Very Mix which I waitlisted for from Ireland. Well, they arrived and I am in love....
> Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Louboufan

dbeth said:


> These are my new babies and they truely are amazing IRL. I took many pics, with the flash on & off. Anyone considering these, you must see them in person!!!! AMAZING!!   I did find them easier to walk in than the spiked Pigalles, but not sure why since they are the same style & heel height. Also, I know a few people were wondering about the lace. I find them to be somewhat comfortable, unlike the spiked ones that dug in at the side of my foot.
> 
> Pigalle Pick & Co 120 in nude/rose gold


----------



## soleilbrun

Chins4 said:


> First new additions for quite a while! Roccia Python Lucido HPs, newly arrived from Ebay


 Congratulations, they look great on you! I need these in my life.


----------



## heiress-ox

dbeth said:


> Thanks Heiress!!
> 
> Yeah, I have been a bad bad girly lately.  But I have also sold a lot of CL shoes this past month. Not only on Ebay, but a friend of mine is also the same size as me, so she has bought a few pairs from me.  It was hard to give up some of my pairs, but now I am happy because I have new styles that I LOVE even more (Banane & Pigalle Plato) & that I have worn within a week or two of getting them. Some of my styles I sold had been sitting in my closet for over a year & never worn!



That's great - i am kind of toying with selling a pair so that I can get both the PP and a decollete which I'll get more wear out of.  The only problem is that they were my first CLs so I almost feel bad to sell them, but I've only worn them 3 times.


----------



## chanel*liz

bucolina said:


> My Maudissima 100mm Glitter Pumps
> 
> What do you think guys?
> 
> 
> xoxo Bucolina



Love them!


----------



## beagly911

05_sincere said:


> One of my newest additions Pigalle Glitter York 120
> 
> 
> View attachment 1714549


 Gorgeous!!!   Glitter!!


----------



## beagly911

Chins4 said:


> First new additions for quite a while! Roccia Python Lucido HPs, newly arrived from Ebay


 Love, love, love these!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## beagly911

glamourbag said:


> Great purchases everyone! I already posted this over in the Hermes thread but I thought I would post here (I dont very often) as it includes a shot of my latest silver Very Mix which I waitlisted for from Ireland. Well, they arrived and I am in love....
> Thanks for letting me share


 WOW, the Very Mix are terrific but the Hermes...TDF!!!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> These are my new babies and they truely are amazing IRL. I took many pics, with the flash on & off. Anyone considering these, you must see them in person!!!! AMAZING!!  I did find them easier to walk in than the spiked Pigalles, but not sure why since they are the same style & heel height. Also, I know a few people were wondering about the lace. I find them to be somewhat comfortable, unlike the spiked ones that dug in at the side of my foot.
> 
> Pigalle Pick & Co 120 in nude/rose gold


 OMG, dbeth they are unbelieveable!!  Congrats!!


----------



## beagly911

bucolina said:


> My Maudissima 100mm Glitter Pumps
> 
> What do you think guys?
> 
> 
> xoxo Bucolina


They are incredible!!!  I sooooo want a Maudissima, the toe cleavage is so sexy!!!!  They look great on you!!!


----------



## dbeth

heiress-ox said:


> That's great - i am kind of toying with selling a pair so that I can get both the PP and a decollete which I'll get more wear out of.  The only problem is that they were my first CLs so I almost feel bad to sell them, but I've only worn them 3 times.



I totally understand about the sentimental value of your 1st pair. I went through that with a pair of my rolando boule that I had worn only 2-3 times. But I am glad i finally sold them.


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> OMG, dbeth they are unbelieveable!!  Congrats!!




Thanks Beagly!!  They really are!!


----------



## heiress-ox

dbeth said:
			
		

> I totally understand about the sentimental value of your 1st pair. I went through that with a pair of my rolando boule that I had worn only 2-3 times. But I am glad i finally sold them.



Too funny - the rolando boucles are the exact ones I want to sell  I think I should go ahead and do it in favor of other things id wear more!


----------



## amag520

jamidee said:
			
		

> I'm sooo in love... I dont' know what to do with myself... love love love love



Wow. Just wow. These are amazing.  Beautiful purchase!


----------



## pixiesparkle

dbeth said:
			
		

> Thanks girly!
> 
> Yes!!!!!! After I saw your gorgeous pics, I had to see them in person. I seriously thought that I would end up sending them back because of no platform like the plato. But I was pleasantly surprised that they weren't to bad to walk in & they were more comfortable than the spiked piggies that I did send back this past January.  And yes, the tips are my favorite too.   What's not to love about this shoe?!  Strass, spikes and lace. Perfection!!!!!!!! And amazingly gorgeous---the way the light hits the crystals.
> 
> Oh yaaaay!   So they did end up having your size after the mix up of the Just Picks?? You didn't have to pay for customs again, did you??



My SA said she'll arrange for an exchange asap so I assume she has my size. Meanwhile I've sent the shoes back so after receiving them she'll send the picks and co to me. I don't think I'll have to pay for customs again if the invoice says it's an exchange and duties have already been paid once before but I don't know for sure. 
Your Picks and Co 120 look soooo sexy!! I ordered the 100 because 120 for me will be dangerous to walk in since my Pigalles are all 100 and i have very flat feet as well


----------



## ifinena

bucolina said:


> My Maudissima 100mm Glitter Pumps
> 
> What do you think guys?
> 
> 
> xoxo Bucolina




I think Maudissimas are a class on their own. The toe cleavage is sexy  and you wear it really well! Congrats!

On a side note may I ask if you got them tts or half a size down or what? I'm hoping for my first pair in a few days.


----------



## r6girl2005

I love everything about this photograph.



glamourbag said:


> Great purchases everyone! I already posted this over in the Hermes thread but I thought I would post here (I dont very often) as it includes a shot of my latest silver Very Mix which I waitlisted for from Ireland. Well, they arrived and I am in love....
> Thanks for letting me share



They look perfect on you!



dbeth said:


> These are my new babies and they truely are amazing IRL. I took many pics, with the flash on & off. Anyone considering these, you must see them in person!!!! AMAZING!!   I did find them easier to walk in than the spiked Pigalles, but not sure why since they are the same style & heel height. Also, I know a few people were wondering about the lace. I find them to be somewhat comfortable, unlike the spiked ones that dug in at the side of my foot.
> 
> Pigalle Pick & Co 120 in nude/rose gold


----------



## dc419

They're gorgeous!!!!!




bucolina said:


> My Maudissima 100mm Glitter Pumps
> 
> What do you think guys?
> 
> 
> xoxo Bucolina


----------



## sophe

bucolina said:


> My Maudissima 100mm Glitter Pumps
> 
> What do you think guys?
> 
> 
> xoxo Bucolina


 
What do we think?.....They are unbelievable gorgeouson you!!!
Congrats !


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> Yes!!!!!! After I saw your gorgeous pics, I had to see them in person. I seriously thought that I would end up sending them back because of no platform like the plato. But I was pleasantly surprised that they weren't to bad to walk in & they were more comfortable than the spiked piggies that I did send back this past January.  And yes, the tips are my favorite too.   What's not to love about this shoe?!  Strass, spikes and lace. Perfection!!!!!!!! And amazingly gorgeous---the way the light hits the crystals.



Dbeth, do you have a collection thread? It can be hard to keep track of all these hot shoes you've recently acquired. If you have a collection thread, then I have a place to look at all your pretty shoes


----------



## sophe

I got these today...but I'm sooooo disappointed....they looks so CHEAP! 
I think they aren't worth $795 at all,it just PLASTIC !!.....I though i was the only one can't stand the price...but I've notice there's many ppl has same feel like me...damn you louboutin inflated ego and inflated price!

Don't you guys think the new product from CL is getting more expensive,honestly I don't feel it worth the price tag... I find it harder and harder to invest in these shoes as time goes by,also my Bow Bow cost $1200!!!  I don't understand how it could cost more than my python.... just because it's 20th anniversary? Jesus....

I think I won't buy any 20th products anymore......all the CL shoe price is getting ridiculous.... I just saw the Canne A Peche 120mm cost $1100 ! WHAT!? There's few leather on it...anyway,I'm considering to get Makeup trash,but now, I'll have to think about it ALOT.....

sigh....


----------



## martinaa

bucolina said:


> My Maudissima 100mm Glitter Pumps
> 
> What do you think guys?
> 
> 
> xoxo Bucolina


 
Sooo cute!!


----------



## martinaa

sophe said:


> I got these today...but I'm sooooo disappointed....they looks so CHEAP!
> I think they aren't worth $795 at all,it just PLASTIC !!.....I though i was the only one can't stand the price...but I've notice there's many ppl has same feel like me...damn you louboutin inflated ego and inflated price!
> 
> Don't you guys think the new product from CL is getting more expensive,honestly I don't feel it worth the price tag... I find it harder and harder to invest in these shoes as time goes by,also my Bow Bow cost $1200!!!  I don't understand how it could cost more than my python.... just because it's 20th anniversary? Jesus....
> 
> I think I won't buy any 20th products anymore......all the CL shoe price is getting ridiculous.... I just saw the Canne A Peche 120mm cost $1100 ! WHAT!? There's few leather on it...anyway,I'm considering to get Makeup trash,but now, I'll have to think about it ALOT.....
> 
> sigh....


 
Hmmm, but I like the shoes on you.


----------



## fumi

sophe said:


> I got these today...but I'm sooooo disappointed....they looks so CHEAP!
> I think they aren't worth $795 at all,it just PLASTIC !!.....I though i was the only one can't stand the price...but I've notice there's many ppl has same feel like me...damn you louboutin inflated ego and inflated price!
> 
> Don't you guys think the new product from CL is getting more expensive,honestly I don't feel it worth the price tag... I find it harder and harder to invest in these shoes as time goes by,also my Bow Bow cost $1200!!!  I don't understand how it could cost more than my python.... just because it's 20th anniversary? Jesus....
> 
> I think I won't buy any 20th products anymore......all the CL shoe price is getting ridiculous.... I just saw the Canne A Peche 120mm cost $1100 ! WHAT!? There's few leather on it...anyway,I'm considering to get Makeup trash,but now, I'll have to think about it ALOT.....
> 
> sigh....



Sophe, I'm so sorry these didn't work out  I totally agree with every word you wrote! The prices are definitely ridiculous, especially for the 20th anniversary shoes and the PVC shoes. It's like, come on, it's just plastic, why are you charging so much?  I actually like these shoes, but I've never seen them IRL so I had no idea they looked cheap.


----------



## martinaa

dbeth said:


> these are my new babies and they truely are amazing irl. I took many pics, with the flash on & off. Anyone considering these, you must see them in person!!!! Amazing!!  I did find them easier to walk in than the spiked pigalles, but not sure why since they are the same style & heel height. Also, i know a few people were wondering about the lace. I find them to be somewhat comfortable, unlike the spiked ones that dug in at the side of my foot.
> 
> Pigalle pick & co 120 in nude/rose gold


 
gorgeous!!


----------



## heychar

sophe said:


> I got these today...but I'm sooooo disappointed....they looks so CHEAP!
> I think they aren't worth $795 at all,it just PLASTIC !!.....I though i was the only one can't stand the price...but I've notice there's many ppl has same feel like me...damn you louboutin inflated ego and inflated price!
> 
> Don't you guys think the new product from CL is getting more expensive,honestly I don't feel it worth the price tag... I find it harder and harder to invest in these shoes as time goes by,also my Bow Bow cost $1200!!!  I don't understand how it could cost more than my python.... just because it's 20th anniversary? Jesus....
> 
> I think I won't buy any 20th products anymore......all the CL shoe price is getting ridiculous.... I just saw the Canne A Peche 120mm cost $1100 ! WHAT!? There's few leather on it...anyway,I'm considering to get Makeup trash,but now, I'll have to think about it ALOT.....
> 
> sigh....



They look great on you though!  Are you returning them?

I am opting(waiting) for the Yellow fluo Pigalle because I feared Un Bouts would look cheap on me! oh and the possibility of the clear plastic yellowing over time sealed the deal for me!


----------



## Missshiv

dbeth said:


> These are my new babies and they truely are amazing IRL. I took many pics, with the flash on & off. Anyone considering these, you must see them in person!!!! AMAZING!!   I did find them easier to walk in than the spiked Pigalles, but not sure why since they are the same style & heel height. Also, I know a few people were wondering about the lace. I find them to be somewhat comfortable, unlike the spiked ones that dug in at the side of my foot.
> 
> Pigalle Pick & Co 120 in nude/rose gold



these are gorgeous! they look great on you! major shoe envy!!


----------



## heychar

dbeth said:


> These are my new babies and they truely are amazing IRL. I took many pics, with the flash on & off. Anyone considering these, you must see them in person!!!! AMAZING!!   I did find them easier to walk in than the spiked Pigalles, but not sure why since they are the same style & heel height. Also, I know a few people were wondering about the lace. I find them to be somewhat comfortable, unlike the spiked ones that dug in at the side of my foot.
> 
> Pigalle Pick & Co 120 in nude/rose gold



They look gorgeous on you  Congrats


----------



## igorark

sophe said:


> I got these today...but I'm sooooo disappointed....they looks so CHEAP!
> I think they aren't worth $795 at all,it just PLASTIC !!.....I though i was the only one can't stand the price...but I've notice there's many ppl has same feel like me...damn you louboutin inflated ego and inflated price!
> 
> Don't you guys think the new product from CL is getting more expensive,honestly I don't feel it worth the price tag... I find it harder and harder to invest in these shoes as time goes by,also my Bow Bow cost $1200!!!  I don't understand how it could cost more than my python.... just because it's 20th anniversary? Jesus....
> 
> I think I won't buy any 20th products anymore......all the CL shoe price is getting ridiculous.... I just saw the Canne A Peche 120mm cost $1100 ! WHAT!? There's few leather on it...anyway,I'm considering to get Makeup trash,but now, I'll have to think about it ALOT.....
> 
> sigh....



In my opinion they don't look cheap at your feet Sobe. But you have a better view and you can also feel them on. 
Regarding the price of these shoes I agree with you. But this is only a problem of marketing and positioning of the brand on the market. The design, the details of all Louboutins and the sale price puts them of the exclusive creations. Especially the capsule collection that it is made on purpose in order to celebrate the 20 years and still more precious because of being realized in few exemplary. I have a friend who realizes shoes and I can say to you that it is not at all easy to have of the inserts of various materials that are so tied well between they without to use of the characterized work force, that they elevate the final cost of the shoe. Also the material usually considers more economic if applied to a creation detail as the shoe, involves in remarkable problematics. It must be cut folded and sewn without leaving signs of all the working and this is very difficult. 
But I repeat that you worn them very well and on your feet they look great, especially with the color you choose.


----------



## glamourbag

heiress-ox said:


> I love them - but then again I'm a sucker for anything sparkly!!
> 
> Stunning, the silver very mix are amazing, I love the way they catch the light. Congrats on your new *H* too!


Thank you so much. I love those VMs...they are like little diamonds...as for the Kelly, she isnt my newest (Rose Tyrien is from last summer 2011 collection), but I certainly love her too!!



dbeth said:


> Not only are your shoes unbelievably gorgeous, but your Hermes bag is TDF!! Wow, that color.  I love anything pink!


 Thank you! I LOVE pink and silver too!


Louboufan said:


>


 Thank you


beagly911 said:


> WOW, the Very Mix are terrific but the Hermes...TDF!!!


 I agree...I love combo of H and CL!!!


r6girl2005 said:


> I love everything about this photograph.


 Thank you so much!!!


----------



## glamourbag

sophe said:


> I got these today...but I'm sooooo disappointed....they looks so CHEAP!
> I think they aren't worth $795 at all,it just PLASTIC !!.....I though i was the only one can't stand the price...but I've notice there's many ppl has same feel like me...damn you louboutin inflated ego and inflated price!
> 
> Don't you guys think the new product from CL is getting more expensive,honestly I don't feel it worth the price tag... I find it harder and harder to invest in these shoes as time goes by,also my Bow Bow cost $1200!!!  I don't understand how it could cost more than my python.... just because it's 20th anniversary? Jesus....
> 
> I think I won't buy any 20th products anymore......all the CL shoe price is getting ridiculous.... I just saw the Canne A Peche 120mm cost $1100 ! WHAT!? There's few leather on it...anyway,I'm considering to get Makeup trash,but now, I'll have to think about it ALOT.....
> 
> sigh....


I was going to ask if the plastic was comfortable...the neon is nice and bright though!!!!



bucolina said:


> My Maudissima 100mm Glitter Pumps
> 
> What do you think guys?
> 
> 
> xoxo Bucolina


 I think they look super pretty on you!



05_sincere said:


> One of my newest additions Pigalle Glitter York 120
> 
> 
> View attachment 1714549


 Love the Glitter York too!



dbeth said:


> These are my new babies and they truely are amazing IRL. I took many pics, with the flash on & off. Anyone considering these, you must see them in person!!!! AMAZING!!  I did find them easier to walk in than the spiked Pigalles, but not sure why since they are the same style & heel height. Also, I know a few people were wondering about the lace. I find them to be somewhat comfortable, unlike the spiked ones that dug in at the side of my foot.
> 
> Pigalle Pick & Co 120 in nude/rose gold


I agree, these are sooooo pretty! I am in love...the perfect combo of feminine and edgy! Your lucky!


----------



## NataliaRedSole

They look great on you but I agree with overpricing for a plastic shoe! Are you keeping them?



sophe said:


> I got these today...but I'm sooooo disappointed....they looks so CHEAP!
> I think they aren't worth $795 at all,it just PLASTIC !!.....I though i was the only one can't stand the price...but I've notice there's many ppl has same feel like me...damn you louboutin inflated ego and inflated price!
> 
> Don't you guys think the new product from CL is getting more expensive,honestly I don't feel it worth the price tag... I find it harder and harder to invest in these shoes as time goes by,also my Bow Bow cost $1200!!!  I don't understand how it could cost more than my python.... just because it's 20th anniversary? Jesus....
> 
> I think I won't buy any 20th products anymore......all the CL shoe price is getting ridiculous.... I just saw the Canne A Peche 120mm cost $1100 ! WHAT!? There's few leather on it...anyway,I'm considering to get Makeup trash,but now, I'll have to think about it ALOT.....
> 
> sigh....


----------



## Faraasha

sophe said:


> I got these today...but I'm sooooo disappointed....they looks so CHEAP!
> I think they aren't worth $795 at all,it just PLASTIC !!.....I though i was the only one can't stand the price...but I've notice there's many ppl has same feel like me...damn you louboutin inflated ego and inflated price!
> 
> Don't you guys think the new product from CL is getting more expensive,honestly I don't feel it worth the price tag... I find it harder and harder to invest in these shoes as time goes by,also my Bow Bow cost $1200!!!  I don't understand how it could cost more than my python.... just because it's 20th anniversary? Jesus....
> 
> I think I won't buy any 20th products anymore......all the CL shoe price is getting ridiculous.... I just saw the Canne A Peche 120mm cost $1100 ! WHAT!? There's few leather on it...anyway,I'm considering to get Makeup trash,but now, I'll have to think about it ALOT.....
> 
> sigh....



I actually really love them on you!!... I love this colorway!! I don't think they look cheap at all.. But I do wish loubi prices weren't so bank-rupting! :giggles:


----------



## bucolina

beagly911 said:


> They are incredible!!!  I sooooo want a Maudissima, the toe cleavage is so sexy!!!!  They look great on you!!!



Aaaw thank you very much! I also reeeeally like the toe cleavage! Guys when i saw them the first time, i thought whaat, everyone can see my foot, i mean almost every single toe, but then i was walking in them, in the CL Store, and i am in looove with them now! i absolutly adore them really!

thaank you


----------



## bucolina

sophe said:


> What do we think?.....They are unbelievable gorgeouson you!!!
> Congrats !


aaahh haha thanks alot! I think almost every CL Fan loves them, they are so unique!
thank you dear!!!


----------



## bucolina

ifinena said:


> I think Maudissimas are a class on their own. The toe cleavage is sexy  and you wear it really well! Congrats!
> 
> On a side note may I ask if you got them tts or half a size down or what? I'm hoping for my first pair in a few days.


Yeeah thats the same way i think! They are such a special shoe on their own. Thanks aloooot dear!  how nice!

I actually got them tts! In a 39 (Thats my size) but they fit very well, like.. hm  perfectly almost. I mean you have to think about that u have to put your toe in them, so i would not go a half size down.. but dont get me wrong! Its my thought you know. I mean i really have a "small" foot, not in size haha but there not hm... wide.. do you know what i mean? They are normal to slim.. So i think tts is best, (but when you are unsure a half size up i would say.. i dont know, but maybe u will slip out of the shoe then maybe..)

i would really tts dear! )  hope u getting yours soon! take pictures! Are you going to order them online or in store?


Bucolina


----------



## dbeth

Louboufan said:


>


Thanks doll! 



pixiesparkle said:


> My SA said she'll arrange for an exchange asap so I assume she has my size. Meanwhile I've sent the shoes back so after receiving them she'll send the picks and co to me. I don't think I'll have to pay for customs again if the invoice says it's an exchange and duties have already been paid once before but I don't know for sure.
> Your Picks and Co 120 look soooo sexy!! I ordered the 100 because 120 for me will be dangerous to walk in since my Pigalles are all 100 and i have very flat feet as well



Oh good! Keeping my fingers crossed that everything works out well for you! 



r6girl2005 said:


> I love everything about this photograph.
> 
> 
> 
> They look perfect on you!



Thanks r6girl!! 



fumi said:


> Dbeth, do you have a collection thread? It can be hard to keep track of all these hot shoes you've recently acquired. If you have a collection thread, then I have a place to look at all your pretty shoes



Yes, I do. But I am TERRIBLE about updating it. And it really needs to be updated now that I have sold many pairs and have new pairs to add. I will try to get it done this month some time. There are shoes that I havn't done any modeling pics on , that is what takes the longest! 



sophe said:


> I got these today...but I'm sooooo disappointed....they looks so CHEAP!
> I think they aren't worth $795 at all,it just PLASTIC !!.....I though i was the only one can't stand the price...but I've notice there's many ppl has same feel like me...damn you louboutin inflated ego and inflated price!
> 
> Don't you guys think the new product from CL is getting more expensive,honestly I don't feel it worth the price tag... I find it harder and harder to invest in these shoes as time goes by,also my Bow Bow cost $1200!!!  I don't understand how it could cost more than my python.... just because it's 20th anniversary? Jesus....
> 
> I think I won't buy any 20th products anymore......all the CL shoe price is getting ridiculous.... I just saw the Canne A Peche 120mm cost $1100 ! WHAT!? There's few leather on it...anyway,I'm considering to get Makeup trash,but now, I'll have to think about it ALOT.....
> 
> sigh....



I think they look really good on you! I saw them in person and I did like them. I agree with you----the price is what drove me away---most of the shoe is plastic!! If it were cheaper, I would have tried them on, but not for $795. 



martinaa said:


> gorgeous!!



Thanks martinaa! 



Missshiv said:


> these are gorgeous! they look great on you! major shoe envy!!



Thanks misshiv! 



heychar said:


> They look gorgeous on you  Congrats



Thanksy heychar!!  So envious of your black gold LP spikes!! You know my fiasco fitting story about mine that I had to return. I thought maybe the new fall red/leopard spikes could replace them, but I just didn't love them enough like I do the black with gold spikes. I do like them though---pretty amazing in person.



glamourbag said:


> I was going to ask if the plastic was comfortable...the neon is nice and bright though!!!!
> 
> I think they look super pretty on you!
> 
> Love the Glitter York too!
> 
> 
> I agree, these are sooooo pretty! I am in love...the perfect combo of feminine and edgy! Your lucky!



Thanks glamourbag!!


----------



## bucolina

sophe said:


> I got these today...but I'm sooooo disappointed....they looks so CHEAP!
> I think they aren't worth $795 at all,it just PLASTIC !!.....I though i was the only one can't stand the price...but I've notice there's many ppl has same feel like me...damn you louboutin inflated ego and inflated price!
> 
> Don't you guys think the new product from CL is getting more expensive,honestly I don't feel it worth the price tag... I find it harder and harder to invest in these shoes as time goes by,also my Bow Bow cost $1200!!!  I don't understand how it could cost more than my python.... just because it's 20th anniversary? Jesus....
> 
> I think I won't buy any 20th products anymore......all the CL shoe price is getting ridiculous.... I just saw the Canne A Peche 120mm cost $1100 ! WHAT!? There's few leather on it...anyway,I'm considering to get Makeup trash,but now, I'll have to think about it ALOT.....
> 
> sigh....


Hmm i really have to say, they look good on you and on pictures, i dont know how in real live. but now in pictures not cheap at all! Like them actually on you!

Bucolina


----------



## bucolina

But ladies.. you can not believe! Whats happening to me yesterday!
I went online on ChristianLouboutin right... as usual.. and then... 

My most wanted Shoe the Pigalle Nappa Spikes 100mm was there in my size! (39)! I never orderd something so fast! i am so so sooo happy guys! i want them for soo long, but never had the right size! i orderd them yesterday, and today they arrived already! Isnt that soo fast?!

But let me just show you the pictures ( i hope i can take outfit pictures soon! like on my miu miu glitter sneakers, have a look in my album )


----------



## fumi

bucolina said:


> But ladies.. you can not believe! Whats happening to me yesterday!
> I went online on ChristianLouboutin right... as usual.. and then...
> 
> My most wanted Shoe the Pigalle Nappa Spikes 100mm was there in my size! (39)! I never orderd something so fast! i am so so sooo happy guys! i want them for soo long, but never had the right size! i orderd them yesterday, and today they arrived already! Isnt that soo fast?!
> 
> But let me just show you the pictures ( i hope i can take outfit pictures soon! like on my miu miu glitter sneakers, have a look in my album )



Congrats! That's so awesome you got them!  What great luck! I love these shoes  They look so hot on you


----------



## bucolina

fumi said:


> Congrats! That's so awesome you got them!  What great luck! I love these shoes  They look so hot on you



Aww thank aloooot! So nice of you that you are happy with me  thanks!
I reeally had a great luck, so true!
haha thank you dear! i think the look hot on everyone, because they are sooooo freakin sexy!  adore them!

I think they will go with so many things in my wardrobe, i mean in everyone's. What do you think? I think they go with almost everything.. baggy jeans with a shirt, leather pants and a blazer, skinny jeans and a blouse, even with a dress is suuuper hot!

Bucolina


----------



## fumi

bucolina said:


> Aww thank aloooot! So nice of you that you are happy with me  thanks!
> I reeally had a great luck, so true!
> haha thank you dear! i think the look hot on everyone, because they are sooooo freakin sexy!  adore them!
> 
> I think they will go with so many things in my wardrobe, i mean in everyone's. What do you think? I think they go with almost everything.. baggy jeans with a shirt, leather pants and a blazer, skinny jeans and a blouse, even with a dress is suuuper hot!
> 
> Bucolina



Yes I agree, these shoes will look great with anything!


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous!


bucolina said:


> But ladies.. you can not believe! Whats happening to me yesterday!
> I went online on ChristianLouboutin right... as usual.. and then...
> 
> My most wanted Shoe the Pigalle Nappa Spikes 100mm was there in my size! (39)! I never orderd something so fast! i am so so sooo happy guys! i want them for soo long, but never had the right size! i orderd them yesterday, and today they arrived already! Isnt that soo fast?!
> 
> But let me just show you the pictures ( i hope i can take outfit pictures soon! like on my miu miu glitter sneakers, have a look in my album )


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bucolina said:


> But ladies.. you can not believe! Whats happening to me yesterday!
> I went online on ChristianLouboutin right... as usual.. and then...
> 
> My most wanted Shoe the Pigalle Nappa Spikes 100mm was there in my size! (39)! I never orderd something so fast! i am so so sooo happy guys! i want them for soo long, but never had the right size! i orderd them yesterday, and today they arrived already! Isnt that soo fast?!
> 
> But let me just show you the pictures ( i hope i can take outfit pictures soon! like on my miu miu glitter sneakers, have a look in my album )



Wow that's great! It just means that the shoes were meant to be yours!!! COngrats!!! They're lovely on you 



sophe said:


> I got these today...but I'm sooooo disappointed....they looks so CHEAP!
> I think they aren't worth $795 at all,it just PLASTIC !!.....I though i was the only one can't stand the price...but I've notice there's many ppl has same feel like me...damn you louboutin inflated ego and inflated price!
> 
> Don't you guys think the new product from CL is getting more expensive,honestly I don't feel it worth the price tag... I find it harder and harder to invest in these shoes as time goes by,also my Bow Bow cost $1200!!!  I don't understand how it could cost more than my python.... just because it's 20th anniversary? Jesus....
> 
> I think I won't buy any 20th products anymore......all the CL shoe price is getting ridiculous.... I just saw the Canne A Peche 120mm cost $1100 ! WHAT!? There's few leather on it...anyway,I'm considering to get Makeup trash,but now, I'll have to think about it ALOT.....
> 
> sigh....



well... nevermind the shoes, girl, you got GORGEOUS feet! 



glamourbag said:


> Great purchases everyone! I already posted this over in the Hermes thread but I thought I would post here (I dont very often) as it includes a shot of my latest silver Very Mix which I waitlisted for from Ireland. Well, they arrived and I am in love....
> Thanks for letting me share



What a fabulous pic glamourbag!!!  Congrats for your VM!!!



dbeth said:


> These are my new babies and they truely are amazing IRL. I took many pics, with the flash on & off. Anyone considering these, you must see them in person!!!! AMAZING!!   I did find them easier to walk in than the spiked Pigalles, but not sure why since they are the same style & heel height. Also, I know a few people were wondering about the lace. I find them to be somewhat comfortable, unlike the spiked ones that dug in at the side of my foot.
> 
> Pigalle Pick & Co 120 in nude/rose gold



Congrats Dbeth!!! The shoes are just gorgeous and you wear them well


----------



## dbeth

bucolina said:


> But ladies.. you can not believe! Whats happening to me yesterday!
> I went online on ChristianLouboutin right... as usual.. and then...
> 
> My most wanted Shoe the Pigalle Nappa Spikes 100mm was there in my size! (39)! I never orderd something so fast! i am so so sooo happy guys! i want them for soo long, but never had the right size! i orderd them yesterday, and today they arrived already! Isnt that soo fast?!
> 
> But let me just show you the pictures ( i hope i can take outfit pictures soon! like on my miu miu glitter sneakers, have a look in my album )



Love them!!!  So happy for you & they look great on you! I agree with CEC---you do have pretty feet. 




CEC.LV4eva said:


> Wow that's great! It just means that the shoes were meant to be yours!!! COngrats!!! They're lovely on you
> 
> 
> 
> well... nevermind the shoes, girl, you got GORGEOUS feet!
> 
> 
> 
> What a fabulous pic glamourbag!!!  Congrats for your VM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Dbeth!!! The shoes are just gorgeous and you wear them well



Thank you CEC doll!


----------



## laurenam

Finally, finally, finally!!!! They are here!!!! These were the last pair in my size from laprendo.com. I got these with free international shipping and 10% off. I ended up spending $880! 




Without flash 




With flash


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

bucolina said:


> But ladies.. you can not believe! Whats happening to me yesterday!
> I went online on ChristianLouboutin right... as usual.. and then...
> 
> My most wanted Shoe the Pigalle Nappa Spikes 100mm was there in my size! (39)! I never orderd something so fast! i am so so sooo happy guys! i want them for soo long, but never had the right size! i orderd them yesterday, and today they arrived already! Isnt that soo fast?!
> 
> But let me just show you the pictures ( i hope i can take outfit pictures soon! like on my miu miu glitter sneakers, have a look in my album )


 
I´m in love with you Ms Bucolina


----------



## pickniger

dbeth said:
			
		

> Black patent Banane, my only black pair of CL! I sold my black Madame Claudes.



Oh wow! You got One of the sexiest feet I've ever seen!! Congrats


----------



## bucolina

CLShoe_Lover said:


> I´m in love with you Ms Bucolina



hahaha thank youu dear! soo cuuute


----------



## bucolina

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Wow that's great! It just means that the shoes were meant to be yours!!! COngrats!!! They're lovely on you
> 
> 
> 
> well... nevermind the shoes, girl, you got GORGEOUS feet!
> 
> 
> 
> What a fabulous pic glamourbag!!!  Congrats for your VM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Dbeth!!! The shoes are just gorgeous and you wear them well


Oh thank you very muuuch doll! Yes i think so.. Since i have seen them, i wanted them soo so bad, but never found my size. And now.. are they just sleeping in my closet.. aaw a great feeling hahah  no.. i really really happy 


Bucolina


----------



## bucolina

dbeth said:


> Love them!!!  So happy for you & they look great on you! I agree with CEC---you do have pretty feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you CEC doll!


Ou really? thaaank you! how nice 
but the same to you, you have pretty feet to, and pretty legs 

xoxo Bucolina


----------



## bucolina

laurenam said:


> Finally, finally, finally!!!! They are here!!!! These were the last pair in my size from laprendo.com. I got these with free international shipping and 10% off. I ended up spending $880!
> 
> View attachment 1716731
> 
> 
> Without flash
> 
> View attachment 1716732
> 
> 
> With flash


OMG!! you are so soo sooo lucky! So great  they look absolutly gorgeous!! So glad you found youre size  (i felt the same when i found my Pigalle Spikes)

enjoy them, they will look great on you, im sure 

xoxo Bucolina


----------



## fumi

laurenam said:


> Finally, finally, finally!!!! They are here!!!! These were the last pair in my size from laprendo.com. I got these with free international shipping and 10% off. I ended up spending $880!
> 
> View attachment 1716731
> 
> 
> Without flash
> 
> View attachment 1716732
> 
> 
> With flash



It's a super cute print. Congrats!


----------



## ThinSeeker

pquiles said:


> Gorgeous Maggies!!  I had a super time getting these.
> 
> View attachment 1652380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652387
> 
> 
> 
> Rolandos:  matched my skin tone better than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652389


Love the first pair of CL's!!!


----------



## jamidee

Just added the Fluro pink piggies to my yellow piggies and waiting on my turquoise piggies. Will post pics soon. Summer colors are fully underway!


----------



## flowergirly

sophe said:


> I got these today...but I'm sooooo disappointed....they looks so CHEAP! ...


Oh, wow ... I kind of agree. :ninja:


----------



## SongbirdDiva

OMG, gorgeous . I've been on the hunt for them in a 120 heel, so I know how excited you must be 



bucolina said:


> But ladies.. you can not believe! Whats happening to me yesterday!
> I went online on ChristianLouboutin right... as usual.. and then...
> 
> My most wanted Shoe the Pigalle Nappa Spikes 100mm was there in my size! (39)! I never orderd something so fast! i am so so sooo happy guys! i want them for soo long, but never had the right size! i orderd them yesterday, and today they arrived already! Isnt that soo fast?!
> 
> But let me just show you the pictures ( i hope i can take outfit pictures soon! like on my miu miu glitter sneakers, have a look in my album )


----------



## SongbirdDiva

I do agree with you about the inflated prices, they are getting harder to justify but I think these look gorgeous on you 



sophe said:


> I got these today...but I'm sooooo disappointed....they looks so CHEAP!
> I think they aren't worth $795 at all,it just PLASTIC !!.....I though i was the only one can't stand the price...but I've notice there's many ppl has same feel like me...damn you louboutin inflated ego and inflated price!
> 
> Don't you guys think the new product from CL is getting more expensive,honestly I don't feel it worth the price tag... I find it harder and harder to invest in these shoes as time goes by,also my Bow Bow cost $1200!!!  I don't understand how it could cost more than my python.... just because it's 20th anniversary? Jesus....
> 
> I think I won't buy any 20th products anymore......all the CL shoe price is getting ridiculous.... I just saw the Canne A Peche 120mm cost $1100 ! WHAT!? There's few leather on it...anyway,I'm considering to get Makeup trash,but now, I'll have to think about it ALOT.....
> 
> sigh....


----------



## jamidee

sophe said:
			
		

> I got these today...but I'm sooooo disappointed....they looks so CHEAP!
> I think they aren't worth $795 at all,it just PLASTIC !!.....I though i was the only one can't stand the price...but I've notice there's many ppl has same feel like me...damn you louboutin inflated ego and inflated price!
> 
> Don't you guys think the new product from CL is getting more expensive,honestly I don't feel it worth the price tag... I find it harder and harder to invest in these shoes as time goes by,also my Bow Bow cost $1200!!!  I don't understand how it could cost more than my python.... just because it's 20th anniversary? Jesus....
> 
> I think I won't buy any 20th products anymore......all the CL shoe price is getting ridiculous.... I just saw the Canne A Peche 120mm cost $1100 ! WHAT!? There's few leather on it...anyway,I'm considering to get Makeup trash,but now, I'll have to think about it ALOT.....
> 
> sigh....



Wow they do look really cheap... I really loved them on celebs too  




You should go for Fluro piggie


----------



## 05_sincere

sophe said:


> OMG! They are gorgeous!! Congrats
> Mod shot~ plz~~





dbeth said:


> I love these, the glitter York is so pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> These look gorgeous on you!!! Cograts on such a lovely pair!!





fumi said:


> I love Glitter York, these look amazing!





Louboufan said:


> Very pretty!





beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous!!!   Glitter!!



Thanks Ladies I can not wait to wear these


----------



## heiress-ox

jamidee said:


> Just added the Fluro pink piggies to my yellow piggies and waiting on my turquoise piggies. Will post pics soon. Summer colors are fully underway!



you pigalle queen! can't wait for pics! ps - did you ever get the summerissima - how were they when you tried them on?


----------



## Dianabanana12

sophe said:


> I got these today...but I'm sooooo disappointed....they looks so CHEAP!
> I think they aren't worth $795 at all,it just PLASTIC !!.....I though i was the only one can't stand the price...but I've notice there's many ppl has same feel like me...damn you louboutin inflated ego and inflated price!
> 
> Don't you guys think the new product from CL is getting more expensive,honestly I don't feel it worth the price tag... I find it harder and harder to invest in these shoes as time goes by,also my Bow Bow cost $1200!!!  I don't understand how it could cost more than my python.... just because it's 20th anniversary? Jesus....
> 
> I think I won't buy any 20th products anymore......all the CL shoe price is getting ridiculous.... I just saw the Canne A Peche 120mm cost $1100 ! WHAT!? There's few leather on it...anyway,I'm considering to get Makeup trash,but now, I'll have to think about it ALOT.....
> 
> sigh....



I disagree I think they look so cute on you!! Totally worth $795! At least you found a pair in your size!! I cant


----------



## pixiesparkle

Everyone's new purchases are beautiful!!
I was finally brave enough to venture out of my CL comfort zone and purchased the black patent Pigalle 120!! It will take me a long time to get used to the pitch and they may not get worn much but they are too gorgeous to pass


----------



## fumi

pixiesparkle said:


> Everyone's new purchases are beautiful!!
> I was finally brave enough to venture out of my CL comfort zone and purchased the black patent Pigalle 120!! It will take me a long time to get used to the pitch and they may not get worn much but they are too gorgeous to pass



Congrats! The black pigalle 120 is a true Louboutin classic


----------



## bucolina

SongbirdDiva said:


> OMG, gorgeous . I've been on the hunt for them in a 120 heel, so I know how excited you must be



Thank you doll!
Oh really? 120mm do you think about the ones with the black spikes?
They are reaally gorgeous too!
How funny, i always watch you on youtube, and now i wrote me a message, soo cute 

xoxooo Bucolina from Switzerland


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

pixiesparkle said:


> Everyone's new purchases are beautiful!!
> I was finally brave enough to venture out of my CL comfort zone and purchased the black patent Pigalle 120!! It will take me a long time to get used to the pitch and they may not get worn much but they are too gorgeous to pass



gorgeous, gorgeous, congrats again


----------



## pixiesparkle

fumi said:


> Congrats! The black pigalle 120 is a true Louboutin classic





CEC.LV4eva said:


> gorgeous, gorgeous, congrats again


Thank you ladies  I can't wait to wear them out!


----------



## Hipployta

So my best friend pushed me off the wagon and I bought these


----------



## jamidee

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> you pigalle queen! can't wait for pics! ps - did you ever get the summerissima - how were they when you tried them on?



Yes I got those too  I went tts. They fit great! I'm havin a hard time pairin them with an outfit though... Are you going to get them?


----------



## kham

Hipployta said:


> So my best friend pushed me off the wagon and I bought these



I was eyeing these!! Congrats!! and Welcome back to the addiction


----------



## jamidee

Hipployta said:
			
		

> So my best friend pushed me off the wagon and I bought these



Wow!!! I need mod pics ASAP!


----------



## fumi

Hipployta said:


> So my best friend pushed me off the wagon and I bought these



Holy cow! These are total statement shoes- they look so wild!  Can't wait to see how you wear them!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Louboufan said:


> Very pretty!


Love those pigalles!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Hipployta said:


> So my best friend pushed me off the wagon and I bought these


I was so close to buying them myself at Saks this weekend!! Enjoy them!


----------



## heychar

Hipployta said:


> So my best friend pushed me off the wagon and I bought these


----------



## heychar

pixiesparkle said:


> Everyone's new purchases are beautiful!!
> I was finally brave enough to venture out of my CL comfort zone and purchased the black patent Pigalle 120!! It will take me a long time to get used to the pitch and they may not get worn much but they are too gorgeous to pass



Im still yet to own a pair of piggies im waiting so patiently for mine congrats on yours Pixie they look fabulous on you!


----------



## mellowbear

My 160mm Daffodiles in Black Patent in a size 36. :3


----------



## fumi

mellowbear said:


> My 160mm Daffodiles in Black Patent in a size 36. :3



Congrats!


----------



## heychar

mellowbear said:


> My 160mm Daffodiles in Black Patent in a size 36. :3



I love these! I want a pair too! Congrats on yours


----------



## mellowbear

fumi said:


> Congrats!



Thank you! =3 



heychar said:


> I love these! I want a pair too! Congrats on yours



Thank you!!  You should totally get them. I am still waiting on them to get resoled with the red vibram soles, so I haven't worn them out yet but I've broken them in at home and they're surprisingly not that hard to walk in!


----------



## heiress-ox

pixiesparkle said:


> Everyone's new purchases are beautiful!!
> I was finally brave enough to venture out of my CL comfort zone and purchased the black patent Pigalle 120!! It will take me a long time to get used to the pitch and they may not get worn much but they are too gorgeous to pass



Gorgeous - what a sexy classic, you can never go wrong with the black patent pigalle, I'm definitely going to need to add one to my collection!



jamidee said:


> Yes I got those too  I went tts. They fit great! I'm havin a hard time pairin them with an outfit though... Are you going to get them?


I plan to get them for sure I did notice quite a few sizes are left, so I may wait for a month and see if I can get them on sale, since I feel a bit guilty paying retail for a shoe I can only wear for 6 months of the year tops (we get horrendous winters lol). I can see them looking great with just jeans & a neutral top/blazer, and I saw a girl wearing some cute white lace shorts & a light blazer with them, looked gorgeous!



Hipployta said:


> So my best friend pushed me off the wagon and I bought these


Amazing  definitely post modelling pics, these shoes are worthy of a ban break for sure



mellowbear said:


> My 160mm Daffodiles in Black Patent in a size 36. :3


Congrats, i love the black patent!


----------



## beagly911

pixiesparkle said:


> Everyone's new purchases are beautiful!!
> I was finally brave enough to venture out of my CL comfort zone and purchased the black patent Pigalle 120!! It will take me a long time to get used to the pitch and they may not get worn much but they are too gorgeous to pass


 They are gorgeous!!  Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

Hipployta said:


> So my best friend pushed me off the wagon and I bought these


 OMG, they are incredible!!!


----------



## beagly911

mellowbear said:


> My 160mm Daffodiles in Black Patent in a size 36. :3


 Congrats!!  What a great pair!!


----------



## brittany729

Hipployta said:


> So my best friend pushed me off the wagon and I bought these


Oooooh! I pre-ordered these from NM today.  I was nervous about the purchase.  Please post mod pics.  Congratulations!


----------



## Hipployta

I just stacked them with the other shoes in the closet when I got home.  I'll try to post mod pictures tomorrow...I'm still VERY annoyed about how much these shoes are costing nowadays. I knew I was going to slip and buy a new pair of Lady Peep Spikes though


----------



## ilovecocohanel

purchased Altadama 140 OYSTER PYTHON. will post pics when its with me.

altadamas 140 are so comfy for me. i can run in them. love my previous black python version.


----------



## BattyBugs

Please forgive the general shout-out, but congratulations on the new additions, ladies!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Hipployta said:


> So my best friend pushed me off the wagon and I bought these


they are STUNNING!! congrats!!


mellowbear said:


> My 160mm Daffodiles in Black Patent in a size 36. :3


congrats!! they are lovely


----------



## sophe

NataliaRedSole said:


> They look great on you but I agree with overpricing for a plastic shoe! Are you keeping them?


 


Thanks! and yes overpriced is right!! I'm not sure if Im keeping them.. still thinking..



Faraasha said:


> I actually really love them on you!!... I love this colorway!! I don't think they look cheap at all.. But I do wish loubi prices weren't so bank-rupting! :giggles:


 
LOL bankrupting is right! I just hope I'm happily bankrupted with the shoes I have!!



bucolina said:


> Hmm i really have to say, they look good on you and on pictures, i dont know how in real live. but now in pictures not cheap at all! Like them actually on you! Bucolina



Thanks dear! 





dbeth said:


> I think they look really good on you! I saw them in person and I did like them. I agree with you----the price is what drove me away---most of the shoe is plastic!! If it were cheaper, I would have tried them on, but not for $795.



You know how I feel!!!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> well... nevermind the shoes, girl, you got GORGEOUS feet!



Hahaha thanks girl~ you are so sweet~~





jamidee said:


> Wow they do look really cheap... I really loved them on celebs too You should go for Fluro piggie



I know.. that's why I bought them.. they look good on the picture  is that your Fluro pigalle? 





Dianabanana12 said:


> I disagree I think they look so cute on you!! Totally worth $795! At least you found a pair in your size!! I cant



I agree to your disagree!  only thing is that I think they don't actually look that good in person.. ush: I was lucky to get my size! they were sold out so quickly! madness!!


----------



## akillian24

jamidee said:


> Yes I got those too  I went tts. They fit Bgreat! I'm havin a hard time pairin them with an outfit though... Are you going to get them?



Yes, yes-  Please post pics!  I don't own them, but am in love with them.  I'd envisioned wearing them with anything from dark denim shorts to the little white dress!


----------



## sophe

glamourbag said:


> I was going to ask if the plastic was comfortable...the neon is nice and bright though!!!!!


The shoes feel comfortable! just it feels cheap  This is a good color for summer I must say!



igorark said:


> In my opinion they don't look cheap at your feet Sobe. But you have a better view and you can also feel them on.
> Regarding the price of these shoes I agree with you. But this is only a problem of marketing and positioning of the brand on the market. The design, the details of all Louboutins and the sale price puts them of the exclusive creations. Especially the capsule collection that it is made on purpose in order to celebrate the 20 years and still more precious because of being realized in few exemplary. I have a friend who realizes shoes and I can say to you that it is not at all easy to have of the inserts of various materials that are so tied well between they without to use of the characterized work force, that they elevate the final cost of the shoe. Also the material usually considers more economic if applied to a creation detail as the shoe, involves in remarkable problematics. It must be cut folded and sewn without leaving signs of all the working and this is very difficult.
> But I repeat that you worn them very well and on your feet they look great, especially with the color you choose.


 
Thanks igorark, yes these un bout do look good on my feet as picture, but I just don't feel it really worth the price. I know the money is on the handcrafting skill, but as a shoe crazy like myself, I find it harder to accept the rising cost of the shoes. I believe all of us also know about shoes from other brand, for certain style or design of the shoes, we can find something very similar in terms of craftsmanship and material, but at wayyyyyy lower price. I also know i'm buying the brand, but does it mean I'm always ok to pay double the money for the brand? probably not. I have no problem to pay big money for something rare and exotic, but for plastic, it better be very well designed and does not look cheap. unfortunately my un bout look cheap in person.. that's the problem!



heychar said:


> They look great on you though!  Are you returning them?
> I am opting(waiting) for the Yellow fluo Pigalle because I feared Un Bouts would look cheap on me! oh and the possibility of the clear plastic yellowing over time sealed the deal for me!


 

I don't know if I will return them or not.. but I for sure don't think they worth the money I paid. Yellow flue Pigalle should be a better option, I know right? the PVC plastic always worries me too.



fumi said:


> Sophe, I'm so sorry these didn't work out  I totally agree with every word you wrote! The prices are definitely ridiculous, especially for the 20th anniversary shoes and the PVC shoes. It's like, come on, it's just plastic, why are you charging so much?  I actually like these shoes, but I've never seen them IRL so I had no idea they looked cheap.


Yes that's exactly how I feel, it's just plastic.. They do look good as pictures, if you have chance to see them IRL.. you will probably disappointed. Especially with that price..



martinaa said:


> Hmmm, but I like the shoes on you.


Thanks girl. Too bad they don't look that good in person&#8230; 



SongbirdDiva said:


> I do agree with you about the inflated prices, they are getting harder to justify but I think these look gorgeous on you


Thanks girl! I just hope CL would price them more reasonably for us CL fans not those celebrities in hollywood..


----------



## sophe

mellowbear said:


> My 160mm Daffodiles in Black Patent in a size 36. :3


Congrats!! take some modeling shot~ mod shot~~~~



pixiesparkle said:


> Everyone's new purchases are beautiful!!
> I was finally brave enough to venture out of my CL comfort zone and purchased the black patent Pigalle 120!! It will take me a long time to get used to the pitch and they may not get worn much but they are too gorgeous to pass


Welcome to Pigalle 120  you will 
definitely love them as me,but I still can't walk like normal gals when wear...lol..They are so sexy on you!



Hipployta said:


> So my best friend pushed me off the wagon and I bought these


Is it pretty IRL ? can you do some mod shot ? I like all the spikes! they are HOT!!Big congrats!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

mellowbear said:


> My 160mm Daffodiles in Black Patent in a size 36. :3



Congrats! 

Please modeling pics!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

hipployta said:


> so my best friend pushed me off the wagon and i bought these



gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LexLV

nude patent pigalle 90mm


----------



## jamidee

sophe said:
			
		

> Thanks! and yes overpriced is right!! I'm not sure if Im keeping them.. still thinking..
> 
> LOL bankrupting is right! I just hope I'm happily bankrupted with the shoes I have!!
> 
> Thanks dear!
> 
> You know how I feel!!!
> 
> Hahaha thanks girl~ you are so sweet~~
> 
> I know.. that's why I bought them.. they look good on the picture  is that your Fluro pigalle?
> 
> I agree to your disagree!  only thing is that I think they don't actually look that good in person.. ush: I was lucky to get my size! they were sold out so quickly! madness!!



Yes... I have that and the pink fluro


----------



## bucolina

Guys.. i really need your help.. i bought the Yolanda Leo Gold Spikes 1 and a half week ago, i my CL Store.. but.. as you guys know i found my pigalle nappa spikes that i wanted for eeever! SO.. CL don't take the money back! I reeaally didn't know that.. so i can just keep them (for the price of 1195 CHF) or i can bring them back and they would have me a coupon.. for this money.. soo.. what should i do?? im so confused because i love wearing 100mm because i am so tall, the 120mm are high for me, i mean they are allright dont get me wrong, but i KNOW i would not wear them aso often.. so what should i do? its really a dilemma.. i mean really good news that i found my dreamshoes..but now this.. i only bought the Yolanda spikes cause i was sad i think.. i mean i love them they are absolutly gorgeous! And i liked them by the first time i saw them but now.. im confused 


bucolina


----------



## jamidee

bucolina said:
			
		

> Guys.. i really need your help.. i bought the Yolanda Leo Gold Spikes 1 and a half week ago, i my CL Store.. but.. as you guys know i found my pigalle nappa spikes that i wanted for eeever! SO.. CL don't take the money back! I reeaally didn't know that.. so i can just keep them (for the price of 1195 CHF) or i can bring them back and they would have me a coupon.. for this money.. soo.. what should i do?? im so confused because i love wearing 100mm because i am so tall, the 120mm are high for me, i mean they are allright dont get me wrong, but i KNOW i would not wear them aso often.. so what should i do? its really a dilemma.. i mean really good news that i found my dreamshoes..but now this.. i only bought the Yolanda spikes cause i was sad i think.. i mean i love them they are absolutly gorgeous! And i liked them by the first time i saw them but now.. im confused
> 
> bucolina



Return those and get a credit. Wait until you find another shoe you love then use the credit and buy that shoe. Don't keep something too high that you aren't in love with


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> Wow they do look really cheap... I really loved them on celebs too
> 
> View attachment 1717723
> 
> 
> You should go for Fluro piggie



Shoe twins (if I keep mine)!!!! They are totally hot!




pixiesparkle said:


> Everyone's new purchases are beautiful!!
> I was finally brave enough to venture out of my CL comfort zone and purchased the black patent Pigalle 120!! It will take me a long time to get used to the pitch and they may not get worn much but they are too gorgeous to pass



CONGRATS!!! Such a classic!



Hipployta said:


> So my best friend pushed me off the wagon and I bought these



  I luv these! I saw them in person and they are gorgeous!



ilovecocohanel said:


> purchased Altadama 140 OYSTER PYTHON. will post pics when its with me.
> 
> altadamas 140 are so comfy for me. i can run in them. love my previous black python version.



Can't wait to see them! I love the Altadama---so comfortable!!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

bucolina said:


> Thank you doll!
> Oh really? 120mm do you think about the ones with the black spikes?
> They are reaally gorgeous too!
> How funny, i always watch you on youtube, and now i wrote me a message, soo cute
> 
> xoxooo Bucolina from Switzerland



aww, really? that's cool  
The black spike pigalles are gorgeous, but I have the black on black lady peeps already. I'm searching for the silver spikes pigalles just to add a little diversity. 

xoxo from NYC


----------



## Dego

Finally tracked down my beloved Bloody Marys!
Been searching 3 years for these! And they are my first Louboutins!


----------



## bucolina

SongbirdDiva said:


> aww, really? that's cool
> The black spike pigalles are gorgeous, but I have the black on black lady peeps already. I'm searching for the silver spikes pigalles just to add a little diversity.
> 
> xoxo from NYC



yea love watching them  yeea they are, but i understand, u kinda like to have more type of styles in your wardrobe right?
I like your CL Collection so far, adorable! 
Whats your fav. designer for shoes? CL of course, i think YSL right? and which ones do you also like? 

wooow i wrote with someone, whos from NYC! unbelievable!   

xoxo Bucolina


----------



## fumi

Dego said:


> Finally tracked down my beloved Bloody Marys!
> Been searching 3 years for these! And they are my first Louboutins!



Congrats on finally getting these!


----------



## miss.SHOE

Dego said:


> Finally tracked down my beloved Bloody Marys!
> Been searching 3 years for these! And they are my first Louboutins!


congrats. nothing like the satisfaction of a good hunt.


----------



## beagly911

Dego said:


> Finally tracked down my beloved Bloody Marys!
> Been searching 3 years for these! And they are my first Louboutins!


 congrats!!  They look great!!


----------



## Hipployta

Just got home...I literally took off my shoes and socks and rolled my uniform pants up to take these LOL. Pardon the mirror I grabbed from behind a door.

Lady Peep 150mm Moroccan Red with Gold Spikes and Leopard pony hair 























They seems high so I put them next to a pair of Maggie 160s...eh?


----------



## kham

Hipployta said:


> Just got home...I literally took off my shoes and socks and rolled my uniform pants up to take these LOL. Pardon the mirror I grabbed from behind a door.
> 
> Lady Peep 150mm Moroccan Red with Gold Spikes and Leopard pony hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seems high so I put them next to a pair of Maggie 160s...eh?



They look even better on!! Congrats again!!


----------



## fumi

Hipployta said:


> Just got home...I literally took off my shoes and socks and rolled my uniform pants up to take these LOL. Pardon the mirror I grabbed from behind a door.
> 
> Lady Peep 150mm Moroccan Red with Gold Spikes and Leopard pony hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seems high so I put them next to a pair of Maggie 160s...eh?



They look great on you


----------



## heiress-ox

Hipployta said:


> Just got home...I literally took off my shoes and socks and rolled my uniform pants up to take these LOL. Pardon the mirror I grabbed from behind a door.
> 
> Lady Peep 150mm Moroccan Red with Gold Spikes and Leopard pony hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seems high so I put them next to a pair of Maggie 160s...eh?



They look gorgeous on you!!


----------



## brittany729

Those look amazing!  Congratulations!


----------



## Nolia

IN. SANE!! Great purchase!! 



Hipployta said:


> Just got home...I literally took off my shoes and socks and rolled my uniform pants up to take these LOL. Pardon the mirror I grabbed from behind a door.
> 
> Lady Peep 150mm Moroccan Red with Gold Spikes and Leopard pony hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seems high so I put them next to a pair of Maggie 160s...eh?


----------



## 9distelle

Hipployta said:


> Just got home...I literally took off my shoes and socks and rolled my uniform pants up to take these LOL. Pardon the mirror I grabbed from behind a door.
> 
> Lady Peep 150mm Moroccan Red with Gold Spikes and Leopard pony hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seems high so I put them next to a pair of Maggie 160s...eh?


They look AWESOME on you, congrats!!


----------



## sophe

Dego said:


> Finally tracked down my beloved Bloody Marys!
> Been searching 3 years for these! And they are my first Louboutins!


 
OMG!!It's so gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## amd_tan

ilovecocohanel said:


> purchased Altadama 140 OYSTER PYTHON. will post pics when its with me.
> 
> altadamas 140 are so comfy for me. i can run in them. love my previous black python version.



Congrats!!! I can't wait for your pics hun xoxo


----------



## beagly911

Hipployta said:


> Just got home...I literally took off my shoes and socks and rolled my uniform pants up to take these LOL. Pardon the mirror I grabbed from behind a door.
> 
> Lady Peep 150mm Moroccan Red with Gold Spikes and Leopard pony hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seems high so I put them next to a pair of Maggie 160s...eh?


 Gorgeous!!  They look terrrific on!!


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:
			
		

> Shoe twins (if I keep mine)!!!! They are totally hot!
> 
> CONGRATS!!! Such a classic!
> 
> I luv these! I saw them in person and they are gorgeous!
> 
> Can't wait to see them! I love the Altadama---so comfortable!!



Why wouldn't you keep them?!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous!!  They look terrrific on!!


They look great on!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Hipployta said:


> Just got home...I literally took off my shoes and socks and rolled my uniform pants up to take these LOL. Pardon the mirror I grabbed from behind a door.
> 
> Lady Peep 150mm Moroccan Red with Gold Spikes and Leopard pony hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seems high so I put them next to a pair of Maggie 160s...eh?



HOT! Those are beautiful. I couldn't find them at Neiman Marcus or Saks today.


----------



## Shoezz

Mmmmm!!  Mmmm!! Delicious .... Girl....LOVE them ..





dbeth said:


> These are my new babies and they truely are amazing IRL. I took many pics, with the flash on & off. Anyone considering these, you must see them in person!!!! AMAZING!!   I did find them easier to walk in than the spiked Pigalles, but not sure why since they are the same style & heel height. Also, I know a few people were wondering about the lace. I find them to be somewhat comfortable, unlike the spiked ones that dug in at the side of my foot.
> 
> Pigalle Pick & Co 120 in nude/rose gold


----------



## Shoezz

Dianabanana12 said:


> I disagree I think they look so cute on you!! Totally worth $795! At least you found a pair in your size!! I cant



I'm with you. I want those babies sooo bad. My hunting skills are terrible. I never find what I REALLy want in my size.


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> Why wouldn't you keep them?!




Because I initially couldn't find anything to wear with it----I was having trouble. But the other day I tried on a black dress and the style of it was so cute with the shoes! And it looks good with skinnies..........so I am 99% sure I am keeping them now. Oh! And also because I am practicing walking around in them, which I am getting better at. Piggie 120's are a bit challenging for me, but I am glad I didn't completely give up because I was almost there.


----------



## Dianabanana12

Shoezz said:


> I'm with you. I want those babies sooo bad. My hunting skills are terrible. I never find what I REALLy want in my size.



me either!! THEN i get so desperate i buy on ebay & bonanza a size too big or a size too small lol ...


----------



## jamidee

dbeth said:
			
		

> Because I initially couldn't find anything to wear with it----I was having trouble. But the other day I tried on a black dress and the style of it was so cute with the shoes! And it looks good with skinnies..........so I am 99% sure I am keeping them now. Oh! And also because I am practicing walking around in them, which I am getting better at. Piggie 120's are a bit challenging for me, but I am glad I didn't completely give up because I was almost there.



Cant get me out of my yellow piggies... I find outfits just so I can wear them! I adore them with skinnies and even black dresses ... Don't give up! They are just so fabulous!


----------



## stilly

Dego said:


> Finally tracked down my beloved Bloody Marys!
> Been searching 3 years for these! And they are my first Louboutins!


 
These look fabulous on you!!!
Love them!!!


----------



## Hipployta

I wanted to thank everyone via multi-quote but I keep getting a security token issue. 

So I'll just send out a general thanks for the support of me falling off the shoe wagon LOL


----------



## heychar

Hipployta said:


> I wanted to thank everyone via multi-quote but I keep getting a security token issue.
> 
> So I'll just send out a general thanks for the support of me falling off the shoe wagon LOL



I get that security token too! only when I use my Ip4 though!


----------



## anniethecat

Hipployta said:


> I wanted to thank everyone via multi-quote but I keep getting a security token issue.
> 
> So I'll just send out a general thanks for the support of me falling off the shoe wagon LOL


 


heychar said:


> I get that security token too! only when I use my Ip4 though!


 
I get that about 99% of the time when I am at work...of course I really shouldn't be on tPF then. but oh well!


----------



## dbeth

jamidee said:


> Cant get me out of my yellow piggies... I find outfits just so I can wear them! I adore them with skinnies and even black dresses ... Don't give up! They are just so fabulous!




  I just went to H&M today so I could find something to match them. I have a black dress that looks great, but I want more than 1 outfit to pair them with. And yea, they really are fabulous. I don't think I can return these!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Hipployta said:


> Just got home...I literally took off my shoes and socks and rolled my uniform pants up to take these LOL. Pardon the mirror I grabbed from behind a door.
> 
> Lady Peep 150mm Moroccan Red with Gold Spikes and Leopard pony hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They seems high so I put them next to a pair of Maggie 160s...eh?



these are amazing!!!!!


----------



## ColdSteel

If you love your shoes, you'll find a way to make outfits. Trust me. When I bought my red Matastrasse Velvet Orlatos I had no idea how or when I would wear them. I just HAD to have them. ($60 at a consignment store? i'd have been brain damaged to not take them! And worn literally once!) Suffice it to say, they're some of my most worn shoes. They really spark up an outfit.

Today I bought black patent simple 85s. They're so, well, simple... but they're just what I wanted  I had lots of fun writing my reveal thread. I've been anticipating these so long.


----------



## NataliaRedSole

mellowbear said:


> My 160mm Daffodiles in Black Patent in a size 36. :3



Congrats they are amazing! It is true that they are very high yet very comfy to walk in


----------



## Dianabanana12

NataliaRedSole said:


> Congrats they are amazing! It is true that they are very high yet very comfy to walk in



Imo Super comfy !!! I don't sve daffs but I have highness pretty much daffs sister with a peep toe. But your ankles are screwed if you tip over lol


----------



## heychar

Dianabanana12 said:


> Imo Super comfy !!! I don't sve daffs but I have highness pretty much daffs sister with a peep toe. But your ankles are screwed if you tip over lol



I know right! Ankle suicide! ush:


----------



## Dianabanana12

heychar said:


> I know right! Ankle suicide! ush:


 

OMG its my biggest fear! And I am one of those people who falls and random times for no apparent reason. Literally, my boyfriend waits for it on a monthly basis, I think my falling is the highlight of his life. 

 So one day, I will be complaining about breaking my ankle on TPF. I also tend to put the blame on others, so I may yell at all you CL TPF'ers for encouraging the purchase of these beautiful shoes .... But, the most important thing, I will look fabulous falling! 

hahaha


----------



## heychar

Dianabanana12 said:


> OMG its my biggest fear! And I am one of those people who falls and random times for no apparent reason. Literally, my boyfriend waits for it on a monthly basis, I think my falling is the highlight of his life.
> 
> So one day, I will be complaining about breaking my ankle on TPF. I also tend to put the blame on others, so I may yell at all you CL TPF'ers for encouraging the purchase of these beautiful shoes .... But, the most important thing, I will look fabulous falling!
> 
> hahaha



I am one of those people too!


----------



## laurenychu

dbeth said:


> I just went to H&M today so I could find something to match them. I have a black dress that looks great, but I want more than 1 outfit to pair them with. And yea, they really are fabulous. I don't think I can return these!!!



i actually wear my fluo MUCH more than my black pigalles!


----------



## dbeth

laurenychu said:


> i actually wear my fluo MUCH more than my black pigalles!




I remember your modeling pic!!! You look so awesome in them. You really rock those skinny jeans---great thighs!!


----------



## briska1989

Zophie said:


> Just got these 120 mm Biancas. Not sure whether I'm keeping them though. I ordered 140 mm and then they shipped 120 instead, and when I called they don't have the 140. But they are very comfy and fit well. Not that I don't like them, just not sure...



Beautiful, sexy legs and nice toe cleavage


----------



## briska1989

pixiesparkle said:


> Everyone's new purchases are beautiful!!
> I was finally brave enough to venture out of my CL comfort zone and purchased the black patent Pigalle 120!! It will take me a long time to get used to the pitch and they may not get worn much but they are too gorgeous to pass




good, nice shoes on you


----------



## laurenychu

dbeth said:


> I remember your modeling pic!!! You look so awesome in them. You really rock those skinny jeans---great thighs!!



thanks! i agree with the other ladies, these are so easy to pair with things in your closet once you get over the shock of the color! can`t wait to see some outfit posts from you!


----------



## heychar

laurenychu said:


> i actually wear my fluo MUCH more than my black pigalles!



You were my fluo Piggy inspiration I was sold when I saw you rock them


----------



## heychar

dbeth said:


> I just went to H&M today so I could find something to match them. I have a black dress that looks great, but I want more than 1 outfit to pair them with. And yea, they really are fabulous. I don't think I can return these!!!



I picked up a fluo yellow Blazer from river island and now im thinking of returning as it might be abit overkill ..ive been to lazy to even check if they match in colour now i've got it home!
Tried them on with black leggings, white rock'ish type tshirt and cropped leather biker jacket! OMG i'm in love with my new fluo piggies!


----------



## laurenychu

heychar said:


> You were my fluo Piggy inspiration I was sold when I saw you rock them



omg i die! you made my day! where are your outfit pics!


----------



## heychar

laurenychu said:


> omg i die! you made my day! where are your outfit pics!



I daren't post them I look fat in them! I hate myself in pics oh and my reflection


----------



## dbeth

heychar said:


> I picked up a fluo yellow Blazer from river island and now im thinking of returning as it might be abit overkill ..ive been to lazy to even check if they match in colour now i've got it home!
> Tried them on with black leggings, white rock'ish type tshirt and cropped leather biker jacket! OMG i'm in love with my new fluo piggies!



Yeah, I know what you mean. I tried on a fluor yellow top that matched the piggies & I felt like it was overkill, to much for me.  There was a fabulous fluro palm tree strapless dress, but it didn't work for my body type. It would have looked great!! It had a mix of the pink, yellow, white & black.


----------



## heychar

dbeth said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. I tried on a fluor yellow top that matched the piggies & I felt like it was overkill, to much for me.  There was a fabulous fluro palm tree strapless dress, but it didn't work for my body type. It would have looked great!! It had a mix of the pink, yellow, white & black.



I think fluo looks great with royal blue and turquoise! I need a turquoise dress with these and shocking pink nails I think... I have no idea where I'm going in this outfit mind you 

I saw a similar skirt to the dress you described considered it with pink Daffs but thinking about it the fluo piggies would look great with it with a white blouse


----------



## dbeth

heychar said:


> I think fluo looks great with royal blue and turquoise! I need a turquoise dress with these and shocking pink nails I think... I have no idea where I'm going in this outfit mind you
> 
> I saw a similar skirt to the dress you described considered it with pink Daffs but thinking about it the fluo piggies would look great with it with a white blouse



Yes!! I remember the skirt. And they have a sheer top as well. I got the top but the yellow wasn't really a fluro/neon color, so I am going to return it. I think the pink Daffs would look PERFECT with that print!!!  Check out the short strapless dress, it's so cute and you could wear the piggies or Daffs with it.


----------



## heychar

dbeth said:


> Yes!! I remember the skirt. And they have a sheer top as well. I got the top but the yellow wasn't really a fluro/neon color, so I am going to return it. I think the pink Daffs would look PERFECT with that print!!!  Check out the short strapless dress, it's so cute and you could wear the piggies or Daffs with it.



I'll check it out tomorrow! Thanks for the info


----------



## HHPmom

I got these at Last Call today for $250, retail $795, size 36.5. Lady Cukor 70mm in taffeta. These are pix taken in the store.


----------



## airina666

My latest addition, the Rolling Spikes in patent  from Jean Brown, Brisbane Australia, AU$1395. 

http://instagr.am/p/K4d_gcpXFx/


----------



## jamidee

heychar said:
			
		

> I think fluo looks great with royal blue and turquoise! I need a turquoise dress with these and shocking pink nails I think... I have no idea where I'm going in this outfit mind you
> 
> I saw a similar skirt to the dress you described considered it with pink Daffs but thinking about it the fluo piggies would look great with it with a white blouse



Hahah I wore mine with navy and shocking pink nails... I thought it was fabulous! 




That's the dress and nails... Minus the shoes, but I loved it. I also have this great yellow and grey top... And I love to wear them with all black!


----------



## heychar

jamidee said:


> Hahah I wore mine with navy and shocking pink nails... I thought it was fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 1728322
> 
> 
> That's the dress and nails... Minus the shoes, but I loved it. I also have this great yellow and grey top... And I love to wear them with all black!



Love your pink nails the shape is perfect! Do you have pics of the fluo with the grey/yellow outfit would love to see!


----------



## jamidee

heychar said:


> Love your pink nails the shape is perfect! Do you have pics of the fluo with the grey/yellow outfit would love to see!


http://www.express.com/striped-boxy-midi-tee-45608-721/control/page/10/show/3/index.pro
I don't have a pic of the outfit, but I did this shirt with black jeggings. Just click on the yellow. It matches the shoes perfectly and is just enough yellow without being too much.


----------



## heychar

jamidee said:


> http://www.express.com/striped-boxy-midi-tee-45608-721/control/page/10/show/3/index.pro
> I don't have a pic of the outfit, but I did this shirt with black jeggings. Just click on the yellow. It matches the shoes perfectly and is just enough yellow without being too much.



I love it and those royal blue jeans she has in the pic go so well it too!


----------



## beagly911

My newest additions from a lovely tPF'er....Who, What, Wear to come tomorrow!!!


----------



## Nadin22

beagly911 said:


> My newest additions from a lovely tPF'er....Who, What, Wear to come tomorrow!!!



Congrats! These are very nice and perfect for Summer!


----------



## beagly911

Nadin22 said:


> Congrats! These are very nice and perfect for Summer!


 Thanks Nadin, it was raining here so didn't want to take them out today, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Chins4

2 new additions with one more still on the way....

Mrs Boxe 110 in red patent - total bargain from Ebay





And although I said no more python and no more 85s - Pigalle 85s in Black Python Lucido.






The skin on these is stunning!


----------



## beagly911

Chins4 said:


> 2 new additions with one more still on the way....
> 
> Mrs Boxe 110 in red patent - total bargain from Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And although I said no more python and no more 85s - Pigalle 85s in Black Python Lucido.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skin on these is stunning!


 Great new additions Chin!!


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Beagly


----------



## anniethecat

Chins4 said:


> 2 new additions with one more still on the way....
> 
> Mrs Boxe 110 in red patent - total bargain from Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And although I said no more python and no more 85s - Pigalle 85s in Black Python Lucido.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skin on these is stunning!


 

Love both!


----------



## SassySarah

It's been a while since I've posted, but I'm so excited about my latest pair!  Pigalle 100 black patent black spikes


----------



## maychai76

SassySarah said:


> It's been a while since I've posted, but I'm so excited about my latest pair!  Pigalle 100 black patent black spikes



Congrats SassySarah&#10084;May I know where did you get your latest Pigalle? I understand that they are from fall collection and still not available in my local store yet.Thank you.


----------



## SassySarah

maychai76 said:
			
		

> Congrats SassySarah&#10084;May I know where did you get your latest Pigalle? I understand that they are from fall collection and still not available in my local store yet.Thank you.



Thank you! I purchased through the boutique at Forum Shops in Vegas. Palazzo is also getting them and I believe Robertson has them.


----------



## maychai76

SassySarah said:


> Thank you! I purchased through the boutique at Forum Shops in Vegas. Palazzo is also getting them and I believe Robertson has them.



Thank you Sarah.Do you know any websites to get these online.I only saw the 120mm ones but not 100mm.I'm from Singapore


----------



## maychai76

Pigalle 100 Lame fall collection from Japan


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

maychai76 said:


> Pigalle 100 Lame fall collection from Japan



Wow! Beautiful fabric! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

SassySarah said:


> It's been a while since I've posted, but I'm so excited about my latest pair!  Pigalle 100 black patent black spikes



*Sassy* Congrats! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Nadin22

SassySarah said:


> It's been a while since I've posted, but I'm so excited about my latest pair!  Pigalle 100 black patent black spikes



They are great and look amazing on you!!! Congrats! 
Is that an engagement ring?


----------



## Nadin22

maychai76 said:


> Pigalle 100 Lame fall collection from Japan



Congrats! They are gorgeous!


----------



## maychai76

Thank you Nadin and CRISPEDROSA


----------



## CarolineHermes

maychai76 said:


> Pigalle 100 Lame fall collection from Japan


 
I LOVE these, amazing! I hope they will be bale to get in europe/US too???


----------



## beagly911

maychai76 said:


> Pigalle 100 Lame fall collection from Japan


 Lovely, congrats!!


----------



## amd_tan

Posted some recent purchases in my thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...collection-thread-726204-10.html#post21968777

Lots of pics so I shan't flood this thread! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## sakura

maychai76 said:


> Thank you Sarah.Do you know any websites to get these online.I only saw the 120mm ones but not 100mm.I'm from Singapore



Not sure which websites will carry them but the US and European boutiques will ship overseas.


----------



## AlicePhillipa

One of my three last purchases : my *Very Prive 120* in nude​


----------



## AlicePhillipa

The second : my *Pigalle Plato* in red


----------



## AlicePhillipa

The third and the last pair : my black* Simple Pump*s


----------



## AlicePhillipa

My three pairs together ...


----------



## dbeth

Chins4 said:


> 2 new additions with one more still on the way....
> 
> Mrs Boxe 110 in red patent - total bargain from Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And although I said no more python and no more 85s - Pigalle 85s in Black Python Lucido.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skin on these is stunning!



Love the color on the miss boxe!! Gorgeous!! And the python skin looks amazing 


maychai76 said:


> Pigalle 100 Lame fall collection from Japan



Gorgeous!!!! 



AlicePhillipa said:


> My three pairs together ...



Congrats!! I really luv the red patent pigalles!! I have them in the Banane style.


----------



## cts900

Chins4 said:


> 2 new additions with one more still on the way....
> 
> Mrs Boxe 110 in red patent - total bargain from Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And although I said no more python and no more 85s - Pigalle 85s in Black Python Lucido.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skin on these is stunning!



So beautiful!!!!!  The black python lucido is TDF!!!!


----------



## beagly911

AlicePhillipa said:


> My three pairs together ...


Fabulous new additions!  I adore my nude patent VP's!!


----------



## maychai76

CarolineHermes said:


> I LOVE these, amazing! I hope they will be bale to get in europe/US too???



Thanks CarolineI did see these on CL official website but they are Very Prive instead of the Pigalle


----------



## maychai76

sakura said:


> Not sure which websites will carry them but the US and European boutiques will ship overseas.



Thanks Sakura


----------



## maychai76

Thank you everyone for the sweet wordsCongrats to your new purchases AlicePhillipa


----------



## SassySarah

Thank you *CRISPEDROSA & Nadin22!
*
Lovely new additions *maychai76 & AlicePhillipa!  *


----------



## NeonLights

SassySarah said:


> It's been a while since I've posted, but I'm so excited about my latest pair!  Pigalle 100 black patent black spikes



Love these!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

SassySarah said:


> It's been a while since I've posted, but I'm so excited about my latest pair!  Pigalle 100 black patent black spikes



Gorgeous, i need these in my life !!!
Congrats Sarah


----------



## CocoB

AlicePhillipa said:


> My three pairs together ...



The only shoes you'll ever need. One for every occasion! Congrats.


----------



## CocoB

SassySarah said:


> It's been a while since I've posted, but I'm so excited about my latest pair!  Pigalle 100 black patent black spikes




Sarah.... I'm in love with these. Great choice.


----------



## Nolia

*Very Galaxy 120 Fuxia Miroire
True to size fit.  I have a bit of a narrow heel so I may put in some heel grips. 
Quite comfortable.  I can see where some of the panels/sequins look like they are peeling off, but it looks okay to me.  Don't bother me much and I think adds to the charm of the shoe. 
I have tapered toes so peep-toes are often a challenge for me, but the Very Galaxy fits like the Very Prive so I get a good amount of peep!*


----------



## 05_sincere

AlicePhillipa said:
			
		

> The second : my Pigalle Plato in red



Love you new additions....shoe twins these are one of my faves...


----------



## beagly911

Nolia said:


> *Very Galaxy 120 Fuxia Miroire*
> *True to size fit. I have a bit of a narrow heel so I may put in some heel grips. *
> *Quite comfortable. I can see where some of the panels/sequins look like they are peeling off, but it looks okay to me. Don't bother me much and I think adds to the charm of the shoe. *
> *I have tapered toes so peep-toes are often a challenge for me, but the Very Galaxy fits like the Very Prive so I get a good amount of peep!*


 They are gorgeous Nolia!!


----------



## 9distelle

AlicePhillipa said:


> My three pairs together ...


Lovely new additions especially nude VPs!!


----------



## Nolia

beagly911 said:


> They are gorgeous Nolia!!



Thanks beagly!!


----------



## dbeth

Nolia said:


> *Very Galaxy 120 Fuxia Miroire
> True to size fit.  I have a bit of a narrow heel so I may put in some heel grips.
> Quite comfortable.  I can see where some of the panels/sequins look like they are peeling off, but it looks okay to me.  Don't bother me much and I think adds to the charm of the shoe.
> I have tapered toes so peep-toes are often a challenge for me, but the Very Galaxy fits like the Very Prive so I get a good amount of peep!*



Beautiful Nolia!!! I have always liked the Very Galaxy!! They look great on you too!!


----------



## CocoParisNYC

Hello ladies (and gentlemen!), just joined TPF after reading it for years!  Super passionate about CL! I just got the Summerissima!

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=summ...50&start=28&ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:28,i:138


----------



## Jönathan

Nolia said:


> *Very Galaxy 120 Fuxia Miroire
> True to size fit.  I have a bit of a narrow heel so I may put in some heel grips.
> Quite comfortable.  I can see where some of the panels/sequins look like they are peeling off, but it looks okay to me.  Don't bother me much and I think adds to the charm of the shoe.
> I have tapered toes so peep-toes are often a challenge for me, but the Very Galaxy fits like the Very Prive so I get a good amount of peep!*


Congrats they're beautiful and they look absolutely stunning on you!


----------



## dbeth

CocoParisNYC said:


> Hello ladies (and gentlemen!), just joined TPF after reading it for years!  Super passionate about CL! I just got the Summerissima!
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?q=summ...50&start=28&ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:28,i:138




Congrats & welcome!


----------



## Doglover1610

My most recent pair - Very Noeud in pink satin


----------



## beagly911

Doglover1610 said:


> My most recent pair - Very Noeud in pink satin


 Beautiful!!


----------



## stilly

Nolia said:


> *Very Galaxy 120 Fuxia Miroire*
> *True to size fit. I have a bit of a narrow heel so I may put in some heel grips. *
> *Quite comfortable. I can see where some of the panels/sequins look like they are peeling off, but it looks okay to me. Don't bother me much and I think adds to the charm of the shoe. *
> *I have tapered toes so peep-toes are often a challenge for me, but the Very Galaxy fits like the Very Prive so I get a good amount of peep!*


 
These look incredible on you *Nolia*!!!
Love them!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful additions, everyone!


----------



## kham

Pretty!!!



Doglover1610 said:


> My most recent pair - Very Noeud in pink satin


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Nolia said:


> *Very Galaxy 120 Fuxia Miroire
> True to size fit.  I have a bit of a narrow heel so I may put in some heel grips.
> Quite comfortable.  I can see where some of the panels/sequins look like they are peeling off, but it looks okay to me.  Don't bother me much and I think adds to the charm of the shoe.
> I have tapered toes so peep-toes are often a challenge for me, but the Very Galaxy fits like the Very Prive so I get a good amount of peep!*




They look hot on you!


----------



## CocoParisNYC

dbeth said:


> Congrats & welcome!


 
Thank you! You guys have the best shoes!!


----------



## gymangel812

my first CLs in a while, pigalle 100 fluo chic pink:












they're my first pigalles (or pointy toed shoes). not sure if i'm in love with the pointy toe. the color is awesome though.


----------



## glamourbag

gymangel812 said:


> my first CLs in a while, pigalle 100 fluo chic pink:
> 
> they're my first pigalles (or pointy toed shoes). not sure if i'm in love with the pointy toe. the color is awesome though.


 Nice shoes but GREAT LEGS Gym!!! Wowza!


----------



## mlemee

SassySarah said:


> It's been a while since I've posted, but I'm so excited about my latest pair!  Pigalle 100 black patent black spikes



I actually wish I had the 100"s. I have the 120 in these and lately, I'm nervous about wearing 120's out - I have to know where I'm going, dinner, club etc. I can't be on my feet for too long. I'm getting old and I sound like my mum... :shame: *thinks of all her 120 Pigalles going to waste*


----------



## beagly911

CocoParisNYC said:


> Hello ladies (and gentlemen!), just joined TPF after reading it for years!  Super passionate about CL! I just got the Summerissima!
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?q=summ...50&start=28&ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:28,i:138


 Congrats!!  Welcome!


----------



## beagly911

gymangel812 said:


> my first CLs in a while, pigalle 100 fluo chic pink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're my first pigalles (or pointy toed shoes). not sure if i'm in love with the pointy toe. the color is awesome though.


 They are gorgeous gym!!  I vote, keep!!


----------



## fumi

gymangel812 said:


> my first CLs in a while, pigalle 100 fluo chic pink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're my first pigalles (or pointy toed shoes). not sure if i'm in love with the pointy toe. the color is awesome though.



It's a pretty color!


----------



## kham

Thanks to a lovely PFer, here are my "new to me" Lavender Biancas


----------



## Sincerelycass11

I just got an AMAZING *sparkly* pair that i've been lusting over for AGES!!!!

Here's the reveal!


----------



## beagly911

kham said:


> Thanks to a lovely PFer, here are my "new to me" Lavender Biancas


 Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## fumi

kham said:


> Thanks to a lovely PFer, here are my "new to me" Lavender Biancas



It's so gorgeous!!


----------



## kham

beagly911 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!



Thank you beagly!! They are almost flawless, I couldn't resist!


----------



## kham

fumi said:


> It's so gorgeous!!



Thank you fumi!! I was outbid but somehow, their bid was dropped and I won . So, it must have been meant to be  They are beautiful!


----------



## martinaa

kham said:


> Thanks to a lovely PFer, here are my "new to me" Lavender Biancas


 
Sooo beautiful! I love that colour so much!! Congrats


----------



## Sincerelycass11

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous!!



GASP!!!!! That color is to die for!!!!!!!


----------



## ThinSeeker

Tried a pair of camel Plato Pigalles today and it felt so right!!!


----------



## Chins4

Some stunning new additions ladies 

My latest purchase just arrived this week - couldn't resist these Croc VPs on Ebay 






Just love the texture of the skin


----------



## kham

martinaa said:


> Sooo beautiful! I love that colour so much!! Congrats



Thank you!!! he color is gorge!!!


----------



## kham

Chins4 said:


> Some stunning new additions ladies
> 
> My latest purchase just arrived this week - couldn't resist these Croc VPs on Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just love the texture of the skin



Beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## PetitColibri

gymangel812 said:


> my first CLs in a while, pigalle 100 fluo chic pink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're my first pigalles (or pointy toed shoes). not sure if i'm in love with the pointy toe. the color is awesome though.



OMG gorgeous legs ! and love the color congrats !


----------



## PetitColibri

Chins4 said:


> Some stunning new additions ladies
> 
> My latest purchase just arrived this week - couldn't resist these Croc VPs on Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just love the texture of the skin



congrats they are really unique ! I love them !


----------



## heychar

kham said:


> Thanks to a lovely PFer, here are my "new to me" Lavender Biancas



I looooooove this colour Congrats


----------



## heychar

Chins4 said:


> Some stunning new additions ladies
> 
> My latest purchase just arrived this week - couldn't resist these Croc VPs on Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just love the texture of the skin



Love them congrats


----------



## 9distelle

Chins4 said:


> Some stunning new additions ladies
> 
> My latest purchase just arrived this week - couldn't resist these Croc VPs on Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just love the texture of the skin


them on you & nail polish color on toes, congrats!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Here are some photos of the CL Bollywoody Suede Heels. 

They come in Turquoise, Nude, and Pink.

The largest size is 41. I'm usually a 41 1/2, but I can fit my foot in and hoping they will stretch, since they are suede. The actual foot bed is fine, however the toe box is excruciatingly tight.


----------



## stilly

kham said:


> Thanks to a lovely PFer, here are my "new to me" Lavender Biancas


 
These are such an amazing color!!!
Love them!!!


----------



## stilly

gymangel812 said:


> my first CLs in a while, pigalle 100 fluo chic pink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're my first pigalles (or pointy toed shoes). not sure if i'm in love with the pointy toe. the color is awesome though.


 
These look fabulous on you!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## beagly911

Chins4 said:


> Some stunning new additions ladies
> 
> My latest purchase just arrived this week - couldn't resist these Croc VPs on Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just love the texture of the skin


Absolutely Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## kham

heychar said:


> I looooooove this colour Congrats





stilly said:


> These are such an amazing color!!!
> Love them!!!


I love the color. Now to find some outfits to wear with it  
Thank you both!!


----------



## Star1231

kham said:


> Thanks to a lovely PFer, here are my "new to me" Lavender Biancas



 They're gorgeous and perfect on you!!


----------



## kham

Star1231 said:


> They're gorgeous and perfect on you!!



Thank you *Star*!! Can't wait to wear them out!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Here are some photos of the CL Bollywoody Suede Heels.
> 
> They come in Turquoise, Nude, and Pink.
> 
> The largest size is 41. I'm usually a 41 1/2, but I can fit my foot in and hoping they will stretch, since they are suede. The actual foot bed is fine, however the toe box is excruciatingly tight.



Those are super cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kham said:


> Thanks to a lovely PFer, here are my "new to me" Lavender Biancas




Those are very pretty. Congrats!


----------



## Chins4

Thanks kham, Petitcolibri, heychar, 9distelle & beagly 

9distelle, the polish is one of my favourite reds - OPI's Big Apple Red


----------



## kham

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are very pretty. Congrats!



Thank you! I love them!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are super cute!


Thank you so much  ( i might be bias but I think so too! )


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

kham said:


> Thanks to a lovely PFer, here are my "new to me" Lavender Biancas



Congrats! I've always loved this color! So sweet and pretty 



Nolia said:


> *Very Galaxy 120 Fuxia Miroire
> True to size fit.  I have a bit of a narrow heel so I may put in some heel grips.
> Quite comfortable.  I can see where some of the panels/sequins look like they are peeling off, but it looks okay to me.  Don't bother me much and I think adds to the charm of the shoe.
> I have tapered toes so peep-toes are often a challenge for me, but the Very Galaxy fits like the Very Prive so I get a good amount of peep!*



Congrats Nolia! We're shoe twins again! Love the style, congrats



AlicePhillipa said:


> My three pairs together ...



beautiful pix, beautiful shoes, congrats Alice


----------



## heiress-ox

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Here are some photos of the CL Bollywoody Suede Heels.
> 
> They come in Turquoise, Nude, and Pink.
> 
> The largest size is 41. I'm usually a 41 1/2, but I can fit my foot in and hoping they will stretch, since they are suede. The actual foot bed is fine, however the toe box is excruciatingly tight.



gorgeous - they truly are a work of art! i hope they stretch out enough for you!



kham said:


> Thanks to a lovely PFer, here are my "new to me" Lavender Biancas


such a pretty colour and biancas are always a fabulous choice!



gymangel812 said:


> my first CLs in a while, pigalle 100 fluo chic pink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're my first pigalles (or pointy toed shoes). not sure if i'm in love with the pointy toe. the color is awesome though.


i love that the colour of these is more of a coral pink, i love them, congrats!


----------



## starr_shenell

All the way from Switzerland!!!!


----------



## starr_shenell

duplicate post


----------



## kham

heiress-ox said:


> such a pretty colour and biancas are always a fabulous choice!


You can never go wrong with biancas. 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> Congrats! I've always loved this color! So sweet and pretty



The color is beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

starr_shenell said:
			
		

> All the way from Switzerland!!!!
> Not to Mention your pedi color compliments them beautifully!!!



GASP!!!!!! These are gorgeous!!!! Not to


----------



## fumi

starr_shenell said:


> All the way from Switzerland!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1743154



These are so pretty!


----------



## 9distelle

starr_shenell said:


> All the way from Switzerland!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1743154


on you & nail polish color on toes, congrats!!
How do you find in them?


----------



## starr_shenell

Sincerelycass11 said:


> GASP!!!!!! These are gorgeous!!!! Not to


 
Thank you Sincerelycass!  I'm in love with your new turquoise additions as well! 


fumi said:


> These are so pretty!


Thank you so much fumi! 


9distelle said:


> on you & nail polish color on toes, congrats!!
> How do you find in them?


Thanks!!! I emailed every boutique in Europe.  I started with the UK boutiques and two SA's advised me to contact the Parisian boutiques, so I decided to email all of the boutiques in Europe.  Finally, Geneve replied stating that they had them in stock!  I was shocked and immediately sent a bank wire the next day.  Great way to find shoes that are sold out in the US or that were not released in the US such as this color.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

heiress-ox said:


> gorgeous - they truly are a work of art! i hope they stretch out enough for you!
> 
> 
> such a pretty colour and biancas are always a fabulous choice!
> 
> 
> i love that the colour of these is more of a coral pink, i love them, congrats!



Thank you!!! Haha, me too! My shoe trees are too big, so im working on the sock trick right now I was going to use a shoe stretcher, but im afraid of any liquids because they are suede


----------



## heychar

starr_shenell said:


> All the way from Switzerland!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1743154



You got them  congrats they look gorgeous on you!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

starr_shenell said:


> All the way from Switzerland!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1743154



These pair is amazing! Love turquoise! Congrats!


----------



## NANI1972

starr_shenell said:


> All the way from Switzerland!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1743154



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## icecreamom

starr_shenell said:


> All the way from Switzerland!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1743154



Crazy in love with these!!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Love those additions Starr!


----------



## beagly911

starr_shenell said:


> All the way from Switzerland!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1743154


 They are gorgeous starr...I love the color!!


----------



## beagly911

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Thank you!!! Haha, me too! My shoe trees are too big, so im working on the sock trick right now I was going to use a shoe stretcher, but im afraid of any liquids because they are suede


 Sincerely, my suede VP's were tight in the toe box at first and now I need a foot pad for them so the suede will stretch and mine stretched fairly quickly with just wearing them!  Good luck because they are incredible!


----------



## dallche

beautiful!!!


----------



## starr_shenell

heychar said:


> You got them  congrats they look gorgeous on you!


Thank you so much heychar!!!  I'm so glad that you posted your shoes, very, very inspirational! 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> These pair is amazing! Love turquoise! Congrats!


Thank you Crispedrosa, the turquoise font is a cute touch!  



NANI1972 said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you Nani, I think they are sooo gorgeous!  I really lucked up on these.



icecreamom said:


> Crazy in love with these!!!


Me too icecreamom, I did not think I would be able to get my hands on them. 



LizzielovesCL said:


> Love those additions Starr!


Thank you Lizzie!!!  



beagly911 said:


> They are gorgeous starr...I love the color!!


Thank you beagly911!  I've been wanting a pair of turquoise CL's, so glad he released this color in this style.


----------



## dbeth

starr_shenell said:


> All the way from Switzerland!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1743154



WOW! These are truely amazing---the color is soooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## starr_shenell

dbeth said:


> WOW! These are truely amazing---the color is soooo gorgeous!!!


 
Thank you dbeth!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

i didnt even know where to start! congrats ladies!

nolia- love the very galaxies! 
kham- those lavender biancas are perfect!
chins - the croc *jaw drops*
sassysarah - you're making me want to buy those spikes now!!
sincerelycass11 - love all of em but the Bollywoody is tdf!
gymangel - pink fluo is just beyond awesome!
starrshenell - i saw those when i was there hehe - color is amazing on you congrats!


----------



## mojito3008

Just got my Africa Piros BRAND NEW (& already soled by the seller) for only USD300, I think I'm going crazyyyy


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

mojito3008 said:
			
		

> Just got my Africa Piros BRAND NEW (& already soled by the seller) for only USD300, I think I'm going crazyyyy



Great find


----------



## mojito3008

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Great find



Thank you They just popped up on ebay for but it now USD500 and the seller agreed on selling them to me for USD300, so this is really  Still cannot believe!


----------



## Nattie11

beagly911 said:


> New to me from the wonderful lolitablue, brown ostrich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo comfy!!


It's beautiful, looks good on you


----------



## beagly911

Nattie11 said:


> It's beautiful, looks good on you


 thank you so very much, they are really comfy too!!


----------



## beagly911

mojito3008 said:


> Just got my Africa Piros BRAND NEW (& already soled by the seller) for only USD300, I think I'm going crazyyyy


 Gorgeous!!!  What a great deal!


----------



## NorCalShoeGal

AlicePhillipa...
GORG, classic shoes! Love the red Platos. And fab artistic photos!


----------



## Hipployta

I bought the LP in Python Multi but I"ve seen it called Python Jamaica too.  They are cute...but I'm still thinking about it since I have like 6 shoes I still haven't worn LOL


----------



## Perfect Day

Chins4 said:
			
		

> Some stunning new additions ladies
> 
> My latest purchase just arrived this week - couldn't resist these Croc VPs on Ebay
> 
> Just love the texture of the skin



Beautiful


----------



## AEGIS

starr_shenell said:


> All the way from Switzerland!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1743154





Sincerelycass11 said:


> Here are some photos of the CL Bollywoody Suede Heels.
> 
> They come in Turquoise, Nude, and Pink.
> 
> The largest size is 41. I'm usually a 41 1/2, but I can fit my foot in and hoping they will stretch, since they are suede. The actual foot bed is fine, however the toe box is excruciatingly tight.





kham said:


> Thanks to a lovely PFer, here are my "new to me" Lavender Biancas





Chins4 said:


> Some stunning new additions ladies
> 
> My latest purchase just arrived this week - couldn't resist these Croc VPs on Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just love the texture of the skin





Doglover1610 said:


> My most recent pair - Very Noeud in pink satin





glamourbag said:


> Nice shoes but GREAT LEGS Gym!!! Wowza!





Nolia said:


> *Very Galaxy 120 Fuxia Miroire
> True to size fit.  I have a bit of a narrow heel so I may put in some heel grips.
> Quite comfortable.  I can see where some of the panels/sequins look like they are peeling off, but it looks okay to me.  Don't bother me much and I think adds to the charm of the shoe.
> I have tapered toes so peep-toes are often a challenge for me, but the Very Galaxy fits like the Very Prive so I get a good amount of peep!*





AlicePhillipa said:


> My three pairs together ...





Chins4 said:


> 2 new additions with one more still on the way....
> 
> Mrs Boxe 110 in red patent - total bargain from Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And although I said no more python and no more 85s - Pigalle 85s in Black Python Lucido.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skin on these is stunning!





SassySarah said:


> It's been a while since I've posted, but I'm so excited about my latest pair!  Pigalle 100 black patent black spikes





beautiful additions ladies!!


----------



## mojito3008

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous!!!  What a great deal!



Thank you!!!) Can't wait for them to arrive!!


----------



## AEGIS




----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


>


 Love them!  Congrats!!


----------



## Nadin22

AEGIS said:


>



Congrats Aegis, they are very beautiful!


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


>



love the rastas, so perfect for summer too!


----------



## amd_tan

Chins4 said:


> Some stunning new additions ladies
> 
> My latest purchase just arrived this week - couldn't resist these Croc VPs on Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just love the texture of the skin



Can't believe I missed these! They are STUNNING!! Congrats!


----------



## BougieBoo

My favorite pair! Love them! So colorful and fun!!


----------



## 05_sincere

AEGIS said:


>




Beautiful..... mod shots.......I wish my size popped up on ebay.


----------



## kham

AEGIS said:


>



Very nice Aegis!! Congrats!!


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


>



These would go with your yellow Chanel perfectly!!!!    Mod shots!!


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Love them!  Congrats!!





Nadin22 said:


> Congrats Aegis, they are very beautiful!





heiress-ox said:


> love the rastas, so perfect for summer too!





BougieBoo said:


> My favorite pair! Love them! So colorful and fun!!



thanks ladies! i've wanted them for about a year now and never pulled the trigger. so i am happy i found them 



kham said:


> Very nice Aegis!! Congrats!!





05_sincere said:


> Beautiful..... mod shots.......I wish my size popped up on ebay.



i will keep an eye out for you 
37?





dbeth said:


> These would go with your yellow Chanel perfectly!!!!    Mod shots!!



girl you know it!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Sorry for the general shout-out. Beautiful additions, everyone.


----------



## _Danielle_




----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

mojito3008 said:


> Just got my Africa Piros BRAND NEW (& already soled by the seller) for only USD300, I think I'm going crazyyyy



congrats! so pretty!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

AEGIS said:


>



congrats on getting these aegis!!


----------



## starr_shenell

_Danielle_ said:


>


 
^^Oh Dani, this is too cute!  Lovely!


----------



## daughtybag

_Danielle_ said:


>



Hi Danielle!
Wow these are Gorgeous!!!


----------



## dbeth

_Danielle_ said:


>



I love this Danielle! Not only is it cute, but that bag is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Finally pulled the trigger on these after mulling over for weeks.
Very sexy and hot IRL.  Thought it would be too loud, but in fact not.


----------



## beagly911

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on these after mulling over for weeks.
> Very sexy and hot IRL. Thought it would be too loud, but in fact not.


 Oh, I love these...Congrats!!!  So wish I had someplace to wear them!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

beagly911 said:


> Oh, I love these...Congrats!!!  So wish I had someplace to wear them!!


Thank you so much, beagly911!
Same here!  Nowhere to wear them.  I have quite a few statement pieces that I never get to wear!  I should make an effort to wear them anyway even for just casual outings with simple clothes.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on these after mulling over for weeks.
> Very sexy and hot IRL.  Thought it would be too loud, but in fact not.



They are gorgeous on you! Congrats!


----------



## 9distelle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on these after mulling over for weeks.
> Very sexy and hot IRL.  Thought it would be too loud, but in fact not.


They are perfect on you, congrats!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Thank you so much, Lavenderduckiez and 9distelle!!!
Better get a wear out of em

They are comfy for LPs, maybe because of the suede material.


----------



## fumi

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on these after mulling over for weeks.
> Very sexy and hot IRL.  Thought it would be too loud, but in fact not.



They look so hot on you!


----------



## daughtybag

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on these after mulling over for weeks.
> Very sexy and hot IRL.  Thought it would be too loud, but in fact not.



Hi, 
These are gorgeous! Look great on you! )))


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Thank you fumi and daughtybag

I have been reading all your posts for some time.  Very informative!  Thank you so much!
Been quite shy to join in on the band wagon posting, but this is fun!

Thank you for letting me join you


----------



## Missshiv

Lady peeps arrived today!! sorry about the rubbishy photos!!


----------



## beagly911

Missshiv said:


> Lady peeps arrived today!! sorry about the rubbishy photos!!


 Gorgeous!!!  Congrats, they look great on you!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on these after mulling over for weeks.
> Very sexy and hot IRL.  Thought it would be too loud, but in fact not.


 Love them ! Congrats!


----------



## daughtybag

Missshiv said:


> Lady peeps arrived today!! sorry about the rubbishy photos!!



Wow, lovely shoes and sexy too!


----------



## dbeth

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on these after mulling over for weeks.
> Very sexy and hot IRL.  Thought it would be too loud, but in fact not.



I love these! I have seen them IRL and they are gorgeous!!!



Missshiv said:


> Lady peeps arrived today!! sorry about the rubbishy photos!!



Luv!!! My nude patent is one of my favorite shoes. They look great on you----nice gams.


----------



## fumi

Missshiv said:


> Lady peeps arrived today!! sorry about the rubbishy photos!!



They are so sexy!


----------



## dallche

Lovely!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Missshiv said:


> Lady peeps arrived today!! sorry about the rubbishy photos!!



They look hot on you! Congrats!


----------



## kham

Gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

The most recent purchase to add to my family. Presenting my black simple pump 70.


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> The most recent purchase to add to my family. Presenting my black simple pump 70.


 Oh what a great classic that you can wear everyday!!  I love them!!!  Congrats!!! YEA!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> Oh what a great classic that you can wear everyday!!  I love them!!!  Congrats!!! YEA!!



Thanks beagly! I was admiring what a beautiful collection you have the other day.


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Thanks beagly! I was admiring what a beautiful collection you have the other day.


 Thank you Lavendrduckiez, I do have a basic collection but I can wear most all of them any where and with anything!!! I wish I had a reason to wear some of the other great styles!!!!!


----------



## daughtybag

Lavenderduckiez said:


> The most recent purchase to add to my family. Presenting my black simple pump 70.



Wow! Lovely shoes!


----------



## martinaa

Missshiv said:


> Lady peeps arrived today!! sorry about the rubbishy photos!!


 
Oh my!!!! I loveeee nude Lady Peeps! Shoe twins! Congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

daughtybag said:


> Wow! Lovely shoes!



Thanks!


----------



## 9distelle

Missshiv said:


> Lady peeps arrived today!! sorry about the rubbishy photos!!


They look great on you, congrats!!
Do you find them comfy?


----------



## Missshiv

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Congrats, they look great on you!


 Thank you beagly!



daughtybag said:


> Wow, lovely shoes and sexy too!


Thanks!



dbeth said:


> Luv!!! My nude patent is one of my favorite shoes. They look great on you----nice gams.


 he he thanks dbeth!



fumi said:


> They are so sexy!


 Thanks 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> They look hot on you! Congrats!


 Thanks


----------



## Missshiv

kham said:


> Gorgeous!! Congrats!!


 Thank you 



dallche said:


> Lovely!!!


 Thanks



martinaa said:


> Oh my!!!! I loveeee nude Lady Peeps! Shoe twins! Congrats!


 I love them! 



9distelle said:


> They look great on you, congrats!!
> Do you find them comfy?


 Thanks! I've not really worn them out yet but they feel comfy when I've been trying them on in the house


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

lovely new additions ladies!


----------



## heiress-ox

Missshiv said:


> Lady peeps arrived today!! sorry about the rubbishy photos!!



gorgeous, they are super sexy... i really need a nude patent peep toe in my life


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LizzielovesCL said:


> Love them ! Congrats!


LizzielovesCL

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

dbeth said:


> I love these! I have seen them IRL and they are gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Luv!!! My nude patent is one of my favorite shoes. They look great on you----nice gams.


Prefer silver and never usually go for gold, but the more I looked at it the more I fell in love!
Wondering if I can wear suede and leopard prints in the summer, hhmmmmm.....


----------



## jamidee

Missshiv said:
			
		

> Lady peeps arrived today!! sorry about the rubbishy photos!!



You have great legs!


----------



## Missshiv

jamidee said:
			
		

> You have great legs!



thanks jamidee


----------



## Missshiv

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> gorgeous, they are super sexy... i really need a nude patent peep toe in my life



thank you heiress!  I just hope i can walk in them properly!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Missshiv said:


> Lady peeps arrived today!! sorry about the rubbishy photos!!



Congrats! I love this pair! Did you take them tts ?


----------



## Missshiv

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> Congrats! I love this pair! Did you take them tts ?



Thanks! Yes I went tts and they seem to fit fine


----------



## Kenyanqn

Hi guys! I'm new to the board, although i stumbled upon it (and all the wonderful advice)  while researching what shoes to get. Anyway, I finally gave in to my temptation and here are my first two babies... Bianca 140 patent calf and the Maggie 140 kid/calf santa fe


----------



## Hipployta

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on these after mulling over for weeks.
> Very sexy and hot IRL.  Thought it would be too loud, but in fact not.



Welcome to the family...though mine haven't left their box in the closet


----------



## Hipployta

AEGIS said:


>



I've given up on getting these LOL


----------



## AEGIS

Hipployta said:


> I've given up on getting these LOL



No don't give up! Might need to be flexible with sizing. If I see them in your size or close I will pm you


----------



## jamidee

AEGIS said:
			
		

> No don't give up! Might need to be flexible with sizing. If I see them in your size or close I will pm you



Damn u aegis... Dammmmmmmnnnn u woman


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

Is it me or Louboutin's creations for the past two seasons (including this coming fall) are just.....blah.  Yes, I'm horrified of the thought, but it seems to me that he may be running out of ideas.  The designs seem to be eccentric as they should be, but for the wrong reasons.  What do you all think?  

P.S. I am an avid Louboutin collector...please do not bash, just expressing honest feelings.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Hipployta said:


> Welcome to the family...though mine haven't left their box in the closet


I havent worn my either.
I saw a lady the other day wearing these with a navy suit.  She looked very hip and chic.
We both should not let it go to waste in our closets!

Looking forward to seeing more of your mod pics!!!


----------



## wannaprada

It's been a while since I posted here and for those who read/contributed to my forum in which I complained about how uncomfortable CLs in general are, you may be surprised to see me posting here, but here I am with one of two pairs of CLs I nabbed during this sale season.  I am so loving these!!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> It's been a while since I posted here and for those who read/contributed to my forum in which I complained about how uncomfortable CLs in general are, you may be surprised to see me posting here, but here I am with one of two pairs of CLs I nabbed during this sale season. I am so loving these!!


 OH, wanna, I so want these!!  They look terrific on you!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Love these on you Wanna!! 

What size did you get? 


wannaprada said:


> It's been a while since I posted here and for those who read/contributed to my forum in which I complained about how uncomfortable CLs in general are, you may be surprised to see me posting here, but here I am with one of two pairs of CLs I nabbed during this sale season. I am so loving these!!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:
			
		

> OH, wanna, I so want these!!  They look terrific on you!!



Thanks Beagly!!




			
				mistyknightwin said:
			
		

> Love these on you Wanna!!
> 
> What size did you get?



Thanks Misty!! I got my CL TTS, sz 41 and they fit perfectly, length wise. The strap is a tad bit big but nothing an extra hole won't fix!


----------



## 9distelle

wannaprada said:


> It's been a while since I posted here and for those who read/contributed to my forum in which I complained about how uncomfortable CLs in general are, you may be surprised to see me posting here, but here I am with one of two pairs of CLs I nabbed during this sale season.  I am so loving these!!


They look stunning on you, congrats!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

wannaprada said:


> It's been a while since I posted here and for those who read/contributed to my forum in which I complained about how uncomfortable CLs in general are, you may be surprised to see me posting here, but here I am with one of two pairs of CLs I nabbed during this sale season.  I am so loving these!!


Love them on you Wanna!!


----------



## wannaprada

9distelle said:
			
		

> They look stunning on you, congrats!!






			
				LizzielovesCL said:
			
		

> Love them on you Wanna!!



Thanks ladies!!


----------



## evanescent

wannaprada said:


> It's been a while since I posted here and for those who read/contributed to my forum in which I complained about how uncomfortable CLs in general are, you may be surprised to see me posting here, but here I am with one of two pairs of CLs I nabbed during this sale season.  I am so loving these!!



They look AMAZING on you!! congrats!!


----------



## AEGIS

Kenyanqn said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to the board, although i stumbled upon it (and all the wonderful advice)  while researching what shoes to get. Anyway, I finally gave in to my temptation and here are my first two babies... Bianca 140 patent calf and the Maggie 140 kid/calf santa fe





welcome! great picks!


----------



## wannaprada

evanescent said:
			
		

> They look AMAZING on you!! congrats!!



Why thank you!


----------



## daughtybag

wannaprada said:


> It's been a while since I posted here and for those who read/contributed to my forum in which I complained about how uncomfortable CLs in general are, you may be surprised to see me posting here, but here I am with one of two pairs of CLs I nabbed during this sale season.  I am so loving these!!



Wow, these are lovely shoes! Does this run true to size?


----------



## wannaprada

daughtybag said:
			
		

> Wow, these are lovely shoes! Does this run true to size?



Thanks! And yes, I found them to run TTS.


----------



## daughtybag

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Thanks! And yes, I found them to run TTS.



Thanks!!! Love it!


----------



## CCbeige

dbeth said:


> FINALLY picked a nude patent shoe!!  It was between the Banane and the Bianca. So happy with my purchase, I know I will get a ton of wear out of these. I also have the VP patent nude, but they just don't 'do it' for me. I like a little bit of a higher heel and the VP are not that comfy to me. So the Banane 140 was my pick! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!



Dbeth, that shoes is TDF...love it


----------



## dbeth

CCbeige said:


> Dbeth, that shoes is TDF...love it



Thanks CC!


----------



## stilly

Missshiv said:


> Lady peeps arrived today!! sorry about the rubbishy photos!!


 
The LPs look amazing on you *Missshiv*!!!


----------



## Cruisin4Coach

OK, I guess I'm officially hooked!  I went to Vegas a couple of weeks ago and bought my first pair of CLs - black patent Soso 100s.  I love them so much I started looking at *bay and seeing what was there.  Lo and behold, a pair of pre-owned, barely used Nude Sosos in my exact size were up for auction.  The red soles are still there!  I won the auction today, and got this pair for less than half of what I paid for the new ones, so I figure I'm ahead!  Yay!  Here are pics of my black ones, and the nude ones that are being shipped today. I can't wait to see them!


----------



## beagly911

Cruisin4Coach said:


> OK, I guess I'm officially hooked! I went to Vegas a couple of weeks ago and bought my first pair of CLs - black patent Soso 100s. I love them so much I started looking at *bay and seeing what was there. Lo and behold, a pair of pre-owned, barely used Nude Sosos in my exact size were up for auction. The red soles are still there! I won the auction today, and got this pair for less than half of what I paid for the new ones, so I figure I'm ahead! Yay! Here are pics of my black ones, and the nude ones that are being shipped today. I can't wait to see them!


 They are gorgeous...and so the addiction begins!!!  hehe!  Can't wait to see whats next!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Cruisin4Coach said:
			
		

> OK, I guess I'm officially hooked!  I went to Vegas a couple of weeks ago and bought my first pair of CLs - black patent Soso 100s.  I love them so much I started looking at *bay and seeing what was there.  Lo and behold, a pair of pre-owned, barely used Nude Sosos in my exact size were up for auction.  The red soles are still there!  I won the auction today, and got this pair for less than half of what I paid for the new ones, so I figure I'm ahead!  Yay!  Here are pics of my black ones, and the nude ones that are being shipped today. I can't wait to see them!



Congrats!


----------



## daughtybag

Cruisin4Coach said:
			
		

> OK, I guess I'm officially hooked!  I went to Vegas a couple of weeks ago and bought my first pair of CLs - black patent Soso 100s.  I love them so much I started looking at *bay and seeing what was there.  Lo and behold, a pair of pre-owned, barely used Nude Sosos in my exact size were up for auction.  The red soles are still there!  I won the auction today, and got this pair for less than half of what I paid for the new ones, so I figure I'm ahead!  Yay!  Here are pics of my black ones, and the nude ones that are being shipped today. I can't wait to see them!



Hi there Cruisin4Coach !
Lovely shoes and sexy!!!
Hi have been wanting to try this CL shoes style but worried about sizing. If you dont mind my asking does these shoes run true to size? I am a size9 US. Do you think I would fit the size 39 on this  style? Thanks!


----------



## miss.SHOE

wannaprada said:


> It's been a while since I posted here and for those who read/contributed to my forum in which I complained about how uncomfortable CLs in general are, you may be surprised to see me posting here, but here I am with one of two pairs of CLs I nabbed during this sale season.  I am so loving these!!


gorgeous against your skin!


----------



## Cruisin4Coach

daughtybag said:
			
		

> Hi there Cruisin4Coach !
> Lovely shoes and sexy!!!
> Hi have been wanting to try this CL shoes style but worried about sizing. If you dont mind my asking does these shoes run true to size? I am a size9 US. Do you think I would fit the size 39 on this  style? Thanks!



Hi Daughtybag!  Thanks for the welcome!  Regarding sizing, here's what I've found...I am normally a 7 (37) for most other brands.  I tried a 37 in the Simple pumps, but they kept slipping off my heels, and the 36.5 was too tight.  So, I figured that I needed something with an ankle strap or a slingback to keep my heel on.  I think the Sosos run a hair small, because my foot was just a little too long for the 37.  I needed the 37.5 for the best fit in this style.  It's hard to say if this will apply to you, you may find it runs TTS for you.  And, once the toebox stretches a little, the width will be more comfortable, so I've been wearing them around the house to break them in.  My DH looks at me and smiles, "Heyyy, now THAT's what I'm talkin' about!"


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Cruisin4Coach said:


> OK, I guess I'm officially hooked!  I went to Vegas a couple of weeks ago and bought my first pair of CLs - black patent Soso 100s.  I love them so much I started looking at *bay and seeing what was there.  Lo and behold, a pair of pre-owned, barely used Nude Sosos in my exact size were up for auction.  The red soles are still there!  I won the auction today, and got this pair for less than half of what I paid for the new ones, so I figure I'm ahead!  Yay!  Here are pics of my black ones, and the nude ones that are being shipped today. I can't wait to see them!



Those are really pretty! I'm sure you got a good deal for them!


----------



## Cruisin4Coach

beagly911 said:
			
		

> They are gorgeous...and so the addiction begins!!!  hehe!  Can't wait to see whats next!!!



LOL, I know!  I will have to ban myself before I get too much momentum going....


----------



## daughtybag

Cruisin4Coach said:


> Hi Daughtybag!  Thanks for the welcome!  Regarding sizing, here's what I've found...I am normally a 7 (37) for most other brands.  I tried a 37 in the Simple pumps, but they kept slipping off my heels, and the 36.5 was too tight.  So, I figured that I needed something with an ankle strap or a slingback to keep my heel on.  I think the Sosos run a hair small, because my foot was just a little too long for the 37.  I needed the 37.5 for the best fit in this style.  It's hard to say if this will apply to you, you may find it runs TTS for you.  And, once the toebox stretches a little, the width will be more comfortable, so I've been wearing them around the house to break them in.  My DH looks at me and smiles, "Heyyy, now THAT's what I'm talkin' about!"



Thanks a lot Cruisin4Coach!
I will try to find the 39.5 on these style!


----------



## Sirophix

Fresh from Singapore and worth the customs scare!




In loooooove!

Sent from my mobile phone using PurseForum


----------



## Cruisin4Coach

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Those are really pretty! I'm sure you got a good deal for them!



Thanks, Lavenderduckiez, I think I did okay!  Hey, I see we're neighbors, I am in the Bay Area, too!


----------



## Cruisin4Coach

Sirophix said:
			
		

> Fresh from Singapore and worth the customs scare!
> 
> In loooooove!
> 
> Sent from my mobile phone using PurseForum



Wow, those are nice!  Love the colors, Congrats!


----------



## fumi

Sirophix said:


> Fresh from Singapore and worth the customs scare!
> 
> View attachment 1762954
> 
> 
> In loooooove!
> 
> Sent from my mobile phone using PurseForum



The carnival python looks amazing!


----------



## soleilbrun

Sirophix said:


> Fresh from Singapore and worth the customs scare!
> 
> View attachment 1762954
> 
> 
> In loooooove!
> 
> Sent from my mobile phone using PurseForum


 
Simply gorgeous!!


----------



## kham

Sirophix said:


> Fresh from Singapore and worth the customs scare!
> 
> View attachment 1762954
> 
> 
> In loooooove!
> 
> Sent from my mobile phone using PurseForum



   
They are beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## daughtybag

Sirophix said:


> Fresh from Singapore and worth the customs scare!
> 
> View attachment 1762954
> 
> 
> In loooooove!
> 
> Sent from my mobile phone using PurseForum



Wow! These are lovely shoes!!!


----------



## amd_tan

Sirophix said:


> Fresh from Singapore and worth the customs scare!
> 
> View attachment 1762954
> 
> 
> In loooooove!
> 
> Sent from my mobile phone using PurseForum


One of my fave python skins ever!! SO PRETTY!
Congrats hun xoxo


----------



## wannaprada

miss.SHOE said:
			
		

> gorgeous against your skin!


Thanks! 




			
				Sirophix said:
			
		

> Fresh from Singapore and worth the customs scare!
> 
> In loooooove!
> 
> Sent from my mobile phone using PurseForum



Wow!


----------



## 9distelle

Sirophix said:


> Fresh from Singapore and worth the customs scare!
> 
> View attachment 1762954
> 
> 
> In loooooove!
> 
> Sent from my mobile phone using PurseForum


Beautiful on you!!


----------



## Missshiv

stilly said:
			
		

> The LPs look amazing on you Missshiv!!!



Thank you so much stilly!!


----------



## dbeth

Cruisin4Coach said:


> OK, I guess I'm officially hooked!  I went to Vegas a couple of weeks ago and bought my first pair of CLs - black patent Soso 100s.  I love them so much I started looking at *bay and seeing what was there.  Lo and behold, a pair of pre-owned, barely used Nude Sosos in my exact size were up for auction.  The red soles are still there!  I won the auction today, and got this pair for less than half of what I paid for the new ones, so I figure I'm ahead!  Yay!  Here are pics of my black ones, and the nude ones that are being shipped today. I can't wait to see them!



Congrats on your first pair!  Can't go wrong with the color, it will go with anything. 



Sirophix said:


> Fresh from Singapore and worth the customs scare!
> 
> View attachment 1762954
> 
> 
> In loooooove!
> 
> Sent from my mobile phone using PurseForum



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Hipployta

AEGIS said:


> No don't give up! Might need to be flexible with sizing. If I see them in your size or close I will pm you



Thank you but I've been looking around for a year so I got them out of my system LOL


----------



## Hipployta

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I havent worn my either.
> I saw a lady the other day wearing these with a navy suit.  She looked very hip and chic.
> We both should not let it go to waste in our closets!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more of your mod pics!!!



I should wear them...but the rainy season has started in Miami. I'll treat them and then carefully pick a day LOL


----------



## Roxy1186

So I am brand new to your forum, and this is my first time posting.
I found these GORGEOUS CL's at a thrift store...YES! a THRIFT STORE. They are brand spankin new, never worn. I saw them and thought, oh hey! Cute shoes! But on closer inspection...i nearly DIED! Cost me all of $100 WHAT A STEAL!! Now, my only question is...what are they???


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Hipployta said:


> I should wear them...but the rainy season has started in Miami. I'll treat them and then carefully pick a day LOL



Can't wear any of my CLs for a month either for rainy season here in Tokyo.
Have been wearing my Choo's which I don't care much for these days...


----------



## fumi

Roxy1186 said:


> So I am brand new to your forum, and this is my first time posting.
> I found these GORGEOUS CL's at a thrift store...YES! a THRIFT STORE. They are brand spankin new, never worn. I saw them and thought, oh hey! Cute shoes! But on closer inspection...i nearly DIED! Cost me all of $100 WHAT A STEAL!! Now, my only question is...what are they???



Congrats! What a steal! They look like the Duvette.


----------



## Roxy1186

fumi said:


> Congrats! What a steal! They look like the Duvette.



They are!! OOoOoo!!! Nice! Thank you!!!


----------



## AEGIS

Roxy1186 said:


> So I am brand new to your forum, and this is my first time posting.
> I found these GORGEOUS CL's at a thrift store...YES! a THRIFT STORE. They are brand spankin new, never worn. I saw them and thought, oh hey! Cute shoes! But on closer inspection...i nearly DIED! Cost me all of $100 WHAT A STEAL!! Now, my only question is...what are they???




those look like the duvette...but i am not sure they are authentic.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Roxy1186 said:
			
		

> So I am brand new to your forum, and this is my first time posting.
> I found these GORGEOUS CL's at a thrift store...YES! a THRIFT STORE. They are brand spankin new, never worn. I saw them and thought, oh hey! Cute shoes! But on closer inspection...i nearly DIED! Cost me all of $100 WHAT A STEAL!! Now, my only question is...what are they???



Hate to say it but above all they look fake.. I hope for your sake I'm wrong.


----------



## Cruisin4Coach

Roxy1186 said:
			
		

> So I am brand new to your forum, and this is my first time posting.
> I found these GORGEOUS CL's at a thrift store...YES! a THRIFT STORE. They are brand spankin new, never worn. I saw them and thought, oh hey! Cute shoes! But on closer inspection...i nearly DIED! Cost me all of $100 WHAT A STEAL!! Now, my only question is...what are they???



Like others said, they look like the Duvette, but there are a couple things I see that don't look "right" as far as what authentic CLs show....While I don't want to list them so replica makers can correct their mistakes, if you look at photos of genuine CLs, you will see the differences yourself.   Ever hopeful that you got a great deal, though, I hope it was just due to the fuzzy pics......


----------



## BirkinsNShoes

Hello fellow shoenistas. I haven't been on in forever and a half. We are preparing for the birth of our son, who is scheduled to arrive next month. Uber exciting. While I'm completing my solo babymoon in Europe and on maternity leave, I will be catching up. I have made some fab purchases. How can you pass up Christian Louboutin in Paris? Anywho, the first pair is the Isolde. I tried on these shoes a couple of months ago. My ankles were more like cankles, and my feet were swollen. That was not a pretty visual. As luck would have it, the swelling went down temporarily, so I finally got these beauties. My best friend gifted me with the gold ones when they first came out so she and I could be shoe twins. We finally wore them to Beyonce's concerts in New Jersey last month. At 33 weeks pregnant, I'm going to kill it in these shoes with a pair of J Brand Leather Leggings and a DSquared blazer. Since I'm in London right now, I think I should break them in properly. I've missed you ladies, and I look forward to modeling my other new purchases.


----------



## wannaprada

BirkinsNShoes said:
			
		

> Hello fellow shoenistas. I haven't been on in forever and a half. We are preparing for the birth of our son, who is scheduled to arrive next month. Uber exciting. While I'm completing my solo babymoon in Europe and on maternity leave, I will be catching up. I have made some fab purchases. How can you pass up Christian Louboutin in Paris? Anywho, the first pair is the Isolde. I tried on these shoes a couple of months ago. My ankles were more like cankles, and my feet were swollen. That was not a pretty visual. As luck would have it, the swelling went down temporarily, so I finally got these beauties. My best friend gifted me with the gold ones when they first came out so she and I could be shoe twins. We finally wore them to Beyonce's concerts in New Jersey last month. At 33 weeks pregnant, I'm going to kill it in these shoes with a pair of J Brand Leather Leggings and a DSquared blazer. Since I'm in London right now, I think I should break them in properly. I've missed you ladies, and I look forward to modeling my other new purchases.



Go 'head hot mama!


----------



## fumi

BirkinsNShoes said:


> Hello fellow shoenistas. I haven't been on in forever and a half. We are preparing for the birth of our son, who is scheduled to arrive next month. Uber exciting. While I'm completing my solo babymoon in Europe and on maternity leave, I will be catching up. I have made some fab purchases. How can you pass up Christian Louboutin in Paris? Anywho, the first pair is the Isolde. I tried on these shoes a couple of months ago. My ankles were more like cankles, and my feet were swollen. That was not a pretty visual. As luck would have it, the swelling went down temporarily, so I finally got these beauties. My best friend gifted me with the gold ones when they first came out so she and I could be shoe twins. We finally wore them to Beyonce's concerts in New Jersey last month. At 33 weeks pregnant, I'm going to kill it in these shoes with a pair of J Brand Leather Leggings and a DSquared blazer. Since I'm in London right now, I think I should break them in properly. I've missed you ladies, and I look forward to modeling my other new purchases.



Wow, you are amazing for wearing high heels during your pregnancy! You go girl! Can't wait to see your other purchases!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

fumi said:


> Congrats! What a steal! They look like the Duvette.



Dear Fumi

As promised, these are for you!!!
Love Me 100s.

Sorry for the crappy mobile photos.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

fumi said:


> Congrats! What a steal! They look like the Duvette.



4 more photos of Love Me 100s.


----------



## daughtybag

Hello ladies,
Here is my new CL atalanta shoes! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## daughtybag

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear Fumi
> 
> As promised, these are for you!!!
> Love Me 100s.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy mobile photos.



Wow these are lovely shoes!


----------



## fumi

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> 4 more photos of Love Me 100s.



They look so cute on you! Thank you for all the lovely pics!


----------



## beagly911

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> 4 more photos of Love Me 100s.


 They are gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

daughtybag said:


> Hello ladies,
> Here is my new CL atalanta shoes! Thanks for letting me share!


 These look great on you!  Congrats!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> 4 more photos of Love Me 100s.



Love those, Love me's! I was thinking of purchasing them myself.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

daughtybag said:


> Wow these are lovely shoes!


Thank you!!!  Comfier than regular Pigalles fyi.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

daughtybag said:


> Hello ladies,
> Here is my new CL atalanta shoes! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

fumi said:


> They look so cute on you! Thank you for all the lovely pics!


Thank you fumi!!!
Much prefer the looks of 120s, but 100s are a piece of cake running all over town!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

beagly911 said:


> They are gorgeous!


Thank you so much!!!

Comfy not killing my pinky which I do have a problem with and also sweet and sexy!!!
Highly recommend them!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LizzielovesCL said:


> Love those, Love me's! I was thinking of purchasing them myself.


The mesh bit doesn't squeeze the heck outta your toes so they are much more comfortable than regular pigalles.


----------



## angelcove

wannaprada said:


> It's been a while since I posted here and for those who read/contributed to my forum in which I complained about how uncomfortable CLs in general are, you may be surprised to see me posting here, but here I am with one of two pairs of CLs I nabbed during this sale season. I am so loving these!!


 
You wear them bautifully!!!


----------



## nillacobain

Roxy1186 said:


> So I am brand new to your forum, and this is my first time posting.
> I found these GORGEOUS CL's at a thrift store...YES! a THRIFT STORE. They are brand spankin new, never worn. I saw them and thought, oh hey! Cute shoes! But on closer inspection...i nearly DIED! Cost me all of $100 WHAT A STEAL!! Now, my only question is...what are they???


 
I agree w/the others - these are not authentic. Sorry! I hope you can bring them back and have a refund.


----------



## daughtybag

HelenOfTroy45 said:


>



Thanks!


----------



## daughtybag

beagly911 said:


> These look great on you!  Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## Hipployta

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Can't wear any of my CLs for a month either for rainy season here in Tokyo.
> Have been wearing my Choo's which I don't care much for these days...



It's all very annoying...if I move to Korea or Japan next year it'll be the same as you


----------



## Kenyanqn

AEGIS said:


> welcome! great picks!



Thank you!


----------



## wannaprada

angelcove said:
			
		

> You wear them bautifully!!!



Awe, thanks!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Hipployta said:


> It's all very annoying...if I move to Korea or Japan next year it'll be the same as you


WhhaattttTTT???  Possibly moving to either Korea or Japan???
If you do, please let me know!!!  Will show you around.
Definitely point you in the right direction, i.e., Louboutin boutiques, hehe!!!


----------



## daughtybag

Hello ladies!
Here is my Alta Iowa Shoes! 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Cruisin4Coach

daughtybag said:
			
		

> Hello ladies!
> Here is my Alta Iowa Shoes!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Nice!  They look sexy on!  I thought about those, too, because the strap will keep my heel in.  Congrats!


----------



## daughtybag

Cruisin4Coach said:


> Nice!  They look sexy on!  I thought about those, too, because the strap will keep my heel in.  Congrats!



Hi Cruisin4Coach,
We have the same thoughts about these shoes as I have major heel slippage!
For these style, I'm sure it's a better fit...


----------



## dibonne

Its finally mine!! 

more on Style Wa


----------



## floridasun8

dibonne said:


> Its finally mine!!
> 
> more on Style Wa



OMG I LOVE these!!!!!!  Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

dibonne said:


> Its finally mine!!
> 
> more on Style Wa



these look amazing on you!! congrats


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

dibonne said:


> Its finally mine!!
> 
> more on Style Wa


Ooooooo!!!! Fierce!!!  Very sexy!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## beagly911

daughtybag said:


> Hello ladies!
> Here is my Alta Iowa Shoes!
> Thanks for letting me share!


 Oh I love these, I'm a sucker for a Mary Jane!!


----------



## beagly911

dibonne said:


> Its finally mine!!
> 
> more on Style Wa


 Stunning, congrats!


----------



## dbeth

dibonne said:


> Its finally mine!!
> 
> more on Style Wa



HOT!!!   I was wondering what these looked like on because I think it's a shoe you have to see in person and try on. They look stunning on you!


----------



## fumi

dibonne said:


> Its finally mine!!
> 
> more on Style Wa



So pretty!!! They look amazing on you!


----------



## daughtybag

beagly911 said:


> Oh I love these, I'm a sucker for a Mary Jane!!




Hi beagly911!
Thanks! I'm so loving it too!


----------



## daughtybag

dibonne said:


> Its finally mine!!
> 
> more on Style Wa



Wow! Sexy shoes! Congrats!!!


----------



## beagly911

daughtybag said:


> Hi beagly911!
> Thanks! I'm so loving it too!


 I've been debating on the Iowa for awhile but decided on a different Mary Jane, which should be here next week!!!


----------



## daughtybag

beagly911 said:


> I've been debating on the Iowa for awhile but decided on a different Mary Jane, which should be here next week!!!



Hi beagly911!

That would be great! Post modeling  pictures OK??


----------



## beagly911

daughtybag said:


> Hi beagly911!
> 
> That would be great! Post modeling pictures OK??


 Oh they are an exotic so there will be a reveal and updates to collection thread and this thread!!!  They are worthy of it...python!!!!


----------



## daughtybag

beagly911 said:


> Oh they are an exotic so there will be a reveal and updates to collection thread and this thread!!!  They are worthy of it...python!!!!



Hi beagly911,

  OMG! Cant wait to see the pictures!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> It's been a while since I posted here and for those who read/contributed to my forum in which I complained about how uncomfortable CLs in general are, you may be surprised to see me posting here, but here I am with one of two pairs of CLs I nabbed during this sale season.  I am so loving these!!



They are very nice!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

daughtybag said:


> Hello ladies!
> Here is my Alta Iowa Shoes!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Those are very nice. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

dibonne said:


> Its finally mine!!
> 
> more on Style Wa


Those are so pretty on you! Congrats!


----------



## daughtybag

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are very nice. Thanks for sharing!


  Hi there Lavenderduckiez!
Thanks ! love it!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

So as I'm not really involved in sale season I decided to pick these up as I've always liked the style..

Jenny 150 in Amythyste Satin.. Sized .5 up from TTS and they fit perfectly.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

These also just arrived - New Simples.. I never loved this style but the price was too good to pass on and I actually love them on my feet! 




Excuse my grubby mirror


----------



## megt10

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> These also just arrived - New Simples.. I never loved this style but the price was too good to pass on and I actually love them on my feet!
> 
> View attachment 1767258
> 
> 
> Excuse my grubby mirror


 Great additions Loubiwhirl. They do look good on your feet.


----------



## wannaprada

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> These also just arrived - New Simples.. I never loved this style but the price was too good to pass on and I actually love them on my feet!
> 
> Excuse my grubby mirror



Great purchases!! And where did you find these Simples?!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Thanks Meg I was surprised and they're so comfortable despite being .5 down from TTS! 




			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Great purchases!! And where did you find these Simples?!



Thank you! I found them on eBay  took a chance on a brand new seller and got them for around £140! Very happy girly.


----------



## 9distelle

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> So as I'm not really involved in sale season I decided to pick these up as I've always liked the style..
> 
> Jenny 150 in Amythyste Satin.. Sized .5 up from TTS and they fit perfectly.


Awesome and the color is TDF, congrats!! Mod pics!!


----------



## heychar

daughtybag said:


> Hello ladies!
> Here is my Alta Iowa Shoes!
> Thanks for letting me share!


Congrats 



dibonne said:


> Its finally mine!!
> 
> more on Style Wa


Congrats 


Loubiwhirl_ said:


> So as I'm not really involved in sale season I decided to pick these up as I've always liked the style..
> 
> Jenny 150 in Amythyste Satin.. Sized .5 up from TTS and they fit perfectly.



Congrats  I had the Amythyste Jennys too but returned them too HN as they were too big but they're gawjus



Loubiwhirl_ said:


> These also just arrived - New Simples.. I never loved this style but the price was too good to pass on and I actually love them on my feet!
> 
> View attachment 1767258
> 
> 
> Excuse my grubby mirror



Love these on you Congrats


----------



## dbeth

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> So as I'm not really involved in sale season I decided to pick these up as I've always liked the style..
> 
> Jenny 150 in Amythyste Satin.. Sized .5 up from TTS and they fit perfectly.



Omg, these are soooooo GORGEOUS Loubiwhirl!!!! LUV!  
And your leopard simples are such a fun shoe!! I love wearing leopard!



daughtybag said:


> Hello ladies!
> Here is my Alta Iowa Shoes!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Congrats daughty!! They look great on you!!


----------



## heiress-ox

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> So as I'm not really involved in sale season I decided to pick these up as I've always liked the style..
> 
> Jenny 150 in Amythyste Satin.. Sized .5 up from TTS and they fit perfectly.



gorgeous - where di dyou find these! we  need mod pics!


----------



## kham

Introducing my Helmour 100 mini glitter 

Still undecided if they're keepers though. The heel is so thin. They're actually pretty sturdy but I'd be super upset if they snapped


----------



## cocokarlie

Hi! I've been reading all the older posts and I'm so jealous of everyone's CL collections! I just got my first ever CLs today (two actually) Simple 70 in black and nude patent! Super basic, but I don't have much practice wearing heels for extended periods of time and I didn't want my first CLs to be for special occasions only. I can't wait to wear them - they fit like a glove.

distilleryimage6.instagram.com/21ec3e60bc6d11e1bf341231380f8a12_7.jpg
(can't seem to get the photo to work)
No mod pics yet, haven't had time.

I was also seriously considering new simples in nude, they blend with my feet so well - next time! (though that will be a long while)


----------



## heiress-ox

kham said:


> Introducing my Helmour 100 mini glitter
> 
> Still undecided if they're keepers though. The heel is so thin. They're actually pretty sturdy but I'd be super upset if they snapped



i love them on you - they look great on your feet - i'd say that they are keepers! i stay away from thin heels too, but if they feel sturdy enough for you & the way you walk then i'd def. keep em!


----------



## kham

heiress-ox said:


> i love them on you - they look great on your feet - i'd say that they are keepers! i stay away from thin heels too, but if they feel sturdy enough for you & the way you walk then i'd def. keep em!



Thank you!! They feel fine. I'll walk around in them a bit before making a final decision though. The sizing is crazy on these. I could have taken 1 full size down, but they only had the 1/2.


----------



## wannaprada

kham said:
			
		

> Introducing my Helmour 100 mini glitter
> 
> Still undecided if they're keepers though. The heel is so thin. They're actually pretty sturdy but I'd be super upset if they snapped



Love these but be careful. I had a pair of thin heeled CLs a couple of years ago (can't recall the name) and sure enough, after a few wears, the heel snapped. And I'm not a heavy girl! Hopefully you won't have the same problem.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Thanks ladies! I do feel quite lucky to have scored 2 pairs for less than 1 sale pair .. both pairs are eBay finds. Will get some mods up when Im not working......... could be a while  haha will do my best! 



9distelle said:


> Awesome and the color is TDF, congrats!! Mod pics!!


 


dbeth said:


> Omg, these are soooooo GORGEOUS Loubiwhirl!!!! LUV!
> And your leopard simples are such a fun shoe!! I love wearing leopard!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats daughty!! They look great on you!!


 


heiress-ox said:


> gorgeous - where di dyou find these! we need mod pics!


----------



## fumi

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> So as I'm not really involved in sale season I decided to pick these up as I've always liked the style..
> 
> Jenny 150 in Amythyste Satin.. Sized .5 up from TTS and they fit perfectly.





Loubiwhirl_ said:


> These also just arrived - New Simples.. I never loved this style but the price was too good to pass on and I actually love them on my feet!
> 
> View attachment 1767258
> 
> 
> Excuse my grubby mirror



Wow, both shoes are just gorgeous!! I love purple satin and leopard glitter!


----------



## fumi

kham said:


> Introducing my Helmour 100 mini glitter
> 
> Still undecided if they're keepers though. The heel is so thin. They're actually pretty sturdy but I'd be super upset if they snapped



I think they look cute, but I personally wouldn't buy them because they look treacherous to walk in due to the thin heel and one side of the shoe missing


----------



## gymangel812

lady peep sling python carnival (ebay find - for less than the price they are on sale!)








oh how i love this skin. who would ever think paint splatters on python would look good?!?!


----------



## fumi

gymangel812 said:


> lady peep sling python carnival (ebay find - for less than the price they are on sale!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh how i love this skin. who would ever think paint splatters on python would look good?!?!



They look amazing!!


----------



## miss.SHOE

gymangel812 said:


> lady peep sling python carnival (ebay find - for less than the price they are on sale!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh how i love this skin. who would ever think paint splatters on python would look good?!?!


omg:worthy: this is what my slingbacks dream are made of. congrats


----------



## daughtybag

kham said:


> Introducing my Helmour 100 mini glitter
> 
> Still undecided if they're keepers though. The heel is so thin. They're actually pretty sturdy but I'd be super upset if they snapped




Lovely shoes! and sexy too!


----------



## daughtybag

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> These also just arrived - New Simples.. I never loved this style but the price was too good to pass on and I actually love them on my feet!
> 
> View attachment 1767258
> 
> 
> Excuse my grubby mirror





I love these!!! Congrats!


----------



## daughtybag

heychar said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> Congrats  I had the Amythyste Jennys too but returned them too HN as they were too big but they're gawjus
> 
> 
> 
> Love these on you Congrats



Hi heychar;
Thank you!


----------



## daughtybag

gymangel812 said:


> lady peep sling python carnival (ebay find - for less than the price they are on sale!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh how i love this skin. who would ever think paint splatters on python would look good?!?!




Wow these are too die for! Lovely!!!


----------



## kham

wannaprada said:


> Love these but be careful. I had a pair of thin heeled CLs a couple of years ago (can't recall the name) and sure enough, after a few wears, the heel snapped. And I'm not a heavy girl! Hopefully you won't have the same problem.


That's exactly what I'm afraid of. Though these are sale shoes, they still weren't "cheap" so I'd be pretty upset if something like that happened.



fumi said:


> I think they look cute, but I personally wouldn't buy them because they look treacherous to walk in due to the thin heel and one side of the shoe missing


They are cute and they're not tough to walk in at all, but wondering what it would be like on concrete.



daughtybag said:


> Lovely shoes! and sexy too!


Thank you!!


----------



## FashionGoddess




----------



## fumi

FashionGoddess said:


>



These are showstopper shoes!


----------



## 05_sincere

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> lady peep sling python carnival (ebay find - for less than the price they are on sale!)
> 
> oh how i love this skin. who would ever think paint splatters on python would look good?!?!



Omg gym those are beautiful!  Can't wait for outfit pics.


----------



## 05_sincere

kham said:
			
		

> Introducing my Helmour 100 mini glitter
> 
> Still undecided if they're keepers though. The heel is so thin. They're actually pretty sturdy but I'd be super upset if they snapped



Khan these look great on you. I let my Elisa go because of the thin heel it felt like it was bending as I walked.


----------



## 05_sincere

My newest additions... I finally own a black CL...and was able to get the Pigalle Plato which I prefer in 120....I.was able to get both of these for a steal on ebay...


----------



## FashionGoddess

fumi said:


> These are showstopper shoes!



Thank you Fumi...I love them!


----------



## floridasun8

FashionGoddess said:


>



Ahhh I love the asteroid!  Never seen this color way before but very fun and a nice pop of color!  Congrats!


----------



## FashionGoddess

floridasun8 said:


> Ahhh I love the asteroid!  Never seen this color way before but very fun and a nice pop of color!  Congrats!



Thank you so much!


----------



## kham

05_sincere said:


> Khan these look great on you. I let my Elisa go because of the thin heel it felt like it was bending as I walked.



Thank you!! I'm gonna walk around my house when I get back. Can't really tell from my carpeted hotel room, but if I'm not totally comfortable in them, they're going back.


----------



## DebbiNC

FashionGoddess said:


>


 
Whoa! You have my attention!! Beautiful!


----------



## DebbiNC

05_sincere said:


> My newest additions... I finally own a black CL...and was able to get the Pigalle Plato which I prefer in 120....I.was able to get both of these for a steal on ebay...




Be still my heart! Congrats. They are lovely! Modeling pics please!


----------



## FashionGoddess

DebbiNC said:


> Whoa! You have my attention!! Beautiful!




Thank you Debbi...This colorway is exclusive to the SCP Boutique...when it made the sale..I jumped on the opportunity to have such a unique shoe. I love them!


----------



## tigerkitty

Filo in Lady glitter


----------



## tigerkitty

Une Plume in Nude ( bought a while ago...) - my go-to summer shoes!


----------



## beagly911

FashionGoddess said:


>


 Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

05_sincere said:


> My newest additions... I finally own a black CL...and was able to get the Pigalle Plato which I prefer in 120....I.was able to get both of these for a steal on ebay...


 congrats, they are great!


----------



## beagly911

tigerkitty said:


> Filo in Lady glitter


 


tigerkitty said:


> Une Plume in Nude ( bought a while ago...) - my go-to summer shoes!


 The Filo is stunning and the Une Plume is a terrific summer shoe!!


----------



## tigerkitty

beagly911 said:


> The Filo is stunning and the Une Plume is a terrific summer shoe!!



Thank you!!


----------



## FashionGoddess

beagly911 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you Beagly!


----------



## wannaprada

tigerkitty said:
			
		

> Une Plume in Nude ( bought a while ago...) - my go-to summer shoes!



Love these! Congrats!


----------



## fumi

tigerkitty said:


> Filo in Lady glitter



I love how shimmery it is!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> So as I'm not really involved in sale season I decided to pick these up as I've always liked the style..
> 
> Jenny 150 in Amythyste Satin.. Sized .5 up from TTS and they fit perfectly.



Those are super sexy! I love the color!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

tigerkitty said:


> Une Plume in Nude ( bought a while ago...) - my go-to summer shoes!



These are beautiful along with your other one!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

05_sincere said:


> My newest additions... I finally own a black CL...and was able to get the Pigalle Plato which I prefer in 120....I.was able to get both of these for a steal on ebay...



Good selection!


----------



## PetitColibri

tigerkitty said:


> Filo in Lady glitter



congrats !
I love the filo !
I would be in heaven if you could post mod pics of these !
BTW are they grey ? purple ?
TIA


----------



## 05_sincere

tigerkitty said:


> Filo in Lady glitter





tigerkitty said:


> Une Plume in Nude ( bought a while ago...) - my go-to summer shoes!



Congrats on the new additions ladies



FashionGoddess said:


>



I love the color of these.




beagly911 said:


> congrats, they are great!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Good selection!





DebbiNC said:


> Be still my heart! Congrats. They are lovely! Modeling pics please!



Thanks ladies modeling pictures to come....


----------



## dbeth

FashionGoddess said:


>



Such a work of art! 



05_sincere said:


> My newest additions... I finally own a black CL...and was able to get the Pigalle Plato which I prefer in 120....I.was able to get both of these for a steal on ebay...



Congrats Sincere!! It's always good to have some nude & black staple shoes!!



tigerkitty said:


> Filo in Lady glitter






tigerkitty said:


> Une Plume in Nude ( bought a while ago...) - my go-to summer shoes!



LOVE the glittered Filo! I saw these in the boutique & I tried them on. They are gorgeous & better in person. And your une plume patents will go with everything.  How is the sizing on this??


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

FashionGoddess said:


>



Drooling.....

Amazing pair! Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

Just received my dark red Bianca's which I got on sale, but they are tight. The sizing thread said size down 1 whole size; I sized down .5, thinking they might be too big, but just the opposite! Will these stretch? My Rolandos, which I got TTS, were tight in the beginning but after a few wears, they fit perfectly. Will the same occur with the Bianca?


----------



## wannaprada

Oh, here are pics!


----------



## kham

wannaprada said:


> Just received my dark red Bianca's which I got on sale, but they are tight. The sizing thread said size down 1 whole size; I sized down .5, thinking they might be too big, but just the opposite! Will these stretch? My Rolandos, which I got TTS, were tight in the beginning but after a few wears, they fit perfectly. Will the same occur with the Bianca?





wannaprada said:


> Oh, here are pics!



They are beautiful! I tried to find a pair, but they were all gone in my size.  To answer your question, yes, they will stretch


----------



## FashionGoddess

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Drooling.....
> 
> Amazing pair! Congrats!



Thank you CRISPEDROSA...I have visited your blog you have great taste in shoes & clothes!


----------



## FashionGoddess

dbeth said:


> Such a work of art!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Sincere!! It's always good to have some nude & black staple shoes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the glittered Filo! I saw these in the boutique & I tried them on. They are gorgeous & better in person. And your une plume patents will go with everything.  How is the sizing on this??



Thank you DBeth...you are so sweet!


----------



## wannaprada

kham said:
			
		

> They are beautiful! I tried to find a pair, but they were all gone in my size.  To answer your question, yes, they will stretch



Oh good!!


----------



## 05_sincere

wannaprada said:


> Oh, here are pics!



Wanna these look great on you...love the color...hope they work out for you


----------



## wannaprada

05_sincere said:
			
		

> Wanna these look great on you...love the color...hope they work out for you



Thanks sincere! Fingers crossed!


----------



## tigerkitty

dbeth said:


> Such a work of art!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Sincere!! It's always good to have some nude & black staple shoes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the glittered Filo! I saw these in the boutique & I tried them on. They are gorgeous & better in person. And your une plume patents will go with everything.  How is the sizing on this??



Thanks!! The Une Plume runs small. I went up one whole size from my normal size. Hope this helps!


----------



## tigerkitty

PetitColibri said:


> congrats !
> I love the filo !
> I would be in heaven if you could post mod pics of these !
> BTW are they grey ? purple ?
> TIA



They are silver...


----------



## brittany729

wannaprada said:


> Oh, here are pics!


Those are beautiful!


----------



## wannaprada

brittany729 said:
			
		

> Those are beautiful!



Thanks Brittany!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Ladies, can I remind you to please REPORT posts that you see are inappropriate? Quoting them with question marks is not helpful. Also, do not call out other members. Simply report and let the mods take care of problem posts. Thanks. *


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Oh, here are pics!



Very pretty!


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> Oh, here are pics!



They are a pretty color!


----------



## Syams

Yolanda Pot Pourri Blue Green


----------



## Syams

Yolanda Pot Pourri Silver. Wanted the very mix but they were sold out at the stores inquired.


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Oh, here are pics!


 They are gorgeous wanna, I'm pretty sure that they will stretch!


----------



## anniethecat

Syams said:


> Yolanda Pot Pourri Silver. Wanted the very mix but they were sold out at the stores inquired.


 

 Both pairs are absolutely bee-you-ti-ful!!!


----------



## beagly911

Syams said:


> Yolanda Pot Pourri Blue Green


 


Syams said:


> Yolanda Pot Pourri Silver. Wanted the very mix but they were sold out at the stores inquired.


 They are incredible...sparkles...


----------



## anniethecat

wannaprada said:


> Just received my dark red Bianca's which I got on sale, but they are tight. The sizing thread said size down 1 whole size; I sized down .5, thinking they might be too big, but just the opposite! Will these stretch? My Rolandos, which I got TTS, were tight in the beginning but after a few wears, they fit perfectly. Will the same occur with the Bianca?


 
Great color!  Have they stretched?


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Very pretty!


Thank you!!




			
				fumi said:
			
		

> They are a pretty color!


Thanks Fumi! 




			
				Syams said:
			
		

> Yolanda Pot Pourri Blue Green






			
				Syams said:
			
		

> Yolanda Pot Pourri Silver. Wanted the very mix but they were sold out at the stores inquired.


Wow! Beautiful shoes! Congrats!




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> They are gorgeous wanna, I'm pretty sure that they will stretch!






			
				anniethecat said:
			
		

> Great color!  Have they stretched?



thanks Beagly and Annie. After wearing two pairs of socks with them for a few hours last night, I was able to wear them to work today. I'm actually experiencing a little heel slippage, which required me to add a pad, but other than that, not bad! Thank goodness!


----------



## dbeth

Syams said:


> Yolanda Pot Pourri Blue Green



Oh my lawd!!!


----------



## fumi

Syams said:


> Yolanda Pot Pourri Blue Green





Syams said:


> Yolanda Pot Pourri Silver. Wanted the very mix but they were sold out at the stores inquired.



Congrats on both! They are just drop dead gorgeous!!


----------



## beagly911

New to me (from the dear Speedah!) Brand new ~ I don't think they have EVER  been worn

Black Nabuck Sueded Python Decocolico


----------



## heiress-ox

Syams said:


> Yolanda Pot Pourri Blue Green





Syams said:


> Yolanda Pot Pourri Silver. Wanted the very mix but they were sold out at the stores inquired.



both are absolutely gorgeous, but the green just makes my heart skip a beat


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:
			
		

> New to me (from the dear Speedah!) Brand new ~ I don't think they have EVER  been worn
> 
> Black Nabuck Sueded Python Decocolico



OMG!! Love them!!


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> New to me (from the dear Speedah!) Brand new ~ I don't think they have EVER  been worn
> 
> Black Nabuck Sueded Python Decocolico




Omg, Beagly! These are TDF!! Nabuck Python!!


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> New to me (from the dear Speedah!) Brand new ~ I don't think they have EVER  been worn
> 
> Black Nabuck Sueded Python Decocolico



Pass em on over to me when you are done with them.


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> OMG!! Love them!!


Thanks wanna, now to be able to actually walk in them haha



dbeth said:


> Omg, Beagly! These are TDF!! Nabuck Python!!


 Oh I know thats why I had to have them!!!!!  They are totally TDF!!


dbeth said:


> Pass em on over to me when you are done with them.


 HMM, ok but I don't think that will happen!!!


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> Thanks wanna, now to be able to actually walk in them haha
> 
> 
> Oh I know thats why I had to have them!!!!!  They are totally TDF!!
> 
> HMM, ok but I don't think that will happen!!!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


>


:boxing: I will fight for these, they are absolutely incredible!!!  And prinstine also....TDF...Thank you to Speedah for opening her closet, I so love being able to raid her closet!!!  She has so many incredible shoes and that she would sell a pair that has never been worn...WOW!!!  Now to be able to actually wear them!!! hahah


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> :boxing: I will fight for these, they are absolutely incredible!!!  And prinstine also....TDF...Thank you to Speedah for opening her closet, I so love being able to raid her closet!!!  She has so many incredible shoes and that she would sell a pair that has never been worn...WOW!!!  Now to be able to actually wear them!!! hahah





Well I can't wait to see outfit pics!!!!


----------



## FashionGoddess

beagly911 said:


> New to me (from the dear Speedah!) Brand new ~ I don't think they have EVER  been worn
> 
> Black Nabuck Sueded Python Decocolico


I love these..they are beautiful!


----------



## FashionGoddess

Syams said:


> Yolanda Pot Pourri Silver. Wanted the very mix but they were sold out at the stores inquired.


...Gorgeous!


----------



## gymangel812

Syams said:


> Yolanda Pot Pourri Silver. Wanted the very mix but they were sold out at the stores inquired.





Syams said:


> Yolanda Pot Pourri Blue Green


wow to both!


----------



## kham

My Watersnake Banane. (I also posted in the sale thread)


----------



## anniethecat

beagly911 said:


> New to me (from the dear Speedah!) Brand new ~ I don't think they have EVER been worn
> 
> Black Nabuck Sueded Python Decocolico


 

they are awesome!!


----------



## anniethecat

kham said:


> My Watersnake Banane. (I also posted in the sale thread)


 
I had these and returned them...the pattern on yours is way nicer than mine were...they look lovely on you.


----------



## kham

anniethecat said:


> I had these and returned them...the pattern on yours is way nicer than mine were...they look lovely on you.



Thank you!! I was actually pleasantly surprised and was thinking I'd be sending them back, but I truly like them.


----------



## fumi

kham said:


> My Watersnake Banane. (I also posted in the sale thread)



These look much more gorgeous in real life! They look awesome on you!


----------



## beagly911

FashionGoddess said:


> I love these..they are beautiful!


Thank you FashionGoddes!



anniethecat said:


> they are awesome!!


Thanks annie, when I saw them I knew I had to have them!!!  And they are so much more IRL!!!


----------



## kham

fumi said:
			
		

> These look much more gorgeous in real life! They look awesome on you!



Thank you Fumi!!


----------



## ilovekitty

I got these few months ago but I have only worn them once! Do you ladies like these??
YAY OR NAY?


----------



## wannaprada

kham said:
			
		

> My Watersnake Banane. (I also posted in the sale thread)



These look great on you!!


----------



## kham

wannaprada said:


> These look great on you!!



Thank you *wanna*!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kham said:


> My Watersnake Banane. (I also posted in the sale thread)



Very hot!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Syams said:


> Yolanda Pot Pourri Silver. Wanted the very mix but they were sold out at the stores inquired.



The heels are gorgeous!!! Model pics please!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> New to me (from the dear Speedah!) Brand new ~ I don't think they have EVER  been worn
> 
> Black Nabuck Sueded Python Decocolico



Oh those are s pretty!! You look fantastic in those!


----------



## daughtybag

beagly911 said:
			
		

> New to me (from the dear Speedah!) Brand new ~ I don't think they have EVER  been worn
> 
> Black Nabuck Sueded Python Decocolico



These are lovely shoes! Sexy!!! Congrats! Love it!!!


----------



## daughtybag

kham said:


> My Watersnake Banane. (I also posted in the sale thread)



Wow! These shoes look great on you! Congrats!!! Do they run true to size?


----------



## daughtybag

wannaprada said:


> Oh, here are pics!



Love the shoes &  Love the color!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## martinaa

beagly911 said:


> New to me (from the dear Speedah!) Brand new ~ I don't think they have EVER been worn
> 
> Black Nabuck Sueded Python Decocolico


 
Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## martinaa

kham said:


> My Watersnake Banane. (I also posted in the sale thread)


 
They look great on you!!


----------



## 9distelle

kham said:


> My Watersnake Banane. (I also posted in the sale thread)


Lovely on you!!


----------



## daughtybag

Hello Ladies!
Finally my City Girl arrived!
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## wannaprada

daughtybag said:
			
		

> Love the shoes &  Love the color!!! Congrats!!!



Thank you!


----------



## wannaprada

daughtybag said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies!
> Finally my City Girl arrived!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Congrats!


----------



## daughtybag

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Congrats!



Thanks!!!


----------



## malecka

I never thought that my first Louboutin shoes will be Fifi, or that I would ever buy that model. The heel is too thin, etc... But I have fallen in love with this pair of shoes and I'm glad they are mine.
I present you FIFI 100 CAMEO ROSE


----------



## daughtybag

malecka said:


> I never thought that my first Louboutin shoes will be Fifi, or that I would ever buy that model. The heel is too thin, etc... But I have fallen in love with this pair of shoes and I'm glad they are mine.
> I present you FIFI 100 CAMEO ROSE



Lovely! Love the color too! Congrats!


----------



## malecka

daughtybag said:


> Lovely! Love the color too! Congrats!


 Thank you! Color is TDF


----------



## 05_sincere

Well my one and only sale shoe arrived and I am in love pictures don't do this shoe any justice... These were taken when I picked them up at UPS last night I will take better mods tonight....EXCITED


----------



## 05_sincere

malecka said:
			
		

> I never thought that my first Louboutin shoes will be Fifi, or that I would ever buy that model. The heel is too thin, etc... But I have fallen in love with this pair of shoes and I'm glad they are mine.
> I present you FIFI 100 CAMEO ROSE



This color is beautiful mod shots please


----------



## kham

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very hot!!!





daughtybag said:


> Wow! These shoes look great on you! Congrats!!! Do they run true to size?





martinaa said:


> They look great on you!!





9distelle said:


> Lovely on you!!



Thank you ladies!!
daughty, yes, I took them TTS


----------



## kham

05_sincere said:


> Well my one and only sale shoe arrived and I am in love pictures don't do this shoe any justice... These were taken when I picked them up at UPS last night I will take better mods tonight....EXCITED



They are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## daughtybag

05_sincere said:


> Well my one and only sale shoe arrived and I am in love pictures don't do this shoe any justice... These were taken when I picked them up at UPS last night I will take better mods tonight....EXCITED



These are lovely shoes! Love it!


----------



## beagly911

kham said:


> My Watersnake Banane. (I also posted in the sale thread)


Gorgeous!  The skin is great!



ilovekitty said:


> I got these few months ago but I have only worn them once! Do you ladies like these??
> YAY OR NAY?


Yah, they look lovely!



daughtybag said:


> Hello Ladies!
> Finally my City Girl arrived!
> Thanks for letting me share!


 


malecka said:


> I never thought that my first Louboutin shoes will be Fifi, or that I would ever buy that model. The heel is too thin, etc... But I have fallen in love with this pair of shoes and I'm glad they are mine.
> I present you FIFI 100 CAMEO ROSE


 Fantastic color!  


05_sincere said:


> Well my one and only sale shoe arrived and I am in love pictures don't do this shoe any justice... These were taken when I picked them up at UPS last night I will take better mods tonight....EXCITED


 Oh they are gorgeous!!


----------



## PetitColibri

malecka said:


> I never thought that my first Louboutin shoes will be Fifi, or that I would ever buy that model. The heel is too thin, etc... But I have fallen in love with this pair of shoes and I'm glad they are mine.
> I present you FIFI 100 CAMEO ROSE



this color is delicious !
congrats !


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

malecka said:


> I never thought that my first Louboutin shoes will be Fifi, or that I would ever buy that model. The heel is too thin, etc... But I have fallen in love with this pair of shoes and I'm glad they are mine.
> I present you FIFI 100 CAMEO ROSE


Gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

05_sincere said:


> Well my one and only sale shoe arrived and I am in love pictures don't do this shoe any justice... These were taken when I picked them up at UPS last night I will take better mods tonight....EXCITED


Congrats!!!
I have the Highness version and the colors are TDF!!!  They go with so many outfits.
Enjoy!!!!


----------



## fumi

malecka said:


> I never thought that my first Louboutin shoes will be Fifi, or that I would ever buy that model. The heel is too thin, etc... But I have fallen in love with this pair of shoes and I'm glad they are mine.
> I present you FIFI 100 CAMEO ROSE



Cameo Rose is such a pretty color! Congrats!



05_sincere said:


> Well my one and only sale shoe arrived and I am in love pictures don't do this shoe any justice... These were taken when I picked them up at UPS last night I will take better mods tonight....EXCITED



Wow, the pattern is amazing!


----------



## fitch1610

Got these in Geneva, Switzerland last week, just wanted to share!


----------



## 05_sincere

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Congrats!!!
> I have the Highness version and the colors are TDF!!!  They go with so many outfits.
> Enjoy!!!!





fumi said:


> Cameo Rose is such a pretty color! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the pattern is amazing!





fitch1610 said:


> Got these in Geneva, Switzerland last week, just wanted to share!


 Congrats on your new addtion


kham said:


> They are gorgeous!!!!





daughtybag said:


> These are lovely shoes! Love it!





beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous!  The skin is great!
> 
> 
> Yah, they look lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic color!
> 
> Oh they are gorgeous!!



Thanks Ladies I can't wait to wear them, I need to stretch them a little.


----------



## kham

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous!  The skin is great!
> 
> 
> Yah, they look lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic color!
> 
> Oh they are gorgeous!!



Thank you Beagly!!


----------



## surlygirl

05_sincere said:


> Well my one and only sale shoe arrived and I am in love pictures don't do this shoe any justice... These were taken when I picked them up at UPS last night I will take better mods tonight....EXCITED



oh em gee! this is why i try to stay away from this place. i didn't know these made sale ... heck, i don't think i knew this skin even came in the bianca!!! they are gorgeous! i love them! gimme! 

congrats on an amazing pair! this is the only sale shoe you need! they're just dreamy!


----------



## wannaprada

malecka said:
			
		

> I never thought that my first Louboutin shoes will be Fifi, or that I would ever buy that model. The heel is too thin, etc... But I have fallen in love with this pair of shoes and I'm glad they are mine.
> I present you FIFI 100 CAMEO ROSE



What a great color! Congrats!


----------



## dbeth

fitch1610 said:


> Got these in Geneva, Switzerland last week, just wanted to share!



Congrats--the gold is so pretty! I love wedges--the perfect summer shoe.




malecka said:


> I never thought that my first Louboutin shoes will be Fifi, or that I would ever buy that model. The heel is too thin, etc... But I have fallen in love with this pair of shoes and I'm glad they are mine.
> I present you FIFI 100 CAMEO ROSE



 WOW. That color is absolutely gorgeous! What I would do for a pair of these in the Banane style!!!!!!!!!!!!  I thought the Cameo Rose only came in suede, I like the patent better.


----------



## terrianne

New-to-me Very Noeud Knotted Satin Pumps arrived today - just an iPhone pic for now, but I love them! My first pair & I'm sure not my last... thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

fitch1610 said:


> Got these in Geneva, Switzerland last week, just wanted to share!



I have never seen that style before. What is it called?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

malecka said:


> I never thought that my first Louboutin shoes will be Fifi, or that I would ever buy that model. The heel is too thin, etc... But I have fallen in love with this pair of shoes and I'm glad they are mine.
> I present you FIFI 100 CAMEO ROSE



Those are very pretty! I love the color!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

05_sincere said:


> Well my one and only sale shoe arrived and I am in love pictures don't do this shoe any justice... These were taken when I picked them up at UPS last night I will take better mods tonight....EXCITED



Hot!


----------



## fitch1610

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I have never seen that style before. What is it called?


I know!!! The Sales Associate told me that they released 2 days before I got them.  Ill take pictures of the code on the box.  I will admit, i've been slacking on looking ahead at the new seasons, but i've never seen anything like them yet.  I have to stop back in the store to ask them before I leave next week.


----------



## malecka

05_sincere said:


> This color is beautiful mod shots please


 


beagly911 said:


> Fantastic color!


 


PetitColibri said:


> this color is delicious !
> congrats !


 


HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Congrats!!!


 


fumi said:


> Cameo Rose is such a pretty color! Congrats!


 


wannaprada said:


> What a great color! Congrats!


 


dbeth said:


> WOW. That color is absolutely gorgeous! What I would do for a pair of these in the Banane style!!!!!!!!!!!! I thought the Cameo Rose only came in suede, I like the patent better.


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are very pretty! I love the color!


 
Thank you girls so much 
My first Loubies, hopefully not the last one! Mod shots maybe later when I catch some time!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

fitch1610 said:


> I know!!! The Sales Associate told me that they released 2 days before I got them.  Ill take pictures of the code on the box.  I will admit, i've been slacking on looking ahead at the new seasons, but i've never seen anything like them yet.  I have to stop back in the store to ask them before I leave next week.



Post some model pics.


----------



## wannaprada

terrianne said:
			
		

> New-to-me Very Noeud Knotted Satin Pumps arrived today - just an iPhone pic for now, but I love them! My first pair & I'm sure not my last... thanks for letting me share.



How pretty, congrats!


----------



## daughtybag

terrianne said:


> New-to-me Very Noeud Knotted Satin Pumps arrived today - just an iPhone pic for now, but I love them! My first pair & I'm sure not my last... thanks for letting me share.



Lovely ! Nice color!  Congrats!


----------



## daughtybag

fitch1610 said:


> Got these in Geneva, Switzerland last week, just wanted to share!


Wow, these are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

terrianne said:


> New-to-me Very Noeud Knotted Satin Pumps arrived today - just an iPhone pic for now, but I love them! My first pair & I'm sure not my last... thanks for letting me share.



Cute shoes!


----------



## LisaMarie24

heiress-ox said:


> beautiful, that royal blue colour is TDF


How are they walking in?? Are you able to wear them for a good amount of time??


----------



## terrianne

daughtybag said:


> Lovely ! Nice color!  Congrats!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Cute shoes!



Thanks ladies! I'm excited to wear them out for the first time. I'm finding though that now all I want is more More MORE! It's awful and wonderful at the same time, haha.


----------



## chloe speaks

terrianne said:


> New-to-me Very Noeud Knotted Satin Pumps arrived today - just an iPhone pic for now, but I love them! My first pair & I'm sure not my last... thanks for letting me share.



a lovely first pair!


----------



## dbeth

One of my sale purchases this season. Carnaval Python Highness---absolutely LOVE THEM!!   I was really worried because I was going completely out of my comfort zone with this style, mainly due to the high platform. I can't stop staring at them and I have tried them on at least 5-6 times today.   I'm smitten.


----------



## Louboufan

dbeth said:


> One of my sale purchases this season. Carnaval Python Highness---absolutely LOVE THEM!!   I was really worried because I was going completely out of my comfort zone with this style, mainly due to the high platform. I can't stop staring at them and I have tried them on at least 5-6 times today.   I'm smitten.


.


----------



## wannaprada

dbeth said:
			
		

> One of my sale purchases this season. Carnaval Python Highness---absolutely LOVE THEM!!   I was really worried because I was going completely out of my comfort zone with this style, mainly due to the high platform. I can't stop staring at them and I have tried them on at least 5-6 times today.   I'm smitten.



Love these!


----------



## dbeth

Louboufan said:


> .


Thank you louboufan!



wannaprada said:


> Love these!



Thanks wanna!!! I believe there might be one in your size.


----------



## shoe_luvr

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear Fumi
> 
> As promised, these are for you!!!
> Love Me 100s.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy mobile photos.




They look stunning on you!!! I'm seriously thinking of getting a pair. How do they run Helen??


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> One of my sale purchases this season. Carnaval Python Highness---absolutely LOVE THEM!!  I was really worried because I was going completely out of my comfort zone with this style, mainly due to the high platform. I can't stop staring at them and I have tried them on at least 5-6 times today.  I'm smitten.


 
They look totally amazing on you *dbeth*!!!


----------



## daughtybag

dbeth said:


> One of my sale purchases this season. Carnaval Python Highness---absolutely LOVE THEM!!   I was really worried because I was going completely out of my comfort zone with this style, mainly due to the high platform. I can't stop staring at them and I have tried them on at least 5-6 times today.   I'm smitten.



These are lovely shoes! Congrats!


----------



## jjoooo

Can't live without these. Such a versatile piece. Goes with everything.


----------



## jjoooo

daughtybag said:
			
		

> These are lovely shoes! Congrats!



These are great. I should be more challenging


----------



## dbeth

stilly said:


> They look totally amazing on you *dbeth*!!!



Thanks Stilly! I was so worried that they would look like horse hooves on me, & after I slipped them on it was pure love. :giggles:



daughtybag said:


> These are lovely shoes! Congrats!



Thanks daughty!


----------



## dbeth

jjoooo said:


> View attachment 1775415
> 
> 
> Can't live without these. Such a versatile piece. Goes with everything.



LOVE pigalles!!!! You are right, the color is versatile & goes with anything in your closet. I wear my nude bananes quite a bit.



jjoooo said:


> These are great. I should be more challenging



Lol, it definitely takes a step and lots of courage. I NEVER thought I would buy a Highness style.  But work your way up, start off with a smaller platform than the Highness.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

dbeth said:


> One of my sale purchases this season. Carnaval Python Highness---absolutely LOVE THEM!!   I was really worried because I was going completely out of my comfort zone with this style, mainly due to the high platform. I can't stop staring at them and I have tried them on at least 5-6 times today.   I'm smitten.



Those are extremely sexy. Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## terrianne

chloe speaks said:
			
		

> a lovely first pair!



Thanks, chloe!


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> One of my sale purchases this season. Carnaval Python Highness---absolutely LOVE THEM!!   I was really worried because I was going completely out of my comfort zone with this style, mainly due to the high platform. I can't stop staring at them and I have tried them on at least 5-6 times today.   I'm smitten.



Wow you have been on a roll! These look great on you. Can't wait to see how you style them. Please please update your collection thread soon so I can admire all your new acquisitions!


----------



## fumi

jjoooo said:


> View attachment 1775415
> 
> 
> Can't live without these. Such a versatile piece. Goes with everything.



Congrats! Nude pigalles are awesome!


----------



## 9distelle

dbeth said:


> One of my sale purchases this season. Carnaval Python Highness---absolutely LOVE THEM!!   I was really worried because I was going completely out of my comfort zone with this style, mainly due to the high platform. I can't stop staring at them and I have tried them on at least 5-6 times today.   I'm smitten.


Absolutely STUNNING & PERFECT on you, congrats!!
Have you found these extremely comfy due to the high concealed platform?


----------



## heychar

dbeth said:


> One of my sale purchases this season. Carnaval Python Highness---absolutely LOVE THEM!!   I was really worried because I was going completely out of my comfort zone with this style, mainly due to the high platform. I can't stop staring at them and I have tried them on at least 5-6 times today.   I'm smitten.



Love them on you


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

shoe_luvr said:


> They look stunning on you!!! I'm seriously thinking of getting a pair. How do they run Helen??


I am a US6.5 and took a 37 for Love Me and it is perfect.  Same size as any Pigalle 100s.
FYI, for Pigalle 120s, I am a size 36.  They are in fact, easier on the toes than Pigalles.
I hope this helps.  If you let me know what CLs you have, I might be able to help better if we both happen to have the same shoes in order to give you a better indication.


----------



## Jönathan

dbeth said:


> One of my sale purchases this season. Carnaval Python Highness---absolutely LOVE THEM!!   I was really worried because I was going completely out of my comfort zone with this style, mainly due to the high platform. I can't stop staring at them and I have tried them on at least 5-6 times today.   I'm smitten.


Wow! 

Absolutely gorgeous!
They look stunning on you! 
I can't wait to see these beauties in the outfit thread!!


----------



## wannaprada

dbeth said:
			
		

> Thank you louboufan!
> 
> Thanks wanna!!! I believe there might be one in your size.



PM me please!!!


----------



## anniethecat

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Thank you!!! Comfier than regular Pigalles fyi.


 

Both are 100 right?  How is that mesh part, does it seem delicate?  They look great on you!!!


----------



## anniethecat

Roxy1186 said:


> So I am brand new to your forum, and this is my first time posting.
> I found these GORGEOUS CL's at a thrift store...YES! a THRIFT STORE. They are brand spankin new, never worn. I saw them and thought, oh hey! Cute shoes! But on closer inspection...i nearly DIED! Cost me all of $100 WHAT A STEAL!! Now, my only question is...what are they???


 
Sorry hun, these are fake.


----------



## anniethecat

dbeth said:


> One of my sale purchases this season. Carnaval Python Highness---absolutely LOVE THEM!!  I was really worried because I was going completely out of my comfort zone with this style, mainly due to the high platform. I can't stop staring at them and I have tried them on at least 5-6 times today.  I'm smitten.


 
They are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

holy grail! 120mm PonyHair Mme.Butterfly.  Finally got CL leopard and a shoe I know I will get a lot of wear out of.


----------



## wannaprada

AEGIS said:
			
		

> holy grail! 120mm PonyHair Mme.Butterfly.  Finally got CL leopard and a shoe I know I will get a lot of wear out of.



OMG, love those!! Really, really love those! Lol! Congrats Aegis!


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> OMG, love those!! Really, really love those! Lol! Congrats Aegis!



thanks! the height is great too.  i knew the 150mm would be....annoying after awhile and the 85 and 100mm were too low.


----------



## wannaprada

AEGIS said:
			
		

> thanks! the height is great too.  i knew the 150mm would be....annoying after awhile and the 85 and 100mm were too low.



I might need these in my life. I'm just sayin'!


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> I might need these in my life. I'm just sayin'!



if i see them i will text you asap!


----------



## wannaprada

AEGIS said:
			
		

> if i see them i will text you asap!



You're the best enabler I know! Thanks so much! Lol!


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> One of my sale purchases this season. Carnaval Python Highness---absolutely LOVE THEM!!   I was really worried because I was going completely out of my comfort zone with this style, mainly due to the high platform. I can't stop staring at them and I have tried them on at least 5-6 times today.   I'm smitten.




they're a surprising choice for you but you carry them well bc of your legs.  i find that too many people who wear this style have super skinny legs and they look like hooves....expensive hooves.

you wear this style very well


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> One of my sale purchases this season. Carnaval Python Highness---absolutely LOVE THEM!!  I was really worried because I was going completely out of my comfort zone with this style, mainly due to the high platform. I can't stop staring at them and I have tried them on at least 5-6 times today.  I'm smitten.


 


jjoooo said:


> View attachment 1775415
> 
> 
> Can't live without these. Such a versatile piece. Goes with everything.


 


AEGIS said:


> holy grail! 120mm PonyHair Mme.Butterfly. Finally got CL leopard and a shoe I know I will get a lot of wear out of.


 Ok, how in the heck did I get 3 pages behind???  
dbeth, they are gorgeous!!!  I love the Carnival skin!
jjoooo, great everyday shoe!!
AEGIS, they are fabulous!!


----------



## kham

They're finally here!!! Courtesy of Pam Jenkins 

Introducing my Python Carnival Highness


----------



## cts900

AEGIS said:


> holy grail! 120mm PonyHair Mme.Butterfly.  Finally got CL leopard and a shoe I know I will get a lot of wear out of.



Beautiful.  Your POLISH is outrageous!!!!!!! I L-O-V-E it!!!!!!


----------



## kham

AEGIS said:


> holy grail! 120mm PonyHair Mme.Butterfly.  Finally got CL leopard and a shoe I know I will get a lot of wear out of.



They are so pretty!! Congrats *Aegis*!!


----------



## AEGIS

kham said:


> They're finally here!!! Courtesy of Pam Jenkins
> 
> Introducing my Python Carnival Highness




all this carnival makes me want to reconsider! this print goes well with so many things.  wear them well. 

and thank you


----------



## AEGIS

cts900 said:


> Beautiful.  Your POLISH is outrageous!!!!!!! I L-O-V-E it!!!!!!





lol @ the polish compliment.  thanks so much


----------



## kham

AEGIS said:


> all this carnival makes me want to reconsider! this print goes well with so many things.  wear them well.
> 
> and thank you



Aegis, that was the selling point to dh. Before he could ask how much they were, all I said was, "with all these colors, I can wear them with almost anything"  and the question never came up


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kham said:


> They're finally here!!! Courtesy of Pam Jenkins
> 
> Introducing my Python Carnival Highness



Drools... I love it!


----------



## kham

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Drools... I love it!



Thank you!! I keep staring at them lol!


----------



## Syams




----------



## terrianne

Syams said:
			
		

>



Holy smokes, that's quite the haul! Gorgeous, all of them, congrats!


----------



## Syams

terrianne said:


> Holy smokes, that's quite the haul! Gorgeous, all of them, congrats!



thank you. another one just arrived today in the mail, it's the bianca jamaica


----------



## fumi

Syams said:


>





Holy moly! BEST HAUL EVER! Every single pair is so amazing and beautiful! I have no words...


----------



## fumi

P.S. please please post pics of the bianca jamaica! I'm in love with that shoe!


----------



## malecka

Syams said:
			
		

>



OMG! Nice shopping! Love the nude spikes on nude!


----------



## Erikaeli

Love the blue ! Def. pulling it off.


----------



## ochie

Syams said:


>




they are all amazing!!! post medeling pictures for us!!


----------



## heychar

Syams said:


>



Wow  Congrats on them all


----------



## Eli84

malecka said:


> I never thought that my first Louboutin shoes will be Fifi, or that I would ever buy that model. The heel is too thin, etc... But I have fallen in love with this pair of shoes and I'm glad they are mine.
> I present you FIFI 100 CAMEO ROSE



gorgeous color, congrats


----------



## 9distelle

kham said:


> They're finally here!!! Courtesy of Pam Jenkins
> 
> Introducing my Python Carnival Highness


They are A-W-E S-O-M-E on you, congrats!!How do you find in them? Are they comfy?


----------



## sabrunka

Omg the last page has all been amazing! Great choices girls


----------



## kham

9distelle said:


> They are A-W-E S-O-M-E on you, congrats!!How do you find in them? Are they comfy?



Thank you!!! Yes, they are comfy. I love them!!!!


----------



## 05_sincere

AEGIS said:
			
		

> holy grail! 120mm PonyHair Mme.Butterfly.  Finally got CL leopard and a shoe I know I will get a lot of wear out of.



These are FAB.


----------



## 05_sincere

Syams said:
			
		

>



Wow what good variety those are stunning....and those colors are stunning


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> 4 more photos of Love Me 100s.


 
I love these *Helen*!!!
So pretty!!!


----------



## dbeth

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are extremely sexy. Congrats on the purchase!



Thanks Lavender!! I love them! 



fumi said:


> Wow you have been on a roll! These look great on you. Can't wait to see how you style them. Please please update your collection thread soon so I can admire all your new acquisitions!



Yes, I plan on it in July! I need to go through a few pairs to see if I am going to sell them.



9distelle said:


> Absolutely STUNNING & PERFECT on you, congrats!!
> Have you found these extremely comfy due to the high concealed platform?



thanks 9distelle! The comfort is totally there. I was pleasantly surprised. 



heychar said:


> Love them on you



Thank u heychar! 




			
				Jönathan;22258001 said:
			
		

> Wow!
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous!
> They look stunning on you!
> I can't wait to see these beauties in the outfit thread!!



Thanks Jonathon! I am already planning my outfits around this shoe. I have a lot of solid color dresses, so I think it's going to be fairly easy.



anniethecat said:


> They are AWESOME!!!!



Thanks Annie!



AEGIS said:


> holy grail! 120mm PonyHair Mme.Butterfly.  Finally got CL leopard and a shoe I know I will get a lot of wear out of.



LOVE anything leopard Aegis!! They look great on you & I love them against your skin tone. 
Congrats on finding them!



AEGIS said:


> they're a surprising choice for you but you carry them well bc of your legs.  i find that too many people who wear this style have super skinny legs and they look like hooves....expensive hooves.
> 
> you wear this style very well



 That is exactly what I was worried about (among a few other things) when I bought this shoe......I was praying that they wouldn't look like horse hooves on me. I have seen some celebrities with super skinny legs & they didn't look good in them. So I agree with you. Shoes like this need bigger legs to balance out the huge platform & shape of the shoe.



AEGIS said:


> all this carnival makes me want to reconsider! this print goes well with so many things.  wear them well.
> 
> and thank you



  The carnaval would really look great against your skin tone Aegis!! And honestly, this is the most amazing print. Even better in person.


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> holy grail! 120mm PonyHair Mme.Butterfly.  Finally got CL leopard and a shoe I know I will get a lot of wear out of.



Oh & I forgot to mention that I LOVE your purple toes!!! Gorgeous vibrant color!! 



kham said:


> They're finally here!!! Courtesy of Pam Jenkins
> 
> Introducing my Python Carnival Highness



YAAAAYY!!!   You got them!! Glad you didn't have to wait another few days.  They look stunning on you Kham!! I was just telling Aegis that we have the larger non-skinny legs that balance out the 'horse hoove' shoe.:greengrin:

Aren't they the best?? I can't stop staring & trying them on. 



Syams said:


>



Holy haul! Wow---they are all fabulous pairs!! 

My favs are your green Popt. spikes---just amazing!! Can't wait to see the Jamiaca skin!!


----------



## wannaprada

Syams said:
			
		

>



WOW!! Congrats!


----------



## kham

dbeth said:


> YAAAAYY!!!   You got them!! Glad you didn't have to wait another few days.  They look stunning on you Kham!! I was just telling Aegis that we have the larger non-skinny legs that balance out the 'horse hoove' shoe.:greengrin:
> 
> Aren't they the best?? I can't stop staring & trying them on.



Thank you!! I was getting nervous :giggles: They look great on you as well! Yes!! I Love, Love, Love them!!!  I tried them on a few times last night and just stared at the print. They are beauties!! Non-skinny legs are perfect for this shoe .


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> I love these *Helen*!!!
> So pretty!!!


Thank you Stilly!!!
I have been admiring all your posts and am a big fan of yours

These are comfier than regular Pigalles.  I got the 100s for everyday use, but I got the 120s as well and they are TDF!!!

Highly recommend them for your collection for you would rock them like no tomorrow!!!


----------



## 9distelle

Syams said:


>


They are stunning, congrats!!Mod pics!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Syams said:


>



What a great haul!!!


----------



## brittany729

Syams said:


>


Wow! What an amazing haul!


----------



## daughtybag

AEGIS said:


> holy grail! 120mm PonyHair Mme.Butterfly.  Finally got CL leopard and a shoe I know I will get a lot of wear out of.


  These are lovely shoes! Love it! Congrats!


----------



## daughtybag

kham said:


> They're finally here!!! Courtesy of Pam Jenkins
> 
> Introducing my Python Carnival Highness



These shoes are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## daughtybag

Syams said:


>


  What a great collection! Lovely , Gorgeous and beautiful collection!


----------



## kham

daughtybag said:


> These shoes are gorgeous! Congrats!



Thank you!!  I still can't believe they're mine


----------



## beagly911

kham said:


> They're finally here!!! Courtesy of Pam Jenkins
> 
> Introducing my Python Carnival Highness


 They are fabulous!!


Syams said:


>


 Oh sparkles, bestill my beating heart!!


----------



## kham

beagly911 said:
			
		

> They are fabulous!!



Thank you Beagly!!!


----------



## Syams

thank you ladies. had to remove my photos as some were stolen!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

anniethecat said:


> Both are 100 right?  How is that mesh part, does it seem delicate?  They look great on you!!!



Dear anniethecat

I am so sorry for the late reply.
I kept on thinking I need to post you a closer look of the mesh bit, but have not gotten around to it.

Here it is!  I put the dust bag behind the mesh on the 2nd photo hoping it will give you a closer and better look of it.

The mesh bit is very sturdy and you would not have to worry it ever really breaking.

I hope the photos help although I took them with my mobile phone.

XO!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

anniethecat said:


> Both are 100 right?  How is that mesh part, does it seem delicate?  They look great on you!!!



The ones you have seen previously are 100s. 
I also got the 120s that are so much more sexy and I do not find the pitch that difficult to walk in.

Please see attached photos.

Please excuse my left foot wearing socks.  My left is scraped up and cannot wear heels for a while unfortunately.  So frustrating, argh!!!


----------



## anniethecat

Thanks for posting those pics *Helen*!  Now I am not so nervous about that mesh.  The black 120 are sexy!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

anniethecat said:


> Thanks for posting those pics *Helen*!  Now I am not so nervous about that mesh.  The black 120 are sexy!


Despite the bow, the nude are darn sexy too
I got my 120s from the Miami boutique fyi!


----------



## anniethecat

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Despite the bow, the nude are darn sexy too
> I got my 120s from the Miami boutique fyi!


 
Do they fit like the Pigalle 120?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

anniethecat said:


> Do they fit like the Pigalle 120?


Yes!  For me, both Pigalle 100s and Love Me 100s at 37.
For Pigalle 120s and Love Me 120s at 36.

Good luck!
Shoe twins


----------



## floridasun8

My new babies are here!!   And they are SOOO much more gorgeous in person.  I was wavering over this ebay auction for a while, decided to take the plunge and glad I did!!  Even these pics do not capture the beauty of the shoe and coloring, but here they are...my magenta (amethyst?) python VPs!


----------



## anniethecat

Beautful *floridasun*!!!


----------



## 9distelle

floridasun8 said:


> My new babies are here!!   And they are SOOO much more gorgeous in person.  I was wavering over this ebay auction for a while, decided to take the plunge and glad I did!!  Even these pics do not capture the beauty of the shoe and coloring, but here they are...my magenta (amethyst?) python VPs!


Love them on you, congrats!!


----------



## dbeth

floridasun8 said:


> My new babies are here!!   And they are SOOO much more gorgeous in person.  I was wavering over this ebay auction for a while, decided to take the plunge and glad I did!!  Even these pics do not capture the beauty of the shoe and coloring, but here they are...my magenta (amethyst?) python VPs!



These are sooooo pretty!!!


----------



## floridasun8

Thanks ladies!  Got a fabulous deal and can't wait to wear them soon!


----------



## Pyxxeestyx

First daffs... beauts


----------



## stilly

floridasun8 said:


> My new babies are here!!  And they are SOOO much more gorgeous in person. I was wavering over this ebay auction for a while, decided to take the plunge and glad I did!! Even these pics do not capture the beauty of the shoe and coloring, but here they are...my magenta (amethyst?) python VPs!


 
Just gorgeous *floridasun*!!!


----------



## kham

floridasun8 said:


> My new babies are here!!   And they are SOOO much more gorgeous in person.  I was wavering over this ebay auction for a while, decided to take the plunge and glad I did!!  Even these pics do not capture the beauty of the shoe and coloring, but here they are...my magenta (amethyst?) python VPs!



So Pretty!!! Congrats!


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> The ones you have seen previously are 100s.
> I also got the 120s that are so much more sexy and I do not find the pitch that difficult to walk in.
> 
> Please see attached photos.
> 
> Please excuse my left foot wearing socks. My left is scraped up and cannot wear heels for a while unfortunately. So frustrating, argh!!!


 
These are beyond gorgeous *Helen*!!!
I'm in love!!!


----------



## fumi

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> The ones you have seen previously are 100s.
> I also got the 120s that are so much more sexy and I do not find the pitch that difficult to walk in.
> 
> Please see attached photos.
> 
> Please excuse my left foot wearing socks.  My left is scraped up and cannot wear heels for a while unfortunately.  So frustrating, argh!!!



The 120s are so sexy! I might need to get a pair of them


----------



## fumi

floridasun8 said:


> My new babies are here!!   And they are SOOO much more gorgeous in person.  I was wavering over this ebay auction for a while, decided to take the plunge and glad I did!!  Even these pics do not capture the beauty of the shoe and coloring, but here they are...my magenta (amethyst?) python VPs!



The skin is very pretty!



Pyxxeestyx said:


> First daffs... beauts



Beautiful picture!


----------



## beagly911

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> The ones you have seen previously are 100s.
> I also got the 120s that are so much more sexy and I do not find the pitch that difficult to walk in.
> 
> Please see attached photos.
> 
> Please excuse my left foot wearing socks. My left is scraped up and cannot wear heels for a while unfortunately. So frustrating, argh!!!


 WOW how totally sexy!!!!TDF!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

floridasun8 said:


> My new babies are here!!   And they are SOOO much more gorgeous in person.  I was wavering over this ebay auction for a while, decided to take the plunge and glad I did!!  Even these pics do not capture the beauty of the shoe and coloring, but here they are...my magenta (amethyst?) python VPs!



Those heels are gorgeous!! I love the color!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

anniethecat said:


> Do they fit like the Pigalle 120?


Yes they do.  I am a 36 in both Pigalle 120s and Love Me 120s.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> These are beyond gorgeous *Helen*!!!
> I'm in love!!!


Thank you so much stilly!!!

I love these!!!  Can't wait for my feet to heal to wear them out.
I think you need these, hehehe
You would look awesome in them!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

fumi said:


> The 120s are so sexy! I might need to get a pair of them


Yes!!! You!!! Do!!! fumi!!!!!

You would be able to strut in them like no tomorrow!!!
At least, believe they are more sturdy than your Picks and Co 120s, LoL


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

beagly911 said:


> WOW how totally sexy!!!!TDF!!!!


Thank you so much beagly911

Since I want to wear them so much, I might just have to venture out with one sock and a shoe, hahahahaha


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Pyxxeestyx said:


> First daffs... beauts



Congrats! Love them!


----------



## AEGIS

daughtybag said:


> These are lovely shoes! Love it! Congrats!





05_sincere said:


> These are FAB.





dbeth said:


> Thanks Lavender!! I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I plan on it in July! I need to go through a few pairs to see if I am going to sell them.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks 9distelle! The comfort is totally there. I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u heychar!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jonathon! I am already planning my outfits around this shoe. I have a lot of solid color dresses, so I think it's going to be fairly easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Annie!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE anything leopard Aegis!! They look great on you & I love them against your skin tone.
> Congrats on finding them!
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly what I was worried about (among a few other things) when I bought this shoe......I was praying that they wouldn't look like horse hooves on me. I have seen some celebrities with super skinny legs & they didn't look good in them. So I agree with you. Shoes like this need bigger legs to balance out the huge platform & shape of the shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> The carnaval would really look great against your skin tone Aegis!! And honestly, this is the most amazing print. Even better in person.





beagly911 said:


> Ok, how in the heck did I get 3 pages behind???
> dbeth, they are gorgeous!!!  I love the Carnival skin!
> jjoooo, great everyday shoe!!
> AEGIS, they are fabulous!!





 ladies!


----------



## Pyxxeestyx

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Congrats! Love them!



Thank you! still kinda having buyers remorse but seriously dreaming about outfits all day every day.


----------



## skislope15

Very prive medioevo python kaki. It was so hard to get a true pic how stunning the color of these is. Kind of a bronzy, brownish black. It's amazing that someone bought these from Harrods 2 years ago and new wore them, im so happy there were 2 non paying buyers and that the seller finally took a chance and shipped python overseas to me


----------



## floridasun8

skislope15 said:


> View attachment 1781042
> 
> 
> Very prive medioevo python kaki. It was so hard to get a true pic how stunning the color of these is. Kind of a bronzy, brownish black. It's amazing that someone bought these from Harrods 2 years ago and new wore them, im so happy there were 2 non paying buyers and that the seller finally took a chance and shipped python overseas to me



:worthy:  Those shoes are STUNNING!!!  Truly TDF!!!


----------



## fumi

skislope15 said:


> View attachment 1781042
> 
> 
> Very prive medioevo python kaki. It was so hard to get a true pic how stunning the color of these is. Kind of a bronzy, brownish black. It's amazing that someone bought these from Harrods 2 years ago and new wore them, im so happy there were 2 non paying buyers and that the seller finally took a chance and shipped python overseas to me



Wow these are gorgeous! The skin looks so cool!


----------



## mustang19

sorry... wrong thread


----------



## wannaprada

skislope15 said:
			
		

> Very prive medioevo python kaki. It was so hard to get a true pic how stunning the color of these is. Kind of a bronzy, brownish black. It's amazing that someone bought these from Harrods 2 years ago and new wore them, im so happy there were 2 non paying buyers and that the seller finally took a chance and shipped python overseas to me



Beautiful!


----------



## shoe_luvr

Thanks for sharing!! They look INSANE on you. I've been fighting the urge to buy them, since I've banned myself from non-classics....but I think these qualify under the *classic* category haha...kind of 



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> The ones you have seen previously are 100s.
> I also got the 120s that are so much more sexy and I do not find the pitch that difficult to walk in.
> 
> Please see attached photos.
> 
> Please excuse my left foot wearing socks.  My left is scraped up and cannot wear heels for a while unfortunately.  So frustrating, argh!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

skislope15 said:


> View attachment 1781042
> 
> 
> Very prive medioevo python kaki. It was so hard to get a true pic how stunning the color of these is. Kind of a bronzy, brownish black. It's amazing that someone bought these from Harrods 2 years ago and new wore them, im so happy there were 2 non paying buyers and that the seller finally took a chance and shipped python overseas to me



They are gorgeous!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

shoe_luvr said:


> Thanks for sharing!! They look INSANE on you. I've been fighting the urge to buy them, since I've banned myself from non-classics....but I think these qualify under the *classic* category haha...kind of


I hear you shoe_luvr!

I need to go on the ban too.  Thankfully, I do not find the 2012 AW so enticing and looking to add some Lady Peeps, a classic, and that's it.

I successfully managed to restrain myself from pressing the BIN button on Ebay and watched the listing end yesterday.   Boy that was not easy!!!

The Love Me 100/120s IMO are definitely a classic sooo.....
Go for it!


----------



## anniethecat

skislope15 said:


> View attachment 1781042
> 
> 
> Very prive medioevo python kaki. It was so hard to get a true pic how stunning the color of these is. Kind of a bronzy, brownish black. It's amazing that someone bought these from Harrods 2 years ago and new wore them, im so happy there were 2 non paying buyers and that the seller finally took a chance and shipped python overseas to me


 

These are insanely beautiful!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

skislope15 said:


> View attachment 1781042
> 
> 
> Very prive medioevo python kaki. It was so hard to get a true pic how stunning the color of these is. Kind of a bronzy, brownish black. It's amazing that someone bought these from Harrods 2 years ago and new wore them, im so happy there were 2 non paying buyers and that the seller finally took a chance and shipped python overseas to me


Wow, Gorgeoussss!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

Menthe Fairytale Python Very Prive 120mm
I got these babies from NM. Was originally looking for sales but there was nothing in my size. I saw these last week and tried on - felt great but having doubts about matching outfit. This time I tried I was in love. They still fit so well and I just cannot let them go again. I figured I will make them work with my wardrobe! Here we go - bear with my ****y phone cam and big fat swallowing pregnant foot. No serious mod picture yet because I cannot fit into any of my nice matching dress now...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Menthe Fairytale Python Very Prive 120mm
> I got these babies from NM. Was originally looking for sales but there was nothing in my size. I saw these last week and tried on - felt great but having doubts about matching outfit. This time I tried I was in love. They still fit so well and I just cannot let them go again. I figured I will make them work with my wardrobe! Here we go - bear with my ****y phone cam and big fat swallowing pregnant foot. No serious mod picture yet because I cannot fit into any of my nice matching dress now...


bougainvillier

They are absolutely gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!!

I think you can wear them with black for a pop of color, white, off-white, beige, maybe light grey aside from the obvious greens.  Maybe even red.

Have fun with them, yippeee

BTW, have you had any luck with the SA I had given you info on?

Looking forward to your mod pics!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

bougainvillier said:


> Menthe Fairytale Python Very Prive 120mm
> I got these babies from NM. Was originally looking for sales but there was nothing in my size. I saw these last week and tried on - felt great but having doubts about matching outfit. This time I tried I was in love. They still fit so well and I just cannot let them go again. I figured I will make them work with my wardrobe! Here we go - bear with my ****y phone cam and big fat swallowing pregnant foot. No serious mod picture yet because I cannot fit into any of my nice matching dress now...



Beautiful congrats, and congratulations on your pregnancy as well!


----------



## fumi

bougainvillier said:


> Menthe Fairytale Python Very Prive 120mm
> I got these babies from NM. Was originally looking for sales but there was nothing in my size. I saw these last week and tried on - felt great but having doubts about matching outfit. This time I tried I was in love. They still fit so well and I just cannot let them go again. I figured I will make them work with my wardrobe! Here we go - bear with my ****y phone cam and big fat swallowing pregnant foot. No serious mod picture yet because I cannot fit into any of my nice matching dress now...



These shoes are beautiful! They look great on you!


----------



## Jönathan

bougainvillier said:


> Menthe Fairytale Python Very Prive 120mm
> I got these babies from NM. Was originally looking for sales but there was nothing in my size. I saw these last week and tried on - felt great but having doubts about matching outfit. This time I tried I was in love. They still fit so well and I just cannot let them go again. I figured I will make them work with my wardrobe! Here we go - bear with my ****y phone cam and big fat swallowing pregnant foot. No serious mod picture yet because I cannot fit into any of my nice matching dress now...



Congrats! They're gorgeous and they look stunning on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bougainvillier said:


> Menthe Fairytale Python Very Prive 120mm
> I got these babies from NM. Was originally looking for sales but there was nothing in my size. I saw these last week and tried on - felt great but having doubts about matching outfit. This time I tried I was in love. They still fit so well and I just cannot let them go again. I figured I will make them work with my wardrobe! Here we go - bear with my ****y phone cam and big fat swallowing pregnant foot. No serious mod picture yet because I cannot fit into any of my nice matching dress now...



I love those heels!


----------



## 9distelle

bougainvillier said:


> Menthe Fairytale Python Very Prive 120mm
> I got these babies from NM. Was originally looking for sales but there was nothing in my size. I saw these last week and tried on - felt great but having doubts about matching outfit. This time I tried I was in love. They still fit so well and I just cannot let them go again. I figured I will make them work with my wardrobe! Here we go - bear with my ****y phone cam and big fat swallowing pregnant foot. No serious mod picture yet because I cannot fit into any of my nice matching dress now...


They are beautiful on you, congrats!!


----------



## floridasun8

bougainvillier said:


> Menthe Fairytale Python Very Prive 120mm
> I got these babies from NM. Was originally looking for sales but there was nothing in my size. I saw these last week and tried on - felt great but having doubts about matching outfit. This time I tried I was in love. They still fit so well and I just cannot let them go again. I figured I will make them work with my wardrobe! Here we go - bear with my ****y phone cam and big fat swallowing pregnant foot. No serious mod picture yet because I cannot fit into any of my nice matching dress now...



Congrats!  So fun and pretty!


----------



## bougainvillier

Jönathan;22297796 said:
			
		

> Congrats! They're gorgeous and they look stunning on you!



Ha Jonathan- Jonathan from saks? I emailed you a few days ago about summerissima sale. Hope you had a good vacation!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> bougainvillier
> 
> They are absolutely gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!!
> 
> I think you can wear them with black for a pop of color, white, off-white, beige, maybe light grey aside from the obvious greens.  Maybe even red.
> 
> Have fun with them, yippeee
> 
> BTW, have you had any luck with the SA I had given you info on?
> 
> Looking forward to your mod pics!





Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Beautiful congrats, and congratulations on your pregnancy as well!





fumi said:


> These shoes are beautiful! They look great on you!






			
				Jönathan;22297796 said:
			
		

> Congrats! They're gorgeous and they look stunning on you!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love those heels!





9distelle said:


> They are beautiful on you, congrats!!





floridasun8 said:


> Congrats!  So fun and pretty!



thank you all so much! i am still in the thrill of having them today! once i wake up i put those babies. my DH saw me scrambled with my eyes barely open with them in our house, shaked his head and said you are one crazy lady! oh yeah one crazy happy lady with louboutins!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

OMG, all this exotic skin is sooooo beautiful!!! Congrats to you both!!


----------



## beagly911

skislope15 said:


> View attachment 1781042
> 
> 
> Very prive medioevo python kaki. It was so hard to get a true pic how stunning the color of these is. Kind of a bronzy, brownish black. It's amazing that someone bought these from Harrods 2 years ago and new wore them, im so happy there were 2 non paying buyers and that the seller finally took a chance and shipped python overseas to me


 Absolutely gorgeous ski!!


----------



## beagly911

bougainvillier said:


> Menthe Fairytale Python Very Prive 120mm
> I got these babies from NM. Was originally looking for sales but there was nothing in my size. I saw these last week and tried on - felt great but having doubts about matching outfit. This time I tried I was in love. They still fit so well and I just cannot let them go again. I figured I will make them work with my wardrobe! Here we go - bear with my ****y phone cam and big fat swallowing pregnant foot. No serious mod picture yet because I cannot fit into any of my nice matching dress now...


 They are beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## LVmyLife

bougainvillier said:


> Menthe Fairytale Python Very Prive 120mm
> I got these babies from NM. Was originally looking for sales but there was nothing in my size. I saw these last week and tried on - felt great but having doubts about matching outfit. This time I tried I was in love. They still fit so well and I just cannot let them go again. I figured I will make them work with my wardrobe! Here we go - bear with my ****y phone cam and big fat swallowing pregnant foot. No serious mod picture yet because I cannot fit into any of my nice matching dress now...



OMG LOVE THESE!!!! So hot, great choice!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Lavenderduckiez said:


> They are gorgeous!


Wow! She pretty!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

bougainvillier said:


> Menthe Fairytale Python Very Prive 120mm
> I got these babies from NM. Was originally looking for sales but there was nothing in my size. I saw these last week and tried on - felt great but having doubts about matching outfit. This time I tried I was in love. They still fit so well and I just cannot let them go again. I figured I will make them work with my wardrobe! Here we go - bear with my ****y phone cam and big fat swallowing pregnant foot. No serious mod picture yet because I cannot fit into any of my nice matching dress now...



Wow! That color is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Louboufan

bougainvillier said:


> Menthe Fairytale Python Very Prive 120mm
> I got these babies from NM. Was originally looking for sales but there was nothing in my size. I saw these last week and tried on - felt great but having doubts about matching outfit. This time I tried I was in love. They still fit so well and I just cannot let them go again. I figured I will make them work with my wardrobe! Here we go - bear with my ****y phone cam and big fat swallowing pregnant foot. No serious mod picture yet because I cannot fit into any of my nice matching dress now...


----------



## Louboufan

skislope15 said:


> View attachment 1781042
> 
> 
> Very prive medioevo python kaki. It was so hard to get a true pic how stunning the color of these is. Kind of a bronzy, brownish black. It's amazing that someone bought these from Harrods 2 years ago and new wore them, im so happy there were 2 non paying buyers and that the seller finally took a chance and shipped python overseas to me


----------



## Louboufan

floridasun8 said:


> My new babies are here!!   And they are SOOO much more gorgeous in person.  I was wavering over this ebay auction for a while, decided to take the plunge and glad I did!!  Even these pics do not capture the beauty of the shoe and coloring, but here they are...my magenta (amethyst?) python VPs!


----------



## Jönathan

floridasun8 said:


> My new babies are here!!   And they are SOOO much more gorgeous in person.  I was wavering over this ebay auction for a while, decided to take the plunge and glad I did!!  Even these pics do not capture the beauty of the shoe and coloring, but here they are...my magenta (amethyst?) python VPs!


Absolutely gorgeous and they look stunning on you!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

skislope15 said:


> View attachment 1781042
> 
> 
> Very prive medioevo python kaki. It was so hard to get a true pic how stunning the color of these is. Kind of a bronzy, brownish black. It's amazing that someone bought these from Harrods 2 years ago and new wore them, im so happy there were 2 non paying buyers and that the seller finally took a chance and shipped python overseas to me



Gorgeous! COngrats!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

FINALLY.... After much umming and aahing and purchases for more fancy shoes falling through THREE TIMES- I saw these on eBay for £150 from a brand new seller took a chance and they came a day later.... 

Introducing the classic Pigalle 120- half a size down from TTS could have taken a full size down but meh, some padding and Im good to go. Also- theyre SO COMFORTABLE I was a little disappointed the heel isnt higher but they look better in the mirror


----------



## angelamdai

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> FINALLY.... After much umming and aahing and purchases for more fancy shoes falling through THREE TIMES- I saw these on eBay for £150 from a brand new seller took a chance and they came a day later....
> 
> Introducing the classic Pigalle 120- half a size down from TTS could have taken a full size down but meh, some padding and Im good to go. Also- theyre SO COMFORTABLE I was a little disappointed the heel isnt higher but they look better in the mirror



Congrats! They look great on your feet!


----------



## wannaprada

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> FINALLY.... After much umming and aahing and purchases for more fancy shoes falling through THREE TIMES- I saw these on eBay for £150 from a brand new seller took a chance and they came a day later....
> 
> Introducing the classic Pigalle 120- half a size down from TTS could have taken a full size down but meh, some padding and Im good to go. Also- theyre SO COMFORTABLE I was a little disappointed the heel isnt higher but they look better in the mirror



Congrats! Just a warning: The Pigalle will stretch!! I had the mini multi-glitter Pigalle which I got half size down and after a few wears, I had to insert a full size foot pad, a heel pad and a pad at the front of the shoe just to keep them on my feet, all of which made the shoes uncomfortable and forced me to sell them! So while you may not have the same problem, if you think you can go down another half size, do so.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

angelamdai said:


> Congrats! They look great on your feet!



Thanks, I love them


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> FINALLY.... After much umming and aahing and purchases for more fancy shoes falling through THREE TIMES- I saw these on eBay for £150 from a brand new seller took a chance and they came a day later....
> 
> Introducing the classic Pigalle 120- half a size down from TTS could have taken a full size down but meh, some padding and Im good to go. Also- theyre SO COMFORTABLE I was a little disappointed the heel isnt higher but they look better in the mirror




Those are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> FINALLY.... After much umming and aahing and purchases for more fancy shoes falling through THREE TIMES- I saw these on eBay for £150 from a brand new seller took a chance and they came a day later....
> 
> Introducing the classic Pigalle 120- half a size down from TTS could have taken a full size down but meh, some padding and Im good to go. Also- theyre SO COMFORTABLE I was a little disappointed the heel isnt higher but they look better in the mirror


 They are gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> FINALLY.... After much umming and aahing and purchases for more fancy shoes falling through THREE TIMES- I saw these on eBay for £150 from a brand new seller took a chance and they came a day later....
> 
> Introducing the classic Pigalle 120- half a size down from TTS could have taken a full size down but meh, some padding and Im good to go. Also- theyre SO COMFORTABLE I was a little disappointed the heel isnt higher but they look better in the mirror



congrats! And, what a steal!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

floridasun8 said:


> My new babies are here!!   And they are SOOO much more gorgeous in person.  I was wavering over this ebay auction for a while, decided to take the plunge and glad I did!!  Even these pics do not capture the beauty of the shoe and coloring, but here they are...my magenta (amethyst?) python VPs!


Wow!!! Love them.  I could imagine in real life how beautiful they are. Congratulations!!! Great BUY!!!!


----------



## anemonerose

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> FINALLY.... After much umming and aahing and purchases for more fancy shoes falling through THREE TIMES- I saw these on eBay for £150 from a brand new seller took a chance and they came a day later....
> 
> Introducing the classic Pigalle 120- half a size down from TTS could have taken a full size down but meh, some padding and Im good to go. Also- theyre SO COMFORTABLE I was a little disappointed the heel isnt higher but they look better in the mirror




lol I had purchased them and instead of processing the payment I gave myself about ten minutes to think about it, came back, refreshed, saw they were still up for sale, once I hit buy it now again it was gone,  I didnt really need them but it was a steal.


----------



## fumi

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> FINALLY.... After much umming and aahing and purchases for more fancy shoes falling through THREE TIMES- I saw these on eBay for £150 from a brand new seller took a chance and they came a day later....
> 
> Introducing the classic Pigalle 120- half a size down from TTS could have taken a full size down but meh, some padding and Im good to go. Also- theyre SO COMFORTABLE I was a little disappointed the heel isnt higher but they look better in the mirror



These look great on you! I am so jealous you find them comfortable!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bougainvillier said:


> Menthe Fairytale Python Very Prive 120mm
> I got these babies from NM. Was originally looking for sales but there was nothing in my size. I saw these last week and tried on - felt great but having doubts about matching outfit. This time I tried I was in love. They still fit so well and I just cannot let them go again. I figured I will make them work with my wardrobe! Here we go - bear with my ****y phone cam and big fat swallowing pregnant foot. No serious mod picture yet because I cannot fit into any of my nice matching dress now...



Congrats!!! you finally got them, I'm so glad we're now shoe twins!  They fit you perfect and your feet aren't swollen at all! Enjoy them and I"m sure you'll find them very wearable


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

skislope15 said:


> View attachment 1781042
> 
> 
> Very prive medioevo python kaki. It was so hard to get a true pic how stunning the color of these is. Kind of a bronzy, brownish black. It's amazing that someone bought these from Harrods 2 years ago and new wore them, im so happy there were 2 non paying buyers and that the seller finally took a chance and shipped python overseas to me



GORGEOUS!!!!! I adore the medioeva python texture! they're simply stunning, congrats


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> The ones you have seen previously are 100s.
> I also got the 120s that are so much more sexy and I do not find the pitch that difficult to walk in.
> 
> Please see attached photos.
> 
> Please excuse my left foot wearing socks.  My left is scraped up and cannot wear heels for a while unfortunately.  So frustrating, argh!!!



so pretty and elegant, with a lil spin on the classic pigalle, congrats


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AEGIS said:


> holy grail! 120mm PonyHair Mme.Butterfly.  Finally got CL leopard and a shoe I know I will get a lot of wear out of.



congrats Aegis!!! those are soooooo classy, I've been trying to find this pair too but with no luck, how I envy you now


----------



## AEGIS

CEC.LV4eva said:


> congrats Aegis!!! those are soooooo classy, I've been trying to find this pair too but with no luck, how I envy you now





thank you so much! what is your size?  i will keep an eye out for you


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

AEGIS said:


> thank you so much! what is your size?  i will keep an eye out for you



Likely a 36 or 36.5 (I"m thinking they run similar to Laudy Claude?), do these fit slightly small for you? Thanks!


----------



## AEGIS

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Likely a 36 or 36.5 (I"m thinking they run similar to Laudy Claude?), do these fit slightly small for you? Thanks!





I got them in a 39.5 my typical CL size.


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm so far behind again. Congrats on the new additions, everyone.


----------



## Louboufan

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> FINALLY.... After much umming and aahing and purchases for more fancy shoes falling through THREE TIMES- I saw these on eBay for £150 from a brand new seller took a chance and they came a day later....
> 
> Introducing the classic Pigalle 120- half a size down from TTS could have taken a full size down but meh, some padding and Im good to go. Also- theyre SO COMFORTABLE I was a little disappointed the heel isnt higher but they look better in the mirror



Lovely!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are beautiful! Congrats!


 


beagly911 said:


> They are gorgeous, congrats!


 


dirtyaddiction said:


> congrats! And, what a steal!


 


fumi said:


> These look great on you! I am so jealous you find them comfortable!


 


Louboufan said:


> Lovely!


 




anemonerose said:


> lol I had purchased them and instead of processing the payment I gave myself about ten minutes to think about it, came back, refreshed, saw they were still up for sale, once I hit buy it now again it was gone,  I didnt really need them but it was a steal.


 
Oops lol sorry! I have to say I darent of hesitated for that price but Im glad you arent mourning the loss and its ok for me to wear them guilt free!


----------



## jlao

Newest addition my collection: Corneille Sling 100 in Patent Nude!!!


----------



## beagly911

jlao said:


> Newest addition my collection: Corneille Sling 100 in Patent Nude!!!


 Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## ifinena

jlao said:


> Newest addition my collection: Corneille Sling 100 in Patent Nude!!!



Ahh beautiful  How's the fit?
Congrats!


----------



## cts900

jlao said:


> Newest addition my collection: Corneille Sling 100 in Patent Nude!!!



I love the shape of the heel.  Congrats!


----------



## jlao

ifinena said:


> Ahh beautiful  How's the fit?
> Congrats!


They fit me perfectly.  I'll try to take some pictures tomorrow and share with you all!


----------



## angelamdai

My first pair of Christian Louboutins! I got them off eBay and paid for them before authentication. Got a little too caught up in the moment! But everything turned out ok and I'm so happy that even though the soles are worn the upper is absolutely perfect. I just ordered a can of red plasti dip so hopefully I can make the soles nice and perfect.  
Just out of curiosity can you tell how many times the previous owner wore these based on how scratched up the sole is?


----------



## Vintasia

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> FINALLY.... After much umming and aahing and purchases for more fancy shoes falling through THREE TIMES- I saw these on eBay for £150 from a brand new seller took a chance and they came a day later....
> 
> Introducing the classic Pigalle 120- half a size down from TTS could have taken a full size down but meh, some padding and Im good to go. Also- theyre SO COMFORTABLE I was a little disappointed the heel isnt higher but they look better in the mirror


 Love those!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

bougainvillier said:


> Menthe Fairytale Python Very Prive 120mm
> I got these babies from NM. Was originally looking for sales but there was nothing in my size. I saw these last week and tried on - felt great but having doubts about matching outfit. This time I tried I was in love. They still fit so well and I just cannot let them go again. I figured I will make them work with my wardrobe! Here we go - bear with my ****y phone cam and big fat swallowing pregnant foot. No serious mod picture yet because I cannot fit into any of my nice matching dress now...



I absolutely love these. I have been considering purchasing them myself. I'm thinking they'd look good in dark denim skinnies and a flawy top in a neutral with an earring or bracelet with a hint of green to bring it together. Or any neutral dress with a green or coral piece of jewelry.


----------



## AEGIS

angelamdai said:


> My first pair of Christian Louboutins! I got them off eBay and paid for them before authentication. Got a little too caught up in the moment! But everything turned out ok and I'm so happy that even though the soles are worn the upper is absolutely perfect. I just ordered a can of red plasti dip so hopefully I can make the soles nice and perfect.
> Just out of curiosity can you tell how many times the previous owner wore these based on how scratched up the sole is?





the Candy pumps were my first CL 

and no you cannot because they're flats


----------



## fumi

angelamdai said:


> My first pair of Christian Louboutins! I got them off eBay and paid for them before authentication. Got a little too caught up in the moment! But everything turned out ok and I'm so happy that even though the soles are worn the upper is absolutely perfect. I just ordered a can of red plasti dip so hopefully I can make the soles nice and perfect.
> Just out of curiosity can you tell how many times the previous owner wore these based on how scratched up the sole is?



I love the Candy flats! They're so cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jlao said:


> Newest addition my collection: Corneille Sling 100 in Patent Nude!!!



Those are sexy! Models pics please!


----------



## evanescent

Sigh, this is a bittersweet post! After pining for them for soooo long - approx 2 years of purchasing and returning the wrong sizes which are always perpetually sold out on NAP (35 and 34), I finally got them in 34.5, only to wear them once and they've stretched! Should have stuck to the 34s. I will try to pad them though, am determined to make them work!  Pigalle 120s:


----------



## fumi

evanescent said:


> Sigh, this is a bittersweet post! After pining for them for soooo long - approx 2 years of purchasing and returning the wrong sizes which are always perpetually sold out on NAP (35 and 34), I finally got them in 34.5, only to wear them once and they've stretched! Should have stuck to the 34s. I will try to pad them though, am determined to make them work!  Pigalle 120s:



These are so sexy! congrats!


----------



## candi_s

the right shoe at the right time 

I've always loved the ribbon detail on this design and.. been eyeing a pair of leopard prints for a walk on the wild side when I feel like it :fox:

but.. as fate would have it, I chance upon this baby in the sale corner (literally, stashed between other sale shoe boxes and the couch in Louboutin store)

Ptit Nodo in Tiger print


----------



## daughtybag

candi_s said:


> the right shoe at the right time
> 
> I've always loved the ribbon detail on this design and.. been eyeing a pair of leopard prints for a walk on the wild side when I feel like it :fox:
> 
> but.. as fate would have it, I chance upon this baby in the sale corner (literally, stashed between other sale shoe boxes and the couch in Louboutin store)
> 
> Ptit Nodo in Tiger print



Lovely shoes! Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

evanescent said:
			
		

> Sigh, this is a bittersweet post! After pining for them for soooo long - approx 2 years of purchasing and returning the wrong sizes which are always perpetually sold out on NAP (35 and 34), I finally got them in 34.5, only to wear them once and they've stretched! Should have stuck to the 34s. I will try to pad them though, am determined to make them work!  Pigalle 120s:



They are beautiful! I know your pain. I had the mini multi color glitter Pigalle 120, which I went .5 size down and after a couple of wears they stretched to the point where I literally had three different pads in the shoes at one time, which ultimately made them so uncomfortable that I ended up selling them.  I hope you have better luck at making yours work!


----------



## wannaprada

candi_s said:
			
		

> the right shoe at the right time
> 
> I've always loved the ribbon detail on this design and.. been eyeing a pair of leopard prints for a walk on the wild side when I feel like it :fox:
> 
> but.. as fate would have it, I chance upon this baby in the sale corner (literally, stashed between other sale shoe boxes and the couch in Louboutin store)
> 
> Ptit Nodo in Tiger print



Congrats!


----------



## candi_s

evanescent said:


> Sigh, this is a bittersweet post! After pining for them for soooo long - approx 2 years of purchasing and returning the wrong sizes which are always perpetually sold out on NAP (35 and 34), I finally got them in 34.5, only to wear them once and they've stretched! Should have stuck to the 34s. I will try to pad them though, am determined to make them work!  Pigalle 120s:


 

evanescent, Pigalles are my weakness and you wear them well!


----------



## Louise26

evanescent said:


> Sigh, this is a bittersweet post! After pining for them for soooo long - approx 2 years of purchasing and returning the wrong sizes which are always perpetually sold out on NAP (35 and 34), I finally got them in 34.5, only to wear them once and they've stretched! Should have stuck to the 34s. I will try to pad them though, am determined to make them work!  Pigalle 120s:
> 
> These are just stunning on you!! Have you put heel grips in the back? Perhaps that would help a bit.
> 
> You've inspired me to get a pair!!! I'm going to Chicago in two weeks and I refuse to not come home with a new pair of CLs. Let's hope I can find them in my size!


----------



## angelamdai

fumi said:


> I love the Candy flats! They're so cute!


 
Thanks! I love them


----------



## angelamdai

AEGIS said:


> the Candy pumps were my first CL
> 
> and no you cannot because they're flats



Really? That's so cool! Thanks!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

evanescent said:


> Sigh, this is a bittersweet post! After pining for them for soooo long - approx 2 years of purchasing and returning the wrong sizes which are always perpetually sold out on NAP (35 and 34), I finally got them in 34.5, only to wear them once and they've stretched! Should have stuck to the 34s. I will try to pad them though, am determined to make them work!  Pigalle 120s:


 We are shoe twins! I love Pigalles!


----------



## jamidee

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Congrats!!! you finally got them, I'm so glad we're now shoe twins!  They fit you perfect and your feet aren't swollen at all! Enjoy them and I"m sure you'll find them very wearable


I still love these despite the mixed reviews. I can't wait until they go on sale in a couple of seasons!! I WANT SO BADLY!


----------



## jamidee

I'm a bit behind but congrats all!! TRULY STUNNING CLS!


----------



## HiHeelsnCookies

evanescent said:


> Sigh, this is a bittersweet post! After pining for them for soooo long - approx 2 years of purchasing and returning the wrong sizes which are always perpetually sold out on NAP (35 and 34), I finally got them in 34.5, only to wear them once and they've stretched! Should have stuck to the 34s. I will try to pad them though, am determined to make them work!  Pigalle 120s:


Those look so good on you! Of course I have the same shoes in the same size.


----------



## HiHeelsnCookies

Louboufan said:


> Lovely!


They look beautiful on you!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

jamidee said:


> I still love these despite the mixed reviews. I can't wait until they go on sale in a couple of seasons!! I WANT SO BADLY!



Oooh you would look soooo HOT in them Jami! I can just imagine you rocking them and strutting away


----------



## jamidee

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Oooh you would look soooo HOT in them Jami! I can just imagine you rocking them and strutting away


Now I need them now!

 thanks babe!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

evanescent said:


> Sigh, this is a bittersweet post! After pining for them for soooo long - approx 2 years of purchasing and returning the wrong sizes which are always perpetually sold out on NAP (35 and 34), I finally got them in 34.5, only to wear them once and they've stretched! Should have stuck to the 34s. I will try to pad them though, am determined to make them work!  Pigalle 120s:



congrats evanescent! even though they've stretched a bit, I think it's better this size than 34 with a really tight toe box that may take a long time to stretch out. If you pad the bigger size, it'll also make the ball of your foot more comfy too  Anyhow, they look lovely on you


----------



## xlovely

evanescent said:


> Sigh, this is a bittersweet post! After pining for them for soooo long - approx 2 years of purchasing and returning the wrong sizes which are always perpetually sold out on NAP (35 and 34), I finally got them in 34.5, only to wear them once and they've stretched! Should have stuck to the 34s. I will try to pad them though, am determined to make them work!  Pigalle 120s:


 
These look absolutely amazing on you! Nude Pigalle 120s are the next shoes I'm going to get, I think we might be the same shoe size, what's your TTS and what size do you take in other styles? Thanks so much!


----------



## evanescent

xlovely said:


> These look absolutely amazing on you! Nude Pigalle 120s are the next shoes I'm going to get, I think we might be the same shoe size, what's your TTS and what size do you take in other styles? Thanks so much!



Thank you! Nude Pigalle 120s are fantastic! My TTS is probably a 35, as that's the size I take for Ron Rons, VPs, Lady Peeps.. 



CEC.LV4eva said:


> congrats evanescent! even though they've stretched a bit, I think it's better this size than 34 with a really tight toe box that may take a long time to stretch out. If you pad the bigger size, it'll also make the ball of your foot more comfy too  Anyhow, they look lovely on you



Thanks Cec! Yes I'll definitely try padding them! How are you going with yours? 



HiHeelsnCookies said:


> Those look so good on you! Of course I have the same shoes in the same size.



Thank you! There are actually quite a number of us with small feet, I'm surprised! Msr Louboutin should definitely make more small sizes  



LizzielovesCL said:


> We are shoe twins! I love Pigalles!



Yay! I love them too! So glad to finally get hold of them.



blackbeltshoppr said:


> These are just stunning on you!! Have you put heel grips in the back? Perhaps that would help a bit.
> 
> You've inspired me to get a pair!!! I'm going to Chicago in two weeks and I refuse to not come home with a new pair of CLs. Let's hope I can find them in my size!



Thank you! I haven't, but will definitely put heel grips if foot petals don't work. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you 



candi_s said:


> evanescent, Pigalles are my weakness and you wear them well!



Thanks candi, I love your new pumps too 



wannaprada said:


> They are beautiful! I know your pain. I had the mini multi color glitter Pigalle 120, which I went .5 size down and after a couple of wears they stretched to the point where I literally had three different pads in the shoes at one time, which ultimately made them so uncomfortable that I ended up selling them.  I hope you have better luck at making yours work!



Thanks so much! Sorry to hear about yours  Since I've already worn them, I'll try my best to make them work.. fingers crossed. 



fumi said:


> These are so sexy! congrats!



Thanks fumi


----------



## Chins4

You ladies have the best taste 

Couple of little Ebay additions from me - 
SingSings






And Cramberry Miss Boxe


----------



## Louboufan

evanescent said:


> Sigh, this is a bittersweet post! After pining for them for soooo long - approx 2 years of purchasing and returning the wrong sizes which are always perpetually sold out on NAP (35 and 34), I finally got them in 34.5, only to wear them once and they've stretched! Should have stuck to the 34s. I will try to pad them though, am determined to make them work!  Pigalle 120s:



Gorg!


----------



## wannaprada

Chins4 said:
			
		

> You ladies have the best taste
> 
> Couple of little Ebay additions from me -
> SingSings
> 
> And Cramberry Miss Boxe



How cute!


----------



## Felicious

Whee forum is up again! I have been dying here for the last 5 hours to show you my new shoes! 

I asked the store in Copenhagen if they could get this model for me, but they said I had to order them from Paris. So I mailed the Paris stores and one answered me, Grenelle  They had the shoes and would send them to me! But it ended up taking about 2 months before I got them. They found the wrong price, so i had to transfer more money and it took some time before they registered it  But today when the package arrived, it was all worth it!

So let me introduce fresh from Paris... Fifi 100 Python Fairy Tale in Menthe


----------



## bougainvillier

Felicious said:


> Whee forum is up again! I have been dying here for the last 5 hours to show you my new shoes!
> 
> I asked the store in Copenhagen if they could get this model for me, but they said I had to order them from Paris. So I mailed the Paris stores and one answered me, Grenelle  They had the shoes and would send them to me! But it ended up taking about 2 months before I got them. They found the wrong price, so i had to transfer more money and it took some time before they registered it  But today when the package arrived, it was all worth it!
> 
> So let me introduce fresh from Paris... Fifi 100 Python Fairy Tale in Menthe



OMG this is beyond gorgeous! I have the exact same skin color combo in very prive (if you go back a few pages in this thread) and I am totally in love. Your fifi's are to die for and you wear them so well! 

How does fifi fit? TTS? I tried on a half size up and I felt the toe box is huuuuge!...


----------



## wannaprada

Received these today and I totally love them! So glad I got them and at 2nd cut! Here are my black Disconoeud:


----------



## wannaprada

Felicious said:
			
		

> Whee forum is up again! I have been dying here for the last 5 hours to show you my new shoes!
> 
> I asked the store in Copenhagen if they could get this model for me, but they said I had to order them from Paris. So I mailed the Paris stores and one answered me, Grenelle  They had the shoes and would send them to me! But it ended up taking about 2 months before I got them. They found the wrong price, so i had to transfer more money and it took some time before they registered it  But today when the package arrived, it was all worth it!
> 
> So let me introduce fresh from Paris... Fifi 100 Python Fairy Tale in Menthe



Congrats!


----------



## Felicious

bougainvillier said:


> OMG this is beyond gorgeous! I have the exact same skin color combo in very prive (if you go back a few pages in this thread) and I am totally in love. Your fifi's are to die for and you wear them so well!
> 
> How does fifi fit? TTS? I tried on a half size up and I felt the toe box is huuuuge!...



Thank yout so much 

I can only compare them to the Maggie 140 I have in the same size, there is a lot more room for the toes in the Fifi's. I would say that the Fifi's are almost ½ size bigger than Maggie 140. Fifi measures 24 cm inside in a size 37 if that helps.


----------



## wannaprada

Some non-modeling pics.


----------



## bellajanie84

OKay I get to cross these off my wish list! 

Nothing too fancy, just a classic!






Very Prive in Nude Patent


----------



## PetitColibri

Felicious said:


> Whee forum is up again! I have been dying here for the last 5 hours to show you my new shoes!
> 
> I asked the store in Copenhagen if they could get this model for me, but they said I had to order them from Paris. So I mailed the Paris stores and one answered me, Grenelle  They had the shoes and would send them to me! But it ended up taking about 2 months before I got them. They found the wrong price, so i had to transfer more money and it took some time before they registered it  But today when the package arrived, it was all worth it!
> 
> So let me introduce fresh from Paris... Fifi 100 Python Fairy Tale in Menthe



TDF !
I will never get tired of python fairy tale menthe


----------



## fumi

Felicious said:


> Whee forum is up again! I have been dying here for the last 5 hours to show you my new shoes!
> 
> I asked the store in Copenhagen if they could get this model for me, but they said I had to order them from Paris. So I mailed the Paris stores and one answered me, Grenelle  They had the shoes and would send them to me! But it ended up taking about 2 months before I got them. They found the wrong price, so i had to transfer more money and it took some time before they registered it  But today when the package arrived, it was all worth it!
> 
> So let me introduce fresh from Paris... Fifi 100 Python Fairy Tale in Menthe



These are absolutely beautiful  The Fifi looks like such a pretty shoe! How is it walking on the thin heel?


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> Received these today and I totally love them! So glad I got them and at 2nd cut! Here are my black Disconoeud:



These look nice on you! I also like your Giuseppi Zanotti leopard heels in the background!


----------



## wannaprada

bellajanie84 said:
			
		

> OKay I get to cross these off my wish list!
> 
> Nothing too fancy, just a classic!
> 
> Very Prive in Nude Patent


They are fancy! Congrats!




			
				fumi said:
			
		

> These look nice on you! I also like your Giuseppi Zanotti leopard heels in the background!



Thanks Fumi! I got so many compliments on my Giuseppis today! I lucked out and got them at a Barneys outlet store back in Feb. for under $100!


----------



## Felicious

fumi said:


> These are absolutely beautiful  The Fifi looks like such a pretty shoe! How is it walking on the thin heel?



I have yet to venture outside with them, but so far indoors It's no problem - they are very well balanced if you can say that, so i don't notice the thin heel at all.


----------



## heiress-ox

Felicious said:


> Whee forum is up again! I have been dying here for the last 5 hours to show you my new shoes!
> 
> I asked the store in Copenhagen if they could get this model for me, but they said I had to order them from Paris. So I mailed the Paris stores and one answered me, Grenelle  They had the shoes and would send them to me! But it ended up taking about 2 months before I got them. They found the wrong price, so i had to transfer more money and it took some time before they registered it  But today when the package arrived, it was all worth it!
> 
> So let me introduce fresh from Paris... Fifi 100 Python Fairy Tale in Menthe



gorgeous - i think this is my favorite style the menthe fairy tale came in, it's so much more wearable, but still a fun shoe, congrats!



bellajanie84 said:


> OKay I get to cross these off my wish list!
> 
> Nothing too fancy, just a classic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Prive in Nude Patent



love them, i think i need to invest in a pair!


----------



## HiHeelsnCookies

Felicious said:


> Whee forum is up again! I have been dying here for the last 5 hours to show you my new shoes!
> 
> I asked the store in Copenhagen if they could get this model for me, but they said I had to order them from Paris. So I mailed the Paris stores and one answered me, Grenelle  They had the shoes and would send them to me! But it ended up taking about 2 months before I got them. They found the wrong price, so i had to transfer more money and it took some time before they registered it  But today when the package arrived, it was all worth it!
> 
> So let me introduce fresh from Paris... Fifi 100 Python Fairy Tale in Menthe


BEAUTIFUL color!


----------



## jamidee

Felicious said:
			
		

> Whee forum is up again! I have been dying here for the last 5 hours to show you my new shoes!
> 
> I asked the store in Copenhagen if they could get this model for me, but they said I had to order them from Paris. So I mailed the Paris stores and one answered me, Grenelle  They had the shoes and would send them to me! But it ended up taking about 2 months before I got them. They found the wrong price, so i had to transfer more money and it took some time before they registered it  But today when the package arrived, it was all worth it!
> 
> So let me introduce fresh from Paris... Fifi 100 Python Fairy Tale in Menthe



Gorgy! I want these so badly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Felicious said:


> Whee forum is up again! I have been dying here for the last 5 hours to show you my new shoes!
> 
> I asked the store in Copenhagen if they could get this model for me, but they said I had to order them from Paris. So I mailed the Paris stores and one answered me, Grenelle  They had the shoes and would send them to me! But it ended up taking about 2 months before I got them. They found the wrong price, so i had to transfer more money and it took some time before they registered it  But today when the package arrived, it was all worth it!
> 
> So let me introduce fresh from Paris... Fifi 100 Python Fairy Tale in Menthe



Congrats!!! They are so gorgeous!!! I really want a pair of python fairy tale pumps now!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bellajanie84 said:


> OKay I get to cross these off my wish list!
> 
> Nothing too fancy, just a classic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Prive in Nude Patent



Very nice! Super classic!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

candi_s said:


> the right shoe at the right time
> 
> I've always loved the ribbon detail on this design and.. been eyeing a pair of leopard prints for a walk on the wild side when I feel like it :fox:
> 
> but.. as fate would have it, I chance upon this baby in the sale corner (literally, stashed between other sale shoe boxes and the couch in Louboutin store)
> 
> Ptit Nodo in Tiger print




Those are really cute!!


----------



## beagly911

Chins4 said:


> You ladies have the best taste
> 
> Couple of little Ebay additions from me -
> SingSings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Cramberry Miss Boxe


 Great additions Chins, I have got to get something in the cramberry, its so pretty!!


----------



## beagly911

Felicious said:


> Whee forum is up again! I have been dying here for the last 5 hours to show you my new shoes!
> 
> I asked the store in Copenhagen if they could get this model for me, but they said I had to order them from Paris. So I mailed the Paris stores and one answered me, Grenelle  They had the shoes and would send them to me! But it ended up taking about 2 months before I got them. They found the wrong price, so i had to transfer more money and it took some time before they registered it  But today when the package arrived, it was all worth it!
> 
> So let me introduce fresh from Paris... Fifi 100 Python Fairy Tale in Menthe


 So gorgeous, and in the Fifi


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Received these today and I totally love them! So glad I got them and at 2nd cut! Here are my black Disconoeud:


 Oh wanna those are incredible and look so good on you!!


----------



## beagly911

bellajanie84 said:


> OKay I get to cross these off my wish list!
> 
> Nothing too fancy, just a classic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Prive in Nude Patent


 Love them bella, I absolutely adore mine and wear them at least once a week!!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Oh wanna those are incredible and look so good on you!!



Thanks Beagly!! They look so much better on. Glad I took a chance and got them.


----------



## mizcolon73

Felicious said:


> Whee forum is up again! I have been dying here for the last 5 hours to show you my new shoes!
> 
> I asked the store in Copenhagen if they could get this model for me, but they said I had to order them from Paris. So I mailed the Paris stores and one answered me, Grenelle  They had the shoes and would send them to me! But it ended up taking about 2 months before I got them. They found the wrong price, so i had to transfer more money and it took some time before they registered it  But today when the package arrived, it was all worth it!
> 
> So let me introduce fresh from Paris... Fifi 100 Python Fairy Tale in Menthe


 
These are BEAUTIFUL.............................. OMG


----------



## cutie_couture

My second pair of CL's.  I think I'm becoming an addict!My second pair of CL's.


----------



## cutie_couture

wannaprada said:


> Some non-modeling pics.


 These are so elegant!  LOVE!


----------



## bougainvillier

I got this pair from the bay at a good price for everyday office use since I'm expecting a baby. Counted as my first pair of pigalles ( just returned the pigalle 120 today and pollock still on the way)

It's 45mm, really low, but I love the toe cleavage showing!!!


----------



## rdgldy

bougainvillier said:


> I got this pair from the bay at a good price for everyday office use since I'm expecting a baby. Counted as my first pair of pigalles ( just returned the pigalle 120 today and pollock still on the way)
> 
> It's 45mm, really low, but I love the toe cleavage showing!!!


really cute!


----------



## beagly911

cutie_couture said:


> My second pair of CL's. I think I'm becoming an addict!My second pair of CL's.


 Cutie, those are really pretty!


----------



## wannaprada

cutie_couture said:
			
		

> My second pair of CL's.  I think I'm becoming an addict!My second pair of CL's.






			
				cutie_couture said:
			
		

> These are so elegant!  LOVE!



Congrats on your cute second pair and thanks!


----------



## beagly911

bougainvillier said:


> I got this pair from the bay at a good price for everyday office use since I'm expecting a baby. Counted as my first pair of pigalles ( just returned the pigalle 120 today and pollock still on the way)
> 
> It's 45mm, really low, but I love the toe cleavage showing!!!


 Great pair for every day wear!


----------



## wannaprada

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> I got this pair from the bay at a good price for everyday office use since I'm expecting a baby. Counted as my first pair of pigalles ( just returned the pigalle 120 today and pollock still on the way)
> 
> It's 45mm, really low, but I love the toe cleavage showing!!!



They look super cute on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

cutie_couture said:


> My second pair of CL's.  I think I'm becoming an addict!My second pair of CL's.



Those are nice!!


----------



## cutie_couture

beagly911 said:


> Cutie, those are really pretty!


Thank you thank you!   I wanted to get something classic first, then go into some of the wilder ones.  I'm drooling over all the gorgeous pairs people put up on this site!! Ahh the world of CL's


----------



## cutie_couture

Ok, so I have a confession.  When I get an item I REALLY REALLY adore, I like to sleep with it beside me at night so I see it first thing in the morning.  I may need help lol


----------



## wannaprada

cutie_couture said:
			
		

> Ok, so I have a confession.  When I get an item I REALLY REALLY adore, I like to sleep with it beside me at night so I see it first thing in the morning.  I may need help lol



Lol!


----------



## Princess75

some days ago we visited Copenhagen and my hubby bought me a little nice gift from the Louboutin boutique. 

Very Prive 100 Python Fairytale Mandarin


----------



## wannaprada

Princess75 said:
			
		

> some days ago we visited Copenhagen and my hubby bought me a little nice gift from the Louboutin boutique.
> 
> Very Prive 100 Python Fairytale Mandarin



Beautiful!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

So pretty!  Congrats on those pythons!


----------



## beagly911

cutie_couture said:


> Ok, so I have a confession. When I get an item I REALLY REALLY adore, I like to sleep with it beside me at night so I see it first thing in the morning. I may need help lol


 Haha no fears, when I get a new CL, it sits by me for atleast two days so I can admire and lust over them!!!


----------



## beagly911

Princess75 said:


> some days ago we visited Copenhagen and my hubby bought me a little nice gift from the Louboutin boutique.
> 
> Very Prive 100 Python Fairytale Mandarin


 Absolutely gorgeous!!!  And VP's....  And what an awesome hubby!!!


----------



## 05_sincere

Great shoes ladies just received these today


----------



## kham

Here are my Summerissimas. I needed a 39 but they were out of stock and the 39.5 was too big. Went for the 38.5. They feel fine but I'm worried they look snug. What do you think? Excuse the blurry iPhone pics.


----------



## fumi

kham said:


> Here are my Summerissimas. I needed a 39 but they were out of stock and the 39.5 was too big. Went for the 38.5. They feel fine but I'm worried they look snug. What do you think? Excuse the blurry iPhone pics.
> 
> View attachment 1792822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1792823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1792821



TBH, it looks like the white strap across your toes is way too tight, and may be painful to wear for some time, and that too much of your foot spills over the side of the shoe...


----------



## kham

fumi said:
			
		

> TBH, it looks like the white strap across your toes is way too tight, and may be painful to wear for some time, and that too much of your foot spills over the side of the shoe...



I was thinking that. Just wanted another set of eyes. I actually have them packed up and ready to send back to the store. I told my SA to be on the lookout for my size. Thank you Fumi!


----------



## boutiqueaddict

05_sincere said:
			
		

> Great shoes ladies just received these today



Oh you are so lucky!  This is one of my favorites!  Enjoy these beauties!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Princess75 said:


> some days ago we visited Copenhagen and my hubby bought me a little nice gift from the Louboutin boutique.
> 
> Very Prive 100 Python Fairytale Mandarin



Gasps!!! Super hot!!! Model pics please!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kham said:


> Here are my Summerissimas. I needed a 39 but they were out of stock and the 39.5 was too big. Went for the 38.5. They feel fine but I'm worried they look snug. What do you think? Excuse the blurry iPhone pics.
> 
> View attachment 1792822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1792823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1792821



Those are super gorgeous!


----------



## kham

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are super gorgeous!



Thank you! They are super pretty but looks like they may be going back.


----------



## 9distelle

Princess75 said:


> some days ago we visited Copenhagen and my hubby bought me a little nice gift from the Louboutin boutique.
> 
> Very Prive 100 Python Fairytale Mandarin


Stunning!!


----------



## daughtybag

kham said:
			
		

> Here are my Summerissimas. I needed a 39 but they were out of stock and the 39.5 was too big. Went for the 38.5. They feel fine but I'm worried they look snug. What do you think? Excuse the blurry iPhone pics.



Hi kham!
These are gorgeous! Congrats! We are of the same shoe size ,! How is the heel height and fit of these!


----------



## kham

daughtybag said:
			
		

> Hi kham!
> These are gorgeous! Congrats! We are of the same shoe size ,! How is the heel height and fit of these!



Hi daughty! Thanks!! They are beautiful! They feel fine to me. I walked around my house a bit in them and no issues. I really wish they had the 39 in stock though. These aren't tight but kinda close for my comfort. The strap across the toes is a little close but not unbearable. I feel like they look snug though.


----------



## megt10

Princess75 said:


> some days ago we visited Copenhagen and my hubby bought me a little nice gift from the Louboutin boutique.
> 
> Very Prive 100 Python Fairytale Mandarin


 These shoes are stunning.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Princess75 said:


> some days ago we visited Copenhagen and my hubby bought me a little nice gift from the Louboutin boutique.
> 
> Very Prive 100 Python Fairytale Mandarin



These are amazing! I want them so bad, I haven't seen any exotic VP 100's in the US.


----------



## beagly911

05_sincere said:


> Great shoes ladies just received these today


 Gorgeous!!


----------



## daughtybag

kham said:
			
		

> Hi daughty! Thanks!! They are beautiful! They feel fine to me. I walked around my house a bit in them and no issues. I really wish they had the 39 in stock though. These aren't tight but kinda close for my comfort. The strap across the toes is a little close but not unbearable. I feel like they look snug though.



Hi kham,
Thanks! They are lovely shoes!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kham said:


> Thank you! They are super pretty but looks like they may be going back.



Why are you taking them back?


----------



## daughtybag

CL Bouclette. Thanks for letting me share! Love it!


----------



## daughtybag

My CL Roche Mule! Thanks for letting me share..


----------



## kham

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Why are you taking them back?



I was thinking they look snug. They feel fine and they're so pretty. Still thinking on them.


----------



## dbeth

Bought the Neon Yellow Pigalle 120 a few months ago & just wore them out for the 1st time last night. 

The 1st pic is more of the true color.


----------



## Jönathan

dbeth said:


> Bought the Neon Yellow Pigalle 120 a few months ago & just wore them out for the 1st time last night.
> 
> The 1st pic is more of the true color.



The neon Piggies are gorgeous!


----------



## sammix3

dbeth said:


> Bought the Neon Yellow Pigalle 120 a few months ago & just wore them out for the 1st time last night.
> 
> The 1st pic is more of the true color.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kham said:


> I was thinking they look snug. They feel fine and they're so pretty. Still thinking on them.



I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## BattyBugs

Gorgeous additions, ladies.


----------



## Kentucky

dbeth said:


> Bought the Neon Yellow Pigalle 120 a few months ago & just wore them out for the 1st time last night.
> 
> The 1st pic is more of the true color.


 
those are nice!!! Love them!!!


----------



## dbeth

Jönathan;22378411 said:
			
		

> The neon Piggies are gorgeous!





sammix3 said:


> Gorgeous!





Kentucky said:


> those are nice!!! Love them!!!



Thanks Jonathon, Sammi & Kentucky! I'm glad I decided to keep them.


----------



## evanescent

dbeth said:


> Bought the Neon Yellow Pigalle 120 a few months ago & just wore them out for the 1st time last night.
> 
> The 1st pic is more of the true color.



They are STUNNING on you!!



05_sincere said:


> Great shoes ladies just received these today



LOVE! Glad you get them at such a great price too! And LESS THAN $300???? Are they even AUTHENTIC?!?! Lol! 



kham said:


> Here are my Summerissimas. I needed a 39 but they were out of stock and the 39.5 was too big. Went for the 38.5. They feel fine but I'm worried they look snug. What do you think? Excuse the blurry iPhone pics.
> 
> View attachment 1792822
> 
> 
> View attachment 1792823
> 
> 
> View attachment 1792821



I love the Summerissimas! But I think they are a little too big on you.. can you return them for half a size bigger? 



Princess75 said:


> some days ago we visited Copenhagen and my hubby bought me a little nice gift from the Louboutin boutique.
> 
> Very Prive 100 Python Fairytale Mandarin



They are gorgeous! How sweet of your hubby


----------



## evanescent

Just got my Asteroids in the mail today and I'm in love! 






And a quick modelling pic


----------



## bougainvillier

evanescent said:


> Just got my Asteroids in the mail today and I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a quick modelling pic



Congrats! There are amazing!!!  The black is the only color I like among all the Asteroids! So divine and spicy!

And I love your skinny!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

evanescent said:


> Just got my Asteroids in the mail today and I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a quick modelling pic



congrats, LOVE them, they look hot on you - now i'm kicking myself for not getting a pair!


----------



## dbeth

evanescent said:


> They are STUNNING on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE! Glad you get them at such a great price too! And LESS THAN $300???? Are they even AUTHENTIC?!?! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Summerissimas! But I think they are a little too big on you.. can you return them for half a size bigger?
> 
> 
> 
> They are gorgeous! How sweet of your hubby



Thanks evanescent!! Loving your Asteroids----they are such a work of art!


----------



## wannaprada

kham said:


> Thank you! They are super pretty but looks like they may be going back.


 
So sorry Kham!! 



daughtybag said:


> View attachment 1794940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL Bouclette. Thanks for letting me share! Love it!


 


05_sincere said:


> Great shoes ladies just received these today


 


daughtybag said:


> My CL Roche Mule! Thanks for letting me share..
> 
> View attachment 1794941


 


dbeth said:


> Bought the Neon Yellow Pigalle 120 a few months ago & just wore them out for the 1st time last night.
> 
> The 1st pic is more of the true color.


 


evanescent said:


> Just got my Asteroids in the mail today and I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a quick modelling pic


 
Congrats ladies on your fabulous purchases.  Evanescent, don't hurt anybody with those asteroids!


----------



## wannaprada

Received my Sex today! Sex shoes that is!  Love them!!


----------



## wannaprada

One more pic. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## laurenychu

Already revealed these last week, but these are my newest babies! (is it wrong to play favorites?!)


----------



## LisaMarie24

laurenychu said:
			
		

> Already revealed these last week, but these are my newest babies! (is it wrong to play favorites?!)



Of course not


----------



## LisaMarie24

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Received my Sex today! Sex shoes that is!  Love them!!



Love em!!!!


----------



## LisaMarie24

evanescent said:
			
		

> Just got my Asteroids in the mail today and I'm in love!
> 
> And a quick modelling pic



We're shoe twins, I have this pair too! Love them so much. You picked an incredibly sexy shoe enjoy !!!


----------



## 9distelle

wannaprada said:


> Received my Sex today! Sex shoes that is!  Love them!!


them and the color is amazing agaist your skin tone!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Received my Sex today! Sex shoes that is!  Love them!!



Gorgeous!


----------



## bougainvillier

laurenychu said:


> Already revealed these last week, but these are my newest babies! (is it wrong to play favorites?!)



These are gorgeous on you! I always thought Daf will look chunky on petite ladies. But this is just perfect on you! Congrats!!! And your sexy legs!


----------



## laurenychu

beagly911 said:


> Faboulous!  Your dress is great!


thank you!



martinaa said:


> You look very hot! I like the outfit.


thank you!



bougainvillier said:


> These are gorgeous on you! I always thought Daf will look chunky on petite ladies. But this is just perfect on you! Congrats!!! And your sexy legs!


thanks! i was so nervous that it would but in person i have more curves for a petite girl so it`s very balanced out! i couldn`t see a skinny shorter/petite girl with them on though!


----------



## fumi

evanescent said:


> Just got my Asteroids in the mail today and I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a quick modelling pic



They look awesome on you!



wannaprada said:


> One more pic. Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful shoes!


----------



## beagly911

evanescent said:


> Just got my Asteroids in the mail today and I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a quick modelling pic


 Lovely evenescent!!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Received my Sex today! Sex shoes that is!  Love them!!


 Oh wanna, they look great on you!!!


----------



## beagly911

laurenychu said:


> Already revealed these last week, but these are my newest babies! (is it wrong to play favorites?!)


 NEVER!!  They look great!


----------



## wannaprada

laurenychu said:
			
		

> Already revealed these last week, but these are my newest babies! (is it wrong to play favorites?!)


Beautiful, congrats!



			
				LisaMarie24 said:
			
		

> Love em!!!!


Thanks LisaMarie!




			
				9distelle said:
			
		

> them and the color is amazing agaist your skin tone!!


Thanks 9distelle! I was concerned they wouldn't look right against my skintone, but I think they're fine. 




			
				Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!


Aww, thanks Loubi! 




			
				fumi said:
			
		

> They look awesome on you!
> 
> Beautiful shoes!



Thanks Fumi! Fingers crossed they don't stretch too much b/c right now they fit perfectly!  Despite the 140's I have in my closet, I don't walk as confidently in Pigalle 120's. I must practice! 




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Oh wanna, they look great on you!!!



Thanks so much Beagly!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Wanna those are hot!! How do they feel?


----------



## wannaprada

mistyknightwin said:
			
		

> Wanna those are hot!! How do they feel?



Thanks Misty! I was surprised how good they feel! They feel soft and were they not 120, they would be super comfortable, however they are not bad. I'm so glad I went ahead and got them!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Received my Sex today! Sex shoes that is!  Love them!!



They look ultra SEXY on you!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

evanescent said:


> Just got my Asteroids in the mail today and I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a quick modelling pic



Gasps!!! They are so pretty! I love them!


----------



## BattyBugs

Wow! This thread is moving fast and the additions are amazing.


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:


> They look ultra SEXY on you!!



 Why thanks Lavender!


----------



## Flip88

Princess75 said:
			
		

> some days ago we visited Copenhagen and my hubby bought me a little nice gift from the Louboutin boutique.
> 
> Very Prive 100 Python Fairytale Mandarin



Breathtaking,  a fabulous shoe in a fabulous leather.  Congratulations


----------



## evanescent

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Gasps!!! They are so pretty! I love them!



Thanks so much! They're my most favourite pair at the moment! 



beagly911 said:


> Lovely evenescent!!



Thanks beagly! 



fumi said:


> They look awesome on you!



Thanks fumi 



LisaMarie24 said:


> We're shoe twins, I have this pair too! Love them so much. You picked an incredibly sexy shoe enjoy !!!



Thanks shoe twin! I'm definitely going to get them vibrammed for better grip. Hope you enjoy them too! 



wannaprada said:


> Congrats ladies on your fabulous purchases.  Evanescent, don't hurt anybody with those asteroids!



I'll start by not stabbing myself first!!  Your Sex Pigalles are stunning on you!



dbeth said:


> Thanks evanescent!! Loving your Asteroids----they are such a work of art!



Thanks dbeth! I think so too 



heiress-ox said:


> congrats, LOVE them, they look hot on you - now i'm kicking myself for not getting a pair!



Thank you heiress! It's not too late - NAP UK still has quite a fair bit of sizes 



bougainvillier said:


> Congrats! There are amazing!!!  The black is the only color I like among all the Asteroids! So divine and spicy!
> 
> And I love your skinny!!!



Thank you foot twin! I'm not very adventurous so black fits my style perfectly


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

wannaprada said:


> One more pic. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## wannaprada

CRISPEDROSA said:


>


 
LOL!  I must admit I'm surprised how much I like them.  Can't wait to wear them!



evanescent said:


> I'll start by not stabbing myself first!!  Your Sex Pigalles are stunning on you!


 
  Thanks!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

wannaprada said:


> One more pic. Thanks for letting me share!


Oooo-la-laaaaa!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

laurenychu said:


> Already revealed these last week, but these are my newest babies! (is it wrong to play favorites?!)


Me Likey!!!!  Sexxxyyyyy!!!!


----------



## laurenychu

beagly911 said:


> NEVER!!  They look great!





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Me Likey!!!!  Sexxxyyyyy!!!!



thank you ladies!!


----------



## wannaprada

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Me Likey!!!! Sexxxyyyyy!!!!


----------



## kham

evanescent said:


> Just got my Asteroids in the mail today and I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a quick modelling pic



 They are gorge!!!


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> One more pic. Thanks for letting me share!





laurenychu said:


> Already revealed these last week, but these are my newest babies! (is it wrong to play favorites?!)





daughtybag said:


> My CL Roche Mule! Thanks for letting me share..
> 
> View attachment 1794941





evanescent said:


> Just got my Asteroids in the mail today and I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a quick modelling pic





great choices ladies!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

laurenychu said:


> Already revealed these last week, but these are my newest babies! (is it wrong to play favorites?!)



Sexy!!!


----------



## stilly

laurenychu said:


> Already revealed these last week, but these are my newest babies! (is it wrong to play favorites?!)


 
They look amazing on you!!!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Received my Sex today! Sex shoes that is!  Love them!!


 
These are so sexy on you I don't wonder where they came up with the name!!!


----------



## starr_shenell

dbeth said:


> Bought the Neon Yellow Pigalle 120 a few months ago & just wore them out for the 1st time last night.
> 
> The 1st pic is more of the true color.


 
Thay look amazing!


----------



## starr_shenell

laurenychu said:


> Already revealed these last week, but these are my newest babies! (is it wrong to play favorites?!)


 
Love these!


----------



## wannaprada

AEGIS said:
			
		

> great choices ladies!



Thanks Aegis!




			
				stilly said:
			
		

> These are so sexy on you I don't wonder where they came up with the name!!!



Why thank you Stilly! Now if only I could walk as good in these as you do in your Pigalles! I have heels higher than these but it's something about the Pigalle that causes me to walk a tad bit slower than usual. How do you do it?!


----------



## Monaliceke

evanescent said:


> Just got my Asteroids in the mail today and I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a quick modelling pic



That's so cool


----------



## Monaliceke

Felicious said:


> Whee forum is up again! I have been dying here for the last 5 hours to show you my new shoes!
> 
> I asked the store in Copenhagen if they could get this model for me, but they said I had to order them from Paris. So I mailed the Paris stores and one answered me, Grenelle  They had the shoes and would send them to me! But it ended up taking about 2 months before I got them. They found the wrong price, so i had to transfer more money and it took some time before they registered it  But today when the package arrived, it was all worth it!
> 
> So let me introduce fresh from Paris... Fifi 100 Python Fairy Tale in Menthe




Definitely worth the wait...   congrats!


----------



## daughtybag

AEGIS said:
			
		

> great choices ladies!



Thanks AEGIS!!!


----------



## laurenychu

stilly said:


> They look amazing on you!!!



thank you stilly!


----------



## laurenychu

starr_shenell said:


> Love these!



thank you!!


----------



## kham

Just got these today. They're pretty but a little big (needed a 39, these are 39.5) maybe an insole will work. I'll post better shots later. For now, iPhone pics. 

Introducing my Brown/Python Asteroid 160


----------



## fumi

kham said:


> Just got these today. They're pretty but a little big (needed a 39, these are 39.5) maybe an insole will work. I'll post better shots later. For now, iPhone pics.
> 
> Introducing my Brown/Python Asteroid 160
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800512
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800515



These look amazing on you!


----------



## kham

fumi said:


> These look amazing on you!



Thank you Fumi!! I'm uploading clearer shots now. They're actually prettier IRL vs. photos.


----------



## kham

Here are the clearer shots:


----------



## daughtybag

kham said:
			
		

> Here are the clearer shots:


Wow! These are sexy shoes! Looks good on you! Congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kham said:


> Here are the clearer shots:



I can only dream!!! Those are gorgeous!!!! I wanted to get them in Barney's when they had their sale, unfortunately they ran out of my size. Congrats they are super hot on you!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

kham said:


> Here are the clearer shots:



WOW! Gorgeous! Love them, congrats!


----------



## mikeyta

my fall shoes


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

kham said:


> Here are the clearer shots:


I am so tempted to buy these myself.  Saw a pair for $924.99.
Do you think the price is fair?

Also, did you go TTS for these?


----------



## bougainvillier

She is here! My new baby - Pivoine Python LP


----------



## beagly911

bougainvillier said:


> She is here! My new baby - Pivoine Python LP


 Gorgeous, the color is incredible!


----------



## heiress-ox

bougainvillier said:


> She is here! My new baby - Pivoine Python LP



amazing! that colour is just stunning


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> She is here! My new baby - Pivoine Python LP


OOOoooOOOO!!!  TDF!!!
Absolutely gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!!

I can't wait for mine to arrive.  The payment got processed today and should be shipped out in a day or two and arrive sometime next week.

Shoe-twins!!!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Got these ladypeep fairytale python 50percent off for 800usd! Isn't it just beautiful?


----------



## bougainvillier

ilovecocohanel said:
			
		

> Got these ladypeep fairytale python 50percent off for 800usd! Isn't it just beautiful?



This skin is gorgy I have them in VP. Amazing! esp love the red tip. Look like a little tongue  a bit creepy but sexy!

Great deal also. Is this department store sale?!


----------



## wannaprada

kham said:


> Just got these today. They're pretty but a little big (needed a 39, these are 39.5) maybe an insole will work. I'll post better shots later. For now, iPhone pics.
> 
> Introducing my Brown/Python Asteroid 160
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800512
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800515


 
These look amazing on you!  Congrats!



mikeyta said:


> my fall shoes


How cute!



ilovecocohanel said:


> Got these ladypeep fairytale python 50percent off for 800usd! Isn't it just beautiful?


Both the shoes and the price are beautiful!  Congrats on a great buy!


----------



## bougainvillier

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous, the color is incredible!





heiress-ox said:


> amazing! that colour is just stunning





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> OOOoooOOOO!!!  TDF!!!
> Absolutely gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!!
> 
> I can't wait for mine to arrive.  The payment got processed today and should be shipped out in a day or two and arrive sometime next week.
> 
> Shoe-twins!!!



thanks gals! I am so in love! and HelenOfTroy45 hun you need to post pictures once you got them. Promise?


----------



## DariaD

mikeyta said:


> my fall shoes



Those are awesoooome! What is the style name?


----------



## mikeyta

DariaD said:


> Those are awesoooome! What is the style name?


glitz spiked patent leather loafer


----------



## soleilbrun

kham said:


> Here are the clearer shots:


 


mikeyta said:


> my fall shoes


 


bougainvillier said:


> She is here! My new baby - Pivoine Python LP


 


ilovecocohanel said:


> Got these ladypeep fairytale python 50percent off for 800usd! Isn't it just beautiful?


 
Fabulous purchases everyone! Congratulations.


----------



## kham

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I am so tempted to buy these myself.  Saw a pair for $924.99.
> Do you think the price is fair?
> 
> Also, did you go TTS for these?



Its fair if you really love them, considering they retail for $1,695. 

Mine are half size up and are a tad too big. Going to try heel grips or insoles. I would say go TTS but if you go half size up, you have options.


----------



## kham

CRISPEDROSA said:


> WOW! Gorgeous! Love them, congrats!



Thank you!!


----------



## megt10

I just got home from vacation today to find a pair of wedge shoes that I ordered from Bergdorf Goodman. I was so excited since I had ordered these shoe before and my order was cancelled. So when they reappeared I tried again and got them this time. The only problem is that I received FAKE SHOES FROM BERGDORF GOODMAN. I am not an expert by any means but these are so obvious OMG. I called immediately they said that they had another pair in my size and even though I am leery I went ahead and ordered them because I really do want them. So here is a pair of my new FAKE shoes. Well they are already at the post office.


----------



## bougainvillier

megt10 said:
			
		

> I just got home from vacation today to find a pair of wedge shoes that I ordered from Bergdorf Goodman. I was so excited since I had ordered these shoe before and my order was cancelled. So when they reappeared I tried again and got them this time. The only problem is that I received FAKE SHOES FROM BERGDORF GOODMAN. I am not an expert by any means but these are so obvious OMG. I called immediately they said that they had another pair in my size and even though I am leery I went ahead and ordered them because I really do want them. So here is a pair of my new FAKE shoes. Well they are already at the post office.



Woo how do you know they are fake? Was it really off from pictures at the online store?!


----------



## megt10

bougainvillier said:


> Woo how do you know they are fake? Was it really off from pictures at the online store?!


 Take a look at the shoes they are fake. Yes as a matter of fact they don't even say Paris on them, I have over 50 pairs of CL shoes and each and every one of them says Paris not Espadrille/ look at the dust bag, hello.


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> I just got home from vacation today to find a pair of wedge shoes that I ordered from Bergdorf Goodman. I was so excited since I had ordered these shoe before and my order was cancelled. So when they reappeared I tried again and got them this time. The only problem is that I received FAKE SHOES FROM BERGDORF GOODMAN. I am not an expert by any means but these are so obvious OMG. I called immediately they said that they had another pair in my size and even though I am leery I went ahead and ordered them because I really do want them. So here is a pair of my new FAKE shoes. Well they are already at the post office.



Unbelievable! How did they get past BG?!


----------



## megt10

Here is a link to what they should look like.
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod73460077


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Unbelievable! How did they get past BG?!


 That is what I want to know as well. I was really not happy. I did go ahead and repurchase the same shoe and told them they had better check them before sending them out. I also let them know that I would be warning others here of what happened. You would think you should be safe ordering from a well known dept. store.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

megt10 said:
			
		

> I just got home from vacation today to find a pair of wedge shoes that I ordered from Bergdorf Goodman. I was so excited since I had ordered these shoe before and my order was cancelled. So when they reappeared I tried again and got them this time. The only problem is that I received FAKE SHOES FROM BERGDORF GOODMAN. I am not an expert by any means but these are so obvious OMG. I called immediately they said that they had another pair in my size and even though I am leery I went ahead and ordered them because I really do want them. So here is a pair of my new FAKE shoes. Well they are already at the post office.



Omg. And to think we're safe purchasing from dept stores like Bergdorf!!!! Luckily you scored another pair but what a pain in the neck!


----------



## megt10

ShoobieDoobie said:


> Omg. And to think we're safe purchasing from dept stores like Bergdorf!!!! Luckily you scored another pair but what a pain in the neck!


 Hopefully they won't be fake as well. If they are I won't be purchasing from them again. If it was a fake return which could be then ok I guess it could happen but even that should have some safeguards but if I get another pair it means they are getting their shoes from unreliable sources.


----------



## bougainvillier

megt10 said:
			
		

> Take a look at the shoes they are fake. Yes as a matter of fact they don't even say Paris on them, I have over 50 pairs of CL shoes and each and every one of them says Paris not Espadrille/ look at the dust bag, hello.



I thought I read in the what not to look for thread saying that espadrilles sometimes don't have Paris on it. Well but I'm no expert. Just really surprised that there are fakes at BG. Hope the new pair will be fine! But if they are really fakes I wouldn't let them pass this easy...


----------



## kham

megt10 said:


> Take a look at the shoes they are fake. Yes as a matter of fact they don't even say Paris on them, I have over 50 pairs of CL shoes and each and every one of them says Paris not Espadrille/ look at the dust bag, hello.



Meg, I believe the espadrilles/wedges should say made in Spain and they come with a white dustbag. Either way, I hope you get the perfect pair


----------



## anniethecat

megt10 said:


> Take a look at the shoes they are fake. Yes as a matter of fact they don't even say Paris on them, I have over 50 pairs of CL shoes and each and every one of them says Paris not Espadrille/ look at the dust bag, hello.


 
I have two pairs of Espadrilles that have a white dust bags and they don't say Paris on them one says nothing the other says Espadrille.  Also both pairs have Made in Spain on the red sole.  HTH when you receive your replacement pair.


----------



## fumi

mikeyta said:


> my fall shoes



I love spikes! 




bougainvillier said:


> She is here! My new baby - Pivoine Python LP



These are so beautiful! 




ilovecocohanel said:


> Got these ladypeep fairytale python 50percent off for 800usd! Isn't it just beautiful?



Congrats! I am a big fan of the fairytale python


----------



## brittany729

megt10 said:


> Take a look at the shoes they are fake. Yes as a matter of fact they don't even say Paris on them, I have over 50 pairs of CL shoes and each and every one of them says Paris not Espadrille/ look at the dust bag, hello.


I'm no expert either, but I have 3 Espadrilles( I Love, You Love and Everesta); they all came with white dust bags.  Instead of Paris on the insole, they read Espadrilles and on the bottoms, read Made in Spain.  I purchased these shoes from NM in person and 2 from Footcandy.  I say all of this in hopes that you in fact, do have a real pair.


----------



## CocoB

megt10 said:


> Hopefully they won't be fake as well. If they are I won't be purchasing from them again. If it was a fake return which could be then ok I guess it could happen but even that should have some safeguards but if I get another pair it means they are getting their shoes from unreliable sources.



I've also gotten white dustbags....with espadrilles that are certainly real. Not saying that they're authentic, but the white dustbag has been used by CL.


----------



## megt10

CocoB said:


> I've also gotten white dustbags....with espadrilles that are certainly real. Not saying that they're authentic, but the white dustbag has been used by CL.





bougainvillier said:


> I thought I read in the what not to look for thread saying that espadrilles sometimes don't have Paris on it. Well but I'm no expert. Just really surprised that there are fakes at BG. Hope the new pair will be fine! But if they are really fakes I wouldn't let them pass this easy...





kham said:


> Meg, I believe the espadrilles/wedges should say made in Spain and they come with a white dustbag. Either way, I hope you get the perfect pair





anniethecat said:


> I have two pairs of Espadrilles that have a white dust bags and they don't say Paris on them one says nothing the other says Espadrille.  Also both pairs have Made in Spain on the red sole.  HTH when you receive your replacement pair.


Thanks ladies for all your input. Maybe they were real but I just don't feel like they were. The stitching was uneven, the lining on the right heel was coming up and the workmanship was shoddy not to mention the writing on the soles was partially gone and inconsistent. Good to know about the dust bag though. I have never seen that. I have another pair of wedges and they came from NAP with a red bag and Paris across the sole.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> I just got home from vacation today to find a pair of wedge shoes that I ordered from Bergdorf Goodman. I was so excited since I had ordered these shoe before and my order was cancelled. So when they reappeared I tried again and got them this time. The only problem is that I received FAKE SHOES FROM BERGDORF GOODMAN. I am not an expert by any means but these are so obvious OMG. I called immediately they said that they had another pair in my size and even though I am leery I went ahead and ordered them because I really do want them. So here is a pair of my new FAKE shoes. Well they are already at the post office.


 Aww so sorry hun! I do have a white dust bag for my pair of espadrilles.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> I just got home from vacation today to find a pair of wedge shoes that I ordered from Bergdorf Goodman. I was so excited since I had ordered these shoe before and my order was cancelled. So when they reappeared I tried again and got them this time. The only problem is that I received FAKE SHOES FROM BERGDORF GOODMAN. I am not an expert by any means but these are so obvious OMG. I called immediately they said that they had another pair in my size and even though I am leery I went ahead and ordered them because I really do want them. So here is a pair of my new FAKE shoes. Well they are already at the post office.



Wow Meg I couldn't even tell they were fake. What did you notice that was fake?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Ok I see all the comments now.


----------



## kham

bougainvillier said:


> She is here! My new baby - Pivoine Python LP



OMG!!! They are gorge!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

fumi said:


> These are so beautiful!





kham said:


> OMG!!! They are gorge!!!



Thanks gals! I am so happy with them I wear them on my bed last night


----------



## kham

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks gals! I am so happy with them I wear them on my bed yday night



:lolots: I do the same thing. dh thinks I'm nuts! I'm glad I'm not alone :giggles:


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

Adore spikes


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> I just got home from vacation today to find a pair of wedge shoes that I ordered from Bergdorf Goodman. I was so excited since I had ordered these shoe before and my order was cancelled. So when they reappeared I tried again and got them this time. The only problem is that I received FAKE SHOES FROM BERGDORF GOODMAN. I am not an expert by any means but these are so obvious OMG. I called immediately they said that they had another pair in my size and even though I am leery I went ahead and ordered them because I really do want them. So here is a pair of my new FAKE shoes. Well they are already at the post office.



My espadrilles also were made in Spain and have espadrille printed on the insole (they were from NM).  I have two pairs of Louboutins that came with white dustbags as did DH's Mickael Flats.  I am not at all familiar with this style so I cannot tell from the pictures but _I think all that matters is that you did not feel good about them_.  Hopefully the next pair will be perfect!


----------



## anemonerose

megt10 said:


> I just got home from vacation today to find a pair of wedge shoes that I ordered from Bergdorf Goodman. I was so excited since I had ordered these shoe before and my order was cancelled. So when they reappeared I tried again and got them this time. The only problem is that I received FAKE SHOES FROM BERGDORF GOODMAN. I am not an expert by any means but these are so obvious OMG. I called immediately they said that they had another pair in my size and even though I am leery I went ahead and ordered them because I really do want them. So here is a pair of my new FAKE shoes. Well they are already at the post office.



Those are not fake haha, louboutin 50+ knowledge can fail one.


----------



## Louboufan

kham said:


> Here are the clearer shots:


----------



## Louboufan

mikeyta said:


> my fall shoes



Gorgeous. I love the chain detail with the spikes.


----------



## Louboufan

dbeth said:


> Bought the Neon Yellow Pigalle 120 a few months ago & just wore them out for the 1st time last night.
> 
> The 1st pic is more of the true color.



I love the Chanel in the background.


----------



## sulawgirl

Just got these babies in the mail today! Perfect timing since wearing them while I study is the ONLY motivation I can find at this point. WA State Bar Exam in 3 days!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sulawgirl said:


> Just got these babies in the mail today! Perfect timing since wearing them while I study is the ONLY motivation I can find at this point. WA State Bar Exam in 3 days!
> 
> View attachment 1803230



NICE heels! Good luck on the bar!


----------



## amd_tan

bougainvillier said:


> She is here! My new baby - Pivoine Python LP


Love these! Congrats babe. They are fabulous!!!
Do they have more red or pink undertones? xo


----------



## amd_tan

evanescent said:


> Just got my Asteroids in the mail today and I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a quick modelling pic


Lovely purchase!! 
Congrats hun.


----------



## fumi

sulawgirl said:


> Just got these babies in the mail today! Perfect timing since wearing them while I study is the ONLY motivation I can find at this point. WA State Bar Exam in 3 days!
> 
> View attachment 1803230



Love these shoes! Is that your shoe collection in your avatar?


----------



## wannaprada

sulawgirl said:
			
		

> Just got these babies in the mail today! Perfect timing since wearing them while I study is the ONLY motivation I can find at this point. WA State Bar Exam in 3 days!



Love those! It's been 10yrs since I took the NYS bar exam but I remember it like it was yesterday, so I definitely feel your pain! You will do just fine! Good luck!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> My espadrilles also were made in Spain and have espadrille printed on the insole (they were from NM). I have two pairs of Louboutins that came with white dustbags as did DH's Mickael Flats. I am not at all familiar with this style so I cannot tell from the pictures but _I think all that matters is that you did not feel good about them_. Hopefully the next pair will be perfect!


 I hope so too. I am reieved to know that many of the experts here think they were real but as you said I did not feel good about them at all. The lining was coming up on the right heel, the stitching was inconsistent and to me they looked fake and felt wrong.


----------



## megt10

anemone rose said:


> Those are not fake haha, louboutin 50+ knowledge can fail one.


 I am glad to know that you don't think they were fake either. I am really looking forward to getting another pair that are then perfect. These were not with the inconsistent stitching, lining coming up on the right heel etc. Perhaps it is just that dare I say it, CL quality has gone downhill.


----------



## evanescent

amd_tan said:


> Lovely purchase!!
> Congrats hun.





luxemadam said:


> That's so cool



Thanks so much! 



bougainvillier said:


> She is here! My new baby - Pivoine Python LP



Those are beyond amazing!!!  congrats on such fabulous shoes!!



kham said:


> Here are the clearer shots:



Love love love them especially on you! We are shoe sisters  They are by far the most painful shoes I own though, not sure if it's because of the patent? Are yours comfy??



ilovecocohanel said:


> Got these ladypeep fairytale python 50percent off for 800usd! Isn't it just beautiful?



Stunning!



sulawgirl said:


> Just got these babies in the mail today! Perfect timing since wearing them while I study is the ONLY motivation I can find at this point. WA State Bar Exam in 3 days!
> 
> View attachment 1803230



They are fabulous and good luck for your exam!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Louboufan said:
			
		

> I love the Chanel in the background.



I thought it was a Rebecca minkoff lol! Whoops.


----------



## bougainvillier

amd_tan said:
			
		

> Love these! Congrats babe. They are fabulous!!!
> Do they have more red or pink undertones? xo



Thanks hon! I'm so in love with the color. The color has a rich dark pink tone. It's different than the mandarin red which to me has red/dark orange tone. Hth


----------



## bougainvillier

evanescent said:
			
		

> Those are beyond amazing!!!  congrats on such fabulous shoes!!



thanks hon!!! Its really amazing shoe! The color takes me breath away. The pic doesn't do them justice. You should def get something in this color


----------



## kham

evanescent said:


> Love love love them especially on you! We are shoe sisters  They are by far the most painful shoes I own though, not sure if it's because of the patent? Are yours comfy??



Thank you!! The shoes are not comfy lol! The pitch is killer. I think I could do them if they were 140s. I think this may be the only other 160s I buy (besides highness/daff). They are beautiful though. I really wanted the black but can't find them in my size. How did you size in yours? I went up half from CL TTS and have heel slippage. I plan on using heel grips or something.


----------



## sulawgirl

fumi said:
			
		

> Love these shoes! Is that your shoe collection in your avatar?



Yes, luckily those are all mine.


----------



## fumi

sulawgirl said:


> Yes, luckily those are all mine.



That is an impressive collection! You should totally start a collection thread


----------



## daughtybag

Jlenia copper slides 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## stilly

bougainvillier said:


> She is here! My new baby - Pivoine Python LP


 
So gorgy!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

stilly said:


> So gorgy!!!



Thanks stilly! I hope one day ill have your collection of pigalles


----------



## AEGIS

sulawgirl said:


> Just got these babies in the mail today! Perfect timing since wearing them while I study is the ONLY motivation I can find at this point. WA State Bar Exam in 3 days!
> 
> View attachment 1803230





lol i was like Barbri?! land use? Property 2? good luck on the bar! i know how stressful it is!


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> I just got home from vacation today to find a pair of wedge shoes that I ordered from Bergdorf Goodman. I was so excited since I had ordered these shoe before and my order was cancelled. So when they reappeared I tried again and got them this time. The only problem is that I received FAKE SHOES FROM BERGDORF GOODMAN. I am not an expert by any means but these are so obvious OMG. I called immediately they said that they had another pair in my size and even though I am leery I went ahead and ordered them because I really do want them. So here is a pair of my new FAKE shoes. Well they are already at the post office.





These look authentic to me.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> These look authentic to me.


 
Well they went back regardless and a new pair is on its way to me and should be here on Wednesday. They were super comfy and easy to walk in so I do hope there are no issues with these shoes.


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Menthe Fairytale lady peep python 150


----------



## Jönathan

ilovecocohanel said:


> Menthe Fairytale lady peep python 150


Absolutely gorgeous! They look stunning on you as well!


----------



## megt10

ilovecocohanel said:


> Menthe Fairytale lady peep python 150


 So gorgeous!


----------



## Jönathan

daughtybag said:


> View attachment 1804387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jlenia copper slides
> Thanks for letting me share!



Very pretty!


----------



## evanescent

kham said:


> Thank you!! The shoes are not comfy lol! The pitch is killer. I think I could do them if they were 140s. I think this may be the only other 160s I buy (besides highness/daff). They are beautiful though. I really wanted the black but can't find them in my size. How did you size in yours? I went up half from CL TTS and have heel slippage. I plan on using heel grips or something.



I'm glad I'm not the only one!!  I got mine half a size bigger too, but that's because I remember trying on the Maggies and TTS was really tight and painful. Because the Asteroids that I got is patent (the black ones), I figure half size from TTS would work well, and I'm glad I was right. Well, they are a little loose, but I was planning to pad them anyway! Maybe you can try putting those gel pads to make them more bearable?



ilovecocohanel said:


> Menthe Fairytale lady peep python 150



Loving all these menthe coming in! Beautiful purchase!


----------



## Shoezz

bougainvillier said:


> She is here! My new baby - Pivoine Python LP



Good. Ness.
....gorgeous!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

kham said:


> Its fair if you really love them, considering they retail for $1,695.
> 
> Mine are half size up and are a tad too big. Going to try heel grips or insoles. I would say go TTS but if you go half size up, you have options.


Thank you kham!

I do love me especially seeing your photos.
They look absolutely gorgy on you!!!


----------



## wannaprada

daughtybag said:
			
		

> Jlenia copper slides
> Thanks for letting me share!






			
				ilovecocohanel said:
			
		

> Menthe Fairytale lady peep python 150



Congrats ladies!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

anemonerose said:


> Those are not fake haha, louboutin 50+ knowledge can fail one.



Agreed. Indignant belief that they are fake when they are in fact authentic.


----------



## wannaprada

Zoe Bradley said:


> Agreed. Indignant belief that they are fake when they are in fact authentic.


 
I'm just happy for Meg that she was able to order another pair.  When paying so much for a pair of shoes, one should feel 100% comfortable.  And one would be so lucky to have such an amazing shoe collection in such an amazing closet as Meg does!


----------



## fumi

ilovecocohanel said:


> Menthe Fairytale lady peep python 150



These look great on you! Beautiful shoes!


----------



## Louboufan

ilovecocohanel said:


> Menthe Fairytale lady peep python 150


----------



## Louboufan

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> I thought it was a Rebecca minkoff lol! Whoops.



Lol, you may be right. I took another look and the pic is not too clear so it may be a RM bag.


----------



## ESQ.

wannaprada said:


> Received my Sex today! Sex shoes that is!  Love them!!



these are gorgeous! are they 100mm or 120mm and how is the sizing?


----------



## 9distelle

ilovecocohanel said:


> Menthe Fairytale lady peep python 150


Perfect on you!!


----------



## wannaprada

ESQ. said:
			
		

> these are gorgeous! are they 100mm or 120mm and how is the sizing?



Thanks Esq! They are 120 and they run at least .5 size big. My CL TTS is 41 and I had to insert a shoe pad with these. I would have gotten a sz 40 but they didn't have any more.


----------



## HiHeelsnCookies

ilovecocohanel said:


> Menthe Fairytale lady peep python 150


Sooooooo beautiful!! I'm envious! They look so good on you too.


----------



## daughtybag

Jönathan;22440501 said:
			
		

> Very pretty!



Thank you Jönathan! I love it!


----------



## terrianne

ilovecocohanel said:
			
		

> Menthe Fairytale lady peep python 150



Absolutely gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## beagly911

sulawgirl said:


> Just got these babies in the mail today! Perfect timing since wearing them while I study is the ONLY motivation I can find at this point. WA State Bar Exam in 3 days!
> 
> View attachment 1803230


Gorgeous...good luck with the bar -- such a challenge but you are up to it!!! I'm sure!



daughtybag said:


> View attachment 1804387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jlenia copper slides
> Thanks for letting me share!


 very nice


ilovecocohanel said:


> Menthe Fairytale lady peep python 150


 WOW, the more I see the Menthe the more I like it!  Still not sure how I would pair it with my closet but stunning!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> I'm just happy for Meg that she was able to order another pair. When paying so much for a pair of shoes, one should feel 100% comfortable. And one would be so lucky to have such an amazing shoe collection in such an amazing closet as Meg does!


  Thanks wanna.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ilovecocohanel said:


> Menthe Fairytale lady peep python 150



Those are beautiful!


----------



## Flip88

ilovecocohanel said:
			
		

> Menthe Fairytale lady peep python 150



Stunning


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Well they went back regardless and a new pair is on its way to me and should be here on Wednesday. They were super comfy and easy to walk in so I do hope there are no issues with these shoes.



Glad you were able to find a new pair.  Compare it to your previous pair for review.


----------



## heychar

After scouring the whole of UK I found them  an early Bday prezzie to myself
Black/Black Patent lady Peep spike tts





Other newbie loubies in my collection thread as the pics are just so big didnt want to post them all here and I don't know how to make them smaller :shame: >>> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/heychars-collection-and-reveals-thread-751467-6.html#post22449414


----------



## GrRoxy

heychar said:
			
		

> After scouring the whole of UK I found them  an early Bday prezzie to myself
> Black/Black Patent lady Peep spike tts
> 
> 
> 
> Other newbie loubies in my collection thread as the pics are just so big didnt want to post them all here and I don't know how to make them smaller :shame: >>> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/heychars-collection-and-reveals-thread-751467-6.html#post22449414



Hot!


----------



## heychar

GrRoxy said:


> Hot!


----------



## laurenychu

heychar said:


> After scouring the whole of UK I found them  an early Bday prezzie to myself
> Black/Black Patent lady Peep spike tts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other newbie loubies in my collection thread as the pics are just so big didnt want to post them all here and I don't know how to make them smaller :shame: >>> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/heychars-collection-and-reveals-thread-751467-6.html#post22449414



gorgeeeeee! happy early birthday!


----------



## heychar

laurenychu said:


> gorgeeeeee! happy early birthday!



Thank you  its not until aug 4th but these couldn't wait! artyhat:


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

kham said:


> Its fair if you really love them, considering they retail for $1,695.
> 
> Mine are half size up and are a tad too big. Going to try heel grips or insoles. I would say go TTS but if you go half size up, you have options.


Hi Kham

I have a pair of Black/Black Asteroids (Kid and suede).  Since the upper portion is suede which shall stretch, I took a 36.5 which is perfect.

With watersnake on top, I assume 37 would probably be okay although might be slightly big.

How is your pair working out with heel grips?


----------



## dbeth

Louboufan said:


> I love the Chanel in the background.



Oh, it's not a Chanel. It's Marc Jacobs!!  But thank you!



daughtybag said:


> View attachment 1804387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jlenia copper slides
> Thanks for letting me share!



These are so cute! And I love the color.



heychar said:


> After scouring the whole of UK I found them  an early Bday prezzie to myself
> Black/Black Patent lady Peep spike tts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other newbie loubies in my collection thread as the pics are just so big didnt want to post them all here and I don't know how to make them smaller :shame: >>> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...and-reveals-thread-751467-6.html#post22449414



You got them!!!!! Congrats---they look way better on you than me! 



ilovecocohanel said:


> Menthe Fairytale lady peep python 150



Beautiful!


----------



## caitle

UHG!!!! 

After missing out on the silver/black Yolandas last year, I searched high and low, and then stalked the bay quite regularly.

I thought I'd never get a pair, until I found the black/black spiked Yolandas on the CL online boutique. Being based in Aus, I can't order from the CL site, so I emailed the Sydney boutique to check their stock. 

I can't believe that after waiting so long, this was so easy and happened so quickly. CL Sydney emailed me the next morning and they had my size in stock, and within a day they were in my hot little hands and on my not so hot little feet (sorry, posting a mod pic without a pedi..)

May I present the beautiful Yolanda, better late than never! And if any of you ladies are still searching for your UHG, don't give up!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

heychar said:


> After scouring the whole of UK I found them  an early Bday prezzie to myself
> Black/Black Patent lady Peep spike tts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other newbie loubies in my collection thread as the pics are just so big didnt want to post them all here and I don't know how to make them smaller :shame: >>> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/heychars-collection-and-reveals-thread-751467-6.html#post22449414



Those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

caitle said:


> UHG!!!!
> 
> After missing out on the silver/black Yolandas last year, I searched high and low, and then stalked the bay quite regularly.
> 
> I thought I'd never get a pair, until I found the black/black spiked Yolandas on the CL online boutique. Being based in Aus, I can't order from the CL site, so I emailed the Sydney boutique to check their stock.
> 
> I can't believe that after waiting so long, this was so easy and happened so quickly. CL Sydney emailed me the next morning and they had my size in stock, and within a day they were in my hot little hands and on my not so hot little feet (sorry, posting a mod pic without a pedi..)
> 
> May I present the beautiful Yolanda, better late than never! And if any of you ladies are still searching for your UHG, don't give up!!!




Congrats for finding those beautiful heels! I'm still in search of my madame butterfly. They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## fumi

caitle said:


> UHG!!!!
> 
> After missing out on the silver/black Yolandas last year, I searched high and low, and then stalked the bay quite regularly.
> 
> I thought I'd never get a pair, until I found the black/black spiked Yolandas on the CL online boutique. Being based in Aus, I can't order from the CL site, so I emailed the Sydney boutique to check their stock.
> 
> I can't believe that after waiting so long, this was so easy and happened so quickly. CL Sydney emailed me the next morning and they had my size in stock, and within a day they were in my hot little hands and on my not so hot little feet (sorry, posting a mod pic without a pedi..)
> 
> May I present the beautiful Yolanda, better late than never! And if any of you ladies are still searching for your UHG, don't give up!!!



Congrats on finally getting a pair!


----------



## wannaprada

caitle said:
			
		

> UHG!!!!
> 
> After missing out on the silver/black Yolandas last year, I searched high and low, and then stalked the bay quite regularly.
> 
> I thought I'd never get a pair, until I found the black/black spiked Yolandas on the CL online boutique. Being based in Aus, I can't order from the CL site, so I emailed the Sydney boutique to check their stock.
> 
> I can't believe that after waiting so long, this was so easy and happened so quickly. CL Sydney emailed me the next morning and they had my size in stock, and within a day they were in my hot little hands and on my not so hot little feet (sorry, posting a mod pic without a pedi..)
> 
> May I present the beautiful Yolanda, better late than never! And if any of you ladies are still searching for your UHG, don't give up!!!



Congrats! They are gorgeous!!


----------



## Jönathan

caitle said:


> UHG!!!!
> 
> After missing out on the silver/black Yolandas last year, I searched high and low, and then stalked the bay quite regularly.
> 
> I thought I'd never get a pair, until I found the black/black spiked Yolandas on the CL online boutique. Being based in Aus, I can't order from the CL site, so I emailed the Sydney boutique to check their stock.
> 
> I can't believe that after waiting so long, this was so easy and happened so quickly. CL Sydney emailed me the next morning and they had my size in stock, and within a day they were in my hot little hands and on my not so hot little feet (sorry, posting a mod pic without a pedi..)
> 
> May I present the beautiful Yolanda, better late than never! And if any of you ladies are still searching for your UHG, don't give up!!!




Congrats! They're gorgeous and they look absolutely stunning on you!


----------



## AEGIS

caitle said:


> UHG!!!!
> 
> After missing out on the silver/black Yolandas last year, I searched high and low, and then stalked the bay quite regularly.
> 
> I thought I'd never get a pair, until I found the black/black spiked Yolandas on the CL online boutique. Being based in Aus, I can't order from the CL site, so I emailed the Sydney boutique to check their stock.
> 
> I can't believe that after waiting so long, this was so easy and happened so quickly. CL Sydney emailed me the next morning and they had my size in stock, and within a day they were in my hot little hands and on my not so hot little feet (sorry, posting a mod pic without a pedi..)
> 
> May I present the beautiful Yolanda, better late than never! And if any of you ladies are still searching for your UHG, don't give up!!!


 


loooooooooooooooooooove


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

jlao said:


> Newest addition my collection: Corneille Sling 100 in Patent Nude!!!


gorgeous! love them!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

caitle said:


> UHG!!!!
> 
> After missing out on the silver/black Yolandas last year, I searched high and low, and then stalked the bay quite regularly.
> 
> I thought I'd never get a pair, until I found the black/black spiked Yolandas on the CL online boutique. Being based in Aus, I can't order from the CL site, so I emailed the Sydney boutique to check their stock.
> 
> I can't believe that after waiting so long, this was so easy and happened so quickly. CL Sydney emailed me the next morning and they had my size in stock, and within a day they were in my hot little hands and on my not so hot little feet (sorry, posting a mod pic without a pedi..)
> 
> May I present the beautiful Yolanda, better late than never! And if any of you ladies are still searching for your UHG, don't give up!!!


You Rock Girl!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Finally!!!! Scored the last pair on the CL website!


----------



## bougainvillier

gfairenoughh said:


> Finally!!!! Scored the last pair on the CL website!


 
WOW!!! Congrats!!! THERE ARE INSANELY STUNNING!! You wear them so well


----------



## bprimuslevy

Here is my birthday present to myself: pink suede Bibis.


----------



## fumi

gfairenoughh said:


> Finally!!!! Scored the last pair on the CL website!



Wow, these are just breathtaking!!  Congrats!


----------



## fumi

bprimuslevy said:


> Here is my birthday present to myself: pink suede Bibis.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1807638



Pretty color! I would love to see mod pics!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

gfairenoughh said:


> Finally!!!! Scored the last pair on the CL website!


 
OMG ...          ... congrats ... please gift us with more modeling pics ... love it ...  !


----------



## bougainvillier

bprimuslevy said:


> Here is my birthday present to myself: pink suede Bibis.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1807638


 
The color is amazing. Love them! congrats!


----------



## nycmarilyn

heychar said:


> Thank you  its not until aug 4th but these couldn't wait! artyhat:



My birthday is August 4th too!  And I bought myself Lady Peeps python in navy as a bday present for myself too, which should be arriving Friday. Happy early birthday to us!


----------



## bougainvillier

nycmarilyn said:


> My birthday is August 4th too! And I bought myself Lady Peeps python in navy as a bday present for myself too, which should be arriving Friday. Happy early birthday to us!


 
WOW!! Congrats! You must come back and post pictures then. Shame that my bday is Aug 29 and I got the LP in pivoine python for it already... 

PS. I love the asteriods in your avatar


----------



## nycmarilyn

bougainvillier said:


> WOW!! Congrats! You must come back and post pictures then. Shame that my bday is Aug 29 and I got the LP in pivoine python for it already...
> 
> PS. I love the asteriods in your avatar



I actually pulled the trigger after I saw your gorgeous pics!!  I got a size 35 also from Saks. I hope it won't be too big cause I think I'm half a size smaller than you (The pigalle 34s were big on me). But it is a pain searching for 34.5!!


----------



## heychar

nycmarilyn said:


> My birthday is August 4th too!  And I bought myself Lady Peeps python in navy as a bday present for myself too, which should be arriving Friday. Happy early birthday to us!



Hey my bday twinzie  it must be something about our bday and the lady peep clearly meant to be!


----------



## bougainvillier

nycmarilyn said:


> I actually pulled the trigger after I saw your gorgeous pics!! I got a size 35 also from Saks. I hope it won't be too big cause I think I'm half a size smaller than you (The pigalle 34s were big on me). But it is a pain searching for 34.5!!


 
No kidding. I was deciding between the navy or pivoine. I think Saks has smallest 35 in both, only one pair each.. Dont think they ever made 34.5 in these. I am not sure about my pigalle 120.. I only got to try 34.5 and it was BIG and LONG on me. Hope it will fit you! 

What size you took on these Asteriods 140?


----------



## candi_s

caitle said:


> UHG!!!!
> 
> After missing out on the silver/black Yolandas last year, I searched high and low, and then stalked the bay quite regularly.
> 
> I thought I'd never get a pair, until I found the black/black spiked Yolandas on the CL online boutique. Being based in Aus, I can't order from the CL site, so I emailed the Sydney boutique to check their stock.
> 
> I can't believe that after waiting so long, this was so easy and happened so quickly. CL Sydney emailed me the next morning and they had my size in stock, and within a day they were in my hot little hands and on my not so hot little feet (sorry, posting a mod pic without a pedi..)
> 
> May I present the beautiful Yolanda, better late than never! And if any of you ladies are still searching for your UHG, don't give up!!!


 
so gorgeous caitle! well worth the search for ur UHG


----------



## candi_s

finally finally received my Chiarana 100 after having to return it for a full size down and missing 2 DHL deliveries (who delivers at 7am when i specifically asked for after 8:30am to a business address?!?!).. all in all a 24day wait for this pair. but now i am unsure  

is this a case of waiting so long the joy and excitement of a new pair of shoes is now gone..


----------



## wannaprada

bprimuslevy said:
			
		

> Here is my birthday present to myself: pink suede Bibis.



What a great birthday gift! Happy B-day and congrats!




			
				candi_s said:
			
		

> finally finally received my Chiarana 100 after having to return it for a full size down and missing 2 DHL deliveries (who delivers at 7am when i specifically asked for after 8:30am to a business address?!?!).. all in all a 24day wait for this pair. but now i am unsure
> 
> is this a case of waiting so long the joy and excitement of a new pair of shoes is now gone..



I'm not sure either, to be honest. The side view where the shoe curves in is throwing me for a loop. It's as if the foot is hanging out of the shoe. I know it's suppose to look like that but... What about the shoe is bugging you?


----------



## Louboufan

nycmarilyn said:


> My birthday is August 4th too!  And I bought myself Lady Peeps python in navy as a bday present for myself too, which should be arriving Friday. Happy early birthday to us!


I was thinking about the Lady peep in navy blue python for myself. Such a gorgeous shoe.


----------



## daughtybag

dbeth said:


> Oh, it's not a Chanel. It's Marc Jacobs!!  But thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> These are so cute! And I love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> You got them!!!!! Congrats---they look way better on you than me!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!



Thanks dbeth!


----------



## beagly911

caitle said:


> UHG!!!!
> 
> After missing out on the silver/black Yolandas last year, I searched high and low, and then stalked the bay quite regularly.
> 
> I thought I'd never get a pair, until I found the black/black spiked Yolandas on the CL online boutique. Being based in Aus, I can't order from the CL site, so I emailed the Sydney boutique to check their stock.
> 
> I can't believe that after waiting so long, this was so easy and happened so quickly. CL Sydney emailed me the next morning and they had my size in stock, and within a day they were in my hot little hands and on my not so hot little feet (sorry, posting a mod pic without a pedi..)
> 
> May I present the beautiful Yolanda, better late than never! And if any of you ladies are still searching for your UHG, don't give up!!!


Gorgeous!  Congrats on finding them!


----------



## beagly911

gfairenoughh said:


> Finally!!!! Scored the last pair on the CL website!


 Fabulous!


----------



## beagly911

bprimuslevy said:


> Here is my birthday present to myself: pink suede Bibis.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1807638


They are beautiful!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## beagly911

candi_s said:


> finally finally received my Chiarana 100 after having to return it for a full size down and missing 2 DHL deliveries (who delivers at 7am when i specifically asked for after 8:30am to a business address?!?!).. all in all a 24day wait for this pair. but now i am unsure
> 
> is this a case of waiting so long the joy and excitement of a new pair of shoes is now gone..


 Incredible!  I'm glad you finally got them, I'm sorry the joy isn't there!  They are gorgeous!


----------



## bprimuslevy

fumi said:


> Pretty color! I would love to see mod pics!


 *fumi:* Thank you. Now that the day has finally calmed down, I will try to get a couple of better pics and a mod shot posted.


bougainvillier said:


> The color is amazing. Love them! congrats!


 *bougainvillier:* I love this color. Every other shoe I have is brown, black, or gray. I finally got brave and bought a color that can be seen coming down the road from a mile away. Hey, it's Louboutin, go big or go home.



wannaprada said:


> What a great birthday gift! Happy B-day and congrats!


 
*wannaprada:* Thank you for the birthday wishes. Best. Gift. Ever.



beagly911 said:


> They are beautiful! Happy Birthday!


 
*beagly:* Thank you. I can't stop looking at them.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gfairenoughh said:


> Finally!!!! Scored the last pair on the CL website!



Gasps!!! Those are super sexy!!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

candi_s said:


> finally finally received my Chiarana 100 after having to return it for a full size down and missing 2 DHL deliveries (who delivers at 7am when i specifically asked for after 8:30am to a business address?!?!).. all in all a 24day wait for this pair. but now i am unsure
> 
> is this a case of waiting so long the joy and excitement of a new pair of shoes is now gone..



Those are pretty! Nice selection.


----------



## gymangel812

gfairenoughh said:


> Finally!!!! Scored the last pair on the CL website!


WOW my HG shoes! congrats!!


----------



## candi_s

wannaprada said:


> I'm not sure either, to be honest. The side view where the shoe curves in is throwing me for a loop. It's as if the foot is hanging out of the shoe. I know it's suppose to look like that but... What about the shoe is bugging you?




Hi wanna, i LOVE the side cutouts of the shoe which is what drew me to it in the first place..

it's more of the want factor of the shoe.. i wanted it for so long and have been looking forward to it, that now it's here and it fits.. whether i will really love it. 

i am leaning towards keeping it though, as black being an everyday colour, i could get alot of wear out of it in the long run..


----------



## wannaprada

candi_s said:
			
		

> Hi wanna, i LOVE the side cutouts of the shoe which is what drew me to it in the first place..
> 
> it's more of the want factor of the shoe.. i wanted it for so long and have been looking forward to it, that now it's here and it fits.. whether i will really love it.
> 
> i am leaning towards keeping it though, as black being an everyday colour, i could get alot of wear out of it in the long run..



Sleep on it and see how you feel tomorrow!


----------



## BattyBugs

Loving the new additions!


----------



## nycmarilyn

bougainvillier said:


> No kidding. I was deciding between the navy or pivoine. I think Saks has smallest 35 in both, only one pair each.. Dont think they ever made 34.5 in these. I am not sure about my pigalle 120.. I only got to try 34.5 and it was BIG and LONG on me. Hope it will fit you!
> 
> What size you took on these Asteriods 140?



The asteroids are 35, a little big but with 2 half insoles and heel grips I have made them work.   I didn't want to return them (from NAP) cause at that time that was the smallest size, only to find out a few weeks later they had 34.5 and 34 but it had already been past 14 days so I couldn't return! :/

The SA from Saks told me they only had 1 35 in the whole company in Navy-so I guess we each got their only 35s!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

CLShoe_Lover said:


> OMG ...          ... congrats ... please gift us with more modeling pics ... love it ...  !



u got it girl! I'm getting a new camera tomorrow so I will take plenty!


----------



## gfairenoughh

beagly911 said:


> Fabulous!



Thank you!!!!!:kiss:


----------



## gfairenoughh

gymangel812 said:


> WOW my HG shoes! congrats!!



Thanks gurl!!! I cannot believe i got the last pair!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Gasps!!! Those are super sexy!!!!!



Thank you so muchhhhhhh!!!!:kiss:


----------



## martinaa

bprimuslevy said:


> Here is my birthday present to myself: pink suede Bibis.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1807638


 
Congrats! Great colour! They look like my pivoine suede Bibi.


----------



## martinaa

gfairenoughh said:


> Finally!!!! Scored the last pair on the CL website!


 
Congrats on a great pair! They look so great on you babe!


----------



## bprimuslevy

martinaa said:


> Congrats! Great colour! They look like my pivoine suede Bibi.


 I was so excited, I didn't even look at the color on the box. It is pivoine. They are so beautiful.  I think they are a tad to rich for the middle of the summer but come September they are never leaving my feet.


----------



## megt10

caitle said:


> UHG!!!!
> 
> After missing out on the silver/black Yolandas last year, I searched high and low, and then stalked the bay quite regularly.
> 
> I thought I'd never get a pair, until I found the black/black spiked Yolandas on the CL online boutique. Being based in Aus, I can't order from the CL site, so I emailed the Sydney boutique to check their stock.
> 
> I can't believe that after waiting so long, this was so easy and happened so quickly. CL Sydney emailed me the next morning and they had my size in stock, and within a day they were in my hot little hands and on my not so hot little feet (sorry, posting a mod pic without a pedi..)
> 
> May I present the beautiful Yolanda, better late than never! And if any of you ladies are still searching for your UHG, don't give up!!!


 Gorgeous, congratulations on finding them.


----------



## GlammaGurl

loving these spiked yolandas ladies!


----------



## attyxthomas

My first pair! Bianca! Pls pls pls ignore the mess in the bg. Way too excited about the shoes


----------



## Brazucaa

caitle said:


> UHG!!!!
> 
> After missing out on the silver/black Yolandas last year, I searched high and low, and then stalked the bay quite regularly.
> 
> I thought I'd never get a pair, until I found the black/black spiked Yolandas on the CL online boutique. Being based in Aus, I can't order from the CL site, so I emailed the Sydney boutique to check their stock.
> 
> I can't believe that after waiting so long, this was so easy and happened so quickly. CL Sydney emailed me the next morning and they had my size in stock, and within a day they were in my hot little hands and on my not so hot little feet (sorry, posting a mod pic without a pedi..)
> 
> May I present the beautiful Yolanda, better late than never! And if any of you ladies are still searching for your UHG, don't give up!!!


 
Your shoes are AMAZING!... and your feet, pedi or no pedi, look cute. Congratulations on finally getting something you searched 'hi and low'. You look fantastic, girl.

B


----------



## Brazucaa

evanescent said:


> Sigh, this is a bittersweet post! After pining for them for soooo long - approx 2 years of purchasing and returning the wrong sizes which are always perpetually sold out on NAP (35 and 34), I finally got them in 34.5, only to wear them once and they've stretched! Should have stuck to the 34s. I will try to pad them though, am determined to make them work!  Pigalle 120s:


 
Pity they have stretched... they look so beautiful on you!

B


----------



## wannaprada

attyxthomas said:
			
		

> My first pair! Bianca! Pls pls pls ignore the mess in the bg. Way too excited about the shoes



Congrats! I love the Bianca style!


----------



## Louboufan

attyxthomas said:


> My first pair! Bianca! Pls pls pls ignore the mess in the bg. Way too excited about the shoes
> 
> View attachment 1809043


Nice!


----------



## beagly911

attyxthomas said:


> My first pair! Bianca! Pls pls pls ignore the mess in the bg. Way too excited about the shoes
> 
> View attachment 1809043


 Yea!!  Congrats on your first!!  They will not be your last...trust me!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

attyxthomas said:


> My first pair! Bianca! Pls pls pls ignore the mess in the bg. Way too excited about the shoes
> 
> View attachment 1809043



congrats - you cant go wrong with the bianca, they're one of my favorite styles to dress up and down!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

gfairenoughh said:


> Finally!!!! Scored the last pair on the CL website!



Congrats! These are lovely on you!



ilovecocohanel said:


> Menthe Fairytale lady peep python 150



What a fab steal for 800$!!! congrats! You will sure to get lots of compliments when you wear them out!!!



daughtybag said:


> View attachment 1804387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jlenia copper slides
> Thanks for letting me share!



Great pair! they look super comfy and practical! I need something like this to change into from high heels 



dbeth said:


> Bought the Neon Yellow Pigalle 120 a few months ago & just wore them out for the 1st time last night.
> 
> The 1st pic is more of the true color.



These neon piggies are FABULOUS dbeth!!! So eye-catching!!! congrats


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

attyxthomas said:


> My first pair! Bianca! Pls pls pls ignore the mess in the bg. Way too excited about the shoes
> 
> View attachment 1809043



Congrats! Please post some model pics!


----------



## sammix3

gfairenoughh said:


> Finally!!!! Scored the last pair on the CL website!



Wow... these are just so beautiful.  I am speechless.



bprimuslevy said:


> Here is my birthday present to myself: pink suede Bibis.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1807638



Happy birthday hun!  Love the pink!


----------



## daughtybag

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Congrats! These are lovely on you!
> 
> 
> 
> What a fab steal for 800$!!! congrats! You will sure to get lots of compliments when you wear them out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great pair! they look super comfy and practical! I need something like this to change into from high heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These neon piggies are FABULOUS dbeth!!! So eye-catching!!! congrats




Thanks CEC.LV4eva, Its so comfy !


----------



## gfairenoughh

Here are some more shots with my new camera!


----------



## gfairenoughh

very mix


----------



## martinaa

bprimuslevy said:


> I was so excited, I didn't even look at the color on the box. It is pivoine. They are so beautiful. I think they are a tad to rich for the middle of the summer but come September they are never leaving my feet.


 
Yes, they are fab! Shoe twins


----------



## starr_shenell

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Finally!!!! Scored the last pair on the CL website!



love them!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## starr_shenell

ilovecocohanel said:
			
		

> Menthe Fairytale lady peep python 150



gorgeous!!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

starr_shenell said:


> love them!  Congrats!!!!



Thanks girl!


----------



## caitle

gfairenoughh said:


> very mix




GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## caitle

Thanks to everyone for the compliments on my Yolandas, I'm so glad I finally got them. I guess I can take them off my sig now  Looks like MBB are next!!!


----------



## Brazucaa

gfairenoughh said:


> very mix


 

Good camera...  Amaaazing shoesss! when do you plan to wear them?

B


----------



## heychar

gfairenoughh said:


> very mix



Gorgeous congrats


----------



## bougainvillier

Opinion needed! I got these supposed to be 100mm heel but they measure barely 90mm and I feel so not special for its price tag. But I do Love the black bow in the front... Should I keep them?????


----------



## GrRoxy

bougainvillier said:


> Opinion needed! I got these supposed to be 100mm heel but they measure barely 90mm and I feel so not special for its price tag. But I do Love the black bow in the front... Should I keep them?????



I love them! Maybe you can change them for like 120 if you really prefer higher heels?


----------



## bprimuslevy

sammix3 said:


> Happy birthday hun! Love the pink!


 
Thank you. Can't go wrong with pink.


----------



## bprimuslevy

gfairenoughh said:


> Here are some more shots with my new camera!


 
So pretty.


----------



## bougainvillier

GrRoxy said:
			
		

> I love them! Maybe you can change them for like 120 if you really prefer higher heels?



Thanks! They are pretty just the heel, not completely in love. I would totally exchange for 120 any color if I could. Don't think it's available in my size


----------



## mizcolon73

bougainvillier said:


> Opinion needed! I got these supposed to be 100mm heel but they measure barely 90mm and I feel so not special for its price tag. But I do Love the black bow in the front... Should I keep them?????


 


They are really cute, but dont settle!!


----------



## Brazucaa

bougainvillier said:


> Opinion needed! I got these supposed to be 100mm heel but they measure barely 90mm and I feel so not special for its price tag. But I do Love the black bow in the front... Should I keep them?????


 
They are lovely... but 'the proof of the pudding is in the eating'... which means you really should decide. They are pretty expensive - if you feel you are not getting the 'return' you expected, return/change them and find a model you feel totally happy with. We are not talking about a pizza, after all...

B


----------



## samosa88

My new Arnoeud from FW12


----------



## starr_shenell

the paint is chipped off a couple of spikes   I love them though...


----------



## wannaprada

samosa88 said:


> My new Arnoeud from FW12


 
Congrats!



starr_shenell said:


> the paint is chipped off a couple of spikes  I love them though...
> 
> View attachment 1810181


 
Those are beautiful and they look fantastic next to that Chanel bag!


----------



## GrRoxy

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks! They are pretty just the heel, not completely in love. I would totally exchange for 120 any color if I could. Don't think it's available in my size



Well, I would say try to find 120! Its not like the end of the season (it didnt even start right) so I believe you will find your size in 120!  Btw how is the toebox in these? (I guess narrow but still.. fingers-crossed)


----------



## bougainvillier

GrRoxy said:
			
		

> Well, I would say try to find 120! Its not like the end of the season (it didnt even start right) so I believe you will find your size in 120!  Btw how is the toebox in these? (I guess narrow but still.. fingers-crossed)



Yea these babies are going back. I'll wait for the right ones make my heart stop beating. I think the toe box is quite generous. But again I found pigalle very comfy in the toe box. I have narrowing toes maybe. These and pigalle size, fit the same.


----------



## gfairenoughh

Brazucaa said:


> Good camera...  Amaaazing shoesss! when do you plan to wear them?
> 
> B



Me and my boyfriend are going on a trip to Las Vegas next week for our anniversary so I definitely wanted some bangin shoes!


----------



## gfairenoughh

heychar said:


> Gorgeous congrats



Thank you so much!:kiss:


----------



## fumi

starr_shenell said:


> the paint is chipped off a couple of spikes   I love them though...
> 
> View attachment 1810181



These look amazing!  I love the Chanel bag too.


----------



## bprimuslevy

samosa88 said:
			
		

> My new Arnoeud from FW12



Those are so cute. Lovely pair of boots.


----------



## gfairenoughh

starr_shenell said:


> the paint is chipped off a couple of spikes   I love them though...
> 
> View attachment 1810181



wowwwwwww! everything about this is so pretty!


----------



## Louboufan

starr_shenell said:


> the paint is chipped off a couple of spikes   I love them though...
> 
> View attachment 1810181


I love that Chanel!


----------



## Louboufan

gfairenoughh said:


> Here are some more shots with my new camera!


----------



## MrX

Zophie said:


> Just got these 120 mm Biancas. Not sure whether I'm keeping them though. I ordered 140 mm and then they shipped 120 instead, and when I called they don't have the 140. But they are very comfy and fit well. Not that I don't like them, just not sure...


Incredibly hot!


----------



## daughtybag

My New CL roche mule! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## daughtybag

My CL bouclette in pony hair! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## daughtybag

My new christian louboutin baladeuse! Thanks for letting me share! 




My new christian louboutin woodaola! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## heychar

starr_shenell said:


> the paint is chipped off a couple of spikes   I love them though...
> 
> View attachment 1810181



Oh dear we're they a display pair? They look gorgeous on you regardless! Congrats


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bougainvillier said:


> Opinion needed! I got these supposed to be 100mm heel but they measure barely 90mm and I feel so not special for its price tag. But I do Love the black bow in the front... Should I keep them?????



They are pretty but if you have second doubts go with your instinct.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gfairenoughh said:


> very mix



They are very SEXY! Model pics please!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Lavenderduckiez said:


> They are very SEXY! Model pics please!



Thank you! I am going to Las Vegas next week and I will take some more pictures!


----------



## samosa88

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Congrats!






			
				bprimuslevy said:
			
		

> Those are so cute. Lovely pair of boots.



Thanks wannaprada and bprimuslevy. If only the rain would stop so i can take them out.


----------



## ouija board

Pigalle 120mm Patent Cameo Rose. I absolutely love this color!


----------



## starr_shenell

wannaprada said:


> Congrats!
> Thank you wanna prada!
> 
> 
> Those are beautiful and they look fantastic next to that Chanel bag!


Thanks!  I finally have a pair of shoes to match one of my fave bags.  



fumi said:


> These look amazing!  I love the Chanel bag too.


Thank you fumi!  



gfairenoughh said:


> wowwwwwww! everything about this is so pretty!


Thank you! 



Louboufan said:


> I love that Chanel!


Thank you!!! 



heychar said:


> Oh dear we're they a display pair? They look gorgeous on you regardless! Congrats


No, they were not on display but I did not see it until I got home.   They are a fun pair of shoes, so I plan to keep them anyway!  Thanks Char!


----------



## fumi

ouija board said:


> Pigalle 120mm Patent Cameo Rose. I absolutely love this color!



Gorgeous color!


----------



## evanescent

gfairenoughh said:


> very mix



Those are spectacular!! Simply amazing on you 



bougainvillier said:


> Opinion needed! I got these supposed to be 100mm heel but they measure barely 90mm and I feel so not special for its price tag. But I do Love the black bow in the front... Should I keep them?????



Awww! Not sure if you've sent them back, but I think you have to decide what you want specifically. I mean, sure the 120s are sexy and all that jazz, but let's face it, we're not going to be running around in 120s everyday, and I do think that the nude Love Mes make fabulous, practical shoes. They are so pretty on you! BTW what size did you take in them and how do they fit?



starr_shenell said:


> the paint is chipped off a couple of spikes   I love them though...
> 
> View attachment 1810181



Love them!! That's a shame about the paint 



samosa88 said:


> My new Arnoeud from FW12





ouija board said:


> Pigalle 120mm Patent Cameo Rose. I absolutely love this color!



Such a beautiful colour!!


----------



## wannaprada

ouija board said:
			
		

> Pigalle 120mm Patent Cameo Rose. I absolutely love this color!



How pretty! Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

daughtybag said:


> View attachment 1810694
> 
> 
> My new christian louboutin baladeuse! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 1810703
> 
> 
> My new christian louboutin woodaola! Thanks for letting me share!


Great new pairs!


----------



## beagly911

ouija board said:


> Pigalle 120mm Patent Cameo Rose. I absolutely love this color!


 Gorgeous, the color is terrific!!


----------



## bougainvillier

evanescent said:
			
		

> Awww! Not sure if you've sent them back, but I think you have to decide what you want specifically. I mean, sure the 120s are sexy and all that jazz, but let's face it, we're not going to be running around in 120s everyday, and I do think that the nude Love Mes make fabulous, practical shoes. They are so pretty on you! BTW what size did you take in them and how do they fit?



Thanks! I did send them back already. I was more thinking of a formal dressy use out of it. Company parties etc since the bow is such a nice twist on the pigalle base. 90mm seems unbalanced to me a tad bit oh well. It was a hard decision... I took 35 in those, the patent is quite stiff not sure if they will stretch but I have plenty of room. It's a comfy shoe. I wouldn't go down on size! Are you thinking of getting them ?!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

daughtybag said:


> View attachment 1810694
> 
> 
> My new christian louboutin baladeuse! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 1810703
> 
> 
> My new christian louboutin woodaola! Thanks for letting me share!



Great additions, congrats!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

bougainvillier said:


> Opinion needed! I got these supposed to be 100mm heel but they measure barely 90mm and I feel so not special for its price tag. But I do Love the black bow in the front... Should I keep them?????



I absolutely adore these! So ladylike and pretty.


----------



## daughtybag

Zoe Bradley said:


> Great additions, congrats!



Hi Zoe Bradley!Thanks!


----------



## daughtybag

beagly911 said:


> Great new pairs!



Hi beagly911! Thanks!


----------



## ouija board

Thanks, Fumi, Evanescent, Wannaprada, and Beagly! This is my first Pigalle 120, and I foresee more in my future!


----------



## bprimuslevy

ouija board said:
			
		

> Pigalle 120mm Patent Cameo Rose. I absolutely love this color!



Beautiful color. I really like the FW2012 pinks.


----------



## starr_shenell

ouija board said:


> Pigalle 120mm Patent Cameo Rose. I absolutely love this color!


 
Congrats!  This color is amazing in the patent, I saw the lady peep.


----------



## Louboufan

ouija board said:


> Pigalle 120mm Patent Cameo Rose. I absolutely love this color!



Me too!


----------



## adaaay

awwww···so pretty


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ouija board said:


> Pigalle 120mm Patent Cameo Rose. I absolutely love this color!



I love the color!!!


----------



## sammix3

ouija board said:


> Pigalle 120mm Patent Cameo Rose. I absolutely love this color!



It's such a pretty color!


----------



## evanescent

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks! I did send them back already. I was more thinking of a formal dressy use out of it. Company parties etc since the bow is such a nice twist on the pigalle base. 90mm seems unbalanced to me a tad bit oh well. It was a hard decision... I took 35 in those, the patent is quite stiff not sure if they will stretch but I have plenty of room. It's a comfy shoe. I wouldn't go down on size! Are you thinking of getting them ?!



Aww yes if you're thinking of wearing them to company parties, I think 90mm is a little short.. I would love the black 100m version, but NAP only stocks the 85mm in black, and I don't LOVE it enough to call around worldwide  Thanks for the sizing advice though!


----------



## daughtybag

My new beauties!
 CL Decoupata and CL Woodaola
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Chins4

Just in from Paris - classic Nude Patent Pigalle 100


----------



## daughtybag

Chins4 said:


> Just in from Paris - classic Nude Patent Pigalle 100


  Lovely color!  Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

daughtybag said:
			
		

> My new beauties!
> CL Decoupata and CL Woodaola
> Thanks for letting me share


Congrats!




			
				Chins4 said:
			
		

> Just in from Paris - classic Nude Patent Pigalle 100



They look great on you! I'm actually thinking of trying the Pigalle 100 b/c despite how much I love the height, for some reason I have a hard time walking in the 120. Congrats!


----------



## daughtybag

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> 
> They look great on you! I'm actually thinking of trying the Pigalle 100 b/c despite how much I love the height, for some reason I have a hard time walking in the 120. Congrats!



Thanks wannaprada!


----------



## heiress-ox

ouija board said:


> Pigalle 120mm Patent Cameo Rose. I absolutely love this color!



omg i love these - so much nicer than even the stock picture which i loved too! congrats  - post modelling & outfit pics when you wear them!


----------



## Louboufan

Chins4 said:


> Just in from Paris - classic Nude Patent Pigalle 100



Pretty!


----------



## ouija board

Thanks, ladies!! I almost missed out getting the Cameo Rose Pigalles...was on the waitlist and they never called me  Thank goodness I thought to call them and check. I got the Rolandos in this color first, but the toe box nearly killed my feet!  The Pigalles needs a bit of stretching so I won't be wearing them out for awhile, but I'll try to post an outfit shot from my closet 

Daughtybag, I love the Woodaola in yellow! Great purchases!

Chins4, nice classic neutral  They look great on you!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*CL FW12 Altadama 140 in Perche Soleil Python*

More pix in my collection thread


----------



## gymangel812

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL FW12 Altadama 140 in Perche Soleil Python*
> 
> More pix in my collection thread
> 
> View attachment 1814316
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814317
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814318
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814319
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814320


i die:worthy:
this has to be my fave CL exotic!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

gymangel812 said:


> i die:worthy:
> this has to be my fave CL exotic!




hehe thanks Gymangel, you need them! 
The color combo is spectacular, something that I'd never think would work together, but somehow everything is like a wonderful splash of water-painting .


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> CL FW12 Altadama 140 in Perche Soleil Python
> 
> More pix in my collection thread



Wow congrats! These are breath taking! I was so close to be your shoe twin again - was able to find a pair in my size but since I just got the nude altadama... Anyways great pair to add to your collection!!!


----------



## MariaTurquoise

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL FW12 Altadama 140 in Perche Soleil Python*
> 
> More pix in my collection thread
> 
> View attachment 1814316
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814317
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814318
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814319
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814320



OhMyGod  Congrats their Beautiful!


----------



## wannaprada

CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> CL FW12 Altadama 140 in Perche Soleil Python
> 
> More pix in my collection thread



WOW!! Those are amazing! Can't wait to see modeling pics!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL FW12 Altadama 140 in Perche Soleil Python*
> 
> More pix in my collection thread
> 
> View attachment 1814316
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814317
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814318
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814319
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814320



Those are super sexy!!!! I love them!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Chins4 said:


> Just in from Paris - classic Nude Patent Pigalle 100



Cute!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bougainvillier said:


> Wow congrats! These are breath taking! I was so close to be your shoe twin again - was able to find a pair in my size but since I just got the nude altadama... Anyways great pair to add to your collection!!!





MariaTurquoise said:


> OhMyGod  Congrats their Beautiful!





wannaprada said:


> WOW!! Those are amazing! Can't wait to see modeling pics!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are super sexy!!!! I love them!!!



Thanks ladies! Will post mod pix tomorrow


----------



## AEGIS

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL FW12 Altadama 140 in Perche Soleil Python*
> 
> More pix in my collection thread
> 
> View attachment 1814316
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814317
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814318
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814319
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814320





stunning.  i just got my first pair of ADs and they are by far one of the most comfortable Louboutin's


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL FW12 Altadama 140 in Perche Soleil Python*
> 
> More pix in my collection thread
> 
> View attachment 1814316
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814317
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814318
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814319
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814320



ohh! C! Congrats! I really love so much this pair!!! Unfortunately there are no available for Europe... 
Can't wait to see you wearing them


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

starr_shenell said:


> the paint is chipped off a couple of spikes   I love them though...
> 
> View attachment 1810181



drooling..................................................


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

I just added the black kid Dafs! I'll take today the pics


----------



## laurenychu

CRISPEDROSA said:


> I just added the black kid Dafs! I'll take today the pics



saw them on your instagram..your legs are amazing!


----------



## heiress-ox

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL FW12 Altadama 140 in Perche Soleil Python*
> 
> More pix in my collection thread
> 
> View attachment 1814316
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814317
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814318
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814319
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814320



the perche soleil is absolutely breathtaking - by far one of my favorite exotic especially in the AD style.. congrats


----------



## Louboufan

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL FW12 Altadama 140 in Perche Soleil Python*
> 
> More pix in my collection thread
> 
> View attachment 1814316
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814317
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814318
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814319
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814320


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

heiress-ox said:


> the perche soleil is absolutely breathtaking - by far one of my favorite exotic especially in the AD style.. congrats





Louboufan said:


>





AEGIS said:


> stunning.  i just got my first pair of ADs and they are by far one of the most comfortable Louboutin's





CRISPEDROSA said:


> ohh! C! Congrats! I really love so much this pair!!! Unfortunately there are no available for Europe...
> Can't wait to see you wearing them





CRISPEDROSA said:


> drooling..................................................




Thank you everyone for all your lovely comments. 

For those who are interested in seeing the colors fading/washing off and/or my modeling pix, I've posted them in my CL collection thread here. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...r-cls-collection-of-cec-lv4eva-678437-35.html

 again!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *CL FW12 Altadama 140 in Perche Soleil Python*
> 
> More pix in my collection thread
> 
> View attachment 1814316
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814317
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814318
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814319
> 
> 
> View attachment 1814320


 
Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

my second pair of CL's purchased at Barney's. I'm super excited!!!!


----------



## fumi

LVobsessedNYC said:


> my second pair of CL's purchased at Barney's. I'm super excited!!!!



The shoes look great on you!


----------



## mizcolon73

Got these today The Balinodono, not really sure I'm keeping them, they didn't wow me upon arrival....


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LVobsessedNYC said:


> my second pair of CL's purchased at Barney's. I'm super excited!!!!




Congrats! They are pretty!


----------



## DebbiNC

LVobsessedNYC said:


> my second pair of CL's purchased at Barney's. I'm super excited!!!!



Congratulations! They look beautiful on you (and it looks like you were having  fun modeling them, too).


----------



## DariaD

My You You 85 white satin, "something blue" for the wedding that doesn't even exist. 
But it was such a bargain (112$ almost new, still have their pricetag attached to the sole) so I couldn't resist.

I am going to strass those beauties with Vitrail Light crystals.


----------



## fumi

DariaD said:


> My You You 85 white satin, "something blue" for the wedding that doesn't even exist.
> But it was such a bargain (112$ almost new, still have their pricetag attached to the sole) so I couldn't resist.
> 
> I am going to strass those beauties with Vitrail Light crystals.



Congrats! One time I bought a wedding dress for my nonexistent, "future" wedding, so I'd say that shoes aren't all that bad because at least you can wear them anytime  I can't wait to see how they look with strass!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

DebbiNC said:


> Congratulations! They look beautiful on you (and it looks like you were having fun modeling them, too).


Thanks Debbi your too sweet!


----------



## Jönathan

DariaD said:


> My You You 85 white satin, "something blue" for the wedding that doesn't even exist.
> But it was such a bargain (112$ almost new, still have their pricetag attached to the sole) so I couldn't resist.
> 
> I am going to strass those beauties with Vitrail Light crystals.



Gorgeous! I can't wait to see them when you're finished!


----------



## Jönathan

LVobsessedNYC said:


> my second pair of CL's purchased at Barney's. I'm super excited!!!!



Congrats! They're gorgeous and they look stunning on you!   I love the CL patent nude. The red soles really pop against that color!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

laurenychu said:


> saw them on your instagram..your legs are amazing!



Thank u babe 

Finally here are the pics  I was trying my new camera, hope you like my last addition :

*Black kid Daffodile - took them half size down *


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

DariaD said:


> My You You 85 white satin, "something blue" for the wedding that doesn't even exist.
> But it was such a bargain (112$ almost new, still have their pricetag attached to the sole) so I couldn't resist.
> 
> I am going to strass those beauties with Vitrail Light crystals.



OMG! Can't wait to see these beauties strassed !!


----------



## laurenychu

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thank u babe
> 
> Finally here are the pics  I was trying my new camera, hope you like my last addition :
> 
> *Black kid Daffodile - took them half size down *



gorge! cant wait to see more pics of you styling them!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

mizcolon73 said:


> Got these today The Balinodono, not really sure I'm keeping them, they didn't wow me upon arrival....



Please, keep them or the next will be ask you about your size.... 

Congrats!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

laurenychu said:


> gorge! cant wait to see more pics of you styling them!



Thank you my dear 

This weekend I'll took more pictures wearing them, I had my old camera broken and I couldn't take any picture


----------



## mizcolon73

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Please, keep them or the next will be ask you about your size....
> 
> Congrats!



Thank you!!! Still haven't made up my mind yet, but I've listed them already... They fit pretty TTS....


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thank u babe
> 
> Finally here are the pics  I was trying my new camera, hope you like my last addition :
> 
> *Black kid Daffodile - took them half size down *


Dear CRISPEDROSA

When you say you took them half size down, do you mean half down from CL TTS?
Do you not mind giving me a few comparisons with other CLs you may have, such as Pigalle 100/120, VP, Bianca, Simple etc please?

I happen to have one in 36.5 which is my VP and FiFi size which is half down from my Simples and I can barely get my feet in although they were fine albeit on rather tight side when I bought them.  The hot and humid weather is not helping either and I am trying to figure out whether I should get rid of them.

Any insight would be much appreciated.
Thank you so much!!!

XOXOXO!!!


----------



## fumi

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thank u babe
> 
> Finally here are the pics  I was trying my new camera, hope you like my last addition :
> 
> *Black kid Daffodile - took them half size down *



Congrats! I can't wait to see how you style these!


----------



## bougainvillier

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thank u babe
> 
> Finally here are the pics  I was trying my new camera, hope you like my last addition :
> 
> *Black kid Daffodile - took them half size down *



WOW this kid leather is amazing on daf!!!! Love them ! Congrats and waiting for mod pictures!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thank u babe
> 
> Finally here are the pics  I was trying my new camera, hope you like my last addition :
> 
> *Black kid Daffodile - took them half size down *


Yay!  Mod Pics, Mod Pics!!!  Pretty Please!!!


----------



## Brazucaa

LVobsessedNYC said:


> my second pair of CL's purchased at Barney's. I'm super excited!!!!


 
Now that is a CUTE way to show those red soles! Congratulations, they look great on you.

B


----------



## Brazucaa

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear CRISPEDROSA
> 
> When you say you took them half size down, do you mean half down from CL TTS?
> Do you not mind giving me a few comparisons with other CLs you may have, such as Pigalle 100/120, VP, Bianca, Simple etc please?
> 
> I happen to have one in 36.5 which is my VP and FiFi size which is half down from my Simples and I can barely get my feet in although they were fine albeit on rather tight side when I bought them. The hot and humid weather is not helping either and I am trying to figure out whether I should get rid of them.
> 
> Any insight would be much appreciated.
> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> XOXOXO!!!


 
If they fitted OK, and now they are much too tight, I would wait for the weather to change before making a decision... How do your other  shoes fit nowadays?

B


----------



## Tihadoll

Hey ladies, I am new to this forum so I hope I got this right
Got my very first pair of Louboutins today  Hopefully not the last
What do you girls think of my purchase?










....

I love them, been wanting them for years :o


----------



## wannaprada

Tihadoll said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, I am new to this forum so I hope I got this right
> Got my very first pair of Louboutins today  Hopefully not the last
> What do you girls think of my purchase?
> 
> ....
> 
> I love them, been wanting them for years :o



Love them, congrats! Are those the Bianca?


----------



## wannaprada

daughtybag said:
			
		

> My new beauties!
> CL Decoupata and CL Woodaola
> Thanks for letting me share






			
				Chins4 said:
			
		

> Just in from Paris - classic Nude Patent Pigalle 100






			
				CEC.LV4eva said:
			
		

> CL FW12 Altadama 140 in Perche Soleil Python
> 
> More pix in my collection thread






			
				LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> my second pair of CL's purchased at Barney's. I'm super excited!!!!






			
				mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Got these today The Balinodono, not really sure I'm keeping them, they didn't wow me upon arrival....






			
				DariaD said:
			
		

> My You You 85 white satin, "something blue" for the wedding that doesn't even exist.
> But it was such a bargain (112$ almost new, still have their pricetag attached to the sole) so I couldn't resist.
> 
> I am going to strass those beauties with Vitrail Light crystals.






			
				CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> Thank u babe
> 
> Finally here are the pics  I was trying my new camera, hope you like my last addition :
> 
> Black kid Daffodile - took them half size down



I'm so behind in such a short period of time! All of the new purchases are fabulous! CEC, I saw in your thread what happened when you put the cream on. So sorry!


----------



## Tihadoll

wannaprada said:


> Love them, congrats! Are those the Bianca?




Thank you darling!
Yes those are the Bianca 140mm


----------



## Louboufan

Tihadoll said:


> Hey ladies, I am new to this forum so I hope I got this right
> Got my very first pair of Louboutins today  Hopefully not the last
> What do you girls think of my purchase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> I love them, been wanting them for years :o


----------



## Louboufan

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thank u babe
> 
> Finally here are the pics  I was trying my new camera, hope you like my last addition :
> 
> *Black kid Daffodile - took them half size down *


----------



## wannaprada

Tihadoll said:
			
		

> Thank you darling!
> Yes those are the Bianca 140mm



I have them in the dark red and I love them! I'm was thinking about getting the Filo in black, but your pics have be reconsidering!


----------



## heiress-ox

Tihadoll said:


> Hey ladies, I am new to this forum so I hope I got this right
> Got my very first pair of Louboutins today  Hopefully not the last
> What do you girls think of my purchase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> I love them, been wanting them for years :o


Congrats on your first pair and i'm almost certain they won't be your last! biancas are a great choice, one of my favorite styles, so sexy & versatile!



LVobsessedNYC said:


> my second pair of CL's purchased at Barney's. I'm super excited!!!!



lovely.. they look great on you! 



DariaD said:


> My You You 85 white satin, "something blue" for the wedding that doesn't even exist.
> But it was such a bargain (112$ almost new, still have their pricetag attached to the sole) so I couldn't resist.
> 
> I am going to strass those beauties with Vitrail Light crystals.





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thank u babe
> 
> Finally here are the pics  I was trying my new camera, hope you like my last addition :
> 
> *Black kid Daffodile - took them half size down *



these are gonna look amazing on you *C*, congratulations!


----------



## michaelfranco

Just got these bad boy today, so excited


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

DariaD said:


> My You You 85 white satin, "something blue" for the wedding that doesn't even exist.
> But it was such a bargain (112$ almost new, still have their pricetag attached to the sole) so I couldn't resist.
> 
> I am going to strass those beauties with Vitrail Light crystals.



Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Tihadoll said:


> Hey ladies, I am new to this forum so I hope I got this right
> Got my very first pair of Louboutins today  Hopefully not the last
> What do you girls think of my purchase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> I love them, been wanting them for years :o



Welcome to the purse forum! The Biancas are lovely on you! Congrats!


----------



## martinaa

Tihadoll said:


> Hey ladies, I am new to this forum so I hope I got this right
> Got my very first pair of Louboutins today  Hopefully not the last
> What do you girls think of my purchase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> I love them, been wanting them for years :o


 
Congrats on a beautiful first pair!!


----------



## fumi

Tihadoll said:


> Hey ladies, I am new to this forum so I hope I got this right
> Got my very first pair of Louboutins today  Hopefully not the last
> What do you girls think of my purchase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> I love them, been wanting them for years :o



Congrats on your first pair! The Biancas look great on you. 



michaelfranco said:


> Just got these bad boy today, so excited



I love leopard shoes!


----------



## anniethecat

Leopard Lova Pigalles, I just love them.  My first pair of piggies and I find them very comfortable and relatively easy to walk in.  They are my CL TTS and I might have been able to do a half size down but you take what you can get on these older htf styles.


----------



## fumi

anniethecat said:


> Leopard Lova Pigalles, I just love them.  My first pair of piggies and I find them very comfortable and relatively easy to walk in.  They are my CL TTS and I might have been able to do a half size down but you take what you can get on these older htf styles.



I love the Lova Pigalles! The bows and leopard make them look so cute!


----------



## Jönathan

michaelfranco said:


> Just got these bad boy today, so excited



Those are super cool!


----------



## bougainvillier

anniethecat said:
			
		

> Leopard Lova Pigalles, I just love them.  My first pair of piggies and I find them very comfortable and relatively easy to walk in.  They are my CL TTS and I might have been able to do a half size down but you take what you can get on these older htf styles.



Congrats very cute and sexy on you! Oh boy the new love me just copied this !


----------



## Jönathan

anniethecat said:


> Leopard Lova Pigalles, I just love them.  My first pair of piggies and I find them very comfortable and relatively easy to walk in.  They are my CL TTS and I might have been able to do a half size down but you take what you can get on these older htf styles.



So cute!


----------



## GrRoxy

anniethecat said:


> Leopard Lova Pigalles, I just love them.  My first pair of piggies and I find them very comfortable and relatively easy to walk in.  They are my CL TTS and I might have been able to do a half size down but you take what you can get on these older htf styles.



Gorgeous


----------



## DariaD

fumi said:


> Congrats! One time I bought a wedding dress for my nonexistent, "future" wedding, so I'd say that shoes aren't all that bad because at least you can wear them anytime  I can't wait to see how they look with strass!



Haha, really? I feel a lot better now, my mom told me I am crazy to buy wedding shoes without being an actual bride  

*Jönathan, CRISPEDROSA, wannaprada, heiress-ox*  Thank you!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

anniethecat said:


> Leopard Lova Pigalles, I just love them.  My first pair of piggies and I find them very comfortable and relatively easy to walk in.  They are my CL TTS and I might have been able to do a half size down but you take what you can get on these older htf styles.


OoooooHHHHhhhhh anniethecat, they are so gorgeous!!!  I just kept staring at your photos.  Congrats!!!


----------



## anniethecat

fumi said:


> I love the Lova Pigalles! The bows and leopard make them look so cute!


 


bougainvillier said:


> Congrats very cute and sexy on you! Oh boy the new love me just copied this !


 



			
				Jönathan;22521505 said:
			
		

> So cute!


 


GrRoxy said:


> Gorgeous


 


HelenOfTroy45 said:


> OoooooHHHHhhhhh anniethecat, they are so gorgeous!!! I just kept staring at your photos. Congrats!!!


 
Thanks everyone!  I can't wait to wear them, I have lusted over this shoe since I saw them in Stilly's thread.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

heiress-ox said:


> Congrats on your first pair and i'm almost certain they won't be your last! biancas are a great choice, one of my favorite styles, so sexy & versatile!
> 
> 
> 
> lovely.. they look great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are gonna look amazing on you *C*, congratulations!





Louboufan said:


>





wannaprada said:


> I'm so behind in such a short period of time! All of the new purchases are fabulous! CEC, I saw in your thread what happened when you put the cream on. So sorry!





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Yay!  Mod Pics, Mod Pics!!!  Pretty Please!!!





bougainvillier said:


> WOW this kid leather is amazing on daf!!!! Love them ! Congrats and waiting for mod pictures!!!





fumi said:


> Congrats! I can't wait to see how you style these!



Thank u so much guys!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

anniethecat said:


> Leopard Lova Pigalles, I just love them.  My first pair of piggies and I find them very comfortable and relatively easy to walk in.  They are my CL TTS and I might have been able to do a half size down but you take what you can get on these older htf styles.



Congrats!!

Nice style! Love how they look on you!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear CRISPEDROSA
> 
> When you say you took them half size down, do you mean half down from CL TTS?
> Do you not mind giving me a few comparisons with other CLs you may have, such as Pigalle 100/120, VP, Bianca, Simple etc please?
> 
> I happen to have one in 36.5 which is my VP and FiFi size which is half down from my Simples and I can barely get my feet in although they were fine albeit on rather tight side when I bought them.  The hot and humid weather is not helping either and I am trying to figure out whether I should get rid of them.
> 
> Any insight would be much appreciated.
> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> XOXOXO!!!



*HelenOfTroy45*, yup! I took them half size down from my CL TTS. I know they recommend to take TTS in Daffodiles but I prefer take half size down because of the high heel to avoid slippage.
At first, my shoes are so tight but when you wear them a few times they stretches.
Anyway I think the shoes wouldn't be painful, they can be a little tight but you should can walk on. Hope this helps!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

anniethecat said:


> Thanks everyone!  I can't wait to wear them, I have lusted over this shoe since I saw them in Stilly's thread.


Yay!!!  I fell in love with them when I saw them in Stilly's thread too!
I am green with ENVY!!!!  GGggrrrrrRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## mizcolon73

Got these today and I LOVE them!!
Materna 70mm Coral Peep Toe Pump for $40 Bucks!!!! They just need new taps!!


----------



## bougainvillier

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Got these today and I LOVE them!!
> Materna 70mm Coral Peep Toe Pump for $40 Bucks!!!! They just need new taps!!



Wow that's a steal. Congrats!!


----------



## mizcolon73

bougainvillier said:


> Wow that's a steal. Congrats!!



Thank you!! For some reason no one wanted to bid on them!! I loooove them, a great throw on shoe...


----------



## anniethecat

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Nice style! Love how they look on you!


 
Thanks so much!



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Yay!!! I fell in love with them when I saw them in Stilly's thread too!
> I am green with ENVY!!!! GGggrrrrrRRRRRR!!!!!


 
I got so lucky!  I can't believe when they popped up on ebay.  I lost out the first time because my laptop froze up...thank you whoever won them and didn't pay.


----------



## beagly911

anniethecat said:


> Leopard Lova Pigalles, I just love them. My first pair of piggies and I find them very comfortable and relatively easy to walk in. They are my CL TTS and I might have been able to do a half size down but you take what you can get on these older htf styles.


 Gorgeous!!


----------



## beagly911

mizcolon73 said:


> Got these today and I LOVE them!!
> Materna 70mm Coral Peep Toe Pump for $40 Bucks!!!! They just need new taps!!


 What an awesome deal!!  They look great!


----------



## mikeyta

I just ordered two pairs of flat spike pygalle in nude and in gray flannel

anyone have these shoes please let me know about the fitting.


----------



## mizcolon73

beagly911 said:


> What an awesome deal!! They look great!


 
Thank you so much


----------



## Dode99

Got these two **








My first spike shoes


----------



## fumi

Dode99 said:


> Got these two **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first spike shoes



Awesome-looking shoes!


----------



## starr_shenell

Dode99 said:


> Got these two **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first spike shoes


 
Nice, congrats!!!


----------



## mrl1005

I just purchased pigalle plato in plum and lady peep in black patent (scored the lady peeps on ebay, nib for $650!)


----------



## kittenslingerie

Dode99 said:


> Got these two **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first spike shoes



I love the spikes! Where are they from and are they 120's?


----------



## mizcolon73

Just got these today!! Love them but they are HUGE, like I can stick two fingers in the back big!! . Anyway to fix this or are they a lost cause


----------



## kittenslingerie

mizcolon73 said:


> Just got these today!! Love them but they are HUGE, like I can stick two fingers in the back big!! . Anyway to fix this or are they a lost cause



Are they your usual size? Maybe try gel pads: one long full foot one and and front toe area gel pad put together. I wear a 41 and did that with a pair of 42 flats and they fit great now.


----------



## mizcolon73

kittenslingerie said:


> Are they your usual size? Maybe try gel pads: one long full foot one and and front toe area gel pad put together. I wear a 41 and did that with a pair of 41 flats and they fit great now.


 
No they are larger than my normal sze, but the way the seller described I really thought I could fit them... womp womp womp    Gues I will try the full insole and a toe one together and see how that works...

Thanks!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

mizcolon73 said:


> No they are larger than my normal sze, but the way the seller described I really thought I could fit them... womp womp womp    Gues I will try the full insole and a toe one together and see how that works...
> 
> Thanks!!



I just edited my last quote, the pair I stuck double gel pads in were a size 42, one full size bigger than I actually wear. they were spiked Candy flats. Good luck!


----------



## bougainvillier

Cannot believe beyond the rack is so quick this time! Within a week since I ordered. And this color is just insanely shockingly amazing! I was so worried about sizing because I took full size up from my VP size. They just a tad loose but fine with the slingback 

Quick mod shots. Bear with my ugly feet.


----------



## anniethecat

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Nice style! Love how they look on you!


 


beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous!!


 

Thanks so much!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Cannot believe beyond the rack is so quick this time! Within a week since I ordered. And this color is just insanely shockingly amazing! I was so worried about sizing because I took full size up from my VP size. They just a tad loose but fine with the slingback
> 
> Quick mod shots. Bear with my ugly feet.


Its here!!! Hurray!!!!
So cute
Congratulations!!!!  Enjoy the pair for the summer months darling!!!


----------



## GrRoxy

bougainvillier said:


> Cannot believe beyond the rack is so quick this time! Within a week since I ordered. And this color is just insanely shockingly amazing! I was so worried about sizing because I took full size up from my VP size. They just a tad loose but fine with the slingback
> 
> Quick mod shots. Bear with my ugly feet.



They look great on you! Congrats! Love the colour. I cant even put my wide feet in them


----------



## beagly911

Dode99 said:


> Got these two **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first spike shoes


Great additions!!  Love the combo of textures and materials on the first pair !!


----------



## beagly911

mizcolon73 said:


> Just got these today!! Love them but they are HUGE, like I can stick two fingers in the back big!! . Anyway to fix this or are they a lost cause


 They look great!!!  I hope that you can pad them!!


----------



## beagly911

bougainvillier said:


> Cannot believe beyond the rack is so quick this time! Within a week since I ordered. And this color is just insanely shockingly amazing! I was so worried about sizing because I took full size up from my VP size. They just a tad loose but fine with the slingback
> 
> Quick mod shots. Bear with my ugly feet.


They look terrific!!


----------



## mizcolon73

beagly911 said:


> They look great!!! I hope that you can pad them!!


 

Thank you so much Beagly!  I hope so too!!


----------



## mizcolon73

bougainvillier said:


> Cannot believe beyond the rack is so quick this time! Within a week since I ordered. And this color is just insanely shockingly amazing! I was so worried about sizing because I took full size up from my VP size. They just a tad loose but fine with the slingback
> 
> Quick mod shots. Bear with my ugly feet.


 

WOW that was super fast for BTR!!! They look amazing!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Dode99 said:


> Got these two **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first spike shoes



Congrats for the mini haul! 



bougainvillier said:


> Cannot believe beyond the rack is so quick this time! Within a week since I ordered. And this color is just insanely shockingly amazing! I was so worried about sizing because I took full size up from my VP size. They just a tad loose but fine with the slingback
> 
> Quick mod shots. Bear with my ugly feet.



Oooh! Those are super HOT! Congrats Bougainvillier!!! 
(and your feet look just fine )



michaelfranco said:


> Just got these bad boy today, so excited



Yay! I haven't seen a reveal from a guy in a long time, congrats! the shoes are hot!!! 



anniethecat said:


> Leopard Lova Pigalles, I just love them.  My first pair of piggies and I find them very comfortable and relatively easy to walk in.  They are my CL TTS and I might have been able to do a half size down but you take what you can get on these older htf styles.



Those are super cute on you Annie! congrats 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thank u babe
> 
> Finally here are the pics  I was trying my new camera, hope you like my last addition :
> 
> *Black kid Daffodile - took them half size down *



Congrats Rosa!!! Do you have any mod pix? I always love your pictures


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bougainvillier said:


> Cannot believe beyond the rack is so quick this time! Within a week since I ordered. And this color is just insanely shockingly amazing! I was so worried about sizing because I took full size up from my VP size. They just a tad loose but fine with the slingback
> 
> Quick mod shots. Bear with my ugly feet.



Congrats!!! They are hot!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mizcolon73 said:


> Got these today and I LOVE them!!
> Materna 70mm Coral Peep Toe Pump for $40 Bucks!!!! They just need new taps!!



Thats a steal!! Congrats!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Dode99 said:


> Got these two **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first spike shoes



Congrats!!! I love them both!!


----------



## stilly

anniethecat said:


> Leopard Lova Pigalles, I just love them. My first pair of piggies and I find them very comfortable and relatively easy to walk in. They are my CL TTS and I might have been able to do a half size down but you take what you can get on these older htf styles.


 
These look amazing on you *annie*!!!
Love them!!!


----------



## anniethecat

stilly said:


> These look amazing on you *annie*!!!
> Love them!!!


 
Thanks so much *stilly*!  It was on your thread where I saw them the first time and fell in love with them.


----------



## beagly911

My new eel Altadamas


----------



## Brazucaa

beagly911 said:


> My new eel Altadamas


 
Lovely shoes, B! And they look perfect on your feet! Good luck wearing them.

B


----------



## kett

Just snagged a pair of nude Echasse at Nordstrom rack. I never go in there because, as I was telling my husband as we walked in there, they never had good brands here in Salt Lake. Right as I said that, we reached the shoe aisle and there was a pair of Louboutins. In my size. I looked outside and pigs were sailing past the windows with angel wings.

Anywho, I picked up the box and one shoe was missing and so I asked an employee if they had the other. After looking for a bit, he told me that it was probably hidden by someone who wanted to buy them but didn't have the money. He said he would hold the shoes for me in case they found the mate. I wasn't holding my breath...

Fast forward a few days and Nordstrom calls with good news. I'm too lazy to take pictures, but yay!


----------



## attyxthomas

kett said:
			
		

> Just snagged a pair of nude Echasse at Nordstrom rack. I never go in there because, as I was telling my husband as we walked in there, they never had good brands here in Salt Lake. Right as I said that, we reached the shoe aisle and there was a pair of Louboutins. In my size. I looked outside and pigs were sailing past the windows with angel wings.
> 
> Anywho, I picked up the box and one shoe was missing and so I asked an employee if they had the other. After looking for a bit, he told me that it was probably hidden by someone who wanted to buy them but didn't have the money. He said he would hold the shoes for me in case they found the mate. I wasn't holding my breath...
> 
> Fast forward a few days and Nordstrom calls with good news. I'm too lazy to take pictures, but yay!



Wow! Congrats on such a great find!


----------



## jfmuni

bougainvillier said:


> Cannot believe beyond the rack is so quick this time! Within a week since I ordered. And this color is just insanely shockingly amazing! I was so worried about sizing because I took full size up from my VP size. They just a tad loose but fine with the slingback
> 
> Quick mod shots. Bear with my ugly feet.



oh em gee, that color!!!


----------



## beagly911

Brazucaa said:


> Lovely shoes, B! And they look perfect on your feet! Good luck wearing them.
> 
> B


Thanks Brazucaa, can't wait to show them off in the Who, What, Wear thread!!! hehe


----------



## ouija board

beagly911 said:


> My new eel Altadamas



What a beautiful color! They look great on you!


----------



## beagly911

ouija board said:


> What a beautiful color! They look great on you!


 Thank you so much!!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Its here!!! Hurray!!!!
> So cute
> Congratulations!!!!  Enjoy the pair for the summer months darling!!!





GrRoxy said:


> They look great on you! Congrats! Love the colour. I cant even put my wide feet in them





beagly911 said:


> They look terrific!!





mizcolon73 said:


> WOW that was super fast for BTR!!! They look amazing!!!





CEC.LV4eva said:


> Oooh! Those are super HOT! Congrats Bougainvillier!!!
> (and your feet look just fine )





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats!!! They are hot!





jfmuni said:


> oh em gee, that color!!!



Thanks ladies for your kind words! I became so self-conscious about my feet and ankles since I am pregnant. 4 weeks to go and these are just in time for a push 

I worn them this weekend for a dinner out. Felt so summery!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

beagly911 said:


> My new eel Altadamas



Wow! So elegant! Love AD and eel skin!!! Congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> My new eel Altadamas



Sexy Sexy!!


----------



## evanescent

bougainvillier said:


> Cannot believe beyond the rack is so quick this time! Within a week since I ordered. And this color is just insanely shockingly amazing! I was so worried about sizing because I took full size up from my VP size. They just a tad loose but fine with the slingback
> 
> Quick mod shots. Bear with my ugly feet.



Those are so cute on you! And that's a full size up?? They look perfect! And your feet are not ugly! 



beagly911 said:


> My new eel Altadamas



Fabulous, beagly!


----------



## beagly911

bougainvillier said:


> Wow! So elegant! Love AD and eel skin!!! Congrats!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Sexy Sexy!!


 


evanescent said:


> Those are so cute on you! And that's a full size up?? They look perfect! And your feet are not ugly!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous, beagly!


 Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## bougainvillier

evanescent said:


> Those are so cute on you! And that's a full size up?? They look perfect! And your feet are not ugly!



Thanks babie! Yea those are 36! They don't have anything smaller and I so want them... Was nervous but they fit well


----------



## cheekymeeko

kett said:


> Just snagged a pair of nude Echasse at Nordstrom rack. I never go in there because, as I was telling my husband as we walked in there, they never had good brands here in Salt Lake. Right as I said that, we reached the shoe aisle and there was a pair of Louboutins. In my size. I looked outside and pigs were sailing past the windows with angel wings.
> 
> Anywho, I picked up the box and one shoe was missing and so I asked an employee if they had the other. After looking for a bit, he told me that it was probably hidden by someone who wanted to buy them but didn't have the money. He said he would hold the shoes for me in case they found the mate. I wasn't holding my breath...
> 
> Fast forward a few days and Nordstrom calls with good news. I'm too lazy to take pictures, but yay!



Seriously? I just bought some shoes from Nordstrom Rack in NY but had no idea they carry CL. Hmmmm.


----------



## cheekymeeko

bougainvillier said:


> Cannot believe beyond the rack is so quick this time! Within a week since I ordered. And this color is just insanely shockingly amazing! I was so worried about sizing because I took full size up from my VP size. They just a tad loose but fine with the slingback
> 
> Quick mod shots. Bear with my ugly feet.



Your feet doesn't look ugly---I love these!


----------



## Jixiepix

My very first louboutins, so excited!! Crosspiga 100mm


----------



## yousofine

So long time I've been here...
Still collecting, and just got my hands on a PERFECT pair of nude for me. 

The Open Lips in waternsake 
TTS


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

yousofine said:


> So long time I've been here...
> Still collecting, and just got my hands on a PERFECT pair of nude for me.
> 
> The Open Lips in waternsake
> TTS


Love these


----------



## GrRoxy

yousofine said:


> So long time I've been here...
> Still collecting, and just got my hands on a PERFECT pair of nude for me.
> 
> The Open Lips in waternsake
> TTS



Oooh these are absolutely amazing!


----------



## fumi

Jixiepix said:


> My very first louboutins, so excited!! Crosspiga 100mm



They are beautiful!




yousofine said:


> So long time I've been here...
> Still collecting, and just got my hands on a PERFECT pair of nude for me.
> 
> The Open Lips in waternsake
> TTS



These are so sexy!


----------



## Neah Alexandra

My new Pigalle 120 babies


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Neah Alexandra said:


> My new Pigalle 120 babies


Woohoo, HOT!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

yousofine said:


> So long time I've been here...
> Still collecting, and just got my hands on a PERFECT pair of nude for me.
> 
> The Open Lips in waternsake
> TTS


 
 ...  they are an awesome pair ...  !!!


----------



## DebbiNC

Jixiepix said:


> My very first louboutins, so excited!! Crosspiga 100mm



Love them! Congrats!!


----------



## fumi

Neah Alexandra said:


> My new Pigalle 120 babies



The Pigalles are awesome! Congrats!


----------



## bougainvillier

cheekymeeko said:


> Your feet doesn't look ugly---I love these!



Thank you 



Jixiepix said:


> My very first louboutins, so excited!! Crosspiga 100mm



Wow these are darn sexy!!! If you don't mind - where did you get them?



yousofine said:


> So long time I've been here...
> Still collecting, and just got my hands on a PERFECT pair of nude for me.
> 
> The Open Lips in waternsake
> TTS



Congrats!!! they match your skin tone perfectly!!!



Neah Alexandra said:


> My new Pigalle 120 babies



Elegant eternal pair  Congrats!


----------



## heiress-ox

yousofine said:


> So long time I've been here...
> Still collecting, and just got my hands on a PERFECT pair of nude for me.
> 
> The Open Lips in waternsake
> TTS



these are absolutely amazing on you, definitely a good nude!




Neah Alexandra said:


> My new Pigalle 120 babies



these are so sexy, LOVE them!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Jixiepix said:


> My very first louboutins, so excited!! Crosspiga 100mm



Congrats on your first heels!!! They look very sexy!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

yousofine said:


> So long time I've been here...
> Still collecting, and just got my hands on a PERFECT pair of nude for me.
> 
> The Open Lips in waternsake
> TTS



Those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jixiepix

bougainvillier said:


> Wow these are darn sexy!!! If you don't mind - where did you get them?



thanks everyone! Got them from Luisaviaroma, they were the last pair in black and happened to be in my size, couldn't be happier


----------



## AEGIS

my candy pumps with ostich heel! this and the Maggie were the first pair of Louboutin's I fell in love with


----------



## fumi

AEGIS said:


> my candy pumps with ostich heel! this and the Maggie were the first pair of Louboutin's I fell in love with



These are so sweet!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

AEGIS said:


> my candy pumps with ostich heel! this and the Maggie were the first pair of Louboutin's I fell in love with


I love these AEGIS!!!  The color, the lace, the spikes and ostrich leather.  What a great combo!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> my candy pumps with ostich heel! this and the Maggie were the first pair of Louboutin's I fell in love with



yay absolutely love them & so happy for you to finally have them!


----------



## Jixiepix

AEGIS said:


> my candy pumps with ostich heel! this and the Maggie were the first pair of Louboutin's I fell in love with



Wow those are so gorgeous!!


----------



## Doglover1610

Minibout Zep in Brown (eBay) and YoYo 85 in Black Greasepaint (Bonanza)


----------



## HiHeelsnCookies

Neah Alexandra said:


> My new Pigalle 120 babies


Woohoo!!  Beautiful and a classic. Mine are being shipped to me as I type! Enjoy them!


----------



## beagly911

Jixiepix said:


> My very first louboutins, so excited!! Crosspiga 100mm


 Gorgeous classic with a twist!!  Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

yousofine said:


> So long time I've been here...
> Still collecting, and just got my hands on a PERFECT pair of nude for me.
> 
> The Open Lips in waternsake
> TTS


 Stunning!!  They are fabulous!!


----------



## beagly911

Neah Alexandra said:


> My new Pigalle 120 babies


 Perfection in a CL, congrats!!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> my candy pumps with ostich heel! this and the Maggie were the first pair of Louboutin's I fell in love with


 YEA, YEA, YEAAAA!!!    Love them AEGIS!!!!!  Mod pics please!!! OH and how about a collection thread for all of your beauties!!!!!! hehe


----------



## BattyBugs

I'm sadly behind again so please forgive the general shout out. Gorgeous additions, ladies!


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> YEA, YEA, YEAAAA!!!    Love them AEGIS!!!!!  Mod pics please!!! OH and how about a collection thread for all of your beauties!!!!!! hehe





fumi said:


> These are so sweet!





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I love these AEGIS!!!  The color, the lace, the spikes and ostrich leather.  What a great combo!!!  Congrats!!!





heiress-ox said:


> yay absolutely love them & so happy for you to finally have them!





Jixiepix said:


> Wow those are so gorgeous!!





thanks ladies! i should have another goodie tomorrow!


----------



## Neah Alexandra

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Woohoo, HOT!!!  Congrats!!!





bougainvillier said:


> Thank you
> 
> Elegant eternal pair  Congrats!





beagly911 said:


> Perfection in a CL, congrats!!





HiHeelsnCookies said:


> Woohoo!!  Beautiful and a classic. Mine are being shipped to me as I type! Enjoy them!





fumi said:


> The Pigalles are awesome! Congrats!




Thanks so much for sharing my excitement!!! I'm only 20 and I know it's really young to have Louboutins, but I've been drooling over these lovelies for ages and I just saved up some $$ from my internship this summer and took the plunge! I'm so excited to start my junior year of college in these gorgeous crimson soles!


----------



## Neah Alexandra

yousofine said:


> So long time I've been here...
> Still collecting, and just got my hands on a PERFECT pair of nude for me.
> 
> The Open Lips in waternsake
> TTS


The Open Lips/Big Lips family is impossibly sexy, you wear them so well!


----------



## wannaprada

I'm sorry for the general shout-out but I'm just too behind! I'm trying to be good until October which can be hard when in here!  Congrats ladies on the awesome shoe purchases!


----------



## mrl1005

Pigalle plato in plum and lady peep in black patent


----------



## anniethecat

AEGIS said:


> my candy pumps with ostich heel! this and the Maggie were the first pair of Louboutin's I fell in love with


 
so beautiful!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Jixiepix said:
			
		

> My very first louboutins, so excited!! Crosspiga 100mm



Congrats!!! They look beautiful


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Pigalle plato in plum and lady peep in black patent



Love the plum! I need these


----------



## cts900

Loving everyone's new purchases!!!!!

DH is hooked....pair #2 for him came today.  Brown Nono Flats .


----------



## mrl1005

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Love the plum! I need these


Thanks! I fell in love with them when I saw them! I got them from Coco Pari in Red Bank (they're a little "eager" to have you purchase additional merchandise, but they do have a pretty nice selection.)


----------



## attyxthomas

cts900 said:
			
		

> Loving everyone's new purchases!!!!!
> 
> DH is hooked....pair #2 for him came today.  Brown Nono Flats .



Looks great!! If only I could get mine hooked, he can then understand my obsession


----------



## cts900

attyxthomas said:


> Looks great!! If only I could get mine hooked, he can then understand my obsession



It can happen.  Be strong!


----------



## 05_sincere

Congrats on all new additions ladies. I received these in the mail today 100mm Pigalle.....thinking about strassing them median blue or sapphire.... 

Please don't  mind the bug bits on my legs....beach and camping this weekend they are horrible


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrl1005 said:


> Pigalle plato in plum and lady peep in black patent


Love the plum color!  Great for Fall and Winter, yay!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

05_sincere said:


> Congrats on all new additions ladies. I received these in the mail today 100mm Pigalle.....thinking about strassing them median blue or sapphire....
> 
> Please don't  mind the bug bits on my legs....beach and camping this weekend they are horrible


Love the color and to strass them should be gorgy!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Neah Alexandra said:


> My new Pigalle 120 babies



Sexy!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

05_sincere said:


> Congrats on all new additions ladies. I received these in the mail today 100mm Pigalle.....thinking about strassing them median blue or sapphire....
> 
> Please don't  mind the bug bits on my legs....beach and camping this weekend they are horrible



The blue is hot!!


----------



## martinaa

05_sincere said:


> Congrats on all new additions ladies. I received these in the mail today 100mm Pigalle.....thinking about strassing them median blue or sapphire....
> 
> Please don't mind the bug bits on my legs....beach and camping this weekend they are horrible


 
Amazing colour!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Pigalle plato in plum and lady peep in black patent



Those are hot!


----------



## heiress-ox

mrl1005 said:


> Pigalle plato in plum and lady peep in black patent



love both pairs, that plum is just so perfect for fall - i didn't even know the pigalle plato came in that colour!



05_sincere said:


> Congrats on all new additions ladies. I received these in the mail today 100mm Pigalle.....thinking about strassing them median blue or sapphire....
> 
> Please don't  mind the bug bits on my legs....beach and camping this weekend they are horrible



love that blue colour, they'd look amazing in meridian blue strass!


----------



## Brazucaa

Neah Alexandra said:


> Thanks so much for sharing my excitement!!! I'm only 20 and I know it's really young to have Louboutins, but I've been drooling over these lovelies for ages and I just saved up some $$ from my internship this summer and took the plunge! I'm so excited to start my junior year of college in these gorgeous crimson soles!


 
I am very, very happy you took the plunge, N A! They are sooo beautiful! Wear them to classes... and you are bound to pass! .

Now seriously, they are very pretty, and I hope they will bring you the good luck (don't forget what the British say though - 'God helps who helps themselves') you so rightly deserve.

Modelling pics when you can, OK?

B


----------



## Brazucaa

05_sincere said:


> Congrats on all new additions ladies. I received these in the mail today 100mm Pigalle.....thinking about strassing them median blue or sapphire....
> 
> Please don't mind the bug bits on my legs....beach and camping this weekend they are horrible


 
Bites will vanish... Louboutins stay! You look good, congratulations.

B


----------



## Louboufan

05_sincere said:


> Congrats on all new additions ladies. I received these in the mail today 100mm Pigalle.....thinking about strassing them median blue or sapphire....
> 
> Please don't  mind the bug bits on my legs....beach and camping this weekend they are horrible


----------



## Louboufan

mrl1005 said:


> Pigalle plato in plum and lady peep in black patent


I love the color of the PP!


----------



## Louboufan

AEGIS said:


> my candy pumps with ostich heel! this and the Maggie were the first pair of Louboutin's I fell in love with


----------



## AEGIS

Black patent spike pigalle 120mm


----------



## GCGDanielle

AEGIS said:


> Black patent spike pigalle 120mm



  CONGRATS!  They are beyond gorgeous.  Mod pics?


----------



## attyxthomas

AEGIS said:
			
		

> Black patent spike pigalle 120mm



I am a newbie a did not know these existed. I am hunting these for my next pair. Love them!


----------



## AEGIS

attyxthomas said:


> I am a newbie a did not know these existed. I am hunting these for my next pair. Love them!





Louboufan said:


>




Thanks ladies!




GCGDanielle said:


> CONGRATS!  They are beyond gorgeous.  Mod pics?



I am the worst with mod pics..but whenever I wear them I will post a pic


----------



## heiress-ox

AEGIS said:


> Black patent spike pigalle 120mm



omg these are everything  girl, i know you don't do mods, but make an exception pretty please LOL


----------



## 05_sincere

mrl1005 said:


> Pigalle plato in plum and lady peep in black patent




I'm in love with everything pigalle lately these just make my 


cts900 said:


> Loving everyone's new purchases!!!!!
> 
> DH is hooked....pair #2 for him came today.  Brown Nono Flats .



Great color .



AEGIS said:


> Black patent spike pigalle 120mm



Congrats these are amazing


----------



## fumi

AEGIS said:


> Black patent spike pigalle 120mm



These are so sexy!


----------



## Vlad

The PurseBlog team got a delivery from PR today to play with some red bottoms.


----------



## wannaprada

AEGIS said:
			
		

> Black patent spike pigalle 120mm



I just love those! Congrats!


----------



## stilly

Vlad said:


> The PurseBlog team got a delivery from PR today to play with some red bottoms.


 

These are so gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

AEGIS said:


> Black patent spike pigalle 120mm


 
These are so beautiful!!!
I'd love to see them on you!!!


----------



## stilly

mrl1005 said:


> Pigalle plato in plum and lady peep in black patent


 
Both are gorgy!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## stilly

yousofine said:


> So long time I've been here...
> Still collecting, and just got my hands on a PERFECT pair of nude for me.
> 
> The Open Lips in waternsake
> TTS


 
These look amazing on you!!!
Love them!!!


----------



## stilly

My new loves...Love Me 120s in Black Patent & Nude


----------



## fumi

Vlad said:


> The PurseBlog team got a delivery from PR today to play with some red bottoms.



What a beautiful picture!


----------



## cts900

stilly said:


> My new loves...Love Me 120s in Black Patent & Nude



Just lovely!



Vlad said:


> The PurseBlog team got a delivery from PR today to play with some red bottoms.



:coolpics:



05_sincere said:


> Great color .



Thanks!



AEGIS said:


> Black patent spike pigalle 120mm



Where is my mod shot????? Beautiful!



05_sincere said:


> Congrats on all new additions ladies. I received these in the mail today 100mm Pigalle.....thinking about strassing them median blue or sapphire....
> 
> Please don't  mind the bug bits on my legs....beach and camping this weekend they are horrible



This color is AH-mazing!!!!


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:
			
		

> My new loves...Love Me 120s in Black Patent & Nude



Beautiful! I think I need to get my Pigalles 120 a size smaller so that they're a little snug. Maybe then I'll be pro like you when it comes to walking in them! Can't wait for modeling pics!


----------



## GrRoxy

stilly said:


> My new loves...Love Me 120s in Black Patent & Nude



These are sooo beautiful! Congratz! Mod pics please?


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful additions!


----------



## kett

cheekymeeko said:


> Seriously? I just bought some shoes from Nordstrom Rack in NY but had no idea they carry CL. Hmmmm.



I didn't either! Seems that I need to take trips to the Rack more often...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

AEGIS said:


> Black patent spike pigalle 120mm



Very sexy!!


----------



## mrl1005

AEGIS said:


> Black patent spike pigalle 120mm


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## evanescent

stilly said:


> My new loves...Love Me 120s in Black Patent & Nude



Fabulous purchases as always stilly! 



AEGIS said:


> Black patent spike pigalle 120mm





AEGIS said:


> my candy pumps with ostich heel! this and the Maggie were the first pair of Louboutin's I fell in love with



You're on a roll, AEGIS! Congrats on scoring such beautiful pairs!!



05_sincere said:


> Congrats on all new additions ladies. I received these in the mail today 100mm Pigalle.....thinking about strassing them median blue or sapphire....
> 
> Please don't  mind the bug bits on my legs....beach and camping this weekend they are horrible



Gorgeous colour! They look fantastic on you.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

AEGIS said:


> Black patent spike pigalle 120mm


Yummy!!!!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> My new loves...Love Me 120s in Black Patent & Nude


YAY, stilly!!!  We are shoe twins!!!
I knew you couldn't resist these babies in both colors.  Me too, hehe!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

YAY!!! So happy!!! Can't believe I was able to find these!!

Navy Blue Velvet Rollerball Loafers


----------



## megt10

Vlad said:


> The PurseBlog team got a delivery from PR today to play with some red bottoms.


 Oh these are gorgeous. I want to be part of the PR team


----------



## megt10

ChrisyAM15 said:


> YAY!!! So happy!!! Can't believe I was able to find these!!
> 
> Navy Blue Velvet Rollerball Loafers


 Love these!


----------



## megt10

05_sincere said:


> Congrats on all new additions ladies. I received these in the mail today 100mm Pigalle.....thinking about strassing them median blue or sapphire....
> 
> Please don't mind the bug bits on my legs....beach and camping this weekend they are horrible


 These are gorgeous I love the color.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> Black patent spike pigalle 120mm


 Oh congrats they are gorgeous.


----------



## fumi

ChrisyAM15 said:


> YAY!!! So happy!!! Can't believe I was able to find these!!
> 
> Navy Blue Velvet Rollerball Loafers



Rollerball spikes are awesome!


----------



## anniethecat

Vlad said:


> The PurseBlog team got a delivery from PR today to play with some red bottoms.


 

Awesome picture Vlad!!


----------



## anniethecat

ChrisyAM15 said:


> YAY!!! So happy!!! Can't believe I was able to find these!!
> 
> Navy Blue Velvet Rollerball Loafers


 
These are great, the velvet looks soft and cushy!  Where did you get these?


----------



## dbeth

ChrisyAM15 said:


> YAY!!! So happy!!! Can't believe I was able to find these!!
> 
> Navy Blue Velvet Rollerball Loafers



Wow, the navy blue suede is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!! 



stilly said:


> My new loves...Love Me 120s in Black Patent & Nude



Wow Stilly---both pairs are beautiful. I love the bows, so pretty & feminine.



05_sincere said:


> Congrats on all new additions ladies. I received these in the mail today 100mm Pigalle.....thinking about strassing them median blue or sapphire....
> 
> Please don't  mind the bug bits on my legs....beach and camping this weekend they are horrible



HOT color & they look fab on you!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ChrisyAM15 said:


> YAY!!! So happy!!! Can't believe I was able to find these!!
> 
> Navy Blue Velvet Rollerball Loafers



Congrats!! Those are hot!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

megt10 said:


> Love these!





fumi said:


> Rollerball spikes are awesome!



Thank you very much! 



anniethecat said:


> These are great, the velvet looks soft and cushy!  Where did you get these?



Thanks a lot!! 
I got these from eBay!



dbeth said:


> Wow, the navy blue suede is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats!! Those are hot!!



Thanks very much!!!


----------



## AEGIS

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very sexy!!





mrl1005 said:


> Gorgeous!!!





evanescent said:


> Fabulous purchases as always stilly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're on a roll, AEGIS! Congrats on scoring such beautiful pairs!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous colour! They look fantastic on you.





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Yummy!!!!!!!





megt10 said:


> Oh congrats they are gorgeous.





heiress-ox said:


> omg these are everything  girl, i know you don't do mods, but make an exception pretty please LOL





05_sincere said:


> I'm in love with everything pigalle lately these just make my
> 
> 
> Great color .
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats these are amazing





fumi said:


> These are so sexy!





wannaprada said:


> I just love those! Congrats!





stilly said:


> These are so beautiful!!!
> I'd love to see them on you!!!





Thanks ladies!  I am trying to break them in.  Honestly stilly--idk how you do it. First pair of pigalles and my toes already hurt


----------



## wannaprada

^^don't worry, they will stretch.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> Thanks ladies! I am trying to break them in. Honestly stilly--idk how you do it. First pair of pigalles and my toes already hurt


 I wish you good luck with it. I have 1 pair and love the look of them but have never been able to wear them longer than 1 hour. If you get to a point that you find them somewhat comfortable please let me know how.


----------



## dbeth

Perche Soleil Altadama

GORGEOUS!!!   One of my favorite pairs.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

dbeth said:


> Perche Soleil Altadama
> 
> GORGEOUS!!!   One of my favorite pairs.



Wow!!!! Stunning...Love these!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> Perche Soleil Altadama
> 
> GORGEOUS!!!   One of my favorite pairs.



Such a gorgeous shoe!  Can't wait to see you rock these.


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Perche Soleil Altadama
> 
> GORGEOUS!!!  One of my favorite pairs.


 They are gorgeous dbeth!!  I'm still getting used to the 140 of the Altadama but I love them!!


----------



## Jullieq

ChrisyAM15 said:


> YAY!!! So happy!!! Can't believe I was able to find these!!
> 
> Navy Blue Velvet Rollerball Loafers


 I love the navy!


----------



## heiress-ox

dbeth said:


> Perche Soleil Altadama
> 
> GORGEOUS!!!   One of my favorite pairs.



omg you got them, these are beyond gorgeous *d*  - i think this is my favorite colourway/skin in the AD ever!


----------



## dbeth

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Wow!!!! Stunning...Love these!!
> Congrats!!!



Thanks Chrisy! 



fumi said:


> Such a gorgeous shoe!  Can't wait to see you rock these.



Fumi---you can see the color of the orange better in this pic---so yeah, my orange dress was perfect with it!



beagly911 said:


> They are gorgeous dbeth!!  I'm still getting used to the 140 of the Altadama but I love them!!



Glad you are loving them Beagly! Do you think they are more comfy than the VP??



heiress-ox said:


> omg you got them, these are beyond gorgeous *d*  - i think this is my favorite colourway/skin in the AD ever!



Me too Heiress!! Favorite Altadama skin so far!


----------



## HiHeelsnCookies

stilly said:


> My new loves...Love Me 120s in Black Patent & Nude


How did I miss this? Beautiful!


----------



## anniethecat

dbeth said:


> Perche Soleil Altadama
> 
> GORGEOUS!!!  One of my favorite pairs.


 

Gorgy!  My fave style and probably my fave skin so far!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

dbeth said:


> Perche Soleil Altadama
> 
> GORGEOUS!!!   One of my favorite pairs.



Those are super sexy!!! One of TPF said the dye on the shoes comes off easily. She said to put some spray or something like that. Model pics please!


----------



## Louboufan

dbeth said:


> Perche Soleil Altadama
> 
> GORGEOUS!!!   One of my favorite pairs.


----------



## Louboufan

ChrisyAM15 said:


> YAY!!! So happy!!! Can't believe I was able to find these!!
> 
> Navy Blue Velvet Rollerball Loafers


----------



## Louboufan

stilly said:


> My new loves...Love Me 120s in Black Patent & Nude



Gorgeous!


----------



## Louboufan

AEGIS said:


> Black patent spike pigalle 120mm



Shoe twins.


----------



## cts900

dbeth said:


> Perche Soleil Altadama
> 
> GORGEOUS!!!   One of my favorite pairs.



Stunning!!!!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

ChrisyAM15 said:


> YAY!!! So happy!!! Can't believe I was able to find these!!
> 
> Navy Blue Velvet Rollerball Loafers



I died!

Looooooove this pair in velvet navy blue! 

Congrats *Chrisy*!!!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Couldnt help but snap these up when I saw them... especially as theyre like gold dust these days


----------



## fumi

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Couldnt help but snap these up when I saw them... especially as theyre like gold dust these days



Congrats! I like your new avatar.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Couldnt help but snap these up when I saw them... especially as theyre like gold dust these days



You so lucky!!! I'm still waiting on my size!! Model pics please!


----------



## Louboufan

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Couldnt help but snap these up when I saw them... especially as theyre like gold dust these days



Lovely!


----------



## mrl1005

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Couldnt help but snap these up when I saw them... especially as theyre like gold dust these days


LOVE them!!! Congrats!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

fumi said:
			
		

> Congrats! I like your new avatar.






			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> You so lucky!!! I'm still waiting on my size!! Model pics please!






			
				Louboufan said:
			
		

> Lovely!






			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> LOVE them!!! Congrats!



Thanks ladies  below is a stylistic montage of mods haha I'm glad I own both the black and nude patent now as they're so versatile 

P.s Fumi- it had to be done!!


----------



## heiress-ox

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Thanks ladies  below is a stylistic montage of mods haha I'm glad I own both the black and nude patent now as they're so versatile
> 
> P.s Fumi- it had to be done!!



love them!


----------



## beagly911

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Thanks ladies  below is a stylistic montage of mods haha I'm glad I own both the black and nude patent now as they're so versatile
> 
> P.s Fumi- it had to be done!!


 Gorgeous, they look great!!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Jullieq said:


> I love the navy!





Louboufan said:


>





CRISPEDROSA said:


> I died!
> 
> Looooooove this pair in velvet navy blue!
> 
> Congrats *Chrisy*!!!!



Thanks a lot for your sweet comments


----------



## dbeth

anniethecat said:


> Gorgy!  My fave style and probably my fave skin so far!!!



Annie---did you get them?!  If not, you must! I think they come in the Daff & Pigalle as well.



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are super sexy!!! One of TPF said the dye on the shoes comes off easily. She said to put some spray or something like that. Model pics please!



yes, I read that. CEC posted about it----it was super helpful. But she always is---- very informative,helpful and the sweetest gal!! 



cts900 said:


> Stunning!!!!!!



Thanks CTS!!! Love them!



Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Couldnt help but snap these up when I saw them... especially as theyre like gold dust these days



Love nude patent anything! Can't go wrong & they go with everything. My nude patent bananes have been worn the most out of all my CL shoes.


----------



## LeeLee1098

I accidentally bought these boots!!!
http://bim.shopstyle.com/pim/32/77/32776f5f4371c635608ea85a60423ef1_best.jpg

We went to Niemans tonight before dinner as a pre-bday shopping event for me. I really loved a pair of colorblock Guccis and a pair of Stuart Weitzman boots but after I tried on the SW boots, the SA brought over the CL boots for sh!ts and omg they hugged my calves like they were made for me. *shakes angry fists at SA*

DH could not deny their beauty. The SW boots so paled in comparison to those and I felt like if i got the Guccis, they would just be second place bc my heart was set on the boots. 

Omg they really are amazing. Effing in love.


----------



## beagly911

LeeLee1098 said:


> I accidentally bought these boots!!!
> http://bim.shopstyle.com/pim/32/77/32776f5f4371c635608ea85a60423ef1_best.jpg
> 
> We went to Niemans tonight before dinner as a pre-bday shopping event for me. I really loved a pair of colorblock Guccis and a pair of Stuart Weitzman boots but after I tried on the SW boots, the SA brought over the CL boots for sh!ts and omg they hugged my calves like they were made for me. *shakes angry fists at SA*
> 
> DH could not deny their beauty. The SW boots so paled in comparison to those and I felt like if i got the Guccis, they would just be second place bc my heart was set on the boots.
> 
> Omg they really are amazing. Effing in love.


They are beautiful!!  Congrats, and Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Gorge x



LeeLee1098 said:


> I accidentally bought these boots!!!
> http://bim.shopstyle.com/pim/32/77/32776f5f4371c635608ea85a60423ef1_best.jpg
> 
> We went to Niemans tonight before dinner as a pre-bday shopping event for me. I really loved a pair of colorblock Guccis and a pair of Stuart Weitzman boots but after I tried on the SW boots, the SA brought over the CL boots for sh!ts and omg they hugged my calves like they were made for me. *shakes angry fists at SA*
> 
> DH could not deny their beauty. The SW boots so paled in comparison to those and I felt like if i got the Guccis, they would just be second place bc my heart was set on the boots.
> 
> Omg they really are amazing. Effing in love.


----------



## fumi

LeeLee1098 said:


> I accidentally bought these boots!!!
> http://bim.shopstyle.com/pim/32/77/32776f5f4371c635608ea85a60423ef1_best.jpg
> 
> We went to Niemans tonight before dinner as a pre-bday shopping event for me. I really loved a pair of colorblock Guccis and a pair of Stuart Weitzman boots but after I tried on the SW boots, the SA brought over the CL boots for sh!ts and omg they hugged my calves like they were made for me. *shakes angry fists at SA*
> 
> DH could not deny their beauty. The SW boots so paled in comparison to those and I felt like if i got the Guccis, they would just be second place bc my heart was set on the boots.
> 
> Omg they really are amazing. Effing in love.



You're right- the boots look like they were made for your legs! Your skirt is so pretty!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LeeLee1098 said:


> I accidentally bought these boots!!!
> http://bim.shopstyle.com/pim/32/77/32776f5f4371c635608ea85a60423ef1_best.jpg
> 
> We went to Niemans tonight before dinner as a pre-bday shopping event for me. I really loved a pair of colorblock Guccis and a pair of Stuart Weitzman boots but after I tried on the SW boots, the SA brought over the CL boots for sh!ts and omg they hugged my calves like they were made for me. *shakes angry fists at SA*
> 
> DH could not deny their beauty. The SW boots so paled in comparison to those and I felt like if i got the Guccis, they would just be second place bc my heart was set on the boots.
> 
> Omg they really are amazing. Effing in love.


They look great on you!  Congrats and Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## martinaa

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Thanks ladies  below is a stylistic montage of mods haha I'm glad I own both the black and nude patent now as they're so versatile
> 
> P.s Fumi- it had to be done!!



Congrats!!! I love the nude Pigalle!!!! I search a pair for myself, but can´t find the 120 in Europe:cry:


----------



## anniethecat

dbeth said:


> Annie---did you get them?! If not, you must! I think they come in the Daff & Pigalle as well.


 
No I haven't, I can't decide.  I really son't know how much I would wear them, having a 3 year old we don't get out much these days.  I would prob be better off geting a couple of styles for that price that would get more wear.  I do love them, and if I did they would be the AD for sure.


----------



## anniethecat

LeeLee1098 said:


> I accidentally bought these boots!!!
> http://bim.shopstyle.com/pim/32/77/32776f5f4371c635608ea85a60423ef1_best.jpg
> 
> We went to Niemans tonight before dinner as a pre-bday shopping event for me. I really loved a pair of colorblock Guccis and a pair of Stuart Weitzman boots but after I tried on the SW boots, the SA brought over the CL boots for sh!ts and omg they hugged my calves like they were made for me. *shakes angry fists at SA*
> 
> DH could not deny their beauty. The SW boots so paled in comparison to those and I felt like if i got the Guccis, they would just be second place bc my heart was set on the boots.
> 
> Omg they really are amazing. Effing in love.


 
They are great!  Congrats!


----------



## mellva

I'm so sad. I have been looking for Burgundy Pigalles in my size forever and I just received this pair, but they look too small on me. I will have to return them and go on the hunt for a larger size. Here's a pic. Sorry, my picture came out so big.


----------



## mikeyta

I am so happy to get the last one in my size Pigalle Spiked Skimmer Flat in nude color.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LeeLee1098 said:


> I accidentally bought these boots!!!
> http://bim.shopstyle.com/pim/32/77/32776f5f4371c635608ea85a60423ef1_best.jpg
> 
> We went to Niemans tonight before dinner as a pre-bday shopping event for me. I really loved a pair of colorblock Guccis and a pair of Stuart Weitzman boots but after I tried on the SW boots, the SA brought over the CL boots for sh!ts and omg they hugged my calves like they were made for me. *shakes angry fists at SA*
> 
> DH could not deny their beauty. The SW boots so paled in comparison to those and I felt like if i got the Guccis, they would just be second place bc my heart was set on the boots.
> 
> Omg they really are amazing. Effing in love.



Love the mod pic! The skirt is so pretty too! Congrats again


----------



## mrl1005

LeeLee1098 said:


> I accidentally bought these boots!!!
> http://bim.shopstyle.com/pim/32/77/32776f5f4371c635608ea85a60423ef1_best.jpg
> 
> We went to Niemans tonight before dinner as a pre-bday shopping event for me. I really loved a pair of colorblock Guccis and a pair of Stuart Weitzman boots but after I tried on the SW boots, the SA brought over the CL boots for sh!ts and omg they hugged my calves like they were made for me. *shakes angry fists at SA*
> 
> DH could not deny their beauty. The SW boots so paled in comparison to those and I felt like if i got the Guccis, they would just be second place bc my heart was set on the boots.
> 
> Omg they really are amazing. Effing in love.


They are GORGEOUS! Congrats! (and happy bday!)


----------



## Louboufan

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Thanks ladies  below is a stylistic montage of mods haha I'm glad I own both the black and nude patent now as they're so versatile
> 
> P.s Fumi- it had to be done!!


Gorg!


----------



## Louboufan

LeeLee1098 said:


> I accidentally bought these boots!!!
> http://bim.shopstyle.com/pim/32/77/32776f5f4371c635608ea85a60423ef1_best.jpg
> 
> We went to Niemans tonight before dinner as a pre-bday shopping event for me. I really loved a pair of colorblock Guccis and a pair of Stuart Weitzman boots but after I tried on the SW boots, the SA brought over the CL boots for sh!ts and omg they hugged my calves like they were made for me. *shakes angry fists at SA*
> 
> DH could not deny their beauty. The SW boots so paled in comparison to those and I felt like if i got the Guccis, they would just be second place bc my heart was set on the boots.
> 
> Omg they really are amazing. Effing in love.


I love!


----------



## Susiej1960

label24 said:


> my last pair of pigalle....finally a got on this color!!!! one more to my collection


i love your Pigalles!! They are wonderful!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LeeLee1098 said:


> I accidentally bought these boots!!!
> http://bim.shopstyle.com/pim/32/77/32776f5f4371c635608ea85a60423ef1_best.jpg
> 
> We went to Niemans tonight before dinner as a pre-bday shopping event for me. I really loved a pair of colorblock Guccis and a pair of Stuart Weitzman boots but after I tried on the SW boots, the SA brought over the CL boots for sh!ts and omg they hugged my calves like they were made for me. *shakes angry fists at SA*
> 
> DH could not deny their beauty. The SW boots so paled in comparison to those and I felt like if i got the Guccis, they would just be second place bc my heart was set on the boots.
> 
> Omg they really are amazing. Effing in love.



Those boots are hot!!! Congrats!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

my bargain babies.


----------



## martinaa

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> my bargain babies.



Congrats!!!! So lovely!!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

martinaa said:
			
		

> Congrats!!!! So lovely!!!



Thanks hun  they're so pretty!


----------



## DebbiNC

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> my bargain babies.




Lovely! Hope you enjoy them....a lot!


----------



## fumi

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> my bargain babies.



Gorgeous color!


----------



## poupee

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> my bargain babies.



Kill me now! How good a bargain and from where??! I just ordered these full price ten minutes ago, same color from NAP. 
Thank God for free shipping and returns.


----------



## Louboufan

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> my bargain babies.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> my bargain babies.



Those are so gorgeous!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

poupee said:
			
		

> Kill me now! How good a bargain and from where??! I just ordered these full price ten minutes ago, same color from NAP.
> Thank God for free shipping and returns.



I got them for £250 from eBay would you believe it, I nearly died of excitement.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

DebbiNC said:
			
		

> Lovely! Hope you enjoy them....a lot!






			
				fumi said:
			
		

> Gorgeous color!






			
				Louboufan said:
			
		

>






			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Those are so gorgeous!!


----------



## megt10

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> I got them for £250 from eBay would you believe it, I nearly died of excitement.


 Wow congratulations! They are gorgeous.


----------



## GCGDanielle

Introducing my Ebay score - Green Candy Pumps, 100 mm.  This is my first pair of shoes with spikes.  I love them! 







Sorry, the modeling pic is fuzzy:


----------



## fumi

GCGDanielle said:


> Introducing my Ebay score - Green Candy Pumps, 100 mm.  This is my first pair of shoes with spikes.  I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the modeling pic is fuzzy:



Congrats! They are so cute!


----------



## beagly911

GCGDanielle said:


> Introducing my Ebay score - Green Candy Pumps, 100 mm. This is my first pair of shoes with spikes. I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the modeling pic is fuzzy:


 OOOHHH GCG I love them, as much as I like the red I LOVE the green!!!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

GCGDanielle said:


> Introducing my Ebay score - Green Candy Pumps, 100 mm.  This is my first pair of shoes with spikes.  I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the modeling pic is fuzzy:


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

GCGDanielle said:


> Introducing my Ebay score - Green Candy Pumps, 100 mm.  This is my first pair of shoes with spikes.  I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the modeling pic is fuzzy:



Beautiful Purchase! I love your ebay score!


----------



## mrl1005

Bought my first pair of exotics....def won't be my last!


----------



## mrl1005

And these were an awesome find on EBay (of course not in my size, but their for my best friend...her first pair!)


----------



## fumi

mrl1005 said:


> Bought my first pair of exotics....def won't be my last!



Red eel is beautiful!


----------



## martinaa

mrl1005 said:


> Bought my first pair of exotics....def won't be my last!


 
Amazing!!!


----------



## evanescent

mrl1005 said:


> Bought my first pair of exotics....def won't be my last!



Congrats!! Red eel LPs are one of my most beloved pairs! Enjoy wearing them 



GCGDanielle said:


> Introducing my Ebay score - Green Candy Pumps, 100 mm.  This is my first pair of shoes with spikes.  I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the modeling pic is fuzzy:



Beautiful!


----------



## DebbiNC

mrl1005 said:


> Bought my first pair of exotics....def won't be my last!



So pretty!


----------



## megt10

GCGDanielle said:


> Introducing my Ebay score - Green Candy Pumps, 100 mm. This is my first pair of shoes with spikes. I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the modeling pic is fuzzy:


 These shoes are gorgeous, congratulations.


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> Bought my first pair of exotics....def won't be my last!


 Beautiful shoes. The red is stunning in eel.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

GCGDanielle said:


> Introducing my Ebay score - Green Candy Pumps, 100 mm.  This is my first pair of shoes with spikes.  I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the modeling pic is fuzzy:



Congrats! These are so nice!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

mrl1005 said:


> Bought my first pair of exotics....def won't be my last!



Gorgeous!


----------



## Loubie Lover

My man carrying my Ulona's at our 20 year high school reunion!!


----------



## Louboufan

GCGDanielle said:


> Introducing my Ebay score - Green Candy Pumps, 100 mm.  This is my first pair of shoes with spikes.  I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the modeling pic is fuzzy:



I like! I didn't even know they came in green.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrl1005 said:


> Bought my first pair of exotics....def won't be my last!


Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## attyxthomas

Loubie Lover said:
			
		

> My man carrying my Ulona's at our 20 year high school reunion!!



Love this such a hot pair of shoes! Keeper for sure! A man than will willingly carry your shoes... A keeper!!


----------



## fumi

Loubie Lover said:


> My man carrying my Ulona's at our 20 year high school reunion!!



Aww how cute!  Btw, I love your avatar!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Bought my first pair of exotics....def won't be my last!



Those are super sexy!


----------



## Loubie Lover

attyxthomas said:


> Love this such a hot pair of shoes! Keeper for sure! A man than will willingly carry your shoes... A keeper!![/QUOTE


----------



## Loubie Lover

fumi said:


> Aww how cute!  Btw, I love your avatar!


 

Thank you Fumi!!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> my bargain babies.



HOT!!!! My sister has these and I could not move forward more than 5 steps LOL!!! these are gorgeous irl!!!


----------



## Loubie Lover

attyxthomas said:


> Love this such a hot pair of shoes! Keeper for sure! A man than will willingly carry your shoes... A keeper!!




Thank you Attyxthomas!!! They were never laid down on the ground. He carried them all night!!!


----------



## ModernDistrict

I'm collecting Louboutin's for men and this is definitely one of my favorite pair... *Christian Louboutin Louis Taupe Swarovski! *
_What do you guys think?_

x


----------



## dj_mashie

GCGDanielle said:


> Introducing my Ebay score - Green Candy Pumps, 100 mm.  This is my first pair of shoes with spikes.  I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, the modeling pic is fuzzy:



Wow! I'm green with envy :greengrin: congrats!!


----------



## AEGIS

ModernDistrict said:


> I'm collecting Louboutin's for men and this is definitely one of my favorite pair... *Christian Louboutin Louis Taupe Swarovski! *
> _What do you guys think?_
> 
> More "Loubis" on my blog - *www.TheModernDistrict.com*



i love these! i want them for myself


----------



## Loubie Lover

ModernDistrict said:


> I'm collecting Louboutin's for men and this is definitely one of my favorite pair... *Christian Louboutin Louis Taupe Swarovski! *
> _What do you guys think?_
> 
> More "Loubis" on my blog - *www.TheModernDistrict.com*



These are SWEET!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

ModernDistrict said:


> I'm collecting Louboutin's for men and this is definitely one of my favorite pair... *Christian Louboutin Louis Taupe Swarovski! *
> _What do you guys think?_
> 
> More "Loubis" on my blog - *www.TheModernDistrict.com*


Love em!!!


----------



## NorCalShoeGal

anniethecat said:


> Gorgy!  My fave style and probably my fave skin so far!!!


OMG... My fave exotic pattern.   Too bad the Altadama is a bit too narrow for me.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

My first piggies!!!!! Sooo in love!


----------



## mrl1005

LVobsessedNYC said:


> My first piggies!!!!! Sooo in love!


They're gaw-jus! :lolots: CONGRATS!!! Amazing color, and they look awesome on you!!


----------



## SueGalle

LVobsessedNYC said:


> My first piggies!!!!! Sooo in love!


There is nothing like your first pair of Pigalles!!


----------



## fumi

LVobsessedNYC said:


> My first piggies!!!!! Sooo in love!



Pretty color!


----------



## martinaa

ModernDistrict said:


> I'm collecting Louboutin's for men and this is definitely one of my favorite pair... *Christian Louboutin Louis Taupe Swarovski! *
> _What do you guys think?_
> 
> More "Loubis" on my blog - *www.TheModernDistrict.com*


 
They look so good on you! I really like these shoes!!!


----------



## martinaa

LVobsessedNYC said:


> My first piggies!!!!! Sooo in love!


 
Congrats! The colour is beautiful.


----------



## martinaa

Loubie Lover said:


> My man carrying my Ulona's at our 20 year high school reunion!!


 
So cute!! And sexy heels!!!


----------



## ModernDistrict

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Love em!!!



Thanks to you all!


----------



## ModernDistrict

LVobsessedNYC said:


> My first piggies!!!!! Sooo in love!



They are so beautiful!


----------



## ModernDistrict

LeeLee1098 said:


> I accidentally bought these boots!!!
> http://bim.shopstyle.com/pim/32/77/32776f5f4371c635608ea85a60423ef1_best.jpg
> 
> We went to Niemans tonight before dinner as a pre-bday shopping event for me. I really loved a pair of colorblock Guccis and a pair of Stuart Weitzman boots but after I tried on the SW boots, the SA brought over the CL boots for sh!ts and omg they hugged my calves like they were made for me. *shakes angry fists at SA*
> 
> DH could not deny their beauty. The SW boots so paled in comparison to those and I felt like if i got the Guccis, they would just be second place bc my heart was set on the boots.
> 
> Omg they really are amazing. Effing in love.



They look great on you!


----------



## SueGalle

ModernDistrict said:


> They are so beautiful!


Sometimes I put me feet up to rest and just admire mine. They are such a pleasure to wear and even nicer to look at


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> They're gaw-jus! :lolots: CONGRATS!!! Amazing color, and they look awesome on you!!



Thanks mrl


----------



## Louboufan

ModernDistrict said:


> I'm collecting Louboutin's for men and this is definitely one of my favorite pair... *Christian Louboutin Louis Taupe Swarovski! *
> _What do you guys think?_
> 
> More "Loubis" on my blog - *www.TheModernDistrict.com*


----------



## 05_sincere

ModernDistrict said:


> I'm collecting Louboutin's for men and this is definitely one of my favorite pair... *Christian Louboutin Louis Taupe Swarovski! *
> _What do you guys think?_
> 
> More "Loubis" on my blog - *www.TheModernDistrict.com*



I love these...didn't have too much luck trying to get my DH to get a pair.....but oh well more shoe money for me......lol


----------



## beagly911

LVobsessedNYC said:


> My first piggies!!!!! Sooo in love!


 Gorgeous, I love the color!  congrats!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Thanks everyone! You are all so sweet!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

LVobsessedNYC said:


> My first piggies!!!!! Sooo in love!


Piggies are the best!  Beautiful color too!  Congrats!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Quick trip to NYC with the hubby and decided to go to Barneys to speak with someone about the Oct. meetup. Well, while there I happened to pick up these: Python Pigalle. I love them but I'm actually feeling guilty about getting them. I promised myself I'd wait until Oct.  Then again, the SA said it was doubtful they would be there by Oct., so I had to get them, right?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

wannaprada said:


> Quick trip to NYC with the hubby and decided to go to Barneys to speak with someone about the Oct. meetup. Well, while there I happened to pick up these: Python Pigalle. I love them but I'm actually feeling guilty about getting them. I promised myself I'd wait until Oct.  Then again, the SA said it was doubtful they would be there by Oct., so I had to get them, right?


YYYYyyyyeeeeeessssssSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martinaa

wannaprada said:


> Quick trip to NYC with the hubby and decided to go to Barneys to speak with someone about the Oct. meetup. Well, while there I happened to pick up these: Python Pigalle. I love them but I'm actually feeling guilty about getting them. I promised myself I'd wait until Oct.  Then again, the SA said it was doubtful they would be there by Oct., so I had to get them, right?



Amazing!!


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> Quick trip to NYC with the hubby and decided to go to Barneys to speak with someone about the Oct. meetup. Well, while there I happened to pick up these: Python Pigalle. I love them but I'm actually feeling guilty about getting them. I promised myself I'd wait until Oct.  Then again, the SA said it was doubtful they would be there by Oct., so I had to get them, right?



These are so gorgeous!


----------



## wannaprada

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> YYYYyyyyeeeeeessssssSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!






			
				martinaa said:
			
		

> Amazing!!






			
				fumi said:
			
		

> These are so gorgeous!



I love the women on this forum! Always there when I need enabling! Lol! Thanks ladies!


----------



## 05_sincere

wannaprada said:


> Quick trip to NYC with the hubby and decided to go to Barneys to speak with someone about the Oct. meetup. Well, while there I happened to pick up these: Python Pigalle. I love them but I'm actually feeling guilty about getting them. I promised myself I'd wait until Oct.  Then again, the SA said it was doubtful they would be there by Oct., so I had to get them, right?



Pretty + Pigalle = ....I trying to hold out to the meet up also.......not sure it will work..


----------



## mizcolon73

wannaprada said:


> Quick trip to NYC with the hubby and decided to go to Barneys to speak with someone about the Oct. meetup. Well, while there I happened to pick up these: Python Pigalle. I love them but I'm actually feeling guilty about getting them. I promised myself I'd wait until Oct.  Then again, the SA said it was doubtful they would be there by Oct., so I had to get them, right?



These are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Quick trip to NYC with the hubby and decided to go to Barneys to speak with someone about the Oct. meetup. Well, while there I happened to pick up these: Python Pigalle. I love them but I'm actually feeling guilty about getting them. I promised myself I'd wait until Oct.  Then again, the SA said it was doubtful they would be there by Oct., so I had to get them, right?


 The SA was right with these gorgeous shoes if you went back later they would have been gone. Congrats Wanna.


----------



## wannaprada

05_sincere said:
			
		

> Pretty + Pigalle = ....I trying to hold out to the meet up also.......not sure it will work..



It's so hard Sincere, especially when they're right in front of you!! I swear, though, no more until the meetup because I'm sure I'm gonna end up buying at least 2 pairs in Oct. 




			
				mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> These are beautiful!!!!!



Thanks Miz! I wasn't sure how much I would like the 100 Pigalle, but they looked really good on my feet and I could actually walk in them unlike my 120 which I feel unbalanced in!




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> The SA was right with these gorgeous shoes if you went back later they would have been gone. Congrats Wanna.



Thanks Megt! Even the hubby liked them, at least enough to let me get them. Although when asked how much they were, I mistakenly quoted the wrong price. Luckily the nice (and super cute!) SA  did not correct me. He just smiled! Lol!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

wannaprada said:


> Quick trip to NYC with the hubby and decided to go to Barneys to speak with someone about the Oct. meetup. Well, while there I happened to pick up these: Python Pigalle. I love them but I'm actually feeling guilty about getting them. I promised myself I'd wait until Oct.  Then again, the SA said it was doubtful they would be there by Oct., so I had to get them, right?



oohh love these!  Congrats *wannaprada*!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

ModernDistrict said:


> I'm collecting Louboutin's for men and this is definitely one of my favorite pair... *Christian Louboutin Louis Taupe Swarovski! *
> _What do you guys think?_
> 
> More "Loubis" on my blog - *www.TheModernDistrict.com*



In love with these!!!!!


----------



## wannaprada

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> oohh love these!  Congrats wannaprada!



Thanks so much!


----------



## ModernDistrict

wannaprada said:


> Quick trip to NYC with the hubby and decided to go to Barneys to speak with someone about the Oct. meetup. Well, while there I happened to pick up these: Python Pigalle. I love them but I'm actually feeling guilty about getting them. I promised myself I'd wait until Oct.  Then again, the SA said it was doubtful they would be there by Oct., so I had to get them, right?



WOW, they are amazing. Especially the leather!


----------



## Christchrist

Those are gorg!!!


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:


> Quick trip to NYC with the hubby and decided to go to Barneys to speak with someone about the Oct. meetup. Well, while there I happened to pick up these: Python Pigalle. I love them but I'm actually feeling guilty about getting them. I promised myself I'd wait until Oct.  Then again, the SA said it was doubtful they would be there by Oct., so I had to get them, right?


LOVE them!


----------



## Louboufan

wannaprada said:


> Quick trip to NYC with the hubby and decided to go to Barneys to speak with someone about the Oct. meetup. Well, while there I happened to pick up these: Python Pigalle. I love them but I'm actually feeling guilty about getting them. I promised myself I'd wait until Oct.  Then again, the SA said it was doubtful they would be there by Oct., so I had to get them, right?



They are pretty.


----------



## wannaprada

ModernDistrict said:
			
		

> WOW, they are amazing. Especially the leather!






			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Those are gorg!!!






			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> LOVE them!






			
				Louboufan said:
			
		

> They are pretty.



Thanks everyone! Well...I woke up this morning contemplating on whether or not to keep them. I love them but I wasn't sure how much. Nevertheless, I decided to keep them at least until I returned home...that is until the DH and I went into the Madison boutique so I could try on the black studded Pigalle and it was a wrap! I got the studded Pigalle and took the python ones back. I love, love, love the studded Pigalle!!! And good thing I tried them on b/c I end up needing a 39 despite my CL TTS being a 41!! Pics to come once I get home!!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Quick trip to NYC with the hubby and decided to go to Barneys to speak with someone about the Oct. meetup. Well, while there I happened to pick up these: Python Pigalle. I love them but I'm actually feeling guilty about getting them. I promised myself I'd wait until Oct.  Then again, the SA said it was doubtful they would be there by Oct., so I had to get them, right?


 OMG wanna, they are fabulous!!!! Congrats, and I agree there is no way that they would have been there in Oct.!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Thanks everyone! Well...I woke up this morning contemplating on whether or not to keep them. I love them but I wasn't sure how much. Nevertheless, I decided to keep them at least until I returned home...that is until the DH and I went into the Madison boutique so I could try on the black studded Pigalle and it was a wrap! I got the studded Pigalle and took the python ones back. I love, love, love the studded Pigalle!!! And good thing I tried them on b/c I end up needing a 39 despite my CL TTS being a 41!! Pics to come once I get home!!


 As gorgeous as the pythons were I can't wait to see the studded piggies!!!


----------



## cts900

wannaprada said:


> Quick trip to NYC with the hubby and decided to go to Barneys to speak with someone about the Oct. meetup. Well, while there I happened to pick up these: Python Pigalle. I love them but I'm actually feeling guilty about getting them. I promised myself I'd wait until Oct.  Then again, the SA said it was doubtful they would be there by Oct., so I had to get them, right?



You would have regretted letting them go.  They are _stunning_.


----------



## wannaprada

CTS, perhaps after seeing these you'll agree I made the right choice


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> CTS, perhaps after seeing these you'll agree I made the right choice



Those are so gorgeous!!! I love them!


----------



## kham

wannaprada said:


> CTS, perhaps after seeing these you'll agree I made the right choice



 
They are super HOT!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Quick trip to NYC with the hubby and decided to go to Barneys to speak with someone about the Oct. meetup. Well, while there I happened to pick up these: Python Pigalle. I love them but I'm actually feeling guilty about getting them. I promised myself I'd wait until Oct.  Then again, the SA said it was doubtful they would be there by Oct., so I had to get them, right?



Really Pretty!


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Those are so gorgeous!!! I love them!






			
				kham said:
			
		

> They are super HOT!!



Thanks ladies! That's exactly how I felt walking around the boutique in them! While really pretty, the python ones just didn't compare and for the same price, I had to go with the spikes!


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:


> CTS, perhaps after seeing these you'll agree I made the right choice


I agree with your choice! Congrats!!!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> It's so hard Sincere, especially when they're right in front of you!! I swear, though, no more until the meetup because I'm sure I'm gonna end up buying at least 2 pairs in Oct.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Miz! I wasn't sure how much I would like the 100 Pigalle, but they looked really good on my feet and I could actually walk in them unlike my 120 which I feel unbalanced in!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Megt! Even the hubby liked them, at least enough to let me get them. Although when asked how much they were, I mistakenly quoted the wrong price. Luckily the nice (and super cute!) SA did not correct me. He just smiled! Lol!


 Lol, that is too funny Wanna. I bet the SA gets that all the time . I do that too with my DH, some things it is just better that he doesn't know. Though usually he doesn't ask. We both find it works better this way.


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> CTS, perhaps after seeing these you'll agree I made the right choice


 Gorgeous Wanna. I am glad that you went with the ones that you don't have to question did I make the right choice. They are stunning and look fabulous on you. I love spikes and would love to find a pair in a style that I can wear comfortably. Until then I do have a pair of grey Egoutina suede boots coming .


----------



## wannaprada

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> I agree with your choice! Congrats!!!


Thanks Mrl! I woke up thinking about those shoes, I'm so in love! Lol! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Lol, that is too funny Wanna. I bet the SA gets that all the time . I do that too with my DH, some things it is just better that he doesn't know. Though usually he doesn't ask. We both find it works better this way.


LOL! I agree! When the DH and I were in the boutique, he went and sat in a corner of the store which wasn't far from where I was trying the shoes, but far enough so I could tell the SA to discreetly tell me how much the shoes were, which he did! Then while I waited to get rung up, he went over and kept DH occupied so he wouldn't walk over and have a heart attack at the price! It was like carrying out a secret mission. Even a lady purchasing a few pairs helped out by blocking my DH's view as I paid for the shoes! I love when women work together! Lol!




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous Wanna. I am glad that you went with the ones that you don't have to question did I make the right choice. They are stunning and look fabulous on you. I love spikes and would love to find a pair in a style that I can wear comfortably. Until then I do have a pair of grey Egoutina suede boots coming .



Oohhh!! I can't wait to see those!!


----------



## bougainvillier

wannaprada said:
			
		

> CTS, perhaps after seeing these you'll agree I made the right choice



As much as I love the python piggies and getting my own hands on the 120mms, I have to say these studded ones are divine and you made the right choice! The higher heels are always sexier


----------



## Christchrist

Oh my gosh I love them! I want !


----------



## wannaprada

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> As much as I love the python piggies and getting my own hands on the 120mms, I have to say these studded ones are divine and you made the right choice! The higher heels are always sexier



Thanks! You're right, the higher heels do tend to be sexier, especially in the piggies. I tried on the 120 python with the studded to compare and I realized that I liked the python in the 120 way better than in the 100, which I had bought.




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh I love them! I want !



Thanks Christchrist!


----------



## Perfect Day

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Quick trip to NYC with the hubby and decided to go to Barneys to speak with someone about the Oct. meetup. Well, while there I happened to pick up these: Python Pigalle. I love them but I'm actually feeling guilty about getting them. I promised myself I'd wait until Oct.  Then again, the SA said it was doubtful they would be there by Oct., so I had to get them, right?



Yes, it would be an offence not to buy them. You did the right thing. Seriously they are beautiful


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> CTS, perhaps after seeing these you'll agree I made the right choice


 
These are gorgy *wanna*!!!
Love them!!!


----------



## cts900

wannaprada said:


> CTS, perhaps after seeing these you'll agree I made the right choice



_DAY_-UM!!!!!! Absolutely beautiful on you!!!!!!


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:
			
		

> These are gorgy wanna!!!
> Love them!!!



Thanks Stilly! With the snug fit, I found myself able to walk in them just fine! I hope they don't stretch too much.




			
				cts900 said:
			
		

> DAY-UM!!!!!! Absolutely beautiful on you!!!!!!



LMAO!! Thanks Cts!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> CTS, perhaps after seeing these you'll agree I made the right choice


They look great wanna, congrats!!  Glad you went with your heart, I know you will have no regrets!!


----------



## Louboufan

wannaprada said:


> CTS, perhaps after seeing these you'll agree I made the right choice



Gorgeous shoe twin!


----------



## Louboufan

wannaprada said:


> CTS, perhaps after seeing these you'll agree I made the right choice



Wow, 2 whole sizes down?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> As much as I love the python piggies and getting my own hands on the 120mms, I have to say these studded ones are divine and you made the right choice! The higher heels are always sexier


Hey there!

Did you find those black python piggy 120s by any chance?


----------



## Christchrist

What do you guys think of these?


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> What do you guys think of these?



Hmmm...


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Hmmm...



I'm not a fan


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:
			
		

> They look great wanna, congrats!!  Glad you went with your heart, I know you will have no regrets!!


Thanks Beagly! Can't wait to see you in October! 




			
				Louboufan said:
			
		

> Gorgeous shoe twin!


Thanks twin! 




			
				Louboufan said:
			
		

> Wow, 2 whole sizes down?



Yes and I know! I couldn't believe it myself. I wore them today and they were admittedly tight but not to the point where I couldn't fake it like they were comfortable. Lol! I'm glad they're tight now because I know how much they're going to stretch at which point they'll be perfect!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I'm not a fan



Likewise


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> What do you guys think of these?
> 
> View attachment 1840953



Those are really sexy!


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> Thanks Mrl! I woke up thinking about those shoes, I'm so in love! Lol!
> 
> *
> LOL! I agree! When the DH and I were in the boutique, he went and sat in a corner of the store which wasn't far from where I was trying the shoes, but far enough so I could tell the SA to discreetly tell me how much the shoes were, which he did! Then while I waited to get rung up, he went over and kept DH occupied so he wouldn't walk over and have a heart attack at the price! It was like carrying out a secret mission. Even a lady purchasing a few pairs helped out by blocking my DH's view as I paid for the shoes! I love when women work together! Lol!
> *
> 
> 
> Oohhh!! I can't wait to see those!!





  that's hilarious


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous Wanna. I am glad that you went with the ones that you don't have to question did I make the right choice. They are stunning and look fabulous on you. I love spikes and would love to find a pair in a style that I can wear comfortably. Until then I do have a pair of grey Egoutina suede boots coming .




! from where? !


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> ! from where? !


From NAP and they arrived last night and they are gorgeous, totally hot and best of all comfortable. I took them tts even though NAP said to size up a half size and they fit perfectly. I will try and get pics this week. It is so hot here still that I couldn't wait to get them off my legs. I can't wait for Fall. Here is a pic from the site.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

megt10 said:


> From NAP and they arrived last night and they are gorgeous, totally hot and best of all comfortable. I took them tts even though NAP said to size up a half size and they fit perfectly. I will try and get pics this week. It is so hot here still that I couldn't wait to get them off my legs. I can't wait for Fall. Here is a pic from the site.


 

Theyre amazing- cant wait for mods!


----------



## megt10

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Theyre amazing- cant wait for mods!


Here is a pic of the boots.


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> Here is a pic of the boots.



Love them!!


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> From NAP and they arrived last night and they are gorgeous, totally hot and best of all comfortable. I took them tts even though NAP said to size up a half size and they fit perfectly. I will try and get pics this week. It is so hot here still that I couldn't wait to get them off my legs. I can't wait for Fall. Here is a pic from the site.





amazing.  i have an ebay search saved for the black pair. so perfect!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Here is a pic of the boots.


 Oh they are gorgeous meg!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Modeling pics please meg!! Gorgeous, I just bought the black suede ones from CL.com. Mine arrived yesterday as well. I'll post shortly.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Black suede with black spikes egoutinas. I love these boots! They are comfy and the the calves are smaller 14" (which is great for me since I have 13" calves). I took a whole size *down* from my normal CL size BTW! They run big IMO. Sorry for the summer outfit pic and dirty mirror.


----------



## fumi

megt10 said:


> Here is a pic of the boots.



These are cool-looking boots!


----------



## fumi

kittenslingerie said:


> Black suede with black spikes egoutinas. I love these boots! They are comfy and the the calves are smaller 14" (which is great for me since I have 13" calves). I took a whole size *down* from my normal CL size BTW! They run big IMO. Sorry for the summer outfit pic and dirty mirror.



The black spikes on black looks awesome!


----------



## AEGIS

kittenslingerie said:


> Black suede with black spikes egoutinas. I love these boots! They are comfy and the the calves are smaller 14" (which is great for me since I have 13" calves). I took a whole size *down* from my normal CL size BTW! They run big IMO. Sorry for the summer outfit pic and dirty mirror.





ahh it's the egoutina page! love love love these boots.  i am hoping the leather version pops up on ebay....hmm i have big calves though


----------



## kittenslingerie

AEGIS said:


> ahh it's the egoutina page! love love love these boots.  i am hoping the leather version pops up on ebay....hmm i have big calves though



Thanks! They are definitely less generous in the calves than most low heeled CL boots. Like I said they measure 14" around the top and I wear a size 40 in these my US 10 TTS.


----------



## Louboufan

megt10 said:


> Here is a pic of the boots.


----------



## Louboufan

Christchrist said:


> What do you guys think of these?
> 
> View attachment 1840953



They're okay.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

megt10 said:
			
		

> Here is a pic of the boots.






			
				kittenslingerie said:
			
		

> Black suede with black spikes egoutinas. I love these boots! They are comfy and the the calves are smaller 14" (which is great for me since I have 13" calves). I took a whole size down from my normal CL size BTW! They run big IMO. Sorry for the summer outfit pic and dirty mirror.



Beautiful ladies!

The black spikes on suede.. Amazing.


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Love them!!


 Thanks Wanna, I do too. I really wanted them last year but could only find the green patent in my size and that one I didn't care for.


AEGIS said:


> amazing. i have an ebay search saved for the black pair. so perfect!


 Me too Aegis! What size are you I will keep my eyes open for you.


beagly911 said:


> Oh they are gorgeous meg!!


 Thanks Beagly, I can't wait to wear them.


kittenslingerie said:


> Modeling pics please meg!! Gorgeous, I just bought the black suede ones from CL.com. Mine arrived yesterday as well. I'll post shortly.


 As soon as it cools off enough to put on a pair of jeans you got it.


kittenslingerie said:


> Black suede with black spikes egoutinas. I love these boots! They are comfy and the the calves are smaller 14" (which is great for me since I have 13" calves). I took a whole size *down* from my normal CL size BTW! They run big IMO. Sorry for the summer outfit pic and dirty mirror.


Wow you took these a size down? I went tts and they fit perfectly. I love the black they are gorgeous. 



fumi said:


> These are cool-looking boots!


 Thanks Fumi.


AEGIS said:


> ahh it's the egoutina page! love love love these boots. i am hoping the leather version pops up on ebay....hmm i have big calves though


 Lol, apparently we are all looking forward to Fall . The calves on these are quite a bit smaller than my other boots. That works great for me since I have 12 1/4" calves so I still have plenty of room for jeans and with leggings I will get the slouchy look.


Louboufan said:


>


 Thanks Louboufan.


Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Beautiful ladies!
> 
> The black spikes on suede.. Amazing.


 Thanks Loubiwhirl. I agree the black on black is gorgeous too and I may need these as well .


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

megt10 said:


> Here is a pic of the boots.



Sooooo beautiful *Meg*!!  Can't wait to see your looks!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

kittenslingerie said:


> Black suede with black spikes egoutinas. I love these boots! They are comfy and the the calves are smaller 14" (which is great for me since I have 13" calves). I took a whole size *down* from my normal CL size BTW! They run big IMO. Sorry for the summer outfit pic and dirty mirror.



*kittenslingerie*, Your new boots are TDF!!


----------



## megt10

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Sooooo beautiful *Meg*!!  Can't wait to see your looks!


 Thanks so much Rosa. I can't wait to wear them.


----------



## heiress-ox

the egoutinas are amazing!!


----------



## LeeLee1098

kittenslingerie said:
			
		

> Black suede with black spikes egoutinas. I love these boots! They are comfy and the the calves are smaller 14" (which is great for me since I have 13" calves). I took a whole size down from my normal CL size BTW! They run big IMO. Sorry for the summer outfit pic and dirty mirror.



Must. Stop. Looking at these!! Makes me need them!


----------



## heychar

kittenslingerie said:


> Black suede with black spikes egoutinas. I love these boots! They are comfy and the the calves are smaller 14" (which is great for me since I have 13" calves). I took a whole size *down* from my normal CL size BTW! They run big IMO. Sorry for the summer outfit pic and dirty mirror.



Would love these in leather Congrats on yours they look great on you 


& Congrats to everyone else and their Newbie Loubies


----------



## heiress-ox

*Black Patent Lady Peeps*
these are actually not staying with me (regretting it after seeing the mods lol), i think they make me too tall, but couldn't let the pictures go to waste!


----------



## Christchrist

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> Black Patent Lady Peeps
> these are actually not staying with me, i think they make me too tall, but couldn't let the pictures go to waste!



You getting rid of them? I was going to try the lady peep. Hmmm how talk are you? What size?


----------



## Christchrist

I just died and went to Maggie heaven!! These are like butta!!! So comfy and sexy


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I just died and went to Maggie heaven!! These are like butta!!! So comfy and sexy








So in love. I felt Ike they were a little loose so I put the insert under the ball of my foot. Even more comfy and fit perfect


----------



## noonoo07

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> Black Patent Lady Peeps
> these are actually not staying with me (regretting it after seeing the mods lol), i think they make me too tall, but couldn't let the pictures go to waste!



These look amazing on you!!  My favorite CL style.


----------



## heiress-ox

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1844246
> 
> 
> I just died and went to Maggie heaven!! These are like butta!!! So comfy and sexy



these are gorgeous, congrats! how did you end up sizing in them in relation to your US size and CL TTS.. i'm considering a pair.



Christchrist said:


> You getting rid of them? I was going to try the lady peep. Hmmm how talk are you? What size?



yes, i am, i'm 5'6" so these make me 6ft, but most people around where i live are a lot shorter than that, so i'll be like a giant in comparison to them.  they are a 42, but i should've gotten a 41.5 as they're a little large. 



noonoo07 said:


> These look amazing on you!!  My favorite CL style.



Thank you!


----------



## Christchrist

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> these are gorgeous, congrats! how did you end up sizing in them in relation to your US size and CL TTS.. i'm considering a pair.
> 
> yes, i am, i'm 5'6" so these make me 6ft, but most people around where i live are a lot shorter than that, so i'll be like a giant in comparison to them.  they are a 42, but i should've gotten a 41.5 as they're a little large.
> 
> Thank you!



I'm a solid 40 in louboutin (especially in patent leather) these were only a perfect fit with the insert. I think a 39.5 may have been too snug around my toes. I'm an 8.5 in naughty monkey and bcbg shoes. Hope that helps. Im trying to empty out my closet of all non Chanel, louboutin and louis Vuitton shoes lol. Hubby doesn't like that.  I have some I'm in love with though. Like these naughty monkeys (aka the baby makers) haha. On a serious note. These feel amazing. They are comfy like the simple pump 100 and even more then the FILO 120!


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I'm a solid 40 in louboutin (especially in patent leather) these were only a perfect fit with the insert. I think a 39.5 may have been too snug around my toes. I'm an 8.5 in naughty monkey and bcbg shoes. Hope that helps. Im trying to empty out my closet of all non Chanel, louboutin and louis Vuitton shoes lol. Hubby doesn't like that.  I have some I'm in love with though. Like these naughty monkeys (aka the baby makers) haha. On a serious note. These feel amazing. They are comfy like the simple pump 100 and even more then the FILO 120!



Maggie is a staple shoe! I'm googoo over them! Love me some CL!


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1844246
> 
> 
> I just died and went to Maggie heaven!! These are like butta!!! So comfy and sexy



These look great on you!


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:
			
		

> These look great on you!



Thank you. I adore them


----------



## Louboufan

heiress-ox said:


> *Black Patent Lady Peeps*
> these are actually not staying with me (regretting it after seeing the mods lol), i think they make me too tall, but couldn't let the pictures go to waste!


They are gorge on you!


----------



## mojito3008

Just got Armadillo Bride for a STEAL. I am so so so excited, been in love with these since they came out! Can't wait for them to arrive (sorry for the bad quality picture).


----------



## Christchrist

mojito3008 said:
			
		

> Just got Armadillo Bride for a STEAL. I am so so so excited, been in love with these since they came out! Can't wait for them to arrive (sorry for the bad quality picture).



Where did you get them? I have been looking for a pair


----------



## Christchrist

Ok ladies. I just got my Volpi from saks shipped !!! They were 398!!!!


----------



## mojito3008

Christchrist said:


> Where did you get them? I have been looking for a pair



Got them from ebay. I contacted the seller immediately after they popped up and she agreed selling them to me via buy it now $400.
There is another size 39.5 on ebay at the moment but bidding is with reserve, I contacted this seller before and the reserve is $889. Was too high for me so I went with the one's I bought.
Hope you'll soon find a pair too!!


----------



## Christchrist

Anyone here. I tried out my new divinoche!


----------



## noonoo07

Here!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

CL Divinoche 120 Nappa Stampato



















They feel amazing !


----------



## noonoo07

Christchrist said:
			
		

> CL Divinoche 120 Nappa Stampato
> 
> They feel amazing !



Omg these are gorgeous!  They LOOK amazing too!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Christchrist

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Omg these are gorgeous!  They LOOK amazing too!!! Congratulations!!!



Thanks I love them! One more. Ready ?


----------



## Christchrist

Ok ladies Fifi 100 Paillettes. Mmmmmm leopard sequin


----------



## noonoo07

Ready!!!


----------



## noonoo07

So gorgeous!!!!  They look great on you!!!! congratulations!!!


----------



## Christchrist

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> So gorgeous!!!!  They look great on you!!!! congratulations!!!



Thanks doll. I need to get a lady peep next


----------



## fumi

mojito3008 said:


> Just got Armadillo Bride for a STEAL. I am so so so excited, been in love with these since they came out! Can't wait for them to arrive (sorry for the bad quality picture).



I love these shoes. Congrats!


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> CL Divinoche 120 Nappa Stampato
> 
> View attachment 1844722
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1844723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1844724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1844725
> 
> 
> They feel amazing !





Christchrist said:


> Ok ladies Fifi 100 Paillettes. Mmmmmm leopard sequin
> 
> View attachment 1844737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1844738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1844739




Wow, both shoes are amazing! If you have more, you should start a collection thread sometime


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:
			
		

> Wow, both shoes are amazing! If you have more, you should start a collection thread sometime



I have lots more. I should ?


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I have lots more. I should ?



Ok I started one. Ha


----------



## noonoo07

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok I started one. Ha



Im there!


----------



## Christchrist

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Im there!



We're we separated at birth? Lol. Friggin love the red sole and lv! Sprinkle that with some Chanel and I'm good


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

heiress-ox said:


> *Black Patent Lady Peeps*
> these are actually not staying with me (regretting it after seeing the mods lol), i think they make me too tall, but couldn't let the pictures go to waste!



THose are really hot!


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> CL Divinoche 120 Nappa Stampato
> 
> View attachment 1844722
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1844723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1844724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1844725
> 
> 
> They feel amazing !


 


Christchrist said:


> Ok ladies Fifi 100 Paillettes. Mmmmmm leopard sequin
> 
> View attachment 1844737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1844738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1844739


 
I love both pairs on you! Congrats!!


----------



## heychar

heiress-ox said:


> *Black Patent Lady Peeps*
> these are actually not staying with me (regretting it after seeing the mods lol), i think they make me too tall, but couldn't let the pictures go to waste!



They look great on you! Did you decide to keep or return?


----------



## Christchrist

heychar said:
			
		

> They look great on you! Did you decide to keep or return?



Yeah I'm dying to know! I now want a pair


----------



## Christchrist

Oh my gosh! Miami has the FILO in peacock!


----------



## Christchrist

Hahaha


----------



## Christchrist

heychar said:
			
		

> They look great on you! Did you decide to keep or return?



I keep coming back to these! I love them


----------



## Christchrist

heychar said:
			
		

> They look great on you! Did you decide to keep or return?



They were totally made for you


----------



## Brazucaa

heiress-ox said:


> *Black Patent Lady Peeps*
> these are actually not staying with me (regretting it after seeing the mods lol), i think they make me too tall, but couldn't let the pictures go to waste!


 
What a pity you are not keeping them... Gorgeous does not even start to describe how good they look on you. I hope you'll find this model with perhaps a slightly less tall heel? IF the height is your main issue, I mean.

B


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> CL Divinoche 120 Nappa Stampato
> 
> View attachment 1844722
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1844723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1844724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1844725
> 
> 
> They feel amazing !


 
Perfect sandals, perfect pedicure - congratulations

B


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Thanks doll. I need to get a lady peep next


 
Those are also very beautiful, no doubt about that - and when you DO get the Lady Peep, we will all more than willing to see and admire them!

B


----------



## kittenslingerie

Another amazing fall boot. I'm on a roll 2 pairs that fit my thin calves pretty well in a row. These are black Bourge 100mm from Saks true to my CL size. Sorry for the blurry cell phone pics and the messy room.


----------



## Christchrist

kittenslingerie said:


> Another amazing fall boot. I'm on a roll 2 pairs that fit my thin calves pretty well in a row. These are black Bourge 100mm from Saks true to my CL size. Sorry for the blurry cell phone pics and the messy room.



Those are hot! Good job cutie


----------



## stilly

kittenslingerie said:


> Another amazing fall boot. I'm on a roll 2 pairs that fit my thin calves pretty well in a row. These are black Bourge 100mm from Saks true to my CL size. Sorry for the blurry cell phone pics and the messy room.


 
Love the new boots *kittens*!!!
They look amazing on you!!!


----------



## SueGalle

Zophie said:


> Just got these 120 mm Biancas. Not sure whether I'm keeping them though. I ordered 140 mm and then they shipped 120 instead, and when I called they don't have the 140. But they are very comfy and fit well. Not that I don't like them, just not sure...


 
Zophie, sorry for posting late but I was just browsing thru older posts and say yours. I went into NM the other day and bought the identical shoe. The box said 120, but the heels seem longer than the ones in your modeling pics! I don't think there is ay rhyme or reason in how they package these shoes sometimes!!


----------



## beagly911

kittenslingerie said:


> Another amazing fall boot. I'm on a roll 2 pairs that fit my thin calves pretty well in a row. These are black Bourge 100mm from Saks true to my CL size. Sorry for the blurry cell phone pics and the messy room.


 Love the new boots!!  They look terrific!!


----------



## heiress-ox

Lavenderduckiez said:


> THose are really hot!



thank you 



heychar said:


> They look great on you! Did you decide to keep or return?



thanks babe, i actually decided to let them go, i'm going to put the $ towards the anthra maggies you helped me size, 140 is more my speed, the extra 10mm made me feel too glamazon lol. 



Brazucaa said:


> What a pity you are not keeping them... Gorgeous does not even start to describe how good they look on you. I hope you'll find this model with perhaps a slightly less tall heel? IF the height is your main issue, I mean.
> 
> B



Thank you so much  If the Banane 140 is released again i'll definitely be all over them, when they were first released i wasn't in a position to purchase them and they old sold out, they were what i really wanted, but i thought LP was next best thing


----------



## Louboufan

kittenslingerie said:


> Another amazing fall boot. I'm on a roll 2 pairs that fit my thin calves pretty well in a row. These are black Bourge 100mm from Saks true to my CL size. Sorry for the blurry cell phone pics and the messy room.



I like.


----------



## beagly911

My New Simples...dark green suede...come one fall!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> My New Simples...dark green suede...come one fall!!!!



Those are sweet! Are they comfy?


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Those are sweet! Are they comfy?


 I love them!  This is my third pair...I wear them to work all the time!!!  I can wear them for 8 hours with no problem!!  The only style I have that is as/if not more comfy is my VP's!  But I like to have a closed toe for the winter/cooler months!!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> I love them!  This is my third pair...I wear them to work all the time!!!  I can wear them for 8 hours with no problem!!  The only style I have that is as/if not more comfy is my VP's!  But I like to have a closed toe for the winter/cooler months!!!



I have 3 patent simple pumps.  Suede looks cozy. Just got some VP can't wait to try. I want a patent LP just for sexy looks.


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> I have 3 patent simple pumps. Suede looks cozy. Just got some VP can't wait to try. I want a patent LP just for sexy looks.


I love the New Simples cause they have the small platform, which makes it more comfy for me since  have a toe "issue", non platforms hurt after 3-4 hours for me!  I love my VP's...wish I could find the same fit and comfort in a closed toe...the New Simple is as close as I can get.  Good luck with the VP's!!!  I wish I could wear an LP but I'm too tall and just can't do it!  Not to mention that a few ladies have said they are hard to wear...which scares me!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> I love the New Simples cause they have the small platform, which makes it more comfy for me since  have a toe "issue", non platforms hurt after 3-4 hours for me!  I love my VP's...wish I could find the same fit and comfort in a closed toe...the New Simple is as close as I can get.  Good luck with the VP's!!!  I wish I could wear an LP but I'm too tall and just can't do it!  Not to mention that a few ladies have said they are hard to wear...which scares me!!



Well I'm 5'6 so they may be too high. Hmmmm. If they are hard to wear that's no good.  I need comfort


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Well I'm 5'6 so they may be too high. Hmmmm. If they are hard to wear that's no good. I need comfort


Every foot is different so they may work for you...but I love my New Simples, I have the Red Patent Simples and they are good as far as comfort...Good luck and I love seeing what your new purchases are!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> My New Simples...dark green suede...come one fall!!!!



Those are cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kittenslingerie said:


> Another amazing fall boot. I'm on a roll 2 pairs that fit my thin calves pretty well in a row. These are black Bourge 100mm from Saks true to my CL size. Sorry for the blurry cell phone pics and the messy room.



Cute combo!


----------



## megt10

kittenslingerie said:


> Another amazing fall boot. I'm on a roll 2 pairs that fit my thin calves pretty well in a row. These are black Bourge 100mm from Saks true to my CL size. Sorry for the blurry cell phone pics and the messy room.


 Gorgeous boots, congrats. I am going to have to check those out. I am always looking for boots that are small in the calves.


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> My New Simples...dark green suede...come one fall!!!!


 Beagly I love these. The color is fabulous.


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are cute!


 


megt10 said:


> Beagly I love these. The color is fabulous.


 Thank you ladies!  I love the color too!!


----------



## bprimuslevy

beagly911 said:
			
		

> My New Simples...dark green suede...come one fall!!!!



Beautiful Fall colour. Congratulations.


----------



## beagly911

bprimuslevy said:


> Beautiful Fall colour. Congratulations.


 Thanks bprimuselevy!


----------



## Christchrist

Looky looky! 




I'm want those vert lagoon Corneilles


----------



## kittenslingerie

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous boots, congrats. I am going to have to check those out. I am always looking for boots that are small in the calves.



Thanks, I think the bourge would look fabulous on you.


----------



## jeninvan

Christchrist said:


> Ok ladies Fifi 100 Paillettes. Mmmmmm leopard sequin
> 
> View attachment 1844737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1844738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1844739



Those r absolutely gorgeous on you


----------



## Christchrist

jeninvan said:
			
		

> Those r absolutely gorgeous on you



Oh thank you so much. I haven't worn them out yet and I was worried that they did look good


----------



## megt10

kittenslingerie said:


> Thanks, I think the bourge would look fabulous on you.


Well I went to check them out but got distracted by these. They should arrive by the end of the week I think. They are the YSA Mixed Media. I bought them from BG. This is a dangerous thread.


----------



## kittenslingerie

^ Those are gorgeous Meg! I tried those in black myself but unfortunately they didn't fit my calf in my size 41. Apparently they think the bigger your foot, the larger your calf will be. I find the opposite to be true, small feet women usually have shapely calves and bigger feet women are long and lanky.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Christchrist said:


> Looky looky!
> 
> View attachment 1848358
> 
> 
> I'm want those vert lagoon Corneilles



oh wow this colour is so close the to the Bleu Lagoon LV came out with earlier this year. So pretty!!


----------



## Christchrist

pixiesparkle said:
			
		

> oh wow this colour is so close the to the Bleu Lagoon LV came out with earlier this year. So pretty!!



I know! Dang I shouldn't gotten it


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Well I went to check them out but got distracted by these. They should arrive by the end of the week I think. They are the YSA Mixed Media. I bought them from BG. This is a dangerous thread.



Meg those are HOT!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1844246
> 
> 
> I just died and went to Maggie heaven!! These are like butta!!! So comfy and sexy


 I'm a sucker for Maggie also..they are fabulous!!


kittenslingerie said:


> Black suede with black spikes egoutinas. I love these boots! They are comfy and the the calves are smaller 14" (which is great for me since I have 13" calves). I took a whole size *down* from my normal CL size BTW! They run big IMO. Sorry for the summer outfit pic and dirty mirror.


 They look great on you. I wish I could pull off knee length boots 


ModernDistrict said:


> I'm collecting Louboutin's for men and this is definitely one of my favorite pair... *Christian Louboutin Louis Taupe Swarovski! *
> _What do you guys think?_
> 
> More "Loubis" on my blog - *www.TheModernDistrict.com*



 them


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:


> well i went to check them out but got distracted by these. They should arrive by the end of the week i think. They are the ysa mixed media. I bought them from bg. This is a dangerous thread.


gorg!


----------



## Christchrist

Has anyone tried the hyper prive in comparison to the very prive?


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Agree with meg, this thread is horrible (in the best way!) I have wanted these for a year, found them on ebay and pulled the trigger. Couldn't be happier!

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d113/trenduet/February 2012/DSC09460.jpg


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Well I went to check them out but got distracted by these. They should arrive by the end of the week I think. They are the YSA Mixed Media. I bought them from BG. This is a dangerous thread.


 I love them meg!!


----------



## beagly911

jess10141 said:


> Agree with meg, this thread is horrible (in the best way!) I have wanted these for a year, found them on ebay and pulled the trigger. Couldn't be happier!
> 
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d113/trenduet/February 2012/DSC09460.jpg


 Congrats!!  I love the color and a short heel looks great!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

megt10 said:


> From NAP and they arrived last night and they are gorgeous, totally hot and best of all comfortable. I took them tts even though NAP said to size up a half size and they fit perfectly. I will try and get pics this week. It is so hot here still that I couldn't wait to get them off my legs. I can't wait for Fall. Here is a pic from the site.


Love the grey egoutina's!


----------



## Christchrist

Ladies!!! Saks has the lady peep in hot pink, black, plum and nude!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Pink or black ?


----------



## CloudyDayz198

beagly911 said:


> Congrats!!  I love the color and a short heel looks great!




Thanks beagly!! Your new simples are 

I love the color, most beautiful!


----------



## megt10

kittenslingerie said:


> ^ Those are gorgeous Meg! I tried those in black myself but unfortunately they didn't fit my calf in my size 41. Apparently they think the bigger your foot, the larger your calf will be. I find the opposite to be true, small feet women usually have shapely calves and bigger feet women are long and lanky.


 I was going by the site when they said that they were 14". I ordered a 38.5 I hope they aren't too big, though I have never found a boot that actually hugged my calf which is 12.5"/scrawny. I am use to a little slouch and am ok with that as long as they don't look sloppy, kwim. I really do need a nice brown boot. I do have the Chloe Paddington but it has a chunky heel and is much more casual. I also have a black Gucci boot that looks really similar to the one that you posted minus the red sole. So these I could justify .


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Meg those are HOT!


 


mrl1005 said:


> gorg!


 


jess10141 said:


> Agree with meg, this thread is horrible (in the best way!) I have wanted these for a year, found them on ebay and pulled the trigger. Couldn't be happier!
> 
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d113/trenduet/February 2012/DSC09460.jpg


 


beagly911 said:


> I love them meg!!


 


LizzielovesCL said:


> Love the grey egoutina's!


 


Christchrist said:


> Pink or black ?
> 
> View attachment 1848938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1848940


 Thanks so much Ladies, I can't wait to get them. *Jess*, congrats on the new boots love them. I have wanted a pair of those for about a year too. Great color as well. 
*Christchrist, *pink . You can always get black.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much Ladies, I can't wait to get them. Jess, congrats on the new boots love them. I have wanted a pair of those for about a year too. Great color as well.
> Christchrist, pink . You can always get black.



Thanks meg! I'm getting the pink


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Thanks meg! I'm getting the pink


 Awesome! I can't wait to see them on you. Congrats. I love this shade of pink. I have it in the Yolandas and I wasn't sur how much wear I would get out of this color but I wear it more than I do black for sure. I always get compliments on the shoes because the color is just so pretty that it turns jeans and a t-shirt into a nice outfit.


----------



## kittenslingerie

megt10 said:


> I was going by the site when they said that they were 14". I ordered a 38.5 I hope they aren't too big, though I have never found a boot that actually hugged my calf which is 12.5"/scrawny. I am use to a little slouch and am ok with that as long as they don't look sloppy, kwim. I really do need a nice brown boot. I do have the Chloe Paddington but it has a chunky heel and is much more casual. I also have a black Gucci boot that looks really similar to the one that you posted minus the red sole. So these I could justify .



I honestly think the  bourse would hug your calf. It measure 13-14" in the smaller sizes.


----------



## AEGIS

jess10141 said:


> Agree with meg, this thread is horrible (in the best way!) I have wanted these for a year, found them on ebay and pulled the trigger. Couldn't be happier!
> 
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d113/trenduet/February 2012/DSC09460.jpg





megt10 said:


> Well I went to check them out but got distracted by these. They should arrive by the end of the week I think. They are the YSA Mixed Media. I bought them from BG. This is a dangerous thread.



i am loving all of these amazing boots!


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Awesome! I can't wait to see them on you. Congrats. I love this shade of pink. I have it in the Yolandas and I wasn't sur how much wear I would get out of this color but I wear it more than I do black for sure. I always get compliments on the shoes because the color is just so pretty that it turns jeans and a t-shirt into a nice outfit.



Ok I officially love my meg


----------



## megt10

kittenslingerie said:


> I honestly think the bourse would hug your calf. It measure 13-14" in the smaller sizes.


 Oh, don't do this to me, lol. I may have to go once more to check them out. God knows what I will end up with next . I love the way yours look on you, 


AEGIS said:


> i am loving all of these amazing boots!


 Me too, lol.


Christchrist said:


> Ok I officially love my meg


 Aww,


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Thanks Aegis!!  Do we see a new pair of boots in your future? 

Meg, your boots are to die for as well, can't wait to see the outfits you put together with them     I'm excited for fall!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Ok I officially love my meg


Here are my Yolandas and while the outfit is nice the shoes are the star because of the color imo.


----------



## megt10

jess10141 said:


> Thanks Aegis!! Do we see a new pair of boots in your future?
> 
> Meg, your boots are to die for as well, can't wait to see the outfits you put together with them  I'm excited for fall!


 Thanks Jess. I can't wait for Fall too. I haven't thought through any outfits yet at leats not for the Egoutinas. The YSA should be easy since it more in line with my style. Though I am branching out .


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Here are my Yolandas and while the outfit is nice the shoes are the star because of the color imo.



Those are adorable.  I want. Ok I'm gonna get them just so we can match &#128541;


----------



## CloudyDayz198

megt10 said:


> Thanks Jess. I can't wait for Fall too. I haven't thought through any outfits yet at leats not for the Egoutinas. The YSA should be easy since it more in line with my style. Though I am branching out .



I just looked back a couple pages to find your Eugotinas 


I do not need Eugotinas, I do not need Eugotinas, I do not need Eugotinas....How do they fit in the calves?


----------



## LisaMarie24

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Pink or black ?



Pink  !!!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Those are adorable. I want. Ok I'm gonna get them just so we can match &#55357;&#56861;


 I love the Yolandas. I find them very comfortable and easy to walk in.


jess10141 said:


> I just looked back a couple pages to find your Eugotinas
> 
> 
> I do not need Eugotinas, I do not need Eugotinas, I do not need Eugotinas....How do they fit in the calves?


 LOL, they are a little big in the calves on me but I have thin calves. I will try and get an outfit pic this week. It is still pretty hot here so I haven't worn jeans except early in the morning before DH is up.


----------



## ladydeb

love them both!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Yippee!!!  It has finally arrived

Sorry for the poor pics from my mobile and poor lighting.  Bbbuuutttt....

These are absolutely gorgeous with an added bonus of being super comfy!  The platform, unlike the Daffodile, is so light and easy to walk in.  One of the very few which I need not to use a stretcher.  Love, Love, Love!!!

Gosh!  Posing to take a photo of my feet and legs in the mirror contorting my body is NOT easy at all!!!


----------



## GCGDanielle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Yippee!!! It has finally arrived
> 
> Sorry for the poor pics from my mobile and poor lighting. Bbbuuutttt....
> 
> These are absolutely gorgeous with an added bonus of being super comfy! The platform, unlike the Daffodile, is so light and easy to walk in. One of the very few which I need not to use a stretcher. Love, Love, Love!!!





There are not enough smilies to show you how much I love them!  They are simply TDF and you wear them incredibly well.  Congrats and thank you for the pics.


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Yippee!!!  It has finally arrived
> 
> Sorry for the poor pics from my mobile and poor lighting.  Bbbuuutttt....
> 
> These are absolutely gorgeous with an added bonus of being super comfy!  The platform, unlike the Daffodile, is so light and easy to walk in.  One of the very few which I need not to use a stretcher.  Love, Love, Love!!!



Ok first of all ... You have amazing legs! And second. I love these! I have them without the platform. They are stunning either way. Nice choice!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Yippee!!!  It has finally arrived
> 
> Sorry for the poor pics from my mobile and poor lighting.  Bbbuuutttt....
> 
> These are absolutely gorgeous with an added bonus of being super comfy!  The platform, unlike the Daffodile, is so light and easy to walk in.  One of the very few which I need not to use a stretcher.  Love, Love, Love!!!
> 
> Gosh!  Posing to take a photo of my feet and legs in the mirror contorting my body is NOT easy at all!!!



OMG huge congrats! You finally got them in hand YAY!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

GCGDanielle said:


> There are not enough smilies to show you how much I love them!  They are simply TDF and you wear them incredibly well.  Congrats and thank you for the pics.


Thank you so much!!!
I have been waiting for these for ages.  The only size in the first shipment was missing my size and I was absolutely gutted.  Knowing how CL could be fickle when it comes to delivery, I really did not know if I were to ever get my hands on them.  
I am super excited!!!

Thank you so much for your kind compliments!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Ok first of all ... You have amazing legs! And second. I love these! I have them without the platform. They are stunning either way. Nice choice!


We are practically shoe twins Yay!!!

Thank you for your kind compliments, but you would not believe how much my feet and legs swell up on a regular basis.  They could change half a size easily so it is a struggle.  I literally have to massage the heck out of them to get rid or the swelling each night.

Love the shoes!  Enjoy yours


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> OMG huge congrats! You finally got them in hand YAY!


Yeah, took a long long time as you know.  Did not even know if my size were ever going to come to the boutique over here so I am over joyed!!!

Thank you so much bougainvillier!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> We are practically shoe twins Yay!!!
> 
> Thank you for your kind compliments, but you would not believe how much my feet and legs swell up on a regular basis.  They could change half a size easily so it is a struggle.  I literally have to massage the heck out of them to get rid or the swelling each night.
> 
> Love the shoes!  Enjoy yours



What! Why?  That's crazy!!! These shoes will be good then. No matter how much mine swell they still feel great 




Show twins!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:
			
		

> What! Why?  That's crazy!!! These shoes will be good then. No matter how much mine swell they still feel great
> 
> Show twins!!!!!!!!!!!



Shoe twins! Damn autocorrect


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> What! Why?  That's crazy!!! These shoes will be good then. No matter how much mine swell they still feel great
> 
> View attachment 1850144
> 
> 
> Show twins!!!!!!!!!!!


I think my feet will be fine in these even if they swell up, but in any other pair, I do struggle quite a bit.  I literally decide which pair I want to wear every day, or a pair I can fit my feet in more like before I decide what outfit to wear because on a bad day, there are some pairs that I just cant get my feet in or even if I do, the toe-box hurts too much. Boohoo!!!

Love your mod pic!  Gorgy!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> I think my feet will be fine in these even if they swell up, but in any other pair, I do struggle quite a bit.  I literally decide which pair I want to wear every day, or a pair I can fit my feet in more like before I decide what outfit to wear because on a bad day, there are some pairs that I just cant get my feet in or even if I do, the toe-box hurts too much. Boohoo!!!
> 
> Love your mod pic!  Gorgy!!!



The Maggie might be good too then. The toe box is very forgiving. Add the insert on normal days and take it out if you swell. I love the toe box on the Maggie. So much more comfy than FILO


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> The Maggie might be good too then. The toe box is very forgiving. Add the insert on normal days and take it out if you swell. I love the toe box on the Maggie. So much more comfy than FILO


I think you and I have the same taste in shoes.  Have a couple of pairs and I absolutely love them!  We are shoe twins on your latest purchase too.  Absolutely gorgeous and comfortable!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> I think you and I have the same taste in shoes.  Have a couple of pairs and I absolutely love them!  We are shoe twins on your latest purchase too.  Absolutely gorgeous and comfortable!!!



The pony hair?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> The pony hair?
> 
> View attachment 1850162


Yip!!!
I first did not like em when I saw the photos, but IRL, they were absolutely fabulous.
Comfortable and stable.  Awesome pair arent they!!!


----------



## mrl1005

helenoftroy45 said:


> yippee!!!  It has finally arrived
> 
> Sorry for the poor pics from my mobile and poor lighting.  Bbbuuutttt....
> 
> These are absolutely gorgeous with an added bonus of being super comfy!  The platform, unlike the daffodile, is so light and easy to walk in.  One of the very few which i need not to use a stretcher.  Love, love, love!!!
> 
> Gosh!  Posing to take a photo of my feet and legs in the mirror contorting my body is not easy at all!!!


gorgeous!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrl1005 said:


> gorgeous!


Thank you!
I am so happy!  Makes my legs look longer than they really are, hehe!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Yip!!!
> I first did not like em when I saw the photos, but IRL, they were absolutely fabulous.
> Comfortable and stable.  Awesome pair arent they!!!



We are sisters!!! Photos do them no justice


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> We are sisters!!! Photos do them no justice


So so true!!!  They are fab IRL!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

wannaprada said:


> CTS, perhaps after seeing these you'll agree I made the right choice


Dear wannaprada

They look absolutely fabulous on you!  The python Pigalle 100 was gorgy too, but nothing beats 120s in the sexy arena!!!

May I ask if you got the patent Pigalle spikes in the same size as your Pigalle 120s?
I tried them on today and boy were they stiff!!!

Thinking of going up half a size.  Would you kindly give me some advice please?
Thank you so much!

XOXOXO!!!


----------



## Brazucaa

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Yippee!!! It has finally arrived
> 
> Sorry for the poor pics from my mobile and poor lighting. Bbbuuutttt....
> 
> These are absolutely gorgeous with an added bonus of being super comfy! The platform, unlike the Daffodile, is so light and easy to walk in. One of the very few which I need not to use a stretcher. Love, Love, Love!!!
> 
> Gosh! Posing to take a photo of my feet and legs in the mirror contorting my body is NOT easy at all!!!


 
Actually for cell phone photos those are indeed not shabby at all Helen! Besides, your legs came out as 'to die for'. Congratulations - you latest acquisition is gorgeous.

B

PS - and the legs too...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Brazucaa said:


> Actually for cell phone photos those are indeed not shabby at all Helen! Besides, your legs came out as 'to die for'. Congratulations - you latest acquisition is gorgeous.
> 
> B
> 
> PS - and the legs too...


I am usually too lazy to post a lot of my purchases, but was super excited about these.
Thank you for your sweet comment Brazucaa


----------



## Louboufan

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Yippee!!!  It has finally arrived
> 
> Sorry for the poor pics from my mobile and poor lighting.  Bbbuuutttt....
> 
> These are absolutely gorgeous with an added bonus of being super comfy!  The platform, unlike the Daffodile, is so light and easy to walk in.  One of the very few which I need not to use a stretcher.  Love, Love, Love!!!
> 
> Gosh!  Posing to take a photo of my feet and legs in the mirror contorting my body is NOT easy at all!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Dear wannaprada
> 
> They look absolutely fabulous on you!  The python Pigalle 100 was gorgy too, but nothing beats 120s in the sexy arena!!!
> 
> May I ask if you got the patent Pigalle spikes in the same size as your Pigalle 120s?
> I tried them on today and boy were they stiff!!!
> 
> Thinking of going up half a size.  Would you kindly give me some advice please?
> Thank you so much!
> 
> XOXOXO!!!



Hmm I'm not her but remembering her saying she size down 2 sizes(!!!!) to 39. Correct me if I'm wrong wannaprada


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Hmm I'm not her but remembering her saying she size down 2 sizes(!!!!) to 39. Correct me if I'm wrong wannaprada


Really? Wow, coz I tried my usual Pigalle120 size 36.  Could get my feet in, but was soooo stiff that I could hardly take the pain.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Hmm I'm not her but remembering her saying she size down 2 sizes(!!!!) to 39. Correct me if I'm wrong wannaprada


The 36 for regular Pigalle 120s are tight too, but I can tell they would stretch where the patent spikes seemed very difficult to stretch.

Afraid if I tried to stretch em out, the studs would fly off, argh!
Its not just the toebox but more the edges that are tough that it digs into the flesh on the outer side of my feet.  Ouch!


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> The 36 for regular Pigalle 120s are tight too, but I can tell they would stretch where the patent spikes seemed very difficult to stretch.
> 
> Afraid if I tried to stretch em out, the studs would fly off, argh!
> Its not just the toebox but more the edges that are tough that it digs into the flesh on the outer side of my feet.  Ouch!



http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...urchases-here-v2-739340-128.html#post22656007

I was surprised too! 2 sizes down meaning I will never get studded pigalle 120 

It might be that the larger sizes are different sized on these shoes? I dont know. You are prob better off asking for her normal pigalle 120 size


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...urchases-here-v2-739340-128.html#post22656007
> 
> I was surprised too! 2 sizes down meaning I will never get studded pigalle 120
> 
> It might be that the larger sizes are different sized on these shoes? I dont know. You are prob better off asking for her normal pigalle 120 size


Thanks hun


----------



## Felicious

Found these Mad Mary's for 120$  The previous owner got them preowned for 500$ but they didn't fit her, so she and cut the straps off to see if they fit better... (I have no idea why anyone would ever do that !) But It was kinda my luck, as I dont mind the straps missing. They have been on quite a few adventures in their time, but I love them


----------



## fumi

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Yippee!!!  It has finally arrived
> 
> Sorry for the poor pics from my mobile and poor lighting.  Bbbuuutttt....
> 
> These are absolutely gorgeous with an added bonus of being super comfy!  The platform, unlike the Daffodile, is so light and easy to walk in.  One of the very few which I need not to use a stretcher.  Love, Love, Love!!!
> 
> Gosh!  Posing to take a photo of my feet and legs in the mirror contorting my body is NOT easy at all!!!



Congrats on your new pair of shoes!  I am still waiting to see your collection thread


----------



## fumi

Felicious said:


> Found these Mad Mary's for 120$  The previous owner got them preowned for 500$ but they didn't fit her, so she and cut the straps off to see if they fit better... (I have no idea why anyone would ever do that !) But It was kinda my luck, as I dont mind the straps missing. They have been on quite a few adventures in their time, but I love them



They look great on you! I actually like them better without the straps.


----------



## Brazucaa

Felicious said:


> Found these Mad Mary's for 120$  The previous owner got them preowned for 500$ but they didn't fit her, so she and cut the straps off to see if they fit better... (I have no idea why anyone would ever do that !) But It was kinda my luck, as I dont mind the straps missing. They have been on quite a few adventures in their time, but I love them


 
I totally agree with *FUMI* - They look fantastic. Congratulations, good acquisition!

B


----------



## Christchrist

Felicious said:
			
		

> Found these Mad Mary's for 120$  The previous owner got them preowned for 500$ but they didn't fit her, so she and cut the straps off to see if they fit better... (I have no idea why anyone would ever do that !) But It was kinda my luck, as I dont mind the straps missing. They have been on quite a few adventures in their time, but I love them



Those are sick! Good buy!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

fumi said:


> Congrats on your new pair of shoes!  I am still waiting to see your collection thread


Hi fumi!
Thank you so much!!!

I should do a collection thread, but havent found the time yet.  Sorry!!!

I dont know how you all do it, but trying to take a photo of myself in the mirror is like acrobatics for me contorting my body trying to get the best angle to show off the shoes, YIKES!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Felicious said:


> Found these Mad Mary's for 120$  The previous owner got them preowned for 500$ but they didn't fit her, so she and cut the straps off to see if they fit better... (I have no idea why anyone would ever do that !) But It was kinda my luck, as I dont mind the straps missing. They have been on quite a few adventures in their time, but I love them


I really like them without the straps.  Elegant!!!


----------



## HiHeelsnCookies

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Yippee!!!  It has finally arrived
> 
> Sorry for the poor pics from my mobile and poor lighting.  Bbbuuutttt....
> 
> These are absolutely gorgeous with an added bonus of being super comfy!  The platform, unlike the Daffodile, is so light and easy to walk in.  One of the very few which I need not to use a stretcher.  Love, Love, Love!!!
> 
> Gosh!  Posing to take a photo of my feet and legs in the mirror contorting my body is NOT easy at all!!!


OMG, those look SO GOOD! Amazing pictures!


----------



## gfairenoughh

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Yippee!!!  It has finally arrived
> 
> Sorry for the poor pics from my mobile and poor lighting.  Bbbuuutttt....
> 
> These are absolutely gorgeous with an added bonus of being super comfy!  The platform, unlike the Daffodile, is so light and easy to walk in.  One of the very few which I need not to use a stretcher.  Love, Love, Love!!!
> 
> Gosh!  Posing to take a photo of my feet and legs in the mirror contorting my body is NOT easy at all!!!



 OMG these look tremendous on you! So beautiful!


----------



## wannaprada

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear wannaprada
> 
> They look absolutely fabulous on you! The python Pigalle 100 was gorgy too, but nothing beats 120s in the sexy arena!!!
> 
> May I ask if you got the patent Pigalle spikes in the same size as your Pigalle 120s?
> I tried them on today and boy were they stiff!!!
> 
> Thinking of going up half a size. Would you kindly give me some advice please?
> Thank you so much!
> 
> XOXOXO!!!


 
Thanks Helen!!  I actually got my Pigalle spikes 120 a size and a half down from my Sex Pigalle 120s, which were also patent (just sold them) and my multi-mini glitter Pigalle 120 (which I sold a while back).  The sex and glitter Pigalles were sz 40.5 and after one wear they were flopping off my feet.  My spikes/studds are a sz 39 and at first I thought the SA was crazy for bringing them to me after I told him I needed a sz 40, but they worked! I'll admit they are a bit tight right now but I know based on my past experience with this style that they are going to stretch, so it's worth the pain now in order for them to fit perfectly down the road.  In the end, I would recommend going down at least one full size from you CL TTS.  If you get the Pigalle 120 and it fits perfectly right out the box, it's going to be too big later on.  Hope this helps!  PM me if you have any other questions!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

HiHeelsnCookies said:


> OMG, those look SO GOOD! Amazing pictures!


Thank you so much!
My legs are still cramping from trying to get the right angle for the photos, dohhhhh!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

gfairenoughh said:


> OMG these look tremendous on you! So beautiful!


Blush blush!!! Thank you!!!

Made the effort for once to take some photos.  Lazy is my middle name, Yikes!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

wannaprada said:


> Thanks Helen!!  I actually got my Pigalle spikes 120 a size and a half down from my Sex Pigalle 120s, which were also patent (just sold them) and my multi-mini glitter Pigalle 120 (which I sold a while back).  The sex and glitter Pigalles were sz 40.5 and after one wear they were flopping off my feet.  My spikes/studds are a sz 39 and at first I thought the SA was crazy for bringing them to me after I told him I needed a sz 40, but they worked! I'll admit they are a bit tight right now but I know based on my past experience with this style that they are going to stretch, so it's worth the pain now in order for them to fit perfectly down the road.  In the end, I would recommend going down at least one full size from you CL TTS.  If you get the Pigalle 120 and it fits perfectly right out the box, it's going to be too big later on.  Hope this helps!  PM me if you have any other questions!


Thank you wanna for the input!

My CL TTS is somewhere in between 36.5-37 (Pigalle 100s are 37) and I usually go for size 36 for Pigalle 120s, but I didn't think I could bear the stiffness for the patent spikes so I ended up with 36.5.  Maybe a mistake, oh no!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Thank you wanna for the input!
> 
> My CL TTS is somewhere in between 36.5-37 (Pigalle 100s are 37) and I usually go for size 36 for Pigalle 120s, but I didn't think I could bear the stiffness for the patent spikes so I ended up with 36.5.  Maybe a mistake, oh no!!!



Ok so I should do a 39.5 in pigalle if I'm normally a 40?


----------



## wannaprada

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Thank you wanna for the input!
> 
> My CL TTS is somewhere in between 36.5-37 (Pigalle 100s are 37) and I usually go for size 36 for Pigalle 120s, but I didn't think I could bear the stiffness for the patent spikes so I ended up with 36.5.  Maybe a mistake, oh no!!!



I personally would have gone for the 36. The patent is going to stretch. But wait and see how they feel when you get them. Everyone's foot is different, so it may actually work out for you! Fingers crossed!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok so I should do a 39.5 in pigalle if I'm normally a 40?



At least a 39.5 if not a 39. Going down half a size didn't work for me. While I definitely don't recommend everyone go down 1.5 sz like I did, I know for me, I have to go down at least one whole size for 120 Pigalle. Half a size just isn't enough once they stretch. And I hate wearing a ton of padding in my shoes just to keep them on my feet!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> At least a 39.5 if not a 39. Going down half a size didn't work for me. While I definitely don't recommend everyone go down 1.5 sz like I did, I know for me, I have to go down at least one whole size for 120 Pigalle. Half a size just isn't enough once they stretch. And I hate wearing a ton of padding in my shoes just to keep them on my feet!



Yikes. I have wide feet. That scares me. I mean I've never had to order a wide in my shoes they're not that wide but the pigalle  scares me


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Yikes. I have wide feet. That scares me. I mean I've never had to order a wide in my shoes they're not that wide but the pigalle  scares me


You and me both!!!  Always thought my feet were average width until I started wearing CLs.  Pigalles are a challenge, but they are well worth it!

Because the sides are so shallow, I think they do stretch out rather nicely. 
Just could not bear the stiffness on the edges of Pigalle patent spikes digging into my skin though so had to size up by 0.5.


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> You and me both!!!  Always thought my feet were average width until I started wearing CLs.  Pigalles are a challenge, but they are well worth it!
> 
> Because the sides are so shallow, I think they do stretch out rather nicely.
> Just could not bear the stiffness on the edges of Pigalle patent spikes digging into my skin though so had to size up by 0.5.



Ugh. Ok. I'll try them. Just ordered a black patent 120


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Ugh. Ok. I'll try them. Just ordered a black patent 120


half or full size down?

My SA says if the toe-box is too much, buying half a size up as well as a rubber insole that covers the entire inside of the shoe really helps instead of those half size ones.

Does this make sense to you?  Not good at describing it.


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> half or full size down?
> 
> My SA says if the toe-box is too much, buying half a size up as well as a rubber insole that covers the entire inside of the shoe really helps instead of those half size ones.
> 
> Does this make sense to you?  Not good at describing it.



Was it a CL SA? DM me pweez


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Was it a CL SA? DM me pweez


CL SA coz I mostly buy CLs from the Louboutin boutique.
I will wear the regular Pigalle 120s quite frequently so went for 36 since it should stretch, but the spikes would be just for certain occasions so went for one which was easier on my feet.

BTW what does DM mean?  Will DM you if you would tell me what it means, dohhhhh!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> CL SA coz I mostly buy CLs from the Louboutin boutique.
> I will wear the regular Pigalle 120s quite frequently so went for 36 since it should stretch, but the spikes would be just for certain occasions so went for one which was easier on my feet.
> 
> BTW what does DM mean?  Will DM you if you would tell me what it means, dohhhhh!!!



Ok now I'm very confused. My order us on hold until I figure this out. I just sent you a DM (direct message )


----------



## Christchrist

Ok they just arrived! The suede violet filo. Do they make my feet look fat? Be honest


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok they just arrived! The suede violet filo. Do they make my feet look fat? Be honest



One more


----------



## texas87

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Yippee!!!  It has finally arrived
> 
> Sorry for the poor pics from my mobile and poor lighting.  Bbbuuutttt....
> 
> These are absolutely gorgeous with an added bonus of being super comfy!  The platform, unlike the Daffodile, is so light and easy to walk in.  One of the very few which I need not to use a stretcher.  Love, Love, Love!!!
> 
> Gosh!  Posing to take a photo of my feet and legs in the mirror contorting my body is NOT easy at all!!!




Woo Hoo the Divinoche 160mm! I absolutely love this pair, so does my hubby. I told him he has to get these for me teehee. So happy to hear that they are comfy. I was kinda worried.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Ok they just arrived! The suede violet filo. Do they make my feet look fat? Be honest
> 
> View attachment 1851407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851409


Nope not at all!
I find a lot of the models do not necessarily look beautiful from the front, but are gorgeous looking from other sides.
Color is TDF!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

texas87 said:


> Woo Hoo the Divinoche 160mm! I absolutely love this pair, so does my hubby. I told him he has to get these for me teehee. So happy to hear that they are comfy. I was kinda worried.


The only thing some may have a hard time is that if you don't have strong core and leg muscles, it could tip your foot side ways because the platform tapers down.  Much more so than the Daffodiles.

Get em, get em!!!  Shoe twins, YAY!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Nope not at all!
> I find a lot of the models do not necessarily look beautiful from the front, but are gorgeous looking from other sides.
> Color is TDF!!!



Thanks shoe bestie


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok they just arrived! The suede violet filo. Do they make my feet look fat? Be honest



Absolutely not!! That color is amazing!


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> One more
> 
> View attachment 1851418


 
Totally agree with *Helen* - you look great. And so do the shoes

Do you think you can post a leg shot, one that shows the shoes AND the legs, like Helen did?

B


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> Totally agree with Helen - you look great. And so do the shoes
> 
> Do you think you can post a leg shot, one that shows the shoes AND the legs, like Helen did?
> 
> B



Ok my dog is in the back lol but here


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok my dog is in the back lol but here



That's all the legs I got with my robe on lol


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> That's all the legs I got with my robe on lol


Hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## jeninvan

Went to holt renfrew to browse today and came home with my new black patent FILO.  At first not too sure about the purchase since this is probably the most "basic" loub i've purchased but once I had them on I knew they had to come home with me...thanks for letting me share ladies


----------



## jeninvan

Christchrist said:


> Ok my dog is in the back lol but here
> 
> View attachment 1851512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851517



gorgeous!!! love the colour!


----------



## Christchrist

jeninvan said:
			
		

> Went to holt renfrew to browse today and came home with my new black patent FILO.  At first not too sure about the purchase since this is probably the most "basic" loub i've purchased but once I had them on I knew they had to come home with me...thanks for letting me share ladies



I love those I've been thinking about getting them also


----------



## Louboufan

jeninvan said:


> Went to holt renfrew to browse today and came home with my new black patent FILO.  At first not too sure about the purchase since this is probably the most "basic" loub i've purchased but once I had them on I knew they had to come home with me...thanks for letting me share ladies



. Thinking about purchasing the leopard.


----------



## Louboufan

. Thinking about purchasing the leopard.


Christchrist said:


> Ok my dog is in the back lol but here
> 
> View attachment 1851512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851517


----------



## LisaMarie24

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok they just arrived! The suede violet filo. Do they make my feet look fat? Be honest



They look lovely xo!!


----------



## Christchrist

LisaMarie24 said:
			
		

> They look lovely xo!!



Thank you


----------



## Christchrist

Louboufan said:
			
		

> . Thinking about purchasing the leopard.



Oooooo get them! I think they are on saks.com and you get 10% off if you sign up for email


----------



## megt10

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Yippee!!! It has finally arrived
> 
> Sorry for the poor pics from my mobile and poor lighting. Bbbuuutttt....
> 
> These are absolutely gorgeous with an added bonus of being super comfy! The platform, unlike the Daffodile, is so light and easy to walk in. One of the very few which I need not to use a stretcher. Love, Love, Love!!!
> 
> Gosh! Posing to take a photo of my feet and legs in the mirror contorting my body is NOT easy at all!!!


 Oh Helen these are gorgeous shoes and even more gorgeous on you. Huge congrats.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> What! Why? That's crazy!!! These shoes will be good then. No matter how much mine swell they still feel great
> 
> View attachment 1850144
> 
> 
> Show twins!!!!!!!!!!!


 I have been looking at these shoes for a long time. They are so gorgeous and look so good on you. I am trying to be somewhat good since I have so many pairs of unworn shoes but you make it super hard to do that .


----------



## megt10

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I think my feet will be fine in these even if they swell up, but in any other pair, I do struggle quite a bit. I literally decide which pair I want to wear every day, or a pair I can fit my feet in more like before I decide what outfit to wear because on a bad day, there are some pairs that I just cant get my feet in or even if I do, the toe-box hurts too much. Boohoo!!!
> 
> Love your mod pic! Gorgy!!!


 I have the same problem. Some days my 38.5 shoes just barely stay on my feet and other days I can barely get them on. I have a few pairs of 39's that I pull out on those days. I always choose my shoes prior to my outfit based on what I am going to be doing that day or even just what I want to wear .


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> The Maggie might be good too then. The toe box is very forgiving. Add the insert on normal days and take it out if you swell. I love the toe box on the Maggie. So much more comfy than FILO


 I do that too and keep inserts in my handbag and car as well. I only have 1 pair of Maggies and I don't find them at all comfortable in the toe box. I keep thinking I should have sized up or something.


----------



## jeninvan

Louboufan said:


> . Thinking about purchasing the leopard.



leopard would look so hot


----------



## jeninvan

Christchrist said:


> I love those I've been thinking about getting them also



love this style...very comfortable to walk in even for me being 7 months preggers


----------



## megt10

Felicious said:


> Found these Mad Mary's for 120$  The previous owner got them preowned for 500$ but they didn't fit her, so she and cut the straps off to see if they fit better... (I have no idea why anyone would ever do that !) But It was kinda my luck, as I dont mind the straps missing. They have been on quite a few adventures in their time, but I love them


 Oh congrats Felicious. They look great on you. I so want the Mad Mary's.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Ok they just arrived! The suede violet filo. Do they make my feet look fat? Be honest
> 
> View attachment 1851407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851409


 No they do not make your feet look fat! They are gorgeous and look great on you.


----------



## megt10

jeninvan said:


> Went to holt renfrew to browse today and came home with my new black patent FILO. At first not too sure about the purchase since this is probably the most "basic" loub i've purchased but once I had them on I knew they had to come home with me...thanks for letting me share ladies


 They are gorgeous staples to every wardrobe and look fantastic on you. I am sure that you will get more wear out of them than many of your other shoes.


----------



## jeninvan

megt10 said:


> They are gorgeous staples to every wardrobe and look fantastic on you. I am sure that you will get more wear out of them than many of your other shoes.



Thank you Megt...  I figured I'd get quite a bit of wear from them too (trying to justify my purchase) now if only the DH can see it that way


----------



## jeninvan

Felicious said:


> Found these Mad Mary's for 120$  The previous owner got them preowned for 500$ but they didn't fit her, so she and cut the straps off to see if they fit better... (I have no idea why anyone would ever do that !) But It was kinda my luck, as I dont mind the straps missing. They have been on quite a few adventures in their time, but I love them



love the mad mary's...congratulations they are TDF


----------



## megt10

jeninvan said:


> love the mad mary's...congratulations they are TDF


 Oh you will. I felt the same way when I first purchased what I considered to be really basic shoes, ie Simples, Proratas and Ron Rons. I felt silly at first spending so much on a shoe that looked so ordinary, kwim. Well while many of my totally fabulous shoes have yet to feel pavement my basic shoes get worn all the time and are always appropriate for whatever I am doing. Yes, I could have spent less on a basic shoe but add the red sole and that basic shoe is elevated to a new level. There, now you will be getting even more of these shoes. Heck makes me want to go buy some more . Then again what doesn't?


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> I have been looking at these shoes for a long time. They are so gorgeous and look so good on you. I am trying to be somewhat good since I have so many pairs of unworn shoes but you make it super hard to do that .



Oh you have to get the Divinoche!! It's a must have


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> I do that too and keep inserts in my handbag and car as well. I only have 1 pair of Maggies and I don't find them at all comfortable in the toe box. I keep thinking I should have sized up or something.



I sized up 1/2 size and they are delish


----------



## Christchrist

jeninvan said:
			
		

> love this style...very comfortable to walk in even for me being 7 months preggers



7months! I had to wear fluffy slippers lol


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Oh you have to get the Divinoche!! It's a must have


 Well I am going to wait until after my second pair of boots arrive. If I love the boots I am going to hold off for awhile if I don't then I can justify the purchase of the shoes since I have already paid my credit card bill .


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> No they do not make your feet look fat! They are gorgeous and look great on you.



Thanks meg


----------



## Christchrist

Be here in about 21 hours for my Maryl ivory watersnake reveal !


----------



## dj_mashie

Felicious said:
			
		

> Found these Mad Mary's for 120$  The previous owner got them preowned for 500$ but they didn't fit her, so she and cut the straps off to see if they fit better... (I have no idea why anyone would ever do that !) But It was kinda my luck, as I dont mind the straps missing. They have been on quite a few adventures in their time, but I love them



What a deal! They look good vent without the straps! Very nice


----------



## dj_mashie

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok they just arrived! The suede violet filo. Do they make my feet look fat? Be honest



The blue looks hot!


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Be here in about 21 hours for my Maryl ivory watersnake reveal !








They arrive tomorrow with these volpi. I'm do excited. Hope they both fit


----------



## Louboufan

jeninvan said:


> leopard would look so hot


----------



## Christchrist

Louboufan said:
			
		

>



Get them!!!!!! 
http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?FOLDER<>fo...tian+Louboutin&sid=127F38CAD8BC&bmUID=jBJhEVd


----------



## Christchrist

jeninvan said:
			
		

> Went to holt renfrew to browse today and came home with my new black patent FILO.  At first not too sure about the purchase since this is probably the most "basic" loub i've purchased but once I had them on I knew they had to come home with me...thanks for letting me share ladies



Man I want these


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Christchrist said:


> That's all the legs I got with my robe on lol





Oh. My. Gawd.  I am obsessed with these shoes on you!!!! That color is absolutely breathtaking! And they most certainly do NOT make your feet look fat, they look amazing on you.  Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, this thread is BAD for my wallet.  Good purchase!!!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

jeninvan said:


> Went to holt renfrew to browse today and came home with my new black patent FILO.  At first not too sure about the purchase since this is probably the most "basic" loub i've purchased but once I had them on I knew they had to come home with me...thanks for letting me share ladies




Beautiful!!! Can't go wrong with these


----------



## CloudyDayz198

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Yippee!!!  It has finally arrived
> 
> Sorry for the poor pics from my mobile and poor lighting.  Bbbuuutttt....
> 
> These are absolutely gorgeous with an added bonus of being super comfy!  The platform, unlike the Daffodile, is so light and easy to walk in.  One of the very few which I need not to use a stretcher.  Love, Love, Love!!!
> 
> Gosh!  Posing to take a photo of my feet and legs in the mirror contorting my body is NOT easy at all!!!



:


----------



## Christchrist

jess10141 said:
			
		

> Oh. My. Gawd.  I am obsessed with these shoes on you!!!! That color is absolutely breathtaking! And they most certainly do NOT make your feet look fat, they look amazing on you.  Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, this thread is BAD for my wallet.  Good purchase!!!



Bahahahahah I'm cracking up. Thanks. I love them. Well worth it. Especially for 10% off and no tax


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> Bahahahahah I'm cracking up. Thanks. I love them. Well worth it. Especially for 10% off and no tax


Where did you get 10% off?! How?


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Where did you get 10% off?! How?



If you go on saksfifthavenue.com and sign up for email.  within 24 hours they send you a coupon for 10% off your next purchase and when you order you put the coupon in . I don't have a saks where I live so when they ship to me I don't have to pay tax.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45




----------



## HelenOfTroy45

louboufan said:


> . Thinking about purchasing the leopard.


go go go!!!!!!


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1851833
> 
> 
> They arrive tomorrow with these volpi. I'm do excited. Hope they both fit
> 
> View attachment 1851834


 
V  O  L  P  I


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Well I went to check them out but got distracted by these. They should arrive by the end of the week I think. They are the YSA Mixed Media. I bought them from BG. This is a dangerous thread.



Those are super cute! Meg please post model pics! =)

BTW on FB, someone posted a picture of your shoe closet. Thought you might wanted to know.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Ok my dog is in the back lol but here
> 
> View attachment 1851512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851517



I love the color of the suede. Super sexy on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Felicious said:


> Found these Mad Mary's for 120$  The previous owner got them preowned for 500$ but they didn't fit her, so she and cut the straps off to see if they fit better... (I have no idea why anyone would ever do that !) But It was kinda my luck, as I dont mind the straps missing. They have been on quite a few adventures in their time, but I love them



Those are pretty without the straps too. They look nice on you!


----------



## jeninvan

megt10 said:


> Oh you will. I felt the same way when I first purchased what I considered to be really basic shoes, ie Simples, Proratas and Ron Rons. I felt silly at first spending so much on a shoe that looked so ordinary, kwim. Well while many of my totally fabulous shoes have yet to feel pavement my basic shoes get worn all the time and are always appropriate for whatever I am doing. Yes, I could have spent less on a basic shoe but add the red sole and that basic shoe is elevated to a new level. There, now you will be getting even more of these shoes. Heck makes me want to go buy some more . Then again what doesn't?



lol...i figured with winter coming I needed something practical to cheer me up...have to say they are quite comfy


----------



## jeninvan

jess10141 said:


> Beautiful!!! Can't go wrong with these



Thank you jess


----------



## lizhorne87

Got these for a great deal. Not sure what I think of them yet.. What do you ladies think?


----------



## wannaprada

lizhorne87 said:
			
		

> Got these for a great deal. Not sure what I think of them yet.. What do you ladies think?



A little too busy for me but with the right outfit I'm sure they will look great! In the end, it's all about how feel while wearing them.


----------



## Christchrist

lizhorne87 said:
			
		

> Got these for a great deal. Not sure what I think of them yet.. What do you ladies think?



That's fun. They just put a pair on saks. Glad you got a deal


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love the color of the suede. Super sexy on you!



Thank you


----------



## HiHeelsnCookies

Christchrist said:


> Be here in about 21 hours for my Maryl ivory watersnake reveal !


I can't wait to see these on you!


----------



## HiHeelsnCookies

jeninvan said:


> Went to holt renfrew to browse today and came home with my new black patent FILO.  At first not too sure about the purchase since this is probably the most "basic" loub i've purchased but once I had them on I knew they had to come home with me...thanks for letting me share ladies


I like those alot. Sexy and basic.


----------



## jeninvan

HiHeelsnCookies said:


> I like those alot. Sexy and basic.



thank you


----------



## texas87

lizhorne87 said:


> Got these for a great deal. Not sure what I think of them yet.. What do you ladies think?


 
LOVE! I'm all about the animal print. Super cute, but I like it most when not very matchy matchy with the rest of the outfit.


----------



## kittenslingerie

lizhorne87 said:


> Got these for a great deal. Not sure what I think of them yet.. What do you ladies think?



Those will look gorgeous with red toe nail polish and a black dress!


----------



## caitvee

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Get them!!!!!!
> http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492709417&productCode=0452575397205&R=452575398479&P_name=Christian+Louboutin&sid=127F38CAD8BC&bmUID=jBJhEVd



Do you have pictures with them on?? Dying to see.


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are super cute! Meg please post model pics! =)
> 
> BTW on FB, someone posted a picture of your shoe closet. Thought you might wanted to know.



Thanks Laveder I will post pics when they arrive. They were scheduled for today but has now been pushed back until tomorrow. 
Wow my shoe closet has made it to someone's FB page. Not sure how I feel about that, guess I should be flattered. I recently deleted my FB account because I heard from someone I really didn't want to hear from and knowing him he would try and add my friends to find out where I was etc. so now I have no way of checking it out.


----------



## megt10

lizhorne87 said:


> Got these for a great deal. Not sure what I think of them yet.. What do you ladies think?



I love them! I think they are sexy and fun and would look hot with a red dress, black too but red is a little unexpected. Would also be hot with a red pencil skirt, white silk blouse. Oh, getting carried away now, lol. Btw they look great on you.


----------



## fumi

lizhorne87 said:


> Got these for a great deal. Not sure what I think of them yet.. What do you ladies think?



To be honest, I'm not a fan. I don't like the straps or the shape of the toe box.


----------



## kittenslingerie

megt10 said:


> Thanks Laveder I will post pics when they arrive. They were scheduled for today but has now been pushed back until tomorrow.
> Wow my shoe closet has made it to someone's FB page. Not sure how I feel about that, guess I should be flattered. I recently deleted my FB account because I heard from someone I really didn't want to hear from and knowing him he would try and add my friends to find out where I was etc. so now I have no way of checking it out.



I missed your closet pic! I am with u about fb, no fb for me either.


----------



## Christchrist

caitvee said:
			
		

> Do you have pictures with them on?? Dying to see.



No I don't have them. I have the plum patent and the violet filo


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> V  O  L  P  I



Ok these don't feel right . Volpi is hot but a death sentence for my ankle


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok these don't feel right . Volpi is hot but a death sentence for my ankle



I had a black leather pair that I had to send back because they just didn't fit right. The leather at the front of the shoe wasn't tight enough. They are pretty, though.


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Ok these don't feel right . Volpi is hot but a death sentence for my ankle



How do you like the white pair of heels?


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:
			
		

> How do you like the white pair of heels?



I don't. My feet were coming out the sides ;( so sad ;(. I had to send both back. Getting these instead. Haha 









Both lady peep and one is hot pink the other is cameo rose


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I had a black leather pair that I had to send back because they just didn't fit right. The leather at the front of the shoe wasn't tight enough. They are pretty, though.



It's sad when it doesn't work out huh?


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I don't. My feet were coming out the sides ;( so sad ;(. I had to send both back. Getting these instead. Haha
> 
> Both lady peep and one is hot pink the other is cameo rose



It might make more sense if I get the rose lady and a black LP


----------



## jeninvan

Christchrist said:


> It might make more sense if I get the rose lady and a black LP



they are so close in color...getting a pair of black would be good too...love your additions


----------



## megt10

jeninvan said:


> they are so close in color...getting a pair of black would be good too...love your additions


 I agree too. They are so close in color that you should get the black and one of the other two.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> It's sad when it doesn't work out huh?


 I hate it when that happens. I still have a pair of Graffiti Pigalles that I just can't make work.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> I agree too. They are so close in color that you should get the black and one of the other two.



I agree I'm going with the rose cameo and a black


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> I hate it when that happens. I still have a pair of Graffiti Pigalles that I just can't make work.



What size? Posted pics


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> That's all the legs I got with my robe on lol


 
I think you'll agree... IF you look closely... They (your legs AND those lovely shoes) were made for eachother! 

Plus, stylish as they are, they should be more comfy for 'everyday use' than other CLs

Once again, Congratulations - excelent choice CC.

B


----------



## Brazucaa

lizhorne87 said:


> Got these for a great deal. Not sure what I think of them yet.. What do you ladies think?


 
They look much better with your feet IN them!... 

B


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> I don't. My feet were coming out the sides ;( so sad ;(. I had to send both back. Getting these instead. Haha
> 
> View attachment 1852804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1852805
> 
> 
> Both lady peep and one is hot pink the other is cameo rose


 
Those are HOT! Pity you could not keep the white ones - they were so beautiful.

B


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> I think you'll agree... IF you look closely... They (your legs AND those lovely shoes) were made for eachother!
> 
> Plus, stylish as they are, they should be more comfy for 'everyday use' than other CLs
> 
> Once again, Congratulations - excelent choice CC.
> 
> B



Thanks B


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> Those are HOT! Pity you could not keep the white ones - they were so beautiful.
> 
> B



They didn't fit right ;( it's so sad


----------



## Christchrist

Here we go !!!! Very prive chantilly lace


----------



## shontel

Christchrist said:


> Here we go !!!! Very prive chantilly lace
> 
> View attachment 1853049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853055


----------



## 05_sincere

jeninvan said:


> Went to holt renfrew to browse today and came home with my new black patent FILO.  At first not too sure about the purchase since this is probably the most "basic" loub i've purchased but once I had them on I knew they had to come home with me...thanks for letting me share ladies





Christchrist said:


> Ok these don't feel right . Volpi is hot but a death sentence for my ankle
> 
> View attachment 1852705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1852706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1852707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1852708





texas87 said:


> LOVE! I'm all about the animal print. Super cute, but I like it most when not very matchy matchy with the rest of the outfit.



Congrats on the new additions ladies


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> What size? Posted pics


They are a 39. Here is a pic.


----------



## jeninvan

Christchrist said:


> Here we go !!!! Very prive chantilly lace
> 
> View attachment 1853049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853055



they're gorge and looks absolutely fab on you!!


----------



## jeninvan

megt10 said:


> They are a 39. Here is a pic.



love the graffiti...sorry it didn't work out


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> They are a 39. Here is a pic.



I love them! Ohhhh I'm a 39-39.5 in pigalle.  Hmmmm lol you ever want to off some I'm here to buy. Lol. I love those


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> They are a 39. Here is a pic.



Your closet it TDF!


----------



## Christchrist

jeninvan said:
			
		

> they're gorge and looks absolutely fab on you!!



Thank you.  I've been wanting them forever


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Ok these don't feel right . Volpi is hot but a death sentence for my ankle
> 
> View attachment 1852705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1852706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1852707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1852708


Both look gorgeous on you!
Volpi is a tough one.  I have one in black nappa, but it doesnt feel right for me either although they are seriously sexy.  Definitely not walkable!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> I agree I'm going with the rose cameo and a black


Good choice!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Here we go !!!! Very prive chantilly lace
> 
> View attachment 1853049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853055


They are absolutely gorgeous on you!!!  Llluurrvveee Chantilly Lace!
Have one in a Bianca and a Pigalle 100 myself!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> They are absolutely gorgeous on you!!!  Llluurrvveee Chantilly Lace!
> Have one in a Bianca and a Pigalle 100 myself!



Of course you do lol. Im looking for the pigalle in lace


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Both look gorgeous on you!
> Volpi is a tough one.  I have one in black nappa, but it doesnt feel right for me either although they are seriously sexy.  Definitely not walkable!



I'm not down with face planting on the way to dinner so they are a no


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Of course you do lol. Im looking for the pigalle in lace


Pigalle 100 or 120?


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Pigalle 100 or 120?



Either


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Either


If you are happy with a 100, you should check out the Corneille.
They are gorgeous.  I have the one with chantilly lace and strass.
Personally, I think these look even better than the Pigalle lace version


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> If you are happy with a 100, you should check out the Corneille.
> They are gorgeous.  I have the one with chantilly lace and strass.
> Personally, I think these look even better than the Pigalle lace version



Where can I get it?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Where can I get it?


I got mine from a CL boutique.  It came out for AW 2012 so assume the boutiques in the States should carry em???  Even St Honore???


----------



## Christchrist

Hmmm email me a pic and the info


----------



## Louboufan

Christchrist said:


> Here we go !!!! Very prive chantilly lace
> 
> View attachment 1853049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853055


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Here we go !!!! Very prive chantilly lace
> 
> View attachment 1853049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853055


 
Girl, those are SERIOUSLY HOT!! When do you plan to wear them? 

B


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> Girl, those are SERIOUSLY HOT!! When do you plan to wear them?
> 
> B



I'm wearing them next week for a shopping trip with the hubs


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Here we go !!!! Very prive chantilly lace
> 
> View attachment 1853049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853055


 
I LOVE THESE!! I saw a pair at the rack the other day for $400, but the were 42 I fiond shoes that are either toooo big or tooooo small


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> I LOVE THESE!! I saw a pair at the rack the other day for $400, but the were 42 I fiond shoes that are either toooo big or tooooo small



Oh my gosh!go back and see if they are still there. I want them for my sister pweezzzzz


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> I love them! Ohhhh I'm a 39-39.5 in pigalle. Hmmmm lol you ever want to off some I'm here to buy. Lol. I love those


Sorry, I just checked them and they are a 38.5 which may be why they hurt so much even though that is my CL size almost always.


jeninvan said:


> love the graffiti...sorry it didn't work out


  I am still trying to make them work. I think maybe I just need to tough it out until they are more comfortable and broken in. 


Christchrist said:


> Your closet it TDF!


 Thank you. It is my favorite room in my house .


----------



## megt10

kittenslingerie said:


> ^ Those are gorgeous Meg! I tried those in black myself but unfortunately they didn't fit my calf in my size 41. Apparently they think the bigger your foot, the larger your calf will be. I find the opposite to be true, small feet women usually have shapely calves and bigger feet women are long and lanky.


 My YSA Mixed Media boots arrived yesterday. They are only a little big in the calf but I think will be perfect when I tuck pants or leggings in. I got them in a 38.5 my tts and the foot area is a little small but not enough to size up but they will need to be broken in a bit. They are gorgeous and I can't wait to wear them.


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Here we go !!!! Very prive chantilly lace
> 
> View attachment 1853049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853055


Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!  



megt10 said:


> My YSA Mixed Media boots arrived yesterday. They are only a little big in the calf but I think will be perfect when I tuck pants or leggings in. I got them in a 38.5 my tts and the foot area is a little small but not enough to size up but they will need to be broken in a bit. They are gorgeous and I can't wait to wear them.


Can't wait to see pics meg!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

megt10 said:


> My YSA Mixed Media boots arrived yesterday. They are only a little big in the calf but I think will be perfect when I tuck pants or leggings in. I got them in a 38.5 my tts and the foot area is a little small but not enough to size up but they will need to be broken in a bit. They are gorgeous and I can't wait to wear them.



I am on an iPad due to internet being out from hurricane isaac, so checking the pf is harder than my normal Mac. Please post pics so I can live vicariously through u, the ysa is such a gorgeous boot!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

OMG Christ          I just love this pics of yours, geezz they drive me crazy ... please give us more, all the best  ...   :urock:   !!! 





Christchrist said:


> Ok my dog is in the back lol but here
> 
> View attachment 1851512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1851517


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Sorry, I just checked them and they are a 38.5 which may be why they hurt so much even though that is my CL size almost always.
> 
> I am still trying to make them work. I think maybe I just need to tough it out until they are more comfortable and broken in.
> 
> Thank you. It is my favorite room in my house .



To shop with you would be a pleasure my dear


----------



## Christchrist

CLShoe_Lover said:
			
		

> OMG Christ          I just love this pics of yours, geezz they drive me crazy ... please give us more, all the best  ...   :urock:   !!!



With the amount that I order I'm sure there will be more


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Ok these don't feel right . Volpi is hot but a death sentence for my ankle
> 
> View attachment 1852705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1852706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1852707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1852708



Very pretty!


----------



## dbeth

Christchrist said:


> Here we go !!!! Very prive chantilly lace
> 
> View attachment 1853049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853055



These are soooo pretty!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!



megt10 said:


> They are a 39. Here is a pic.



HOT Meg!!! Would love to see what you pair them with. 



Christchrist said:


> Ok these don't feel right . Volpi is hot but a death sentence for my ankle
> 
> View attachment 1852705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1852706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1852707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1852708



Wow, both of these are so gorgeous!!!  I really like the Volpi but I am not stable in them for some reason.


----------



## Christchrist

dbeth said:
			
		

> These are soooo pretty!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!
> 
> HOT Meg!!! Would love to see what you pair them with.
> 
> Wow, both of these are so gorgeous!!!  I really like the Volpi but I am not stable in them for some reason.



Neither am I. Didn't work out


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Christchrist said:


> Here we go !!!! Very prive chantilly lace
> 
> View attachment 1853049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1853055



Congrats!!!
The lace is soooo beautiful!!


----------



## Christchrist

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> Congrats!!!
> The lace is soooo beautiful!!



Thank you. I've wanted it for a long time


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> These are soooo pretty!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> HOT Meg!!! Would love to see what you pair them with.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, both of these are so gorgeous!!! I really like the Volpi but I am not stable in them for some reason.


 I have only worn them out of the house once to a friends for dinner. I wore them with cropped skinny jeans and a cute tank with a long sweater over it. They hurt so badly that I had to take them off under the table at dinner and drive home barefoot. I am going to make an effort though to break them in more.


----------



## juicy935

I got these from their boutique in the south coast plaza, they're called "Equestria"


----------



## mrl1005

juicy935 said:


> i got these from their boutique in the south coast plaza, they're called "equestria"


congrats!!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

juicy935 said:


> I got these from their boutique in the south coast plaza, they're called "Equestria"



GASP!!!!!!!! THESE ARE STUNNING!!!!!!!  I love everything about them!!!!!! What size did you go with?? I'd love to see them on!!!

Also, were these from this season or a previous one? I only saw them in Napa leather this year... these look like suede? I love yours much better than the one at NM!


----------



## megt10

juicy935 said:


> I got these from their boutique in the south coast plaza, they're called "Equestria"


 They are gorgeous. Would love to see a modeling pic .


----------



## LizzielovesCL

juicy935 said:


> I got these from their boutique in the south coast plaza, they're called "Equestria"


I love them, Congrats!


----------



## fumi

juicy935 said:


> I got these from their boutique in the south coast plaza, they're called "Equestria"



Awesome shoes! Please post mod pics!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

juicy935 said:


> I got these from their boutique in the south coast plaza, they're called "Equestria"



Those are hot!!! Model pics please!


----------



## cts900

Great buys everyone!


----------



## wannaprada

juicy935 said:
			
		

> I got these from their boutique in the south coast plaza, they're called "Equestria"



Those are super sexy! Love those!


----------



## kham

juicy935 said:


> I got these from their boutique in the south coast plaza, they're called "Equestria"



They are gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Christchrist

juicy935 said:
			
		

> I got these from their boutique in the south coast plaza, they're called "Equestria"



Those are friggin hot!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> I have only worn them out of the house once to a friends for dinner. I wore them with cropped skinny jeans and a cute tank with a long sweater over it. They hurt so badly that I had to take them off under the table at dinner and drive home barefoot. I am going to make an effort though to break them in more.


Dear meg, it is a relief that even you find Volpis difficult.  I really do not know what to do with mine! (black nappa)  They were fine in the boutique, but once I took them home, do I wobble or what!  Too scared to venture outside.

I took them half down from TTS so it would be snug, but thought maybe I should have gone another .5 for more security?  But then again, dont think my feet would have been able to fit in even though the material is really soft.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

juicy935 said:


> I got these from their boutique in the south coast plaza, they're called "Equestria"


Oooo I have been eyeing those!  Cool pair!  Congrats!!!

Mod pics!  Mod pics!!!


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh!go back and see if they are still there. I want them for my sister pweezzzzz


 
i jut saw this wont be bak in town until next week :cry: But i have a hunch that they will be there. They looked ok, just in a plain cardboard box. Whe I get bac home, I will head over there and if they are still there, want me to get them for you? post a pic? Let me know


----------



## aalinkaa

beagly911 said:
			
		

> My New Simples...dark green suede...come one fall!!!!



Love these! May I ask how much?


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Oh you have to get the Divinoche!! It's a must have


 
OMG, I was skimming thru here trying to catch up d I saw Helen Divinoche 160's. The doctors say that when i faintd, i didn't hurt anything too badly. Where does that man come up with these shoe designs??


----------



## jeninvan

juicy935 said:


> I got these from their boutique in the south coast plaza, they're called "Equestria"



Stunning absolutely love love love


----------



## megt10

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear meg, it is a relief that even you find Volpis difficult. I really do not know what to do with mine! (black nappa) They were fine in the boutique, but once I took them home, do I wobble or what! Too scared to venture outside.
> 
> I took them half down from TTS so it would be snug, but thought maybe I should have gone another .5 for more security? But then again, don't think my feet would have been able to fit in even though the material is really soft.


 Helen I don't have the Volpis and have never even tried them on. I was talking about my Graffiti Pigalle's.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> Helen I don't have the Volpis and have never even tried them on. I was talking about my Graffiti Pigalle's.


Doohhhh!!!  Sorry meg!!!


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> i jut saw this wont be bak in town until next week :cry: But i have a hunch that they will be there. They looked ok, just in a plain cardboard box. Whe I get bac home, I will head over there and if they are still there, want me to get them for you? post a pic? Let me know



If you know the store info I can call


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> i jut saw this wont be bak in town until next week :cry: But i have a hunch that they will be there. They looked ok, just in a plain cardboard box. Whe I get bac home, I will head over there and if they are still there, want me to get them for you? post a pic? Let me know



Yes I want them. Great deal.  Pics would be great


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> OMG, I was skimming thru here trying to catch up d I saw Helen Divinoche 160's. The doctors say that when i faintd, i didn't hurt anything too badly. Where does that man come up with these shoe designs??



Such a great designer. He knows his shoes


----------



## SueGalle

megt10 said:


> Helen I don't have the Volpis and have never even tried them on. I was talking about my Graffiti Pigalle's.


 
In that case Meg, maybe you should go and try them on immediately!! just kidding


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Such a great designer. He knows his shoes


 
and so many others copy his work. Not just the replica peeps but other designers, like steve madden.


----------



## SueGalle

megt10 said:


> They are a 39. Here is a pic.


 
Umm...Meg....was this picture taken in your closet?


----------



## sugarcoated_

juicy935 said:


> I got these from their boutique in the south coast plaza, they're called "Equestria"



Those are gorgeous!! Congratulations on such a fabulous purchase.


----------



## megt10

SueGalle said:


> Umm...Meg....was this picture taken in your closet?



Yes, I take most of my shoe pics in my closet. I usually put the shoes in their cabinets and save the boxes until I get around to the pics then I get rid of the boxes. I take pics with the name of the shoe so that I can remember the style.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> Yes, I take most of my shoe pics in my closet. I usually put the shoes in their cabinets and save the boxes until I get around to the pics then I get rid of the boxes. I take pics with the name of the shoe so that I can remember the style.


I have been keeping all my boxes as well as the dust bags just in case the pair wont work and I have to ebay them, but I am starting to lose storage space.  Yikes!!!

I so love your closet.  Everything you do is in such great taste meg!!!  Just love it


----------



## megt10

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I have been keeping all my boxes as well as the dust bags just in case the pair wont work and I have to ebay them, but I am starting to lose storage space. Yikes!!!
> 
> I so love your closet. Everything you do is in such great taste meg!!! Just love it


Thanks so much Helen you are very kind. I too started out keeping my boxes even though I have never sold anything on ebay. Then it just got to be too much and I had no where to put things that I actually needed to store in my garage. So I have kept one boot box that I put in all my dust bags, well most I have a ton of them and the boxes had to go. I figure if I need to sell the shoes at some point then they will just have to be sold without the box. Here is a pic of the boxes that I started with. This amount was not too much to be stored but this was the beginning of my CL love affair and since then I have fallen for other designers as well.


----------



## megt10

SueGalle said:


> In that case Meg, maybe you should go and try them on immediately!! just kidding


 Probably not, lol. I have enough problems walking in my Lady Peeps. Besides it is almost boot season .


----------



## Louboufan

juicy935 said:


> I got these from their boutique in the south coast plaza, they're called "Equestria"


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> and so many others copy his work. Not just the replica peeps but other designers, like steve madden.



Yes I hate that!


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much Helen you are very kind. I too started out keeping my boxes even though I have never sold anything on ebay. Then it just got to be too much and I had no where to put things that I actually needed to store in my garage. So I have kept one boot box that I put in all my dust bags, well most I have a ton of them and the boxes had to go. I figure if I need to sell the shoes at some point then they will just have to be sold without the box. Here is a pic of the boxes that I started with. This amount was not too much to be stored but this was the beginning of my CL love affair and since then I have fallen for other designers as well.



Meg! Stop teasing me in your closet! I'm moving in


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> If you know the store info I can call



It's the NM last call store. The link is below. Next time I seem to ignore you, message me girl!!

http://m.simon.com/store.aspx?id=1226&tid=63918


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Meg! Stop teasing me in your closet! I'm moving in



She is a big closet tease FO SHO!!! What a naughty girl!!!


----------



## juicy935

sugarcoated_ said:


> Those are gorgeous!! Congratulations on such a fabulous purchase.



thank you


----------



## juicy935

Sincerelycass11 said:


> GASP!!!!!!!! THESE ARE STUNNING!!!!!!!  I love everything about them!!!!!! What size did you go with?? I'd love to see them on!!!
> 
> Also, were these from this season or a previous one? I only saw them in Napa leather this year... these look like suede? I love yours much better than the one at NM!



For me these were TTS, and yea i was debating between the nappa leather or the suede and decided to try something different. And they're fall 2012


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Meg! Stop teasing me in your closet! I'm moving in


 


SueGalle said:


> She is a big closet tease FO SHO!!! What a naughty girl!!!


 Lol, too funny.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Meg! Stop teasing me in your closet! I'm moving in


Move over Christchrist, coz Im moving in!!!

I really really need to sell some of my pairs to make room in both my wallet and closet.  I started off with pieces like Miss Gena 85s that I never ever wear.  I like my CLs to be at least 100s, ideally speaking north of 120s.

Have a brand new Piggie 120 which I bought the wrong size from overseas and couple PPs (brand new as well) which I bought not being able to decide on my size, YIKES!!!  Aaaanddd a few more... (all either new or worn only once) ...ugh!!!

I have kept all the boxes so I now have a CL wall, ugh!!!

I need a personal assistant like Carry Bradshaw!!!  HELP!!!


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Move over Christchrist, coz Im moving in!!!
> 
> I really really need to sell some of my pairs to make room in both my wallet and closet.  I started off with pieces like Miss Gena 85s that I never ever wear.  I like my CLs to be at least 100s, ideally speaking north of 120s.
> 
> Have a brand new Piggie 120 which I bought the wrong size from overseas and couple PPs (brand new as well) which I bought not being able to decide on my size, YIKES!!!  Aaaanddd a few more... (all either new or worn only once) ...ugh!!!
> 
> I have kept all the boxes so I now have a CL wall, ugh!!!
> 
> I need a personal assistant like Carry Bradshaw!!!  HELP!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Move over Christchrist, coz Im moving in!!!
> 
> I really really need to sell some of my pairs to make room in both my wallet and closet.  I started off with pieces like Miss Gena 85s that I never ever wear.  I like my CLs to be at least 100s, ideally speaking north of 120s.
> 
> Have a brand new Piggie 120 which I bought the wrong size from overseas and couple PPs (brand new as well) which I bought not being able to decide on my size, YIKES!!!  Aaaanddd a few more... (all either new or worn only once) ...ugh!!!
> 
> I have kept all the boxes so I now have a CL wall, ugh!!!
> 
> I need a personal assistant like Carry Bradshaw!!!  HELP!!!



Girl I can help you. I already told you that


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> It's the NM last call store. The link is below. Next time I seem to ignore you, message me girl!!
> 
> http://m.simon.com/store.aspx?id=1226&tid=63918



Sweet. I'll call today if I remember while I'm shopping


----------



## Sincerelycass11

juicy935 said:


> For me these were TTS, and yea i was debating between the nappa leather or the suede and decided to try something different. And they're fall 2012



Wow, you lucky duck!!! Haha amazing find  I'd love to see what you end up wearing them with!


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Sweet. I'll call today if I remember while I'm shopping


 
Well Christchrist?? Didya call??


----------



## heida

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Never got around to posting these surprisingly comfy heels which I "got" from a great TPFer...*Jenay*...enjoy...
> 
> Black Kid Leather Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Blue Suede Daffs




Love love love the Daffs ! Can´t choose which one I like more, the black ones are such a classic, but the blue ones.......oh my gosh


----------



## Christchrist

Who's here for reveal?


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Well Christchrist?? Didya call??



She said they are 600


----------



## Christchrist




----------



## Christchrist

Simple pump in raspberry


----------



## juicy935

http://louboutinlovin.tumblr.com/post/30893932770

mod pics of the "equestria" booties for Fall 2012


----------



## juicy935

LizzielovesCL said:


> I love them, Congrats!



thank you ))


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1859441
> 
> 
> View attachment 1859444
> 
> 
> Simple pump in raspberry
> 
> View attachment 1859446
> 
> View attachment 1859443



I love the color!


----------



## fumi

juicy935 said:


> http://louboutinlovin.tumblr.com/post/30893932770
> 
> mod pics of the "equestria" booties for Fall 2012



Dang girl, these look so hot on you!


----------



## juicy935

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Wow, you lucky duck!!! Haha amazing find  I'd love to see what you end up wearing them with!



i have no clue! I'm thinking fur, or maybe a leather jacket....http://louboutinlovin.tumblr.com/post/30893932770
i put pics of it on my tumblr )


----------



## LeeLee1098

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Simple pump in raspberry



I opened these and said "yummm" out loud. DH says, "Don't even think about it." hahaha

Sooo good!


----------



## Christchrist

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> I opened these and said "yummm" out loud. DH says, "Don't even think about it." hahaha
> 
> Sooo good!



They are worth pissing him off lol


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> She said they are 600



I"m sorry. They were supposed to be 55% off which I thought to be about $380. I will keep my eyes peeled and if they hang around long, maybe they will drop the price. I am bummin now


----------



## poupee

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> I got them for £250 from eBay would you believe it, I nearly died of excitement.



True to your signature, girl. Damn near free (in CL speak) Haha. Happy for you!


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> I"m sorry. They were supposed to be 55% off which I thought to be about $380. I will keep my eyes peeled and if they hang around long, maybe they will drop the price. I am bummin now



Thanks babe. I'm here. Message me if you find them


----------



## mrl1005

Two new ones added today! C'est Moi Nappa 140 and New Helmut 100 in a DIY strass.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Two new ones added today! C'est Moi Nappa 140 and New Helmut 100 in a DIY strass.




Nice!! I love the strass!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1859441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1859444
> 
> 
> Simple pump in raspberry
> 
> View attachment 1859446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1859443



I love then color!


----------



## mrl1005

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Nice!! I love the strass!



Thank you!! Me too!!


----------



## SueGalle

mrl1005 said:


> Two new ones added today! C'est Moi Nappa 140 and New Helmut 100 in a DIY strass.



MarvyPoo!! How do they fit and when will we see some mod pics?


----------



## Flip88

juicy935 said:
			
		

> i have no clue! I'm thinking fur, or maybe a leather jacket....http://louboutinlovin.tumblr.com/post/30893932770
> i put pics of it on my tumblr )



Fabulous pics and Im sure they will work perfectly with either!


----------



## GwuN

Had no intention of buying but end up with this.  It was such a great deal that I couldn't resist.
$399 @ Barney's Outlet, another 10% off for getting on mailing list. 

Au Palace 120 w/glitter heel.


----------



## nillacobain

GwuN said:


> Had no intention of buying but end up with this. It was such a great deal that I couldn't resist.
> $399 @ Barney's Outlet, another 10% off for getting on mailing list.
> 
> Au Palace 120 w/glitter heel.


 
These are beautiful!


----------



## megt10

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Move over Christchrist, coz Im moving in!!!
> 
> I really really need to sell some of my pairs to make room in both my wallet and closet. I started off with pieces like Miss Gena 85s that I never ever wear. I like my CLs to be at least 100s, ideally speaking north of 120s.
> 
> Have a brand new Piggie 120 which I bought the wrong size from overseas and couple PPs (brand new as well) which I bought not being able to decide on my size, YIKES!!! Aaaanddd a few more... (all either new or worn only once) ...ugh!!!
> 
> I have kept all the boxes so I now have a CL wall, ugh!!!
> 
> I need a personal assistant like Carry Bradshaw!!! HELP!!!


 You are too funny . I started out with 140's and am now favoring the 85's to 120's. I find that I get a lot more wear out of my lower heels. These days I am not buying anything over 120, well unless it is really gorgeous


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1859441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1859444
> 
> 
> Simple pump in raspberry
> 
> View attachment 1859446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1859443


 Love them Christchrist. They look great on you and the color is awesome.


juicy935 said:


> http://louboutinlovin.tumblr.com/post/30893932770
> 
> mod pics of the "equestria" booties for Fall 2012


 These are so hot! Totally gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> Two new ones added today! C'est Moi Nappa 140 and New Helmut 100 in a DIY strass.


 Love them the Helmut are stunning and the C'est Moi are going to be perfect for Fall.


----------



## megt10

GwuN said:


> Had no intention of buying but end up with this. It was such a great deal that I couldn't resist.
> $399 @ Barney's Outlet, another 10% off for getting on mailing list.
> 
> Au Palace 120 w/glitter heel.


 Beautiful. I love the glitter on the heels.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Love them Christchrist. They look great on you and the color is awesome.
> 
> These are so hot! Totally gorgeous.



Thanks meg


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1859441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1859444
> 
> 
> Simple pump in raspberry
> 
> View attachment 1859446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1859443


 
Which is the right colour, CC? Anyway they look wonderful on you - another good acqusition!

B


----------



## heychar

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much Helen you are very kind. I too started out keeping my boxes even though I have never sold anything on ebay. Then it just got to be too much and I had no where to put things that I actually needed to store in my garage. So I have kept one boot box that I put in all my dust bags, well most I have a ton of them and the boxes had to go. I figure if I need to sell the shoes at some point then they will just have to be sold without the box. Here is a pic of the boxes that I started with. This amount was not too much to be stored but this was the beginning of my CL love affair and since then I have fallen for other designers as well.


Beautiful Closet


----------



## heychar

juicy935 said:


> I got these from their boutique in the south coast plaza, they're called "Equestria"



Stunning!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Just one of a few but I had a chance during a nap to snap this pic. HP patent red tip. So comfortable!!! Classic!!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

FILO nude &#128129;


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> Which is the right colour, CC? Anyway they look wonderful on you - another good acqusition!
> 
> B



The top pic is the closest. Thanks b


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> FILO nude ddc81



So hot


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> Just one of a few but I had a chance during a nap to snap this pic. HP patent red tip. So comfortable!!! Classic!!!!



Very sexy


----------



## jeninvan

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1859441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1859444
> 
> 
> Simple pump in raspberry
> 
> View attachment 1859446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1859443



love the colour


----------



## crystalhowlett

jeninvan said:
			
		

> love the colour



Christchrist- I love the color!!  They look great on u too!! Simples r


----------



## Louboufan

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 1860685
> 
> 
> Just one of a few but I had a chance during a nap to snap this pic. HP patent red tip. So comfortable!!! Classic!!!!



Gorgeous! You have nice legs!


----------



## Christchrist

jeninvan said:
			
		

> love the colour



Thank you


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> Christchrist- I love the color!!  They look great on u too!! Simples r



They are great. Thank you


----------



## crystalhowlett

Louboufan said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! You have nice legs!



Thank u!!  I've been trying to get them back together!! Such a wonderful compliment.


----------



## beagly911

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 1860685
> 
> 
> Just one of a few but I had a chance during a nap to snap this pic. HP patent red tip. So comfortable!!! Classic!!!!


 


crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 1860687
> 
> 
> FILO nude &#55357;&#56449;


 Oh what great CL's...the HP is incredible!!!  I love the Filo it is gorgeous, I'm just scared to get it because I think I'd break the heel since I'm not a petite, "little" lady!!! haha!!


----------



## beagly911

mrl1005 said:


> Two new ones added today! C'est Moi Nappa 140 and New Helmut 100 in a DIY strass.


 Oh they are both incredible!!!  I adore the C'est Moi!!!  I'd be sleeping next to and admiring the DIY New Helmut any chance I could!!  They are TDF!!!!!


----------



## beagly911

GwuN said:


> Had no intention of buying but end up with this. It was such a great deal that I couldn't resist.
> $399 @ Barney's Outlet, another 10% off for getting on mailing list.
> 
> Au Palace 120 w/glitter heel.


Great sandal!!!  congrats!!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1859441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1859444
> 
> 
> Simple pump in raspberry
> 
> View attachment 1859446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1859443


 OMG I love Simples!!!  and in raspberry...they are gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Cshotcoco

mrl1005 said:


> Two new ones added today! C'est Moi Nappa 140 and New Helmut 100 in a DIY strass.


Very Pretty.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 1860685
> 
> 
> Just one of a few but I had a chance during a nap to snap this pic. HP patent red tip. So comfortable!!! Classic!!!!



Those are very sexy on you!!


----------



## GwuN

beagly911 said:


> Great sandal!!!  congrats!!





nillacobain said:


> These are beautiful!





megt10 said:


> Beautiful. I love the glitter on the heels.


Thanks!!


----------



## Vintasia

megt10 said:


> They are a 39. Here is a pic.


 Love 'em!


----------



## megt10

heychar said:


> Beautiful Closet


 Thank you.


crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 1860685
> 
> 
> Just one of a few but I had a chance during a nap to snap this pic. HP patent red tip. So comfortable!!! Classic!!!!


 


crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 1860687
> 
> 
> FILO nude &#55357;&#56449;


 Both pairs of shoes are gorgeous and they look great on you.


----------



## megt10

Vintasia said:


> Love 'em!


 Thanks so much. I am going to make them work .


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> OMG I love Simples!!!  and in raspberry...they are gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!!



Thanks beagly they are stunning in person


----------



## crystalhowlett

Yummmy! Like butter.  I'm so glad I got these so soft so comfy so fun!!!  2 more to show.


----------



## crystalhowlett

.


----------



## crystalhowlett

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thank you.
> 
> Both pairs of shoes are gorgeous and they look great on you.



ThAnk u Megt10!!


----------



## Cshotcoco

I brought these today can't wait to wear them.


----------



## Cshotcoco

Got these yesterday in the mail.


----------



## gfairenoughh

Cshotcoco said:


> Got these yesterday in the mail.



beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## megt10

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 1861926
> 
> 
> Yummmy! Like butter. I'm so glad I got these so soft so comfy so fun!!! 2 more to show.


 What an adorable pic! I love it.


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> Yummmy! Like butter.  I'm so glad I got these so soft so comfy so fun!!!  2 more to show.



Love them and the adorable baby


----------



## Christchrist

Cshotcoco said:
			
		

> I brought these today can't wait to wear them.



Holy hot shoe


----------



## Christchrist

Cshotcoco said:
			
		

> Got these yesterday in the mail.



Love that color


----------



## Cshotcoco

gfairenoughh said:


> beautiful!!!!!!!



Thank you.


----------



## Cshotcoco

Christchrist said:


> Love that color



Thank you.


----------



## megt10

Cshotcoco said:


> Got these yesterday in the mail.


 


Cshotcoco said:


> I brought these today can't wait to wear them.


 Love them both! Congratulations.


----------



## Cshotcoco

megt10 said:


> Love them both! Congratulations.



Thanks.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1859441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1859444
> 
> 
> Simple pump in raspberry
> 
> View attachment 1859446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1859443


Yummy!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Cshotcoco said:
			
		

> I brought these today can't wait to wear them.



Nice!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Cshotcoco said:
			
		

> Got these yesterday in the mail.



Love the color!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Cshotcoco said:


> I brought these today can't wait to wear them.



Very nice!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 1861926
> 
> 
> Yummmy! Like butter.  I'm so glad I got these so soft so comfy so fun!!!  2 more to show.



Those are hot!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Cshotcoco said:


> I brought these today can't wait to wear them.





Cshotcoco said:


> Got these yesterday in the mail.



Both pairs are amazing! congrats!


----------



## jeninvan

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 1861926
> 
> 
> Yummmy! Like butter.  I'm so glad I got these so soft so comfy so fun!!!  2 more to show.



looks like you have the baby's approval...love it congrats!!!


----------



## jeninvan

Cshotcoco said:


> I brought these today can't wait to wear them.



they are beautiful congrats



Cshotcoco said:


> Got these yesterday in the mail.



super sexy...love the color


----------



## crystalhowlett

Dee's too!!   Fuxia/red Armadillo Bride!! Hot hot hot


----------



## martinaa

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 1863042
> 
> 
> Dee's too!!   Fuxia/red Armadillo Bride!! Hot hot hot



Oh my!! I love these!!! I searched them everywhere in Europe, but not available anywhere in this great color! They look so good on you!

And I alway love your avi...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 1863042
> 
> 
> Dee's too!!   Fuxia/red Armadillo Bride!! Hot hot hot


HOT HOT HOT!  Look awesome on you!  So fun, Yippeee!!!  Congrats!!!
Are these TTS?


----------



## jeninvan

Cshotcoco said:


> I brought these today can't wait to wear them.





Cshotcoco said:


> Got these yesterday in the mail.





crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 1863042
> 
> 
> Dee's too!!   Fuxia/red Armadillo Bride!! Hot hot hot



ooo gorge...they look amazing on you


----------



## fumi

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 1863042
> 
> 
> Dee's too!!   Fuxia/red Armadillo Bride!! Hot hot hot



These look hot on you! How are these in terms of comfort?


----------



## laurenychu

Cshotcoco said:


> Got these yesterday in the mail.



mod shots!!!


----------



## mizcolon73

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 1863042
> 
> 
> Dee's too!! Fuxia/red Armadillo Bride!! Hot hot hot


 

OUT Freaking STANDING!!!!!


----------



## mizcolon73

Cshotcoco said:


> Got these yesterday in the mail.


 

Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Who's ready for reveal time?


----------



## LisaMarie24

I am  !!


----------



## Christchrist

Mmmmmmm new shipment 









Any ideas????


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmm new shipment
> 
> Any ideas????



Bianca?


----------



## Christchrist

Hello lady peep in cameo rose


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Hello lady peep in cameo rose



Nice! How many pairs of CLs do you own girl?!


----------



## Louboufan

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 1863042
> 
> 
> Dee's too!!   Fuxia/red Armadillo Bride!! Hot hot hot


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Nice! How many pairs of CLs do you own girl?!



Lol the list is growing. It's bad but oh so good


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> Dee's too!!   Fuxia/red Armadillo Bride!! Hot hot hot



Hot! Love them


----------



## Louboufan

Cshotcoco said:


> Got these yesterday in the mail.



Love the color


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1863538
> 
> 
> Hello lady peep in cameo rose
> 
> View attachment 1863539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1863540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1863541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1863542


 
Oh C!! I LOVE your new shoes!! Congratulations on another wonderful and HOT selection!!


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1863538
> 
> 
> Hello lady peep in cameo rose


 
Great color...you have been on a roll lately girl!


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:
			
		

> Great color...you have been on a roll lately girl!



Oh there is more lol


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Oh C!! I LOVE your new shoes!! Congratulations on another wonderful and HOT selection!!



I'm digging the color. So soft yet so sexy


----------



## Lajokuitson

DebbiNC said:


> Beautiful! There's something about the black kid Daffs that make my heart skip a beat! Hope you enjoy them!


I got the daffo in black and i'm going to order pigalle plato 140mm any suggestion for color?


----------



## Lajokuitson

beagly911 said:


> OMG I love Simples!!!  and in raspberry...they are gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!!


Love the color simply and chic


----------



## Lajokuitson

martinaa said:


> Oh my!! I love these!!! I searched them everywhere in Europe, but not available anywhere in this great color! They look so good on you!
> 
> And I alway love your avi...


Poor you its available in canada here you are http://us.christianlouboutin.com/ca_en/shop-online-3/women/armadillo-bride-nappa-2.html
Enjoy it


----------



## Christchrist

Ok ladies. I need input. Do I need these? They are pretty hot.  I have lots of black shoes but dang these are hot


----------



## jeninvan

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Hello lady peep in cameo rose



Gorg....live the color again and they absolutely look amazing on you!!!!


----------



## jeninvan

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok ladies. I need input. Do I need these? They are pretty hot.  I have lots of black shoes but dang these are hot



Super hot...maybe I'm the wrong person to ask since I am an enabler but I think YES ...amazing!!!


----------



## Christchrist

jeninvan said:
			
		

> Super hot...maybe I'm the wrong person to ask since I am an enabler but I think YES ...amazing!!!



Lol thanks enabler. I'm
The same


----------



## Christchrist

jeninvan said:
			
		

> Gorg....live the color again and they absolutely look amazing on you!!!!



Thanks. It's amazing


----------



## annika08

Hello Ladies, I was just wondering how they can walk with a bigger size heel? I had mine repaired for the heel but it still comes off when I walk because the heel part of the peep toe altadama wasn't as generous as the ones from Jimmy Choo or Prada. I had put extra heel grip on top of the repaired heel area. It's frustrating.


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1863538
> 
> 
> Hello lady peep in cameo rose
> 
> View attachment 1863539


These are a pretty color!


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Ok ladies. I need input. Do I need these? They are pretty hot.  I have lots of black shoes but dang these are hot
> 
> View attachment 1863857



Definitely keep!


----------



## 05_sincere

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Hello lady peep in cameo rose



Beautiful color


----------



## 05_sincere

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok ladies. I need input. Do I need these? They are pretty hot.  I have lots of black shoes but dang these are hot



Yes get these they are sexy


----------



## megt10

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 1863042
> 
> 
> Dee's too!! Fuxia/red Armadillo Bride!! Hot hot hot


 These are gorgeous shoes and they look awesome on you. Love the colors.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Ok ladies. I need input. Do I need these? They are pretty hot. I have lots of black shoes but dang these are hot
> 
> View attachment 1863857


 Oh yeah, no question about it you need them . They are awesome.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, no question about it you need them . They are awesome.



Thanks


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Ok ladies. I need input. Do I need these? They are pretty hot. I have lots of black shoes but dang these are hot
> 
> View attachment 1863857


 
C, did you hit your head or eat some bad sushi?? "Do I need these"? If you ask that qustiona dn don't know the answer, you should seek medical attention STAT!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Ok ladies. I need input. Do I need these? They are pretty hot.  I have lots of black shoes but dang these are hot
> 
> View attachment 1863857


Why even ask the question?!?!?!
OFCOURSE YOU ARE GONNA KEEP EM GIRL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> C, did you hit your head or eat some bad sushi?? "Do I need these"? If you ask that qustiona dn don't know the answer, you should seek medical attention STAT!!!



Bahahahahah lol


----------



## Louboufan

Christchrist said:


> Ok ladies. I need input. Do I need these? They are pretty hot.  I have lots of black shoes but dang these are hot
> 
> View attachment 1863857



I love them!


----------



## cts900

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 1863042
> 
> 
> Dee's too!!   Fuxia/red Armadillo Bride!! Hot hot hot



I have not seen these!!!!! HOT!


----------



## soleilbrun

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 1863042
> 
> 
> Dee's too!! Fuxia/red Armadillo Bride!! Hot hot hot


 
They look great on you. I love how they come attached to a baby arm. Are you gonna have to share the shoes?


----------



## Lajokuitson

Christchrist said:


> Ok ladies. I need input. Do I need these? They are pretty hot.  I have lots of black shoes but dang these are hot
> 
> View attachment 1863857


Lady its nice omg


----------



## mrl1005

I finally found one of my UGHs!


----------



## JessieG

cts900 said:
			
		

> I have not seen these!!!!! HOT!



Omg...love! I thought the black and white version were nice...these are amaze!!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> I finally found one of my UGHs!



First of all those are hit. Second lol nice outfit with them. Lol. I totally wear a robe and take a leg shot when I do mod pics lol


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:
			
		

> First of all those are hit. Second lol nice outfit with them. Lol. I totally wear a robe and take a leg shot when I do mod pics lol



Hot*


----------



## beagly911

mrl1005 said:


> I finally found one of my UGHs!


 Congrats on your UHG!!  I love the color!


----------



## crystalhowlett

JessieG said:
			
		

> Omg...love! I thought the black and white version were nice...these are amaze!!



Thank u both!! 

 Found them Online. Think there r several Sizes still left.  I love them. Can't wait to wear them out!


----------



## crystalhowlett

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> HOT HOT HOT!  Look awesome on you!  So fun, Yippeee!!!  Congrats!!!
> Are these TTS?



 My TTS is a 37.5. But I have a wider foot now so I went up .5 to a 38.  I believe if your foot is narrow u could do tts. 

Very comfortable and I feel stable walking and standing in them.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Hello lady peep in cameo rose



Gorgeous color!!  They r beautiful on u as well!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> I finally found one of my UGHs!



Awesome!! Congrats on your UHG score!!  They r perfect on u.


----------



## mrl1005

beagly911 said:


> Congrats on your UHG!!  I love the color!



Thank you!!!


----------



## mrl1005

crystalhowlett said:


> Awesome!! Congrats on your UHG score!!  They r perfect on u.


Thank you for your kind words!!


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> First of all those are hit. Second lol nice outfit with them. Lol. I totally wear a robe and take a leg shot when I do mod pics lol


hehe! I was just too excited when these came in to even change! [literally like a little kid on Christmas Day.]


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> Gorgeous color!!  They r beautiful on u as well!!!



Better pic 




Love the color. And these pivoine simple pumps


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Better pic
> 
> View attachment 1866050
> 
> 
> Love the color. And these pivoine simple pumps
> 
> View attachment 1866051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866056


 
Too bad there is no hint of the robe in these sick hot mod pics  JUST KIDDING!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> I finally found one of my UGHs!



OMG!!! I'm super jealous!!! I've been looking for these for the longest time too! I'm glad you got them! Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Too bad there is no hint of the robe in these sick hot mod pics  JUST KIDDING!!!



Lmao bahahahahah


----------



## 9distelle

Christchrist said:


> Better pic
> 
> View attachment 1866050
> 
> 
> Love the color. And these pivoine simple pumps
> 
> View attachment 1866051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866056


LOVE the color & they are perfect on you, congrats!! Have you found them pretty comfy?


----------



## mrl1005

Lavenderduckiez said:


> OMG!!! I'm super jealous!!! I've been looking for these for the longest time too! I'm glad you got them! Congrats!



Thank you!! What size do you need them in? I will keep an eye out for another pair!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Thank you!! What size do you need them in? I will keep an eye out for another pair!



I'm a 38 in the butterfly.


----------



## stilly

mrl1005 said:


> I finally found one of my UGHs!


 
They're gorgeous!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Ok ladies. I need input. Do I need these? They are pretty hot. I have lots of black shoes but dang these are hot
> 
> View attachment 1863857


 
I would tell you no.
I have these and they're really painful to wear.

I've also had a hard time finding occasions to wear them since they're such a fancy shoe.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Better pic
> 
> View attachment 1866050
> 
> 
> Love the color. And these pivoine simple pumps
> 
> View attachment 1866051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866056


 
The Lady Peeps look stunning on you!!!
Fabulous!!!


----------



## mrl1005

stilly said:


> They're gorgeous!!!
> Congrats!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Better pic
> 
> View attachment 1866050
> 
> 
> Love the color. And these pivoine simple pumps
> 
> View attachment 1866051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866056


Again, love the colors!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

9distelle said:
			
		

> LOVE the color & they are perfect on you, congrats!! Have you found them pretty comfy?



They feel great. It's nice


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> I would tell you no.
> I have these and they're really painful to wear.
> 
> I've also had a hard time finding occasions to wear them since they're such a fancy shoe.



Hey thanks girl. it really helps


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> I would tell you no.
> I have these and they're really painful to wear.
> 
> I've also had a hard time finding occasions to wear them since they're such a fancy shoe.



*xxxxxx
*
Ooooooo look what I just ordered from horatio


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrl1005 said:


> I finally found one of my UGHs!


Oooo!!! So darn cute!!! Love em on you!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Better pic
> 
> View attachment 1866050
> 
> 
> Love the color. And these pivoine simple pumps
> 
> View attachment 1866051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866056


Love the LPs!  Such a beautiful color.  Goes well with your skin tone!
Love the pivoine Simples too!  Congrats!
XOXOXO!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> x
> Ooooooo look what I just ordered from horatio
> 
> View attachment 1866689


Gosh!  I so want these!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

WwwooottttTTT!!!
Finally after years looking for these...
Lady Peep Spikes 150 Nappa Black/Silver!!!  Ttaddddaaaaa!!!!!!

Oops, sorry!  Forgot to change the size of the photos.  Might be too big, ugh!


----------



## wannaprada

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> WwwooottttTTT!!!
> Finally after years looking for these...
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Nappa Black/Silver!!!  Ttaddddaaaaa!!!!!!
> 
> Oops, sorry!  Forgot to change the size of the photos.  Might be too big, ugh!



Those are TDF! And what great legs you have!! Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> x
> Ooooooo look what I just ordered from horatio
> 
> View attachment 1866689


 WOW gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> WwwooottttTTT!!!
> Finally after years looking for these...
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Nappa Black/Silver!!! Ttaddddaaaaa!!!!!!
> 
> Oops, sorry! Forgot to change the size of the photos. Might be too big, ugh!


 Congrats!!  They are fabulous!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

wannaprada said:


> Those are TDF! And what great legs you have!! Congrats!


Been after these for 2 years plus!!! YAY!!!
Thank you so much!!!

Legs, camera angle magic, hehehe!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

beagly911 said:


> Congrats!!  They are fabulous!!


Thank you!!!  So happy about em!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Gosh!  I so want these!!!



You will have them. I sure hope he emails you soon


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> WwwooottttTTT!!!
> Finally after years looking for these...
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Nappa Black/Silver!!!  Ttaddddaaaaa!!!!!!
> 
> Oops, sorry!  Forgot to change the size of the photos.  Might be too big, ugh!



That's so hot!!!! You go girl!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> WOW gorgeous!



Thanks beagly


----------



## heychar

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> WwwooottttTTT!!!
> Finally after years looking for these...
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Nappa Black/Silver!!!  Ttaddddaaaaa!!!!!!
> 
> Oops, sorry!  Forgot to change the size of the photos.  Might be too big, ugh!



Congrats on finding them  They look great on you!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> When you want to sell lol. I will just buy from you. We are the sane size lol.
> Ooooooo look what I just ordered from horatio
> 
> View attachment 1866689


 Love all the new shoes Christchrist. Congratulations. They look gorgeous on you.


----------



## megt10

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> WwwooottttTTT!!!
> Finally after years looking for these...
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Nappa Black/Silver!!! Ttaddddaaaaa!!!!!!
> 
> Oops, sorry! Forgot to change the size of the photos. Might be too big, ugh!


 Stunning Helen! Congratulations. I want the spikes so badly but I have a really hard time walking in the LP for some reason. Someday I will find mine. Until then I will just look at yours and


----------



## heychar

Christchrist said:


> When you want to sell lol. I will just buy from you. We are the sane size lol.
> Ooooooo look what I just ordered from horatio
> 
> View attachment 1866689





Christchrist said:


> Better pic
> 
> View attachment 1866050
> 
> 
> Love the color. And these pivoine simple pumps
> 
> View attachment 1866051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866056



Congrats on everything


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> You will have them. I sure hope he emails you soon


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> That's so hot!!!! You go girl!


Thank you!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

heychar said:


> Congrats on finding them  They look great on you!


Thank you heychar!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> Stunning Helen! Congratulations. I want the spikes so badly but I have a really hard time walking in the LP for some reason. Someday I will find mine. Until then I will just look at yours and


Dear meg,

I have been having foot problems myself, but these are fairly comfy.  I think it is because it is nappa.  Very soft despite the spikes which usually makes the shoe tougher.   You should look into them!!!  Shoe twins YAY!!!

I know you can conquer em!!!


----------



## jeninvan

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> WwwooottttTTT!!!
> Finally after years looking for these...
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Nappa Black/Silver!!!  Ttaddddaaaaa!!!!!!
> 
> Oops, sorry!  Forgot to change the size of the photos.  Might be too big, ugh!



They look absolutely amazing on you...congratulations


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

jeninvan said:


> They look absolutely amazing on you...congratulations


Thank you so much!!!  I am psyched!!!
Thought I wanted Pigalle Spikes, but might like these better!


----------



## crystalhowlett

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> WwwooottttTTT!!!
> Finally after years looking for these...
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Nappa Black/Silver!!!  Ttaddddaaaaa!!!!!!
> 
> Oops, sorry!  Forgot to change the size of the photos.  Might be too big, ugh!



OMG!!!! Sooo hot. U r killin'em!!  Fab find.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

crystalhowlett said:


> OMG!!!! Sooo hot. U r killin'em!!  Fab find.


Woott!!!  Thank you so much for the thumbs up!!!
Love em, just love em!!!


----------



## VernisLUV

Omg!! All of these shoes are gorgeous!! Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## Mi_Lan

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> WwwooottttTTT!!!
> Finally after years looking for these...
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Nappa Black/Silver!!!  Ttaddddaaaaa!!!!!!
> 
> Oops, sorry!  Forgot to change the size of the photos.  Might be too big, ugh!



We are shoe twins darling!!! Look fab on you !!!


----------



## Mi_Lan

These CL went home with me last week. I got them all on CL private sale. All were  50% off if buy from 5pairs + !!!, OMG, what a great deal...so I can't control myself not buying them....love every single pair....!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Mi_Lan said:


> We are shoe twins darling!!! Look fab on you !!!


Yippeeee, shoe twins YAY!!!
Thank you, Mi_Lan


----------



## Mi_Lan

.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Mi_Lan said:


> These CL went home with me last week. I got them all on CL private sale. All were  50% off if buy from 5pairs + !!!, OMG, what a great deal...so I can't control myself not buying them....love every single pair....!!!


WOW!!!  What a great deal!!!  Congrats!!!
They all look awesome on you!!!


----------



## Mi_Lan

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> WOW!!!  What a great deal!!!  Congrats!!!
> They all look awesome on you!!!



Thank you Helenoftroy45! I was so happy with this deal. Love your shoes and .... Your legs.  .will take photo of my LP spikes too. I haven't taken them out of box yet although love them so much! So excited when seeing your post, I suddenly need to wear them tomorrow lol!


----------



## Cshotcoco

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> WwwooottttTTT!!!
> Finally after years looking for these...
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Nappa Black/Silver!!!  Ttaddddaaaaa!!!!!!
> 
> Oops, sorry!  Forgot to change the size of the photos.  Might be too big, ugh!


These are some sexy shoe Congrats.


----------



## Cshotcoco

mrl1005 said:


> I finally found one of my UGHs!


Very pretty color.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Mi_Lan said:


> These CL went home with me last week. I got them all on CL private sale. All were 50% off if buy from 5pairs + !!!, OMG, what a great deal...so I can't control myself not buying them....love every single pair....!!!


 

Those biancas..... Im dead.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Cshotcoco said:


> These are some sexy shoe Congrats.


Thank you!!!  Was worth waiting for 2 years!!!


----------



## HiHeelsnCookies

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> WwwooottttTTT!!!
> Finally after years looking for these...
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Nappa Black/Silver!!!  Ttaddddaaaaa!!!!!!
> 
> Oops, sorry!  Forgot to change the size of the photos.  Might be too big, ugh!


How beautiful!!! Congrats on getting those! I don't think people realize how hard we have to fight and search for these shoes.


----------



## HiHeelsnCookies

Mi_Lan said:


> These CL went home with me last week. I got them all on CL private sale. All were  50% off if buy from 5pairs + !!!, OMG, what a great deal...so I can't control myself not buying them....love every single pair....!!!


That is a deal that can't be passed up! Beautiful shoes!! Great deal!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

HiHeelsnCookies said:


> How beautiful!!! Congrats on getting those! I don't think people realize how hard we have to fight and search for these shoes.


You would think silver spikes on black nappa to be the most basic spiked shoes yet they are so hard to come by.  I am over the moon!
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Mi_Lan said:
			
		

> These CL went home with me last week. I got them all on CL private sale. All were  50% off if buy from 5pairs + !!!, OMG, what a great deal...so I can't control myself not buying them....love every single pair....!!!



Nice find. Good job. Love them all


----------



## ZiggyLove

Mi_Lan said:


> These CL went home with me last week. I got them all on CL private sale. All were  50% off if buy from 5pairs + !!!, OMG, what a great deal...so I can't control myself not buying them....love every single pair....!!!


Love the new shoes! How did you hear about the private sale?


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Lmao bahahahahah


 
Actually, I think CC followed MM (Marilyn Monroe...) famous quote when asked what did she wear in bed - _'Just a few drops of Channel Nº 5...'_. 

In CC's case, she just wears her Louboutins around the house - no need for anything more, I would say!

Just pulling your leg, CC - Those look fantastic on you.

B


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Ok ladies. I need input. Do I need these? They are pretty hot. I have lots of black shoes but dang these are hot
> 
> View attachment 1863857


 
One of the most sexy, feminine, shoes in the entire CL line - need I say more??

B


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> Actually, I think CC followed MM (Marilyn Monroe...) famous quote when asked what did she wear in bed - 'Just a few drops of Channel Nº 5...'.
> 
> In CC's case, she just wears her Louboutins around the house - no need for anything more, I would say!
> 
> Just pulling your leg, CC - Those look fantastic on you.
> 
> B



Do you know me? Lol


----------



## Brazucaa

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Gosh! I so want these!!!


 
That means you BOTH have FANTASTIC taste! 

B


----------



## Brazucaa

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> WwwooottttTTT!!!
> Finally after years looking for these...
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Nappa Black/Silver!!! Ttaddddaaaaa!!!!!!
> 
> Oops, sorry! Forgot to change the size of the photos. Might be too big, ugh!


 
I do not know if the pics are too big... but some of my friends would KILL you IF a leg transplant had already been invented!...

Congratulations - you and them look HOT!

B


----------



## Brazucaa

Mi_Lan said:


> These CL went home with me last week. I got them all on CL private sale. All were 50% off if buy from 5pairs + !!!, OMG, what a great deal...so I can't control myself not buying them....love every single pair....!!!


 
And they all look good on you. Congrats.

B


----------



## Wildflower22

My first Louboutin purchase...so excited!! 100mm Corneilles from the Caesar's Las Vegas boutique. Photos really can't capture their beauty.

First night I wore them, my feet hurt like HELL. The second night wasn't very bad as long as I gave my toes a breather for about a minute every hour or so. Not bad! Small price to pay for how sexy they are


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Do you know me? Lol


 
Are you asking if I am the little fly on the wall??

B


----------



## Brazucaa

Wildflower22 said:


> My first Louboutin purchase...so excited!! 100mm Corneilles from the Caesar's Las Vegas boutique. Photos really can't capture their beauty.
> 
> First night I wore them, my feet hurt like HELL. The second night wasn't very bad as long as I gave my toes a breather for about a minute every hour or so. Not bad! Small price to pay for how sexy they are


 
Actually... pics DO manage to capture how good you two go together!... 

Congratulations on your first CL purchase - may it be the first of many, WF!

B


----------



## Wildflower22

Brazucaa said:


> Actually... pics DO manage to capture how good you two go together!...
> 
> Congratulations on your first CL purchase - may it be the first of many, WF!
> 
> B






Thank you, thank you! I think something a little more wild is in my future


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> One of the most sexy, feminine, shoes in the entire CL line - need I say more??
> 
> B



Lol


----------



## Brazucaa

Wildflower22 said:


> Thank you, thank you! I think something a little more wild is in my future


 
And we ALL would love to see pics of them in here, OK??

*B*


----------



## Christchrist

Wildflower22 said:
			
		

> My first Louboutin purchase...so excited!! 100mm Corneilles from the Caesar's Las Vegas boutique. Photos really can't capture their beauty.
> 
> First night I wore them, my feet hurt like HELL. The second night wasn't very bad as long as I gave my toes a breather for about a minute every hour or so. Not bad! Small price to pay for how sexy they are



Nice pic. They are classic and sexy.  Look great on you


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> Are you asking if I am the little fly on the wall??
> 
> B



Yes I think you are a little fly on my wall lol


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> WwwooottttTTT!!!
> Finally after years looking for these...
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Nappa Black/Silver!!! Ttaddddaaaaa!!!!!!
> 
> Oops, sorry! Forgot to change the size of the photos. Might be too big, ugh!


 YAY!!! So glad for you. But they are nothing compared to your smokin leggggggs!!! OMG


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> YAY!!! So glad for you. But they are nothing compared to your smokin leggggggs!!! OMG



Right!! Sue !!!!! Helen can rock anything with those stems


----------



## mrl1005

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> WwwooottttTTT!!!
> Finally after years looking for these...
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Nappa Black/Silver!!!  Ttaddddaaaaa!!!!!!
> 
> Oops, sorry!  Forgot to change the size of the photos.  Might be too big, ugh!


GORGEOUS! They look AMAZING on you!!!!


----------



## mrl1005

Mi_Lan said:


> These CL went home with me last week. I got them all on CL private sale. All were  50% off if buy from 5pairs + !!!, OMG, what a great deal...so I can't control myself not buying them....love every single pair....!!!


CONGRATS! Awesome deal & AMAZING shoes!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Wildflower22 said:
			
		

> My first Louboutin purchase...so excited!! 100mm Corneilles from the Caesar's Las Vegas boutique. Photos really can't capture their beauty.
> 
> First night I wore them, my feet hurt like HELL. The second night wasn't very bad as long as I gave my toes a breather for about a minute every hour or so. Not bad! Small price to pay for how sexy they are



Very nice, congrats! Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## wannaprada

Mi_Lan said:
			
		

> These CL went home with me last week. I got them all on CL private sale. All were  50% off if buy from 5pairs + !!!, OMG, what a great deal...so I can't control myself not buying them....love every single pair....!!!



Love them all. Congrats on such great deals!


----------



## mrl1005

My first CL boots!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> My first CL boots!



Ohhhh I want these


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> Ohhhh I want these


christchrist they're the pretty woman (from a couple seasons ago, i think), but i highly recommend them!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> christchrist they're the pretty woman (from a couple seasons ago, i think), but i highly recommend them!



I really need a boot. Been trying to pick one


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> WwwooottttTTT!!!
> Finally after years looking for these...
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Nappa Black/Silver!!!  Ttaddddaaaaa!!!!!!
> 
> Oops, sorry!  Forgot to change the size of the photos.  Might be too big, ugh!



Oh man how did I miss these! Huge congrats and they are amazing on you. Again I need your legs!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Wildflower22 said:


> My first Louboutin purchase...so excited!! 100mm Corneilles from the Caesar's Las Vegas boutique. Photos really can't capture their beauty.
> 
> First night I wore them, my feet hurt like HELL. The second night wasn't very bad as long as I gave my toes a breather for about a minute every hour or so. Not bad! Small price to pay for how sexy they are



Those are super sexy!!!


----------



## jeninvan

Wildflower22 said:


> My first Louboutin purchase...so excited!! 100mm Corneilles from the Caesar's Las Vegas boutique. Photos really can't capture their beauty.
> 
> First night I wore them, my feet hurt like HELL. The second night wasn't very bad as long as I gave my toes a breather for about a minute every hour or so. Not bad! Small price to pay for how sexy they are



Love those...super sexy


----------



## jeninvan

Mi_Lan said:


> These CL went home with me last week. I got them all on CL private sale. All were  50% off if buy from 5pairs + !!!, OMG, what a great deal...so I can't control myself not buying them....love every single pair....!!!



What an amazing haul all are tdf congrats


----------



## evanescent

Wildflower22 said:


> My first Louboutin purchase...so excited!! 100mm Corneilles from the Caesar's Las Vegas boutique. Photos really can't capture their beauty.
> 
> First night I wore them, my feet hurt like HELL. The second night wasn't very bad as long as I gave my toes a breather for about a minute every hour or so. Not bad! Small price to pay for how sexy they are



Those are gorgeous on you! I totally know what you mean about the Corneilles.. They were unbelievably painful straight out of the box, but once they're broken in, they are really comfy now!



Mi_Lan said:


> These CL went home with me last week. I got them all on CL private sale. All were  50% off if buy from 5pairs + !!!, OMG, what a great deal...so I can't control myself not buying them....love every single pair....!!!



Congrats!! Those are some fabulous pairs you scored.



HelenOfTroy45 said:


> WwwooottttTTT!!!
> Finally after years looking for these...
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Nappa Black/Silver!!!  Ttaddddaaaaa!!!!!!
> 
> Oops, sorry!  Forgot to change the size of the photos.  Might be too big, ugh!



Gorgeous Helen! Those are to die for, and your legs are amazing!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Wildflower22 said:


> My first Louboutin purchase...so excited!! 100mm Corneilles from the Caesar's Las Vegas boutique. Photos really can't capture their beauty.
> 
> First night I wore them, my feet hurt like HELL. The second night wasn't very bad as long as I gave my toes a breather for about a minute every hour or so. Not bad! Small price to pay for how sexy they are


I love these!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Brazucaa said:


> Are you asking if I am the little fly on the wall??
> 
> B


:lolots:


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> YAY!!! So glad for you. But they are nothing compared to your smokin leggggggs!!! OMG


SueGalle thank you so much!!! Blush blush


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrl1005 said:


> GORGEOUS! They look AMAZING on you!!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrl1005 said:


> My first CL boots!


Awesome!!!  Sexy and elegant!!!  Mod pics???


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Ohhhh I want these


Uh-oh, she is on the prowl hehehe


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> Oh man how did I miss these! Huge congrats and they are amazing on you. Again I need your legs!!!


She is BBBbbaaaaaccccckkkkkkkkKKKKKK!!!!!
Yay!!!

Thank you hun!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Brazucaa said:


> I do not know if the pics are too big... but some of my friends would KILL you IF a leg transplant had already been invented!...
> 
> Congratulations - you and them look HOT!
> 
> B


Cant wait to take em out on a spin!
Thank you for the kind compliments


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

evanescent said:


> Those are gorgeous on you! I totally know what you mean about the Corneilles.. They were unbelievably painful straight out of the box, but once they're broken in, they are really comfy now!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!! Those are some fabulous pairs you scored.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Helen! Those are to die for, and your legs are amazing!


Thank you evanescent!!!  I am so happy about em!!!  Too long a wait it was!!!

Sorry I havent been able to figure out how to multi quote dohhhh...


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Matte python daffodil :wahoo:

Sized .5 down from my new CL TTS (I've shrunk half a size) but still have teensy but of heel slip. Ironically no more heel slip than my cameo lady daf which are half a size up from TTS lol but anyway here they are.! 
Scales are a tad dry but that's no problem to fix


----------



## Wildflower22

Christchrist said:


> Nice pic. They are classic and sexy.  Look great on you



Thank you very much! I wanted a classic first pair (originally the 120mm Pigalle) but these fit the bill even better!


----------



## Wildflower22

wannaprada said:


> Very nice, congrats! Welcome to the addiction!



Thank you! Already terrifying my husband (again) by planning my next pair. He doesn't understand but could easily spend $1000 on a golf club lol.


----------



## Wildflower22

mrl1005 said:


> My first CL boots!



To die for!!


----------



## Wildflower22

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are super sexy!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Wildflower22

jeninvan said:


> Love those...super sexy



Thank you! Yes, suuuper sexy!


----------



## Wildflower22

evanescent said:


> Those are gorgeous on you! I totally know what you mean about the Corneilles.. They were unbelievably painful straight out of the box, but once they're broken in, they are really comfy now!



Yep! They were really comfortable in the store. Hell the first night. Much better the next. I love them because I can threaten my brother in laws with the spikey heel when they misbehave


----------



## Wildflower22

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I love these!!!



Thank you!! So do I! Can't wait to show them to my dad. He will probably faint (but from the price) haha! Mama says they are the prettiest shoes she's ever seen  Now gotta get her to convert and buy a pair!


----------



## caitvee

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> One of the most sexy, feminine, shoes in the entire CL line - need I say more??
> 
> B



Agree. They are amazing. Are they 120mm?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Matte python daffodil :wahoo:
> 
> Sized .5 down from my new CL TTS (I've shrunk half a size) but still have teensy but of heel slip. Ironically no more heel slip than my cameo lady daf which are half a size up from TTS lol but anyway here they are.!
> Scales are a tad dry but that's no problem to fix


WOW!!!!!  They are something!  Definitely a statement shoe YAY!  Congrats!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Wildflower22 said:


> Thank you!! So do I! Can't wait to show them to my dad. He will probably faint (but from the price) haha! Mama says they are the prettiest shoes she's ever seen  Now gotta get her to convert and buy a pair!


The cut of the shoe is beautiful.  Very sexy!
Once again, congrats!!!  Its all downhill from here girl


----------



## heychar

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Matte python daffodil :wahoo:
> 
> Sized .5 down from my new CL TTS (I've shrunk half a size) but still have teensy but of heel slip. Ironically no more heel slip than my cameo lady daf which are half a size up from TTS lol but anyway here they are.!
> Scales are a tad dry but that's no problem to fix



Congrats  are you going to spray the scales with something? if so what are you going to use? I thought the same thing but then I thought well its supposed to matte so I guess thats how theyre meant to be! but if yours turns out great i'm so doing it too! lol


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> WOW!!!!!  They are something!  Definitely a statement shoe YAY!  Congrats!!!






			
				heychar said:
			
		

> Congrats  are you going to spray the scales with something? if so what are you going to use? I thought the same thing but then I thought well its supposed to matte so I guess thats how theyre meant to be! but if yours turns out great i'm so doing it too! lol



Thanks ladies. Char yeah I'm gunna use melatonian I think, I know they're matte but I don't them to dry out and peel or anything!


----------



## heychar

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Thanks ladies. Char yeah I'm gunna use melatonian I think, I know they're matte but I don't them to dry out and peel or anything!



Did you find anyone here on TPF thats tried Melatonian on matte python before here? If so what were the results? any pics?


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

heychar said:
			
		

> Did you find anyone here on TPF thats tried Melatonian on matte python before here? If so what were the results? any pics?



If u google search Matte python daffodil melatonian the post comes up but there's no pics I don't think!


----------



## heychar

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> If u google search Matte python daffodil melatonian the post comes up but there's no pics I don't think!



Thanks will take a look now


----------



## caitvee

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> WwwooottttTTT!!!
> Finally after years looking for these...
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Nappa Black/Silver!!!  Ttaddddaaaaa!!!!!!
> 
> Oops, sorry!  Forgot to change the size of the photos.  Might be too big, ugh!



Those are flipping amazing. I now feel über conservative with my recent purchase.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Matte python daffodil :wahoo:
> 
> Sized .5 down from my new CL TTS (I've shrunk half a size) but still have teensy but of heel slip. Ironically no more heel slip than my cameo lady daf which are half a size up from TTS lol but anyway here they are.!
> Scales are a tad dry but that's no problem to fix



These are a super gorgeous pair!

Did you get half size down? Are they so tight?


----------



## caitvee

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok ladies. I need input. Do I need these? They are pretty hot.  I have lots of black shoes but dang these are hot



Obsessed. Yes you need them. What's the name and heel height?


----------



## texas87

mrl1005 said:


> I finally found one of my UGHs!


 
 these are one of my UHGs too but in the black nappa. I have been searching for them for a while. If you see one in a 36 pm me. Love them on you!


----------



## Christchrist

caitvee said:
			
		

> Obsessed. Yes you need them. What's the name and heel height?



They are Picks and Co 120mm


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

caitvee said:


> Those are flipping amazing. I now feel über conservative with my recent purchase.


Conservative is good.  Most of my CLs are from the classic collection.
These are fun, but assume I wont be able to wear them forever.
Classic and elegant is the best!


----------



## megt10

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear meg,
> 
> I have been having foot problems myself, but these are fairly comfy.  I think it is because it is nappa.  Very soft despite the spikes which usually makes the shoe tougher.   You should look into them!!!  Shoe twins YAY!!!
> 
> I know you can conquer em!!!



I will just have to look at yours I really don't think the LP is a good style for me. I hate not being able to walk confidently in a shoe.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

CRISPEDROSA said:


> These are a super gorgeous pair!
> 
> Did you get half size down? Are they so tight?


 
No they fit in the toe but still have heel slip! So weird! x


----------



## mojito3008

So these are on their way to me, hope they'll arrive soon. Love the colour. BIG LIPS RED PONY HAIR


----------



## JessieG

Mi_Lan said:
			
		

> These CL went home with me last week. I got them all on CL private sale. All were  50% off if buy from 5pairs + !!!, OMG, what a great deal...so I can't control myself not buying them....love every single pair....!!!



I am soooo flippin jealous...I too would have gone nuts!! How does one learn of these private sales?!?


----------



## Kenyanqn

mojito3008 said:


> So these are on their way to me, hope they'll arrive soon. Love the colour. BIG LIPS RED PONY HAIR


omg, that heel scares me but the shoe is gorgeous...congrats!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Matte python daffodil :wahoo:
> 
> Sized .5 down from my new CL TTS (I've shrunk half a size) but still have teensy but of heel slip. Ironically no more heel slip than my cameo lady daf which are half a size up from TTS lol but anyway here they are.!
> Scales are a tad dry but that's no problem to fix


gorgeous!!!


----------



## mrl1005

texas87 said:


> these are one of my UHGs too but in the black nappa. I have been searching for them for a while. If you see one in a 36 pm me. Love them on you!



You got it! I will def keep an eye out!!


----------



## mrl1005

Wildflower22 said:


> To die for!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## mrl1005

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Awesome!!!  Sexy and elegant!!!  Mod pics???



Thank you so much Helen! Here are some mod pics...

[and yes in the last photo those are stairs for my "little one" (aka Bella, the Yorkie. Every time I try on CLs, she has to be right next to me smelling the shoes. (The one time I got scammed off a pair of Choo boots...she was no where in sight!)  She's my little authenticator. )


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Thank you so much Helen! Here are some mod pics...
> 
> [and yes in the last photo those are stairs for my "little one" (aka Bella, the Yorkie. Every time I try on CLs, she has to be right next to me smelling the shoes. (The one time I got scammed off a pair of Choo boots...she was no where in sight!)  She's my little authenticator. )



Those are sexy!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> No they fit in the toe but still have heel slip! So weird! x



Ummm, weird, I went half size down on my black kid daffodiles and they fit me well but so tight in the toe box, i hope they will strech a little in that zone. 

Have you try with a pad? Maybe you have a super narrow feet... I hate when my shoes have a heel slip, dont feel secure :S


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

mrl1005 said:


> Thank you so much Helen! Here are some mod pics...
> 
> [and yes in the last photo those are stairs for my "little one" (aka Bella, the Yorkie. Every time I try on CLs, she has to be right next to me smelling the shoes. (The one time I got scammed off a pair of Choo boots...she was no where in sight!)  She's my little authenticator. )



Beautiful!! 

Nice boots!! You look fab!


----------



## SueGalle

mrl1005 said:


> Thank you so much Helen! Here are some mod pics...
> 
> [and yes in the last photo those are stairs for my "little one" (aka Bella, the Yorkie. Every time I try on CLs, she has to be right next to me smelling the shoes. (The one time I got scammed off a pair of Choo boots...she was no where in sight!)  She's my little authenticator. )


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrl1005 said:


> Thank you so much Helen! Here are some mod pics...
> 
> [and yes in the last photo those are stairs for my "little one" (aka Bella, the Yorkie. Every time I try on CLs, she has to be right next to me smelling the shoes. (The one time I got scammed off a pair of Choo boots...she was no where in sight!)  She's my little authenticator. )


OoohhhhhhHHHH!!!!  I love them on you even more!!!  They are stunning!!! You are stunning!!!

Bella cracks me up!  So cute and smart!
My kitties try and get into the photo too whenever I am trying to take a photo of my shoes!  What is it about them???  They want to become a member of TPF?!?!?!


----------



## anniethecat

mrl1005 said:


> Thank you so much Helen! Here are some mod pics...
> 
> [and yes in the last photo those are stairs for my "little one" (aka Bella, the Yorkie. Every time I try on CLs, she has to be right next to me smelling the shoes. (The one time I got scammed off a pair of Choo boots...she was no where in sight!) She's my little authenticator. )


 
Love the boots and your dress....where did you get it, of you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Louboufan

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Matte python daffodil :wahoo:
> 
> Sized .5 down from my new CL TTS (I've shrunk half a size) but still have teensy but of heel slip. Ironically no more heel slip than my cameo lady daf which are half a size up from TTS lol but anyway here they are.!
> Scales are a tad dry but that's no problem to fix



Drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Louboufan

Christchrist said:


> When you want to sell lol. I will just buy from you. We are the sane size lol.
> Ooooooo look what I just ordered from horatio
> 
> View attachment 1866689


----------



## Christchrist

Louboufan said:
			
		

>



I'm counting down the days. They arrive in 6! Weeeeeee


----------



## mrl1005

anniethecat said:


> Love the boots and your dress....where did you get it, of you don't mind me asking?



Aww thank you so much! It's such an old dress too! It's BCBG (outlet store purchase)


----------



## mrl1005

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> OoohhhhhhHHHH!!!!  I love them on you even more!!!  They are stunning!!! You are stunning!!!
> 
> Bella cracks me up!  So cute and smart!
> My kitties try and get into the photo too whenever I am trying to take a photo of my shoes!  What is it about them???  They want to become a member of TPF?!?!?!



Awwww thank you sooo much! You are too sweet!!! And, I think so...TPF pets are so wise


----------



## mrl1005

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> Nice boots!! You look fab!



Thank you!!!


----------



## mrl1005

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are sexy!


Thank ya, thank ya! (and for boots that aren't broken in...and dare I say it....they are pretty comfy too!)


----------



## Christchrist

Ok I just got my newest addition!!! Who is ready?


----------



## Christchrist

No one is here


----------



## texas87

READY!! Bring them on ChristChrist


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> No one is here



I am patiently waiting luvah!!


----------



## Christchrist

Gold watersnake glitter Maggie. Wooohoooo. Pre owned in good shape and already broken in. Weeee


----------



## texas87

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1871170
> 
> 
> Gold watersnake glitter Maggie. Wooohoooo. Pre owned in good shape and already broken in. Weeee


 
OMG...awesome! Woo hoo. Love those and they look great on you!


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> OMG...awesome! Woo hoo. Love those and they look great on you!



Thanks tex. they feel like budda


----------



## texas87

Christchrist said:


> Thanks tex. they feel like budda


 
That is for sure one of my fav Maggie's. Where'd you score them..the bay?


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> That is for sure one of my fav Maggie's. Where'd you score them..the bay?



Yeah on the bay. I love my pony hair black ones from Saks. This is a very close second


----------



## texas87

Christchrist said:


> Yeah on the bay. I love my pony hair black ones from Saks. This is a very close second


 

Yeah I love those too. Those may have to be my next purchase.


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> Yeah I love those too. Those may have to be my next purchase.



If you sign up for Saks email you get 10% off.  Or if you call Stacy in the Houston Saks she can honor the 10% off in her store and ship to you. She is very very good at finding me shoes.


----------



## texas87

Christchrist said:


> If you sign up for Saks email you get 10% off. Or if you call Stacy in the Houston Saks she can honor the 10% off in her store and ship to you. She is very very good at finding me shoes.


 
HEHE dont know if you noticed but I'm actually from Houston. Guess Stacy will become my new best friend.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

texas87 said:


> HEHE dont know if you noticed but I'm actually from Houston. Guess Stacy will become my new best friend.



I did not know that you could use the 10% off on Louboutins... Good to know.


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> HEHE dont know if you noticed but I'm actually from Houston. Guess Stacy will become my new best friend.



Ohhhh tell her Cynthia sent ya. She is very good at texting and emailing photos.


----------



## Christchrist

LizzielovesCL said:
			
		

> I did not know that you could use the 10% off on Louboutins... Good to know.



I do online. I signed my whole family up for emails lol


----------



## Christchrist

Ok one more reveal today. Who's with me?


----------



## Christchrist

Any guesses?


----------



## attyxthomas

Open open open


----------



## Christchrist

Any guesses?


----------



## Christchrist




----------



## Christchrist

Lady peep spikes!!! Ohhhh baby they feel tight but look so good.


----------



## Christchrist

Mod shots


----------



## 9distelle

Christchrist said:


> Mod shots
> 
> View attachment 1871332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871338


They look awesome on you and your french pedi!!


----------



## Christchrist

9distelle said:
			
		

> They look awesome on you and your french pedi!!



Thanks . I'm madly in love


----------



## noonoo07

^^ gorgeous!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Christchrist

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> ^^ gorgeous!  Congratulations!!



Thanks shoe twin


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1871170
> 
> 
> Gold watersnake glitter Maggie. Wooohoooo. Pre owned in good shape and already broken in. Weeee
> 
> View attachment 1871171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871173
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871176


Awesome pick!  Gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Mod shots
> 
> View attachment 1871332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871338


Brilliant!!!  Smokin HOT!  You ROCK girl!!!


----------



## cfca22

Christchrist said:


> Mod shots
> 
> View attachment 1871332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871338





OMG they look great on you. I love love these I need a pair too


----------



## brittany729

Christchrist said:


> Mod shots
> 
> View attachment 1871332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871338


Gorgeous!  Those look great on you.


----------



## Christchrist

brittany729 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!  Those look great on you.



Awww thanks


----------



## Christchrist

cfca22 said:
			
		

> OMG they look great on you. I love love these I need a pair too



Saks baby.


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Awesome pick!  Gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!!






			
				HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Brilliant!!!  Smokin HOT!  You ROCK girl!!!



Thanks hot momma. I love them!


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Thanks hot momma. I love them!



I did it! Multi quote


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Mod shots
> 
> View attachment 1871332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871338


OMG I LOVE THEM ON YOU!! How do they feel??


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> OMG I LOVE THEM ON YOU!! How do they feel??



They feel really good. A little tight but the perfect before they stretch a tiny bit tight. I love them!!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Mod shots
> 
> View attachment 1871332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871338


 They look gorgeous on you!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> They look gorgeous on you!!



Thanks beagly. I just love them


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Mod shots



You know at first I wasn't convinced about the spikes. Thought it wasn't quite my style so never tried them on but after seeing your mod shots it's really making me reconsider. Looks gorgeous. Congrats on the new pair(s)!


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Mod shots
> 
> View attachment 1871332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871338


 
I do not think they look good... 

More like... Exquisite, Amazing!!

And they look just fabulous on you - and yes, that French pedi helps too. Congratulations. Another fantastic addition to your closet

B


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> I do not think they look good...
> 
> More like... Exquisite, Amazing!!
> 
> And they look just fabulous on you - and yes, that French pedi helps too. Congratulations. Another fantastic addition to your closet
> 
> B



Thanks B. means a lot coming from you


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Mod shots



They look awesome on you.


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> They look awesome on you.



Thanks Jessie


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> I did it! Multi quote


Someone teach me!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Someone teach me!!!



Sending you the email I got now


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Thanks hot momma. I love them!



She ain't no hot momma, she is a MOLTEN momma:giggles::giggles:


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> She ain't no hot momma, she is a MOLTEN momma:giggles::giggles:



Yeah I agree


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Yeah I agree



as are UUUUU!,


----------



## Christchrist

These are killing me! Lol


----------



## Christchrist

So are these!! Blah


----------



## SueGalle

christchrist said:


> View attachment 1871792
> 
> 
> these are killing me! Lol



w. O. O. F


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> w. O. O. F



Friggin hideous


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> She ain't no hot momma, she is a MOLTEN momma:giggles::giggles:


Sue you silly silly girl


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Sue you silly silly girl



I think I the Thwallowed thum thilly pillth....


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> I think I the Thwallowed thum thilly pillth....


I wuv you!!!


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I wuv you!!!



I wuv you too hewwen to twoy


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Mod shots
> 
> View attachment 1871332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871338



Those are super hot! What size are those?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1871792
> 
> 
> These are killing me! Lol


Bwahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1871794
> 
> 
> So are these!! Blah


Looks like something Santa's helpers would wear... yick!
Is M. Louboutin high on something?  A joke?


----------



## msd31

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Matte python daffodil :wahoo:
> 
> Sized .5 down from my new CL TTS (I've shrunk half a size) but still have teensy but of heel slip. Ironically no more heel slip than my cameo lady daf which are half a size up from TTS lol but anyway here they are.!
> Scales are a tad dry but that's no problem to fix




Hi! these are amazing on you.

I was wondering if you got a chance to try on the patent dafs? If so, can you give me a bit of info of how the sizing/fit was? Thank you!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

OMG ... UAU (10x),            ...  it is very beautiful and seductive for any men that are into women feet and high heels ... perfect as your others modpics, congrats ...    :urock:   !!!



Christchrist said:


> Mod shots
> 
> View attachment 1871332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871338


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Those are super hot! What size are those?



They are a 40


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Looks like something Santa's helpers would wear... yick!
> Is M. Louboutin high on something?  A joke?



It's like some sort of sick cartoon.  Ugh they give me nightmares


----------



## Christchrist

CLShoe_Lover said:
			
		

> OMG ... UAU (10x),            ...  it is very beautiful and seductive for any men that are into women feet and high heels ... perfect as your others modpics, congrats ...    :urock:   !!!



Thanks lol. I hope the hubby likes them


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1871170
> 
> 
> Gold watersnake glitter Maggie. Wooohoooo. Pre owned in good shape and already broken in. Weeee
> 
> View attachment 1871171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871173
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871176



These look so hot on you! Congrats.


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> It's like some sort of sick cartoon.  Ugh they give me nightmares



Don't be hatin on the man C! He gives us so much beauty. Besides, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.....right?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> Don't be hatin on the man C! He gives us so much beauty. Besides, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.....right?


Come on Sue, you cannot possibly say those pairs are a beauty!!!  Hardly!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> Don't be hatin on the man C! He gives us so much beauty. Besides, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.....right?


Always the ultimate optimist that you are!  So sweet


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Come on Sue, you cannot possibly say those pairs are a beauty!!!  Hardly!!!



Hehe, I Wuv you soo much hewwen!! Personally, they are not for me, but they might be a vision of delight to another


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Always the ultimate optimist that you are!  So sweet



I try my dear friend, I try


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Mod shots
> 
> View attachment 1871332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871338


OMG, another pair of totally HOT shoes, huge congrats. Love them!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> Hehe, I Wuv you soo much hewwen!! Personally, they are not for me, but they might be a vision of delight to another


So sweet!  A heart of GOLD:kiss:


----------



## SueGalle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> So sweet! A heart of GOLD:kiss:


 Arigato gozaimasu!!! Shinyuu


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> Arigato gozaimasu!!! Shinyuu


----------



## LizzielovesCL

megt10 said:


> OMG, another pair of totally HOT shoes, huge congrats. Love them!


I agree, love the new shoes!


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> These look so hot on you! Congrats.



Thanks meg! Now I need the closet


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Don't be hatin on the man C! He gives us so much beauty. Besides, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.....right?



Is the beholder an ewok?


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Is the beholder an ewok?


 YOU'RE KILLIN ME


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> OMG, another pair of totally HOT shoes, huge congrats. Love them!



Thanks meg. These are TDF


----------



## Christchrist

LizzielovesCL said:
			
		

> I agree, love the new shoes!



Thanks Lizzie.


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> YOU'RE KILLIN ME



I speak the truth lol


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Is the beholder an ewok?


Gwahahahahahahaha:lolots:


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> I speak the truth lol


Tis why I wuv you!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Tis why I wuv you!!!



oh i love you!!!


----------



## Cshotcoco

CLShoe_Lover said:


> OMG ... UAU (10x),           ... it is very beautiful and seductive for any men that are into women feet and high heels ... perfect as your others modpics, congrats ...    :urock:   !!!


 I just cant get enough of spikes  love your shoes


----------



## jeninvan

Christchrist said:


> Mod shots
> 
> View attachment 1871332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871338



OMG They looks so HOT on you!!! love love love spikes


----------



## Christchrist

Cshotcoco said:
			
		

> I just cant get enough of spikes  love your shoes






			
				jeninvan said:
			
		

> OMG They looks so HOT on you!!! love love love spikes



Thank you so much. They are my fav right now


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Friggin hideous


 
I couldn't agree with you more... O M G... what on Earth possessed that design dept???

B


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

I´m sure your hubby have no reason not to and even an ewok into heels would love em in anyway :lolots:   ... Cheers and all the best    !!!




Christchrist said:


> Thanks lol. I hope the hubby likes them


----------



## Brazucaa

SueGalle said:


> Don't be hatin on the man C! He gives us so much beauty. Besides, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.....right?


 
If I may, "_beauty is in the eye of the beholder_"... Which means they are now employing what?? People with very bad eyesight???

We have come to expect *grace, beauty and elegance* from M. Louboutin's creations. For me, at least, those nightmarish _things_ CC managed to, somehow, discover, have nothing of those atributes for _this _pair of eyes...

B


----------



## SueGalle

Brazucaa said:


> If I may, "_beauty is in the eye of the beholder_"... Which means they are now employing what?? People with very bad eyesight???
> 
> We have come to expect *grace, beauty and elegance* from M. Louboutin's creations. For me, at least, those nightmarish _things_ CC managed to, somehow, discover, have nothing of those atributes for _this _pair of eyes...
> 
> B


 Sorry B, I was just thinking if he created them, they must have SOME redeeming qualities????


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Is the beholder an ewok?


 


B


----------



## Brazucaa

SueGalle said:


> Sorry B, I was just thinking if he created them, they must have SOME redeeming qualities????


 
I can accept that...

Now, hoping I will not offend you, may I ask - can you name ONE, pleaaase??? 

B


----------



## SueGalle

Brazucaa said:


> I can accept that...
> 
> Now, hoping I will not offend you, may I ask - can you name ONE, pleaaase???
> 
> B


 You could never offend me, however, being on "Off Topic" parole, I will simply say that I can't think of a single redeeming characteristic of those pieces of....footwear.


----------



## Brazucaa

SueGalle said:


> You could never offend me, however, being on "Off Topic" parole, I will simply say that I can't think of a single redeeming characteristic of those pieces of....footwear.


 


B


----------



## Christchrist

CLShoe_Lover said:
			
		

> I´m sure your hubby have no reason not to and even an ewok into heels would love em in anyway :lolots:   ... Cheers and all the best    !!!



Bash hahahaha


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> If I may, "beauty is in the eye of the beholder"... Which means they are now employing what?? People with very bad eyesight???
> 
> We have come to expect grace, beauty and elegance from M. Louboutin's creations. For me, at least, those nightmarish things CC managed to, somehow, discover, have nothing of those atributes for this pair of eyes...
> 
> B






			
				SueGalle said:
			
		

> Sorry B, I was just thinking if he created them, they must have SOME redeeming qualities????



Let's just agree to disagree BUT mainly agree that they are hideous monstrosities of toes room fur wood things


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> You could never offend me, however, being on "Off Topic" parole, I will simply say that I can't think of a single redeeming characteristic of those pieces of....footwear.


:lolots:So honest Sue, those pairs are just too darn ugly hahaha!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SueGalle said:


> You could never offend me, however, being on "Off Topic" parole, I will simply say that I can't think of a single redeeming characteristic of those pieces of....footwear.


----------



## caitvee

Christchrist said:
			
		

> These are killing me! Lol



Who killed Oscar the Grouch, skinned him, and put him on a shoe?!


----------



## Christchrist

caitvee said:
			
		

> Who killed Oscar the Grouch, skinned him, and put him on a shoe?!



Bahahahahahaha. Look a big boot lol


----------



## MrX

Christchrist said:


> Mod shots
> 
> View attachment 1871332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1871338


WOW! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## heychar

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1871792
> 
> 
> These are killing me! Lol





Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1871794
> 
> 
> So are these!! Blah





Christchrist said:


> Bahahahahahaha. Look a big boot lol
> 
> View attachment 1874194



I know someone some where is going to love these but I think they're plain fugly


----------



## Vlad

Please take off-topic chatter into PM. Heaps of chatter only make it more difficult for viewers to find the reveals, which is what this thread is intended for.


----------



## mojito3008

I have two additions, Rolando bright red (hope they'll work though) and Lina boots, so in love


----------



## DebbiNC

mojito3008 said:


> I have two additions, Rolando bright red (hope they'll work though) and Lina boots, so in love




Love the Rolandos and the boots are simply awesome! Hope the Rolandos work for you, they are really pretty!


----------



## mojito3008

Thank you very much for your kind words Debbi I really hope they'll work as I got them TTS but it's recommended to size up.. but I couldn't resist, I've been searching for them for ages so I'm determined to make them work



DebbiNC said:


> Love the Rolandos and the boots are simply awesome! Hope the Rolandos work for you, they are really pretty!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

mojito3008 said:


> I have two additions, Rolando bright red (hope they'll work though) and Lina boots, so in love


Love the red on the Rolandos, and boots so cool!


----------



## fumi

mojito3008 said:


> I have two additions, Rolando bright red (hope they'll work though) and Lina boots, so in love



Both pairs are beautiful!


----------



## Christchrist

mojito3008 said:
			
		

> I have two additions, Rolando bright red (hope they'll work though) and Lina boots, so in love



Ohhhh congrats. I'm still trying to find a good red patent


----------



## mojito3008

Thank you girls Christchrist, I'm sure you'll find a great pair for yourself!!



LizzielovesCL said:


> Love the red on the Rolandos, and boots so cool!





fumi said:


> Both pairs are beautiful!





Christchrist said:


> Ohhhh congrats. I'm still trying to find a good red patent


----------



## Christchrist

mojito3008 said:
			
		

> Thank you girls Christchrist, I'm sure you'll find a great pair for yourself!!



I'm on the hunt. Thanks doll


----------



## AEGIS

mojito3008 said:


> I have two additions, Rolando bright red (hope they'll work though) and Lina boots, so in love




killer boots.


----------



## beagly911

mojito3008 said:


> I have two additions, Rolando bright red (hope they'll work though) and Lina boots, so in love


Lovely additions!!  Love the Rolando's, I have them in the dark red and adore them!  The Lina's are spectacular!


----------



## kittenslingerie

mojito3008 said:


> I have two additions, Rolando bright red (hope they'll work though) and Lina boots, so in love



I love both pairs! Gorgeous. Where did you get the Lina boots?


----------



## wannaprada

mojito3008 said:
			
		

> I have two additions, Rolando bright red (hope they'll work though) and Lina boots, so in love



I just love the Rolando in bright red!! Congrats!


----------



## mojito3008

THANK YOU all for your words!!



AEGIS said:


> killer boots.



Aegis they really are! I hope I can pull them off properly.



beagly911 said:


> Lovely additions!!  Love the Rolando's, I have  them in the dark red and adore them!  The Lina's are  spectacular!



I adore the dark red ones as well, I love how deep the colour looks. I hope I'll get them in this colour too one day, red shoes are always so gorgeous.



kittenslingerie said:


> I love both pairs! Gorgeous. Where did you get the Lina boots?



I got them from a girl here in my local area (I'm living in Switzerland), she was selling them due to sizing error so it was my lucky day



wannaprada said:


> I just love the Rolando in bright red!! Congrats!



Thank you wanna, I fell INSTANTLY for this colour!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Got my Hyper Prives and Jennys today!!


----------



## wannaprada

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Got my Hyper Prives and Jennys today!!



Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

hermosa_vogue said:


> Got my Hyper Prives and Jennys today!!


*
Beautiful! Love both!*


----------



## megt10

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Matte python daffodil :wahoo:
> 
> Sized .5 down from my new CL TTS (I've shrunk half a size) but still have teensy but of heel slip. Ironically no more heel slip than my cameo lady daf which are half a size up from TTS lol but anyway here they are.!
> Scales are a tad dry but that's no problem to fix


 These are gorgeous shoes and they look awesome on you.


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> Thank you so much Helen! Here are some mod pics...
> 
> [and yes in the last photo those are stairs for my "little one" (aka Bella, the Yorkie. Every time I try on CLs, she has to be right next to me smelling the shoes. (The one time I got scammed off a pair of Choo boots...she was no where in sight!) She's my little authenticator. )


 These boot are beautiful on you.


mojito3008 said:


> I have two additions, Rolando bright red (hope they'll work though) and Lina boots, so in love


 Loving these boots they are really unique. The Rolando's are gorgeous such a pretty red.


hermosa_vogue said:


> Got my Hyper Prives and Jennys today!!


 Gorgeous shoes. Love the Jenny. I have the same HP and it is a staple.


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Got my Hyper Prives and Jennys today!!



Great shoes. Stunning


----------



## GrRoxy

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1871794
> 
> 
> So are these!! Blah



Ohmygod, what is this xD Im on holidays, Im using 3g hoping to see some delicious shoes and I see this...


----------



## Christchrist

GrRoxy said:
			
		

> Ohmygod, what is this xD Im on holidays, Im using 3g hoping to see some delicious shoes and I see this...



Ha. Here are a stunning black crystal python 




Better?


----------



## GrRoxy

Christchrist said:


> Ha. Here are a stunning black crystal python
> 
> View attachment 1878020
> 
> 
> Better?



Haha, definitely! Thanks


----------



## Christchrist

GrRoxy said:
			
		

> Haha, definitely! Thanks



I'm patently waiting for those babies


----------



## Christchrist

Who is ready for my saddest reveal ;(. I was so excited but they don't fit and there isn't anymore in my size


----------



## Christchrist

Moroccan red Piggy 120 and they are too big


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1878414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1878415
> 
> 
> Moroccan red Piggy 120 and they are too big
> 
> View attachment 1878416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1878417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1878418


 
Oh no...what size?


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:
			
		

> Oh no...what size?



I'm a 39. Those are a 40. I thought I was a 40. Oh well new piggy buyer. Just sad cause I love those pythons


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I'm a 39. Those are a 40. I thought I was a 40. Oh well new piggy buyer. Just sad cause I love those pythons



If they are the 120, then I would try to get them in a 38 or 38.5 because the 39 will eventually stretch and become too big, IMO.  Those are beautiful, though! Sorry they didn't work out.


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> I'm a 39. Those are a 40. I thought I was a 40. Oh well new piggy buyer. Just sad cause I love those pythons



Aww sorry it didn't work out.  Yes piggies always size down.
Where did you get these?


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> I'm a 39. Those are a 40. I thought I was a 40. Oh well new piggy buyer. Just sad cause I love those pythons


 
Too bad, they are very pretty, but like wanna said half to full size down in 120mm.


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:
			
		

> Aww sorry it didn't work out.  Yes piggies always size down.
> Where did you get these?



The hOratio boutique


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> If they are the 120, then I would try to get them in a 38 or 38.5 because the 39 will eventually stretch and become too big, IMO.  Those are beautiful, though! Sorry they didn't work out.



Ok thank you


----------



## mojito3008

Thank you meg, I instantly fell for both! With the Rolando's it actually was exactly the colour that caught my eye.



megt10 said:


> These boot are beautiful on you.
> 
> Loving these boots they are really unique. The Rolando's are gorgeous such a pretty red.
> 
> Gorgeous shoes. Love the Jenny. I have the same HP and it is a staple.


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1878414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1878415
> 
> 
> Moroccan red Piggy 120 and they are too big
> 
> View attachment 1878416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1878417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1878418


 
Definitely worth keeping an eye on... they are so beautiful. But you are right - as they are, they are only fit for the 'Red Carpet'... you know... where (seemingly) ALL the stars appear with an heel gap measured in inches?? 

B


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> Definitely worth keeping an eye on... they are so beautiful. But you are right - as they are, they are only fit for the 'Red Carpet'... you know... where (seemingly) ALL the stars appear with an heel gap measured in inches??
> 
> B



Haha yeah you are right B


----------



## 5640031

OMG Stunning!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

wannaprada said:


> Beautiful, congrats!



Thanks wannaprada 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> *
> Beautiful! Love both!*



Thanks!  I like your blog!



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous shoes. Love the Jenny. I have the same HP and it is a staple.



It's definitely a staple.  If I could only own one pair of Loubs it'd have to be the black patent with red tips.  LOVE them.  Bit of heel slippage though, so will need to stick some heel grips in the back.



Christchrist said:


> Great shoes. Stunning



Thanks Christchrist!!


----------



## Louboufan

I love that color so much.


Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1878414
> 
> 
> View attachment 1878415
> 
> 
> Moroccan red Piggy 120 and they are too big
> 
> View attachment 1878416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1878417
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1878418


----------



## Christchrist

Louboufan said:
			
		

> I love that color so much.



Me 2. It hurts I tell ya. So sad


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1878414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1878415
> 
> 
> Moroccan red Piggy 120 and they are too big
> 
> View attachment 1878416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1878417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1878418


 I'm so sorry they are too big...they are gorgeous!!!  I love the color!!


----------



## heiress-ox

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1878414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1878415
> 
> 
> Moroccan red Piggy 120 and they are too big
> 
> View attachment 1878416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1878417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1878418



oh wow i love them, they're beautiful, so sad that they didn't work for you, hopefully your size will pop up somewhere!


----------



## Christchrist

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> oh wow i love them, they're beautiful, so sad that they didn't work for you, hopefully your size will pop up somewhere!



That's my dream


----------



## Dianabanana12

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Yippee!!!  It has finally arrived
> 
> Sorry for the poor pics from my mobile and poor lighting.  Bbbuuutttt....
> 
> These are absolutely gorgeous with an added bonus of being super comfy!  The platform, unlike the Daffodile, is so light and easy to walk in.  One of the very few which I need not to use a stretcher.  Love, Love, Love!!!
> 
> Gosh!  Posing to take a photo of my feet and legs in the mirror contorting my body is NOT easy at all!!!



Omg I'm dying!!!! Can't wait for mine to come..... Ahhh


----------



## Dianabanana12

Christchrist said:


> I'm a 39. Those are a 40. I thought I was a 40. Oh well new piggy buyer. Just sad cause I love those pythons



The color is amazing!!! Always size down like a full size in 120 piggies! I agree get a 38 or 38.5 my cl tts is 38.5 my 120 piggies are 37.5s


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Dianabanana12 said:


> Omg I'm dying!!!! Can't wait for mine to come..... Ahhh


YAY Shoe twins!
They are light and comfy, but make sure you don't get knocked sideways coz I fell and have a booboo on my left knee hahaha!  Have not fallen down in ages dohhhh!!!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1878414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1878415
> 
> 
> Moroccan red Piggy 120 and they are too big
> 
> View attachment 1878416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1878417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1878418


 Oh, they are gorgeous. I am sorry they didn't work out. I am sure that you will be able to find them again in your size though.


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> Thanks wannaprada
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I like your blog!
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely a staple. If I could only own one pair of Loubs it'd have to be the black patent with red tips. LOVE them. Bit of heel slippage though, so will need to stick some heel grips in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Christchrist!!


 I have the same problem with these shoes. I added heel grips to mine and they are much better. I have that problem a lot though with shoes.


----------



## Dianabanana12

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> YAY Shoe twins!
> They are light and comfy, but make sure you don't get knocked sideways coz I fell and have a booboo on my left knee hahaha! Have not fallen down in ages dohhhh!!!


 

uh oh. Yeah, my biggest fear is twisting my ankle sideways and breaking it horribly in highness or now these. I already fell in my highness just trying them on! :/ did you go true to size? My CL TTS is 38.5 I sized down 1/2 size to 38. Because I noticed heel slippage in my 38.5 Carnaval Highness


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Dianabanana12 said:


> uh oh. Yeah, my biggest fear is twisting my ankle sideways and breaking it horribly in highness or now these. I already fell in my highness just trying them on! :/ did you go true to size? My CL TTS is 38.5 I sized down 1/2 size to 38. Because I noticed heel slippage in my 38.5 Carnaval Highness


I took my CL TTS 37 and in hindsight I wish I got the 36.5 instead for more grip on my ankle. so I think you made the right decision.

I just took TTS to be kind to my pinky which is in pain at times still.


----------



## bougainvillier

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> I took my CL TTS 37 and in hindsight I wish I got the 36.5 instead for more grip on my ankle. so I think you made the right decision.
> 
> I just took TTS to be kind to my pinky which is in pain at times still.



We are taking about divinoche 160, yes? Weird that I tried on 35.5 which is half size up from my CL TTS and they were fitting well... But I got my TTS 35 so that I'll have more of a grip. Really nervous on the height here... Still waiting for them to be signed and haven't got around to visit the store to try them again. Hope they will fit 

And shoe twins helen and diana Yee!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

bougainvillier said:


> We are taking about divinoche 160, yes? Weird that I tried on 35.5 which is half size up from my CL TTS and they were fitting well... But I got my TTS 35 so that I'll have more of a grip. Really nervous on the height here... Still waiting for them to be signed and haven't got around to visit the store to try them again. Hope they will fit
> 
> And shoe twins helen and diana Yee!!!!


YAY Shoe twins bougainvillier


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:


> These boot are beautiful on you.
> 
> Loving these boots they are really unique. The Rolando's are gorgeous such a pretty red.
> 
> Gorgeous shoes. Love the Jenny. I have the same HP and it is a staple.



Awww, thank you so much!


----------



## mrl1005

Here are my three new purchases (yay!) but I think the simples will be going back (1/2 a size too big, and i feel they accentuate the longness of my feet ) But...here they are: Gold Aborinas from Barney's; Blue/Purple Maggies; and Navy Patent Simples in 85mm.


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Here are my three new purchases (yay!) but I think the simples will be going back (1/2 a size too big, and i feel they accentuate the longness of my feet ) But...here they are: Gold Aborinas from Barney's; Blue/Purple Maggies; and Navy Patent Simples in 85mm.



Those are so stunning. You did good. I love the gold and the purple. Maggie's are my fav.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

mrl1005 said:


> Here are my three new purchases (yay!) but I think the simples will be going back (1/2 a size too big, and i feel they accentuate the longness of my feet ) But...here they are: Gold Aborinas from Barney's; Blue/Purple Maggies; and Navy Patent Simples in 85mm.




Those Maggie's are SICK! Congratulations on three amazing additions.


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Here are my three new purchases (yay!) but I think the simples will be going back (1/2 a size too big, and i feel they accentuate the longness of my feet ) But...here they are: Gold Aborinas from Barney's; Blue/Purple Maggies; and Navy Patent Simples in 85mm.






			
				LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> Those Maggie's are SICK! Congratulations on three amazing additions.



Yeah they are. Where did you get them?


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> Those are so stunning. You did good. I love the gold and the purple. Maggie's are my fav.


Thank you!! 

The Aborinas in Suede Peacock are TDF too (saw them this past weekend in NM or Nordies...don't remember which one), and I almost bought them right there and then! These are my 1st pair of Maggies....MUCH more comfortable than I expected!!


----------



## mrl1005

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Those Maggie's are SICK! Congratulations on three amazing additions.


Thank you!! Maggies were an eBay find. eBay, food for my addiction.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Here are my three new purchases (yay!) but I think the simples will be going back (1/2 a size too big, and i feel they accentuate the longness of my feet ) But...here they are: Gold Aborinas from Barney's; Blue/Purple Maggies; and Navy Patent Simples in 85mm.



 You have a nice selection =)


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1878414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1878415
> 
> 
> Moroccan red Piggy 120 and they are too big
> 
> View attachment 1878416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1878417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1878418




Those are hot!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hermosa_vogue said:


> Got my Hyper Prives and Jennys today!!



Hot!


----------



## 9distelle

mrl1005 said:


> Here are my three new purchases (yay!) but I think the simples will be going back (1/2 a size too big, and i feel they accentuate the longness of my feet ) But...here they are: Gold Aborinas from Barney's; Blue/Purple Maggies; and Navy Patent Simples in 85mm.


Beautiful purchases, congrats!! Mod pics!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

mrl1005 said:


> Here are my three new purchases (yay!) but I think the simples will be going back (1/2 a size too big, and i feel they accentuate the longness of my feet ) But...here they are: Gold Aborinas from Barney's; Blue/Purple Maggies; and Navy Patent Simples in 85mm.


Love the Maggies, we are shoe twins!


----------



## heiress-ox

I don't usually post all of my new purchases, but these are special to me - new to me _*Maggie 140 Anthracite Baseball*_ from a lovely tPF-er  - i badly wanted these when they first came out last year kind of an HG and had no luck, fast forward to now, I'm so happy! these are my first (but definitely not my last) Maggies, i actually find them v. comfortable. i know these aren't the most crazy contrast, but i'm a neutral girl and i love how in the light the silver flecks almost sparkle.











excuse the ugly mosquito bite on my leg, i'm allergic & believe it or not this is much better than it was 3-4 days ago


----------



## texas87

heiress-ox said:


> My new to me _*Maggie 140 Anthracite Baseball*_ from a lovely tPF-er  - i badly wanted these when they first came out last year and had no luck, fast forward to now, I'm so happy! these are my first (but definitely not my last) Maggies, i actually find them v. comfortable. i know these aren't the most crazy contrast, but i'm a neutral girl and i love how in the light the silver flecks almost sparkle.


 
Congrats, they look great on you!


----------



## gfairenoughh

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> My new to me Maggie 140 Anthracite Baseball from a lovely tPF-er  - i badly wanted these when they first came out last year and had no luck, fast forward to now, I'm so happy! these are my first (but definitely not my last) Maggies, i actually find them v. comfortable. i know these aren't the most crazy contrast, but i'm a neutral girl and i love how in the light the silver flecks almost sparkle.
> 
> you can kind of see the metallic effect in this pic, even though it's a dull day (excuse the ugly mosquito bite on my leg, i'm allergic & believe it or not this is much better than it was 3-4 days ago)



I love these! Congrats gurl!!!


----------



## Christchrist

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> I don't usually post all of my new purchases, but these are special to me - new to me Maggie 140 Anthracite Baseball from a lovely tPF-er  - i badly wanted these when they first came out last year kind of an HG and had no luck, fast forward to now, I'm so happy! these are my first (but definitely not my last) Maggies, i actually find them v. comfortable. i know these aren't the most crazy contrast, but i'm a neutral girl and i love how in the light the silver flecks almost sparkle.
> 
> excuse the ugly mosquito bite on my leg, i'm allergic & believe it or not this is much better than it was 3-4 days ago



Those are gorgy. I love Maggie


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

mrl1005 said:


> Thank you so much Helen! Here are some mod pics...
> 
> [and yes in the last photo those are stairs for my "little one" (aka Bella, the Yorkie. Every time I try on CLs, she has to be right next to me smelling the shoes. (The one time I got scammed off a pair of Choo boots...she was no where in sight!)  She's my little authenticator. )


WOW!!! these are beautiful what isthe style name?  does it fit snug in the calf area; I have big calfs; would these work you think? Beautiful on you!!


----------



## Christchrist

Reveal time. Who's with me?


----------



## Christchrist




----------



## Christchrist

Any guesses?


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Any guesses?



I know...I know...!

But I have a heads up...


----------



## JessieG

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> I don't usually post all of my new purchases, but these are special to me - new to me Maggie 140 Anthracite Baseball from a lovely tPF-er  - i badly wanted these when they first came out last year kind of an HG and had no luck, fast forward to now, I'm so happy! these are my first (but definitely not my last) Maggies, i actually find them v. comfortable. i know these aren't the most crazy contrast, but i'm a neutral girl and i love how in the light the silver flecks almost sparkle.
> 
> excuse the ugly mosquito bite on my leg, i'm allergic & believe it or not this is much better than it was 3-4 days ago



Love, love, love!


----------



## Christchrist

Vampanodo 100. So sweet I love em


----------



## JessieG

Wow!! Gorgeous.. Wanna see them on now pls..


----------



## Christchrist

My pedi is tomorrow so please excuse the horrible toes


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> My pedi is tomorrow so please excuse the horrible toes



They look seriously adorable, elegant and sexy all at the same time. Love..


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> They look seriously adorable, elegant and sexy all at the same time. Love..



Thanks Jess. I really like them.


----------



## LisaMarie24

Christchrist said:
			
		

> My pedi is tomorrow so please excuse the horrible toes



Very beautiful!!! I would love to see your CL collection I bet it's to DIE for &#10084;&#128515;!!!!!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Christchrist said:


> My pedi is tomorrow so please excuse the horrible toes
> 
> View attachment 1881505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1881506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1881507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1881504




  Gorgeous!  Are they difficult to walk in?  They look amazing on you!


----------



## Christchrist

jess10141 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!  Are they difficult to walk in?  They look amazing on you!



No they are  only 100mm. They feel good. I think they are 1/2 size too big but I like the way the front of my foot feels in them.


----------



## Christchrist

LisaMarie24 said:
			
		

> Very beautiful!!! I would love to see your CL collection I bet it's to DIE for &#10084;dde03!!!!!



All of my collection is in my album. I will make a thread when the next batch arrives. Thank you   I'm trying to build it. I'm going nuts. I don't have a lot


----------



## mrl1005

Dr. Louboutin said:


> WOW!!! these are beautiful what isthe style name?  does it fit snug in the calf area; I have big calfs; would these work you think? Beautiful on you!!



Thank you!! These are the Pretty Woman (eBay find and a couple seasons old). They're snug in the calf, but they aren't uncomfortable (they have stretchy bands on the side similar to the Bianca Bottas) My calves are average-ish I guess, last time I measured my calves, I think they were 12.5-13" I'd post in the sizing thread though about CL boot fit/advice (the ladies on this forum are SUPER knowledgeable about the product!!)


----------



## mrl1005

LizzielovesCL said:


> Love the Maggies, we are shoe twins!



Thank you!! What can I say, we have good taste!


----------



## mrl1005

9distelle said:


> Beautiful purchases, congrats!! Mod pics!!



Thank you!! Here are some mod pics of the shoes


----------



## mrl1005

heiress-ox said:


> i don't usually post all of my new purchases, but these are special to me - new to me _*maggie 140 anthracite baseball*_ from a lovely tpf-er  - i badly wanted these when they first came out last year kind of an hg and had no luck, fast forward to now, i'm so happy! These are my first (but definitely not my last) maggies, i actually find them v. Comfortable. I know these aren't the most crazy contrast, but i'm a neutral girl and i love how in the light the silver flecks almost sparkle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse the ugly mosquito bite on my leg, i'm allergic & believe it or not this is much better than it was 3-4 days ago


loveee!!!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Thank you!! Here are some mod pics of the shoes



Oh my gosh those are sick. I love them


----------



## mrl1005

Lavenderduckiez said:


> You have a nice selection =)




Thank you Lavender!!


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh those are sick. I love them


Thanks Christchrist!


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> My pedi is tomorrow so please excuse the horrible toes


 
So beautiful CC!  I love the bows.


----------



## anniethecat

heiress-ox said:


> I don't usually post all of my new purchases, but these are special to me - new to me _*Maggie 140 Anthracite Baseball*_ from a lovely tPF-er  - i badly wanted these when they first came out last year kind of an HG and had no luck, fast forward to now, I'm so happy! these are my first (but definitely not my last) Maggies, i actually find them v. comfortable. i know these aren't the most crazy contrast, but i'm a neutral girl and i love how in the light the silver flecks almost sparkle.


 
The look great on you A!  So gld you like them.  Now I need to find my size that fits.  Glad you got them!


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:
			
		

> So beautiful CC!  I love the bows.



Thank you Annie


----------



## kittenslingerie

mrl1005 said:


> Thank you!! Here are some mod pics of the shoes


They all look great on. I love the simples most, I love the classics.


----------



## texas87

Christchrist said:


> My pedi is tomorrow so please excuse the horrible toes



As usual you are gorgeous and I am in love with that pair


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> As usual you are gorgeous and I am in love with that pair



Thank you Texas. I was worried that I couldn't pull the bow off but when I put them on I didn't care anymore. They are very sweet


----------



## texas87

Christchrist said:


> Thank you Texas. I was worried that I couldn't pull the bow off but when I put them on I didn't care anymore. They are very sweet



They are lovely. I wasnt sure about this pair at first because I had only seen the Lilac color, but these are AWESOME! Love the bows! You lucked out to find them in your size.


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> They are lovely. I wasnt sure about this pair at first because I had only seen the Lilac color, but these are AWESOME! Love the bows! You lucked out to find them in your size.



Barney's has them. Lots


----------



## mrl1005

kittenslingerie said:


> They all look great on. I love the simples most, I love the classics.



Thank you kitten! (I actually just returned those because they were half a size too big! I'm a big fan of the classics myself!)


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> My pedi is tomorrow so please excuse the horrible toes
> 
> View attachment 1881505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1881506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1881507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1881504



Wow these are soooooo cute! They look great on!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Wow these are soooooo cute! They look great on!



Thanks girl. I put them on again and walked around the house. They feel so good.


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> Thanks girl. I put them on again and walked around the house. They feel so good.



I do that too!!!


----------



## mrl1005

Sooo...as per my last post I stated I was returning the Simples I ordered from Saks. I was debating if I should keep or return since this would be BY FAR my priciest CL purchase to date. Let's say I have been thinking about these since they came home with me from the store. Here they are...[this puts me at a total of 15]


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Sooo...as per my last post I stated I was returning the Simples I ordered from Saks. I was debating if I should keep or return since this would be BY FAR my priciest CL purchase to date. Let's say I have been thinking about these since they came home with me from the store. Here they are...[this puts me at a total of 15]



Ok I'm partial to those cause I own them. They are amazing. You did good girl. Mod shot pweez


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

megt10 said:


> These are gorgeous shoes and they look awesome on you.



Thank you


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm partial to those cause I own them. They are amazing. You did good girl. Mod shot pweez


Very nice!!! I LOVE LPs (which is strange since I have long toes, but they hide them well!) but I put these on and I didn't want to take them off!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

megt10 said:


> I have the same problem with these shoes. I added heel grips to mine and they are much better. I have that problem a lot though with shoes.



Do you generally have wide/r feet?  My feet are pretty wide so I have to size 1/2 up and stick heel grips in the back.  Put heel grips in my HPs and wore them out for the first time today and they are still too big :cry:
My toes are curling up to grip the shoe as I walk.  Might have to go 1/2 size down


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Hot!



Thanks Lavender!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Very nice!!! I LOVE LPs (which is strange since I have long toes, but they hide them well!) but I put these on and I didn't want to take them off!



Those are super hot!!!


----------



## mrl1005

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are super hot!!!



Thank you!! You are always too kind Lavender! (They're comfy too which makes them that much better!)


----------



## CloudyDayz198

mrl1005 said:


> Very nice!!! I LOVE LPs (which is strange since I have long toes, but they hide them well!) but I put these on and I didn't want to take them off!



These look fab on you! Congrats on the new pair, well worth it!


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> Do you generally have wide/r feet? My feet are pretty wide so I have to size 1/2 up and stick heel grips in the back. Put heel grips in my HPs and wore them out for the first time today and they are still too big :cry:
> My toes are curling up to grip the shoe as I walk. Might have to go 1/2 size down


My forefoot is pretty wide and I have a skinny heel. I also have flat feet so I think that always plays a part in the way that shoes fit. I am really a size 8/38 but rarely wear that since I almost always have to size up to accommodate the width of my foot. The only shoes that I almost always wear a 38 in are Prada. They seem to run wider in the forefoot. So I have a drawer in my closet that is filled with shoe paraphernalia. I have tons of different heel grips and foot petals and shoe inserts. One of the best inserts I have found to deal with this problem, which I have all the time is Dr. Scholls high heel insert. It is a rubbery material and it keeps the shoes on your feet. I like it so much that I add them to my sandals to keep them from sliding on my feet. Here is a pic of one pair of wedges that I added them too since they were a bit big. They also don't take much room in in the toebox are.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

mrl1005 said:


> Sooo...as per my last post I stated I was returning the Simples I ordered from Saks. I was debating if I should keep or return since this would be BY FAR my priciest CL purchase to date. Let's say I have been thinking about these since they came home with me from the store. Here they are...[this puts me at a total of 15]



Love them!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Very nice!!! I LOVE LPs (which is strange since I have long toes, but they hide them well!) but I put these on and I didn't want to take them off!



They look great   Very nice grab girl


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1878414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1878415
> 
> 
> Moroccan red Piggy 120 and they are too big
> 
> View attachment 1878416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1878417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1878418



omg! I know they are big for you but these are out if this world! Gorgeous!! loooooove them


----------



## Cshotcoco

gfairenoughh said:


> Wow these are soooooo cute! They look great on!


 
So cute and girly love them.


----------



## mrl1005

jess10141 said:
			
		

> These look fab on you! Congrats on the new pair, well worth it!



Thank you, thank you!!! (best thing about cas Friday?? LPs are making their first appearance! But, wait who am I kidding? I'd wear these even with a suit or sweats or pjs...hehe!)


----------



## mrl1005

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> Love them!!! Congrats!!!



Thank you!!! (and thank you again to Christchrist too!)


----------



## Christchrist

Ok I got these on the bay. They are amazing. Never worn and in great shape. What do you think? 




Clic clac suede bootie.


----------



## texas87

As always LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## stilly

mrl1005 said:


> Very nice!!! I LOVE LPs (which is strange since I have long toes, but they hide them well!) but I put these on and I didn't want to take them off!


 
They look amazing on you!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> My pedi is tomorrow so please excuse the horrible toes
> 
> View attachment 1881505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1881506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1881507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1881504


 
These are fabulous!!!
They look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> These are fabulous!!!
> They look gorgeous on you!!!



Thank you Stilly


----------



## ringing_phone

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got these on the bay. They are amazing. Never worn and in great shape. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1882607
> 
> 
> Clic clac suede bootie.
> 
> View attachment 1882608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1882609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1882610



I adore Clic Clacs, and would love to find a pair in my size someday!


----------



## Christchrist

ringing_phone said:
			
		

> I adore Clic Clacs, and would love to find a pair in my size someday!



Yeah I lucked out with these.


----------



## mrl1005

stilly said:


> They look amazing on you!!!



Thank you stilly!!


----------



## wannaprada

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> I don't usually post all of my new purchases, but these are special to me - new to me Maggie 140 Anthracite Baseball from a lovely tPF-er  - i badly wanted these when they first came out last year kind of an HG and had no luck, fast forward to now, I'm so happy! these are my first (but definitely not my last) Maggies, i actually find them v. comfortable. i know these aren't the most crazy contrast, but i'm a neutral girl and i love how in the light the silver flecks almost sparkle.
> 
> excuse the ugly mosquito bite on my leg, i'm allergic & believe it or not this is much better than it was 3-4 days ago


Very nice! I'm so jealous as I wish the Maggie worked for me as they are a special style! Congrats!




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Vampanodo 100. So sweet I love em


Pretty!




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Sooo...as per my last post I stated I was returning the Simples I ordered from Saks. I was debating if I should keep or return since this would be BY FAR my priciest CL purchase to date. Let's say I have been thinking about these since they came home with me from the store. Here they are...[this puts me at a total of 15]


Beautiful! 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok I got these on the bay. They are amazing. Never worn and in great shape. What do you think?
> 
> Clic clac suede bootie.



They look like they fit perfectly! Congrats!

Got my first pair of LPs at a great deal, only $373! Barely any wear on the bottom! I have to pad them though because of the heel slippage and at the same time I have to make sure my freakishly long second toe doesn't protrude over the edge! I may have to get it shortened!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Very nice! I'm so jealous as I wish the Maggie worked for me as they are a special style! Congrats!
> 
> Pretty!
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> They look like they fit perfectly! Congrats!
> 
> Got my first pair of LPs at a great deal, only $373! Barely any wear on the bottom! I have to pad them though because of the heel slippage and at the same time I have to make sure my freakishly long second toe doesn't protrude over the edge! I may have to get it shortened!



Those peeps look perfect on you. They were made for  you. Great price gurl. Also, I'm going to drool at the background of that pic for a bit. Ahhhhhh loubi boxes if love.


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:


> Very nice! I'm so jealous as I wish the Maggie worked for me as they are a special style! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Pretty!
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> They look like they fit perfectly! Congrats!
> 
> Got my first pair of LPs at a great deal, only $373! Barely any wear on the bottom! I have to pad them though because of the heel slippage and at the same time I have to make sure my freakishly long second toe doesn't protrude over the edge! I may have to get it shortened!


thank you!! And yours look AMAZING on! GREAT DEAL!!! (I feel your pain with the 2nd toe thing...mine does it too! I have finger toes lol.)


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Those peeps look perfect on you. They were made for  you. Great price gurl. Also, I'm going to drool at the background of that pic for a bit. Ahhhhhh loubi boxes if love.


LOL! I share your love of loubi boxes, particularly when they first arrive! 




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> thank you!! And yours look AMAZING on! GREAT DEAL!!! (I feel your pain with the 2nd toe thing...mine does it too! I have finger toes lol.)


Thanks!! And let me know if you want to come with me to correct our finger toes! Lol!


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> Thank you, thank you!!! (best thing about cas Friday?? LPs are making their first appearance! But, wait who am I kidding? I'd wear these even with a suit or sweats or pjs...hehe!)


 These are so stunning.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got these on the bay. They are amazing. Never worn and in great shape. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1882607
> 
> 
> Clic clac suede bootie.
> 
> View attachment 1882608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1882609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1882610


 Love them. They are so feminine.


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Very nice! I'm so jealous as I wish the Maggie worked for me as they are a special style! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Pretty!
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> They look like they fit perfectly! Congrats!
> 
> Got my first pair of LPs at a great deal, only $373! Barely any wear on the bottom! I have to pad them though because of the heel slippage and at the same time I have to make sure my freakishly long second toe doesn't protrude over the edge! I may have to get it shortened!


 Wow that is a great deal. Congrats Wanna. They look beautiful on you.


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> Wow that is a great deal. Congrats Wanna. They look beautiful on you.



Thanks megt!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

wannaprada said:


> Very nice! I'm so jealous as I wish the Maggie worked for me as they are a special style! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Pretty!
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> They look like they fit perfectly! Congrats!
> 
> Got my first pair of LPs at a great deal, only $373! Barely any wear on the bottom! I have to pad them though because of the heel slippage and at the same time I have to make sure my freakishly long second toe doesn't protrude over the edge! I may have to get it shortened!



Shoe twins *Wannaprada*, love LPs!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got these on the bay. They are amazing. Never worn and in great shape. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1882607
> 
> 
> Clic clac suede bootie.
> 
> View attachment 1882608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1882609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1882610



*Love these! Look gorgeous on you hun!*


----------



## Christchrist

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> Love these! Look gorgeous on you hun!



Thank you so much crispedrosa


----------



## mizcolon73

wannaprada said:


> Very nice! I'm so jealous as I wish the Maggie worked for me as they are a special style! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Pretty!
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> They look like they fit perfectly! Congrats!
> 
> Got my first pair of LPs at a great deal, only $373! Barely any wear on the bottom! I have to pad them though because of the heel slippage and at the same time I have to make sure my freakishly long second toe doesn't protrude over the edge! I may have to get it shortened!



LOVE these and they look spectacular on you! Love the look with your skinny jeans.... If I could only overcome feeling like ill be a giant wearing this high a heel!!!!!


----------



## wannaprada

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> Shoe twins Wannaprada, love LPs!!!


Yay, shoe twins! I can't wait to wear them. I just need to get the padding right as I have some slippage. 




			
				mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> LOVE these and they look spectacular on you! Love the look with your skinny jeans.... If I could only overcome feeling like ill be a giant wearing this high a heel!!!!!


Thanks Miz and get over that fear!  I'm 5'7 and I still wear my 5-6 inch heels!


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:


> These are so stunning.



Thank you Meg!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

wannaprada said:


> Very nice! I'm so jealous as I wish the Maggie worked for me as they are a special style! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Pretty!
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> They look like they fit perfectly! Congrats!
> 
> Got my first pair of LPs at a great deal, only $373! Barely any wear on the bottom! I have to pad them though because of the heel slippage and at the same time I have to make sure my freakishly long second toe doesn't protrude over the edge! I may have to get it shortened!


Looking great!  Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Looking great!  Congrats!



Thanks Helen!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

wannaprada said:


> Thanks Helen!


I always love the choices you make wanna


----------



## Brazucaa

wannaprada said:


> Very nice! I'm so jealous as I wish the Maggie worked for me as they are a special style! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Pretty!
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> They look like they fit perfectly! Congrats!
> 
> Got my first pair of LPs at a great deal, only $373! Barely any wear on the bottom! I have to pad them though because of the heel slippage and at the same time I have to make sure my freakishly long second toe doesn't protrude over the edge! I may have to get it shortened!


 
Congratulations on a beautiful acquisition! They look good... very good in fact! As for that 2nd longer toe, that is called a Greek foot... and Greece was the birth of the western civilization

Now seriously - you look HOT, 2nd toes included! No Dr Susan Levine for you, W!

B


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> My forefoot is pretty wide and I have a skinny heel. I also have flat feet so I think that always plays a part in the way that shoes fit. I am really a size 8/38 but rarely wear that since I almost always have to size up to accommodate the width of my foot. The only shoes that I almost always wear a 38 in are Prada. They seem to run wider in the forefoot. So I have a drawer in my closet that is filled with shoe paraphernalia. I have tons of different heel grips and foot petals and shoe inserts. One of the best inserts I have found to deal with this problem, which I have all the time is Dr. Scholls high heel insert. It is a rubbery material and it keeps the shoes on your feet. I like it so much that I add them to my sandals to keep them from sliding on my feet. Here is a pic of one pair of wedges that I added them too since they were a bit big. They also don't take much room in in the toebox are.


 
I do not remember seing mod pics of those sandals, M, sorry - they must look fantastic on you.

B


----------



## mrl1005

Rec'd two eBay purchases today [LP may be going back because of a deceitful seller] but VP is 

Introducing: VP in Pink Watersnake and LP in Hot Pink


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Rec'd two eBay purchases today [LP may be going back because of a deceitful seller] but VP is
> 
> Introducing: VP in Pink Watersnake and LP in Hot Pink



Oh my gosh I love them both. Where did you find the watersnake?


----------



## mrl1005

eBay...i stalk so bad I should be arrested. And thank you...I really think I have an addiction to LPs! lol


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> eBay...i stalk so bad I should be arrested. And thank you...I really think I have an addiction to LPs! lol



They do make you feel good huh. I love my spikes


----------



## wannaprada

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> I always love the choices you make wanna


 



			
				Brazucaa said:
			
		

> Congratulations on a beautiful acquisition! They look good... very good in fact! As for that 2nd longer toe, that is called a Greek foot... and Greece was the birth of the western civilization
> 
> Now seriously - you look HOT, 2nd toes included! No Dr Susan Levine for you, W!
> 
> B


Wow Brazucaa, I just learned something new! Thanks for that! I still may need to check Dr. Levine out. 




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Rec'd two eBay purchases today [LP may be going back because of a deceitful seller] but VP is
> 
> Introducing: VP in Pink Watersnake and LP in Hot Pink


Congrats! What's the story with the LPs and the seller?


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> They do make you feel good huh. I love my spikes


haha, very much so! I LOVE the 150mm and I find them about as comfy as the VPs but the extra height makes me feel like my legs look more lean and less bulky (aka more feminine hehe)


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:


> Wow Brazucaa, I just learned something new! Thanks for that! I still may need to check Dr. Levine out.
> 
> 
> Congrats! What's the story with the LPs and the seller?


Cliff note version: Seller listed them and they were coming from Cali. They were shipped from Singapore about a week after i purchased them, and the seller really didnt see what the big deal was? If he returned them, mom got the money, if he sold them, he kept the money. [And seller was a boy.] Below are the "shipment box"...look familiar? (still a little grrr) 

But, thank you for the warm congrats!!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Cliff note version: Seller listed them and they were coming from Cali. They were shipped from Singapore about a week after i purchased them, and the seller really didnt see what the big deal was? If he returned them, mom got the money, if he sold them, he kept the money. [And seller was a boy.] Below are the "shipment box"...look familiar? (still a little grrr)
> 
> But, thank you for the warm congrats!!



That happened to me 2


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

mrl1005 said:


> Cliff note version: Seller listed them and they were coming from Cali. They were shipped from Singapore about a week after i purchased them, and the seller really didnt see what the big deal was? If he returned them, mom got the money, if he sold them, he kept the money. [And seller was a boy.] Below are the "shipment box"...look familiar? (still a little grrr)
> 
> But, thank you for the warm congrats!!




I would stick to sellers that have long standing track records of positive feedback specifically for CL's, with no weirdness like this. I can't imagine this boy is a reputable CL seller? It's scary messing around when the prices are high like for CL's. Seems like it all turned out ok but it can be a learning experience.


----------



## mrl1005

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I would stick to sellers that have long standing track records of positive feedback specifically for CL's, with no weirdness like this. I can't imagine this boy is a reputable CL seller? It's scary messing around when the prices are high like for CL's. Seems like it all turned out ok but it can be a learning experience.



Yeah...I've had some really great experiences with new sellers (bought my red eel LPs from a super sweet, honest, local seller for a great deal and I was her first eBay sell ever) but I always take extra precautions (asking for extra pictures, asking to have them authenticated here, etc.) Also didn't seem like he was a boy from his user name...it really is such a shame that its sellers like these that make most people so weary of shopping on eBay. But, I only learned about asking for multiple pictures and being extra careful from all you ladies on here, so thank you very much for your advice and input!! It really is always welcomed and appreciated!


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

mrl1005 said:


> Thank you!! These are the Pretty Woman (eBay find and a couple seasons old). They're snug in the calf, but they aren't uncomfortable (they have stretchy bands on the side similar to the Bianca Bottas) My calves are average-ish I guess, last time I measured my calves, I think they were 12.5-13" I'd post in the sizing thread though about CL boot fit/advice (the ladies on this forum are SUPER knowledgeable about the product!!)



thanks for the great advice!!! you look great btw


----------



## mrl1005

Dr. Louboutin said:


> thanks for the great advice!!! you look great btw



Not a problem! All stuff I've learned from stalking the threads on this forum! And aww thank you so much!


----------



## fumi

mrl1005 said:


> Rec'd two eBay purchases today [LP may be going back because of a deceitful seller] but VP is
> 
> Introducing: VP in Pink Watersnake and LP in Hot Pink



Cute shoes! I love the pink LPs!


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> Got my first pair of LPs at a great deal, only $373! Barely any wear on the bottom! I have to pad them though because of the heel slippage and at the same time I have to make sure my freakishly long second toe doesn't protrude over the edge! I may have to get it shortened!



These look great on you!


----------



## mrl1005

fumi said:


> Cute shoes! I love the pink LPs!



Thank you fumi!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Rec'd two eBay purchases today [LP may be going back because of a deceitful seller] but VP is
> 
> Introducing: VP in Pink Watersnake and LP in Hot Pink



The lady peeps are really hot! What size are does?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Very nice! I'm so jealous as I wish the Maggie worked for me as they are a special style! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Pretty!
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> They look like they fit perfectly! Congrats!
> 
> Got my first pair of LPs at a great deal, only $373! Barely any wear on the bottom! I have to pad them though because of the heel slippage and at the same time I have to make sure my freakishly long second toe doesn't protrude over the edge! I may have to get it shortened!



Not bad for the price! Those are really hot!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> My forefoot is pretty wide and I have a skinny heel. I also have flat feet so I think that always plays a part in the way that shoes fit. I am really a size 8/38 but rarely wear that since I almost always have to size up to accommodate the width of my foot. The only shoes that I almost always wear a 38 in are Prada. They seem to run wider in the forefoot. So I have a drawer in my closet that is filled with shoe paraphernalia. I have tons of different heel grips and foot petals and shoe inserts. One of the best inserts I have found to deal with this problem, which I have all the time is Dr. Scholls high heel insert. It is a rubbery material and it keeps the shoes on your feet. I like it so much that I add them to my sandals to keep them from sliding on my feet. Here is a pic of one pair of wedges that I added them too since they were a bit big. They also don't take much room in in the toebox are.



Those are really cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got these on the bay. They are amazing. Never worn and in great shape. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1882607
> 
> 
> Clic clac suede bootie.
> 
> View attachment 1882608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1882609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1882610



They look hot!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mojito3008 said:


> I have two additions, Rolando bright red (hope they'll work though) and Lina boots, so in love



I love the boots1 They are ultra sexy!


----------



## gfairenoughh

.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mrl1005 said:


> Cliff note version: Seller listed them and they were coming from Cali. They were shipped from Singapore about a week after i purchased them, and the seller really didnt see what the big deal was? If he returned them, mom got the money, if he sold them, he kept the money. [And seller was a boy.] Below are the "shipment box"...look familiar? (still a little grrr)
> 
> But, thank you for the warm congrats!!



Wow that's terrible!!  Unfortunately there are sellers like that out there, but at the same time there are wonderful sellers who go above and beyond to help as much as possible.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Very nice! I'm so jealous as I wish the Maggie worked for me as they are a special style! Congrats!
> 
> Pretty!
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> They look like they fit perfectly! Congrats!
> 
> Got my first pair of LPs at a great deal, only $373! Barely any wear on the bottom! I have to pad them though because of the heel slippage and at the same time I have to make sure my freakishly long second toe doesn't protrude over the edge! I may have to get it shortened!



I am so jealous of this deal! They look gorge on you!


----------



## mojito3008

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the boots1 They are ultra sexy!



Thank you I really love them too + they're actually pretty comfy.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Rec'd two eBay purchases today [LP may be going back because of a deceitful seller] but VP is
> 
> Introducing: VP in Pink Watersnake and LP in Hot Pink



Two beautiful pairs!


----------



## anniethecat

Well I would love to post my newest here, but stupid NM screwed up and sent me one Bianca 120mm and the other is a 140mm.  Seriously pissed!  And to make it worse, I think someone owned the 140mm at one post because the heel cup is sticky like someone put a heel grip in and then decided to return them so they took it out!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

anniethecat said:
			
		

> Well I would love to post my newest here, but stupid NM screwed up and sent me one Bianca 120mm and the other is a 140mm.  Seriously pissed!  And to make it worse, I think someone owned the 140mm at one post because the heel cup is sticky like someone put a heel grip in and then decided to return them so they took it out!



Disgusting!!! You paid for new shoes. They should be perfect!


----------



## stilly

mrl1005 said:


> Rec'd two eBay purchases today [LP may be going back because of a deceitful seller] but VP is
> 
> Introducing: VP in Pink Watersnake and LP in Hot Pink


 
Those hot pink LPs are gorgy!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Got my bay purchase today. They are so cute. They are a beesh to put on but when they are on they are hot. Esoteri 120.   





























Got them for 395 and they retail for 955. Never worn! Woohooo


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Got my bay purchase today. They are so cute. They are a beesh to put on but when they are on they are hot. Esoteri 120.
> 
> View attachment 1884851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884856
> 
> 
> Got them for 395 and they retail for 955. Never worn! Woohooo



There is nothing quite like a good deal!! Congrats!!


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> There is nothing quite like a good deal!! Congrats!!



Thanks sue


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> Got my bay purchase today. They are so cute. They are a beesh to put on but when they are on they are hot. Esoteri 120.
> 
> View attachment 1884851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884856
> 
> 
> Got them for 395 and they retail for 955. Never worn! Woohooo



Great deal! They look very good on you!


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:
			
		

> Great deal! They look verygood on you!



Thank you martinaa


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Got my bay purchase today. They are so cute. They are a beesh to put on but when they are on they are hot. Esoteri 120.
> 
> View attachment 1884851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884856
> 
> 
> Got them for 395 and they retail for 955. Never worn! Woohooo


Congrats, they look great!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Congrats, they look great!!



Thank you beagly.


----------



## megt10

Brazucaa said:


> I do not remember seing mod pics of those sandals, M, sorry - they must look fantastic on you.
> 
> B


I have only worn them once so far. I got them right before I hurt my knee which now feels fine. I have worn heels 3 days in a row all day and the only thing that hurts is my feet . Here is a pic from the time I wore them.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Got my bay purchase today. They are so cute. They are a beesh to put on but when they are on they are hot. Esoteri 120.
> 
> View attachment 1884851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884856
> 
> 
> Got them for 395 and they retail for 955. Never worn! Woohooo


 Oh I love these CC. I want these . They are hot.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> I have only worn them once so far. I got them right before I hurt my knee which now feels fine. I have worn heels 3 days in a row all day and the only thing that hurts is my feet . Here is a pic from the time I wore them.



I cant walk in those ;( I'd break my ankle. They look great on you though


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> Rec'd two eBay purchases today [LP may be going back because of a deceitful seller] but VP is
> 
> Introducing: VP in Pink Watersnake and LP in Hot Pink


 They both are beautiful and look great on you.


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> I have only worn them once so far. I got them right before I hurt my knee which now feels fine. I have worn heels 3 days in a row all day and the only thing that hurts is my feet . Here is a pic from the time I wore them.


 
Very beautiful dress Meg! Thanks for sharing.

Glad to hear you are back to normal!

B


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are really cute!


 Thanks Lavender. 


annie the cat said:


> Well I would love to post my newest here, but stupid NM screwed up and sent me one Bianca 120mm and the other is a 140mm. Seriously pissed! And to make it worse, I think someone owned the 140mm at one post because the heel cup is sticky like someone put a heel grip in and then decided to return them so they took it out!


 Oh man that is awful. I am so sorry that happened to you. I just don't get how mistakes like this can happen. I bought a pair of Chloe booties from a boutique in NY and it took them several days to ship and then they only shipped 1 bootie. They realized it before the shoe arrived and sent the other out. So ended up having to wait a few more days for the second bootie to arrive before I could even try them on. Still don't get that one you could here the single shoe rattling around in the box.


Christchrist said:


> I cant walk in those ;( I'd break my ankle. They look great on you though


 Thanks CC they are actually easy to walk in and pretty comfortable too. I managed to walk down a cobblestone street in them. So after that anything should be a piece of cake .


----------



## mrl1005

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> The lady peeps are really hot! What size are does?



38. I think Saks still has them in stock in that color!


----------



## mrl1005

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Wow that's terrible!!  Unfortunately there are sellers like that out there, but at the same time there are wonderful sellers who go above and beyond to help as much as possible.



Agreed!!! I've encountered amazing sellers, reasonable with price, completely honest, etc.


----------



## mrl1005

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> Two beautiful pairs!



Thank you Shoobie!


----------



## mrl1005

stilly said:
			
		

> Those hot pink LPs are gorgy!!!



Thanks Stilly!


----------



## mrl1005

anniethecat said:
			
		

> Well I would love to post my newest here, but stupid NM screwed up and sent me one Bianca 120mm and the other is a 140mm.  Seriously pissed!  And to make it worse, I think someone owned the 140mm at one post because the heel cup is sticky like someone put a heel grip in and then decided to return them so they took it out!



Ewwww. You would think that NM would scrutinize their returns a little (or a lot) better than that! Sorry you had to deal with that especially from a dept store!


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:
			
		

> They both are beautiful and look great on you.



Thank you Meg! Love your new addition as well!


----------



## Daniellina

mrl1005 said:


> Rec'd two eBay purchases today [LP may be going back because of a deceitful seller] but VP is
> 
> Introducing: VP in Pink Watersnake and LP in Hot Pink



Your LP are to die for! such a beautiful color


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> I have only worn them once so far. I got them right before I hurt my knee which now feels fine. I have worn heels 3 days in a row all day and the only thing that hurts is my feet . Here is a pic from the time I wore them.



Love the outfit!


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the outfit!


 Thanks Lavender.


----------



## Christchrist

Double reveal. Anyone with me?


----------



## Christchrist




----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Double reveal. Anyone with me?
> 
> View attachment 1886038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886037


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1886040


Ahhhh can hardly wait cc!!!


----------



## Christchrist

I love the shoe ribbon


----------



## Christchrist




----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> I love the shoe ribbon


You tease!!!  Open!!! Open!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> I love the shoe ribbon


Who cares about the shoe ribbon silly girl!!!
I wanna see wots inside!!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Cameo rose piggy 120 and VP patent red


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1886049
> 
> 
> Cameo rose piggy 120 and VP patent red


Ohhh they are both gorgeous!!!  Love both colors!!! I want!!! I want!!!
Mod pics please!!!!!!


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1886049
> 
> 
> Cameo rose piggy 120 and VP patent red



Congrats on two great pairs! The colors are amazing! May I ask where you found the cameo rose Pigalles?


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:
			
		

> Congrats on two great pairs! The colors are amazing! May I ask where you found the cameo rose Pigalles?



I found them at the Costa Mesa CL


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> I found them at the Costa Mesa CL


mod pics pwweeezzzeeee!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Love these. Walking in piggies is fine but feeling like I'm coming out the sides will take some getting used to


----------



## Christchrist

I love this red.


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> Love these. Walking in piggies is fine but feeling like I'm coming out the sides will take some getting used to
> 
> View attachment 1886072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886074
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886071



They look fabulous on you!


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:
			
		

> They look fabulous on you!



Thank you martinaa


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> I love this red.
> 
> View attachment 1886077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886076


Gorgeous!!!  Perfect on you!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!!  Perfect on you!!!  Congrats!!!



Thank you Helen


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:


> Love these. Walking in piggies is fine but feeling like I'm coming out the sides will take some getting used to
> 
> View attachment 1886072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886074
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886071


they stretch. you won't come out of the sides for long. Where are the Lp Lame Spike and the Vampandos? I keep waiting...


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:
			
		

> they stretch. you won't come out of the sides for long. Where are the Lp Lame Spike and the Vampandos? I keep waiting...



I already posed the vampanodo lol. The spikes ship this week (she had to get them from another store)


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1886049
> 
> 
> Cameo rose piggy 120 and VP patent red


 

Pretty!!  Did you already get your LP spike lame and I missed the reveal?  I can't wait to see those babies!

Oops...just saw your answer to jamidee!


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:
			
		

> Pretty!!  Did you already get your LP spike lame and I missed the reveal?  I can't wait to see those babies!
> 
> Oops...just saw your answer to jamidee!



Ha. I can't wait to get them. So exciting


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> I love this red.
> 
> View attachment 1886077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886076


 
Both pairs are very beautiful - although my heart does go for the red VPs... and that lovely pedicure has something to do with it! 

Congratulations

B


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> Both pairs are very beautiful - although my heart does go for the red VPs... and that lovely pedicure has something to do with it!
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> B



Oh my gosh lol the pedi needs redo ASAP. My appt is Friday. Thank you very much. I love the prive


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Cameo rose piggy 120 and VP patent red



Very nice, congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Very nice, congrats!



Thank you. My first piggy 120


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Love these. Walking in piggies is fine but feeling like I'm coming out the sides will take some getting used to
> 
> View attachment 1886072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886074
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886071


 
These look amazing on you!!!
I love both pairs!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## ouija board

Christchrist said:


> Thank you. My first piggy 120



And what a color to start your Pigalle collection with   Love the red VPs as well, the perfect shade of red!


----------



## Christchrist

ouija board said:
			
		

> And what a color to start your Pigalle collection with   Love the red VPs as well, the perfect shade of red!



I agree about the red. It's TdF


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> These look amazing on you!!!
> I love both pairs!!!
> Congrats!!!



I'm tapping into my inner stilly. Lol. I worked the June cleaver dress with these piggys


----------



## NANI1972

Christchrist said:


> I'm tapping into my inner stilly. Lol. I worked the June cleaver dress with these piggys



christchrist, are you aware of the multi-quote function? On the right hand side of a post you will see a paper icon with a green + sign, you click on this to reply to multiple posts, and when you get to the last one you are replying to, you then click the quote button and all of the posts you have clicked on to reply to will show and then you can reply to each one and post all at once. Just an FYI.


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Love these. Walking in piggies is fine but feeling like I'm coming out the sides will take some getting used to



The color is so yummy!


----------



## Christchrist

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> christchrist, are you aware of the multi-quote function? On the right hand side of a post you will see a paper icon with a green + sign, you click on this to reply to multiple posts, and when you get to the last one you are replying to, you then click the quote button and all of the posts you have clicked on to reply to will show and then you can reply to each one and post all at once. Just an FYI.



Thanks. I keep forgetting about that


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> View attachment 1886049
> 
> 
> Cameo rose piggy 120 and VP patent red


 
OH EMM GEE! I have been wrapped up all day today and was not able to comment but these just took my breath away, and i can't decide which I like the best!! GASP. Girl, you are rockin!!!


----------



## 9distelle

Christchrist said:


> Love these. Walking in piggies is fine but feeling like I'm coming out the sides will take some getting used to
> 
> View attachment 1886072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886074
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886071





Christchrist said:


> I love this red.
> 
> View attachment 1886077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886076


They look great on you, especially the red pair!!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> I love this red.
> 
> View attachment 1886077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886076


 Congrats CC, both pairs are stunning and look fantastic on you.


----------



## Christchrist

9distelle said:
			
		

> They look great on you, especially the red pair!!


The red brings me so much joy. I had to get a piggy for my collection 



			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Congrats CC, both pairs are stunning and look fantastic on you.



Thank you meg


----------



## heychar

Daniellina said:


> Your LP are to die for! such a beautiful color



Totally off topic but those drawings/illustrations in your siggy are just the cutest!


----------



## megt10

Look what I got in the mail yesterday the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Violette/Peacock. They are gorgeous and I love them. I had to size up to a 39 since the 38.5 was sold out. They are just a tad big in the heel but they are super comfortable. I put a pad in and wore them to services last night.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

megt10 said:


> Look what I got in the mail yesterday the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Violette/Peacock. They are gorgeous and I love them. I had to size up to a 39 since the 38.5 was sold out. They are just a tad big in the heel but they are super comfortable. I put a pad in and wore them to services last night.



I love the colors of these, remind me of summer! They look great on you, congrats!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> Look what I got in the mail yesterday the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Violette/Peacock. They are gorgeous and I love them. I had to size up to a 39 since the 38.5 was sold out. They are just a tad big in the heel but they are super comfortable. I put a pad in and wore them to services last night.


Fun shoes meg!  You know how to work colors!  You go girl!!!


----------



## texas87

megt10 said:


> Look what I got in the mail yesterday the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Violette/Peacock. They are gorgeous and I love them. I had to size up to a 39 since the 38.5 was sold out. They are just a tad big in the heel but they are super comfortable. I put a pad in and wore them to services last night.


 
You were without a doubt probably the most stylish person at services then. I saw a ton of CLs at my shul last night too!


----------



## anniethecat

megt10 said:


> Look what I got in the mail yesterday the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Violette/Peacock. They are gorgeous and I love them. I had to size up to a 39 since the 38.5 was sold out. They are just a tad big in the heel but they are super comfortable. I put a pad in and wore them to services last night.


 
Meg these look so much better on than the stock pics.  They look great on you!


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> Look what I got in the mail yesterday the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Violette/Peacock. They are gorgeous and I love them. I had to size up to a 39 since the 38.5 was sold out. They are just a tad big in the heel but they are super comfortable. I put a pad in and wore them to services last night.


 
Very beautiful Meg (as usual?? Lol...). Congratulations.

B


----------



## heiress-ox

megt10 said:


> Look what I got in the mail yesterday the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Violette/Peacock. They are gorgeous and I love them. I had to size up to a 39 since the 38.5 was sold out. They are just a tad big in the heel but they are super comfortable. I put a pad in and wore them to services last night.



these look great on you meg, it's the first time i'm seeing them IRL and the colours are really pretty & they're so much nicer on!


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Look what I got in the mail yesterday the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Violette/Peacock. They are gorgeous and I love them. I had to size up to a 39 since the 38.5 was sold out. They are just a tad big in the heel but they are super comfortable. I put a pad in and wore them to services last night.



They look great on you. Love em


----------



## LVoepink

megt10 said:


> Look what I got in the mail yesterday the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Violette/Peacock. They are gorgeous and I love them. I had to size up to a 39 since the 38.5 was sold out. They are just a tad big in the heel but they are super comfortable. I put a pad in and wore them to services last night.



They are amazing!!


----------



## martinaa

megt10 said:


> Look what I got in the mail yesterday the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Violette/Peacock. They are gorgeous and I love them. I had to size up to a 39 since the 38.5 was sold out. They are just a tad big in the heel but they are super comfortable. I put a pad in and wore them to services last night.



I agree, on the stock pics I´m not a fan of the style. But on you they look really good!


----------



## mojito3008

megt10 said:


> Look what I got in the mail yesterday the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Violette/Peacock. They are gorgeous and I love them. I had to size up to a 39 since the 38.5 was sold out. They are just a tad big in the heel but they are super comfortable. I put a pad in and wore them to services last night.



I adore the colours, they look fantastic on you!!


----------



## 05_sincere

megt10 said:


> Look what I got in the mail yesterday the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Violette/Peacock. They are gorgeous and I love them. I had to size up to a 39 since the 38.5 was sold out. They are just a tad big in the heel but they are super comfortable. I put a pad in and wore them to services last night.



Oh I love the color of these they look great


----------



## 05_sincere

My newest addition nude pigalle spike 100mm


----------



## Christchrist

05_sincere said:
			
		

> My newest addition nude pigalle spike 100mm



Very cute. Did you keep the same size as your other CL?


----------



## brittany729

megt10 said:


> Look what I got in the mail yesterday the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Violette/Peacock. They are gorgeous and I love them. I had to size up to a 39 since the 38.5 was sold out. They are just a tad big in the heel but they are super comfortable. I put a pad in and wore them to services last night.


Those are really pretty!


----------



## 05_sincere

Christchrist said:


> Very cute. Did you keep the same size as your other CL?



Since these are 100mm I did TTS which is a 37 for me


----------



## brittany729

05_sincere said:


> My newest addition nude pigalle spike 100mm


Try them on! Try them on!


----------



## fumi

05_sincere said:


> My newest addition nude pigalle spike 100mm



So pretty!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

05_sincere said:


> My newest addition nude pigalle spike 100mm



congrats so pretty


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> Look what I got in the mail yesterday the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Violette/Peacock. They are gorgeous and I love them. I had to size up to a 39 since the 38.5 was sold out. They are just a tad big in the heel but they are super comfortable. I put a pad in and wore them to services last night.



I would have never considered these based on the stock photo, but they look great on! Congrats!




			
				05_sincere said:
			
		

> My newest addition nude pigalle spike 100mm



You know I'm still jealous, right?


----------



## megt10

anniethecat said:


> Meg these look so much better on than the stock pics. They look great on you!


 


Brazucaa said:


> Very beautiful Meg (as usual?? Lol...). Congratulations.
> 
> B


 


heiress-ox said:


> these look great on you meg, it's the first time i'm seeing them IRL and the colours are really pretty & they're so much nicer on!


 


Christchrist said:


> They look great on you. Love em


 


LVoepink said:


> They are amazing!!


 


martinaa said:


> I agree, on the stock pics I´m not a fan of the style. But on you they look really good!


 


mojito3008 said:


> I adore the colours, they look fantastic on you!!


 


05_sincere said:


> Oh I love the color of these they look great


 


brittany729 said:


> Those are really pretty!


 


wannaprada said:


> I would have never considered these based on the stock photo, but they look great on! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm still jealous, right?


 Thank you ladies. I totally love these shoes. I wasn't sure about them based on the photos either but had to try them since I loved the colors in the shoes. I have to say they are totally comfortable. Even going up a 1/2 size wasn't a problem. For those of you with a wide forefoot these shoes are for you. I am now on the hunt for the black pair (even though I sure don't need black) which is sold out in my size.


----------



## megt10

texas87 said:


> You were without a doubt probably the most stylish person at services then. I saw a ton of CLs at my shul last night too!


 It was CL night at my shul too! So much fun to see everyone dressed up as they should be for any service.


----------



## megt10

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Fun shoes meg! You know how to work colors! You go girl!!!


 Thanks Helen it was the colors that drew me to the shoe in the first place. I am just not a beige kind of girl .


----------



## megt10

05_sincere said:


> My newest addition nude pigalle spike 100mm


 I have looked and looked at these. They are so cute. Please post a modeling pic.


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> I already posed the vampanodo lol. The spikes ship this week (she had to get them from another store)
> 
> View attachment 1886202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886203





such a wonderfully classic and feminine shoe. i like it a lot


----------



## sally.m

No Pictures yet as i only ordered them this morning, but.... My husband just got a phone call from the CC fraud team. Thankfully he knew i was ordering them! They obviously think im overpaying!!

Reveal pictures soon!!!


----------



## megt10

sally.m said:


> No Pictures yet as i only ordered them this morning, but.... My husband just got a phone call from the CC fraud team. Thankfully he knew i was ordering them! They obviously think im overpaying!!
> 
> Reveal pictures soon!!!


 Lol, that is too funny. I used to get calls regularly from the CC fraud team. Now they probably just have a note attached to my file saying OMG she is paying what for shoes? Let it go it is obviously her based on her past purchases.


----------



## heiress-ox

05_sincere said:


> My newest addition nude pigalle spike 100mm



love these, congrats! mod pics are definitely necessary!


----------



## Faraasha

It's my birthday! 

My fiancé got me these! Pure shock! I didn't expect louboutins at all! I didn't even know he knew what louboutins are! They're named after Marylin Monroe. I think they're sweet!

 What do you guys think of his taste?


----------



## wannaprada

sally.m said:
			
		

> No Pictures yet as i only ordered them this morning, but.... My husband just got a phone call from the CC fraud team. Thankfully he knew i was ordering them! They obviously think im overpaying!!
> 
> Reveal pictures soon!!!



LOL!




			
				Faraasha said:
			
		

> It's my birthday!
> 
> My fiancé got me these! Pure shock! I didn't expect louboutins at all! I didn't even know he knew what louboutins are! They're named after Marylin Monroe. I think they're sweet!
> 
> What do you guys think of his taste?



He has great taste! Congrats and happy birthday!!


----------



## tnc2002

*Just purchased from Net-A-Porter.... Red Patent Filo Pumps*


----------



## Christchrist

Faraasha said:
			
		

> It's my birthday!
> 
> My fiancé got me these! Pure shock! I didn't expect louboutins at all! I didn't even know he knew what louboutins are! They're named after Marylin Monroe. I think they're sweet!
> 
> What do you guys think of his taste?



Awwwww that's so sweet. Those are pinup hot


----------



## Christchrist

tnc2002 said:
			
		

> Just purchased from Net-A-Porter.... Red Patent Filo Pumps



I love that red. So sexy. Love the bag with


----------



## Christchrist

Guess what just came! The long awaited arrival. Who's here?







Double bagged even


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Christchrist said:


> Guess what just came! The long awaited arrival. Who's here?
> 
> View attachment 1890022



Woop!


----------



## Christchrist

Oh my gosh these are amazing in person. 

Lady Peep Spikes 150 Lame/Ring Strass
Hematite & Bronze. 





























Mod shots 















These are tight. Wew. A 40. I'm a 39.5-40 in most.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

I have never been more in love with/ jealous of anything in my life, ever. Congrats!!!



Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh these are amazing in person.
> 
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Lame/Ring Strass
> Hematite & Bronze.
> 
> View attachment 1890027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890032
> 
> 
> Mod shots
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890035
> 
> 
> These are tight. Wew. A 40. I'm a 39.5-40 in most.


----------



## fumi

Faraasha said:


> It's my birthday!
> 
> My fiancé got me these! Pure shock! I didn't expect louboutins at all! I didn't even know he knew what louboutins are! They're named after Marylin Monroe. I think they're sweet!
> 
> What do you guys think of his taste?



Happy birthday! artyhat: I think he has great taste. I love the curved shape of the Maryl- it makes it look so sexy.


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh these are amazing in person.
> 
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Lame/Ring Strass
> Hematite & Bronze.
> 
> View attachment 1890027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890032
> 
> 
> Mod shots
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890035
> 
> 
> These are tight. Wew. A 40. I'm a 39.5-40 in most.





we were all waiting for these! stunning.  i wish it came in a lower heel height. from afar it looks hairy/textured

CC these need a reveal thread!


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh these are amazing in person.
> 
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Lame/Ring Strass
> Hematite & Bronze.
> These are tight. Wew. A 40. I'm a 39.5-40 in most.



These look amazing!!  I think I'm gonna die just looking at these


----------



## fumi

tnc2002 said:


> *Just purchased from Net-A-Porter.... Red Patent Filo Pumps*



I love the bright color!


----------



## SueGalle

Faraasha said:


> It's my birthday!
> 
> My fiancé got me these! Pure shock! I didn't expect louboutins at all! I didn't even know he knew what louboutins are! They're named after Marylin Monroe. I think they're sweet!
> 
> What do you guys think of his taste?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889979
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889980
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889981
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889982



OH EMMA GEE!! I adore your Maryl's!! The red peeping thru the toe is understated and at the same time eye catching. What a wonderful fiancé you have


----------



## SueGalle

tnc2002 said:


> *Just purchased from Net-A-Porter.... Red Patent Filo Pumps*


You just can't go wrong with red


----------



## heiress-ox

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh these are amazing in person.
> 
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Lame/Ring Strass
> Hematite & Bronze.
> 
> View attachment 1890027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890032
> 
> 
> Mod shots
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890035
> 
> 
> These are tight. Wew. A 40. I'm a 39.5-40 in most.



 i LOVE them, they're so cute, you're gonna have to do outfit pics when you take them out!


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh these are amazing in person.
> 
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Lame/Ring Strass
> Hematite & Bronze.
> 
> View attachment 1890027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890032
> 
> 
> Mod shots
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890035
> 
> 
> These are tight. Wew. A 40. I'm a 39.5-40 in most.


They are amazing in the pictures!! They must be stunning in real life!!


----------



## Christchrist

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> I have never been more in love with/ jealous of anything in my life, ever. Congrats!!!


Thank you. I am just loving them. I wanna cuddle with em but it will hurt 



			
				AEGIS said:
			
		

> we were all waiting for these! stunning.  i wish it came in a lower heel height. from afar it looks hairy/textured
> 
> CC these need a reveal thread!


Oh ok. I'm making a collection thread. Ill do one for these 



			
				fumi said:
			
		

> These look amazing!!  I think I'm gonna die just looking at these


Lol my heart is beating fast lol I feel ya



			
				heiress-ox said:
			
		

> i LOVE them, they're so cute, you're gonna have to do outfit pics when you take them out!


Of course. I will in November after my juice fast is over. Girls night out 



			
				SueGalle said:
			
		

> They are amazing in the pictures!! They must be stunning in real life!!


They are sue. They are.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh these are amazing in person.
> 
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Lame/Ring Strass
> Hematite & Bronze.
> 
> View attachment 1890027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890032
> 
> 
> Mod shots
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890035
> 
> 
> These are tight. Wew. A 40. I'm a 39.5-40 in most.



Holy crap, these are FREAKING AMAZING!! Congrats!!


----------



## Faraasha

wannaprada said:


> He has great taste! Congrats and happy birthday!!



Thank you!! 



Christchrist said:


> Awwwww that's so sweet. Those are pinup hot



I know! Pinup! Perfect description! ThANK YOU!



SueGalle said:


> OH EMMA GEE!! I adore your Maryl's!! The red peeping thru the toe is understated and at the same time eye catching. What a wonderful fiancé you have



Thank you! Youre so sweet! 




fumi said:


> Happy birthday! artyhat: I think he has great taste. I love the curved shape of the Maryl- it makes it look so sexy.



I know! Theyre very eccentric!.. I feel like dita von teese minus the "tease"...


----------



## Faraasha

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh these are amazing in person.
> 
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Lame/Ring Strass
> Hematite & Bronze.
> 
> View attachment 1890027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890032
> 
> 
> Mod shots
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890035
> 
> 
> These are tight. Wew. A 40. I'm a 39.5-40 in most.




 These are gorgeous!


----------



## wannaprada

tnc2002 said:


> *Just purchased from Net-A-Porter.... Red Patent Filo Pumps*


 
Those are HOT!!



Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh these are amazing in person.
> 
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Lame/Ring Strass
> Hematite & Bronze.
> 
> View attachment 1890027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890032
> 
> 
> Mod shots
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890035
> 
> 
> These are tight. Wew. A 40. I'm a 39.5-40 in most.


 
Congrats on your newest arrival!


----------



## AEGIS

tnc2002 said:


> *Just purchased from Net-A-Porter.... Red Patent Filo Pumps*





love the dior!


----------



## Christchrist

Faraasha said:
			
		

> These are gorgeous!


Thank you. Love your avatar pic 



			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Those are HOT!!
> 
> Congrats on your newest arrival!



Thanks wanna.


----------



## anniethecat

*Christchrist* the LP are gorgy!  And they look awesome on you!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

tnc2002 said:


> *Just purchased from Net-A-Porter.... Red Patent Filo Pumps*



Beautiful- love it with the bag!


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:
			
		

> Christchrist the LP are gorgy!  And they look awesome on you!!!  Congrats!!!



Thanks Annie.


----------



## noonoo07

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh these are amazing in person.
> 
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Lame/Ring Strass
> Hematite & Bronze.
> 
> Mod shots
> 
> These are tight. Wew. A 40. I'm a 39.5-40 in most.



These are amazing on you!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## tnc2002

AEGIS said:


> love the dior!


*Aww thanks but it's actually a Versace Couture purse. Found it on overstock.com and it matches perfectly with the shoes. It's a true bright RED.*


----------



## tnc2002

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh these are amazing in person.
> 
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Lame/Ring Strass
> Hematite & Bronze.
> 
> View attachment 1890027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890032
> 
> 
> Mod shots
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890035
> 
> 
> These are tight. Wew. A 40. I'm a 39.5-40 in most.


*
They are stunning!  I love the sexy back.*


----------



## GCGDanielle

Faraasha said:


> It's my birthday!


 
I absolutely love these! I have been (im)patiently waiting for RL pics of the patent Maryl, so thank you very much for posting all the pics. Totally love them on you. And, most importantly, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## megt10

Faraasha said:


> It's my birthday!
> 
> My fiancé got me these! Pure shock! I didn't expect louboutins at all! I didn't even know he knew what louboutins are! They're named after Marylin Monroe. I think they're sweet!
> 
> What do you guys think of his taste?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889979
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889980
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889981
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889982


 Aww, Happy Birthday! Congrats on a gorgeous pair of shoes and an even better fiance.


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous!


christchrist said:


> oh my gosh these are amazing in person.
> 
> Lady peep spikes 150 lame/ring strass
> hematite & bronze.
> 
> View attachment 1890027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890032
> 
> 
> mod shots
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890035
> 
> 
> these are tight. Wew. A 40. I'm a 39.5-40 in most.


----------



## Brazucaa

Faraasha said:


> It's my birthday!
> 
> My fiancé got me these! Pure shock! I didn't expect louboutins at all! I didn't even know he knew what louboutins are! They're named after Marylin Monroe. I think they're sweet!
> 
> What do you guys think of his taste?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889979
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889980
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889981
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889982


 
Marry him, girl, MARRY HIM!!! 

MM or no MM, those are so beautiful - and your feet look great on them. Congratulations - maybe you could use them as your second pair on your wedding day??

B

PS - Does your Fiancé have a brother with similar good taste?? 

Just joking!

PPs - Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh these are amazing in person.
> 
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Lame/Ring Strass
> Hematite & Bronze.
> 
> View attachment 1890027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890032
> 
> 
> Mod shots
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890035
> 
> 
> These are tight. Wew. A 40. I'm a 39.5-40 in most.


 
Amazingly beautiful shoes CC, as one comes to expect coming from you. Congratulations

B


----------



## AEGIS

tnc2002 said:


> *Aww thanks but it's actually a Versace Couture purse. Found it on overstock.com and it matches perfectly with the shoes. It's a true bright RED.*





oo--do they still have it?!


----------



## tnc2002

AEGIS said:


> oo--do they still have it?!



There was only one in stock in the RED color. They have another Versace purse that's a little different style in Red. Here:
http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ent-Leather-Shoulder-Bag/6842542/product.html

The style I have, they have baby blue:
http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...r-Flap-Over-Shoulder-Bag/6827951/product.html
And then white:
http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...r-Flap-over-Shoulder-Bag/6827950/product.html

I've been searching forever for a patent red purse to go with Louboutin's red soles and I was so happy I found this one but sorry that I got the last one.


----------



## Christchrist

Louboufan said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!


Thank you louboufan



			
				Brazucaa said:
			
		

> Amazingly beautiful shoes CC, as one comes to expect coming from you. Congratulations
> 
> B



Awww shox. Thanks B


----------



## AEGIS

tnc2002 said:


> There was only one in stock in the RED color. They have another Versace purse that's a little different style in Red. Here:
> http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ent-Leather-Shoulder-Bag/6842542/product.html
> 
> The style I have, they have baby blue:
> http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...r-Flap-Over-Shoulder-Bag/6827951/product.html
> And then white:
> http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...r-Flap-over-Shoulder-Bag/6827950/product.html
> 
> I've been searching forever for a patent red purse to go with Louboutin's red soles and I was so happy I found this one but sorry that I got the last one.




thanks doll!


----------



## kham

05_sincere said:


> My newest addition nude pigalle spike 100mm



They are beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Faraasha said:


> It's my birthday!
> 
> My fiancé got me these! Pure shock! I didn't expect louboutins at all! I didn't even know he knew what louboutins are! They're named after Marylin Monroe. I think they're sweet!
> 
> What do you guys think of his taste?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889979
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889980
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889981
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889982



They are nice! The red tip makes it really hot!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

tnc2002 said:


> *Just purchased from Net-A-Porter.... Red Patent Filo Pumps*



Congrats! Model pics please!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh these are amazing in person.
> 
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Lame/Ring Strass
> Hematite & Bronze.
> 
> View attachment 1890027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890032
> 
> 
> Mod shots
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890035
> 
> 
> These are tight. Wew. A 40. I'm a 39.5-40 in most.



They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

05_sincere said:


> My newest addition nude pigalle spike 100mm



Those are hot! Model pics please!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> They are gorgeous!!!



They shine like the sun. I love   Thank you


----------



## beagly911

Faraasha said:


> It's my birthday!
> 
> My fiancé got me these! Pure shock! I didn't expect louboutins at all! I didn't even know he knew what louboutins are! They're named after Marylin Monroe. I think they're sweet!
> 
> What do you guys think of his taste?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889979
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889980
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889981
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889982


 Oh he has great taste!!!  He's a keeper!!  It's taken DH 15 months to even think he knows a CL...although he's getting better...but he would never buy one for me!!  They are gorgeous!!


----------



## beagly911

tnc2002 said:


> *Just purchased from Net-A-Porter.... Red Patent Filo Pumps*


 Absolutely gorgeous with the bag!!! You couldn't be better...what are you going to pair them with...LBD??? Killer!!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh these are amazing in person.
> 
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Lame/Ring Strass
> Hematite & Bronze.
> 
> View attachment 1890027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890032
> 
> 
> Mod shots
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890035
> 
> 
> These are tight. Wew. A 40. I'm a 39.5-40 in most.


WOW so wish I had a reason or place to wear these!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> WOW so wish I had a reason or place to wear these!!



I don't have a reason or a place but you'd better be sure that I'm gonna find one lol


----------



## chrispy

megt10 said:


> Look what I got in the mail yesterday the Citoyenne Asymmetric-Strap in Violette/Peacock. They are gorgeous and I love them. I had to size up to a 39 since the 38.5 was sold out. They are just a tad big in the heel but they are super comfortable. I put a pad in and wore them to services last night.



This is a really beautiful style, I can't believe I didn't know about until now.  I might consider getting this


----------



## 9distelle

Faraasha said:


> It's my birthday!
> 
> My fiancé got me these! Pure shock! I didn't expect louboutins at all! I didn't even know he knew what louboutins are! They're named after Marylin Monroe. I think they're sweet!
> 
> What do you guys think of his taste?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889979
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889980
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889981
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889982


Happy Birthday and what awesome gift, they look great on you!!


----------



## tnc2002

beagly911 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous with the bag!!! You couldn't be better...what are you going to pair them with...LBD??? Killer!!


OOh... definitely LBD. I was trying out little outfits and looks awesome with the royal blue, too... very patriotic. And of course, black stripes!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> I don't have a reason or a place but you'd better be sure that I'm gonna find one lol


 When you do you must get full length photos of these hot, hot, hot shoes. They are just so gorgeous.


chrispy said:


> This is a really beautiful style, I can't believe I didn't know about until now. I might consider getting this


 Thank you Chrispy. I fell for the colors and after wearing them found them so comfortable that I went and ordered them in Black from NAP yesterday. BG is almost sold out and they didn't have my size anymore. Lucky I clicked on the link to view someone else's shoes and saw that they had them in my size.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh these are amazing in person.
> 
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Lame/Ring Strass
> Hematite & Bronze.
> 
> View attachment 1890027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890032
> 
> 
> Mod shots
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890035
> 
> 
> These are tight. Wew. A 40. I'm a 39.5-40 in most.


Congrats cc!!!  They are gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Congrats cc!!!  They are gorgeous on you!!!



Thanks love


----------



## Christchrist

I know I have been a bad girl with shoes. I swear im going to slow down after I get these last few. 
Who's up for a double reveal? My feet are so swollen and blistered. I'm not sure a mod shot is possible.





Piggy 120s in black and nude patent


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> I know I have been a bad girl with shoes. I swear im going to slow down after I get these last few.
> Who's up for a double reveal? My feet are so swollen and blistered. I'm not sure a mod shot is possible.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891481
> 
> 
> Piggy 120s in black and nude patent
> 
> View attachment 1891482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891483



Simple and beautiful. Can we see some mod shots??


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Simple and beautiful. Can we see some mod shots??



I have sausage feet 
They hurt so bad. 
























Looks like a gap but its just the way the other shoe is behind


----------



## bprimuslevy

Christchrist said:


> I know I have been a bad girl with shoes. I swear im going to slow down after I get these last few.
> Who's up for a double reveal? My feet are so swollen and blistered. I'm not sure a mod shot is possible.
> 
> Piggy 120s in black and nude patent


 
Gorgeous! They're beautiful.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I know I have been a bad girl with shoes. I swear im going to slow down after I get these last few.
> Who's up for a double reveal? My feet are so swollen and blistered. I'm not sure a mod shot is possible.
> 
> Piggy 120s in black and nude patent



Perfect choice such classics


----------



## Christchrist

bprimuslevy said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! They're beautiful.






			
				blueeyeskelli said:
			
		

> Perfect choice such classics



Thanks had to get them. I'm gonna be good with piggys after my last picks arrive. It's a tough shoe lol


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Christchrist said:


> I have sausage feet
> They hurt so bad.
> 
> View attachment 1891536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891540
> 
> 
> Looks like a gap but its just the way the other shoe is behind
> 
> View attachment 1891541




Such a classic shoe, they look amazing on you! Hope your feet feel better soon!


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> I know I have been a bad girl with shoes. I swear im going to slow down after I get these last few.
> Who's up for a double reveal? My feet are so swollen and blistered. I'm not sure a mod shot is possible.
> 
> Piggy 120s in black and nude patent



They are such classic shoes! Congrats!


----------



## noonoo07

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I know I have been a bad girl with shoes. I swear im going to slow down after I get these last few.
> Who's up for a double reveal? My feet are so swollen and blistered. I'm not sure a mod shot is possible.
> 
> Piggy 120s in black and nude patent



Congratulations love!!  These are lovely!!


----------



## dbeth

Faraasha said:


> It's my birthday!
> 
> My fiancé got me these! Pure shock! I didn't expect louboutins at all! I didn't even know he knew what louboutins are! They're named after Marylin Monroe. I think they're sweet!
> 
> What do you guys think of his taste?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889979
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889980
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889981
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889982


Happy Birthday!!!!!  resentsI have been wondering about these!! The heel is so cute. Congrats---I love them Faraasha!!!  Did you take CL TTS in these?





tnc2002 said:


> *Just purchased from Net-A-Porter.... Red Patent Filo Pumps*



Hot!!!! Love this color & I really like the Filo!! 



Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh these are amazing in person.
> 
> Lady Peep Spikes 150 Lame/Ring Strass
> Hematite & Bronze.
> 
> View attachment 1890027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890032
> 
> 
> Mod shots
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890035
> 
> 
> These are tight. Wew. A 40. I'm a 39.5-40 in most.



Holy mother of god!!! These are AMAZING ChristChrist!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I have been debating on these........but I hate purchasing something I have not seen in person especially if it's coming from the boutique. The return policy sucks.



Christchrist said:


> I know I have been a bad girl with shoes. I swear im going to slow down after I get these last few.
> Who's up for a double reveal? My feet are so swollen and blistered. I'm not sure a mod shot is possible.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891481
> 
> 
> Piggy 120s in black and nude patent
> 
> View attachment 1891482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891483



I love the Pigalle, I have 3 pairs!! I wish they were a bit more comfortable otherwise I would purchase more!

Congrats, great classic and colors!!!


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:
			
		

> They are such classic shoes! Congrats!






			
				noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Congratulations love!!  These are lovely!!



Thank you ladies


----------



## Christchrist

dbeth said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday!!!!!  resentsI have been wondering about these!! The heel is so cute. Congrats---I love them Faraasha!!!  Did you take CL TTS in these?
> 
> Hot!!!! Love this color & I really like the Filo!!
> 
> Holy mother of god!!! These are AMAZING ChristChrist!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I have been debating on these........but I hate purchasing something I have not seen in person especially if it's coming from the boutique. The return policy sucks.
> 
> I love the Pigalle, I have 3 pairs!! I wish they were a bit more comfortable otherwise I would purchase more!
> 
> Congrats, great classic and colors!!!



Lol. I got them from saks so the return isn't an issue. I know what you mean though. The boutique is killer with returns. 
The piggys are so hot but ouchy is right.


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I have sausage feet
> They hurt so bad.
> 
> Looks like a gap but its just the way the other shoe is behind



They look great on you!!! Congrats on getting hands on the most classic CLs!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I know I have been a bad girl with shoes. I swear im going to slow down after I get these last few.
> Who's up for a double reveal? My feet are so swollen and blistered. I'm not sure a mod shot is possible.
> 
> Piggy 120s in black and nude patent



Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> They look great on you!!! Congrats on getting hands on the most classic CLs!!!






			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Congrats!



Thanks girls. I'm gonna try and be very good now


----------



## heiress-ox

Christchrist said:


> I have sausage feet
> They hurt so bad.
> 
> View attachment 1891536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891540
> 
> 
> Looks like a gap but its just the way the other shoe is behind
> 
> View attachment 1891541



gorgeous, can't go wrong with nude/black pigalles, so sexy!


----------



## Nolia

*Forgot to post in this thread!!

Ron Ron 100mm in Black Patent!
From Costa Mesa
$625USD
Size 35.5 (I am usually a TTS 36 but lately have experienced heel slippage)

I really need a pair of practical and classic shoes. After trying on a pair of Ron Rons in Toronto, I fell in love but passed on it. Since then Toronto has not restocked any Ron Rons and I was trying to find my size (35.5) everywhere! Costa Mesa had the last one and there was NO way, I was passing it up!

Here's to getting some decent mileage from my Loubies!*


----------



## Christchrist

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> gorgeous, can't go wrong with nude/black pigalles, so sexy!


Thanks 



			
				Nolia said:
			
		

> Forgot to post in this thread!!
> 
> Ron Ron 100mm in Black Patent!
> From Costa Mesa
> $625USD
> Size 35.5 (I am usually a TTS 36 but lately have experienced heel slippage)
> 
> I really need a pair of practical and classic shoes. After trying on a pair of Ron Rons in Toronto, I fell in love but passed on it. Since then Toronto has not restocked any Ron Rons and I was trying to find my size (35.5) everywhere! Costa Mesa had the last one and there was NO way, I was passing it up!
> 
> Here's to getting some decent mileage from my Loubies!



Man I love those shoes


----------



## mrl1005

my first pair of daffs! [and a picture of them with the rest of their family  they fit right in, i think!]


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> my first pair of daffs! [and a picture of them with the rest of their family  they fit right in, i think!]



I don't even like dafs and I love those. I love your loubi family! So nice.  Mmmmm Maggie


----------



## stilly

mrl1005 said:


> my first pair of daffs! [and a picture of them with the rest of their family  they fit right in, i think!]


 
Love the Daffs and the family photo!!!
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> I have sausage feet
> They hurt so bad.
> 
> View attachment 1891536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891540
> 
> 
> Looks like a gap but its just the way the other shoe is behind
> 
> View attachment 1891541


 
The piggies look fabulous on you!!! 
Keep wearing them and they should get more comfy...


----------



## mizcolon73

Got these today, they are the cutest things!!


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I don't even like dafs and I love those. I love your loubi family! So nice.  Mmmmm Maggie



Thank you!!


----------



## mrl1005

stilly said:
			
		

> Love the Daffs and the family photo!!!
> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you Stilly!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> The piggies look fabulous on you!!!
> Keep wearing them and they should get more comfy...



Thank you stilly


----------



## Christchrist

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Got these today, they are the cutest things!!



Those are adorable.  Love the anklet


----------



## bprimuslevy

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> my first pair of daffs! [and a picture of them with the rest of their family  they fit right in, i think!]



Congratulations on the Daffs. They're my new CL obsession.


----------



## mrl1005

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Got these today, they are the cutest things!!



Love them!!!  adorable! And they look awesome on you!


----------



## mrl1005

bprimuslevy said:
			
		

> Congratulations on the Daffs. They're my new CL obsession.



Thank you!! They're great! Idk if I'd buy another pair, but I'm a BIG fan of these ones!!


----------



## mizcolon73

Christchrist said:


> Those are adorable.  Love the anklet



Thank you love!!




mrl1005 said:


> Love them!!!  adorable! And they look awesome on you!



Thank you so much, they are so fun!!!


----------



## SueGalle

mrl1005 said:


> my first pair of daffs! [and a picture of them with the rest of their family  they fit right in, i think!]


 That is a wonderful collection and the more I see daffs, the more I like them!!


----------



## jamidee

Nolia said:


> *Forgot to post in this thread!!
> 
> Ron Ron 100mm in Black Patent!
> From Costa Mesa
> $625USD
> Size 35.5 (I am usually a TTS 36 but lately have experienced heel slippage)
> 
> I really need a pair of practical and classic shoes. After trying on a pair of Ron Rons in Toronto, I fell in love but passed on it. Since then Toronto has not restocked any Ron Rons and I was trying to find my size (35.5) everywhere! Costa Mesa had the last one and there was NO way, I was passing it up!
> 
> Here's to getting some decent mileage from my Loubies!*


your pics are always my favs.


----------



## jamidee

mrl1005 said:


> my first pair of daffs! [and a picture of them with the rest of their family  they fit right in, i think!]



DO I SEE LADY PEEP GOLD SPIKES


----------



## mrl1005

SueGalle said:


> That is a wonderful collection and the more I see daffs, the more I like them!!



Thank you!! Daffs have been growing on me as well, but I knew that i HAD to add the black kid or calf graine to my collection as the first one!


----------



## mrl1005

jamidee said:


> DO I SEE LADY PEEP GOLD SPIKES


hehe close! They're the LP suede silver spikes from Saks. [I jumped on the CL addiction wagon too late to get the LP gold spikes, but if they pop up on the bay....)


----------



## ringing_phone

mizcolon73 said:


> Got these today, they are the cutest things!!



Those are really cute!  What is the name?  Are they current season?


----------



## SueGalle

mrl1005 said:


> hehe close! They're the LP suede silver spikes from Saks. [I jumped on the CL addiction wagon too late to get the LP gold spikes, but if they pop up on the bay....)


 Are those LP spikes??


----------



## mrl1005

SueGalle said:


> Are those LP spikes??



Yup. LOVEEE them.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> I know I have been a bad girl with shoes. I swear im going to slow down after I get these last few.
> Who's up for a double reveal? My feet are so swollen and blistered. I'm not sure a mod shot is possible.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891481
> 
> 
> Piggy 120s in black and nude patent
> 
> View attachment 1891482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891483


These are beautiful CC! I swear I am going to slow down too


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> These are beautiful CC! I swear I am going to slow down too



Meg! I've been a bad bad girl. Replaced what I got rid of though. Like the new shoes. Gotta be good now.  It's hard huh


----------



## megt10

Nolia said:


> *Forgot to post in this thread!!
> 
> Ron Ron 100mm in Black Patent!
> From Costa Mesa
> $625USD
> Size 35.5 (I am usually a TTS 36 but lately have experienced heel slippage)
> 
> I really need a pair of practical and classic shoes. After trying on a pair of Ron Rons in Toronto, I fell in love but passed on it. Since then Toronto has not restocked any Ron Rons and I was trying to find my size (35.5) everywhere! Costa Mesa had the last one and there was NO way, I was passing it up!
> 
> Here's to getting some decent mileage from my Loubies!*



They are the perfect shoe and they look great on you. I have these in yellow and I love them. You will get a lot of mileage out of these.


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> my first pair of daffs! [and a picture of them with the rest of their family  they fit right in, i think!]



Great pics, nice collection!


----------



## megt10

mizcolon73 said:


> Got these today, they are the cutest things!!



They are cute


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Meg! I've been a bad bad girl. Replaced what I got rid of though. Like the new shoes. Gotta be good now.  It's hard huh



Ugh yeah, really hard


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> hehe close! They're the LP suede silver spikes from Saks. [I jumped on the CL addiction wagon too late to get the LP gold spikes, but if they pop up on the bay....)



Oh so gorgeous I want spikes but in something easier for me to walk in. Congrats, love them.


----------



## Nolia

jamidee said:


> your pics are always my favs.







megt10 said:


> They are the perfect shoe and they look great on you. I have these in yellow and I love them. You will get a lot of mileage out of these.



I know!! It's ridiculous how EXCITED I am just to have a pair of comfortable classics!


----------



## ludmila

Omg so pretty! Congrats for your daff!  btw what size youre wearing in LP spikes?







			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> hehe close! They're the LP suede silver spikes from Saks. [I jumped on the CL addiction wagon too late to get the LP gold spikes, but if they pop up on the bay....)


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> I have sausage feet
> They hurt so bad.
> 
> View attachment 1891536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891540
> 
> 
> Looks like a gap but its just the way the other shoe is behind
> 
> View attachment 1891541


OOOooooooOOOOO!!!!  Ultimate classic!!! So sexy!!!
Looking absolutely fab girl!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Nolia said:


> *Forgot to post in this thread!!
> 
> Ron Ron 100mm in Black Patent!
> From Costa Mesa
> $625USD
> Size 35.5 (I am usually a TTS 36 but lately have experienced heel slippage)
> 
> I really need a pair of practical and classic shoes. After trying on a pair of Ron Rons in Toronto, I fell in love but passed on it. Since then Toronto has not restocked any Ron Rons and I was trying to find my size (35.5) everywhere! Costa Mesa had the last one and there was NO way, I was passing it up!
> 
> Here's to getting some decent mileage from my Loubies!*


Love em!  Love em with your black skinnies!!!
Congrats for finding them!!! YAY!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrl1005 said:


> my first pair of daffs! [and a picture of them with the rest of their family  they fit right in, i think!]


Love the grainy calf texture!  Great addition to your yummy collection.
Congrats!!!


----------



## mrl1005

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Love the grainy calf texture!  Great addition to your yummy collection.
> Congrats!!!



thank you!!


----------



## wannaprada

Nolia said:
			
		

> Forgot to post in this thread!!
> 
> Ron Ron 100mm in Black Patent!
> From Costa Mesa
> $625USD
> Size 35.5 (I am usually a TTS 36 but lately have experienced heel slippage)
> 
> I really need a pair of practical and classic shoes. After trying on a pair of Ron Rons in Toronto, I fell in love but passed on it. Since then Toronto has not restocked any Ron Rons and I was trying to find my size (35.5) everywhere! Costa Mesa had the last one and there was NO way, I was passing it up!
> 
> Here's to getting some decent mileage from my Loubies!






			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> my first pair of daffs! [and a picture of them with the rest of their family  they fit right in, i think!]






			
				mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Got these today, they are the cutest things!!



Congrats ladies on your purchases!


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Congrats ladies on your purchases!



Thank you wanna!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I have sausage feet
> They hurt so bad.
> 
> Looks like a gap but its just the way the other shoe is behind



I felt the same way with mine. Once you get through the first few wears, it's amazing how they mold to your foot. I kept looking down at my feet like ewww and thinking they were too fat and then one day they just fit. Ahhh! Great additions!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> my first pair of daffs! [and a picture of them with the rest of their family  they fit right in, i think!]



Beautiful addition to your fab collection!


----------



## Christchrist

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> I felt the same way with mine. Once you get through the first few wears, it's amazing how they mold to your foot. I kept looking down at my feet like ewww and thinking they were too fat and then one day they just fit. Ahhh! Great additions!



Thanks. There is a ray of hope


----------



## mrl1005

ludmila said:


> Omg so pretty! Congrats for your daff!  btw what size youre wearing in LP spikes?


Thank you!! They're a 38.


----------



## mrl1005

ShoobieDoobie said:


> Beautiful addition to your fab collection!


Thank you Shoobie!


----------



## mrl1005

My purchase from Pam Jenkins came in today! Originally saw these on the CL website in 120, but I didn't jump on them in time. Then when I saw them in 100...there was no second thought about it. Introducing my first piggie


----------



## pixiesparkle

Christchrist said:


> I already posed the vampanodo lol. The spikes ship this week (she had to get them from another store)
> 
> View attachment 1886202
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886203



congrats!! They look really good on you. I'm tempted to get them  (they  come in so many bright colours) and I especially love the big bows but I  have never ever worn high heel sandals before..I don't even wear peep  toe shoes that often so I don't know if I will be able to keep my  balance. I'll try them on next time I visit CL boutique though just to give myself a peace of mind.



Christchrist said:


> Love these. Walking in piggies is fine but feeling like I'm coming out the sides will take some getting used to
> 
> View attachment 1886072
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886071


such a pretty pink! 


Christchrist said:


> Ok I got these on the bay. They are amazing. Never worn and in great shape. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1882607
> 
> 
> Clic clac suede bootie.
> 
> View attachment 1882608
> 
> 
> View attachment 1882610


They are keepers for sure! It's been so long ago so I don't remember exactly where the pics were posted but a tpfer got these when they first came out and she got a custom strass job done on the suede part. They turned out AMAZING!! I still dream of them sometimes because they are that beautiful


----------



## ouija board

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> My purchase from Pam Jenkins came in today! Originally saw these on the CL website in 120, but I didn't jump on them in time. Then when I saw them in 100...there was no second thought about it. Introducing my first piggie



Very nice! I love these! I have the VP in the lamè, yet I am eying the Fifi 100  and now these Pigalles in the same material. I just love how it changes color when you move. Can one have too much shiny leopard??


----------



## mrl1005

ouija board said:


> Very nice! I love these! I have the VP in the lamè, yet I am eying the Fifi 100  and now these Pigalles in the same material. I just love how it changes color when you move. Can one have too much shiny leopard??


Agreed! Photos don't do this print justice. (Also, LOVE VPs. They're prob one of my most comfortable CLs.)


----------



## Christchrist

pixiesparkle said:
			
		

> congrats!! They look really good on you. I'm tempted to get them  (they  come in so many bright colours) and I especially love the big bows but I  have never ever worn high heel sandals before..I don't even wear peep  toe shoes that often so I don't know if I will be able to keep my  balance. I'll try them on next time I visit CL boutique though just to give myself a peace of mind.
> 
> such a pretty pink!
> 
> They are keepers for sure! It's been so long ago so I don't remember exactly where the pics were posted but a tpfer got these when they first came out and she got a custom strass job done on the suede part. They turned out AMAZING!! I still dream of them sometimes because they are that beautiful



Oh wow. I should do that in jet crystals. The vamps are very cozy and I feel sturdy


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> My purchase from Pam Jenkins came in today! Originally saw these on the CL website in 120, but I didn't jump on them in time. Then when I saw them in 100...there was no second thought about it. Introducing my first piggie



Oh tasty. O like em. Very purdy


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> Oh tasty. O like em. Very purdy


thanks christchrist! (they're super comfy too!! Now, just need to find a pair for the 120s  and figure out what size hehe)


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> thanks christchrist! (they're super comfy too!! Now, just need to find a pair for the 120s  and figure out what size hehe)



1 size down from your 100. That's what mine is at least. Piggy 100 40. Piggy 120 39


----------



## Faraasha

GCGDanielle said:


> I absolutely love these! I have been (im)patiently waiting for RL pics of the patent Maryl, so thank you very much for posting all the pics. Totally love them on you. And, most importantly, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!



Thank you hun!... I'm very happy you were able to see them, If you'd like more pictures let me know! 



megt10 said:


> Aww, Happy Birthday! Congrats on a gorgeous pair of shoes and an even better fiance.



Yes, I'm entirely blessed!.. 



Brazucaa said:


> Marry him, girl, MARRY HIM!!!
> 
> MM or no MM, those are so beautiful - and your feet look great on them. Congratulations - maybe you could use them as your second pair on your wedding day??
> 
> B
> 
> PS - Does your Fiancé have a brother with similar good taste??
> 
> Just joking!
> 
> PPs - Happy Birthday!!



Lol thank you!... I hope to save them for a special evening. Either our official wedding dinner party or our anniversary... 

And yes, he does have brothers, but they're all married I'm afraid ...




Lavenderduckiez said:


> They are nice! The red tip makes it really hot!



I know! I love the red tip! 



beagly911 said:


> Oh he has great taste!!!  He's a keeper!!  It's taken DH 15 months to even think he knows a CL...although he's getting better...but he would never buy one for me!!  They are gorgeous!!



Thank you sweetheart! He does have elegant taste!... The poor guy spent about an hour and a half looking at pairs over and over till he decided on this one.. ..




9distelle said:


> Happy Birthday and what awesome gift, they look great on you!!



Thank you so much!!..


----------



## Faraasha

dbeth said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!!  resentsI have been wondering about these!! The heel is so cute. Congrats---I love them Faraasha!!!  Did you take CL TTS in these?



Hello lovely!... Thank you!!.. Yes I got them in my TTS and they fit perfectly.. The heel is so gorgeous!.. and the red tip!.. It's a sexy looking shoe if I do say so myself...


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> My purchase from Pam Jenkins came in today! Originally saw these on the CL website in 120, but I didn't jump on them in time. Then when I saw them in 100...there was no second thought about it. Introducing my first piggie


 These are gorgeous shoes.


----------



## anniethecat

mrl1005 said:


> My purchase from Pam Jenkins came in today! Originally saw these on the CL website in 120, but I didn't jump on them in time. Then when I saw them in 100...there was no second thought about it. Introducing my first piggie


 
Very pretty!


----------



## mrl1005

anniethecat said:


> Very pretty!





megt10 said:


> These are gorgeous shoes.



Thank you!!! [and woo hoo figured out how to use multi-quote]


----------



## fumi

mrl1005 said:


> My purchase from Pam Jenkins came in today! Originally saw these on the CL website in 120, but I didn't jump on them in time. Then when I saw them in 100...there was no second thought about it. Introducing my first piggie



I love these! They look shimmery!


----------



## fumi

mrl1005 said:


> my first pair of daffs! [and a picture of them with the rest of their family  they fit right in, i think!]



Congrats on the Daffs! I love that kind of leather.


----------



## fumi

mizcolon73 said:


> Got these today, they are the cutest things!!



These look so cute on you!


----------



## mrl1005

fumi said:


> I love these! They look shimmery!





fumi said:


> Congrats on the Daffs! I love that kind of leather.



Thank you fumi! The pigalles are shimmery! They change in the light from either a goldish to a silverish color! AND, wore these out to dinner tonight with my rentals for my bday dinner...they're comfy too!


----------



## dbeth

mrl1005 said:


> My purchase from Pam Jenkins came in today! Originally saw these on the CL website in 120, but I didn't jump on them in time. Then when I saw them in 100...there was no second thought about it. Introducing my first piggie



Those are sooo gorgeous!!!!   Congrats!!! 



mrl1005 said:


> hehe close! They're the LP suede silver spikes from Saks. [I jumped on the CL addiction wagon too late to get the LP gold spikes, but if they pop up on the bay....)



Love LP Spikes---they look great on you!


----------



## mrl1005

dbeth said:


> Those are sooo gorgeous!!!!   Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love LP Spikes---they look great on you!



Thank you dbeth!! I'm a big fan of them both! These piggies were my 1st pair of pigalles, and I'm def happy I found a classic in a non-classic print. The LP Spikes were my first "Wow...I can't look at this receipt. I spent how much on these?!" purchase, but I saw them at Saks and knew that they needed to come home with me! I can def say...I'm ADDICTED. [and the new spring line..I'm in trouble!!]

Btw, I love, love, love the piggies in your avatar! The color is AMAZING and they look killer on you!


----------



## dbeth

mrl1005 said:


> Thank you dbeth!! I'm a big fan of them both! These piggies were my 1st pair of pigalles, and I'm def happy I found a classic in a non-classic print. The LP Spikes were my first "Wow...I can't look at this receipt. I spent how much on these?!" purchase, but I saw them at Saks and knew that they needed to come home with me! I can def say...I'm ADDICTED. [and the new spring line..I'm in trouble!!]
> 
> Btw, I love, love, love the piggies in your avatar! The color is AMAZING and they look killer on you!



LOL--yes, I totally understand the 'sticker price shock' of buying full retail CL shoes. My first pair was Hyper Prive in Batik. I think I was sick for a week. 
And thank you!   I love my neon yellow piggies---I don't know why I don't wear them more.


----------



## mrl1005

dbeth said:


> LOL--yes, I totally understand the 'sticker price shock' of buying full retail CL shoes. My first pair was Hyper Prive in Batik. I think I was sick for a week.
> And thank you!   I love my neon yellow piggies---I don't know why I don't wear them more.


I just hid the receipt from myself until I got the first obligatory scuff on the red. [Now, there is no going back, and I just wear them everywhere! I tried to bring them to bed with me, but the spikes proved to be not the comfiest to sleep on (kidding, but i can say I have thought about it!)]

Neon yellow is TDF! If you wore them too often, then they'd have to go to the cobbler for TLC! Instead, they're a "BAM, yes I'm wearing neon yellow piggies! Yes, I rock them!" As all women stare and drool over them and stare with envy (I would be included since my pale, freckled skin that comes with being a natural red head cannot pull off neon yellow.)


----------



## dbeth

mrl1005 said:


> I just hid the receipt from myself until I got the first obligatory scuff on the red. [Now, there is no going back, and I just wear them everywhere! I tried to bring them to bed with me, but the spikes proved to be not the comfiest to sleep on (kidding, but i can say I have thought about it!)]
> 
> Neon yellow is TDF! If you wore them too often, then they'd have to go to the cobbler for TLC! Instead, they're a "BAM, yes I'm wearing neon yellow piggies! Yes, I rock them!" As all women stare and drool over them and stare with envy (I would be included since my pale, freckled skin that comes with being a natural red head cannot pull off neon yellow.)



Oh I know how you feel about being pale.........I am very fair skin myself. I use a self-tanner.  

I just love natural redheads!! When I was a travel nurse, my first roommate was a red head.  She was soooo fiery!!! And made me laugh a lot.


----------



## mizcolon73

megt10 said:


> They are cute


 
Thank you so much!



wannaprada said:


> Congrats ladies on your purchases!


 
Thanks bunches Wanna!!



fumi said:


> These look so cute on you!


 
Thanks Fumi!!!


----------



## dbeth

mrl1005 said:


> my first pair of daffs! [and a picture of them with the rest of their family  they fit right in, i think!]



Congrats!  I am really wanting to try Daffs on, I'm becoming somewhat interested in this style.

Love the family shot! What are those bright pink patent peep toes?? Are they Lady Peep?? 



mizcolon73 said:


> Got these today, they are the cutest things!!



Those are so cute! I love the little bow on them. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## mrl1005

dbeth said:


> Oh I know how you feel about being pale.........I am very fair skin myself. I use a self-tanner.
> 
> I just love natural redheads!! When I was a travel nurse, my first roommate was a red head.  She was soooo fiery!!! And made me laugh a lot.



hehe. I think its part of our genetics. I haven't met a single redhead (including me) who didn't have the fiery personality and the "don't mess with me" attitude (probe the #1 thing I get made fun of by my friends since I stand at 5'4 barely, look like I just graduated high school rather than law school, and am petite (even though I'd still like to lose another 10 lbs), but when I think I'm SUPER tough! 

That's awesome you were a travel nurse! I have so much respect for anyone who can go into the health/medical field. I give you so much credit!! 



dbeth said:


> Congrats!  I am really wanting to try Daffs on, I'm becoming somewhat interested in this style.
> 
> Love the family shot! What are those bright pink patent peep toes?? Are they Lady Peep??



DO IT, DO IT, DO IT (oops...am I being a bad influence?) I was the same way...I hated them. Then, I kinda liked them. Then, I only liked the black leather on others. Then, tried on a pair. Then said I MUST HAVE the black leather AS MY FIRST Daff. [They are surprisingly really easy to walk in, and I feel like I can walk normally rather than baby steps trying not to fall.]

Yeah, those are the hot pink LPs [I have a bit of an addiction to LPs]. I wanted a vibrant "BAM I'm here" CL, and the hot pink LP def fit that category. 

I have two in transit purchases that should be here by the end of the week (and a gift for my cousin who's getting married this Saturday  I'm surprising her with a pair of CLs that I of course will take pics of before packing them to gift them to her!)...but then I think I may start a collection thread.


----------



## beagly911

mrl1005 said:


> hehe close! They're the LP suede silver spikes from Saks. [I jumped on the CL addiction wagon too late to get the LP gold spikes, but if they pop up on the bay....)


 Oh they are gorgeous mrl1005!!!


----------



## beagly911

mrl1005 said:


> My purchase from Pam Jenkins came in today! Originally saw these on the CL website in 120, but I didn't jump on them in time. Then when I saw them in 100...there was no second thought about it. Introducing my first piggie


 Congrats!! They are fabulous!!


----------



## mrl1005

beagly911 said:


> Oh they are gorgeous mrl1005!!!





beagly911 said:


> Congrats!! They are fabulous!!



Thank you beagly!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> My purchase from Pam Jenkins came in today! Originally saw these on the CL website in 120, but I didn't jump on them in time. Then when I saw them in 100...there was no second thought about it. Introducing my first piggie



Gorgeous!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

mrl1005 said:


> My purchase from Pam Jenkins came in today! Originally saw these on the CL website in 120, but I didn't jump on them in time. Then when I saw them in 100...there was no second thought about it. Introducing my first piggie



*Congrats!! These are lovely!!!! *


----------



## Christchrist

On I got them and they are 1/2 smaller then my order CL piggy 120. These are the python. I think they look horrible on me. What do you guys think? The toebox is a little tight too


----------



## laurenychu

Christchrist said:


> On I got them and they are 1/2 smaller then my order CL piggy 120. These are the python. I think they look horrible on me. What do you guys think? The toebox is a little tight too



the crystal python is tdf! i actually prefer how these look on you bc there`s no heel gap. they`ll stretch anyways!


----------



## Christchrist

laurenychu said:
			
		

> the crystal python is tdf! i actually prefer how these look on you bc there`s no heel gap. they`ll stretch anyways!



The toebox is too tight . I'm squished to the end of it. Sucks. I know the gap sucks in my other pairs but its only on my left foot (my left is 1/2 smaller) dang


----------



## laurenychu

Christchrist said:


> The toebox is too tight . I'm squished to the end of it. Sucks. I know the gap sucks in my other pairs but its only on my left foot (my left is 1/2 smaller) dang



do you have broken-in pigalles yet? my patent ones used to give me such a hard time (like..my toe almost popped out sometimes),  but after a few wears..it`s so much roomier in the toe now!


----------



## Christchrist

laurenychu said:
			
		

> do you have broken-in pigalles yet? my patent ones used to give me such a hard time (like..my toe almost popped out sometimes),  but after a few wears..it`s so much roomier in the toe now!



I just feel like all of my toes are crammed forward.  It deforms the box. The box isn't deformed or crammed in my 39. I don't have broken in ones so the pinky is tight on my 39 but I know it will be fine once broken in. It's hard to see in the pictures. I do love them . I just felt even when sitting my toes were throbbing because there was no room. 
Stupid right foot. It's 1/2 size bigger. Makes things annoying
It's not a good sign because I have a denim spikes pair coming from eBay. Ugh


----------



## dbeth

Christchrist said:


> On I got them and they are 1/2 smaller then my order CL piggy 120. These are the python. I think they look horrible on me. What do you guys think? The toebox is a little tight too
> 
> View attachment 1896806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896813



Omg, these are gorgeous!!!! I wonder what other styles they come in?

I think they look great on you CC.....they will stretch.


----------



## Christchrist

dbeth said:
			
		

> Omg, these are gorgeous!!!! I wonder what other styles they come in?
> 
> I think they look great on you CC.....they will stretch.



They come in red. These are sold out and are the red. Sucks. Ill try them on again but man they feel stuffed at the toe


----------



## laleeza

Christchrist said:


> I just feel like all of my toes are crammed forward. It deforms the box. The box isn't deformed or crammed in my 39. I don't have broken in ones so the pinky is tight on my 39 but I know it will be fine once broken in. It's hard to see in the pictures. I do love them . I just felt even when sitting my toes were throbbing because there was no room.
> Stupid right foot. It's 1/2 size bigger. Makes things annoying
> It's not a good sign because I have a denim spikes pair coming from eBay. Ugh


 
I think you should hang in there - do some sock stretching around the house for awhile and see how it goes. python will definitely stretch alot more than patent and then they should be perfect.
they're gorgeous!


----------



## pickniger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> On I got them and they are 1/2 smaller then my order CL piggy 120. These are the python. I think they look horrible on me. What do you guys think? The toebox is a little tight too



The Last pic is to die for!!! Your Feet are Great!!!


----------



## texas87

CC, you look great as always. Maybe it will just take some time and streching like the other ladies said, but I would be sad to see you get rid of them.


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> CC, you look great as always. Maybe it will just take some time and streching like the other ladies said, but I would be sad to see you get rid of them.



I know Hun. It's a sad sad day. I tried them again and they just don't look right. It's looks like I'm stuffed in the box. Boooooo. There will be other python. Ill just keep telling myself that


----------



## kham

Christchrist said:


> I know Hun. It's a sad sad day. I tried them again and they just don't look right. It's looks like I'm stuffed in the box. Boooooo. There will be other python. Ill just keep telling myself that



They look beautiful on you!  I hope you can make them work.


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> On I got them and they are 1/2 smaller then my order CL piggy 120. These are the python. I think they look horrible on me. What do you guys think? The toebox is a little tight too
> 
> View attachment 1896806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896813


 
For what is worth, CC - I think they look great on you, whatever you say.

I cannot comment on the break-in process itself, and I do not feel your (physical) pain. In the end, you will naturally decide what to do. But they certainly are very beautiful, and I honestly do not think they look like 'stuffed', contrary to what you say.

B


----------



## Christchrist

Brazucaa said:
			
		

> For what is worth, CC - I think they look great on you, whatever you say.
> 
> I cannot comment on the break-in process itself, and I do not feel your (physical) pain. In the end, you will naturally decide what to do. But they certainly are very beautiful, and I honestly do not think they look like 'stuffed', contrary to what you say.
> 
> B



Thank you B. I walked around and it isn't the breaking in that bugs me. It's the bulge. Hard to see in the pics. I'm very very picky about the fit of my piggies I guess


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Thank you B. I walked around and it isn't the breaking in that bugs me. It's the bulge. Hard to see in the pics. I'm very very picky about the fit of my piggies I guess



They look great in the pics...not sure wot u can see that we can't?? But you know best... Shame..!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> On I got them and they are 1/2 smaller then my order CL piggy 120. These are the python. I think they look horrible on me. What do you guys think? The toebox is a little tight too
> 
> View attachment 1896806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896813


 

I love them *CC*!!!
I think they look stunning on you!!!
The toebox should stretch out with some wearing...


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> They look great in the pics...not sure wot u can see that we can't?? But you know best... Shame..!


Thanks doll. 



			
				stilly said:
			
		

> I love them CC!!!
> I think they look stunning on you!!!
> The toebox should stretch out with some wearing...


Yeah I'm pretty sad about them stilly. It's not the width it's the length.


----------



## mrl1005

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Gorgeous!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> *Congrats!! These are lovely!!!! *



Thank you, thank you ladies!


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> On I got them and they are 1/2 smaller then my order CL piggy 120. These are the python. I think they look horrible on me. What do you guys think? The toebox is a little tight too
> 
> View attachment 1896806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896813


THESE ARE AMAZING! HOLY...WOW! [Please tell me you didn't send these back!!]


----------



## mrl1005

So, my first new pair came in today (I have a few in transit...) These are my classic, simple, and surprisingly easy to walk in CLs

Introducing...my new Lady Lynches in Nude Patent


----------



## CloudyDayz198

mrl1005 said:


> So, my first new pair came in today (I have a few in transit...) These are my classic, simple, and surprisingly easy to walk in CLs
> 
> Introducing...my new Lady Lynches in Nude Patent



Gorgeous!! You'll have to let me know if they are difficult to walk in, I've had my eye on them!  Love the nude


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> THESE ARE AMAZING! HOLY...WOW! [Please tell me you didn't send these back!!]



Don't make me cry. I did . I walked around. They just didn't feel or look right. I even put my other ones on to compare.


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> So, my first new pair came in today (I have a few in transit...) These are my classic, simple, and surprisingly easy to walk in CLs
> 
> Introducing...my new Lady Lynches in Nude Patent



Those are delish! Let me know how they feel.  I love them


----------



## mrl1005

jess10141 said:


> Gorgeous!! You'll have to let me know if they are difficult to walk in, I've had my eye on them!  Love the nude



Thank you Jess! I still have them on lol! They're surprisingly not hard to walk in at all! (Granted, I should have gone 1/2 a size smaller, but my SA at Nordies gave me some heel pads & heel grips last time I was there! They came in handy today!!) They come highly recommended from me!


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> Those are delish! Let me know how they feel.  I love them


Thank you CC! They're awesome! Should have gotten a 36.5 instead of the 37, but padding them makes them fit perfect!


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> Don't make me cry. I did . I walked around. They just didn't feel or look right. I even put my other ones on to compare.


There will be others!!! Most importantly is that if you didn't feel comfy or feel that they looked good (even though you're a silly goose head...and yes, I just said that...)for thinking that! But, it's like I used to tell the girls when I worked at VS during grad school who used to come out of the dressing room and say "does this bra look like it fits?" My response "close the door, jump up and down, if you feel secure in the bra...it's a good fit." [But, don't jump and down in piggy 120s...that's how ankles get broken )


----------



## bprimuslevy

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> So, my first new pair came in today (I have a few in transit...) These are my classic, simple, and surprisingly easy to walk in CLs
> 
> Introducing...my new Lady Lynches in Nude Patent



Very nice!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

mrl1005 said:


> Thank you Jess! I still have them on lol! They're surprisingly not hard to walk in at all! (Granted, I should have gone 1/2 a size smaller, but my SA at Nordies gave me some heel pads & heel grips last time I was there! They came in handy today!!) They come highly recommended from me!



 good to know on the sizing, congrats again


----------



## mrl1005

jess10141 said:


> good to know on the sizing, congrats again



Thank you!! [full size down from your CL TTS as the sizing thread on here says is SPOT ON, but the online boutique which is in joisey didn't have the 36.5 in stock...so i padded (so my LLs and my bras match...that's two bra jokes in one thread. Oh, its been a long day! :shame




bprimuslevy said:


> Very nice!



Thank you bpri!!


----------



## fumi

mrl1005 said:


> So, my first new pair came in today (I have a few in transit...) These are my classic, simple, and surprisingly easy to walk in CLs
> 
> Introducing...my new Lady Lynches in Nude Patent



I love the Lady Lynch! Congrats on your new purchase!


----------



## mrl1005

fumi said:


> I love the Lady Lynch! Congrats on your new purchase!



Thank you fumi!! I've already picked out an outfit so that I can wear them to work tomorrow!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> On I got them and they are 1/2 smaller then my order CL piggy 120. These are the python. I think they look horrible on me. What do you guys think? The toebox is a little tight too
> 
> View attachment 1896806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896813


 Oh CC I love them and I think they look great!!  So wish I could wear a 120 piggie!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mrl1005 said:


> So, my first new pair came in today (I have a few in transit...) These are my classic, simple, and surprisingly easy to walk in CLs
> 
> Introducing...my new Lady Lynches in Nude Patent



Oooh they're so sexy and classic!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

mrl1005 said:


> So, my first new pair came in today (I have a few in transit...) These are my classic, simple, and surprisingly easy to walk in CLs
> 
> Introducing...my new Lady Lynches in Nude Patent




Very, very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> So, my first new pair came in today (I have a few in transit...) These are my classic, simple, and surprisingly easy to walk in CLs
> 
> Introducing...my new Lady Lynches in Nude Patent


 Gorgeous shoes.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Don't make me cry. I did . I walked around. They just didn't feel or look right. I even put my other ones on to compare.


 Oh, CC I am sorry to hear that. I liked the way they looked on you. Still if they were too small no sense in keeping them you wouldn't end up wearing them.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> On I got them and they are 1/2 smaller then my order CL piggy 120. These are the python. I think they look horrible on me. What do you guys think? The toebox is a little tight too
> 
> View attachment 1896806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896813


I think they look perfect on you.  The toebox will stretch especially it being Python.  Persevere girl, persevere!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrl1005 said:


> So, my first new pair came in today (I have a few in transit...) These are my classic, simple, and surprisingly easy to walk in CLs
> 
> Introducing...my new Lady Lynches in Nude Patent


Oooo Lady Lynch!!! Congrats!!! Love em Love em Love em!!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

mrl1005 said:


> So, my first new pair came in today (I have a few in transit...) These are my classic, simple, and surprisingly easy to walk in CLs
> 
> Introducing...my new Lady Lynches in Nude Patent


 Love the Lady Lynches! Enjoy!


----------



## Christchrist

Just got home from my hair appointment and look what came! Weeee. Denim spike pigalle 120. Preowned and already broken in. Thank you eBay. 















I was wearing my boots and socks so please disregard the lines on my tootsies :/


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Just got home from my hair appointment and look what came! Weeee. Denim spike pigalle 120. Preowned and already broken in. Thank you eBay.
> 
> I was wearing my boots and socks so please disregard the lines on my tootsies :/



Wow gorgeous!!! You are such an enabler. I need them!!! What's your LP size and these? One size apart? I'm 35 in LP you think I'd make 34 in these work?


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Wow gorgeous!!! You are such an enabler. I need them!!! What's your LP size and these? One size apart? I'm 35 in LP you think I'd make 34 in these work?



I'm a 40 LP and a 39 piggy 120. These are a 38.5 and a bit tight in the toe box but the spikes hide what bugs me and I'll suffer through the pain for the deal I got. Ha


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Just got home from my hair appointment and look what came! Weeee. Denim spike pigalle 120. Preowned and already broken in. Thank you eBay.
> 
> I was wearing my boots and socks so please disregard the lines on my tootsies



These look awesome!


----------



## mrl1005

LizzielovesCL said:


> Love the Lady Lynches! Enjoy!





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Oooo Lady Lynch!!! Congrats!!! Love em Love em Love em!!!





megt10 said:


> Gorgeous shoes.





DebbiNC said:


> Very, very pretty! Congrats!





hermosa_vogue said:


> Oooh they're so sexy and classic!!!



Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> Just got home from my hair appointment and look what came! Weeee. Denim spike pigalle 120. Preowned and already broken in. Thank you eBay.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898381
> 
> 
> I was wearing my boots and socks so please disregard the lines on my tootsies :/
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898392


LOVE them on you!


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Just got home from my hair appointment and look what came! Weeee. Denim spike pigalle 120. Preowned and already broken in. Thank you eBay.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898381
> 
> 
> I was wearing my boots and socks so please disregard the lines on my tootsies :/
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898392



I think that you must like these a little bit


----------



## mrl1005

My cousin is getting married on Sunday, and I'm giving her her wedding present early. (I have to stop by and pick up a gift card for her to pick up a sexy, form fitting dress.) That way, it's officially a gift to her hubby too!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> LOVE them on you!


Thanks mrl



			
				SueGalle said:
			
		

> I think that you must like these a little bit


I love em 



			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> My cousin is getting married on Sunday, and I'm giving her her wedding present early. (I have to stop by and pick up a gift card for her to pick up a sexy, form fitting dress.) That way, it's officially a gift to her hubby too!



Wow. Sweet gift.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Just got home from my hair appointment and look what came! Weeee. Denim spike pigalle 120. Preowned and already broken in. Thank you eBay.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898381
> 
> 
> I was wearing my boots and socks so please disregard the lines on my tootsies :/
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898392


Congrats!!!  You were worried about the fit, but it seems it was perfect!
Gorgeous, cc!!!  YAY!!!


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> Thanks mrl
> 
> I love em
> 
> 
> Wow. Sweet gift.


Your welcome on the 1st count & thanks to the 2nd  I just hope she loves them.


----------



## beagly911

mrl1005 said:


> So, my first new pair came in today (I have a few in transit...) These are my classic, simple, and surprisingly easy to walk in CLs
> 
> Introducing...my new Lady Lynches in Nude Patent


 Congrats!!  They are gorgeous!!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Just got home from my hair appointment and look what came! Weeee. Denim spike pigalle 120. Preowned and already broken in. Thank you eBay.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898381
> 
> 
> I was wearing my boots and socks so please disregard the lines on my tootsies :/
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898392


 Stunning!!  I love the spikes with the denim!


----------



## beagly911

mrl1005 said:


> My cousin is getting married on Sunday, and I'm giving her her wedding present early. (I have to stop by and pick up a gift card for her to pick up a sexy, form fitting dress.) That way, it's officially a gift to her hubby too!


 Lovely mrl!


----------



## mrl1005

beagly911 said:


> Congrats!!  They are gorgeous!!



Thank you for both lovely comments beagly!


----------



## fumi

mrl1005 said:


> My cousin is getting married on Sunday, and I'm giving her her wedding present early. (I have to stop by and pick up a gift card for her to pick up a sexy, form fitting dress.) That way, it's officially a gift to her hubby too!



Wow, what a great gift! I'm sure she'll love it.


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Just got home from my hair appointment and look what came! Weeee. Denim spike pigalle 120. Preowned and already broken in. Thank you eBay.
> 
> I was wearing my boots and socks so please disregard the lines on my tootsies :/



Oh I love them!!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Just got home from my hair appointment and look what came! Weeee. Denim spike pigalle 120. Preowned and already broken in. Thank you eBay.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898381
> 
> 
> I was wearing my boots and socks so please disregard the lines on my tootsies :/
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898392


 They are gorgeous CC! Congrats I just love these.


----------



## mrl1005

fumi said:
			
		

> Wow, what a great gift! I'm sure she'll love it.



Thanks Fumi!! I sure hope so!!!!


----------



## happymummy

My first pair! Gawddd, theyre so gorgeous! Me want moreeee!

At first though, I had a problem walking on them. The heel slippage was so bad! To make it work, I decided to try the anti-heel slippage cushion, and it really did work. No more heel slippage!

I also had the sole protected. Our local cobbler used an almost identical color of rubber sole 

I'm one happy girl dancing with joy right now!!!

Here's my hyper prive... color is a little like maroonish, i don't exactly know the name


----------



## mrl1005

happymummy said:
			
		

> My first pair! Gawddd, theyre so gorgeous! Me want moreeee!
> 
> At first though, I had a problem walking on them. The heel slippage was so bad! To make it work, I decided to try the anti-heel slippage cushion, and it really did work. No more heel slippage!
> 
> I also had the sole protected. Our local cobbler used an almost identical color of rubber sole
> 
> I'm one happy girl dancing with joy right now!!!
> 
> Here's my hyper prive... color is a little like maroonish, i don't exactly know the name



LOVE them!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## megt10

happymummy said:


> My first pair! Gawddd, theyre so gorgeous! Me want moreeee!
> 
> At first though, I had a problem walking on them. The heel slippage was so bad! To make it work, I decided to try the anti-heel slippage cushion, and it really did work. No more heel slippage!
> 
> I also had the sole protected. Our local cobbler used an almost identical color of rubber sole
> 
> I'm one happy girl dancing with joy right now!!!
> 
> Here's my hyper prive... color is a little like maroonish, i don't exactly know the name


 Great pic!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

happymummy said:


> My first pair! Gawddd, theyre so gorgeous! Me want moreeee!
> 
> At first though, I had a problem walking on them. The heel slippage was so bad! To make it work, I decided to try the anti-heel slippage cushion, and it really did work. No more heel slippage!
> 
> I also had the sole protected. Our local cobbler used an almost identical color of rubber sole
> 
> I'm one happy girl dancing with joy right now!!!
> 
> Here's my hyper prive... color is a little like maroonish, i don't exactly know the name


OOOOoo, now you are hooked!!!  Addictionnnn!!!
Congrats!  They are gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## tnc2002

Christchrist said:


> Just got home from my hair appointment and look what came! Weeee. Denim spike pigalle 120. Preowned and already broken in. Thank you eBay.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898381
> 
> 
> I was wearing my boots and socks so please disregard the lines on my tootsies :/
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898392



These look so cool. I see a pair in my size on ebay that's been listed forever. How comfy would you say they are? And did you take TTS or sized down?


----------



## Christchrist

blueeyeskelli said:
			
		

> Oh I love them!!






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> They are gorgeous CC! Congrats I just love these.



Thanks girls


----------



## Christchrist

happymummy said:
			
		

> My first pair! Gawddd, theyre so gorgeous! Me want moreeee!
> 
> At first though, I had a problem walking on them. The heel slippage was so bad! To make it work, I decided to try the anti-heel slippage cushion, and it really did work. No more heel slippage!
> 
> I also had the sole protected. Our local cobbler used an almost identical color of rubber sole
> 
> I'm one happy girl dancing with joy right now!!!
> 
> Here's my hyper prive... color is a little like maroonish, i don't exactly know the name



Those are gorgy! Soooooo beautiful


----------



## fumi

happymummy said:


> My first pair! Gawddd, theyre so gorgeous! Me want moreeee!
> 
> At first though, I had a problem walking on them. The heel slippage was so bad! To make it work, I decided to try the anti-heel slippage cushion, and it really did work. No more heel slippage!
> 
> I also had the sole protected. Our local cobbler used an almost identical color of rubber sole
> 
> I'm one happy girl dancing with joy right now!!!
> 
> Here's my hyper prive... color is a little like maroonish, i don't exactly know the name



Congrats! It goes well with your Chanel


----------



## Christchrist

tnc2002 said:
			
		

> These look so cool. I see a pair in my size on ebay that's been listed forever. How comfy would you say they are? And did you take TTS or sized down?



They are 1/2 size down. A little tight in the toebox. Well worth it though


----------



## mrl1005

So I couldn't wait to show this pair....my new piggies in bronze karung.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

mrl1005 said:


> So I couldn't wait to show this pair....my new piggies in bronze karung.


YUMMYYYYY!!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> So I couldn't wait to show this pair....my new piggies in bronze karung.



Oooooo they are a great color.


----------



## SueGalle

mrl1005 said:


> So I couldn't wait to show this pair....my new piggies in bronze karung.



What a delicious looking shoe!!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

mrl1005 said:


> My cousin is getting married on Sunday, and I'm giving her her wedding present early. (I have to stop by and pick up a gift card for her to pick up a sexy, form fitting dress.) That way, it's officially a gift to her hubby too!



please be my cousin if you buy goodies like this as presents


----------



## mrl1005

blueeyeskelli said:
			
		

> please be my cousin if you buy goodies like this as presents



Hehe...this made me giggle at work!


----------



## mrl1005

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> YUMMYYYYY!!!!  Congrats!!!



Thank you mucho!!! (to CC and Sue too!!) I can't multi-quote on the iPhone.

I have another pair I picked up today too!!! Will show those babies later!!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Thank you mucho!!! (to CC and Sue too!!) I can't multi-quote on the iPhone.
> 
> I have another pair I picked up today too!!! Will show those babies later!!



I just learned how to multi on my iPhone. So liberating lol


----------



## mrl1005

Here are #18 (the piggies) 

And #19 (the straps are too short for me , but i LOVE the color)


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Here are #18 (the piggies)
> 
> And #19 (the straps are too short for me , but i LOVE the color)



Oh I love them both


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> Oh I love them both


Thanks CC!


----------



## Louboufan

mrl1005 said:


> So I couldn't wait to show this pair....my new piggies in bronze karung.



I love them!


----------



## Louboufan

happymummy said:


> My first pair! Gawddd, theyre so gorgeous! Me want moreeee!
> 
> At first though, I had a problem walking on them. The heel slippage was so bad! To make it work, I decided to try the anti-heel slippage cushion, and it really did work. No more heel slippage!
> 
> I also had the sole protected. Our local cobbler used an almost identical color of rubber sole
> 
> I'm one happy girl dancing with joy right now!!!
> 
> Here's my hyper prive... color is a little like maroonish, i don't exactly know the name



Your Chanel is beautiful!


----------



## JessieG

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Here are #18 (the piggies)
> 
> And #19 (the straps are too short for me , but i LOVE the color)



Ooh....love the jade/aqua pair....wot style are they. They're like a Mary Jane lady peep...I LOVE...I've never seen them before!


----------



## mrl1005

Louboufan said:


> I love them!


Thank you!!


----------



## CocoB

So I've been away for a while - lots of new faces I see  - but I thought I should post these - from a wonderful TPFer. In love, A. Thank you!

Also bought a pair of nude filo - boring, I know, but so practical.


----------



## texas87

CocoB said:


> So I've been away for a while - lots of new faces I see  - but I thought I should post these - from a wonderful TPFer. In love, A. Thank you!
> 
> Also bought a pair of nude filo - boring, I know, but so practical.



CoCo, those are gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

CocoB said:
			
		

> So I've been away for a while - lots of new faces I see  - but I thought I should post these - from a wonderful TPFer. In love, A. Thank you!
> 
> Also bought a pair of nude filo - boring, I know, but so practical.



Those are beautymus


----------



## CocoB

texas87 said:


> CoCo, those are gorgeous, congrats!





Christchrist said:


> Those are beautymus



Thanks all!


----------



## fumi

mrl1005 said:


> Here are #18 (the piggies)
> 
> And #19 (the straps are too short for me , but i LOVE the color)



Beautiful pairs! Too bad the second one doesn't fit, the color is lovely.


----------



## fumi

CocoB said:


> So I've been away for a while - lots of new faces I see  - but I thought I should post these - from a wonderful TPFer. In love, A. Thank you!
> 
> Also bought a pair of nude filo - boring, I know, but so practical.



I love these. They are magnificent.


----------



## CocoB

fumi said:


> I love these. They are magnificent.



thanks fumi!


----------



## mrl1005

fumi said:


> Beautiful pairs! Too bad the second one doesn't fit, the color is lovely.



thank you fumi!! I'm going to see if my cobbler can work his magic and get the strap to fit. Fingers crossed...if not...I may just have a peep toe without the strap!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

CocoB said:


> So I've been away for a while - lots of new faces I see  - but I thought I should post these - from a wonderful TPFer. In love, A. Thank you!
> 
> Also bought a pair of nude filo - boring, I know, but so practical.



These are one of my HG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Beautiful


----------



## CocoB

blueeyeskelli said:


> These are one of my HG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Beautiful



Thank you! They are gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> So I couldn't wait to show this pair....my new piggies in bronze karung.


 Gorgeous shoes! Congrats Mrl.


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> Here are #18 (the piggies)
> 
> And #19 (the straps are too short for me , but i LOVE the color)


 They are both gorgeous. I love the turquoise.


----------



## megt10

CocoB said:


> So I've been away for a while - lots of new faces I see  - but I thought I should post these - from a wonderful TPFer. In love, A. Thank you!
> 
> Also bought a pair of nude filo - boring, I know, but so practical.


 Coco these are stunning shoes. I love them.


----------



## pickniger

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> So I couldn't wait to show this pair....my new piggies in bronze karung.



Pure Sex


----------



## megt10

My black Citoyenne arrived yesterday and I totally love them. They are so comfortable and pretty on the foot. I swear if they came in more colors I would buy them. I still like the multi color one best but the black will go with everything and I see it as being one of my go to shoes. Modeling pics soon.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

JessieG said:
			
		

> Ooh....love the jade/aqua pair....wot style are they. They're like a Mary Jane lady peep...I LOVE...I've never seen them before!



The Bana I believe


----------



## DebbiNC

megt10 said:


> My black Citoyenne arrived yesterday and I totally love them. They are so comfortable and pretty on the foot. I swear if they came in more colors I would buy them. I still like the multi color one best but the black will go with everything and I see it as being one of my go to shoes. Modeling pics soon.




Love 'em both! I agree, the black will work with everything!


----------



## megt10

DebbiNC said:


> Love 'em both! I agree, the black will work with everything!


 Thanks Debbi. It will be nice to have a comfortable black shoe . I have several pairs of black shoes but these are the most comfortable followed by Josefas which are super dressy so can't be worn all the time.


----------



## sakura23

megt10 said:


> My black Citoyenne arrived yesterday and I totally love them. They are so comfortable and pretty on the foot. I swear if they came in more colors I would buy them. I still like the multi color one best but the black will go with everything and I see it as being one of my go to shoes. Modeling pics soon.



I love both of these. Probably my favourite shoes out of all the recent releases.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> My black Citoyenne arrived yesterday and I totally love them. They are so comfortable and pretty on the foot. I swear if they came in more colors I would buy them. I still like the multi color one best but the black will go with everything and I see it as being one of my go to shoes. Modeling pics soon.



Oh meg. The black is so stunning. Ok everyone field trip to megs closet


----------



## CocoB

megt10 said:


> Coco these are stunning shoes. I love them.


 
Thanks Meg - that means a lot coming from you!


----------



## GoGlam

megt10 said:
			
		

> My black Citoyenne arrived yesterday and I totally love them. They are so comfortable and pretty on the foot. I swear if they came in more colors I would buy them. I still like the multi color one best but the black will go with everything and I see it as being one of my go to shoes. Modeling pics soon.



I really love the citoyenne!  Classic with a great twist! You look great in your multicolored pair.. I'm sure these will look just as fab!


----------



## mrl1005

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> The Bana I believe



Yes, they're the Bana. I have to see if my cobbler can extend the strap so I can make them work.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

CocoB said:


> So I've been away for a while - lots of new faces I see  - but I thought I should post these - from a wonderful TPFer. In love, A. Thank you!
> 
> Also bought a pair of nude filo - boring, I know, but so practical.


Ohhhh!!!  Congrats!!!  Love these so much!!!
I have them in the VP style.  Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> My black Citoyenne arrived yesterday and I totally love them. They are so comfortable and pretty on the foot. I swear if they came in more colors I would buy them. I still like the multi color one best but the black will go with everything and I see it as being one of my go to shoes. Modeling pics soon.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Oh meg. The black is so stunning. Ok everyone field trip to megs closet


Here!  Here!!!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Came home today to a surprise! I had been eyeing them on ebay until someone bought them and I thought I had lost out! Little did I know it was actually dbf who knew how badly I had been wanting them...he's a keeper. Presenting my new anthracite maggies! 

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics!


----------



## GrRoxy

jess10141 said:


> Came home today to a surprise! I had been eyeing them on ebay until someone bought them and I thought I had lost out! Little did I know it was actually dbf who knew how badly I had been wanting them...he's a keeper. Presenting my new anthracite maggies!
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics!



Aww thats so sweet of him! Lucky girl  Beautiful shoes! Enjoy them!


----------



## Christchrist

jess10141 said:
			
		

> Came home today to a surprise! I had been eyeing them on ebay until someone bought them and I thought I had lost out! Little did I know it was actually dbf who knew how badly I had been wanting them...he's a keeper. Presenting my new anthracite maggies!
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics!



Oh my gosh! I live them. Maggie is my fav. What a great bf


----------



## mrl1005

jess10141 said:
			
		

> Came home today to a surprise! I had been eyeing them on ebay until someone bought them and I thought I had lost out! Little did I know it was actually dbf who knew how badly I had been wanting them...he's a keeper. Presenting my new anthracite maggies!
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics!



Love them!!!! And such an amazing surprise!!!


----------



## SueGalle

jess10141 said:


> Came home today to a surprise! I had been eyeing them on ebay until someone bought them and I thought I had lost out! Little did I know it was actually dbf who knew how badly I had been wanting them...he's a keeper. Presenting my new anthracite maggies!
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics!


 
YAY!!!Dat boy is a keepah!!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

GrRoxy said:


> Aww thats so sweet of him! Lucky girl  Beautiful shoes! Enjoy them!



Thank you! He's pretty sweet, he's been bitten by the Loubie bug by proxy 



Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh! I live them. Maggie is my fav. What a great bf



Thank you! They are my favorite as well, such a beautiful shoe!



mrl1005 said:


> Love them!!!! And such an amazing surprise!!!



Best surprise I've ever gotten. Thank ya, thank ya!



SueGalle said:


> YAY!!!Dat boy is a keepah!!



I agree SueGalle


----------



## happymummy

jess10141 said:


> Came home today to a surprise! I had been eyeing them on ebay until someone bought them and I thought I had lost out! Little did I know it was actually dbf who knew how badly I had been wanting them...he's a keeper. Presenting my new anthracite maggies!
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics!



I'm inlove with your maggies!!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jess10141 said:


> Came home today to a surprise! I had been eyeing them on ebay until someone bought them and I thought I had lost out! Little did I know it was actually dbf who knew how badly I had been wanting them...he's a keeper. Presenting my new anthracite maggies!
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics!



Those are super sexy! Your bf is is sweet!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

jess10141 said:
			
		

> Came home today to a surprise! I had been eyeing them on ebay until someone bought them and I thought I had lost out! Little did I know it was actually dbf who knew how badly I had been wanting them...he's a keeper. Presenting my new anthracite maggies!
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics!



What a keeper!


----------



## megt10

sakura23 said:


> I love both of these. Probably my favourite shoes out of all the recent releases.


 Thank you Sakura, they are seriously comfortable for those of us with a bit wider forefoot and the strap keeps the heel from slipping too, which is always a problem for me since I have a skinny heel.


Christchrist said:


> Oh meg. The black is so stunning. Ok everyone field trip to megs closet


 Lol, you are too funny CC. My guess is that your shoe collection is equal to mine so when we are done in my closet I want to go and play in yours.


GoGlam said:


> I really love the citoyenne! Classic with a great twist! You look great in your multicolored pair.. I'm sure these will look just as fab!


 Thanks so much GoGlam. These are even better because they are my true CL size. By the time I went to buy the first pair they didn't have any more 38.5 so I got the 39 and I was in love with the colors on the first so I made them work. Actually not hard since the strap keeps the shoe on my foot.


HelenOfTroy45 said:


>


 


HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Here! Here!!!


 Thanks Helen.


jess10141 said:


> Came home today to a surprise! I had been eyeing them on ebay until someone bought them and I thought I had lost out! Little did I know it was actually dbf who knew how badly I had been wanting them...he's a keeper. Presenting my new anthracite maggies!
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics!


 Oh congrats Jess! The shoes are gorgeous on you and they are all the more special because of your BF surprised you with them. I agree with the other ladies he is a keeper.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Lol, you are too funny CC. My guess is that your shoe collection is equal to mine so when we are done in my closet I want to go and play in yours.



We can compare numbers but I'm 100% positive that I will come up short. Especially cause I got rid of 70 something pairs before I started my loubi craze.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> We can compare numbers but I'm 100% positive that I will come up short. Especially cause I got rid of 70 something pairs before I started my loubi craze.


 Lol, I am in the process of doing the same thing. I have a friend who wears the same size as I do and so she gets first dibs the rest gets donated.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

happymummy said:


> I'm inlove with your maggies!!!  Gorgeous!



Thank you happymummy!! I am in love with them also. I can't believe they're mine! 




Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are super sexy! Your bf is is sweet!



Thanks lavender! Aren't they soooooo sexy?? I'm pretty sure no one will care about the outfit I wear them with they're so hot. 



Loubiwhirl_ said:


> What a keeper!



Thanks loubi! I think I'll keep him around


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Oh congrats Jess! The shoes are gorgeous on you and they are all the more special because of your BF surprised you with them. I agree with the other ladies he is a keeper.[/QUOTE]

Thank you meg!!  I have to say I am LOVING your new Citoyenne's in black, they are so simple and unbelievably sexy as well. I'm never gonna be able to wear them now because they're so special haha! I'll have to get over that....maybe


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> My black Citoyenne arrived yesterday and I totally love them. They are so comfortable and pretty on the foot. I swear if they came in more colors I would buy them. I still like the multi color one best but the black will go with everything and I see it as being one of my go to shoes. Modeling pics soon.


 Gorgeous meg...I've been thinking about getting the Citoyenne...hmm


----------



## beagly911

jess10141 said:


> Came home today to a surprise! I had been eyeing them on ebay until someone bought them and I thought I had lost out! Little did I know it was actually dbf who knew how badly I had been wanting them...he's a keeper. Presenting my new anthracite maggies!
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics!


 Oh they are gorgeous!!  What a great dbf!!


----------



## 05_sincere

jess10141 said:


> Came home today to a surprise! I had been eyeing them on ebay until someone bought them and I thought I had lost out! Little did I know it was actually dbf who knew how badly I had been wanting them...he's a keeper. Presenting my new anthracite maggies!
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics!



That is so sweet he is a keeper for sure


----------



## CloudyDayz198

beagly911 said:


> Oh they are gorgeous!!  What a great dbf!!



Thanks beagly! And I am totally going to enable you to get those citoyenne's...they're so gorgeous!! DO IT!!! 



05_sincere said:


> That is so sweet he is a keeper for sure



Couldn't agree more


----------



## fumi

jess10141 said:


> Came home today to a surprise! I had been eyeing them on ebay until someone bought them and I thought I had lost out! Little did I know it was actually dbf who knew how badly I had been wanting them...he's a keeper. Presenting my new anthracite maggies!
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics!



They look great on you! What a sweet bf!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

fumi said:


> They look great on you! What a sweet bf!



Thank you fumi!!


----------



## Missy1726

My first pair! From my boyfriend for graduation in 2 months (taking my degree and running away in my Cls)


----------



## Jullieq

They're a little big for me but insoles and heel grips make them perfect!


----------



## megt10

Missy1726 said:


> My first pair! From my boyfriend for graduation in 2 months (taking my degree and running away in my Cls)


 Oh they are beautiful and classic. What a wonderful gift from an obviously great bf.


----------



## megt10

Jullieq said:


> They're a little big for me but insoles and heel grips make them perfect!


 Love these.


----------



## Christchrist

Missy1726 said:
			
		

> My first pair! From my boyfriend for graduation in 2 months (taking my degree and running away in my Cls)


What a perfect first shoe. 



			
				Jullieq said:
			
		

> They're a little big for me but insoles and heel grips make them perfect!


Very pretty


----------



## fumi

Jullieq said:


> They're a little big for me but insoles and heel grips make them perfect!



What a cute print!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

jess10141 said:


> Came home today to a surprise! I had been eyeing them on ebay until someone bought them and I thought I had lost out! Little did I know it was actually dbf who knew how badly I had been wanting them...he's a keeper. Presenting my new anthracite maggies!
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics!



That's very sweet of him!!  Love those Maggies they're beautiful


----------



## kham

Here are my "new to me" Lucifer Bow in Pomice.


----------



## texas87

kham said:


> Here are my "new to me" Lucifer Bow in Pomice.



Those Lucifers are gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## megt10

kham said:


> Here are my "new to me" Lucifer Bow in Pomice.


 They are gorgeous and look perfect on you.


----------



## kham

texas87 said:


> Those Lucifers are gorgeous. Congrats!



Thank you!!!


----------



## kham

megt10 said:


> They are gorgeous and look perfect on you.



Thank you Meg!! I absolutely love them!!!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

kham said:


> Here are my "new to me" Lucifer Bow in Pomice.



Gorgeous!!!! Congrats!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

hermosa_vogue said:


> That's very sweet of him!!  Love those Maggies they're beautiful



Thank you! They quickly became my favorite pair


----------



## Christchrist

kham said:
			
		

> Here are my "new to me" Lucifer Bow in Pomice.



I've been itching for those. Very pretty


----------



## kham

jess10141 said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Congrats!





Christchrist said:


> I've been itching for those. Very pretty



Thank you ladies!!! I'm searching for the black now. They are beautiful IRL.


----------



## JessieG

kham said:
			
		

> Here are my "new to me" Lucifer Bow in Pomice.



They look awesome...now I want!


----------



## fumi

kham said:


> Here are my "new to me" Lucifer Bow in Pomice.



These look amazing on you, especially with your tan skin.


----------



## Jullieq

Thanks!

Kham, those look amazing!


----------



## kham

Jullieq said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Kham, those look amazing!





fumi said:


> These look amazing on you, especially with your tan skin.





JessieG said:


> They look awesome...now I want!



 
Thank you all!! *Jessie*, if you find a pair, I say jump on it. They are beautiful!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kham said:


> Here are my "new to me" Lucifer Bow in Pomice.



Those are super sexy!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

It is my birthday month and I decided to get my 2 all time favorite heels.... are you guys ready???!!! I'll show you my first pair. May I present you the black patent 160mm Daffodile


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Here is my second pair. I tried on the pigalle 120mm without the platform The arch was hard for me so I had to get the pigalle plato instead. These are super comfortable to wear.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Daffodil 160mm and Pigalle plato 120mm


----------



## fumi

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Daffodil 160mm and Pigalle plato 120mm



Congrats on your two pairs. I love the Platos!


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Daffodil 160mm and Pigalle plato 120mm


 They are both gorgeous and look great on you Lavender. I can't wait to see your whole outfit wearing these beauties.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Daffodil 160mm and Pigalle plato 120mm



Absolutely gorgeous! and Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## JessieG

Pigalle 100 - 36 slightly tight but worth it! eBay!!

Thanks to the help of a super wonderful tpf member!!! You know who u are...x


----------



## megt10

JessieG said:


> Pigalle 100 - 36 slightly tight but worth it! eBay!!
> 
> Thanks to the help of a super wonderful tpf member!!! You know who u are...x


 They are gorgeous, I love the color of these. Congrats.


----------



## DebbiNC

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Daffodil 160mm and Pigalle plato 120mm




Happy birthday "month"! Love both pairs!!


----------



## DebbiNC

JessieG said:


> Pigalle 100 - 36 slightly tight but worth it! eBay!!
> 
> Thanks to the help of a super wonderful tpf member!!! You know who u are...x




Can't beat a "Piggie 100"! Love the color!


----------



## texas87

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Daffodil 160mm and Pigalle plato 120mm


 
gorgeous congrats lavender, oh and happy birthday month! I seem to use holidays like that for my purchases too hehe


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

kham said:


> Here are my "new to me" Lucifer Bow in Pomice.


They are gorgeous and look stunning on you!!!  I love the Lucifers!  So jelly!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## GrRoxy

kham said:


> Here are my "new to me" Lucifer Bow in Pomice.



They look fab on you!


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Daffodil 160mm and Pigalle plato 120mm


 Gorgeous Lavenderduckiez!  congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Pigalle 100 - 36 slightly tight but worth it! eBay!!
> 
> Thanks to the help of a super wonderful tpf member!!! You know who u are...x



Love those on you


----------



## kham

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are super sexy!





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> They are gorgeous and look stunning on you!!!  I love the Lucifers!  So jelly!!!
> Congrats!!!



Thank you!! I had to have them!!


----------



## kham

Lavenderduckiez said:


> It is my birthday month and I decided to get my 2 all time favorite heels.... are you guys ready???!!! I'll show you my first pair. May I present you the black patent 160mm Daffodile





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Here is my second pair. I tried on the pigalle 120mm without the platform The arch was hard for me so I had to get the pigalle plato instead. These are super comfortable to wear.



They are gorgeous!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Jullieq

JessieG said:
			
		

> Pigalle 100 - 36 slightly tight but worth it! eBay!!
> 
> Thanks to the help of a super wonderful tpf member!!! You know who u are...x



I love this colour! Looks great on you


----------



## fumi

JessieG said:


> Pigalle 100 - 36 slightly tight but worth it! eBay!!
> 
> Thanks to the help of a super wonderful tpf member!!! You know who u are...x



The color is awesome!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

JessieG said:
			
		

> Pigalle 100 - 36 slightly tight but worth it! eBay!!
> 
> Thanks to the help of a super wonderful tpf member!!! You know who u are...x



Love the colour hun!


----------



## Brazucaa

mrl1005 said:


> There will be others!!! Most importantly is that if you didn't feel comfy or feel that they looked good (even though you're a silly goose head...and yes, I just said that...)for thinking that! But, it's like I used to tell the girls when I worked at VS during grad school who used to come out of the dressing room and say "does this bra look like it fits?" My response "close the door, jump up and down, if you feel secure in the bra...it's a good fit." [But, don't jump and down in piggy 120s...that's how ankles get broken )


 
 Loved that!!

B


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Just got home from my hair appointment and look what came! Weeee. Denim spike pigalle 120. Preowned and already broken in. Thank you eBay.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898381
> 
> 
> I was wearing my boots and socks so please disregard the lines on my tootsies :/
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898392


 
Looking good girl! And no 'break-in worries'!...

B


----------



## Brazucaa

Christchrist said:


> Oh meg. The black is so stunning. Ok everyone field trip to megs closet


 
Book me a seat, OK??

B


----------



## Brazucaa

jess10141 said:


> Came home today to a surprise! I had been eyeing them on ebay until someone bought them and I thought I had lost out! Little did I know it was actually dbf who knew how badly I had been wanting them...he's a keeper. Presenting my new anthracite maggies!
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics!


 
The photos might be crappy (actually not too bad!...) but the shoes are lo-ve-ly! Congratulations.

B

PS - Hold on to that man OK?? That kind of thoughtfulness is *anything* but common...


----------



## Brazucaa

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Here is my second pair. I tried on the pigalle 120mm without the platform The arch was hard for me so I had to get the pigalle plato instead. These are super comfortable to wear.


 
IMHO, the thin plat in the Pigalle Plato in no way detracts from the classical, yet extremely sexy, lines of the Pigalle. Congratulations, great looking shoes - with feet and legs to match.

B


----------



## Brazucaa

Lavenderduckiez said:


> It is my birthday month and I decided to get my 2 all time favorite heels.... are you guys ready???!!! I'll show you my first pair. May I present you the black patent 160mm Daffodile


 
Funnily, I always thought those to be pretty 'chunky' - till I saw your pics. Congratulations, beautifully looking.

B


----------



## Brazucaa

JessieG said:


> Pigalle 100 - 36 slightly tight but worth it! eBay!!
> 
> Thanks to the help of a super wonderful tpf member!!! You know who u are...x


 
Great looking shoes - and they do not look anything like tight. You look great in them.

B


----------



## Brazucaa

mrl1005 said:


> My cousin is getting married on Sunday, and I'm giving her her wedding present early. (I have to stop by and pick up a gift card for her to pick up a sexy, form fitting dress.) That way, it's officially a gift to her hubby too!


 
Ok... Marylin Monroe reputedly wore 'a few drops of Channel Nº 5 ' as her only night gown... 

This lucky cousin (may I join  your family, btw??) might wear something else to bed... 

Please do not be offended by my joke, OK - lovely, thoughtful, 'out of the rut' present. I wish her and her new hubby all the very best. She has a fantastic cousin, btw... 

B


----------



## Brazucaa

megt10 said:


> My black Citoyenne arrived yesterday and I totally love them. They are so comfortable and pretty on the foot. I swear if they came in more colors I would buy them. I still like the multi color one best but the black will go with everything and I see it as being one of my go to shoes. Modeling pics soon.


 
_Modeling pics soon. _

I will _personally_ hold you on to that promisse, OK, Meg??



Congratulations girl, you already know my thoughts about those beautiful (and comfy.... hooorrray!...) shoes.

B


----------



## BattyBugs

Congratulations on the new goodies!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Brazucaa said:


> The photos might be crappy (actually not too bad!...) but the shoes are lo-ve-ly! Congratulations.
> 
> B
> 
> PS - Hold on to that man OK?? That kind of thoughtfulness is *anything* but common...



Thank you B!  He is quite special, even though I am a little biased


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

JessieG said:


> Pigalle 100 - 36 slightly tight but worth it! eBay!!
> 
> Thanks to the help of a super wonderful tpf member!!! You know who u are...x


Beautiful color!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

fumi said:


> Congrats on your two pairs. I love the Platos!





megt10 said:


> They are both gorgeous and look great on you Lavender. I can't wait to see your whole outfit wearing these beauties.





jess10141 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! and Happy Birthday!!!!





DebbiNC said:


> Happy birthday "month"! Love both pairs!!





texas87 said:


> gorgeous congrats lavender, oh and happy birthday month! I seem to use holidays like that for my purchases too hehe





beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous Lavenderduckiez!  congrats!





Jullieq said:


> I love this colour! Looks great on you


Thanks for all the lovely comments!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Brazucaa said:


> IMHO, the thin plat in the Pigalle Plato in no way detracts from the classical, yet extremely sexy, lines of the Pigalle. Congratulations, great looking shoes - with feet and legs to match.
> 
> B



Thanks!!!


----------



## stilly

JessieG said:


> Pigalle 100 - 36 slightly tight but worth it! eBay!!
> 
> Thanks to the help of a super wonderful tpf member!!! You know who u are...x


 
These look gorgeous on you *JessieG*!!!
Love them!!!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> It is my birthday month and I decided to get my 2 all time favorite heels.... are you guys ready???!!! I'll show you my first pair. May I present you the black patent 160mm Daffodile


 
Congrats on both pairs *Lavender*!!!
They look fabulous on you!!!
Happy B-Day!!!


----------



## stilly

kham said:


> Here are my "new to me" Lucifer Bow in Pomice.


 
These look so beautiful on you *kham*!!!
Shoe twins!!!


----------



## caitle

Here are my New Simples in Amethyste suede, which were originally released last year. I missed out on them the first time around, so I was really happy my size popped up on ebay (and in pretty good condition too).

I bought them in my TTS (35.5). They are slightly big. I think I'll need to put some heel grips and maybe some padding at the ball of my foot as I heard that suede stretches a lot.


----------



## Christchrist

caitle said:
			
		

> Here are my New Simples in Amethyste suede, which were originally released last year. I missed out on them the first time around, so I was really happy my size popped up on ebay (and in pretty good condition too).
> 
> I bought them in my TTS (35.5). They are slightly big. I think I'll need to put some heel grips and maybe some padding at the ball of my foot as I heard that suede stretches a lot.



Ohhhhh myyyyyyy that color is gorgy


----------



## caitle

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ohhhhh myyyyyyy that color is gorgy



Thank you, Christchrist! I was going to find your post in the 'in transit to me' thread since you wanted to see (simple buddies!), but you beat me to it! 

I love the bright purple suede! The shoes aren't exactly the same colour, one must be ex- display, but it's not really noticeable IRL.


----------



## Christchrist

caitle said:
			
		

> Thank you, Christchrist! I was going to find your post in the 'in transit to me' thread since you wanted to see (simple buddies!), but you beat me to it!
> 
> I love the bright purple suede! The shoes aren't exactly the same colour, one must be ex- display, but it's not really noticeable IRL.



Well they are beautimus you must mod shot. They are so comfy looking


----------



## fumi

caitle said:


> Here are my New Simples in Amethyste suede, which were originally released last year. I missed out on them the first time around, so I was really happy my size popped up on ebay (and in pretty good condition too).
> 
> I bought them in my TTS (35.5). They are slightly big. I think I'll need to put some heel grips and maybe some padding at the ball of my foot as I heard that suede stretches a lot.



The color is pretty! Hope you can make them work


----------



## Christchrist

New shoes!!! Who's here?


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Oooooo me me!!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Christchrist said:
			
		

> New shoes!!! Who's here?



Meeeeee


----------



## Christchrist

Ok. Here goes. Perche soliel python pigalle 100






I want to stare at them. Haha


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Ok. Here goes. Perche soliel python pigalle 100
> 
> View attachment 1905055
> 
> 
> I want to stare at them. Haha
> 
> View attachment 1905056
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905057
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905061



They are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Christchrist said:


> Ok. Here goes. Perche soliel python pigalle 100
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905055
> 
> 
> I want to stare at them. Haha
> 
> View attachment 1905056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905061



Oh my gosh, those are absolutely AMAZING!!! Love them!


----------



## caitle

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok. Here goes. Perche soliel python pigalle 100
> 
> I want to stare at them. Haha



Wow, the colour is TDF! Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

caitle said:


> Here are my New Simples in Amethyste suede, which were originally released last year. I missed out on them the first time around, so I was really happy my size popped up on ebay (and in pretty good condition too).
> 
> I bought them in my TTS (35.5). They are slightly big. I think I'll need to put some heel grips and maybe some padding at the ball of my foot as I heard that suede stretches a lot.


 They are beautiful caitle!  I wore my green suede New Simples today, I love the style!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Ok. Here goes. Perche soliel python pigalle 100
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905055
> 
> 
> I want to stare at them. Haha
> 
> View attachment 1905056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905061


 They are stunning!!  Such great colors and skin for fall and winter!


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:
			
		

> They are gorgeous! Congrats!






			
				jess10141 said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh, those are absolutely AMAZING!!! Love them!






			
				caitle said:
			
		

> Wow, the colour is TDF! Congrats!






			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> They are stunning!!  Such great colors and skin for fall and winter!



Thank you ladies. I'm just staring at them lol. Well worth the wait


----------



## hermosa_vogue

caitle said:


> Here are my New Simples in Amethyste suede, which were originally released last year. I missed out on them the first time around, so I was really happy my size popped up on ebay (and in pretty good condition too).
> 
> I bought them in my TTS (35.5). They are slightly big. I think I'll need to put some heel grips and maybe some padding at the ball of my foot as I heard that suede stretches a lot.



They're beautiful!  I was eyeing those babies off on ebay as well but decided against them because I just bought my Purple Biancas.  Congrats


----------



## heychar

Christchrist said:


> Ok. Here goes. Perche soliel python pigalle 100
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905055
> 
> 
> I want to stare at them. Haha
> 
> View attachment 1905056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905061



Love these on you  
Do you have a collection thread??


----------



## 05_sincere

fumi said:
			
		

> They are gorgeous! Congrats!



Amazing colors congrats cc


----------



## megt10

caitle said:


> Here are my New Simples in Amethyste suede, which were originally released last year. I missed out on them the first time around, so I was really happy my size popped up on ebay (and in pretty good condition too).
> 
> I bought them in my TTS (35.5). They are slightly big. I think I'll need to put some heel grips and maybe some padding at the ball of my foot as I heard that suede stretches a lot.


 These do stretch out. I have this shoe and it is really comfortable but it has molded to my foot. Congrats on a great find you are going to love them.


----------



## mrl1005

Brazucaa said:


> Ok... Marylin Monroe reputedly wore 'a few drops of Channel Nº 5 ' as her only night gown...
> 
> This lucky cousin (may I join  your family, btw??) might wear something else to bed...
> 
> Please do not be offended by my joke, OK - lovely, thoughtful, 'out of the rut' present. I wish her and her new hubby all the very best. She has a fantastic cousin, btw...
> 
> B



hehe! aww thank you! She def was very surprised! (and trust me, I am def not offended at all!!)


----------



## september1985

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok. Here goes. Perche soliel python pigalle 100
> 
> I want to stare at them. Haha



gorgeous


----------



## Missy1726

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Daffodil 160mm and Pigalle plato 120mm



Absolutely gorgeous!!! congrats on the 2 new pairs!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Missy1726 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!! congrats on the 2 new pairs!


Thanks Missy!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Congrats on both pairs *Lavender*!!!
> They look fabulous on you!!!
> Happy B-Day!!!



Thanks stilly! I can't wait to post some outfits along with the heels.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

caitle said:


> Here are my New Simples in Amethyste suede, which were originally released last year. I missed out on them the first time around, so I was really happy my size popped up on ebay (and in pretty good condition too).
> 
> I bought them in my TTS (35.5). They are slightly big. I think I'll need to put some heel grips and maybe some padding at the ball of my foot as I heard that suede stretches a lot.



I love the color! Its beautiful!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> New shoes!!! Who's here?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905052



I'm here!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Ok. Here goes. Perche soliel python pigalle 100
> 
> View attachment 1905055
> 
> 
> I want to stare at them. Haha
> 
> View attachment 1905056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905061



They are gorgeous!


----------



## kham

stilly said:


> These look so beautiful on you *kham*!!!
> Shoe twins!!!



Thank you Stilly!!!


----------



## dbeth

caitle said:


> Here are my New Simples in Amethyste suede, which were originally released last year. I missed out on them the first time around, so I was really happy my size popped up on ebay (and in pretty good condition too).
> 
> I bought them in my TTS (35.5). They are slightly big. I think I'll need to put some heel grips and maybe some padding at the ball of my foot as I heard that suede stretches a lot.



Love this color--very pretty!! 



Christchrist said:


> Ok. Here goes. Perche soliel python pigalle 100
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905055
> 
> 
> I want to stare at them. Haha
> 
> View attachment 1905056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905061



I have these in the Altadama and I just stare at them too.   Congrats!!! I think this is one of the prettiest skins ever!!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> It is my birthday month and I decided to get my 2 all time favorite heels.... are you guys ready???!!! I'll show you my first pair. May I present you the black patent 160mm Daffodile



 They look amazing on you!! 



jess10141 said:


> Came home today to a surprise! I had been eyeing them on ebay until someone bought them and I thought I had lost out! Little did I know it was actually dbf who knew how badly I had been wanting them...he's a keeper. Presenting my new anthracite maggies!
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics!



 Beautiful!!! Congrats!!



Jullieq said:


> They're a little big for me but insoles and heel grips make them perfect!



Love these! congrats!!



kham said:


> Here are my "new to me" Lucifer Bow in Pomice.



You got them Kham!!   They look stunning on you!!!! 



JessieG said:


> Pigalle 100 - 36 slightly tight but worth it! eBay!!
> 
> Thanks to the help of a super wonderful tpf member!!! You know who u are...x



This color is TDF!! Gorgeous!


----------



## noonoo07

Christchrist said:


> Ok. Here goes. Perche soliel python pigalle 100
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905055
> 
> 
> I want to stare at them. Haha
> 
> View attachment 1905056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905061



Gorgeous!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Thanks dbeth!


----------



## caitle

dbeth said:


> Love this color--very pretty!!


Thank you, *dbeth*!   Can't wait to wear them out!



beagly911 said:


> They are beautiful caitle!  I wore my green suede New Simples today, I love the style!


Thanks *beagly911*! I am a little worried about damaging the suede when I wear them.. they are so soft! These are my first pair of new simples, so far they are pretty comfortable 



hermosa_vogue said:


> They're beautiful!  I was eyeing those babies off on ebay as well but decided against them because I just bought my Purple Biancas.  Congrats



Thanks *hermosa_vogue*! I'm glad you decided against them - I ended up getting them for a pretty good price! I would love a pair of Biancas but I'm not confident I could walk in them 



megt10 said:


> These do stretch out. I have this shoe and it is really comfortable but it has molded to my foot. Congrats on a great find you are going to love them.



Thank you *megt10*! I hope they don't stretch out too much for me. I'm so glad I finally got them 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the color! Its beautiful!


Thanks *Lavenderduckiez*! Unfortunately the camera on my phone couldn't capture the brightness of the suede... they are even better IRL


----------



## texas87

Christchrist said:


> Ok. Here goes. Perche soliel python pigalle 100
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> omg how did I miss this. CC, they are just beyond! Way to go


----------



## Christchrist

Thanks Texas


----------



## megt10

Got these yesterday at designer shoe event at NM Last Call. They were the only CL's at the sale in my area. They are basically flats for me and super comfy. They will also be perfect on those days when my knee is acting up.


----------



## JessieG

megt10 said:
			
		

> Got these yesterday at designer shoe event at NM Last Call. They were the only CL's at the sale in my area. They are basically flats for me and super comfy. They will also be perfect on those days when my knee is acting up.



Meg...can I see part of a fabulous walk in closet/dressing room in the background!?


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Got these yesterday at designer shoe event at NM Last Call. They were the only CL's at the sale in my area. They are basically flats for me and super comfy. They will also be perfect on those days when my knee is acting up.



Nice grab meg!! You have such a huge fabulous collection. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## GrRoxy

megt10 said:


> Got these yesterday at designer shoe event at NM Last Call. They were the only CL's at the sale in my area. They are basically flats for me and super comfy. They will also be perfect on those days when my knee is acting up.



I just love your closet...


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Got these yesterday at designer shoe event at NM Last Call. They were the only CL's at the sale in my area. They are basically flats for me and super comfy. They will also be perfect on those days when my knee is acting up.


 Great find meg, congrats!


----------



## megt10

JessieG said:


> Meg...can I see part of a fabulous walk in closet/dressing room in the background!?


 Yes that is my closet. 


Christchrist said:


> Nice grab meg!! You have such a huge fabulous collection. I'm so happy for you.


 Thanks CC, I had to buy them there was this woman who was at the last sale who grabbed all the good shoes and no one else got a shot at them. She tried to take them from the SA that was about to hand them to me and I was like you know what they are mine. That woman was so nasty during the last sale almost started a fight and push and shoved everyone. 


GrRoxy said:


> I just love your closet...


 Thank you GrRoxy. I do too .


beagly911 said:


> Great find meg, congrats!


 Thanks Beagly.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thanks CC, I had to buy them there was this woman who was at the last sale who grabbed all the good shoes and no one else got a shot at them. She tried to take them from the SA that was about to hand them to me and I was like you know what they are mine. That woman was so nasty during the last sale almost started a fight and push and shoved everyone.



Lol that's crazy


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Lol that's crazy


 Oh you have no idea. This woman called corporate saying her friend got shoved and her Tiffany bracelelt was broken during the first sales. Of course it was the other way around and they had the whole thing on tape. I know all this because I have a friend who works there. She also went and complained to another SA that the SA who had the shoes in her hand to give them to me wouldn't give them to her.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Oh you have no idea. This woman called corporate saying her friend got shoved and her Tiffany bracelelt was broken during the first sales. Of course it was the other way around and they had the whole thing on tape. I know all this because I have a friend who works there. She also went and complained to another SA that the SA who had the shoes in her hand to give them to me wouldn't give them to her.



Holy moly. That's cutthroat shopping lol. At least you got out alive


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Holy moly. That's cutthroat shopping lol. At least you got out alive


 The first time around I just stood back and watched and waited. This time they spread everything out and that gave everyone more of a chance to get in and find the size they wanted. I just posted the Chanel shoes that I got on that forum and one of the women said OMG, I thought that was you and that she should have said hi but she was too shy. I am just so hoping it wasn't one of these two women.


----------



## kham

dbeth said:


> You got them Kham!!   They look stunning on you!!!!



 Yes!!! Thank you!! I love them!!


----------



## Christchrist

Haha I had to get em


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Haha I had to get em
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908084
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908085



Cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Got these yesterday at designer shoe event at NM Last Call. They were the only CL's at the sale in my area. They are basically flats for me and super comfy. They will also be perfect on those days when my knee is acting up.


Those are cute! I love the print!


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Haha I had to get em



I got the first one wen holidaying in NY. I walked into FAO schwarz and nearly died wen I saw them!  Making DH build a special spot in my walk in in the new house to display her..and a few other pairs of AMAZIng shoes


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> I got the first one wen holidaying in NY. I walked into FAO schwarz and nearly died wen I saw them!  Making DH build a special spot in my walk in in the new house to display her..and a few other pairs of AMAZIng shoes



Lol. They are a birthday gift (I think). I don't know. Never been into Barbie but these are cool


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Haha I had to get em
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908084
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1908085


 So cute!!  I've seen them and been tempted but so want to put the $$$ to a new CL or DVF I just can't do it!!  Congrats, they're great!!!


----------



## Scarlettv

kittenslingerie said:


> another amazing fall boot. I'm on a roll 2 pairs that fit my thin calves pretty well in a row. These are black bourge 100mm from saks true to my cl size. Sorry for the blurry cell phone pics and the messy room.


 
omg i love your boots and your pants in the first pic!!! Where are they from?!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Scarlettv said:


> omg i love your boots and your pants in the first pic!!! Where are they from?!



Thank you! They are from last year. Bebe Kardashian line moto leggings. They are a thicker stretchy sweater like material. I think they pop up new on ebay.


----------



## mrl1005

Here are my two new CL purchases arrived today. It's LOVE. [Two more on the way...they (hopefully) should both be here by Wednesday! ]


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Here are my two new CL purchases arrived today. It's LOVE. [Two more on the way...they (hopefully) should both be here by Wednesday! ]



I am in love with those neoclou!!!!


----------



## Louboufan

Christchrist said:


> Ok. Here goes. Perche soliel python pigalle 100
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905055
> 
> 
> I want to stare at them. Haha
> 
> View attachment 1905056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1905061



I love them.


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> I am in love with those neoclou!!!!


Thank you!! I got them for such a great deal! 699 with free shipping, I just couldn't pass them up!


----------



## fumi

mrl1005 said:


> Here are my two new CL purchases arrived today. It's LOVE. [Two more on the way...they (hopefully) should both be here by Wednesday! ]



Both shoes are so droolworthy!


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> Here are my two new CL purchases arrived today. It's LOVE. [Two more on the way...they (hopefully) should both be here by Wednesday! ]



Oh they are gorgeous I love the color of the Bianca and the studs


----------



## wannaprada

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Here are my two new CL purchases arrived today. It's LOVE. [Two more on the way...they (hopefully) should both be here by Wednesday! ]



Congrats shoe twins. I have the Bianca in the same color and I love them!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok. Here goes. Perche soliel python pigalle 100
> 
> I want to stare at them. Haha



One of the nicest shoes I have ever seen.  There are just perfect.


----------



## NeonLights

mrl1005 said:


> Here are my two new CL purchases arrived today. It's LOVE. [Two more on the way...they (hopefully) should both be here by Wednesday! ]



Oh i love those red biancas...  can i ask where you got them from? I want a pair


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Here are my two new CL purchases arrived today. It's LOVE. [Two more on the way...they (hopefully) should both be here by Wednesday! ]



Wonderful selections!


----------



## Greta_V

Here are my long-awaited daffs


----------



## fumi

Greta_V said:


> Here are my long-awaited daffs



They look so pretty in the nude color.


----------



## Christchrist

Prada_Princess said:
			
		

> One of the nicest shoes I have ever seen.  There are just perfect.



Awwww thank you so much


----------



## CocoB

I think that these would qualify as a recent purchase - since I've just finished them. Also posted in DIY.


----------



## beagly911

Greta_V said:


> Here are my long-awaited daffs


 Congrats!  They look great on you!!


----------



## beagly911

CocoB said:


> I think that these would qualify as a recent purchase - since I've just finished them. Also posted in DIY.


 OMG CocoB they look awesome!!  You did an incredible job!


----------



## kittenslingerie

mrl1005 said:


> Here are my two new CL purchases arrived today. It's LOVE. [Two more on the way...they (hopefully) should both be here by Wednesday! ]



Are the (neoclou?) studded pair a new or an old style? I love them. I want to find a pair for myself. Any info to assist in my search would be helpful!


----------



## CocoB

beagly911 said:


> OMG CocoB they look awesome!!  You did an incredible job!



beagly, . Thank you!!!!!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

CocoB said:


> I think that these would qualify as a recent purchase - since I've just finished them. Also posted in DIY.



These look freaking AWESOME! Very nicely done


----------



## laurenychu

Greta_V said:


> Here are my long-awaited daffs



they look amazing!


----------



## CocoB

jess10141 said:


> These look freaking AWESOME! Very nicely done



Thank you!!!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

Greta_V said:


> Here are my long-awaited daffs



they look amazing on you, i love the nude patent!


----------



## mrl1005

fumi said:
			
		

> Both shoes are so droolworthy!



Thank you fumi!!




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Oh they are gorgeous I love the color of the Bianca and the studs



Thanks meg!! I was waiting to get the Bianca in a non-neutral color for my 1st bianca. The spikes were just...well, spikes hehe.




			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Congrats shoe twins. I have the Bianca in the same color and I love them!!



We have such great taste!! I fell in love with the color the second I saw them!




			
				NeonLights said:
			
		

> Oh i love those red biancas...  can i ask where you got them from? I want a pair



Thanks Neon! They were an eBay find. 




			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Wonderful selections!



Thank you Lavender!!


----------



## mrl1005

Greta_V said:
			
		

> Here are my long-awaited daffs



Love these!!!!


----------



## mrl1005

CocoB said:
			
		

> I think that these would qualify as a recent purchase - since I've just finished them. Also posted in DIY.



Such an amazing job!!! They are fabulous!


----------



## mrl1005

kittenslingerie said:
			
		

> Are the (neoclou?) studded pair a new or an old style? I love them. I want to find a pair for myself. Any info to assist in my search would be helpful!



Hey kitten, they are an older pair. (And thank you..they were a price I couldn't pass up!) I found them on eBay. I took these 1/2 up from my tts but I could have also taken them in my tts.


----------



## SueGalle

mrl1005 said:


> Here are my two new CL purchases arrived today. It's LOVE. [Two more on the way...they (hopefully) should both be here by Wednesday! ]



Holy Smoke! The only think I like better than your red Bianca's is the price well done!!


----------



## mrl1005

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Holy Smoke! The only think I like better than your red Bianca's is the price well done!!



Hehehe thanks Sue!!!


----------



## fumi

CocoB said:


> I think that these would qualify as a recent purchase - since I've just finished them. Also posted in DIY.



Great job! They look gorgeous


----------



## hermosa_vogue

CocoB said:


> I think that these would qualify as a recent purchase - since I've just finished them. Also posted in DIY.



Wow CocoB they look amazing!!  I'm dying to volcano strass as well but I need to get the shoes first


----------



## Greta_V

CocoB said:


> I think that these would qualify as a recent purchase - since I've just finished them. Also posted in DIY.



WOW! I thought these were the original ones! Great job!


----------



## Greta_V

fumi said:


> They look so pretty in the nude color.





beagly911 said:


> Congrats!  They look great on you!!





laurenychu said:


> they look amazing!





heiress-ox said:


> they look amazing on you, i love the nude patent!





mrl1005 said:


> Love these!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Greta_V said:


> Here are my long-awaited daffs



The nude patent daffodile look gorgeous on you! Congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

CocoB said:


> I think that these would qualify as a recent purchase - since I've just finished them. Also posted in DIY.



WOW they look amazing!


----------



## AEGIS

kittenslingerie said:


> Are the (neoclou?) studded pair a new or an old style? I love them. I want to find a pair for myself. Any info to assist in my search would be helpful!




The Clou Noued is an older style....maybe 3 or 4 years old now. 120mm rarely pops up anymore. You have to wait for someone to sell theirs. I feel like you're in the upper size range rather than the smaller...here is a pair on ebay...idk if it's your exact size though http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hard-to-fin...21454?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item25767752ee


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> I am in love with those *neoclou*!!!!




Clou Noued


----------



## martinaa

CocoB said:


> I think that these would qualify as a recent purchase - since I've just finished them. Also posted in DIY.


 
Just WOW!!


----------



## megt10

CocoB said:


> I think that these would qualify as a recent purchase - since I've just finished them. Also posted in DIY.


 Gorgeous


----------



## mrl1005

AEGIS said:
			
		

> The Clou Noued is an older style....maybe 3 or 4 years old now. 120mm rarely pops up anymore. You have to wait for someone to sell theirs. I feel like you're in the upper size range rather than the smaller...here is a pair on ebay...idk if it's your exact size though http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hard-to-find-Christian-Louboutin-150-Clou-Noeud-Spike-Sandals-40-5-10-5-/160901321454?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item25767752ee



Thank you for the elaboration to help a fellow tpf'er! You rock!


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> Clou Noued



Lol. Oops.


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> Lol. Oops.


Sorry CC that was my fault. I stink with the "very French" names and colors. I'm like a regular dept store instead of a boutique...I just call them "hi pretty".


----------



## wannaprada

Greta_V said:
			
		

> Here are my long-awaited daffs



Despite not being a fan of the Daffs (I know, I'm the only one), I must say these look great on you! Maybe it's because they're nude, but whatever the reason they look good. Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Despite not being a fan of the Daffs (I know, I'm the only one), I must say these look great on you! Maybe it's because they're nude, but whatever the reason they look good. Congrats!



No I am with you on that note.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

CocoB said:


> I think that these would qualify as a recent purchase - since I've just finished them. Also posted in DIY.



WOW! They look awesome, great job!


----------



## CocoB

LizzielovesCL said:


> WOW! They look awesome, great job!


 

Thank you!


----------



## CocoB

A million thank yous! I think I may retire from the strassing business, though - too much work!



hermosa_vogue said:


> Wow CocoB they look amazing!! I'm dying to volcano strass as well but I need to get the shoes first


 


Greta_V said:


> WOW! I thought these were the original ones! Great job!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> WOW they look amazing!


 


martinaa said:


> Just WOW!!


 


megt10 said:


> Gorgeous


----------



## kittenslingerie

AEGIS said:


> The Clou Noued is an older style....maybe 3 or 4 years old now. 120mm rarely pops up anymore. You have to wait for someone to sell theirs. I feel like you're in the upper size range rather than the smaller...here is a pair on ebay...idk if it's your exact size though http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hard-to-fin...21454?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item25767752ee



Thanks for the name and auction! I really want the 120, so I will keep checking the bay


----------



## Louboufan

Greta_V said:


> Here are my long-awaited daffs



Love them


----------



## Louboufan

CocoB said:


> I think that these would qualify as a recent purchase - since I've just finished them. Also posted in DIY.


----------



## Zoe Bradley

kham said:


> Here are my "new to me" Lucifer Bow in Pomice.



Omg! I'm pea-green with envy! The Lucifers are my UHG shoes and I've been scouring eBay for years trying to find a pair! You lucky gal - they look absolutely amazing on you!


----------



## Christchrist

Shoes came!!!! Who's with me  ?


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Christchrist said:


> Shoes came!!!! Who's with me  ?



ME


----------



## Christchrist

Moroccan red python very prive.


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Moroccan red python very prive.



They are absolutely gorgeous CC...look lovely on your feet. Such a rich colour. I love!! 
And so glad to see you got to replace the moroccan red piggies that were too big!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> They are absolutely gorgeous CC...look lovely on your feet. Such a rich colour. I love!!
> And so glad to see you got to replace the moroccan red piggies that were too big!



Thanks Jess. FINALLY. So happy


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Christchrist said:


> Moroccan red python very prive.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912630



I knew they were gonna be gorgeous, but O.M.F.G. They are amazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzinggg! I am in LOVE! I am so happy you finally got them and they fit, yippee!!  Congrats, they are drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Christchrist

jess10141 said:
			
		

> I knew they were gonna be gorgeous, but O.M.F.G. They are amazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzinggg! I am in LOVE! I am so happy you finally got them and they fit, yippee!!  Congrats, they are drop dead gorgeous!



The color is amazing. I just love it. Thanks girl


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Moroccan red python very prive.



They are stunning CC!!!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Despite not being a fan of the Daffs (I know, I'm the only one), I must say these look great on you! Maybe it's because they're nude, but whatever the reason they look good. Congrats!


 You aren't the only one that isn't a fan. Though I agree they look great on some people.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Moroccan red python very prive.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912630


 Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh LOVE and they look beautiful on your foot.


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> They are stunning CC!!!






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh LOVE and they look beautiful on your foot.



Thanks girls. Means a lot


----------



## heiress-ox

Christchrist said:


> Moroccan red python very prive.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912630



i love the Moroccan red. that skin & colour is tdf! congrats


----------



## Christchrist

heiress-ox said:
			
		

> i love the Moroccan red. that skin & colour is tdf! congrats



Thanks heiress. It's the best color I own! I'm staring at it


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Moroccan red python very prive.


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Moroccan red python very prive.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912630




great color and texture for fall! really nice skin


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Moroccan red python very prive.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912623
> 
> 
> 
> C, that has to be one of the nicest pair of shoes I have ever seen in here. Your selection is absolutely phenomenal and I am now terribly envious of your collection!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

>


&#128536;



			
				AEGIS said:
			
		

> great color and texture for fall! really nice skin


I couldn't agree more 


Awwwww thanks Sue. That's very nice to say.


----------



## kham

Zoe Bradley said:


> Omg! I'm pea-green with envy! The Lucifers are my UHG shoes and I've been scouring eBay for years trying to find a pair! You lucky gal - they look absolutely amazing on you!



Thank you!! I hope you find a pair. They are absolutely gorge!!


----------



## Christchrist

kham said:
			
		

> Thank you!! I hope you find a pair. They are absolutely gorge!!



Lucifer! How did I miss that! Congrats.  I've been seeking it as well


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Moroccan red python very prive.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912630



Those are gorgeous!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Moroccan red python very prive.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912630


Oooooo!  Gorgeous!  They look great on you hun!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Those are gorgeous!






			
				HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Oooooo!  Gorgeous!  They look great on you hun!  Congrats!!!



Thanks girls.


----------



## mizcolon73

Christchrist said:


> Moroccan red python very prive.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912628
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912630


 

This color is to drop dead for!!!


----------



## dbeth

Christchrist said:


> Moroccan red python very prive.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912630




Whoa CC!! Those are AMAZING!!! The shine on those!!  

Are the pics pretty true to color??



Greta_V said:


> Here are my long-awaited daffs



Congrats!!!! These are gorgeous &  look great on you. Sexy pic! 

I just bought my first pair of Daffs.:greengrin:


----------



## dbeth

Really stepping out of my comfort zone with these..............:greengrin:

My first Daffs!!  

Lame Daffodile. In certain lighting they turn gold. You can kindof tell on the in the back.

















I'll try to post more mod pics later!


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> Really stepping out of my comfort zone with these..............:greengrin:
> 
> My first Daffs!!
> 
> Lame Daffodile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to post more mod pics later!



I love these! They look amazing on you. I love the lame material and how it looks so sparkly!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

dbeth said:
			
		

> Really stepping out of my comfort zone with these..............:greengrin:
> 
> My first Daffs!!
> 
> Lame Daffodile
> 
> I'll try to post more mod pics later!



I just love this pattern also on the piggies but in the Daffs is just beautiful they look great on you!! X x


----------



## CloudyDayz198

dbeth said:


> Really stepping out of my comfort zone with these..............:greengrin:
> 
> My first Daffs!!
> 
> Lame Daffodile
> 
> 
> Those Daff's look great!!! And dang you have the legs! Love everything about those shoes, I haven't seen that color/print in Daff's yet and I really like it!


----------



## Louboufan

Gorgeous!


Christchrist said:


> Moroccan red python very prive.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912630


----------



## dbeth

fumi said:


> I love these! They look amazing on you. I love the lame material and how it looks so sparkly!



Thanks Fumi! Yeah, they definitely have some sparkle, which is one of the reasons I love them!



blueeyeskelli said:


> I just love this pattern also on the piggies but in the Daffs is just beautiful they look great on you!! X x



Thank you blueeyeskelli! 



jess10141 said:


> dbeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really stepping out of my comfort zone with these..............:greengrin:
> 
> My first Daffs!!
> 
> Lame Daffodile
> 
> 
> Those Daff's look great!!! And dang you have the legs! Love everything about those shoes, I haven't seen that color/print in Daff's yet and I really like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jess!  I wasn't a fan of Daffs, & then when I saw pics of the Lame on someone I knew I had to have them.
Click to expand...


----------



## mrl1005

dbeth said:


> Thanks Fumi! Yeah, they definitely have some sparkle, which is one of the reasons I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you blueeyeskelli!
> 
> 
> 
> jess10141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jess!  I wasn't a fan of Daffs, & then when I saw pics of the Lame on someone I knew I had to have them.
> 
> 
> 
> Lame daffs!! LOOOOVVEEEE the print!
Click to expand...


----------



## Christchrist

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> This color is to drop dead for!!!






			
				dbeth said:
			
		

> Whoa CC!! Those are AMAZING!!! The shine on those!!
> 
> Are the pics pretty true to color??
> 
> Congrats!!!! These are gorgeous &  look great on you. Sexy pic!
> 
> I just bought my first pair of Daffs.:greengrin:



Thank you 
Yes that is the color .)


----------



## lovemysavior

Here are my very first pair of Louboutin heels that we drove 3 1/2 hours to buy in Hollywood yesterday.  My black patent Rolando's.  Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Christchrist

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> Here are my very first pair of Louboutin heels that we drove 3 1/2 hours to buy in Hollywood yesterday.  My black patent Rolando's.  Thank you for letting me share.



That's a great pair! How they feel ?


----------



## 05_sincere

My newest addition I lusted over these since sale season. Pigalle is becoming my favorite style.


----------



## lovemysavior

Christchrist said:


> That's a great pair! How they feel ?


 
They hurt so badChristChrist.   When I tried them on yesterday they felt a little tight at the store but the SA told me they would stretch from the toe box.  Well after walking with my sandals all over Hollywood yesterday I guess my feet swelled up that I couldn't fit them on this morning I am going to try and do the method that was discussed on here to stretch them so please pray that they work out because I really love them and don't want to drive all the way back to return them for store credit.


----------



## fumi

05_sincere said:


> My newest addition I lusted over these since sale season. Pigalle is becoming my favorite style.



Oh la la  I just love how cheeky these shoes are!


----------



## mrl1005

lovemysavior said:


> They hurt so badChristChrist.   When I tried them on yesterday they felt a little tight at the store but the SA told me they would stretch from the toe box.  Well after walking with my sandals all over Hollywood yesterday I guess my feet swelled up that I couldn't fit them on this morning I am going to try and do the method that was discussed on here to stretch them so please pray that they work out because I really love them and don't want to drive all the way back to return them for store credit.


I'm sure they will stretch!! (Sock trick works wonders! Even double socking...does that sound dirty to anyone else?)


----------



## bougainvillier

I am very excited about these but nothing new as several tPFer had them revealed already: Divinoche black/gold 160mm. Only that it's signed by the man.


----------



## texas87

bougainvillier said:


> I am very excited about these but nothing new: Divinoche black/gold 160mm. Only that it's signed by the man.



I absolutely love the Divinoche, and they are even better bc they are signed


----------



## 4Elegance

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> I am very excited about these but nothing new: Divinoche black/gold 160mm. Only that it's signed by the man.



How much better does his signature make the shoe?  Congrats and enjoy


----------



## mrl1005

bougainvillier said:


> I am very excited about these but nothing new as several tPFer had them revealed already: Divinoche black/gold 160mm. Only that it's signed by the man.


They are phenomenal!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

bougainvillier said:


> I am very excited about these but nothing new as several tPFer had them revealed already: Divinoche black/gold 160mm. Only that it's signed by the man.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Moroccan red python very prive.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912630


 
These look fabulous on you *CC*!!!


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> Really stepping out of my comfort zone with these..............:greengrin:
> 
> My first Daffs!!
> 
> Lame Daffodile. In certain lighting they turn gold. You can kindof tell on the in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to post more mod pics later!


 
These are just gorgeous on you *dbeth*!!!
I love Daffs!!!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Moroccan red python very prive.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912630


OH CC they are absolutely stunning!!!  YAH!!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Really stepping out of my comfort zone with these..............:greengrin:
> 
> My first Daffs!!
> 
> Lame Daffodile. In certain lighting they turn gold. You can kindof tell on the in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to post more mod pics later!


 WOW!!!! Inbelievable!!!  I have no words...incredible!!


----------



## beagly911

05_sincere said:


> My newest addition I lusted over these since sale season. Pigalle is becoming my favorite style.


 Lovely!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Christchrist

05_sincere said:
			
		

> My newest addition I lusted over these since sale season. Pigalle is becoming my favorite style.






			
				lovemysavior said:
			
		

> They hurt so badChristChrist.   When I tried them on yesterday they felt a little tight at the store but the SA told me they would stretch from the toe box.  Well after walking with my sandals all over Hollywood yesterday I guess my feet swelled up that I couldn't fit them on this morning I am going to try and do the method that was discussed on here to stretch them so please pray that they work out because I really love them and don't want to drive all the way back to return them for store credit.


Try try again.  Vaseline in the toebox?



			
				bougainvillier said:
			
		

> I am very excited about these but nothing new as several tPFer had them revealed already: Divinoche black/gold 160mm. Only that it's signed by the man.


I love that shoe. I have the 120 and adore it 



			
				stilly said:
			
		

> These look fabulous on you CC!!!






			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> OH CC they are absolutely stunning!!!  YAH!!



Thank you beagly and still


----------



## lovemysavior

Christchrist said:


> Try try again. *Vaseline in the toebox*?
> 
> I love that shoe. I have the 120 and adore it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you beagly and still


 
Thanks...going to try this.


----------



## Christchrist

lovemysavior said:
			
		

> Thanks...going to try this.



That's a tough first CL shoe. Brave girl


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

dbeth said:


> Really stepping out of my comfort zone with these..............:greengrin:
> 
> My first Daffs!!
> 
> Lame Daffodile. In certain lighting they turn gold. You can kindof tell on the in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to post more mod pics later!



I love the dafs on you! Those are super hot! Congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

lovemysavior said:


> Here are my very first pair of Louboutin heels that we drove 3 1/2 hours to buy in Hollywood yesterday.  My black patent Rolando's.  Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 1913915



Congrats on your first Loubs!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

05_sincere said:


> My newest addition I lusted over these since sale season. Pigalle is becoming my favorite style.


Congrats! I have always wanted those however I can't last on a 120 without a platform.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bougainvillier said:


> I am very excited about these but nothing new as several tPFer had them revealed already: Divinoche black/gold 160mm. Only that it's signed by the man.



Yay! I can't wait to have one of my heels signed by him too.


----------



## martinaa

bougainvillier said:


> I am very excited about these but nothing new as several tPFer had them revealed already: Divinoche black/gold 160mm. Only that it's signed by the man.


 
Great shoes! Congrats!


----------



## martinaa

dbeth said:


> Really stepping out of my comfort zone with these..............:greengrin:
> 
> My first Daffs!!
> 
> Lame Daffodile. In certain lighting they turn gold. You can kindof tell on the in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to post more mod pics later!


 
I was not really a fan of these from the stock pics, but on your pictures they look really lovely!

And they look really good on you, as always!


----------



## 9distelle

dbeth said:


> Really stepping out of my comfort zone with these..............:greengrin:
> 
> My first Daffs!!
> 
> Lame Daffodile. In certain lighting they turn gold. You can kindof tell on the in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to post more mod pics later!


Wow, they look great on you!! How do you find in them, are they comfy?


----------



## evanescent

bougainvillier said:


> I am very excited about these but nothing new as several tPFer had them revealed already: Divinoche black/gold 160mm. Only that it's signed by the man.



Congrats again!!! Looking forward to seeing some outfit pics 



dbeth said:


> Really stepping out of my comfort zone with these..............:greengrin:
> 
> My first Daffs!!
> 
> Lame Daffodile. In certain lighting they turn gold. You can kindof tell on the in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to post more mod pics later!



They look amazing on you!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Really stepping out of my comfort zone with these..............:greengrin:
> 
> My first Daffs!!
> 
> Lame Daffodile. In certain lighting they turn gold. You can kindof tell on the in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to post more mod pics later!


 These are gorgeous Beth. Your legs look amazing. I can't wait to see mod pics!


----------



## megt10

lovemysavior said:


> Here are my very first pair of Louboutin heels that we drove 3 1/2 hours to buy in Hollywood yesterday. My black patent Rolando's. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 1913915


 Gorgeous shoes and they look great on you.


----------



## megt10

bougainvillier said:


> I am very excited about these but nothing new as several tPFer had them revealed already: Divinoche black/gold 160mm. Only that it's signed by the man.


 I love these shoes and especially with the signature. They are extra special.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

My new lovies.


----------



## heychar

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> My new lovies.



I said it before but love them! they'll go great with your style 
_Off CL topic.._ I Almost bought some Jeffrey Campbells the other day but they didn't have the size 4 for me to try on and the 5 was way too big! swear a size 3 could have worked but they didn't have those either!


----------



## heiress-ox

dbeth said:


> Really stepping out of my comfort zone with these..............:greengrin:
> 
> My first Daffs!!
> 
> Lame Daffodile. In certain lighting they turn gold. You can kindof tell on the in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to post more mod pics later!



Sexy mama - these make your legs look insane  you know how i feel about the lame  



lovemysavior said:


> Here are my very first pair of Louboutin heels that we drove 3 1/2 hours to buy in Hollywood yesterday.  My black patent Rolando's.  Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 1913915



congrats on your first pair, it's always a slippery slope from there & you can't go wrong with black patent. 

sorry they are so painful, the rolandos are sexy, but notorious for a killer toebox for a lot of ladies on here. i know some ladies recommended vaseline, but since they're patent i recommend swabbing the affected areas inside the toe box with rubbing alcohol and then wearing them with thick socks for as long as you can take - if you feel they still haven't stretched enough after that, then swab again with the alcohol and stuff a bunch of thick socks in there for anywhere between 12-36 hours. alcohol is a proven stretching agent and i've had 100% great and quick results using this method. 



05_sincere said:


> My newest addition I lusted over these since sale season. Pigalle is becoming my favorite style.



these are going to be beautiful on you!



bougainvillier said:


> I am very excited about these but nothing new as several tPFer had them revealed already: Divinoche black/gold 160mm. Only that it's signed by the man.



the divinoche are so sexy, i love them and made even better with the signature, congrats!!



Loubiwhirl_ said:


> My new lovies.


ahh you know i love these girl, feminine meets edgy & totally a great everyday pair!


----------



## wannaprada

dbeth said:
			
		

> Really stepping out of my comfort zone with these..............:greengrin:
> 
> My first Daffs!!
> 
> Lame Daffodile. In certain lighting they turn gold. You can kindof tell on the in the back.
> 
> I'll try to post more mod pics later!



Congrats DBeth!




			
				lovemysavior said:
			
		

> Here are my very first pair of Louboutin heels that we drove 3 1/2 hours to buy in Hollywood yesterday.  My black patent Rolando's.  Thank you for letting me share.



I love that style, congrats and don't worry, they will stretch. I had the same experience with my Rolandos and now they are one of my most comfortable CLs. 




			
				05_sincere said:
			
		

> My newest addition I lusted over these since sale season. Pigalle is becoming my favorite style.



Congrats Sincere! I love these!




			
				bougainvillier said:
			
		

> I am very excited about these but nothing new as several tPFer had them revealed already: Divinoche black/gold 160mm. Only that it's signed by the man.



Hi Bougainvillier! It was so nice seeing you yesterday! I love these! Can't wait to see mod pics!

Here are my newest addition which were also signed by the man himself!  I was no afraid the shoes wouldn't fit, but they fit like a glove! For me, the Filo runs similar to the New Simple. I wear a 40.5 in both while in the Rolando, for instance, I'm a 41.


----------



## Mea Culpa

Just posted on the wrong topic by accident. This was my original posting below. Not the best start. Oops!

http://forum.purseblog.com/loubouti...ead-first-page-before-posting-731194-421.html


----------



## bougainvillier

wannaprada said:


> Hi Bougainvillier! It was so nice seeing you yesterday! I love these! Can't wait to see mod pics!
> 
> Here are my newest addition which were also signed by the man himself!  I was no afraid the shoes wouldn't fit, but they fit like a glove! For me, the Filo runs similar to the New Simple. I wear a 40.5 in both while in the Rolando, for instance, I'm a 41.



It was my pleasure meeting me. Felt so good to meet tPFers in person!!! 

I am planning on indoor wearing only on these. But will surely post soon 

Your filo looks amazing. Seeing them yday, it sparkles more IRL. Good to know the sizing too! Thanks!


----------



## bougainvillier

heiress-ox said:


> Sexy mama - these make your legs look insane  you know how i feel about the lame
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on your first pair, it's always a slippery slope from there & you can't go wrong with black patent.
> 
> sorry they are so painful, the rolandos are sexy, but notorious for a killer toebox for a lot of ladies on here. i know some ladies recommended vaseline, but since they're patent i recommend swabbing the affected areas inside the toe box with rubbing alcohol and then wearing them with thick socks for as long as you can take - if you feel they still haven't stretched enough after that, then swab again with the alcohol and stuff a bunch of thick socks in there for anywhere between 12-36 hours. alcohol is a proven stretching agent and i've had 100% great and quick results using this method.
> 
> 
> 
> these are going to be beautiful on you!
> 
> 
> 
> the divinoche are so sexy, i love them and made even better with the signature, congrats!!
> 
> 
> ahh you know i love these girl, feminine meets edgy & totally a great everyday pair!





megt10 said:


> I love these shoes and especially with the signature. They are extra special.





evanescent said:


> Congrats again!!! Looking forward to seeing some outfit pics
> 
> 
> 
> They look amazing on you!





lovemysavior said:


>





Christchrist said:


> Try try again.  Vaseline in the toebox?
> 
> I love that shoe. I have the 120 and adore it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you beagly and still





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Yay! I can't wait to have one of my heels signed by him too.





martinaa said:


> Great shoes! Congrats!





texas87 said:


> I absolutely love the Divinoche, and they are even better bc they are signed





4Elegance said:


> How much better does his signature make the shoe?  Congrats and enjoy





mrl1005 said:


> They are phenomenal!!!



Thank you all ladies for the nice words!!! I am still super excited today. Hope you all will get signed pairs. It feels very special


----------



## bougainvillier

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> My new lovies.



Nice nice nice!!! Cool shoes and I love cameo rose, with gold spikes, it rocks!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> My new lovies.



These are so cute! Almost makes me want to get a pair of sneakers.


----------



## martinaa

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> My new lovies.



I love that color!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

heychar said:


> I said it before but love them! they'll go great with your style
> _Off CL topic.._ I Almost bought some Jeffrey Campbells the other day but they didn't have the size 4 for me to try on and the 5 was way too big! swear a size 3 could have worked but they didn't have those either!


 
Thanks honey! OOH which ones! Pm me haha I  JC.



bougainvillier said:


> Nice nice nice!!! Cool shoes and I love cameo rose, with gold spikes, it rocks!!!


 


wannaprada said:


> These are so cute! Almost makes me want to get a pair of sneakers.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

What a great choice wanna!



wannaprada said:


> Congrats DBeth!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that style, congrats and don't worry, they will stretch. I had the same experience with my Rolandos and now they are one of my most comfortable CLs.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Sincere! I love these!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bougainvillier! It was so nice seeing you yesterday! I love these! Can't wait to see mod pics!
> 
> Here are my newest addition which were also signed by the man himself!  I was no afraid the shoes wouldn't fit, but they fit like a glove! For me, the Filo runs similar to the New Simple. I wear a 40.5 in both while in the Rolando, for instance, I'm a 41.


----------



## martinaa

wannaprada said:


> Congrats DBeth!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that style, congrats and don't worry, they will stretch. I had the same experience with my Rolandos and now they are one of my most comfortable CLs.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Sincere! I love these!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bougainvillier! It was so nice seeing you yesterday! I love these! Can't wait to see mod pics!
> 
> Here are my newest addition which were also signed by the man himself!  I was no afraid the shoes wouldn't fit, but they fit like a glove! For me, the Filo runs similar to the New Simple. I wear a 40.5 in both while in the Rolando, for instance, I'm a 41.



OMG! They are fantastic! Congrats on such a beautiful pair!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

martinaa said:


> I love that color!


 
Thanks love


----------



## beagly911

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> My new lovies.


So cute!!  Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> What a great choice wanna!






			
				martinaa said:
			
		

> OMG! They are fantastic! Congrats on such a beautiful pair!!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## fumi

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> My new lovies.



I love the color and spikes!


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> Here are my newest addition which were also signed by the man himself!  I was no afraid the shoes wouldn't fit, but they fit like a glove! For me, the Filo runs similar to the New Simple. I wear a 40.5 in both while in the Rolando, for instance, I'm a 41.



These are so cute!


----------



## laurenychu

bougainvillier said:


> I am very excited about these but nothing new as several tPFer had them revealed already: Divinoche black/gold 160mm. Only that it's signed by the man.



congrats!


----------



## dbeth

05_sincere said:


> My newest addition I lusted over these since sale season. Pigalle is becoming my favorite style.



Beautiful sincere!!!! congrats !! I love piggies too.



bougainvillier said:


> I am very excited about these but nothing new as several tPFer had them revealed already: Divinoche black/gold 160mm. Only that it's signed by the man.



We still love to see these beauties even though a few TPF'ers have them!! They are gorgeous---congrats!!



stilly said:


> These are just gorgeous on you *dbeth*!!!
> I love Daffs!!!



Thanks Stilly!  I am surprised you love the Daffs---I would have never of guessed.



beagly911 said:


> WOW!!!! Inbelievable!!!  I have no words...incredible!!



Lol, thank you sweet beagly! 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the dafs on you! Those are super hot! Congrats!



Thanks Lav!! 



martinaa said:


> I was not really a fan of these from the stock pics, but on your pictures they look really lovely!
> 
> And they look really good on you, as always!



thank you martinaa, you are sweet as always. 



9distelle said:


> Wow, they look great on you!! How do you find in them, are they comfy?



Thanks 9distelle! I am sooo surprised that they are comfortable & fairly easy to walk in. The toe box is a little tight though.



evanescent said:


> Congrats again!!! Looking forward to seeing some outfit pics
> 
> 
> 
> They look amazing on you!



Thanks evanescent! 



megt10 said:


> These are gorgeous Beth. Your legs look amazing. I can't wait to see mod pics!



Thanks Meg!!!!  I wonder if you will venture into Daff land sometime.......



Loubiwhirl_ said:


> My new lovies.



Those are soooo cute, love them. And the pink really catches my eye so I love the color!


----------



## dbeth

wannaprada said:


> Congrats DBeth!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that style, congrats and don't worry, they will stretch. I had the same experience with my Rolandos and now they are one of my most comfortable CLs.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Sincere! I love these!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bougainvillier! It was so nice seeing you yesterday! I love these! Can't wait to see mod pics!
> 
> Here are my newest addition which were also signed by the man himself!  I was no afraid the shoes wouldn't fit, but they fit like a glove! For me, the Filo runs similar to the New Simple. I wear a 40.5 in both while in the Rolando, for instance, I'm a 41.




Wanna---those are gorgeous!! I love the Filo and have tried them on a few times now.........hoping I get a pair in the future.


----------



## wannaprada

fumi said:
			
		

> These are so cute!






			
				dbeth said:
			
		

> Wanna---those are gorgeous!! I love the Filo and have tried them on a few times now.........hoping I get a pair in the future.



Thank you ladies!


----------



## RedBottomLover

Christchrist said:


> Moroccan red python very prive.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1912630


they're gorgeous on you


----------



## evanescent

So in love with my most recent purchase! Lady Claudes are my most favourite style and couldn't believe my luck when I came across a local listing that ended last night. Picked them up from the lovely seller this afternoon and here they are! I missed out on them a couple of season ago and I still can't believe they're mine now


----------



## bougainvillier

evanescent said:
			
		

> So in love with my most recent purchase! Lady Claudes are my most favourite style and couldn't believe my luck when I came across a local listing that ended last night. Picked them up from the lovely seller this afternoon and here they are! I missed out on them a couple of season ago and I still can't believe they're mine now



Congrats!!! These are divine!!! So feminine and dainty


----------



## fumi

evanescent said:


> So in love with my most recent purchase! Lady Claudes are my most favourite style and couldn't believe my luck when I came across a local listing that ended last night. Picked them up from the lovely seller this afternoon and here they are! I missed out on them a couple of season ago and I still can't believe they're mine now



I love the style of lace. It's so pretty!


----------



## 9distelle

evanescent said:


> So in love with my most recent purchase! Lady Claudes are my most favourite style and couldn't believe my luck when I came across a local listing that ended last night. Picked them up from the lovely seller this afternoon and here they are! I missed out on them a couple of season ago and I still can't believe they're mine now


Awesome, congrats!! Can't wait to see mod pics!!


----------



## wannaprada

evanescent said:
			
		

> So in love with my most recent purchase! Lady Claudes are my most favourite style and couldn't believe my luck when I came across a local listing that ended last night. Picked them up from the lovely seller this afternoon and here they are! I missed out on them a couple of season ago and I still can't believe they're mine now



How pretty, congrats!


----------



## mrl1005

Here are my most recent purchase. My MBPs in Leopard Pony Hair


----------



## Christchrist

evanescent said:
			
		

> So in love with my most recent purchase! Lady Claudes are my most favourite style and couldn't believe my luck when I came across a local listing that ended last night. Picked them up from the lovely seller this afternoon and here they are! I missed out on them a couple of season ago and I still can't believe they're mine now


. Shoe twins! Congrats. 




			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Here are my most recent purchase. My MBPs in Leopard Pony Hair



Those are hot! They look great


----------



## AEGIS

mrl1005 said:


> Here are my most recent purchase. My MBPs in Leopard Pony Hair





I wore my 120mm version last night! Great choice!


----------



## mrl1005

AEGIS said:


> I wore my 120mm version last night! Great choice!


 
Thanks Aegis!! I'm wearing them currently (I say that's the best part of my job haha!)


----------



## wannaprada

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Here are my most recent purchase. My MBPs in Leopard Pony Hair



I love those! Congrats!


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:


> I love those! Congrats!


Thanks wanna!!


----------



## fumi

mrl1005 said:


> Here are my most recent purchase. My MBPs in Leopard Pony Hair



They are TDF and so gorgeous!


----------



## mrl1005

fumi said:


> They are TDF and so gorgeous!


 
Thank you fumi!!!


----------



## Louboufan

mrl1005 said:


> Here are my most recent purchase. My MBPs in Leopard Pony Hair



Love them


----------



## dbeth

Two new additions! They are oldies though. Love them both!!!!

Black/Silver VP Spikes












Nude/Silver Engin Spikes


----------



## hermosa_vogue

evanescent said:


> So in love with my most recent purchase! Lady Claudes are my most favourite style and couldn't believe my luck when I came across a local listing that ended last night. Picked them up from the lovely seller this afternoon and here they are! I missed out on them a couple of season ago and I still can't believe they're mine now



Love them Eva!


----------



## lovemysavior

dbeth said:


> Two new additions! They are oldies though. Love them both!!!!
> 
> Black/Silver VP Spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude/Silver Engin Spikes


 Love these! They look beautiful on your feet!


----------



## dbeth

mrl1005 said:


> Here are my most recent purchase. My MBPs in Leopard Pony Hair



I love these!!!! They are sooo pretty. 



evanescent said:


> So in love with my most recent purchase! Lady Claudes are my most favourite style and couldn't believe my luck when I came across a local listing that ended last night. Picked them up from the lovely seller this afternoon and here they are! I missed out on them a couple of season ago and I still can't believe they're mine now




Beautiful!!!! I have always wanted a lace pair.


----------



## dbeth

lovemysavior said:


> Love these! They look beautiful on your feet!




Thank you!


----------



## mrl1005

dbeth said:
			
		

> Two new additions! They are oldies though. Love them both!!!!
> 
> Black/Silver VP Spikes
> 
> Nude/Silver Engin Spikes



Congrats!!! They're gorgy!!! Yay spikes!!


----------



## mrl1005

dbeth said:
			
		

> I love these!!!! They are sooo pretty.
> 
> Beautiful!!!! I have always wanted a lace pair.



Thank you!!! They're comfy too!!! (Even with my feet swollen and messed up from wearing heels too long the day before!) that's a double  in my book!! Haha!


----------



## evanescent

Thank you so much ladies!! These are such a special pair to me! They were posted in the D&S thread 2 years ago but jeshika had already got them when I called. Sometime this year she put them up for sale on eBay but before I could put an offer for them, someone had purchased them! Turns out the buyer is from the same state as I am, and put them up for sale a couple of months later. And now they are mine!! Since the lace placement on them is unique to every pair (and confirming with jesh), I know that these are the exact same pair that I wanted 2 years ago. They are still brand new too! How's that for amazing. I still can't believe my luck 



bougainvillier said:


> Congrats!!! These are divine!!! So feminine and dainty





fumi said:


> I love the style of lace. It's so pretty!





9distelle said:


> Awesome, congrats!! Can't wait to see mod pics!!





wannaprada said:


> How pretty, congrats!





Christchrist said:


> . Shoe twins! Congrats.





hermosa_vogue said:


> Love them Eva!





dbeth said:


> Beautiful!!!! I have always wanted a lace pair.


----------



## evanescent

dbeth said:


> Two new additions! They are oldies though. Love them both!!!!
> 
> Black/Silver VP Spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude/Silver Engin Spikes



Both are amazing dbeth! The Engins especially are one of my absolute favourites.. they are so feminine, yet badass in front! Congrats on such wonderful purchases!


----------



## laurenychu

mrl1005 said:


> Here are my most recent purchase. My MBPs in Leopard Pony Hair



love these!


----------



## dbeth

mrl1005 said:


> Congrats!!! They're gorgy!!! Yay spikes!!



Thank you! I use to hate spikes.....I love them now. 



evanescent said:


> Thank you so much ladies!! These are such a special pair to me! They were posted in the D&S thread 2 years ago but jeshika had already got them when I called. Sometime this year she put them up for sale on eBay but before I could put an offer for them, someone had purchased them! Turns out the buyer is from the same state as I am, and put them up for sale a couple of months later. And now they are mine!! Since the lace placement on them is unique to every pair (and confirming with jesh), I know that these are the exact same pair that I wanted 2 years ago. They are still brand new too! How's that for amazing. I still can't believe my luck



Wow, what a story!! Thanks for sharing.........it was definitely meant to be. 



evanescent said:


> Both are amazing dbeth! The Engins especially are one of my absolute favourites.. they are so feminine, yet badass in front! Congrats on such wonderful purchases!



These really are amazing......it's a shoe you have to see & try on in person. It's becoming one of my favorites!!


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> . Shoe twins! Congrats.
> 
> Those are hot! They look great



Thanks CC! (Sorry I missed this before!) still luv ya!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

evanescent said:


> So in love with my most recent purchase! Lady Claudes are my most favourite style and couldn't believe my luck when I came across a local listing that ended last night. Picked them up from the lovely seller this afternoon and here they are! I missed out on them a couple of season ago and I still can't believe they're mine now



Congrats! Loving the lace!


----------



## mrl1005

Louboufan said:
			
		

> Love them



Thank you!!! (Dammit, I missed a bunch of comment today!) sorry about that!!


----------



## mrl1005

evanescent said:
			
		

> Thank you so much ladies!! These are such a special pair to me! They were posted in the D&S thread 2 years ago but jeshika had already got them when I called. Sometime this year she put them up for sale on eBay but before I could put an offer for them, someone had purchased them! Turns out the buyer is from the same state as I am, and put them up for sale a couple of months later. And now they are mine!! Since the lace placement on them is unique to every pair (and confirming with jesh), I know that these are the exact same pair that I wanted 2 years ago. They are still brand new too! How's that for amazing. I still can't believe my luck



That's amazing luck!!! They're gorgeous!!!


----------



## mrl1005

laurenychu said:
			
		

> love these!



Thank you Lauren!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> Here are my most recent purchase. My MBPs in Leopard Pony Hair



I love the leopard print!


----------



## mrl1005

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love the leopard print!



Thanks lavender! (And sorry ladies, I totally know how to multi-quote...I just missed random stragglers and didnt realized I missed more. I really stink today!)


----------



## Christchrist

dbeth said:
			
		

> Two new additions! They are oldies though. Love them both!!!!
> 
> Black/Silver VP Spikes
> 
> Nude/Silver Engin Spikes



I'm in love! I love them


----------



## dbeth

Christchrist said:


> I'm in love! I love them



Thanks CC! I use to hate spikes, it took me a few years. I totally love them now!!!


----------



## label24

May I introduce my new flanavec 140....they are so comfy!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

label24 said:


> May I introduce my new flanavec 140....they are so comfy!!!


Cute boots!


----------



## GrRoxy

label24 said:


> May I introduce my new flanavec 140....they are so comfy!!!



The leather on these is just sooo buttery soft! Congrats!


----------



## mrl1005

label24 said:


> May I introduce my new flanavec 140....they are so comfy!!!


Congrats!!! Nothing better than comfy and fashionable boots! (even better when their CLs!)


----------



## Christchrist

label24 said:
			
		

> May I introduce my new flanavec 140....they are so comfy!!!



I'm drooling


----------



## lovemysavior

label24 said:
			
		

> May I introduce my new flanavec 140....they are so comfy!!!



Love those!


----------



## martinaa

dbeth said:


> Two new additions! They are oldies though. Love them both!!!!
> 
> Black/Silver VP Spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude/Silver Engin Spikes


 
I love the nude Engin Spikes! Congrats lucky girl!


----------



## jeninvan

mrl1005 said:


> Here are my most recent purchase. My MBPs in Leopard Pony Hair



Love them they absolutely look amazing on you congrats


----------



## martinaa

label24 said:


> May I introduce my new flanavec 140....they are so comfy!!!


 
Congrats, great pair!


----------



## 9distelle

mrl1005 said:


> Here are my most recent purchase. My MBPs in Leopard Pony Hair


They look stunning on you, congrats!! How do you find in them? Are they pretty comfy?


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> Two new additions! They are oldies though. Love them both!!!!
> 
> Black/Silver VP Spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude/Silver Engin Spikes



They both look cute on you!


----------



## mrl1005

9distelle said:


> They look stunning on you, congrats!! How do you find in them? Are they pretty comfy?


 They are incredibly comfy! Even with the bottom of my feet blistered and swollen, they were great! 



jeninvan said:


> Love them they absolutely look amazing on you congrats


 
Thank you jenin!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Introducing my new to me no.299 from a very lovely tpf'er....these are ridiculously comfortable and soooooooo easy to walk in for their height. I'm in love!


----------



## mrl1005

jess10141 said:


> Introducing my new to me no.299 from a very lovely tpf'er....these are ridiculously comfortable and soooooooo easy to walk in for their height. I'm in love!


They're lovely! Congrats!!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

I was able to score these with the authentication help of JetSetGo! Thanks again..I should prolly post in the style thread but does anybody here know what these are called? Love them either way.


----------



## fumi

jess10141 said:


> Introducing my new to me no.299 from a very lovely tpf'er....these are ridiculously comfortable and soooooooo easy to walk in for their height. I'm in love!



They look hot on you!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

mrl1005 said:


> They're lovely! Congrats!!



Thank you!!!  Now what would happen if we combined shoe collections  



fumi said:


> They look hot on you!



Thanks fumi!!   I shouldn't play favorites but these and my maggies definitely have my heart!


----------



## mrl1005

jess10141 said:


> Thank you!!!  Now what would happen if we combined shoe collections
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks fumi!!   I shouldn't play favorites but these and my maggies definitely have my heart!



hehe. Lots of gorgy CLs!


----------



## heiress-ox

dbeth said:


> Two new additions! They are oldies though. Love them both!!!!
> 
> Black/Silver VP Spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude/Silver Engin Spikes



Gorgeous D, i love both pairs, the engin spikes are such a good nude for you too, i'd love a pair of those or the pik pik piks


----------



## whimsic

Corneille glitter sling back - I've had this for a few months but haven't worn it yet:






Annnnnnd this arrived in the mail yesterday:






Pigalle spike 100 patent


----------



## fumi

whimsic said:


> Corneille glitter sling back - I've had this for a few months but haven't worn it yet:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1917548
> 
> 
> 
> Annnnnnd this arrived in the mail yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1917549
> 
> 
> Pigalle spike 100 patent



The Corneille glitter and the red Pigalle spike look so pretty!


----------



## beagly911

evanescent said:


> So in love with my most recent purchase! Lady Claudes are my most favourite style and couldn't believe my luck when I came across a local listing that ended last night. Picked them up from the lovely seller this afternoon and here they are! I missed out on them a couple of season ago and I still can't believe they're mine now


 Beautiful!  Congrats on finally getting them!!


mrl1005 said:


> Here are my most recent purchase. My MBPs in Leopard Pony Hair


 Love them!


dbeth said:


> Two new additions! They are oldies though. Love them both!!!!
> 
> Black/Silver VP Spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude/Silver Engin Spikes


They are fabulous!!  Love the VP spikes!!!



label24 said:


> May I introduce my new flanavec 140....they are so comfy!!!


 Oh those are great!


jess10141 said:


> Introducing my new to me no.299 from a very lovely tpf'er....these are ridiculously comfortable and soooooooo easy to walk in for their height. I'm in love!


 They look great on you!


----------



## beagly911

whimsic said:


> Corneille glitter sling back - I've had this for a few months but haven't worn it yet:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1917548
> 
> 
> 
> Annnnnnd this arrived in the mail yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1917549
> 
> 
> Pigalle spike 100 patent


 Love the piggie spikes!!  The Corneille a breathtaking!


----------



## beagly911

cvlshopaholic said:


> I was able to score these with the authentication help of JetSetGo! Thanks again..I should prolly post in the style thread but does anybody here know what these are called? Love them either way.


 those are really cute!


----------



## dbeth

martinaa said:


> I love the nude Engin Spikes! Congrats lucky girl!



Thanks martinaa!! 



fumi said:


> They both look cute on you!



thanks fumi! 



jess10141 said:


> Introducing my new to me no.299 from a very lovely tpf'er....these are ridiculously comfortable and soooooooo easy to walk in for their height. I'm in love!



Beautiful!!! These really look good on you!! 



heiress-ox said:


> Gorgeous D, i love both pairs, the engin spikes are such a good nude for you too, i'd love a pair of those or the pik pik piks



Thanks doll!   Yeah, pik pik's are TDF too!



whimsic said:


> Corneille glitter sling back - I've had this for a few months but haven't worn it yet:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1917548
> 
> 
> 
> Annnnnnd this arrived in the mail yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1917549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle spike 100 patent



Congrats! Love the mini glitter---gorgeous! 





cvlshopaholic said:


> I was able to score these with the authentication help of JetSetGo! Thanks again..I should prolly post in the style thread but does anybody here know what these are called? Love them either way.



Congrats!!!


----------



## beagly911

My newest CL's from a lovely tPF'er!

Pony Hair Giraffe VP's


----------



## mrl1005

beagly911 said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats on finally getting them!!
> 
> Love them!
> 
> They are fabulous!!  Love the VP spikes!!!
> 
> 
> Oh those are great!
> 
> They look great on you!



Thank you!!!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

beagly911 said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats on finally getting them!!
> 
> Love them!
> 
> They are fabulous!!  Love the VP spikes!!!
> 
> 
> Oh those are great!
> 
> They look great on you!



Thank you beagly!! I looooove your new Pony Hair's too, they are simply fabulous and super versatile. Gorgeous!



dbeth said:


> Thanks martinaa!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks fumi!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!! These really look good on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks doll!   Yeah, pik pik's are TDF too!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Love the mini glitter---gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!



Thanks dbeth!!!


----------



## mrl1005

beagly911 said:


> My newest CL's from a lovely tPF'er!
> 
> Pony Hair Giraffe VP's


LOVE them!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

whimsic said:


> Corneille glitter sling back - I've had this for a few months but haven't worn it yet:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1917548
> 
> 
> 
> Annnnnnd this arrived in the mail yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1917549
> 
> 
> Pigalle spike 100 patent


I love your selection! Really nice!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> My newest CL's from a lovely tPF'er!
> 
> Pony Hair Giraffe VP's


Those are gorgeous! I love the pony hair!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jess10141 said:


> Introducing my new to me no.299 from a very lovely tpf'er....these are ridiculously comfortable and soooooooo easy to walk in for their height. I'm in love!



Those are really cute! I have never seen those before.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

beagly911 said:


> My newest CL's from a lovely tPF'er!
> 
> Pony Hair Giraffe VP's



Oooooh I love these *beags*!


----------



## martinaa

jess10141 said:


> Introducing my new to me no.299 from a very lovely tpf'er....these are ridiculously comfortable and soooooooo easy to walk in for their height. I'm in love!



I love them, they look great on you!


----------



## megt10

label24 said:


> May I introduce my new flanavec 140....they are so comfy!!!


These are gorgeous boots and the leather on them looks incredible.



jess10141 said:


> Introducing my new to me no.299 from a very lovely tpf'er....these are ridiculously comfortable and soooooooo easy to walk in for their height. I'm in love!


I love them! I had wanted these when they first came out, never found them. Seeing them on you has renewed my interest and now I must try and hunt them down


whimsic said:


> Corneille glitter sling back - I've had this for a few months but haven't worn it yet:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1917548
> 
> 
> 
> Annnnnnd this arrived in the mail yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1917549
> 
> 
> Pigalle spike 100 patent


Both shoes are gorgeous. Congrats.


beagly911 said:


> My newest CL's from a lovely tPF'er!
> 
> Pony Hair Giraffe VP's


I love these on you.


cvlshopaholic said:


> I was able to score these with the authentication help of JetSetGo! Thanks again..I should prolly post in the style thread but does anybody here know what these are called? Love them either way.



These are super cute.


----------



## fumi

beagly911 said:


> My newest CL's from a lovely tPF'er!
> 
> Pony Hair Giraffe VP's



The print is so fun-looking!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Beautiful sincere!!!! congrats !! I love piggies too.
> 
> 
> 
> We still love to see these beauties even though a few TPF'ers have them!! They are gorgeous---congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Stilly!  I am surprised you love the Daffs---I would have never of guessed.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, thank you sweet beagly!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lav!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you martinaa, you are sweet as always.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks 9distelle! I am sooo surprised that they are comfortable & fairly easy to walk in. The toe box is a little tight though.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks evanescent!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Meg!!!!  I wonder if you will venture into Daff land sometime.......
> 
> 
> 
> Those are soooo cute, love them. And the pink really catches my eye so I love the color!



I don't think so. They just aren't me. Though I would love some spikes


----------



## beagly911

jess10141 said:


> Thank you beagly!! I looooove your new Pony Hair's too, they are simply fabulous and super versatile. Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dbeth!!!


 


mrl1005 said:


> LOVE them!!! Congrats!!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are gorgeous! I love the pony hair!


 


hermosa_vogue said:


> Oooooh I love these *beags*!


 


megt10 said:


> These are gorgeous boots and the leather on them looks incredible.
> 
> 
> I love them! I had wanted these when they first came out, never found them. Seeing them on you has renewed my interest and now I must try and hunt them down
> 
> Both shoes are gorgeous. Congrats.
> 
> I love these on you.
> 
> 
> These are super cute.


 


fumi said:


> The print is so fun-looking!


Thank you so much ladies!  The VP is my favorite style and with the pony hair giraffe print I just couldn't pass them up!!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

martinaa said:


> I love them, they look great on you!



Thank you martinaa!!! 



megt10 said:


> These are gorgeous boots and the leather on them looks incredible.
> 
> I love them! I had wanted these when they first came out, never found them. Seeing them on you has renewed my interest and now I must try and hunt them down



 I highly recommend them, I was hesitant at first because the highest I have is 140mm but these are SUPER easy to walk in and very comfortable. I don't think they were a super popular style (correct me if I'm wrong) but I love them and the colors are amazing with the green-ish scales and the oxblood toe box. I will keep my eye out for you, what size would you take? I definitely think we should be shoe twins (enabling at its best!)


----------



## megt10

jess10141 said:


> Thank you martinaa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I highly recommend them, I was hesitant at first because the highest I have is 140mm but these are SUPER easy to walk in and very comfortable. I don't think they were a super popular style (correct me if I'm wrong) but I love them and the colors are amazing with the green-ish scales and the oxblood toe box. I will keep my eye out for you, what size would you take? I definitely think we should be shoe twins (enabling at its best!)


 Awesome. I take a 38.5. The ones that I had wanted were the python backed ones but since I live in Cali I couldn't get them sent here. I had a friend that lives in Fl. who was going to get them for me but then they sold out.


----------



## caitle

evanescent said:


> So in love with my most recent purchase! Lady Claudes are my most favourite style and couldn't believe my luck when I came across a local listing that ended last night. Picked them up from the lovely seller this afternoon and here they are! I missed out on them a couple of season ago and I still can't believe they're mine now



Yay!!!! You got them!!!!  I saw them listed too, and thought it might be you that was selling them.  They are so beautiful!!


----------



## wannaprada

dbeth said:
			
		

> Two new additions! They are oldies though. Love them both!!!!
> 
> Black/Silver VP Spikes
> 
> Nude/Silver Engin Spikes



Congrats Dbeth!




			
				label24 said:
			
		

> May I introduce my new flanavec 140....they are so comfy!!!



Those are gorgeous! 




			
				jess10141 said:
			
		

> Introducing my new to me no.299 from a very lovely tpf'er....these are ridiculously comfortable and soooooooo easy to walk in for their height. I'm in love!



Shoe twins! Congrats!




			
				cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> I was able to score these with the authentication help of JetSetGo! Thanks again..I should prolly post in the style thread but does anybody here know what these are called? Love them either way.



Congrats!




			
				whimsic said:
			
		

> Corneille glitter sling back - I've had this for a few months but haven't worn it yet:
> 
> Annnnnnd this arrived in the mail yesterday:
> 
> Pigalle spike 100 patent



Love the red Piggies!




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> My newest CL's from a lovely tPF'er!
> 
> Pony Hair Giraffe VP's



Those look great on you Beagly, congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

Yup they are almost here and I'm gonna jet strass those purdy lace flowers


----------



## wannaprada

Just posted these in a reveal thread: Black kid Filo 120 and Nude Pigalle 120. Love them!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Just posted these in a reveal thread: Black kid Filo 120 and Nude Pigalle 120. Love them!



Nice buys! You had fun today


----------



## Greta_V

dbeth said:


> Congrats!!!! These are gorgeous &  look great on you. Sexy pic!
> 
> I just bought my first pair of Daffs.:greengrin:




Thank you))


----------



## Greta_V

dbeth said:


> Really stepping out of my comfort zone with these..............:greengrin:
> 
> My first Daffs!!
> 
> Lame Daffodile. In certain lighting they turn gold. You can kindof tell on the in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to post more mod pics later!



OMG!!! Wow! These are soooo pretty! And so shiny, too! Looks amazing!!! :urock:


----------



## AEGIS

jess10141 said:


> Introducing my new to me no.299 from a very lovely tpf'er....these are ridiculously comfortable and soooooooo easy to walk in for their height. I'm in love!





oh you got them! glad you like them! enjoy them more than i did! btw: they're comfy bc i padded them to death hoping they would fit! lol. now i am on the lookout for a pair in a 38.5 or 38


----------



## martinaa

wannaprada said:


> Just posted these in a reveal thread: Black kid Filo 120 and Nude Pigalle 120. Love them!



Congrats! I love Pigalle 120 nude so much! I think it is the perfect shoe. They look amazing on you!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Nice buys! You had fun today



Thanks CC and yes, I had a ton of fun today! Everyone was so nice, friendly and easy going! A few of us even went out for dinner once the shopping was over, which was really nice. I was so exhausted by the time I got back to my hotel room, I ended up staying in for the remainder of the night! I will definitely attend a meetup in the future and I wouldn't mind organizing it again if I had to. 




			
				martinaa said:
			
		

> Congrats! I love Pigalle 120 nude so much! I think it is the perfect shoe. They look amazing on you!



Thanks Martinaa and me! My fingers were crossed the entire day that the Boutique would have them since they were sold out online last time I looked. I was so happy when the SA came out with the shoes! Lol!


----------



## evanescent

wannaprada said:


> Just posted these in a reveal thread: Black kid Filo 120 and Nude Pigalle 120. Love them!



They are gorgeous on you wanna! 



Christchrist said:


> Yup they are almost here and I'm gonna jet strass those purdy lace flowers
> 
> View attachment 1918814



Aww! We are shoe cousins! They are going to look so beautiful with the lace flowers strassed in jet.. Please post pics!



caitle said:


> Yay!!!! You got them!!!!  I saw them listed too, and thought it might be you that was selling them.  They are so beautiful!!



Thank you caitle!! I don't normally check the AU site as there are mostly fakes on there, but I'm so glad I did!!! BTW, I've been meaning to ask you - did you do those strassed samira/ron rons in your profile pic??


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Just posted these in a reveal thread: Black kid Filo 120 and Nude Pigalle 120. Love them!


 Congrats on your new purchases wanna, they are gorgeous and look fantastic on you.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

AEGIS said:


> oh you got them! glad you like them! enjoy them more than i did! btw: they're comfy bc i padded them to death hoping they would fit! lol. now i am on the lookout for a pair in a 38.5 or 38



They are beautiful!! Thank you sooo much!  I am glad that you padded them because they fit PERFECTLY, I actually think they'd be a little big if you hadn't so it worked great. I'm beginning to think my TTS might be a 40   Thank you again 

And I will keep an eye out for you on the bay!!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Just posted these in a reveal thread: Black kid Filo 120 and Nude Pigalle 120. Love them!


 They are gorgeous wanna!!  Looks like everyone got some great CL's!!(and others!)


----------



## dbeth

wannaprada said:


> Just posted these in a reveal thread: Black kid Filo 120 and Nude Pigalle 120. Love them!



Great purchases wanna! Love the nude pigalles!



Greta_V said:


> OMG!!! Wow! These are soooo pretty! And so shiny, too! Looks amazing!!! :urock:



Thanks Greta!!!


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> Just posted these in a reveal thread: Black kid Filo 120 and Nude Pigalle 120. Love them!



Congrats on them both! You look lovely in Pigalles.


----------



## Myrkur

wannaprada said:


> Just posted these in a reveal thread: Black kid Filo 120 and Nude Pigalle 120. Love them!



Nice!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Just posted these in a reveal thread: Black kid Filo 120 and Nude Pigalle 120. Love them!



I love them! Super sexy!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Yup they are almost here and I'm gonna jet strass those purdy lace flowers
> 
> 
> View attachment 1918814



That would be very hot! I can't wait for you to post up pics!


----------



## dbeth

beagly911 said:


> My newest CL's from a lovely tPF'er!
> 
> Pony Hair Giraffe VP's



Oh how cute!!! I didn't even know it came in this material/print!



Christchrist said:


> Yup they are almost here and I'm gonna jet strass those purdy lace flowers
> 
> 
> View attachment 1918814



Did you get these on Ebay?! Lol--I almost bid on them.  They are gorgeous, congrats! can't wait to see the final project!!


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> Oh how cute!!! I didn't even know it came in this material/print!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get these on Ebay?! Lol--I almost bid on them. They are gorgeous, congrats! can't wait to see the final project!!


 Thanks dbeth...they are so unique, I knew I had to add them to my growing VP collection!


----------



## Christchrist

dbeth said:
			
		

> Oh how cute!!! I didn't even know it came in this material/print!
> 
> Did you get these on Ebay?! Lol--I almost bid on them.  They are gorgeous, congrats! can't wait to see the final project!!



Ha I did. Lol.


----------



## wannaprada

evanescent said:
			
		

> They are gorgeous on you wanna!
> 
> Aww! We are shoe cousins! They are going to look so beautiful with the lace flowers strassed in jet.. Please post pics!
> 
> Thank you caitle!! I don't normally check the AU site as there are mostly fakes on there, but I'm so glad I did!!! BTW, I've been meaning to ask you - did you do those strassed samira/ron rons in your profile pic??






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Congrats on your new purchases wanna, they are gorgeous and look fantastic on you.






			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> They are gorgeous wanna!!  Looks like everyone got some great CL's!!(and others!)






			
				dbeth said:
			
		

> Great purchases wanna! Love the nude pigalles!
> 
> Thanks Greta!!!






			
				fumi said:
			
		

> Congrats on them both! You look lovely in Pigalles.






			
				Myrkur said:
			
		

> Nice!!






			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love them! Super sexy!



Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## kham

Christchrist said:


> Lucifer! How did I miss that! Congrats.  I've been seeking it as well



I totally stumbled across them and I didn't think twice!  I absolutely love!!Good luck on your search!!


----------



## caitle

evanescent said:


> Thank you caitle!! I don't normally check the AU site as there are mostly fakes on there, but I'm so glad I did!!! BTW, I've been meaning to ask you - did you do those strassed samira/ron rons in your profile pic??



I'm afraid my avatar is just my dream shoe wardrobe! The photo is of the strass display at Barneys  However I have done a DIY strass project on a pair of Yoyo 85s


----------



## hermosa_vogue

caitle said:
			
		

> I'm afraid my avatar is just my dream shoe wardrobe! The photo is of the strass display at Barneys  However I have done a DIY strass project on a pair of Yoyo 85s



Pics please!


----------



## Mrhiheelz

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Never got around to posting these surprisingly comfy heels which I "got" from a great TPFer...*Jenay*...enjoy...
> 
> Black Kid Leather Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Blue Suede Daffs


Stunning!!! I want a pair


----------



## Mrhiheelz

wannaprada said:


> Just posted these in a reveal thread: Black kid Filo 120 and Nude Pigalle 120. Love them!


pigalle's are SO classy...


----------



## Mrhiheelz

heiress-ox said:


> Gorgeous D, i love both pairs, the engin spikes are such a good nude for you too, i'd love a pair of those or the pik pik piks


Loving the spikes!!!!


----------



## Mrhiheelz

jess10141 said:


> Introducing my new to me no.299 from a very lovely tpf'er....these are ridiculously comfortable and soooooooo easy to walk in for their height. I'm in love!


I wish I could get my hands on a pair of these


----------



## Mrhiheelz

mrl1005 said:


> Here are my most recent purchase. My MBPs in Leopard Pony Hair


beautiful!!


----------



## Mrhiheelz

RedBottomLover said:


> they're gorgeous on you


These shoes says so many great things... rich, bold, stunning classy


----------



## Mrhiheelz

stilly said:


> These are just gorgeous on you *dbeth*!!!
> I love Daffs!!!


Love them!!!


----------



## Mrhiheelz

lovemysavior said:


> Here are my very first pair of Louboutin heels that we drove 3 1/2 hours to buy in Hollywood yesterday.  My black patent Rolando's.  Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 1913915


these shoes run so small. I would Love to own them


----------



## Mrhiheelz

Louboufan said:


> Love them


Timeless!!!


----------



## lovemysavior

Mrhiheelz said:


> these shoes run so small. I would Love to own them


 
You know what....they do...but I broke them in all week and when I wore them on Sunday to church they did not bother me anymore.  I was able to even dance to our music in them.  If you are willing to go through the break in process, then it is totally worth it


----------



## mrl1005

Mrhiheelz said:


> beautiful!!


 
thank you, thank you!


----------



## evanescent

caitle said:


> I'm afraid my avatar is just my dream shoe wardrobe! The photo is of the strass display at Barneys  However I have done a DIY strass project on a pair of Yoyo 85s



Aw I dream of having those colours in my wardrobe too! Yes, agree with hermosa, please post pics of your Yoyos


----------



## mrl1005

My latest purchase. 2nd pic is why I literally opened the package like a little kid. (Wish I was kidding!)


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Oh my gosh MRL how exciting!!!  Did you pre-order them for a signing?

I need to get myself onto that business.  Such a pain living halfway across the world.


----------



## mrl1005

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh MRL how exciting!!!  Did you pre-order them for a signing?
> 
> I need to get myself onto that business.  Such a pain living halfway across the world.



Uh huh!!! So excited!!!

One of the lovely TPF'ers gave me her SA's info, and another lovely TPF'er messaged me a PDF of the styles. So, I have a big thanks to those two lovely ladies.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

mrl1005 said:


> My latest purchase. 2nd pic is why I literally opened the package like a little kid. (Wish I was kidding!)



These are ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhmazing!!!! I especially love the "with love" part of the note, these are really special! Big congrats to you!


----------



## sflores719

In love with my new Bengalis


----------



## mrl1005

jess10141 said:
			
		

> These are ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhmazing!!!! I especially love the "with love" part of the note, these are really special! Big congrats to you!



Thank you Jess!!


----------



## mrl1005

sflores719 said:
			
		

> In love with my new Bengalis



Congrats!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> My latest purchase. 2nd pic is why I literally opened the package like a little kid. (Wish I was kidding!)



You got them! Sweet


----------



## Christchrist

sflores719 said:
			
		

> In love with my new Bengalis



I was on the fence about those. They are stunning


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> You got them! Sweet



Hehe, yes I did! Thank you!!!


----------



## sflores719

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Congrats!!!!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## sflores719

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I was on the fence about those. They are stunning



Thank you, I absolutely love them!! I think they'll be great for the holiday season


----------



## beagly911

mrl1005 said:


> My latest purchase. 2nd pic is why I literally opened the package like a little kid. (Wish I was kidding!)


 Oh wow they are fantastic!  Congrats!!


----------



## beagly911

sflores719 said:


> View attachment 1922247
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In love with my new Bengalis


 They are stunning!!  Congrats, I can't wait to see what you wear them with!


----------



## mrl1005

beagly911 said:


> Oh wow they are fantastic!  Congrats!!



thanks beagly!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> My latest purchase. 2nd pic is why I literally opened the package like a little kid. (Wish I was kidding!)



Those are gorgeous!


----------



## caitle

*hermosa_vogue* and *evanescent*, I don't want to hijack the thread with my old purchases, so I have added pics of my small collection to an album. You can check out my DIY Yoyos (and others) here: http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10388


----------



## blueeyeskelli

mrl1005 said:


> My latest purchase. 2nd pic is why I literally opened the package like a little kid. (Wish I was kidding!)





I LOVE the divonche!! and its signed I am so jealous


----------



## wannaprada

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> My latest purchase. 2nd pic is why I literally opened the package like a little kid. (Wish I was kidding!)



Congrats!




			
				sflores719 said:
			
		

> In love with my new Bengalis



I saw these in person last weekend and they are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> My latest purchase. 2nd pic is why I literally opened the package like a little kid. (Wish I was kidding!)


 Oh how fantastic are those shoes. OMG, stunning so happy that you were able to get them signed. I need to do that as well.


----------



## megt10

sflores719 said:


> View attachment 1922247
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In love with my new Bengalis


These are stunning, I totally love them. They are so unique.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

caitle said:


> *hermosa_vogue* and *evanescent*, I don't want to hijack the thread with my old purchases, so I have added pics of my small collection to an album. You can check out my DIY Yoyos (and others) here: http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10388



Your collection is such a great practical collection!  I can see why you let the Maggies go - they would have looked out of place with the rest of them being 140.


----------



## caitle

hermosa_vogue said:


> Your collection is such a great practical collection!  I can see why you let the Maggies go - they would have looked out of place with the rest of them being 140.



I'm hoping to add a sky-high pair to my collection soon  but I want to make sure they fit perfectly so I don't have the same heel-slippage issue as the Maggies.


----------



## mrl1005

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Those are gorgeous!






			
				blueeyeskelli said:
			
		

> I LOVE the divonche!! and its signed I am so jealous






			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> 
> I saw these in person last weekend and they are beautiful! Congrats!






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Oh how fantastic are those shoes. OMG, stunning so happy that you were able to get them signed. I need to do that as well.



Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

caitle said:


> I'm hoping to add a sky-high pair to my collection soon  but I want to make sure they fit perfectly so I don't have the same heel-slippage issue as the Maggies.



If you have heel slippage or any other issues you know where to offload them


----------



## evanescent

mrl1005 said:


> My latest purchase. 2nd pic is why I literally opened the package like a little kid. (Wish I was kidding!)



Congrats!! They are fab!



caitle said:


> *hermosa_vogue* and *evanescent*, I don't want to hijack the thread with my old purchases, so I have added pics of my small collection to an album. You can check out my DIY Yoyos (and others) here: http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10388



You have such a fantastic collection!! The yoyos are so pretty! and those Yolanda spikes? Amazing! Thanks for the link!


----------



## mrl1005

Thank you!!


----------



## AEGIS

pigalle spike 100mm  i just decided i loved this colorway and lucked upon a pair


----------



## texas87

AEGIS said:


> pigalle spike 100mm  i just decided i loved this colorway and lucked upon a pair


 
They are great. I love the look of the 120s the best, but these are much more practical for wearing often. Mod pics


----------



## DariaD

AEGIS said:


> pigalle spike 100mm  i just decided i loved this colorway and lucked upon a pair



They are beautiful, congrats!!!


----------



## DariaD

My Ernestas, which were total bargain from evilBay.
Only 120$, completely new and even have their Saks stickers on 
Number 7 in my collection!

They are so elegant and retro-ish, I can't wait to wear them out!


----------



## PetitColibri

DariaD said:


> My Ernestas, which were total bargain from evilBay.
> Only 120$, completely new and even have their Saks stickers on
> Number 7 in my collection!
> 
> They are so elegant and retro-ish, I can't wait to wear them out!



they look amazing on you ! congrats ! great deal too


----------



## yadi

DariaD said:


> My Ernestas, which were total bargain from evilBay.
> Only 120$, completely new and even have their Saks stickers on
> Number 7 in my collection!
> 
> They are so elegant and retro-ish, I can't wait to wear them out!



Love them!!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> pigalle spike 100mm  i just decided i loved this colorway and lucked upon a pair



Ooooook aegis!! I love love love


----------



## Christchrist

DariaD said:
			
		

> My Ernestas, which were total bargain from evilBay.
> Only 120$, completely new and even have their Saks stickers on
> Number 7 in my collection!
> 
> They are so elegant and retro-ish, I can't wait to wear them out!



They look great on you


----------



## fumi

AEGIS said:


> pigalle spike 100mm  i just decided i loved this colorway and lucked upon a pair



Spikes are awesome! 




DariaD said:


> My Ernestas, which were total bargain from evilBay.
> Only 120$, completely new and even have their Saks stickers on
> Number 7 in my collection!
> 
> They are so elegant and retro-ish, I can't wait to wear them out!



I love the retro look of these shoes!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

AEGIS said:


> pigalle spike 100mm  i just decided i loved this colorway and lucked upon a pair



Nice find!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

DariaD said:


> My Ernestas, which were total bargain from evilBay.
> Only 120$, completely new and even have their Saks stickers on
> Number 7 in my collection!
> 
> They are so elegant and retro-ish, I can't wait to wear them out!



Congrats! They look amazing!


----------



## poppyseed

DariaD said:


> My Ernestas, which were total bargain from evilBay.
> Only 120$, completely new and even have their Saks stickers on
> Number 7 in my collection!
> 
> They are so elegant and retro-ish, I can't wait to wear them out!


 

They are lovely and what a bargain! I'm so happy for you!! 
Love your nail polish too, the colour is just up my street  - what brand/colour is it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## DariaD

poppyseed said:


> They are lovely and what a bargain! I'm so happy for you!!
> Love your nail polish too, the colour is just up my street  - what brand/colour is it if you don't mind me asking?



Thank you so much! 

The color is Forever Crimson from Orly Gel Fx series, so sweet of you to notice! 
Those are UV-nail polishes and I use them both on my hands and toes all year round, I am mani and pedi maniac


----------



## DariaD

PetitColibri, Christchrist, yadi, fumi, Lavenderduckiez &#8212; Thank you girls for your kind words


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> pigalle spike 100mm  i just decided i loved this colorway and lucked upon a pair


 Oh I love these Aegis. Congrats.


----------



## megt10

DariaD said:


> My Ernestas, which were total bargain from evilBay.
> Only 120$, completely new and even have their Saks stickers on
> Number 7 in my collection!
> 
> They are so elegant and retro-ish, I can't wait to wear them out!


 Wow Daria, that is some deal. These shoes look great on you.


----------



## sflores719

beagly911 said:


> They are stunning!! Congrats, I can't wait to see what you wear them with!


 
Thanks!!! I'll post more pictures when I finally wear them


----------



## sflores719

megt10 said:


> These are stunning, I totally love them. They are so unique.


 
The embroidery is beautiful!!! I'm in love with them LOL


----------



## dbeth

mrl1005 said:


> My latest purchase. 2nd pic is why I literally opened the package like a little kid. (Wish I was kidding!)



LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!   Congrats!!



AEGIS said:


> pigalle spike 100mm  i just decided i loved this colorway and lucked upon a pair







DariaD said:


> My Ernestas, which were total bargain from evilBay.
> Only 120$, completely new and even have their Saks stickers on
> Number 7 in my collection!
> 
> They are so elegant and retro-ish, I can't wait to wear them out!



These look gorgeous on you Daria!!!!!! And what a steal!!



sflores719 said:


> View attachment 1922247
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In love with my new Bengalis




Gorgeous---I love the gold on them! Congrats!


----------



## mrl1005

dbeth said:
			
		

> LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!   Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> These look gorgeous on you Daria!!!!!! And what a steal!!
> 
> Gorgeous---I love the gold on them! Congrats!



Thank you dbeth!!!


----------



## DariaD

*megt10, dbeth* &#8212; Thank you, ladies!


----------



## beagly911

My new to me Black Cataribbons...an ebay steal at $75


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> pigalle spike 100mm  i just decided i loved this colorway and lucked upon a pair


They are gorgeous!!


----------



## beagly911

DariaD said:


> My Ernestas, which were total bargain from evilBay.
> Only 120$, completely new and even have their Saks stickers on
> Number 7 in my collection!
> 
> They are so elegant and retro-ish, I can't wait to wear them out!


 WOW fabulous DariaD!!  What a deal!


----------



## brittany729

beagly911 said:


> My new to me Black Cataribbons...an ebay steal at $75


Hot deal!


----------



## beagly911

brittany729 said:


> Hot deal!


 Thanks brittany, I couldn't resist!  They'll be so much fun next summer!


----------



## sflores719

dbeth said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!  Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These look gorgeous on you Daria!!!!!! And what a steal!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous---I love the gold on them! Congrats!


 
Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## malecka

AEGIS said:


> pigalle spike 100mm  i just decided i loved this colorway and lucked upon a pair


Sugar, spikes and everythig nice!



DariaD said:


> My Ernestas, which were total bargain from evilBay.
> Only 120$, completely new and even have their Saks stickers on
> Number 7 in my collection!
> 
> They are so elegant and retro-ish, I can't wait to wear them out!


 Love the retro feeling, congrats!


----------



## Jönathan

DariaD said:


> My Ernestas, which were total bargain from evilBay.
> Only 120$, completely new and even have their Saks stickers on
> Number 7 in my collection!
> 
> They are so elegant and retro-ish, I can't wait to wear them out!



So cute!! They look stunning on you!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> My new to me Black Cataribbons...an ebay steal at $75


 These are adorable. What a great deal. I am going to have to get back on ebay you find the best stuff.


----------



## wannaprada

Great buys everyone!


----------



## belleism

my first 160mm. i thought i would topple over and walk like jar jar binks, BUT it's way too comfortable to look walk like a fool! hahaha

love love love them...it's a bit snug BUT 36.5 will be too big for sure!
i love the feeling of tightness anyways that means no one else wore them...hahaha

* Christian Louboutin Lady Peep Spikes *
sorry if the pictures are too big...didn't realize it till now hahaha :/

http://i45.tinypic.com/opcqc0.jpg
http://i49.tinypic.com/2jfgbb5.jpg


----------



## Christchrist

belleism said:
			
		

> my first 160mm. i thought i would topple over and walk like jar jar binks, BUT it's way too comfortable to look walk like a fool! hahaha
> 
> love love love them...it's a bit snug BUT 36.5 will be too big for sure!
> i love the feeling of tightness anyways that means no one else wore them...hahaha
> 
> Christian Louboutin Lady Peep Spikes
> sorry if the pictures are too big...didn't realize it till now hahaha :/
> 
> http://i45.tinypic.com/opcqc0.jpg
> http://i49.tinypic.com/2jfgbb5.jpg



Shoe twins!!! I love them on you


----------



## heida

belleism said:


> my first 160mm. i thought i would topple over and walk like jar jar binks, BUT it's way too comfortable to look walk like a fool! hahaha
> 
> love love love them...it's a bit snug BUT 36.5 will be too big for sure!
> i love the feeling of tightness anyways that means no one else wore them...hahaha
> 
> * Christian Louboutin Lady Peep Spikes *
> sorry if the pictures are too big...didn't realize it till now hahaha :/
> 
> http://i45.tinypic.com/opcqc0.jpg
> http://i49.tinypic.com/2jfgbb5.jpg



These are totally awesome ! Me wants a pair


----------



## belleism

Christchrist said:


> Shoe twins!!! I love them on you



we are?!!! woohoo!!! how do you like them? 
my mom was like "they are gorgeous!" hahahaha
then again Loubs are!!!

did you wear them out yet?
i just got mine today so I'm thinking where I should wear them first hahah





heida said:


> These are totally awesome ! Me wants a pair



thanks you should get it!!!


----------



## JessieG

belleism said:
			
		

> my first 160mm. i thought i would topple over and walk like jar jar binks, BUT it's way too comfortable to look walk like a fool! hahaha
> 
> love love love them...it's a bit snug BUT 36.5 will be too big for sure!
> i love the feeling of tightness anyways that means no one else wore them...hahaha
> 
> Christian Louboutin Lady Peep Spikes
> sorry if the pictures are too big...didn't realize it till now hahaha :/
> 
> http://i45.tinypic.com/opcqc0.jpg
> http://i49.tinypic.com/2jfgbb5.jpg



They look amazing on!!


----------



## Christchrist

belleism said:
			
		

> we are?!!! woohoo!!! how do you like them?
> my mom was like "they are gorgeous!" hahahaha
> then again Loubs are!!!
> 
> did you wear them out yet?
> i just got mine today so I'm thinking where I should wear them first hahah
> 
> thanks you should get it!!!



I haven't worn them yet. I have an event end of nov and I planned my whole outfit around them. Haha. They are amazing!


----------



## belleism

Christchrist said:


> I haven't worn them yet. I have an event end of nov and I planned my whole outfit around them. Haha. They are amazing!



really? wooooo have fun at the event and make those women's jaws just drop drop drop! please take a pic and show! hahaha


----------



## Christchrist

belleism said:
			
		

> really? wooooo have fun at the event and make those women's jaws just drop drop drop! please take a pic and show! hahaha



Oh I will! I'm so glad I know someone with the same lame peep. It's amazing in person huh


----------



## chrispy

New Declic Plum Suede 120 from BG.com

It was weird trying these on for the first time, as I am used to the rounded point (does that even make any sense) of the Rolando.

I don't think the heel is truly 120mm, I could tell from the stock pictures that it wasn't a 120 like the Rolando.  Regardless they are really comfy, the toe box is roomy and that strap that pops out at the back of heel (to keep heels from slipping) isn't as annoying as I thought it would be, it actually does it job.


----------



## beagly911

chrispy said:


> New Declic Plum Suede 120 from BG.com
> 
> It was weird trying these on for the first time, as I am used to the rounded point (does that even make any sense) of the Rolando.
> 
> I don't think the heel is truly 120mm, I could tell from the stock pictures that it wasn't a 120 like the Rolando. Regardless they are really comfy, the toe box is roomy and that strap that pops out at the back of heel (to keep heels from slipping) isn't as annoying as I thought it would be, it actually does it job.


 Beautiful, I love the color!  Congrats, I may have to hunt these down as I adore the color!!  BTW both my Rolandos measure 130 not 120 and I'm a 40 too!


----------



## chrispy

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Beautiful, I love the color!  Congrats, I may have to hunt these down as I adore the color!!  BTW both my Rolandos measure 130 not 120 and I'm a 40 too!



130, really?  Cool, I can do a higher heel than I thought    I'm a 40.5-41 in Rolandos.  The toe box is ridiculous.  There was only the black color way in 40.5 in the Declic so I took a chance.  I think 40 will be better because my rolandos went from being snug to me needing foot petals to keep my feet from slipping out.


----------



## beagly911

chrispy said:


> 130, really? Cool, I can do a higher heel than I thought  I'm a 40.5-41 in Rolandos. The toe box is ridiculous. There was only the black color way in 40.5 in the Declic so I took a chance. I think 40 will be better because my rolandos went from being snug to me needing foot petals to keep my feet from slipping out.


 Both my Rolandos are 40.5, the suede are ok (although the pitch kills me after a couple of hours) - I'm still working on the maroon patent toe box...ooouuuccchhh!! Thanks for the info, I think I may go with the 40 too, suede is very forgiving and stretches quickly!


----------



## belleism

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Oh I will! I'm so glad I know someone with the same lame peep. It's amazing in person huh



Indeed they are amazingggggg hahahah


----------



## AEGIS

texas87 said:


> They are great. I love the look of the 120s the best, but these are much more practical for wearing often. Mod pics





DariaD said:


> They are beautiful, congrats!!!





Christchrist said:


> Ooooook aegis!! I love love love





fumi said:


> Spikes are awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the retro look of these shoes!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Nice find!





megt10 said:


> Oh I love these Aegis. Congrats.





dbeth said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!   Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These look gorgeous on you Daria!!!!!! And what a steal!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous---I love the gold on them! Congrats!





beagly911 said:


> They are gorgeous!!





malecka said:


> Sugar, spikes and everythig nice!
> 
> 
> Love the retro feeling, congrats!





 thanks for letting me share ladies the only place that "gets" it!


----------



## AEGIS

mrl1005 said:


> My latest purchase. 2nd pic is why I literally opened the package like a little kid. (Wish I was kidding!)





sflores719 said:


> View attachment 1922247
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In love with my new Bengalis





mrl1005 said:


> Hehe, yes I did! Thank you!!!





DariaD said:


> My Ernestas, which were total bargain from evilBay.
> Only 120$, completely new and even have their Saks stickers on
> Number 7 in my collection!
> 
> They are so elegant and retro-ish, I can't wait to wear them out!



i just started shellac. i don't do it on my toes though.  while i love it--i look at the 70 colors of nail polish in my nail polish with regret lol.  i am going to have my nail technician use non-uv nail polish but set it with UV base and top coat.  i can't waste all of those colors.

oh and nice shoes



beagly911 said:


> My new to me Black Cataribbons...an ebay steal at $75





chrispy said:


> New Declic Plum Suede 120 from BG.com
> 
> It was weird trying these on for the first time, as I am used to the rounded point (does that even make any sense) of the Rolando.
> 
> I don't think the heel is truly 120mm, I could tell from the stock pictures that it wasn't a 120 like the Rolando.  Regardless they are really comfy, the toe box is roomy and that strap that pops out at the back of heel (to keep heels from slipping) isn't as annoying as I thought it would be, it actually does it job.





great new additions ladies!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

chrispy said:


> New Declic Plum Suede 120 from BG.com
> 
> It was weird trying these on for the first time, as I am used to the rounded point (does that even make any sense) of the Rolando.
> 
> I don't think the heel is truly 120mm, I could tell from the stock pictures that it wasn't a 120 like the Rolando.  Regardless they are really comfy, the toe box is roomy and that strap that pops out at the back of heel (to keep heels from slipping) isn't as annoying as I thought it would be, it actually does it job.



Those are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> My new to me Black Cataribbons...an ebay steal at $75



WOW awesome deals!


----------



## megt10

belleism said:


> my first 160mm. i thought i would topple over and walk like jar jar binks, BUT it's way too comfortable to look walk like a fool! hahaha
> 
> love love love them...it's a bit snug BUT 36.5 will be too big for sure!
> i love the feeling of tightness anyways that means no one else wore them...hahaha
> 
> *Christian Louboutin Lady Peep Spikes *
> sorry if the pictures are too big...didn't realize it till now hahaha :/
> 
> http://i45.tinypic.com/opcqc0.jpg
> http://i49.tinypic.com/2jfgbb5.jpg


 These are stunning. Congrats on such a gorgeous shoe.


----------



## megt10

chrispy said:


> New Declic Plum Suede 120 from BG.com
> 
> It was weird trying these on for the first time, as I am used to the rounded point (does that even make any sense) of the Rolando.
> 
> I don't think the heel is truly 120mm, I could tell from the stock pictures that it wasn't a 120 like the Rolando. Regardless they are really comfy, the toe box is roomy and that strap that pops out at the back of heel (to keep heels from slipping) isn't as annoying as I thought it would be, it actually does it job.


 Gorgeous.


----------



## Christchrist

chrispy said:
			
		

> New Declic Plum Suede 120 from BG.com
> 
> It was weird trying these on for the first time, as I am used to the rounded point (does that even make any sense) of the Rolando.
> 
> I don't think the heel is truly 120mm, I could tell from the stock pictures that it wasn't a 120 like the Rolando.  Regardless they are really comfy, the toe box is roomy and that strap that pops out at the back of heel (to keep heels from slipping) isn't as annoying as I thought it would be, it actually does it job.



That color is amazeballs!


----------



## wannaprada

chrispy said:
			
		

> New Declic Plum Suede 120 from BG.com
> 
> It was weird trying these on for the first time, as I am used to the rounded point (does that even make any sense) of the Rolando.
> 
> I don't think the heel is truly 120mm, I could tell from the stock pictures that it wasn't a 120 like the Rolando.  Regardless they are really comfy, the toe box is roomy and that strap that pops out at the back of heel (to keep heels from slipping) isn't as annoying as I thought it would be, it actually does it job.



Congrats! I have the suede Miss Clichy in this color and I love it!


----------



## belleism

megt10 said:
			
		

> These are stunning. Congrats on such a gorgeous shoe.



Thank you


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> i just started shellac. i don't do it on my toes though. while i love it--i look at the 70 colors of nail polish in my nail polish with regret lol. i am going to have my nail technician use non-uv nail polish but set it with UV base and top coat. i can't waste all of those colors.
> 
> oh and nice shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great new additions ladies!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> WOW awesome deals!


Thank you ladies!


----------



## fumi

Pigalle Plato 120mm with Spikes (more pictures in reveal thread)


----------



## DariaD

AEGIS said:


> i just started shellac. i don't do it on my toes though.  while i love it--i look at the 70 colors of nail polish in my nail polish with regret lol.  i am going to have my nail technician use non-uv nail polish but set it with UV base and top coat.  i can't waste all of those colors.
> 
> oh and nice shoes



AEGIS, Thank you!
Shellac is a great choice and I like your creative way of mixing uv and non uv!
I also feel really sorry for my non uv nail polish collection which is now pretty abandoned and sad. But who knows, maybe I'll go back to traditional mani and pedi someday 

Beagley, maleca, Jönathan  Thank you so much!


----------



## mrl1005

chrispy said:
			
		

> New Declic Plum Suede 120 from BG.com
> 
> It was weird trying these on for the first time, as I am used to the rounded point (does that even make any sense) of the Rolando.
> 
> I don't think the heel is truly 120mm, I could tell from the stock pictures that it wasn't a 120 like the Rolando.  Regardless they are really comfy, the toe box is roomy and that strap that pops out at the back of heel (to keep heels from slipping) isn't as annoying as I thought it would be, it actually does it job.



Congrats!!! The color is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## eifitcon

fumi said:


> Pigalle Plato 120mm with Spikes (more pictures in reveal thread)



They're gorgeous! Congratz


----------



## Nadin22

belleism said:
			
		

> my first 160mm. i thought i would topple over and walk like jar jar binks, BUT it's way too comfortable to look walk like a fool! hahaha
> 
> love love love them...it's a bit snug BUT 36.5 will be too big for sure!
> i love the feeling of tightness anyways that means no one else wore them...hahaha
> 
> Christian Louboutin Lady Peep Spikes
> sorry if the pictures are too big...didn't realize it till now hahaha :/
> 
> http://i45.tinypic.com/opcqc0.jpg
> http://i49.tinypic.com/2jfgbb5.jpg



They are AMAZING! And they look great on you. Congrats!


----------



## Nadin22

chrispy said:
			
		

> New Declic Plum Suede 120 from BG.com
> 
> It was weird trying these on for the first time, as I am used to the rounded point (does that even make any sense) of the Rolando.
> 
> I don't think the heel is truly 120mm, I could tell from the stock pictures that it wasn't a 120 like the Rolando.  Regardless they are really comfy, the toe box is roomy and that strap that pops out at the back of heel (to keep heels from slipping) isn't as annoying as I thought it would be, it actually does it job.



Congrats, they are very beautiful. Love the color, perfect for Fall / Winter.


----------



## Nadin22

fumi said:
			
		

> Pigalle Plato 120mm with Spikes (more pictures in reveal thread)



Stunning, congrats! I love silver spikes.


----------



## megt10

fumi said:


> Pigalle Plato 120mm with Spikes (more pictures in reveal thread)


 Oh, these are gorgeous. I so want a pair of stud CL's in a 120 but I just can't wear this style.


----------



## dc419

Here are my latest purchases.  I posted more pictures in my collection thread.




Chrisitan Louboutin Pigalle Spikes by M. Sho, on Flickr



Christian Louboutin Signature Rolando by M. Sho, on Flickr



Christian Louboutin Vicky by M. Sho, on Flickr



Christian Louboutin Lavalliere Bow by M. Sho, on Flickr


----------



## fumi

eifitcon said:


> They're gorgeous! Congratz





Nadin22 said:


> Stunning, congrats! I love silver spikes.





megt10 said:


> Oh, these are gorgeous. I so want a pair of stud CL's in a 120 but I just can't wear this style.



Thank you for the kind words, eifitcon, Nadin, and Meg!!


----------



## wannaprada

dc419 said:
			
		

> Here are my latest purchases.  I posted more pictures in my collection thread.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/shoozahandle0823/8132742656/
> Chrisitan Louboutin Pigalle Spikes by M. Sho, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/shoozahandle0823/8132725217/
> Christian Louboutin Signature Rolando by M. Sho, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/shoozahandle0823/8132754876/
> Christian Louboutin Vicky by M. Sho, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/shoozahandle0823/8132756858/
> Christian Louboutin Lavalliere Bow by M. Sho, on Flickr



Great purchases, congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

dc419 said:


> Here are my latest purchases.  I posted more pictures in my collection thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrisitan Louboutin Pigalle Spikes by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Signature Rolando by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Vicky by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Lavalliere Bow by M. Sho, on Flickr



I love each and every piece!!


----------



## megt10

dc419 said:


> Here are my latest purchases. I posted more pictures in my collection thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrisitan Louboutin Pigalle Spikes by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Signature Rolando by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Vicky by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Lavalliere Bow by M. Sho, on Flickr


 Gorgeous.


----------



## JessieG

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Great purchases, congrats!



I agree!


----------



## JessieG

dc419 said:
			
		

> Here are my latest purchases.  I posted more pictures in my collection thread.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/shoozahandle0823/8132742656/
> Chrisitan Louboutin Pigalle Spikes by M. Sho, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/shoozahandle0823/8132725217/
> Christian Louboutin Signature Rolando by M. Sho, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/shoozahandle0823/8132754876/
> Christian Louboutin Vicky by M. Sho, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/shoozahandle0823/8132756858/
> Christian Louboutin Lavalliere Bow by M. Sho, on Flickr



Soooo jealous of the signature on your spiked piggies...I just bought them...but sadly no gorgeous signature...boo! Living in AU is tough!


----------



## sflores719

dbeth said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!  Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These look gorgeous on you Daria!!!!!! And what a steal!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous---I love the gold on them! Congrats!


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## mrl1005

dc419 said:
			
		

> Here are my latest purchases.  I posted more pictures in my collection thread.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/shoozahandle0823/8132742656/
> Chrisitan Louboutin Pigalle Spikes by M. Sho, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/shoozahandle0823/8132725217/
> Christian Louboutin Signature Rolando by M. Sho, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/shoozahandle0823/8132754876/
> Christian Louboutin Vicky by M. Sho, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/shoozahandle0823/8132756858/
> Christian Louboutin Lavalliere Bow by M. Sho, on Flickr



Congrats!!! They are all lovely pairs!!!


----------



## dc419

*wannaprada, Lavenderduckiez, megt10, JessieG, mrl1005*
Thank you all for your kind words!!!



wannaprada said:


> Great purchases, congrats!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love each and every piece!!





megt10 said:


> Gorgeous.





JessieG said:


> Soooo jealous of the signature on your spiked piggies...I just bought them...but sadly no gorgeous signature...boo! Living in AU is tough!


I'm sure he will visit AU soon and you will get a gorgeous signature too!!
Regardless, the pigalle spikes are an amazing pair to own! Yay shoe twins!


mrl1005 said:


> Congrats!!! They are all lovely pairs!!!


----------



## megt10

fumi said:


> Pigalle Plato 120mm with Spikes (more pictures in reveal thread)


 Ok, I couldn't resist these. I am going to at least give them a try. I pre-ordered them from Saks. Did you take them tts? How do they feel?


----------



## fumi

megt10 said:


> Ok, I couldn't resist these. I am going to at least give them a try. I pre-ordered them from Saks. Did you take them tts? How do they feel?



Good for you   I got them half size down. TTS can work with padding. They feel pretty good. They look amazing on! I might just be imagining things, but the toebox felt a bit wider than the toeboxes of my other Pigalle platos. Good luck!


----------



## megt10

fumi said:


> Good for you  I got them half size down. TTS can work with padding. They feel pretty good. They look amazing on! I might just be imagining things, but the toebox felt a bit wider than the toeboxes of my other Pigalle platos. Good luck!


 Thanks Fumi. I have a wider forefoot so that is good to know. I think I might rather pad on these a bit if necessary than trying to go down 1/2 size. I have 1 pair of Pigalle and they just kill my toes. In any case I will give them a shot. Expected delivery isn't until 2-1-13. That is too bad since I would love to wear them during the holidays.


----------



## fumi

megt10 said:


> Thanks Fumi. I have a wider forefoot so that is good to know. I think I might rather pad on these a bit if necessary than trying to go down 1/2 size. I have 1 pair of Pigalle and they just kill my toes. In any case I will give them a shot. Expected delivery isn't until 2-1-13. That is too bad since I would love to wear them during the holidays.



Wow, February seems like a long time... but then again, Saks preorders tend to arrive before the estimated date. Did you talk to a SA and see if they had your size? I was able to order mine immediately.


----------



## megt10

fumi said:


> Wow, February seems like a long time... but then again, Saks preorders tend to arrive before the estimated date. Did you talk to a SA and see if they had your size? I was able to order mine immediately.



You know I didn't I will send Jonathan an email tonight. Great idea.


----------



## Christchrist

I love these. Hyper prive delicious   Please disregard the terrible pedi. I'm due for another


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Christchrist said:


> I love these. Hyper prive delicious   Please disregard the terrible pedi. I'm due for another



Those are gorgeous, probably one of my most favorite shoes. They look perfect on you (and your toes look good!!) Nice purchase!


----------



## Christchrist

jess10141 said:
			
		

> Those are gorgeous, probably one of my most favorite shoes. They look perfect on you (and your toes look good!!) Nice purchase!



Thanks. I totally chipped a toenail. It's driving me looney


----------



## CocoB

Love the bouquet. Are you really going to strass them???? 



Christchrist said:


> I love these. Hyper prive delicious   Please disregard the terrible pedi. I'm due for another
> 
> View attachment 1929469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929473


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> I love these. Hyper prive delicious   Please disregard the terrible pedi. I'm due for another



Love these CC


----------



## belleism

fumi said:


> Pigalle Plato 120mm with Spikes (more pictures in reveal thread)




ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so beautiful! congrats!


----------



## belleism

Christchrist said:


> I love these. Hyper prive delicious   Please disregard the terrible pedi. I'm due for another
> 
> View attachment 1929469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929473




love the lace!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> I love these. Hyper prive delicious   Please disregard the terrible pedi. I'm due for another
> 
> View attachment 1929469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929473


The lace makes it super sexy! I love them!


----------



## fumi

belleism said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so beautiful! congrats!



Lol thank you so much, Belleism!


----------



## lovemysavior

Christchrist said:


> I love these. Hyper prive delicious Please disregard the terrible pedi. I'm due for another
> 
> View attachment 1929469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929473


 
Love those on you


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> I love these. Hyper prive delicious   Please disregard the terrible pedi. I'm due for another
> 
> View attachment 1929469
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929473



They look beautiful on you!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> I love these. Hyper prive delicious Please disregard the terrible pedi. I'm due for another
> 
> View attachment 1929469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929473


 Wow, these are gorgeous CC. Sexy and ladylike.


----------



## megt10

fumi said:


> Wow, February seems like a long time... but then again, Saks preorders tend to arrive before the estimated date. Did you talk to a SA and see if they had your size? I was able to order mine immediately.


 Emailed my SA at Saks and he is checking for me. Hopefully there will be a pair floating around. Now that I have decided that I at least have to try them, I want them now .


----------



## beagly911

dc419 said:


> Here are my latest purchases. I posted more pictures in my collection thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrisitan Louboutin Pigalle Spikes by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Signature Rolando by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Vicky by M. Sho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Lavalliere Bow by M. Sho, on Flickr


 Oh, DC, they are terrific and signed too!!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> I love these. Hyper prive delicious Please disregard the terrible pedi. I'm due for another
> 
> View attachment 1929469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929473


CC they are absolutely TDF!!!  I have the YoYo Zeppas with the red satin and am totally in love with them!!  Congrats and wear them often!! They look great on you!


----------



## dc419

*beagly911 *Thank you!!! 



beagly911 said:


> Oh, DC, they are terrific and signed too!!


----------



## fumi

megt10 said:


> Emailed my SA at Saks and he is checking for me. Hopefully there will be a pair floating around. Now that I have decided that I at least have to try them, I want them now .



Lol good luck! I hope they work out


----------



## Christchrist

CocoB said:
			
		

> Love the bouquet. Are you really going to strass them????






			
				hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Love these CC






			
				belleism said:
			
		

> love the lace!






			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> The lace makes it super sexy! I love them!






			
				lovemysavior said:
			
		

> Love those on you






			
				fumi said:
			
		

> They look beautiful on you!






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Wow, these are gorgeous CC. Sexy and ladylike.






			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> CC they are absolutely TDF!!!  I have the YoYo Zeppas with the red satin and am totally in love with them!!  Congrats and wear them often!! They look great on you!



Thank you ladies.  Yes I'm going to Strass the flower design


----------



## NANI1972

Here are a few of my recent purchases.

First up: Pigalle Plato 120 with Silver Spikes!


----------



## NANI1972

Next up is a gorgeous pair: Ring Strass Pigalle! Luv!!!!!


BTW look much better IRL, pic do not do them justice!


----------



## NANI1972

Decided to try out Dafs, I'm in love. They are surprisingly easy to walk in, for me actually way easier than a Pigalle 120. 

Beige Kid Daf


----------



## fumi

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1930367
> 
> 
> Here are a few of my recent purchases.
> 
> First up: Pigalle Plato 120 with Silver Spikes!



Nice shoes 



NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1930374
> 
> 
> Next up is a gorgeous pair: Ring Strass Pigalle! Luv!!!!!
> 
> 
> BTW look much better IRL, pic do not do them justice!



WOW!! This pair took my breath away  They are absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## NANI1972

Last for now: Black Crystal Python Lady Daf

These are so incredibly gorgeous!


----------



## fumi

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1930394
> 
> 
> Last for now: Black Crystal Python Lady Daf
> 
> These are so incredibly gorgeous!



These look amazing!


----------



## gfairenoughh

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> Decided to try out Dafs, I'm in love. They are surprisingly easy to walk in, for me actually way easier than a Pigalle 120.
> 
> Beige Kid Daf



Beautiful!!! Dafs are my personal favorite, so easy to walk in. Pigalles kill my feet!


----------



## msd31

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1930394
> 
> 
> Last for now: Black Crystal Python Lady Daf
> 
> These are so incredibly gorgeous!



Hi Nani! These are amazing. Did you have them custom ordered or a normal boutique purchase?


----------



## mrl1005

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> Last for now: Black Crystal Python Lady Daf
> 
> These are so incredibly gorgeous!



Omg!!!! I LOVE these!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Oh I forgot to add these.  These are soooo beautiful IRL, an absolute stunner!

Rose Gold Metal Nodo


----------



## texas87

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1930428
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot to add these. These are soooo beautiful IRL, an absolute stunner!
> 
> Rose Gold Metal Nodo


 
Gorgeous Nani...shoe twins!


----------



## texas87

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1930394
> 
> 
> Last for now: Black Crystal Python Lady Daf
> 
> These are so incredibly gorgeous!


 
Omg Nani these are gorgeous! congrats on all of your new additions, I didnt even realize the metal nodos werent the only ones!


----------



## DebbiNC

Nani, some breathtaking additions! Enjoy!


----------



## heida

I can just as well post pics here as well. I am in loooove with my first CL purchase  Will definitely buy more pairs ! This one is VERY steep though.......


----------



## blueeyeskelli

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> Last for now: Black Crystal Python Lady Daf
> 
> These are so incredibly gorgeous!



Oh my!! These are incredible x


----------



## hermosa_vogue

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1930428
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot to add these.  These are soooo beautiful IRL, an absolute stunner!
> 
> Rose Gold Metal Nodo



I saw these in the shop and it took everything in me to put them down and walk away 

They are beautiful, congratulations


----------



## CocoB

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1930428
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot to add these.  These are soooo beautiful IRL, an absolute stunner!
> 
> Rose Gold Metal Nodo



Wow Nani - you've been busy! I'm in love with these.


----------



## Christchrist

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> Here are a few of my recent purchases.
> 
> First up: Pigalle Plato 120 with Silver Spikes!






			
				NANI1972 said:
			
		

> Next up is a gorgeous pair: Ring Strass Pigalle! Luv!!!!!
> 
> BTW look much better IRL, pic do not do them justice!



Stunning! Where did you get the ring Strass?


----------



## Christchrist

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> Last for now: Black Crystal Python Lady Daf
> 
> These are so incredibly gorgeous!



Where did you get these?


----------



## Christchrist

heida said:
			
		

> I can just as well post pics here as well. I am in loooove with my first CL purchase  Will definitely buy more pairs ! This one is VERY steep though.......



Those are supa sexy


----------



## fumi

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1930428
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot to add these.  These are soooo beautiful IRL, an absolute stunner!
> 
> Rose Gold Metal Nodo



I love these! You are on a roll!


----------



## megt10

fumi said:


> Lol good luck! I hope they work out


Thanks Fumi, he put the order through will find out more tomorrow since it is his day off. Not sure if I should cancel the pre order or not.


NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1930367
> 
> 
> Here are a few of my recent purchases.
> 
> First up: Pigalle Plato 120 with Silver Spikes!





NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1930374
> 
> 
> Next up is a gorgeous pair: Ring Strass Pigalle! Luv!!!!!
> 
> 
> BTW look much better IRL, pic do not do them justice!





NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1930382
> 
> 
> Decided to try out Dafs, I'm in love. They are surprisingly easy to walk in, for me actually way easier than a Pigalle 120.
> 
> Beige Kid Daf





NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1930394
> 
> 
> Last for now: Black Crystal Python Lady Daf
> 
> These are so incredibly gorgeous!





NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1930428
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot to add these.  These are soooo beautiful IRL, an absolute stunner!
> 
> Rose Gold Metal Nodo


Omg Nani, you have been busy. I love everything. Huge congratulations.


----------



## heida

Christchrist said:


> Those are supa sexy



oh yes they are  thanks girl !


----------



## Dr. Louboutin

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1930428
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot to add these.  These are soooo beautiful IRL, an absolute stunner!
> 
> Rose Gold Metal Nodo


----------



## gymangel812

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1930428
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot to add these.  These are soooo beautiful IRL, an absolute stunner!
> 
> Rose Gold Metal Nodo





NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1930394
> 
> 
> Last for now: Black Crystal Python Lady Daf
> 
> These are so incredibly gorgeous!


wow you are on a roll nani i love everything esp the lady daf and metal nodo. i regret passing on the metal nodo during sales


----------



## gfairenoughh

Copped the last pair on NAP!!!! Finally some Lady Dafs to add to my collection!


----------



## GrRoxy

gfairenoughh said:


> Copped the last pair on NAP!!!! Finally some Lady Dafs to add to my collection!



Beautiful colour


----------



## texas87

gfairenoughh said:


> Copped the last pair on NAP!!!! Finally some Lady Dafs to add to my collection!



mmm cameo rose suede...they are luscious


----------



## Doglover1610

Black Patent Piaf 85







Camel Patent Very Prive


----------



## gfairenoughh

GrRoxy said:
			
		

> Beautiful colour



Thank you! These are def an UHG!


----------



## gfairenoughh

texas87 said:
			
		

> mmm cameo rose suede...they are luscious



Thanksssssss gurl!!!!! Dafs without a doubt are the most comfortable!


----------



## ^SeDuCTive^

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1930367
> 
> 
> Here are a few of my recent purchases.
> 
> First up: Pigalle Plato 120 with Silver Spikes!



OMG, Nani how do they feel?
and where did you get the from?
Pigalle Palato Spikes


----------



## 9distelle

Doglover1610 said:


> Black Patent Piaf 85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camel Patent Very Prive


They look perfect on you especially VPs, congrats!!


----------



## fumi

gfairenoughh said:


> Copped the last pair on NAP!!!! Finally some Lady Dafs to add to my collection!



These are just gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

gfairenoughh said:


> Copped the last pair on NAP!!!! Finally some Lady Dafs to add to my collection!


 Gorgeous, congrats.


----------



## megt10

Doglover1610 said:


> Black Patent Piaf 85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camel Patent Very Prive


 Both pairs are fantastic and classic shoes. Congratulations Dog Lover.


----------



## NANI1972

fumi said:


> Nice shoes
> 
> lol, thanks!
> 
> WOW!! This pair took my breath away  They are absolutely beautiful!!





fumi said:


> These look amazing!



Thanks fumi!


----------



## NANI1972

gfairenoughh said:


> Beautiful!!! Dafs are my personal favorite, so easy to walk in. Pigalles kill my feet!


I  Dafs, use to hate them. They look so better on and in person. 


msd31 said:


> Hi Nani! These are amazing. Did you have them custom ordered or a normal boutique purchase?





mrl1005 said:


> Omg!!!! I LOVE these!!!





texas87 said:


> Gorgeous Nani...shoe twins!





texas87 said:


> Omg Nani these are gorgeous! congrats on all of your new additions, I didnt even realize the metal nodos werent the only ones!





DebbiNC said:


> Nani, some breathtaking additions! Enjoy!



Thanks ladies I appreciate the kind words!

msd31, I purchased the LD python from a friend.


----------



## NANI1972

blueeyeskelli said:


> Oh my!! These are incredible x





hermosa_vogue said:


> I saw these in the shop and it took everything in me to put them down and walk away
> They really are gorgeous! Scored them off ebay for a great deal.
> They are beautiful, congratulations





Christchrist said:


> Stunning! Where did you get the ring Strass?


ebay


Christchrist said:


> Where did you get these?


from a friend


fumi said:


> I love these! You are on a roll!



Thanks all for the congrats!


----------



## NANI1972

megt10 said:


> Thanks Fumi, he put the order through will find out more tomorrow since it is his day off. Not sure if I should cancel the pre order or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg Nani, you have been busy. I love everything. Huge congratulations.





Dr. Louboutin said:


>





gymangel812 said:


> wow you are on a roll nani i love everything esp the lady daf and metal nodo. i regret passing on the metal nodo during sales



Thank you ladies!

gymangel keep an eye out on ebay for the Metal Nodo, they are a must have.


----------



## mrl1005

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> Copped the last pair on NAP!!!! Finally some Lady Dafs to add to my collection!



Love them!!!


----------



## poppyseed

I won a pair of Maggies on ebay, then the seller started to mess me about, so I had to cure my leopard pony craving with these Rolandos...my Maggie seller situation got resolved in the end and I am now happy owner of both. Don't think I can justify keeping both as it's a bit of leopard overload(I also have leopard VPs) which pair should I keep?


----------



## Nadin22

poppyseed said:
			
		

> I won a pair of Maggies on ebay, then the seller started to mess me about, so I had to cured my leopard pony craving with leopard pony Rolandos...my Maggie seller situation got resolved in the end and I am now happy owner of both. Don't think I can justify keeping both as it's a bit of leopard overload(i also have leopard VPs) which pair should i keep?



Congrats on both pairs. They are very pretty. But I would suggest keeping the Maggies since you really wanted these, as far as I can remember  and they are very versatile.


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

poppyseed said:


> I won a pair of Maggies on ebay, then the seller started to mess me about, so I had to cure my leopard pony craving with these Rolandos...my Maggie seller situation got resolved in the end and I am now happy owner of both. Don't think I can justify keeping both as it's a bit of leopard overload(I also have leopard VPs) which pair should I keep?
> 
> View attachment 1931265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931266



Both pairs are amazing but I'd probably keep the Maggies! They're sooooo hot  Congrats!


----------



## texas87

poppyseed said:


> I won a pair of Maggies on ebay, then the seller started to mess me about, so I had to cure my leopard pony craving with these Rolandos...my Maggie seller situation got resolved in the end and I am now happy owner of both. Don't think I can justify keeping both as it's a bit of leopard overload(I also have leopard VPs) which pair should I keep?
> 
> View attachment 1931265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931266


 
I'd keep the maggie's. This is the the one that I am personally on the hunt for too, so I may be biased


----------



## mrl1005

poppyseed said:
			
		

> I won a pair of Maggies on ebay, then the seller started to mess me about, so I had to cure my leopard pony craving with these Rolandos...my Maggie seller situation got resolved in the end and I am now happy owner of both. Don't think I can justify keeping both as it's a bit of leopard overload(I also have leopard VPs) which pair should I keep?



I'm another vote for the Maggies. Congrats!!!


----------



## fumi

poppyseed said:


> I won a pair of Maggies on ebay, then the seller started to mess me about, so I had to cure my leopard pony craving with these Rolandos...my Maggie seller situation got resolved in the end and I am now happy owner of both. Don't think I can justify keeping both as it's a bit of leopard overload(I also have leopard VPs) which pair should I keep?
> 
> View attachment 1931265
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931266



Congrats! I would definitely pick the Maggie! They look amazing and I've heard nothing but raves about them. Rolandos are killer on the toes.


----------



## DariaD

poppyseed said:


> I won a pair of Maggies on ebay, then the seller started to mess me about, so I had to cure my leopard pony craving with these Rolandos...my Maggie seller situation got resolved in the end and I am now happy owner of both. Don't think I can justify keeping both as it's a bit of leopard overload(I also have leopard VPs) which pair should I keep?
> 
> View attachment 1931265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931266




Congrats, the Maggies are amazing!!!
I would totally keep those


----------



## NANI1972

Here's a few I bought months ago but never posted:

Silver Just Picks and Cork Yolanda Spike.


----------



## Kalos

poppyseed said:


> I won a pair of Maggies on ebay, then the seller started to mess me about, so I had to cure my leopard pony craving with these Rolandos...my Maggie seller situation got resolved in the end and I am now happy owner of both. Don't think I can justify keeping both as it's a bit of leopard overload(I also have leopard VPs) which pair should I keep?



Definately keep the Maggies, they're gorgeous and I think more versatile than the Rolandos.


----------



## fumi

NANI1972 said:


> Here's a few I bought months ago but never posted:
> 
> Silver Just Picks and Cork Yolanda Spike.



Beautiful! The Picks look great on you!


----------



## mrl1005

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> Here's a few I bought months ago but never posted:
> 
> Silver Just Picks and Cork Yolanda Spike.



Nice additions!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## poppyseed

Nadin22 said:


> Congrats on both pairs. They are very pretty. But I would suggest keeping the Maggies since you really wanted these, as far as I can remember  and they are very versatile.





mademoiselle.bd said:


> Both pairs are amazing but I'd probably keep the Maggies! They're sooooo hot  Congrats!





texas87 said:


> I'd keep the maggie's. This is the the one that I am personally on the hunt for too, so I may be biased





mrl1005 said:


> I'm another vote for the Maggies. Congrats!!!





fumi said:


> Congrats! I would definitely pick the Maggie! They look amazing and I've heard nothing but raves about them. Rolandos are killer on the toes.





DariaD said:


> Congrats, the Maggies are amazing!!!
> I would totally keep those





Kalos said:


> Definately keep the Maggies, they're gorgeous and I think more versatile than the Rolandos.



Thank you all! It seems like the Maggies are the definite winner...I think I kind of knew that  and Nadin22 you remebered right


----------



## hermosa_vogue

poppyseed said:


> I won a pair of Maggies on ebay, then the seller started to mess me about, so I had to cure my leopard pony craving with these Rolandos...my Maggie seller situation got resolved in the end and I am now happy owner of both. Don't think I can justify keeping both as it's a bit of leopard overload(I also have leopard VPs) which pair should I keep?



I prefer the Maggies by a mile!


----------



## megt10

poppyseed said:


> I won a pair of Maggies on ebay, then the seller started to mess me about, so I had to cure my leopard pony craving with these Rolandos...my Maggie seller situation got resolved in the end and I am now happy owner of both. Don't think I can justify keeping both as it's a bit of leopard overload(I also have leopard VPs) which pair should I keep?
> 
> View attachment 1931265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931266



If they are both equally comfortable for you then the Maggie for sure. That is such a gorgeous shoe.


----------



## megt10

NANI1972 said:


> Here's a few I bought months ago but never posted:
> 
> Silver Just Picks and Cork Yolanda Spike.



Oh more spikes that I now want, thanks a lot. Seriously they are both awesome shoes and look fantastic on you.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1930428
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot to add these.  These are soooo beautiful IRL, an absolute stunner!
> 
> Rose Gold Metal Nodo



Very hot!!! Congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

heida said:


> I can just as well post pics here as well. I am in loooove with my first CL purchase  Will definitely buy more pairs ! This one is VERY steep though.......



Those are cute! How tall are the heels? Congrats on your first pair!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gfairenoughh said:


> Copped the last pair on NAP!!!! Finally some Lady Dafs to add to my collection!



I love the rose on the dafs! Super hot! Model pics please!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Doglover1610 said:


> Black Patent Piaf 85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camel Patent Very Prive



Love both pairs! Those are good colors!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

poppyseed said:


> I won a pair of Maggies on ebay, then the seller started to mess me about, so I had to cure my leopard pony craving with these Rolandos...my Maggie seller situation got resolved in the end and I am now happy owner of both. Don't think I can justify keeping both as it's a bit of leopard overload(I also have leopard VPs) which pair should I keep?
> 
> View attachment 1931265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931266



Congrats! Keep the maggies, they were your first choice, right? =)


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

NANI1972 said:


> Here's a few I bought months ago but never posted:
> 
> Silver Just Picks and Cork Yolanda Spike.



I love love your heels! Is the "just picks" a killer on the toe box?


----------



## chrispy

poppyseed said:
			
		

> I won a pair of Maggies on ebay, then the seller started to mess me about, so I had to cure my leopard pony craving with these Rolandos...my Maggie seller situation got resolved in the end and I am now happy owner of both. Don't think I can justify keeping both as it's a bit of leopard overload(I also have leopard VPs) which pair should I keep?



Definitely keep the Maggies.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1930367
> 
> 
> Here are a few of my recent purchases.
> 
> First up: Pigalle Plato 120 with Silver Spikes!



Those are hot on you! I'm debating if I should get these.... hmm.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1930394
> 
> 
> Last for now: Black Crystal Python Lady Daf
> 
> These are so incredibly gorgeous!



I can see you went shopping! The lady daf in crystal python is absolutely gorgeous!!!! I love them! All your selections are beautiful!


----------



## briska1989

Christchrist said:


> Just got home from my hair appointment and look what came! Weeee. Denim spike pigalle 120. Preowned and already broken in. Thank you eBay.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898381
> 
> 
> I was wearing my boots and socks so please disregard the lines on my tootsies :/
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1898392






:coolpics:   Nice heels and feets


----------



## briska1989

Christchrist said:


> On I got them and they are 1/2 smaller then my order CL piggy 120. These are the python. I think they look horrible on me. What do you guys think? The toebox is a little tight too
> 
> View attachment 1896806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896813



I think it looks great on you, I like how you look...


----------



## briska1989

Christchrist said:


> Love these. Walking in piggies is fine but feeling like I'm coming out the sides will take some getting used to
> 
> View attachment 1886072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886074
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886071




indeed that you are perfect, you have excellent taste to fit your feet


----------



## briska1989

mrl1005 said:


> Very nice!!! I LOVE LPs (which is strange since I have long toes, but they hide them well!) but I put these on and I didn't want to take them off!







Beautiful heels, you look great, I wonder how much you cost?.


----------



## gfairenoughh

fumi said:


> These are just gorgeous!





megt10 said:


> Gorgeous, congrats.





mrl1005 said:


> Love them!!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the rose on the dafs! Super hot! Model pics please!



Thank you ladies!!!! I will post mod shots asap!!


----------



## briska1989

Christchrist said:


> My pedi is tomorrow so please excuse the horrible toes
> 
> View attachment 1881505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1881506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1881507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1881504




Beautiful feet in sexy sandals. They are comfortable,


----------



## martinaa

gfairenoughh said:


> Copped the last pair on NAP!!!! Finally some Lady Dafs to add to my collection!


 
I love them! Great color!


----------



## gfairenoughh

martinaa said:


> I love them! Great color!



Thank you!! The color is so pretty.These are my favorite right now


----------



## martinaa

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1930374
> 
> 
> Next up is a gorgeous pair: Ring Strass Pigalle! Luv!!!!!
> 
> 
> BTW look much better IRL, pic do not do them justice!


 

 All your new additions are TDF!!!


----------



## heida

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are cute! How tall are the heels? Congrats on your first pair!



Thank you  The heel measures 5 inches and there is a 1 inch platform.


----------



## poppyseed

hermosa_vogue said:


> I prefer the Maggies by a mile!


 


megt10 said:


> If they are both equally comfortable for you then the Maggie for sure. That is such a gorgeous shoe.


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats! Keep the maggies, they were your first choice, right? =)


 

Thanks guys! Keeping the Maggies, they were my first choice that's right...wearing them today and I think they are a bit more comfy than the Rolandos (I actually don't find rolandos too bad) and I love them!


----------



## Felicious

I got a new shoe today, It's not quite my size tho 




It's so cute, I just want to show off my keys all the time now  It have a single shoe and a leather strap.


----------



## wannaprada

Great new buys everyone!! I have something to share myself!


----------



## wannaprada

Alright, no one's around to play so I'll just post: my new navy Biancas. Can't wait to wear them!


----------



## heida

wannaprada said:


> Alright, no one's around to play so I'll just post: my new navy Biancas. Can't wait to wear them!


Lovely, and a nice colour as well ! I keep falling for the Biancas more and more


----------



## mrl1005

briska1989 said:
			
		

> Beautiful heels, you look great, I wonder how much you cost?.



Hehe. Which heels are these too? I'm confused! lol


----------



## mrl1005

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Alright, no one's around to play so I'll just post: my new navy Biancas. Can't wait to wear them!



Lovely new purchase! Congrats!!!


----------



## briska1989

Felicious said:


> Found these Mad Mary's for 120$  The previous owner got them preowned for 500$ but they didn't fit her, so she and cut the straps off to see if they fit better... (I have no idea why anyone would ever do that !) But It was kinda my luck, as I dont mind the straps missing. They have been on quite a few adventures in their time, but I love them






 Congratulations, amazing pictures, your feet and your legs look spectacular


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Alright, no one's around to play so I'll just post: my new navy Biancas. Can't wait to wear them!



Ioohhhhh. Those are rich. I love them.


----------



## wannaprada

heida said:
			
		

> Lovely, and a nice colour as well ! I keep falling for the Biancas more and more






			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Lovely new purchase! Congrats!!!






			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ioohhhhh. Those are rich. I love them.



  ladies! I love sharing my shoes here because I don't know too many people that appreciate beautiful shoes like you all do!


----------



## AEGIS

poppyseed said:


> I won a pair of Maggies on ebay, then the seller started to mess me about, so I had to cure my leopard pony craving with these Rolandos...my Maggie seller situation got resolved in the end and I am now happy owner of both. Don't think I can justify keeping both as it's a bit of leopard overload(I also have leopard VPs) which pair should I keep?
> 
> View attachment 1931265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931266



i prefer the leopard on the maggie.


----------



## AEGIS

I am starting a NO-vember ban and decided to order these before my ban started and I got them today.  I recently became a pigalle fan and decided to get these 2 classics.


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> Alright, no one's around to play so I'll just post: my new navy Biancas. Can't wait to wear them!



I need to try Bianca one of these days.  Good classic and work appropriate color.



gfairenoughh said:


> Copped the last pair on NAP!!!! Finally some Lady Dafs to add to my collection!



congrats! the color is amazing!



NANI1972 said:


> Here's a few I bought months ago but never posted:
> 
> Silver Just Picks and Cork Yolanda Spike.





NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 1930394
> 
> 
> Last for now: Black Crystal Python Lady Daf
> 
> These are so incredibly gorgeous!



i forgot the role you have been on!


----------



## gfairenoughh

AEGIS said:
			
		

> I need to try Bianca one of these days.  Good classic and work appropriate color.
> 
> congrats! the color is amazing!
> 
> i forgot the role you have been on!



Thank you Aegis!!! My favorite pair yet!


----------



## Flip88

AEGIS said:


> I am starting a NO-vember ban and decided to order these before my ban started and I got them today.  I recently became a pigalle fan and decided to get these 2 classics.



Both are


----------



## texas87

AEGIS said:


> I am starting a NO-vember ban and decided to order these before my ban started and I got them today.  I recently became a pigalle fan and decided to get these 2 classics.



Aegis, they are lovely. Those are the exact ones that I want too, they are so classic and versatile.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

AEGIS said:
			
		

> I am starting a NO-vember ban and decided to order these before my ban started and I got them today.  I recently became a pigalle fan and decided to get these 2 classics.



Beautiful! Do you find walking in them hard?


----------



## modestadt

my new lovers - lady gres 20 ans edition. i love them!  got the highness but lady gres is more dressy! perfect for dinner with my bf!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

modestadt said:
			
		

> my new lovers - lady gres 20 ans edition. i love them!  got the highness but lady gres is more dressy! perfect for dinner with my bf!



Wowwww drool


----------



## fumi

AEGIS said:


> I am starting a NO-vember ban and decided to order these before my ban started and I got them today.  I recently became a pigalle fan and decided to get these 2 classics.



Great choice! 




modestadt said:


> my new lovers - lady gres 20 ans edition. i love them!  got the highness but lady gres is more dressy! perfect for dinner with my bf!



These are beautiful!


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> I am starting a NO-vember ban and decided to order these before my ban started and I got them today.  I recently became a pigalle fan and decided to get these 2 classics.



Bahah that's a good idea. Maybe I should try that. Love the new buys


----------



## NANI1972

fumi said:


> Beautiful! The Picks look great on you!





mrl1005 said:


> Nice additions!!!! Congrats!!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very hot!!! Congrats!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love love your heels! Is the "just picks" a killer on the toe box?





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are hot on you! I'm debating if I should get these.... hmm.





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I can see you went shopping! The lady daf in crystal python is absolutely gorgeous!!!! I love them! All your selections are beautiful!





martinaa said:


> All your new additions are TDF!!!





AEGIS said:


> I need to try Bianca one of these days.  Good classic and work appropriate color.
> 
> 
> 
> congrats! the color is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i forgot the role you have been on!



Ladies thank you all for the compliments!

Lavenderduckiez: The toebox in the Just Piks is actually comfortable! I can wear them all night! I went with my CL TTS and they fit great.

Aegis: You know this!!


----------



## wannaprada

AEGIS said:
			
		

> I am starting a NO-vember ban and decided to order these before my ban started and I got them today.  I recently became a pigalle fan and decided to get these 2 classics.



Thanks Aegis and congrats on the beautiful purchases! I really need to try the Plato as an alternative to my piggies. I am joining you on the NO-vember ban but it is so hard!! I keep thinking about that Chanel! 




			
				modestadt said:
			
		

> my new lovers - lady gres 20 ans edition. i love them!  got the highness but lady gres is more dressy! perfect for dinner with my bf!



Love these! I wanted to try these on when I was in NYC recently but they were sold out! How do they size?


----------



## gfairenoughh

modestadt said:
			
		

> my new lovers - lady gres 20 ans edition. i love them!  got the highness but lady gres is more dressy! perfect for dinner with my bf!



Ooooooh congrats!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

AEGIS said:


> I am starting a NO-vember ban and decided to order these before my ban started and I got them today.  I recently became a pigalle fan and decided to get these 2 classics.



Hehehe I love the idea of NO-vember.  Also love the PPs 



modestadt said:


> my new lovers - lady gres 20 ans edition. i love them!  got the highness but lady gres is more dressy! perfect for dinner with my bf!



These are amazing.  Just amazing.


----------



## AEGIS

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Beautiful! Do you find walking in them hard?




no. they are comfortable. and not comfortable the way many people say shoes are comfy lol. I don't find the 120 comfy at all without the platform. this pitch is very comfortable.




texas87 said:


> Aegis, they are lovely. Those are the exact ones that I want too, they are so classic and versatile.



thank you!



Flip88 said:


> Both are



thank you!


----------



## mrl1005

AEGIS said:
			
		

> I am starting a NO-vember ban and decided to order these before my ban started and I got them today.  I recently became a pigalle fan and decided to get these 2 classics.



Congrats!! They are gorgy and the perfect classics!


----------



## mrl1005

modestadt said:
			
		

> my new lovers - lady gres 20 ans edition. i love them!  got the highness but lady gres is more dressy! perfect for dinner with my bf!



Congrats!!!! These are one of the must haves on my CL list! Now...just I find them!


----------



## stilly

modestadt said:


> my new lovers - lady gres 20 ans edition. i love them!  got the highness but lady gres is more dressy! perfect for dinner with my bf!


 
Fabulous!!!


----------



## stilly

AEGIS said:


> I am starting a NO-vember ban and decided to order these before my ban started and I got them today. I recently became a pigalle fan and decided to get these 2 classics.


 
I'm loving your new piggies!!!


----------



## AEGIS

hermosa_vogue said:


> Hehehe I love the idea of NO-vember.  Also love the PPs
> 
> 
> 
> These are amazing.  Just amazing.



thanks so much! NØvember is a must!



mrl1005 said:


> Congrats!! They are gorgy and the perfect classics!



thanks!



stilly said:


> I'm loving your new piggies!!!




im turning into you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Alright, no one's around to play so I'll just post: my new navy Biancas. Can't wait to wear them!



Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

AEGIS said:


> I am starting a NO-vember ban and decided to order these before my ban started and I got them today.  I recently became a pigalle fan and decided to get these 2 classics.



I like how you word it! Awesome!


----------



## AEGIS

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I like how you word it! Awesome!


 

lol thanks.
i can't claim credit...a group of friends and i are in it together. 1 day down. 29 more.  i am also trying to work out every day this month. hopefully can i do both


----------



## martinaa

AEGIS said:


> I am starting a NO-vember ban and decided to order these before my ban started and I got them today. I recently became a pigalle fan and decided to get these 2 classics.


 
Amazing!


----------



## 9distelle

modestadt said:


> my new lovers - lady gres 20 ans edition. i love them!  got the highness but lady gres is more dressy! perfect for dinner with my bf!


Awesome, congrats!! Shoe twins on them!!
Mod pics please!!


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Those are gorgeous!



Thanks Lavender!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Alright, no one's around to play so I'll just post: my new navy Biancas. Can't wait to wear them!


 They are gorgeous Wanna. I can't wait to see how you pair them.


AEGIS said:


> I am starting a NO-vember ban and decided to order these before my ban started and I got them today. I recently became a pigalle fan and decided to get these 2 classics.


 I love these Aegis. Classic and pretty.


modestadt said:


> my new lovers - lady gres 20 ans edition. i love them!  got the highness but lady gres is more dressy! perfect for dinner with my bf!


 Gorgeous and sexy shoes.


----------



## beagly911

Felicious said:


> I got a new shoe today, It's not quite my size tho
> 
> View attachment 1932169
> 
> 
> It's so cute, I just want to show off my keys all the time now  It have a single shoe and a leather strap.


 So cute!!


wannaprada said:


> Alright, no one's around to play so I'll just post: my new navy Biancas. Can't wait to wear them!


Lovely wanna, I love the color! 



AEGIS said:


> I am starting a NO-vember ban and decided to order these before my ban started and I got them today. I recently became a pigalle fan and decided to get these 2 classics.


Two beautiful classics AEGIS, congrats!!



modestadt said:


> my new lovers - lady gres 20 ans edition. i love them!  got the highness but lady gres is more dressy! perfect for dinner with my bf!


 Those will be hot for dinner with your bf!!


----------



## AEGIS

martinaa said:


> Amazing!





megt10 said:


> They are gorgeous Wanna. I can't wait to see how you pair them.
> 
> I love these Aegis. Classic and pretty.
> 
> Gorgeous and sexy shoes.





beagly911 said:


> So cute!!
> 
> Lovely wanna, I love the color!
> 
> 
> Two beautiful classics AEGIS, congrats!!
> 
> 
> Those will be hot for dinner with your bf!!





Thanks ladies!


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> They are gorgeous Wanna. I can't wait to see how you pair them.
> 
> I love these Aegis. Classic and pretty.
> 
> Gorgeous and sexy shoes.






			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> So cute!!
> 
> Lovely wanna, I love the color!
> 
> Two beautiful classics AEGIS, congrats!!
> 
> Those will be hot for dinner with your bf!!



Thanks ladies! Megt, I wore them today! I'll post a pic shortly


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

modestadt said:


> my new lovers - lady gres 20 ans edition. i love them!  got the highness but lady gres is more dressy! perfect for dinner with my bf!



THose heels are super hot! Congrats!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Thanks ladies! Megt, I wore them today! I'll post a pic shortly



They look fabulous and so do you.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

It's love.


----------



## heiress-ox

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> It's love.



 girl these look amazing on you & they look like the perfect fit, i'm so happy you're keeping them  you give me hope that one day i'll find these or LC in my size and for a deal haha


----------



## gymangel812

i've been on a boots kick 

cate chain boots:





ronfifi otk boots (finally got these after looking for at least a year):


----------



## gfairenoughh

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> It's love.



These look amazing on you!!!


----------



## mrl1005

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> It's love.



Love them! Shoe cousins!!! (I have these in the 120!)


----------



## GrRoxy

gymangel812 said:


> i've been on a boots kick
> 
> cate chain boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronfifi otk boots (finally got these after looking for at least a year):



Love them both, second ones are HOT!


----------



## eternal

My shipment from an online consignment finally came in. YAY. 
But they did not list the style name, anyone seen these before?


----------



## nillacobain

eternal said:


> My shipment from an online consignment finally came in. YAY.
> But they did not list the style name, anyone seen these before?



Fiere 45mm


----------



## gymangel812

GrRoxy said:


> Love them both, second ones are HOT!



Thanks!! My bf agrees too lol he saw them on my watch list and said they were the hottest cl boots he has seen.


----------



## eternal

nillacobain said:


> Fiere 45mm



THANK YOU! Do you by chance know what year or season they are from?


----------



## megt10

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> It's love.


 These are gorgeous shoes.


gymangel812 said:


> i've been on a boots kick
> 
> cate chain boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronfifi otk boots (finally got these after looking for at least a year):


 Wow, I love these boots. 


eternal said:


> My shipment from an online consignment finally came in. YAY.
> But they did not list the style name, anyone seen these before?


 They are such a pretty color.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

I cant stop.  My poor poor credit card!!!! 

But i loveeeee them! In route to me yayyy


----------



## angelm15

NANI1972 said:


> Here's a few I bought months ago but never posted:
> 
> Silver Just Picks and Cork Yolanda Spike.



Omg peep toe! I neeeeddddd! Congrats!


----------



## mrl1005

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> I cant stop.  My poor poor credit card!!!!
> 
> But i loveeeee them! In route to me yayyy



Congrats!!! I saw these on the bay and they are gorgy!!!


----------



## GrRoxy

LVobsessedNYC said:


> I cant stop.  My poor poor credit card!!!!
> 
> But i loveeeee them! In route to me yayyy



Beautifuuul! Congrats!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Congrats!!! I saw these on the bay and they are gorgy!!!



Thanks


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> i've been on a boots kick
> 
> cate chain boots:
> 
> ronfifi otk boots (finally got these after looking for at least a year):



Wow soo pretty!


----------



## Louboufan

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> It's love.



I love them on you!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Felicious said:
			
		

> I got a new shoe today, It's not quite my size tho
> 
> It's so cute, I just want to show off my keys all the time now  It have a single shoe and a leather strap.



Ahhhh I love this!!! May I please ask whee you found it?! And again amazing find! Congrats


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LVobsessedNYC said:


> I cant stop.  My poor poor credit card!!!!
> 
> But i loveeeee them! In route to me yayyy



I'm loving the pink python!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gymangel812 said:


> i've been on a boots kick
> 
> cate chain boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronfifi otk boots (finally got these after looking for at least a year):



THose boots are hot!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> It's love.



WOW! THose are super sexy!


----------



## JessieG

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> I cant stop.  My poor poor credit card!!!!
> 
> But i loveeeee them! In route to me yayyy



Nice pair...oh how I had hoped they were in my size!!! Congrats...


----------



## megt10

LVobsessedNYC said:


> I cant stop. My poor poor credit card!!!!
> 
> But i loveeeee them! In route to me yayyy


 They are gorgeous congrats.


----------



## Louboufan

gymangel812 said:


> i've been on a boots kick
> 
> cate chain boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronfifi otk boots (finally got these after looking for at least a year):


----------



## fumi

LVobsessedNYC said:


> I cant stop.  My poor poor credit card!!!!
> 
> But i loveeeee them! In route to me yayyy



The color and material is pretty!




Loubiwhirl_ said:


> It's love.



They are lovely!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

megt10 said:


> They are gorgeous congrats.


 Thank you meg


----------



## megt10

My Pigalle Plato spike 120's arrived on Saturday. They are keepers. I love them. They are more comfortable than I had thought that they would be. I just have 1 spot that hurts a little so I am going to be breaking them in this week


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> My Pigalle Plato spike 120's arrived on Saturday. They are keepers. I love them. They are more comfortable than I had thought that they would be. I just have 1 spot that hurts a little so I am going to be breaking them in this week



Thems is some hot shoes


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> My Pigalle Plato spike 120's arrived on Saturday. They are keepers. I love them. They are more comfortable than I had thought that they would be. I just have 1 spot that hurts a little so I am going to be breaking them in this week


 Fab-u-lous meg!  I can't wait to see mod pics!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Fab-u-lous meg!  I can't wait to see mod pics!



I second that!!!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Thems is some hot shoes


 Thanks CC. I am really glad that I got them.


beagly911 said:


> Fab-u-lous meg! I can't wait to see mod pics!


 Thanks Beagly, probably will be testing them out/breaking them in at shul


----------



## megt10

Sincerelycass11 said:


> I second that!!!


 Thanks Cass. I will be wearing them sometime this week for the first time and will get pics. Right now it is over 90 degrees here and the thought of anything more than flip flops is more than I can handle.


----------



## fumi

megt10 said:


> My Pigalle Plato spike 120's arrived on Saturday. They are keepers. I love them. They are more comfortable than I had thought that they would be. I just have 1 spot that hurts a little so I am going to be breaking them in this week



Yay you got them! Glad to hear that you like them


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

megt10 said:
			
		

> My Pigalle Plato spike 120's arrived on Saturday. They are keepers. I love them. They are more comfortable than I had thought that they would be. I just have 1 spot that hurts a little so I am going to be breaking them in this week



Sooo pretty! Congrats


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> My Pigalle Plato spike 120's arrived on Saturday. They are keepers. I love them. They are more comfortable than I had thought that they would be. I just have 1 spot that hurts a little so I am going to be breaking them in this week



Love these Meg!!! Can't wait to see mod pics! Are these your first pair of spikes??



LVobsessedNYC said:


> I cant stop.  My poor poor credit card!!!!
> 
> But i loveeeee them! In route to me yayyy



Omg, I totally love these. I bought them a few years back but had to return them because Rolando's kill my toes. Congrats---they are fab for sure!! 



gymangel812 said:


> i've been on a boots kick
> 
> cate chain boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronfifi otk boots (finally got these after looking for at least a year):



Those 2nd ones look HOT on you! Wow! They remind me a little of my Nardja boots.

And also love the 1st pair, I have never seen those but I love the chain! Great purchases Gym!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> My Pigalle Plato spike 120's arrived on Saturday. They are keepers. I love them. They are more comfortable than I had thought that they would be. I just have 1 spot that hurts a little so I am going to be breaking them in this week



Super hot!! Model pics please! I'm also debating if I should get the those of the lady peep spikes


----------



## megt10

fumi said:


> Yay you got them! Glad to hear that you like them


 Yeah, they arrived Saturday. I love them. I think going tts in this shoe for my foot was the way to go. There is just 1 spot on my little toe that hurts. They seem wider in the forefoot than my one pair of Pigalles that I just can't wear more than an hour.


LVobsessedNYC said:


> Sooo pretty! Congrats


 Thanks so much.


dbeth said:


> Love these Meg!!! Can't wait to see mod pics! Are these your first pair of spikes??
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, I totally love these. I bought them a few years back but had to return them because Rolando's kill my toes. Congrats---they are fab for sure!!
> 
> 
> 
> Those 2nd ones look HOT on you! Wow! They remind me a little of my Nardja boots.
> 
> And also love the 1st pair, I have never seen those but I love the chain! Great purchases Gym!!


 Thanks Beth, yeah they are my first pair of spikes if you don't count my Egotina boots. I am going to need just a little bit of breaking in time with these but not much.


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Super hot!! Model pics please! I'm also debating if I should get the those of the lady peep spikes


 Thanks Lavender. I am going to try and wear them on Friday. I looked at the LP but wanted a shoe with a more walkable heel height. I have one pair of LP's and I hardly ever wear them since they are so high. The 120 Plato is a perfect height for actual walking.


----------



## DebbiNC

megt10 said:


> My Pigalle Plato spike 120's arrived on Saturday. They are keepers. I love them. They are more comfortable than I had thought that they would be. I just have 1 spot that hurts a little so I am going to be breaking them in this week



Good looking! Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:
			
		

> My Pigalle Plato spike 120's arrived on Saturday. They are keepers. I love them. They are more comfortable than I had thought that they would be. I just have 1 spot that hurts a little so I am going to be breaking them in this week



Congrats!!! They are beyond gorgy!!!


----------



## vhdos

CL Pale Gold Top La (EBay purchase - pretty much brand new with box)


----------



## martinaa

vhdos said:


> CL Pale Gold Top La (EBay purchase - pretty much brand new with box)
> View attachment 1937315



They look amazing on you!


----------



## soleilbrun

vhdos said:


> CL Pale Gold Top La (EBay purchase - pretty much brand new with box)
> View attachment 1937315


 
Congratulations! They look terrific on you. I was thinking of getting a pair. How comfy are they? Is it 140mm?


----------



## Sincerelycass11

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thanks Cass. I will be wearing them sometime this week for the first time and will get pics. Right now it is over 90 degrees here and the thought of anything more than flip flops is more than I can handle.



I hear you!!!! It's November!!!! What's up with this weather?! Either way I'm excited to see!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

megt10 said:


> My Pigalle Plato spike 120's arrived on Saturday. They are keepers. I love them. They are more comfortable than I had thought that they would be. I just have 1 spot that hurts a little so I am going to be breaking them in this week


 
Fabulous as usual. I'd love to see it paired with a bal moto


----------



## fumi

vhdos said:


> CL Pale Gold Top La (EBay purchase - pretty much brand new with box)
> View attachment 1937315



holy moly, your legs go on for days!


----------



## Christchrist

vhdos said:
			
		

> CL Pale Gold Top La (EBay purchase - pretty much brand new with box)



Love love love


----------



## DebbiNC

vhdos said:


> CL Pale Gold Top La (EBay purchase - pretty much brand new with box)
> View attachment 1937315




Very pretty!


----------



## vhdos

soleilbrun said:


> Congratulations! They look terrific on you. I was thinking of getting a pair. How comfy are they? Is it 140mm?



Yes, 140s - my first (all of my others are no higher than 120s).  I was really nervous about them (I purchased them without seeing them or trying them on in person).  They are actually pretty comfortable (as far as the heel height is concerned).  I had to add a ball-of-foot pad (I am a small size 35, so I have to pad most everything...)


----------



## nillacobain

vhdos said:


> CL Pale Gold Top La (EBay purchase - pretty much brand new with box)
> View attachment 1937315



They look gorgeous on you! It's a great style IMO!


----------



## Nolia

vhdos said:


> CL Pale Gold Top La (EBay purchase - pretty much brand new with box)
> View attachment 1937315



Amazing!


----------



## vhdos

Thanks ladies!  I'm in love with them  They are #12 in my small (but slowly growing) collection.


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Super hot!! Model pics please! I'm also debating if I should get the those of the lady peep spikes



I wore them today and will post pics tomorrow. I have to say they were much, much more comfortable than expected and easy to walk in. I would buy this style again.


----------



## megt10

soleilbrun said:


> Fabulous as usual. I'd love to see it paired with a bal moto



I posted in the Balenciaga moto forum and will post pics in CL tomorrow. Wore them with my two tone quilted and flare jeans.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> I wore them today and will post pics tomorrow. I have to say they were much, much more comfortable than expected and easy to walk in. I would buy this style again.



Thanks for the feedback Meg!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

vhdos said:


> CL Pale Gold Top La (EBay purchase - pretty much brand new with box)
> View attachment 1937315



I love the color of the heels! Very hot!


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> My Pigalle Plato spike 120's arrived on Saturday. They are keepers. I love them. They are more comfortable than I had thought that they would be. I just have 1 spot that hurts a little so I am going to be breaking them in this week





this is a surprising choice from you! i love it!


----------



## soleilbrun

megt10 said:


> I posted in the Balenciaga moto forum and will post pics in CL tomorrow. Wore them with my two tone quilted and flare jeans.


 
I'm on my way there to drool.


----------



## JessieG

vhdos said:
			
		

> CL Pale Gold Top La (EBay purchase - pretty much brand new with box)



They look lovely. You have amazing legs.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> this is a surprising choice from you! i love it!


 Oh I love them. Have wanted some spikes for awhile but wanted a shoe that would be somewhat comfortable and walkable. These actually are both.


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Thanks for the feedback Meg!


 Your welcome. I do recommend them. While I didn't wear them all that long yesterday they were comfortable for the time that I did wear them. They are really hot shoes.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

My pretty python pre loved rolandos are here!!! In need of some tlc at leather spa. But after a moisture treatment should be good as new


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LVobsessedNYC said:


> My pretty python pre loved rolandos are here!!! In need of some tlc at leather spa. But after a moisture treatment should be good as new



THose are gorgeous on you!


----------



## gfairenoughh

LVobsessedNYC said:


> My pretty python pre loved rolandos are here!!! In need of some tlc at leather spa. But after a moisture treatment should be good as new



Omg those are so pretty! Nothing is better than the color pink!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

LVobsessedNYC said:


> My pretty python pre loved rolandos are here!!! In need of some tlc at leather spa. But after a moisture treatment should be good as new



They're lovely!


----------



## JessieG

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> My pretty python pre loved rolandos are here!!! In need of some tlc at leather spa. But after a moisture treatment should be good as new



Love!


----------



## soleilbrun

LVobsessedNYC said:


> My pretty python pre loved rolandos are here!!! In need of some tlc at leather spa. But after a moisture treatment should be good as new


 They look lovely on you


----------



## megt10

LVobsessedNYC said:


> My pretty python pre loved rolandos are here!!! In need of some tlc at leather spa. But after a moisture treatment should be good as new


 So pretty.


----------



## nillacobain

LVobsessedNYC said:


> My pretty python pre loved rolandos are here!!! In need of some tlc at leather spa. But after a moisture treatment should be good as new



Very pretty!


----------



## Christchrist

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> My pretty python pre loved rolandos are here!!! In need of some tlc at leather spa. But after a moisture treatment should be good as new



Very purdy


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

soleilbrun said:


> They look lovely on you



Thank you


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

gfairenoughh said:


> Omg those are so pretty! Nothing is better than the color pink!



Im obsessed with pink


----------



## mrl1005

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> My pretty python pre loved rolandos are here!!! In need of some tlc at leather spa. But after a moisture treatment should be good as new



Love these!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Hey it's been sometime. Here are my new babies 

MBB 





They are en route. I also preordered these fifi spike but now I'm unsure if I should get the pigalle 100 spike instead. Ugh


----------



## AEGIS

^tbh i would only get the fifi spike for comfort.  i think the pigalle is much sexier


----------



## AEGIS

LVobsessedNYC said:


> My pretty python pre loved rolandos are here!!! In need of some tlc at leather spa. But after a moisture treatment should be good as new





i love rolandos.


----------



## AEGIS

vhdos said:


> CL Pale Gold Top La (EBay purchase - pretty much brand new with box)
> View attachment 1937315





Oh that is what those look like on.  I've wondered.  I didn't expect so much toe cleavage.  Lovely choice.  Hope you enjoy your new foray into 140mm


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Hey it's been sometime. Here are my new babies
> 
> MBB
> 
> 
> View attachment 1940856
> 
> 
> They are en route. I also preordered these fifi spike but now I'm unsure if I should get the pigalle 100 spike instead. Ugh
> 
> 
> View attachment 1940857



The MBB is pretty! I personally prefer the Pigalle spike because of the look and also the Fifi's thin heel has been known to snap.


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:
			
		

> The MBB is pretty! I personally prefer the Pigalle spike because of the look and also the Fifi's thin heel has been known to snap.



I agree. I'm gonna cancel with order and get the piggy


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Hey it's been sometime. Here are my new babies
> 
> MBB
> 
> 
> View attachment 1940856
> 
> 
> They are en route. I also preordered these fifi spike but now I'm unsure if I should get the pigalle 100 spike instead. Ugh
> 
> 
> View attachment 1940857


Fabulous CC


----------



## beagly911

vhdos said:


> CL Pale Gold Top La (EBay purchase - pretty much brand new with box)
> View attachment 1937315


 Incrdible!!  Love them on you!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Fabulous CC



Thanks beagly


----------



## beagly911

LVobsessedNYC said:


> My pretty python pre loved rolandos are here!!! In need of some tlc at leather spa. But after a moisture treatment should be good as new


 Stunning Rolandos!!  Wish I could wear them!!  They look great on you!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Hey it's been sometime. Here are my new babies
> 
> MBB
> 
> 
> View attachment 1940856
> 
> 
> They are en route. I also preordered these fifi spike but now I'm unsure if I should get the pigalle 100 spike instead. Ugh
> 
> 
> View attachment 1940857



Beautiful!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Hey it's been sometime. Here are my new babies
> 
> MBB
> 
> 
> View attachment 1940856
> 
> 
> They are en route. I also preordered these fifi spike but now I'm unsure if I should get the pigalle 100 spike instead. Ugh
> 
> 
> View attachment 1940857


 Love the MBB! Agree the Pigalle is a sexier shoe. The Pigalle Plato is comfortable for me. I don't find the Pigalle 100 at all wearable.


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Beautiful!






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Love the MBB! Agree the Pigalle is a sexier shoe. The Pigalle Plato is comfortable for me. I don't find the Pigalle 100 at all wearable.



Thank you. I'm going with the piggy


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Thank you. I'm going with the piggy


 Can't wait to see it on you!


----------



## beagly911

oh CC I can't wait to see the piggies!


----------



## megt10

These Simple 100 arrived from NAP Thursday. I took them a 1/2 up and they fit perfectly. They suggested sizing up a full size but that is not necessary.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> These Simple 100 arrived from NAP Thursday. I took them a 1/2 up and they fit perfectly. They suggested sizing up a full size but that is not necessary.



Nice. I was eyeballing those.


----------



## Christchrist

Ok I have to have them. Ha

On hold for me. Faxing faxing


----------



## CloudyDayz198

you got your MBB!! Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

jess10141 said:
			
		

> you got your MBB!! Congrats!



Bout time right ? Ha


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> These Simple 100 arrived from NAP Thursday. I took them a 1/2 up and they fit perfectly. They suggested sizing up a full size but that is not necessary.


 Gorgeous meg, the color is great!!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Ok I have to have them. Ha
> 
> On hold for me. Faxing faxing
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941867


 I knew you wouldn't be able to pass those up!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> I knew you wouldn't be able to pass those up!!



Lol. You know me all too well Beagly.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok I have to have them. Ha
> 
> On hold for me. Faxing faxing



I looove these!!!


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok I have to have them. Ha
> 
> On hold for me. Faxing faxing



Love this colour...!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Love this colour...!



Thanks Jess. I'm looney over the color


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> These Simple 100 arrived from NAP Thursday. I took them a 1/2 up and they fit perfectly. They suggested sizing up a full size but that is not necessary.



Those are fabulous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Ok I have to have them. Ha
> 
> On hold for me. Faxing faxing
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941867



Those are hot!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Those are hot!



I can't believe I love Bianca


----------



## Sincerelycass11

megt10 said:
			
		

> These Simple 100 arrived from NAP Thursday. I took them a 1/2 up and they fit perfectly. They suggested sizing up a full size but that is not necessary.



Ohh ohhh ohhhh! LOOOVE these! And perfec t for the holidays!


----------



## expatliz

Hi girls, I don't see that many Fifi's around but would like to share my latest pair. Absolutely love them.

http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a482/expatliz/IMG_1469.jpg


----------



## Christchrist

expatliz said:
			
		

> Hi girls, I don't see that many Fifi's around but would like to share my latest pair. Absolutely love them.
> 
> http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a482/expatliz/IMG_1469.jpg



Oh those are very pretty


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Nice. I was eyeballing those.


Thanks CC I couldn't resist the color and I love the Simples for everyday wear.


Christchrist said:


> Ok I have to have them. Ha
> 
> On hold for me. Faxing faxing
> 
> 
> View attachment 1941867


They are gorgeous CC I love the color. I can't wait for some modeling pics



beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous meg, the color is great!!


Thank so much Beagly I am always drawn to this color.



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are fabulous!


Thanks Lavender. While I am always drawn to the less classic type of shoe this style is perfect for almost every occasion.


Sincerelycass11 said:


> Ohh ehhh ohhhh! LOOOVE these! And perfec t for the holidays!


Thanks Cass, that is what I was thinking too. Just another way I justified yet another shoe purchase


----------



## bougainvillier

expatliz said:
			
		

> Hi girls, I don't see that many Fifi's around but would like to share my latest pair. Absolutely love them.
> 
> http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a482/expatliz/IMG_1469.jpg



Wow these are Tdf. I love fifi  where did you get them?


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok I have to have them. Ha
> 
> On hold for me. Faxing faxing



Very nice choice! Enjoy them


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Ok I have to have them. Ha
> 
> On hold for me. Faxing faxing



Those are TDF!!!  I absolutely love that colour


----------



## megt10

expatliz said:


> Hi girls, I don't see that many Fifi's around but would like to share my latest pair. Absolutely love them.
> 
> http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a482/expatliz/IMG_1469.jpg


 These are gorgeous and look great on you.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

expatliz said:


> Hi girls, I don't see that many Fifi's around but would like to share my latest pair. Absolutely love them.
> 
> http://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a482/expatliz/IMG_1469.jpg



Beautiful!!


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> Hey it's been sometime. Here are my new babies
> 
> MBB
> 
> 
> View attachment 1940856
> 
> 
> They are en route. I also preordered these fifi spike but now I'm unsure if I should get the pigalle 100 spike instead. Ugh
> 
> 
> View attachment 1940857



I love MBB´s! Can´t wait for mod pics!


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thanks CC I couldn't resist the color and I love the Simples for everyday wear.
> 
> They are gorgeous CC I love the color. I can't wait for some modeling pics
> 
> Thank so much Beagly I am always drawn to this color.
> 
> Thanks Lavender. While I am always drawn to the less classic type of shoe this style is perfect for almost every occasion.
> 
> Thanks Cass, that is what I was thinking too. Just another way I justified yet another shoe purchase






			
				bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Very nice choice! Enjoy them






			
				hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Those are TDF!!!  I absolutely love that colour






			
				martinaa said:
			
		

> I love MBB´s! Can´t wait for mod pics!



Thanks girls. I'll post as soon as I get them


----------



## cts900

megt10 said:


> These Simple 100 arrived from NAP Thursday. I took them a 1/2 up and they fit perfectly. They suggested sizing up a full size but that is not necessary.



Pretty color!


----------



## megt10

cts900 said:


> Pretty color!



Thank CTS, you know that I am a sucker for color


----------



## poppyseed

These (new to me) are on their way, should be with me tomorrow...I am dying to see them in real life as I am not sure what sort of colour they will actually be. the listing said midnight blue. I love Ron Rons, I am so excited!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> These (new to me) are on their way, should be with me tomorrow...I am dying to see them in real life as I am not sure what sort of colour they will actually be. the listing said midnight blue. I love Ron Rons, I am so excited!
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/62561433.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/513/cl2g.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Ooooooooooo I love it


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> Ooooooooooo I love it



Thank you. I was hoping they might turn out to be the blue acid python, we'll see tomorrow


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Thank you. I was hoping they might turn out to be the blue acid python, we'll see tomorrow



I need to get a Ron Ron. I haven't tried one yet


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> I need to get a Ron Ron. I haven't tried one yet



Do it! They are such an amazing shoe, sexy and cute at the same time I think...


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Do it! They are such an amazing shoe, sexy and cute at the same time I think...



Haha ok. I'll start looking


----------



## soleilbrun

poppyseed said:


> These (new to me) are on their way, should be with me tomorrow...I am dying to see them in real life as I am not sure what sort of colour they will actually be. the listing said midnight blue. I love Ron Rons, I am so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



I like them. I can't wait to hear the final word on the actual color.


----------



## ilovetoshop




----------



## ilovetoshop

Excuse the sweats~


----------



## fumi

ilovetoshop said:


> View attachment 1944111
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944112
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944113
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944114



The spikes are such a cool color!


----------



## Louboufan

ilovetoshop said:


> View attachment 1944111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944114



Beautiful!


----------



## mrl1005

ilovetoshop said:


> View attachment 1944111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944114


LOVE both pairs!


----------



## gfairenoughh

ilovetoshop said:


> View attachment 1944111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944114



GIRL!!!!! You got some good stuff! Love them both!


----------



## megt10

poppyseed said:


> These (new to me) are on their way, should be with me tomorrow...I am dying to see them in real life as I am not sure what sort of colour they will actually be. the listing said midnight blue. I love Ron Rons, I am so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Oh these are gorgeous. I love the Ron Ron style too, they are so easy to wear on a daily basis. You must post pics when you get them.


----------



## Christchrist

Oh they are adorable. How you like the piggy ? I have one on hold and I'm on the fence


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Oh they are adorable. How you like the piggy ? I have one on hold and I'm on the fence


----------



## ilovetoshop

Christchrist said:
			
		

>



They are such a fun color I luv them IRL(color).. Looking forward to wearing them with different outfits.. You'll love them~


----------



## ilovetoshop

fumi said:
			
		

> the spikes are such a cool color!



Thanks! Yes they are indeed


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

megt10 said:


> My Pigalle Plato spike 120's arrived on Saturday. They are keepers. I love them. They are more comfortable than I had thought that they would be. I just have 1 spot that hurts a little so I am going to be breaking them in this week



LOVE those spiked PPs!!! congrats!!! 



gymangel812 said:


> i've been on a boots kick
> 
> cate chain boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronfifi otk boots (finally got these after looking for at least a year):



You look amazing in those Ronfifi OTK boots! I have the booties version! Very comfy! Enjoy them!



NANI1972 said:


> Here's a few I bought months ago but never posted:
> 
> Silver Just Picks and Cork Yolanda Spike.



Congrats, love those Spiked Yolandas!!!!


----------



## poppyseed

soleilbrun said:


> I like them. I can't wait to hear the final word on the actual color.



Me too! They are out for delivery and I am getting all impatient here!!


----------



## poppyseed

ilovetoshop said:


> View attachment 1944111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944114




Oh my, the spikes! such amazing colour!


----------



## poppyseed

megt10 said:


> Oh these are gorgeous. I love the Ron Ron style too, they are so easy to wear on a daily basis. You must post pics when you get them.



Thank you Meg! These are my 3rd, it's funny cause just the other day I was trying the others on thinking I must get more Ron Rons and then these popped up


----------



## JessieG

OMG!!!! Those spiked pigalles are amazing!!! Where or where did u get them?? Is the colour like a watermelon pink? Can you tell me what the colour is called...I must hunt them down! 
They look amaze!


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

>



What is there to sit on the fence about!!! I am in LOVE. I want them sooooooo bad!! You must, must, must get them....fingers x I can track down a pair..!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> OMG!!!! Those spiked pigalles are amazing!!! Where or where did u get them?? Is the colour like a watermelon pink? Can you tell me what the colour is called...I must hunt them down!
> They look amaze!



I know that the CL in Costa Mesa already has them. There is a pair on hold for me.  It's called rose. Also they are on the nm site if you want details


----------



## megt10

ilovetoshop said:


> View attachment 1944111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944114


Congrats on some gorgeous shoes. Love the spikes.


CEC.LV4eva said:


> LOVE those spiked PPs!!! congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing in those Ronfifi OTK boots! I have the booties version! Very comfy! Enjoy them!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, love those Spiked Yolandas!!!!


Thanks CEC, I have wanted a pair of spikes for so long I am glad that I got them.


Christchrist said:


> I know that the CL in Costa Mesa already has them. There is a pair on hold for me.  It's called rose. Also they are on the nm site if you want details



Really I may have to pop in and see what they have.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

megt10 said:
			
		

> Oh these are gorgeous. I love the Ron Ron style too, they are so easy to wear on a daily basis. You must post pics when you get them.



I +1 that!!! They look so pretty- id just pair them with jeans!


----------



## soleilbrun

ilovetoshop said:


> View attachment 1944111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944114



Congratulations, they both look great on you. Did you buy online or in the store? I am curious to see the white/white spike pigalle on some feet.


----------



## heychar

soleilbrun said:


> Congratulations, they both look great on you. Did you buy online or in the store? *I am curious to see the white/white spike pigalle on some feet.*



Me too!


----------



## 05_sincere

My newest additions it been a while since I posted 
Newest addition to the nude family* Bianca 120*

Newest addition to the pigalle family *black patent pigalle Plato 120*

Two Ebay Finds


----------



## Christchrist

05_sincere said:
			
		

> My newest additions it been a while since I posted
> 
> Newest addition to the nude family Bianca 120
> 
> Newest addition to the pigalle family black patent pigalle Plato 120
> 
> Snagged these on eBay



Great buys! Love your clous and lucifer


----------



## fumi

05_sincere said:


> My newest additions it been a while since I posted
> Newest addition to the nude family* Bianca 120*
> 
> Newest addition to the pigalle family *black patent pigalle Plato 120*
> 
> Two Ebay Finds



I love all your shoes, especially the nude spikes and the Maralena.


----------



## Louboufan

05_sincere said:


> My newest additions it been a while since I posted
> Newest addition to the nude family* Bianca 120*
> 
> Newest addition to the pigalle family *black patent pigalle Plato 120*
> 
> Two Ebay Finds



Wow, love them all!


----------



## stilly

05_sincere said:


> My newest additions it been a while since I posted
> Newest addition to the nude family* Bianca 120*
> 
> Newest addition to the pigalle family *black patent pigalle Plato 120*
> 
> Two Ebay Finds



I absolutely love your new additions!!!


----------



## ilovetoshop

soleilbrun said:
			
		

> Congratulations, they both look great on you. Did you buy online or in the store? I am curious to see the white/white spike pigalle on some feet.



Thanks! Bought in store.. Yes the white pigalle spikes look fab but the boutiques aren't getting them from what I was told, correct me if I'm wrong..


----------



## ilovetoshop

JessieG said:
			
		

> OMG!!!! Those spiked pigalles are amazing!!! Where or where did u get them?? Is the colour like a watermelon pink? Can you tell me what the colour is called...I must hunt them down!
> They look amaze!



They are called cameo rose Fluor..


----------



## ilovetoshop

soleilbrun said:
			
		

> Congratulations, they both look great on you. Did you buy online or in the store? I am curious to see the white/white spike pigalle on some feet.



Thank you bought in store.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

05_sincere said:


> My newest additions it been a while since I posted
> Newest addition to the nude family* Bianca 120*
> 
> Newest addition to the pigalle family *black patent pigalle Plato 120*
> 
> Two Ebay Finds



I love your collection especially the lucifers!


----------



## soleilbrun

ilovetoshop said:


> Thanks! Bought in store.. Yes the white pigalle spikes look fab but the boutiques aren't getting them from what I was told, correct me if I'm wrong..



US boutiques or not even paris boutiques? I was hoping to hop a train and get a pair for christmas/birthday.


----------



## Christchrist

Newest baby. Fifi lame


----------



## CocoB

Very pretty .



Christchrist said:


> Newest baby. Fifi lame
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946645


----------



## Christchrist

CocoB said:
			
		

> Very pretty .



Thanks.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ilovetoshop said:


> View attachment 1944111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944114


Those are super hot on you!


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Newest baby. Fifi lame
> 
> View attachment 1946642
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946643
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946644
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946645



Love this material!


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:
			
		

> Love this material!



Me 2 fumi ! The light reflected amazing


----------



## Zoe Bradley

05_sincere said:


> My newest additions it been a while since I posted
> Newest addition to the nude family* Bianca 120*
> 
> Newest addition to the pigalle family *black patent pigalle Plato 120*
> 
> Two Ebay Finds



Wow! Great additions! Absolutely LOVE the Lucifers!


----------



## ouija board

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Newest baby. Fifi lame



 Love the Fifi, love the lamè. Great addition to your collection!


----------



## desid1495

Christian Louboutin KST leopard luxor. Bought from Barneys


----------



## desid1495




----------



## desid1495




----------



## heiress-ox

Christchrist said:


> Newest baby. Fifi lame
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946645



i'm so in love with the lame material, it is just BEAUTIFUL!



05_sincere said:


> My newest additions it been a while since I posted
> Newest addition to the nude family* Bianca 120*
> 
> Newest addition to the pigalle family *black patent pigalle Plato 120*
> 
> Two Ebay Finds



great new additions, i especially love the LBs they are just TDF.



ilovetoshop said:


> View attachment 1944111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944114



the fluo spikes are just everything


----------



## Christchrist

desid1495 said:
			
		

> Christian Louboutin KST leopard luxor. Bought from Barneys


How do you make a sexy car noise in typing? That's what I'm talkin about 



			
				heiress-ox said:
			
		

> i'm so in love with the lame material, it is just BEAUTIFUL!



The light reflects off these shoes like no other. Thanks. I love them


----------



## Christchrist

ouija board said:
			
		

> Love the Fifi, love the lamè. Great addition to your collection!



Thank you ouija


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

desid1495 said:


>



Those are hot!


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Newest baby. Fifi lame



Fifi is one of my favorite styles. So chic and comfy! Lame is love love love. Those sparkles!!! Great choice and congrats!!!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Newest baby. Fifi lame
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946645



Gorgeous shoes CC. They will be a prefect shoe for the holidays.


----------



## megt10

desid1495 said:


>



Love these.


----------



## desid1495

Christchrist said:


> How do you make a sexy car noise in typing? That's what I'm talkin about
> 
> 
> The light reflects off these shoes like no other. Thanks. I love them


Thank you  im so excited for these bootie.


----------



## desid1495

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are hot!


Thank you I'm so happy because these are my first loubi


----------



## desid1495

megt10 said:


> Love these.


Thank you. They are surprisingly very comfy.


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Fifi is one of my favorite styles. So chic and comfy! Lame is love love love. Those sparkles!!! Great choice and congrats!!!






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous shoes CC. They will be a prefect shoe for the holidays.



Thank you gurls. I love them. Now on to make my closet a real home for my loubis


----------



## wannaprada

05_sincere said:
			
		

> My newest additions it been a while since I posted
> Newest addition to the nude family Bianca 120
> 
> Newest addition to the pigalle family black patent pigalle Plato 120
> 
> Two Ebay Finds






			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Newest baby. Fifi lame






			
				desid1495 said:
			
		

> Christian Louboutin KST leopard luxor. Bought from Barneys



Congrats ladies on such great purchases!


----------



## Christchrist

Bam! I'm loving this color


----------



## LVoepink

Christchrist said:


> Bam! I'm loving this color
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947853



Wow this colour is amazing!!!!!!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Bam! I'm loving this color
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947853


They are fabulous as I knew they would be!!  Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

LVoepink said:
			
		

> Wow this colour is amazing!!!!!!






			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> They are fabulous as I knew they would be!!  Congrats!



Thank you very much. TY beagy


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Christchrist said:


> Bam! I'm loving this color
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947853




OMG these are seriously beautiful. That color on you looks REALLY good. I think that may be my favorite color I have seen in a bianca!  I desperately want to come play in your closet....*runs off to re-look at your collection thread*


----------



## 05_sincere

Christchrist said:


> Great buys! Love your clous and lucifer





fumi said:


> I love all your shoes, especially the nude spikes and the Maralena.





Louboufan said:


> Wow, love them all!





stilly said:


> I absolutely love your new additions!!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love your collection especially the lucifers!





Zoe Bradley said:


> Wow! Great additions! Absolutely LOVE the Lucifers!





heiress-ox said:


> i'm so in love with the lame material, it is just BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> 
> 
> great new additions, i especially love the LBs they are just TDF.
> 
> 
> 
> the fluo spikes are just everything





wannaprada said:


> Congrats ladies on such great purchases!


 
Thanks ladies and congrats on all of your new additions also


----------



## 05_sincere

Christchrist said:


> Bam! I'm loving this color
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947853



Chris Chris that color is beautiful


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Bam! I'm loving this color



What a great fun color! I may have to get those!  Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

jess10141 said:
			
		

> OMG these are seriously beautiful. That color on you looks REALLY good. I think that may be my favorite color I have seen in a bianca!  I desperately want to come play in your closet....*runs off to re-look at your collection thread*






			
				05_sincere said:
			
		

> Chris Chris that color is beautiful






			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> What a great fun color! I may have to get those!  Congrats!



Thanks girls. I agree this color won't last long. It's amazing IRL


----------



## CocoB

So I love the shoes, but Barr-Co (your soap or lotion next to your shoes) - double ! Burning a barr candle right now.



Christchrist said:


> Bam! I'm loving this color
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947853


----------



## Christchrist

CocoB said:
			
		

> So I love the shoes, but Barr-Co (your soap or lotion next to your shoes) - double ! Burning a barr candle right now.



Lol. The hand salve and soap bring me joy. The smell is amazing


----------



## RedBottomLover

Christchrist said:


> Bam! I'm loving this color
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947853


Hmm these shoes weren't even on my radar but now...  You look amazing in them.


----------



## Christchrist

RedBottomLover said:
			
		

> Hmm these shoes weren't even on my radar but now...  You look amazing in them.



I'll trade you for your avatar ones lol


----------



## RedBottomLover

Christchrist said:


> I'll trade you for your avatar ones lol


Haha well my Maggie's hold a special place in my heart because I wore them for my college graduation. Otherwise I'd be down! Haha


----------



## beagly911

Well RBL...I love your Maggies and am very envious every time I see them!!!  Ahh if I wasn't selling my CL's I'd be stalking them!!!   So gorgeous!!!


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> Bam! I'm loving this color
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947853




Love the CC, I bet you're over the moon with them!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Bam! I'm loving this color
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947853



Oh yeah, that is a great color. Note to self must add this color to my shoe collection.


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Love the CC, I bet you're over the moon with them!






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, that is a great color. Note to self must add this color to my shoe collection.



Oh I'm  giddy and I don't even like Bianca normally. I'm on love now


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Oh I'm  giddy and I don't even like Bianca normally. I'm on love now



CC, they are the perfect pair/color to make you fall in love!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Bam! I'm loving this color
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947853



Wow these are gorgy!!!
Love the color!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Wow these are gorgy!!!
> Love the color!!!



Thanks stilly. Wish they were in a piggy 120 but these are hot hot


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Bam! I'm loving this color
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947853



WOW I love the color!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> WOW I love the color!



Thanks lav. Me 2. Nom nom nom


----------



## dbeth

Christchrist said:


> Bam! I'm loving this color
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1947853



Wow CC! Gorgeous color!!!!  Love biancas! 



desid1495 said:


> Christian Louboutin KST leopard luxor. Bought from Barneys



Love!!!! Congrats! 



Christchrist said:


> Newest baby. Fifi lame
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1946645



Lame!!! It was between the fifi & daffs for me in this print. I ended up with the Daffs though. Isn't it just beautiful?! 



05_sincere said:


> My newest additions it been a while since I posted
> Newest addition to the nude family* Bianca 120*
> 
> Newest addition to the pigalle family *black patent pigalle Plato 120*
> 
> Two Ebay Finds



Hi doll!  You know what I think of your new additions!!  



poppyseed said:


> These (new to me) are on their way, should be with me tomorrow...I am dying to see them in real life as I am not sure what sort of colour they will actually be. the listing said midnight blue. I love Ron Rons, I am so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Love the finish on these poppyseed! gorgeous!! 




ilovetoshop said:


> View attachment 1944111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944114




Love the white Daffs!!


----------



## dbeth

3 additions this past few weeks.......the first one---- I FINALLY found my babies!! I bought the LP Spikes about a year ago in a size 40 and they were huge, triple padding didn't even work, so I had to sell them & I was really upset. Never thought a shoe would cause so much havoc in my life. Lol!

Lady Peep black/gold spikes---my #1 favorite shoe!!! 







Bye Bye in Taupe. These are truely amazing and I absolutely love them!! Definitely a shoe that looks better on & in person. I'll post mod pics in the outfit thread.

No flash






Flash







Daff Glitter Slings---my first pair of glitters!!! Love!


----------



## Christchrist

dbeth said:
			
		

> Wow CC! Gorgeous color!!!!  Love biancas!
> 
> Love!!!! Congrats!
> 
> Lame!!! It was between the fifi & daffs for me in this print. I ended up with the Daffs though. Isn't it just beautiful?!
> 
> Hi doll!  You know what I think of your new additions!!
> 
> Love the finish on these poppyseed! gorgeous!!
> 
> Love the white Daffs!!



Thank you dbeth. The lame is amazing


----------



## mrl1005

dbeth said:
			
		

> 3 additions this past few weeks.......the first one---- I FINALLY found my babies!! I bought the LP Spikes about a year ago in a size 40 and they were huge, triple padding didn't even work, so I had to sell them & I was really upset. Never thought a shoe would cause so much havoc in my life. Lol!
> 
> Lady Peep black/gold spikes---my #1 favorite shoe!!!
> 
> Bye Bye in Taupe. These are truely amazing and I absolutely love them!! Definitely a shoe that looks better on & in person. I'll post mod pics in the outfit thread.
> 
> No flash
> 
> Flash
> 
> Daff Glitter Slings---my first pair of glitters!!! Love!



 LP spikes! Love! 

Bye Byes! Gorgeous! Must find my size, must find my size! 

Glitter! Daffs! Amazing!!

 on the purchases! They're amazing!!


----------



## GrRoxy

dbeth said:


> 3 additions this past few weeks.......the first one---- I FINALLY found my babies!! I bought the LP Spikes about a year ago in a size 40 and they were huge, triple padding didn't even work, so I had to sell them & I was really upset. Never thought a shoe would cause so much havoc in my life. Lol!
> 
> Lady Peep black/gold spikes---my #1 favorite shoe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye Bye in Taupe. These are truely amazing and I absolutely love them!! Definitely a shoe that looks better on & in person. I'll post mod pics in the outfit thread.
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daff Glitter Slings---my first pair of glitters!!! Love!



Bye Byes look greeeat! Congrats!!


----------



## dbeth

mrl1005 said:


> LP spikes! Love!
> 
> Bye Byes! Gorgeous! Must find my size, must find my size!
> 
> Glitter! Daffs! Amazing!!
> 
> on the purchases! They're amazing!!



Thanks mrl!!!  Yeah, the bye byes are awesome! Love them!



GrRoxy said:


> Bye Byes look greeeat! Congrats!!



Thanks grroxy!!


----------



## kham

dbeth said:


> 3 additions this past few weeks.......the first one---- I FINALLY found my babies!! I bought the LP Spikes about a year ago in a size 40 and they were huge, triple padding didn't even work, so I had to sell them & I was really upset. Never thought a shoe would cause so much havoc in my life. Lol!
> 
> Lady Peep black/gold spikes---my #1 favorite shoe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye Bye in Taupe. These are truely amazing and I absolutely love them!! Definitely a shoe that looks better on & in person. I'll post mod pics in the outfit thread.
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daff Glitter Slings---my first pair of glitters!!! Love!



I love them all!!!!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Im a newbie to the obsession but could not pass these up.   Wish i was into cls years ago!!  

Pre loved dillians


----------



## beagly911

dbeth said:


> 3 additions this past few weeks.......the first one---- I FINALLY found my babies!! I bought the LP Spikes about a year ago in a size 40 and they were huge, triple padding didn't even work, so I had to sell them & I was really upset. Never thought a shoe would cause so much havoc in my life. Lol!
> 
> Lady Peep black/gold spikes---my #1 favorite shoe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye Bye in Taupe. These are truely amazing and I absolutely love them!! Definitely a shoe that looks better on & in person. I'll post mod pics in the outfit thread.
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daff Glitter Slings---my first pair of glitters!!! Love!



WOW, WOW and WOOOOOW!!!  Congrat dbeth, they are all stunning!!


----------



## beagly911

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Im a newbie to the obsession but could not pass these up.   Wish i was into cls years ago!!
> 
> Pre loved dillians



Oh they are gorgeous, I love the color!!


----------



## Christchrist

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> Im a newbie to the obsession but could not pass these up.   Wish i was into cls years ago!!
> 
> Pre loved dillians



You won them! Sweet. I was eyeballing them. Nice grab


----------



## cts900

dbeth said:


> 3 additions this past few weeks.......the first one---- I FINALLY found my babies!! I bought the LP Spikes about a year ago in a size 40 and they were huge, triple padding didn't even work, so I had to sell them & I was really upset. Never thought a shoe would cause so much havoc in my life. Lol!
> 
> Lady Peep black/gold spikes---my #1 favorite shoe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye Bye in Taupe. These are truely amazing and I absolutely love them!! Definitely a shoe that looks better on & in person. I'll post mod pics in the outfit thread.
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daff Glitter Slings---my first pair of glitters!!! Love!



_FAB_ulous haul!  Excellent, excellent, excellent choices!


----------



## fumi

dbeth said:


> 3 additions this past few weeks.......the first one---- I FINALLY found my babies!! I bought the LP Spikes about a year ago in a size 40 and they were huge, triple padding didn't even work, so I had to sell them & I was really upset. Never thought a shoe would cause so much havoc in my life. Lol!
> 
> Lady Peep black/gold spikes---my #1 favorite shoe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye Bye in Taupe. These are truely amazing and I absolutely love them!! Definitely a shoe that looks better on & in person. I'll post mod pics in the outfit thread.
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daff Glitter Slings---my first pair of glitters!!! Love!



Yay! You finally found the LP in your size!  The Daf Slings are pretty!


----------



## GrRoxy

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Im a newbie to the obsession but could not pass these up.   Wish i was into cls years ago!!
> 
> Pre loved dillians



Gorgeous! Amazing colour


----------



## martinaa

dbeth said:


> 3 additions this past few weeks.......the first one---- I FINALLY found my babies!! I bought the LP Spikes about a year ago in a size 40 and they were huge, triple padding didn't even work, so I had to sell them & I was really upset. Never thought a shoe would cause so much havoc in my life. Lol!
> 
> Lady Peep black/gold spikes---my #1 favorite shoe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye Bye in Taupe. These are truely amazing and I absolutely love them!! Definitely a shoe that looks better on & in person. I'll post mod pics in the outfit thread.
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daff Glitter Slings---my first pair of glitters!!! Love!



Congrats! I love the Bye Bye! Hope to find a pair for myself.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> 3 additions this past few weeks.......the first one---- I FINALLY found my babies!! I bought the LP Spikes about a year ago in a size 40 and they were huge, triple padding didn't even work, so I had to sell them & I was really upset. Never thought a shoe would cause so much havoc in my life. Lol!
> 
> Lady Peep black/gold spikes---my #1 favorite shoe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye Bye in Taupe. These are truely amazing and I absolutely love them!! Definitely a shoe that looks better on & in person. I'll post mod pics in the outfit thread.
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daff Glitter Slings---my first pair of glitters!!! Love!



OMG, great shoes Beth. I am so loving the LP with the gold spikes. Congrats on finding your size. I can't wait to see all of these on you.


----------



## megt10

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Im a newbie to the obsession but could not pass these up.   Wish i was into cls years ago!!
> 
> Pre loved dillians



These are just gorgeous. I can't wait to see them on you.


----------



## Luv n bags

dbeth said:
			
		

> 3 additions this past few weeks.......the first one---- I FINALLY found my babies!! I bought the LP Spikes about a year ago in a size 40 and they were huge, triple padding didn't even work, so I had to sell them & I was really upset. Never thought a shoe would cause so much havoc in my life. Lol!
> 
> Lady Peep black/gold spikes---my #1 favorite shoe!!!
> 
> Bye Bye in Taupe. These are truely amazing and I absolutely love them!! Definitely a shoe that looks better on & in person. I'll post mod pics in the outfit thread.
> 
> No flash
> 
> Flash
> 
> Daff Glitter Slings---my first pair of glitters!!! Love!



Love them all!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

megt10 said:


> These are just gorgeous. I can't wait to see them on you.



thank you


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

GrRoxy said:


> Gorgeous! Amazing colour



thanks Roxy! I'm hoping the color is as vibrant as it looks in pictures


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

dbeth said:


> 3 additions this past few weeks.......the first one---- I FINALLY found my babies!! I bought the LP Spikes about a year ago in a size 40 and they were huge, triple padding didn't even work, so I had to sell them & I was really upset. Never thought a shoe would cause so much havoc in my life. Lol!
> 
> Lady Peep black/gold spikes---my #1 favorite shoe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye Bye in Taupe. These are truely amazing and I absolutely love them!! Definitely a shoe that looks better on & in person. I'll post mod pics in the outfit thread.
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daff Glitter Slings---my first pair of glitters!!! Love!


Gasps!!!! I've too been looking for the lady peep in spikes! They are so hard to find!!! I love your new additions! Congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Im a newbie to the obsession but could not pass these up.   Wish i was into cls years ago!!
> 
> Pre loved dillians



Those are very nice! Model pics please!


----------



## Christchrist

Ok I'm in love Madame butterfly!!! Perfect fit! 39


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok I'm in love Madame butterfly!!! Perfect fit! 39



They look amazing on you!! One day these will be mine lol &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Christchrist

blueeyeskelli said:
			
		

> They look amazing on you!! One day these will be mine lol &#10084;&#10084;



Wait we are the same size right?


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Wait we are the same size right?



No I'm a 38/37.5 but probably a 38 in Mbb! Just the prices are ridic on them


----------



## Christchrist

blueeyeskelli said:
			
		

> No I'm a 38/37.5 but probably a 38 in Mbb! Just the prices are ridic on them



These were 650


----------



## heychar

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm in love Madame butterfly!!! Perfect fit! 39
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1952599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1952600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1952604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1952639



Love them on you Congrats CC


----------



## heychar

dbeth said:


> 3 additions this past few weeks.......the first one---- I FINALLY found my babies!! I bought the LP Spikes about a year ago in a size 40 and they were huge, triple padding didn't even work, so I had to sell them & I was really upset. Never thought a shoe would cause so much havoc in my life. Lol!
> 
> Lady Peep black/gold spikes---my #1 favorite shoe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye Bye in Taupe. These are truely amazing and I absolutely love them!! Definitely a shoe that looks better on & in person. I'll post mod pics in the outfit thread.
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daff Glitter Slings---my first pair of glitters!!! Love!



Yay you finally got your size in the LP spikes  loving the Daff slings too! I passed on the Bye bye in black totally regret it ugh!


----------



## heychar

Congrats to everyone else on your latest purchases too many to name but all equally gorgeous


----------



## Christchrist

heychar said:
			
		

> Love them on you Congrats CC






			
				heychar said:
			
		

> Congrats to everyone else on your latest purchases too many to name but all equally gorgeous



Lol. Thanks!


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm in love Madame butterfly!!! Perfect fit! 39



Such wonderful shoes!


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:
			
		

> Such wonderful shoes!



I agree!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Christchrist said:
			
		

> These were 650



Wow that's great!! I know one say they will pop up when I'm ready for them lol


----------



## Christchrist

blueeyeskelli said:
			
		

> Wow that's great!! I know one say they will pop up when I'm ready for them lol



Pounce! You gotta pounce lol


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm in love Madame butterfly!!! Perfect fit! 39
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1952599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1952600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1952604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1952639



congratulations on these!! so classic, love the black leather.


----------



## Christchrist

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> congratulations on these!! so classic, love the black leather.



Girl now I want all my shoes with this leather


----------



## mrl1005

So, I was on a CL ban unless a great sale. So, a tpf'er was thoughtful enough to think of us ladies and put them on hold (well over 50% off for a UHG...it was a no brainer). So, introducing my new pair....Fifi Strass in Light Peach.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrl1005 said:


> So, I was on a CL ban unless a great sale. So, a tpf'er was thoughtful enough to think of us ladies and put them on hold (well over 50% off for a UHG...it was a no brainer). So, introducing my new pair....Fifi Strass in Light Peach.



THose are really cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm in love Madame butterfly!!! Perfect fit! 39
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1952599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1952600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1952604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1952639



Super sexy! I'm still searching for mine.


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> So, I was on a CL ban unless a great sale. So, a tpf'er was thoughtful enough to think of us ladies and put them on hold (well over 50% off for a UHG...it was a no brainer). So, introducing my new pair....Fifi Strass in Light Peach.



That's a sexy shoe


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Super sexy! I'm still searching for mine.



You'll find them. It will happen


----------



## mrl1005

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> THose are really cute!



Thanks!!




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> That's a sexy shoe



Thanks!!!


----------



## fumi

mrl1005 said:


> So, I was on a CL ban unless a great sale. So, a tpf'er was thoughtful enough to think of us ladies and put them on hold (well over 50% off for a UHG...it was a no brainer). So, introducing my new pair....Fifi Strass in Light Peach.



Congrats on getting a good deal on them. They are so pretty!


----------



## mrl1005

fumi said:
			
		

> Congrats on getting a good deal on them. They are so pretty!



Thanks!! Yours are exquisite as well!!


----------



## fumi

Yolanda Gold Potpourri- more pics in my reveal thread:


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:
			
		

> Yolanda Gold Potpourri- more pics in my reveal thread:



I want to move in those shoes


----------



## dbeth

cts900 said:


> _FAB_ulous haul!  Excellent, excellent, excellent choices!





fumi said:


> Yay! You finally found the LP in your size!  The Daf Slings are pretty!





martinaa said:


> Congrats! I love the Bye Bye! Hope to find a pair for myself.





megt10 said:


> OMG, great shoes Beth. I am so loving the LP with the gold spikes. Congrats on finding your size. I can't wait to see all of these on you.





tigertrixie said:


> Love them all!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Gasps!!!! I've too been looking for the lady peep in spikes! They are so hard to find!!! I love your new additions! Congrats!



Thanks CTS, Fumi, martinaa, meg, Tiger & Lav!!! 



Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm in love Madame butterfly!!! Perfect fit! 39
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1952599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1952600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1952604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1952639




Shoe twins! I have the begie. Don't you love them?! I find them very comfortable too.



heychar said:


> Yay you finally got your size in the LP spikes  loving the Daff slings too! I passed on the Bye bye in black totally regret it ugh!



yes, finally!!! It took forever but well worth the wait.  Girl, get the bye bye's they are fabulous! 



mrl1005 said:


> So, I was on a CL ban unless a great sale. So, a tpf'er was thoughtful enough to think of us ladies and put them on hold (well over 50% off for a UHG...it was a no brainer). So, introducing my new pair....Fifi Strass in Light Peach.



WOW. Strassed for a fab price is never to pass on!!! Congrats---they are so gorgeous!! 



fumi said:


> Yolanda Gold Potpourri- more pics in my reveal thread:




I think I just died.


----------



## Christchrist

dbeth said:
			
		

> Thanks CTS, Fumi, martinaa, meg, Tiger & Lav!!!
> 
> Shoe twins! I have the begie. Don't you love them?! I find them very comfortable too.
> 
> yes, finally!!! It took forever but well worth the wait.  Girl, get the bye bye's they are fabulous!
> 
> WOW. Strassed for a fab price is never to pass on!!! Congrats---they are so gorgeous!!
> 
> I think I just died.



Beth I'm so darn happy with these I can't take it!


----------



## wannaprada

Received these today and was so excited to get them. They are the Decollete 554 leopard pony. While I like the shoe, the print on one shoe is totally different from the other! One has small spots the other large. From the front they look like totally different shoes! So back they go! I'm gonna try again and hope I get lucky with a pair that has a similar print.


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Received these today and was so excited to get them. They are the Decollete 554 leopard pony. While I like the shoe, the print on one shoe is totally different from the other! One has small spots the other large. From the front they look like totally different shoes! So back they go! I'm gonna try again and hope I get lucky with a pair that has a similar print.



How so they feel?


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are very nice! Model pics please!


Thank you  they are coming from canada sooo i am very Impatiently waiting oyyyy


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> How so they feel?



They feel good!  Super soft! I'm normally between 40.5-41 in Louboutins, with some exceptions (Pigalle 120, No. 299, Filo) and I got these in a 41 which was perfect! 40.5 would have been too small because they are so narrow at the top. If I can find them with bigger, consistent spots, then I am going to get them. I have SAs texting me pics of the ones they have in my size as we speak!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> They feel good!  Super soft! I'm normally between 40.5-41 in Louboutins, with some exceptions (Pigalle 120, No. 299, Filo) and I got these in a 41 which was perfect! 40.5 would have been too small because they are so narrow at the top. If I can find them with bigger, consistent spots, then I am going to get them. I have SAs texting me pics of the ones they have in my size as we speak!



Wait what size are you in filo?


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Wait what size are you in filo?



 In the Filo glitter the 40.5 fits like a glove! However, for the Filo kid leather, the 40.5 flopped off my feet so I had to get a 40 and I still have to wear a shoe pad on days where I have pantyhose on. Go figure!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> In the Filo glitter the 40.5 fits like a glove! However, for the Filo kid leather, the 40.5 flopped off my feet so I had to get a 40 and I still have to wear a shoe pad on days where I have pantyhose on. Go figure!



Hmmm. Yeah that's true on that shoe.


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> I want to move in those shoes


----------



## jfoster

I just received my first pair of CLs! I am so in love. Black patent pigalle platos... they're quite small in the width on me and I wish I had gotten a half size larger but can't return as duties to canada are exorbitant! I think wearing socks with them around the house will help as they aren't too short. I am so happy! New addiction...


----------



## Christchrist

jfoster said:
			
		

> I just received my first pair of CLs! I am so in love. Black patent pigalle platos... they're quite small in the width on me and I wish I had gotten a half size larger but can't return as duties to canada are exorbitant! I think wearing socks with them around the house will help as they aren't too short. I am so happy! New addiction...



That's a great first shoe! If you can wear that and be this in love you're in trouble. More more more will spark your interest.  Congrats


----------



## mrl1005

jfoster said:
			
		

> I just received my first pair of CLs! I am so in love. Black patent pigalle platos... they're quite small in the width on me and I wish I had gotten a half size larger but can't return as duties to canada are exorbitant! I think wearing socks with them around the house will help as they aren't too short. I am so happy! New addiction...



Congrats!!! They're gorgeous!! PPs are such a great shoe, and the black/red combo   ...gets me every time!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Received these today and was so excited to get them. They are the Decollete 554 leopard pony. While I like the shoe, the print on one shoe is totally different from the other! One has small spots the other large. From the front they look like totally different shoes! So back they go! I'm gonna try again and hope I get lucky with a pair that has a similar print.



Wow you ate right. You can really notice the difference.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jfoster said:


> I just received my first pair of CLs! I am so in love. Black patent pigalle platos... they're quite small in the width on me and I wish I had gotten a half size larger but can't return as duties to canada are exorbitant! I think wearing socks with them around the house will help as they aren't too short. I am so happy! New addiction...



Congrats on your first pair! They are gorgeous!


----------



## sophe

Christian Louboutin Tres Decollete 100 Pink Glitter - half size down


----------



## sophe

Glitz Spike Black/Black half size down


----------



## Christchrist

sophe said:
			
		

> Christian Louboutin Tres Decollete 100 Pink Glitter - half size down






			
				sophe said:
			
		

> Glitz Spike Black/Black half size down



Great purchases! I love the tres décolleté!


----------



## GrRoxy

sophe said:


> Christian Louboutin Tres Decollete 100 Pink Glitter - half size down



Oooh so sexy and sparkly! Congrats!


----------



## fumi

jfoster said:


> I just received my first pair of CLs! I am so in love. Black patent pigalle platos... they're quite small in the width on me and I wish I had gotten a half size larger but can't return as duties to canada are exorbitant! I think wearing socks with them around the house will help as they aren't too short. I am so happy! New addiction...



Congrats! The PPs are my favorite style.


----------



## fumi

sophe said:


> Glitz Spike Black/Black half size down



These look so cool!


----------



## martinaa

sophe said:


> Christian Louboutin Tres Decollete 100 Pink Glitter - half size down



I love them, they look very good on you  -  congrats!


----------



## jfoster

sophe said:


> Christian Louboutin Tres Decollete 100 Pink Glitter - half size down



wow, these are gorgeous!


----------



## mrl1005

sophe said:
			
		

> Christian Louboutin Tres Decollete 100 Pink Glitter - half size down






			
				sophe said:
			
		

> Glitz Spike Black/Black half size down



Love them both! Congrats!!!


----------



## mrl1005

dbeth said:
			
		

> Thanks CTS, Fumi, martinaa, meg, Tiger & Lav!!!
> 
> Shoe twins! I have the begie. Don't you love them?! I find them very comfortable too.
> 
> yes, finally!!! It took forever but well worth the wait.  Girl, get the bye bye's they are fabulous!
> 
> WOW. Strassed for a fab price is never to pass on!!! Congrats---they are so gorgeous!!
> 
> I think I just died.



So agreed dbeth! A tpf'er put these on hold when she was in the store and posted them on here...so, a big thank you to her. i was waiting for someone to screw "gotcha!" or for them not to fit or some catastrophe. I even double checked the receipt just to make sure I didn't hear wrong. 

And, I just have to say again...I love your new additions.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sophe said:


> Christian Louboutin Tres Decollete 100 Pink Glitter - half size down



Those are gorgeous!!


----------



## Christchrist

Lady clou  finally!


----------



## heychar

Christchrist said:


> Lady clou  finally!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955027



Congrats my Fave style  enjoy


----------



## Christchrist

heychar said:
			
		

> Congrats my Fave style  enjoy



Thanks! I still want the white. Ha


----------



## jfoster

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Lady clou  finally!



Amazing! Look so nice on you


----------



## Christchrist

jfoster said:
			
		

> Amazing! Look so nice on you



They are a little right in the sling area but I don't care. Ha. Thank you


----------



## wannaprada

jfoster said:
			
		

> I just received my first pair of CLs! I am so in love. Black patent pigalle platos... they're quite small in the width on me and I wish I had gotten a half size larger but can't return as duties to canada are exorbitant! I think wearing socks with them around the house will help as they aren't too short. I am so happy! New addiction...



Congrats on your first pair! Love the Simple!




			
				sophe said:
			
		

> Christian Louboutin Tres Decollete 100 Pink Glitter - half size down






			
				sophe said:
			
		

> Glitz Spike Black/Black half size down



Love both pairs! While I rarely wear flats, seeing your glitz spikes makes me want a pair!  Congrats!




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Lady clou  finally!



Yay!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Christchrist said:


> These were 650



Ive literally been waiting a year for a good price on this it is my UUUUUHG... And you snapped these up in my size!! IM SO UPSET.... Begrudgingly happy for you too of course! They look great.


----------



## heychar

Christchrist said:


> Thanks! I still want the white. Ha



They will pop up!


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Lady clou  finally!



They are beautiful!


----------



## BattyBugs

I am months behind so please forgive my blanket congratulations.


----------



## sophe

Christchrist said:


> Great purchases! I love the tres décolleté!





GrRoxy said:


> Oooh so sexy and sparkly! Congrats!





fumi said:


> These look so cool!





martinaa said:


> I love them, they look very good on you  -  congrats!





jfoster said:


> wow, these are gorgeous!





mrl1005 said:


> Love them both! Congrats!!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are gorgeous!!





wannaprada said:


> Love both pairs! While I rarely wear flats, seeing your glitz spikes makes me want a pair!  Congrats!



Thank you ladies


----------



## Christchrist

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> Ive literally been waiting a year for a good price on this it is my UUUUUHG... And you snapped these up in my size!! IM SO UPSET.... Begrudgingly happy for you too of course! They look great.



It will happen


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sophe said:


> Glitz Spike Black/Black half size down


Cute! Model pics!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Lady clou  finally!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955027



Those are ultra sexy!


----------



## megt10

sophe said:


> Christian Louboutin Tres Decollete 100 Pink Glitter - half size down


These are so pretty, congrats.



sophe said:


> Glitz Spike Black/Black half size down


Love these.


Christchrist said:


> Lady clou  finally!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955027


Hot shoes CC they look even hotter on you.


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Those are ultra sexy!






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> These are so pretty, congrats.
> 
> Love these.
> 
> Hot shoes CC they look even hotter on you.



Aww thanks


----------



## starr_shenell

Christchrist said:


> Lady clou  finally!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955027



Congrats!!!  Love these!


----------



## Christchrist

starr_shenell said:
			
		

> Congrats!!!  Love these!



Thank you starr. I love them too


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Lady clou  finally!



They are def lovely, but they look a little too small length wise. Sorry, I know you've been waiting for these to show up on the bay for months now


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> They are def lovely, but they look a little too small length wise. Sorry, I know you've been waiting for these to show up on the bay for months now



Oh I know. It's worth it for sure until I get my size vim willing to compromise. Hehe


----------



## hollyannaeree

sophe said:


> Christian Louboutin Tres Decollete 100 Pink Glitter - half size down



would you suggest a 1/2 size down for anyone? i typically am whatever the CL fit suggestion is and on the site it says runs true to size - I am dying to get these and my TTS is a size 7 but there is a 6.5 available - just wondering if I could get away with a 6.5 

I take a 
6.5 in Pigalle 120
6.5 in Vampanodo 140
Pretty much 7 in anything else (Simple, New Simple, Bibi, Decollete 554 etc)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

hollyannaeree said:
			
		

> would you suggest a 1/2 size down for anyone? i typically am whatever the CL fit suggestion is and on the site it says runs true to size - I am dying to get these and my TTS is a size 7 but there is a 6.5 available - just wondering if I could get away with a 6.5
> 
> I take a
> 6.5 in Pigalle 120
> 6.5 in Vampanodo 140
> Pretty much 7 in anything else (Simple, New Simple, Bibi, Decollete 554 etc)
> 
> Thanks in advance!



There is actually an entire thread detonated to sizing (CL sizing info) - you may find more opinions there.

I'd generally recommend sticking to your TTS CL size, with the exception of pigalles and some patents. And don't forget if you have a wide or semi wide toebox, you can generally go up a half size for comfort and if there is heel slippage add a basic heel pad. 

As for the tres decollete the size of the shoe generally runs TTS, but since it's open like a sandal or o'dorsay ( and there is a TOOOONNNN of toe cleavage) you may be able to get away with a half size down- sort of like the idea with the vanpanodo, and other strappy or o'dorsay styles. Also, im assuming you are referring to glitter on leather, which can be broken in and stretched. If it were patent I'd say definitely stick to a 37.


----------



## hollyannaeree

Sincerelycass11 said:


> There is actually an entire thread detonated to sizing (CL sizing info) - you may find more opinions there.
> 
> I'd generally recommend sticking to your TTS CL size, with the exception of pigalles and some patents. And don't forget if you have a wide or semi wide toebox, you can generally go up a half size for comfort and if there is heel slippage add a basic heel pad.
> 
> As for the tres decollete the size of the shoe generally runs TTS, but since it's open like a sandal or o'dorsay ( and there is a TOOOONNNN of toe cleavage) you may be able to get away with a half size down- sort of like the idea with the vanpanodo, and other strappy or o'dorsay styles. Also, im assuming you are referring to glitter on leather, which can be broken in and stretched. If it were patent I'd say definitely stick to a 37.




Thanks for the info - I saw there was a sizing thread but I wasn't sure how to @ reply to the one person I saw that actually owned the ones I was looking at if not posted in that particular thread. 

I actually have a narrow heel and foot so I very rarely need to size up - usually TTS or size down unless there is a wrap around ankle strap (more than once around. i.e. Summerissimas I had to go with a 37.5 for strap comfort)

Thank you again - I actually watch you on youtube. I'm on there as well. 

Have a great day.


----------



## kingkingsmith

nice high heel shoes


----------



## sophe

hollyannaeree said:
			
		

> would you suggest a 1/2 size down for anyone? i typically am whatever the CL fit suggestion is and on the site it says runs true to size - I am dying to get these and my TTS is a size 7 but there is a 6.5 available - just wondering if I could get away with a 6.5
> 
> I take a
> 6.5 in Pigalle 120
> 6.5 in Vampanodo 140
> Pretty much 7 in anything else (Simple, New Simple, Bibi, Decollete 554 etc)
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Dear I'd suggest you take this half size down, I'm true US 7 with narrow feet too and usually take TTS or .5 size down in many style,Tres Decollete got wide toe box same as Simple and Sexy to me,I've tried the 37 and is way tooooo big
I think we are in same size...
FYI
36:
Pigalle Plato 140

36.5:
Pigalle 120,Bianca 140,Glitz,Alti 160,Pigalle Plato 120,new maggie 160,un bout 120, "BiBi and simple 100"

37:
VP,NP,Lady peep,un bout 100,sexy,fifi,new Maggie 140,Alti 140,Altadama ,Mago,exclu,madman butterfly 120 and 150
Hope these helps


----------



## hollyannaeree

sophe said:


> Dear I'd suggest you take this half size down, I'm true US 7 with narrow feet too and usually take TTS or .5 size down in many style,Tres Decollete got wide toe box same as Simple and Sexy to me,I've tried the 37 and is way tooooo big
> I think we are in same size...
> FYI
> 36:
> Pigalle Plato 140
> 
> 36.5:
> Pigalle 120,Bianca 140,Glitz,Alti 160,Pigalle Plato 120,new maggie 160,un bout 120, "BiBi and simple 100"
> 
> 37:
> VP,NP,Lady peep,un bout 100,sexy,fifi,new Maggie 140,Alti 140,Altadama ,Mago,exclu,madman butterfly 120 and 150
> Hope these helps



Thank you sooo much! Def. helpful! I appreciate it!


----------



## sophe

hollyannaeree said:


> Thank you sooo much! Def. helpful! I appreciate it!



Not a problem my dear,good luck


----------



## NANI1972

mrl1005 said:


> So, I was on a CL ban unless a great sale. So, a tpf'er was thoughtful enough to think of us ladies and put them on hold (well over 50% off for a UHG...it was a no brainer). So, introducing my new pair....Fifi Strass in Light Peach.



They are very pretty, they look small, did you size down in these?


----------



## mrl1005

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> They are very pretty, they look small, did you size down in these?



Went 1/2 down from tts


----------



## mrl1005

NANI1972 said:
			
		

> They are very pretty, they look small, did you size down in these?



Length wise they fit without crushing my toes, but I always get that weird side bulge thing in every shoe. (My arch collapses which makes it the equivalent of that I have flat feet. at least i think thats what it is since my feet are narrow-average width.) but i do wear my CLs around the house or to work usually before I wear them for long periods of walking. Sizing up results in heel slippage and then I end up scuffing the shoe.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

hollyannaeree said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info - I saw there was a sizing thread but I wasn't sure how to @ reply to the one person I saw that actually owned the ones I was looking at if not posted in that particular thread.
> 
> I actually have a narrow heel and foot so I very rarely need to size up - usually TTS or size down unless there is a wrap around ankle strap (more than once around. i.e. Summerissimas I had to go with a 37.5 for strap comfort)
> 
> Thank you again - I actually watch you on youtube. I'm on there as well.
> 
> Have a great day.



I thought you looked familiar!!!!!!  

Seeing as you have smaller feet and have done a 36.5 in the past, and without long toes or bunions the toebox could be big, id say go for it-they can always be broken in. 

Also, are you ordering them direct from louboutin? I've had good experiences with customer service & exchanges, so I'm sure if you had to return it wouldn't be a hassle.



Either way let us know about your decision!


----------



## hollyannaeree

Sincerelycass11 said:


> I thought you looked familiar!!!!!!
> 
> Seeing as you have smaller feet and have done a 36.5 in the past, and without long toes or bunions the toebox could be big, id say go for it-they can always be broken in.
> 
> Also, are you ordering them direct from louboutin? I've had good experiences with customer service & exchanges, so I'm sure if you had to return it wouldn't be a hassle.
> 
> 
> 
> Either way let us know about your decision!



Yes, I have ordered direct from the louboutin site before (as well as saks, neimans, bergdorf, netaporter) and I never have an issue with the returns its just still a hassle to wait - and then if it gets sold out in the mean time or what have you. 

Still not sure about the size I may just end up trying the one I think will fit and if not I'll try the other size. I guess thats just the way it goes - it was difficult to find a ton of info/pics on that shoe.

I have the electric blue in 7 headed my way right now and if those don't work out I'll grab the 36.5 anthracite that are on the site if they are still there. I mean I won't die if I don't get these - I just want them as a fun (possible New Years) shoe : )

I'm sure either would fit its just hard to know which will fit better. I went with the 7 because I find the CL fit suggestion to be accurate 97% of the time for me and because Sophe took the same size as me in some shoes but smaller in others I just went with the 7 to try first. I'm thinking her feet may be a little skinnier than mine. Hard to say sometimes because I have a skinny heel so a lot of shoes slip in the back but these are an ankle strap so that part hopefully wont be an issue. Only other thing I tried the Mrs. H ankle strap flats and had to return them because there was really nothing there to hold the foot in lol (other than the strap) I just hope I dont have the same issue with these. 

Either way I know I wont be able to stop thinking about them until I just buy them and try them. lol. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## lilipops

Can you tell me if my shoes are autentic Louboutin.
I believe they are false...


----------



## lilipops

Can you tell me if my shoes are autentic Louboutin.
I believe they are false...


----------



## wannaprada

lilipops said:
			
		

> Can you tell me if my shoes are autentic Louboutin.
> I believe they are false...



There is a separate Louboutin forum for authentication questions.


----------



## mistyknightwin

My babies!! They are def the sexiest shoe that I own. By ohhhh the pain when walking...and I wont get started in the wrapping I have to do on my pinky toes....lol

Spiked Pigalle 120


----------



## Christchrist

mistyknightwin said:
			
		

> My babies!! They are def the sexiest shoe that I own. By ohhhh the pain when walking...and I wont get started in the wrapping I have to do on my pinky toes....lol
> 
> Spiked Pigalle 120



The life of beauty


----------



## wannaprada

mistyknightwin said:
			
		

> My babies!! They are def the sexiest shoe that I own. By ohhhh the pain when walking...and I wont get started in the wrapping I have to do on my pinky toes....lol
> 
> Spiked Pigalle 120



Yay shoe twin, congrats! I totally understand the pain but it's so worth it because it is a sexy shoe! Don't worry, they'll stretch...a little.


----------



## mrl1005

mistyknightwin said:
			
		

> My babies!! They are def the sexiest shoe that I own. By ohhhh the pain when walking...and I wont get started in the wrapping I have to do on my pinky toes....lol
> 
> Spiked Pigalle 120



Congrats!! They're gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

mistyknightwin said:


> My babies!! They are def the sexiest shoe that I own. By ohhhh the pain when walking...and I wont get started in the wrapping I have to do on my pinky toes....lol
> 
> Spiked Pigalle 120


Oh the sacrifices, they are gorgeous!!  Congrats!


----------



## texas87

I have the best DH in the world. These are my early Hanukkah/New Year's gift from him and wouldn't have been possible without my amazing SA. Introducing my first ever pigalles. The Pigalle Plato 120mm Silver Spike beauties. I love them so much I squealed all the way home (much like a piggy hehe). The best is when we got in the car he said, ok when we get home I'll take pictures for you to post on your shoe forum


----------



## beagly911

texas87 said:


> I have the best DH in the world. These are my early Hanukkah/New Year's gift from him and wouldn't have been possible without my amazing SA. Introducing my first ever pigalles. The Pigalle Plato 120mm Silver Spike beauties. I love them so much I squealed all the way home (much like a piggy hehe). The best is when we got in the car he said, ok when we get home I'll take pictures for you to post on your shoe forum


Yea to your awesome DH, not only on the gorgeous CL's but for taking pics too!!  Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> I have the best DH in the world. These are my early Hanukkah/New Year's gift from him and wouldn't have been possible without my amazing SA. Introducing my first ever pigalles. The Pigalle Plato 120mm Silver Spike beauties. I love them so much I squealed all the way home (much like a piggy hehe). The best is when we got in the car he said, ok when we get home I'll take pictures for you to post on your shoe forum



What I great hubby! I hope I get that for New Years


----------



## wannaprada

texas87 said:
			
		

> I have the best DH in the world. These are my early Hanukkah/New Year's gift from him and wouldn't have been possible without my amazing SA. Introducing my first ever pigalles. The Pigalle Plato 120mm Silver Spike beauties. I love them so much I squealed all the way home (much like a piggy hehe). The best is when we got in the car he said, ok when we get home I'll take pictures for you to post on your shoe forum



Beautiful, congrats! What a great DH!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

texas87 said:


> I have the best DH in the world. These are my early Hanukkah/New Year's gift from him and wouldn't have been possible without my amazing SA. Introducing my first ever pigalles. The Pigalle Plato 120mm Silver Spike beauties. I love them so much I squealed all the way home (much like a piggy hehe). The best is when we got in the car he said, ok when we get home I'll take pictures for you to post on your shoe forum



Love them!! Congrats


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:


> On I got them and they are 1/2 smaller then my order CL piggy 120. These are the python. I think they look horrible on me. What do you guys think? The toebox is a little tight too
> 
> View attachment 1896806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896813



these look exactly how my patent pigalle look prior to stretching, they will look better in no time, just persevere. I'm debating a pair of crystal python, do you find that it resembles patent quite a bit? I see a different bit of a sheen but I'm asking myself if it's different enough to justify another black 150 purchase... when I already have patent 150.


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:


> The toebox is too tight . I'm squished to the end of it. Sucks. I know the gap sucks in my other pairs but its only on my left foot (my left is 1/2 smaller) dang



girl, sock trick that ish. Mine seriously looked the same way. I put on big thick socks and wore them for a day and they fit perfectly. Just put a sock on the left foot. It'll be fine.


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:
			
		

> these look exactly how my patent pigalle look prior to stretching, they will look better in no time, just persevere. I'm debating a pair of crystal python, do you find that it resembles patent quite a bit? I see a different bit of a sheen but I'm asking myself if it's different enough to justify another black 150 purchase... when I already have patent 150.



I got rid if them awhile ago. I ordered Bianca crystal python and hot the moroccan  red very prive crystal python. I don't think it looks like patent. It's shiny but the texture is beautiful


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

texas87 said:


> I have the best DH in the world. These are my early Hanukkah/New Year's gift from him and wouldn't have been possible without my amazing SA. Introducing my first ever pigalles. The Pigalle Plato 120mm Silver Spike beauties. I love them so much I squealed all the way home (much like a piggy hehe). The best is when we got in the car he said, ok when we get home I'll take pictures for you to post on your shoe forum



 Those are so sexy!!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mistyknightwin said:


> My babies!! They are def the sexiest shoe that I own. By ohhhh the pain when walking...and I wont get started in the wrapping I have to do on my pinky toes....lol
> 
> Spiked Pigalle 120



The pigalle spikes are hot! I too have a lot of pain when I wear the pigalle 120mm without the platform and I can't last for an hour. But they do look sexy on you!


----------



## soleilbrun

jfoster said:


> I just received my first pair of CLs! I am so in love. Black patent pigalle platos... they're quite small in the width on me and I wish I had gotten a half size larger but can't return as duties to canada are exorbitant! I think wearing socks with them around the house will help as they aren't too short. I am so happy! New addiction...





sophe said:


> Christian Louboutin Tres Decollete 100 Pink Glitter - half size down





sophe said:


> Glitz Spike Black/Black half size down





Christchrist said:


> Lady clou  finally!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1955027





mistyknightwin said:


> My babies!! They are def the sexiest shoe that I own. By ohhhh the pain when walking...and I wont get started in the wrapping I have to do on my pinky toes....lol
> 
> Spiked Pigalle 120





texas87 said:


> I have the best DH in the world. These are my early Hanukkah/New Year's gift from him and wouldn't have been possible without my amazing SA. Introducing my first ever pigalles. The Pigalle Plato 120mm Silver Spike beauties. I love them so much I squealed all the way home (much like a piggy hehe). The best is when we got in the car he said, ok when we get home I'll take pictures for you to post on your shoe forum



Lovely additions everyone. Wear them in good health!


----------



## megt10

mistyknightwin said:


> My babies!! They are def the sexiest shoe that I own. By ohhhh the pain when walking...and I wont get started in the wrapping I have to do on my pinky toes....lol
> 
> Spiked Pigalle 120



They are gorgeous and look great on you Misty.


----------



## megt10

texas87 said:


> I have the best DH in the world. These are my early Hanukkah/New Year's gift from him and wouldn't have been possible without my amazing SA. Introducing my first ever pigalles. The Pigalle Plato 120mm Silver Spike beauties. I love them so much I squealed all the way home (much like a piggy hehe). The best is when we got in the car he said, ok when we get home I'll take pictures for you to post on your shoe forum



Oh congrats shoe twin! You do have an amazing husband! Mine is the same way he always asks do you need pics today, lol. Now do you get to wear them before Hanukkah? My DH got me a new Valentino bag on Friday but I don't get it until Hanukkah and this year we aren't opening presents until Christmas since Hanukkah comes so early.


----------



## stilly

texas87 said:


> I have the best DH in the world. These are my early Hanukkah/New Year's gift from him and wouldn't have been possible without my amazing SA. Introducing my first ever pigalles. The Pigalle Plato 120mm Silver Spike beauties. I love them so much I squealed all the way home (much like a piggy hehe). The best is when we got in the car he said, ok when we get home I'll take pictures for you to post on your shoe forum



These look fabulous on you!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Yea to your awesome DH, not only on the gorgeous CL's but for taking pics too!!  Congrats!



Lol agreed! How sweet of him- but taking the time and effort for photos really shows the love!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

hollyannaeree said:
			
		

> Yes, I have ordered direct from the louboutin site before (as well as saks, neimans, bergdorf, netaporter) and I never have an issue with the returns its just still a hassle to wait - and then if it gets sold out in the mean time or what have you.
> 
> Still not sure about the size I may just end up trying the one I think will fit and if not I'll try the other size. I guess thats just the way it goes - it was difficult to find a ton of info/pics on that shoe.
> 
> I have the electric blue in 7 headed my way right now and if those don't work out I'll grab the 36.5 anthracite that are on the site if they are still there. I mean I won't die if I don't get these - I just want them as a fun (possible New Years) shoe : )
> 
> I'm sure either would fit its just hard to know which will fit better. I went with the 7 because I find the CL fit suggestion to be accurate 97% of the time for me and because Sophe took the same size as me in some shoes but smaller in others I just went with the 7 to try first. I'm thinking her feet may be a little skinnier than mine. Hard to say sometimes because I have a skinny heel so a lot of shoes slip in the back but these are an ankle strap so that part hopefully wont be an issue. Only other thing I tried the Mrs. H ankle strap flats and had to return them because there was really nothing there to hold the foot in lol (other than the strap) I just hope I dont have the same issue with these.
> 
> Either way I know I wont be able to stop thinking about them until I just buy them and try them. lol. Thanks again for your help.



Sounds good- and yes an angle strap and heel pads can work wonders!!! 

Be sure to post photos of whatever you decide on!!!


----------



## Fatfei

Got this pair yesterday, my friend saw it in Paris and said to me it suits me. Went to the btq is London and found my size and got it. Hopefully it's comfy enough to walk abit. =)


----------



## GrRoxy

Fatfei said:


> Got this pair yesterday, my friend saw it in Paris and said to me it suits me. Went to the btq is London and found my size and got it. Hopefully it's comfy enough to walk abit. =)



Share please about pitch and toebox in these if you can!


----------



## megt10

Fatfei said:


> Got this pair yesterday, my friend saw it in Paris and said to me it suits me. Went to the btq is London and found my size and got it. Hopefully it's comfy enough to walk abit. =)



Wow these are so pretty. I love the color.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thanks so much Ladies! I can survive the walk in and the walk out lol


----------



## beagly911

Fatfei said:


> Got this pair yesterday, my friend saw it in Paris and said to me it suits me. Went to the btq is London and found my size and got it. Hopefully it's comfy enough to walk abit. =)



I love them!!  Congrats!!  The color is fab and the zipper accent is terrific!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Fatfei said:


> Got this pair yesterday, my friend saw it in Paris and said to me it suits me. Went to the btq is London and found my size and got it. Hopefully it's comfy enough to walk abit. =)



The color on the those heels are amazing!


----------



## jamidee

texas87 said:
			
		

> I have the best DH in the world. These are my early Hanukkah/New Year's gift from him and wouldn't have been possible without my amazing SA. Introducing my first ever pigalles. The Pigalle Plato 120mm Silver Spike beauties. I love them so much I squealed all the way home (much like a piggy hehe). The best is when we got in the car he said, ok when we get home I'll take pictures for you to post on your shoe forum



Share your dh with me! He sounds like a keeper!


----------



## jamidee

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I got rid if them awhile ago. I ordered Bianca crystal python and hot the moroccan  red very prive crystal python. I don't think it looks like patent. It's shiny but the texture is beautiful



How did you size in your clou?


----------



## Christchrist

jamidee said:
			
		

> How did you size in your clou?



I got what's available lol. It's 1/2 too small 39. I'm a 39.5


----------



## LizzielovesCL

megt10 said:


> They are gorgeous and look great on you Misty.



Love those piggies!


----------



## wannaprada

Anyone around for a reveal?


----------



## 05_sincere

texas87 said:


> I have the best DH in the world. These are my early Hanukkah/New Year's gift from him and wouldn't have been possible without my amazing SA. Introducing my first ever pigalles. The Pigalle Plato 120mm Silver Spike beauties. I love them so much I squealed all the way home (much like a piggy hehe). The best is when we got in the car he said, ok when we get home I'll take pictures for you to post on your shoe forum



Congrats  he is a keeper for sure....LOL I love these


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Anyone around for a reveal?



I'm here!


----------



## wannaprada

Received my python Biancas today and not only are they gorgeous! but they're also the 140 and not the 120, which is what was listed on Roan's website!! I love them!!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Received my python Biancas today and not only are they gorgeous! but they're also the 140 and not the 120, which is what was listed on Roan's website!! I love them!!



What! I haven't even gotten mine yet. Grrrr lol. Gorgy. Shoe twins!!!


----------



## texas87

wannaprada said:


> Received my python Biancas today and not only are they gorgeous! but they're also the 140 and not the 120, which is what was listed on Roan's website!! I love them!!



yay they are lovely wanna!


----------



## texas87

I canot get the multiquote function to work, but I want to thank everyone for your kind remarks about my new babies. Yes, the DH is a keeper for sure.


----------



## DebbiNC

wannaprada said:


> Received my python Biancas today and not only are they gorgeous! but they're also the 140 and not the 120, which is what was listed on Roan's website!! I love them!!



They are absolutely beautiful! Love 'em!


----------



## Luv n bags

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Received my python Biancas today and not only are they gorgeous! but they're also the 140 and not the 120, which is what was listed on Roan's website!! I love them!!



These are HOT!


----------



## soleilbrun

Fatfei said:


> Got this pair yesterday, my friend saw it in Paris and said to me it suits me. Went to the btq is London and found my size and got it. Hopefully it's comfy enough to walk abit. =)



Love the color and the shoe.



wannaprada said:


> Received my python Biancas today and not only are they gorgeous! but they're also the 140 and not the 120, which is what was listed on Roan's website!! I love them!!



These are so gorgeous!


----------



## GrRoxy

wannaprada said:


> Received my python Biancas today and not only are they gorgeous! but they're also the 140 and not the 120, which is what was listed on Roan's website!! I love them!!



I love python  Congrats!


----------



## brittany729

wannaprada said:


> Received my python Biancas today and not only are they gorgeous! but they're also the 140 and not the 120, which is what was listed on Roan's website!! I love them!!


Those are amazing!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

wannaprada said:


> Received my python Biancas today and not only are they gorgeous! but they're also the 140 and not the 120, which is what was listed on Roan's website!! I love them!!




these are beyond stunning  really really special, and they are lovely on you!  how do you find the biancas to fit? they are one of my favorite styles, but they hurt me so much, so i only have one pair.


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> What! I haven't even gotten mine yet. Grrrr lol. Gorgy. Shoe twins!!!






			
				texas87 said:
			
		

> yay they are lovely wanna!






			
				DebbiNC said:
			
		

> They are absolutely beautiful! Love 'em!






			
				tigertrixie said:
			
		

> These are HOT!






			
				soleilbrun said:
			
		

> Love the color and the shoe.
> 
> These are so gorgeous!






			
				GrRoxy said:
			
		

> I love python  Congrats!






			
				brittany729 said:
			
		

> Those are amazing!!!



 ladies! CC, I'm sure you will get yours real soon!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Received my python Biancas today and not only are they gorgeous! but they're also the 140 and not the 120, which is what was listed on Roan's website!! I love them!!



Wow drool!! Mod pics please!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Received my python Biancas today and not only are they gorgeous! but they're also the 140 and not the 120, which is what was listed on Roan's website!! I love them!!


Absolutely gorgeous wanna, congrats!!


----------



## akillian24

LamborghiniGirl said:


> these are beyond stunning  really really special, and they are lovely on you!  how do you find the biancas to fit? they are one of my favorite styles, but they hurt me so much, so i only have one pair.


p

Interesting....  My Biancas aren't super comfy for me either.  Out of curiosity, do you find Lady Peeps comfortable?


----------



## wannaprada

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> Wow drool!! Mod pics please!



 I'll post some more pics soon, promise! 




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous wanna, congrats!!



Thanks Beagly!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Received my python Biancas today and not only are they gorgeous! but they're also the 140 and not the 120, which is what was listed on Roan's website!! I love them!!



That is one gorgeous shoe Wanna. It fits perfectly too. Congratulations.


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> That is one gorgeous shoe Wanna. It fits perfectly too. Congratulations.



Thanks Megt! I am excited to wear it but I'm waiting until the Dyo reptile conditioner and melatonin water & stain protector get here!


----------



## Jullieq

Here is an early Xmas present from DBF


----------



## JessieG

Jullieq said:
			
		

> Here is an early Xmas present from DBF



The photos don't do justice...they look so much better in person!


----------



## Christchrist

Jullieq said:
			
		

> Here is an early Xmas present from DBF



Love love love


----------



## Jullieq

I am so glad to have found these babies in a like new condition!


----------



## Christchrist

Jullieq said:
			
		

> I am so glad to have found these babies in a like new condition!



That color is amazing


----------



## texas87

05_sincere said:


> Congrats  he is a keeper for sure....LOL I love these





Jullieq said:


> I am so glad to have found these babies in a like new condition!



they are lovely congrats! I have them in black and would love a pair in nude as well!


----------



## chloe speaks

akillian24 said:


> p
> 
> Interesting....  My Biancas aren't super comfy for me either.  Out of curiosity, do you find Lady Peeps comfortable?



I find Biancas excruciatingly uncomfortable, so I also have one pair only. I find my Lady Peeps very comfortable, though the tiny surface they touch make it hard to walk stairs and bumpy areas... why do those two come to mind together? they are a completely different last!


----------



## GrRoxy

Jullieq said:


> Here is an early Xmas present from DBF





Jullieq said:


> I am so glad to have found these babies in a like new condition!




Both pairs are very special and beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## beagly911

Jullieq said:


> Here is an early Xmas present from DBF





Jullieq said:


> I am so glad to have found these babies in a like new condition!



both are great!  Congrats!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Jullieq said:
			
		

> I am so glad to have found these babies in a like new condition!



Ohhhh love love love!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Lavenderduckiez;2333058[URL="[IMG said:
			
		

> http://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb408/VSD659/CL/IMG_20121126_224246_zpsc30815ce.jpg[/IMG]"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]2]Those are very nice! Model pics please!



Mod pics


----------



## GrRoxy

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Mod pics



Beautiful shoes! The colour is TDF


----------



## Jullieq

JessieG said:


> The photos don't do justice...they look so much better in person!


Thanks! Oh I'm sure you know what a beauty these are! How comfortable are they?



Christchrist said:


> Love love love





Christchrist said:


> That color is amazing


 I was debating between the beige or black at first but I fell in love with the beige as well!



texas87 said:


> they are lovely congrats! I have them in black and would love a pair in nude as well!


I on the other hand would love a pair in black as well! To me black makes it a little edgier than the beige!



GrRoxy said:


> Both pairs are very special and beautiful! Congrats!!


Thanks! I hope the MBB isn't too high for me!



beagly911 said:


> both are great!  Congrats!


 Can't wait to rock them!



LVobsessedNYC said:


> Ohhhh love love love!


Me too! It's gives me butterflies in my tummy every time I look at them!


----------



## Jullieq

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Mod pics



These are so pretty! May I know what is the name of these beauties?


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Some more mod shots
Of dillians 









And here is pair number two.  Glitter ron rons


----------



## Christchrist

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> Some more mod shots
> Of dillians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is pair number two.  Glitter ron rons



Great buys


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Mod pics



SUper sexy!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Received my python Biancas today and not only are they gorgeous! but they're also the 140 and not the 120, which is what was listed on Roan's website!! I love them!!



WOW! "Jaws drop" Those are super hot!!! I envy people that can purchase python shoes.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Jullieq said:


> I am so glad to have found these babies in a like new condition!



YOur so lucky!!! I'm still searching for mine in the black. They look fabulous!


----------



## poppyseed

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Some more mod shots
> Of dillians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is pair number two.  Glitter ron rons



Wow love them both! I'm in the market for some multi glitter, your Ron Rons are beautiful!


----------



## Jullieq

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> YOur so lucky!!! I'm still searching for mine in the black. They look fabulous!



Thanks! I still want the black as well! What size are you? Ill help you keep a look out in your size while I search for mines as well!


----------



## soleilbrun

Jullieq said:


> Here is an early Xmas present from DBF





Jullieq said:


> I am so glad to have found these babies in a like new condition!





LVobsessedNYC said:


> Mod pics



Lovely purchases ladies.


----------



## beagly911

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Mod pics



Oh they look great on!!  You wear them well!


----------



## gfairenoughh

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Some more mod shots
> Of dillians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is pair number two.  Glitter ron rons



Gurl!!!! You copped some good stuff! Love them both!


----------



## Christchrist

Who's up for a reveal?


----------



## Christchrist

I'll make it quick. Going to appt. 

Bianca crystal python 





Banane in Havane suede 





And my little gift from louboutin !!!! 





So cute


----------



## heida

Christchrist said:


> I'll make it quick. Going to appt.
> 
> Bianca crystal python
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962767
> 
> 
> Banane in Havane suede
> 
> View attachment 1962768
> 
> 
> 
> And my little gift from louboutin !!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962769
> 
> 
> So cute
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962770
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962776



Ahh the pythons 
And the keychain !! N I I C E !


----------



## Jullieq

Christchrist said:


> I'll make it quick. Going to appt.
> 
> Bianca crystal python
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962767
> 
> 
> Banane in Havane suede
> 
> View attachment 1962768
> 
> 
> 
> And my little gift from louboutin !!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962769
> 
> 
> So cute
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962770
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962776



Those crystal pythons are


----------



## Christchrist

heida said:
			
		

> Ahh the pythons
> And the keychain !! N I I C E !






			
				Jullieq said:
			
		

> Those crystal pythons are



I'm in love


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> I'll make it quick. Going to appt.
> 
> Bianca crystal python
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962767
> 
> 
> Banane in Havane suede
> 
> View attachment 1962768
> 
> 
> 
> And my little gift from louboutin !!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962769
> 
> 
> So cute
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962770
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962776



OMG the python is gorgeous!!!!!  Good stuff!!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> OMG the python is gorgeous!!!!!  Good stuff!!!!!!



I want to strass the brown


----------



## Christchrist

Got a black lady clou in my size thanks to a great TPFer )). Now to sell mine


----------



## blueeyeskelli

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I'll make it quick. Going to appt.
> 
> Bianca crystal python
> 
> Banane in Havane suede
> 
> And my little gift from louboutin !!!!
> 
> So cute



Those biancas are amazing!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> I want to strass the brown



ooooh cool!!! What color!!??


----------



## Christchrist

blueeyeskelli said:
			
		

> Those biancas are amazing!!






			
				gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> ooooh cool!!! What color!!??



Thank you!  
Dorado


----------



## akillian24

chloe speaks said:


> I find Biancas excruciatingly uncomfortable, so I also have one pair only. I find my Lady Peeps very comfortable, though the tiny surface they touch make it hard to walk stairs and bumpy areas... why do those two come to mind together? they are a completely different last!



This is so interesting! I feel the *exact* same way about my Biancas vs. Lady Peeps. I fully expected the LP's to be ridiculously impossible to wear since I'd heard the Biancas were so comfortable.  I find that I can wear the LP's much longer as well!  But agreed with you... walking can be tricky. LOL


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> I'll make it quick. Going to appt.
> 
> Bianca crystal python
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962767
> 
> 
> Banane in Havane suede
> 
> View attachment 1962768
> 
> 
> 
> And my little gift from louboutin !!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962769
> 
> 
> So cute
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962770
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962776


Beautiful additions!!


----------



## hollyannaeree

Decollete 554 in Canari (Yellow) just got them in, better pics hopefully to come (this ones just from my instagram: hollyannaeree


----------



## hermosa_vogue

hollyannaeree said:


> Decollete 554 in Canari (Yellow) just got them in, better pics hopefully to come (this ones just from my instagram: hollyannaeree



I adore that colour.  Contemplating the canari lady peep


----------



## hollyannaeree

hermosa_vogue said:


> I adore that colour.  Contemplating the canari lady peep



ahh those looked great too but sold out in my size on the Louboutin site - i'll probably get more wear out of these though anyway since i dont really need the added height of the lady peep. I was hoping these would come out in a pigalle but i didnt wanna risk missing out on the color! ; )


----------



## hermosa_vogue

hollyannaeree said:


> ahh those looked great too but sold out in my size on the Louboutin site - i'll probably get more wear out of these though anyway since i dont really need the added height of the lady peep. I was hoping these would come out in a pigalle but i didnt wanna risk missing out on the color! ; )



I would snap them up in a heartbeat if they came in Pigalle!


----------



## hollyannaeree

hermosa_vogue said:


> I would snap them up in a heartbeat if they came in Pigalle!



me too! haha still hoping!


----------



## heychar

hollyannaeree said:


> Decollete 554 in Canari (Yellow) just got them in, better pics hopefully to come (this ones just from my instagram: hollyannaeree



Congrats  Love them! about to follow you if i'm not already doing so!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> I'll make it quick. Going to appt.
> 
> Bianca crystal python
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962767
> 
> 
> Banane in Havane suede
> 
> View attachment 1962768
> 
> 
> 
> And my little gift from louboutin !!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962769
> 
> 
> So cute
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962770
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962776



Love your new purchases CC.


----------



## megt10

hollyannaeree said:


> Decollete 554 in Canari (Yellow) just got them in, better pics hopefully to come (this ones just from my instagram: hollyannaeree



Gorgeous color, congrats.


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> I'll make it quick. Going to appt.
> 
> Bianca crystal python
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962767
> 
> 
> Banane in Havane suede
> 
> View attachment 1962768
> 
> 
> 
> And my little gift from louboutin !!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962769
> 
> 
> So cute
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962770
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962776


WOW, so pretty!!  The Biancas are TDF!!!  I love the keychain...you're right so cute!


----------



## beagly911

hollyannaeree said:


> Decollete 554 in Canari (Yellow) just got them in, better pics hopefully to come (this ones just from my instagram: hollyannaeree


What a great color!  Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> Some more mod shots
> Of dillians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is pair number two.  Glitter ron rons



Congrats on the purchases!




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> I'll make it quick. Going to appt.
> 
> Bianca crystal python
> 
> Banane in Havane suede
> 
> And my little gift from louboutin !!!!
> 
> So cute



Shoe twins! And I love the keychain! Congrats!




			
				hollyannaeree said:
			
		

> Decollete 554 in Canari (Yellow) just got them in, better pics hopefully to come (this ones just from my instagram: hollyannaeree



Love that color!


----------



## stilly

hollyannaeree said:


> Decollete 554 in Canari (Yellow) just got them in, better pics hopefully to come (this ones just from my instagram: hollyannaeree



These are fabulous!!!
I love yellow!!!


----------



## Christchrist

hollyannaeree said:
			
		

> Decollete 554 in Canari (Yellow) just got them in, better pics hopefully to come (this ones just from my instagram: hollyannaeree



Love that yellow


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Love your new purchases CC.



Thank you meg


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Beautiful additions!!






			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> WOW, so pretty!!  The Biancas are TDF!!!  I love the keychain...you're right so cute!






			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Congrats on the purchases!
> 
> Shoe twins! And I love the keychain! Congrats!
> 
> Love that color!



Thank you . Yes shoe twins


----------



## indypup

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Some more mod shots
> Of dillians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is pair number two.  Glitter ron rons



You are so very lucky to have scored Dillians!   They look fantastic on you!

For reference, it looks like your second pair here is actually the Lady Lynch, which has a higher and straighter heel than the Ron Ron (this version is pretty HTF as well!).   They're gorgeous!

*Holly*, the yellow on your Decollete is beautiful!  

*CC*, those Biancas are amazing.  And the suede.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hollyannaeree said:


> Decollete 554 in Canari (Yellow) just got them in, better pics hopefully to come (this ones just from my instagram: hollyannaeree



The color is gorgeous!

I just saw your fantastic videos on youtube.


----------



## hollyannaeree

heychar said:


> Congrats  Love them! about to follow you if i'm not already doing so!



aww thank you : )


----------



## hollyannaeree

Lavenderduckiez said:


> The color is gorgeous!
> 
> I just saw your fantastic videos on youtube.



^_^ thank you!


----------



## hollyannaeree

stilly said:


> These are fabulous!!!
> I love yellow!!!



thank you! theyre so fun! im still hoping they come out in a pigalle though!


----------



## hollyannaeree

Thanks so much you guys! I appreciate it!

hmmm i tried to multi quote ppl but i guess idk what im doing >_< but thank you to everyone who commented!


----------



## pocketsandbows

wannaprada said:


> Just posted these in a reveal thread: Black kid Filo 120 and Nude Pigalle 120. Love them!



Love! Everytime I see your avi it makes me think I should have picked the Black Pigalle Spike as my first CL's, instead I got regular black patent in 120


----------



## wannaprada

pocketsandbows said:
			
		

> Love! Everytime I see your avi it makes me think I should have picked the Black Pigalle Spike as my first CL's, instead I got regular black patent in 120



 The black patent Pigalle is still sexy! I was just telling someone today how I want the black kid leather Pigalle 120 despite having the spikes. Nothing wrong with having both, right?


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

indypup said:
			
		

> You are so very lucky to have scored Dillians!   They look fantastic on you!
> 
> For reference, it looks like your second pair here is actually the Lady Lynch, which has a higher and straighter heel than the Ron Ron (this version is pretty HTF as well!).   They're gorgeous!
> 
> Holly, the yellow on your Decollete is beautiful!
> 
> CC, those Biancas are amazing.  And the suede.



Thank your too sweet . Well that makes sense! I couldnt figure out why the heel seemed so high!!


----------



## jchen815

I am in love with these! So sparkly  Catenita 140s!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

jchen815 said:


> I am in love with these! So sparkly  Catenita 140s!!



THose are super hot!! I love!


----------



## Nadin22

jchen815 said:


> I am in love with these! So sparkly  Catenita 140s!!



They are beautiful. Great for Christmas! Congrats!


----------



## megt10

jchen815 said:


> I am in love with these! So sparkly  Catenita 140s!!



These are so pretty.


----------



## Christchrist

jchen815 said:
			
		

> I am in love with these! So sparkly  Catenita 140s!!



Oh I love those ?


----------



## fumi

jchen815 said:


> I am in love with these! So sparkly  Catenita 140s!!



Congrats! I love glitter!


----------



## jchen815

Thanks ladies!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the new additions!


----------



## wannaprada

jchen815 said:
			
		

> I am in love with these! So sparkly  Catenita 140s!!



Very pretty!


----------



## texas87

I have a very special reveal. I showed DH the Instagram pics of these when someone posted them on here a few days ago. Surprisingly he loved them. We went to nordstroms yesterday and I fell in love. DH loved them too but since he got me a pair last week he said no. The SAs and even other shoppers tried their best to sell it to us but to no avail except one lady. A fellow shopper and CL lover was trying them on too and gave him a guilt trip for not getting them for me. We ended up still walking away from them, but this morning DH started talking about that lady and had a change of heart. I ended up getting my pair from Saks because the condition of the shoe was so much better and was in my TTS. Without further, my new babies. First LPs and first total exotic pair...Aquarel Python Lady Peeps 150mm. Pics don't do them justice. I tried to take a good pic of the pair by themselves but the light caused the color to wash out so there aren't any white spots actually!


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> I have a very special reveal. I showed DH the Instagram pics of these when someone posted them on here a few days ago. Surprisingly he loved them. We went to nordstroms yesterday and I fell in love. DH loved them too but since he got me a pair last week he said no. The SAs and even other shoppers tried their best to sell it to us but to no avail except one lady. A fellow shopper and CL lover was trying them on too and gave him a guilt trip for not getting them for me. We ended up still walking away from them, but this morning DH started talking about that lady and had a change of heart. I ended up getting my pair from Saks because the condition of the shoe was so much better and was in my TTS. Without further, my new babies. First LPs and first total exotic pair...Aquarel Python Lady Peeps 150mm. Pics don't do them justice. I tried to take a good pic of the pair by themselves but the light caused the color to wash out so there aren't any white spots actually!



Lucky girl. They are so pretty


----------



## hermosa_vogue

texas87 said:
			
		

> I have a very special reveal. I showed DH the Instagram pics of these when someone posted them on here a few days ago. Surprisingly he loved them. We went to nordstroms yesterday and I fell in love. DH loved them too but since he got me a pair last week he said no. The SAs and even other shoppers tried their best to sell it to us but to no avail except one lady. A fellow shopper and CL lover was trying them on too and gave him a guilt trip for not getting them for me. We ended up still walking away from them, but this morning DH started talking about that lady and had a change of heart. I ended up getting my pair from Saks because the condition of the shoe was so much better and was in my TTS. Without further, my new babies. First LPs and first total exotic pair...Aquarel Python Lady Peeps 150mm. Pics don't do them justice. I tried to take a good pic of the pair by themselves but the light caused the color to wash out so there aren't any white spots actually!



One word: amazing


----------



## fumi

texas87 said:


> I have a very special reveal. I showed DH the Instagram pics of these when someone posted them on here a few days ago. Surprisingly he loved them. We went to nordstroms yesterday and I fell in love. DH loved them too but since he got me a pair last week he said no. The SAs and even other shoppers tried their best to sell it to us but to no avail except one lady. A fellow shopper and CL lover was trying them on too and gave him a guilt trip for not getting them for me. We ended up still walking away from them, but this morning DH started talking about that lady and had a change of heart. I ended up getting my pair from Saks because the condition of the shoe was so much better and was in my TTS. Without further, my new babies. First LPs and first total exotic pair...Aquarel Python Lady Peeps 150mm. Pics don't do them justice. I tried to take a good pic of the pair by themselves but the light caused the color to wash out so there aren't any white spots actually!



Holy :censor: these are amazing!


----------



## mrl1005

texas87 said:
			
		

> I have a very special reveal. I showed DH the Instagram pics of these when someone posted them on here a few days ago. Surprisingly he loved them. We went to nordstroms yesterday and I fell in love. DH loved them too but since he got me a pair last week he said no. The SAs and even other shoppers tried their best to sell it to us but to no avail except one lady. A fellow shopper and CL lover was trying them on too and gave him a guilt trip for not getting them for me. We ended up still walking away from them, but this morning DH started talking about that lady and had a change of heart. I ended up getting my pair from Saks because the condition of the shoe was so much better and was in my TTS. Without further, my new babies. First LPs and first total exotic pair...Aquarel Python Lady Peeps 150mm. Pics don't do them justice. I tried to take a good pic of the pair by themselves but the light caused the color to wash out so there aren't any white spots actually!



Loooovvvvveeeeee them!!!!


----------



## beagly911

texas87 said:


> I have a very special reveal. I showed DH the Instagram pics of these when someone posted them on here a few days ago. Surprisingly he loved them. We went to nordstroms yesterday and I fell in love. DH loved them too but since he got me a pair last week he said no. The SAs and even other shoppers tried their best to sell it to us but to no avail except one lady. A fellow shopper and CL lover was trying them on too and gave him a guilt trip for not getting them for me. We ended up still walking away from them, but this morning DH started talking about that lady and had a change of heart. I ended up getting my pair from Saks because the condition of the shoe was so much better and was in my TTS. Without further, my new babies. First LPs and first total exotic pair...Aquarel Python Lady Peeps 150mm. Pics don't do them justice. I tried to take a good pic of the pair by themselves but the light caused the color to wash out so there aren't any white spots actually!


Absolutely incredible!!  Lucky lady!!  Congrats!


----------



## stilly

texas87 said:


> I have a very special reveal. I showed DH the Instagram pics of these when someone posted them on here a few days ago. Surprisingly he loved them. We went to nordstroms yesterday and I fell in love. DH loved them too but since he got me a pair last week he said no. The SAs and even other shoppers tried their best to sell it to us but to no avail except one lady. A fellow shopper and CL lover was trying them on too and gave him a guilt trip for not getting them for me. We ended up still walking away from them, but this morning DH started talking about that lady and had a change of heart. I ended up getting my pair from Saks because the condition of the shoe was so much better and was in my TTS. Without further, my new babies. First LPs and first total exotic pair...Aquarel Python Lady Peeps 150mm. Pics don't do them justice. I tried to take a good pic of the pair by themselves but the light caused the color to wash out so there aren't any white spots actually!



These look gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## Fatfei

Stunning!!!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Jullieq said:


> These are so pretty! May I know what is the name of these beauties?



These are dillians with bow taken off


----------



## megt10

texas87 said:


> I have a very special reveal. I showed DH the Instagram pics of these when someone posted them on here a few days ago. Surprisingly he loved them. We went to nordstroms yesterday and I fell in love. DH loved them too but since he got me a pair last week he said no. The SAs and even other shoppers tried their best to sell it to us but to no avail except one lady. A fellow shopper and CL lover was trying them on too and gave him a guilt trip for not getting them for me. We ended up still walking away from them, but this morning DH started talking about that lady and had a change of heart. I ended up getting my pair from Saks because the condition of the shoe was so much better and was in my TTS. Without further, my new babies. First LPs and first total exotic pair...Aquarel Python Lady Peeps 150mm. Pics don't do them justice. I tried to take a good pic of the pair by themselves but the light caused the color to wash out so there aren't any white spots actually!



Oh these are gorgeous and look so good on you. What a good DH you have. Congrats.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

texas87 said:
			
		

> I have a very special reveal. I showed DH the Instagram pics of these when someone posted them on here a few days ago. Surprisingly he loved them. We went to nordstroms yesterday and I fell in love. DH loved them too but since he got me a pair last week he said no. The SAs and even other shoppers tried their best to sell it to us but to no avail except one lady. A fellow shopper and CL lover was trying them on too and gave him a guilt trip for not getting them for me. We ended up still walking away from them, but this morning DH started talking about that lady and had a change of heart. I ended up getting my pair from Saks because the condition of the shoe was so much better and was in my TTS. Without further, my new babies. First LPs and first total exotic pair...Aquarel Python Lady Peeps 150mm. Pics don't do them justice. I tried to take a good pic of the pair by themselves but the light caused the color to wash out so there aren't any white spots actually!



Wow these are magnificent!!!!!!!


----------



## GrRoxy

texas87 said:


> I have a very special reveal. I showed DH the Instagram pics of these when someone posted them on here a few days ago. Surprisingly he loved them. We went to nordstroms yesterday and I fell in love. DH loved them too but since he got me a pair last week he said no. The SAs and even other shoppers tried their best to sell it to us but to no avail except one lady. A fellow shopper and CL lover was trying them on too and gave him a guilt trip for not getting them for me. We ended up still walking away from them, but this morning DH started talking about that lady and had a change of heart. I ended up getting my pair from Saks because the condition of the shoe was so much better and was in my TTS. Without further, my new babies. First LPs and first total exotic pair...Aquarel Python Lady Peeps 150mm. Pics don't do them justice. I tried to take a good pic of the pair by themselves but the light caused the color to wash out so there aren't any white spots actually!



Lovely story and amazing shoes! Im so jealous! Enjoy them


----------



## martinaa

texas87 said:


> I have a very special reveal. I showed DH the Instagram pics of these when someone posted them on here a few days ago. Surprisingly he loved them. We went to nordstroms yesterday and I fell in love. DH loved them too but since he got me a pair last week he said no. The SAs and even other shoppers tried their best to sell it to us but to no avail except one lady. A fellow shopper and CL lover was trying them on too and gave him a guilt trip for not getting them for me. We ended up still walking away from them, but this morning DH started talking about that lady and had a change of heart. I ended up getting my pair from Saks because the condition of the shoe was so much better and was in my TTS. Without further, my new babies. First LPs and first total exotic pair...Aquarel Python Lady Peeps 150mm. Pics don't do them justice. I tried to take a good pic of the pair by themselves but the light caused the color to wash out so there aren't any white spots actually!



OMG! Congrats! I love them!!!


----------



## 9distelle

texas87 said:


> I have a very special reveal. I showed DH the Instagram pics of these when someone posted them on here a few days ago. Surprisingly he loved them. We went to nordstroms yesterday and I fell in love. DH loved them too but since he got me a pair last week he said no. The SAs and even other shoppers tried their best to sell it to us but to no avail except one lady. A fellow shopper and CL lover was trying them on too and gave him a guilt trip for not getting them for me. We ended up still walking away from them, but this morning DH started talking about that lady and had a change of heart. I ended up getting my pair from Saks because the condition of the shoe was so much better and was in my TTS. Without further, my new babies. First LPs and first total exotic pair...Aquarel Python Lady Peeps 150mm. Pics don't do them justice. I tried to take a good pic of the pair by themselves but the light caused the color to wash out so there aren't any white spots actually!


They look stunning on you, congrats!! How do you find in them?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

texas87 said:


> I have a very special reveal. I showed DH the Instagram pics of these when someone posted them on here a few days ago. Surprisingly he loved them. We went to nordstroms yesterday and I fell in love. DH loved them too but since he got me a pair last week he said no. The SAs and even other shoppers tried their best to sell it to us but to no avail except one lady. A fellow shopper and CL lover was trying them on too and gave him a guilt trip for not getting them for me. We ended up still walking away from them, but this morning DH started talking about that lady and had a change of heart. I ended up getting my pair from Saks because the condition of the shoe was so much better and was in my TTS. Without further, my new babies. First LPs and first total exotic pair...Aquarel Python Lady Peeps 150mm. Pics don't do them justice. I tried to take a good pic of the pair by themselves but the light caused the color to wash out so there aren't any white spots actually!


Wow! Those are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## poppyseed

jchen815 said:


> I am in love with these! So sparkly  Catenita 140s!!



Gongratulations!! I've been wanting some mutliglitter in my life for soo long, I will be drooling over yours for a bit if you don't mind


----------



## poppyseed

texas87 said:


> I have a very special reveal. I showed DH the Instagram pics of these when someone posted them on here a few days ago. Surprisingly he loved them. We went to nordstroms yesterday and I fell in love. DH loved them too but since he got me a pair last week he said no. The SAs and even other shoppers tried their best to sell it to us but to no avail except one lady. A fellow shopper and CL lover was trying them on too and gave him a guilt trip for not getting them for me. We ended up still walking away from them, but this morning DH started talking about that lady and had a change of heart. I ended up getting my pair from Saks because the condition of the shoe was so much better and was in my TTS. Without further, my new babies. First LPs and first total exotic pair...Aquarel Python Lady Peeps 150mm. Pics don't do them justice. I tried to take a good pic of the pair by themselves but the light caused the color to wash out so there aren't any white spots actually!



WOW! They are absolutely beautiful! They are up there with Batiks and Carnavals, on the "amazing bright coloured exotics dream list"!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

texas87 said:


> I have a very special reveal. I showed DH the Instagram pics of these when someone posted them on here a few days ago. Surprisingly he loved them. We went to nordstroms yesterday and I fell in love. DH loved them too but since he got me a pair last week he said no. The SAs and even other shoppers tried their best to sell it to us but to no avail except one lady. A fellow shopper and CL lover was trying them on too and gave him a guilt trip for not getting them for me. We ended up still walking away from them, but this morning DH started talking about that lady and had a change of heart. I ended up getting my pair from Saks because the condition of the shoe was so much better and was in my TTS. Without further, my new babies. First LPs and first total exotic pair...Aquarel Python Lady Peeps 150mm. Pics don't do them justice. I tried to take a good pic of the pair by themselves but the light caused the color to wash out so there aren't any white spots actually!




Absolutely beautiful, they look like they were made for you! Good job DH! Congrats!!


----------



## Perfect Day

texas87 said:


> I have a very special reveal. I showed DH the Instagram pics of these when someone posted them on here a few days ago. Surprisingly he loved them. We went to nordstroms yesterday and I fell in love. DH loved them too but since he got me a pair last week he said no. The SAs and even other shoppers tried their best to sell it to us but to no avail except one lady. A fellow shopper and CL lover was trying them on too and gave him a guilt trip for not getting them for me. We ended up still walking away from them, but this morning DH started talking about that lady and had a change of heart. I ended up getting my pair from Saks because the condition of the shoe was so much better and was in my TTS. Without further, my new babies. First LPs and first total exotic pair...Aquarel Python Lady Peeps 150mm. Pics don't do them justice. I tried to take a good pic of the pair by themselves but the light caused the color to wash out so there aren't any white spots actually!



Beautiful ..... drool


----------



## DebbiNC

texas87 said:


> I have a very special reveal. I showed DH the Instagram pics of these when someone posted them on here a few days ago. Surprisingly he loved them. We went to nordstroms yesterday and I fell in love. DH loved them too but since he got me a pair last week he said no. The SAs and even other shoppers tried their best to sell it to us but to no avail except one lady. A fellow shopper and CL lover was trying them on too and gave him a guilt trip for not getting them for me. We ended up still walking away from them, but this morning DH started talking about that lady and had a change of heart. I ended up getting my pair from Saks because the condition of the shoe was so much better and was in my TTS. Without further, my new babies. First LPs and first total exotic pair...Aquarel Python Lady Peeps 150mm. Pics don't do them justice. I tried to take a good pic of the pair by themselves but the light caused the color to wash out so there aren't any white spots actually!



Wow! These are some of the prettiest exotics I've ever seen!  Give DH an extra kiss!


----------



## poppyseed

So I finally got my first pair of knee high boots (bargain ebay find $350) These are as small as I can go in this style, so suffering today trying to break them in.
I believe these are called Trotte Avec Moi, what a cute name! They are dark brown suede, now I'm not a fan of brown, but this is lush bittersweet chocolate brown that I can make exception for


----------



## blueeyeskelli

poppyseed said:
			
		

> So I finally got my first pair of knee high boots (bargain ebay find $350) These are as small as I can go in this style, so suffering today trying to break them in.
> I believe these are called Trotte Avec Moi, what a cute name! They are dark brown suede, now I'm not a fan of brown, but this is lush bittersweet chocolate brown that I can make exception for



Congrats!! X they look good on you


----------



## mrl1005

poppyseed said:
			
		

> So I finally got my first pair of knee high boots (bargain ebay find $350) These are as small as I can go in this style, so suffering today trying to break them in.
> I believe these are called Trotte Avec Moi, what a cute name! They are dark brown suede, now I'm not a fan of brown, but this is lush bittersweet chocolate brown that I can make exception for



They're lovely!! And even better for the price of them!!!


----------



## poppyseed

blueeyeskelli said:


> Congrats!! X they look good on you





mrl1005 said:


> They're lovely!! And even better for the price of them!!!



Thanks! I do love ebay sometimes


----------



## Louboufan

texas87 said:


> I have a very special reveal. I showed DH the Instagram pics of these when someone posted them on here a few days ago. Surprisingly he loved them. We went to nordstroms yesterday and I fell in love. DH loved them too but since he got me a pair last week he said no. The SAs and even other shoppers tried their best to sell it to us but to no avail except one lady. A fellow shopper and CL lover was trying them on too and gave him a guilt trip for not getting them for me. We ended up still walking away from them, but this morning DH started talking about that lady and had a change of heart. I ended up getting my pair from Saks because the condition of the shoe was so much better and was in my TTS. Without further, my new babies. First LPs and first total exotic pair...Aquarel Python Lady Peeps 150mm. Pics don't do them justice. I tried to take a good pic of the pair by themselves but the light caused the color to wash out so there aren't any white spots actually!



Gorgeous!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

poppyseed said:


> So I finally got my first pair of knee high boots (bargain ebay find $350) These are as small as I can go in this style, so suffering today trying to break them in.
> I believe these are called Trotte Avec Moi, what a cute name! They are dark brown suede, now I'm not a fan of brown, but this is lush bittersweet chocolate brown that I can make exception for



Wow that's a fantastic price!!!  Congrats


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

poppyseed said:


> So I finally got my first pair of knee high boots (bargain ebay find $350) These are as small as I can go in this style, so suffering today trying to break them in.
> I believe these are called Trotte Avec Moi, what a cute name! They are dark brown suede, now I'm not a fan of brown, but this is lush bittersweet chocolate brown that I can make exception for
> 
> 
> View attachment 1968674



Those are super cute!


----------



## wannaprada

texas87 said:
			
		

> I have a very special reveal. I showed DH the Instagram pics of these when someone posted them on here a few days ago. Surprisingly he loved them. We went to nordstroms yesterday and I fell in love. DH loved them too but since he got me a pair last week he said no. The SAs and even other shoppers tried their best to sell it to us but to no avail except one lady. A fellow shopper and CL lover was trying them on too and gave him a guilt trip for not getting them for me. We ended up still walking away from them, but this morning DH started talking about that lady and had a change of heart. I ended up getting my pair from Saks because the condition of the shoe was so much better and was in my TTS. Without further, my new babies. First LPs and first total exotic pair...Aquarel Python Lady Peeps 150mm. Pics don't do them justice. I tried to take a good pic of the pair by themselves but the light caused the color to wash out so there aren't any white spots actually!



They look great on you, congrats!




			
				poppyseed said:
			
		

> So I finally got my first pair of knee high boots (bargain ebay find $350) These are as small as I can go in this style, so suffering today trying to break them in.
> I believe these are called Trotte Avec Moi, what a cute name! They are dark brown suede, now I'm not a fan of brown, but this is lush bittersweet chocolate brown that I can make exception for



Love your boots and what a steal! Congrats!


----------



## poppyseed

hermosa_vogue said:


> Wow that's a fantastic price!!!  Congrats





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are super cute!





wannaprada said:


> They look great on you, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your boots and what a steal! Congrats!



Thank you all!


----------



## megt10

poppyseed said:


> So I finally got my first pair of knee high boots (bargain ebay find $350) These are as small as I can go in this style, so suffering today trying to break them in.
> I believe these are called Trotte Avec Moi, what a cute name! They are dark brown suede, now I'm not a fan of brown, but this is lush bittersweet chocolate brown that I can make exception for
> 
> 
> View attachment 1968674



These are gorgeous boots, congrats.


----------



## megt10

I just got from NAP a pair of black Ron Rons. I have so many shoes that I am not able to wear all day but this style really works for me and being a classic shoe goes with everything. I went up a half size even though NAP said to go up a full size and they fit perfectly.


----------



## DebbiNC

megt10 said:


> I just got from NAP a pair of black Ron Rons. I have so many shoes that I am not able to wear all day but this style really works for me and being a classic shoe goes with everything. I went up a half size even though NAP said to go up a full size and they fit perfectly.




Gotta love a classic "go to" shoe! And these do look comfortable! Congrats.


----------



## poppyseed

megt10 said:


> I just got from NAP a pair of black Ron Rons. I have so many shoes that I am not able to wear all day but this style really works for me and being a classic shoe goes with everything. I went up a half size even though NAP said to go up a full size and they fit perfectly.



Congrats Meg! I'm a big Ron Ron fan, they're a great shoe...for and with everything!


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> I just got from NAP a pair of black Ron Rons. I have so many shoes that I am not able to wear all day but this style really works for me and being a classic shoe goes with everything. I went up a half size even though NAP said to go up a full size and they fit perfectly.



Congrats Meg!


----------



## wannaprada

Received my Dugueclina booties and while they are very pretty, I have to send them back in part because of the heel slippage. I like but don't love them and at full price I must LOVE them!


----------



## beagly911

poppyseed said:


> So I finally got my first pair of knee high boots (bargain ebay find $350) These are as small as I can go in this style, so suffering today trying to break them in.
> I believe these are called Trotte Avec Moi, what a cute name! They are dark brown suede, now I'm not a fan of brown, but this is lush bittersweet chocolate brown that I can make exception for
> 
> 
> View attachment 1968674


Love them poppy, and such a deal!!  Congrats!



megt10 said:


> I just got from NAP a pair of black Ron Rons. I have so many shoes that I am not able to wear all day but this style really works for me and being a classic shoe goes with everything. I went up a half size even though NAP said to go up a full size and they fit perfectly.


A great classic meg, they WILL go with everything!!


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> I just got from NAP a pair of black Ron Rons. I have so many shoes that I am not able to wear all day but this style really works for me and being a classic shoe goes with everything. I went up a half size even though NAP said to go up a full size and they fit perfectly.






			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Received my Dugueclina booties and while they are very pretty, I have to send them back in part because of the heel slippage. I like but don't love them and at full price I must LOVE them!



Love the choices ladies


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Received my Dugueclina booties and while they are very pretty, I have to send them back in part because of the heel slippage. I like but don't love them and at full price I must LOVE them!



They are beautiful but if you don't love them...so sorry!


----------



## jeninvan

My new very croise in fuchsia I've always wanted these but couldn't pull the trigger when they first came out but when I saw them pop up in my size I had to get them


----------



## mikeyta

after returning my spike spigales flat , I go back to order again in nude color.
My Dh shook his head while receiving the package for me.


----------



## Christchrist

jeninvan said:
			
		

> My new very croise in fuchsia I've always wanted these but couldn't pull the trigger when they first came out but when I saw them pop up in my size I had to get them



Oooooo pretty


----------



## kham

wannaprada said:


> Received my Dugueclina booties and while they are very pretty, I have to send them back in part because of the heel slippage. I like but don't love them and at full price I must LOVE them!



Nice, Wanna, but I agree with you. Must Love for full price . Well, the good news is, you can use the money for a couple pair that are on sale


----------



## hollyannaeree

Corde Zoulou - just came in today after a nightmare trying to order these through Saks and they STILL messed up - ordered the corde and the black - they sent two corde - then i had to order the black again, charge me twice. I'm pretty displeased with their service. I ordered through customer service too so...not sure what's going on there. -__-


----------



## fumi

hollyannaeree said:


> Corde Zoulou - just came in today after a nightmare trying to order these through Saks and they STILL messed up - ordered the corde and the black - they sent two corde - then i had to order the black again, charge me twice. I'm pretty displeased with their service. I ordered through customer service too so...not sure what's going on there. -__-



They look great on you!


----------



## Christchrist

hollyannaeree said:
			
		

> Corde Zoulou - just came in today after a nightmare trying to order these through Saks and they STILL messed up - ordered the corde and the black - they sent two corde - then i had to order the black again, charge me twice. I'm pretty displeased with their service. I ordered through customer service too so...not sure what's going on there. -__-



Sexy. Great shoe on you


----------



## brittany729

hollyannaeree said:


> Corde Zoulou - just came in today after a nightmare trying to order these through Saks and they STILL messed up - ordered the corde and the black - they sent two corde - then i had to order the black again, charge me twice. I'm pretty displeased with their service. I ordered through customer service too so...not sure what's going on there. -__-


Now that's a HOT shoe!


----------



## hollyannaeree

haha thank you ; ) cant wait for the black ones to come in now!



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous color, congrats.





wannaprada said:


> Congrats on the purchases!
> 
> 
> 
> Shoe twins! And I love the keychain! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that color!





Christchrist said:


> Love that yellow





indypup said:


> You are so very lucky to have scored Dillians!   They look fantastic on you!
> 
> For reference, it looks like your second pair here is actually the Lady Lynch, which has a higher and straighter heel than the Ron Ron (this version is pretty HTF as well!).   They're gorgeous!
> 
> *Holly*, the yellow on your Decollete is beautiful!
> 
> *CC*, those Biancas are amazing.  And the suede.





brittany729 said:


> Now that's a HOT shoe!


----------



## AimsT

These just came in today! Black glitter with gold stitching.


----------



## JessieG

AimsT said:
			
		

> These just came in today! Black glitter with gold stitching.



Nice..


----------



## poppyseed

jeninvan said:


> My new very croise in fuchsia I've always wanted these but couldn't pull the trigger when they first came out but when I saw them pop up in my size I had to get them
> 
> View attachment 1970192



Love them! I have them in another colourway (camel/gold/red) and they are great to wear, very comfy!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

poppyseed said:


> Love them! I have them in another colourway (camel/gold/red) and they are great to wear, very comfy!



Oooh do you have pics of these poppyseed?  They sound fabulous



AimsT said:


> These just came in today! Black glitter with gold stitching.



I LOVE Jennys!!  These are gorgeous


----------



## poppyseed

hermosa_vogue said:


> Oooh do you have pics of these poppyseed?  They sound fabulous
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Jennys!!  These are gorgeous



There you go, page 8 of my collection thread
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/poppyseeds-collection-thread-707892-8.html


----------



## megt10

DebbiNC said:


> Gotta love a classic "go to" shoe! And these do look comfortable! Congrats.





poppyseed said:


> Congrats Meg! I'm a big Ron Ron fan, they're a great shoe...for and with everything!





wannaprada said:


> Congrats Meg!





beagly911 said:


> Love them poppy, and such a deal!!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> A great classic meg, they WILL go with everything!!





Christchrist said:


> Love the choices ladies





jeninvan said:


> My new very croise in fuchsia I've always wanted these but couldn't pull the trigger when they first came out but when I saw them pop up in my size I had to get them
> 
> View attachment 1970192


These are so pretty. I love the color.


hollyannaeree said:


> Corde Zoulou - just came in today after a nightmare trying to order these through Saks and they STILL messed up - ordered the corde and the black - they sent two corde - then i had to order the black again, charge me twice. I'm pretty displeased with their service. I ordered through customer service too so...not sure what's going on there. -__-


They look fantastic on you.


AimsT said:


> These just came in today! Black glitter with gold stitching.


Gorgeous shoes, congrats.
Thanks so much ladies.


----------



## poppyseed

My Christmas shoes arrived today!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

poppyseed said:
			
		

> My Christmas shoes arrived today!



Omg PP!


----------



## beagly911

poppyseed said:


> My Christmas shoes arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1971035



OH so pretty!!


----------



## poppyseed

Pigalle Plato 140 multi glitter


----------



## heiress-ox

hollyannaeree said:


> Corde Zoulou - just came in today after a nightmare trying to order these through Saks and they STILL messed up - ordered the corde and the black - they sent two corde - then i had to order the black again, charge me twice. I'm pretty displeased with their service. I ordered through customer service too so...not sure what's going on there. -__-



love them, they look amazing on! i actually had a dream about this shoe last night :giggles: but then i woke up and realized @ 5'6" i'd be super tall- how do you find the 160s?




texas87 said:


> I have a very special reveal. I showed DH the Instagram pics of these when someone posted them on here a few days ago. Surprisingly he loved them. We went to nordstroms yesterday and I fell in love. DH loved them too but since he got me a pair last week he said no. The SAs and even other shoppers tried their best to sell it to us but to no avail except one lady. A fellow shopper and CL lover was trying them on too and gave him a guilt trip for not getting them for me. We ended up still walking away from them, but this morning DH started talking about that lady and had a change of heart. I ended up getting my pair from Saks because the condition of the shoe was so much better and was in my TTS. Without further, my new babies. First LPs and first total exotic pair...Aquarel Python Lady Peeps 150mm. Pics don't do them justice. I tried to take a good pic of the pair by themselves but the light caused the color to wash out so there aren't any white spots actually!



these are beautiful, point blank, period.


----------



## Christchrist

AimsT said:
			
		

> These just came in today! Black glitter with gold stitching.



That's a very nice shoe with glitter.


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Pigalle Plato 140 multi glitter



Awwww it's so pretty


----------



## WildPinkFairy

I'm new in CL's world and this is my very first purchase. I'm kind of regretting now, i feel like i should have gotten the iconic red sole first  but I love this wedge still.  On my next purchase it would be def the red sole


----------



## mularice

WildPinkFairy said:
			
		

> I'm new in CL's world and this is my very first purchase. I'm kind of regretting now, i feel like i should have gotten the iconic red sole first  but I love this wedge still.  On my next purchase it would be def the red sole



Congrats on your first pair!!! Exciting times


----------



## WildPinkFairy

mularice said:


> Congrats on your first pair!!! Exciting times



Thanks love


----------



## DariaD

poppyseed said:


> Pigalle Plato 140 multi glitter
> View attachment 1971085




Omg, Poppy, they are AMAZING!!! You will be rockstar on any party! 
I hope you will get tons of compliments because you do deserve them, girl!


----------



## fumi

AimsT said:


> These just came in today! Black glitter with gold stitching.



I love the Jennys! They look great on you.


----------



## fumi

poppyseed said:


> Pigalle Plato 140 multi glitter
> 
> 
> View attachment 1971085



Gorgeous! Where did you get these? Do you know if they come in 120mm?


----------



## fumi

WildPinkFairy said:


> I'm new in CL's world and this is my very first purchase. I'm kind of regretting now, i feel like i should have gotten the iconic red sole first  but I love this wedge still.  On my next purchase it would be def the red sole



Cute shoes!


----------



## hollyannaeree

you're the same height as me haha - idk idc usually - it is what it is. im not going to let it stop me from wearing the shoes I want to wear. lifes too short!



heiress-ox said:


> love them, they look amazing on! i actually had a dream about this shoe last night :giggles: but then i woke up and realized @ 5'6" i'd be super tall- how do you find the 160s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are beautiful, point blank, period.


----------



## jeninvan

poppyseed said:


> Love them! I have them in another colourway (camel/gold/red) and they are great to wear, very comfy!



Oooo I love that color too


----------



## jeninvan

megt10 said:


> These are so pretty. I love the color.
> 
> They look fantastic on you.
> 
> Gorgeous shoes, congrats.
> Thanks so much ladies.



Thank you


----------



## WildPinkFairy

fumi said:


> Cute shoes!



Thanks love


----------



## texas87

martinaa said:


> OMG! Congrats! I love them!!!



Thank you so much Martina! I love them too



GrRoxy said:


> Lovely story and amazing shoes! Im so jealous! Enjoy them



Thanks GrRoxy, it was a pretty fun story



Sincerelycass11 said:


> Wow these are magnificent!!!!!!!



Thanks Cass!



megt10 said:


> Oh these are gorgeous and look so good on you. What a good DH you have. Congrats.



Thank you so much Meg you are too sweet! I adore all of your new additions too by the way, especially those Valentino booties. I contemplated those too hehe 



stilly said:


> These look gorgeous on you!!!



Thank you Stilly..coming from the pigalle queen that means a lot!



beagly911 said:


> Absolutely incredible!!  Lucky lady!!  Congrats!



Thank you Beagly. I agree, I am very lucky!




mrl1005 said:


> Loooovvvvveeeeee them!!!!







fumi said:


> Holy :censor: these are amazing!



Thank you Fumi! I thought the same thing about your recent additions which are incredible!



hermosa_vogue said:


> One word: amazing



Thank you Hermosa!



Christchrist said:


> Lucky girl. They are so pretty



Thanks CC!


----------



## texas87

9distelle said:


> They look stunning on you, congrats!! How do you find in them?



Thank you Distelle! If your question is how did I find them, I happened to see them in nordies and saks. If you are asking how I sized in them, I went TTS but I could have gone 1/2 up with padding! TTS gave me no heel slippage but will need to be stretched in the toes! Hope that helps


----------



## texas87

wow not sure how my multiquote deleted all of these but here is a second thank you!!



wannaprada said:


> They look great on you, congrats!
> 
> Thank you Wanna, you're too sweet!
> 
> 
> Love your boots and what a steal! Congrats!





Louboufan said:


> Gorgeous!



thanks loubou



DebbiNC said:


> Wow! These are some of the prettiest exotics I've ever seen!  Give DH an extra kiss!



Thank you Debbi, they are even prettier in person. I gave DH many extra kisses that day!



Perfect Day said:


> Beautiful ..... drool


Thank you Perfect Day!



jess10141 said:


> Absolutely beautiful, they look like they were made for you! Good job DH! Congrats!!



Thanks Jess, DH did a great job indeed!



poppyseed said:


> WOW! They are absolutely beautiful! They are up there with Batiks and Carnavals, on the "amazing bright coloured exotics dream list"!



Thank you Poppy! I agree, its such a fun print. I dont have the Batiks or Carnavals but those are both up there on my list. They are soooo stunning!


----------



## indypup

WildPinkFairy said:
			
		

> I'm new in CL's world and this is my very first purchase. I'm kind of regretting now, i feel like i should have gotten the iconic red sole first  but I love this wedge still.  On my next purchase it would be def the red sole



Don't regret it!!  Those are great!  You'll get others that aren't wedges in the near future I'm sure.  Trust me, people still notice the red sole when you walk... I've had people mention and compliment the flash of red even when I wear my flats!


----------



## Christchrist

WildPinkFairy said:
			
		

> I'm new in CL's world and this is my very first purchase. I'm kind of regretting now, i feel like i should have gotten the iconic red sole first  but I love this wedge still.  On my next purchase it would be def the red sole



No sad face. That wedge is adorable and fierce


----------



## JessieG

Hello lover...I've been waiting for you my whole life....

Totally obsessed with these shoes! Can't believe they're mine!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

poppyseed said:


> Pigalle Plato 140 multi glitter



I'm so in love!


----------



## evanescent

JessieG said:


> Hello lover...I've been waiting for you my whole life....
> 
> Totally obsessed with these shoes! Can't believe they're mine!!



I LOVE them on you!!! Congrats Jessie! I know how much you've been wanting them!



poppyseed said:


> Pigalle Plato 140 multi glitter
> 
> View attachment 1971085



Perfect Christmas shoes! 



jeninvan said:


> My new very croise in fuchsia I've always wanted these but couldn't pull the trigger when they first came out but when I saw them pop up in my size I had to get them
> 
> View attachment 1970192



Gorgeous!



megt10 said:


> I just got from NAP a pair of black Ron Rons. I have so many shoes that I am not able to wear all day but this style really works for me and being a classic shoe goes with everything. I went up a half size even though NAP said to go up a full size and they fit perfectly.



My favourites! You'll get so much wear out of them Meg!



texas87 said:


> I have a very special reveal. I showed DH the Instagram pics of these when someone posted them on here a few days ago. Surprisingly he loved them. We went to nordstroms yesterday and I fell in love. DH loved them too but since he got me a pair last week he said no. The SAs and even other shoppers tried their best to sell it to us but to no avail except one lady. A fellow shopper and CL lover was trying them on too and gave him a guilt trip for not getting them for me. We ended up still walking away from them, but this morning DH started talking about that lady and had a change of heart. I ended up getting my pair from Saks because the condition of the shoe was so much better and was in my TTS. Without further, my new babies. First LPs and first total exotic pair...Aquarel Python Lady Peeps 150mm. Pics don't do them justice. I tried to take a good pic of the pair by themselves but the light caused the color to wash out so there aren't any white spots actually!



OMG  AMAZING!!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

JessieG said:


> Hello lover...I've been waiting for you my whole life....
> 
> Totally obsessed with these shoes! Can't believe they're mine!!



oh
my
gosh

amazing


----------



## beagly911

WildPinkFairy said:


> I'm new in CL's world and this is my very first purchase. I'm kind of regretting now, i feel like i should have gotten the iconic red sole first  but I love this wedge still.  On my next purchase it would be def the red sole


Oh, no sad face needed they are great!!  Congrats on your first pair!  I know the second will come to you soon!


----------



## beagly911

JessieG said:


> Hello lover...I've been waiting for you my whole life....
> 
> Totally obsessed with these shoes! Can't believe they're mine!!



Congrats, so glad you got them!!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Hello lover...I've been waiting for you my whole life....
> 
> Totally obsessed with these shoes! Can't believe they're mine!!



Oh girl. I'm so happy for you.  Congrats


----------



## fumi

JessieG said:


> Hello lover...I've been waiting for you my whole life....
> 
> Totally obsessed with these shoes! Can't believe they're mine!!



Love this color


----------



## mrl1005

AimsT said:
			
		

> These just came in today! Black glitter with gold stitching.



Very pretty!! You wear slings so well!


----------



## mrl1005

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Pigalle Plato 140 multi glitter



Pretty! Yay! Congrats!!


----------



## mrl1005

JessieG said:
			
		

> Hello lover...I've been waiting for you my whole life....
> 
> Totally obsessed with these shoes! Can't believe they're mine!!



Gorgeous!!!!! They look amazing on you!!!!!


----------



## stilly

JessieG said:


> Hello lover...I've been waiting for you my whole life....
> 
> Totally obsessed with these shoes! Can't believe they're mine!!



Love the Neons!!!
Totally gorgeous!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Love the choices ladies






			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> They are beautiful but if you don't love them...so sorry!



Thanks ladies.




			
				jeninvan said:
			
		

> My new very croise in fuchsia I've always wanted these but couldn't pull the trigger when they first came out but when I saw them pop up in my size I had to get them



Love that color, congrats!




			
				kham said:
			
		

> Nice, Wanna, but I agree with you. Must Love for full price . Well, the good news is, you can use the money for a couple pair that are on sale



Kham, you know me well! Lol! I shipped the boots back the same day and thank goodness because they are on the sale list! I ordered the Love Me and I'm waiting to see if the Lady Gres is available in my size. Fingers crossed!




			
				hollyannaeree said:
			
		

> Corde Zoulou - just came in today after a nightmare trying to order these through Saks and they STILL messed up - ordered the corde and the black - they sent two corde - then i had to order the black again, charge me twice. I'm pretty displeased with their service. I ordered through customer service too so...not sure what's going on there. -__-



Those are hot!




			
				AimsT said:
			
		

> These just came in today! Black glitter with gold stitching.



Congrats!




			
				poppyseed said:
			
		

> Pigalle Plato 140 multi glitter



Perfect shoe for the holiday, congrats!




			
				JessieG said:
			
		

> Hello lover...I've been waiting for you my whole life....
> 
> Totally obsessed with these shoes! Can't believe they're mine!!



 Love them!


----------



## JessieG

Thanks everyone...am very excited to finally have these!


----------



## WildPinkFairy

beagly911 said:


> Oh, no sad face needed they are great!!  Congrats on your first pair!  I know the second will come to you soon!



Aaw, thanks love. I need that iconic red sole soon.


----------



## pocketsandbows

.


----------



## pocketsandbows

These are my first pair CL's! Pigalle 120 in nude


----------



## jeninvan

pocketsandbows said:


> These are my first pair CL's! Pigalle 120 in nude



They are TDF congrats in your first pair


----------



## gfairenoughh

pocketsandbows said:


> These are my first pair CL's! Pigalle 120 in nude



Great start! Welcome to the club!!


----------



## pocketsandbows

gfairenoughh said:


> Great start! Welcome to the club!!



Thank you!! My last 3 toes are soo curled over though :0(. The heel height doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## pocketsandbows

jeninvan said:


> They are TDF congrats in your first pair



Thank you!!!!


----------



## poppyseed

DariaD said:


> Omg, Poppy, they are AMAZING!!! You will be rockstar on any party!
> I hope you will get tons of compliments because you do deserve them, girl!



Daria! Your're so sweet!
They definitely are party shoes for me at the moment, no walking, just standing near a table or chair for support with a nice glass of wine


----------



## poppyseed

fumi said:


> Gorgeous! Where did you get these? Do you know if they come in 120mm?



Haha, ebay!! I think they did come in 120 and I wish mine were 120. I think some ladies here have them in 120, maybe in nude glitter.


----------



## poppyseed

jeninvan said:


> Oooo I love that color too



Thank you, i think it's the best colourway actually. Always wanted the cream/pink version and when I finally got them, I realised I prefer the camel/red


----------



## poppyseed

hermosa_vogue said:


> I'm so in love!





mrl1005 said:


> Pretty! Yay! Congrats!!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## poppyseed

evanescent said:


> I LOVE them on you!!! Congrats Jessie! I know how much you've been wanting them!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect Christmas shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> My favourites! You'll get so much wear out of them Meg!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG  AMAZING!!!





wannaprada said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> Love that color, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Kham, you know me well! Lol! I shipped the boots back the same day and thank goodness because they are on the sale list! I ordered the Love Me and I'm waiting to see if the Lady Gres is available in my size. Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are hot!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect shoe for the holiday, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Love them!



Thank you!Bring on the parties!!


----------



## poppyseed

JessieG said:


> Hello lover...I've been waiting for you my whole life....
> 
> Totally obsessed with these shoes! Can't believe they're mine!!



Wow, these are amazing!So bright!! You must post some outfit phtoos with them pretty please...


----------



## megt10

poppyseed said:


> Pigalle Plato 140 multi glitter
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1971085


Gorgeous shoes. 


WildPinkFairy said:


> I'm new in CL's world and this is my very first purchase. I'm kind of regretting now, i feel like i should have gotten the iconic red sole first  but I love this wedge still.  On my next purchase it would be def the red sole


These are great. Don't worry there are more shoes in your future 


texas87 said:


> Thank you so much Martina! I love them too
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks GrRoxy, it was a pretty fun story
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Cass!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Meg you are too sweet! I adore all of your new additions too by the way, especially those Valentino booties. I contemplated those too hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Stilly..coming from the pigalle queen that means a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Beagly. I agree, I am very lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Fumi! I thought the same thing about your recent additions which are incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Hermosa!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks CC!


Thanks Texas, I wore the booties yesterday and they are so comfortable and easy to walk in. You should get them .


JessieG said:


> Hello lover...I've been waiting for you my whole life....
> 
> Totally obsessed with these shoes! Can't believe they're mine!!


They are hot!


evanescent said:


> I LOVE them on you!!! Congrats Jessie! I know how much you've been wanting them!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect Christmas shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> My favourites! You'll get so much wear out of them Meg!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG  AMAZING!!!


Thank you. I have so many shoes that are really just special occasion shoes and so these are just pretty and wearable on a daily basis.


pocketsandbows said:


> These are my first pair CL's! Pigalle 120 in nude



Wow they are beautiful. If you can wear this shoe you will be be able to wear most CL's without a problem.


----------



## wannaprada

pocketsandbows said:
			
		

> These are my first pair CL's! Pigalle 120 in nude



Shoe twins! Congrats and welcome to the addiction! If they feel tight right now, then that's a good thing because they are going to stretch and you don't want them later flapping off.


----------



## pocketsandbows

wannaprada said:


> Shoe twins! Congrats and welcome to the addiction! If they feel tight right now, then that's a good thing because they are going to stretch and you don't want them later flapping off.



Thank you!! You sold me on the nude pair  I know they are supposed to feel tight, but are they supposed to feel like I have on too small shoes? My last 3 toes are literally curled and I am afraid to stand and put weight on them because it hurts so bad. The heel height is a piece of cake for me, but I need my toes to be a little more relaxed :cry:


----------



## pocketsandbows

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous shoes.
> 
> These are great. Don't worry there are more shoes in your future
> 
> Thanks Texas, I wore the booties yesterday and they are so comfortable and easy to walk in. You should get them .
> 
> They are hot!
> 
> Thank you. I have so many shoes that are really just special occasion shoes and so these are just pretty and wearable on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> Wow they are beautiful. If you can wear this shoe you will be be able to wear most CL's without a problem.



Thank you!! I'm so excited to have them!


----------



## Christchrist

Still waiting for my shoes . I'm still with you guys


----------



## wannaprada

pocketsandbows said:
			
		

> Thank you!! You sold me on the nude pair  I know they are supposed to feel tight, but are they supposed to feel like I have on too small shoes? My last 3 toes are literally curled and I am afraid to stand and put weight on them because it hurts so bad. The heel height is a piece of cake for me, but I need my toes to be a little more relaxed :cry:



No, they shouldn't feel that bad.  You might want to go up half a size. Maybe give it a day or two around the house on carpet to see if they loosen up a bit?


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Still waiting for my shoes . I'm still with you guys



Did your Biancas arrive?


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Did your Biancas arrive?



Yes!!! I love them. I have a soft pink flo coming from Miami


----------



## pocketsandbows

wannaprada said:


> No, they shouldn't feel that bad.  You might want to go up half a size. Maybe give it a day or two around the house on carpet to see if they loosen up a bit?



If I go up a size I would probably have a gap. I could stick my whole finger down the back of the 37.5 :cry: I'm going to try to get them stretched by a cobbler.


----------



## wannaprada

pocketsandbows said:
			
		

> If I go up a size I would probably have a gap. I could stick my whole finger down the back of the 37.5 :cry: I'm going to try to get them stretched by a cobbler.



Oh. My experience with Pigalles is that they stretch A LOT after a few wears, so you may want to suck up the pain for a little bit before taking them to a cobbler. You don't want to have them stretched professionally and then have them stretch some more on their own to the point you end up with that gap. There's a great thread on the forum done by piggy, I think, about the Pigalle, how it stretches, what it looks like once it stretches, etc. You may want to check it out before you do anything. Good luck!


----------



## mularice

I PICKED THEM UP TODAY!!!
May I introduce you to my absolute bargain.. GOLD WATERSNAKE AND GLITTER MAGGIES!
I know I said I didn't like gold and that I want grey/anthra maggies (I still do, UGH right there) but I think these a growing on me..! These are a 37. I think ideally I still need 36.5 but I can pad it out on the heel and have bought a million gel pads and heels pads to test out  Sorry for the pic spam (and the super dirty mirror eek! I'm just so happy!


----------



## poppyseed

mularice said:


> I PICKED THEM UP TODAY!!!
> May I introduce you to my absolute bargain.. GOLD WATERSNAKE AND GLITTER MAGGIES!
> I know I said I didn't like gold and that I want grey/anthra maggies (I still do, UGH right there) but I think these a growing on me..! These are a 37. I think ideally I still need 36.5 but I can pad it out on the heel and have bought a million gel pads and heels pads to test out  Sorry for the pic spam (and the super dirty mirror eek! I'm just so happy!
> 
> Well, I think they are AMAZING!!!


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:
			
		

> I PICKED THEM UP TODAY!!!
> May I introduce you to my absolute bargain.. GOLD WATERSNAKE AND GLITTER MAGGIES!
> I know I said I didn't like gold and that I want grey/anthra maggies (I still do, UGH right there) but I think these a growing on me..! These are a 37. I think ideally I still need 36.5 but I can pad it out on the heel and have bought a million gel pads and heels pads to test out  Sorry for the pic spam (and the super dirty mirror eek! I'm just so happy!



Shoe twins!!! Congrats. They are beautiful


----------



## soleilbrun

mularice said:


> I PICKED THEM UP TODAY!!!
> May I introduce you to my absolute bargain.. GOLD WATERSNAKE AND GLITTER MAGGIES!
> I know I said I didn't like gold and that I want grey/anthra maggies (I still do, UGH right there) but I think these a growing on me..! These are a 37. I think ideally I still need 36.5 but I can pad it out on the heel and have bought a million gel pads and heels pads to test out  Sorry for the pic spam (and the super dirty mirror eek! I'm just so happy!



They are just magnificent!!


----------



## soleilbrun

JessieG said:


> Hello lover...I've been waiting for you my whole life....
> 
> Totally obsessed with these shoes! Can't believe they're mine!!



Ooohhhh, they are splendid. Congrats!


----------



## martinaa

mularice said:


> I PICKED THEM UP TODAY!!!
> May I introduce you to my absolute bargain.. GOLD WATERSNAKE AND GLITTER MAGGIES!
> I know I said I didn't like gold and that I want grey/anthra maggies (I still do, UGH right there) but I think these a growing on me..! These are a 37. I think ideally I still need 36.5 but I can pad it out on the heel and have bought a million gel pads and heels pads to test out  Sorry for the pic spam (and the super dirty mirror eek! I'm just so happy!



Congrats on an amazing pair!


----------



## jeninvan

Just got two new pairs ... VP and rolando zip...thanks for lettinge share


----------



## jeninvan

mularice said:
			
		

> I PICKED THEM UP TODAY!!!
> May I introduce you to my absolute bargain.. GOLD WATERSNAKE AND GLITTER MAGGIES!
> I know I said I didn't like gold and that I want grey/anthra maggies (I still do, UGH right there) but I think these a growing on me..! These are a 37. I think ideally I still need 36.5 but I can pad it out on the heel and have bought a million gel pads and heels pads to test out  Sorry for the pic spam (and the super dirty mirror eek! I'm just so happy!



They are amazing congrats


----------



## fumi

mularice said:


> I PICKED THEM UP TODAY!!!
> May I introduce you to my absolute bargain.. GOLD WATERSNAKE AND GLITTER MAGGIES!
> I know I said I didn't like gold and that I want grey/anthra maggies (I still do, UGH right there) but I think these a growing on me..! These are a 37. I think ideally I still need 36.5 but I can pad it out on the heel and have bought a million gel pads and heels pads to test out  Sorry for the pic spam (and the super dirty mirror eek! I'm just so happy!




These are gorgeous! You lucky girl!


----------



## mrl1005

pocketsandbows said:
			
		

> These are my first pair CL's! Pigalle 120 in nude



An iconic CL, and a perfect first choice! The piggies do stretch, I promise! I've always said my toes are not fond of CLs when I make them endure the pain of breaking in/stretching out the toe box, but after they fit like a glove! 

And...they look absolutely stunning on you. 




			
				mularice said:
			
		

> I PICKED THEM UP TODAY!!!
> May I introduce you to my absolute bargain.. GOLD WATERSNAKE AND GLITTER MAGGIES!
> I know I said I didn't like gold and that I want grey/anthra maggies (I still do, UGH right there) but I think these a growing on me..! These are a 37. I think ideally I still need 36.5 but I can pad it out on the heel and have bought a million gel pads and heels pads to test out  Sorry for the pic spam (and the super dirty mirror eek! I'm just so happy!



These are amazing!! They look stunning on you! Maggies are def a personal favorite of mine! 




			
				jeninvan said:
			
		

> Just got two new pairs ... VP and rolando zip...thanks for lettinge share



Congrats!! They are both lovely!!!


I'm a bit behind on the thread but congrats to everyone on their purchases that I missed!!


----------



## Christchrist

jeninvan said:
			
		

> Just got two new pairs ... VP and rolando zip...thanks for lettinge share



Yeah love them ! a++++


----------



## Fashionista4eva

mularice said:


> I PICKED THEM UP TODAY!!!
> May I introduce you to my absolute bargain.. GOLD WATERSNAKE AND GLITTER MAGGIES!
> I know I said I didn't like gold and that I want grey/anthra maggies (I still do, UGH right there) but I think these a growing on me..! These are a 37. I think ideally I still need 36.5 but I can pad it out on the heel and have bought a million gel pads and heels pads to test out  Sorry for the pic spam (and the super dirty mirror eek! I'm just so happy!



Wow! I love them. Maggies are one of my all Tim favourite pairs but I've never seen this colour! Are they new? Where from? How was it a bargain? I'm sooo curious


----------



## Jönathan

mularice said:


> I PICKED THEM UP TODAY!!!
> May I introduce you to my absolute bargain.. GOLD WATERSNAKE AND GLITTER MAGGIES!
> I know I said I didn't like gold and that I want grey/anthra maggies (I still do, UGH right there) but I think these a growing on me..! These are a 37. I think ideally I still need 36.5 but I can pad it out on the heel and have bought a million gel pads and heels pads to test out  Sorry for the pic spam (and the super dirty mirror eek! I'm just so happy!



Congrats! They're absolutely gorgeous and they look stunning on you as well!


----------



## Fashionista4eva

jeninvan said:


> Just got two new pairs ... VP and rolando zip...thanks for lettinge share
> 
> View attachment 1974377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1974378



Haven't seen the rolando zip IRL. New style? Where from?


----------



## heychar

mularice said:
			
		

> I PICKED THEM UP TODAY!!!
> May I introduce you to my absolute bargain.. GOLD WATERSNAKE AND GLITTER MAGGIES!
> I know I said I didn't like gold and that I want grey/anthra maggies (I still do, UGH right there) but I think these a growing on me..! These are a 37. I think ideally I still need 36.5 but I can pad it out on the heel and have bought a million gel pads and heels pads to test out  Sorry for the pic spam (and the super dirty mirror eek! I'm just so happy!



These look gorgeous on you! You may not have liked the gold but the gold loves you!


----------



## AEGIS

mularice said:


> I PICKED THEM UP TODAY!!!
> May I introduce you to my absolute bargain.. GOLD WATERSNAKE AND GLITTER MAGGIES!
> I know I said I didn't like gold and that I want grey/anthra maggies (I still do, UGH right there) but I think these a growing on me..! These are a 37. I think ideally I still need 36.5 but I can pad it out on the heel and have bought a million gel pads and heels pads to test out  Sorry for the pic spam (and the super dirty mirror eek! I'm just so happy!



so amazingly beautiful


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mularice said:


> I PICKED THEM UP TODAY!!!
> May I introduce you to my absolute bargain.. GOLD WATERSNAKE AND GLITTER MAGGIES!
> I know I said I didn't like gold and that I want grey/anthra maggies (I still do, UGH right there) but I think these a growing on me..! These are a 37. I think ideally I still need 36.5 but I can pad it out on the heel and have bought a million gel pads and heels pads to test out  Sorry for the pic spam (and the super dirty mirror eek! I'm just so happy!



ah
ma
zing


----------



## hermosa_vogue

jeninvan said:


> Just got two new pairs ... VP and rolando zip...thanks for lettinge share



I love that shade of purple!!


----------



## megt10

mularice said:


> I PICKED THEM UP TODAY!!!
> May I introduce you to my absolute bargain.. GOLD WATERSNAKE AND GLITTER MAGGIES!
> I know I said I didn't like gold and that I want grey/anthra maggies (I still do, UGH right there) but I think these a growing on me..! These are a 37. I think ideally I still need 36.5 but I can pad it out on the heel and have bought a million gel pads and heels pads to test out  Sorry for the pic spam (and the super dirty mirror eek! I'm just so happy!



These are gorgeous. They look fabulous on you.


----------



## mularice

Fashionista4eva said:


> Wow! I love them. Maggies are one of my all Tim favourite pairs but I've never seen this colour! Are they new? Where from? How was it a bargain? I'm sooo curious



They aren't a new colourway, I wanna say they came out beginning of the year? I got them in London, UK. I say they were a bargain because I got them for £2xx! I just know someone 

Multiquote has gone missing?? I wanted to quote everyone and say thank you for the kind words!

I have been on a ban for the entire year! I held out till now. I still want more but BF has forbidden me so I must be content for now!


----------



## wannaprada

mularice said:
			
		

> I PICKED THEM UP TODAY!!!
> May I introduce you to my absolute bargain.. GOLD WATERSNAKE AND GLITTER MAGGIES!
> I know I said I didn't like gold and that I want grey/anthra maggies (I still do, UGH right there) but I think these a growing on me..! These are a 37. I think ideally I still need 36.5 but I can pad it out on the heel and have bought a million gel pads and heels pads to test out  Sorry for the pic spam (and the super dirty mirror eek! I'm just so happy!



They look wonderful on you! Congrats!




			
				jeninvan said:
			
		

> Just got two new pairs ... VP and rolando zip...thanks for lettinge share



Congrats on the new pairs, especially the Rolando, which I love! I can walk all day in them!


----------



## heiress-ox

mularice said:


> I PICKED THEM UP TODAY!!!
> May I introduce you to my absolute bargain.. GOLD WATERSNAKE AND GLITTER MAGGIES!
> I know I said I didn't like gold and that I want grey/anthra maggies (I still do, UGH right there) but I think these a growing on me..! These are a 37. I think ideally I still need 36.5 but I can pad it out on the heel and have bought a million gel pads and heels pads to test out  Sorry for the pic spam (and the super dirty mirror eek! I'm just so happy!



i just died.. amazing,they are GORGEOUS on you! these are still my UHG


----------



## indypup

Fashionista4eva said:
			
		

> Haven't seen the rolando zip IRL. New style? Where from?



Saks had these a while ago... F/W 2010, I think?


----------



## jeninvan

hermosa_vogue said:


> I love that shade of purple!!



Thank you very much


----------



## jeninvan

Fashionista4eva said:


> Haven't seen the rolando zip IRL. New style? Where from?



No they had been up for sometime I haven't seen them in stores here in Canada bought them off on *bay


----------



## Fashionista4eva

mularice said:


> They aren't a new colourway, I wanna say they came out beginning of the year? I got them in London, UK. I say they were a bargain because I got them for £2xx! I just know someone
> 
> Multiquote has gone missing?? I wanted to quote everyone and say thank you for the kind words!
> 
> I have been on a ban for the entire year! I held out till now. I still want more but BF has forbidden me so I must be content for now!



Omg!! How's that possible! Even if you know someone in the store, even with their discount it couldn't be that cheap. I wanna know your connections or your ways of doing this smart girl. Beautiful choice


----------



## Fashionista4eva

jeninvan said:


> No they had been up for sometime I haven't seen them in stores here in Canada bought them off on *bay



Oh I see. I haven't seen them in Canada either tnx for letting me know


----------



## pocketsandbows

mrl1005 said:


> An iconic CL, and a perfect first choice! The piggies do stretch, I promise! I've always said my toes are not fond of CLs when I make them endure the pain of breaking in/stretching out the toe box, but after they fit like a glove!
> 
> And...they look absolutely stunning on you.
> 
> )



Thank you so much! I'm going to stick it out


----------



## 05_sincere

mularice said:


> I PICKED THEM UP TODAY!!!
> May I introduce you to my absolute bargain.. GOLD WATERSNAKE AND GLITTER MAGGIES!
> I know I said I didn't like gold and that I want grey/anthra maggies (I still do, UGH right there) but I think these a growing on me..! These are a 37. I think ideally I still need 36.5 but I can pad it out on the heel and have bought a million gel pads and heels pads to test out  Sorry for the pic spam (and the super dirty mirror eek! I'm just so happy!



Those are beautiful


----------



## mularice

wannaprada said:
			
		

> They look wonderful on you! Congrats!
> 
> Congrats on the new pairs, especially the Rolando, which I love! I can walk all day in them!






			
				heiress-ox said:
			
		

> i just died.. amazing,they are GORGEOUS on you! these are still my UHG






			
				Fashionista4eva said:
			
		

> Omg!! How's that possible! Even if you know someone in the store, even with their discount it couldn't be that cheap. I wanna know your connections or your ways of doing this smart girl. Beautiful choice






			
				05_sincere said:
			
		

> Those are beautiful



Thank you so much ladies! It is like Christmas has come a little bit early. Although I nearly cried on the spot yday when bf refused to buy me a pair of shoes in the private sale


----------



## Angie415

mularice said:


> I PICKED THEM UP TODAY!!!
> May I introduce you to my absolute bargain.. GOLD WATERSNAKE AND GLITTER MAGGIES!
> I know I said I didn't like gold and that I want grey/anthra maggies (I still do, UGH right there) but I think these a growing on me..! These are a 37. I think ideally I still need 36.5 but I can pad it out on the heel and have bought a million gel pads and heels pads to test out  Sorry for the pic spam (and the super dirty mirror eek! I'm just so happy!



OMGGGG Congratulations!!!! Where did you find these?!?!?!?!


----------



## JessieG

mularice said:
			
		

> Thank you so much ladies! It is like Christmas has come a little bit early. Although I nearly cried on the spot yday when bf refused to buy me a pair of shoes in the private sale



That's just not right!!
Ps. They're amazing...do you totally LOVE then now???


----------



## mularice

Angie415 said:
			
		

> OMGGGG Congratulations!!!! Where did you find these?!?!?!?!






			
				JessieG said:
			
		

> That's just not right!!
> Ps. They're amazing...do you totally LOVE then now???



Thank you!

Yes I do love them now! I'm still dying for grey but I hate evil bay. Plus there's always more shoes I want too! Bring on post Xmas sales I say!


----------



## Christchrist

Who is up for reveal? I'm so happy about this


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Who is up for reveal? I'm so happy about this



Me! Me! Me!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Any guesses?


----------



## wannaprada

Nude Pigalle?


----------



## Christchrist

Baby pink flo!!!   Soooo pretty. Looks nice with my Chanel WOC 
























Excuse my swollen feet bi just shopped in 120s. Swollen lol


----------



## Kenyanqn

So I went on a little splurge this weekend and bought a few pairs. The first one arrived today... Who is ready for a reveal?!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> So I went on a little splurge this weekend and bought a few pairs. The first one arrived today... Who is ready for a reveal?!!!



Me me!!!!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Me me!!!!



No Prive in grey flannel


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> No Prive in grey flannel



Ok I'm jealous. I love that shoe. Where did you get it?


----------



## mularice

Agree with CC! I love the flannel, I wanted flannel bianca's but they sold out so quick here!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok I'm jealous. I love that shoe. Where did you get it?



eBay. I'm pretty sure I saw another one like it for sale on there


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> eBay. I'm pretty sure I saw another one like it for sale on there



Looking


----------



## evanescent

Christchrist said:


> Baby pink flo!!!   Soooo pretty. Looks nice with my Chanel WOC
> 
> View attachment 1978530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978534
> 
> 
> Excuse my swollen feet bi just shopped in 120s. Swollen lol



They are beautiful on you, CC!!! Congrats!! 

Edit to add: Had a closer look at them, and it seems they have the Lady Claude shape and Pigalle 120 heel..? How do they compare fit-wise?


----------



## Christchrist

evanescent said:
			
		

> They are beautiful on you, CC!!! Congrats!!
> 
> Edit to add: Had a closer look at them, and it seems they have the Lady Claude shape and Pigalle 120 heel..? How do they compare fit-wise?



They are tts


----------



## bougainvillier

evanescent said:
			
		

> They are beautiful on you, CC!!! Congrats!!
> 
> Edit to add: Had a closer look at them, and it seems they have the Lady Claude shape and Pigalle 120 heel..? How do they compare fit-wise?



I tried 35.5 in patent flo. To long. I'd get 34.5 or 35


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:
			
		

> They are tts



Love the color on you CC! Congrats!!!


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Love the color on you CC! Congrats!!!



Ty doll


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> Baby pink flo!!!   Soooo pretty. Looks nice with my Chanel WOC
> 
> View attachment 1978530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978534
> 
> 
> Excuse my swollen feet bi just shopped in 120s. Swollen lol




They look so pretty on you! Are the comfortable in this heel high? I search for the paris rose but can´t find them in Europe. Where have you found them in this color?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Baby pink flo!!!   Soooo pretty. Looks nice with my Chanel WOC
> 
> Excuse my swollen feet bi just shopped in 120s. Swollen lol



That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Baby pink flo!!!   Soooo pretty. Looks nice with my Chanel WOC
> 
> Excuse my swollen feet bi just shopped in 120s. Swollen lol



Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:
			
		

> They look so pretty on you! Are the comfortable in this heel high? I search for the paris rose but can´t find them in Europe. Where have you found them in this color?



They are so comfy. I can't believe it. They are baby pink from boutique Miami


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> That is gorgeous!!!






			
				JessieG said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous!!



Thank you lovebugs. It was my favorite reveal. The match is meant to be

Chanel at Neiman Marcus has a wallet on chain and a kisslock clutch that matches the shoes perfectly ugh. My pink chanel is a shade darker


----------



## JessieG

JessieG said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous!!



Ps...I want your Chanel!!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Ps...I want your Chanel!!



Ha. It's a Chanel boutique shade.  I wish I got the one from Neiman so I can match my shoes perfectly


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Baby pink flo!!!   Soooo pretty. Looks nice with my Chanel WOC
> 
> View attachment 1978530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978534
> 
> 
> Excuse my swollen feet bi just shopped in 120s. Swollen lol



Oh I love these CC! They are such a pretty color and go so well with the WOC.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Oh I love these CC! They are such a pretty color and go so well with the WOC.



Thanks meg. I can't wait to wear them


----------



## megt10

Kenyanqn said:


> No Prive in grey flannel



These look great on you. Congrats.


----------



## 9distelle

Christchrist said:


> Baby pink flo!!!   Soooo pretty. Looks nice with my Chanel WOC
> 
> View attachment 1978530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978534
> 
> 
> Excuse my swollen feet bi just shopped in 120s. Swollen lol


Totallyhow they look on you!!


----------



## mularice

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Baby pink flo!!!   Soooo pretty. Looks nice with my Chanel WOC
> 
> Excuse my swollen feet bi just shopped in 120s. Swollen lol



CC these are stunning! Usually I'm not a massive fan of pink/baby pink but wow. I really do love these! They look great on you! And hey, another excuse to buy another WOC..?


----------



## mojito3008

I am waiting for these two to arrive:

1) Very Prive in nude - got these for a great steal, I've been eyeing these for a while but always resisted in favour of some 'rarer' pieces, so I'm really happy these are coming to me now

2) Rolando in bright red - I already have these in a 38.5 (38.5/39 tts in other brands for me). While I can fit in somehow I could never wear them out, so I'm more than happy to have found them in a 39.5 now


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> They are so comfy. I can't believe it. They are baby pink from boutique Miami



Thank you. And do you go TTS?


----------



## Christchrist

9distelle said:
			
		

> Totallyhow they look on you!!


Thank you so much 



			
				mularice said:
			
		

> CC these are stunning! Usually I'm not a massive fan of pink/baby pink but wow. I really do love these! They look great on you! And hey, another excuse to buy another WOC..?






			
				martinaa said:
			
		

> I want silver now. Haha
> Thank you. And do you go TTS?



I went tts. I'm a 39.5 in VP , filo etc. these are a 39.5


----------



## Christchrist

mojito3008 said:
			
		

> I am waiting for these two to arrive:
> 
> 1) Very Prive in nude - got these for a great steal, I've been eyeing these for a while but always resisted in favour of some 'rarer' pieces, so I'm really happy these are coming to me now
> 
> 2) Rolando in bright red - I already have these in a 38.5 (38.5/39 tts in other brands for me). While I can fit in somehow I could never wear them out, so I'm more than happy to have found them in a 39.5 now



Yey. Great choices


----------



## Kenyanqn

megt10 said:
			
		

> These look great on you. Congrats.



Thanks


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Thanks



I can't wait until you get your MBB. !!!! Woot woot


----------



## beagly911

Kenyanqn said:


> No Prive in grey flannel



I love the flannel, they look great on you!!


----------



## beagly911

mojito3008 said:


> I am waiting for these two to arrive:
> 
> 1) Very Prive in nude - got these for a great steal, I've been eyeing these for a while but always resisted in favour of some 'rarer' pieces, so I'm really happy these are coming to me now
> 
> 2) Rolando in bright red - I already have these in a 38.5 (38.5/39 tts in other brands for me). While I can fit in somehow I could never wear them out, so I'm more than happy to have found them in a 39.5 now



They are great, congrats!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Baby pink flo!!!   Soooo pretty. Looks nice with my Chanel WOC
> 
> View attachment 1978530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978534
> 
> 
> Excuse my swollen feet bi just shopped in 120s. Swollen lol


They are gorgeous CC!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> They are gorgeous CC!!



Thanks beagly


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I can't wait until you get your MBB. !!!! Woot woot



Omg Me too! I'm not good with suspense


----------



## Kenyanqn

beagly911 said:
			
		

> I love the flannel, they look great on you!!



Thank you!


----------



## Christchrist

Got a sale shoe at the CL sale. 40% off. Woohoo. $777. Filo cobra English green 





Also the Saks sale ugh. 
Gold aborina and love me 100 black


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Got a sale shoe at the CL sale. 40% off. Woohoo. $777. Filo cobra English green
> 
> Also the Saks sale ugh.
> Gold aborina and love me 100 black



Online? What website?


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Online? What website?



Oh my gosh. CL Madison has the VP morrocan red crystal python 40% off! 
I called Saks and CL. Lol.


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh. CL Madison has the VP morrocan red crystal python 40% off!
> I called Saks and CL. Lol.



Which shoe is that? Can't seem to find it anywhere online. Do u have a pic? For some reason I keep getting the VP python in mandarin red


----------



## mojito3008

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh. CL Madison has the VP morrocan red crystal python 40% off!
> I called Saks and CL. Lol.



Are these the ones you already have?? How much are they and what sizes have they left?


----------



## AEGIS

...now when i hold this shoe i feel the louboutin quality. i haven't felt it in awhile with some of his shoes. anyway--introducing my 4th pair of louboutin flats...the *dufferin loafer.*  of course i am also a sucker for the bow.  it's understated yet makes such a statement.

the stock photo is the shoe in silver...mine are black


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Which shoe is that? Can't seem to find it anywhere online. Do u have a pic? For some reason I keep getting the VP python in mandarin red






			
				mojito3008 said:
			
		

> Are these the ones you already have?? How much are they and what sizes have they left?



I do have them.  I'm unsure what they have. Email or call ASAP


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> ...now when i hold this shoe i feel the louboutin quality. i haven't felt it in awhile with some of his shoes. anyway--introducing my 4th pair of louboutin flats...the dufferin loafer.  of course i am also a sucker for the bow.  it's understated yet makes such a statement.
> 
> the stock photo is the shoe in silver...mine are black



Oh that's a sexy loafer


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Oh that's a sexy loafer




thanks. the leather is unbelievably soft. 
i tried to do a lil tap dance in them. unfortunately i do not know how to tap dance lol

 i am stretching them. stretching flats just seems plain old wrong!


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> thanks. the leather is unbelievably soft.
> i tried to do a lil tap dance in them. unfortunately i do not know how to tap dance lol
> 
> i am stretching them. stretching flats just seems plain old wrong!



Now you can learn. Ha


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I do have them.  I'm unsure what they have. Email or call ASAP



Those are hot. I looked up their number. It says they are open 10-6 so I guess I'll try them first thing tomorrow morning


----------



## mojito3008

Kenyanqn said:


> Those are hot. I looked up their number. It says they are open 10-6 so I guess I'll try them first thing tomorrow morning



Would you mind letting me know too? Can't call as I'm from Switzerland


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Those are hot. I looked up their number. It says they are open 10-6 so I guess I'll try them first thing tomorrow morning



If email also tonight


----------



## carisa729

Just got these in today!  It was a great deal and I just couldn't pass it up!  
My Decollete in black pony hair... tada!

(And next week, I get my suede plum Biancas from Barney's! )


----------



## Christchrist

carisa729 said:
			
		

> Just got these in today!  It was a great deal and I just couldn't pass it up!
> My Decollete in black pony hair... tada!
> 
> (And next week, I get my suede plum Biancas from Barney's! )



Pony hair!,,, wooohoooo congrats


----------



## megt10

mojito3008 said:


> I am waiting for these two to arrive:
> 
> 1) Very Prive in nude - got these for a great steal, I've been eyeing these for a while but always resisted in favour of some 'rarer' pieces, so I'm really happy these are coming to me now
> 
> 2) Rolando in bright red - I already have these in a 38.5 (38.5/39 tts in other brands for me). While I can fit in somehow I could never wear them out, so I'm more than happy to have found them in a 39.5 now



Gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Got a sale shoe at the CL sale. 40% off. Woohoo. $777. Filo cobra English green
> 
> 
> View attachment 1979984
> 
> 
> Also the Saks sale ugh.
> Gold aborina and love me 100 black



Gorgeous CC huge congrats. I am getting a few things from the Saks sale. Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous CC huge congrats. I am getting a few things from the Saks sale. Will post pics tomorrow.



Yey can't wait


----------



## poppyseed

I have a new arrival here that I'm majorly excited about!!!  Find it really hard not to just start screaming from joy 
Anyone wanna guess?


----------



## wannaprada

Spikes??


----------



## poppyseed

It's actually kind of oldie lol!

Not spikes wanna...that would be nice too though.





This will probably spill the beans


----------



## attyxthomas

poppyseed said:
			
		

> It's actually kind of oldie lol!
> 
> Not spikes wanna...that would be nice too though.
> 
> This will probably spill the beans



Maggie's?


----------



## mularice

Indigo Maggies!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Maggie's! Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

What!! I wanna see


----------



## poppyseed

Yep! Indigo Maggies!! The colour is....just....wow!!


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Yep! Indigo Maggies!! The colour is....just....wow!!



Ok I'm so happy for you yet so jelly lol.  That shoes is amazing


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm so happy for you yet so jelly lol.  That shoes is amazing



I actually never ever thought I would own these. Since they were so popular and sold out so quickly and I never imagined I would find them on evil bay for a good price, yet alone the fabulous price I got them for! 
I was so happy I went out yesterday and bought a dress to go with them Just like someone on here said - if it's blue on purple it's getting bought to go with indigo Maggies.


----------



## mularice

Oh Poppy I'm so happy for you! And also jelly! I love that colour way but I am a scaredy cat with colour! I am gonna put it out there and say, I think Maggies might be my favourite shoe!

Congrats and I want modelling pics (with new dress too)!!!


----------



## poppyseed

mularice said:


> Oh Poppy I'm so happy for you! And also jelly! I love that colour way but I am a scaredy cat with colour! I am gonna put it out there and say, I think Maggies might be my favourite shoe!
> 
> Congrats and I want modelling pics (with new dress too)!!!



Thank you so much!! Told you you would love them!
 I love bright colour shoes, but tend not to buy them much as my wardrobe is already full of colour...I do have a lot of purple though so these will work
I still want the Anthra Maggies too! And the gold ones you have


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I do have them.  I'm unsure what they have. Email or call ASAP



Boooo. They are sold out in my size  she wouldn't tell me over the phone which other shoes were on sale she said I'd have to go down to the store. Ha! Too bad they don't have a boutique in GA


----------



## Kenyanqn

mojito3008 said:
			
		

> Would you mind letting me know too? Can't call as I'm from Switzerland



She said they were sold out.


----------



## Kenyanqn

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Yep! Indigo Maggies!! The colour is....just....wow!!



Gorgeous. For some reason Maggie's are my favorite so I'm partial to them


----------



## mularice

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Thank you so much!! Told you you would love them!
> I love bright colour shoes, but tend not to buy them much as my wardrobe is already full of colour...I do have a lot of purple though so these will work
> I still want the Anthra Maggies too! And the gold ones you have



Yep I still want Anthra/grey ones. And now I want indigo. I think I just want them all. Collect all the maggies haha!


----------



## wannaprada

I'm so jealous of those who can wear the Maggie! I love that shoe but it just doesn't fit me properly!


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Boooo. They are sold out in my size  she wouldn't tell me over the phone which other shoes were on sale she said I'd have to go down to the store. Ha! Too bad they don't have a boutique in GA



Call the other boutique.


----------



## fumi

poppyseed said:


> Yep! Indigo Maggies!! The colour is....just....wow!!



They are fabulous!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Call the other boutique.



Thanks. Working on that now


----------



## poppyseed

wannaprada said:


> I'm so jealous of those who can wear the Maggie! I love that shoe but it just doesn't fit me properly!



Really? Are you between sizes or do they just not fit your foot? What a shame!


----------



## AEGIS

poppyseed said:


> I actually never ever thought I would own these. Since they were so popular and sold out so quickly and I never imagined I would find them on evil bay for a good price, yet alone the fabulous price I got them for!
> I was so happy I went out yesterday and bought a dress to go with them Just like someone on here said - if it's blue on purple it's getting bought to go with indigo Maggies.





Oh I truly love this pair now.  I HATED it when it came out. ugh. I have seen pairs pop up but every single one is a half size too small or waaaaay too big. Being patient is hard. Congrats!


----------



## martinaa

poppyseed said:


> Yep! Indigo Maggies!! The colour is....just....wow!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1980800



Yay, you made the right choice! Shoe twins! Cooongrats!


----------



## poppyseed

martinaa said:


> Yay, you made the right choice! Shoe twins! Cooongrats!



Thank you! Haha, I think I may need the Anthracite ones as well You were right, the colour is amazing!


----------



## poppyseed

AEGIS said:


> Oh I truly love this pair now.  I HATED it when it came out. ugh. I have seen pairs pop up but every single one is a half size too small or waaaaay too big. Being patient is hard. Congrats!



Being patient is very hard! I knwo what you mean, there were a few pairs that I hated and now I would kill to own or own. I'm sure there's a pair waiting for you somewhere!


----------



## mrl1005

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Yep! Indigo Maggies!! The colour is....just....wow!!



Shoe twins!!!! Yay!


----------



## wannaprada

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Really? Are you between sizes or do they just not fit your foot? What a shame!



I would literally need a custom made Maggie. My TTS was too tight, excruciatingly tight and the half size up was too big. When I added padding to it, it pushed my toes upward and it ended up feeling just as right as the TTS. So I ended up selling them despite being lucky enough to get them at second cut!  I will live vicariously through you!


----------



## l.a_girl19

poppyseed said:


> Yep! Indigo Maggies!! The colour is....just....wow!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1980800



Beautiful Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

poppyseed said:


> Yep! Indigo Maggies!! The colour is....just....wow!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1980800



Absolutely gorgeous poppyseed!!  Congrats!!


----------



## mojito3008

Christchrist said:


> Yey. Great choices





beagly911 said:


> They are great, congrats!





megt10 said:


> Gorgeous.



Thank you ladies for your nice comments


----------



## Kenyanqn

Who is ready for reveal #2?


----------



## beagly911

OH, I'm ready...woohoo!!!


----------



## mularice

I'm here!!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Canonita Ruffled Bootie


----------



## fumi

Kenyanqn said:


> Canonita Ruffled Bootie



These are pretty!


----------



## beagly911

Kenyanqn said:


> Canonita Ruffled Bootie



Beautiful!!  How have I missed these??  So fun!


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Canonita Ruffled Bootie



I absolutely love it


----------



## Christchrist

Ok I'm horrible. Had to get the navy cobra also 






English green 





Navy


----------



## Kenyanqn

fumi said:
			
		

> These are pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## Kenyanqn

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Beautiful!!  How have I missed these??  So fun!



Thanks


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I absolutely love it



Thanks!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm horrible. Had to get the navy cobra also
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1981489
> 
> 
> English green
> 
> 
> View attachment 1981490
> 
> 
> Navy



They are beautiful CC!!  Congrats!!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Kenyanqn said:


> Canonita Ruffled Bootie



I absolutely LOVE these! They look perfect on you!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm horrible. Had to get the navy cobra also
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1981489
> 
> 
> English green
> 
> 
> View attachment 1981490
> 
> 
> Navy



You are bad! I love it!!!! I can't wait to see all of them on your collection thread


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

mojito3008 said:


> I am waiting for these two to arrive:
> 
> 1) Very Prive in nude - got these for a great steal, I've been eyeing these for a while but always resisted in favour of some 'rarer' pieces, so I'm really happy these are coming to me now
> 
> 2) Rolando in bright red - I already have these in a 38.5 (38.5/39 tts in other brands for me). While I can fit in somehow I could never wear them out, so I'm more than happy to have found them in a 39.5 now



the very prive in nude seems to be never on sale..good for u !! 

and the rolando is yummi too


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok I'm horrible. Had to get the navy cobra also
> 
> English green
> 
> Navy



The navy are pretty. I can see how the urge can be irresistible. When I grow up, I want a collection just like yours


----------



## Kenyanqn

jess10141 said:
			
		

> I absolutely LOVE these! They look perfect on you!



Thank you!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Fatfei said:


> Got this pair yesterday, my friend saw it in Paris and said to me it suits me. Went to the btq is London and found my size and got it. Hopefully it's comfy enough to walk abit. =)



im just looking through the new shoes lol.and saw ur lovely boots how is the shoes??is comfortable??im thinking about getting this style too


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> They are beautiful CC!!  Congrats!!






			
				jess10141 said:
			
		

> You are bad! I love it!!!! I can't wait to see all of them on your collection thread






			
				Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> The navy are pretty. I can see how the urge can be irresistible. When I grow up, I want a collection just like yours



Lol. Thanks ladies. I will put them on my thread 
Kenyan it's ridiculous.  I need an intervention


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

mrl1005 said:


> So, I was on a CL ban unless a great sale. So, a tpf'er was thoughtful enough to think of us ladies and put them on hold (well over 50% off for a UHG...it was a no brainer). So, introducing my new pair....Fifi Strass in Light Peach.



o0o my god such a great steal where u find them on sale i never noe those go sale too..


----------



## poppyseed

mrl1005 said:


> Shoe twins!!!! Yay!



Thanks to your help with deciding too!


----------



## poppyseed

wannaprada said:


> I would literally need a custom made Maggie. My TTS was too tight, excruciatingly tight and the half size up was too big. When I added padding to it, it pushed my toes upward and it ended up feeling just as right as the TTS. So I ended up selling them despite being lucky enough to get them at second cut!  I will live vicariously through you!



I see, that's really annoying. There's a few styles I can't wear...I will post some more photos just for you then!


----------



## poppyseed

l.a_girl19 said:


> Beautiful Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## poppyseed

beagly911 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous poppyseed!!  Congrats!!



Thank you Beagly!!


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm horrible. Had to get the navy cobra also
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1981489
> 
> 
> English green
> 
> 
> View attachment 1981490
> 
> 
> Navy



Horrible? You can't not have a navy pump,right? 
They're pretty!


----------



## poppyseed

Kenyanqn said:


> Canonita Ruffled Bootie



I love these, congrats!


----------



## Kenyanqn

poppyseed said:
			
		

> I love these, congrats!



Thank you! My first CL Bootie


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Lol. Thanks ladies. I will put them on my thread
> Kenyan it's ridiculous.  I need an intervention



Haha don't we all? There should be a CL anonymous


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Horrible? You can't not have a navy pump,right?
> They're pretty!



I have a navy simple pump lol. These are more grey IRL. Not sure why it's called navy


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Haha don't we all? There should be a CL anonymous



Yes!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Yep! Indigo Maggies!! The colour is....just....wow!!



I am beyond jealous right now


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> I am beyond jealous right now



I second that


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> I have a navy simple pump lol. These are more grey IRL. Not sure why it's called navy



Well there you go, they are not the same shade of navy...justified!


----------



## poppyseed

hermosa_vogue said:


> I am beyond jealous right now





Christchrist said:


> I second that



Sorry ladies, I'm not gonna lie to you, you should be!
Seriously the only thing I'd suggest is checking the bay cause I've seen them pop up quite often in different sizes!


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Well there you go, they are not the same shade of navy...justified!



Lol


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok I'm horrible. Had to get the navy cobra also
> 
> English green
> 
> Navy



I think you doubled your collection just during these last two weeks.


----------



## mrl1005

sleepyl0verxgrl said:
			
		

> o0o my god such a great steal where u find them on sale i never noe those go sale too..



A tpf'er posted them when she saw them in her local Barney's outlet and put them on hold for "a friend" since they weren't her size. 




			
				poppyseed said:
			
		

> Thanks to your help with deciding too!



Welcome!! These really are such an amazing pair in person!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm horrible. Had to get the navy cobra also
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1981489
> 
> 
> English green
> 
> 
> View attachment 1981490
> 
> 
> Navy



Gorgeous!!!! I heard that the Un Bout will be made in cobra as well....I wonder if its going to be available in these colors

Congrats


----------



## hermosa_vogue

poppyseed said:


> Sorry ladies, I'm not gonna lie to you, you should be!
> Seriously the only thing I'd suggest is checking the bay cause I've seen them pop up quite often in different sizes!



Never in my size, trust me


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> I think you doubled your collection just during these last two weeks.


Funny pot kettle lol



			
				l.a_girl19 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!!! I heard that the Un Bout will be made in cobra as well....I wonder if its going to be available in these colors
> 
> Congrats


That would be pretty. Thank you


----------



## Christchrist

My flame piggy 120  is on the way! Woo hoo


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> My flame piggy 120  is on the way! Woo hoo



This is going to be my b-day gift to myself, assuming I can wait that long! Love it!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> This is going to be my b-day gift to myself, assuming I can wait that long! Love it!



I also got the patent graffiti


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I also got the patent graffiti



I'm jealous. I was eyeing it in the slingbacks but its on preorder. Where did u get this one?


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I also got the patent graffiti



Very nice CC!


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> I'm jealous. I was eyeing it in the slingbacks but its on preorder. Where did u get this one?



It's available now at Horatio


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> very nice cc!



&#128525;&#128525;&#128076;&#128076;&#9786;


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> It's available now at Horatio



Was it on sale?


----------



## Fatfei

So beautiful! Loving them all. Time to hit town to hunt some down myself!


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm horrible. Had to get the navy cobra also
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1981489
> 
> 
> English green
> 
> 
> View attachment 1981490
> 
> 
> Navy



Hey! I have a question.. I've owned neither the Filo or anything in Cobra.  Do these stretch? Mine feel ridiculous-kind of tight and I had to drop down a half size to avoid heel slippage.  My big toe is *all up* in the tip of the box and the SA (and my BFF) were so convinced I couldn't go up a size without problems later...


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> My flame piggy 120  is on the way! Woo hoo
> 
> View attachment 1982749



Congrats! Can't wait to see mod pics!


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Was it on sale?



No these aren't on sale. They are new


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:
			
		

> Hey! I have a question.. I've owned neither the Filo or anything in Cobra.  Do these stretch? Mine feel ridiculous-kind of tight and I had to drop down a half size to avoid heel slippage.  My big toe is *all up* in the tip of the box and the SA (and my BFF) were so convinced I couldn't go up a size without problems later...



Yes cobra and python stretch. Eel I was told not so much.


----------



## Christchrist

I forgot to let you ladies know about my maiden voyage today. The flo was by  FAR the most comfy in the toebox. i never had an issue. Even my simple pumps bug me after hours. These were like butter even on the maiden voyage


----------



## evanescent

That's great to hear, CC!! I love the shape of the Flo. Love your Piggy purchases too!

BTW among all the exotic skin, eel stretches most IMO..


----------



## Christchrist

evanescent said:
			
		

> That's great to hear, CC!! I love the shape of the Flo. Love your Piggy purchases too!
> 
> BTW among all the exotic skin, eel stretches most IMO..



It does? Well great. Now I want to try it


----------



## evanescent

Christchrist said:


> It does? Well great. Now I want to try it



Yes, the shoes on my profile pic are the eel LPs. They are extremely soft and pliable.. I think they are even softer than nappa


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> I also got the patent graffiti
> 
> 
> View attachment 1982790



Those are beautiful selections!


----------



## Christchrist

evanescent said:
			
		

> Yes, the shoes on my profile pic are the eel LPs. They are extremely soft and pliable.. I think they are even softer than nappa



What!!! You're killing me. I love nappa


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Those are beautiful selections!



It's fun. Hand painted


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> I also got the patent graffiti
> 
> 
> View attachment 1982790



Whoah.. hold up: Shoe twins! En-route as I type.


----------



## indypup

evanescent said:
			
		

> That's great to hear, CC!! I love the shape of the Flo. Love your Piggy purchases too!
> 
> BTW among all the exotic skin, eel stretches most IMO..



I second this... my eel Fetichas stretched so much that no amount of padding could get my foot to stay in.  They were insanely tight when they first arrived.

CC, I am in LOVE with that new graffiti print!  So gorgeous!


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:
			
		

> Whoah.. hold up: Shoe twins! En-route as I type.



Shut up!!! Yey!!! Shoe twins. I'm so happy


----------



## Christchrist

indypup said:
			
		

> I second this... my eel Fetichas stretched so much that no amount of padding could get my foot to stay in.  They were insanely tight when they first arrived.
> 
> CC, I am in LOVE with that new graffiti print!  So gorgeous!



Thanks Indy.  I can't do insanely tight shoes. It drives me batty. So no eel for me. I would need them stretched first


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Funny pot kettle lol
> 
> That would be pretty. Thank you



I've been good this sale season so far. hehe.


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> I've been good this sale season so far. hehe.



Sooooooo far


----------



## indypup

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Thanks Indy.  I can't do insanely tight shoes. It drives me batty. So no eel for me. I would need them stretched first



Oh no, don't rule eel out completely!  It's so pretty and for me, really easy to break in!  I think part of the initial tightness and the amount my shoe stretched had to do with the style, not solely because of the skin... I would definitely buy another eel pair, just not a Feticha!!


----------



## pickniger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> No these aren't on sale. They are new



Girl, you are spending millions ...


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> I also got the patent graffiti
> 
> 
> View attachment 1982790



Blimey CC you're on a roll!! Love the flame Piggy, you have to let me know what the colour's like in real life when you get them.


----------



## heida

Christchrist said:


> I also got the patent graffiti
> 
> 
> View attachment 1982790



These are surprisingly beautiful !


----------



## nillacobain

Christchrist said:


> I also got the patent graffiti
> 
> 
> View attachment 1982790



Love these congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

pickniger said:
			
		

> Girl, you are spending millions ...



Girl I'm broke lol


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Blimey CC you're on a roll!! Love the flame Piggy, you have to let me know what the colour's like in real life when you get them.






			
				heida said:
			
		

> These are surprisingly beautiful !






			
				nillacobain said:
			
		

> Love these congrats!



Thank you.  I am very excited. I'll post pics


----------



## texas87

Christchrist said:


> Girl I'm broke lol



I can only imagine...you must be up to at least 35-40 now.


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> I can only imagine...you must be up to at least 35-40 now.



I will count when I do my closet up. It's a mess. I have some in boxes downstairs. Not 40. I think MRL and I are about the same. I sold some too. I'll update my stash


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I will count when I do my closet up. It's a mess. I have some in boxes downstairs. Not 40. I think MRL and I are about the same. I sold some too. I'll update my stash



Same number as before for me.


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Same number as before for me.



Ok so I have a few more lol. Not 40 though


----------



## Flip88

Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm horrible. Had to get the navy cobra also
> 
> English green
> 
> Navy



Major drool .....


----------



## wannaprada

Well, well, well what do we have here?


----------



## l.a_girl19

Christchrist said:


> I also got the patent graffiti
> 
> 
> View attachment 1982790



OMG *CC* Congrats on your stunning pairs! Flame Piggies are AMAZEBALLS


----------



## l.a_girl19

wannaprada said:


> Well, well, well what do we have here?


----------



## Kenyanqn

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Well, well, well what do we have here?



Drumroll please......


----------



## wannaprada

My new Daffodile in Violet!! This pic does not accurately display the true color, which is a rich jeweled tone color.


----------



## wannaprada

Modeling pic!


----------



## Christchrist

l.a_girl19 said:
			
		

> OMG CC Congrats on your stunning pairs! Flame Piggies are AMAZEBALLS


Thank you. I love piggy 120



			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> My new Daffodile in Violet!! This pic does not accurately display the true color, which is a rich jeweled tone color.






			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Modeling pic!



Gurl! You are rocking those.


----------



## kham

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Modeling pic!



I love them on you Wanna!! Congrats again.


----------



## 05_sincere

Congrats CC those are both stunning


----------



## 05_sincere

Christchrist said:


> My flame piggy 120  is on the way! Woo hoo
> 
> View attachment 1982749





Christchrist said:


> I also got the patent graffiti
> 
> 
> View attachment 1982790





wannaprada said:


> My new Daffodile in Violet!! This pic does not accurately display the true color, which is a rich jeweled tone color.





wannaprada said:


> Modeling pic!



Congrats Wanna I love this color purple is my fav color


----------



## Christchrist

05_sincere said:
			
		

> Congrats CC those are both stunning



Thank you. Can't wait to see IRL


----------



## heychar

wannaprada said:


> Modeling pic!



 they look great on you! Congrats! The colour is so vibrant irl
I'm bad with these threads.. Congrats to everyone and their latest CL newbies


----------



## wannaprada

kham said:
			
		

> I love them on you Wanna!! Congrats again.






			
				05_sincere said:
			
		

> Congrats Wanna I love this color purple is my fav color






			
				heychar said:
			
		

> they look great on you! Congrats! The colour is so vibrant irl
> I'm bad with these threads.. Congrats to everyone and their latest CL newbies



Thanks ladies! Nothin like receiving a pair of CLs at work to make the day better!


----------



## Kenyanqn

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Modeling pic!



Omg these look great!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Reveal 3 of 3 anyone?


----------



## DebbiNC

wannaprada said:


> My new Daffodile in Violet!! This pic does not accurately display the true color, which is a rich jeweled tone color.



Absolutely stunning! They are beautiful and you wear them so well!


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Reveal 3 of 3 anyone?



Yessss


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Yessss



Thanks to a special person on here  I now have my best pair yet....


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Thanks to a special person on here  I now have my best pair yet....



That looks hot!!! Good grab girl


----------



## wannaprada

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Omg these look great!






			
				DebbiNC said:
			
		

> Absolutely stunning! They are beautiful and you wear them so well!



Thanks ladies!




			
				Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Thanks to a special person on here  I now have my best pair yet....



I've always loved this style. Congrats! They look great on you!


----------



## gfairenoughh

wannaprada said:


> Modeling pic!



 WOWZAAAAA


----------



## wannaprada

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> WOWZAAAAA



Lol! Thanks gfair!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Girl I'm broke lol



Yeah me too but we will be the best dressed girls in the poor house! Had to get a Saks increase to my credit limit to accommodate my new purchases 
Got a call from Saks and they said one pair of shoes didn't go through and would I like an increase to get them. I was like um yeah I need those. I apparently was confused thinking my Saks MC was linked to my Saks card the way that it is at Nordstrom. Will need to pay more attention.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Ok so I have a few more lol. Not 40 though



I am afraid to count.


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Modeling pic!



Wow, these look amazing on you! The color is gorgeous.


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> Wow, these look amazing on you! The color is gorgeous.



Thanks Megt and you are too funny! Who would turn down an increase from Saks?! Why do they bother asking, of course we want the increase! Lol!


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yeah me too but we will be the best dressed girls in the poor house! Had to get a Saks increase to my credit limit to accommodate my new purchases
> Got a call from Saks and they said one pair of shoes didn't go through and would I like an increase to get them. I was like um yeah I need those. I apparently was confused thinking my Saks MC was linked to my Saks card the way that it is at Nordstrom. Will need to pay more attention.






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> I am afraid to count.



Okay that is so funny I can't even stand it. Are we related or something?


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Thanks Megt and you are too funny! Who would turn down an increase from Saks?! Why do they bother asking, of course we want the increase! Lol!



I know right she asked me how much and I told her at least enough to cover the shoes


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Okay that is so funny I can't even stand it. Are we related or something?



I think we are. I was serious of being afraid to count. Each one of my shoe cabinets holds 36 pairs of shoes. One cabinet is all CL and the other probably could be but I had to move my summer shoes into DH's closet. Boots don't count as shoes, right.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> I think we are. I was serious of being afraid to count. Each one of my shoe cabinets holds 36 pairs of shoes. One cabinet is all CL and the other probably could be but I had to move my summer shoes into DH's closet. Boots don't count as shoes, right.



Lol yes. Haha


----------



## evanescent

wannaprada said:


> Modeling pic!



WOW! You wear them so well


----------



## evanescent

Kenyanqn said:


> Thanks to a special person on here  I now have my best pair yet....



Gorgeous!!


----------



## wannaprada

evanescent said:
			
		

> WOW! You wear them so well



Thanks hun!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Thanks hun!



Wanna CL was made for you


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Wanna CL was made for you



 If only they were more wallet friendly! Lol! The kids and hubby are lucky I got their gifts out the way early otherwise they'd be unwrapping my shoes instead of presents on Christmas! Lol!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> If only they were more wallet friendly! Lol! The kids and hubby are lucky I got their gifts out the way early otherwise they'd be unwrapping my shoes instead of presents on Christmas! Lol!



Lol. I agree.


----------



## gfairenoughh

I posted these in the sale thread!! Snagged for 40% off!!!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> I posted these in the sale thread!! Snagged for 40% off!!!



Mod shots!!!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> If only they were more wallet friendly! Lol! The kids and hubby are lucky I got their gifts out the way early otherwise they'd be unwrapping my shoes instead of presents on Christmas! Lol!



Lol, you are too funny. Which pair would hubby get


----------



## megt10

gfairenoughh said:


> I posted these in the sale thread!! Snagged for 40% off!!!



Cute, would love to see these on you.


----------



## megt10

These arrived this evening from the Saks sale. Will take pics tomorrow.
http://www.mytheresa.com/en-gb/mrs-baba-100-suede-ankle-boots.html


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> These arrived this evening from the Saks sale. Will take pics tomorrow.
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-gb/mrs-baba-100-suede-ankle-boots.html



Oh yes. Those are pretty


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gfairenoughh said:


> I posted these in the sale thread!! Snagged for 40% off!!!



Super cute! Mod pics please, and girl where did you get them from?


----------



## martinaa

Kenyanqn said:


> Thanks to a special person on here  I now have my best pair yet....



Congrats! I love the MBB´s.


----------



## martinaa

wannaprada said:


> Modeling pic!



Congrats - great find!


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> My flame piggy 120  is on the way! Woo hoo
> 
> View attachment 1982749



Can´t wait to see them on you!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Super cute! Mod pics please, and girl where did you get them from?



Nordstrom valley fair!!!


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> My new Daffodile in Violet!! This pic does not accurately display the true color, which is a rich jeweled tone color.



Wonderful color!  I can't wait to see what outfit you wear with them!


----------



## fumi

Kenyanqn said:


> Thanks to a special person on here  I now have my best pair yet....



They're a great pair! You're on a roll


----------



## fumi

gfairenoughh said:


> I posted these in the sale thread!! Snagged for 40% off!!!



What a fun pair! Would love you see mod pics!


----------



## wannaprada

gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> I posted these in the sale thread!! Snagged for 40% off!!!



Very cute! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Lol, you are too funny. Which pair would hubby get



He would get to see me wear the Daf with my b-day suit as a gift! Lol! I may need to do that anyway to distract him from asking if they're new and how much they cost. Works every time! 




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> These arrived this evening from the Saks sale. Will take pics tomorrow.
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-gb/mrs-baba-100-suede-ankle-boots.html



I was looking at these boots! Love them! If I can snag a pair at 2nd cut, I will! Can't wait to see what you wear them with!




			
				martinaa said:
			
		

> Congrats - great find!



Thanks martinaa!




			
				fumi said:
			
		

> Wonderful color!  I can't wait to see what outfit you wear with them!



Thanks Fumi! Already got a couple in mind!


----------



## ZiggyLove

My latest sale find from NM


----------



## Christchrist

ZiggyLove said:
			
		

> My latest sale find from NM



Pretty. Mod shots


----------



## ZiggyLove

Christchrist said:


> Pretty. Mod shots


----------



## Christchrist

ZiggyLove said:
			
		

>



First of all..,, love the toes. And second the shoes for you perfectly


----------



## kham

ZiggyLove said:


>



They fit you perfectly and look beautiful on you!! Congrats!!


----------



## wannaprada

ZiggyLove said:
			
		

> My latest sale find from NM



They look perfect on you, congrats!


----------



## ZiggyLove

Christchrist said:


> First of all..,, love the toes. And second the shoes for you perfectly





kham said:


> They fit you perfectly and look beautiful on you!! Congrats!!





wannaprada said:


> They look perfect on you, congrats!



Thank you! I was nervous they wouldn't fit since i didn't get to try them on before hand.


----------



## carisa729

Nothing too glamorous but got an awesome deal on these on Ebay! artyhat:


----------



## wannaprada

carisa729 said:
			
		

> Nothing too glamorous but got an awesome deal on these on Ebay! artyhat:



Wow! I love it, congrats! What's the name of this style?


----------



## fumi

ZiggyLove said:


> My latest sale find from NM



They are darling shoes! Love your festive nail polish!


----------



## BagBragger

Everyone-

Have you ever just gone to the store to "look"?  Well, look at what I JUST picked up..,walking in the rain as I type!!!!!  And they are comfortable!


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:
			
		

> Everyone-
> 
> Have you ever just gone to the store to "look"?  Well, look at what I JUST picked up..,walking in the rain as I type!!!!!  And they are comfortable!



That's a nice Bianca


----------



## Kenyanqn

Ok apparently I think I caught the bug and I can't stop. My fourth purchase this week.... 

Maggie 140 kid/watersnake opaco.


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Ok apparently I think I caught the bug and I can't stop. My fourth purchase this week....
> 
> Maggie 140 kid/watersnake opaco.



You got the Maggie!!!! Yey. Congrats girl! That shoe is amazing !!!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> You got the Maggie!!!! Yey. Congrats girl! That shoe is amazing !!!



Trying to get the blue ones too but looks like they took down the listing smh


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Trying to get the blue ones too but looks like they took down the listing smh



Hmmm. Well you got the best ones


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Hmmm. Well you got the best ones



I agree


----------



## carisa729

wannaprada said:


> Wow! I love it, congrats! What's the name of this style?




Thanks!  Bibi 140 in black calf


----------



## mularice

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Ok apparently I think I caught the bug and I can't stop. My fourth purchase this week....
> 
> Maggie 140 kid/watersnake opaco.



Omg I love love love Maggies and I extra love them in that colour way!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Kenyanqn

mularice said:
			
		

> Omg I love love love Maggies and I extra love them in that colour way!!! Congrats!!



Thanks! Maggie's were my first CL purchase and to this day I'm so partial to them!


----------



## wannaprada

BagBragger said:
			
		

> Everyone-
> 
> Have you ever just gone to the store to "look"?  Well, look at what I JUST picked up..,walking in the rain as I type!!!!!  And they are comfortable!






			
				Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Ok apparently I think I caught the bug and I can't stop. My fourth purchase this week....
> 
> Maggie 140 kid/watersnake opaco.



Great purchases ladies!


----------



## fumi

Kenyanqn said:


> Ok apparently I think I caught the bug and I can't stop. My fourth purchase this week....
> 
> Maggie 140 kid/watersnake opaco.



love these! They're awesome!


----------



## megt10

ZiggyLove said:


>



These are lovely Ziggy. Congrats.


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> That's a nice Bianca



~Thaaaank youuuuuuuu CCeeeeeeeee~ (singing like a little girl!)

They were on sale...I had to see what the heck was going on with all these sales you girls have been chattering about and I had not made the trip to the new store (not so new, opened this summer) here in Chicago (wonder why it still took so long for us to get one).  Anywho- walked on the door...and JACKPOT!  I just walked in and can now send more intel, lol!  The store here has quite a good amount of sale shoes.  I'm bummed that I was too excited to think to take a snapshot but I'm going back tomorrow.  They seemed to have good size selection, IMO...39.5 and 40 is hard to find. And you MAY be wondering why I'm going back tomorrow (but you really shouldn't...I know only the "outsiders" would be confused). I just bought a brown pair of VP in Nov from Saks at regular price and a pair of brown flats from NM this week at regular price...I need to ponder what to do.  They have fuchsia patent Biancas on sale. The brown ones are 120's, but they are 140's...as much as I hate too, I'm going to pass. Buuttt they have a very pretty coral paten color Rolando (on sale too).  They are holding them for me. I'm going to return the VPs to Saks (the the flats to NM when they arrive). And I'm going to get the Rolandos and the black version of the brown flats-the Rosella (reg price).  

Sorry for the excessive rambling...I guess I'm just giddy &#128521;!


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:
			
		

> ~Thaaaank youuuuuuuu CCeeeeeeeee~ (singing like a little girl!)
> 
> They were on sale...I had to see what the heck was going on with all these sales you girls have been chattering about and I had not made the trip to the new store (not so new, opened this summer) here in Chicago (wonder why it still took so long for us to get one).  Anywho- walked on the door...and JACKPOT!  I just walked in and can now send more intel, lol!  The store here has quite a good amount of sale shoes.  I'm bummed that I was too excited to think to take a snapshot but I'm going back tomorrow.  They seemed to have good size selection, IMO...39.5 and 40 is hard to find. And you MAY be wondering why I'm going back tomorrow (but you really shouldn't...I know only the "outsiders" would be confused). I just bought a brown pair of VP in Nov from Saks at regular price and a pair of brown flats from NM this week at regular price...I need to ponder what to do.  They have fuchsia patent Biancas on sale. The brown ones are 120's, but they are 140's...as much as I hate too, I'm going to pass. Buuttt they have a very pretty coral paten color Rolando (on sale too).  They are holding them for me. I'm going to return the VPs to Saks (the the flats to NM when they arrive). And I'm going to get the Rolandos and the black version of the brown flats-the Rosella (reg price).
> 
> Sorry for the excessive rambling...I guess I'm just giddy dde09!



That's my size! I should email them. You're so funny. You've been bitten by the red sole bug


----------



## megt10

BagBragger said:


> Everyone-
> 
> Have you ever just gone to the store to "look"?  Well, look at what I JUST picked up..,walking in the rain as I type!!!!!  And they are comfortable!



They are beautiful shoes and look fantastic on you.


----------



## BagBragger

megt10 said:
			
		

> They are beautiful shoes and look fantastic on you.



Thanks M-10!!!


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> That's my size! I should email them. You're so funny. You've been bitten by the red sole bug



I absolutely have been!  I mean I had purchased some before...I have the simple in bone...had them for at least 2 years and wore them the first time this summer.  I also had the black patent décolleté.  But now...I'm in over drive, lol! 

And I was so surprised that they had my size in everything!!!!! Especially everything on sale!!!!!  After my initial excitement, I made myself calm down fast because I figured great shoes and great prices, but they won't have my size...when Kyle walked out with all those boxes of shoes I wanted to try on I almost fainted!  

I really wish I could do the fuchsia Biancas...the color is so hot and I would definitely wear them because I have a lot of fuchsia in my closet.  But the 140s would be kicked off in a heart beat!  That's why the bone Simples have only been worn once...thinking about consigning them...

But definitely getting to coral Rolandos.  Tell me this though...that heel elastic, does it help at all?  It makes me feel like my heel isn't all the way down in the shoe.  It's an awkward feeling.  I think the 40.5 will be too big.  Don't they give after wear? They didn't have that color in that size but I guess I could try it on in another color to be sure.  The color is definitely one for the spring and summer!  

Let me know if I can help with sending pictures if you connect with the store.


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:
			
		

> I absolutely have been!  I mean I had purchased some before...I have the simple in bone...had them for at least 2 years and wore them the first time this summer.  I also had the black patent décolleté.  But now...I'm in over drive, lol!
> 
> And I was so surprised that they had my size in everything!!!!! Especially everything on sale!!!!!  After my initial excitement, I made myself calm down fast because I figured great shoes and great prices, but they won't have my size...when Kyle walked out with all those boxes of shoes I wanted to try on I almost fainted!
> 
> I really wish I could do the fuchsia Biancas...the color is so hot and I would definitely wear them because I have a lot of fuchsia in my closet.  But the 140s would be kicked off in a heart beat!  That's why the bone Simples have only been worn once...thinking about consigning them...
> 
> But definitely getting to coral Rolandos.  Tell me this though...that heel elastic, does it help at all?  It makes me feel like my heel isn't all the way down in the shoe.  It's an awkward feeling.  I think the 40.5 will be too big.  Don't they give after wear? They didn't have that color in that size but I guess I could try it on in another color to be sure.  The color is definitely one for the spring and summer!
> 
> Let me know if I can help with sending pictures if you connect with the store.



I'm not familiar with rolando. I don't think that heel thing does much. My friend cuts it out lol.


----------



## Kenyanqn

fumi said:
			
		

> love these! They're awesome!



Thanks fumi


----------



## Kenyanqn

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Great purchases ladies!



Thanks wanna


----------



## Kenyanqn

My LAST purchase for the week/year/decade... 

New declic python pumps in blue


----------



## wannaprada

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> My LAST purchase for the week/year/decade...
> 
> New declic python pumps in blue



Love the color, congrats! Maybe last purchase for the week, but a year? I doubt it!


----------



## megt10

Kenyanqn said:


> My LAST purchase for the week/year/decade...
> 
> New declic python pumps in blue



So gorgeous. Love the color.


----------



## megt10

Here are my Mrs. Baba Suede Booties that I just got from the Saks sale. I wore them yesterday for the first time and lasted all day with walking and standing. They are super comfortable.


----------



## Kenyanqn

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Love the color, congrats! Maybe last purchase for the week, but a year? I doubt it!



Thanks. I have to convince myself that even though we know it won't happen lol. Makes my splurges feel accounted for lol


----------



## Kenyanqn

megt10 said:
			
		

> So gorgeous. Love the color.



Thank you!


----------



## Kenyanqn

megt10 said:
			
		

> Here are my Mrs. Baba Suede Booties that I just got from the Saks sale. I wore them yesterday for the first time and lasted all day with walking and standing. They are super comfortable.



Very pretty! I like


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> Here are my Mrs. Baba Suede Booties that I just got from the Saks sale. I wore them yesterday for the first time and lasted all day with walking and standing. They are super comfortable.



I really like those Megt, congrats! Did you experience any heel slippage and how did they size?


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> I really like those Megt, congrats! Did you experience any heel slippage and how did they size?



No heel slippage even though it looks like they are too big in the heel from the pic. I get this with most of my shoes it can't be helped. I took these tts in a 38.5 I think because of they way they are styled your foot just slips forward a lot. They never felt like they would come off my feet or like they were too loose. Just super comfortable.


----------



## megt10

Kenyanqn said:


> Very pretty! I like



Thank you.


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> My LAST purchase for the week/year/decade...
> 
> New declic python pumps in blue



TDF! I love Declic, it's one of my daily comfortable shoes! Where did you get this lovely Phyton, may I ask?


----------



## redvelvetloubie

megt10 said:
			
		

> Here are my Mrs. Baba Suede Booties that I just got from the Saks sale. I wore them yesterday for the first time and lasted all day with walking and standing. They are super comfortable.



I love it! TTS or 1/2 size up?


----------



## Kenyanqn

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> TDF! I love Declic, it's one of my daily comfortable shoes! Where did you get this lovely Phyton, may I ask?



Sure... eBay!


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> My LAST purchase for the week/year/decade...
> 
> New declic python pumps in blue



You won!!!! Yey. I'm so happy for you they are so pretty. Congrats girl


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Here are my Mrs. Baba Suede Booties that I just got from the Saks sale. I wore them yesterday for the first time and lasted all day with walking and standing. They are super comfortable.



That's my fav shoe on you now. So pretty


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Sure... eBay!



Oh no...Not an eBay buyer. Thank you! 

That's a great lucky find you have! Congrats!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> You won!!!! Yey. I'm so happy for you they are so pretty. Congrats girl



Thx


----------



## Kenyanqn

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> Oh no...Not an eBay buyer. Thank you!
> 
> That's a great lucky find you have! Congrats!



Thnx


----------



## beagly911

Ok, I go away for 3 days to see my son get his Masters Degree and I'm 9 pages behind...whew!  Sorry for the general shout out, everyone has gotten some great shoes!!


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Ok, I go away for 3 days to see my son get his Masters Degree and I'm 9 pages behind...whew!  Sorry for the general shout out, everyone has gotten some great shoes!!



Congrats Beagly! You must be very proud of him!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Ok, I go away for 3 days to see my son get his Masters Degree and I'm 9 pages behind...whew!  Sorry for the general shout out, everyone has gotten some great shoes!!



Congrats to your son!!!!


----------



## beagly911

Thanks Wanna and CC!!  I am a very proud momma!


----------



## fumi

Kenyanqn said:


> My LAST purchase for the week/year/decade...
> 
> New declic python pumps in blue



Love the color of these!


----------



## Kenyanqn

fumi said:
			
		

> Love the color of these!



Thanks fumi


----------



## BagBragger

My latest...meet New Peanut!

CC, sorry I couldn't be of any help!


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:
			
		

> My latest...meet New Peanut!
> 
> CC, sorry I couldn't be of any help!



Girl don't you worry. I already had my sale bonanza. Those are cute


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Kenyanqn said:


> My LAST purchase for the week/year/decade...
> 
> New declic python pumps in blue



Those are super hot!!! I love python!!!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Those are super hot!!! I love python!!!



Thank you!


----------



## megt10

Here are 2 of the 3 pairs of shoes that I got from the Saks sale. The 3rd isn't here yet.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Here are 2 of the 3 pairs of shoes that I got from the Saks sale. The 3rd isn't here yet.



Nice haul meg


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Here are 2 of the 3 pairs of shoes that I got from the Saks sale. The 3rd isn't here yet.


Great booties meg!


----------



## Christchrist

Holy flame! These are so bright lol the last photo shows their color the best


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Holy flame! These are so bright lol the last photo shows their color the best



Wow, those are bright! Congrats! I was contemplating getting these, however I think these might be a little too bright for me.


----------



## mularice

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Holy flame! These are so bright lol the last photo shows their color the best



Soooooo jelly!! They are amazing! I love the colour (I could never wear them as I have some kind of inability to wear colours)!!! Congrats on yet another fab purchase!


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Holy flame! These are so bright lol the last photo shows their color the best



How are you today? Those are outrageous (in a spectacular way).! Are they yours?


----------



## mizcolon73

Christchrist said:


> Holy flame! These are so bright lol the last photo shows their color the best
> 
> View attachment 1986856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1986857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1986858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1986859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1986860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1986861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1986862




Is this a red or a orange??? They are bright!! lol


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Wow, those are bright! Congrats! I was contemplating getting these, however I think these might be a little too bright for me.






			
				mularice said:
			
		

> Soooooo jelly!! They are amazing! I love the colour (I could never wear them as I have some kind of inability to wear colours)!!! Congrats on yet another fab purchase!






			
				BagBragger said:
			
		

> How are you today? Those are outrageous (in a spectacular way).! Are they yours?






			
				mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Is this a red or a orange??? They are bright!! lol



These are more orange.  I'm keeping only because they are a piggy 120 and I don't have a crazy color. This myst be it lol. Not gonna get much wear but it's fun


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Holy flame! These are so bright lol the last photo shows their color the best



Wow! The shoes are gorgeous. I don't have the confidence yet to pull off such a color but they look amazing on u. Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Wow! The shoes are gorgeous. I don't have the confidence yet to pull off such a color but they look amazing on u. Congrats!



Thanks girl.  I don't have the confidence either but I'm just gonna love them anyway


----------



## Croatia

Christchrist said:


> Thanks girl.  I don't have the confidence either but I'm just gonna love them anyway



You should have the confidence, they look great on you and I'm in love with that color But I'm bias since I love crazy shoes. But a black dress with those shoes would be TDF


----------



## Christchrist

Croatia said:
			
		

> You should have the confidence, they look great on you and I'm in love with that color But I'm bias since I love crazy shoes. But a black dress with those shoes would be TDF



Good idea. I'll try it


----------



## Christchrist

Blue saphir piggy 100 from CL Madison


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Blue saphir piggy 100 from CL Madison



Love that color!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Blue saphir piggy 100 from CL Madison





Christchrist said:


> Blue saphir piggy 100 from CL Madison



Wow I really need to get a pair now.  Do you have a SA email for CL Madison CC?  I can't call as I'm in Aus.  TIA


----------



## Nolia

Lovely colour!



Christchrist said:


> Blue saphir piggy 100 from CL Madison
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1987026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1987027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1987028


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Nice haul meg


Thanks CC, I am on a bootie and boot binge 


beagly911 said:


> Great booties meg!


Thanks Beagly.


Christchrist said:


> Holy flame! These are so bright lol the last photo shows their color the best
> 
> View attachment 1986856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1986857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1986858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1986859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1986860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1986861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1986862


They are HOT!


Christchrist said:


> Thanks girl.  I don't have the confidence either but I'm just gonna love them anyway


Oh nonsense CC, you are a force to be reckoned with and these shoes are awesome and they look great on you. I too like the idea of a black dress with these or a white one would be perfect too. 


Christchrist said:


> Blue saphir piggy 100 from CL Madison
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1987026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1987027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1987028



Beautiful color.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thanks CC, I am on a bootie and boot binge
> 
> Thanks Beagly.
> 
> They are HOT!
> 
> Oh nonsense CC, you are a force to be reckoned with and these shoes are awesome and they look great on you. I too like the idea of a black dress with these or a white one would be perfect too.
> 
> Beautiful color.



Thanks meg. I just wouldn't wear them. I have had all day to think about it. With much reluctance I am exchanging. BUT it's a nice exchange. See! 
Flo watersnake color block


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Blue saphir piggy 100 from CL Madison



Love love love


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Blue saphir piggy 100 from CL Madison



Ooooooh-la-la!  Very pretty indeed!!!!  A color you'll be more satisfied with!  But now you need that royal blue phantom, lol...just kidding!


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Love love love


Yes that color I have been eyeing for a long time 



			
				BagBragger said:
			
		

> Ooooooh-la-la!  Very pretty indeed!!!!  A color you'll be more satisfied with!  But now you need that royal blue phantom, lol...just kidding!



What is a phantom? The car?


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Yes that color I have been eyeing for a long time
> 
> What is a phantom? The car?



I think bagbragger means the Celine bag! You need that CC! Congrats on the piggies! Eyeing on the flame too


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> I think bagbragger means the Celine bag! You need that CC dde0a



Oh lol. Yeah. Haha. I haven't jumped into Celine yet. Frankly I'm scared. If I fall I will obsess and want tons


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Oh lol. Yeah. Haha. I haven't jumped into Celine yet. Frankly I'm scared. If I fall I will obsess and want tons



Haha I know. It can get worse. Say Hermes, or Chanel ... Lol


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Haha I know. It can get worse. Say Hermes, or Chanel ... Lol



Honey I'm there. My issues ARE Chanel, Louboutin, LV and Hermes.  This is why I'm blind to the rest lol   Killing my bank account


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Honey I'm there. My issues ARE Chanel, Louboutin, LV and Hermes.  This is why I'm blind to the rest lol   Killing my bank account



Lol but back on the flame piggies 120. I have tiny feet as anymore tinier I could not wear pigalle 120 at all since 34 is the smallest they make. Do they run the same with your other piggie 120s? One size down?


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Lol but back on the flame piggies 120. I have tiny feet as anymore tinier I could wear pigalle 120 at all since 34 is the smallest they make. Do they run the same with your other piggie 120s? One size down?



Yes. Piggy 120 I'm a 38.5-39. My TTS is 39.5-40


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Yes. Piggy 120 I'm a 38.5-39. My TTS is 39.5-40



Thanks babe


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Thanks babe



You're very welcome


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

Hi!

These came in the mail today &#128525; I can't wait to wear them out!

Introducing my first, but definitely not my last, lady peeps in hot pink!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

ShopaholicPiggy said:


> Hi!
> 
> These came in the mail today &#128525; I can't wait to wear them out!
> 
> Introducing my first, but definitely not my last, lady peeps in hot pink!



I want these so bad, they are amazing!  Congrats


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

megt10 said:
			
		

> Here are 2 of the 3 pairs of shoes that I got from the Saks sale. The 3rd isn't here yet.


I love the first boot, it looks very comfy. Does the skinny heel on the second pair feel stable? I love the look of skinny heel but is always so afraid of it snapping. 



			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Holy flame! These are so bright lol the last photo shows their color the best






			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Blue saphir piggy 100 from CL Madison


You are on a roll with all these amazingly beautiful colours! No, never mind you are on a roll with beautiful shoes. Period. Lovely collection!


----------



## Christchrist

ShopaholicPiggy said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> These came in the mail today dde0d I can't wait to wear them out!
> 
> Introducing my first, but definitely not my last, lady peeps in hot pink!



That is a damn good first. Congrats


----------



## mrl1005

ShopaholicPiggy said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> These came in the mail today dde0d I can't wait to wear them out!
> 
> Introducing my first, but definitely not my last, lady peeps in hot pink!



Shoe twin!!!! I  these!! LPs are one of my favorite style CLs! Congrats and a great first!!!


----------



## fumi

ShopaholicPiggy said:


> Hi!
> 
> These came in the mail today &#128525; I can't wait to wear them out!
> 
> Introducing my first, but definitely not my last, lady peeps in hot pink!



I love hot pink! These are so hot!


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Holy flame! These are so bright lol the last photo shows their color the best





Christchrist said:


> Blue saphir piggy 100 from CL Madison



Holy moly!  The color of your two pairs of heels is amazing!


----------



## wannaprada

ShopaholicPiggy said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> These came in the mail today dde0d I can't wait to wear them out!
> 
> Introducing my first, but definitely not my last, lady peeps in hot pink!



What a hot color, congrats!


----------



## chloe2880

ShopaholicPiggy said:


> Hi!
> 
> These came in the mail today &#55357;&#56845; I can't wait to wear them out!
> 
> Introducing my first, but definitely not my last, lady peeps in hot pink!



Wauw they look hot! Love the pink color, very girly with a touch of naughtyness


----------



## chloe2880

Christchrist said:


> Baby pink flo!!!   Soooo pretty. Looks nice with my Chanel WOC
> 
> View attachment 1978530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978534
> 
> 
> Excuse my swollen feet bi just shopped in 120s. Swollen lol



Gorgeous! very classy look!


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> I want these so bad, they are amazing!  Congrats


You should definitely snatch a pair if the chance presents itself!



			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> That is a damn good first. Congrats


Whoops, I meant first lady peeps! Lol a little bit of wine and excitement And the sentence comes out different. 



			
				mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Shoe twin!!!! I  these!! LPs are one of my favorite style CLs! Congrats and a great first!!!


I meant First Lady peeps! But seeing yours is what made me want this colour! Prior to that I thought this colour was too Barbie! LP has definitely  became my favourite as well!



			
				fumi said:
			
		

> I love hot pink! These are so hot!


Thanks. These shoes will be a great pop of colour to any outfit. 



			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> What a hot color, congrats!


Thanks! It's really vibrant in real life. 



			
				chloe2880 said:
			
		

> Wauw they look hot! Love the pink color, very girly with a touch of naughtyness


I agree, I wish the weather was warmer so I can rock these bad girls out!


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Holy flame! These are so bright lol the last photo shows their color the best



They're awesome...almost neon. Love!


----------



## JessieG

ShopaholicPiggy said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> These came in the mail today dde0d I can't wait to wear them out!
> 
> Introducing my first, but definitely not my last, lady peeps in hot pink!



Love these...they're on my look out for list!!


----------



## mizcolon73

Christchrist said:


> Blue saphir piggy 100 from CL Madison
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1987026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1987027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1987028




This color is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## DebbiNC

Christchrist said:


> Blue saphir piggy 100 from CL Madison
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1987026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1987027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1987028




OMG! Those are beautiful! I just love royal blue!!!



ShopaholicPiggy said:


> Hi!
> 
> These came in the mail today &#128525; I can't wait to wear them out!
> 
> Introducing my first, but definitely not my last, lady peeps in hot pink!



Wowza! Totally gorgeous!!


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:
			
		

> Holy moly!  The color of your two pairs of heels is amazing!






			
				chloe2880 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! very classy look!






			
				JessieG said:
			
		

> They're awesome...almost neon. Love!






			
				mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> This color is absolutely beautiful!!






			
				DebbiNC said:
			
		

> OMG! Those are beautiful! I just love royal blue!!!
> 
> Wowza! Totally gorgeous!!



Thank you ladies. The flame is fun but I just couldn't do it. Ha. It's very neon for my style. I would never wear it. My son said this when I came out to show them "IM BLIND!" 
teenagers! Ugh. 
I'm exchanging for the color block watersnake flo


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Thanks meg. I just wouldn't wear them. I have had all day to think about it. With much reluctance I am exchanging. BUT it's a nice exchange. See!
> Flo watersnake color block
> 
> View attachment 1987256



Oh, I love this CC. Gorgeous. Great exchange.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Oh, I love this CC. Gorgeous. Great exchange.



Wew thanks. It was tough packaging up a piggy 120


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Wew thanks. It was tough packaging up a piggy 120



Oh no you made the right call the other shoes are so incredible and unique. I am always a fan of unique. Speaking of which I got my last pair of shoes last night and they are unique and I love them too.


----------



## megt10

Here is my last pair of CL for this year. Got these from the Saks sale. I love the different colors/color-blocking.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Here is my last pair of CL for this year. Got these from the Saks sale. I love the different colors/color-blocking.



Meg I love that shoe. You did so well.  Congrats


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Meg I love that shoe. You did so well.  Congrats



I think so. I love all 3 pairs that I got. I wanted to wear my booties today but it is raining so that will have to wait. BTW, looked at your website. Very impressive. Jewelry was my first love. Glad I don't live closer or I would really be in trouble


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> I think so. I love all 3 pairs that I got. I wanted to wear my booties today but it is raining so that will have to wait. BTW, looked at your website. Very impressive. Jewelry was my first love. Glad I don't live closer or I would really be in trouble



Haha. Thank you. Actually I run my business off my site. No shop no overhead . 
You did an amazing job at the sale. I love all of your shoes. Now to be good? Bahaha


----------



## mizcolon73

Christchrist said:


> Thank you ladies. The flame is fun but I just couldn't do it. Ha. It's very neon for my style. I would never wear it. My son said this when I came out to show them "IM BLIND!"
> teenagers! Ugh.
> I'm exchanging for the color block watersnake flo



Great exchange choice, those are to die for!!!


----------



## wannaprada

megt10 said:
			
		

> Here is my last pair of CL for this year. Got these from the Saks sale. I love the different colors/color-blocking.



Very pretty!


----------



## poppyseed

megt10 said:


> Here is my last pair of CL for this year. Got these from the Saks sale. I love the different colors/color-blocking.



Meg, those are amazing!! Lovely colour combination too!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Thank you ladies. The flame is fun but I just couldn't do it. Ha. It's very neon for my style. I would never wear it. My son said this when I came out to show them "IM BLIND!"
> teenagers! Ugh.
> I'm exchanging for the color block watersnake flo



Haha. Your son is goofy lol. I'm kinda sad ur exchanging them but I love the new choice


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Blue saphir piggy 100 from CL Madison
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1987026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1987027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1987028


I love, love, love the color CC!!



Christchrist said:


> Thanks meg. I just wouldn't wear them. I have had all day to think about it. With much reluctance I am exchanging. BUT it's a nice exchange. See!
> Flo watersnake color block
> 
> View attachment 1987256


OOO I like these, you'll be able to wear them with everything!



ShopaholicPiggy said:


> Hi!
> 
> These came in the mail today &#128525; I can't wait to wear them out!
> 
> Introducing my first, but definitely not my last, lady peeps in hot pink!


So pretty, I can't wait to see mod shots!



megt10 said:


> Here is my last pair of CL for this year. Got these from the Saks sale. I love the different colors/color-blocking.


So gorgeous meg!  They will be fun to style!!  Looking forward to seeing them on!!


----------



## mrl1005

ShopaholicPiggy said:
			
		

> You should definitely snatch a pair if the chance presents itself!
> 
> Whoops, I meant first lady peeps! Lol a little bit of wine and excitement And the sentence comes out different.
> 
> I meant First Lady peeps! But seeing yours is what made me want this colour! Prior to that I thought this colour was too Barbie! LP has definitely  became my favourite as well!
> 
> Thanks. These shoes will be a great pop of colour to any outfit.
> 
> Thanks! It's really vibrant in real life.
> 
> I agree, I wish the weather was warmer so I can rock these bad girls out!



Hehehe! Yay!!!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Thanks meg. I just wouldn't wear them. I have had all day to think about it. With much reluctance I am exchanging. BUT it's a nice exchange. See!
> Flo watersnake color block




CC, you're on a roll! Love this! wAtersnake and polka dots, understatedly classic and elegant! Great buy!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Yes that color I have been eyeing for a long time
> 
> What is a phantom? The car?



LOL! Celine Royal Blue Phantom Luggage. 

I have the Celine Mini Royal Blue that is why I want this Pigalle Blue of yours. The Royal Blue Mini luggage has been sold out for a couple of months ago, but I think the phantom has still the royal blue.


----------



## redvelvetloubie

ShopaholicPiggy said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> These came in the mail today dde0d I can't wait to wear them out!
> 
> Introducing my first, but definitely not my last, lady peeps in hot pink!



OOH LA LA! Hot pink indeed! love it!


----------



## wannaprada

Any guesses??


----------



## bougainvillier

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Any guesses??



Hahaha I know what it is. Open open


----------



## texas87

open open wanna! Is it the piggys?


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

wannaprada said:


> any guesses??



opeeeeeen pleeeeease ^^


----------



## wannaprada

Very good ladies! My new Cameo Rose Pigalles 120!!


----------



## texas87

wannaprada said:


> Very good ladies! My new Cameo Rose Pigalles 120!!



Wanna, they are gorgeous on you! Cant wait to see what outfit you put together for them!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

My first Louis flats


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

wannaprada said:


> Very good ladies! My new Cameo Rose Pigalles 120!!



GORGEOUS! Gorgeous!!!

This color is pretty! They will look amazing on you!


----------



## wannaprada

texas87 said:
			
		

> Wanna, they are gorgeous on you! Cant wait to see what outfit you put together for them!



Thanks Texas! I'll be sure to post in the outfit thread! 




			
				CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> My first Louis flats






			
				CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> GORGEOUS! Gorgeous!!!
> 
> This color is pretty! They will look amazing on you!



C, love the new sneakers! I may have to take the plunge and get a pair one of these days! Congrats and thanks!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Very good ladies! My new Cameo Rose Pigalles 120!!



Shoe twins!!! Congrats babe. They look really awesome on you


----------



## Christchrist

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> My first Louis flats



Seriously those are off the hook


----------



## Christchrist

Ok I'll make this quick. Got my sale cobra filo in navy and my silver python specchio flo.  these are NOT going back mmmmkay


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok I'll make this quick. Got my sale cobra filo in navy and my silver python specchio flo.  these are NOT going back mmmmkay



Oops forgot mod shots


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Shoe twins!!! Congrats babe. They look really awesome on you



Thanks shoe twin!




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Oops forgot mod shots



Very nice CC, congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Thanks shoe twin!
> 
> Very nice CC, congrats!



My feet are so swollen lol. It's hard t put them on.  Ahhhh being a woman


----------



## heychar

Christchrist said:


> Oops forgot mod shots
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988190


Love the silver combo


----------



## Christchrist

heychar said:


> Love the silver combo


Heychar I'm a shoe bag matcher all the way. If I ever get all the matches ill take a family pic


----------



## ZiggyLove

Those look amazing on you! Congrats



Christchrist said:


> Oops forgot mod shots
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988190


----------



## ZiggyLove

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My first Louis flats


Love those! Where'd you find them in purple?


----------



## ZiggyLove

ShopaholicPiggy said:


> Hi!
> 
> These came in the mail today &#128525; I can't wait to wear them out!
> 
> Introducing my first, but definitely not my last, lady peeps in hot pink!


Did you get these during the fall sale? Amazing  color


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

ZiggyLove said:


> Love those! Where'd you find them in purple?



Thank you ZiggyLove!!! I found them in the Eu CL website  i think they still are available.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Christchrist said:


> Oops forgot mod shots
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988190




Both pairs are beautiful


----------



## mizcolon73

Christchrist said:


> Oops forgot mod shots
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988190



OMG these both are soooooo Devine it's unreal!!!


----------



## evanescent

Christchrist said:


> Oops forgot mod shots
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988190



They are both stunning CC!!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Christchrist

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Both pairs are beautiful





evanescent said:


> They are both stunning CC!!!!  Congrats!!





mizcolon73 said:


> OMG these both are soooooo Devine it's unreal!!!



Thank you. I'm waiting for my lady couple of pieces then its time to be good


----------



## evanescent

2 recent purchases! 

A couple of months ago I sold my Dorepis to a fellow tPFer on eBay as they were too big (hi W!  ) but I could not get them out of my mind.. and then I found these!! I couldn't believe my luck!






And a bittersweet pair..Love love these so much as they are my poor (wo)man's version of the limited ed Youplis, but after going back and forth on them with insoles, I think they are just a tad too big for me... :cry:






Oh and some eye candy of my shoe cabinet.. I took this pic for fun as a roundup for the year. The topmost shelf is not visible in that shot, but it's pretty boring anyway.. they are my "black shoes" shelf - you can see some of them peeking at the top of the pic: Miss Boxe 85 black kid, Ron Ron 100 black patent x 2 (intending to strass one of them), Bianca 140 black patent, Asteroid 140, Corneille 100 black kid, Pigalle 100 black patent.

2 special pairs are missing in this pic - my Lady Peeps in red eel (as per my profile pic) and silver cosmo python. I don't have them displayed in my cabinet as the sun is pretty strong here and I don't want them to get discoloured!


----------



## Christchrist

evanescent said:


> 2 recent purchases!
> 
> A couple of months ago I sold my Dorepis to a fellow tPFer on eBay as they were too big (hi W!  ) but I could not get them out of my mind.. and then I found these!! I couldn't believe my luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bittersweet pair..Love love these so much as they are my poor (wo)man's version of the limited ed Youplis, but after going back and forth on them with insoles, I think they are just a tad too big for me... :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and some eye candy of my shoe cabinet.. I took this pic for fun as a roundup for the year. The topmost shelf is not visible in that shot, but it's pretty boring anyway.. they are my "black shoes" shelf - you can see some of them peeking at the top of the pic: Miss Boxe 85 black kid, Ron Ron 100 black patent x 2 (intending to strass one of them), Bianca 140 black patent, Asteroid 140, Corneille 100 black kid, Pigalle 100 black patent.
> 
> 2 special pairs are missing in this pic - my Lady Peeps in red eel (as per my profile pic) and silver cosmo python. I don't have them displayed in my cabinet as the sun is pretty strong here and I don't want them to get discoloured!


Oh my gosh! I love them.  Congrats


----------



## heychar

Christchrist said:


> Heychar I'm a shoe bag matcher all the way. If I ever get all the matches ill take a family pic



Ooooh yes pics please  If I come to USA I'm moving into your closet I shall not take no for an answer!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Very pretty!


Thanks wanna.


poppyseed said:


> Meg, those are amazing!! Lovely colour combination too!


Thank you poppy, I love the colors in it.


beagly911 said:


> I love, love, love the color CC!!
> 
> 
> OOO I like these, you'll be able to wear them with everything!
> 
> 
> So pretty, I can't wait to see mod shots!
> 
> 
> So gorgeous meg!  They will be fun to style!!  Looking forward to seeing them on!!


Thanks Beagly I think they will be great with so many things. Bonus they are comfy and easy to walk in. I am tired of buying shoes that can't be worn for more than a couple hours.


wannaprada said:


> Very good ladies! My new Cameo Rose Pigalles 120!!


Gorgeous on you Wanna!


CRISPEDROSA said:


> My first Louis flats


Love these they are adorable.


Christchrist said:


> Oops forgot mod shots
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988190


These are awesome. I love them.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Haha. Thank you. Actually I run my business off my site. No shop no overhead .
> You did an amazing job at the sale. I love all of your shoes. Now to be good? Bahaha



Thanks CC. So did you. I am going to endeavor practicing restraint. Good thing I am on my iPad because restraint isn't even a word I can spell


----------



## megt10

evanescent said:


> 2 recent purchases!
> 
> A couple of months ago I sold my Dorepis to a fellow tPFer on eBay as they were too big (hi W!  ) but I could not get them out of my mind.. and then I found these!! I couldn't believe my luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bittersweet pair..Love love these so much as they are my poor (wo)man's version of the limited ed Youplis, but after going back and forth on them with insoles, I think they are just a tad too big for me... :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and some eye candy of my shoe cabinet.. I took this pic for fun as a roundup for the year. The topmost shelf is not visible in that shot, but it's pretty boring anyway.. they are my "black shoes" shelf - you can see some of them peeking at the top of the pic: Miss Boxe 85 black kid, Ron Ron 100 black patent x 2 (intending to strass one of them), Bianca 140 black patent, Asteroid 140, Corneille 100 black kid, Pigalle 100 black patent.
> 
> 2 special pairs are missing in this pic - my Lady Peeps in red eel (as per my profile pic) and silver cosmo python. I don't have them displayed in my cabinet as the sun is pretty strong here and I don't want them to get discoloured!


Gorgeous shoes and what an awesome shoe cabinet.


----------



## MegsVC

wannaprada said:


> Very good ladies! My new Cameo Rose Pigalles 120!!



These look beautiful on you!! I love love love this color!
I still can't capture it properly on my cameo rose Bianca's, I need a pic in natural light but I go to work in the dark and come home in the dark. Yuck.


----------



## evanescent

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous shoes and what an awesome shoe cabinet.





Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh! I love them.  Congrats



Thanks ladies!


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Very good ladies! My new Cameo Rose Pigalles 120!!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> My first Louis flats





Christchrist said:


> Oops forgot mod shots
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988190


Oh CC they are both stunning!!  I love them both!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## beagly911

beagly911 said:


> Oh CC they are both stunning!!  I love them both!!!  Congrats!!!



The flats are great!!  I need flats!!!


----------



## fumi

evanescent said:


> 2 recent purchases!
> 
> A couple of months ago I sold my Dorepis to a fellow tPFer on eBay as they were too big (hi W!  ) but I could not get them out of my mind.. and then I found these!! I couldn't believe my luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bittersweet pair..Love love these so much as they are my poor (wo)man's version of the limited ed Youplis, but after going back and forth on them with insoles, I think they are just a tad too big for me... :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and some eye candy of my shoe cabinet.. I took this pic for fun as a roundup for the year. The topmost shelf is not visible in that shot, but it's pretty boring anyway.. they are my "black shoes" shelf - you can see some of them peeking at the top of the pic: Miss Boxe 85 black kid, Ron Ron 100 black patent x 2 (intending to strass one of them), Bianca 140 black patent, Asteroid 140, Corneille 100 black kid, Pigalle 100 black patent.
> 
> 2 special pairs are missing in this pic - my Lady Peeps in red eel (as per my profile pic) and silver cosmo python. I don't have them displayed in my cabinet as the sun is pretty strong here and I don't want them to get discoloured!



You have such an amazing collection!


----------



## 9distelle

Christchrist said:


> Oops forgot mod shots
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1988190


Stunning on you!!


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Oops forgot mod shots



Congrats! You are on a roll!


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> Very good ladies! My new Cameo Rose Pigalles 120!!



These are cute!


----------



## fumi

CRISPEDROSA said:


> My first Louis flats



Congrats! I love the color and how it's like a mix between purple and blue...


----------



## poppyseed

evanescent said:


> 2 recent purchases!
> 
> A couple of months ago I sold my Dorepis to a fellow tPFer on eBay as they were too big (hi W!  ) but I could not get them out of my mind.. and then I found these!! I couldn't believe my luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bittersweet pair..Love love these so much as they are my poor (wo)man's version of the limited ed Youplis, but after going back and forth on them with insoles, I think they are just a tad too big for me... :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and some eye candy of my shoe cabinet.. I took this pic for fun as a roundup for the year. The topmost shelf is not visible in that shot, but it's pretty boring anyway.. they are my "black shoes" shelf - you can see some of them peeking at the top of the pic: Miss Boxe 85 black kid, Ron Ron 100 black patent x 2 (intending to strass one of them), Bianca 140 black patent, Asteroid 140, Corneille 100 black kid, Pigalle 100 black patent.
> 
> 2 special pairs are missing in this pic - my Lady Peeps in red eel (as per my profile pic) and silver cosmo python. I don't have them displayed in my cabinet as the sun is pretty strong here and I don't want them to get discoloured!



Beautiful new additions, amazing collection and beautiful display!!
Poor woman's Youpli - I love it! I was actually thinking exactly that!!! And considering getting them if I ever find a pair in my size...


----------



## wannaprada

evanescent said:


> 2 recent purchases!
> 
> A couple of months ago I sold my Dorepis to a fellow tPFer on eBay as they were too big (hi W!  ) but I could not get them out of my mind.. and then I found these!! I couldn't believe my luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bittersweet pair..Love love these so much as they are my poor (wo)man's version of the limited ed Youplis, but after going back and forth on them with insoles, I think they are just a tad too big for me... :cry:



Great new buys evanescent, congrats!



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous on you Wanna!



Thanks Megt!



MegsVC said:


> These look beautiful on you!! I love love love this color!
> I still can't capture it properly on my cameo rose Bianca's, I need a pic in natural light but I go to work in the dark and come home in the dark. Yuck.



Thanks Megs! You're right, the color is difficult to capture.



fumi said:


> These are cute!



Thanks Fumi!


----------



## Nolia

Aaaaamazing!!!!



evanescent said:


> 2 recent purchases!
> 
> A couple of months ago I sold my Dorepis to a fellow tPFer on eBay as they were too big (hi W!  ) but I could not get them out of my mind.. and then I found these!! I couldn't believe my luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bittersweet pair..Love love these so much as they are my poor (wo)man's version of the limited ed Youplis, but after going back and forth on them with insoles, I think they are just a tad too big for me... :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and some eye candy of my shoe cabinet.. I took this pic for fun as a roundup for the year. The topmost shelf is not visible in that shot, but it's pretty boring anyway.. they are my "black shoes" shelf - you can see some of them peeking at the top of the pic: Miss Boxe 85 black kid, Ron Ron 100 black patent x 2 (intending to strass one of them), Bianca 140 black patent, Asteroid 140, Corneille 100 black kid, Pigalle 100 black patent.
> 
> 2 special pairs are missing in this pic - my Lady Peeps in red eel (as per my profile pic) and silver cosmo python. I don't have them displayed in my cabinet as the sun is pretty strong here and I don't want them to get discoloured!


----------



## evanescent

fumi said:


> You have such an amazing collection!



Thank you fumi!! I love YOURS! 



poppyseed said:


> Beautiful new additions, amazing collection and beautiful display!!
> Poor woman's Youpli - I love it! I was actually thinking exactly that!!! And considering getting them if I ever find a pair in my size...



Thanks poppy! This might be sacrilege but I do prefer this to the D'orsay style, as D'Orsay styles cut into my feet too much. I think I'm going to try to make them work, love love the colour so much! I hope you can get your hands on a pair some day, keeping my fingers crossed for you!



wannaprada said:


> Great new buys evanescent, congrats!



Thanks wanna!



Nolia said:


> Aaaaamazing!!!!



 Thank you!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Picked up 2 pairs in the last 2 days:


----------



## needloub

hermosa_vogue said:


> Picked up 2 pairs in the last 2 days:



Gorgeous!


----------



## BagBragger

bougainvillier said:


> I think bagbragger means the Celine bag! You need that CC! Congrats on the piggies! Eyeing on the flame too


Yes ma'am (s), lol!  That's what I meant!  I don't think we'd be ready for her to do that!  What a combo that would be!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Picked up 2 pairs in the last 2 days:


Gorgy


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

hermosa_vogue said:


> Picked up 2 pairs in the last 2 days:


So pretty! Congrats


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

Christchrist said:


> Oops forgot mod shots


I love how you have shoes that perfectly matches your purse



evanescent said:


> 2 recent purchases!
> 
> A couple of months ago I sold my Dorepis to a fellow tPFer on eBay as they were too big (hi W!  ) but I could not get them out of my mind.. and then I found these!! I couldn't believe my luck!
> 
> And a bittersweet pair..Love love these so much as they are my poor (wo)man's version of the limited ed Youplis, but after going back and forth on them with insoles, I think they are just a tad too big for me... :cry:
> 
> Oh and some eye candy of my shoe cabinet.. I took this pic for fun as a roundup for the year. The topmost shelf is not visible in that shot, but it's pretty boring anyway.. they are my "black shoes" shelf - you can see some of them peeking at the top of the pic: Miss Boxe 85 black kid, Ron Ron 100 black patent x 2 (intending to strass one of them), Bianca 140 black patent, Asteroid 140, Corneille 100 black kid, Pigalle 100 black patent.
> 
> 2 special pairs are missing in this pic - my Lady Peeps in red eel (as per my profile pic) and silver cosmo python. I don't have them displayed in my cabinet as the sun is pretty strong here and I don't want them to get discoloured!


Gorgeous collection and congrats on finding the dorepis


wannaprada said:


> Very good ladies! My new Cameo Rose Pigalles 120!!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> My first Louis flats


I love these! I need to find one soon


----------



## fumi

hermosa_vogue said:


> Picked up 2 pairs in the last 2 days:



Love them both! The first pair is so pretty!


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> Picked up 2 pairs in the last 2 days:



Gorgeous shoes Hermosa.


----------



## sakura23

hermosa_vogue said:


> Wow I really need to get a pair now.  Do you have a SA email for CL Madison CC?  I can't call as I'm in Aus.  TIA



They just got these in at Matches fashion which ships to AUS 
http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/137258


----------



## DebbiNC

hermosa_vogue said:


> Picked up 2 pairs in the last 2 days:




Very, very pretty! Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## evanescent

hermosa_vogue said:


> Picked up 2 pairs in the last 2 days:



Those Jenny's are so pretty!! And I'm sure you'll get lots of wear out of the Love Me's


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> Picked up 2 pairs in the last 2 days:



Both are fabulous but I love the color of the Jenny's!!


----------



## Nolia

Great additions!!  Mod pics of the Jennys please!! =D



hermosa_vogue said:


> Picked up 2 pairs in the last 2 days:


----------



## amaka

Pre ordered these and the bright pink ones....these arrived today! 
I'm not sure why I ordered a 39.5 when I usually wear a 39
I'm araid its going to give so much it would become unwearable.... anyone ever had pigalles that were half a size bigger than their normal size? How did you are? wondering if I should just return it..... Really do love it and I  can't find the 39 anywhere else......


----------



## Christchrist

amaka said:


> Pre ordered these and the bright pink ones....these arrived today!
> I'm not sure why I ordered a 39.5 when I usually wear a 39
> I'm araid its going to give so much it would become unwearable.... anyone ever had pigalles that were half a size bigger than their normal size? How did you are? wondering if I should just return it..... Really do love it and I  can't find the 39 anywhere else......


Oh they look great on you. Love white louboutin


----------



## heychar

amaka said:


> Pre ordered these and the bright pink ones....these arrived today!
> I'm not sure why I ordered a 39.5 when I usually wear a 39
> I'm araid its going to give so much it would become unwearable.... anyone ever had pigalles that were half a size bigger than their normal size? How did you are? wondering if I should just return it..... Really do love it and I  can't find the 39 anywhere else......



I have the same ones and took mine a whole size down from my normal true to size


----------



## mojito3008

amaka said:


> Pre ordered these and the bright pink ones....these arrived today!
> I'm not sure why I ordered a 39.5 when I usually wear a 39
> I'm araid its going to give so much it would become unwearable.... anyone ever had pigalles that were half a size bigger than their normal size? How did you are? wondering if I should just return it..... Really do love it and I  can't find the 39 anywhere else......




I absolutely adore them but I would return them because of the size, I think you'd have a very hard time managing walking in them when you're slipping out of them now not to mention after they stretch. Pigalle 120 is always 0.5 to 1 size down from tts. It's too much money for a pair that doesn't fit and I'm sure you'll find them sooner or later in the right size.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

sakura23 said:


> They just got these in at Matches fashion which ships to AUS
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/137258



Thanks sakura!

I bought them yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SO EXCITED


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Thanks sakura!
> 
> I bought them yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SO EXCITED


Im overwhelmed with joy!!! Shoe twins!!!!!!! Congrats girl


----------



## hermosa_vogue

ShopaholicPiggy said:


> So pretty! Congrats



Hehe SP this is why I need to sell my Chanel... My Louboutin purchases have rapidly increased in the past few months!



fumi said:


> Love them both! The first pair is so pretty!



I LOVE Jennys - they are super comfy



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous shoes Hermosa.



They've got nothing on your collection meg 



DebbiNC said:


> Very, very pretty! Hope you enjoy them!



I'll definitely enjoy them Deb.  The Love Me's are only 85mm so I can wear them all day long 



evanescent said:


> Those Jenny's are so pretty!! And I'm sure you'll get lots of wear out of the Love Me's



I'll make sure I get good wear out of them.  The 100s were not meant to be 



beagly911 said:


> Both are fabulous but I love the color of the Jenny's!!



Oh I adore amethyst!  It's such a fun colour


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Nolia said:


> Great additions!!  Mod pics of the Jennys please!! =D



Happy to oblige 

(Please excuse the awfully fuzzy last photo)


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Im overwhelmed with joy!!! Shoe twins!!!!!!! Congrats girl



I'm beyond excited C.  Thanks for being an enabler


----------



## CloudyDayz198

hermosa_vogue said:


> Happy to oblige
> 
> (Please excuse the awfully fuzzy last photo)



Those. Are. Amazing! I love that color purple with the red on the sole.  They look great on you!


----------



## needloub

I fell in love with the look of the nude LP's at this past NYC meet-up, but I passed since I wanted to purchase the suede Daff's.  Fortunately, I snagged a pair in a vibrant color on the 'bay...


----------



## fumi

needloub said:


> I fell in love with the look of the nude LP's at this past NYC meet-up, but I passed since I wanted to purchase the suede Daff's.  Fortunately, I snagged a pair in a vibrant color on the 'bay...



Great color!


----------



## needloub

fumi said:


> Great color!



Thank you!  I just love the platform!


----------



## bitchychinky

amaka said:


> Pre ordered these and the bright pink ones....these arrived today!
> I'm not sure why I ordered a 39.5 when I usually wear a 39
> I'm araid its going to give so much it would become unwearable.... anyone ever had pigalles that were half a size bigger than their normal size? How did you are? wondering if I should just return it..... Really do love it and I  can't find the 39 anywhere else......



Barneys has your size, but for 100mm.  Not too sure what height your piggies are.  But they look great on you!  Would return them for a pair that would fit you correctly, esp with the hefty price tag ahaha


----------



## amaka

*****ychinky said:


> Barneys has your size, but for 100mm.  Not too sure what height your piggies are.  But they look great on you!  Would return them for a pair that would fit you correctly, esp with the hefty price tag ahaha



Thank you Chinky...I saw the one at Barneys but mine are 120... much prefer that to the 100s  Really bummed!


----------



## amaka

hermosa_vogue said:


> Happy to oblige
> 
> (Please excuse the awfully fuzzy last photo)




So hot!!!!!


----------



## amaka

needloub said:


> I fell in love with the look of the nude LP's at this past NYC meet-up, but I passed since I wanted to purchase the suede Daff's.  Fortunately, I snagged a pair in a vibrant color on the 'bay...



Lovely  color....... Great find..


----------



## needloub

amaka said:


> Lovely  color....... Great find..



Thanks...I was so surprised that I was the winning bidder!


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

amaka said:


> Pre ordered these and the bright pink ones....these arrived today!
> I'm not sure why I ordered a 39.5 when I usually wear a 39
> I'm araid its going to give so much it would become unwearable.... anyone ever had pigalles that were half a size bigger than their normal size? How did you are? wondering if I should just return it..... Really do love it and I  can't find the 39 anywhere else......


As great as they look on you, I think you should return it due to sizing like others have suggested.



hermosa_vogue said:


> Happy to oblige


Wowwwza! I love how the rich colour goes with the silk!


needloub said:


> I fell in love with the look of the nude LP's at this past NYC meet-up, but I passed since I wanted to purchase the suede Daff's.  Fortunately, I snagged a pair in a vibrant color on the 'bay...


I recently fell head over heels for the LPs as well


----------



## wannaprada

amaka said:
			
		

> Pre ordered these and the bright pink ones....these arrived today!
> I'm not sure why I ordered a 39.5 when I usually wear a 39
> I'm araid its going to give so much it would become unwearable.... anyone ever had pigalles that were half a size bigger than their normal size? How did you are? wondering if I should just return it..... Really do love it and I  can't find the 39 anywhere else......



They look good on you but definitely return and get half to one whole size down from your TTS if they are 120mm.


----------



## wannaprada

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Happy to oblige
> 
> (Please excuse the awfully fuzzy last photo)



They look great on you, congrats!




			
				needloub said:
			
		

> I fell in love with the look of the nude LP's at this past NYC meet-up, but I passed since I wanted to purchase the suede Daff's.  Fortunately, I snagged a pair in a vibrant color on the 'bay...



Yay!! LPs look great on you so congrats!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

These are in the mail for me!


----------



## Christchrist

needloub said:
			
		

> I fell in love with the look of the nude LP's at this past NYC meet-up, but I passed since I wanted to purchase the suede Daff's.  Fortunately, I snagged a pair in a vibrant color on the 'bay...



Love that color.  Congrats


----------



## BagBragger

Okay...hours later, I can now used the site, whoo-who!

Hi Everyone-

Happy Thursday!

Just in from the CL-Chicago boutique, after braving the rain and snow...introducing the...

The Rolando in Cameo Rose (and my Gucci wallet...yes, I know, I know that's for another thread).

Annnnd, a shot of my next victim, lol! I have to spend less time on this site and the store because neither are good for my financial well being!

Can't wait to hear from you all!


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:
			
		

> Okay...hours later, I can now used the site, whoo-who!
> 
> Hi Everyone-
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> 
> Just in from the CL-Chicago boutique, after braving the rain and snow...introducing the...
> 
> The Rolando in Cameo Rose (and my Gucci wallet...yes, I know, I know that's for another thread).
> 
> Annnnd, a shot of my next victim, lol! I have to spend less time on this site and the store because neither are good for my financial well being!
> 
> Can't wait to hear from you all!



Yey. Good job   I love that pink with your Gucci


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Yey. Good job   I love that pink with your Gucci



You inspire me (wink and smile)!


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:
			
		

> You inspire me (wink and smile)!



I shouldn't inspire. I should be showing you what NOT to do lol. I'm horrible


----------



## wannaprada

BagBragger said:
			
		

> Okay...hours later, I can now used the site, whoo-who!
> 
> Hi Everyone-
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> 
> Just in from the CL-Chicago boutique, after braving the rain and snow...introducing the...
> 
> The Rolando in Cameo Rose (and my Gucci wallet...yes, I know, I know that's for another thread).
> 
> Annnnd, a shot of my next victim, lol! I have to spend less time on this site and the store because neither are good for my financial well being!
> 
> Can't wait to hear from you all!



Congrats! I was contemplating getting those booties but I'd prefer to see them on first. Please post modeling pics when you get them!


----------



## Christchrist

Pigalle patent graffiti 120. This is so fun


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Love that color.  Congrats



Very pretty!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

BagBragger said:


> Okay...hours later, I can now used the site, whoo-who!
> 
> Hi Everyone-
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> 
> Just in from the CL-Chicago boutique, after braving the rain and snow...introducing the...
> 
> The Rolando in Cameo Rose (and my Gucci wallet...yes, I know, I know that's for another thread).
> 
> Annnnd, a shot of my next victim, lol! I have to spend less time on this site and the store because neither are good for my financial well being!
> 
> Can't wait to hear from you all!



That is a gorgeous color! COngrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hermosa_vogue said:


> Happy to oblige
> 
> (Please excuse the awfully fuzzy last photo)



I've always loved the jenny's.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

needloub said:


> I fell in love with the look of the nude LP's at this past NYC meet-up, but I passed since I wanted to purchase the suede Daff's.  Fortunately, I snagged a pair in a vibrant color on the 'bay...



GOod catch! Love the color!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Pigalle patent graffiti 120. This is so fun
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990397



Those are super hot!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Those are super hot!!!!



You like my little fire truck in the back haha


----------



## caitle

hermosa_vogue said:


> Picked up 2 pairs in the last 2 days



I am a huge fan of amethyste - such a beautiful colour. LOVE them! 

And another pair of Love Me's?! You're on a roll missy


----------



## annamoon

They look great on you and must be real head turners!!




Christchrist said:


> Pigalle patent graffiti 120. This is so fun
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990397


----------



## megt10

amaka said:


> Pre ordered these and the bright pink ones....these arrived today!
> I'm not sure why I ordered a 39.5 when I usually wear a 39
> I'm araid its going to give so much it would become unwearable.... anyone ever had pigalles that were half a size bigger than their normal size? How did you are? wondering if I should just return it..... Really do love it and I  can't find the 39 anywhere else......



They look great on you but I would return them because they will end up being way too big. You will find the right size.


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> Happy to oblige
> 
> (Please excuse the awfully fuzzy last photo)



They look fantastic on you.


----------



## megt10

needloub said:


> I fell in love with the look of the nude LP's at this past NYC meet-up, but I passed since I wanted to purchase the suede Daff's.  Fortunately, I snagged a pair in a vibrant color on the 'bay...


They ate beautiful. I love the color.


hermosa_vogue said:


> These are in the mail for me!


Wow you are on a roll. I love this color.


BagBragger said:


> Okay...hours later, I can now used the site, whoo-who!
> 
> Hi Everyone-
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> 
> Just in from the CL-Chicago boutique, after braving the rain and snow...introducing the...
> 
> The Rolando in Cameo Rose (and my Gucci wallet...yes, I know, I know that's for another thread).
> 
> Annnnd, a shot of my next victim, lol! I have to spend less time on this site and the store because neither are good for my financial well being!
> 
> Can't wait to hear from you all!



Beautiful color and I love the wallet it is so pretty. Way to brave the elements to bring home these gorgeous shoes


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> I shouldn't inspire. I should be showing you what NOT to do lol. I'm horrible



You and me both. We can start a new thread . I am now actively looking for another pair of Belle booties. I swore I was done but if I can find them in black I am getting them


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Pigalle patent graffiti 120. This is so fun
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990397



I adore these. They are fun and so something that I would get if I could manage this style. Wait didn't I just say I was done, well except if I can find another pair of Belle booties


----------



## JessieG

sakura23 said:
			
		

> They just got these in at Matches fashion which ships to AUS
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/137258



I just got them...yay!!


----------



## JessieG

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Happy to oblige
> 
> (Please excuse the awfully fuzzy last photo)



Georgey!! Ps...my apps finally working again...ah back in the world of CL!


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Pigalle patent graffiti 120. This is so fun



Obsessed with these thanks to u!'


----------



## mizcolon73

BagBragger said:


> Okay...hours later, I can now used the site, whoo-who!
> 
> Hi Everyone-
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> 
> Just in from the CL-Chicago boutique, after braving the rain and snow...introducing the...
> 
> The Rolando in Cameo Rose (and my Gucci wallet...yes, I know, I know that's for another thread).
> 
> Annnnd, a shot of my next victim, lol! I have to spend less time on this site and the store because neither are good for my financial well being!
> 
> Can't wait to hear from you all!



I LOVE these!! Stunning color!! 

How did you size, tts or .5 larger?


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> You and me both. We can start a new thread . I am now actively looking for another pair of Belle booties. I swore I was done but if I can find them in black I am getting them



Oh meg lol. Bad girl


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> I adore these. They are fun and so something that I would get if I could manage this style. Wait didn't I just say I was done, well except if I can find another pair of Belle booties



Doesn't the nose look long?


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Obsessed with these thanks to u!'



You're very welcome lol


----------



## Nolia

CC, do you have a running tally going of how many CLs you have now!? Are we going to see a family photos anytime soon?


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:
			
		

> CC, do you have a running tally going of how many CLs you have now!? Are we going to see a family photos anytime soon?



I need to do a family photo. Maybe I'll do it today and sort. Ill lat ya know


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Oh meg lol. Bad girl



I know, but they are so comfortable and versatile. Anyway, there were only 2 pairs when I got these from the Saks website. So probably won't be able to find the black pair, though I do have Jonathan on it  He was able to find me the Miu Miu Coffer that I wanted when it went on sale and then sold out. 10 days later one popped back up and he snagged it for me. It arrived last night and I am loving that too. I always wanted that bag but thought it was too small. Now that I am scaling back on the things I am willing to lug around with me on a daily basis I think the size is going to be perfect. Yes, I am bad. I am going to turn over a new leaf with the new year.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Doesn't the nose look long?



No I don't think so.


----------



## texas87

I already posted this in the help me find this size or style but wanted to share on here too that my DH just returned my size 36 lady peep aquarel to saks in houston. A shoe angel found them for me on sale  so a lovely TPFer should scoop these up


----------



## Christchrist

texas87 said:
			
		

> I already posted this in the help me find this size or style but wanted to share on here too that my DH just returned my size 36 lady peep aquarel to saks in houston. A shoe angel found them for me on sale  so a lovely TPFer should scoop these up



Yey. Congrats


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> I know, but they are so comfortable and versatile. Anyway, there were only 2 pairs when I got these from the Saks website. So probably won't be able to find the black pair, though I do have Jonathan on it  He was able to find me the Miu Miu Coffer that I wanted when it went on sale and then sold out. 10 days later one popped back up and he snagged it for me. It arrived last night and I am loving that too. I always wanted that bag but thought it was too small. Now that I am scaling back on the things I am willing to lug around with me on a daily basis I think the size is going to be perfect. Yes, I am bad. I am going to turn over a new leaf with the new year.



Yeah I should too


----------



## texas87

Christchrist said:


> Yey. Congrats



Thanks, it was very unexpected when I got the call at 9m on a sunday a few weeks ago, but a call that saved me $700


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:
			
		

> CC, do you have a running tally going of how many CLs you have now!? Are we going to see a family photos anytime soon?



Ok I'm posting a family photo on my thread


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Pigalle patent graffiti 120. This is so fun



That's a unique pattern. Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> That's a unique pattern. Congrats!



Thanks wanna . I really like it. It's so fun and versatile


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Pigalle patent graffiti 120. This is so fun



Amazing CC! Congrats on the new pairs! Looking good as usual


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Amazing CC! Congrats on the new pairs! Looking good as usual



Thanks you bougainvillier


----------



## bitchychinky

amaka said:


> Thank you Chinky...I saw the one at Barneys but mine are 120... much prefer that to the 100s  Really bummed!



OOohhh did you look at Neiman Marcus?  I believe its a 120mm and got your size!?!


----------



## bitchychinky

Christchrist said:


> Pigalle patent graffiti 120. This is so fun
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1990397



I cant help but stare at the kids toy behind you ahaha.  I love your piggies!


----------



## Christchrist

*****ychinky said:
			
		

> I cant help but stare at the kids toy behind you ahaha.  I love your piggies!



It's like a daycare here lol


----------



## 05_sincere

amaka said:


> Pre ordered these and the bright pink ones....these arrived today!
> I'm not sure why I ordered a 39.5 when I usually wear a 39
> I'm araid its going to give so much it would become unwearable.... anyone ever had pigalles that were half a size bigger than their normal size? How did you are? wondering if I should just return it..... Really do love it and I  can't find the 39 anywhere else......



Pretty, in Pigalle 120 you should usually size 1/2 to 1 size down I love those


----------



## amaka

*****ychinky said:


> OOohhh did you look at Neiman Marcus?  I believe its a 120mm and got your size!?!



Thank you soooooooooooo much. Just ordered a 39. Funny I checked last nite and it wasn't available.....  so happy!!!!!


----------



## amaka

05_sincere said:


> Pretty, in Pigalle 120 you should usually size 1/2 to 1 size down I love those



Thanks much... just ordered the 39 and will return the 39.5


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Pigalle patent graffiti 120. This is so fun



How funky are those?  Love them!  What are you going to wear with them?


----------



## BagBragger

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Congrats! I was contemplating getting those booties but I'd prefer to see them on first. Please post modeling pics when you get them!



Wanna, I don't know...I need an intervention.  I may not get them.  Notice I said MAY....that color is sooooo rich.  Special note to you: THEY ARE ON SALE!


----------



## BagBragger

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> That is a gorgeous color! COngrats!



Thank you Lav!


----------



## BagBragger

megt10 said:
			
		

> Beautiful color and I love the wallet it is so pretty. Way to brave the elements to bring home these gorgeous shoes
> 
> 
> I know!  I after I left the stores I didn't even feel the cold or rain.  I was so excited and my thoughts were running ramped I didn't have he thought to feel anything but bliss!


----------



## BagBragger

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> I LOVE these!! Stunning color!!
> 
> How did you size, tts or .5 larger?



This shoe will rock in the spring and summer!  It is my TTS = 40.  It feels good but I'm cutting that elastic out off the inside heel, I hate it!


----------



## mizcolon73

BagBragger said:


> This shoe will rock in the spring and summer!  It is my TTS = 40.  It feels good but I'm cutting that elastic out off the inside heel, I hate it!



Great to know!! Thanks and enjoy!!


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:
			
		

> How funky are those?  Love them!  What are you going to wear with them?



I have no idea lol


----------



## Christchrist

Thanks to a lovely TPF member I have my UHG!!! I'm so great-full


----------



## ZiggyLove

Christchrist said:


> Thanks to a lovely TPF member I have my UHG!!! I'm so great-full
> 
> View attachment 1991227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991234


Amazing amazing!! Congrats on finally finding yours!!  I am soo jealous. How is the fit for that style?


----------



## bitchychinky

Christchrist said:


> Thanks to a lovely TPF member I have my UHG!!! I'm so great-full
> 
> View attachment 1991227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991234



  Lucky to finally snag a pair!  I would love one in red.  You are on such a great roll lately.


----------



## bitchychinky

amaka said:


> Thank you soooooooooooo much. Just ordered a 39. Funny I checked last nite and it wasn't available.....  so happy!!!!!



YAH!!!  I hope they fit you perfectly now!  I was just browsing, minding my own business and they caught my eye.  Immediately I checked for size ahahaha.


----------



## Christchrist

ZiggyLove said:
			
		

> Amazing amazing!! Congrats on finally finding yours!!  I am soo jealous. How is the fit for that style?



Tts.  They are amazing


----------



## Christchrist

*****ychinky said:
			
		

> Lucky to finally snag a pair!  I would love one in red.  You are on such a great roll lately.



Yes I have been going crazy! But now there will be a dry spell after my last 2 arrive


----------



## Louboufan

Christchrist said:


> Thanks to a lovely TPF member I have my UHG!!! I'm so great-full
> 
> View attachment 1991227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991234



Gorg


----------



## Louboufan

amaka said:


> Pre ordered these and the bright pink ones....these arrived today!
> I'm not sure why I ordered a 39.5 when I usually wear a 39
> I'm araid its going to give so much it would become unwearable.... anyone ever had pigalles that were half a size bigger than their normal size? How did you are? wondering if I should just return it..... Really do love it and I  can't find the 39 anywhere else......



Gorgeous shoe but I think a 39 will be the best choice especially after they stretch a little.


----------



## amaka

Louboufan said:


> Gorgeous shoe but I think a 39 will be the best choice especially after they stretch a little.




I just did.... thank you...so glad cos I really do love them!


----------



## amaka

Christchrist said:


> Thanks to a lovely TPF member I have my UHG!!! I'm so great-full
> 
> View attachment 1991227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991234




 OMG!!!! They look amazing on you


----------



## Christchrist

amaka said:
			
		

> OMG!!!! They look amazing on you



Girl. I didn't want to take them off lol


----------



## Louboufan

amaka said:


> I just did.... thank you...so glad cos I really do love them!



Do you think a 38.5 will work? What is your usual size in CLs?  NM.com has the 38.5. Also, you can contact a SA at Neimans to see if they will carry them in the store.


----------



## amaka

Louboufan said:


> Do you think a 38.5 will work? What is your usual size in CLs?  NM.com has the 38.5. Also, you can contact a SA at Neimans to see if they will carry them in the store.



I'm usually a 39... even though I have fit into 38.5. My feet is wide so I need the 1/2 size to compensate. I think the 39 would work. I have other Piggies that are 39...At the time I got these they didn't have the 39 so I tried to make the 39.5 worked...... I should have known better....


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I've always loved the jenny's.



The Jennys are my fave CL style so far in terms of comfort.  Ironic too, since it's the highest CL I own.



caitle said:


> I am a huge fan of amethyste - such a beautiful colour. LOVE them!
> 
> And another pair of Love Me's?! You're on a roll missy



I'm not a huge fan of amethyst in patent but I love it in satin!  And yes another pair of Love Me's but I could only find 85 heel not 100.  Still better than nothing though 



megt10 said:


> They look fantastic on you.





megt10 said:


> Wow you are on a roll. I love this color.



Thanks Meg.  Should probably go on a shopping ban after this!



JessieG said:


> Georgey!! Ps...my apps finally working again...ah back in the world of CL!



Yay!  It's sad how internet-centric our lives are these days


----------



## DebbiNC

Christchrist said:


> Thanks to a lovely TPF member I have my UHG!!! I'm so great-full




I don't think I could take those off! I would probably sleep in them!! Lovely, CC!


----------



## Christchrist

DebbiNC said:
			
		

> I don't think I could take those off! I would probably sleep in them!! Lovely, CC!



I didn't want to take them off. I just stared in disbelief


----------



## Christchrist

Color block watersnake flo and canary flo


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> Color block watersnake flo and canary flo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992271



I absolutely love the canari! They look great on you!


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:
			
		

> I absolutely love the canari! They look great on you!



Thank you. I love your avatar


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> Thank you. I love your avatar



Thanks, but I don´t have them anymore as they were to big


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:
			
		

> Thanks, but I don´t have them anymore as they were to big



Bummer


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Color block watersnake flo and canary flo



Beautiful!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Color block watersnake flo and canary flo



LOVE the canari.  Do you have any full-length mod pics?

And are they a 100 or 120 heel?


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> LOVE the canari.  Do you have any full-length mod pics?
> 
> And are they a 100 or 120 heel?



I don't. I tried them on and put them away. I'll try and get presentable to get a pic lol. 
120 heel


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> I don't. I tried them on and put them away. I'll try and get presentable to get a pic lol.
> 120 heel



Please!  You'll look fab


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Please!  You'll look fab



Like a full leg ? Or full shot?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

hermosa_vogue said:


> Picked up 2 pairs in the last 2 days:



two beautiful, feminine pairs, i love them both!! congratulations


----------



## needloub

wannaprada said:


> Yay!! LPs look great on you so congrats!





Christchrist said:


> Love that color.  Congrats





Lavenderduckiez said:


> GOod catch! Love the color!





megt10 said:


> They ate beautiful. I love the color.



Thanks ladies...I really love them...I wish I had them in more colors!


----------



## 03cobra456

Python Daffs - btw im still researching on how to keep the scales from foldin back and drying out, if anyone has any idea please let me know


----------



## Christchrist

03cobra456 said:
			
		

> Python Daffs - btw im still researching on how to keep the scales from foldin back and drying out, if anyone has any idea please let me know



Ohhhh my. They are pretty


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Color block watersnake flo and canary flo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992271



Amazing colors!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Thanks to a lovely TPF member I have my UHG!!! I'm so great-full
> 
> View attachment 1991227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991234



Those are super hot!!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Those are super hot!!



I know right!!! I love that shoe so much. It needs its own glass display case lol


----------



## 9distelle

Christchrist said:


> Color block watersnake flo and canary flo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992271


Both pairs look great on you!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

LamborghiniGirl said:


> two beautiful, feminine pairs, i love them both!! congratulations



Thanks LG 

I love them so much!


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Color block watersnake flo and canary flo



Both of those r amazing! I totally love those colour block ones. Would love them in piggy!!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Thanks to a lovely TPF member I have my UHG!!! I'm so great-full
> 
> View attachment 1991227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1991234


Oh congrats CC, these are just gorgeous. They look great on you too.


Christchrist said:


> Color block watersnake flo and canary flo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992271


Loving the watersnake, so unique.


03cobra456 said:


> Python Daffs - btw im still researching on how to keep the scales from foldin back and drying out, if anyone has any idea please let me know



So pretty.


----------



## annamoon

THey both look great on you !! I just wish I had your budget!!!




Christchrist said:


> Color block watersnake flo and canary flo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992271


----------



## wannaprada

03cobra456 said:
			
		

> Python Daffs - btw im still researching on how to keep the scales from foldin back and drying out, if anyone has any idea please let me know




Very pretty, congrats! To protect the scales, get some Meltonian and some Dyo Reptile Conditioner. There are also threads on taking care of exotics.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Christchrist said:


> Color block watersnake flo and canary flo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992271



Both pairs are TDF!! LoVe them! Many congrats C!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:
			
		

> Both of those r amazing! I totally love those colour block ones. Would love them in piggy!!



Yeah me too.  You know I asked lol


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

03cobra456 said:


> Python Daffs - btw im still researching on how to keep the scales from foldin back and drying out, if anyone has any idea please let me know



These are fierce!!


----------



## Christchrist

annamoon said:
			
		

> THey both look great on you !! I just wish I had your budget!!!



Lol. I wish I had my budget. Poor CC


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

hermosa_vogue said:


> These are in the mail for me!



Nice color! Please post pics when they arrive


----------



## beagly911

So many beautiful additions ladies!!  Congrats!  

*CC* you are on a roll girl!  I love the color blocks!


----------



## hollyannaeree

haven't had a chance to snap some pics of my own but these finally came in - Tres Decollete in Electric Blue Glitter - It took me so long to locate a pair they went on sale >_< (which I am not complaining about! haha) $387 from $625 (then plus tax and shipping : \ but still! I'm happy!)

I tried on both the 6.5 and 7 - both fit - I didn't see or feel tooooo much difference between the two but opted for the 7. Since they both fit (and theres an ankle strap) I opted because I know my foot won't be getting any smaller but theres a chance some day my foot may get bigger. I hear a lot of womens feet change after they have a baby (I'm not pregnant now but someday!) and I'd like to be able to utilize these as long as possible. lol. Probably a crazy way to think about shoes but idk. I've actually never tried on a 6.5-7 that were so close to one another in size. Anyway heres a pic from my instagram : ) I will try and snap some myself when I wear these. This pics was sent when I bought them from the sales associate at the Christian Louboutin in the Palazzo (In Las Vegas)


----------



## Christchrist

hollyannaeree said:
			
		

> haven't had a chance to snap some pics of my own but these finally came in - Tres Decollete in Electric Blue Glitter - It took me so long to locate a pair they went on sale >_< (which I am not complaining about! haha) $387 from $625 (then plus tax and shipping : \ but still! I'm happy!)
> 
> I tried on both the 6.5 and 7 - both fit - I didn't see or feel tooooo much difference between the two but opted for the 7. Since they both fit (and theres an ankle strap) I opted because I know my foot won't be getting any smaller but theres a chance some day my foot may get bigger. I hear a lot of womens feet change after they have a baby (I'm not pregnant now but someday!) and I'd like to be able to utilize these as long as possible. lol. Probably a crazy way to think about shoes but idk. I've actually never tried on a 6.5-7 that were so close to one another in size. Anyway heres a pic from my instagram : ) I will try and snap some myself when I wear these. This pics was sent when I bought them from the sales associate at the Christian Louboutin in the Palazzo (In Las Vegas)



They are very pretty   Congrats


----------



## beagly911

hollyannaeree said:


> haven't had a chance to snap some pics of my own but these finally came in - Tres Decollete in Electric Blue Glitter - It took me so long to locate a pair they went on sale >_< (which I am not complaining about! haha) $387 from $625 (then plus tax and shipping : \ but still! I'm happy!)
> 
> I tried on both the 6.5 and 7 - both fit - I didn't see or feel tooooo much difference between the two but opted for the 7. Since they both fit (and theres an ankle strap) I opted because I know my foot won't be getting any smaller but theres a chance some day my foot may get bigger. I hear a lot of womens feet change after they have a baby (I'm not pregnant now but someday!) and I'd like to be able to utilize these as long as possible. lol. Probably a crazy way to think about shoes but idk. I've actually never tried on a 6.5-7 that were so close to one another in size. Anyway heres a pic from my instagram : ) I will try and snap some myself when I wear these. This pics was sent when I bought them from the sales associate at the Christian Louboutin in the Palazzo (In Las Vegas)


Gorgeous!!  I love the color of the glitter!!


----------



## hollyannaeree

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous!!  I love the color of the glitter!!



Thank you : )


----------



## hollyannaeree

Christchrist said:


> They are very pretty   Congrats



thanks!


----------



## bougainvillier

I got these for a while and never posted. They are amazing and so comfy. Love them so much!


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> I got these for a while and never posted. They are amazing and so comfy. Love them so much!



Perche!!!!! Love love love. Mod shots?


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Perche!!!!! Love love love. Mod shots?



It's too cold here to wear these out but I'll try to post an outfit shot


----------



## wannaprada

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> I got these for a while and never posted. They are amazing and so comfy. Love them so much!



Congrats!


----------



## bougainvillier

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Congrats!



Thanks wanna! I'm done for this season


----------



## fumi

hollyannaeree said:


> haven't had a chance to snap some pics of my own but these finally came in - Tres Decollete in Electric Blue Glitter - It took me so long to locate a pair they went on sale >_< (which I am not complaining about! haha) $387 from $625 (then plus tax and shipping : \ but still! I'm happy!)
> 
> I tried on both the 6.5 and 7 - both fit - I didn't see or feel tooooo much difference between the two but opted for the 7. Since they both fit (and theres an ankle strap) I opted because I know my foot won't be getting any smaller but theres a chance some day my foot may get bigger. I hear a lot of womens feet change after they have a baby (I'm not pregnant now but someday!) and I'd like to be able to utilize these as long as possible. lol. Probably a crazy way to think about shoes but idk. I've actually never tried on a 6.5-7 that were so close to one another in size. Anyway heres a pic from my instagram : ) I will try and snap some myself when I wear these. This pics was sent when I bought them from the sales associate at the Christian Louboutin in the Palazzo (In Las Vegas)



These are very cute!


----------



## fumi

bougainvillier said:


> I got these for a while and never posted. They are amazing and so comfy. Love them so much!



Congrats! These are gorgeous!


----------



## wannaprada

hollyannaeree said:
			
		

> haven't had a chance to snap some pics of my own but these finally came in - Tres Decollete in Electric Blue Glitter - It took me so long to locate a pair they went on sale >_< (which I am not complaining about! haha) $387 from $625 (then plus tax and shipping : \ but still! I'm happy!)
> 
> I tried on both the 6.5 and 7 - both fit - I didn't see or feel tooooo much difference between the two but opted for the 7. Since they both fit (and theres an ankle strap) I opted because I know my foot won't be getting any smaller but theres a chance some day my foot may get bigger. I hear a lot of womens feet change after they have a baby (I'm not pregnant now but someday!) and I'd like to be able to utilize these as long as possible. lol. Probably a crazy way to think about shoes but idk. I've actually never tried on a 6.5-7 that were so close to one another in size. Anyway heres a pic from my instagram : ) I will try and snap some myself when I wear these. This pics was sent when I bought them from the sales associate at the Christian Louboutin in the Palazzo (In Las Vegas)



Very nice!


----------



## evanescent

bougainvillier said:


> I got these for a while and never posted. They are amazing and so comfy. Love them so much!



I looooove them!!! Congrats on an awesome purchase hun!!



Christchrist said:


> Color block watersnake flo and canary flo



They are beyond amazing on you CC!! The canary colour is so pretty and cheery!!



Christchrist said:


> Thanks to a lovely TPF member I have my UHG!!! I'm so great-full



Congrats!! I know you've been wanting them for the longest time. They look stunning on you!



needloub said:


> I fell in love with the look of the nude LP's at this past NYC meet-up, but I passed since I wanted to purchase the suede Daff's.  Fortunately, I snagged a pair in a vibrant color on the 'bay...



Beautiful!!


----------



## bougainvillier

evanescent said:
			
		

> I looooove them!!! Congrats on an awesome purchase hun!!
> 
> They are beyond amazing on you CC!! The canary colour is so pretty and cheery!!
> 
> Congrats!! I know you've been wanting them for the longest time. They look stunning on you!
> 
> Beautiful!!



Thanks babe! It was a meant-to-be as well. Almost bought them 3 months ago and still couldn't get over that I passed them for the nude ones. So I call again and they are still there AND on sale


----------



## bougainvillier

hollyannaeree said:
			
		

> haven't had a chance to snap some pics of my own but these finally came in - Tres Decollete in Electric Blue Glitter - It took me so long to locate a pair they went on sale >_< (which I am not complaining about! haha) $387 from $625 (then plus tax and shipping : \ but still! I'm happy!)
> 
> I tried on both the 6.5 and 7 - both fit - I didn't see or feel tooooo much difference between the two but opted for the 7. Since they both fit (and theres an ankle strap) I opted because I know my foot won't be getting any smaller but theres a chance some day my foot may get bigger. I hear a lot of womens feet change after they have a baby (I'm not pregnant now but someday!) and I'd like to be able to utilize these as long as possible. lol. Probably a crazy way to think about shoes but idk. I've actually never tried on a 6.5-7 that were so close to one another in size. Anyway heres a pic from my instagram : ) I will try and snap some myself when I wear these. This pics was sent when I bought them from the sales associate at the Christian Louboutin in the Palazzo (In Las Vegas)



So nice! Love them and palazzo has some good sales


----------



## 9distelle

bougainvillier said:


> I got these for a while and never posted. They are amazing and so comfy. Love them so much!


LOVE them, mod pics!!


----------



## megt10

hollyannaeree said:


> haven't had a chance to snap some pics of my own but these finally came in - Tres Decollete in Electric Blue Glitter - It took me so long to locate a pair they went on sale >_< (which I am not complaining about! haha) $387 from $625 (then plus tax and shipping : \ but still! I'm happy!)
> 
> I tried on both the 6.5 and 7 - both fit - I didn't see or feel tooooo much difference between the two but opted for the 7. Since they both fit (and theres an ankle strap) I opted because I know my foot won't be getting any smaller but theres a chance some day my foot may get bigger. I hear a lot of womens feet change after they have a baby (I'm not pregnant now but someday!) and I'd like to be able to utilize these as long as possible. lol. Probably a crazy way to think about shoes but idk. I've actually never tried on a 6.5-7 that were so close to one another in size. Anyway heres a pic from my instagram : ) I will try and snap some myself when I wear these. This pics was sent when I bought them from the sales associate at the Christian Louboutin in the Palazzo (In Las Vegas)


These are gorgeous. Congrats.


bougainvillier said:


> I got these for a while and never posted. They are amazing and so comfy. Love them so much!



So pretty.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Beautiful new additions Ladies!! Congrats to all


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Color block watersnake flo and canary flo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1992271




Those canary flos are totally fabulous!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Those canary flos are totally fabulous!!!



Thank you stilly. I had to have them. The yellow is TDF


----------



## MissBalLouis

hollyannaeree said:


> haven't had a chance to snap some pics of my own but these finally came in - Tres Decollete in Electric Blue Glitter - It took me so long to locate a pair they went on sale >_< (which I am not complaining about! haha) $387 from $625 (then plus tax and shipping : \ but still! I'm happy!)
> 
> I tried on both the 6.5 and 7 - both fit - I didn't see or feel tooooo much difference between the two but opted for the 7. Since they both fit (and theres an ankle strap) I opted because I know my foot won't be getting any smaller but theres a chance some day my foot may get bigger. I hear a lot of womens feet change after they have a baby (I'm not pregnant now but someday!) and I'd like to be able to utilize these as long as possible. lol. Probably a crazy way to think about shoes but idk. I've actually never tried on a 6.5-7 that were so close to one another in size. Anyway heres a pic from my instagram : ) I will try and snap some myself when I wear these. This pics was sent when I bought them from the sales associate at the Christian Louboutin in the Palazzo (In Las Vegas)



Love these!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

bougainvillier said:


> I got these for a while and never posted. They are amazing and so comfy. Love them so much!



These are lovely, bougainvillier!!  What size did you take in them?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

My Christmas present to myself arrived on Christmas eve!


----------



## fumi

hermosa_vogue said:


> My Christmas present to myself arrived on Christmas eve!



The color is gorgeous! Is this pigalle 100?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

fumi said:


> The color is gorgeous! Is this pigalle 100?



Yep Pigalle 100


----------



## PursePrincess24

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> My Christmas present to myself arrived on Christmas eve!



Love these! So gorgeous. The color is tdf! Merry Christmas


----------



## wannaprada

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> My Christmas present to myself arrived on Christmas eve!



They look great on you!


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> My Christmas present to myself arrived on Christmas eve!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1994919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1994920



They are gorgeous! Congrats.


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> My Christmas present to myself arrived on Christmas eve!



Shoe twins!!!! Congrats girl


----------



## Lenna2

My new pair of Pigalles I received for Christmas today.


----------



## bougainvillier

hermosa_vogue said:


> These are lovely, bougainvillier!!  What size did you take in them?



hey hun! I took them tts 35 same as VP size  They fit looser than the patent ADs tho.


----------



## Christchrist

Lenna2 said:
			
		

> My new pair of Pigalles I received for Christmas today.



Cameo rose! Congrats


----------



## gfairenoughh

My boyfriend pre-ordered these for me for my Christmas gift and I am in love!!!! They are so beautiful and are my last Loubs of the year. Happy holidays ladies and I hope you got everything you wanted....and more!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Lenna2 said:
			
		

> My new pair of Pigalles I received for Christmas today.



Shoe twins! Congrats!




			
				gfairenoughh said:
			
		

> My boyfriend pre-ordered these for me for my Christmas gift and I am in love!!!! They are so beautiful and are my last Loubs of the year. Happy holidays ladies and I hope you got everything you wanted....and more!!!



Wow! Congrats!


----------



## fumi

Lenna2 said:


> My new pair of Pigalles I received for Christmas today.



Congrats! They are cute!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> My Christmas present to myself arrived on Christmas eve!



Pretty!! Congrats


----------



## megt10

gfairenoughh said:


> My boyfriend pre-ordered these for me for my Christmas gift and I am in love!!!! They are so beautiful and are my last Loubs of the year. Happy holidays ladies and I hope you got everything you wanted....and more!!!



Gorgeous, congrats.


----------



## megt10

Lenna2 said:


> My new pair of Pigalles I received for Christmas today.



They are beautiful what a great present.


----------



## Lenna2

Christchrist said:


> Cameo rose! Congrats



Thank you Christchrist.


----------



## Lenna2

wannaprada said:


> Shoe twins! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Congrats!



Thank you Wanna.


----------



## Lenna2

fumi said:


> Congrats! They are cute!



Thank you!!


----------



## Lenna2

megt10 said:


> They are beautiful what a great present.



Thank you Meg10.


----------



## beagly911

bougainvillier said:


> I got these for a while and never posted. They are amazing and so comfy. Love them so much!



Oh bougainvillier, they are gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> My Christmas present to myself arrived on Christmas eve!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1994919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1994920


Congrats hermosa, the color is incredible!


----------



## beagly911

Lenna2 said:


> My new pair of Pigalles I received for Christmas today.



Lovely, they look great on you!


----------



## beagly911

gfairenoughh said:


> My boyfriend pre-ordered these for me for my Christmas gift and I am in love!!!! They are so beautiful and are my last Loubs of the year. Happy holidays ladies and I hope you got everything you wanted....and more!!!


Fabulous, congrats!  Oooo glitter!!!


----------



## flowergirly

hollyannaeree said:


> haven't had a chance to snap some pics of my own but these finally came in - Tres Decollete in Electric Blue Glitter - It took me so long to locate a pair they went on sale >_< (which I am not complaining about! haha) $387 from $625 (then plus tax and shipping : \ but still! I'm happy!)



Wowzers, do those look _fantastic!!_


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Lenna2 said:


> My new pair of Pigalles I received for Christmas today.



That is a nice color!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hermosa_vogue said:


> My Christmas present to myself arrived on Christmas eve!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1994919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1994920



I love your pigalle!!


----------



## Greta_V

Lenna2 said:


> My new pair of Pigalles I received for Christmas today.



What a beautiful color!!!


----------



## Greta_V

Here's my Christmas gift


----------



## Kenyanqn

Greta_V said:
			
		

> Here's my Christmas gift
> http://postimage.org/



Lovely!


----------



## wannaprada

Greta_V said:
			
		

> Here's my Christmas gift
> http://postimage.org/



Love them, congrats!


----------



## fumi

gfairenoughh said:


> My boyfriend pre-ordered these for me for my Christmas gift and I am in love!!!! They are so beautiful and are my last Loubs of the year. Happy holidays ladies and I hope you got everything you wanted....and more!!!



These are fabulous shoes! What a sweet bf!


----------



## fumi

Greta_V said:


> Here's my Christmas gift



So hot!


----------



## Christchrist

Greta_V said:
			
		

> Here's my Christmas gift
> http://postimage.org/



That's a pretty good gift. Pretty


----------



## Lenna2

beagly911 said:


> Lovely, they look great on you!



Thanks so much Beagly.


----------



## Lenna2

Greta_V said:


> What a beautiful color!!!



Thanks so much Greta!!!


----------



## Lenna2

Greta_V said:


> Here's my Christmas gift



OMG, these are gorgeous!!!


----------



## annamoon

They look fantastic in the box and I am sure will look even better on!!

Have fun with them and post a pic!




Greta_V said:


> Here's my Christmas gift


----------



## beagly911

Greta_V said:


> Here's my Christmas gift


Lovely Greta_V....pad, pad, pad!!!  hehe  They are great, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Greta_V said:


> Here's my Christmas gift



Super gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gfairenoughh said:


> My boyfriend pre-ordered these for me for my Christmas gift and I am in love!!!! They are so beautiful and are my last Loubs of the year. Happy holidays ladies and I hope you got everything you wanted....and more!!!



I love the glitter of the heels!!! Are you planning to wear them for New Years Eve?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Hello ladies! I've been super good this year  My db got these for Christmas this year and I'm in love. May I present you the Pensee Specchio pump.


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Hello ladies! I've been super good this year  My db got these for Christmas this year and I'm in love. May I present you the Pensee Specchio pump.



So cute. I love them


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Thanks to my shoe angel Christchrist! 

 Fresh out of the box. Pigalle 100 Blue Saphir. IN LOVE


----------



## Greta_V

Lenna2 said:


> OMG, these are gorgeous!!!





annamoon said:


> They look fantastic in the box and I am sure will look even better on!!
> 
> Have fun with them and post a pic!





beagly911 said:


> Lovely Greta_V....pad, pad, pad!!!  hehe  They are great, Merry Christmas!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Super gorgeous!



Thanks everyone! Happy Holidays!!! :santawave::xtree:


----------



## Greta_V

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Hello ladies! I've been super good this year  My db got these for Christmas this year and I'm in love. May I present you the Pensee Specchio pump.



Oh, wow! They look soooo pretty on!  Lucky-Lavenderduckiez


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

redvelvetloubie said:


> Thanks to my shoe angel Christchrist!
> 
> Fresh out of the box. Pigalle 100 Blue Saphir. IN LOVE



*So beautiful!! love this blue! btw we are same shoe size LOL *


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Hello ladies! I've been super good this year  My db got these for Christmas this year and I'm in love. May I present you the Pensee Specchio pump.



These looks great on you! Many congrats!!


----------



## Christchrist

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> Thanks to my shoe angel Christchrist!
> 
> Fresh out of the box. Pigalle 100 Blue Saphir. IN LOVE



Oh my gosh! Mod shots.  I love that color so much


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

gfairenoughh said:


> My boyfriend pre-ordered these for me for my Christmas gift and I am in love!!!! They are so beautiful and are my last Loubs of the year. Happy holidays ladies and I hope you got everything you wanted....and more!!!



*Fieeeeeerceeee!!!!! Looooove them!! *


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Hello ladies! I've been super good this year  My db got these for Christmas this year and I'm in love. May I present you the Pensee Specchio pump.


Love them Lavenderduckiez!!  



redvelvetloubie said:


> Thanks to my shoe angel Christchrist!
> 
> Fresh out of the box. Pigalle 100 Blue Saphir. IN LOVE


Great color!  Congrats!


----------



## No Cute

^^^Stunning shade of blue!


----------



## Spaceflocke

X-MAS Present to myself pigalle Strass 120 suede Burma 



http://instagr.am/p/TzEH5El1DN/

http://instagr.am/p/TzD_ZGF1DH/


----------



## Spaceflocke

Why aren't the Pics visible? Just The links ??? Thanks for your help


----------



## amaka

hermosa_vogue said:


> My Christmas present to myself arrived on Christmas eve!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1994919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1994920



Love love love!!!!!!!


----------



## amaka

Lenna2 said:


> My new pair of Pigalles I received for Christmas today.


 Really pretty color... Enjoy!!!!


----------



## amaka

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Hello ladies! I've been super good this year  My db got these for Christmas this year and I'm in love. May I present you the Pensee Specchio pump.



I've always loved these... They are special and look great on you


----------



## amaka

Spaceflocke said:


> X-MAS Present to myself pigalle Strass 120 suede Burma
> 
> 
> 
> http://instagr.am/p/TzEH5El1DN/
> 
> http://instagr.am/p/TzD_ZGF1DH/




OMG!!! These is one of my HG...... They are amazing!!!!!! Fab!!


----------



## amaka

My other spike pigalle arrived. I was hoping they were more rose than neon... not so sure about the color..... I tend to wear more neutral colors and these just seems so bright


----------



## wannaprada

amaka said:
			
		

> My other spike pigalle arrived. I was hoping they were more rose than neon... not so sure about the color..... I tend to wear more neutral colors and these just seems so bright



Can you post another mod pic, perhaps with the flash on? I'm curious to see how this color looks against brown skin.  TIA!


----------



## Spaceflocke

amaka said:


> OMG!!! These is one of my HG...... They are amazing!!!!!! Fab!!



Thank you  We are in a Hotel in Austria at the moment and i have been wearing them twice - both times I got really Nice Compliments so happy i  got them ))


----------



## Christchrist

Spaceflocke said:
			
		

> X-MAS Present to myself pigalle Strass 120 suede Burma
> 
> http://instagr.am/p/TzEH5El1DN/
> 
> http://instagr.am/p/TzD_ZGF1DH/



I'm in love. They are stunning


----------



## Christchrist

amaka said:
			
		

> My other spike pigalle arrived. I was hoping they were more rose than neon... not so sure about the color..... I tend to wear more neutral colors and these just seems so bright



They are very pretty though. Look great on you


----------



## Kenyanqn

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> Thanks to my shoe angel Christchrist!
> 
> Fresh out of the box. Pigalle 100 Blue Saphir. IN LOVE



Gorgeous!!! Can't wait for mine to arrive


----------



## gfairenoughh

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love the glitter of the heels!!! Are you planning to wear them for New Years Eve?



Thank you!!! Unfortunately I have to work on NYE  so these babies will have to wait for their moment to shine!


----------



## sophe

YAY!! My newest babe!!~Finally got them just before my birthday
They are so beautiful IRL


----------



## wannaprada

sophe said:
			
		

> YAY!! My newest babe!!~Finally got them just before my birthday
> They are so beautiful IRL



Those are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

sophe said:
			
		

> YAY!! My newest babe!!~Finally got them just before my birthday
> They are so beautiful IRL



Sophe they look lovely on you. Happy birthday!


----------



## megt10

Greta_V said:


> Here's my Christmas gift


Gorgeous.


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Hello ladies! I've been super good this year  My db got these for Christmas this year and I'm in love. May I present you the Pensee Specchio pump.


Oh these look great on you. I love them too.


redvelvetloubie said:


> Thanks to my shoe angel Christchrist!
> 
> Fresh out of the box. Pigalle 100 Blue Saphir. IN LOVE


I love this color.


amaka said:


> My other spike pigalle arrived. I was hoping they were more rose than neon... not so sure about the color..... I tend to wear more neutral colors and these just seems so bright


I think it looks perfect against your skin and the color is lovely.


sophe said:


> YAY!! My newest babe!!~Finally got them just before my birthday
> They are so beautiful IRL



Wow, these are so stunning. I love the heel color against the white and of course the spikes. Congrats.


----------



## sophe

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Sophe they look lovely on you. Happy birthday!


Thank you baby,I love all of your shoes too,you've got many beautiful shoes lately,haven't congrats you...anyways,Thanks dear  




			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Those are beautiful! Congrats!





megt10 said:


> Wow, these are so stunning. I love the heel color against the white and of course the spikes. Congrats.



Thank you ladies  I was prefer to get the yellow with white spikes before
but now,I'm glad i took this and i really love them! YAY~


----------



## Christchrist

sophe said:
			
		

> Thank you baby,I love all of your shoes too,you've got many beautiful shoes lately,haven't congrats you...anyways,Thanks dear
> 
> Thank you ladies  I was prefer to get the yellow with white spikes before
> but now,I'm glad i took this and i really love them! YAY~



&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536; keep on collecting doll


----------



## megt10

sophe said:


> Thank you baby,I love all of your shoes too,you've got many beautiful shoes lately,haven't congrats you...anyways,Thanks dear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies  I was prefer to get the yellow with white spikes before
> but now,I'm glad i took this and i really love them! YAY~



I have never seen either pair until now and they are so stunning and the blue just pops.


----------



## ochie

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Hello ladies! I've been super good this year  My db got these for Christmas this year and I'm in love. May I present you the Pensee Specchio pump.



Congrats!! How do they run?


----------



## gfairenoughh

CRISPEDROSA said:


> *Fieeeeeerceeee!!!!! Looooove them!! *





beagly911 said:


> Fabulous, congrats!  Oooo glitter!!!





fumi said:


> These are fabulous shoes! What a sweet bf!





wannaprada said:


> Shoe twins! Congrats!
> 
> Wow! Congrats!





megt10 said:


> Gorgeous, congrats.



Thank you ladies!!!! Hope you are enjoying your holidays!! :rockettes:


----------



## teachgirl789

My first pair of Bianca's which I can never find in my 41.5 size. I do love them but may return them...still thinking it's a hard to match color of Caraibes


----------



## Christchrist

teachgirl789 said:
			
		

> My first pair of Bianca's which I can never find in my 41.5 size. I do love them but may return them...still thinking it's a hard to match color of Caraibes



I love that color! Hope you make them work. Shoe twins!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous.
> 
> Oh these look great on you. I love them too.
> 
> I love this color.
> 
> I think it looks perfect against your skin and the color is lovely.
> 
> 
> Wow, these are so stunning. I love the heel color against the white and of course the spikes. Congrats.



Thanks girl!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

amaka said:


> I've always loved these... They are special and look great on you



Thanks Amaka!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> Love them Lavenderduckiez!!
> 
> 
> Great color!  Congrats!



THanks Beagly! I also love your collection!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Greta_V said:


> Oh, wow! They look soooo pretty on!  Lucky-Lavenderduckiez



Thanks!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

teachgirl789 said:


> My first pair of Bianca's which I can never find in my 41.5 size. I do love them but may return them...still thinking it's a hard to match color of Caraibes



The biancas are gorgeous!!! I love the color!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

amaka said:


> My other spike pigalle arrived. I was hoping they were more rose than neon... not so sure about the color..... I tend to wear more neutral colors and these just seems so bright



They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sophe said:


> YAY!! My newest babe!!~Finally got them just before my birthday
> They are so beautiful IRL



Those are super hot!!! COngrats!


----------



## akillian24

teachgirl789 said:


> My first pair of Bianca's which I can never find in my 41.5 size. I do love them but may return them...still thinking it's a hard to match color of Caraibes



Oh my, those are divine!

Colors I'd pair with them: Coral, black, white, magenta, oranges, pale yellows, a pink-toned red, lavender....


----------



## wannaprada

teachgirl789 said:
			
		

> My first pair of Bianca's which I can never find in my 41.5 size. I do love them but may return them...still thinking it's a hard to match color of Caraibes



Very nice but I agree, unless you already have the basic colors covered, in which case it's always nice to have a colored shoe to wear with an all black or white outfit. Plus, this color probably looks great with jeans. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> So beautiful!! love this blue! btw we are same shoe size LOL



Thanks! Glad to know! Are you going to give me some of yours?


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> THanks Beagly! I also love your collection!


Thanks, I'm down to 5 pairs right now, most have been rehomed!!


----------



## teachgirl789

Yep, thanks to all- I've decided to keep them!  They are nice...just waiting patiently for Winter to pass so they can see the light


----------



## teachgirl789

@WannaPrada

Got the basic colors covered so after getting the feedback here and prancing around the house in them today (just for fun) I'm going to keep them.  BTW they do look great with jeans which is what I was wearing when I bought them.  It was an easy full price sale for my SA.  Came in Nordstrom for another style and left with these beauties!


----------



## leana01

teachgirl789 said:


> My first pair of Bianca's which I can never find in my 41.5 size. I do love them but may return them...still thinking it's a hard to match color of Caraibes



Love these! Bianca's are my fav!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Hello ladies! I've been super good this year  My db got these for Christmas this year and I'm in love. May I present you the Pensee Specchio pump.



Such a great Christmas gift!!!! :santawave: These look great on you!!!


----------



## sophe

amaka said:
			
		

> My other spike pigalle arrived. I was hoping they were more rose than neon... not so sure about the color..... I tend to wear more neutral colors and these just seems so bright



Don't worry girl,they looks great on you
I love them!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

teachgirl789 said:


> My first pair of Bianca's which I can never find in my 41.5 size. I do love them but may return them...still thinking it's a hard to match color of Caraibes



I absolutely adore that colour!


----------



## fumi

sophe said:


> YAY!! My newest babe!!~Finally got them just before my birthday
> They are so beautiful IRL



These look hot!


----------



## fumi

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Hello ladies! I've been super good this year  My db got these for Christmas this year and I'm in love. May I present you the Pensee Specchio pump.



Congrats! They look cute on you!


----------



## fumi

redvelvetloubie said:


> Thanks to my shoe angel Christchrist!
> 
> Fresh out of the box. Pigalle 100 Blue Saphir. IN LOVE



Love the blue color!


----------



## fumi

teachgirl789 said:


> My first pair of Bianca's which I can never find in my 41.5 size. I do love them but may return them...still thinking it's a hard to match color of Caraibes



That's the same reason I haven't bought the Caraibes Bianca. I don't have any clothes that would go with turquoise.


----------



## Vintasia

I love 'em so much. Unfortunately I'm a giant when I'm wearing these (I'm 5"10, and these are 140 mm), but whatever!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

amaka said:


> Love love love!!!!!!!





beagly911 said:


> Congrats hermosa, the color is incredible!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love your pigalle!!





Christchrist said:


> Shoe twins!!!! Congrats girl





LVobsessedNYC said:


> Pretty!! Congrats



Thankyou all so much ladies.  Hope you all had a fantastic Christmas 



redvelvetloubie said:


> Thanks to my shoe angel Christchrist!
> 
> Fresh out of the box. Pigalle 100 Blue Saphir. IN LOVE



Congrats!!  Shoe twins


----------



## hermosa_vogue

PursePrincess24 said:


> Love these! So gorgeous. The color is tdf! Merry Christmas





wannaprada said:


> They look great on you!





megt10 said:


> They are gorgeous! Congrats.



Thanks PP24, wanna and meg!  I absolutely adore this colour and just had to have them!


----------



## megt10

teachgirl789 said:


> My first pair of Bianca's which I can never find in my 41.5 size. I do love them but may return them...still thinking it's a hard to match color of Caraibes


I love this color and they look great on you. I think they will go with more than you think.


Vintasia said:


> I love 'em so much. Unfortunately I'm a giant when I'm wearing these (I'm 5"10, and these are 140 mm), but whatever!



Wow these are great and unusual, which I love.


----------



## Christchrist

Vintasia said:
			
		

> I love 'em so much. Unfortunately I'm a giant when I'm wearing these (I'm 5"10, and these are 140 mm), but whatever!



Oh my gosh. They are so cute. Who cares how talk they make you. They are adorable


----------



## teachgirl789

megt10 said:
			
		

> I love this color and they look great on you. I think they will go with more than you think.
> 
> Yes, I already have purchased  2 dresses just for them!


----------



## teachgirl789

Vintasia said:
			
		

> I love 'em so much. Unfortunately I'm a giant when I'm wearing these (I'm 5"10, and these are 140 mm), but whatever!



I love your "but whatever" because I'm 5-10' also and am a Giant in those 140mm Bianca's and my 140mm glittered pair, but "whatever" I still get tons of compliments on the shoes  lol


----------



## GoGlam

Amen to you girls! I'm the same height but above 120, my center of gravity seems to get weird hahah so that's my cut off


----------



## Kalos

Lol, I'm only 4"11 and I struggle with my Filters (the Bibi with the diamanté heel). I'm literally balancing not walking. Def need more practice! Loving the boots btw!


----------



## TheLioness

Vintasia said:


> I love 'em so much. Unfortunately I'm a giant when I'm wearing these (I'm 5"10, and these are 140 mm), but whatever!



Gorgeous shoes!!


----------



## heiress-ox

teachgirl789 said:


> My first pair of Bianca's which I can never find in my 41.5 size. I do love them but may return them...still thinking it's a hard to match color of Caraibes



congrats, i love the colour, i think they'll add visual interest to an outfit! btw, i'm the same size in biancas and had no problem finding the classic patent colours (black & nude) in stock, try the madison boutique i had the best luck there, if you're not sold on the caraibes! HTH



amaka said:


> My other spike pigalle arrived. I was hoping they were more rose than neon... not so sure about the color..... I tend to wear more neutral colors and these just seems so bright



HOT, this colour is fantastic


----------



## MissyD522

can't decide which pair to get!!


----------



## leana01

MissyD522 said:
			
		

> can't decide which pair to get!!



The pink ones!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

MissyD522 said:
			
		

> can't decide which pair to get!!



Can't go wrong with pink!!


----------



## fumi

Vintasia said:


> I love 'em so much. Unfortunately I'm a giant when I'm wearing these (I'm 5"10, and these are 140 mm), but whatever!



Love these! They look so unique!


----------



## fumi

MissyD522 said:


> can't decide which pair to get!!



I like the hot pink color of the Rolando, but I prefer the style of the second shoe. The toe boxes of the Rolando are notoriously painful.


----------



## megt10

MissyD522 said:


> can't decide which pair to get!!



I like the pink as well.


----------



## Christchrist

MissyD522 said:
			
		

> can't decide which pair to get!!



Pink!!!  The lame is on sale at roan shop for 50% off


----------



## akillian24

MissyD522 said:


> can't decide which pair to get!!


p

Pink.  Both because of the color and the style.


----------



## Louboufan

amaka said:


> My other spike pigalle arrived. I was hoping they were more rose than neon... not so sure about the color..... I tend to wear more neutral colors and these just seems so bright



They are very bright. I bought them in the spiked plato version and quickly returned them because the color was too bright and I am not a huge fan of the PP 120.


----------



## amaka

heiress-ox said:


> congrats, i love the colour, i think they'll add visual interest to an outfit! btw, i'm the same size in biancas and had no problem finding the classic patent colours (black & nude) in stock, try the madison boutique i had the best luck there, if you're not sold on the caraibes! HTH
> 
> 
> 
> HOT, this colour is fantastic



Thank you...I'm really trying to embrace color in 2013


----------



## amaka

Louboufan said:


> They are very bright. I bought them in the spiked plato version and quickly returned them because the color was too bright and I am not a huge fan of the PP 120.



They sure are.... I'm trying to be brave and get out of my neutral comfort zone


----------



## amaka

MissyD522 said:


> can't decide which pair to get!!



I vote Pink! Pretty colour.


----------



## mularice

Red patent Maryl peep toes


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:
			
		

> Red patent Maryl peep toes



You got maryl! Mod shots! Such a pinup shoe.


----------



## mularice

Christchrist said:
			
		

> You got maryl! Mod shots! Such a pinup shoe.



Haha my stupid phone won't upload the pics! It's very pin up! I'm not sure I love love them so might sell them to get something else


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:
			
		

> Haha my stupid phone won't upload the pics! It's very pin up! I'm not sure I love love them so might sell them to get something else



Like the flo!!!!


----------



## mularice

I will do mod pics soon


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:
			
		

> I will do mod pics soon



How do they feel? They didn't like me


----------



## mularice

Christchrist said:
			
		

> How do they feel? They didn't like me



They feel ok. Weirdly for a 120 without platform. My Decoletté's hate me so much and they are only 100! I will take mod pics later I dunno if they flatter my fat calves.. Eek. They may make the muscle pop out awkwardly..


----------



## mularice

Here are some mod pics. Sorry for crappy quality! But you get the idea.. My feet are swollen


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:
			
		

> They feel ok. Weirdly for a 120 without platform. My Decoletté's hate me so much and they are only 100! I will take mod pics later I dunno if they flatter my fat calves.. Eek. They may make the muscle pop out awkwardly..






			
				mularice said:
			
		

> Here are some mod pics. Sorry for crappy quality! But you get the idea.. My feet are swollen



I think they look great on you


----------



## Kalos

They're gorgeous! The colour is great. I think I saw those in Harvey Nichols, but the pitch scared me a little.


----------



## A88

chrispy said:


> New Declic Plum Suede 120 from BG.com
> 
> It was weird trying these on for the first time, as I am used to the rounded point (does that even make any sense) of the Rolando.
> 
> I don't think the heel is truly 120mm, I could tell from the stock pictures that it wasn't a 120 like the Rolando.  Regardless they are really comfy, the toe box is roomy and that strap that pops out at the back of heel (to keep heels from slipping) isn't as annoying as I thought it would be, it actually does it job.


Hi Chrispy! Gorgeous pair! Love the colour!
Im planning to order the New Declic as well.. Did you order them TTS? I'm a 37 in most but I had to order 36.5 in Filo 120 and still faced come heel slippage. Any suggestions on the Declic? Any help is appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## A88

missyd522 said:


> can't decide which pair to get!!


pink


----------



## A88

amaka said:


> My other spike pigalle arrived. I was hoping they were more rose than neon... not so sure about the color..... I tend to wear more neutral colors and these just seems so bright


Loveee them! Is that Rose Paris?


----------



## amaka

A88 said:


> Loveee them! Is that Rose Paris?



yes it is....... thank you!


----------



## fumi

mularice said:


> I will do mod pics soon



I love the "curves" of the shoe!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mularice said:


> I will do mod pics soon



Love love love!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Reveal anyone?


----------



## TheLioness

ooh I'm here!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Any guesses?


----------



## mularice

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Any guesses?



Blue Sapphir pigalles???


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Any guesses?



Piggys!!!!!!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Yes. You ladies are correct


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Yes. You ladies are correct



They are stunning!!!! Love them! How you like them?


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> They are stunning!!!! Love them! How you like them?



Thanks. They are actually pretty comfortable... Better than the décolleté 554. I love the look. Pretty sure ill try the 120 next


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Thanks. They are actually pretty comfortable... Better than the décolleté 554. I love the look. Pretty sure ill try the 120 next



I'm madly in love with 120. I don't care how impractical it is


----------



## megt10

Kenyanqn said:


> Yes. You ladies are correct



These are gorgeous! Congratulations.


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I'm madly in love with 120. I don't care how impractical it is



Haha. I can see why!


----------



## Kenyanqn

megt10 said:
			
		

> These are gorgeous! Congratulations.



Thank you!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> I'm madly in love with 120. I don't care how impractical it is



*CC*  - Are they making these blue piggies with a 120 heel? I haven't seen those yet. They did make 120 piggies in this bright blue color a few years back but I sadly missed out...


----------



## Kenyanqn

stilly said:
			
		

> CC  - Are they making these blue piggies with a 120 heel? I haven't seen those yet. They did make 120 piggies in this bright blue color a few years back but I sadly missed out...



I'm not CC (hope u don't mind me hijacking your response) but they said this shoe only came in a 100.


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> CC  - Are they making these blue piggies with a 120 heel? I haven't seen those yet. They did make 120 piggies in this bright blue color a few years back but I sadly missed out...



No they aren't. That's why I got the 100. It's a great blue huh.


----------



## fumi

Kenyanqn said:


> Yes. You ladies are correct



The color is awesome!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Kenyanqn said:


> Yes. You ladies are correct


I love the color!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Any guesses?



We're twins! Woot woot! This blue saphir is special! 

Congrats! Xo


----------



## Kenyanqn

fumi said:
			
		

> The color is awesome!



Thanks fumi


----------



## Kenyanqn

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love the color!



Thank you! It's definitely different


----------



## Kenyanqn

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> We're twins! Woot woot! This blue saphir is special!
> 
> Congrats! Xo



Woo hoo! Have you worn yours out yet?


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Woo hoo! Have you worn yours out yet?



Not yet...I think I will wear my purple Dafs tonite. Date night without the kids which happens once in a blue moon


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Kenyanqn said:


> Yes. You ladies are correct



Yayyy congrats, the blue looks great on your skintone!

Shoe twins


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mularice said:


> Here are some mod pics. Sorry for crappy quality! But you get the idea.. My feet are swollen



They look great on you M


----------



## Kenyanqn

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> Not yet...I think I will wear my purple Dafs tonite. Date night without the kids which happens once in a blue moon



Oh yes!!! We don't get many of those either. Have fun


----------



## Kenyanqn

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Yayyy congrats, the blue looks great on your skintone!
> 
> Shoe twins



Thank you!


----------



## picabo

Purchased last month BUT here are my first pair of CL's- New Simple 120's in nude patent


----------



## Christchrist

picabo said:
			
		

> Purchased last month BUT here are my first pair of CL's- New Simple 120's in nude patent



That's a perfect first CL. You'll get lots of wear out of them. Congrats


----------



## wannaprada

Anyone around?


----------



## mularice

Me me me!


----------



## wannaprada

It's been seen a million times by now and I almost didn't get them because I wasn't sure I would like the low heel (yes, I called 100mm low!), but I like them! Even more so since I got them at 2nd cut!  My Love Me pumps:


----------



## bougainvillier

wannaprada said:
			
		

> It's been seen a million times by now and I almost didn't get them because I wasn't sure I would like the low heel (yes, I called 100mm low!), but I like them! Even more so since I got them at 2nd cut!  My Love Me pumps:



Omg I'm beyond jealous dear. Such a great find  congrats! I'm so happy for you. They look so cool


----------



## eifitcon

wannaprada said:


> It's been seen a million times by now and I almost didn't get them because I wasn't sure I would like the low heel (yes, I called 100mm low!), but I like them! Even more so since I got them at 2nd cut!  My Love Me pumps:



 Congrats! 
I've been in love with these since I first saw them and I hope I can still find them somewhere in my size. You should post some mod pics


----------



## bougainvillier

I'm so torn. I know it's really a long shot. But if anyone sees love me 100 or even 85 in 35 please please pm me.


----------



## mularice

wannaprada said:
			
		

> It's been seen a million times by now and I almost didn't get them because I wasn't sure I would like the low heel (yes, I called 100mm low!), but I like them! Even more so since I got them at 2nd cut!  My Love Me pumps:



Ah so jealous! Saks had none left in my size anywhere


----------



## wannaprada

mularice said:
			
		

> Ah so jealous! Saks had none left in my size anywhere



Did you check Barneys?


----------



## wannaprada

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Omg I'm beyond jealous dear. Such a great find  congrats! I'm so happy for you. They look so cool






			
				eifitcon said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> I've been in love with these since I first saw them and I hope I can still find them somewhere in my size. You should post some mod pics



Thanks ladies!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> It's been seen a million times by now and I almost didn't get them because I wasn't sure I would like the low heel (yes, I called 100mm low!), but I like them! Even more so since I got them at 2nd cut!  My Love Me pumps:



Yey!!! You got them!!! Congrats


----------



## mularice

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Did you check Barneys?



No I didn't! Do you happen to have a contact email for anyone there?


----------



## Christchrist

mularice said:
			
		

> No I didn't! Do you happen to have a contact email for anyone there?



Yes me 2


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Yey!!! You got them!!! Congrats



Thanks CC!




			
				mularice said:
			
		

> No I didn't! Do you happen to have a contact email for anyone there?


 
I'll PM you.


----------



## maryelle

scored these this morning at Saks after the second cut. my third pair and they're exotics 

funny how the name is almost similar to mine.....

Maryl 120 Watersnake


----------



## TheLioness

maryelle said:


> scored these this morning at Saks after the second cut. my third pair and they're exotics
> 
> funny how the name is almost similar to mine.....
> 
> Maryl 120 Watersnake


Ooh la la! Love those!


----------



## Christchrist

maryelle said:
			
		

> scored these this morning at Saks after the second cut. my third pair and they're exotics
> 
> funny how the name is almost similar to mine.....
> 
> Maryl 120 Watersnake



Yey. I'm glad a forum member got them. So pretty. That pitch and those lines are sexy pinup


----------



## wannaprada

maryelle said:
			
		

> scored these this morning at Saks after the second cut. my third pair and they're exotics
> 
> funny how the name is almost similar to mine.....
> 
> Maryl 120 Watersnake



Congrats, they're lovely! How do they size?


----------



## CocoB

wannaprada said:


> It's been seen a million times by now and I almost didn't get them because I wasn't sure I would like the low heel (yes, I called 100mm low!), but I like them! Even more so since I got them at 2nd cut!  My Love Me pumps:



Love these - nice work sweetie.


----------



## CocoB

maryelle said:


> scored these this morning at Saks after the second cut. my third pair and they're exotics
> 
> funny how the name is almost similar to mine.....
> 
> Maryl 120 Watersnake



Such a gorgeous pair.


----------



## maryelle

thanks TheLioness, Christchrist, wannaprada, and CocoB! 

they're TTS. i'm a 38. the 38 was snug on me. the 38.5 had some heel slippage.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

maryelle said:


> scored these this morning at Saks after the second cut. my third pair and they're exotics
> 
> funny how the name is almost similar to mine.....
> 
> Maryl 120 Watersnake



Those are super hot!! I love!


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> It's been seen a million times by now and I almost didn't get them because I wasn't sure I would like the low heel (yes, I called 100mm low!), but I like them! Even more so since I got them at 2nd cut!  My Love Me pumps:



These are so sweet!


----------



## lovemylife2012

Just bought these few weeks ago.  Haven't found the time to wear them out yet.

-Altadama Cork, Bianca Cork
-Altadama Turquoise, Lady peep spike w/turquoise heel


----------



## 9distelle

maryelle said:


> scored these this morning at Saks after the second cut. my third pair and they're exotics
> 
> funny how the name is almost similar to mine.....
> 
> Maryl 120 Watersnake


Stunning!! Mod pics please


----------



## hermosa_vogue

lovemylife2012 said:


> Just bought these few weeks ago.  Haven't found the time to wear them out yet.
> 
> -Altadama Cork, Bianca Cork
> -Altadama Turquoise, Lady peep spike w/turquoise heel



Love those turquoise ADs!!


----------



## wannaprada

CocoB said:
			
		

> Love these - nice work sweetie.



Thanks babe! Hope is all well. BTW, I'm thinking of planning another meetup, in either Boston or Chicago. I'll let you know! 




			
				fumi said:
			
		

> These are so sweet!



Thanks Fumi!




			
				lovemylife2012 said:
			
		

> Just bought these few weeks ago.  Haven't found the time to wear them out yet.
> 
> -Altadama Cork, Bianca Cork
> -Altadama Turquoise, Lady peep spike w/turquoise heel



I love all three, congrats!


----------



## brittany729

lovemylife2012 said:


> Just bought these few weeks ago.  Haven't found the time to wear them out yet.
> 
> -Altadama Cork, Bianca Cork
> -Altadama Turquoise, Lady peep spike w/turquoise heel


Nice haul!


----------



## kham

wannaprada said:
			
		

> It's been seen a million times by now and I almost didn't get them because I wasn't sure I would like the low heel (yes, I called 100mm low!), but I like them! Even more so since I got them at 2nd cut!  My Love Me pumps:



Congrats Wanna!!! Second cut is always great!


----------



## Christchrist

lovemylife2012 said:
			
		

> Just bought these few weeks ago.  Haven't found the time to wear them out yet.
> 
> -Altadama Cork, Bianca Cork
> -Altadama Turquoise, Lady peep spike w/turquoise heel



That turquoise is TDF!


----------



## wannaprada

kham said:
			
		

> Congrats Wanna!!! Second cut is always great!



Thanks Kham!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Thanks Kham!



Wanna I love your shoes. Just sayin. You're fierce babe


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Wanna I love your shoes. Just sayin. You're fierce babe



Awww thanks sweetie!


----------



## picabo

Christchrist said:


> That's a perfect first CL. You'll get lots of wear out of them. Congrats



Thanks!  I am excited!


----------



## Sunnycalif

maryelle said:


> thanks TheLioness, Christchrist, wannaprada, and CocoB!
> 
> they're TTS. i'm a 38. the 38 was snug on me. the 38.5 had some heel slippage.



May I ask which store did you get them from? Not much left at my local store, I am 35.5 - 36. Thanks!!


----------



## sophe

lovemylife2012 said:


> Just bought these few weeks ago.  Haven't found the time to wear them out yet.
> 
> -Altadama Cork, Bianca Cork
> -Altadama Turquoise, Lady peep spike w/turquoise heel



YAY~shoe twin~great choice~ love your Altadama!!
you will love the Lady Peep Spikes like I do
congrats!


----------



## sophe

wannaprada said:


> It's been seen a million times by now and I almost didn't get them because I wasn't sure I would like the low heel (yes, I called 100mm low!), but I like them! Even more so since I got them at 2nd cut!  My Love Me pumps:



yeah,I agree,100mm is kinda too short...but Love Me is too beautiful 
I don't care how height it is if I can find one 
ohhh...i love these!!!


----------



## sophe

maryelle said:


> scored these this morning at Saks after the second cut. my third pair and they're exotics
> 
> funny how the name is almost similar to mine.....
> 
> Maryl 120 Watersnake



similar name means you have to buy them...lol
Thank God I haven't seen any shoes same as mine name.....
if it exist, hope it wasn't cost me too much...LOL
I love your shoes!! congrats!
can we have some mod shot?


----------



## savvigirl

My first pair


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

savvigirl said:


> My first pair
> 
> View attachment 2008225



Congrats on your first pair!!! They are gorgeous on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

lovemylife2012 said:


> Just bought these few weeks ago.  Haven't found the time to wear them out yet.
> 
> -Altadama Cork, Bianca Cork
> -Altadama Turquoise, Lady peep spike w/turquoise heel



Those are lovely finds! COngrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

picabo said:


> Purchased last month BUT here are my first pair of CL's- New Simple 120's in nude patent



Love!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> It's been seen a million times by now and I almost didn't get them because I wasn't sure I would like the low heel (yes, I called 100mm low!), but I like them! Even more so since I got them at 2nd cut!  My Love Me pumps:



I love the love me pumps! MOdel pics girl!


----------



## Christchrist

savvigirl said:
			
		

> My first pair



That's is a nice first pair. You must love them


----------



## kham

savvigirl said:
			
		

> My first pair



They are HOT HOT HOT!!! Congrats!!  Welcome to the addiction


----------



## mrl1005

savvigirl said:
			
		

> My first pair



Love them!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## texas87

savvigirl said:
			
		

> My first pair



Wow zoulou for your first. Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

sophe said:
			
		

> yeah,I agree,100mm is kinda too short...but Love Me is too beautiful
> I don't care how height it is if I can find one
> ohhh...i love these!!!



Thanks Sophe!




			
				savvigirl said:
			
		

> My first pair



What an intro to Louboutins! Congrats, those look great on you!




			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love the love me pumps! MOdel pics girl!



Lol! I plan on wearing them Monday and I'll definitely post mod pics!


----------



## stilly

savvigirl said:


> My first pair
> 
> View attachment 2008225



They look gorgy on you!!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> It's been seen a million times by now and I almost didn't get them because I wasn't sure I would like the low heel (yes, I called 100mm low!), but I like them! Even more so since I got them at 2nd cut!  My Love Me pumps:



I just love these...one of my favs!!!!
Can't wait to see some mod pics!!!


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:
			
		

> I just love these...one of my favs!!!!
> Can't wait to see some mod pics!!!



Honestly, seeing you wear yours is what made me get them! And trying to get use to walking in my newest pair of 120 Pigalle is what made me go with the 100! I thought I was use to the 120 by now!


----------



## BagBragger

Okay, I purchased some shoes last Friday.  Today, I received a different shoe than what I thought I ordered.  I thought I was ordering the Sexy, but received the Yolanda (see pictures).  I'm including some (not so great mod shots) for you to also see. Let me know your thoughts and please overlook the evidence of how cold it is here in Chicago (my ashy legs and feet...I really did put on lotion) this morning!). BTW, the Sexy (first picture) doesn't have a platform and the Yolanda (see screen shot of webpage, second and third picture within the screen shot) does.


----------



## kham

BagBragger said:
			
		

> Okay, I purchased some shoes last Friday.  Today, I received a different shoe than what I thought I ordered.  I thought I was ordering the Sexy, but received the Yolanda (see pictures).  I'm including some (not so great mod shots) for you to also see. Let me know your thoughts and please overlook the evidence of how cold it is here in Chicago (my ashy legs and feet...I really did put on lotion) this morning!). BTW, the Sexy (first picture) doesn't have a platform and the Yolanda (see screen shot of webpage, second and third picture within the screen shot) does.



I think they look fine on you! I have Yolanda's and love them but if that's not what you ordered and you're not totally satisfied, send them back. They are beautiful though


----------



## hermosa_vogue

BagBragger said:


> Okay, I purchased some shoes last Friday.  Today, I received a different shoe than what I thought I ordered.  I thought I was ordering the Sexy, but received the Yolanda (see pictures).  I'm including some (not so great mod shots) for you to also see. Let me know your thoughts and please overlook the evidence of how cold it is here in Chicago (my ashy legs and feet...I really did put on lotion) this morning!). BTW, the Sexy (first picture) doesn't have a platform and the Yolanda (see screen shot of webpage, second and third picture within the screen shot) does.



I personally love the Yolanda but if I wanted Sexy and got another shoe I would NOT be happy about it.  The Sexy has no platform and the front bit is really skinny compared to the Yolanda.


----------



## 9distelle

BagBragger said:


> Okay, I purchased some shoes last Friday.  Today, I received a different shoe than what I thought I ordered.  I thought I was ordering the Sexy, but received the Yolanda (see pictures).  I'm including some (not so great mod shots) for you to also see. Let me know your thoughts and please overlook the evidence of how cold it is here in Chicago (my ashy legs and feet...I really did put on lotion) this morning!). BTW, the Sexy (first picture) doesn't have a platform and the Yolanda (see screen shot of webpage, second and third picture within the screen shot) does.


The Yolanda look beautiful on you, but there is another difference in addition to the platform, the Sexy have low cut vamp like Banana style so it's only you that can decide between the two.your toes as well, great pedi!!


----------



## baglici0us

My glitter Fifis arrived from Net-a-porter!


----------



## BagBragger

BagBragger said:
			
		

> (Someone please tell me how to multi-quote!)
> 
> Thank you for your responses and compliments (thus far)!  It's the larger number of you all who making posting on this site worthwhile by staying above the fray!  My "CL Fairy" actually told me the SAME things!  I told her, after I got over the initial shock of "wrong shoe" syndrome, that they are quite comfortable and I bought them with the intent of wearing as a work shoe.  I think they can definitely grow on me quickly...I mean a simple blk patent peep toe, how could they not, right?  I'm sure I was more annoyed than anything.  Lord knows I want a cute AND comfortable shoe!  I guess I checked in here for confirmation &#10004;.
> 
> 
> Message for WannaP, I meant to reply to your post last evening (but I was still recovering from "box shock" = excitedly opened my box to find the wrong thing!).  Please come visit Chicago!  I'm already lobbying, lol.  And PM me so we all can have lunch while you ladies are here!  What an extended greater good of this site!
> 
> Thank you Lady Bugs &#128030; !


----------



## sakura23

baglici0us said:


> My glitter Fifis arrived from Net-a-porter!



So beautiful!


----------



## wannaprada

.


----------



## wannaprada

Lol BagBragger! I'll let you know where we decide to have it! Either way, I hope to visit Chicago at least once this year, so we'll definitely have to do lunch! And the Yolanda looks good on you!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

savvigirl said:
			
		

> My first pair



Congrats! I predict  you're going down the slippery slope and this won't be your only pair!

You look sensational!


----------



## samina

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Did you check Barneys?



Wannaprada - congrats on the love me !! Please can you pm me you barney's SA contact?? We don't get very many sales bargains on this side of the pond.. You ladies are soo lucky xx


----------



## Christchrist

baglici0us said:
			
		

> My glitter Fifis arrived from Net-a-porter!



Oh my gosh.  Those are TDF


----------



## maryelle

Sunnycalif said:


> May I ask which store did you get them from? Not much left at my local store, I am 35.5 - 36. Thanks!!



i got them from Saks Houston Galleria.

i'll post mod pics soon


----------



## chacci1

savvigirl said:


> My first pair
> 
> View attachment 2008225



Absolutely love these!!!  I have the same ones!  Enjoy!!  Terrific first pair!!


----------



## chacci1

baglici0us said:


> My glitter Fifis arrived from Net-a-porter!



Love these and love the glitter!! Congrats!!


----------



## bargin

just picked up these 'paris' heels for £165 can you say BARGAIN! haha
they were on sale for £205 & I found a discount code & got another 40 off!


----------



## Christchrist

bargin said:
			
		

> just picked up these 'paris' heels for £165 can you say BARGIN! haha
> they were on sale for £205 & I found a discount code & got another 40 off!



That's a great deal. Nice work


----------



## bargin

Christchrist said:


> That's a great deal. Nice work




Thanks! I'm so pleased. I bought the metaliboot new about 6 months back but returned them because I was unimpressed by the amount of faults on them, this makes up for it in a big way.


----------



## Christchrist

bargin said:
			
		

> Thanks! I'm so pleased. I bought the metaliboot new about 6 months back but returned them because I was unimpressed by the amount of faults on them, this makes up for it in a big way.



Man that's good   Glad you found a great deal


----------



## Nolia

*My new sandals!!

Hola Chica Studded Gladiator Sandals in Black
Went TTS!
*


----------



## fumi

baglici0us said:


> My glitter Fifis arrived from Net-a-porter!



So pretty! I love glitter!


----------



## laurenam

My Christmas present from my DH. They arrived on New Year's Eve all the way from Naples, Italy.


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:
			
		

> My new sandals!!
> 
> Hola Chica Studded Gladiator Sandals in Black
> Went TTS!



They look great on you


----------



## wannaprada

samina said:
			
		

> Wannaprada - congrats on the love me !! Please can you pm me you barney's SA contact?? We don't get very many sales bargains on this side of the pond.. You ladies are soo lucky xx



I'll PM you.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

laurenam said:


> My Christmas present from my DH. They arrived on New Year's Eve all the way from Naples, Italy.



OMG congrats on these babies!  Any idea where DH got them from?  I'm dying for a pair


----------



## Doglover1610

YoYo 85 in Silver Greasepaint


----------



## Christchrist

Doglover1610 said:
			
		

> YoYo 85 in Silver Greasepaint



Those are cool.


----------



## blairxoxo

wannaprada said:


> I'll PM you.



i saw a pair at bergdorfs goodman in NYC if you are a size 35.
but it was only 30% off. they did not have second cut yet


----------



## bougainvillier

blairxoxo said:
			
		

> i saw a pair at bergdorfs goodman in NYC if you are a size 35.
> but it was only 30% off. they did not have second cut yet



Is this love me 100? I'm what color?


----------



## kham

laurenam said:
			
		

> My Christmas present from my DH. They arrived on New Year's Eve all the way from Naples, Italy.



They are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## samina

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I'll PM you.



Thanks Hun x


----------



## fumi

laurenam said:


> My Christmas present from my DH. They arrived on New Year's Eve all the way from Naples, Italy.



I love the bow!


----------



## megt10

picabo said:


> Purchased last month BUT here are my first pair of CL's- New Simple 120's in nude patent



These look gorgeous on you.


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> It's been seen a million times by now and I almost didn't get them because I wasn't sure I would like the low heel (yes, I called 100mm low!), but I like them! Even more so since I got them at 2nd cut!  My Love Me pumps:



Gorgeous Wanna, congrats.


----------



## megt10

maryelle said:


> scored these this morning at Saks after the second cut. my third pair and they're exotics
> 
> funny how the name is almost similar to mine.....
> 
> Maryl 120 Watersnake



Love these.


----------



## megt10

lovemylife2012 said:


> Just bought these few weeks ago.  Haven't found the time to wear them out yet.
> 
> -Altadama Cork, Bianca Cork
> -Altadama Turquoise, Lady peep spike w/turquoise heel



Wow they are stunning. Love the spikes with the turquoise. Congrats.


----------



## megt10

savvigirl said:


> My first pair
> 
> View attachment 2008225



Oh congratulations on your first pair. They are gorgeous and look great on you.


----------



## megt10

Nolia said:


> *My new sandals!!
> 
> Hola Chica Studded Gladiator Sandals in Black
> Went TTS!
> *



These I want! Where did you get them?


----------



## megt10

laurenam said:


> My Christmas present from my DH. They arrived on New Year's Eve all the way from Naples, Italy.



What a great DH. They are beautiful.


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> They look great on you





megt10 said:


> These I want! Where did you get them?




Thank you! I scoped them out on Ebay for $100!!!


----------



## megt10

Nolia said:


> Thank you! I scoped them out on Ebay for $100!!!



Aww what a bargain. I am always looking for cute comfy summer sandals and these are so perfect.


----------



## lil tote

Scored a few during the sale although I'm still trying to figure out which ones to keep. Any suggestions? Thanks!!


----------



## Christchrist

lil tote said:
			
		

> Scored a few during the sale although I'm still trying to figure out which ones to keep. Any suggestions? Thanks!!



You don't want them all? Lol


----------



## mularice

lil tote said:
			
		

> Scored a few during the sale although I'm still trying to figure out which ones to keep. Any suggestions? Thanks!!



I'd keep all...


----------



## maryelle

lil tote said:


> Scored a few during the sale although I'm still trying to figure out which ones to keep. Any suggestions? Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 2010557



i would definitely keep all if that was an option.  but i guess keep the ones you absolutely cannot walk away from.


----------



## blairxoxo

lil tote said:


> Scored a few during the sale although I'm still trying to figure out which ones to keep. Any suggestions? Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 2010557



Love all three!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

lil tote said:


> Scored a few during the sale although I'm still trying to figure out which ones to keep. Any suggestions? Thanks!!



If you HAVE to get rid of one I'd let the Dafs go. Least practical of the 3. Love those Love Me!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

lil tote said:


> Scored a few during the sale although I'm still trying to figure out which ones to keep. Any suggestions? Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 2010557



keep those violet daffodiles!! gosh i wish i snatched these up


----------



## GoGlam

lil tote said:
			
		

> Scored a few during the sale although I'm still trying to figure out which ones to keep. Any suggestions? Thanks!!



I agree with Hermosa. If you have to let go, I'd say Daffs.. JMO, they're not as sexy/lady-like as the other two. The color is gorgeous though


----------



## chacci1

lil tote said:


> Scored a few during the sale although I'm still trying to figure out which ones to keep. Any suggestions? Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 2010557



I would keep the love me and the daff's!


----------



## fumi

lil tote said:


> Scored a few during the sale although I'm still trying to figure out which ones to keep. Any suggestions? Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 2010557



I vote for Love Me or Daffs!


----------



## megt10

lil tote said:


> Scored a few during the sale although I'm still trying to figure out which ones to keep. Any suggestions? Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 2010557



I would keep them all but then I have no self control


----------



## stilly

lil tote said:


> Scored a few during the sale although I'm still trying to figure out which ones to keep. Any suggestions? Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 2010557



You have to keep the Love Me's!!!
They look so cute on you!!!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

lil tote said:
			
		

> Scored a few during the sale although I'm still trying to figure out which ones to keep. Any suggestions? Thanks!!



Which sale?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

lil tote said:


> Scored a few during the sale although I'm still trying to figure out which ones to keep. Any suggestions? Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 2010557



I love all of them!!! Where did you score all these beautiful heels from? I'm jealous!


----------



## bbagsforever

Loving everyone's CLs! Here is a pic of my latest- the classic Pigalle heel. I am breaking them in a little but I absolutely love them!
How long do you find it usually takes to break in CLs?
xx


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> Loving everyone's CLs! Here is a pic of my latest- the classic Pigalle heel. I am breaking them in a little but I absolutely love them!
> How long do you find it usually takes to break in CLs?
> xx



They look gorgeous on you. Congrats. Love your dress.


----------



## Christchrist

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> Loving everyone's CLs! Here is a pic of my latest- the classic Pigalle heel. I am breaking them in a little but I absolutely love them!
> How long do you find it usually takes to break in CLs?
> xx



Nice picture. They are pretty. Depends on the material. Takes a couple wears. I feel that patent takes longer


----------



## Felicious

Just got my Christmas present  Big Kiss flat in patent mint - so cute!



My cat gave them a big kiss, she have a passion for shoes too  I hurried up and saved them tho...


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Felicious said:


> Just got my Christmas present  Big Kiss flat in patent mint - so cute!
> 
> View attachment 2011555
> 
> My cat gave them a big kiss, she have a passion for shoes too  I hurried up and saved them tho...



These are unbelievable! I absolutely LOVE this color, it is so different and fun. May I ask where you found them? Congrats on gift, they are wonderful! And your kitty is beautiful and extra smart for loving CL's


----------



## megt10

Felicious said:


> Just got my Christmas present  Big Kiss flat in patent mint - so cute!
> 
> View attachment 2011555
> 
> My cat gave them a big kiss, she have a passion for shoes too  I hurried up and saved them tho...



I love these, where did you get them?


----------



## CloudyDayz198

megt10 said:


> I love these, where did you get them?




I know the chicago boutique has the sonietta flat in black with the silver spikes but I've never seen them in green...I'm curious too!  :ninja:


----------



## maryelle

Felicious said:


> Just got my Christmas present  Big Kiss flat in patent mint - so cute!
> 
> View attachment 2011555
> 
> My cat gave them a big kiss, she have a passion for shoes too  I hurried up and saved them tho...



those look so cute on you! and your cat has great taste


----------



## mrl1005

Felicious said:
			
		

> Just got my Christmas present  Big Kiss flat in patent mint - so cute!
> 
> My cat gave them a big kiss, she have a passion for shoes too  I hurried up and saved them tho...



Omg how cute is that pic?! Congrats on a gorgeous pair!!


----------



## Christchrist

Felicious said:
			
		

> Just got my Christmas present  Big Kiss flat in patent mint - so cute!
> 
> My cat gave them a big kiss, she have a passion for shoes too  I hurried up and saved them tho...



Really! That's adorable


----------



## samina

Patent Pigalles black 85... Super excited with these - low enough to wear to the office..as an everyday pair to train me up to the higher heel height. Next time I'm going to stick to 100 though!


----------



## samina

lil tote said:
			
		

> Scored a few during the sale although I'm still trying to figure out which ones to keep. Any suggestions? Thanks!!



Wow loving the first two the most!!!


----------



## Felicious

Thanks everyone 



jess10141 said:


> These are unbelievable! I absolutely LOVE this color, it is so different and fun. May I ask where you found them? Congrats on gift, they are wonderful! And your kitty is beautiful and extra smart for loving CL's





megt10 said:


> I love these, where did you get them?



I found them on ebay, never seen them before this pair showed up. They are almost like new, seem to have been worn 2-3 times. They are a bit stiff, but hope it helps when I wear them around the house.

Typical that a pair shows up on vestiairecollective cheeper than mine, but someone here might have the lucky feet that fits  http://www.vestiairecollective.com/ballerina-shoes-christian-louboutin,19.shtml


----------



## Christchrist

Flame  and rose matador  piggy 120 
Yes I had the flame before. I wasn't sure so I exchanged it. But then I missed it


----------



## fumi

Felicious said:


> Just got my Christmas present  Big Kiss flat in patent mint - so cute!
> 
> View attachment 2011555
> 
> My cat gave them a big kiss, she have a passion for shoes too  I hurried up and saved them tho...



Love the color and the spikes!  Your cat is so cute!


----------



## leana01

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Flame  and rose matador  piggy 120
> Yes I had the flame before. I wasn't sure so I exchanged it. But then I missed it



OMG! I want the rose matador! Both are gorgeous!


----------



## Christchrist

leana01 said:
			
		

> OMG! I want the rose matador! Both are gorgeous!



Costa Mesa has them


----------



## leana01

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Costa Mesa has them



Thanks CC! My nude pigalles are coming today... I'll keep u posted.


----------



## Christchrist

leana01 said:
			
		

> Thanks CC! My nude pigalles are coming today... I'll keep u posted.



Oh yey. Congrats


----------



## sophe

Christchrist said:


> Flame  and rose matador  piggy 120
> Yes I had the flame before. I wasn't sure so I exchanged it. But then I missed it
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011845
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011848



OMG! look at that pink one!! so stunning on you!!!
I love them!!!! great choice CC!!


----------



## sophe

lil tote said:


> Scored a few during the sale although I'm still trying to figure out which ones to keep. Any suggestions? Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 2010557



hmm..I'm not really the Deff lover,but this color is cute
but compare with Love Me?! of course to let go the Def


----------



## GlammaGurl

Black patent Decoletissmo. Loved Pigalle but appreciate the Deco's longer toe box


----------



## blairxoxo

christchrist said:


> flame  and rose matador  piggy 120
> yes i had the flame before. I wasn't sure so i exchanged it. But then i missed it
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011845
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011848



gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

sophe said:
			
		

> OMG! look at that pink one!! so stunning on you!!!
> I love them!!!! great choice CC!!


Thanks a ton 



			
				GlammaGurl said:
			
		

> Black patent Decoletissmo. Loved Pigalle but appreciate the Deco's longer toe box



That's really pretty


----------



## Christchrist

blairxoxo said:
			
		

> gorgeous!!!!!



Thank you


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Flame  and rose matador  piggy 120
> Yes I had the flame before. I wasn't sure so I exchanged it. But then I missed it



Wow bold colors. So fun!!!


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Wow bold colors. So fun!!!



Fun fun. Now to wear them


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Flame  and rose matador  piggy 120
> Yes I had the flame before. I wasn't sure so I exchanged it. But then I missed it
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011845
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011848




The new piggies look so good on you!!!
Love the colors!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Flame  and rose matador  piggy 120
> Yes I had the flame before. I wasn't sure so I exchanged it. But then I missed it



Congrats CC! Love the rose matador!


----------



## GlammaGurl

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Flame  and rose matador  piggy 120
> Yes I had the flame before. I wasn't sure so I exchanged it. But then I missed it



Werk doll! Gorgeousness


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> The new piggies look so good on you!!!
> Love the colors!!!


Thank you piggy queen 



			
				wannaprada said:
			
		

> Congrats CC! Love the rose matador!


Me 2. It's so fun



			
				GlammaGurl said:
			
		

> Werk doll! Gorgeousness



Thank you. Hahaha


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bbagsforever said:


> Loving everyone's CLs! Here is a pic of my latest- the classic Pigalle heel. I am breaking them in a little but I absolutely love them!
> How long do you find it usually takes to break in CLs?
> xx



Congrats! They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

samina said:


> View attachment 2011797
> 
> 
> Patent Pigalles black 85... Super excited with these - low enough to wear to the office..as an everyday pair to train me up to the higher heel height. Next time I'm going to stick to 100 though!


gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Flame  and rose matador  piggy 120
> Yes I had the flame before. I wasn't sure so I exchanged it. But then I missed it
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011845
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011848



I love the colors!! I need to go to my nearest department stores to check out the new pigalles.


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love the colors!! I need to go to my nearest department stores to check out the new pigalles.



What department stores has piggy 120?


----------



## pickniger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Flame  and rose matador  piggy 120
> Yes I had the flame before. I wasn't sure so I exchanged it. But then I missed it



Your toe cleavage is to die for!!


----------



## megt10

samina said:


> View attachment 2011797
> 
> 
> Patent Pigalles black 85... Super excited with these - low enough to wear to the office..as an everyday pair to train me up to the higher heel height. Next time I'm going to stick to 100 though!



Congrats Samina. These look great on you. I love the 85 heel height for everyday wear. Really good choice if you want to wear them at work.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Flame  and rose matador  piggy 120
> Yes I had the flame before. I wasn't sure so I exchanged it. But then I missed it
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011845
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011848



so glad that you got them back! I love them


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> so glad that you got them back! I love them



They missed me meg. Ha. I went with a 39. It's much more forgiving in the toebox. It's not an hour task to put on lol


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> They missed me meg. Ha. I went with a 39. It's much more forgiving in the toebox. It's not an hour task to put on lol



I just cant wear the Piggy it kills my toes without the platform. I don't know how you ladies do it.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:
			
		

> I just cant wear the Piggy it kills my toes without the platform. I don't know how you ladies do it.



Hey I don't wear them long lol. Stilly is the queen


----------



## blairxoxo

simple patent pink in 100mm!!


----------



## blairxoxo

green patent wedges that i bought back in august on sale at bergdorfs!!

and simple 85mm in beige kid leather


----------



## Christchrist

blairxoxo said:
			
		

> simple patent pink in 100mm!!



That's a great pink! Where did you find them?


----------



## blairxoxo

Christchrist said:


> That's a great pink! Where did you find them?



at the loubs store on madison in city!


----------



## Flip88

Christchrist said:


> Flame  and rose matador  piggy 120
> Yes I had the flame before. I wasn't sure so I exchanged it. But then I missed it
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011845
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011848


----------



## Kenyanqn

Reveal?


----------



## wannaprada

I'm here!


----------



## Christchrist

I'm here !


----------



## Kenyanqn

Pigalle patent graffiti in 100


----------



## mrl1005

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Pigalle patent graffiti in 100



Love them!!! Congrats!!


----------



## texas87

Kenyanqn said:


> Pigalle patent graffiti in 100



Love these wish they had them in my size!


----------



## wannaprada

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Pigalle patent graffiti in 100



Congrats on the new Pigalles!


----------



## Christchrist

Kenyanqn said:
			
		

> Pigalle patent graffiti in 100



Congrats! I love that shoe


----------



## Kenyanqn

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Love them!!! Congrats!!



Thanks


----------



## Kenyanqn

texas87 said:
			
		

> Love these wish they had them in my size!



We're u looking for the 100 or 120?


----------



## Kenyanqn

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Congrats on the new Pigalles!



Thank you!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Congrats! I love that shoe



Thank you! I REALLY need to stay off your collection


----------



## mizcolon73

Kenyanqn said:


> Pigalle patent graffiti in 100



LOVE these!!


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Well, it happened! I did a reveal a little after Christmas of my pigalle 100s in rose matador and had a very bad feeling my love for them would snowball. I was browsing Barneys and saw them in black in my size, and couldn't pass them up. But they are so classic and feel like they were molded to my feet so I don't feel too awful


----------



## blairxoxo

cvlshopaholic said:


> Well, it happened! I did a reveal a little after Christmas of my pigalle 100s in rose matador and had a very bad feeling my love for them would snowball. I was browsing Barneys and saw them in black in my size, and couldn't pass them up. But they are so classic and feel like they were molded to my feet so I don't feel too awful



i love both!!!


----------



## Christchrist

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> Well, it happened! I did a reveal a little after Christmas of my pigalle 100s in rose matador and had a very bad feeling my love for them would snowball. I was browsing Barneys and saw them in black in my size, and couldn't pass them up. But they are so classic and feel like they were molded to my feet so I don't feel too awful



Great shoes!!! Congrats girl


----------



## cvlshopaholic

blairxoxo said:


> i love both!!!





Christchrist said:


> Great shoes!!! Congrats girl



Thanks ladies!


----------



## Kenyanqn

mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> LOVE these!!



Thanks


----------



## hermosa_vogue

cvlshopaholic said:


> Well, it happened! I did a reveal a little after Christmas of my pigalle 100s in rose matador and had a very bad feeling my love for them would snowball. I was browsing Barneys and saw them in black in my size, and couldn't pass them up. But they are so classic and feel like they were molded to my feet so I don't feel too awful



So pretty!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

cvlshopaholic said:


> Well, it happened! I did a reveal a little after Christmas of my pigalle 100s in rose matador and had a very bad feeling my love for them would snowball. I was browsing Barneys and saw them in black in my size, and couldn't pass them up. But they are so classic and feel like they were molded to my feet so I don't feel too awful



I love the colors!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Kenyanqn said:


> Pigalle patent graffiti in 100



Those are hot on you!


----------



## Kenyanqn

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Those are hot on you!



Thank you!


----------



## Dalena416

mojito3008 said:


> I am waiting for these two to arrive:
> 
> 1) Very Prive in nude - got these for a great steal, I've been eyeing these for a while but always resisted in favour of some 'rarer' pieces, so I'm really happy these are coming to me now
> 
> 2) Rolando in bright red - I already have these in a 38.5 (38.5/39 tts in other brands for me). While I can fit in somehow I could never wear them out, so I'm more than happy to have found them in a 39.5 now


Congrats! it's gorrrrg!


----------



## Dalena416

blairxoxo said:


> simple patent pink in 100mm!!


love the colour... congrats


----------



## Dalena416

Christchrist said:


> Flame  and rose matador  piggy 120
> Yes I had the flame before. I wasn't sure so I exchanged it. But then I missed it
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011845
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011848


TDF! congrats!


----------



## GlammaGurl

megt10 said:


> I just cant wear the Piggy it kills my toes without the platform. I don't know how you ladies do it.



Megt10, I am so with you. I tried on a piggy 120 and it only took 3 steps in the store before I caught a calf cramp! I immediately moved on to the 100s with no shame! LOL

Kudos to you girls who can do it. Those are definitely perch only's!


----------



## ilovetoshop

Cataclou 140 stone.. TTS. Very comfortable wedge




Excuse the sweats outfit.


----------



## bougainvillier

ilovetoshop said:
			
		

> Cataclou 140 stone.. TTS. Very comfortable wedge
> 
> Excuse the sweats outfit.



Wow amazing. Thanks for the mod shots


----------



## wannaprada

ilovetoshop said:
			
		

> Cataclou 140 stone.. TTS. Very comfortable wedge
> 
> Excuse the sweats outfit.



Very cute!


----------



## Christchrist

ilovetoshop said:
			
		

> Cataclou 140 stone.. TTS. Very comfortable wedge
> 
> Excuse the sweats outfit.



Hey they look great


----------



## blairxoxo

came home to two great pair of shoes!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ilovetoshop said:


> Cataclou 140 stone.. TTS. Very comfortable wedge
> 
> View attachment 2015267
> 
> 
> Excuse the sweats outfit.



Those are super hot!!! How many mm?


----------



## ilovetoshop

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Those are super hot!!! How many mm?



140mm..


----------



## megt10

GlammaGurl said:


> Megt10, I am so with you. I tried on a piggy 120 and it only took 3 steps in the store before I caught a calf cramp! I immediately moved on to the 100s with no shame! LOL
> 
> Kudos to you girls who can do it. Those are definitely perch only's!



Totally agree, I even have to take the one pair that I have off under the table at dinner. I would never buy another pair without the platform even though they are so sexy looking.


----------



## megt10

ilovetoshop said:


> Cataclou 140 stone.. TTS. Very comfortable wedge
> 
> View attachment 2015267
> 
> 
> Excuse the sweats outfit.



These are so cute. Love them!


----------



## megt10

blairxoxo said:


> came home to two great pair of shoes!



They both look fantastic on you. Congrats on your new shoes.


----------



## blairxoxo

megt10 said:


> They both look fantastic on you. Congrats on your new shoes.



Thank you!! cant wait to wear them!


----------



## laurenam

hermosa_vogue said:


> OMG congrats on these babies!  Any idea where DH got them from?  I'm dying for a pair



He got them from FarFetch.com. They kill my feet, but I loovvveee them!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

laurenam said:


> He got them from FarFetch.com. They kill my feet, but I loovvveee them!



Ahhh thanks for letting me know.  They're all gone now 
Can you tell me whether they are 120 or 100?  TIA!

Congrats on these babies again


----------



## wannaprada

blairxoxo said:
			
		

> came home to two great pair of shoes!



Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

Received my Coroclic which I got at second cut. Me likey!


----------



## dbeth

Christchrist said:


> Flame  and rose matador  piggy 120
> Yes I had the flame before. I wasn't sure so I exchanged it. But then I missed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2011848



Wow, that flame color is hot!!!! Love them!




blairxoxo said:


> simple patent pink in 100mm!!



Gorgeous color, congrats! 



cvlshopaholic said:


> Well, it happened! I did a reveal a little after Christmas of my pigalle 100s in rose matador and had a very bad feeling my love for them would snowball. I was browsing Barneys and saw them in black in my size, and couldn't pass them up. But they are so classic and feel like they were molded to my feet so I don't feel too awful



Congrats! Love the piggies!! 



ilovetoshop said:


> Cataclou 140 stone.. TTS. Very comfortable wedge
> 
> View attachment 2015267
> 
> 
> Excuse the sweats outfit.



I LOVE these and was hoping to try them on soon. They remind me of Valentino Rock Studs.  Did you take TTS??



blairxoxo said:


> came home to two great pair of shoes!



Congrats!! LOVE the lame---I have it in the Daf. 



wannaprada said:


> Received my Coroclic which I got at second cut. Me likey!



Congrats wanna!  Love the nude color!!


----------



## blairxoxo

fifi in jungle!!! got it 2nd markdown!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Received my Coroclic which I got at second cut. Me likey!



Those are gorgeous!!! Are they 140mm or 160 mm? MOdel pics please!


----------



## lil tote

This thread moves so fast! Thanks everyone for your comments  I'm so weak!! Going to keep all of them since I had such a hard time deciding.


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Received my Coroclic which I got at second cut. Me likey!



Those look comfy. Nice buy


----------



## Christchrist

blairxoxo said:
			
		

> fifi in jungle!!! got it 2nd markdown!!



Fifi is a great shoe. Good job girl


----------



## Christchrist

Got my lucifer today. Such a great shoe 
















Surprised they even fit after all the work I did today. My feet are swollen


----------



## lil tote

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Got my lucifer today. Such a great shoe
> 
> Surprised they even fit after all the work I did today. My feet are swollen



Sooo pretty!!


----------



## annamoon

they look so sweet, even with your swollen feet



Christchrist said:


> Got my lucifer today. Such a great shoe
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017133
> 
> 
> Surprised they even fit after all the work I did today. My feet are swollen


----------



## Christchrist

annamoon said:
			
		

> they look so sweet, even with your swollen feet



Aww thanks


----------



## Christchrist

lil tote said:
			
		

> Sooo pretty!!



Long time to find them


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Got my lucifer today. Such a great shoe
> 
> Surprised they even fit after all the work I did today. My feet are swollen



Those are absolutely amazing


----------



## heida

Christchrist said:


> Got my lucifer today. Such a great shoe
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017133
> 
> 
> Surprised they even fit after all the work I did today. My feet are swollen



Wow. They are gorgy, even on swollen feet  what size are they ?


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> Received my Coroclic which I got at second cut. Me likey!



Me likey too


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Got my lucifer today. Such a great shoe
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017133
> 
> 
> Surprised they even fit after all the work I did today. My feet are swollen



These are gorgeous CC, congrats.


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Got my lucifer today. Such a great shoe
> 
> Surprised they even fit after all the work I did today. My feet are swollen



They're amazing. Love lucifer. They're on my list. That colour too. Gorgey!!


----------



## wannaprada

dbeth said:
			
		

> Wow, that flame color is hot!!!! Love them!
> 
> Gorgeous color, congrats!
> 
> Congrats! Love the piggies!!
> 
> I LOVE these and was hoping to try them on soon. They remind me of Valentino Rock Studs.  Did you take TTS??
> 
> Congrats!! LOVE the lame---I have it in the Daf.
> 
> Congrats wanna!  Love the nude color!!



Thanks DBeth!




			
				blairxoxo said:
			
		

> fifi in jungle!!! got it 2nd markdown!!



Love those! Where did you find these at 2nd cut?? 




			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Those are gorgeous!!! Are they 140mm or 160 mm? MOdel pics please!



Thanks L! They are the 140.




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Those look comfy. Nice buy



Thanks and they are comfy, actually! 




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Got my lucifer today. Such a great shoe
> 
> Surprised they even fit after all the work I did today. My feet are swollen


 Love these on you!




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> Me likey too



Lol, thanks Megt!


----------



## texas87

Christchrist said:


> Got my lucifer today. Such a great shoe
> 
> Surprised they even fit after all the work I did today. My feet are swollen



these are fab! You always score the best stuff!


----------



## blairxoxo

i found the fifi jungle 2nd cut at Saks houston!
i think saks Indianapolis still have a pair in 37


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Those are absolutely amazing


Thanks MRL 



			
				heida said:
			
		

> Wow. They are gorgy, even on swollen feet  what size are they ?


They are a 39



			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> These are gorgeous CC, congrats.


Thank you meg 



			
				JessieG said:
			
		

> They're amazing. Love lucifer. They're on my list. That colour too. Gorgey!!


Yeah it's a plot to make me broke 



			
				texas87 said:
			
		

> these are fab! You always score the best stuff!



Thanks girl


----------



## bougainvillier

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Got my lucifer today. Such a great shoe
> 
> Surprised they even fit after all the work I did today. My feet are swollen



Congrats. Looking so sexy on u


----------



## crystalhowlett

Thank you MJ!!! I'm in heaven 
 Scratch these off my list!!


----------



## mrl1005

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> Thank you MJ!!! I'm in heaven
> Scratch these off my list!!



Congrats!!! They look lovely!!


----------



## PursePrincess24

Christchrist said:


> Got my lucifer today. Such a great shoe
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017133
> 
> 
> Surprised they even fit after all the work I did today. My feet are swollen





Christchrist said:


> Aww thanks



love these! they look great! congrats


----------



## mizcolon73

Christchrist said:


> Got my lucifer today. Such a great shoe
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017133
> 
> 
> Surprised they even fit after all the work I did today. My feet are swollen



Looks like the tips can get scuffed up easily... should get some small taps put on the front to prevent that


----------



## fumi

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2017666
> 
> 
> Thank you MJ!!! I'm in heaven
> Scratch these off my list!!



Awesome shoes!


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Got my lucifer today. Such a great shoe
> 
> Surprised they even fit after all the work I did today. My feet are swollen



The bow is so cute!


----------



## crystalhowlett

mrl1005 said:
			
		

> Congrats!!! They look lovely!!



Thank u.


----------



## crystalhowlett

fumi said:
			
		

> Awesome shoes!



Thank u!!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

First pair of 2013 . 50% off at bergdorf


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Congrats. Looking so sexy on u






			
				crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> Thank you MJ!!! I'm in heaven
> Scratch these off my list!!


Love love 



			
				PursePrincess24 said:
			
		

> love these! they look great! congrats






			
				mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Looks like the tips can get scuffed up easily... should get some small taps put on the front to prevent that



Good idea. Thanks everyone


----------



## Christchrist

LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> First pair of 2013 . 50% off at bergdorf



Sexy boots woot woot


----------



## babysweetums

Been busy this week!  guerilla in stone and Pigalle 120 in fluo flame fluo yellow fluo rose Paris spike and black spikes


----------



## Christchrist

babysweetums said:
			
		

> Been busy this week!  guerilla in stone and Pigalle 120 in fluo flame fluo yellow fluo rose Paris spike and black spikes



Shoe twins on the flame! Love your picks.  They are great choices


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Got my lucifer today. Such a great shoe
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017133
> 
> 
> Surprised they even fit after all the work I did today. My feet are swollen




i just got a pair last week as well!  took awhile for them to get to me. the fit of this style is weird. i can fit a 37.5 and my pigalle size is a 38. and it seems everyone i know who has this shoe has heel slippage


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i just got a pair last week as well!  took awhile for them to get to me. the fit of this style is weird. i can fit a 37.5 and my pigalle size is a 38. and it seems everyone i know who has this shoe has heel slippage



Slippage smippage. We have them!!! Congrats


----------



## *MJ*

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> Thank you MJ!!! I'm in heaven
> Scratch these off my list!!



OMG!!! They are perfection on you Crystal!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! Glad I could help a wonderful tpf friend like you with a HG!!!


----------



## maryelle

babysweetums said:


> View attachment 2018325
> 
> 
> Been busy this week!  guerilla in stone and Pigalle 120 in fluo flame fluo yellow fluo rose Paris spike and black spikes



woah those are some hot purchases!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

babysweetums said:


> View attachment 2018325
> 
> 
> Been busy this week!  guerilla in stone and Pigalle 120 in fluo flame fluo yellow fluo rose Paris spike and black spikes



There is so much I love about your new Piggies


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2017666
> 
> 
> Thank you MJ!!! I'm in heaven
> Scratch these off my list!!



THose are hot on you!


----------



## fumi

babysweetums said:


> View attachment 2018325
> 
> 
> Been busy this week!  guerilla in stone and Pigalle 120 in fluo flame fluo yellow fluo rose Paris spike and black spikes



Oh my! So many beautiful pairs!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

crystalhowlett said:


> Thank you MJ!!! I'm in heaven
> Scratch these off my list!!



Wow congrats! Where did you manage to find these?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Got my lucifer today. Such a great shoe
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017133
> 
> 
> Surprised they even fit after all the work I did today. My feet are swollen


CC, they look perfect on you!  Congrats!
Did you take them in your regular Piggy120 size?
I hope I can find a pair some day.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

babysweetums said:


> View attachment 2018325
> 
> 
> Been busy this week!  guerilla in stone and Pigalle 120 in fluo flame fluo yellow fluo rose Paris spike and black spikes


What a great haul!  You must have had so much fun!  Congrats!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

AEGIS said:


> i just got a pair last week as well!  took awhile for them to get to me. the fit of this style is weird. i can fit a 37.5 and my pigalle size is a 38. and it seems everyone i know who has this shoe has heel slippage


Dear AEGIS, 
When you say you took them half size down from your Pigalles, do you mean from your 120s???  I would love to find a pair myself some day and was hoping for some intel.  (Sorry I know this is not a sizing thread, but could not find it there)

Congratulations on your score!!!  YAY!!!


----------



## AEGIS

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear AEGIS,
> When you say you took them half size down from your Pigalles, do you mean from your 120s???  I would love to find a pair myself some day and was hoping for some intel.  (Sorry I know this is not a sizing thread, but could not find it there)
> 
> Congratulations on your score!!!  YAY!!!




yes.  I can actually work with a 37.5 with maybe a little stretching. It's very strange.


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> CC, they look perfect on you!  Congrats!
> Did you take them in your regular Piggy120 size?
> I hope I can find a pair some day.



They are my piggy size.   38.5-39. These are a 38.5.  We will find you some babe


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

AEGIS said:


> yes.  I can actually work with a 37.5 with maybe a little stretching. It's very strange.


Thank you AEGIS!  I wonder what size I should be looking out for.  My piggie100 is a 37 and my 120 is a 36, so thought it was a 36 or downsize to 35.5?  What do you think?

I think those shoes that are a different version of piggies are odd in sizing sometimes.  I have a Dorepi in size 36, but have major heel slippage ugh!


----------



## AEGIS

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Thank you AEGIS!  I wonder what size I should be looking out for.  My piggie100 is a 37 and my 120 is a 36, so thought it was a 36 or downsize to 35.5?  What do you think?
> 
> I think those shoes that are a different version of piggies are odd in sizing sometimes.  I have a Dorepi in size 36, but have major heel slippage ugh!



I think you can take your usual pigalle size.  Heel slippage almost seems inevitable with this style.  I might switch with someone for a 38 actually because I cannot wrap my mind around owning any shoe in a 37.5.  My right foot is slightly bigger than my left and that foot is a bit tight but could likely stretch.

But if you find it in a 35.5 it might work so take the risk!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

AEGIS said:


> I think you can take your usual pigalle size.  Heel slippage almost seems inevitable with this style.  I might switch with someone for a 38 actually because I cannot wrap my mind around owning any shoe in a 37.5.  My right foot is slightly bigger than my left and that foot is a bit tight but could likely stretch.
> 
> But if you find it in a 35.5 it might work so take the risk!


Thank you AEGIS!!!  So sweet of you


----------



## MegsVC

Just got my Violette suede filo's!
Still can't get the hang of this taking pictures of my own feet thing... They all make me look like I have kankles! Haha.


----------



## JessieG

babysweetums said:
			
		

> Been busy this week!  guerilla in stone and Pigalle 120 in fluo flame fluo yellow fluo rose Paris spike and black spikes



Totally love them all!!


----------



## Lenna2

Love these!!! I want to find a pair in black.



Christchrist said:


> Got my lucifer today. Such a great shoe
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017133
> 
> 
> Surprised they even fit after all the work I did today. My feet are swollen


----------



## Lenna2

wannaprada said:


> Received my Coroclic which I got at second cut. Me likey!



Beautiful. Any modeling pics?


----------



## Lenna2

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2017666
> 
> 
> Thank you MJ!!! I'm in heaven
> Scratch these off my list!!



Love these. Congrats!!


----------



## wannaprada

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> Thank you MJ!!! I'm in heaven
> Scratch these off my list!!



Yay!! 




			
				LVobsessedNYC said:
			
		

> First pair of 2013 . 50% off at bergdorf



Very nice, congrats!




			
				babysweetums said:
			
		

> Been busy this week!  guerilla in stone and Pigalle 120 in fluo flame fluo yellow fluo rose Paris spike and black spikes



I love them all, especially the guerrilla! Congrats on a great haul!




			
				MegsVC said:
			
		

> Just got my Violette suede filo's!
> Still can't get the hang of this taking pictures of my own feet thing... They all make me look like I have kankles! Haha.



I love the Filo and it looks great in this color, congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

For those that were asking, I took a quick modeling pic of the Coroclic.


----------



## megt10

LVobsessedNYC said:


> First pair of 2013 . 50% off at bergdorf



Oh congrats, these are awesome.


----------



## megt10

babysweetums said:


> View attachment 2018325
> 
> 
> Been busy this week!  guerilla in stone and Pigalle 120 in fluo flame fluo yellow fluo rose Paris spike and black spikes



Nice. How does the Guerilla fit? I have had my eye on these.


----------



## megt10

MegsVC said:


> Just got my Violette suede filo's!
> Still can't get the hang of this taking pictures of my own feet thing... They all make me look like I have kankles! Haha.



Gorgeous, I don't see any cankles


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> For those that were asking, I took a quick modeling pic of the Coroclic.



Hey those look good on you wanna.


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Hey those look good on you wanna.



Thanks CC! I cannot get over how good they feel on!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Thanks CC! I cannot get over how good they feel on!



Girl I want to play in your closet


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Girl I want to play in your closet



Come on over! Then, we'll switch and play in your closet!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Come on over! Then, we'll switch and play in your closet!



Lol. Mine looks like a constructing zone. I hope I can't put it back together alone lol


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

wannaprada said:


> For those that were asking, I took a quick modeling pic of the Coroclic.


Oooo me likey!


----------



## anniethecat

babysweetums said:


> View attachment 2018325
> 
> 
> Been busy this week!  guerilla in stone and Pigalle 120 in fluo flame fluo yellow fluo rose Paris spike and black spikes



Pretty please can you post mod shots of the guerilla, they have been really catching my eye.


----------



## anniethecat

wannaprada said:


> For those that were asking, I took a quick modeling pic of the Coroclic.




Look great


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

megt10 said:


> Oh congrats, these are awesome.



thanks Meg  altho im having second thoughts now.. even at 50% they are pricey hmm


----------



## crystalhowlett

wannaprada said:
			
		

> For those that were asking, I took a quick modeling pic of the Coroclic.



They look great. R they comfy? 
I keep buying the wrong wedges! I'm on strike 2


----------



## crystalhowlett

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Wow congrats! Where did you manage to find these?



I found them BNIB on eBay selling thru a lovely TPF'er.


----------



## crystalhowlett

babysweetums said:
			
		

> Been busy this week!  guerilla in stone and Pigalle 120 in fluo flame fluo yellow fluo rose Paris spike and black spikes



Wow!! Very nice. Fluo everything!!!


----------



## BagBragger

wannaprada said:
			
		

> For those that were asking, I took a quick modeling pic of the Coroclic.



I'm liking them more and more...where'd you score them?


----------



## Fesdu

just one pair but so in love


----------



## Christchrist

Fesdu said:
			
		

> just one pair but so in love



Great pair. Mod shots?


----------



## riffraff

Bought from Selfridges yesterday


----------



## wannaprada

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Oooo me likey!



Thanks Helen!




			
				anniethecat said:
			
		

> Look great



Thanks Annie!




			
				crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> They look great. R they comfy?
> I keep buying the wrong wedges! I'm on strike 2



They really are! With Louboutins crazy sizing as of late and with all the heel slippage I experience with most of his shoes, I'm pleasantly surprised at how perfect these fit. I had to guess on the sizing since I have TTS with Louboutins, 40.5 & 41. Luckily, they didn't have the 41, so I took the 40.5 which fits like a glove.




			
				BagBragger said:
			
		

> I'm liking them more and more...where'd you score them?



Barneys.


----------



## Christchrist

riffraff said:
			
		

> Bought from Selfridges yesterday



Rich pretty color. Congrats


----------



## megt10

riffraff said:


> Bought from Selfridges yesterday


Such a pretty color and a really great everyday shoe. Congrats.


Fesdu said:


> just one pair but so in love



Love the booties


----------



## Christchrist

A couple more of my in transit items arrived. He sent the wrong color. It's supposed to be nude kid flo. Ugh. He sent rose Paris   I'm not keeping them even though I like them. Really trying to be good 
Black kid flo
Rose Paris flo (going back to Saks for the nude flo)
Still need a pedi. Don't judge :/


----------



## leana01

Christchrist said:
			
		

> A couple more of my in transit items arrived. He sent the wrong color. It's supposed to be nude kid flo. Ugh. He sent rose Paris   I'm not keeping them even though I like them. Really trying to be good
> Black kid flo
> Rose Paris flo (going back to Saks for the nude flo)
> Still need a pedi. Don't judge :/



Those are gorgeous! I really like the rose Paris!


----------



## Christchrist

leana01 said:
			
		

> Those are gorgeous! I really like the rose Paris!



I know me too but they aren't in my shoe budget so I must resist. If they are still there in a couple months ill think about it


----------



## leana01

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I know me too but they aren't in my shoe budget so I must resist. If they are still there in a couple months ill think about it



How is the sizing on the Flo? They look comfy.


----------



## Christchrist

leana01 said:
			
		

> How is the sizing on the Flo? They look comfy.



Well I am now a 39 Bianca python, flo and filo (snake) 
I'm a 39.5 piggy 100 , lady peep, fifi. 
Hope this helps. I have 39.5 flo and its fine but it may stretch and slip a little. I can pad them. I'm in between sizes. My feet have shrunk a whole size! It's insane


----------



## leana01

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Well I am now a 39 Bianca python, flo and filo (snake)
> I'm a 39.5 piggy 100 , lady peep, fifi.
> Hope this helps. I have 39.5 flo and its fine but it may stretch and slip a little. I can pad them. I'm in between sizes. My feet have shrunk a whole size! It's insane



Thanks! If your ever looking to get rid of any of your 39.5's feel free to toss them this way!


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> A couple more of my in transit items arrived. He sent the wrong color. It's supposed to be nude kid flo. Ugh. He sent rose Paris   I'm not keeping them even though I like them. Really trying to be good
> Black kid flo
> Rose Paris flo (going back to Saks for the nude flo)
> Still need a pedi. Don't judge :/
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020293



Ohhh, I love the Paris Rose Flo on you!

But I always also love nude shoes.


----------



## Christchrist

leana01 said:
			
		

> Thanks! If your ever looking to get rid of any of your 39.5's feel free to toss them this way!



Okie dokie


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:
			
		

> Ohhh, I love the Paris Rose Flo on you!
> 
> But I always also love nude shoes.



I know right. Ugh. Be good CC! Be good! Hahaa


----------



## msd31

I'm totally in love with my new Just Picks 100!  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## SouthernEsq

msd31 said:


> I'm totally in love with my new Just Picks 100!  Thanks for letting me share.



Wow! Those look great on you!


----------



## Christchrist

msd31 said:
			
		

> I'm totally in love with my new Just Picks 100!  Thanks for letting me share.



Oh my gosh. They look great on you


----------



## mrl1005

msd31 said:
			
		

> I'm totally in love with my new Just Picks 100!  Thanks for letting me share.



Congrats!!! They're gorgeous!


----------



## dbeth

msd31 said:


> I'm totally in love with my new Just Picks 100!  Thanks for letting me share.



Those look fab on you & they really show off your great legs!!



Fesdu said:


> just one pair but so in love



Congrats---love leopard!



riffraff said:


> Bought from Selfridges yesterday



Congrats! Love the color---perfect for winter.



Christchrist said:


> A couple more of my in transit items arrived. He sent the wrong color. It's supposed to be nude kid flo. Ugh. He sent rose Paris   I'm not keeping them even though I like them. Really trying to be good
> Black kid flo
> Rose Paris flo (going back to Saks for the nude flo)
> Still need a pedi. Don't judge :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020293




 That pink!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Thanks Helen!
> 
> Thanks Annie!
> 
> They really are! With Louboutins crazy sizing as of late and with all the heel slippage I experience with most of his shoes, I'm pleasantly surprised at how perfect these fit. I had to guess on the sizing since I have TTS with Louboutins, 40.5 & 41. Luckily, they didn't have the 41, so I took the 40.5 which fits like a glove.
> 
> Barneys.



Cool. I was looking for the "like" hahaha.  I need a pair of wedges so bad!


----------



## crystalhowlett

msd31 said:
			
		

> I'm totally in love with my new Just Picks 100!  Thanks for letting me share.



Gorgeous!! Your legs r killer and the just picks r perfect on u.


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> A couple more of my in transit items arrived. He sent the wrong color. It's supposed to be nude kid flo. Ugh. He sent rose Paris   I'm not keeping them even though I like them. Really trying to be good
> Black kid flo
> Rose Paris flo (going back to Saks for the nude flo)
> Still need a pedi. Don't judge :/



Very nice and I'm with you on needing a pedi! I was embarrassed trying shoes on today! Lol!




			
				msd31 said:
			
		

> I'm totally in love with my new Just Picks 100!  Thanks for letting me share.



They look amazing and your legs are incredible!!




			
				crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> Cool. I was looking for the "like" hahaha.  I need a pair of wedges so bad!



Thanks crystal!


----------



## wannaprada

Just got these while at Barneys Madison. I was looking for these a couple of weeks ago and couldn't find them in the size I thought I would need and good thing because, yet again, the sizing is not what I thought. I ended up going a half size down from what I normally wear in open toe Louboutins.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Christchrist said:
			
		

> A couple more of my in transit items arrived. He sent the wrong color. It's supposed to be nude kid flo. Ugh. He sent rose Paris   I'm not keeping them even though I like them. Really trying to be good
> Black kid flo
> Rose Paris flo (going back to Saks for the nude flo)
> Still need a pedi. Don't judge :/



Soo pretty!!!


----------



## maryelle

wannaprada said:


> Just got these while at Barneys Madison. I was looking for these a couple of weeks ago and couldn't find them in the size I thought I would need and good thing because, yet again, the sizing is not what I thought. I ended up going a half size down from what I normally wear in open toe Louboutins.



i almost got those at saks! i think they're great party/club shoes and they're super comfy. congrats!


----------



## mizcolon73

wannaprada said:


> Just got these while at Barneys Madison. I was looking for these a couple of weeks ago and couldn't find them in the size I thought I would need and good thing because, yet again, the sizing is not what I thought. I ended up going a half size down from what I normally wear in open toe Louboutins.



Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Wanna, I LOVE these!! What are they called??


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Just got these while at Barneys Madison. I was looking for these a couple of weeks ago and couldn't find them in the size I thought I would need and good thing because, yet again, the sizing is not what I thought. I ended up going a half size down from what I normally wear in open toe Louboutins.



I haven't tried them. Mod shots


----------



## wannaprada

maryelle said:
			
		

> i almost got those at saks! i think they're great party/club shoes and they're super comfy. congrats!



Thanks Maryelle and I agree! 




			
				mizcolon73 said:
			
		

> Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Wanna, I LOVE these!! What are they called??



Thanks Miz! They're the Mehari.




			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> I haven't tried them. Mod shots



I'll post mod pics once I get my pedi! Lol!


----------



## msd31

Originally Posted by msd31
I'm totally in love with my new Just Picks 100! Thanks for letting me share. 









SouthernEsq said:


> Wow! Those look great on you!





Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh. They look great on you





mrl1005 said:


> Congrats!!! They're gorgeous!





dbeth said:


> Those look fab on you & they really show off your great legs!!





crystalhowlett said:


> Gorgeous!! Your legs r killer and the just picks r perfect on u.





wannaprada said:


> They look amazing and your legs are incredible!!




Thank you so much ladies, you are all so kind. 
I love viewing all the new gorgeous goodies on here.  Please keep on posting!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> A couple more of my in transit items arrived. He sent the wrong color. It's supposed to be nude kid flo. Ugh. He sent rose Paris   I'm not keeping them even though I like them. Really trying to be good
> Black kid flo
> Rose Paris flo (going back to Saks for the nude flo)
> Still need a pedi. Don't judge :/
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020293


Yay!  Love em, but I would definitely get the nude over Rose Paris!  Congrats!


----------



## 9distelle

Christchrist said:


> A couple more of my in transit items arrived. He sent the wrong color. It's supposed to be nude kid flo. Ugh. He sent rose Paris   I'm not keeping them even though I like them. Really trying to be good
> Black kid flo
> Rose Paris flo (going back to Saks for the nude flo)
> Still need a pedi. Don't judge :/
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020293


Stunning on you!!


----------



## heychar

Some SS13 and some that ive struck off my help me find list,
so playing with filters and apps resulted in this..


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

heychar said:


> Some SS13 and some that ive struck off my help me find list,
> so playing with filters and apps resulted in this..


Ooooo I love them all
Congrats!!!


----------



## texas87

heychar said:


> Some SS13 and some that ive struck off my help me find list,
> so playing with filters and apps resulted in this..



wow congrats on all of these wonderful babies! my favs are the carnivals and the lady clous!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

msd31 said:


> Originally Posted by msd31
> I'm totally in love with my new Just Picks 100! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much ladies, you are all so kind.
> I love viewing all the new gorgeous goodies on here.  Please keep on posting!




You look gorgeous !! Your legs are incredible!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

babysweetums said:


> View attachment 2018325
> 
> 
> Been busy this week!  guerilla in stone and Pigalle 120 in fluo flame fluo yellow fluo rose Paris spike and black spikes



Great combo!!! Love all them!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

heychar said:


> Some SS13 and some that ive struck off my help me find list,
> so playing with filters and apps resulted in this..



Lovely!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Yay!  Love em, but I would definitely get the nude over Rose Paris!  Congrats!



I'm on it. That's babe


----------



## Christchrist

heychar said:
			
		

> Some SS13 and some that ive struck off my help me find list,
> so playing with filters and apps resulted in this..



You scored BIG! Nice


----------



## maryelle

heychar said:


> Some SS13 and some that ive struck off my help me find list,
> so playing with filters and apps resulted in this..



awesome purchases!! i believe i saw someone from tumblr took one of your pics..... 

actually here's the post 

http://walk-in-louboutin.tumblr.com/post/40519856681


----------



## msd31

CRISPEDROSA said:


> You look gorgeous !! Your legs are incredible!!



Thank you!


----------



## MegsVC

maryelle said:
			
		

> awesome purchases!! i believe i saw someone from tumblr took one of your pics.....
> 
> actually here's the post
> 
> http://walk-in-louboutin.tumblr.com/post/40519856681



Looks like that person has a few TPFers on their tumblr... I spy CC's toes in her amazing white python LPs I think, and those amazingly photographed terry cloth blue LPs are a TPFer too.


----------



## msd31

heychar said:


> Some SS13 and some that ive struck off my help me find list,
> so playing with filters and apps resulted in this..



Great haul! All beautiful styles heychar!


----------



## Christchrist

MegsVC said:
			
		

> Looks like that person has a few TPFers on their tumblr... I spy CC's toes in her amazing white python LPs I think, and those amazingly photographed terry cloth blue LPs are a TPFer too.



What the heck.  I need to learn how to watermark my photos


----------



## heida

wow. My Derbys (and my feet!) are there too ! Nice pics though, but I find it a bit scary that my own pics are in there without my permission !


----------



## blushnkisses

Hi everyone,

I'm usually on the LV subforum but I've lurked here long enough and wanted to share my very first CLs...I am in love and already planning my second pair.


----------



## GoGlam

blushnkisses said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm usually on the LV subforum but I've lurked here long enough and wanted to share my very first CLs...I am in love and already planning my second pair.



Congrats on your first pair!


----------



## maryelle

blushnkisses said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm usually on the LV subforum but I've lurked here long enough and wanted to share my very first CLs...I am in love and already planning my second pair.



perfect first pair! congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

blushnkisses said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm usually on the LV subforum but I've lurked here long enough and wanted to share my very first CLs...I am in love and already planning my second pair.



Oh I love that piggy. Congrats.  You will never be the same


----------



## blushnkisses

GoGlam said:


> Congrats on your first pair!




thanks !!!!


----------



## blushnkisses

maryelle said:


> perfect first pair! congrats!





thank you very much, i am so excited...cannot stop looking at them.


----------



## blushnkisses

Christchrist said:


> Oh I love that piggy. Congrats.  You will never be the same



lol...i don't think i ever will....thanks!!!


----------



## heychar

maryelle said:


> awesome purchases!! i believe i saw someone from tumblr took one of your pics.....
> 
> actually here's the post
> 
> http://walk-in-louboutin.tumblr.com/post/40519856681



And they removed my watermark wowzers some people are just plain weird ummm and rude! But thank you maryelle


----------



## heychar

msd31 said:


> Great haul! All beautiful styles heychar!





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Ooooo I love them all
> Congrats!!!





texas87 said:


> wow congrats on all of these wonderful babies! my favs are the carnivals and the lady clous!





Christchrist said:


> You scored BIG! Nice



Thanks ladies 



MegsVC said:


> Looks like that person has a few TPFers on their tumblr... I spy CC's toes in her amazing white python LPs I think, and those amazingly photographed terry cloth blue LPs are a TPFer too.





Christchrist said:


> What the heck.  I need to learn how to watermark my photos



My picture was watermarked/tagged but only a small one but that crazy person took the time to remove it! So make your watermark huge CC lol


Congrats on your recent purchases ladies


----------



## Christchrist

heychar said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies
> 
> My picture was watermarked/tagged but only a small one but that crazy person took the time to remove it! So make your watermark huge CC lol



I don't know how to watermark


----------



## wannaprada

MegsVC said:
			
		

> Looks like that person has a few TPFers on their tumblr... I spy CC's toes in her amazing white python LPs I think, and those amazingly photographed terry cloth blue LPs are a TPFer too.



I likewise need to learn how to watermark! She could have asked to borrow my pics! Geeez!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

blushnkisses said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm usually on the LV subforum but I've lurked here long enough and wanted to share my very first CLs...I am in love and already planning my second pair.



I always love the classic!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

heychar said:


> Some SS13 and some that ive struck off my help me find list,
> so playing with filters and apps resulted in this..



I love each and every pair!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

riffraff said:


> Bought from Selfridges yesterday



The color is nice!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

blushnkisses said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm usually on the LV subforum but I've lurked here long enough and wanted to share my very first CLs...I am in love and already planning my second pair.


The classic Beut!  Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

Got a hookup from a fellow TPF member.  Magenta pigalle 120 . Love the heel on this older style


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Christchrist said:


> Got a hookup from a fellow TPF member.  Magenta pigalle 120 . Love the heel on this older style
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023144



Great color!


----------



## poppyseed

Love them CC!! 
I have scored these on the bay a few days ago, now for the torture of waiting...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Love them CC!!
> I have scored these on the bay a few days ago, now for the torture of waiting...
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/74277637.png/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Ooooooo pretty. Can't wait to see them on


----------



## megt10

msd31 said:


> Originally Posted by msd31
> I'm totally in love with my new Just Picks 100!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much ladies, you are all so kind.
> I love viewing all the new gorgeous goodies on here.  Please keep on posting!


Thanks for letting me share. 
Wow gorgeous shoes and legs!



heychar said:


> Some SS13 and some that ive struck off my help me find list,
> so playing with filters and apps resulted in this..


What a haul, very nice! Love them.


blushnkisses said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm usually on the LV subforum but I've lurked here long enough and wanted to share my very first CLs...I am in love and already planning my second pair.


Congrats on your first pair. They are lovely.


Christchrist said:


> Got a hookup from a fellow TPF member.  Magenta pigalle 120 . Love the heel on this older style
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023144



Gorgeous CC, congrats.


----------



## megt10

poppyseed said:


> Love them CC!!
> I have scored these on the bay a few days ago, now for the torture of waiting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



I have these and they are awesome shoes. You will love them.


----------



## nadineluv

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Got a hookup from a fellow TPF member.  Magenta pigalle 120 . Love the heel on this older style



Those are soooo hot!


----------



## nillacobain

Christchrist said:


> Got a hookup from a fellow TPF member.  Magenta pigalle 120 . Love the heel on this older style
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023144



Love Pigalle with this heel as well. Also, love this Magenta color.


----------



## nillacobain

poppyseed said:


> Love them CC!!
> I have scored these on the bay a few days ago, now for the torture of waiting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Lovely! Congrats!


----------



## heychar

Christchrist said:


> I don't know how to watermark



You can add your pics to photobucket.com and edit them there, or if you have a smartphone there are apps you can download to add texts to pictures that are stored on your phone!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Got a hookup from a fellow TPF member.  Magenta pigalle 120 . Love the heel on this older style
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023144


Me too!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

poppyseed said:


> Love them CC!!
> I have scored these on the bay a few days ago, now for the torture of waiting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Congrats!  Something to look forward to! YAY!  Have fun instead of agonizing waiting hun!


----------



## mrl1005

poppyseed said:


> Love them CC!!
> I have scored these on the bay a few days ago, now for the torture of waiting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Shoe cousins on this style! (Love the gold glitter on them!!) Can't wait to see them when you get them!! Congrats!


----------



## DebbiNC

Christchrist said:


> Got a hookup from a fellow TPF member.  Magenta pigalle 120 . Love the heel on this older style
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023144



I'm really partial to this style heel, too! Congrats on a lovely addition!!


----------



## rachellena

Just scored these beauties


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Got a hookup from a fellow TPF member.  Magenta pigalle 120 . Love the heel on this older style
> 
> 
> View attachment 2023144



I love the color!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

poppyseed said:


> Love them CC!!
> I have scored these on the bay a few days ago, now for the torture of waiting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



I love the glitter!!! Model pics please.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

rachellena said:


> Just scored these beauties



They are super cute!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

poppyseed said:


> Love them CC!!
> I have scored these on the bay a few days ago, now for the torture of waiting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Yayyy!!  So pretty 

Can't wait for mod pics


----------



## bougainvillier

Congrats on everyone's purchases. Looking good


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> Ooooooo pretty. Can't wait to see them on



I know can't wait! I hope they fit...



megt10 said:


> I have these and they are awesome shoes. You will love them.



Haha Meg I know!! I have been oogling at your photos quite a bit before my purchase...



nillacobain said:


> Lovely! Congrats!



Thank you Nilla!


----------



## poppyseed

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Congrats!  Something to look forward to! YAY!  Have fun instead of agonizing waiting hun!



Haha, I've wanted these for so long, I think the few days of waiting should be nothing in comparison! I'm imagining all the outfits I can wear these with



mrl1005 said:


> Shoe cousins on this style! (Love the gold glitter on them!!) Can't wait to see them when you get them!! Congrats!



You have the conbra ones, right? Those are amazing and have a platform too!! I really wanted the glitters with platform, but at least they will be less flashy I guess...



Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the glitter!!! Model pics please.





hermosa_vogue said:


> Yayyy!!  So pretty
> 
> Can't wait for mod pics



Thank you ladies, will do! As soon as they're here!!


----------



## DariaD

poppyseed said:


> Love them CC!!
> I have scored these on the bay a few days ago, now for the torture of waiting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Ohhh, Poppy, those are beautiful! I can't wait for your modpics, they should be stunning on you!
I will also make a reveal soon


----------



## poppyseed

DariaD said:


> Ohhh, Poppy, those are beautiful! I can't wait for your modpics, they should be stunning on you!
> I will also make a reveal soon



Thank you, I can't w ait to actually put them on my feet and admire (the shoes not my feet) 
Ahaaaa!! So you have been shopping too I wanna know what you got!


----------



## candiebear

Ron Ron in cairibes


----------



## bougainvillier

candiebear said:
			
		

> Ron Ron in cairibes



So cute. I love green colored things


----------



## Christchrist

candiebear said:
			
		

> Ron Ron in cairibes



Pretty.


----------



## AEGIS

MY UHG Lucifer Bow


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> MY UHG Lucifer Bow



Shut up!!!!! Yey congrats!!!!!!!!!! Twinsies


----------



## Zoe Bradley

AEGIS said:


> MY UHG Lucifer Bow



Congrats!!! It's my UHG as well and hope to be as lucky as you one day to find them! They are stunning!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

AEGIS said:


> MY UHG Lucifer Bow


Ooooo Congratulations AEGIS!!!  I love them!!!  So gorgy!!!  Mod pics???
Unfortunately they never pop up in my size.


----------



## fumi

candiebear said:


> Ron Ron in cairibes



The Ron Rons are cute!




AEGIS said:


> MY UHG Lucifer Bow



Love these shoes so much!


----------



## PatsyCline

My DH bought these for me two weeks ago.  I love them!


----------



## mizcolon73

PatsyCline said:


> My DH bought these for me two weeks ago.  I love them!



I LOVE these!!!! OMG!!!


----------



## mizcolon73

AEGIS said:


> MY UHG Lucifer Bow





Christchrist said:


> Shut up!!!!! Yey congrats!!!!!!!!!! Twinsies



I want these sooooo bad... they are so freaking HAWT its ridiculous!!! How did you ladies take the size, TTS of piggy 120 size... there is a pair on ebay now that  am 5 seconds from pulling the trigger on....


----------



## chilecorona

AEGIS said:
			
		

> MY UHG Lucifer Bow



Yay UHG!!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

mizcolon73 said:


> I want these sooooo bad... they are so freaking HAWT its ridiculous!!! How did you ladies take the size, TTS of piggy 120 size... there is a pair on ebay now that  am 5 seconds from pulling the trigger on....





these are 1/2 a size down from my piggie size [i took a chance] and it's not bad tbh.


----------



## PatsyCline

mizcolon73 said:


> I LOVE these!!!! OMG!!!



They are so comfortable. I went dancing with them last weekend. They did stand out in a room of country fans.


----------



## mizcolon73

PatsyCline said:


> They are so comfortable. I went dancing with them last weekend. They did stand out in a room of country fans.



They are showstoppers!!! 

Love them!


----------



## mizcolon73

AEGIS said:


> these are 1/2 a size down from my piggie size [i took a chance] and it's not bad tbh.



hmmmmm, do you have a wide or normal width foot?

They are some beauties, thats for sure!


----------



## AEGIS

mizcolon73 said:


> hmmmmm, do you have a wide or normal width foot?
> 
> They are some beauties, thats for sure!




I honestly have no idea.  One foot is slightly bigger than the other. So the 37.5 fits my foot that is a US 8.5 and is tight on the foot that is like half an inch bigger.


----------



## maryelle

AEGIS said:


> MY UHG Lucifer Bow



one of the most lustworthy CLs to date! congrats!


----------



## mrl1005

poppyseed said:


> Haha, I've wanted these for so long, I think the few days of waiting should be nothing in comparison! I'm imagining all the outfits I can wear these with
> 
> 
> 
> You have the conbra ones, right? Those are amazing and have a platform too!! I really wanted the glitters with platform, but at least they will be less flashy I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies, will do! As soon as they're here!!



Yeah, mine are the cobra ones. The glitters are the perfect amount of flash! I can't wait to see them!!


----------



## martinaa

AEGIS said:


> MY UHG Lucifer Bow





Yay, always great if someone finds his UHG! Congrats girl - and beautiful shoes!


----------



## JessieG

AEGIS said:
			
		

> MY UHG Lucifer Bow



Sooooooo jelly. It's one of my UHG shoes too. This colour as well. Where or where did you find them?? Congrats!


----------



## megt10

candiebear said:


> Ron Ron in cairibes


I love these. The color is beautiful and the shoe is so wearable on a daily basis. Where did you get them?


AEGIS said:


> MY UHG Lucifer Bow


Oh congrats Aegis, they are stunning. I feel your pain about one foot being bigger than the other. My left foot is the same way. I always have to buy shoes that fit that foot and then pad the right.


PatsyCline said:


> My DH bought these for me two weeks ago.  I love them!



Mod pics please


----------



## 318Platinum

AEGIS said:


> MY UHG Lucifer Bow



YES!! This is an UHG of mine as well!! Congrats on scoring these and I also love the watermark!! I hate to always have to reposition it, but this is nice!! I'm gonna have to use this method now!


----------



## wannaprada

AEGIS said:
			
		

> MY UHG Lucifer Bow



Congrats Aegis! This is a popular shoe as of late amongst TPFers. So glad you were able to find them in your size as they are beautiful!


----------



## wannaprada

PatsyCline said:
			
		

> My DH bought these for me two weeks ago.  I love them!



What a fun boot, congrats!


----------



## Neah Alexandra

This isn't  an official pic of mine but I just ordered these from my Neiman Marcus back home today. Ron Ron Zeppa 100m in patent. Love the nude color!!!! It goes so well with my skin tone, this is my second nude pair after the Pigalle 120mm so next time I think I'm going to go with another color next time?


Next Purchase- Lady Lynch 120mm in Black

Wish List- Bow Bow 100mm in a 41, I love them so much, at this point I'll take them in any color


----------



## 91coucou

My first lovely and extremely comfortable Louboutins


----------



## Christchrist

91coucou said:
			
		

> My first lovely and extremely comfortable Louboutins



The flo!!!! It's amazing huh


----------



## Christchrist

Neah Alexandra said:
			
		

> This isn't  an official pic of mine but I just ordered these from my Neiman Marcus back home today. Ron Ron Zeppa 100m in patent. Love the nude color!!!! It goes so well with my skin tone, this is my second nude pair after the Pigalle 120mm so next time I think I'm going to go with another color next time?
> 
> Next Purchase- Lady Lynch 120mm in Black
> 
> Wish List- Bow Bow 100mm in a 41, I love them so much, at this point I'll take them in any color



Can't wait to see pics when you get it


----------



## Christchrist

Finally! Indigo Maggie. 1/2 too big but i'll pad em


----------



## 91coucou

Christchrist said:


> Finally! Indigo Maggie. 1/2 too big but i'll pad em
> 
> View attachment 2028172


Cute shoes! You look very classy in them!
How many Louboutins do you have?


----------



## Christchrist

91coucou said:
			
		

> Cute shoes! You look very classy in them!
> How many Louboutins do you have?



I don't know. Thank you


----------



## 91coucou

Christchrist said:


> I don't know. Thank you


have to tell you that you are very lucky and I'm quite jealous!


----------



## Christchrist

91coucou said:
			
		

> have to tell you that you are very lucky and I'm quite jealous!



Lots of hard work


----------



## 91coucou

Christchrist said:


> Lots of hard work


That's for sure. Nothing comes for free and you should be very proud of your Louboutin's collection!


----------



## ilovetoshop

dbeth said:


> Wow, that flame color is hot!!!! Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Love the piggies!!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE these and was hoping to try them on soon. They remind me of Valentino Rock Studs.  Did you take TTS??
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!! LOVE the lame---I have it in the Daf.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats wanna!  Love the nude color!!


yes i took TTS in them.


----------



## annamoon

They dont look big on you, great colours and sweet shoes



Christchrist said:


> Finally! Indigo Maggie. 1/2 too big but i'll pad em
> 
> View attachment 2028172


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Finally! Indigo Maggie. 1/2 too big but i'll pad em
> 
> View attachment 2028172



They are gorgeous! Love these!


----------



## wannaprada

Neah Alexandra said:
			
		

> This isn't  an official pic of mine but I just ordered these from my Neiman Marcus back home today. Ron Ron Zeppa 100m in patent. Love the nude color!!!! It goes so well with my skin tone, this is my second nude pair after the Pigalle 120mm so next time I think I'm going to go with another color next time?
> 
> Next Purchase- Lady Lynch 120mm in Black
> 
> Wish List- Bow Bow 100mm in a 41, I love them so much, at this point I'll take them in any color






			
				91coucou said:
			
		

> My first lovely and extremely comfortable Louboutins






			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Finally! Indigo Maggie. 1/2 too big but i'll pad em



Congrats ladies!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Finally! Indigo Maggie. 1/2 too big but i'll pad em
> 
> View attachment 2028172


I love these CC. I have one pair of Maggies and now that I am finally getting them broken in I am finding them quite comfortable. Didn't think I would get another pair but this colorway I would in a heartbeat. They are gorgeous.


91coucou said:


> My first lovely and extremely comfortable Louboutins


Beautiful shoes, congrats.


Neah Alexandra said:


> This isn't  an official pic of mine but I just ordered these from my Neiman Marcus back home today. Ron Ron Zeppa 100m in patent. Love the nude color!!!! It goes so well with my skin tone, this is my second nude pair after the Pigalle 120mm so next time I think I'm going to go with another color next time?
> 
> 
> Next Purchase- Lady Lynch 120mm in Black
> 
> Wish List- Bow Bow 100mm in a 41, I love them so much, at this point I'll take them in any color



These are so cute.


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> Finally! Indigo Maggie. 1/2 too big but i'll pad em



Jelly....you're soooo lucky to find them. Excited for you. But where o where will you fit them in your shoe closet..? 

....you'll have to start a new one!!


----------



## Christchrist

annamoon said:
			
		

> They dont look big on you, great colours and sweet shoes


They are too big. It's a good angle. 



			
				fumi said:
			
		

> They are gorgeous! Love these!


 thank you 



			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> I love these CC. I have one pair of Maggies and now that I am finally getting them broken in I am finding them quite comfortable. Didn't think I would get another pair but this colorway I would in a heartbeat. They are gorgeous.
> 
> Beautiful shoes, congrats.
> 
> These are so cute.


Thanks meg. I love your Maggies 



			
				JessieG said:
			
		

> Jelly....you're soooo lucky to find them. Excited for you. But where o where will you fit them in your shoe closet..?
> 
> ....you'll have to start a new one!!



I took out the simple pumps lol. I have room now


----------



## Doglover1610

Christchrist said:


> Finally! Indigo Maggie. 1/2 too big but i'll pad em
> 
> View attachment 2028172



Yay you got them!


----------



## cts900

I love everyone's new purchases.  They are all fabulous!


----------



## Christchrist

Doglover1610 said:


> Yay you got them!



Finally!


----------



## candiebear

megt10 said:


> I love these. The color is beautiful and the shoe is so wearable on a daily basis. Where did you get them?
> 
> Oh congrats Aegis, they are stunning. I feel your pain about one foot being bigger than the other. My left foot is the same way. I always have to buy shoes that fit that foot and then pad the right.
> 
> 
> Mod pics please



Thanks! I purchased them off CL online because I never saw them at the stores.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

candiebear said:


> Ron Ron in cairibes



Gorgeous color!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

PatsyCline said:


> My DH bought these for me two weeks ago.  I love them!


ooohh!!! Those are super hot!! Model pics please.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Finally! Indigo Maggie. 1/2 too big but i'll pad em
> 
> View attachment 2028172


 I love the color!!!  How do they feel and how many mm?


----------



## samina

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Finally! Indigo Maggie. 1/2 too big but i'll pad em



Oooooh CC - they look lovely !!!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I love the color!!!  How do they feel and how many mm?



140 mm and they were good. Had to pad them


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:
			
		

> Oooooh CC - they look lovely !!!



Thank you samina


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Thank you samina


Everything looks gorgy on you CC!  You rock girl!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Everything looks gorgy on you CC!  You rock girl!!!



Thanks girl. You too


----------



## dbeth

Neah Alexandra said:


> This isn't  an official pic of mine but I just ordered these from my Neiman Marcus back home today. Ron Ron Zeppa 100m in patent. Love the nude color!!!! It goes so well with my skin tone, this is my second nude pair after the Pigalle 120mm so next time I think I'm going to go with another color next time?
> 
> 
> Next Purchase- Lady Lynch 120mm in Black
> 
> Wish List- Bow Bow 100mm in a 41, I love them so much, at this point I'll take them in any color



Love the nude! Congrats!



91coucou said:


> My first lovely and extremely comfortable Louboutins



Great colors! So vibrant!



Christchrist said:


> Finally! Indigo Maggie. 1/2 too big but i'll pad em
> 
> View attachment 2028172




LOVE the Indigo Maggies CC! They look stunning on you!



PatsyCline said:


> My DH bought these for me two weeks ago.  I love them!




Hot! Can't wait for mod pics!


----------



## Christchrist

dbeth said:
			
		

> Love the nude! Congrats!
> 
> Great colors! So vibrant!
> 
> LOVE the Indigo Maggies CC! They look stunning on you!
> 
> Hot! Can't wait for mod pics!



Thanks Beth. Hope you are well


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> MY UHG Lucifer Bow



Yeah AEGIS!!!  They are awesome!! Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

PatsyCline said:


> My DH bought these for me two weeks ago.  I love them!



What a great DH!!!  Love them!!!


----------



## beagly911

Neah Alexandra said:


> This isn't  an official pic of mine but I just ordered these from my Neiman Marcus back home today. Ron Ron Zeppa 100m in patent. Love the nude color!!!! It goes so well with my skin tone, this is my second nude pair after the Pigalle 120mm so next time I think I'm going to go with another color next time?
> 
> 
> Next Purchase- Lady Lynch 120mm in Black
> 
> Wish List- Bow Bow 100mm in a 41, I love them so much, at this point I'll take them in any color



Great go with EVERYTHING shoe!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## beagly911

91coucou said:


> My first lovely and extremely comfortable Louboutins


yeah on your first CL's!!!  I'm sure the addiction will continue!!!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Finally! Indigo Maggie. 1/2 too big but i'll pad em
> 
> View attachment 2028172



Oh I love them CC...if you can find them and pad them get them!!!!! hehehe:


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Oh I love them CC...if you can find them and pad them get them!!!!! hehehe:



Thanks beagly


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Finally! Indigo Maggie. 1/2 too big but i'll pad em
> 
> View attachment 2028172


Um ...if they don't work out sweetie I know someone a 1/2 size bigger..heheh


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Um ...if they don't work out sweetie I know someone a 1/2 size bigger..heheh



Lol. That's true. I'll let you know


----------



## starr_shenell

heychar said:


> Some SS13 and some that ive struck off my help me find list,
> so playing with filters and apps resulted in this..



Congrats!  Lovely picks as always!


----------



## starr_shenell

Christchrist said:


> A couple more of my in transit items arrived. He sent the wrong color. It's supposed to be nude kid flo. Ugh. He sent rose Paris   I'm not keeping them even though I like them. Really trying to be good
> Black kid flo
> Rose Paris flo (going back to Saks for the nude flo)
> Still need a pedi. Don't judge :/
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020291
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020293



Congrats!  Just saw the Rose Paris IRL today and it is TDF!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love looking at all of your new CLs, ladies. Congrats!


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> Finally! Indigo Maggie. 1/2 too big but i'll pad em
> 
> View attachment 2028172



Woohooo!! Huge congratulations shoe twin I hope you like them just as much as I do mine


----------



## Christchrist

starr_shenell said:


> Congrats!  Just saw the Rose Paris IRL today and it is TDF!!!


It really is. Hope to get it again later 


poppyseed said:


> Woohooo!! Huge congratulations shoe twin I hope you like them just as much as I do mine



I just love them. They are amazing


----------



## heychar

starr_shenell said:


> Congrats!  Lovely picks as always!



Thank you Star xx


----------



## loubi_love

poppyseed said:


> Love them CC!!
> I have scored these on the bay a few days ago, now for the torture of waiting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Ahhh love those!!

I have a sizing question on the glitter "Balota" sandals you posted...I know this isn't the sizing forum, but I posted this exact question on there a couple days ago to no avail  

Anyway, would you say these are TTS? Or does the toebox/straps mean you sized up? I'm a US size 8 in everything...and thinking of ordering them in size 38 (even though I usually wear a 38.5 in the Bianca/Very Prive).  Also..the ones I'm looking at are a 150 heel (I believe yours are 120).  Would that make a sizing difference?


----------



## poppyseed

loubi_love said:


> Ahhh love those!!
> 
> I have a sizing question on the glitter "Balota" sandals you posted...I know this isn't the sizing forum, but I posted this exact question on there a couple days ago to no avail
> 
> Anyway, would you say these are TTS? Or does the toebox/straps mean you sized up? I'm a US size 8 in everything...and thinking of ordering them in size 38 (even though I usually wear a 38.5 in the Bianca/Very Prive).  Also..the ones I'm looking at are a 150 heel (I believe yours are 120).  Would that make a sizing difference?



You know I have no idea on sizing on these, cause they have not arrived yet. I'm pretty confident they will fit me though. I took them TTS which for me is either 37 1/2 or 38 (these are 38) based on research here. 
I also don't think the platform will make difference on sizing, correct me if I'm wrong, but the pitch will still be the same angle, so effectively they will still be 120s...?


----------



## loubi_love

poppyseed said:


> You know I have no idea on sizing on these, cause they have not arrived yet. I'm pretty confident they will fit me though. I took them TTS which for me is either 37 1/2 or 38 (these are 38) based on research here.
> I also don't think the platform will make difference on sizing, correct me if I'm wrong, but the pitch will still be the same angle, so effectively they will still be 120s...?



Thanks for your input! Would you mind updating your 2 cents on sizing once you receive these gems? Would really help me out  ohh and you must post a pic with them on!!


----------



## crystalhowlett




----------



## heychar

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2033106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2033107



Love the colours congrats


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2033106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2033107


Your legs are to die for!!!  Love the colors!  So fun!
How do you like your canary yellow Flo hun?  Im contemplating getting em, but dont know how to coordinate!  YUM!!!


----------



## fumi

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2033106
> 
> View attachment 2033107



Cute colors!


----------



## crystalhowlett

HelenOfTroy45 said:
			
		

> Your legs are to die for!!!  Love the colors!  So fun!
> How do you like your canary yellow Flo hun?  Im contemplating getting em, but dont know how to coordinate!  YUM!!!



Thank u!! U r so sweet!  I love them. The yellow is so bright.  Lets see. I'd pair them with maybe a black/ white outfit or khaki skirt and a printed blue green or pink top. Grey skinnies and a white top. Anything that has a little yellow in it. Reds n  Browns would work too or just a pair of tight skinnies and a little tank top And its not such a high heel u can wear it to dinner or something semi formal in the spring n summer. A light white dress. Oh. I'm getting exited!  Hahaha.


----------



## Christchrist

Yup I still adore that yellow! That blue is stunning. Congrats


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Yup I still adore that yellow! That blue is stunning. Congrats



Thank u CC. I was swayed by your thread post of them.  U sure can pick'em!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

crystalhowlett said:


> Thank u!! U r so sweet!  I love them. The yellow is so bright.  Lets see. I'd pair them with maybe a black/ white outfit or khaki skirt and a printed blue green or pink top. Grey skinnies and a white top. Anything that has a little yellow in it. Reds n  Browns would work too or just a pair of tight skinnies and a little tank top And its not such a high heel u can wear it to dinner or something semi formal in the spring n summer. A light white dress. Oh. I'm getting exited!  Hahaha.


I am usually a black, gray, white, beige, mauve, light blue basic color person because I am in suits on weekdays.  I know it is quite boring.  I am terrible at color coordinating so thank you so much for the tip.
I am glad to hear the color is bright.  I really need some color to spice things up a bit.

I need to behave till the end of the month.  I hope they are still around by then. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> Thank u CC. I was swayed by your thread post of them.  U sure can pick'em!



Ha. Thanks. I'm a lover of this brand for sure


----------



## heida

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2033106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2033107



I keep wanting the canary flo´s more and more. They look fantastic on you and they also look comfortable, am I right about that ?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2033106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2033107



wow.  just wow.


----------



## maryelle

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2033106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2033107



nice purchases! great colors for spring


----------



## legaldiva

I've been hunting these FOREVER and they are finally mine. New-to-me cork Bianca slings


----------



## Christchrist

legaldiva said:


> I've been hunting these FOREVER and they are finally mine. New-to-me cork Bianca slings



Great job. Very pretty


----------



## crystalhowlett

legaldiva said:
			
		

> I've been hunting these FOREVER and they are finally mine. New-to-me cork Bianca slings



A fun nude!! Those thugs r gonna die when they see u in these. Hehehehehe!! Nice find! Congrats on marking them off your list. Always a good feeling.


----------



## martinaa

legaldiva said:


> I've been hunting these FOREVER and they are finally mine. New-to-me cork Bianca slings



Congrats! I have the new Cork Bianca with the gold and I love them!


----------



## martinaa

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2033106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2033107



Canari Flo  Congrats on both pairs!


----------



## 9distelle

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2033106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2033107


They look awesome on your stunning legs & feet!!


----------



## poppyseed

loubi_love said:


> Thanks for your input! Would you mind updating your 2 cents on sizing once you receive these gems? Would really help me out  ohh and you must post a pic with them on!!



OK, so they did arrive yesterday and OMG!! They are amazing!!! I must post pics tonight when I get home. They seem like they will be comfortable too.
Regarding sizing, I think 38 is just right for me. Perhaps if they were suede I could get away with 37.5 as they stretch a bit more, but for the glitter I might struggle. My feet have a slightly higher arch though, so width wise I am good with 38,  lengthwise I could go half size down. Hope it helps...?


----------



## crystalhowlett

9distelle said:
			
		

> They look awesome on your stunning legs & feet!!



Thank u!!  So sweet!


----------



## crystalhowlett

martinaa said:
			
		

> Canari Flo  Congrats on both pairs!



Thank u!


----------



## Christchrist

Ok. He sent me the correct color flo. The color is called corde and is just stunning. I put it near my lucifer for color comparison. Saks has it listed online as nude .    I love it 
And my stanley korshak sale bag to match my lame fifi


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Christchrist said:


> Ok. He sent me the correct color flo. The color is called corde and is just stunning. I put it near my lucifer for color comparison. Saks has it listed online as nude .    I love it
> And my stanley korshak sale bag to match my lame fifi
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034201




This style and color looks unbelievable on you! The more I see the flo on you, the more I really really like it.  You'll get a lot of wear out of those babies, congrats


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Ok. He sent me the correct color flo. The color is called corde and is just stunning. I put it near my lucifer for color comparison. Saks has it listed online as nude .    I love it
> And my stanley korshak sale bag to match my lame fifi



I love all your new additions! Cute purse!


----------



## loubi_love

poppyseed said:


> OK, so they did arrive yesterday and OMG!! They are amazing!!! I must post pics tonight when I get home. They seem like they will be comfortable too.
> Regarding sizing, I think 38 is just right for me. Perhaps if they were suede I could get away with 37.5 as they stretch a bit more, but for the glitter I might struggle. My feet have a slightly higher arch though, so width wise I am good with 38,  lengthwise I could go half size down. Hope it helps...?



I am sooo excited to see your pics!! This info really helps me. I am looking @ some on "the bay" (haha makes me laugh every time) in a size 38 buuuut my TTS in Louboutin is 38.5 -- US 8. I think I'm going to hold out & hope someone lists them in 38.5 eventually. I need these in my life!!


----------



## Christchrist

jess10141 said:


> This style and color looks unbelievable on you! The more I see the flo on you, the more I really really like it.  You'll get a lot of wear out of those babies, congrats


I'm a but addicted to it ha


fumi said:


> I love all your new additions! Cute purse!



Thanks fumi


----------



## Christchrist

Oh stanley korshak sale VP lame




 shoe for my sista. They were not 295!!!!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Christchrist said:


> Oh stanley korshak sale VP lame
> 
> shoe for my sista. They were not 295!!!!!



Oh man I love lame! So sad I missed these on sale I looooove them.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Christchrist said:


> Oh stanley korshak sale VP lame
> 
> View attachment 2034210
> 
> 
> shoe for my sista. They were not 295!!!!!



  Love!! I mean the prices at SK you just can't beat! And you should be addicted to the flo, CL made them with you in mind!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok. He sent me the correct color flo. The color is called corde and is just stunning. I put it near my lucifer for color comparison. Saks has it listed online as nude .    I love it
> And my stanley korshak sale bag to match my lame fifi



Beautiful color!! The bag is just lovely!  
What a sweet sister u r!!


----------



## blairxoxo

Christchrist said:


> Oh stanley korshak sale VP lame
> 
> View attachment 2034210
> 
> 
> shoe for my sista. They were not 295!!!!!



i bought the same pair at saks!!! i love them!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Oh stanley korshak sale VP lame
> 
> View attachment 2034210
> 
> 
> shoe for my sista. They were not 295!!!!!



Gorgeous, lucky sista...you want another one...hehe


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Ok. He sent me the correct color flo. The color is called corde and is just stunning. I put it near my lucifer for color comparison. Saks has it listed online as nude .    I love it
> And my stanley korshak sale bag to match my lame fifi



Lovely!  Did you get the flo from Saks?

And nice watermark


----------



## Christchrist

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Oh man I love lame! So sad I missed these on sale I looooove them.


They will turn up 


jess10141 said:


> Love!! I mean the prices at SK you just can't beat! And you should be addicted to the flo, CL made them with you in mind!


I know right!!! It's insane 


crystalhowlett said:


> Beautiful color!! The bag is just lovely!
> What a sweet sister u r!!


Thank you   She is my baby. She calls me momma


blairxoxo said:


> i bought the same pair at saks!!! i love them!


Congrats. They are stunning 


beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous, lucky sista...you want another one...hehe


Lol. If its you yes 


hermosa_vogue said:


> Lovely!  Did you get the flo from Saks?
> 
> And nice watermark



Yes. Flo from Saks. Lol. I learned. I'm pretty proud of my watermark lol


----------



## mrsmadz902

dugueclina 100mm

Can't pronounce it...anyone?


----------



## Christchrist

mrsmadz902 said:


> dugueclina 100mm
> 
> Can't pronounce it...anyone?



Can't pronounce it but its cute lol


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Ok. He sent me the correct color flo. The color is called corde and is just stunning. I put it near my lucifer for color comparison. Saks has it listed online as nude .    I love it
> And my stanley korshak sale bag to match my lame fifi
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034201


Nice!


----------



## 9distelle

Christchrist said:


> Ok. He sent me the correct color flo. The color is called corde and is just stunning. I put it near my lucifer for color comparison. Saks has it listed online as nude .    I love it
> And my stanley korshak sale bag to match my lame fifi
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034201


Perfect on you & I LOVE how your toes look on them!!!They have little platform but they are quite comfy for long time wearing & walking?


----------



## 05_sincere

My newest addition Ayers Gold Maggie


----------



## samina

05_sincere said:
			
		

> My newest addition Ayers Gold Maggie



Love these !


----------



## samina

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok. He sent me the correct color flo. The color is called corde and is just stunning. I put it near my lucifer for color comparison. Saks has it listed online as nude .    I love it
> And my stanley korshak sale bag to match my lame fifi



Wow love the flo on you and SK have the best sale prices, fab bag congrats CC!!


----------



## megt10

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2033106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2033107





legaldiva said:


> I've been hunting these FOREVER and they are finally mine. New-to-me cork Bianca slings





Christchrist said:


> Ok. He sent me the correct color flo. The color is called corde and is just stunning. I put it near my lucifer for color comparison. Saks has it listed online as nude .    I love it
> And my stanley korshak sale bag to match my lame fifi
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034201





Christchrist said:


> Oh stanley korshak sale VP lame
> 
> View attachment 2034210
> 
> 
> shoe for my sista. They were not 295!!!!!





mrsmadz902 said:


> View attachment 2034790
> 
> 
> 
> dugueclina 100mm
> 
> Can't pronounce it...anyone?



Loving all the new shoes. This is a dangerous forum . Congrats ladies.


----------



## megt10

05_sincere said:


> My newest addition Ayers Gold Maggie



These are stunning. Congrats.


----------



## beagly911

mrsmadz902 said:


> View attachment 2034790
> 
> 
> 
> dugueclina 100mm
> 
> Can't pronounce it...anyone?


Lovely, and I can't pronounce it either!!



05_sincere said:


> My newest addition Ayers Gold Maggie


Gorgeous!!  Congrats!


----------



## poppyseed

05_sincere said:


> My newest addition Ayers Gold Maggie



Love them! Beware if you don't already own other Maggies, they are highly addictive I got it so bad after my first 2 pairs (leopard anf indigo), I had to put myself in Maggie rehab when I found these and the anthra ones in my watchlist!


----------



## poppyseed

Here are some photos of my new to me nude glitter Balotas 120. I just love them. Like LOVE!!!










Appologies for the black tights covered in dog hair




With some of their friends...


----------



## poppyseed

Someone else was just as pleased with my new addition as I was...


----------



## beagly911

poppyseed said:


> Someone else was just as pleased with my new addition as I was...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2035269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2035270


I love them, congrats!!  Your pup is too cute!!


----------



## poppyseed

beagly911 said:


> I love them, congrats!!  Your pup is too cute!!



THank you Beagly! And yes, Angus has to stick his curions little nose everywhere


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Nice!


Thank lav


9distelle said:


> Perfect on you & I LOVE how your toes look on them!!!They have little platform but they are quite comfy for long time wearing & walking?


They are a shopping shoe. My simple 100 and pigalle 100 are shopping shoes also. And these don't hurt the pinky or cause blisters. Love them! 


05_sincere said:


> My newest addition Ayers Gold Maggie


Ohhhhhhhh. Twinsies! Don't ya just love them?  Congrats 


samina said:


> Wow love the flo on you and SK have the best sale prices, fab bag congrats CC!!


Thank you samina


megt10 said:


> Loving all the new shoes. This is a dangerous forum . Congrats ladies.



It is very dangerous meg


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:


> Here are some photos of my new to me nude glitter Balotas 120. I just love them. Like LOVE!!!
> 
> Appologies for the black tights covered in dog hair
> 
> With some of their friends...



Very pretty. Love all of your glitter


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:


> Someone else was just as pleased with my new addition as I was...



Such a beautiful lab


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> Very pretty. Love all of your glitter





Christchrist said:


> Such a beautiful lab



Thanks CC!! He's my baby


----------



## crystalhowlett

Loubizeppas made it. Fun fun fun!!!


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> Loubizeppas made it. Fun fun fun!!!



I haven't seen those on. They are pretty. Congrats


----------



## crystalhowlett

Oh the mail man came back!!!

FIFI lame gold/silver
Top la 140 metal oxblood
Ronron Zeppa 100
Madame butterfly 100 suede amethyste


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I haven't seen those on. They are pretty. Congrats



Thanks CC!


----------



## crystalhowlett

mrsmadz902 said:
			
		

> dugueclina 100mm
> 
> Can't pronounce it...anyone?



They look great on you!


----------



## crystalhowlett

poppyseed said:
			
		

> Here are some photos of my new to me nude glitter Balotas 120. I just love them. Like LOVE!!!
> 
> Appologies for the black tights covered in dog hair
> 
> With some of their friends...



Beautiful! And all friends too!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

crystalhowlett said:


> Oh the mail man came back!!!
> 
> FIFI lame gold/silver
> Top la 140 metal oxblood
> Ronron Zeppa 100
> Madame butterfly 100 suede amethyste



I love TOP LA, Congrats


----------



## JessieG

05_sincere said:


> My newest addition Ayers Gold Maggie



I LOVE this Maggie. They're gorgeous. Very jelly! Where did you find them?


----------



## JessieG

poppyseed said:


> Here are some photos of my new to me nude glitter Balotas 120. I just love them. Like LOVE!!!
> 
> Appologies for the black tights covered in dog hair
> 
> With some of their friends...



I love these too...these are on my list...I've missed them a couple of times on eBay...won't let them get away again! Congrats...gorgey!


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> Oh the mail man came back!!!
> 
> FIFI lame gold/silver
> Top la 140 metal oxblood
> Ronron Zeppa 100
> Madame butterfly 100 suede amethyste



Wow. Such a great haul. Love your amethyst Madame and the fifi


----------



## beagly911

crystalhowlett said:


> Oh the mail man came back!!!
> 
> FIFI lame gold/silver
> Top la 140 metal oxblood
> Ronron Zeppa 100
> Madame butterfly 100 suede amethyste


Gorgeous!!  I love the Madame butterfly!!  You've been very busy!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Thank u all!!! I got a wonderful deal $150 on the Madames.


----------



## fumi

crystalhowlett said:


> Oh the mail man came back!!!
> 
> FIFI lame gold/silver
> Top la 140 metal oxblood
> Ronron Zeppa 100
> Madame butterfly 100 suede amethyste



What a great haul! My favorite is the Madame Butterfly!


----------



## samina

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> Thank u all!!! I got a wonderful deal $150 on the Madames.



Crystal - love ur new additions esp the fifi and the madam butterfly more so as these were the ones that got away last year - I had the chance to get them but didn't then it was too late. Enjoy they are soooo fab!!


----------



## fumi

05_sincere said:


> My newest addition Ayers Gold Maggie



These are gorgeous


----------



## hermosa_vogue

crystalhowlett said:


> Oh the mail man came back!!!
> 
> FIFI lame gold/silver
> Top la 140 metal oxblood
> Ronron Zeppa 100
> Madame butterfly 100 suede amethyste



LOVE your stack of parcels hahaha.  Also love the Fifi


----------



## hermosa_vogue

poppyseed said:


> Someone else was just as pleased with my new addition as I was...



Omg how adorable is your dog!  And lovely Balotas!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

05_sincere said:


> My newest addition Ayers Gold Maggie



Wow congrats, they are stunning!


----------



## megt10

poppyseed said:


> Someone else was just as pleased with my new addition as I was...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2035269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2035270



What an awesome pic! Everything I own has some sort of animal hair on it somewhere. Your dog is adorable and I am so glad you love your new Balottas. They look awesome on you.


----------



## megt10

poppyseed said:


> Someone else was just as pleased with my new addition as I was...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2035269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2035270





crystalhowlett said:


> Loubizeppas made it. Fun fun fun!!!
> 
> View attachment 2035485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2035487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2035488





crystalhowlett said:


> Oh the mail man came back!!!
> 
> FIFI lame gold/silver
> Top la 140 metal oxblood
> Ronron Zeppa 100
> Madame butterfly 100 suede amethyste



Beautiful shoes and I love the pic of all the mail. Looks like the old days at my house.


----------



## vivalalauren

poppyseed said:


> Here are some photos of my new to me nude glitter Balotas 120. I just love them. Like LOVE!!!



GORGEOUS!! And of course the puppy is adorable too


----------



## CallMeSteph

crystalhowlett said:


> Oh the mail man came back!!!
> 
> FIFI lame gold/silver
> Top la 140 metal oxblood
> Ronron Zeppa 100
> Madame butterfly 100 suede amethyste



Beautiful shoes! I love your Mme Butterflies!


----------



## blairxoxo

crystalhowlett said:


> Loubizeppas made it. Fun fun fun!!!
> 
> View attachment 2035485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2035487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2035488



these are super cool!


----------



## blairxoxo

crystalhowlett said:


> Oh the mail man came back!!!
> 
> FIFI lame gold/silver
> Top la 140 metal oxblood
> Ronron Zeppa 100
> Madame butterfly 100 suede amethyste



Congrats!!!!


----------



## sljones

wow!


----------



## sljones

Fun and playful!


----------



## beagly911

crystalhowlett said:


> Thank u all!!! I got a wonderful deal $150 on the Madames.



WOW what a great deal!!


----------



## DebbiNC

crystalhowlett said:


> Oh the mail man came back!!!
> 
> FIFI lame gold/silver
> Top la 140 metal oxblood
> Ronron Zeppa 100
> Madame butterfly 100 suede amethyste



Wow ! What a haul all in one day!! Love them all!


----------



## nillacobain

crystalhowlett said:


> Loubizeppas made it. Fun fun fun!!!
> 
> View attachment 2035485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2035487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2035488



These look amazing on you! Are they comfy? I've been wanting a pair since they came out!


----------



## megt10

I just got these from NAP and boy are they bright. They are the Piou Piou 85 patent-leather pumps. I am on a mission to not buy any more super high heels since I don't wear them enough to justify the price and I have more super high heels than anything. Of course if I fall in love with a super high heel pair that doesn't count .


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> I just got these from NAP and boy are they bright. They are the Piou Piou 85 patent-leather pumps. I am on a mission to not buy any more super high heels since I don't wear them enough to justify the price and I have more super high heels than anything. Of course if I fall in love with a super high heel pair that doesn't count .



Smart move meg. I was thinking the same for myself. They are pretty though


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Smart move meg. I was thinking the same for myself. They are pretty though



Thanks CC. Yeah they are pretty and will be easy to walk in and wear on daily basis. With the color they sure to be noticed even if they aren't 6" high, lol.


----------



## poppyseed

crystalhowlett said:


> Loubizeppas made it. Fun fun fun!!!
> 
> View attachment 2035485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2035487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2035488



They are great!


----------



## poppyseed

crystalhowlett said:


> Oh the mail man came back!!!
> 
> FIFI lame gold/silver
> Top la 140 metal oxblood
> Ronron Zeppa 100
> Madame butterfly 100 suede amethyste



Love the box stack! Fifi's are my favourite of the bunch, so pretty, congrats!


----------



## poppyseed

hermosa_vogue said:


> Omg how adorable is your dog!  And lovely Balotas!





megt10 said:


> What an awesome pic! Everything I own has some sort of animal hair on it somewhere. Your dog is adorable and I am so glad you love your new Balottas. They look awesome on you.





vivalalauren said:


> GORGEOUS!! And of course the puppy is adorable too



Thank you ladies. 
I know Meg! I've given up on the dog hair thing now after 2 years! They even appear on things I buy on holiday and bring home, not sure how that's possible Nobody comes to visit anymore lol!


----------



## poppyseed

megt10 said:


> I just got these from NAP and boy are they bright. They are the Piou Piou 85 patent-leather pumps. I am on a mission to not buy any more super high heels since I don't wear them enough to justify the price and I have more super high heels than anything. Of course if I fall in love with a super high heel pair that doesn't count .





Christchrist said:


> Smart move meg. I was thinking the same for myself. They are pretty though



Very smart indeed. I should do that myself. I really want something in this fluo orange or fluo pink too.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> I just got these from NAP and boy are they bright. They are the Piou Piou 85 patent-leather pumps. I am on a mission to not buy any more super high heels since I don't wear them enough to justify the price and I have more super high heels than anything. Of course if I fall in love with a super high heel pair that doesn't count .


Ooo I really like those meg, I can't wait to see which DVF you pair them with!! hehe


----------



## crystalhowlett

megt10 said:
			
		

> I just got these from NAP and boy are they bright. They are the Piou Piou 85 patent-leather pumps. I am on a mission to not buy any more super high heels since I don't wear them enough to justify the price and I have more super high heels than anything. Of course if I fall in love with a super high heel pair that doesn't count .



Pretty!! 
I feel the same way super high is so nice but not for everyday or every night!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Ooo I really like those meg, I can't wait to see which DVF you pair them with!! hehe


Thanks Beagly, I am looking forward to wearing them. 


poppyseed said:


> Thank you ladies.
> I know Meg! I've given up on the dog hair thing now after 2 years! They even appear on things I buy on holiday and bring home, not sure how that's possible Nobody comes to visit anymore lol!


LOL, that is because there is dog hair on suitcases and clothing that you bring with you and somehow it gets transferred to new purchases even when you aren't at home. It happens to me all the time. As far as people not coming to visit I just figure hey this is my animals home and if they don't like it then they don't have to visit. Hence most of our friends are huge animal lovers like we are 


poppyseed said:


> Very smart indeed. I should do that myself. I really want something in this fluo orange or fluo pink too.


Yeah I am liking the fluo colors and I am trying not to do anything over a 120 w/platform or 100 w/o that being said I got a gift card today from Saks and went and purchased the Pigalle Plato Spiked Patent in Rose. They are 120's but I have them in the black/silver spike version and find them really comfortable to wear on a daily basis.


crystalhowlett said:


> Pretty!!
> I feel the same way super high is so nice but not for everyday or every night!


I know a shame really since I am drawn to the high, high heels they are so much prettier but just not overly practical to own so many and neglect the basics.


----------



## CocoB

Love 




poppyseed said:


> Here are some photos of my new to me nude glitter Balotas 120. I just love them. Like LOVE!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2035265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2035266
> 
> 
> Appologies for the black tights covered in dog hair
> 
> View attachment 2035267
> 
> 
> With some of their friends...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2035268


----------



## cts900

crystalhowlett said:


> Oh the mail man came back!!!
> 
> FIFI lame gold/silver
> Top la 140 metal oxblood
> Ronron Zeppa 100
> Madame butterfly 100 suede amethyste





poppyseed said:


> Here are some photos of my new to me nude glitter Balotas 120. I just love them. Like LOVE!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2035265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2035266
> 
> 
> Appologies for the black tights covered in dog hair
> 
> View attachment 2035267
> 
> 
> With some of their friends...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2035268





05_sincere said:


> My newest addition Ayers Gold Maggie



I feel like I am at a Class Reunion!!!!!!! Seeing each of you in here warms my heart.  I love them all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cts900

Christchrist said:


> Ok. He sent me the correct color flo. The color is called corde and is just stunning. I put it near my lucifer for color comparison. Saks has it listed online as nude .    I love it
> And my stanley korshak sale bag to match my lame fifi
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034201



Congrats, hun!


----------



## Christchrist

cts900 said:


> Congrats, hun!



Thanks girl


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Another black patent classic- cant go wrong. Bianca 140, probably .5 too big (argh) but I love them and they pitch is a doddle- on the hunt for 140s now!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> Another black patent classic- cant go wrong. Bianca 140, probably .5 too big (argh) but I love them and they pitch is a doddle- on the hunt for 140s now!



Nice!! Exactly can't go wrong.


----------



## megt10

These should be here next week.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

megt10 said:


> These should be here next week.



LOVE those, that color is amazing! Makes me sooooo ready for spring as I look outside at all the snow we have here!  Mod pics when you get them, congrats!!


----------



## megt10

jess10141 said:


> LOVE those, that color is amazing! Makes me sooooo ready for spring as I look outside at all the snow we have here!  Mod pics when you get them, congrats!!



Thank you Jess, I can't wait for them to arrive. I am getting in the spring frame of mind too. We have had a nice winter for the most part but I wouldn't mind it being a little sunnier and a little less rain.


----------



## Christchrist

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Another black patent classic- cant go wrong. Bianca 140, probably .5 too big (argh) but I love them and they pitch is a doddle- on the hunt for 140s now!



It's a comfy shoe. I have a high arch too


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> These should be here next week.



They are purdy meg. That's a lowish heel lol


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

crystalhowlett said:


> Nice!! Exactly can't go wrong.



Thanks Crystal, I'm surprised how much I love them


----------



## sophe

YAY~Finally found my size....!!! Pigalle Strass 120 Wendy,0.5 size down

I went to France abt 2 month ago,was hoping to find one pair of Strass there,but I noticed, even Paris is unlike US store,the size is always sold out,never got chance,and there's always alot ppl are line up,I've never seen these in anywhere (was wondering is it on sale today?...)

I usually take half size down on Pigalle 120..but these seems I should take full size down, I'll pad them anyways,They are incredibly stunning in IRL!
 LOVE THEM!!
woopiiee


----------



## fumi

megt10 said:


> These should be here next week.



Yeah! Can't wait!  Please post pics when they arrive... I'm interested to see what the color looks like IRL. Every picture I've seen of these looks different. Are they supposed to be Flame or Rose Paris?


----------



## fumi

sophe said:


> YAY~Finally found my size....!!!
> I went to France abt 2 month ago,was hoping to find one pair of Strass there,but I noticed, even Paris is unlike US store,the size is always sold out,never got chance,and there's always alot ppl are line up,I've never seen these in anywhere (was wondering is it on sale today?...)
> 
> I usually take half size down on Pigalle 120..but these seems I should take full size down, I'll pad them anyways,They are incredibly stunning in IRL!
> LOVE THEM!!
> woopiiee



Congrats!  These are gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Another black patent classic- cant go wrong. Bianca 140, probably .5 too big (argh) but I love them and they pitch is a doddle- on the hunt for 140s now!


Lovely Loubiwhirl!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> These should be here next week.



Oooo love the color meg!!  Come on spring!! (as I sit here watching it snow! )


----------



## beagly911

sophe said:


> YAY~Finally found my size....!!!
> I went to France abt 2 month ago,was hoping to find one pair of Strass there,but I noticed, even Paris is unlike US store,the size is always sold out,never got chance,and there's always alot ppl are line up,I've never seen these in anywhere (was wondering is it on sale today?...)
> 
> I usually take half size down on Pigalle 120..but these seems I should take full size down, I'll pad them anyways,They are incredibly stunning in IRL!
> LOVE THEM!!
> woopiiee


Oh sparkles...They are incredible!!  Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

sophe said:


> YAY~Finally found my size....!!!
> I went to France abt 2 month ago,was hoping to find one pair of Strass there,but I noticed, even Paris is unlike US store,the size is always sold out,never got chance,and there's always alot ppl are line up,I've never seen these in anywhere (was wondering is it on sale today?...)
> 
> I usually take half size down on Pigalle 120..but these seems I should take full size down, I'll pad them anyways,They are incredibly stunning in IRL!
> LOVE THEM!!
> woopiiee



Ooooo they are stunning!!! Where did you find them?


----------



## crystalhowlett

sophe said:
			
		

> YAY~Finally found my size....!!!
> I went to France abt 2 month ago,was hoping to find one pair of Strass there,but I noticed, even Paris is unlike US store,the size is always sold out,never got chance,and there's always alot ppl are line up,I've never seen these in anywhere (was wondering is it on sale today?...)
> 
> I usually take half size down on Pigalle 120..but these seems I should take full size down, I'll pad them anyways,They are incredibly stunning in IRL!
> LOVE THEM!!
> woopiiee



Holy moly!!! I'm blinded.  What a great trio


----------



## sophe

fumi said:


> Congrats!  These are gorgeous!


Thanks girl 



Christchrist said:


> Ooooo they are stunning!!! Where did you find them?


Thank you CC,I found them on the France site 



crystalhowlett said:


> Holy moly!!! I'm blinded.  What a great trio


lol....it does!!


----------



## sophe

beagly911 said:


> Oh sparkles...They are incredible!!  Congrats!



Thank you dear  xx


----------



## gfairenoughh

sophe said:


> YAY~Finally found my size....!!! Pigalle Strass 120 Wendy,0.5 size down
> 
> I went to France abt 2 month ago,was hoping to find one pair of Strass there,but I noticed, even Paris is unlike US store,the size is always sold out,never got chance,and there's always alot ppl are line up,I've never seen these in anywhere (was wondering is it on sale today?...)
> 
> I usually take half size down on Pigalle 120..but these seems I should take full size down, I'll pad them anyways,They are incredibly stunning in IRL!
> LOVE THEM!!
> woopiiee



BLING BLING!!! Those are fabulous!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

sophe said:


> YAY~Finally found my size....!!! Pigalle Strass 120 Wendy,0.5 size down
> 
> I went to France abt 2 month ago,was hoping to find one pair of Strass there,but I noticed, even Paris is unlike US store,the size is always sold out,never got chance,and there's always alot ppl are line up,I've never seen these in anywhere (was wondering is it on sale today?...)
> 
> I usually take half size down on Pigalle 120..but these seems I should take full size down, I'll pad them anyways,They are incredibly stunning in IRL!
> LOVE THEM!!
> woopiiee



Love the toe ring addition with pigalle! Congrats on beautiful shoes


----------



## abs678

sophe said:


> YAY~Finally found my size....!!! Pigalle Strass 120 Wendy,0.5 size down
> 
> I went to France abt 2 month ago,was hoping to find one pair of Strass there,but I noticed, even Paris is unlike US store,the size is always sold out,never got chance,and there's always alot ppl are line up,I've never seen these in anywhere (was wondering is it on sale today?...)
> 
> I usually take half size down on Pigalle 120..but these seems I should take full size down, I'll pad them anyways,They are incredibly stunning in IRL!
> LOVE THEM!!
> woopiiee


So many sparkles! I Love it!


----------



## crystalhowlett

megt10 said:
			
		

> These should be here next week.



Are these orange red or pink? They r so pretty what ever color!  Cant wait
to see them on you!! 

I keep telling myself I'm done! I'm done! I'm done! but the spike pigalle is calling me.


----------



## AEGIS

sophe said:


> YAY~Finally found my size....!!! Pigalle Strass 120 Wendy,0.5 size down
> 
> I went to France abt 2 month ago,was hoping to find one pair of Strass there,but I noticed, even Paris is unlike US store,the size is always sold out,never got chance,and there's always alot ppl are line up,I've never seen these in anywhere (was wondering is it on sale today?...)
> 
> I usually take half size down on Pigalle 120..but these seems I should take full size down, I'll pad them anyways,They are incredibly stunning in IRL!
> LOVE THEM!!
> woopiiee




I die!


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> I don't know how to watermark





wannaprada said:


> I likewise need to learn how to watermark! She could have asked to borrow my pics! Geeez!





I use a very simple and FREE service. i found it by googling: http://picmarkr.com/


----------



## AEGIS

wannaprada said:


> Congrats Aegis! This is a popular shoe as of late amongst TPFers. So glad you were able to find them in your size as they are beautiful!





Christchrist said:


> Shut up!!!!! Yey congrats!!!!!!!!!! Twinsies





Zoe Bradley said:


> Congrats!!! It's my UHG as well and hope to be as lucky as you one day to find them! They are stunning!





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Ooooo Congratulations AEGIS!!!  I love them!!!  So gorgy!!!  Mod pics???
> Unfortunately they never pop up in my size.





fumi said:


> The Ron Rons are cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these shoes so much!





mizcolon73 said:


> I want these sooooo bad... they are so freaking HAWT its ridiculous!!! How did you ladies take the size, TTS of piggy 120 size... there is a pair on ebay now that  am 5 seconds from pulling the trigger on....




Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> Finally! Indigo Maggie. 1/2 too big but i'll pad em
> 
> View attachment 2028172




When these came out I didn't like them...now 1.5 years later I do. Sometimes I frustrate myself lol...and a 39.5 hasn't popped up yet. grrr

Congrats girl! I wish I could steal them from your feet lol


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:


> When these came out I didn't like them...now 1.5 years later I do. Sometimes I frustrate myself lol...and a 39.5 hasn't popped up yet. grrr
> 
> Congrats girl! I wish I could steal them from your feet lol



They are a 40. Padding is great. I'll keep my eyes open for ya


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> They are purdy meg. That's a lowish heel lol


Well yeah, nothing over 120 is my new motto  I can wear 120's for hours if it has a platform. Plus they are so pretty  though ideally I would stay at 100 or even 85.


sophe said:


> YAY~Finally found my size....!!! Pigalle Strass 120 Wendy,0.5 size down
> 
> I went to France abt 2 month ago,was hoping to find one pair of Strass there,but I noticed, even Paris is unlike US store,the size is always sold out,never got chance,and there's always alot ppl are line up,I've never seen these in anywhere (was wondering is it on sale today?...)
> 
> I usually take half size down on Pigalle 120..but these seems I should take full size down, I'll pad them anyways,They are incredibly stunning in IRL!
> LOVE THEM!!
> woopiiee


Wow, gorgeous shoes! Congrats.


----------



## megt10

fumi said:


> Yeah! Can't wait!  Please post pics when they arrive... I'm interested to see what the color looks like IRL. Every picture I've seen of these looks different. Are they supposed to be Flame or Rose Paris?


They are rose according to the Saks website.


beagly911 said:


> Oooo love the color meg!!  Come on spring!! (as I sit here watching it snow! )


Thanks Beagly. Aww, would love a little snow.


crystalhowlett said:


> Are these orange red or pink? They r so pretty what ever color!  Cant wait
> to see them on you!!
> 
> I keep telling myself I'm done! I'm done! I'm done! but the spike pigalle is calling me.


They are rose but not really sure until I see them but they look reddish pink to me. I know what you mean about being done. I say the same thing too but these did have my name on them and I could sort of justify it since I had a GC even though it wasn't anywhere near the price of the shoes. Still all DH needs to know is I used a GC to purchase them


Christchrist said:


> They are a 40. Padding is great. I'll keep my eyes open for ya


Keep your eyes out for 38.5 for me now that I have mine broken in they are comfortable so naturally I want more.


----------



## babysweetums

So obsessed with these, I my first/only cl's under 120mm but I think I'll be getting more!!


----------



## babysweetums

On a side note, check out my guerilla 120s vs these mrsbaba 100s lol...wonder why they don't take proper measurement?


----------



## Christchrist

babysweetums said:


> So obsessed with these, I my first/only cl's under 120mm but I think I'll be getting more!!



Very nice


----------



## Christchrist

babysweetums said:


> On a side note, check out my guerilla 120s vs these mrsbaba 100s lol...wonder why they don't take proper measurement?



That's weird


----------



## mularice

babysweetums said:


> On a side note, check out my guerilla 120s vs these mrsbaba 100s lol...wonder why they don't take proper measurement?



Very weird.. Labelled wrongly? Different sizes?


----------



## abs678

babysweetums said:


> On a side note, check out my guerilla 120s vs these mrsbaba 100s lol...wonder why they don't take proper measurement?
> 
> View attachment 2038723


I think 120mm is a mighty fine height! I will add to your observation that 3 of my 120s are actually NOT the same height.  A boulimina, pigalle plato, and filo all measure differently, the tallest being boulimina. I know some shoe heights vary by size, but no clue why shoes of the same labelled height would be different.


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> They are a 40. Padding is great. I'll keep my eyes open for ya





you're typically a 40 right? and the 40 is too big?


----------



## sophe

gfairenoughh said:


> BLING BLING!!! Those are fabulous!!!!! Congrats!!





Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Love the toe ring addition with pigalle! Congrats on beautiful shoes





abs678 said:


> So many sparkles! I Love it!





AEGIS said:


> I die!



Thanks so much ladies  xoxox


----------



## megt10

babysweetums said:


> So obsessed with these, I my first/only cl's under 120mm but I think I'll be getting more!!
> 
> View attachment 2038716



I love these. I have these in black and they are awesome. So comfortable to wear.


----------



## beagly911

babysweetums said:


> So obsessed with these, I my first/only cl's under 120mm but I think I'll be getting more!!
> 
> View attachment 2038716



Love them!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:


> you're typically a 40 right? and the 40 is too big?



No I'm a 39.5 fifi & piggy100
39 Bianca Maggie FILO cobra & flo 
I list weight and a lot of foot I guess. Padding padding and smaller size collecting


----------



## abs678

No fancy sparkles here, just watersnake and calfskin! Just wanted to share, I love coming on this site knowing you girls share my love for shoes


----------



## pquiles

My newest additions


----------



## loubi_love

pquiles said:


> My newest additions
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039609


Those are stunninggg!! The royal blue looks so good on you!


----------



## crystalhowlett

abs678 said:
			
		

> No fancy sparkles here, just watersnake and calfskin! Just wanted to share, I love coming on this site knowing you girls share my love for shoes



Oh this is sooooo fancy. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## crystalhowlett

pquiles said:
			
		

> My newest additions



Beautiful!!  I like the fishnets with your booties! And your dress is perfect! You look beautiful! Great smile too ; )


----------



## fumi

abs678 said:


> No fancy sparkles here, just watersnake and calfskin! Just wanted to share, I love coming on this site knowing you girls share my love for shoes



Congrats! The watersnake is so pretty!


----------



## soleilbrun

babysweetums said:


> On a side note, check out my guerilla 120s vs these mrsbaba 100s lol...wonder why they don't take proper measurement?
> 
> View attachment 2038723



Congratulations on two great pair! Could you please post mod pics?


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> They are a 40. Padding is great. I'll keep my eyes open for ya



hey if those 40's don't work....hehehe!!!  I'd love a pair of the purple/indigo!!, just not sure if the pitch would work....hmmmm???


----------



## beagly911

abs678 said:


> No fancy sparkles here, just watersnake and calfskin! Just wanted to share, I love coming on this site knowing you girls share my love for shoes



Oh they are gorgeous!!!  I love the watersnake!!


----------



## beagly911

pquiles said:


> My newest additions
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039609



Absolutely gorgeous!!!  The color is so rich!!!  I love the dress you paired them with, wear them in good health!  Congrats!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

abs678 said:


> No fancy sparkles here, just watersnake and calfskin! Just wanted to share, I love coming on this site knowing you girls share my love for shoes



Both of these are absolutely lovely


----------



## heychar

sophe said:


> YAY~Finally found my size....!!! Pigalle Strass 120 Wendy,0.5 size down
> 
> I went to France abt 2 month ago,was hoping to find one pair of Strass there,but I noticed, even Paris is unlike US store,the size is always sold out,never got chance,and there's always alot ppl are line up,I've never seen these in anywhere (was wondering is it on sale today?...)
> 
> I usually take half size down on Pigalle 120..but these seems I should take full size down, I'll pad them anyways,They are incredibly stunning in IRL!
> LOVE THEM!!
> woopiiee



Breathtaking!


----------



## mizcolon73

pquiles said:


> My newest additions
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039609



LOVE the booties and dress!!


----------



## mizcolon73

.


----------



## pquiles

loubi_love said:
			
		

> Those are stunninggg!! The royal blue looks so good on you!



Thank you... They are actually purple in color... I couldn't get my phone to translate the color properly.


----------



## abs678

pquiles said:


> My newest additions
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039609


stunning! That blue is phenomenal


----------



## Christchrist

abs678 said:


> No fancy sparkles here, just watersnake and calfskin! Just wanted to share, I love coming on this site knowing you girls share my love for shoes



They are very pretty on you


----------



## Christchrist

pquiles said:


> My newest additions



Seriously they were made for you and you're stinking adorable


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> hey if those 40's don't work....hehehe!!!  I'd love a pair of the purple/indigo!!, just not sure if the pitch would work....hmmmm???



It's a 100 pitch


----------



## abs678

hermosa_vogue said:


> Both of these are absolutely lovely


Thanks hermosa!



beagly911 said:


> Oh they are gorgeous!!!  I love the watersnake!!


I couldn't resist the color, CL site has a nude version as well 



crystalhowlett said:


> Oh this is sooooo fancy. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


The boulimina are my special night out shoes!



fumi said:


> Congrats! The watersnake is so pretty!


Thanks, they are my only watersnake pair and I love the texture.  The shoes in your avi are killer 



Christchrist said:


> They are very pretty on you


Thank you! The filo's are the most comfy heels I've ever put on.


----------



## babysweetums

thank you for all the sweet comments ladies


----------



## fumi

babysweetums said:


> thank you for all the sweet comments ladies



Whoa, you're totally rocking these!


----------



## fumi

abs678 said:


> Thanks, they are my only watersnake pair and I love the texture.  The shoes in your avi are killer



Thank you


----------



## JessieG

babysweetums said:


> thank you for all the sweet comments ladies



OMG!!! Those boots are phenomenal...I want them sooooo bad. They look amaZIng on you!! I couldn't pull them off anywhere near as good. Seriously fantastic outfit!

Can I ask where you bought them??


----------



## sophe

megt10 said:


> Well yeah, nothing over 120 is my new motto  I can wear 120's for hours if it has a platform. Plus they are so pretty  though ideally I would stay at 100 or even 85.
> 
> Wow, gorgeous shoes! Congrats.





heychar said:


> Breathtaking!



Thank you ladies  I'm glad you like it xx


----------



## sophe

babysweetums said:


> thank you for all the sweet comments ladies



wow! this is stunning!! love it! perfect with ur jeans
congrats!


----------



## sophe

abs678 said:


> No fancy sparkles here, just watersnake and calfskin! Just wanted to share, I love coming on this site knowing you girls share my love for shoes



pretty!! I love that FILO color! looks cute! how they fit?


----------



## martinaa

babysweetums said:


> thank you for all the sweet comments ladies



These look really good on you!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> No I'm a 39.5 fifi & piggy100
> 39 Bianca Maggie FILO cobra & flo
> I list weight and a lot of foot I guess. Padding padding and smaller size collecting


When I lost weight my foot also lost weight and a lot of my shoes started slipping. Now I have shoes for my fat days and my skinny days . Lately I have just needed the fat day shoes 


abs678 said:


> No fancy sparkles here, just watersnake and calfskin! Just wanted to share, I love coming on this site knowing you girls share my love for shoes


Beautiful shoes.


pquiles said:


> My newest additions
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039609


Gorgeous. I have these in black. Love your DVF dress with them.


----------



## megt10

babysweetums said:


> thank you for all the sweet comments ladies



Love these!!!!


----------



## megt10

Here is my most recent addition. I haven't worn them yet but maybe tonight. They can light the way in the dark they are so bright but I do love them and the heel height is low.


----------



## samina

megt10 said:
			
		

> Here is my most recent addition. I haven't worn them yet but maybe tonight. They can light the way in the dark they are so bright but I do love them and the heel height is low.



Wow meg they are soo bright xx congrats on the new addition, have the spike pp arrived yet what heel height did u get them in


----------



## megt10

samina said:


> Wow meg they are soo bright xx congrats on the new addition, have the spike pp arrived yet what heel height did u get them in



Yeah these are burn your retinas out bright  these are an 85. My spike pp's have not arrived yet. Hopefull this week. They are 120's.


----------



## Christchrist

babysweetums said:


> thank you for all the sweet comments ladies



Lovely spacious closet and lovely gorilla booties


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Here is my most recent addition. I haven't worn them yet but maybe tonight. They can light the way in the dark they are so bright but I do love them and the heel height is low.



Love that color. It's so pretty irl. Congrats meg


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> When I lost weight my foot also lost weight and a lot of my shoes started slipping. Now I have shoes for my fat days and my skinny days . Lately I have just needed the fat day shoes
> .


Well I'm pretty sure my thigh weighs as much as your whole body lol. You look fab meg


----------



## poppyseed

megt10 said:


> Here is my most recent addition. I haven't worn them yet but maybe tonight. They can light the way in the dark they are so bright but I do love them and the heel height is low.



Lovely, I want some flame too!! or anything bright...


----------



## abs678

babysweetums said:


> thank you for all the sweet comments ladies


HOT! those were totally meant for you


----------



## crystalhowlett

megt10 said:
			
		

> Here is my most recent addition. I haven't worn them yet but maybe tonight. They can light the way in the dark they are so bright but I do love them and the heel height is low.



Oooooh!!! 
So what color would u say they r. Reddish orange?


----------



## babysweetums

JessieG said:


> OMG!!! Those boots are phenomenal...I want them sooooo bad. They look amaZIng on you!! I couldn't pull them off anywhere near as good. Seriously fantastic outfit!
> 
> Can I ask where you bought them??



thank you so much! im actually wearing my pajamas shirt, i just threw on the pants for the picture lol!! i realize that my mirror looks dirty but the jeans are just tie dyed lol, my mirror is clean i promise!!! i bought them at the madison boutique a few weeks ago


----------



## babysweetums

thank you for all the nice comments ladies, i really do love these, they are very special!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Super vic 100 and mega blocks 42, great combo!!


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> Super vic 100 and mega blocks 42, great combo!!



They are stunning. I want some


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2040882
> 
> 
> Super vic 100 and mega blocks 42, great combo!!


Wow, how elegant!!!  Congrats!


----------



## DezinrDiva

blairxoxo said:


> these are super cool!


love these!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:
			
		

> They are stunning. I want some



&#10084;Helen and CC thank you!! &#10084;

They r so beautiful!!  I got a great deal on them as well!  The crystals sparkle so pretty my toes r bedazzled and my feet r cradled in gorgeous satin.  100 is a awesome height  on these.


----------



## fumi

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2040882
> 
> 
> Super vic 100 and mega blocks 42, great combo!!



These are so elegant and classy!


----------



## samina

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> Super vic 100 and mega blocks 42, great combo!!



Stunning!!!


----------



## sophe

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2040882
> 
> 
> Super vic 100 and mega blocks 42, great combo!!



wow!! These are sexy! so good on you!! I always want them,congrats girl!


----------



## Spaceflocke

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2040882
> 
> 
> Super vic 100 and mega blocks 42, great combo!!



Very Nice


----------



## beagly911

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2040882
> 
> 
> Super vic 100 and mega blocks 42, great combo!!



crystal, they are gorgeous!!  And I love the mega blocks!!  hehe  I miss that age, mine kiddos are much older!


----------



## pquiles

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Seriously they were made for you and you're stinking adorable



Awww thank you


----------



## pquiles

megt10 said:
			
		

> Here is my most recent addition. I haven't worn them yet but maybe tonight. They can light the way in the dark they are so bright but I do love them and the heel height is low.



Gorgeous!  I love bright colors.


----------



## AEGIS

babysweetums said:


> thank you for all the sweet comments ladies





you look great!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

babysweetums said:


> thank you for all the sweet comments ladies



That's a cute pairing!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Here is my most recent addition. I haven't worn them yet but maybe tonight. They can light the way in the dark they are so bright but I do love them and the heel height is low.



I love the color!!! Its super hot!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2040882
> 
> 
> Super vic 100 and mega blocks 42, great combo!!



Those are gorgeous!!


----------



## megt10

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2040882
> 
> 
> Super vic 100 and mega blocks 42, great combo!!



Stunning. They look great on you too.


----------



## megt10

pquiles said:


> Gorgeous!  I love bright colors.



Thank you I do too.


----------



## megt10

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the color!!! Its super hot!



Yeah almost on fire. They are fun though and I think they will be comfortable to wear.


----------



## abs678

sophe said:


> pretty!! I love that FILO color! looks cute! how they fit?



Hello! They are TTS, if you have wide feet then 1/2 size up.


----------



## abs678

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2040882
> 
> 
> Super vic 100 and mega blocks 42, great combo!!


Those are gorgeous on!


----------



## martinaa

megt10 said:


> Here is my most recent addition. I haven't worn them yet but maybe tonight. They can light the way in the dark they are so bright but I do love them and the heel height is low.



I love that color megt! Very cute shoes. I can´t wait to see an outfit pic!


----------



## JessieG

babysweetums said:


> thank you so much! im actually wearing my pajamas shirt, i just threw on the pants for the picture lol!! i realize that my mirror looks dirty but the jeans are just tie dyed lol, my mirror is clean i promise!!! i bought them at the madison boutique a few weeks ago



Too funny....it looks good in the pic. Like a slouchy jumper!! How do these fit? I love them...am seriously considering getting them but nervous they wont look good on me. How do they go with different outfits...am worried I won't be able to pull them off...and it has to be a mail purchase for me...with shipping to AU so really not a possibility to send them back. I really liked these wen i saw them online but since seeing them on you feel like I've gotta get them...argh!!


----------



## megt10

martinaa said:


> I love that color megt! Very cute shoes. I can´t wait to see an outfit pic!



Thanks Martinaa. I will post a pic as soon as I wear them. Thought I might wear them last night but ended up in boots since it was pretty cold outside.


----------



## Zoe Bradley

One of my long-awaited (6 years!!!) UHG has finally arrived. I'm thrilled to present my "lips print" Very Prives which were designed for Diane Furstenberg's runway show in 2006. I found them on eBay - never worn and at an amazing price. Someone please pinch me!


----------



## mularice

Zoe Bradley said:


> One of my long-awaited (6 years!!!) UHG has finally arrived. I'm thrilled to present my "lips print" Very Prives which were designed for Diane Furstenberg's runway show in 2006. I found them on eBay - never worn and at an amazing price. Someone please pinch me!



Omg! So jealous! You lucky lucky lady!


----------



## heychar

Zoe Bradley said:


> One of my long-awaited (6 years!!!) UHG has finally arrived. I'm thrilled to present my "lips print" Very Prives which were designed for Diane Furstenberg's runway show in 2006. I found them on eBay - never worn and at an amazing price. Someone please pinch me!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042133



Congrats I've never seen these before they look cute on you


----------



## Christchrist

Zoe Bradley said:


> One of my long-awaited (6 years!!!) UHG has finally arrived. I'm thrilled to present my "lips print" Very Prives which were designed for Diane Furstenberg's runway show in 2006. I found them on eBay - never worn and at an amazing price. Someone please pinch me!



*pinch* so hot


----------



## crystalhowlett

Zoe Bradley said:
			
		

> One of my long-awaited (6 years!!!) UHG has finally arrived. I'm thrilled to present my "lips print" Very Prives which were designed for Diane Furstenberg's runway show in 2006. I found them on eBay - never worn and at an amazing price. Someone please pinch me!



Awesome!!! They r so fun!! I love they way u put your outfit together and then bam!! Lip prints!


----------



## samina

On a mission to find glitter heels, tried on the platine NP but 37.5 was slightly too big on my right foot n the elastic strap kept falling down. 

They had red glitter np in Selfridges and then I saw these shimmering away... It's a 37.. But my toes feel squeeshed it's the declic in nude mini glitter will try sock trick in a bit.. What do you think do they look too tight? Plus what do u think of the colour?

Platine is more of a platinum/white shimmery gold rather then a gold gold


----------



## beagly911

Zoe Bradley said:


> One of my long-awaited (6 years!!!) UHG has finally arrived. I'm thrilled to present my "lips print" Very Prives which were designed for Diane Furstenberg's runway show in 2006. I found them on eBay - never worn and at an amazing price. Someone please pinch me!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042133


Oh I love these!!  Congrats!!


----------



## beagly911

samina said:


> On a mission to find glitter heels, tried on the platine NP but 37.5 was slightly too big on my right foot n the elastic strap kept falling down.
> 
> They had red glitter np in Selfridges and then I saw these shimmering away... It's a 37.. But my toes feel squeeshed it's the declic in nude mini glitter will try sock trick in a bit.. What do you think do they look too tight? Plus what do u think of the colour?
> 
> Platine is more of a platinum/white shimmery gold rather then a gold gold
> View attachment 2042214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042219



Gorgeous!!  Congrats!


----------



## fumi

samina said:


> On a mission to find glitter heels, tried on the platine NP but 37.5 was slightly too big on my right foot n the elastic strap kept falling down.
> 
> They had red glitter np in Selfridges and then I saw these shimmering away... It's a 37.. But my toes feel squeeshed it's the declic in nude mini glitter will try sock trick in a bit.. What do you think do they look too tight? Plus what do u think of the colour?
> 
> Platine is more of a platinum/white shimmery gold rather then a gold gold
> View attachment 2042214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042219



These are cute! The fit looks fine... but I don't know what New Declic sizing is like. Are you supposed to size up in them?


----------



## crystalhowlett

I took tts in the new declic. It fits like a dream and so comfortable. 

Samina- This glitter new declic looks like it fits well on u. Very pretty.


----------



## samina

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!  Congrats!



Thank you!!!


----------



## samina

fumi said:
			
		

> These are cute! The fit looks fine... but I don't know what New Declic sizing is like. Are you supposed to size up in them?



Thanks Fumi - I have a blue new declic and sized up 0.5 but one foot slips out n didn't want to risk that this time but those were kid


----------



## samina

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> I took tts in the new declic. It fits like a dream and so comfortable.
> 
> Samina- This glitter new declic looks like it fits well on u. Very pretty.



Thank you CH soo excited with these sparkly heels


----------



## fumi

crystalhowlett said:


> I took tts in the new declic. It fits like a dream and so comfortable.
> 
> Samina- This glitter new declic looks like it fits well on u. Very pretty.



Does the toebox bother you at all? TIA


----------



## abs678

Zoe Bradley said:


> One of my long-awaited (6 years!!!) UHG has finally arrived. I'm thrilled to present my "lips print" Very Prives which were designed for Diane Furstenberg's runway show in 2006. I found them on eBay - never worn and at an amazing price. Someone please pinch me!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042133


colorblocking at it's best.  loving it!


----------



## martinaa

Zoe Bradley said:


> One of my long-awaited (6 years!!!) UHG has finally arrived. I'm thrilled to present my "lips print" Very Prives which were designed for Diane Furstenberg's runway show in 2006. I found them on eBay - never worn and at an amazing price. Someone please pinch me!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042133



You lucky girt! Congrats on such a cute pair!


----------



## samina

fumi said:
			
		

> Does the toebox bother you at all? TIA



Not really it just needs a bit of breaking in


----------



## SuperGirly

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2040882
> 
> 
> Super vic 100 and mega blocks 42, great combo!!



Wow, I love the shiny timming / straps.  That's a elegant feature.  Approx. how much did you pay for these?!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Zoe Bradley said:


> One of my long-awaited (6 years!!!) UHG has finally arrived. I'm thrilled to present my "lips print" Very Prives which were designed for Diane Furstenberg's runway show in 2006. I found them on eBay - never worn and at an amazing price. Someone please pinch me!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042133



I love your blazer!!!


----------



## poppyseed

Zoe Bradley said:


> One of my long-awaited (6 years!!!) UHG has finally arrived. I'm thrilled to present my "lips print" Very Prives which were designed for Diane Furstenberg's runway show in 2006. I found them on eBay - never worn and at an amazing price. Someone please pinch me!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042133



Congrats on such a great find! They do pop up very rarely on ebay - I know cause I had them on my wishlist for quite a while too, you are one lucky lady!
Love the outfit btw!


----------



## crystalhowlett

SuperGirly said:
			
		

> Wow, I love the shiny timming / straps.  That's a elegant feature.  Approx. how much did you pay for these?!



Thank you. It's strassed all the way around and criss crosses along my toes. I paid a low low price of $400 BNIB!! &#10084;

FUMI- no, the toe box is perfect not tight at all and no smashed toes.  I could wear them all day long.  I hope to find some in beautiful colors with a higher heel!


----------



## poppyseed

samina said:


> On a mission to find glitter heels, tried on the platine NP but 37.5 was slightly too big on my right foot n the elastic strap kept falling down.
> 
> They had red glitter np in Selfridges and then I saw these shimmering away... It's a 37.. But my toes feel squeeshed it's the declic in nude mini glitter will try sock trick in a bit.. What do you think do they look too tight? Plus what do u think of the colour?
> 
> Platine is more of a platinum/white shimmery gold rather then a gold gold
> View attachment 2042214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042219



I love them! Judging by the label, they must be the same colour as my newly accquired nude glitter Balotas and the colour is just amazing! I don't think glitter stretches much though, so you might wanna consider that...


----------



## heychar

samina said:


> On a mission to find glitter heels, tried on the platine NP but 37.5 was slightly too big on my right foot n the elastic strap kept falling down.
> 
> They had red glitter np in Selfridges and then I saw these shimmering away... It's a 37.. But my toes feel squeeshed it's the declic in nude mini glitter will try sock trick in a bit.. What do you think do they look too tight? Plus what do u think of the colour?
> 
> Platine is more of a platinum/white shimmery gold rather then a gold gold
> View attachment 2042214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042219



Congrats love that tone on you I think its the same as my nude glitter LPs to me it can seem browny gold in certain lighting do you find that also? or am I just colour blind!


----------



## megt10

martinaa said:


> I love that color megt! Very cute shoes. I can´t wait to see an outfit pic!



I just posted one, I wore them yesterday for the first time and loved them. They were comfortable and easy to walk in. Lord knows that you could spot me from a mile away. I was surprised that DH liked them.


----------



## samina

heychar said:
			
		

> Congrats love that tone on you I think its the same as my nude glitter LPs to me it can seem browny gold in certain lighting do you find that also? or am I just colour blind!



Yep I took a sneak peek shot on the way home n it was a browny gold but it is defo nude gold


----------



## samina

poppyseed said:
			
		

> I love them! Judging by the label, they must be the same colour as my newly accquired nude glitter Balotas and the colour is just amazing! I don't think glitter stretches much though, so you might wanna consider that...



Really I thought it was still leather underneath n might stretch a tiny bit? I think my foot was swollen quite a bit as I walked loads n was in the evening. I might try them on again tonight n compare toe box in the morning?


----------



## samina

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> Thank you. It's strassed all the way around and criss crosses along my toes. I paid a low low price of $400 BNIB!! &#10084;
> 
> FUMI- no, the toe box is perfect not tight at all and no smashed toes.  I could wear them all day long.  I hope to find some in beautiful colors with a higher heel!



Wow that's an amazing price for these congrats they are beautiful


----------



## soleilbrun

QUOTE=babysweetums;23846272]thank you for all the sweet comments ladies [/QUOTE]

  Filth, flarn, filth! It looks like I may have to get me a pair.


----------



## JessieG

soleilbrun said:


> QUOTE=babysweetums;23846272]thank you for all the sweet comments ladies



  Filth, flarn, filth! It looks like I may have to get me a pair.[/QUOTE]

I'm thinking of getting some too. Would love to see more modelling pics as I have to buy them blind...!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Thank you so much for your kind replies!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

^^ Opps, sorry. Apparently I don't know how to use the multi-quote function just yet!


----------



## PiggyB

Okay ladies, I shouldve taken pics when I first got them but I had to get used to these (I already wore them out for a few hours lol) babies! So as I said before, I didnt have a chance to try the shoes on before I bought them and sized up, im so GLAD I did! The first time I put them on, My feet let loose every expletive word known to man in different languages!!!! After wearing them for A few hours at home, they stretched to fit my foot...now they still feel tight around the toebox and im getting some spillage on the sides I believe....do you ladies think I should take them to a Cobbler to have them stretched for a bit???

anywho....on to the shoes! Bianca 140mm Kid Leather:


----------



## Felicious

Finally found my UHG on eBay, Ronfifi Supra  So comfy - can't wait to wear them out!


----------



## PiggyB

Felicious said:


> Finally found my UGH on eBay, Ronfifi Supra  So comfy - can't wait to wear them out!
> 
> View attachment 2044616
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044617



GORGEOUS!


----------



## Christchrist

Felicious said:


> Finally found my UHG on eBay, Ronfifi Supra  So comfy - can't wait to wear them out!



Oooooohhhhh. Those are sexy sexy


----------



## crystalhowlett

Felicious said:
			
		

> Finally found my UHG on eBay, Ronfifi Supra  So comfy - can't wait to wear them out!



Great pics!!  So cool!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

PiggyB said:
			
		

> Okay ladies, I shouldve taken pics when I first got them but I had to get used to these (I already wore them out for a few hours lol) babies! So as I said before, I didnt have a chance to try the shoes on before I bought them and sized up, im so GLAD I did! The first time I put them on, My feet let loose every expletive word known to man in different languages!!!! After wearing them for A few hours at home, they stretched to fit my foot...now they still feel tight around the toebox and im getting some spillage on the sides I believe....do you ladies think I should take them to a Cobbler to have them stretched for a bit???
> 
> anywho....on to the shoes! Bianca 140mm Kid Leather:



So beautiful!!! 
I would keep doing it myself. So the Shoe is stretch to fit your foot. Bianca stretches out a lot that's y most size down. But of course we r all different. Just keep working her out. She will fit like a glove after a few more wears.


----------



## bitchychinky

Felicious said:


> Finally found my UHG on eBay, Ronfifi Supra  So comfy - can't wait to wear them out!
> 
> View attachment 2044616
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044617



Great snapshots!


----------



## Stacey D

LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Felicious said:


> Finally found my UHG on eBay, Ronfifi Supra  So comfy - can't wait to wear them out!
> 
> View attachment 2044616
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044617



Wow, thoselegs go on for miles. Congrats on your UHG!


----------



## ZiggyLove

Zoe Bradley said:


> One of my long-awaited (6 years!!!) UHG has finally arrived. I'm thrilled to present my "lips print" Very Prives which were designed for Diane Furstenberg's runway show in 2006. I found them on eBay - never worn and at an amazing price. Someone please pinch me!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042133


OMG Those are amazing!! Congrats!


----------



## SuperGirly

crystalhowlett said:


> Thank you. It's strassed all the way around and criss crosses along my toes. I paid a low low price of $400 BNIB!! &#10084;



Holy cow, that's an insane price!  Where did you get 'em?  I've been too scared of fakes on eBay to risk it.


----------



## crystalhowlett

SuperGirly said:
			
		

> Holy cow, that's an insane price!  Where did you get 'em?  I've been too scared of fakes on eBay to risk it.


Retail: over $1500...!!
Well eBay has buyer protection and Paypal as well. Also u should research and ask tons of questions ask for more pictures of weird angles so u know they have the shoe in hand. And Also that's y all the lovely ladies r here to help authenticate for u if u r unable to spot them. 
I knew they needed to b mine instantly. I have bought and sold tons.  I havent come across a fake one yet. (Knock on wood)
I do understand your concern. It's scary out there n the scams only get better.  I saw a pair tonight with vibram rubber soles.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Felicious said:


> Finally found my UHG on eBay, Ronfifi Supra  So comfy - can't wait to wear them out!
> 
> View attachment 2044616
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044617



Those are hot!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Zoe Bradley said:


> One of my long-awaited (6 years!!!) UHG has finally arrived. I'm thrilled to present my "lips print" Very Prives which were designed for Diane Furstenberg's runway show in 2006. I found them on eBay - never worn and at an amazing price. Someone please pinch me!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042133



Unbelievable! I love the print!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

samina said:


> On a mission to find glitter heels, tried on the platine NP but 37.5 was slightly too big on my right foot n the elastic strap kept falling down.
> 
> They had red glitter np in Selfridges and then I saw these shimmering away... It's a 37.. But my toes feel squeeshed it's the declic in nude mini glitter will try sock trick in a bit.. What do you think do they look too tight? Plus what do u think of the colour?
> 
> Platine is more of a platinum/white shimmery gold rather then a gold gold
> View attachment 2042214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042219



I love glitter heels!!! Super jealous!


----------



## poppyseed

So my mission for something bright is complete!

These have arrived yesterday, found them on ebay brand new, just as well since my size is sold out NAP. The colour in amazing!
Flash




No flash


----------



## jlao

Felicious said:


> Finally found my UHG on eBay, Ronfifi Supra  So comfy - can't wait to wear them out!
> 
> View attachment 2044616
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044617


gorgy!!!


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:


> So my mission for something bright is complete!
> 
> These have arrived yesterday, found them on ebay brand new, just as well since my size is sold out NAP. The colour in amazing!
> Flash
> 
> No flash



Congrats girl. They really are amazing


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> Congrats girl. They really are amazing



Thank you! We should exchange notes on what outfits to wear them with


----------



## megt10

poppyseed said:


> So my mission for something bright is complete!
> 
> These have arrived yesterday, found them on ebay brand new, just as well since my size is sold out NAP. The colour in amazing!
> Flash
> 
> View attachment 2045773
> 
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> View attachment 2045774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2045775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2045776


These are gorgeous and the same color as my PP Spikes that arrived yesterday.


----------



## poppyseed

megt10 said:


> These are gorgeous and the same color as my PP Spikes that arrived yesterday.



THank you Meg! Wow I would have loved them with spikes, you lucky girl, we need some pics!


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:


> Thank you! We should exchange notes on what outfits to wear them with



I agree. Hmmmm. Lets get creative


----------



## beagly911

poppyseed said:


> So my mission for something bright is complete!
> 
> These have arrived yesterday, found them on ebay brand new, just as well since my size is sold out NAP. The colour in amazing!
> Flash
> 
> View attachment 2045773
> 
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> View attachment 2045774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2045775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2045776



Love, love, love them poppyseed!!  What a great color!


----------



## fumi

poppyseed said:


> So my mission for something bright is complete!
> 
> These have arrived yesterday, found them on ebay brand new, just as well since my size is sold out NAP. The colour in amazing!
> Flash



Such a pretty color! I have Pigalle Platos in this color and I wear them all the time. The color adds a great pop to any outfit.


----------



## poppyseed

beagly911 said:
			
		

> Love, love, love them poppyseed!!  What a great color!



Thank you beagly!!


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I agree. Hmmmm. Lets get creative



I sat down last night to put few outfits together, mainly blacks, whites, beiges and light pastels...even found a (nearly) matching belt! Saw you outfit black dress with them, looked awesome


----------



## megt10

poppyseed said:


> THank you Meg! Wow I would have loved them with spikes, you lucky girl, we need some pics!



Will try this weekend.


----------



## samina

poppyseed said:
			
		

> I sat down last night to put few outfits together, mainly blacks, whites, beiges and light pastels...even found a (nearly) matching belt! Saw you outfit black dress with them, looked awesome



Love the colour soo pretty


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:


> I sat down last night to put few outfits together, mainly blacks, whites, beiges and light pastels...even found a (nearly) matching belt! Saw you outfit black dress with them, looked awesome



Ok I want to see these on you


----------



## hermosa_vogue

poppyseed said:


> So my mission for something bright is complete!
> 
> These have arrived yesterday, found them on ebay brand new, just as well since my size is sold out NAP. The colour in amazing!
> Flash
> 
> View attachment 2045773
> 
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> View attachment 2045774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2045775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2045776



Lovely!  Are they the rose matador?


----------



## CallMeSteph

Felicious said:


> Finally found my UHG on eBay, Ronfifi Supra  So comfy - can't wait to wear them out!
> 
> View attachment 2044616
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044617



OMG I LOVE these! So sexy!!


----------



## pauline1986




----------



## Christchrist

Pretty. You gonna wear them with jeans? Any plans?


----------



## megt10

pauline1986 said:


>



These are so fun and cute.


----------



## nillacobain

pauline1986 said:


>



Love these!


----------



## megt10

Speaking of fun and cute I got these the other day.


----------



## beagly911

pauline1986 said:


>


oh soo much fun!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Speaking of fun and cute I got these the other day.


Those are great meg!  Great sandal!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Those are great meg!  Great sandal!



Thanks Beagly. I am really trying to get some more shoes that will be great with shorts and really casual outfits. Not to mention easy to walk in for long periods of time.


----------



## pauline1986

Christchrist said:


> Pretty. You gonna wear them with jeans? Any plans?



Am still debating on what to wear with these..Any ideas?


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Speaking of fun and cute I got these the other day.



Look how cute with your rolled up jeans


----------



## Christchrist

pauline1986 said:


> Am still debating on what to wear with these..Any ideas?



I'm horrible with wedges. I don't wear them so I'm the worst with advice lol


----------



## AEGIS

Felicious said:


> Finally found my UHG on eBay, Ronfifi Supra  So comfy - can't wait to wear them out!
> 
> View attachment 2044616
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044617





congrats!


----------



## AEGIS

poppyseed said:


> So my mission for something bright is complete!
> 
> These have arrived yesterday, found them on ebay brand new, just as well since my size is sold out NAP. The colour in amazing!
> Flash
> 
> View attachment 2045773
> 
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> View attachment 2045774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2045775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2045776



great pop of color!



crystalhowlett said:


> Retail: over $1500...!!
> Well eBay has buyer protection and Paypal as well. Also u should research and ask tons of questions ask for more pictures of weird angles so u know they have the shoe in hand. And Also that's y all the lovely ladies r here to help authenticate for u if u r unable to spot them.
> I knew they needed to b mine instantly. I have bought and sold tons.  I havent come across a fake one yet. (Knock on wood)
> I do understand your concern. It's scary out there n the scams only get better.  I saw a pair tonight with vibram rubber soles.





ahh it was you who got that steal! i really wished they were my size. those boots are so sexymexy!


----------



## AEGIS

samina said:


> Really I thought it was still leather underneath n might stretch a tiny bit? I think my foot was swollen quite a bit as I walked loads n was in the evening. I might try them on again tonight n compare toe box in the morning?





there is leather underneath..they should switch


----------



## megt10

Here are the best shoe pics ever of my new PP Rose Paris Spikes. The first pic my cat Princess looks like she is praying to the shoes. She really wanted to chew on them, but was trying to be good.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Here are the best shoe pics ever of my new PP Rose Paris Spikes. The first pic my cat Princess looks like she is praying to the shoes. She really wanted to chew on them, but was trying to be good.



Pretty princess


----------



## chilecorona

megt10 said:


> Here are the best shoe pics ever of my new PP Rose Paris Spikes. The first pic my cat Princess looks like she is praying to the shoes. She really wanted to chew on them, but was trying to be good.



So cute!!! (the shoes too).


----------



## chilecorona

Felicious said:


> Finally found my UHG on eBay, Ronfifi Supra  So comfy - can't wait to wear them out!
> 
> Well done and CONGRATS on your UHG find. Very risque and sexy boots.


----------



## fumi

megt10 said:


> Here are the best shoe pics ever of my new PP Rose Paris Spikes. The first pic my cat Princess looks like she is praying to the shoes. She really wanted to chew on them, but was trying to be good.



The color is cool!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> Here are the best shoe pics ever of my new PP Rose Paris Spikes. The first pic my cat Princess looks like she is praying to the shoes. She really wanted to chew on them, but was trying to be good.


You kitty cat is so cute!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Here are the best shoe pics ever of my new PP Rose Paris Spikes. The first pic my cat Princess looks like she is praying to the shoes. She really wanted to chew on them, but was trying to be good.



Those are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> Speaking of fun and cute I got these the other day.



Those look cute and comfy


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

poppyseed said:


> So my mission for something bright is complete!
> 
> These have arrived yesterday, found them on ebay brand new, just as well since my size is sold out NAP. The colour in amazing!
> Flash
> 
> View attachment 2045773
> 
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> View attachment 2045774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2045775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2045776


Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## poppyseed

fumi said:


> Such a pretty color! I have Pigalle Platos in this color and I wear them all the time. The color adds a great pop to any outfit.



Thank you, that's great to know, cause you know most of my CLs are sort of neutral colours, I was a bit worried about this colour, especially since I'm not one for pink, but I love it...it's not a sweet pink, it's more like a poison pink if that's makes sense, so that's OK


----------



## poppyseed

samina said:


> Love the colour soo pretty



Thank you!



Christchrist said:


> Ok I want to see these on you



Will try asap!



hermosa_vogue said:


> Lovely!  Are they the rose matador?



I'm pretty sure they are, though it's hard to capture the colour in photos right...


----------



## poppyseed

AEGIS said:


> great pop of color!



Thank you Aegis!


----------



## poppyseed

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Gorgeous color!!!



Thank you!


----------



## poppyseed

megt10 said:


> Here are the best shoe pics ever of my new PP Rose Paris Spikes. The first pic my cat Princess looks like she is praying to the shoes. She really wanted to chew on them, but was trying to be good.



Wow meg, they are beautiful! And so is Princess!! I thought I didn't need both Rose Matador and Rose Paris, but I might do...


----------



## megt10

chilecorona said:


> So cute!!! (the shoes too).





fumi said:


> The color is cool!





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You kitty cat is so cute!!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are gorgeous!!!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those look cute and comfy





poppyseed said:


> Wow meg, they are beautiful! And so is Princess!! I thought I didn't need both Rose Matador and Rose Paris, but I might do...



Thank you ladies so much. Princess is a shoe girl too. When I take my shoes off she like to lay on them and I swear she looks like she is trying to hatch some more. That has become code in my house. When I say Princess is hatching shoes that means I have another pair coming. Sounds so much better that way than I have bought another pair of shoes.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

megt10 said:


> Thank you ladies so much. Princess is a shoe girl too. When I take my shoes off she like to lay on them and I swear she looks like she is trying to hatch some more. That has become code in my house. When I say Princess is hatching shoes that means I have another pair coming. Sounds so much better that way than I have bought another pair of shoes.


You are lucky to have Princess!  My baby boy Athos, a norwegian forest cat, tries to pee on my favs.  He thinks by destroying my shoes, I will not have a way to leave the house hahaha!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> Here are the best shoe pics ever of my new PP Rose Paris Spikes. The first pic my cat Princess looks like she is praying to the shoes. She really wanted to chew on them, but was trying to be good.


Gorgeous meg and Princess is beautiful!


----------



## Christchrist

Got my 2nd cut pivoine FILO kid. Last pair! So excited. They are 1/2 too big but I'm willing to pad with the deal I got 
Different lighting


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Got my 2nd cut pivoine FILO kid. Last pair! So excited. They are 1/2 too big but I'm willing to pad with the deal I got
> Different lighting
> 
> View attachment 2050298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050304


I absolutely love them on you!!! Congrats hun!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I absolutely love them on you!!! Congrats hun!!!!



Thanks girl


----------



## indypup

Christchrist said:


> Got my 2nd cut pivoine FILO kid. Last pair! So excited. They are 1/2 too big but I'm willing to pad with the deal I got
> Different lighting
> 
> View attachment 2050298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050304



The color!! :faints:  I love them, CC!


----------



## Christchrist

indypup said:


> The color!! :faints:  I love them, CC!



Thanks Indy. Got them for 319!! I was on the moon


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Got my 2nd cut pivoine FILO kid. Last pair! So excited. They are 1/2 too big but I'm willing to pad with the deal I got
> Different lighting
> 
> View attachment 2050298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050304



OMG Lady they are just an amazing colour.  Much nicer than the patent pivoine I have


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> OMG Lady they are just an amazing colour.  Much nicer than the patent pivoine I have



I sold my patent in hopes of finding these. I'm very happy


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Got my 2nd cut pivoine FILO kid. Last pair! So excited. They are 1/2 too big but I'm willing to pad with the deal I got
> Different lighting
> 
> View attachment 2050298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050304


Gorgeous CC!!  The color is TDF!!!


----------



## beagly911

New to me and a steal...Navy Patent Simple 70


----------



## abs678

Christchrist said:


> Thanks Indy. Got them for 319!! I was on the moon


319?! so worth it, congrats.


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous CC!!  The color is TDF!!!



Thanks beagly.  I love them


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> New to me and a steal...Navy Patent Simple 70



That color is so rich. Perfect heel height for all day wear


----------



## Christchrist

abs678 said:


> 319?! so worth it, congrats.



I lucked out. They were a return


----------



## megt10

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You are lucky to have Princess!  My baby boy Athos, a norwegian forest cat, tries to pee on my favs.  He thinks by destroying my shoes, I will not have a way to leave the house hahaha!


Thanks Helen. It sounds like he is marking his territory. I pick up and put away all my good shoes because Princess likes to chew on them. The PP Spikes were especially tempting to her.


beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous meg and Princess is beautiful!


Thank you Beagly. She is such a sweet girl.


Christchrist said:


> Got my 2nd cut pivoine FILO kid. Last pair! So excited. They are 1/2 too big but I'm willing to pad with the deal I got
> Different lighting
> 
> View attachment 2050298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050304


I love the color CC, huge congrats.


beagly911 said:


> New to me and a steal...Navy Patent Simple 70


They are perfect Beagly and they look great on you. You will get so much wear out of these classics.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> I love the color CC, huge congrats.



Thanks meg . Us and our shoes. Ha


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> That color is so rich. Perfect heel height for all day wear


Thanks CC, they fit perfectly, I'm so excited!!



megt10 said:


> Thanks Helen. It sounds like he is marking his territory. I pick up and put away all my good shoes because Princess likes to chew on them. The PP Spikes were especially tempting to her.
> 
> Thank you Beagly. She is such a sweet girl.
> 
> I love the color CC, huge congrats.
> 
> They are perfect Beagly and they look great on you. You will get so much wear out of these classics.


I can't wait to wear them, the color is even better IRL!!


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> Thanks Indy. Got them for 319!! I was on the moon



Me = Jelly. Where?
The look awesome on you.


----------



## Christchrist

akillian24 said:


> Me = Jelly. Where?
> The look awesome on you.



Barney's. it was a return after the sale.  She called me right away


----------



## indypup

Christchrist said:


> Thanks Indy. Got them for 319!! I was on the moon



$319!   I seriously love colors like this on kid leather!  I guess eBay is my best bet for these now since yours were a return, huh?


----------



## indypup

beagly911 said:


> New to me and a steal...Navy Patent Simple 70



I love these!!  Navy patent is one of my favorites!


----------



## Christchrist

indypup said:


> $319!   I seriously love colors like this on kid leather!  I guess eBay is my best bet for these now since yours were a return, huh?



Yea. She said if another gets returned she will tell me. There are 3 on eBay


----------



## beagly911

indypup said:


> I love these!!  Navy patent is one of my favorites!


Thank you indypup!  I just couldn't pass up the color!!


----------



## iamonheel

First time post, not just CL^^

CL in this pic are Pigalle 120 Filo and Very Priv ^^


----------



## Christchrist

iamonheel said:


> First time post, not just CL^^
> 
> CL in this pic are Pigalle 120 Filo and Very Priv ^^



Twinsies on the vp and piggy. Love your collection. Very sassy and fun


----------



## hermosa_vogue

iamonheel said:


> First time post, not just CL^^
> 
> CL in this pic are Pigalle 120 Filo and Very Priv ^^



Amazing!  Love those Valentino bow pumps


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> Got my 2nd cut pivoine FILO kid. Last pair! So excited. They are 1/2 too big but I'm willing to pad with the deal I got
> Different lighting
> 
> View attachment 2050298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050301
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050304



What a steal CC!! They're stunning


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Got my 2nd cut pivoine FILO kid. Last pair! So excited. They are 1/2 too big but I'm willing to pad with the deal I got
> Different lighting



The perfect cranberry color


----------



## DebbiNC

Christchrist said:


> Got my 2nd cut pivoine FILO kid. Last pair! So excited. They are 1/2 too big but I'm willing to pad with the deal I got
> Different lighting



OMG!!!! They are gorgeous! I just love the Filo! And the color is TDF!


----------



## Christchrist

poppyseed said:


> What a steal CC!! They're stunning





fumi said:


> The perfect cranberry color





DebbiNC said:


> OMG!!!! They are gorgeous! I just love the Filo! And the color is TDF!



Thank you ladies. They are a great color


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

beagly911 said:


> Lovely Loubiwhirl!!



Sorry its late but  !!


----------



## hywxin

Felicious said:


> Finally found my UHG on eBay, Ronfifi Supra  So comfy - can't wait to wear them out!




!!!! Sooo gorgeous on you! How do these fit? TTS? These are my UHG too


----------



## crystalhowlett

megt10 said:
			
		

> Speaking of fun and cute I got these the other day.



How do u like the cataclou 60? I'm debating over them....  Look great on u.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Cute Pauline 1986!!  
We r twins!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

AEGIS said:
			
		

> great pop of color!
> 
> ahh it was you who got that steal! i really wished they were my size. those boots are so sexymexy!



I didn't get any boots AEGIS. I bought some super Vic. I think that's what I was talking about. They were a steal though. ; )


----------



## crystalhowlett

megt10 said:
			
		

> Here are the best shoe pics ever of my new PP Rose Paris Spikes. The first pic my cat Princess looks like she is praying to the shoes. She really wanted to chew on them, but was trying to be good.



Omg am I the only one trying to see the shoe store behind the PP and princess !! ; ) 
Wow meg. Can u do a closet pan please!! I think I've died and gone to heaven.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Got my 2nd cut pivoine FILO kid. Last pair! So excited. They are 1/2 too big but I'm willing to pad with the deal I got
> Different lighting



Oh love the color on you!!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

beagly911 said:
			
		

> New to me and a steal...Navy Patent Simple 70



Nice Beagly!!! They r pretty and I bet comfy. I'm enjoying my close to the ground heels as well ; )


----------



## crystalhowlett

iamonheel said:
			
		

> First time post, not just CL^^
> 
> CL in this pic are Pigalle 120 Filo and Very Priv ^^



Beautiful haul!!!


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> Oh love the color on you!!!



Thank you crystal


----------



## megt10

iamonheel said:


> First time post, not just CL^^
> 
> CL in this pic are Pigalle 120 Filo and Very Priv ^^



Beautiful shoes! How do you like the Valentino?


----------



## megt10

crystalhowlett said:


> Omg am I the only one trying to see the shoe store behind the PP and princess !! ; )
> Wow meg. Can u do a closet pan please!! I think I've died and gone to heaven.



Lol, I actually have a closet thread that I did when I had the closet built. Here is the link.
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/creating-my-couture-loft-closet-689728.html


----------



## iamonheel

Christchrist said:


> Got my 2nd cut pivoine FILO kid. Last pair! So excited. They are 1/2 too big but I'm willing to pad with the deal I got
> Different lighting
> 
> View attachment 2050298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050304


OMG, that's lovely, I have FILO in red as well


----------



## megt10

crystalhowlett said:


> How do u like the cataclou 60? I'm debating over them....  Look great on u.



I really like them. I need to have one more whole added so that they are secure enough on my feet. They only come in whole sizes and I am a 38.5 so the straps are a bit loose but as you can see I couldn't have taken them any smaller. I have a few CL wedge sandals from last year but didn't wear them that much since the are pretty high and I never feel very secure walking in them. On these the little studs sparkle and being flat are very walkable and comfortable.


----------



## iamonheel

megt10 said:


> Beautiful shoes! How do you like the Valentino?


Get them from net-a-porter. From the online picture I think it was in some dark gray.

But when it arrive it is in very elegance BLACK satin, my favorite color !!

It is also comfortable and perfect fit.


----------



## abs678

megt10 said:


> I really like them. I need to have one more whole added so that they are secure enough on my feet. They only come in whole sizes and I am a 38.5 so the straps are a bit loose but as you can see I couldn't have taken them any smaller. I have a few CL wedge sandals from last year but didn't wear them that much since the are pretty high and I never feel very secure walking in them. On these the little studs sparkle and being flat are very walkable and comfortable.


Thanks for linking your closet thread.  I enjoyed looking at your adorable kitties and papillon (I have a female one that's white and red).  So cute!


----------



## Christchrist

iamonheel said:


> OMG, that's lovely, I have FILO in red as well



It's beauty I tell ya. You must love them


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Got my 2nd cut pivoine FILO kid. Last pair! So excited. They are 1/2 too big but I'm willing to pad with the deal I got
> Different lighting
> 
> View attachment 2050298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050304



Those are gorgeous! I love the color!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

iamonheel said:


> First time post, not just CL^^
> 
> CL in this pic are Pigalle 120 Filo and Very Priv ^^



Beautiful collection!


----------



## AEGIS

iamonheel said:


> First time post, not just CL^^
> 
> CL in this pic are Pigalle 120 Filo and Very Priv ^^





great shoe collection


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Felicious said:


> Just got my Christmas present  Big Kiss flat in patent mint - so cute!
> 
> View attachment 2011555
> 
> My cat gave them a big kiss, she have a passion for shoes too  I hurried up and saved them tho...



*Suuuuper cute these in Greenpeace *


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

iamonheel said:


> First time post, not just CL^^
> 
> CL in this pic are Pigalle 120 Filo and Very Priv ^^



Great collection!!


----------



## JessieG

megt10 said:


> Lol, I actually have a closet thread that I did when I had the closet built. Here is the link.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/creating-my-couture-loft-closet-689728.html



Far out meg....your closet is unbelievable. Love that its up in the loft. Those stairs are gorgeous. The whole thing is truly amazing. I've been designing my walk in closet for the last 2 1/2 yrs...(and the house)....I tell my husband and architect I don't care about the rest of the house...just my closet!!!


----------



## megt10

abs678 said:


> Thanks for linking your closet thread.  I enjoyed looking at your adorable kitties and papillon (I have a female one that's white and red).  So cute!


You are welcome. My papillon Nick is my baby. They are my favorite breed.


iamonheel said:


> Get them from net-a-porter. From the online picture I think it was in some dark gray.
> 
> But when it arrive it is in very elegance BLACK satin, my favorite color !!
> 
> It is also comfortable and perfect fit.


Thanks I have been looking at this style. Recently I have fallen in love with Valentino.


JessieG said:


> Far out meg....your closet is unbelievable. Love that its up in the loft. Those stairs are gorgeous. The whole thing is truly amazing. I've been designing my walk in closet for the last 2 1/2 yrs...(and the house)....I tell my husband and architect I don't care about the rest of the house...just my closet!!!



LOL Jessie, I know about just wanting the closet. It was my last renovation and having pretty much gutted and rebuilt the house I wasn't sure DH was going to be ok living through 1 more reno. I am so glad I did it now.


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> Far out meg....your closet is unbelievable. Love that its up in the loft. Those stairs are gorgeous. The whole thing is truly amazing. I've been designing my walk in closet for the last 2 1/2 yrs...(and the house)....I tell my husband and architect I don't care about the rest of the house...just my closet!!!



I'm in love.  You need a crazy closet like that too Jess. I need to move. Ha


----------



## chilecorona

I consider these my Cinderella shoes!


----------



## Christchrist

chilecorona said:


> I consider these my Cinderella shoes!



Well hello cindarelly


----------



## beagly911

chilecorona said:


> View attachment 2052680
> 
> 
> I consider these my Cinderella shoes!



chile, those are fantastic!!


----------



## chilecorona

Christchrist said:


> Well hello cindarelly





beagly911 said:


> chile, those are fantastic!!



Thank you


----------



## megt10

chilecorona said:


> View attachment 2052680
> 
> 
> I consider these my Cinderella shoes!



They are beautiful shoes, congrats.


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> I'm in love.  You need a crazy closet like that too Jess. I need to move. Ha



I've been dreaming about it for over 2 years. It's a long project in the making...eventually I'll have my amazing closet...Meg's is just stunning tho...those stairs leading up to it...ahh!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> I've been dreaming about it for over 2 years. It's a long project in the making...eventually I'll have my amazing closet...Meg's is just stunning tho...those stairs leading up to it...ahh!



I know right! If I ever build a house that's in the plans. Ha


----------



## megt10

JessieG said:


> I've been dreaming about it for over 2 years. It's a long project in the making...eventually I'll have my amazing closet...Meg's is just stunning tho...those stairs leading up to it...ahh!


Thank you so much Jessie. I hope that you do a thread for your closet too. I love looking at them and got so many ideas for mine from looking at other peoples closets. The stairs are really beautiful and they needed to be since they are the first thing you see when you walk into the bedroom. 


Christchrist said:


> I know right! If I ever build a house that's in the plans. Ha



Thanks CC. Even though we didn't actually build the house we kinda rebuild it once we moved in. If it wasn't for tpf I wouldn't have needed that closet


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

iamonheel said:


> First time post, not just CL^^
> 
> CL in this pic are Pigalle 120 Filo and Very Priv ^^


Shoe Heaven


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Never did I think I would go for these, for I thought they were too trendy for me.  Boy did I change my mind and just in time before they sold out.  Thank God!!!  You know who you are, you enabler you!!!:kiss:

Pigalle 120 Graffiti!!!  I am in Luurrrvvveeee!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much Jessie. I hope that you do a thread for your closet too. I love looking at them and got so many ideas for mine from looking at other peoples closets. The stairs are really beautiful and they needed to be since they are the first thing you see when you walk into the bedroom.
> 
> Thanks CC. Even though we didn't actually build the house we kinda rebuild it once we moved in. If it wasn't for tpf I wouldn't have needed that closet



It does encourage shopping


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Never did I think I would go for these, for I thought they were too trendy for me.  Boy did I change my mind and just in time before they sold out.  Thank God!!!  You know who you are, you enabler you!!!:kiss:
> 
> Pigalle 120 Graffiti!!!  I am in Luurrrvvveeee!!!!



Lol. Glad I could be of assistance babe


----------



## Christchrist

Finally!! Black kid piggy 120. Woot woot. Love love


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Finally!! Black kid piggy 120. Woot woot. Love love



These are so on my list!! I'm hoping to get them next time I'm in NYC. Congrats, they are super gorgeous!!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> These are so on my list!! I'm hoping to get them next time I'm in NYC. Congrats, they are super gorgeous!!



They just got them at Madison and should be getting a new shipment


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Lol. Glad I could be of assistance babe


YOU ARE DA BEST HUN!!! LOVE YOU!!!


----------



## megt10

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Never did I think I would go for these, for I thought they were too trendy for me.  Boy did I change my mind and just in time before they sold out.  Thank God!!!  You know who you are, you enabler you!!!:kiss:
> 
> Pigalle 120 Graffiti!!!  I am in Luurrrvvveeee!!!!


I love these. They are gorgeous on you Helen.


Christchrist said:


> It does encourage shopping


Oh yeah 


Christchrist said:


> Finally!! Black kid piggy 120. Woot woot. Love love
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054201
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054207


These are so classic you are going to get so much wear out of them.


----------



## fumi

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Never did I think I would go for these, for I thought they were too trendy for me.  Boy did I change my mind and just in time before they sold out.  Thank God!!!  You know who you are, you enabler you!!!:kiss:
> 
> Pigalle 120 Graffiti!!!  I am in Luurrrvvveeee!!!!



They look fantastic on you! You have such great looking legs.


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> I love these. They are gorgeous on you Helen.
> 
> Oh yeah
> 
> These are so classic you are going to get so much wear out of them.



Thanks meg. I'm hoping to


----------



## JessieG

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Never did I think I would go for these, for I thought they were too trendy for me.  Boy did I change my mind and just in time before they sold out.  Thank God!!!  You know who you are, you enabler you!!!:kiss:
> 
> Pigalle 120 Graffiti!!!  I am in Luurrrvvveeee!!!!



She did the same thing to me....I love them. They look so much better on you and CC than me tho...! Gorgey!!


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> It does encourage shopping



OMG....it's going to be the death of me!


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> Finally!! Black kid piggy 120. Woot woot. Love love



Nice..!


----------



## JessieG

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much Jessie. I hope that you do a thread for your closet too. I love looking at them and got so many ideas for mine from looking at other peoples closets. The stairs are really beautiful and they needed to be since they are the first thing you see when you walk into the bedroom.
> 
> Thanks CC. Even though we didn't actually build the house we kinda rebuild it once we moved in. If it wasn't for tpf I wouldn't have needed that closet



I will post...it's still a while off. We're hoping to start building late this year but will be building a pool house to live in first while we do the main house. It's still going to be ages before its done. My closet will probably be one of the last things we finish so still years away. Just leaves me more time to plan and perfect!! I didn't think to look at people's walk ins, only that I saw your link (plus I always try to get a look at your amazing closet as we get a peak in your shoe pics!! 

How bad is this forum....but so totally good at the same time!!


----------



## kham

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Never did I think I would go for these, for I thought they were too trendy for me.  Boy did I change my mind and just in time before they sold out.  Thank God!!!  You know who you are, you enabler you!!!:kiss:
> 
> Pigalle 120 Graffiti!!!  I am in Luurrrvvveeee!!!!



Congrats!! They look great on you! I bought that pair as well. I went in the store for one pair in particular and after trying these on, I had to take them with me.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Never did I think I would go for these, for I thought they were too trendy for me.  Boy did I change my mind and just in time before they sold out.  Thank God!!!  You know who you are, you enabler you!!!:kiss:
> 
> Pigalle 120 Graffiti!!!  I am in Luurrrvvveeee!!!!



Those are hot on you! COngrats!


----------



## Suexcelencia

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Never got around to posting these surprisingly comfy heels which I "got" from a great TPFer...*Jenay*...enjoy...
> 
> Black Kid Leather Daffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Blue Suede Daffs



Lovely!!!

Question on height... I have a pair of Zanotti's 6" heels ...
These Louboutins are listed as 6" heels as well but with a higher platform. 

Did you find a significant difference between these (your Daf) and other high heels you may have in terms of making you a bit Too Tall....tall is great but I mean like so much people who know you are shocked... 

My Zanottis make me considerably taller and not sure if I would go even higher, I think people would laugh at me!  
because I'm so petite and would be such a difference. 

I'm thinking on getting them but can't test them (sold out) in stores....Thank you


----------



## maryelle

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Never did I think I would go for these, for I thought they were too trendy for me.  Boy did I change my mind and just in time before they sold out.  Thank God!!!  You know who you are, you enabler you!!!:kiss:
> 
> Pigalle 120 Graffiti!!!  I am in Luurrrvvveeee!!!!



i think they look great on you!


----------



## maryelle

Christchrist said:


> Finally!! Black kid piggy 120. Woot woot. Love love
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054201
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054207



such a great classic


----------



## Christchrist

maryelle said:


> such a great classic



I agree. Thanks Mary


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Never did I think I would go for these, for I thought they were too trendy for me.  Boy did I change my mind and just in time before they sold out.  Thank God!!!  You know who you are, you enabler you!!!:kiss:
> 
> Pigalle 120 Graffiti!!!  I am in Luurrrvvveeee!!!!



These look amazing on you *Helen*!!!
The color pallette is so unique!!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Hi everyone. I'm new to this thread and thought I'd share my latest CL purchase..Fifi Spikes in black 100mm. I went to Saks to get a pair of the color block slingbacks but fell in love immediately with these. They look so much better in person than at Neimanmarcus online.  Thanks for letting me share. I love these shoes!


----------



## megt10

Mrs. MFH said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to this thread and thought I'd share my latest CL purchase..Fifi Spikes in black 100mm. I went to Saks to get a pair of the color block slingbacks but fell in love immediately with these. They look so much better in person than at Neimanmarcus online.  Thanks for letting me share. I love these shoes!
> 
> View attachment 2056965



They are fantastic. Love them on you, congrats.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Thanks Meg. I love your collection and your closet!!!!! nice work


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to this thread and thought I'd share my latest CL purchase..Fifi Spikes in black 100mm. I went to Saks to get a pair of the color block slingbacks but fell in love immediately with these. They look so much better in person than at Neimanmarcus online.  Thanks for letting me share. I love these shoes!



I love them on you. So glad someone got them and posted. Congrats


----------



## wannaprada

Mrs. MFH said:
			
		

> Hi everyone. I'm new to this thread and thought I'd share my latest CL purchase..Fifi Spikes in black 100mm. I went to Saks to get a pair of the color block slingbacks but fell in love immediately with these. They look so much better in person than at Neimanmarcus online.  Thanks for letting me share. I love these shoes!



They look great on you! Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

Mrs. MFH said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to this thread and thought I'd share my latest CL purchase..Fifi Spikes in black 100mm. I went to Saks to get a pair of the color block slingbacks but fell in love immediately with these. They look so much better in person than at Neimanmarcus online.  Thanks for letting me share. I love these shoes!
> 
> View attachment 2056965


Fantastic!!  Congrats!


----------



## JessieG

Mrs. MFH said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to this thread and thought I'd share my latest CL purchase..Fifi Spikes in black 100mm. I went to Saks to get a pair of the color block slingbacks but fell in love immediately with these. They look so much better in person than at Neimanmarcus online.  Thanks for letting me share. I love these shoes!



They look hot!


----------



## maryelle

Mrs. MFH said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to this thread and thought I'd share my latest CL purchase..Fifi Spikes in black 100mm. I went to Saks to get a pair of the color block slingbacks but fell in love immediately with these. They look so much better in person than at Neimanmarcus online.  Thanks for letting me share. I love these shoes!



Those are killer! I think they're definitely a better choice


----------



## crystalhowlett

Mrs. MFH said:
			
		

> Hi everyone. I'm new to this thread and thought I'd share my latest CL purchase..Fifi Spikes in black 100mm. I went to Saks to get a pair of the color block slingbacks but fell in love immediately with these. They look so much better in person than at Neimanmarcus online.  Thanks for letting me share. I love these shoes!



Gorgeous!!!! Great choice over the color block slings!!


----------



## mkwz

These are my favorite shoes!!

Pigalle Spikes Flat Patent Calf








Pigalle Spikes 100 Patent


----------



## Christchrist

mkwz said:


> These are my favorite shoes!!
> 
> Pigalle Spikes Flat Patent Calf
> 
> 
> Pigalle Spikes 100 Patent



I can't pull the picture up but they sound lovely


----------



## lovemysavior

Hi everyone...my DH surprised me with these in Friday for my birthday.


----------



## chilecorona

lovemysavior said:


> Hi everyone...my DH surprised me with these in Friday for my birthday.



Beautiful, happy birthday!


----------



## Christchrist

lovemysavior said:


> Hi everyone...my DH surprised me with these in Friday for my birthday.



Happy birthday! Plum FILO is Tdf. Rich beautiful color. Congrats


----------



## beagly911

lovemysavior said:


> Hi everyone...my DH surprised me with these in Friday for my birthday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2058307


They are gorgeous!!  What a great DH!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## soleilbrun

lovemysavior said:


> Hi everyone...my DH surprised me with these in Friday for my birthday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2058307



Congratulations and happy birthday!


----------



## Christchrist

LeatherBoots said:


> Purchased the Lipsinka 120's at Bergdorf Goodman in a size 42 last month. Surprisingly comfortable! love them. they started my brand new pigalle 120 obsession
> sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/394891_10152376502075405_2106305480_n.jpg



Oh yey congrats. It's a great shoe


----------



## Christchrist

LeatherBoots said:


> just added the photo, didn't know you couldn't use Facebook photo links!



You can! Sweet


----------



## Christchrist

LeatherBoots said:


> Purchased the Lipsinka 120's at Bergdorf Goodman in a size 42 last month. Surprisingly comfortable! love them. they started my brand new pigalle 120 obsession



I love them!


----------



## Christchrist

LeatherBoots said:


> also purchased the Silver Specchio Pigalle 120's on eBay last month. they are broken in (which i love, less pain for me!) and only cost me 400$. They do have a few minor scratches though, anyone have any secrets to making the scratches less noticeable? the silver specchio is hard to work with :/





LeatherBoots said:


> the third pair that I bought last month were the Bang Bang ankle boots. perfect for day time. I bought them on eBay as well, lightly worn for 500$



Dang you scored. I don't know how to fix the scratches


----------



## fumi

LeatherBoots said:


> Purchased the Lipsinka 120's at Bergdorf Goodman in a size 42 last month. Surprisingly comfortable! love them. they started my brand new pigalle 120 obsession



I love these! They look hot!



LeatherBoots said:


> also purchased the Silver Specchio Pigalle 120's on eBay last month. they are broken in (which i love, less pain for me!) and only cost me 400$. They do have a few minor scratches though, anyone have any secrets to making the scratches less noticeable? the silver specchio is hard to work with :/



congrats! The silver is amazing!


----------



## jetsetheart

LeatherBoots said:


> Purchased the Lipsinka 120's at Bergdorf Goodman in a size 42 last month. Surprisingly comfortable! love them. they started my brand new pigalle 120 obsession



These are so hot!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mrs. MFH said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to this thread and thought I'd share my latest CL purchase..Fifi Spikes in black 100mm. I went to Saks to get a pair of the color block slingbacks but fell in love immediately with these. They look so much better in person than at Neimanmarcus online.  Thanks for letting me share. I love these shoes!
> 
> View attachment 2056965



THose are hot on you!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Finally!! Black kid piggy 120. Woot woot. Love love
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054201
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054207



Classic!!! I love!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Classic!!! I love!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LeatherBoots said:


> Purchased the Lipsinka 120's at Bergdorf Goodman in a size 42 last month. Surprisingly comfortable! love them. they started my brand new pigalle 120 obsession



THose are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

LeatherBoots said:


> also purchased the Silver Specchio Pigalle 120's on eBay last month. they are broken in (which i love, less pain for me!) and only cost me 400$. They do have a few minor scratches though, anyone have any secrets to making the scratches less noticeable? the silver specchio is hard to work with :/



Yum silver! I don't see those anymore! Good find!


----------



## lovemysavior

Thank you everyone for your sweet comments and birthday wishes


----------



## abs678

LeatherBoots said:


> Purchased the Lipsinka 120's at Bergdorf Goodman in a size 42 last month. Surprisingly comfortable! love them. they started my brand new pigalle 120 obsession


wow. I really, really like those.  They look fabulous on.  I'm keeping my eyes open for a pair my size now.


----------



## sophe

LeatherBoots said:


> also purchased the Silver Specchio Pigalle 120's on eBay last month. they are broken in (which i love, less pain for me!) and only cost me 400$. They do have a few minor scratches though, anyone have any secrets to making the scratches less noticeable? the silver specchio is hard to work with :/





LeatherBoots said:


> Purchased the Lipsinka 120's at Bergdorf Goodman in a size 42 last month. Surprisingly comfortable! love them. they started my brand new pigalle 120 obsession



OMG! they are so sexy on you!!! can't stop staring...


----------



## megt10

Mrs. MFH said:


> Thanks Meg. I love your collection and your closet!!!!! nice work


Thank you.


lovemysavior said:


> Hi everyone...my DH surprised me with these in Friday for my birthday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2058307


Gorgeous shoes, happy birthday!


LeatherBoots said:


> Purchased the Lipsinka 120's at Bergdorf Goodman in a size 42 last month. Surprisingly comfortable! love them. they started my brand new pigalle 120 obsession





LeatherBoots said:


> also purchased the Silver Specchio Pigalle 120's on eBay last month. they are broken in (which i love, less pain for me!) and only cost me 400$. They do have a few minor scratches though, anyone have any secrets to making the scratches less noticeable? the silver specchio is hard to work with :/





LeatherBoots said:


> the third pair that I bought last month were the Bang Bang ankle boots. perfect for day time. I bought them on eBay as well, lightly worn for 500$



Love all of your purchases.


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

lovemysavior said:


> Hi everyone...my DH surprised me with these in Friday for my birthday.



Lush! Happy birthday! X


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

mkwz said:


> These are my favorite shoes!!
> 
> Pigalle Spikes Flat Patent Calf
> 
> 
> Pigalle Spikes 100 Patent



I am in love with the flats! Are they this season?


----------



## akillian24

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Never did I think I would go for these, for I thought they were too trendy for me.  Boy did I change my mind and just in time before they sold out.  Thank God!!!  You know who you are, you enabler you!!!:kiss:
> 
> Pigalle 120 Graffiti!!!  I am in Luurrrvvveeee!!!!



You already know we are shoe twins because you helped me with the sizing a ways back.  I lurve my Piggy graffitis!  I actually wore them to a Mardi Gras dance party this weekend and people went crazy-  men especially for whatever reason were coming up to compliment my shoes.  They are so much fun!

Congrats and enjoy. They are awesome!


----------



## Souzie

Lovely new purchases everyone!!!

Haven't been here in ages and thought I'd post some of my recent acquisitions...

Nuit D'ete





Libralta





The following pairs are very special to me, as it took me 5 years to acquire both HG's 

Podium





Python Fontanete





And a group shot...can you tell I like "vintage" CL's?


----------



## Christchrist

xsouzie said:


> Lovely new purchases everyone!!!
> 
> Haven't been here in ages and thought I'd post some of my recent acquisitions...
> 
> Nuit D'ete
> 
> Libralta
> 
> The following pairs are very special to me, as it took me 5 years to acquire both HG's
> 
> Podium
> 
> Python Fontanete
> 
> And a group shot...can you tell I like "vintage" CL's?



Gosh they all look so good on you.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

xsouzie said:


> Lovely new purchases everyone!!!
> 
> Haven't been here in ages and thought I'd post some of my recent acquisitions...
> 
> Nuit D'ete
> View attachment 2061116
> 
> View attachment 2061117
> 
> 
> Libralta
> View attachment 2061126
> 
> View attachment 2061127
> 
> 
> The following pairs are very special to me, as it took me 5 years to acquire both HG's
> 
> Podium
> View attachment 2061129
> 
> View attachment 2061130
> 
> 
> Python Fontanete
> View attachment 2061131
> 
> View attachment 2061132
> 
> 
> And a group shot...can you tell I like "vintage" CL's?
> View attachment 2061136



Those are all lovely!!!


----------



## BagBragger

xsouzie said:
			
		

> Lovely new purchases everyone!!!
> 
> Haven't been here in ages and thought I'd post some of my recent acquisitions...
> 
> Nuit D'ete
> 
> Libralta
> 
> The following pairs are very special to me, as it took me 5 years to acquire both HG's
> 
> Podium
> 
> Python Fontanete
> 
> And a group shot...can you tell I like "vintage" CL's?



Very nice! And wonderful for the coming weather!  Absolutely love the Libralta!  Enjoy!


----------



## Souzie

Christchrist said:


> Gosh they all look so good on you.





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are all lovely!!!





BagBragger said:


> Very nice! And wonderful for the coming weather!  Absolutely love the Libralta!  Enjoy!



Thanks ladies!!! 

Forgot these two...Big Stack and Fifre


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

xsouzie said:


> Thanks ladies!!!
> 
> Forgot these two...Big Stack and Fifre
> View attachment 2061313
> 
> View attachment 2061314
> 
> View attachment 2061315
> 
> View attachment 2061316


You have been a very busy bunny!!!  Congrats on all your lovely CLs!!!  Looking great on you!!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

xsouzie said:


> Lovely new purchases everyone!!!
> 
> Haven't been here in ages and thought I'd post some of my recent acquisitions...
> 
> Nuit D'ete
> 
> Libralta
> 
> The following pairs are very special to me, as it took me 5 years to acquire both HG's
> 
> Podium
> 
> Python Fontanete
> 
> And a group shot...can you tell I like "vintage" CL's?



Jeallouuuuussss of the libralta I love that style. Congrats


----------



## anniethecat

xsouzie said:


> Lovely new purchases everyone!!!
> 
> Haven't been here in ages and thought I'd post some of my recent acquisitions...
> 
> Nuit D'ete
> View attachment 2061116
> 
> View attachment 2061117
> 
> 
> Libralta
> View attachment 2061126
> 
> View attachment 2061127
> 
> 
> The following pairs are very special to me, as it took me 5 years to acquire both HG's
> 
> Podium
> View attachment 2061129
> 
> View attachment 2061130
> 
> 
> Python Fontanete
> View attachment 2061131
> 
> View attachment 2061132
> 
> 
> And a group shot...can you tell I like "vintage" CL's?
> View attachment 2061136



Love them all!  How did you size in the podiums?


----------



## SeeingRed

xsouzie said:


> Lovely new purchases everyone!!!
> 
> Haven't been here in ages and thought I'd post some of my recent acquisitions...
> 
> Nuit D'ete
> View attachment 2061116
> 
> View attachment 2061117
> 
> 
> Libralta
> View attachment 2061126
> 
> View attachment 2061127
> 
> 
> The following pairs are very special to me, as it took me 5 years to acquire both HG's
> 
> Podium
> View attachment 2061129
> 
> View attachment 2061130
> 
> 
> Python Fontanete
> View attachment 2061131
> 
> View attachment 2061132
> 
> 
> And a group shot...can you tell I like "vintage" CL's?
> View attachment 2061136



Beautiful collection!
I have an odd question...  I love your nail polish, what color/brand is it?:wondering


----------



## Christchrist

Who is up for reveal?


----------



## Christchrist

Any guesses?


----------



## bitchychinky

im here!


----------



## Christchrist

My babies have arrived! Pigaresille!! I went tts and they fit fine. They have a little give. It's nice


----------



## pickniger

Christchrist said:


> My babies have arrived! Pigaresille!! I went tts and they fit fine. They have a little give. It's nice



The hottest ever!! Mod shots??


----------



## Christchrist

Presenting my new babies


----------



## bitchychinky

Ooohhh those are nice! What kind of material is that?  It looks like all lace until you posted up your mod shots you dont see your toes in em.


----------



## CallMeSteph

Christchrist said:


> Presenting my new babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2062016



GORGEOUS!!!! These are so hot!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Christchrist said:


> Presenting my new babies



Phew, hot!!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Christchrist said:


> Presenting my new babies



Omg, these are by far my favorite piggies you own (sorry other piggies)! Love everything about them, they look BEYOND on you. Love love love, congrats girl!


Edit: does the Pigaresille count as a pigalle?! lol, either way.....love them on you!


----------



## Christchrist

jess10141 said:


> Omg, these are by far my favorite piggies you own (sorry other piggies)! Love everything about them, they look BEYOND on you. Love love love, congrats girl!
> 
> Edit: does the Pigaresille count as a pigalle?! lol, either way.....love them on you!



Lol.  Yes it does. Hahaha. I love them too


----------



## Christchrist

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Phew, hot!!



Thanks . They are smoking


----------



## Christchrist

*****ychinky said:


> Ooohhh those are nice! What kind of material is that?  It looks like all lace until you posted up your mod shots you dont see your toes in em.


I think it's lace 


CallMeSteph said:


> GORGEOUS!!!! These are so hot!!



Thank you. I love them so


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> Presenting my new babies



Far out....! Hot!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

JessieG said:


> Far out....! Hot!!!!!



Yes Jess they sure are


----------



## pigalle passion

Stunning shoes, love the spikes xxx


----------



## Souzie

Christchrist said:


> Presenting my new babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2062016



Those are sexy!!


----------



## Souzie

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You have been a very busy bunny!!!  Congrats on all your lovely CLs!!!  Looking great on you!!!





Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Jeallouuuuussss of the libralta I love that style. Congrats



Thank you!!!



anniethecat said:


> Love them all!  How did you size in the podiums?



Hey babe!!  They're TTS, as with most of my CL's. 



SeeingRed said:


> Beautiful collection!
> I have an odd question...  I love your nail polish, what color/brand is it?:wondering



Thanks!  It's Opi "Need Sunglasses"


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> My babies have arrived! Pigaresille!! I went tts and they fit fine. They have a little give. It's nice



Piggies are made for you!!!  A lovely addition.  Those of you who get this shoe have/will have a gem.  Seems so versatile! Enjoy!


----------



## Christchrist

xsouzie said:


> Those are sexy!!


Thank you. I feel amazing in them 


BagBragger said:


> Piggies are made for you!!!  A lovely addition.  Those of you who get this shoe have/will have a gem.  Seems so versatile! Enjoy!



I agree! Someone needs to join me


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Thank you. I feel amazing in them
> 
> I agree! Someone needs to join me



Not me...I don't want to fall in love with that shoe. I'm staying away and watching you girls do them justice. Just in my little time on here I've seen more than one fall to the piggy! Beware, lol!


----------



## crystalhowlett

xsouzie said:
			
		

> Lovely new purchases everyone!!!
> 
> Haven't been here in ages and thought I'd post some of my recent acquisitions...
> 
> Nuit D'ete
> 
> Libralta
> 
> The following pairs are very special to me, as it took me 5 years to acquire both HG's
> 
> Podium
> 
> Python Fontanete
> 
> And a group shot...can you tell I like "vintage" CL's?



Beautiful. I love the nuit D'ete on!! Very sexy.


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Presenting my new babies



Very nice Christ Christ!!  They look stunning on you!!


----------



## abs678

Christchrist said:


> Presenting my new babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2062016


Work it! Can't wait to see how you style these babies


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> Not me...I don't want to fall in love with that shoe. I'm staying away and watching you girls do them justice. Just in my little time on here I've seen more than one fall to the piggy! Beware, lol!



Really? I'm feeling lucky then. I like them


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> Very nice Christ Christ!!  They look stunning on you!!


Thank you crystal 


abs678 said:


> Work it! Can't wait to see how you style these babies



Lol. Yes! I'm thinking


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Presenting my new babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2062016



So pretty!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> So pretty!



You need them!!!! So does Jess lol and wanna and still and I ban keep going


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Really? I'm feeling lucky then. I like them



And you should! CC, the piggies are definitely your shoe! I'm afraid of them, lol. I don't want to develop yet another (side) addiction. But I like watching you and the others like Wanna, Hermosa, Platinum, etc. rock them! As long as I can hold out, I'm gonna resist (wink)!


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> And you should! CC, the piggies are definitely your shoe! I'm afraid of them, lol. I don't want to develop yet another (side) addiction. But I like watching you and the others like Wanna, Hermosa, Platinum, etc. rock them! As long as I can hold out, I'm gonna resist (wink)!



You can do it. Helenoftroy is a masta too


----------



## jetsetheart

Christchrist said:


> Presenting my new babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2062016



Congrats, these are amazing! I think I'm about to ban myself otherwise I'd be severely tempted to join you.


----------



## 318Platinum

Christchrist said:


> Presenting my new babies



OH MY LORD!!! This looks so divine!!!! I still can't believe he didn't do a patent version. Wow, how does it feel? Congrats on this sexy 120 addition, boo!! They're fierce on you! ;-D


----------



## Christchrist

jetsetheart said:


> Congrats, these are amazing! I think I'm about to ban myself otherwise I'd be severely tempted to join you.


Dang. Bans stink


318Platinum said:


> OH MY LORD!!! This looks so divine!!!! I still can't believe he didn't do a patent version. Wow, how does it feel? Congrats on this sexy 120 addition, boo!! They're fierce on you! ;-D



They feel great!!! I love them sooooooooo much.  Get them!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Christchrist said:


> Presenting my new babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2062016


congratulations cc!!!  They look stunning on you


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> You need them!!!! So does Jess lol and wanna and still and I ban keep going



Must.resist.urge


----------



## Christchrist

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> congratulations cc!!!  They look stunning on you


Thanks babe


hermosa_vogue said:


> Must.resist.urge



Don't resist destiny


----------



## hermosa_vogue

BagBragger said:


> And you should! CC, the piggies are definitely your shoe! I'm afraid of them, lol. I don't want to develop yet another (side) addiction. But I like watching you and the others like Wanna, Hermosa, Platinum, etc. rock them! As long as I can hold out, I'm gonna resist (wink)!



Please BB you can definitely pull them off!  No need to be afraid 

I have obese feet with muffin-top and if I can wear Piggies you definitely can


----------



## BagBragger

hermosa_vogue said:
			
		

> Please BB you can definitely pull them off!  No need to be afraid
> 
> I have obese feet with muffin-top and if I can wear Piggies you definitely can



Did you drop the mic after typing that?! H_V, my sides hurt...I can't take it! &#128514;&#128518;&#128514;&#128518; I am in no condition to laugh!  My feet are wide and the pitch is scary. OMG, you went nutz in that response ma'am!


----------



## Souzie

crystalhowlett said:


> Beautiful. I love the nuit D'ete on!! Very sexy.



Thanks!!!


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> Did you drop the mic after typing that?! H_V, my sides hurt...I can't take it! dde02dde06dde02dde06 I am in no condition to laugh!  My feet are wide and the pitch is scary. OMG, you went nutz in that response ma'am!



Cracking me up


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Presenting my new babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2062016



Those are very hot!!! I love!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> Presenting my new babies



Ooooooweeeee they are G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S!!!!!! Do you hear me girl!!!! I could not pull off that heel. I don't know how you do it!!


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> Presenting my new babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2062016



Sexy!!


----------



## JessieG

Christchrist said:


> You need them!!!! So does Jess lol and wanna and still and I ban keep going



Do t encourage me...love u tho CC...such a sweetie!!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> My babies have arrived! Pigaresille!! I went tts and they fit fine. They have a little give. It's nice
> 
> 
> View attachment 2062009


Gorgeous CC! Congrats.


Christchrist said:


> Presenting my new babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2062016



They look even better on. So sexy.


----------



## Felicious

hywxin said:


> !!!! Sooo gorgeous on you! How do these fit? TTS? These are my UHG too



Thank you  They run TTS - fit just like Fifi's. I took them 1 size up so i was able to have a good pair of socks in them as it's so cold here in Denmark :rain: 
I would say bare feet TTS, thin socks half up and thick woolen socks 1 size up.


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are very hot!!! I love!


I know right! Thanks 


Mrs. MFH said:


> Ooooooweeeee they are G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S!!!!!! Do you hear me girl!!!! I could not pull off that heel. I don't know how you do it!!


Lol. Hahaha you could.  They aren't they hard. Just takes practice 


poppyseed said:


> Sexy!!


Thank you 


JessieG said:


> Do t encourage me...love u tho CC...such a sweetie!!



I speak the truth! You need!


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous CC! Congrats.
> 
> They look even better on. So sexy.



Thanks meg they are really comfy


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> You need them!!!! So does Jess lol and wanna and still and I ban keep going



You're such a bad influence!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> You're such a bad influence!



Hey I'm merely supporting my fellow shoe lovers


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Hey I'm merely supporting my fellow shoe lovers



I'm trying to get a closet redone here, I don't need to be tempted with buying more shoes! I'm having the closet redone in an attempt to accommodate the shoes I already have! I dont't need more! Lol!


----------



## 318Platinum

wannaprada said:


> I'm trying to get a closet redone here, I don't need to be tempted with buying more shoes! I'm having the closet redone in an attempt to accommodate the shoes I already have! I dont't need more! Lol!



BLASPHEMY! Lady, never utter the words "I don't need more shoes!" Ever!! ;-P we all need more and more! ;-D gotta have it! #imyourpushaman!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> I'm trying to get a closet redone here, I don't need to be tempted with buying more shoes! I'm having the closet redone in an attempt to accommodate the shoes I already have! I dont't need more! Lol!



Lol. I feel you. I am still working on mine


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> BLASPHEMY! Lady, never utter the words "I don't need more shoes!" Ever!! ;-P we all need more and more! ;-D gotta have it! #imyourpushaman!



Lmao.


----------



## lovemysavior

ChristChrist those shoes are killer!  I haven't looked them up online so what do they cost if you don't mind me asking?  The look fab on your feet!


----------



## wannaprada

318Platinum said:
			
		

> BLASPHEMY! Lady, never utter the words "I don't need more shoes!" Ever!! ;-P we all need more and more! ;-D gotta have it! #imyourpushaman!



Lol! My bad, my bad!


----------



## kham

Christchrist said:


> Presenting my new babies



I love them!! Congrats!!!


----------



## annamoon

Your new babies look fab, you have big budget!!



Christchrist said:


> Presenting my new babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2062016


----------



## crystalhowlett

Finally black LP with gold spikes made it home.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2065370
> 
> 
> Finally black LP with gold spikes made it home.



whaaaaaaaaaaaat. I love those!! They look freaking awesome on you!


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> Finally black LP with gold spikes made it home.



Ok I'm gonna cry with jealously. I love them!


----------



## wannaprada

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> Finally black LP with gold spikes made it home.



Wow sexy mama!!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Hey I'm merely supporting my fellow shoe lovers



They're on back order in my size.


----------



## beagly911

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2065370
> 
> 
> Finally black LP with gold spikes made it home.


They are terrific crystal!!  They look great on you, congrats!!


----------



## anniethecat

crystalhowlett said:


> Finally black LP with gold spikes made it home.




 They look great on you C!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> They're on back order in my size.



Really? Saks is preorder.  You check with Costa Mesa?


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Really? Saks is preorder.  You check with Costa Mesa?



Unfortunately so in my size. I went ahead and placed the order as it should only be a few weeks. Hopefully by then I'll have a new closet to put them in!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Unfortunately so in my size. I went ahead and placed the order as it should only be a few weeks. Hopefully by then I'll have a new closet to put them in!



Can't wait to see


----------



## qtcoco

look what i picked up from conceirge this morning


----------



## qtcoco

unwrapping... (sorry to bore u with the unwrapping, but they took so much love wrapping these )




and voila


----------



## CallMeSteph

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2065370
> 
> 
> Finally black LP with gold spikes made it home.


----------



## crystalhowlett

THANK YOU ladies!!! It's been wks. Customs take forever!!


----------



## Christchrist

qtcoco said:


> unwrapping... (sorry to bore u with the unwrapping, but they took so much love wrapping these )
> 
> and voila



Love that lame


----------



## beagly911

qtcoco said:


> unwrapping... (sorry to bore u with the unwrapping, but they took so much love wrapping these )
> 
> View attachment 2065783
> 
> 
> and voila
> 
> View attachment 2065784



Oh the lame!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## bougainvillier

qtcoco said:


> unwrapping... (sorry to bore u with the unwrapping, but they took so much love wrapping these )
> 
> and voila



Amaze balls! Wanted these so bad!!! Congrats!


----------



## qtcoco

Christchrist said:


> Love that lame





beagly911 said:


> Oh the lame!!!  Congrats!!



thank u and thank u 

anyone have these? does anyone find the half gold and half silver slightly odd? i mean the lighting makes the shoe looks half side gold and half side silver, does it look odd?


----------



## crystalhowlett

qtcoco said:
			
		

> thank u and thank u
> 
> anyone have these? does anyone find the half gold and half silver slightly odd? i mean the lighting makes the shoe looks half side gold and half side silver, does it look odd?



I have lame FIFI. I don't think it's weird. I like it, can pair with so many things. 

They r gorgeous by the way.


----------



## Christchrist

qtcoco said:


> thank u and thank u
> 
> anyone have these? does anyone find the half gold and half silver slightly odd? i mean the lighting makes the shoe looks half side gold and half side silver, does it look odd?



I have the fifi version. It's different but cool at the same time. I got the matching clutch because I liked it so much


----------



## hermosa_vogue

qtcoco said:


> unwrapping... (sorry to bore u with the unwrapping, but they took so much love wrapping these )
> 
> View attachment 2065783
> 
> 
> and voila
> 
> View attachment 2065784



Lovely!  Jean Brown wrapping is luscious!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I had these for a couple of weeks but I haven't had the chance to post them. May I present you my newest edition: Lady Peep 150 Python Crystal.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2065370
> 
> 
> Finally black LP with gold spikes made it home.



Gorgeous!!! I love!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

qtcoco said:


> unwrapping... (sorry to bore u with the unwrapping, but they took so much love wrapping these )
> 
> View attachment 2065783
> 
> 
> and voila
> 
> View attachment 2065784



Oohh!!!! I love those daffodiles!!! They are super cute!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I had these for a couple of weeks but I haven't had the chance to post them. May I present you my newest edition: Lady Peep 150 Python Crystal.



These are absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I had these for a couple of weeks but I haven't had the chance to post them. May I present you my newest edition: Lady Peep 150 Python Crystal.



Just in time for Vday! Those look great


----------



## Mrs. MFH

crystalhowlett said:


> Finally black LP with gold spikes made it home.



Oooo la la. I love those spikes!!!!


----------



## 9distelle

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I had these for a couple of weeks but I haven't had the chance to post them. May I present you my newest edition: Lady Peep 150 Python Crystal.


Awesome, congrats!! Mod pics?


----------



## maryelle

qtcoco said:


> unwrapping... (sorry to bore u with the unwrapping, but they took so much love wrapping these )
> 
> View attachment 2065783
> 
> 
> and voila
> 
> View attachment 2065784



gorgeous dafs!! love!


----------



## maryelle

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I had these for a couple of weeks but I haven't had the chance to post them. May I present you my newest edition: Lady Peep 150 Python Crystal.



definitely in awe of these! that color is so rich


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I had these for a couple of weeks but I haven't had the chance to post them. May I present you my newest edition: Lady Peep 150 Python Crystal.



Beautiful lav. Just love that pivione


----------



## DebbiNC

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2065370
> 
> 
> Finally black LP with gold spikes made it home.



Absolutely awesome! Those are some serious shoes. Congrats! 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> I had these for a couple of weeks but I haven't had the chance to post them. May I present you my newest edition: Lady Peep 150 Python Crystal.



Totally gorgeous! I'd have a hard time walking in those shoes because I'd be continually looking at my own feet!



qtcoco said:


> unwrapping... (sorry to bore u with the unwrapping, but they took so much love wrapping these )
> 
> View attachment 2065783
> 
> 
> and voila
> 
> View attachment 2065784



Congrats on the new Daffs! Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## akillian24

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2065370
> 
> 
> Finally black LP with gold spikes made it home.



Such edgy ladylike perfection.  

Random:  Our littles have the exact same play kitchen.


----------



## megt10

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2065370
> 
> 
> Finally black LP with gold spikes made it home.


Oh Crystal these are beautiful and they look so great on your feet. Congratulations.


qtcoco said:


> unwrapping... (sorry to bore u with the unwrapping, but they took so much love wrapping these )
> 
> View attachment 2065783
> 
> 
> and voila
> 
> View attachment 2065784


Love them.


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I had these for a couple of weeks but I haven't had the chance to post them. May I present you my newest edition: Lady Peep 150 Python Crystal.


What a gorgeous skin and color!


----------



## soleilbrun

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I had these for a couple of weeks but I haven't had the chance to post them. May I present you my newest edition: Lady Peep 150 Python Crystal.



Congratulations, they are TDF!


----------



## wannaprada

qtcoco said:
			
		

> unwrapping... (sorry to bore u with the unwrapping, but they took so much love wrapping these )
> 
> and voila



Congrats on the Dafs!




			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I had these for a couple of weeks but I haven't had the chance to post them. May I present you my newest edition: Lady Peep 150 Python Crystal.



Those are so pretty!! Wow! Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

Any guesses?


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Any guesses?



Oh my gosh. Ummmmm. Piggy kid?


----------



## wannaprada

Nope CC!  Here's another clue:


----------



## crystalhowlett

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Any guesses?



Yuppie!!! They r here. Oh let's see the coveted pigalle!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I have the fifi version. It's different but cool at the same time. I got the matching clutch because I liked it so much



Twins!!!! I think it a very versatile material. Plus u can wear in cool n warm months its perfecto!! 
I love your bag too!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I had these for a couple of weeks but I haven't had the chance to post them. May I present you my newest edition: Lady Peep 150 Python Crystal.



Drooling : ).....  Lets see these sexy ladies on!! I love the crystal in red. It's so naughty!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Nope CC!  Here's another clue:



Is it a black nappa........... Hahaha

Daf?


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Nope CC!  Here's another clue:



Hmmmm. I don't know. Crapolly!


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> Twins!!!! I think it a very versatile material. Plus u can wear in cool n warm months its perfecto!!
> I love your bag too!



Yes our shoes and bags need a play date


----------



## wannaprada

I've coveted these since I first tried them on back in October. My new Lady Dafs in Plum. I so love these shoes!!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> I've coveted these since I first tried them on back in October. My new Lady Dafs in Plum. I so love these shoes!!



See you can pull that shoe off. You go girl! I would look like I need a pole if I wore it. I wonder why I can't do it


----------



## crystalhowlett

wannaprada said:
			
		

> I've coveted these since I first tried them on back in October. My new Lady Dafs in Plum. I so love these shoes!!



Oooooh my heart skipped a beat. I love the plum. I couldn't see in the dark pic u posted. U tricked us!!!  She is gorgeous on u!! Oh so many outfits to wear with this color.  I prefer the
Lady daf if I was to get a pair....... 


 saw a pair for $600 of course in a 35!!


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:
			
		

> See you can pull that shoe off. You go girl! I would look like I need a pole if I wore it. I wonder why I can't do it



Have u tried it on CC?

  Seems once on they change our minds. They really add length to a leg.  I want a nude n plum suede pair too. Still hunting


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> See you can pull that shoe off. You go girl! I would look like I need a pole if I wore it. I wonder why I can't do it



Lol! No you wouldn't! I so think you could pull these off!


----------



## wannaprada

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> Oooooh my heart skipped a beat. I love the plum. I couldn't see in the dark pic u posted. U tricked us!!!  She is gorgeous on u!! Oh so many outfits to wear with this color.  I prefer the
> Lady daf if I was to get a pair.......
> 
> saw a pair for $600 of course in a 35!!



Thanks sweetie! Last week someone posted on the Sales thread that Pam Jenkins had them on sale for under $450 and I jumped on it! It was my first time order from them and I am very pleased with how smooth the entire process went and how fast I received the shoes. I cannot wait to wear these!


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> Have u tried it on CC?
> 
> Seems once on they change our minds. They really add length to a leg.  I want a nude n plum suede pair too. Still hunting





wannaprada said:


> Lol! No you wouldn't! I so think you could pull these off!



Oh I tried. It ain't pretty. I can't warm up to that shoe. You rock it though.  Seriously I would need a long cane or strong pole. Maybe even a small man to walk near me just incase I tumble
I have enough trouble with lp


----------



## fumi

wannaprada said:


> I've coveted these since I first tried them on back in October. My new Lady Dafs in Plum. I so love these shoes!!



They look great on you!


----------



## fumi

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I had these for a couple of weeks but I haven't had the chance to post them. May I present you my newest edition: Lady Peep 150 Python Crystal.



So gorgeous!


----------



## fumi

qtcoco said:


> unwrapping... (sorry to bore u with the unwrapping, but they took so much love wrapping these )
> 
> View attachment 2065783
> 
> 
> and voila
> 
> View attachment 2065784



What beauties


----------



## fumi

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2065370
> 
> 
> Finally black LP with gold spikes made it home.



Hot hot hot shoes!


----------



## mrl1005

qtcoco said:


> unwrapping... (sorry to bore u with the unwrapping, but they took so much love wrapping these )
> 
> and voila



Congrats!!! They're lovely!!!


----------



## mrl1005

qtcoco said:


> thank u and thank u
> 
> anyone have these? does anyone find the half gold and half silver slightly odd? i mean the lighting makes the shoe looks half side gold and half side silver, does it look odd?



I have them in the pigalle 100. I also love them as well. 




Picture reference of them paired with hot pink skinny jeans.


----------



## soleilbrun

wannaprada said:


> I've coveted these since I first tried them on back in October. My new Lady Dafs in Plum. I so love these shoes!!



Heello gorgeous!


----------



## JessieG

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I had these for a couple of weeks but I haven't had the chance to post them. May I present you my newest edition: Lady Peep 150 Python Crystal.



Did you by any chance win those on the bay for a super steal..??..I bid but it didn't go thru properly and I just missed out!!! Congrats!!


----------



## JessieG

wannaprada said:


> I've coveted these since I first tried them on back in October. My new Lady Dafs in Plum. I so love these shoes!!



They look so good on you...you pull off daffs very well. Congrats on the great sale grab!!!


----------



## wannaprada

fumi said:
			
		

> They look great on you!



Thanks Fumi!




			
				soleilbrun said:
			
		

> Heello gorgeous!



Lol! Thanks Soleibrun!




			
				JessieG said:
			
		

> They look so good on you...you pull off daffs very well. Congrats on the great sale grab!!!



Thanks Jessie! Now if only the black ones went on sale!


----------



## wannaprada

2nd delivery of the day which came with an extra treat!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

OOoooooo I'm here!!


----------



## wannaprada

Here you are Jess! The ultra classic Louboutin, Pigalle 120 in kid leather.


----------



## wannaprada

And here's what was in the little box. Isn't it cute!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> 2nd delivery of the day which came with an extra treat!



Awww. Piggy!!!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Here you are Jess! The ultra classic Louboutin, Pigalle 120 in kid leather.



Best shoe EVER!!!!!! So happy for you


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> And here's what was in the little box. Isn't it cute!



Adorable. Good customer


----------



## kham

wannaprada said:


> Here you are Jess! The ultra classic Louboutin, Pigalle 120 in kid leather.



Beautiful! You can never go wrong with a classic.  Congrats!! Nice charm!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

wannaprada said:


> And here's what was in the little box. Isn't it cute!



Weeee!! I LOVE those!! The more I see them on you and CC and Platinum...the more I'm re-thinking the pigalle! I'm only hesitant bc when I've tried them on they don't look right on but they're so gorgeous and by far the sexiest silhouette Msr makes IMO. Maybe when that refund check rolls around...  

Congrats on an absolutely beautiful and timeless classic, you'll no doubt get a lot of wear out of them!


----------



## mkwz

Precious_UK said:


> I am in love with the flats! Are they this season?


I guess so... At least online....


----------



## crystalhowlett

wannaprada said:
			
		

> And here's what was in the little box. Isn't it cute!



When do u get that???!!!! ; ) 
Love the pigalle kid!!! So so hot and classic.


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Best shoe EVER!!!!!! So happy for you






			
				Christchrist said:
			
		

> Adorable. Good customer



Thanks CC and I guess I am a good customer! 




			
				kham said:
			
		

> Beautiful! You can never go wrong with a classic.  Congrats!! Nice charm!



Thanks Kham! 




			
				jess10141 said:
			
		

> Weeee!! I LOVE those!! The more I see them on you and CC and Platinum...the more I'm re-thinking the pigalle! I'm only hesitant bc when I've tried them on they don't look right on but they're so gorgeous and by far the sexiest silhouette Msr makes IMO. Maybe when that refund check rolls around...
> 
> Congrats on an absolutely beautiful and timeless classic, you'll no doubt get a lot of wear out of them!



Thanks Jess! My pics suck because I was rushing to go to a hockey game, but they are super sexy in person! You must get a pair! Money well spent.


----------



## wannaprada

crystalhowlett said:
			
		

> When do u get that???!!!! ; )
> Love the pigalle kid!!! So so hot and classic.



Lol! Thanks crystal! Got it today.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

maryelle said:


> definitely in awe of these! that color is so rich



Thanks girl! The color is gorgeous in person.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

9distelle said:


> Awesome, congrats!! Mod pics?



Will post up some shortly. I wore them for valentines day with my dress.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> I've coveted these since I first tried them on back in October. My new Lady Dafs in Plum. I so love these shoes!!



Those are super cute! I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Here you are Jess! The ultra classic Louboutin, Pigalle 120 in kid leather.



I am in love!!! I've been searching for the pigalle 120. May I ask where did you purchase them? Thanks!


----------



## SuperGirly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You are lucky to have Princess!  My baby boy Athos, a norwegian forest cat, tries to pee on my favs.  He thinks by destroying my shoes, I will not have a way to leave the house hahaha!



LoL.  I've never heard of a cat trying to destroy shoes.  A dog, perhaps... but not a cat.  Just be sure to keep him away!


----------



## SuperGirly

Christchrist said:


> Yea. She said if another gets returned she will tell me. There are 3 on eBay



I'm new to TPF... is it not OK to link to eBay?  (Otherwise, I assume you would've?  I'd really like to check 'em out.)


----------



## SuperGirly

Christchrist said:


> Finally!! Black kid piggy 120. Woot woot. Love love



Oooh... where did you get these?  Very nice!


----------



## Christchrist

SuperGirly said:


> Oooh... where did you get these?  Very nice!



Madison louboutin boutique


----------



## Christchrist

SuperGirly said:


> I'm new to TPF... is it not OK to link to eBay?  (Otherwise, I assume you would've?  I'd really like to check 'em out.)



FILO pivione should pull some up if you search eBay


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> I've coveted these since I first tried them on back in October. My new Lady Dafs in Plum. I so love these shoes!!



They are stunning, gorgeous color. I love them on you. I really like the MJ strap.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Oh I tried. It ain't pretty. I can't warm up to that shoe. You rock it though.  Seriously I would need a long cane or strong pole.* Maybe even a small man to walk near me* just incase I tumble
> I have enough trouble with lp



 You are too funny. Almost spit my coffee out.


----------



## megt10

mrl1005 said:


> I have them in the pigalle 100. I also love them as well.
> 
> View attachment 2066753
> 
> 
> Picture reference of them paired with hot pink skinny jeans.


I love these on you.


wannaprada said:


> Here you are Jess! The ultra classic Louboutin, Pigalle 120 in kid leather.


Beautiful, classic shoes. They look great on you.


wannaprada said:


> And here's what was in the little box. Isn't it cute!


Love that, so cute.


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Here you are Jess! The ultra classic Louboutin, Pigalle 120 in kid leather.





wannaprada said:


> And here's what was in the little box. Isn't it cute!



The quintessential classic wanna and the keychain is adorable!!


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> You are too funny. Almost spit my coffee out.



Lol. Ha


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> Those are super cute! I'm so jealous!!!






			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> I am in love!!! I've been searching for the pigalle 120. May I ask where did you purchase them? Thanks!



Thanks Lavender! I got them from the Madison boutique.




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> They are stunning, gorgeous color. I love them on you. I really like the MJ strap.






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> I love these on you.
> 
> Beautiful, classic shoes. They look great on you.
> 
> Love that, so cute.



Thanks Megt! 




			
				beagly911 said:
			
		

> The quintessential classic wanna and the keychain is adorable!!



Ahh thanks sweetie!


----------



## Mi_Lan

wannaprada said:


> And here's what was in the little box. Isn't it cute!



Omg! The shoes and the key holder are so beautiful!!!!!!! Love them.


----------



## wannaprada

Mi_Lan said:
			
		

> Omg! The shoes and the key holder are so beautiful!!!!!!! Love them.



Thanks Mi! I love the little key chain! I'm going to use it as a bag charm for my LV NF.


----------



## mrl1005

megt10 said:


> I love these on you.
> 
> Beautiful, classic shoes. They look great on you.
> 
> Love that, so cute.



Thanks meg!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Thanks Lavender! I got them from the Madison boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Megt!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh thanks sweetie!



Thanks girl!


----------



## BagBragger

Just received my filo's today.  They are so nice.  If anyone is worried about skinny heels don't be...this is my fourth super skinny heel and it too feels just fine.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> Just received my filo's today.  They are so nice.  If anyone is worried about skinny heels don't be...this is my fourth super skinny heel and it too feels just fine.  Thanks for letting me share!



Congrats girl. I know how bad you wanted them


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Congrats girl. I know how bad you wanted them



Thank YOU!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

BagBragger said:


> Just received my filo's today.  They are so nice.  If anyone is worried about skinny heels don't be...this is my fourth super skinny heel and it too feels just fine.  Thanks for letting me share!



Lovely shoes lady!!


----------



## DebbiNC

BagBragger said:


> Just received my filo's today.  They are so nice.  If anyone is worried about skinny heels don't be...this is my fourth super skinny heel and it too feels just fine.  Thanks for letting me share!



The Filo is on my "wish list" I'll be interested in knowing how comfy they are! Congrats!!!!


----------



## wannaprada

BagBragger said:
			
		

> Just received my filo's today.  They are so nice.  If anyone is worried about skinny heels don't be...this is my fourth super skinny heel and it too feels just fine.  Thanks for letting me share!



Congrats BB! Filo is such a cute, comfortable shoe.


----------



## megt10

BagBragger said:


> Just received my filo's today.  They are so nice.  If anyone is worried about skinny heels don't be...this is my fourth super skinny heel and it too feels just fine.  Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful and they look great on you.


----------



## beagly911

BagBragger said:


> Just received my filo's today.  They are so nice.  If anyone is worried about skinny heels don't be...this is my fourth super skinny heel and it too feels just fine.  Thanks for letting me share!


Beautiful, congrats!!


----------



## BagBragger

I don't know how to multi-quote...

But today was a "blah" day for me...I was down in the dumps.  It's hard to depend on people and disappointing when they say they will do something for you but don't.  Any-who, I logged on here and what love do I feel from complete strangers!  Thank you Wanna, Hermosa, Debbie, Meg and Beagly!  I REALLY appreciate the compliments.  It's was a much needed pick-me-up.

The Filo, for some reason, just looked like a good comfy shoe. And it really is. I walked around the house for a little bit yesterday in it and its definitely going to be one that I get in another colorway!  It's just to right amount of toe cleavage for me. I'm glad I got it!  Thanks to a tip from Miss CC (aka the bad influence, lol). I'm looking forward to wearing these a lot...gotta find more colors to wear with them (wink)!

Have a good night ladies!


----------



## wannaprada

BagBragger said:


> I don't know how to multi-quote...
> 
> But today was a "blah" day for me...I was down in the dumps.  It's hard to depend on people and disappointing when they say they will do something for you but don't.  Any-who, I logged on here and what love do I feel from complete strangers!  Thank you Wanna, Hermosa, Debbie, Meg and Beagly!  I REALLY appreciate the compliments.  It's was a much needed pick-me-up.
> 
> The Filo, for some reason, just looked like a good comfy shoe. And it really is. I walked around the house for a little bit yesterday in it and its definitely going to be one that I get in another colorway!  It's just to right amount of toe cleavage for me. I'm glad I got it!  Thanks to a tip from Miss CC (aka the bad influence, lol). I'm looking forward to wearing these a lot...gotta find more colors to wear with them (wink)!
> 
> Have a good night ladies!



Tomorrow will be a better day for you BB!


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> I don't know how to multi-quote...
> 
> But today was a "blah" day for me...I was down in the dumps.  It's hard to depend on people and disappointing when they say they will do something for you but don't.  Any-who, I logged on here and what love do I feel from complete strangers!  Thank you Wanna, Hermosa, Debbie, Meg and Beagly!  I REALLY appreciate the compliments.  It's was a much needed pick-me-up.
> 
> The Filo, for some reason, just looked like a good comfy shoe. And it really is. I walked around the house for a little bit yesterday in it and its definitely going to be one that I get in another colorway!  It's just to right amount of toe cleavage for me. I'm glad I got it!  Thanks to a tip from Miss CC (aka the bad influence, lol). I'm looking forward to wearing these a lot...gotta find more colors to wear with them (wink)!
> 
> Have a good night ladies!



Tomorrow will be better babe. You are still healing. One day at a time babe. Glad you love your shoes


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Got my UHG today thanks to CC!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

hermosa_vogue said:


> Got my UHG today thanks to CC!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2070988


Oooo I love these!!!  Congrats!!!

What is the sizing like?  TTS?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Oooo I love these!!!  Congrats!!!
> 
> What is the sizing like?  TTS?



These are TTS and they're a tad big.  Perfect with half insoles though


----------



## fumi

BagBragger said:


> Just received my filo's today.  They are so nice.  If anyone is worried about skinny heels don't be...this is my fourth super skinny heel and it too feels just fine.  Thanks for letting me share!



They are a nice color!




hermosa_vogue said:


> Got my UHG today thanks to CC!
> 
> View attachment 2070988



Such cute shoes!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Ladies I desperately need your help. I just received my brand new CL Zoulou's from Saks online.  I was very excited until I opened the box and was showing them to a friend who pointed out a scuff mark.  I then began to go over the shoes and saw a couple of scuff marks...so what do I do? The marks on the back look as if they've been tried on a lot and the leather is scuffed, not to mention the slight wrinkles.  Am I overreacting? I've never had any defects on any other CL's but visible scuff marks bother me. Sure I can scuff them up but that's another story....

For the price I paid I'm not happy BUT I am not in the U.S. so returning them in store is NOT an option...and neither Saks or Neiman's has my size anymore (39.5), or this shoe in this style/color. Should I overlook these minor marks or return via mail for a full refund. Any advice is GREATLY appreciated before I complain to customer service. TIA ladies!


----------



## DebbiNC

BagBragger said:


> I don't know how to multi-quote...
> 
> But today was a "blah" day for me...I was down in the dumps.  It's hard to depend on people and disappointing when they say they will do something for you but don't.  Any-who, I logged on here and what love do I feel from complete strangers!  Thank you Wanna, Hermosa, Debbie, Meg and Beagly!  I REALLY appreciate the compliments.  It's was a much needed pick-me-up.
> 
> The Filo, for some reason, just looked like a good comfy shoe. And it really is. I walked around the house for a little bit yesterday in it and its definitely going to be one that I get in another colorway!  It's just to right amount of toe cleavage for me. I'm glad I got it!  Thanks to a tip from Miss CC (aka the bad influence, lol). I'm looking forward to wearing these a lot...gotta find more colors to wear with them (wink)!
> 
> Have a good night ladies!



Thanks for the report on the Filo pumps. I agree with you, they just looked comfortable, but looking and being are two different things!

Hope your Monday is awesome!!


----------



## megt10

BagBragger said:


> I don't know how to multi-quote...
> 
> But today was a "blah" day for me...I was down in the dumps.  It's hard to depend on people and disappointing when they say they will do something for you but don't.  Any-who, I logged on here and what love do I feel from complete strangers!  Thank you Wanna, Hermosa, Debbie, Meg and Beagly!  I REALLY appreciate the compliments.  It's was a much needed pick-me-up.
> 
> The Filo, for some reason, just looked like a good comfy shoe. And it really is. I walked around the house for a little bit yesterday in it and its definitely going to be one that I get in another colorway!  It's just to right amount of toe cleavage for me. I'm glad I got it!  Thanks to a tip from Miss CC (aka the bad influence, lol). I'm looking forward to wearing these a lot...gotta find more colors to wear with them (wink)!
> 
> Have a good night ladies!


Aww, glad we could help. Retail therapy always makes me feel better. Sounds like you need a new outfit to go with your hot new shoes. 


hermosa_vogue said:


> Got my UHG today thanks to CC!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2070988


They are gorgeous Hermosa. Congrats.


Mrs. MFH said:


> Ladies I desperately need your help. I just received my brand new CL Zoulou's from Saks online.  I was very excited until I opened the box and was showing them to a friend who pointed out a scuff mark.  I then began to go over the shoes and saw a couple of scuff marks...so what do I do? The marks on the back look as if they've been tried on a lot and the leather is scuffed, not to mention the slight wrinkles.  Am I overreacting? I've never had any defects on any other CL's but visible scuff marks bother me. Sure I can scuff them up but that's another story....
> 
> For the price I paid I'm not happy BUT I am not in the U.S. so returning them in store is NOT an option...and neither Saks or Neiman's has my size anymore (39.5), or this shoe in this style/color. Should I overlook these minor marks or return via mail for a full refund. Any advice is GREATLY appreciated before I complain to customer service. TIA ladies!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2071217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2071218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2071219
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2071220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2071221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2071222
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2071225


Maybe my eyes aren't what they use to be but I don't see anything aside from a really small mark. I would overlook it if you can't exchange them for another pair in your size. They look great on you. Though really you are the one paying for them and if you are going to always be thinking of the mark then maybe returning them is best. I know helpful right.


----------



## wannaprada

hermosa_vogue said:


> Got my UHG today thanks to CC!



Yay, congrats!



Mrs. MFH said:


> Ladies I desperately need your help. I just received my brand new CL Zoulou's from Saks online.  I was very excited until I opened the box and was showing them to a friend who pointed out a scuff mark.  I then began to go over the shoes and saw a couple of scuff marks...so what do I do? The marks on the back look as if they've been tried on a lot and the leather is scuffed, not to mention the slight wrinkles.  Am I overreacting? I've never had any defects on any other CL's but visible scuff marks bother me. Sure I can scuff them up but that's another story....
> 
> For the price I paid I'm not happy BUT I am not in the U.S. so returning them in store is NOT an option...and neither Saks or Neiman's has my size anymore (39.5), or this shoe in this style/color. Should I overlook these minor marks or return via mail for a full refund. Any advice is GREATLY appreciated before I complain to customer service. TIA ladies!



I'm viewing on my iPhone so I'm not sure if I'm seeing right, but are those white scuff marks on the back? If so, I would send them back. If it's not white and the scuffs do not bother you, then keep them! They look great on you!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Got my UHG today thanks to CC!



They look great on you girl.  Tiny feet


----------



## Mrs. MFH

wannaprada said:


> Yay, congrats!
> 
> I'm viewing on my iPhone so I'm not sure if I'm seeing right, but are those white scuff marks on the back? If so, I would send them back. If it's not white and the scuffs do not bother you, then keep them! They look great on you!



The scuff marks are a lighter grey. Thanks for your advice. I've been searching the Internet to see if I can find another pair somewhere. If not, I may just keep them.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

megt10 said:


> Aww, glad we could help. Retail therapy always makes me feel better. Sounds like you need a new outfit to go with your hot new shoes.
> 
> They are gorgeous Hermosa. Congrats.
> 
> Maybe my eyes aren't what they use to be but I don't see anything aside from a really small mark. I would overlook it if you can't exchange them for another pair in your size. They look great on you. Though really you are the one paying for them and if you are going to always be thinking of the mark then maybe returning them is best. I know helpful right.



Thanks Meg. I appreciate your advice.


----------



## Spaceflocke

Mrs. MFH said:


> Ladies I desperately need your help. I just received my brand new CL Zoulou's from Saks online.  I was very excited until I opened the box and was showing them to a friend who pointed out a scuff mark.  I then began to go over the shoes and saw a couple of scuff marks...so what do I do? The marks on the back look as if they've been tried on a lot and the leather is scuffed, not to mention the slight wrinkles.  Am I overreacting? I've never had any defects on any other CL's but visible scuff marks bother me. Sure I can scuff them up but that's another story....
> 
> For the price I paid I'm not happy BUT I am not in the U.S. so returning them in store is NOT an option...and neither Saks or Neiman's has my size anymore (39.5), or this shoe in this style/color. Should I overlook these minor marks or return via mail for a full refund. Any advice is GREATLY appreciated before I complain to customer service. TIA ladies!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2071217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2071218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2071219
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2071220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2071221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2071222
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2071225


I think they have a Problem with The Leather - i had The Same problem with a bottega key Ring Leather Chain - i Sent it back and got a new One - i think The Problem will get worse... This is how it was with Mine - i Would send them back


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Spaceflocke said:


> I think they have a Problem with The Leather - i had The Same problem with a bottega key Ring Leather Chain - i Sent it back and got a new One - i think The Problem will get worse... This is how it was with Mine - i Would send them back




I contacted Saks and they offered a 10% discount on my next order and will reimburse my return shipping costs because the free parcel return shipping takes forever. I will take that and part ways with this style since its sold out everywhere for now. Im just too picky to keep these shoes. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Spaceflocke

Mrs. MFH said:


> I contacted Saks and they offered a 10% discount on my next order and will reimburse my return shipping costs because the free parcel return shipping takes forever. I will take that and part ways with this style since its sold out everywhere for now. Im just too picky to keep these shoes. Thanks for your advice.


I think: good decision.   

you will find something nice and there is always a reason ....


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> Got my UHG today thanks to CC!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2070988


I love them hermosa_vogue!!  Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

Ok I got my matte python babies. They are amazing!!!! Like powder suede so soft and beautiful. Black is 120 and white is 100 batignolles.  
I also put my crystal python near the white so you can see the difference. The matte python 100 batignolles is WHITE


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got my matte python babies. They are amazing!!!! Like powder suede so soft and beautiful. Black is 120 and white is 100 batignolles.
> I also put my crystal python near the white so you can see the difference. The matte python 100 batignolles is WHITE
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074070



Oh I love them both!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Oh I love them both!



Yeah me too! Glad I got the 100 though. It's very wearable


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got my matte python babies. They are amazing!!!! Like powder suede so soft and beautiful. Black is 120 and white is 100 batignolles.
> I also put my crystal python near the white so you can see the difference. The matte python 100 batignolles is WHITE
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074070


Gorgeous!!  Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous!!  Congrats!



Thanks beagly


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Yeah me too! Glad I got the 100 though. It's very wearable



Do the 100 and 120 fit like Piggie 100 and 120s?


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Do the 100 and 120 fit like Piggie 100 and 120s?



Yes.


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got my matte python babies. They are amazing!!!! Like powder suede so soft and beautiful. Black is 120 and white is 100 batignolles.
> I also put my crystal python near the white so you can see the difference. The matte python 100 batignolles is WHITE



Congrats CC!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Congrats CC!



Thank you wanna.   Can't wait to try them


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Yes.



Booooo.  Ruling out the 120s then


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Booooo.  Ruling out the 120s then



Why? Cause your feet are so tiny?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Why? Cause your feet are so tiny?



Pigalle120 is one shoe that I can NOT wear.  My feet are too wide and I had seriously awful and disgusting muffin top foot in them, then a finger's width gap at the back.


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Pigalle120 is one shoe that I can NOT wear.  My feet are too wide and I had seriously awful and disgusting muffin top foot in them, then a finger's width gap at the back.



Wow. That's crappy.  I'm sorry


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got my matte python babies. They are amazing!!!! Like powder suede so soft and beautiful. Black is 120 and white is 100 batignolles.
> I also put my crystal python near the white so you can see the difference. The matte python 100 batignolles is WHITE
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074070



Your legs look absolutely fabulous in these!!!
The Black 120s look blueish in the modeling photos.


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Your legs look absolutely fabulous in these!!!
> The Black 120s look blueish in the modeling photos.



Yea they have a grey tinge. I love it.


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> Yea they have a grey tinge. I love it.



They are seriously beautiful CC!


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> They are seriously beautiful CC!



Thank you very much. I can't wait to try them


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok I got my matte python babies. They are amazing!!!! Like powder suede so soft and beautiful. Black is 120 and white is 100 batignolles.
> I also put my crystal python near the white so you can see the difference. The matte python 100 batignolles is WHITE



Oooooohhhh they r gorgeous!


----------



## Christchrist

crystalhowlett said:


> Oooooohhhh they r gorgeous!



Thank you. I'm going to post pics in the sizing forum. These feel a tad tighter than my piggy 120 in the same size


----------



## kham

Pigalle Flame  (Sorry for the huge photos :shame


----------



## Christchrist

kham said:


> Pigalle Flame  (Sorry for the huge photos :shame



Congrats! That's a very fun shoe. Enjoy


----------



## kham

Christchrist said:


> Congrats! That's a very fun shoe. Enjoy



Thank you *Christchrist*! I passed on them before, months ago and got the Patent Graffiti, but I still had to have these lol! I think they're a great summer shoe.


----------



## Christchrist

kham said:


> Thank you Christchrist! I passed on them before, months ago and got the Patent Graffiti, but I still had to have these lol! I think they're a great summer shoe.



You know I did that same thing lol. I went back ASAP


----------



## hermosa_vogue

kham said:


> Pigalle Flame  (Sorry for the huge photos :shame



Oooh I saw these on Instagram!  They are lovely


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

kham said:


> Pigalle Flame  (Sorry for the huge photos :shame



Gasps!!! I love the hot orange! Do the have a neon yellow out yet? Model pics please!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got my matte python babies. They are amazing!!!! Like powder suede so soft and beautiful. Black is 120 and white is 100 batignolles.
> I also put my crystal python near the white so you can see the difference. The matte python 100 batignolles is WHITE
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074070


Hot Hot!!! I love!!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Got my Matrinanas today and they're too big


----------



## poppyseed

kham said:


> Pigalle Flame  (Sorry for the huge photos :shame



Love them, I'm jealous!


----------



## wannaprada

kham said:


> Pigalle Flame  (Sorry for the huge photos :shame



Congrats Kham!



hermosa_vogue said:


> Got my Matrinanas today and they're too big



Oh no!


----------



## poppyseed

hermosa_vogue said:


> Got my Matrinanas today and they're too big
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074468



Oh no!! Do they run big?


----------



## poppyseed

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got my matte python babies. They are amazing!!!! Like powder suede so soft and beautiful. Black is 120 and white is 100 batignolles.
> I also put my crystal python near the white so you can see the difference. The matte python 100 batignolles is WHITE
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074070



Amazing buys CC! Especially great in the 100 heel (I'm all in love with my pig 100 at the moment since they're so comfy) The black look navy in some photos, but I gues that's just the flash...I would love me some matte python! Sounds lush.


----------



## anniethecat

kham said:


> Pigalle Flame  (Sorry for the huge photos :shame









hermosa_vogue said:


> Got my Matrinanas today and they're too big




Oh no...too big to pad?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

poppyseed said:


> Oh no!! Do they run big?





wannaprada said:


> Oh no!





anniethecat said:


> Oh no...too big to pad?



Yep still slipping off with a half insole in there   Definitely not TTS - I would need at least half a size down if not a whole size down in them


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Hot Hot!!! I love!!!


Thanx


poppyseed said:


> Amazing buys CC! Especially great in the 100 heel (I'm all in love with my pig 100 at the moment since they're so comfy) The black look navy in some photos, but I gues that's just the flash...I would love me some matte python! Sounds lush.



They are lush.  The black is more super dark grey in some lights. The flash made them look navy I guess


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Got my Matrinanas today and they're too big



Oh no! You can't pad?


----------



## wannaprada

Just received these and they are absolutely breathtaking! And although they say 120, they do not feel like it. Most importantly, they are so comfortable!! Total opposite from the Pigalle 120. Here are my Pigaresille! I would post mod pics but I'm wearing black tights which take away from the beauty of this shoe.


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Just received these and they are absolutely breathtaking! And although they say 120, they do not feel like it. Most importantly, they are so comfortable!! Total opposite from the Pigalle 120. Here are my Pigaresille! I would post mod pics but I'm wearing black tights which take away from the beauty of this shoe.



I knew you would love the feel! They are so cozy. Congrats girl.  Glad you got them


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> I knew you would love the feel! They are so cozy. Congrats girl.  Glad you got them



Thanks and me too! I cannot believe how good they feel!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Thanks and me too! I cannot believe how good they feel!



Makes no sense I tell ya.  That shoe is a mystery


----------



## beagly911

wannaprada said:


> Just received these and they are absolutely breathtaking! And although they say 120, they do not feel like it. Most importantly, they are so comfortable!! Total opposite from the Pigalle 120. Here are my Pigaresille! I would post mod pics but I'm wearing black tights which take away from the beauty of this shoe.


Fantastic wanna!!  Congrats!!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

wannaprada said:


> Just received these and they are absolutely breathtaking! And although they say 120, they do not feel like it. Most importantly, they are so comfortable!! Total opposite from the Pigalle 120. Here are my Pigaresille! I would post mod pics but I'm wearing black tights which take away from the beauty of this shoe.



Absolutely stunning! Congrats on another great edition, your collection is tdf.  Did you half size or whole size down in these?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Oh no! You can't pad?



Without insoles I can stick my pinky into the back of the shoe   I'm almost certain they were stretched out in the store, because everyone says they are TTS


----------



## wannaprada

beagly911 said:


> Fantastic wanna!!  Congrats!!



Thanks Beagly!



jess10141 said:


> Absolutely stunning! Congrats on another great edition, your collection is tdf.  Did you half size or whole size down in these?



Thanks Jess! I smile just thinking about them! Lol! I went a whole size down from my CL TTS, which is a 40.5 (sometimes 41). I went with my Pigalle patent leather size based on the fact the patent doesn't stretch as much and these will not be stretching. For the Pigalle kid leather, for instance, I have to get a 39 because for me they end up stretching at least a half size after some wears. Hope this helps!


----------



## wannaprada

Here's a mod pic!


----------



## kham

anniethecat said:


>


Thanks!! 



Christchrist said:


> You know I did that same thing lol. I went back ASAP


Yeah, I wanted them, and then thought I could do without, and then I realized I really wanted them, lol! 



hermosa_vogue said:


> Oooh I saw these on Instagram!  They are lovely



Thank you hermosa! I had to upload pics that shows the true color. 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Gasps!!! I love the hot orange! Do the have a neon yellow out yet? Model pics please!


Thanks Lavender!! They had the yellow SS12, i think. haven't seen them for the current season though. I'll post some soon 



poppyseed said:


> Love them, I'm jealous!


Thank you poppyseed!! Don't be!! You should get a pair and be my shoe twin 



wannaprada said:


> Congrats Kham!
> Thanks Wanna!! I love love your new Pigaresille. Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Without insoles I can stick my pinky into the back of the shoe   I'm almost certain they were stretched out in the store, because everyone says they are TTS


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Here's a mod pic!



Soooooooo stunning!


----------



## wannaprada

Thanks Kham and CC!


----------



## 318Platinum

wannaprada said:


> Just received these and they are absolutely breathtaking! And although they say 120, they do not feel like it. Most importantly, they are so comfortable!! Total opposite from the Pigalle 120. Here are my Pigaresille! I would post mod pics but I'm wearing black tights which take away from the beauty of this shoe.



YAY!! Welcome to the club! You, CC and I are triplets! ;-P it is really a totally different feel than a patent pigalle. It's actually too soft to me. I feel as if I will rip it or something! God I hope not. Congrats on this sexy shoe, boo!! Looks great on you! ;-D


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Here's a mod pic!



These look so amazing on you *wanna*!!!
Love them!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

stilly said:


> These look so amazing on you wanna!!!
> Love them!!!



Stilly, you need to join the club!! ;-P Break the ban, break the ban! Lol


----------



## Christchrist

318Platinum said:


> Stilly, you need to join the club!! ;-P Break the ban, break the ban! Lol



I second that!


----------



## wannaprada

318Platinum said:


> YAY!! Welcome to the club! You, CC and I are triplets! ;-P it is really a totally different feel than a patent pigalle. It's actually too soft to me. I feel as if I will rip it or something! God I hope not. Congrats on this sexy shoe, boo!! Looks great on you! ;-D



Thanks Platinum! I also had that awful thought of them ripping on me! I would cry! 



stilly said:


> These look so amazing on you wanna!!!
> Love them!!!



Thanks Stilly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Just received these and they are absolutely breathtaking! And although they say 120, they do not feel like it. Most importantly, they are so comfortable!! Total opposite from the Pigalle 120. Here are my Pigaresille! I would post mod pics but I'm wearing black tights which take away from the beauty of this shoe.



They are absolutely Gorgeous!!! I love!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hermosa_vogue said:


> Got my Matrinanas today and they're too big
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074468



They are very cute. I like the design!


----------



## jeninvan

Christchrist said:


> Ok I got my matte python babies. They are amazing!!!! Like powder suede so soft and beautiful. Black is 120 and white is 100 batignolles.
> I also put my crystal python near the white so you can see the difference. The matte python 100 batignolles is WHITE
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074070



They are absolutely stunning...I may have passed out for a moment on how gorgeous they are...congrats on your new additions


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:


> They are absolutely Gorgeous!!! I love!



Thanks Lavender!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

wannaprada said:


> Here's a mod pic!



Lol love it!


----------



## Christchrist

jeninvan said:


> They are absolutely stunning...I may have passed out for a moment on how gorgeous they are...congrats on your new additions



Lol jeni


----------



## Divealicious

Just got my pre loved Lucifer Bows back from my cobbler! They look ready for more lovin' again


----------



## Christchrist

Divealicious said:


> Just got my pre loved Lucifer Bows back from my cobbler! They look ready for more lovin' again



Awwwww I just love that shoe. Congrats. Mod shots!


----------



## beagly911

Divealicious said:


> Just got my pre loved Lucifer Bows back from my cobbler! They look ready for more lovin' again
> 
> View attachment 2076498


They look terrific!!


----------



## wannaprada

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Lol love it!







Divealicious said:


> Just got my pre loved Lucifer Bows back from my cobbler! They look ready for more lovin' again



How cute!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Got a pair of Very Prive 120 Peep toes in black. So excited!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Got a pair of Very Prive 120 Peep toes in black. So excited!!!!



That's a classic sexy shoe! Congrats


----------



## Christchrist

My blingie got her VP galaxy. She loves them


----------



## eliciashrum

wannaprada said:


> Just received these and they are absolutely breathtaking! And although they say 120, they do not feel like it. Most importantly, they are so comfortable!! Total opposite from the Pigalle 120. Here are my Pigaresille! I would post mod pics but I'm wearing black tights which take away from the beauty of this shoe.


I want !!!


----------



## wannaprada

eliciashrum said:


> I want !!!



They are beyond beautiful! Get them!!


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> They are beyond beautiful! Get them!!



Haha


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> Haha



I'm becoming an enabler like you now! Lol! Congrats on the new shoes, btw.


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> I'm becoming an enabler like you now! Lol! Congrats on the new shoes, btw.



Thanks girl. . I want to steal my friends galaxy!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

wannaprada said:


> Here's a mod pic!



They are very hot on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> My blingie got her VP galaxy. She loves them
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2077264



I'm loving the color!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> My blingie got her VP galaxy. She loves them
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2077264



I love these


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I'm loving the color!





hermosa_vogue said:


> I love these



Yeah want them too. She's lucky


----------



## Divealicious

beagly911 said:


> They look terrific!!





wannaprada said:


> How cute!





Christchrist said:


> Awwwww I just love that shoe. Congrats. Mod shots!



Thank you!! I'm really more into high heels, but I just can wear them everyday. Hoping to get more wear out of these kitten heels


----------



## hermosa_vogue

crystalhowlett said:


> View attachment 2033107



I am on the verge of getting the canari Flo.....


----------



## mrl1005

hermosa_vogue said:


> I am on the verge of getting the canari Flo.....



Hermosa they'll look great on you!! And they'll be the perfect new pop to your gorgeous collection! Annnnndddd....the canari is such a pretty color! IMO some yellow vibrant shoes could be almost too loud (unless you have then right skin complexion and outfit paired with them.)


----------



## Myrkur

Are they comfortable? I was thinking of getting those for summer


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> Are they comfortable? I was thinking of getting those for summer



They are my most comfy shoe. No blisters and can be worn for hours on its maiden voyage


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> They are my most comfy shoe. No blisters and can be worn for hours on its maiden voyage



My mouse wants to push the buy button right now.


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> My mouse wants to push the buy button right now.



*click click*


----------



## samina




----------



## Christchrist

Wow! Where did you find that blue? It's stunning


----------



## samina

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Wow! Where did you find that blue? It's stunning



It's indigo declic - I haven't really taken any wearing them pics since getting them last year? and as I'm having a duvet day I'm taking pics.

I'm soo bad have loads that I haven't even added to my thread


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> It's indigo declic - I haven't really taken any wearing them pics since getting them last year? and as I'm having a duvet day I'm taking pics.
> 
> I'm soo bad have loads that I haven't even added to my thread



Oh honey. They pretty. Do share them all


----------



## samina

Thanks CC - I'll dig out my python new simples in indigo in a bit - surrounded by tissues have a cold


----------



## beagly911

samina said:


> View attachment 2078024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2078025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2078026



They are gorgeous samina!  I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## samina

Thanks Hun - I'm updating my thread too it's been ages!


----------



## wannaprada

Lavenderduckiez said:


> They are very hot on you!



Why thank you Lavender! 


Very nice!


----------



## floridasun8

My shoes are here, my shoes are here!!!   

I can actually see these being one of my all time favorite CLs that I own!  I am obsessed with these new batignolles!   Very soft but very delicate too.  Totally gorgeous!    They also fit PERFECTLY!  

















Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Christchrist

floridasun8 said:


> My shoes are here, my shoes are here!!!
> 
> I can actually see these being one of my all time favorite CLs that I own!  I am obsessed with these new batignolles!   Very soft but very delicate too.  Totally gorgeous!    They also fit PERFECTLY!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Yey I'm so glad a forum member got them too. Aren't they amazing irl? So beautiful. Congrats girl


----------



## floridasun8

Christchrist said:


> Yey I'm so glad a forum member got them too. Aren't they amazing irl? So beautiful. Congrats girl



Thanks!!!    So excited to have another new pair of shoes...and these gorgeous babies too!   I went back and looked at your photos to see the difference in the 120 vs. the 100.  Do the 120s feel a lot higher than the 100s?  These ones that I got are very comfy and wondering if I should have considered the 120!  lol    I also love the blue tinge that your mod shots had.  I would KILL for a navy blue color in these shoes!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

floridasun8 said:


> My shoes are here, my shoes are here!!!
> 
> I can actually see these being one of my all time favorite CLs that I own!  I am obsessed with these new batignolles!   Very soft but very delicate too.  Totally gorgeous!    They also fit PERFECTLY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



So pretty and velvety!


----------



## samina

floridasun8 said:
			
		

> Thanks!!!    So excited to have another new pair of shoes...and these gorgeous babies too!   I went back and looked at your photos to see the difference in the 120 vs. the 100.  Do the 120s feel a lot higher than the 100s?  These ones that I got are very comfy and wondering if I should have considered the 120!  lol    I also love the blue tinge that your mod shots had.  I would KILL for a navy blue color in these shoes!!



Pretty style on u congrats


----------



## Christchrist

floridasun8 said:


> Thanks!!!    So excited to have another new pair of shoes...and these gorgeous babies too!   I went back and looked at your photos to see the difference in the 120 vs. the 100.  Do the 120s feel a lot higher than the 100s?  These ones that I got are very comfy and wondering if I should have considered the 120!  lol    I also love the blue tinge that your mod shots had.  I would KILL for a navy blue color in these shoes!!



Yeah me Too. They feel comfy in the 120 to me. The 100 is like butta. It's awesome. Very addicting shoe! I want navy too :/


----------



## hermosa_vogue

mrl1005 said:


> Hermosa they'll look great on you!! And they'll be the perfect new pop to your gorgeous collection! Annnnndddd....the canari is such a pretty color! IMO some yellow vibrant shoes could be almost too loud (unless you have then right skin complexion and outfit paired with them.)



I'm actually a bit paranoid about the colour on my skin tone. I've got dark olive skin and when I went to the boutique they only had a bit of canary yellow on a bag so I held it against my skin and it looks awful


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Also, I just got the multi rasta Greissimos which are yellow-based so I don't know if it would be overkill?


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Also, I just got the multi rasta Greissimos which are yellow-based so I don't know if it would be overkill?



Hmmmm. Is it possible to overkill louboutin?


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> *click click*



CC, you don't even try to be subtle anymore. You have embraced being a peer pressure-er, lol!


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> CC, you don't even try to be subtle anymore. You have embraced being a peer pressure-er, lol!



Lol.  I'm embracing my inner pusher


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Hmmmm. Is it possible to overkill louboutin?



No but maybe I can get the canari yellow in a Batignolles (sp?) or another non-peeptoe style?


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> No but maybe I can get the canari yellow in a Batignolles (sp?) or another non-peeptoe style?



That will be tough. They are selling fast


----------



## BagBragger

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Lol.  I'm embracing my inner pusher



(Side eye) I cannot stand you! You always have a come back!


----------



## Christchrist

BagBragger said:


> (Side eye) I cannot stand you! You always have a come back!



U know I do boo


----------



## attyxthomas

Christchrist said:


> My blingie got her VP galaxy. She loves them



I'm trying to imagine u in ur car taking these pics. That's some dedication there!!  beautiful galaxy


----------



## hermosa_vogue

floridasun8 said:


> My shoes are here, my shoes are here!!!
> 
> I can actually see these being one of my all time favorite CLs that I own!  I am obsessed with these new batignolles!   Very soft but very delicate too.  Totally gorgeous!    They also fit PERFECTLY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



These are so pretty, how did you size in them?


----------



## beagly911

floridasun8 said:


> My shoes are here, my shoes are here!!!
> 
> I can actually see these being one of my all time favorite CLs that I own!  I am obsessed with these new batignolles!   Very soft but very delicate too.  Totally gorgeous!    They also fit PERFECTLY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Gorgeous!  I love them, congrats!!


----------



## Christchrist

attyxthomas said:


> I'm trying to imagine u in ur car taking these pics. That's some dedication there!!  beautiful galaxy



That's not me lol. I only do French pedicure on these toes.  I was laughing at the pics though. Haha. Ankles up.


----------



## wannaprada

floridasun8 said:


> My shoes are here, my shoes are here!!!
> 
> I can actually see these being one of my all time favorite CLs that I own!  I am obsessed with these new batignolles!   Very soft but very delicate too.  Totally gorgeous!    They also fit PERFECTLY!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Congrats ladies on your lovely purchases!


----------



## Vintasia

wannaprada said:


> Just received these and they are absolutely breathtaking! And although they say 120, they do not feel like it. Most importantly, they are so comfortable!! Total opposite from the Pigalle 120. Here are my Pigaresille! I would post mod pics but I'm wearing black tights which take away from the beauty of this shoe.



I absolutely love these!


----------



## floridasun8

hermosa_vogue said:


> These are so pretty, how did you size in them?



Thanks!  I took them TTS and they fit like a glove.


----------



## mrl1005

hermosa_vogue said:


> No but maybe I can get the canari yellow in a Batignolles (sp?) or another non-peeptoe style?



If its not must have, omg need, I'd say pass for now. If its looooovvvveeee, want, need...now...absolutely do it. 

I think they're different enough from the Rastas because they're two different styles and one is multi and the other is just a "BAM! I'm a pop of vibrant, sexy color." 

And most importantly...I doubt they looked bad on your skin tone!!


----------



## bella.ngotang

The Intern Flats
http://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g428/bella_ngotang/IMG_3359.jpg

Thank you for letting me share


----------



## wannaprada

Vintasia said:


> I absolutely love these!



Thanks Vintasia!



bella.ngotang said:


> http://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g428/bella_ngotang/IMG_3359.jpg
> 
> Thank you for letting me share



If I were to purchase another CL flat, it'd be this one. Very nice, congrats!


----------



## fumi

Finally got these... Amethyste Python Hyper Prive


----------



## Christchrist

fumi said:


> Finally got these... Amethyste Python Hyper Prive



Oooooooooo. Those are delish! Congrats Fumi


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

fumi said:


> Finally got these... Amethyste Python Hyper Prive


Gorgeous!  Congrats!!!


----------



## samina

fumi said:
			
		

> Finally got these... Amethyste Python Hyper Prive



Wow love the vibrant colour fumi


----------



## Binks

fumi said:


> Finally got these... Amethyste Python Hyper Prive


Gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

bella.ngotang said:


> The Intern Flats
> http://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g428/bella_ngotang/IMG_3359.jpg
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


So cute!!


----------



## beagly911

fumi said:


> Finally got these... Amethyste Python Hyper Prive


Fumi, they are TDF!!  Congrats!


----------



## Fatfei

fumi said:
			
		

> Finally got these... Amethyste Python Hyper Prive



Such beautiful colour! It will match anything! Congrats!


----------



## anniethecat

fumi said:


> Finally got these... Amethyste Python Hyper Prive



Congrats shoe twin!


----------



## fumi

Christchrist said:


> Oooooooooo. Those are delish! Congrats Fumi



Thank you ChristChrist! I'm a sucker for exotics :kiss:




HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats!!!



Thank you HelenofTroy! You are so nice! 




samina said:


> Wow love the vibrant colour fumi



Thank you samina! Bright colors are my weakness 




Binks said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you Binks! 




beagly911 said:


> Fumi, they are TDF!!  Congrats!



Thank you so much beagly!




Fatfei said:


> Such beautiful colour! It will match anything! Congrats!



Thank you Fatfei! I love purple.




anniethecat said:


> Congrats shoe twin!



Woohoo shoe twins


----------



## bougainvillier

fumi said:


> Finally got these... Amethyste Python Hyper Prive



The best purple!!! Congrats fumi


----------



## fumi

bougainvillier said:


> The best purple!!! Congrats fumi



Thank you so much bougainviller!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

fumi said:


> Finally got these... Amethyste Python Hyper Prive



This colour is just breath-taking


----------



## maryelle

fumi said:


> Finally got these... Amethyste Python Hyper Prive



woah that color is STUNNING  congrats!


----------



## 9distelle

fumi said:


> Finally got these... Amethyste Python Hyper Prive


Gorgeous, congrats!! Mod pics!!


----------



## samina

Jazz nude Ron Ron 100


----------



## bougainvillier

samina said:


> Jazz nude Ron Ron 100



Perfect nude classic!!!


----------



## samina

bougainvillier said:
			
		

> Perfect nude classic!!!



Thanks for letting me share


----------



## samina

Omg I actually forgot I had these!

Black Patent Simple 100


----------



## megt10

fumi said:


> Finally got these... Amethyste Python Hyper Prive


They are gorgeous and you are going to love them.


anniethecat said:


> Congrats shoe twin!



Shoe triplets.


----------



## megt10

samina said:


> Omg I actually forgot I had these!
> 
> Black Patent Simple 100
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2083485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2083486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2083487



These are the perfect everyday shoes. Such a classic and wearable shoe. Congrats.


----------



## megt10

samina said:


> Jazz nude Ron Ron 100
> 
> View attachment 2083472



Love these too. Gorgeous on you Samina.


----------



## DebbiNC

fumi said:


> Finally got these... Amethyste Python Hyper Prive




Absolutely beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

samina said:


> Jazz nude Ron Ron 100
> 
> View attachment 2083472



Oh, I love these!


----------



## samina

megt10 said:
			
		

> These are the perfect everyday shoes. Such a classic and wearable shoe. Congrats.



Thanks Meg!! I'm hoping to wear these soon at wrk


----------



## samina

megt10 said:
			
		

> Love these too. Gorgeous on you Samina.



Thanks Meg! Hope to get something bright but not fluorescent between 85-100 height next


----------



## samina

DebbiNC said:
			
		

> Oh, I love these!



Thanks DebbiNC - classics all sorted now need something colourful that will go with more then one item - hard to decide


----------



## fumi

hermosa_vogue said:


> This colour is just breath-taking



Thank you hermosa! I love purple shoes 




maryelle said:


> woah that color is STUNNING  congrats!



Thank you so much maryelle! So in love with the color 




9distelle said:


> Gorgeous, congrats!! Mod pics!!



Thank you 9distelle! No mod pics for now, since they're at the cobbler 




megt10 said:


> They are gorgeous and you are going to love them.
> 
> 
> Shoe triplets.



Thank you so much meg! 




DebbiNC said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Congratulations!!!



Thank you so much Debbi!


----------



## Mi_Lan

fumi said:
			
		

> Finally got these... Amethyste Python Hyper Prive



Omg! I die. The color is TDF! May I ask the price Fumi? I remember the color is a little bit darker IRL isn't it?


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> Jazz nude Ron Ron 100



Great shoe.  How does the jazz feel in comparison to the patent?


----------



## Christchrist

samina said:


> Omg I actually forgot I had these!
> 
> Black Patent Simple 100



Classic shoe. Enjoy it. Goes with everything


----------



## samina

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Great shoe.  How does the jazz feel in comparison to the patent?



It feels stiff but not shiny it's a kind of in between kid and patent..


----------



## fumi

Mi_Lan said:


> Omg! I die. The color is TDF! May I ask the price Fumi? I remember the color is a little bit darker IRL isn't it?



Thank you! :kiss: Yes, the color is a tad darker... I bought these off of a friend, but she said the price was about $1200.


----------



## gfairenoughh

fumi said:


> Finally got these... Amethyste Python Hyper Prive



WOW! These are fabulous! The color is delicious! Congrats Fumi!


----------



## anniethecat

megt10 said:


> Shoe triplets.


----------



## fumi

gfairenoughh said:


> WOW! These are fabulous! The color is delicious! Congrats Fumi!



Thank you so much!! I'm in love with the color


----------



## beagly911

samina said:


> Jazz nude Ron Ron 100
> 
> View attachment 2083472


Absolutely wonderful classic samina, you'll find yourself wearing them all the time!


----------



## Myrkur

samina said:


> Omg I actually forgot I had these!
> 
> Black Patent Simple 100
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2083485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2083486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2083487



Lol how can you forget


----------



## bougainvillier

Anyone up early for a coffee CL reveal?


----------



## Mrs. MFH

bougainvillier said:


> Anyone up early for a coffee CL reveal?



I'm here.....do tell


----------



## bougainvillier

Mrs. MFH said:


> I'm here.....do tell



A teaser


----------



## bougainvillier

And stripped right away


----------



## bougainvillier

I know this is not exciting. Probably all members here have at least one pair of pigalle 120 

But it is really hard to find for me. Since I have a rare size. Actually I'm not even sure this fits fine. Any piggies 120 expert around?

So I'm 34.5 in pigalle 100. I had to try when pigalle 120 in 34 showed up at online boutique. Even though I always think I am a 33.5 in pigalle 120. Lol. 

So these 34 fit loose. There is a heel gap as you can see here


----------



## bougainvillier

Sorry for the sweatpants. I am still working on my coffee. 

Anyways, I put a gel pad under the ball of the foot and it fits better. I can walk in them securely.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

bougainvillier said:


> Sorry for the sweatpants. I am still working on my coffee.
> 
> Anyways, I put a gel pad under the ball of the foot and it fits better. I can walk in them securely.



They are gorgeous...good way to start the morning


----------



## bougainvillier

My question is - if I wear them with the gel pads from the beginning, the toe box might stretch as others experienced. Will I end up with a pair too big to wear? I'm scared because these are just right with the pads. Not sure it will be still good after toe box expanding. 

See how the nude 120 toe box is narrower than the love me 100?


----------



## bougainvillier

Mrs. MFH said:


> They are gorgeous...good way to start the morning



Thank you. I'm not sure they are a keeper yet for sizing reason. Too many ill fitting shoes. Lol


----------



## Mrs. MFH

bougainvillier said:


> My question is - if I wear them with the gel pads from the beginning, the toe box might stretch as others experienced. Will I end up with a pair too big to wear? I'm scared because these are just right with the pads. Not sure it will be still good after toe box expanding.
> 
> See how the nude 120 toe box is narrower than the love me 100?



I see, unfortunately I'm not a piggy expert. I had the platform pair but returned them because it wasn't very comfortable to me. I'm sure others here can give you better advice though. I would just wait and see.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

bougainvillier said:


> My question is - if I wear them with the gel pads from the beginning, the toe box might stretch as others experienced. Will I end up with a pair too big to wear? I'm scared because these are just right with the pads. Not sure it will be still good after toe box expanding.
> 
> See how the nude 120 toe box is narrower than the love me 100?



I think the difference you see in the width is just the difference between Pigalle 100 and Pigalle 120? I can wear Pigalle 100s because they are wider than Pigalle 120 but no way could I squish my feet into Pigalle 120s


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Also in my experience the toe box on piggies do stretch with wear


----------



## bougainvillier

hermosa_vogue said:


> I think the difference you see in the width is just the difference between Pigalle 100 and Pigalle 120? I can wear Pigalle 100s because they are wider than Pigalle 120 but no way could I squish my feet into Pigalle 120s



Hmm. Not sure. I do remember the love me was narrower at the beginning. This is after maybe 5 wears? I think I'm just gonna wear them in e morning at home today and see


----------



## maryelle

bougainvillier said:


> And stripped right away



definitely a classic, gorgeous pair. though i would be worried about the toe box stretching over time with wear


----------



## Christchrist

Myrkur said:


> Lol how can you forget



I forgot I had mine for like 6 months! Storing in boxes isn't good for people like me


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:


> Anyone up early for a coffee CL reveal?



I'm here


----------



## Christchrist

bougainvillier said:


> I know this is not exciting. Probably all members here have at least one pair of pigalle 120
> 
> But it is really hard to find for me. Since I have a rare size. Actually I'm not even sure this fits fine. Any piggies 120 expert around?
> 
> So I'm 34.5 in pigalle 100. I had to try when pigalle 120 in 34 showed up at online boutique. Even though I always think I am a 33.5 in pigalle 120. Lol.
> 
> So these 34 fit loose. There is a heel gap as you can see here



Yes you're a 33.5 but the gel pad works wonders . Congrats. They are a staple shoe. Much have! Love the pants. Teehee


----------



## Christchrist

Ok. Traded 1/2 size down l in my batignolles 100 to a 39 (I'm a piggy 100 39.5) and they fit perfect. 

Got a great gold spike LP from a member . 

And found a great sale on divinoche 120 size 39 to replace huge 40 that are selling. 
Hope you all are having a great day.


----------



## 91coucou

My new beauties - N°Privé 120mm Red Rouge Glitter


----------



## 91coucou

Christchrist said:


> Ok. Traded 1/2 size down l in my batignolles 100 to a 39 (I'm a piggy 100 39.5) and they fit perfect.
> 
> Got a great gold spike LP from a member .
> 
> And found a great sale on divinoche 120 size 39 to replace huge 40 that are selling.
> Hope you all are having a great day.
> 
> View attachment 2085564


You look impressive in them! Love the white ones the most, so elegant!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Ok. Traded 1/2 size down l in my batignolles 100 to a 39 (I'm a piggy 100 39.5) and they fit perfect.
> 
> Got a great gold spike LP from a member .
> 
> And found a great sale on divinoche 120 size 39 to replace huge 40 that are selling.
> Hope you all are having a great day.
> 
> View attachment 2085564



Wow CC they are all stunning. Can't decide which I like best.


----------



## Christchrist

91coucou said:


> My new beauties - N°Privé 120mm Red Rouge Glitter



Dorothy!!!!!! There's no place like home! 
Love them


----------



## megt10

91coucou said:


> My new beauties - N°Privé 120mm Red Rouge Glitter



Beautiful!


----------



## Christchrist

91coucou said:


> You look impressive in them! Love the white ones the most, so elegant!


Thank you.  The white is amazing 



megt10 said:


> Wow CC they are all stunning. Can't decide which I like best.



Yeah me 2. Thanks meg


----------



## beagly911

bougainvillier said:


> I know this is not exciting. Probably all members here have at least one pair of pigalle 120
> 
> But it is really hard to find for me. Since I have a rare size. Actually I'm not even sure this fits fine. Any piggies 120 expert around?
> 
> So I'm 34.5 in pigalle 100. I had to try when pigalle 120 in 34 showed up at online boutique. Even though I always think I am a 33.5 in pigalle 120. Lol.
> 
> So these 34 fit loose. There is a heel gap as you can see here


They are beautiful!  From everything I've read here they will stretch, bummer!!


----------



## 91coucou

Thank you ladies!


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Ok. Traded 1/2 size down l in my batignolles 100 to a 39 (I'm a piggy 100 39.5) and they fit perfect.
> 
> Got a great gold spike LP from a member .
> 
> And found a great sale on divinoche 120 size 39 to replace huge 40 that are selling.
> Hope you all are having a great day.
> 
> View attachment 2085564


I love them all but I would kill myself in the LP!!  haha


----------



## bitchychinky

91coucou said:


> My new beauties - N°Privé 120mm Red Rouge Glitter



Wow those are great!  Total head turner.


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> I love them all but I would kill myself in the LP!!  haha



I almost kill myself lol


----------



## bitchychinky

Christchrist said:


> Ok. Traded 1/2 size down l in my batignolles 100 to a 39 (I'm a piggy 100 39.5) and they fit perfect.
> 
> Got a great gold spike LP from a member .
> 
> And found a great sale on divinoche 120 size 39 to replace huge 40 that are selling.
> Hope you all are having a great day.
> 
> View attachment 2085564



Gold spikes?!  So hot!


----------



## Christchrist

*****ychinky said:


> Gold spikes?!  So hot!



Delish right!


----------



## 91coucou

*****ychinky said:


> Wow those are great!  Total head turner.


Thanks honey! I guess my boyfriend has a nice sense of style 'cause he bought them for me


----------



## bitchychinky

christchrist said:


> delish right!



yes!!


----------



## beagly911

91coucou said:


> My new beauties - N°Privé 120mm Red Rouge Glitter


Stunning!! Congrats!


----------



## bitchychinky

91coucou said:


> Thanks honey! I guess my boyfriend has a nice sense of style 'cause he bought them for me



Thats so awesome!!  My guy thinks Im crazy buying Loubies.  Whenever we go downtown he dreads me dragging him to Holt's so I can look at shoes.  My guy would never go out and pick a pair, I tell him what I want if he offers.  Which is rare.  Has to be a special occasion haha.  You got a great guy!


----------



## veechic

fumi said:


> Finally got these... Amethyste Python Hyper Prive



these are amazzzzzzzzzze!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Ok. Traded 1/2 size down l in my batignolles 100 to a 39 (I'm a piggy 100 39.5) and they fit perfect.
> 
> Got a great gold spike LP from a member .
> 
> And found a great sale on divinoche 120 size 39 to replace huge 40 that are selling.
> Hope you all are having a great day.
> 
> View attachment 2085564



Glad you found a divinoche to fit you!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

91coucou said:


> My new beauties - N°Privé 120mm Red Rouge Glitter



SO pretty!!  Congrats


----------



## EQJ83

Just got these yesterday and had to sneak them home, way too may shoe purchases this month!


----------



## EQJ83

Christchrist said:


> Ok. Traded 1/2 size down l in my batignolles 100 to a 39 (I'm a piggy 100 39.5) and they fit perfect.
> 
> Got a great gold spike LP from a member .
> 
> And found a great sale on divinoche 120 size 39 to replace huge 40 that are selling.
> Hope you all are having a great day.
> 
> View attachment 2085564



That white is TDF, they look amazing on you! My next pair (when my ban is over), will be snakeskin they are so sexy.


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Glad you found a divinoche to fit you!!



I know! 60% off AND last pair


----------



## Christchrist

EQJ83 said:


> Just got these yesterday and had to sneak them home, way too may shoe purchases this month!



Oh. I like them.  Congrats on sneaking them safely


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> I know! 60% off AND last pair



It was meant to be!


----------



## beagly911

EQJ83 said:


> Just got these yesterday and had to sneak them home, way too may shoe purchases this month!


I really love this shoe, I've loved it since it came out!  It looks great on you!


----------



## Angie415

bougainvillier said:


> Sorry for the sweatpants. I am still working on my coffee.
> 
> Anyways, I put a gel pad under the ball of the foot and it fits better. I can walk in them securely.



Sexy shoe! PS, we have the same PJ pants...LOL!


----------



## EQJ83

beagly911 said:


> I really love this shoe, I've loved it since it came out!  It looks great on you!



Thanks beagly, they are really comfortable and it's a great shade of nude!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

91coucou said:


> My new beauties - N°Privé 120mm Red Rouge Glitter



Those are gorgeous!


----------



## samina

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Ok. Traded 1/2 size down l in my batignolles 100 to a 39 (I'm a piggy 100 39.5) and they fit perfect.
> 
> Got a great gold spike LP from a member .
> 
> And found a great sale on divinoche 120 size 39 to replace huge 40 that are selling.
> Hope you all are having a great day.



Cc - stunning !! Loving the white ones!


----------



## samina

91coucou said:
			
		

> My new beauties - N°Privé 120mm Red Rouge Glitter



Wow loving the sparkle - I saw these in Selfridges! Congrats


----------



## samina

EQJ83 said:
			
		

> Just got these yesterday and had to sneak them home, way too may shoe purchases this month!



Lovely! How did you size in these?


----------



## EQJ83

samina said:


> Lovely! How did you size in these?



Hi samina, I took a 39 and I am also a 39 in Simples and Pigalles but 38.5 in most peep toe styles. Hope that helps


----------



## 91coucou

*****ychinky said:


> Thats so awesome!!  My guy thinks Im crazy buying Loubies.  Whenever we go downtown he dreads me dragging him to Holt's so I can look at shoes.  My guy would never go out and pick a pair, I tell him what I want if he offers.  Which is rare.  Has to be a special occasion haha.  You got a great guy!



Don't worry, mine's pretty the same  He thinks I'm obsessed with Louboutins but he also knows I really love these shoes - that's the reason he bought them for me and this is of course my early b-day present (he wouldn't buy Loubs without a special occasion, hahaha)   I guess guys just don't get how special, amazing, beautiful (...) Louboutins are!


----------



## 91coucou

samina said:


> Wow loving the sparkle - I saw these in Selfridges! Congrats


Thank you! 
I'm not a sparkle girl at all so I'm still surprised how much I love that shoe! I think that`s simply the magic of Louboutins


----------



## 8seventeen19

bougainvillier said:


> I know this is not exciting. Probably all members here have at least one pair of pigalle 120
> 
> But it is really hard to find for me. Since I have a rare size. Actually I'm not even sure this fits fine. Any piggies 120 expert around?
> 
> So I'm 34.5 in pigalle 100. I had to try when pigalle 120 in 34 showed up at online boutique. Even though I always think I am a 33.5 in pigalle 120. Lol.
> 
> So these 34 fit loose. There is a heel gap as you can see here



Very pretty!! Did you see the nude PP 120s in a 34 on ebay that just sold? Think they went for less than $500. Too small for me or I would have pounced. 

Yours fit exactly like my black patent in 35. I put the gel pad + heel grips and they're fine and have not stretched. I actually like the 35's with the padding v. the 34.5 without padding. Little more room in the toe and a lot more comfortable on long journeys/shopping. Just for reference I am a 35.5 in Pigalle 100s.


----------



## Christchrist

I feel for the first time that my collection is complete. Man I love these.  Introducing Black Lucifer Bow. I'm in loveeeeee


----------



## attyxthomas

Christchrist said:


> I feel for the first time that my collection is complete. Man I love these.  Introducing Black Lucifer Bow. I'm in loveeeeee
> 
> 
> View attachment 2087205



i'm literally drooling.... congrats on such a great find! jelly jelly


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> I feel for the first time that my collection is complete. Man I love these.  Introducing Black Lucifer Bow. I'm in loveeeeee
> 
> 
> View attachment 2087205



 Love them CC!!  Congrats!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> I feel for the first time that my collection is complete. Man I love these.  Introducing Black Lucifer Bow. I'm in loveeeeee
> 
> 
> View attachment 2087205


Congrats! What an amazing find.


----------



## Christchrist

attyxthomas said:


> i'm literally drooling.... congrats on such a great find! jelly jelly





beagly911 said:


> Love them CC!!  Congrats!





shoeaddictklw said:


> Congrats! What an amazing find.



Thank you. They are easily my favorite shoe


----------



## evanescent

EQJ83 said:


> Just got these yesterday and had to sneak them home, way too may shoe purchases this month!



Those are great! 



Christchrist said:


> Ok. Traded 1/2 size down l in my batignolles 100 to a 39 (I'm a piggy 100 39.5) and they fit perfect.
> 
> Got a great gold spike LP from a member .
> 
> And found a great sale on divinoche 120 size 39 to replace huge 40 that are selling.
> Hope you all are having a great day.
> 
> View attachment 2085564



Amazing new purchases CC! Congrats also on your UHG Lucifer Bows! They all look fabulous on you 



bougainvillier said:


> Sorry for the sweatpants. I am still working on my coffee.
> 
> Anyways, I put a gel pad under the ball of the foot and it fits better. I can walk in them securely.



They are stunning hun!! How do you feel about them? I sold my 120s (size 34) in the end... I really loved them but the pitch was too hard to handle for me  As I get older, I find myself having less patience for impractical shoes and am content with the 100s


----------



## Mi_Lan

Ta...da...Finally I found a white pair on sale. Very prive white kid leather. Love this color so much.. I  am searching for a pair of  craie crystal lady peep. Anyone knows where I can find them?


----------



## Christchrist

Mi_Lan said:


> Ta...da...Finally I found a white pair on sale. Very prive white kid leather. Love this color so much.. I  am searching for a pair of  craie crystal lady peep. Anyone knows where I can find them?



Where did you find that!  ??  I love it! 
The white lp is at Horatio no?


----------



## beagly911

Mi_Lan said:


> Ta...da...Finally I found a white pair on sale. Very prive white kid leather. Love this color so much.. I  am searching for a pair of  craie crystal lady peep. Anyone knows where I can find them?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2087434


Beautiful Mi_Lan, I love,love,love a VP - any day and always!!!


----------



## beagly911

evanescent said:


> I really loved them but the pitch was too hard to handle for me  As I get older, I find myself having less patience for impractical shoes and am content with the 100s


I so,so understand, unless its 100 or less I just can't do it!!!  I do find that I can do a 120 if it has the platform, but that's my limit!  I hate having only found CL's two years ago...being a late bloomer s**ks!!!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

evanescent said:


> They are stunning hun!! How do you feel about them? I sold my 120s (size 34) in the end... I really loved them but the pitch was too hard to handle for me  As I get older, I find myself having less patience for impractical shoes and am content with the 100s



Same boat.  I wore my LPs out last night and had to power walk in them.  It was not easy.  I felt like the heel was bending a little bit.  I think the max I can do is 120 with a platform.


----------



## Theycallmeboops

the newest addition to my collection


----------



## Theycallmeboops

Christchrist said:


> I feel for the first time that my collection is complete. Man I love these.  Introducing Black Lucifer Bow. I'm in loveeeeee
> 
> 
> View attachment 2087205


oooh those are hotttt


----------



## Christchrist

Theycallmeboops said:


> the newest addition to my collection



I was eyeballing those. Can you do mod shots? Pweezzzzz.  Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

Theycallmeboops said:


> the newest addition to my collection


Sooo pretty and sexy!!  Congrats!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Christchrist said:


> Where did you find that!  ??  I love it!
> The white lp is at Horatio no?



Hi at my local store. There is only a pair left in size 35.5. Oh Will contact Horatio tmr morning. Thank you letting me know   hopefully they still have them. Why white  LP doesn't appear on E.site or NM, Saks do you know? 



beagly911 said:


> Beautiful Mi_Lan, I love,love,love a VP - any day and always!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Mi_Lan said:


> Hi at my local store. There is only a pair left in size 35.5. Oh Will contact Horatio tmr morning. Thank you letting me know   hopefully they still have them. Why white  LP doesn't appear on E.site or NM, Saks do you know?



No. I can ask my SA if you don't get ahold of someone.


----------



## 9distelle

Mi_Lan said:


> Ta...da...Finally I found a white pair on sale. Very prive white kid leather. Love this color so much.. I  am searching for a pair of  craie crystal lady peep. Anyone knows where I can find them?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2087434


So pretty, mod pics!!


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> I feel for the first time that my collection is complete. Man I love these.  Introducing Black Lucifer Bow. I'm in loveeeeee
> 
> 
> View attachment 2087205


----------



## wannaprada

Mi_Lan said:


> Ta...da...Finally I found a white pair on sale. Very prive white kid leather. Love this color so much.. I  am searching for a pair of  craie crystal lady peep. Anyone knows where I can find them?



Very nice, congrats!



Theycallmeboops said:


> the newest addition to my collection



OMG,I love!! Can you please post mod pics?!  I have been contemplating getting these. TIA!


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> I feel for the first time that my collection is complete. Man I love these.  Introducing Black Lucifer Bow. I'm in loveeeeee
> 
> 
> View attachment 2087205


They are gorgeous shoes CC. I love them on you huge congrats!


Mi_Lan said:


> Ta...da...Finally I found a white pair on sale. Very prive white kid leather. Love this color so much.. I  am searching for a pair of  craie crystal lady peep. Anyone knows where I can find them?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2087434


These are so pretty. I love white shoes.


hermosa_vogue said:


> Same boat.  I wore my LPs out last night and had to power walk in them.  It was not easy.  I felt like the heel was bending a little bit.  I think the max I can do is 120 with a platform.


I have the hardest time walking in my LPs. I find that other 140's are much easier, though these days I am trying to stick to 120s W/platform or below. 
I really have enough super high heels and am finding that for daily wear I really don't wear anything above 100.


----------



## demicouture

Christchrist said:


> I feel for the first time that my collection is complete. Man I love these.  Introducing Black Lucifer Bow. I'm in loveeeeee



These are fabulous!
Congrats in such a holy grail!!


----------



## Mi_Lan

megt10 said:
			
		

> i have the hardest time walking in my lps. I find that other 140's are much easier, though these days i am trying to stick to 120s w/platform or below.
> I really have enough super high heels and am finding that for daily wear i really don't wear anything above 100.



tta!!!


----------



## demicouture

A holy grail of mine.. Freddy spikes in blk w/silver

Finally mine!


----------



## Mi_Lan

demicouture said:
			
		

> A holy grail of mine.. Freddy spikes in blk w/silver
> 
> Finally mine!



Congrats! I like them.


----------



## Christchrist

demicouture said:


> A holy grail of mine.. Freddy spikes in blk w/silver
> 
> Finally mine!



How sweet are those?!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Theycallmeboops said:


> the newest addition to my collection



Oh I really want these but the price is so off putting.  I would love to see mod pics also. Congrats!


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I feel for the first time that my collection is complete. Man I love these.  Introducing Black Lucifer Bow. I'm in loveeeeee



Looking at your feet hurt mine.


----------



## wannaprada

Myrkur said:


> Looking at your feet hurt mine.



Lol!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> I feel for the first time that my collection is complete. Man I love these.  Introducing Black Lucifer Bow. I'm in loveeeeee
> 
> 
> View attachment 2087205



I'm in love too!!


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I'm in love too!!



Bring all your shoes over. Lets have a play date


----------



## ilovetoshop

Batignolles 120 black patent


----------



## Kalos

ilovetoshop said:


> Batignolles 120 black patent



Cute, the curvy heel is gorgeous! Wear them in good health.


----------



## ilovetoshop

Thank you god bless~


----------



## sophe

demicouture said:


> A holy grail of mine.. Freddy spikes in blk w/silver
> 
> Finally mine!



WOW! Big congrats!! 
Gold spike are TDF!!!


----------



## Christchrist

ilovetoshop said:


> Batignolles 120 black patent



Wow. They look great on you


----------



## Christchrist

Well I got my batignolles 100 fluo Rose Paris. The heel has wrinkles and its not a great quality. I'm bummed. I hope she can find a replacement 

There is also a little tear


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Christchrist said:


> Well I got my batignolles 100 fluo Rose Paris. The heel has wrinkles and its not a great quality. I'm bummed. I hope she can find a replacement
> 
> There is also a little tear



Oh no, well at least you know they're gorgeous.


----------



## Christchrist

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> Oh no, well at least you know they're gorgeous.



Yeah


----------



## bougainvillier

evanescent said:


> They are stunning hun!! How do you feel about them? I sold my 120s (size 34) in
> the end... I really loved them but the pitch was too hard to handle for me  As I get older, I find myself having less patience for impractical shoes and am content with the 100s



I am mostly certain that I will return them. they are big and i agree with you. my ankles are not happy with them


----------



## bougainvillier

shoeaddictklw said:


> Very pretty!! Did you see the nude PP 120s in a 34 on ebay that just sold? Think they went for less than $500. Too small for me or I would have pounced.
> 
> Yours fit exactly like my black patent in 35. I put the gel pad + heel grips and they're fine and have not stretched. I actually like the 35's with the padding v. the 34.5 without padding. Little more room in the toe and a lot more comfortable on long journeys/shopping. Just for reference I am a 35.5 in Pigalle 100s.



I didn't. I am 34.5 in PP120 anyways..

I think we re exactly 1 size apart  And wow, you wear P120 to shopping/trips?! Awesome!


----------



## 8seventeen19

bougainvillier said:


> I didn't. I am 34.5 in PP120 anyways..
> 
> I think we re exactly 1 size apart  And wow, you wear P120 to shopping/trips?! Awesome!



Aww too bad. They were a great deal. I really, really wanted them but they would have been crazy tight-- if I would have even been able to get my feet in them! 

Wearing the 120s insures I will not be shopping long.


----------



## sophe

Christchrist said:


> Well I got my batignolles 100 fluo Rose Paris. The heel has wrinkles and its not a great quality. I'm bummed. I hope she can find a replacement
> 
> There is also a little tear
> View attachment 2089897



wow~gorgeous color!


----------



## Christchrist

sophe said:


> wow~gorgeous color!



Thanks sophe. Too bad this pair was a dud


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Well I got my batignolles 100 fluo Rose Paris. The heel has wrinkles and its not a great quality. I'm bummed. I hope she can find a replacement
> 
> There is also a little tear
> View attachment 2089897



How do they feel on the feet compared to Piggies?  Same level of comfort/balance?


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> How do they feel on the feet compared to Piggies?  Same level of comfort/balance?



Same to me


----------



## MadameElle

Christchrist said:


> Well I got my batignolles 100 fluo Rose Paris. The heel has wrinkles and its not a great quality. I'm bummed. I hope she can find a replacement.  There is also a little tear



Hi CC.  My bianca patent leather have the "wrinkles" and some "bumps" too.  Here's an older post about about why this happens if you or anyone else might be interested.

http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...hing-weird-happened-my-lady-peeps-672391.html


----------



## evanescent

bougainvillier said:


> I am mostly certain that I will return them. they are big and i agree with you. my ankles are not happy with them



Yeah.. I'm sure you won't find it difficult to find a pair that you love and can wear!!


----------



## evanescent

Christchrist said:


> Well I got my batignolles 100 fluo Rose Paris. The heel has wrinkles and its not a great quality. I'm bummed. I hope she can find a replacement
> 
> There is also a little tear
> View attachment 2089897



They look amazing on you though!! Hope you can get a replacement easily.


----------



## floridasun8

Christchrist said:


> Well I got my batignolles 100 fluo Rose Paris. The heel has wrinkles and its not a great quality. I'm bummed. I hope she can find a replacement
> 
> There is also a little tear
> View attachment 2089897



Beautiful!!   They are well worth it, so hopefully you can get a replacement soon.


----------



## megt10

Christchrist said:


> Well I got my batignolles 100 fluo Rose Paris. The heel has wrinkles and its not a great quality. I'm bummed. I hope she can find a replacement
> 
> There is also a little tear
> View attachment 2089897



They are fabulous on you I hope you are able to get a replacement.


----------



## Christchrist

MadameElle said:


> Hi CC.  My bianca patent leather have the "wrinkles" and some "bumps" too.  Here's an older post about about why this happens if you or anyone else might be interested.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/oh-no-something-weird-happened-my-lady-peeps-672391.html



Thank you


----------



## Christchrist

evanescent said:


> They look amazing on you though!! Hope you can get a replacement easily.





floridasun8 said:


> Beautiful!!   They are well worth it, so hopefully you can get a replacement soon.





megt10 said:


> They are fabulous on you I hope you are able to get a replacement.



Thanks girls. I'm waiting on my SA


----------



## mizcolon73

Theycallmeboops said:


> the newest addition to my collection



OMG I LOOOOOOVE these!!


----------



## Felicious

Finally mine  been waiting 4 months for these. Pigalle Plato spikes 120, went TTS.

First a snapshot from the store


----------



## beagly911

Felicious said:


> Finally mine  been waiting 4 months for these. Pigalle Plato spikes 120, went TTS.
> 
> First a snapshot from the store
> View attachment 2093953
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093954
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093955



Oh, so lovely!!!  Congrats on getting them!!


----------



## floridasun8

Felicious said:


> Finally mine  been waiting 4 months for these. Pigalle Plato spikes 120, went TTS.
> 
> First a snapshot from the store
> View attachment 2093953
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093954
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093955



One of my favorites....beautiful shoe.  Congrats!!


----------



## AEGIS

Theycallmeboops said:


> the newest addition to my collection




yeeeeeesssssssssssss


----------



## DebbiNC

Felicious said:


> Finally mine  been waiting 4 months for these. Pigalle Plato spikes 120, went TTS.



Wow!! Congratulations!


----------



## Mi_Lan

felicious said:


> finally mine  Been waiting 4 months for these. Pigalle plato spikes 120, went tts.
> 
> First a snapshot from the store
> View attachment 2093953
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093954
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093955



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Myrkur

Felicious said:


> Finally mine  been waiting 4 months for these. Pigalle Plato spikes 120, went TTS.
> 
> First a snapshot from the store
> View attachment 2093953
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093954
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093955



Ooh they are lovely! And what a fun first photo


----------



## maryelle

Felicious said:


> Finally mine  been waiting 4 months for these. Pigalle Plato spikes 120, went TTS.
> 
> First a snapshot from the store
> View attachment 2093953
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093954
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093955



they look amazing on you! congrats!


----------



## fumi

Felicious said:


> Finally mine  been waiting 4 months for these. Pigalle Plato spikes 120, went TTS.
> 
> First a snapshot from the store
> View attachment 2093953
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093954
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093955



They are gorgeous! We are shoe twins!


----------



## chicEC

My first CL love, the Decollete 868  and I am officially addicted!


----------



## maryelle

chicEC said:


> My first CL love, the Decollete 868  and I am officially addicted!



congrats on your first pair!


----------



## chicEC

maryelle said:


> congrats on your first pair!



Thanks girl!


----------



## chicEC

Felicious said:


> Finally mine  been waiting 4 months for these. Pigalle Plato spikes 120, went TTS.
> 
> First a snapshot from the store
> View attachment 2093953
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093954
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093955


Hotness!! Congrats!


----------



## SeeingRed

Felicious said:


> Finally mine  been waiting 4 months for these. Pigalle Plato spikes 120, went TTS.
> 
> First a snapshot from the store
> View attachment 2093953
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093954
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093955



They are beautiful!!!  Congrats!  I love the pics!


----------



## bitchychinky

Felicious said:


> Finally mine  been waiting 4 months for these. Pigalle Plato spikes 120, went TTS.
> 
> First a snapshot from the store
> View attachment 2093953
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093954
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093955



Congrats!  They look amazing on you.  I love the reaction of the gentleman beside you.  He looks so happy for you hahaha


----------



## hermosa_vogue

chicEC said:


> My first CL love, the Decollete 868  and I am officially addicted!



Congrats!  Mod pics!!


----------



## stilly

Felicious said:


> Finally mine  been waiting 4 months for these. Pigalle Plato spikes 120, went TTS.
> 
> First a snapshot from the store
> View attachment 2093953
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093954
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093955



They look amazing on you!!!
Love them!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Felicious said:


> Finally mine  been waiting 4 months for these. Pigalle Plato spikes 120, went TTS.
> 
> First a snapshot from the store
> View attachment 2093953
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093954
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093955


What a cute pic!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Mi_Lan

chicEC said:


> My first CL love, the Decollete 868  and I am officially addicted!



Congrats!


----------



## Theycallmeboops

Sorry I'm new to this, what kind of shots are those? thanks


----------



## Theycallmeboops

Christchrist said:


> I was eyeballing those. Can you do mod shots? Pweezzzzz.  Congrats!



What are mod shots? sorry I'm new to this lol


----------



## beagly911

Theycallmeboops said:


> What are mod shots? sorry I'm new to this lol


Pics with you wearing the CL's....modeling the CL's!  Getting and understanding the jargon takes some time, trust me!!  Welcome to the addiction!!!


----------



## jeninvan

Felicious said:


> Finally mine  been waiting 4 months for these. Pigalle Plato spikes 120, went TTS.
> 
> First a snapshot from the store
> View attachment 2093953
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093954
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093955


They're amazing congrats


----------



## poppyseed

chicEC said:


> My first CL love, the Decollete 868  and I am officially addicted!



Congrats! They are amazing shoe


----------



## wannaprada

Felicious said:


> Finally mine  been waiting 4 months for these. Pigalle Plato spikes 120, went TTS.
> 
> First a snapshot from the store
> View attachment 2093953
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093954
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093955



They look great on you, congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

Felicious said:


> Finally mine  been waiting 4 months for these. Pigalle Plato spikes 120, went TTS.
> 
> First a snapshot from the store
> View attachment 2093953
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093954
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093955


They look great on you


----------



## megt10

Felicious said:


> Finally mine  been waiting 4 months for these. Pigalle Plato spikes 120, went TTS.
> 
> First a snapshot from the store
> View attachment 2093953
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093954
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093955


This is one of the best shoe shots ever. Congrats shoe twin. They look fantastic on you.


chicEC said:


> My first CL love, the Decollete 868  and I am officially addicted!



Welcome to the addiction! They are a great choice for your first pair.


----------



## chicEC

Thank you ladies! I am very happy about them!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Felicious said:


> Finally mine  been waiting 4 months for these. Pigalle Plato spikes 120, went TTS.
> 
> First a snapshot from the store
> View attachment 2093953
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093954
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093955





chicEC said:


> My first CL love, the Decollete 868  and I am officially addicted!



Congratulations ladies!


----------



## Christchrist

chicEC said:


> Thank you ladies! I am very happy about them!!



Fits like a glove


----------



## gymangel812

an unexpected sale purchase (second cut at nordies)...





lady daf tartan plaid

this is my second attempt at daffs, do those look good (ie not hoofish [i'm petite])?












i do have to get a few holes punched in the straps though

excuse the mirror, didn't realize it was so dirty until i saw the pics...


----------



## Angie415

gymangel812 said:


> an unexpected sale purchase (second cut at nordies)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady daf tartan plaid
> 
> this is my second attempt at daffs, do those look good (ie not hoofish [i'm petite])?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i do have to get a few holes punched in the straps though
> 
> excuse the mirror, didn't realize it was so dirty until i saw the pics...



They look beautiful on you!!! Nordies has a sale going on now?? Where?


----------



## gymangel812

Angie415 said:


> They look beautiful on you!!! Nordies has a sale going on now?? Where?


it's long over, these were a return.


----------



## akillian24

I went in for (not this shoe) and came out with.......  
Story of my life.  I love them, think they will be ridiculously easy to wardrobe and are even more comfortable than my LPs because of the heel curve.


----------



## gammagirl80

akillian24 said:


> I went in for (not this shoe) and came out with.......
> Story of my life.  I love them, think they will be ridiculously easy to wardrobe and are even more comfortable than my LPs because of the heel curve.


Whereeee did you find these??! They are literally breath-taking, I can't stop staring at your pictures! Obsessed!


----------



## Mi_Lan

akillian24 said:


> I went in for (not this shoe) and came out with.......
> Story of my life.  I love them, think they will be ridiculously easy to wardrobe and are even more comfortable than my LPs because of the heel curve.



Omg!!! Where you found them? Are they altadama? The color is TDF!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Mi_Lan

I am super excited!!!!!! Recieved this special box yesterday. Thank you again Yakusoku.af for letting me know about the sale at NM. You are so kind...



























 Found for them a matching rose gold knuckle clutch


----------



## akillian24

gammagirl80 said:


> Whereeee did you find these??! They are literally breath-taking, I can't stop staring at your pictures! Obsessed!



Thank you! The Dallas boutique had them. They are the new Troca. Super comfy!


----------



## akillian24

Mi_Lan said:


> Omg!!! Where you found them? Are they altadama? The color is TDF!!!!! Congrats!



Thank you so much! These are the new Trocas. They have the same toe box as the Lady Peep (I find the AD's to be a bit more narrow).
And I got them at the Dallas Boutique.


----------



## gammagirl80

My first pair!!! (Well I ordered two and this is the first to arrive so it wins )


----------



## Mi_Lan

Modeling pics


----------



## Christchrist

Mi_Lan said:


> Modeling pics


They look so good on you.  Congrats


----------



## akillian24

Mi_Lan said:


> Modeling pics




OMG. I just died. These are amazing. And I totally wouldn't have known how to wear them.... and now I suddenly think I need them. They are stunning on you!


----------



## beagly911

Mi_Lan said:


> Modeling pics


Stunning pics!!  They look great on you!


----------



## fumi

Mi_Lan said:


> Modeling pics



They look so gorgeous on you!


----------



## 9distelle

akillian24 said:


> I went in for (not this shoe) and came out with.......
> Story of my life.  I love them, think they will be ridiculously easy to wardrobe and are even more comfortable than my LPs because of the heel curve.


They look awesome on you, congrats!!


----------



## 9distelle

gammagirl80 said:


> My first pair!!! (Well I ordered two and this is the first to arrive so it wins )


They are beautiful, congrats!!


----------



## anniethecat

Mi_Lan said:


> Modeling pics



I just love seeing mod shots on the Isolde.  They look great!


----------



## 318Platinum

akillian24 said:


> I went in for (not this shoe) and came out with.......
> Story of my life.  I love them, think they will be ridiculously easy to wardrobe and are even more comfortable than my LPs because of the heel curve.




I thought that these were a new LP, but the heel height is 140, which I think explains the comfort. These look crazy good on you! The color is TDF!! You wear these very well. Congrats!


----------



## poppyseed

akillian24 said:


> I went in for (not this shoe) and came out with.......
> Story of my life.  I love them, think they will be ridiculously easy to wardrobe and are even more comfortable than my LPs because of the heel curve.



I love them!! What's the colour called? It's amazing!


----------



## poppyseed

gammagirl80 said:


> My first pair!!! (Well I ordered two and this is the first to arrive so it wins )



They are amazing, congrats on exciting first pair! Are they Rose Paris?


----------



## megt10

gymangel812 said:


> an unexpected sale purchase (second cut at nordies)...
> 
> this is my second attempt at daffs, do those look good (ie not hoofish [i'm
> i do have to get a few holes punched in the straps though
> 
> excuse the mirror, didn't realize it was so dirty until i saw the pics...


I love these on you. I think the plaid is really unique. Love.


akillian24 said:


> I went in for (not this shoe) and came out with.......
> Story of my life.  I love them, think they will be ridiculously easy to wardrobe and are even more comfortable than my LPs because of the heel curve.


What a gorgeous color. Congrats.


Mi_Lan said:


> I am super excited!!!!!! Recieved this special box yesterday. Thank you again Yakusoku.af for letting me know about the sale at NM. You are so kind...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found for them a matching rose gold knuckle clutch


They are gorgeous and I love the clutch with them.


gammagirl80 said:


> My first pair!!! (Well I ordered two and this is the first to arrive so it wins )


Beautiful, congrats.


Mi_Lan said:


> Modeling pics


These are such awesome pics. I love how they sparkle and then you see the city lights in the background.


----------



## akillian24

318Platinum said:


> I thought that these were a new LP, but the heel height is 140, which I think explains the comfort. These look crazy good on you! The color is TDF!! You wear these very well. Congrats!



It's funny you mentioned it, because when I went and put them in my closet last night I realized the same!  I will say I find these more comfortable than my Biancas as well.

And thank you!  I almost passed ( I never seem to swoon over a shoe until I get it home), but am so glad I snagged it.


----------



## DebbiNC

gymangel812 said:


> an unexpected sale purchase (second cut at nordies)...
> lady daf tartan plaid
> 
> this is my second attempt at daffs, do those look good (ie not hoofish [i'm petite])?
> 
> i do have to get a few holes punched in the straps though
> 
> excuse the mirror, didn't realize it was so dirty until i saw the pics...




Those are really cute shoes!  I could never wear them, but they look great on you!!




akillian24 said:


> I went in for (not this shoe) and came out with.......
> Story of my life.  I love them, think they will be ridiculously easy to wardrobe and are even more comfortable than my LPs because of the heel curve.



Oh, they are pretty!!! I think a sculpted heel makes all the difference in comfort, too!



Mi_Lan said:


> I am super excited!!!!!! Recieved this special box yesterday. Thank you again Yakusoku.af for letting me know about the sale at NM. You are so kind...



Wow! Those are some absolutely awesome shoes! Congrats!



gammagirl80 said:


> My first pair!!! (Well I ordered two and this is the first to arrive so it wins )



Congrats on your first pair! They are lovely!!!


----------



## bitchychinky

Mi_Lan said:


> Modeling pics



They look great on you!
Congrats


----------



## bitchychinky

akillian24 said:


> I went in for (not this shoe) and came out with.......
> Story of my life.  I love them, think they will be ridiculously easy to wardrobe and are even more comfortable than my LPs because of the heel curve.



OMG such a pretty colour!  They look so comfy!!


----------



## Anghellic

Yasmin wedges 









is it sandal season yet?!


----------



## beagly911

Anghellic said:


> Yasmin wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it sandal season yet?!


So pretty!!  I wish it was sandal season!


----------



## megt10

Anghellic said:


> Yasmin wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it sandal season yet?!



It is in SoCal  At least a lot of days. These are so pretty and look great on you.


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Pigalle 100 Python Desert


----------



## beagly911

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Pigalle 100 Python Desert


Gorgeous!!  I love the Python Desert!!


----------



## SeeingRed

megt10 said:


> It is in SoCal  At least a lot of days. These are so pretty and look great on you.


Thank goodness I live in So. Cal, I just bought sandals!!!


----------



## Christchrist

Anghellic said:


> Yasmin wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it sandal season yet?!


They look great on you. Comfy too


----------



## poppyseed

Anghellic said:


> Yasmin wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it sandal season yet?!



I love these, still hunting for them in my size!


----------



## poppyseed

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Pigalle 100 Python Desert



These are like a dream, so beautiful!


----------



## megt10

Anghellic said:


> Yasmin wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it sandal season yet?!





InAweWithLoubi said:


> Pigalle 100 Python Desert



These are stunning and they look great on you. Congrats.


----------



## Mi_Lan

Thank you so much ladies for your lovely comments.  You are too kind . I did a worldwide search for them from last year and ended up find  them on sale at NM Hawaii. Lol. 
Still can't believe they are mine. Too good to be true.


Christchrist said:


> They look so good on you.  Congrats





akillian24 said:


> OMG. I just died. These are amazing. And I totally wouldn't have known how to wear them.... and now I suddenly think I need them. They are stunning on you!





beagly911 said:


> Stunning pics!!  They look great on you!





fumi said:


> They look so gorgeous on you!





anniethecat said:


> I just love seeing mod shots on the Isolde.  They look great!





*****ychinky said:


> They look great on you!
> Congrats


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Picked these up today...I love these but I haven't seen them anywhere...only a clutch on the CL website to match it


----------



## maryelle

akillian24 said:


> I went in for (not this shoe) and came out with.......
> Story of my life.  I love them, think they will be ridiculously easy to wardrobe and are even more comfortable than my LPs because of the heel curve.



loveeee the color. they look great on you!


----------



## anniethecat

Mrs. MFH said:


> Picked these up today...I love these but I haven't seen them anywhere...only a clutch on the CL website to match it



I love these, they remind of the brushed silver pigalle spikes they had a BG a couple seasons ago that I missed out on.

Can you pretty please post modeling pics?


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Picked these up today...I love these but I haven't seen them anywhere...only a clutch on the CL website to match it


the color is amazing!!!!! Congrats


----------



## cvlshopaholic

My rock and golds came today..love these, they make me feel so hot! :kiss:


----------



## megt10

Mrs. MFH said:


> Picked these up today...I love these but I haven't seen them anywhere...only a clutch on the CL website to match it


These are gorgeous I love the color!


cvlshopaholic said:


> My rock and golds came today..love these, they make me feel so hot! :kiss:



You look hot in them, congrats.


----------



## SeeingRed

cvlshopaholic said:


> My rock and golds came today..love these, they make me feel so hot! :kiss:



LOVE those boots!


----------



## chicEC

cvlshopaholic said:


> My rock and golds came today..love these, they make me feel so hot! :kiss:


LOVE!!!!


----------



## chicEC

Mrs. MFH said:


> Picked these up today...I love these but I haven't seen them anywhere...only a clutch on the CL website to match it


----------



## cvlshopaholic

megt10 said:


> These are gorgeous I love the color!
> 
> 
> You look hot in them, congrats.






SeeingRed said:


> LOVE those boots!







chicEC said:


> LOVE!!!!




thanks guys!


----------



## beagly911

cvlshopaholic said:


> My rock and golds came today..love these, they make me feel so hot! :kiss:


They look great!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

These babies just arrived in the mail!


----------



## Mi_Lan

gfairenoughh said:


> These babies just arrived in the mail!



Omg! Super sparking!


----------



## bitchychinky

gfairenoughh said:


> These babies just arrived in the mail!



So SPARKLY!  I love it!!!  Mod picture!  Is the material of the shoe smooth or feel glittery?


----------



## beagly911

gfairenoughh said:


> These babies just arrived in the mail!


Oooo so pretty!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Mi_Lan said:


> Omg! Super sparking!



Thank you!!! 



*****ychinky said:


> So SPARKLY!  I love it!!!  Mod picture!  Is the material of the shoe smooth or feel glittery?



Mod shots for sure! The material is smooth. I dont think its glitter, just metallic material. 



beagly911 said:


> Oooo so pretty!!



Thank you Beagly!!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

cvlshopaholic said:


> My rock and golds came today..love these, they make me feel so hot! :kiss:


They look good.  Nothing makes you feel like a red sole


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> These babies just arrived in the mail!


Mod shots! That's totally you.   Love


----------



## fumi

gfairenoughh said:


> These babies just arrived in the mail!



These are stunning!  I was just waiting for someone on TPF to get them.


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> Mod shots! That's totally you.   Love





fumi said:


> These are stunning!  I was just waiting for someone on TPF to get them.



Thank you ladies!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Mrs. MFH

^^^^^^OOO I almost got these...They are beautiful!!!  Please post mod pics.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Christchrist said:


> the color is amazing!!!!! Congrats


Thanks CC


megt10 said:


> These are gorgeous I love the color!
> 
> 
> You look hot in them, congrats.


Thanks Meg I love the color as well


chicEC said:


>


----------



## 9distelle

gfairenoughh said:


> These babies just arrived in the mail!


Oh, what a stunning babies, mod pics!!


----------



## Myrkur

cvlshopaholic said:


> My rock and golds came today..love these, they make me feel so hot! :kiss:



They look pretty cool on feet ! Congrats


----------



## Myrkur

gfairenoughh said:


> These babies just arrived in the mail!



Wow!!  Congrats


----------



## Myrkur

Mi_Lan said:


> Modeling pics



These look soo good!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

cvlshopaholic said:


> My rock and golds came today..love these, they make me feel so hot! :kiss:



Boots are super cute!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gymangel812 said:


> an unexpected sale purchase (second cut at nordies)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady daf tartan plaid
> 
> this is my second attempt at daffs, do those look good (ie not hoofish [i'm petite])?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i do have to get a few holes punched in the straps though
> 
> excuse the mirror, didn't realize it was so dirty until i saw the pics...



Those are super cute! I've always loved the daffs


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mrs. MFH said:


> Picked these up today...I love these but I haven't seen them anywhere...only a clutch on the CL website to match it



I haven't seen those. Super pretty. Model pics please


----------



## Dany_37

mi_lan said:


> modeling pics



so hot!!!!! Stunning!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

akillian24 said:


> I went in for (not this shoe) and came out with.......
> Story of my life.  I love them, think they will be ridiculously easy to wardrobe and are even more comfortable than my LPs because of the heel curve.




LOVE these!! How do you find the color saturation? I have the Yolanda's in this color and it's a little off. The color is very, very green as opposed to how it photographs too.


----------



## Eraudse

My first one, due to pregnancy I decided just Mistic, but after delivery I think that second one will be taller))))


----------



## beagly911

Eraudse said:


> My first one, due to pregnancy I decided just Mistic, but after delivery I think that second one will be taller))))


Congrats on you first CL, and I'm sure there will be more!


----------



## SeeingRed

Eraudse said:


> My first one, due to pregnancy I decided just Mistic, but after delivery I think that second one will be taller))))



They are great! A classic, you will be able to use them forever.


----------



## DezinrDiva

Mi_Lan said:


> Modeling pics


OMFG! 
Haven't been obsessed long enough to have a UHG but if I did this shoe would be in the top 3. Love them!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Mrs. MFH said:


> ^^^^^^OOO I almost got these...They are beautiful!!!  Please post mod pics.





9distelle said:


> Oh, what a stunning babies, mod pics!!





Myrkur said:


> Wow!!  Congrats



Thank you ladies!! MOD shots coming!


----------



## DeMiau

Three weeks old and ordered from the Euro online shop. We first wanted to send them back after we unpacked them cause the colour is so strong, did not expect them to be that way xD.............we did NOT send them back (of course), they are fantastic and they couldn`t be better the way the are


----------



## Mi_Lan

DeMiau said:


> Three weeks old and ordered from the Euro online shop. We first wanted to send them back after we unpacked them cause the colour is so strong, did not expect them to be that way xD.............we did NOT send them back (of course), they are fantastic and they couldn`t be better the way the are



Modeling pics pls.


----------



## floridasun8

DeMiau said:


> Three weeks old and ordered from the Euro online shop. We first wanted to send them back after we unpacked them cause the colour is so strong, did not expect them to be that way xD.............we did NOT send them back (of course), they are fantastic and they couldn`t be better the way the are



Those are awesome for summer!  Wish they had them here.  Would love to see some mod pics or outfit creations with those babies!  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeMiau

Mi_Lan said:


> Modeling pics pls.



As requested


----------



## dbeth

DeMiau said:


> Three weeks old and ordered from the Euro online shop. We first wanted to send them back after we unpacked them cause the colour is so strong, did not expect them to be that way xD.............we did NOT send them back (of course), they are fantastic and they couldn`t be better the way the are



These are cute, totally love the orange!!! Congrats!!



gfairenoughh said:


> These babies just arrived in the mail!



Whoa baby!!!!   I saw these online and was wondering about them, but your pic just confirmed what I thought they might look like!! STUNNING!!!! 




Mrs. MFH said:


> Picked these up today...I love these but I haven't seen them anywhere...only a clutch on the CL website to match it



Loving this fabric more & more!! And piggies on top of it?! Perfection!!! Congrats! 



Mi_Lan said:


> Modeling pics



Fabulous!! They look soooo stunning on you!!


----------



## SeeingRed

DeMiau said:


> As requested


Those are very pretty, and just in time for summer!!


----------



## Christchrist

DeMiau said:


> As requested


Summer! They will be perfect


----------



## MeanyPants

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Pigalle 100 Python Desert


They're Beautiful ! .. I actually have them in the Rosella flat.. Enjoy!


----------



## beagly911

DeMiau said:


> As requested


Those are lovely!  Come on summer!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gfairenoughh said:


> These babies just arrived in the mail!



I love how it sparkles!!! Model pics please


----------



## megt10

gfairenoughh said:


> These babies just arrived in the mail!


Wow, stunning, need mod shots 


Eraudse said:


> My first one, due to pregnancy I decided just Mistic, but after delivery I think that second one will be taller))))


Perfect staple to any wardrobe congrats on the shoes and pregnancy.


DeMiau said:


> Three weeks old and ordered from the Euro online shop. We first wanted to send them back after we unpacked them cause the colour is so strong, did not expect them to be that way xD.............we did NOT send them back (of course), they are fantastic and they couldn`t be better the way the are





DeMiau said:


> As requested
> 
> 
> 
> They are perfect summer shoes. I love the color.


----------



## DeMiau

Ups, me again xD >>> Just came in from the boutique in Rome:


----------



## SeeingRed

DeMiau said:


> Ups, me again xD >>> Just came in from the boutique in Rome:



Those are so cute!  But then again, I don't see too many that I don't like! :giggles:


----------



## DeMiau

SeeingRed said:


> Those are so cute!  But then again, I don't see too many that I don't like! :giggles:


How does it come that I fully understand you


----------



## beagly911

DeMiau said:


> Ups, me again xD >>> Just came in from the boutique in Rome:


Oh, I love those!


----------



## 91coucou

DeMiau said:


> Ups, me again xD >>> Just came in from the boutique in Rome:


Congrats! I really like them! Are they comfy? Do u have any mod pics yet?


----------



## DeMiau

91coucou said:


> Congrats! I really like them! Are they comfy? Do u have any mod pics yet?



Sry, no mod pics yet.
I had to pull the ropes a bit back with a pair of weezers ( is this correct ?) to stretch the toe box a bit.
When you compare my pics with the once on the official online boutique or at Neimanns  then you can see that they are wider than the ones that I ordered. Much better now after the adjustement but the center top area of the toe box is still a bit umcomfy, maybe padding this area with something transparent will help.


----------



## 91coucou

DeMiau said:


> Sry, no mod pics yet.
> I had to pull the ropes a bit back with a pair of weezers ( is this correct ?) to stretch the toe box a bit.
> When you compare my pics with the once on the official online boutique or at Neimanns  then you can see that they are wider than the ones that I ordered. Much better now after the adjustement but the center top area of the toe box is still a bit umcomfy, maybe padding this area with something transparent will help.


Wow, so you had a lot of work with your new beauties! I hope they will fit after little padding and I'm sure you will enjoy them  So good luck!


----------



## Christchrist

DeMiau said:


> Ups, me again xD >>> Just came in from the boutique in Rome:


Sexy.  Mod shots?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

DeMiau said:


> Ups, me again xD >>> Just came in from the boutique in Rome:



THose are very cute!


----------



## evanescent

So glad I finally found these!!! Maggie 140 in mini chad leopard.


----------



## poppyseed

evanescent said:


> So glad I finally found these!!! Maggie 140 in mini chad leopard.


 
Congrats shoe twin! I love them and they go with so much


----------



## seheryeli179

Hello everybody,
Im new on this forum & i need help.I bought this Louboutins but there's not name of the style on their box.Is there anyone to help ?


----------



## anniethecat

seheryeli179 said:


> Hello everybody,
> Im new on this forum & i need help.I bought this Louboutins but there's not name of the style on their box.Is there anyone to help ?


 

Where did you buy these?


----------



## Christchrist

They look lovely on you


----------



## seheryeli179

anniethecat said:


> Where did you buy these?


I bought them from a woman who is the local seller.Have you an opinion about them?Im confused cause i couldnt find this style on internet.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Had a couple people ask me about these. Paulina in Stone with my Sweet Charity Nairobi. (p.s. Don't get these if you hate a lot of toe cleavage.)


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> Had a couple people ask me about these. Paulina in Stone with my Sweet Charity Nairobi. (p.s. Don't get these if you hate a lot of toe cleavage.)


How do they feel?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> How do they feel?



Seriously my favorite shoe. ... Well now it's a tie between those and my leopard Décolleté 554, but they're the same silhouette.  They're incredibly comfortable.  Love shopping in them. I really want the black now.


----------



## seheryeli179

Please Ladies,
Is there anyone help me?
I bought them from local seller.It looks authentic but i couldnr find this style on internet.


----------



## seheryeli179

anniethecat said:


> Where did you buy these?


I bought them from a local seller,it looks authentic,but i couldnt this style on inthernet,made me confused.


----------



## suzi30052002

just arrived today...


----------



## SeeingRed

suzi30052002 said:


> just arrived today...


 LOVE the color!


----------



## dbeth

evanescent said:


> So glad I finally found these!!! Maggie 140 in mini chad leopard.



Congrats!!! They look great on you! I love anything with leopard!



shoeaddictklw said:


> Had a couple people ask me about these. Paulina in Stone with my Sweet Charity Nairobi. (p.s. Don't get these if you hate a lot of toe cleavage.)



Hot!! Love them with your bag.


----------



## megt10

suzi30052002 said:


> just arrived today...



Love the shoes and the whole ensemble.


----------



## indypup

seheryeli179 said:


> Hello everybody,
> Im new on this forum & i need help.I bought this Louboutins but there's not name of the style on their box.Is there anyone to help ?



They are called Fetibride, but that strap is supposed to be an ankle strap (unless you attached it between the sole and heel on purpose).

Here's a completed listing I found on eBay for reference. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## beagly911

suzi30052002 said:


> just arrived today...


Love the color, congrats!


----------



## 8seventeen19

suzi30052002 said:


> just arrived today...



Love that color so much, and really loving that Corbusier!


----------



## fumi

evanescent said:


> So glad I finally found these!!! Maggie 140 in mini chad leopard.



Love the Maggies!


----------



## SeeingRed

indypup said:


> They are called Fetibride, but that strap is supposed to be an ankle strap (unless you attached it between the sole and heel on purpose).
> 
> Here's a completed listing I found on eBay for reference.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


 I like the look of the strap buckled under the sole!  I would wear it this way...!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

evanescent said:


> So glad I finally found these!!! Maggie 140 in mini chad leopard.



SO pretty!!


----------



## beagly911

My new to me "Blues" ~ I have no idea what the style name is but I really like them and the toe cleavage is great!











Please excuse the sock marks, I couldn't wait to get them on when I got home from job testing.


----------



## seheryeli179

indypup said:


> They are called Fetibride, but that strap is supposed to be an ankle strap (unless you attached it between the sole and heel on purpose).
> 
> Here's a completed listing I found on eBay for reference.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Thankssss


----------



## sophe

Yaeee~Finally got them 
Pigalle 120 Rose Cameo and is perfect with my wallet
Still hunting my Pigalle in nude ..


----------



## beagly911

sophe said:


> Yaeee~Finally got them
> Pigalle 120 Rose Cameo and is perfect with my wallet
> Still hunting my Pigalle in nude ..


absolutely lovely!!!  what a fabulous combo!!


----------



## evanescent

sophe said:


> Yaeee~Finally got them
> Pigalle 120 Rose Cameo and is perfect with my wallet
> Still hunting my Pigalle in nude ..



Love them!! I have such a soft spot for Cameo Rose 



beagly911 said:


> My new to me "Blues" ~ I have no idea what the style name is but I really like them and the toe cleavage is great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the sock marks, I couldn't wait to get them on when I got home from job testing.



beagly, they look fantastic on you!! You pull them off really well 



suzi30052002 said:


> just arrived today...



Amazing colour!!



shoeaddictklw said:


> Had a couple people ask me about these. Paulina in Stone with my Sweet Charity Nairobi. (p.s. Don't get these if you hate a lot of toe cleavage.)



They look fab on!


----------



## evanescent

hermosa_vogue said:


> SO pretty!!





fumi said:


> Love the Maggies!





dbeth said:


> Congrats!!! They look great on you! I love anything with leopard!





poppyseed said:


> Congrats shoe twin! I love them and they go with so much



Thank you lovely ladies! They are really comfortable on too!


----------



## beagly911

evanescent said:


> Love them!! I have such a soft spot for Cameo Rose
> 
> 
> 
> beagly, they look fantastic on you!! You pull them off really well
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing colour!!
> 
> 
> 
> They look fab on!


Thanks, I can't wait to pair them with my wardrobe....tan, khaki, brown, black...umm maybe some off complementary colors?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Christchrist

suzi30052002 said:


> just arrived today...


Color is amazing and love your 2.55


----------



## Christchrist

sophe said:


> Yaeee~Finally got them
> Pigalle 120 Rose Cameo and is perfect with my wallet
> Still hunting my Pigalle in nude ..


I love that wallet with the piggys


----------



## fumi

evanescent said:


> Thank you lovely ladies! They are really comfortable on too!



I've heard people complain about the toe box and the metal toe being tight and uncomfortable. Is that a problem for you? TIA!


----------



## SeeingRed

sophe said:


> Yaeee~Finally got them
> Pigalle 120 Rose Cameo and is perfect with my wallet
> Still hunting my Pigalle in nude ..


Great combo, and color!


----------



## fumi

sophe said:


> Yaeee~Finally got them
> Pigalle 120 Rose Cameo and is perfect with my wallet
> Still hunting my Pigalle in nude ..



Cute color! I totally love your collection album. Will you be doing a collection thread?


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> My new to me "Blues" ~ I have no idea what the style name is but I really like them and the toe cleavage is great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the sock marks, I couldn't wait to get them on when I got home from job testing.


Yay, they arrived quickly!!!  That color would be great with jeans (you know me...)  Are they comfy?


----------



## evanescent

fumi said:


> I've heard people complain about the toe box and the metal toe being tight and uncomfortable. Is that a problem for you? TIA!



Definitely not a problem for me! I found the Rolando toe box unbearable (even half size up with padding), but the Maggies are fine. I think it could be also that I took these in my TTS, which turned out to be a tiny bit big for me. I wore them with foot petals and they are perfect now, very comfy


----------



## beagly911

SeeingRed said:


> Yay, they arrived quickly!!!  That color would be great with jeans (you know me...)  Are they comfy?


They are 70mm..so they are super comfy and as good as they will go with jeans..I have so many skirts and dresses that they will be great with!!!  So much I can pair them with!!


----------



## SeeingRed

beagly911 said:


> They are 70mm..so they are super comfy and as good as they will go with jeans..I have so many skirts and dresses that they will be great with!!!  So much I can pair them with!!


Looking forward to seeing what you decide to pair them with!


----------



## sophe

beagly911 said:


> absolutely lovely!!!  what a fabulous combo!!







evanescent said:


> Love them!! I have such a soft spot for Cameo Rose
> 
> 
> 
> beagly, they look fantastic on you!! You pull them off really well
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing colour!!
> 
> 
> 
> They look fab on!





Christchrist said:


> I love that wallet with the piggys





SeeingRed said:


> Great combo, and color!



Thanks sweetie


----------



## sophe

fumi said:


> Cute color! I totally love your collection album. Will you be doing a collection thread?



yeah...have thought abt that,but I really think if doing a thread, I'll definitely wants to get more to make it look plentiful...lol
plus,it's kinda difficult to reply everyone by English which I'm such crapy of this..:greengrin:

Thanks for visited my album and I'm sooooo glad that you like


----------



## DeMiau

sophe said:


> Yaeee~Finally got them
> Pigalle 120 Rose Cameo and is perfect with my wallet
> Still hunting my Pigalle in nude ..


WOW>>>COLOUR


----------



## hermosa_vogue

sophe said:


> Yaeee~Finally got them
> Pigalle 120 Rose Cameo and is perfect with my wallet
> Still hunting my Pigalle in nude ..



They match perfectly!!


----------



## DebbiNC

beagly911 said:


> My new to me "Blues" ~ I have no idea what the style name is but I really like them and the toe cleavage is great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the sock marks, I couldn't wait to get them on when I got home from job testing.



Congrats! I can understand the anxiousness in wanting to try them on! Yea to you!!


----------



## DebbiNC

sophe said:


> Yaeee~Finally got them
> Pigalle 120 Rose Cameo and is perfect with my wallet
> Still hunting my Pigalle in nude ..




Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## suzi30052002

*SeeingRed* &#8211; thank you
*Megt 10* &#8211; thank you, it was the quickest photo shoot I know
*Beagly 911* &#8211; thank you
*Shoeaddictklw* &#8211; thank you, because of the LC4 are you fan of furniture classics?
*Evanescent* &#8211; thank you
*Christchrist *&#8211; thank you


----------



## 8seventeen19

suzi30052002 said:


> *SeeingRed* &#8211; thank you
> *Megt 10* &#8211; thank you, it was the quickest photo shoot I know
> *Beagly 911* &#8211; thank you
> *Shoeaddictklw* &#8211; thank you, because of the LC4 are you fan of furniture classics?
> *Evanescent* &#8211; thank you
> *Christchrist *&#8211; thank you



Yes! Absolutely. I would love to incorporate that or a set of LC3's into my decor, but I've got to pick a couch first. I fell in love with Jeanneret as a child visiting the HMFA where they have a seating area in the basement with his chairs.



sophe said:


> Yaeee~Finally got them
> Pigalle 120 Rose Cameo and is perfect with my wallet
> Still hunting my Pigalle in nude ..


Just love!!! I've missed out on these two times now and would love to find my size.



dbeth said:


> Hot!! Love them with your bag.



Thank you! They match perfectly. I was surprised!



evanescent said:


> They look fab on!



Thanks!


----------



## beagly911

DebbiNC said:


> Congrats! I can understand the anxiousness in wanting to try them on! Yea to you!!


Thank you DebbiNC, they are so cute and look much better on!


----------



## bougainvillier

sophe said:


> Yaeee~Finally got them
> Pigalle 120 Rose Cameo and is perfect with my wallet
> Still hunting my Pigalle in nude ..


so pretty. these are made for each other!


----------



## sophe

DeMiau said:


> WOW>>>COLOUR


Thanks dear



hermosa_vogue said:


> They match perfectly!!


It does! ha,I was accidently notice they are same color 



DebbiNC said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


Thank you sweetie



shoeaddictklw said:


> Just love!!! I've missed out on these two times now and would love to find my size.


actually in different light they become different color effect  I love them in day time...
They are more beautiful IRL 



bougainvillier said:


> so pretty. these are made for each other!


yeah~ I was surprised they match perfectly  yeabee


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

sophe said:


> Yaeee~Finally got them
> Pigalle 120 Rose Cameo and is perfect with my wallet
> Still hunting my Pigalle in nude ..



Lovely color!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

suzi30052002 said:


> just arrived today...



Beautiful picture!! Love it!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

gfairenoughh said:


> These babies just arrived in the mail!


*
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE modeling pics!!! Looove them!!*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Mrs. MFH said:


> Picked these up today...I love these but I haven't seen them anywhere...only a clutch on the CL website to match it



*Many congrats!! These are gorgeous!*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Mi_Lan said:


> Modeling pics





*You know how much I love these doll *


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Felicious said:


> Finally mine  been waiting 4 months for these. Pigalle Plato spikes 120, went TTS.
> 
> First a snapshot from the store
> View attachment 2093953
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093954
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093955



*Many congrats! I've been thinking about change my Pigalle 120 for these because of the comfort.
*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

demicouture said:


> A holy grail of mine.. Freddy spikes in blk w/silver
> 
> Finally mine!



like these!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

CRISPEDROSA said:


> *
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE modeling pics!!! Looove them!!*



Thank you so much girl! I posted myself wearing them in "What CLs are you wearing today" thread!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sophe said:


> Yaeee~Finally got them
> Pigalle 120 Rose Cameo and is perfect with my wallet
> Still hunting my Pigalle in nude ..



the color is gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

suzi30052002 said:


> just arrived today...



the color is gorgeous!


----------



## Maddy luv

sophe said:


> Yaeee~Finally got them
> Pigalle 120 Rose Cameo and is perfect with my wallet
> Still hunting my Pigalle in nude ..



Amazing color and beautiful combo, congrats!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Pivichic came today! Such a neat shoe.


----------



## amusedcleo

shoeaddictklw said:


> Pivichic came today! Such a neat shoe.


OMG!!!!  Those are gorgeous...can't wait to get mine I'm so glad I cancelled my order for the black ones for this color.


----------



## amusedcleo

I ordered these shoes last weekend not knowing how I'd feel about them when they arrived...if I didn't love them they were going back!  They arrived this afternoon and I can't stop looking at them.  

The Astrogirl!!!  I'm so glad I decided to order them.  The color IRL is really hard to capture...the orange heel and on the toe area is exactly like the traffic cone color!  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## chrispy

shoeaddictklw said:


> Pivichic came today! Such a neat shoe.






amusedcleo said:


> OMG!!!!  Those are gorgeous...can't wait to get mine I'm so glad I cancelled my order for the black ones for this color.



Finally! Model pics! 

Where did you ladies order the Pivichic?


----------



## 8seventeen19

chrispy said:


> Finally! Model pics!
> 
> Where did you ladies order the Pivichic?



Horatio. If the do not have your size, Madison got them in too. If you aren't sure about them and your shoe size is above 36 then get them online (free shipping!).


----------



## 8seventeen19

amusedcleo said:


> I ordered these shoes last weekend not knowing how I'd feel about them when they arrived...if I didn't love them they were going back!  They arrived this afternoon and I can't stop looking at them.
> 
> The Astrogirl!!!  I'm so glad I decided to order them.  The color IRL is really hard to capture...the orange heel and on the toe area is exactly like the traffic cone color!  Thanks for letting me share



Ah man. I was really unsure too, but WOW! They're awesome!!! It looks like Flame and Rose Matador, correct? How's the sizing?



amusedcleo said:


> OMG!!!!  Those are gorgeous...can't wait to get mine I'm so glad I cancelled my order for the black ones for this color.


Is it really bad I want the black ones now also?  The heel is cray. You cannot put all your weight on the tip of the heel-- instead you have to balance more-so on the ball of the foot. I forget who got the Troca and said the same thing, but now I know what she was talking about!


----------



## chrispy

shoeaddictklw said:


> Horatio. If the do not have your size, Madison got them in too. If you aren't sure about them and your shoe size is above 36 then get them online (free shipping!).



I think online is the way  to go, though I haven't been able to find the 120 online.  Maybe I'm not looking hard enough.

EDIT: Silly me, I didn't look on the CL website 

Does anyone know for sure that it only comes in two colors?


----------



## 8seventeen19

amusedcleo said:


> OMG!!!!  Those are gorgeous...can't wait to get mine I'm so glad I cancelled my order for the black ones for this color.



.


----------



## 8seventeen19

chrispy said:


> I think online is the way  to go, though I haven't been able to find the 120 online.  Maybe I'm not looking hard enough.



http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_...vc-131957.html
rose paris

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_...hic-pvc-2.html
black 



Pretty positive it is only coming in these two.


----------



## amusedcleo

shoeaddictklw said:


> Ah man. I was really unsure too, but WOW! They're awesome!!! It looks like Flame and Rose Matador, correct? How's the sizing?
> 
> 
> Is it really bad I want the black ones now also?  The heel is cray. You cannot put all your weight on the tip of the heel-- instead you have to balance more-so on the ball of the foot. I forget who got the Troca and said the same thing, but now I know what she was talking about!


You are correct on the colors!  I took my TTS...the same as most all my CLs.  The fit is very similar to the new simple.


----------



## chrispy

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_...vc-131957.html
> rose paris
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_...hic-pvc-2.html
> black
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty positive it is only coming in these two.



Thanks shoeaddictklw, I don't know why I didn't think to look on the online boutique!  
I'm a bit sad now, I what I could have spent on this pair, I spent on a present for myself at Tiffany :|

Maybe turning 25 warrants two presents.


----------



## fumi

shoeaddictklw said:


> Pivichic came today! Such a neat shoe.



These are so pretty and ladylike!




amusedcleo said:


> I ordered these shoes last weekend not knowing how I'd feel about them when they arrived...if I didn't love them they were going back!  They arrived this afternoon and I can't stop looking at them.
> 
> The Astrogirl!!!  I'm so glad I decided to order them.  The color IRL is really hard to capture...the orange heel and on the toe area is exactly like the traffic cone color!  Thanks for letting me share



These are so cute. I saw them online and thought they looked really interesting!


----------



## sophe

Lavenderduckiez said:


> the color is gorgeous!


Thank you dear



Maddy luv said:


> Amazing color and beautiful combo, congrats!!


yea,I was suprised they match perfectly 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Lovely color!


Thanks sweetie 



shoeaddictklw said:


> Pivichic came today! Such a neat shoe.


OMG! they are so stunning on you,I'm still waiting for these in JP...can't wait to have mine....
congrats!!


----------



## J.Love

amusedcleo said:


> I ordered these shoes last weekend not knowing how I'd feel about them when they arrived...if I didn't love them they were going back!  They arrived this afternoon and I can't stop looking at them.
> 
> The Astrogirl!!!  I'm so glad I decided to order them.  The color IRL is really hard to capture...the orange heel and on the toe area is exactly like the traffic cone color!  Thanks for letting me share


Those are fabulous! Congrats on a beautiful purchase!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

shoeaddictklw said:


> Pivichic came today! Such a neat shoe.



OMG those are gorgeous.  I'm so nervous because I ordered both colors and I was like what if I don't like them...But these look so good!!!!.  Are they the 120mm or 100mm.  Dang it if they are the 120mm I might have to send my 100mm back.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

shoeaddictklw said:


> Pivichic came today! Such a neat shoe.





amusedcleo said:


> I ordered these shoes last weekend not knowing how I'd feel about them when they arrived...if I didn't love them they were going back!  They arrived this afternoon and I can't stop looking at them.
> 
> The Astrogirl!!!  I'm so glad I decided to order them.  The color IRL is really hard to capture...the orange heel and on the toe area is exactly like the traffic cone color!  Thanks for letting me share



 I was waiting on someone to get this shoe.  It's very nice, congrats on your purchase.  I love that orange!


----------



## martinaa

shoeaddictklw said:


> Pivichic came today! Such a neat shoe.



Wow! What a great shoe! Stunning!! How is the zitzing? Is it like Pigalle 120?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> My new to me "Blues" ~ I have no idea what the style name is but I really like them and the toe cleavage is great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the sock marks, I couldn't wait to get them on when I got home from job testing.


Those do have great toe cleavage! Congrats on those!


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those do have great toe cleavage! Congrats on those!


Thanks Lavenderduckiez!


----------



## hsiaomee

amusedcleo said:


> I ordered these shoes last weekend not knowing how I'd feel about them when they arrived...if I didn't love them they were going back!  They arrived this afternoon and I can't stop looking at them.
> 
> The Astrogirl!!!  I'm so glad I decided to order them.  The color IRL is really hard to capture...the orange heel and on the toe area is exactly like the traffic cone color!  Thanks for letting me share


 
Keep! Keep!! Keep!!!

They are so unique. Very beautiful and elegant.


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> Pivichic came today! Such a neat shoe.





amusedcleo said:


> I ordered these shoes last weekend not knowing how I'd feel about them when they arrived...if I didn't love them they were going back!  They arrived this afternoon and I can't stop looking at them.
> 
> The Astrogirl!!!  I'm so glad I decided to order them.  The color IRL is really hard to capture...the orange heel and on the toe area is exactly like the traffic cone color!  Thanks for letting me share



Very cute additions girls. Sorry I haven't been on much. I really hate doing TPf on safari. Miss the app


----------



## megt10

shoeaddictklw said:


> Pivichic came today! Such a neat shoe.


Love the color of these. They are so pretty.


amusedcleo said:


> I ordered these shoes last weekend not knowing how I'd feel about them when they arrived...if I didn't love them they were going back!  They arrived this afternoon and I can't stop looking at them.
> 
> The Astrogirl!!!  I'm so glad I decided to order them.  The color IRL is really hard to capture...the orange heel and on the toe area is exactly like the traffic cone color!  Thanks for letting me share



I want these! Gorgeous.


----------



## heiress-ox

After being waitlisted for a while my Nude Pigalle Platos eventually came in! Finally some extra comfortable CLs I can wear all day! I'm a total Pigalle convert now, I have my eye on the regulars now. Pic from my instagram


----------



## fumi

heiress-ox said:


> After being waitlisted for a while my Nude Pigalle Platos eventually came in! Finally some extra comfortable CLs I can wear all day! I'm a total Pigalle convert now, I have my eye on the regulars now. Pic from my instagram



I love the Platos! I can totally wear them all day after the toe box stretched out.


----------



## SamGlamm

Love Loubs. Higher the better


----------



## Christchrist

heiress-ox said:


> After being waitlisted for a while my Nude Pigalle Platos eventually came in! Finally some extra comfortable CLs I can wear all day! I'm a total Pigalle convert now, I have my eye on the regulars now. Pic from my instagram


Woohoooo you're into piggys.  They look lovely. Welcome to the darkside


----------



## oorin

Hello girls! This is my first CL after wanting it for so long.. Decided to pamper myself with an exotic for my first CL  Nude Watersnake Altadama 140


----------



## DebbiNC

oorin said:


> Hello girls! This is my first CL after wanting it for so long.. Decided to pamper myself with an exotic for my first CL  Nude Watersnake Altadama 140




Gorgeous! Congrats on your first CLs!


----------



## oorin

DebbiNC said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats on your first CLs!



Thank you! I am looking forward for my second pair but really lots of thought on which style


----------



## Christchrist

oorin said:


> Hello girls! This is my first CL after wanting it for so long.. Decided to pamper myself with an exotic for my first CL  Nude Watersnake Altadama 140


That's a gorgy first CL. You'll never be the same hA


----------



## theonlylady007

I found these ladymax on sale and had to have them they were my first pair of cl's and I can't wait to wear them this summer


----------



## oorin

Christchrist said:


> That's a gorgy first CL. You'll never be the same hA



I don't know if I made a good choice on purchasing an exotic as my first though XD It feels so fragile! Though it did makes me eye on exotic more .. Maybe I start to appreciate the exotic skin looks? I do feel a bit mean when wearing it though, cause I have a Snake chinese zodiac and whats funnier is that this year is a water snake year in chinese calendar .. Is that a coincidence?? HAHAHA..


----------



## oorin

theonlylady007 said:


> I found these ladymax on sale and had to have them they were my first pair of cl's and I can't wait to wear them this summer



Wow thats an amazing pair! Congrats!
I don't think I will be able to pull that pair though.. XD


----------



## SeeingRed

oorin said:


> Hello girls! This is my first CL after wanting it for so long.. Decided to pamper myself with an exotic for my first CL  Nude Watersnake Altadama 140


They are truly beautiful!


----------



## Myrkur

theonlylady007 said:


> I found these ladymax on sale and had to have them they were my first pair of cl's and I can't wait to wear them this summer



These are stunning!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Myrkur

oorin said:


> Hello girls! This is my first CL after wanting it for so long.. Decided to pamper myself with an exotic for my first CL  Nude Watersnake Altadama 140



They are so pretty


----------



## Christchrist

theonlylady007 said:


> I found these ladymax on sale and had to have them they were my first pair of cl's and I can't wait to wear them this summer


Wow. Very hot   I like them. Congrats


----------



## Christchrist

oorin said:


> I don't know if I made a good choice on purchasing an exotic as my first though XD It feels so fragile! Though it did makes me eye on exotic more .. Maybe I start to appreciate the exotic skin looks? I do feel a bit mean when wearing it though, cause I have a Snake chinese zodiac and whats funnier is that this year is a water snake year in chinese calendar .. Is that a coincidence?? HAHAHA..


I love exotics and hate snakes so I'm a horrible person to ask. Ha


----------



## J.Love

theonlylady007 said:


> I found these ladymax on sale and had to have them they were my first pair of cl's and I can't wait to wear them this summer


Why wait? I'd wear those just to go get the mail, haha. They're gorg!


----------



## J.Love

oorin said:


> Hello girls! This is my first CL after wanting it for so long.. Decided to pamper myself with an exotic for my first CL  Nude Watersnake Altadama 140


Those are stunning, love the exotics but scared about taking care of them correctly. Congrats tho, so fab!


----------



## megt10

heiress-ox said:


> After being waitlisted for a while my Nude Pigalle Platos eventually came in! Finally some extra comfortable CLs I can wear all day! I'm a total Pigalle convert now, I have my eye on the regulars now. Pic from my instagram



Gorgeous shoes and they look great on you. I love the PP I find them comfortable as well but not so much the regular Pigalle.


----------



## megt10

oorin said:


> Hello girls! This is my first CL after wanting it for so long.. Decided to pamper myself with an exotic for my first CL  Nude Watersnake Altadama 140



Wow, stunning shoes. Great first pair. Congrats.


----------



## megt10

theonlylady007 said:


> I found these ladymax on sale and had to have them they were my first pair of cl's and I can't wait to wear them this summer



These are HOT! Love them.


----------



## theonlylady007

love this thread. love looking at shoes lol


----------



## theonlylady007

J.Love said:


> Why wait? I'd wear those just to go get the mail, haha. They're gorg!


 
lol I just feel like my toes will freeze in this weather if i wear them now lol


----------



## megt10

theonlylady007 said:


> I found these ladymax on sale and had to have them they were my first pair of cl's and I can't wait to wear them this summer





theonlylady007 said:


> teal aborina my latest splurge



Love the color


----------



## theonlylady007

oorin said:


> Wow thats an amazing pair! Congrats!
> I don't think I will be able to pull that pair though.. XD


 
I think you did good with getting the snake b/c they are kind of a neutral color and can go with so many outfits. My ladymax is strickly to go out clubing cuz i dont think i can pull them off in the day lol.


----------



## J.Love

theonlylady007 said:


> lol I just feel like my toes will freeze in this weather if i wear them now lol


True! My bad, I see you're in NYC. Here in NM it's like 70 degrees. I need a cute strapy sandal. I love all the colors Lady Max comes in.


----------



## theonlylady007

these are my latest splurge Aborina


----------



## RoseCL

theonlylady007 said:


> these are my latest splurge Aborina


These really are beautiful!


----------



## 8seventeen19

martinaa said:


> Wow! What a great shoe! Stunning!! How is the zitzing? Is it like Pigalle 120?



VERY big. I got .5 size down from my Pigalle 120, 1.5 down from my TTS and Pigalle 100. With a 34.5 I had quite a gap. Thankfully, I was able to exchange for a 34. Hopefully I'll be able to wear them next week and see how they're really like on a 'road' test.


----------



## 8seventeen19

theonlylady007 said:


> I found these ladymax on sale and had to have them they were my first pair of cl's and I can't wait to wear them this summer



I love these SO much. My ankles never look good in shoes like these though. 



oorin said:


> Hello girls! This is my first CL after wanting it for so long.. Decided to pamper myself with an exotic for my first CL  Nude Watersnake Altadama 140



Congrats!! Gorgeous color.



theonlylady007 said:


> these are my latest splurge Aborina



What color is this? I love it.



heiress-ox said:


> After being waitlisted for a while my Nude Pigalle Platos eventually came in! Finally some extra comfortable CLs I can wear all day! I'm a total Pigalle convert now, I have my eye on the regulars now. Pic from my instagram


Aren't they insanely comfortable? I finally got mine too. I really want them in black now too. shhhhh  That Piggy slope is a slippery one with extra soap, I tell ya.



megt10 said:


> Love the color of these. They are so pretty.
> 
> 
> I want these! Gorgeous.


Thanks Meg!



Christchrist said:


> Very cute additions girls. Sorry I haven't been on much. I really hate doing TPf on safari. Miss the app



Thank you! I miss the app too.


----------



## oorin

Myrkur said:


> They are so pretty



Thank you so much Myrkur!



SeeingRed said:


> They are truly beautiful!



Thank you XD



J.Love said:


> Those are stunning, love the exotics but scared about taking care of them correctly. Congrats tho, so fab!



I did too! I bought it on impulse, I thought a classic patent one would do me good but it was an impulse buy when I saw the stunning nude WS  I start researching and trying to find the best way to preserve the skin after I bought it.. Lesson to learn haha



megt10 said:


> Wow, stunning shoes. Great first pair. Congrats.



Thank you, meg!



theonlylady007 said:


> I think you did good with getting the snake b/c they are kind of a neutral color and can go with so many outfits.



Thanks! I did eye on the spring turquoise colour but they didn't have it in my size.. The nude one fits my skin tone perfectly and it does wearable with a lot of colours. Not to mention it gives my leg an extra length effect hehe..



shoeaddictklw said:


> Congrats!! Gorgeous color.



Thank you!


----------



## martinaa

shoeaddictklw said:


> VERY big. I got .5 size down from my Pigalle 120, 1.5 down from my TTS and Pigalle 100. With a 34.5 I had quite a gap. Thankfully, I was able to exchange for a 34. Hopefully I'll be able to wear them next week and see how they're really like on a 'road' test.


 
Oh, that is very big. I thought to go one size down like my Pigalle 120 size with a 37. It´s a pity that there is no boutique in Germany where I can test my size.

Thank you so much for the info.


----------



## 9distelle

theonlylady007 said:


> these are my latest splurge Aborina


Congrats, they are stunning, mod pics!!


----------



## irishbelle

my new to me Love Me 120 Lady Glitter. There is a reason they are called love me  my third pair, i can feel the addiction beginning


----------



## oorin

*Irishbelle *Oh thats a cute Love Me! I really like them but maybe the flats (the very short heeled one) are more comfortable :o


----------



## poppyseed

shoeaddictklw said:


> Pivichic came today! Such a neat shoe.


 

Absolutely love them!!


----------



## poppyseed

amusedcleo said:


> I ordered these shoes last weekend not knowing how I'd feel about them when they arrived...if I didn't love them they were going back! They arrived this afternoon and I can't stop looking at them.
> 
> The Astrogirl!!! I'm so glad I decided to order them. The color IRL is really hard to capture...the orange heel and on the toe area is exactly like the traffic cone color! Thanks for letting me share


 
Wow! This is the first time I've seen these...they are really nice! So glad you're keeping them!


----------



## poppyseed

theonlylady007 said:


> these are my latest splurge Aborina


 

Love that blue! And your Lady Max are to die for!


----------



## Myrkur

irishbelle said:


> my new to me Love Me 120 Lady Glitter. There is a reason they are called love me  my third pair, i can feel the addiction beginning



These are so cute. Can you take a mod pic?


----------



## Myrkur

theonlylady007 said:


> these are my latest splurge Aborina



So pretty!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

irishbelle said:


> my new to me Love Me 120 Lady Glitter. There is a reason they are called love me  my third pair, i can feel the addiction beginning



LOVE them!!!

Wish I could pull off 120


----------



## stilly

irishbelle said:


> my new to me Love Me 120 Lady Glitter. There is a reason they are called love me  my third pair, i can feel the addiction beginning


 
I love these *irishbelle*!!!
So gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

heiress-ox said:


> After being waitlisted for a while my Nude Pigalle Platos eventually came in! Finally some extra comfortable CLs I can wear all day! I'm a total Pigalle convert now, I have my eye on the regulars now. Pic from my instagram


 
These piggies look amazing on you!!!


----------



## stilly

sophe said:


> Yaeee~Finally got them
> Pigalle 120 Rose Cameo and is perfect with my wallet
> Still hunting my Pigalle in nude ..


 
This color is so pretty!!!
And its a perfect color match for your wallet!!!


----------



## stilly

shoeaddictklw said:


> Pivichic came today! Such a neat shoe.


 
These look absolutely fabulous on you!!!
Mine are in transit...


----------



## sophe

stilly said:


> This color is so pretty!!!
> And its a perfect color match for your wallet!!!



yup~I was surprised they match perfectly 
I didn't know they are same color at first....lol 
they are more stunning IRL


----------



## vivalalauren

irishbelle said:


> my new to me Love Me 120 Lady Glitter. There is a reason they are called love me  my third pair, i can feel the addiction beginning



DYING over these!! So gorgeous! Mod pics soon please!!


----------



## irishbelle

oorin said:


> *Irishbelle *Oh thats a cute Love Me! I really like them but maybe the flats (the very short heeled one) are more comfortable :o


thank you  i love heels, but i think the low ones of these are cute too.



Myrkur said:


> These are so cute. Can you take a mod pic?





vivalalauren said:


> DYING over these!! So gorgeous! Mod pics soon please!!


Thank you. My camera is broken at the minute and phone picture quality is not great, but i will post mod pics as soon as i can 


hermosa_vogue said:


> LOVE them!!!
> 
> Wish I could pull off 120


Thanks, these are my first 120 with no platform so i'm not sure how i'll be able to walk in them 



stilly said:


> I love these *irishbelle*!!!
> So gorgeous!!!


wow thank you stilly, i was reading through your collection thread and i was inspired, fell in love with your pigalles and love me's. when i saw them in this colourway i couldn't resist


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

irishbelle said:


> my new to me Love Me 120 Lady Glitter. There is a reason they are called love me  my third pair, i can feel the addiction beginning



These are beautiful!!


----------



## irishbelle

CRISPEDROSA said:


> These are beautiful!!



thanks 

Mod Pics of my love me's as requested. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Christchrist

irishbelle said:


> thanks
> 
> Mod Pics of my love me's as requested. Thanks for letting me share.


Awe they look great on you


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

irishbelle said:


> thanks
> 
> Mod Pics of my love me's as requested. Thanks for letting me share.



Those are gorgeous on you!


----------



## beagly911

irishbelle said:


> thanks
> 
> Mod Pics of my love me's as requested. Thanks for letting me share.


Great Mod pics!!!  They look great!!!  So so wish I could wear them!!!  CRUD!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

oorin said:


> Hello girls! This is my first CL after wanting it for so long.. Decided to pamper myself with an exotic for my first CL  Nude Watersnake Altadama 140



They are gorgeous!!!! Model pics please


----------



## Angelababy37

These are so so beautiful .


----------



## Greta_V

I just got these beautiful Lady Peep lames spikes! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!!!!!!! No pictures could ever do them justice, I swear! They look so trivial on pictures! But I saw the 3D demonstration on saksfifthavenue and realized how much potential they could actually have! And I wasn't mistaken! Goregeous stunning shoes! Magic and dreamy! LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

irishbelle said:


> thanks
> 
> Mod pics of my love me's as requested. Thanks for letting me share.



love love love love!!


----------



## annamoon

sweet heels, you look great in them



irishbelle said:


> thanks
> 
> Mod Pics of my love me's as requested. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## irishbelle

Christchrist said:


> Awe they look great on you





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are gorgeous on you!





beagly911 said:


> Great Mod pics!!!  They look great!!!  So so wish I could wear them!!!  CRUD!!!





hermosa_vogue said:


> love love love love!!





annamoon said:


> sweet heels, you look great in them



Thank you all so much, you are all so sweet!


----------



## ttsang

Greta_V said:


> I just got these beautiful Lady Peep lames spikes! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!!!!!!! No pictures could ever do them justice, I swear! They look so trivial on pictures! But I saw the 3D demonstration on saksfifthavenue and realized how much potential they could actually have! And I wasn't mistaken! Goregeous stunning shoes! Magic and dreamy! LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Love them on you! I recently got the Flo Spikes Lame but i'm having a hard time figuring out what I would wear with them other than white dress :S


----------



## Myrkur

Greta_V said:


> I just got these beautiful Lady Peep lames spikes! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!!!!!!! No pictures could ever do them justice, I swear! They look so trivial on pictures! But I saw the 3D demonstration on saksfifthavenue and realized how much potential they could actually have! And I wasn't mistaken! Goregeous stunning shoes! Magic and dreamy! LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



nice!!


----------



## Myrkur

irishbelle said:


> thanks
> 
> Mod Pics of my love me's as requested. Thanks for letting me share.



They look very cute!


----------



## Greta_V

ttsang said:


> Love them on you! I recently got the Flo Spikes Lame but i'm having a hard time figuring out what I would wear with them other than white dress :S



Thanks! When I can't figure out what to wear with my shoes, I always check polyvore! It can give you some good ideas. Almost always they have a few compositions with most loubies. I'd say with our lame spikes grey, silver, blue, white and black colors would look nice (not all at once though LOL :giggles


----------



## Christchrist

Greta_V said:


> I just got these beautiful Lady Peep lames spikes! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!!!!!!! No pictures could ever do them justice, I swear! They look so trivial on pictures! But I saw the 3D demonstration on saksfifthavenue and realized how much potential they could actually have! And I wasn't mistaken! Goregeous stunning shoes! Magic and dreamy! LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Girl they are stunning


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Greta_V said:


> I just got these beautiful Lady Peep lames spikes! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!!!!!!! No pictures could ever do them justice, I swear! They look so trivial on pictures! But I saw the 3D demonstration on saksfifthavenue and realized how much potential they could actually have! And I wasn't mistaken! Goregeous stunning shoes! Magic and dreamy! LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Those are absolutely gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## stilly

irishbelle said:


> thanks
> 
> Mod Pics of my love me's as requested. Thanks for letting me share.


 
These are so cute on you!!!
Love them!!!


----------



## oorin

Lavenderduckiez said:


> They are gorgeous!!!! Model pics please



Will post them soon xD 



Greta_V said:


> I just got these beautiful Lady Peep lames spikes! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!!!!!!! No pictures could ever do them justice, I swear! They look so trivial on pictures! But I saw the 3D demonstration on saksfifthavenue and realized how much potential they could actually have! And I wasn't mistaken! Goregeous stunning shoes! Magic and dreamy! LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Super amazingly gorgeous! I thought I posted a comment but seems it didn't get through .. I really love LAME lady peep but I can't pull lady peep  that's super pretty!!


----------



## Greta_V

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are absolutely gorgeous!!! Congrats!





Christchrist said:


> Girl they are stunning



Thank you, guys  you're so sweet))))



oorin said:


> Super amazingly gorgeous! I thought I posted a comment but seems it didn't get through .. I really love LAME lady peep but I can't pull lady peep  that's super pretty!!



Thank you! I used to absolutely hate and avoid peep-toes by all means - these are my first peep-toe pair... and I love it now! Why can't you wear lady peeps?


----------



## beagly911

Greta_V said:


> I just got these beautiful Lady Peep lames spikes! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!!!!!!! No pictures could ever do them justice, I swear! They look so trivial on pictures! But I saw the 3D demonstration on saksfifthavenue and realized how much potential they could actually have! And I wasn't mistaken! Goregeous stunning shoes! Magic and dreamy! LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gorgeous!!


----------



## icecreamom

shoeaddictklw said:


> Pivichic came today! Such a neat shoe.



Hi there, I love this pair! Are these the 120MM or the 100MM? Also, would you mind posting another mod pic of the heel? Thank you!!!


----------



## icecreamom

Christchrist said:


> Awe they look great on you



Gorgy! I so wish I could do the 120MM on piggies


----------



## irishbelle

Myrkur said:


> They look very cute!





stilly said:


> These are so cute on you!!!
> Love them!!!





icecreamom said:


> Gorgy! I so wish I could do the 120MM on piggies



Thank you all, so sweet


----------



## Christchrist

I was holding off for the app but its taking forever. Here are my new babies. Nappa spike piggy 120 and batignolles 120 watersnake


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:


> I was holding off for the app but its taking forever. Here are my new babies. Nappa spike piggy 120 and batignolles 120 watersnake


My phone isn't working with the attachments.


----------



## Flip88

Christchrist said:


> My phone isn't working with the attachments.



I am in love with these


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> I was holding off for the app but its taking forever. Here are my new babies. Nappa spike piggy 120 and batignolles 120 watersnake





Christchrist said:


> My phone isn't working with the attachments.


Fab-u-lous CC!!  Love the skin on the batignolles!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Fab-u-lous CC!!  Love the skin on the batignolles!!


Thanks Beags. They are amazing irl


----------



## gfairenoughh

Hi ladies!!! More pictures in my thread!


----------



## 8seventeen19

icecreamom said:


> Hi there, I love this pair! Are these the 120MM or the 100MM? Also, would you mind posting another mod pic of the heel? Thank you!!!



They're 120mm. Definitely recommend over the 100mm as they're way easier than the Pigalle 120 to maneuver in. I will take a picture tonight for you.


----------



## 8seventeen19

gfairenoughh said:


> Hi ladies!!! More pictures in my thread!



I die over this 'skittles' pair. I think it's going to be my next DIY colorway.



Christchrist said:


> I was holding off for the app but its taking forever. Here are my new babies. Nappa spike piggy 120 and batignolles 120 watersnake


You found the Batignolles!! They're really lovely. Love the Pigalle's too! Are the spikes really shiny like the Corde ones? I'm conflicted as to get the black ones as well or not. I just found my UHG Clou Noeud 120 in black so I'm not sure if I 'need' another spike pair.


----------



## oorin

gfairenoughh said:


> Hi ladies!!! More pictures in my thread!



Woooowww.. My SA told me to get that but it was too colorful for my clothing style but wow that is just beautifully stunning!


----------



## beagly911

gfairenoughh said:


> Hi ladies!!! More pictures in my thread!


WOW, those are stunning!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> Hi ladies!!! More pictures in my thread!


You got them!!! I knew you would!


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> I die over this 'skittles' pair. I think it's going to be my next DIY colorway.
> 
> 
> You found the Batignolles!! They're really lovely. Love the Pigalle's too! Are the spikes really shiny like the Corde ones? I'm conflicted as to get the black ones as well or not. I just found my UHG Clou Noeud 120 in black so I'm not sure if I 'need' another spike pair.


Yes the spikes are very shiny. I love them. So much better irl


----------



## happymummy

Christchrist said:


> My phone isn't working with the attachments.


 
I love this pair!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> You got them!!! I knew you would!





beagly911 said:


> WOW, those are stunning!





oorin said:


> Woooowww.. My SA told me to get that but it was too colorful for my clothing style but wow that is just beautifully stunning!





shoeaddictklw said:


> I die over this 'skittles' pair. I think it's going to be my next DIY colorway.
> 
> 
> You found the Batignolles!! They're really lovely. Love the Pigalle's too! Are the spikes really shiny like the Corde ones? I'm conflicted as to get the black ones as well or not. I just found my UHG Clou Noeud 120 in black so I'm not sure if I 'need' another spike pair.



Thank you sooooo much ladies! Def a dream come true!


----------



## sophe

gfairenoughh said:


> Hi ladies!!! More pictures in my thread!


OMG!!!!!! these are incredibly gorgeous!!!! 
sooo BEAUTIFUL!!! Big BIG congrats!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

sophe said:


> OMG!!!!!! these are incredibly gorgeous!!!!
> sooo BEAUTIFUL!!! Big BIG congrats!!



 THANKKKKK YOUUUUU!!! They are my dream shoe!


----------



## Mi_Lan

gfairenoughh said:


> Hi ladies!!! More pictures in my thread!



Gorgeous.


----------



## Christchrist

happymummy said:


> I love this pair!



You need them happy. Lol


----------



## viestrella

I just recovered my louboutin exiting to the shoemaker
Christian Louboutin Fifi 100 Kid
I Love Love Love 

http://http://nsm08.casimages.com/img/2013/03/22//1303220630486837010999538.jpg
http://http://nsm08.casimages.com/img/2013/03/22//1303220630486837010999536.jpg
http://http://nsm08.casimages.com/img/2013/03/22//1303220630486837010999537.jpg


----------



## SeeingRed

viestrella said:


> i just recovered my louboutin exiting to the shoemaker
> christian louboutin fifi 100 kid
> i love love love
> 
> i76.servimg.com/u/f76/15/71/93/80/00610.jpg
> i76.servimg.com/u/f76/15/71/93/80/00210.jpg
> i76.servimg.com/u/f76/15/71/93/80/00310.jpg


 beautiful!!!


----------



## viestrella

i just recovered my louboutin exiting to the shoemaker
christian louboutin fifi 100 kid
i love love love


----------



## beagly911

viestrella said:


> i just recovered my louboutin exiting to the shoemaker
> christian louboutin fifi 100 kid
> i love love love


The are beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

viestrella said:


> i just recovered my louboutin exiting to the shoemaker
> christian louboutin fifi 100 kid
> i love love love



I love!!! THose are gorgeous!


----------



## DebbiNC

viestrella said:


> i just recovered my louboutin exiting to the shoemaker
> christian louboutin fifi 100 kid
> i love love love




I'm in love right along with you! Very pretty!!


----------



## DebbiNC

gfairenoughh said:


> Hi ladies!!! More pictures in my thread!



Simply dazzling!!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

DebbiNC said:


> Simply dazzling!!!





Mi_Lan said:


> Gorgeous.



Thank you ladies!!!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Christchrist

viestrella said:


> i just recovered my louboutin exiting to the shoemaker
> christian louboutin fifi 100 kid
> i love love love


They look sharp in black kid. Love


----------



## irishbelle

Christchrist said:


> My phone isn't working with the attachments.



i am in love  with your batignolles! you are making me really want a pair!


----------



## megt10

viestrella said:


> i just recovered my louboutin exiting to the shoemaker
> christian louboutin fifi 100 kid
> i love love love



Such a pretty and classic shoe.


----------



## viestrella

TK You Ladies


----------



## icecreamom

shoeaddictklw said:


> They're 120mm. Definitely recommend over the 100mm as they're way easier than the Pigalle 120 to maneuver in. I will take a picture tonight for you.



Thanks!


----------



## mrscurvy

I finally found my black patent Bianca 120's today and I absolutely love them!


----------



## mrscurvy

Sorry forgot to attach both pics


----------



## Christchrist

irishbelle said:


> i am in love  with your batignolles! you are making me really want a pair!


You should get them at Chicago ASAP they are the only boutique that got them in that material


----------



## Christchrist

mrscurvy said:


> I finally found my black patent Bianca 120's today and I absolutely love them!


Yey. They fit perfect


----------



## mrscurvy

Christchrist said:


> Yey. They fit perfect


Thank you


----------



## irishbelle

Christchrist said:


> You should get them at Chicago ASAP they are the only boutique that got them in that material


 i live in Ireland but they got them in that colour in brown Thomas (our only stockist), after seeing ur mod pics i may have to pay a visit


----------



## Christchrist

irishbelle said:


> i live in Ireland but they got them in that colour in brown Thomas (our only stockist), after seeing ur mod pics i may have to pay a visit


Oh sweet.  Twinsies. Do it!


----------



## beagly911

mrscurvy said:


> I finally found my black patent Bianca 120's today and I absolutely love them!


Yea, I'm glad you found them!!  They look great!


----------



## megt10

mrscurvy said:


> Sorry forgot to attach both pics



Gorgeous shoes that will go with everything.


----------



## veechic

shoeaddictklw said:


> I die over this 'skittles' pair. I think it's going to be my next DIY colorway.
> 
> 
> You found the Batignolles!! They're really lovely. Love the Pigalle's too! Are the spikes really shiny like the Corde ones? I'm conflicted as to get the black ones as well or not. I just found my UHG Clou Noeud 120 in black so I'm not sure if I 'need' another spike pair.



omg, were the clou noeuds sz 38 (i think) and new?


----------



## evanescent

The pair that the seller described as Decolletes arrived and they turned out to be Ron Rons! So happy I followed my instinct! Love this colour so much (it's a bit cooler in real life)


----------



## Nolia

evanescent said:


> The pair that the seller described as Decolletes arrived and they turned out to be Ron Rons! So happy I followed my instinct! Love this colour so much (it's a bit cooler in real life)



Gorgy!  And so perfect for spring!!


----------



## evanescent

Nolia said:


> Gorgy!  And so perfect for spring!!



Thank you Nolia!! I'm really excited to wear them for spring! Have you received your special delivery yet???


----------



## Nolia

evanescent said:


> Thank you Nolia!! I'm really excited to wear them for spring! Have you received your special delivery yet???



Not yet.


----------



## evanescent

Nolia said:


> Not yet.



Hopefully soon.. can't wait to see what you got!!


----------



## aliszosi

http://cnj.craigslist.org/clo/3682897024.html can you autheticate this celine bag?thank you


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gfairenoughh said:


> Hi ladies!!! More pictures in my thread!


those are super hot!!! I love the colors!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mrscurvy said:


> I finally found my black patent Bianca 120's today and I absolutely love them!



Nice! COngrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

evanescent said:


> The pair that the seller described as Decolletes arrived and they turned out to be Ron Rons! So happy I followed my instinct! Love this colour so much (it's a bit cooler in real life)


THe color is gorgeous!!! Congrats!! Model pics please!


----------



## beagly911

evanescent said:


> The pair that the seller described as Decolletes arrived and they turned out to be Ron Rons! So happy I followed my instinct! Love this colour so much (it's a bit cooler in real life)


Love them!!  Congrats!  The color is fabulous!


----------



## Christchrist

evanescent said:


> The pair that the seller described as Decolletes arrived and they turned out to be Ron Rons! So happy I followed my instinct! Love this colour so much (it's a bit cooler in real life)


That color is perfect for spring. Congrats


----------



## Christchrist

aliszosi said:


> http://cnj.craigslist.org/clo/3682897024.html can you autheticate this celine bag?thank you


Use the authentication thread


----------



## anniethecat

aliszosi said:


> http://cnj.craigslist.org/clo/3682897024.html can you autheticate this celine bag?thank you


 

This is the Louboutin sub-forum...please post this on the suthenicate this thread on the Celine sub-forum


----------



## evanescent

Christchrist said:


> That color is perfect for spring. Congrats





beagly911 said:


> Love them!!  Congrats!  The color is fabulous!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> THe color is gorgeous!!! Congrats!! Model pics please!



Thank you ladies! I'll def post a pic when I wear them out!


----------



## mikeyta

I just got this pair of sneakers today


----------



## lovemysavior

Christchrist said:


> I was holding off for the app but its taking forever. Here are my new babies. Nappa spike piggy 120 and batignolles 120 watersnake


 


Christchrist said:


> My phone isn't working with the attachments.


 
Obsessed!  They look fab on you CC.


----------



## Christchrist

mikeyta said:


> I just got this pair of sneakers today



Nice.  They look fun


----------



## Christchrist

lovemysavior said:


> Obsessed!  They look fab on you CC.



Thank you lms. They are my fav


----------



## EQJ83

Got these yesterday, finally some flats! I can't wait to wear them this winter (I'm in Australia so the opposite season from some of you ladies)


----------



## gfairenoughh

Lavenderduckiez said:


> those are super hot!!! I love the colors!



Thank you Lavender!


----------



## mikeyta

Christchrist said:


> Nice.  They look fun


 thank you, I cannot locate the "no limit' in my size


----------



## Christchrist

EQJ83 said:


> Got these yesterday, finally some flats! I can't wait to wear them this winter (I'm in Australia so the opposite season from some of you ladies)



Very cute. Your winters must not get that cold


----------



## Christchrist

mikeyta said:


> thank you, I cannot locate the "no limit' in my size



Hahahahah


----------



## EQJ83

Christchrist said:


> Very cute. Your winters must not get that cold



Sydney winters are pretty mild


----------



## gfairenoughh

Hi ladies more pics and info in my thread!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2118092
> 
> 
> Hi ladies more pics and info in my thread!



Holy crap you're on a roll


----------



## CallMeSteph

Pique Cire just in time for Easter! It's a bit tight in the toebox but that's OK bc I'm sitting during most of the service


----------



## Christchrist

CallMeSteph said:


> Pique Cire just in time for Easter! It's a bit tight in the toebox but that's OK bc I'm sitting during most of the service



Purdy


----------



## KW1

EQJ83 said:


> Got these yesterday, finally some flats! I can't wait to wear them this winter (I'm in Australia so the opposite season from some of you ladies)



Very cool, love them


----------



## beagly911

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2118092
> 
> 
> Hi ladies more pics and info in my thread!


OMG I love the color!!


----------



## beagly911

EQJ83 said:


> Got these yesterday, finally some flats! I can't wait to wear them this winter (I'm in Australia so the opposite season from some of you ladies)


Those will be so fun to wear this winter!


----------



## beagly911

CallMeSteph said:


> Pique Cire just in time for Easter! It's a bit tight in the toebox but that's OK bc I'm sitting during most of the service


Ooo I like these!!  Congrats!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

evanescent said:


> The pair that the seller described as Decolletes arrived and they turned out to be Ron Rons! So happy I followed my instinct! Love this colour so much (it's a bit cooler in real life)



so classic and elegant, i absolutely love the color!! CL needs to get back to this feminine simplicity.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Newest acquisition! Love.


----------



## beagly911

LamborghiniGirl said:


> so classic and elegant, i absolutely love the color!! CL needs to get back to this feminine simplicity.


I couldn't agree more LamborghiniGirl!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> Holy crap you're on a roll



Maybe just a bit  But no one compares to you!



beagly911 said:


> OMG I love the color!!



Thank you Beagly!  Pink is my all time favorite color ever!


----------



## evanescent

LamborghiniGirl said:


> so classic and elegant, i absolutely love the color!! CL needs to get back to this feminine simplicity.



Thank you!! Couldn't agree with you more! I truly long for the day he brings back some of the discontinued old styles. Then again he'll probably slap a 21st Anniversary label on them and charge double or triple what they cost back then.......


----------



## evanescent

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2118092
> 
> 
> Hi ladies more pics and info in my thread!



They look spectacular!! dirty did such an amazing job on them!


----------



## sophe

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2118092
> 
> 
> Hi ladies more pics and info in my thread!



ohhhh my....!
these are making me dizzy....gfair,you got wonderful taste!!!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> Maybe just a bit  But no one compares to you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Beagly!  Pink is my all time favorite color ever!



HEY I've been good ha


----------



## Christchrist

SO piggy 120. White kid.


----------



## DeMiau

Christchrist said:


> SO piggy 120. White kid.
> View attachment 2119116
> View attachment 2119117



Beautiful !


----------



## heida

Christchrist said:


> SO piggy 120. White kid.
> View attachment 2119116
> View attachment 2119117


 
O M G !    
They are fabulous !


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Christchrist said:


> SO piggy 120. White kid.
> View attachment 2119116
> View attachment 2119117



My absolute favorite on you by far. Congrats!!


----------



## riffraff

Ultimate disco shoes lol! FiFi 100 Turquoise/Violet Lame. They literally change colour as you walk.

(Needed to go half size down)


----------



## fumi

riffraff said:


> Ultimate disco shoes lol! FiFi 100 Turquoise/Violet Lame. They literally change colour as you walk.
> 
> (Needed to go half size down)



They are so pretty! I love the colors!


----------



## Christchrist

DeMiau said:


> Beautiful !





heida said:


> O M G !
> They are fabulous !





jess10141 said:


> My absolute favorite on you by far. Congrats!!





riffraff said:


> Ultimate disco shoes lol! FiFi 100 Turquoise/Violet Lame. They literally change colour as you walk.
> 
> (Needed to go half size down)



Thank you ladies. I love the white.  It has blue undertones. Fab!

Loving the disco! Woot woot


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mikeyta said:


> I just got this pair of sneakers today



Those are cute! Model pics please


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

EQJ83 said:


> Got these yesterday, finally some flats! I can't wait to wear them this winter (I'm in Australia so the opposite season from some of you ladies)



Those look amazing! I need to grab myself a pair of flats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2118092
> 
> 
> Hi ladies more pics and info in my thread!



Those are yummy!!! I'm in love!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> SO piggy 120. White kid.
> View attachment 2119116
> View attachment 2119117



Girl where did you gt those piggies!!!! I've been searching forever for white piggies!!! They look amazing on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

riffraff said:


> Ultimate disco shoes lol! FiFi 100 Turquoise/Violet Lame. They literally change colour as you walk.
> 
> (Needed to go half size down)



Those are gorgeous!!! Congrats!!


----------



## megt10

evanescent said:


> The pair that the seller described as Decolletes arrived and they turned out to be Ron Rons! So happy I followed my instinct! Love this colour so much (it's a bit cooler in real life)





mikeyta said:


> I just got this pair of sneakers today





EQJ83 said:


> Got these yesterday, finally some flats! I can't wait to wear them this winter (I'm in Australia so the opposite season from some of you ladies)





gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2118092
> 
> 
> Hi ladies more pics and info in my thread!





CallMeSteph said:


> Pique Cire just in time for Easter! It's a bit tight in the toebox but that's OK bc I'm sitting during most of the service


Ladies sorry for the general shout out but I just can't keep up. Such pretty and varied shoes love them all.


----------



## megt10

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> View attachment 2118544
> 
> 
> Newest acquisition! Love.





riffraff said:


> Ultimate disco shoes lol! FiFi 100 Turquoise/Violet Lame. They literally change colour as you walk.
> 
> (Needed to go half size down)





Christchrist said:


> SO piggy 120. White kid.
> View attachment 2119116
> View attachment 2119117



More gorgeous shoes. CC love the white. I need some but not in the piggy.


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> SO piggy 120. White kid.
> View attachment 2119116
> View attachment 2119117



Divine


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> View attachment 2118544
> 
> 
> Newest acquisition! Love.



These are lovely


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> SO piggy 120. White kid.
> View attachment 2119116
> View attachment 2119117


Gorgeous CC!!


----------



## beagly911

riffraff said:


> Ultimate disco shoes lol! FiFi 100 Turquoise/Violet Lame. They literally change colour as you walk.
> 
> (Needed to go half size down)


Congrats, I love the color change.


----------



## beagly911

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> View attachment 2118544
> 
> 
> Newest acquisition! Love.


OOOO sparkles!!  I love them!


----------



## Christchrist

I don't know how to multi quote on this stupid phone. Thanks all. Meg get a different shoe. Like a 100


----------



## dottycoconut

pbs.twimg.com/media/BGc9inFCEAAsQ7V.jpg

my first pair of CL's! Yaaay! Classic bianca 140 patent

And yes, I'm wearing my Adidas trackies, so chav haha


----------



## Mi_Lan

Christchrist said:


> SO piggy 120. White kid.
> View attachment 2119116
> View attachment 2119117



Omg! The white kid leather.............

Love them so much! Leather is similar  to my white kid very prive. Oh so you have white python lady peep and now white kid Piggy!! Many congrats!!!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Mi_Lan said:


> Omg! The white kid leather.............
> 
> Love them so much! Leather is similar  to my white kid very prive. Oh so you have white python lady peep and now white kid Piggy!! Many congrats!!!



And white bagnitolles lol and white lady clou! So many white gorgeous shoes.


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> SO piggy 120. White kid.
> View attachment 2119116
> View attachment 2119117



Loving the white!! Do you have to go into a boutique for SO orders?


----------



## Christchrist

Nolia said:


> Loving the white!! Do you have to go into a boutique for SO orders?



Yup. Sucks but it's worth it


----------



## Myrkur

Christchrist said:


> SO piggy 120. White kid.
> View attachment 2119116
> View attachment 2119117



Love this


----------



## Christchrist

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> And white bagnitolles lol and white lady clou! So many white gorgeous shoes.





> Originally Posted by Christchrist
> 
> SO piggy 120. White kid.
> 
> Attachment 2119116Attachment 2119117





Omg! The white kid leather.............


 Many congrats!!!



Im not getting this multi quote. Ugh. lol. Yup I love white.  Never enough white Hahahahah.


----------



## Christchrist

> Originally Posted by Mi_Lan
> 
> Omg! The white kid leather.............
> 
> 
> 
> Love them so much! Leather is similar  to my white kid very prive. Oh so you have white python lady peep and now white kid Piggy!! Many congrats!!!





And white bagnitolles lol and white lady clou! So many white gorgeous shoes.

This work? Nope guess not. Ugh


----------



## anniethecat

Christchrist said:


> SO piggy 120. White kid.


 

 so much better than white patent IMHO


----------



## Mi_Lan

anniethecat said:


> so much better than white patent IMHO



Ditto!


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

megt10 said:


> More gorgeous shoes. CC love the white. I need some but not in the piggy.





hermosa_vogue said:


> These are lovely





beagly911 said:


> OOOO sparkles!!  I love them!


----------



## mikeyta

I just bought for myself another pair of shoes, for spring.


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> HEY I've been good ha



Come time for fall you will be back to your old ways lol!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> Come time for fall you will be back to your old ways lol!



Yes I'm horrible. That has been established. Love my red soles


----------



## Christchrist

mikeyta said:


> I just bought for myself another pair of shoes, for spring.


Oooooo very comfy spring shoe


----------



## Christchrist

anniethecat said:


> so much better than white patent IMHO


I agree!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Christchrist said:


> And white bagnitolles lol and white lady clou! So many white gorgeous shoes.
> 
> This work? Nope guess not. Ugh



:urock::urock:


----------



## Christchrist

Mi_Lan said:


> :urock::urock:



I can't even focus on conversations with you because I'm too mesmerized by your Birkin avatar.


----------



## EQJ83

Christchrist said:


> SO piggy 120. White kid.
> View attachment 2119116
> View attachment 2119117



LOVE these! They look fab on you


----------



## gfairenoughh

Christchrist said:


> SO piggy 120. White kid.
> View attachment 2119116
> View attachment 2119117



Another gorgeous selection! They look amazing with your skin tone!


----------



## mf19

I'm a beginner, so here are my first purchases: Decollete 868 Beige 100 + Pigalle Patent Black 100 + VP Tortoise Shell 120


----------



## Kalos

mf19 said:


> I'm a beginner, so here are my first purchases: Decollete 868 Beige 100 + Pigalle Patent Black 100 + VP Tortoise Shell 120



Congrats on your gorgeous new purchases! You've chosen some great classics. wear them in good health and Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## oorin

Hi girls, I was away for awhile and so I didn't get to post my mod pics for my watersnake altadama in nude  Here it is..

Sorry for bad lighting!


----------



## Christchrist

gfairenoughh said:


> Another gorgeous selection! They look amazing with your skin tone!



Thank you lady


----------



## Christchrist

EQJ83 said:


> LOVE these! They look fab on you


Thank you. They feel great


----------



## Christchrist

mf19 said:


> I'm a beginner, so here are my first purchases: Decollete 868 Beige 100 + Pigalle Patent Black 100 + VP Tortoise Shell 120


That's pretty darn good for a beginner. 


oorin said:


> Hi girls, I was away for awhile and so I didn't get to post my mod pics for my watersnake altadama in nude  Here it is..
> 
> Sorry for bad lighting!



They look great on you   Love the pants


----------



## beagly911

mf19 said:


> I'm a beginner, so here are my first purchases: Decollete 868 Beige 100 + Pigalle Patent Black 100 + VP Tortoise Shell 120


Fabulous choices!!


----------



## AEGIS

black crystal python Madame Butterfly 150mm


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

AEGIS said:


> black crystal python Madame Butterfly 150mm



That was fast! Gorgeous. Congrats


----------



## AEGIS

Loubiwhirl_ said:


> That was fast! Gorgeous. Congrats





yeah girl! i broke my 120mm ban


----------



## CloudyDayz198

AEGIS said:


> black crystal python Madame Butterfly 150mm



Those are amaze! I hadn't seen those in python yet, gorgy


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:


> black crystal python Madame Butterfly 150mm



Ooooo purdy. Congrats


----------



## sophe

mikeyta said:


> I just bought for myself another pair of shoes, for spring.



I was thinking to take this too 
can I see some mod shot
Love these, I think is perfect for summer! congrats girl


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> black crystal python Madame Butterfly 150mm


Those are GORGEOUS!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mf19 said:


> I'm a beginner, so here are my first purchases: Decollete 868 Beige 100 + Pigalle Patent Black 100 + VP Tortoise Shell 120



Those are excellent purchases!! I love them. MOdel pics please!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

oorin said:


> Hi girls, I was away for awhile and so I didn't get to post my mod pics for my watersnake altadama in nude  Here it is..
> 
> Sorry for bad lighting!


I love!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

AEGIS said:


> black crystal python Madame Butterfly 150mm



Those are hot!!!


----------



## AEGIS

jess10141 said:


> Those are amaze! I hadn't seen those in python yet, gorgy





Christchrist said:


> Ooooo purdy. Congrats





beagly911 said:


> Those are GORGEOUS!!!  Congrats!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are hot!!!





gracias! i am a sucker for a bow


----------



## AEGIS

gfairenoughh said:


> View attachment 2118092
> 
> 
> Hi ladies more pics and info in my thread!



i saw these and an expletive came out of my mouth..that means you did goooood!


----------



## 9distelle

AEGIS said:


> black crystal python Madame Butterfly 150mm


Awesome, congrats!! Hope to see mod pics!!


----------



## evanescent

AEGIS said:


> black crystal python Madame Butterfly 150mm



Stunning!!!


----------



## mf19

Kalos said:


> Congrats on your gorgeous new purchases! You've chosen some great classics. wear them in good health and Welcome to the addiction!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are excellent purchases!! I love them. MOdel pics please!





beagly911 said:


> Fabulous choices!!





Christchrist said:


> That's pretty darn good for a beginner.



Thanks everyone! will post some mod shots soon  Already looking to add some more


----------



## Mrs. MFH

So happy about my new CL loves. The Bianca is most fav CL shoe while Maggie is my next fav.  Courtesy of eBay. 
Maggie 140mm Black Nappa/Pony (Finally got my hands on these)  
Bianca 140mm Metal Patent Amethyst


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

AEGIS said:


> black crystal python Madame Butterfly 150mm



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

mikeyta said:


> I just bought for myself another pair of shoes, for spring.



*Wow!!

Love these!!!

I want them too!! Hope they arrive to Europe soon!*


----------



## DeMiau

Brought home these while we were cheking size on the VPs in that small boutique. Of course they are from F/W but my wife directly fell for them.
Couldn`t catch colour but it`s SUPER, box says "Peacock". Little late with pics xD.


----------



## DeMiau

Oh and here are some modeling pics of these


----------



## 91coucou

DeMiau said:


> Oh and here are some modeling pics of these


Very sexy shoes!! Do they fit good now?


----------



## DeMiau

91coucou said:


> Very sexy shoes!! Do they fit good now?



Yes, they do now after configuration xD !


----------



## 91coucou

DeMiau said:


> Yes, they do now after configuration xD !


Perfect


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mrs. MFH said:


> So happy about my new CL loves. The Bianca is most fav CL shoe while Maggie is my next fav.  Courtesy of eBay.
> Maggie 140mm Black Nappa/Pony (Finally got my hands on these)
> Bianca 140mm Metal Patent Amethyst



I love the collection! Very nice!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

DeMiau said:


> Oh and here are some modeling pics of these



Love them!!!


----------



## evanescent

DeMiau said:


> Oh and here are some modeling pics of these





DeMiau said:


> Brought home these while we were cheking size on the VPs in that small boutique. Of course they are from F/W but my wife directly fell for them.
> Couldn`t catch colour but it`s SUPER, box says "Peacock". Little late with pics xD.



They look amazing!!!



Mrs. MFH said:


> So happy about my new CL loves. The Bianca is most fav CL shoe while Maggie is my next fav.  Courtesy of eBay.
> Maggie 140mm Black Nappa/Pony (Finally got my hands on these)
> Bianca 140mm Metal Patent Amethyst



Great purchases! Biancas are also my most fav CL shoe


----------



## veechic

Mrs. MFH said:


> So happy about my new CL loves. The Bianca is most fav CL shoe while Maggie is my next fav.  Courtesy of eBay.
> Maggie 140mm Black Nappa/Pony (Finally got my hands on these)
> Bianca 140mm Metal Patent Amethyst





those maggies are BEAUTS!!
like the biancas too


----------



## JessieG

shoeaddictklw said:


> Pivichic came today! Such a neat shoe.



Omg!! I love these....how do they size? I'm looking at buying the 120's. Have been waiting forever for them to arrive!!


----------



## megt10

mikeyta said:


> I just bought for myself another pair of shoes, for spring.


These are so cute.


mf19 said:


> I'm a beginner, so here are my first purchases: Decollete 868 Beige 100 + Pigalle Patent Black 100 + VP Tortoise Shell 120


Great choices, welcome to the addiction 


oorin said:


> Hi girls, I was away for awhile and so I didn't get to post my mod pics for my watersnake altadama in nude  Here it is..
> 
> Sorry for bad lighting!



Oh, I love these. The color is perfect and they look fantastic on you.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> black crystal python Madame Butterfly 150mm


OMG Aegis, these are stunning. Worth breaking the 120 ban for. I am with you though I am trying not to buy anything over 120 but these I would have bought.


Mrs. MFH said:


> So happy about my new CL loves. The Bianca is most fav CL shoe while Maggie is my next fav.  Courtesy of eBay.
> Maggie 140mm Black Nappa/Pony (Finally got my hands on these)
> Bianca 140mm Metal Patent Amethyst


They are gorgeous. Great finds.


DeMiau said:


> Brought home these while we were cheking size on the VPs in that small boutique. Of course they are from F/W but my wife directly fell for them.
> Couldn`t catch colour but it`s SUPER, box says "Peacock". Little late with pics xD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeMiau said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and here are some modeling pics of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely, I really like the color of both shoes.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the collection! Very nice!!


Thank you


evanescent said:


> They look amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great purchases! Biancas are also my most fav CL shoe


Thank you, it is the most comfortable CL out there.


veechic said:


> those maggies are BEAUTS!!
> like the biancas too


Thanks


----------



## Mrs. MFH

FILO Blue Sapphire 
Was hoping to have these by Easter but oh well they are finally here!!
Thanks to the various ladies posting this color in their Piggys I wouldn't have known how gorgeous this color is IRL!!! I absolutely am in love with the FILO and it's sexy thin heel.  It's a 120mm I can manage.


----------



## AEGIS

9distelle said:


> Awesome, congrats!! Hope to see mod pics!!





evanescent said:


> Stunning!!!



Thanks ladies!



Mrs. MFH said:


> So happy about my new CL loves. The Bianca is most fav CL shoe while Maggie is my next fav.  Courtesy of eBay.
> Maggie 140mm Black Nappa/Pony (Finally got my hands on these)
> Bianca 140mm Metal Patent Amethyst



super pretty



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Gorgeous!!!





megt10 said:


> OMG Aegis, these are stunning. Worth breaking the 120 ban for. I am with you though I am trying not to buy anything over 120 but these I would have bought.
> 
> They are gorgeous. Great finds.



Thanks ladies!


----------



## BagBragger

Mrs. MFH said:


> FILO Blue Sapphire
> Was hoping to have these by Easter but oh well they are finally here!!
> Thanks to the various ladies posting this color in their Piggys I wouldn't have known how gorgeous this color is IRL!!! I absolutely am in love with the FILO and it's sexy thin heel.  It's a 120mm I can manage.



That color, with the red bottoms, made my eyes widen!  My word!  I don't know if its the lighting in which you shot the pictures or my eyes, but when I've seen the blue in other's pictures I was impressed but not overwhelmed!  You shoes/pictures actually made me think about trying to find these!  

I hope you enjoy them to he fullest!


----------



## BagBragger

Mrs. MFH said:


> FILO Blue Sapphire
> Was hoping to have these by Easter but oh well they are finally here!!
> Thanks to the various ladies posting this color in their Piggys I wouldn't have known how gorgeous this color is IRL!!! I absolutely am in love with the FILO and it's sexy thin heel.  It's a 120mm I can manage.



Where'd you find them...in a store or an auction site?


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Mrs. MFH said:


> FILO Blue Sapphire
> Was hoping to have these by Easter but oh well they are finally here!!
> Thanks to the various ladies posting this color in their Piggys I wouldn't have known how gorgeous this color is IRL!!! I absolutely am in love with the FILO and it's sexy thin heel.  It's a 120mm I can manage.



Congrats!! Filo is such a great shoe


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mrs. MFH said:


> FILO Blue Sapphire
> Was hoping to have these by Easter but oh well they are finally here!!
> Thanks to the various ladies posting this color in their Piggys I wouldn't have known how gorgeous this color is IRL!!! I absolutely am in love with the FILO and it's sexy thin heel.  It's a 120mm I can manage.



The color is amazing!!! Model pics!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Thanks ladies, I will post some model pics later today. Bag bragger I got them from Neiman Marcus.


----------



## wannaprada

I'm so behind it's ridiculous! I am loving all of the new purchases ladies, congrats!


----------



## megt10

wannaprada said:


> i'm so behind it's ridiculous! I am loving all of the new purchases ladies, congrats!



+1 lol


----------



## veechic

i looove that color


----------



## BagBragger

Mrs. MFH said:


> Thanks ladies, I will post some model pics later today. Bag bragger I got them from Neiman Marcus.



Thank you!  I should have updated you to let you know I saw your post about your experience with NM...they still have them and in my size...really thinking hard about them!


----------



## DeMiau

Mrs. MFH said:


> FILO Blue Sapphire
> Was hoping to have these by Easter but oh well they are finally here!!
> Thanks to the various ladies posting this color in their Piggys I wouldn't have known how gorgeous this color is IRL!!! I absolutely am in love with the FILO and it's sexy thin heel.  It's a 120mm I can manage.



I love this colour in combination with the red sole!


----------



## DeMiau

Came today from JJR Boutique.............


----------



## Loutheshoeack

DeMiau said:


> Came today from JJR Boutique.............


Wow these look fab on!!


----------



## beagly911

DeMiau said:


> Came today from JJR Boutique.............


Those look great! Your wife is very lucky!  and your kitty is adoarble!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

DeMiau said:


> Came today from JJR Boutique.............



Those are very sexy!!! I like!!!


----------



## ifinena

DeMiau said:


> Came today from JJR Boutique.............




Wow!!! That's an awesome pair! Strappy sandal, thin heel, red sole, s3xy!!! They look awesome on her  May she wear them in good health!


----------



## stilly

DeMiau said:


> Came today from JJR Boutique.............


 
These look amazing on you!!!


----------



## DeMiau

Loutheshoeack said:


> Wow these look fab on!!





beagly911 said:


> Those look great! Your wife is very lucky!  and your kitty is adoarble!


Yeah, it`s the living room tiger chasing snakes  !!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are very sexy!!! I like!!!





ifinena said:


> Wow!!! That's an awesome pair! Strappy sandal, thin heel, red sole, s3xy!!! They look awesome on her  May she wear them in good health!





stilly said:


> These look amazing on you!!!



Well, not on me, they don`t fit   but my wife read the posts and smiled.
Thanks to all of you


----------



## Myrkur

DeMiau said:


> Came today from JJR Boutique.............



These are so pretty, they would be perfect for summer with a nice dress on top


----------



## Myrkur

Mrs. MFH said:


> FILO Blue Sapphire
> Was hoping to have these by Easter but oh well they are finally here!!
> Thanks to the various ladies posting this color in their Piggys I wouldn't have known how gorgeous this color is IRL!!! I absolutely am in love with the FILO and it's sexy thin heel.  It's a 120mm I can manage.


Love the contrast of the blue against the red sole


----------



## Myrkur

Mrs. MFH said:


> So happy about my new CL loves. The Bianca is most fav CL shoe while Maggie is my next fav.  Courtesy of eBay.
> Maggie 140mm Black Nappa/Pony (Finally got my hands on these)
> Bianca 140mm Metal Patent Amethyst



Love the maggies


----------



## Myrkur

oorin said:


> Hi girls, I was away for awhile and so I didn't get to post my mod pics for my watersnake altadama in nude  Here it is..
> 
> Sorry for bad lighting!



They look lovely on


----------



## viestrella

Newest acquisition 
Louboutin Filo Nude Kids 120


----------



## Christchrist

viestrella said:


> Newest acquisition
> Louboutin Filo Nude Kids 120



That's a lovely acquisition


----------



## beagly911

viestrella said:


> Newest acquisition
> Louboutin Filo Nude Kids 120


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

viestrella said:


> Newest acquisition
> Louboutin Filo Nude Kids 120


 
Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

viestrella said:


> Newest acquisition
> Louboutin Filo Nude Kids 120



Yum!!! Nude!!! Very nice!!!


----------



## megt10

DeMiau said:


> Came today from JJR Boutique.............


These are so gorgeous. They look even better on.


viestrella said:


> Newest acquisition
> Louboutin Filo Nude Kids 120



I love the nude filos. They are going to go with everything.


----------



## DebbiNC

viestrella said:


> Newest acquisition
> Louboutin Filo Nude Kids 120




Breathtakingly beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Mi_Lan

viestrella said:


> Newest acquisition
> Louboutin Filo Nude Kids 120





Lovely  nude is always beautiful and elegant!


----------



## Mi_Lan

My recent exotic purchases  . I did reveal some of them before but here is the family shoot. Now I secure my place on Band Island


----------



## Mi_Lan

Powder pink Altadama 
royal blue Bianca 
Silver python Lady Peep
Crystal Craie white Lady peep
Royal blue Altadama


----------



## Mi_Lan

.


----------



## viestrella

Thanks you so much Ladies 



Mi_Lan said:


> Powder pink Altadama
> royal blue Bianca
> Silver python Lady Peep
> Crystal Craie white Lady peep
> Royal blue Altadama
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128704
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128705
> View attachment 2128706



OMG !!!!
Beautiful collection


----------



## bitchychinky

Mi_Lan said:


> Powder pink Altadama
> royal blue Bianca
> Silver python Lady Peep
> Crystal Craie white Lady peep
> Royal blue Altadama
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128704
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128705
> View attachment 2128706



Wow exotic galore!  So much beauty in one picture! Congrats


----------



## Prada_Princess

Fabulous array of beauty 



Mi_Lan said:


> Powder pink Altadama
> royal blue Bianca
> Silver python Lady Peep
> Crystal Craie white Lady peep
> Royal blue Altadama
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128704
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128705
> View attachment 2128706


----------



## Flip88

Exotic beauty  I literally love all of them.


----------



## Flip88

Oh Meg10 these will look amazing with your outfits.


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Mi_Lan said:


> Powder pink Altadama
> royal blue Bianca
> Silver python Lady Peep
> Crystal Craie white Lady peep
> Royal blue Altadama
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128704
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128705
> View attachment 2128706



Wow! Gorgeous family photo! I'm drooling...


----------



## Christchrist

Mi_Lan said:


> Powder pink Altadama
> royal blue Bianca
> Silver python Lady Peep
> Crystal Craie white Lady peep
> Royal blue Altadama
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128704
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128705
> View attachment 2128706



I'm drooling! I need that blue. How and where can I get it?


----------



## modanhoney

Gorgeous shoes


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> I'm drooling! I need that blue. How and where can I get it?



It's from a seasons ago I believe. I found some Bianca's in my size on ebay a few months ago and now wish I hadn't passed them up!


----------



## megt10

Mi_Lan said:


> Powder pink Altadama
> royal blue Bianca
> Silver python Lady Peep
> Crystal Craie white Lady peep
> Royal blue Altadama
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128704
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128705
> View attachment 2128706



Wow they are all stunning.


----------



## Mi_Lan

Prada_Princess said:


> Fabulous array of beauty





Flip88 said:


> Exotic beauty  I literally love all of them.





Zoe Bradley said:


> Wow! Gorgeous family photo! I'm drooling...





Christchrist said:


> I'm drooling! I need that blue. How and where can I get it?





shoeaddictklw said:


> It's from a seasons ago I believe. I found some Bianca's in my size on ebay a few months ago and now wish I hadn't passed them up!





megt10 said:


> Wow they are all stunning.




 ladies for your comments!! I am in love with exotic. A new metal nodo pair just came home with me today. And I am done with CL,  no more new shoes this month!

Christchrist : they are from past season. Luckily business at my store is not as good as at CL in other countries so they still have many past seasons styles in stock, included the Metal Nodo, They were there almost two years before I decided bring them home lol.


----------



## mf19

My new Pigalle Patent Nude 100mm


----------



## Nadin22

mf19 said:


> My new Pigalle Patent Nude 100mm



Congrats, they are so sexy and a classic!  I also ordered these and hope they will fit...


----------



## megt10

mf19 said:


> My new Pigalle Patent Nude 100mm



Love them. Such a beautiful classic shoe.


----------



## beagly911

mf19 said:


> My new Pigalle Patent Nude 100mm


Great classic!


----------



## Christchrist

Mi_Lan said:


> ladies for your comments!! I am in love with exotic. A new metal nodo pair just came home with me today. And I am done with CL,  no more new shoes this month!
> 
> Christchrist : they are from past season. Luckily business at my store is not as good as at CL in other countries so they still have many past seasons styles in stock, included the Metal Nodo, They were there almost two years before I decided bring them home lol.



Lucky girl


----------



## AEGIS

Mi_Lan said:


> Powder pink Altadama
> royal blue Bianca
> Silver python Lady Peep
> Crystal Craie white Lady peep
> Royal blue Altadama
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128704
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128705
> View attachment 2128706





congrats! twins on the rb ad!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

mf19 said:


> My new Pigalle Patent Nude 100mm



COngrats!!! Model pics please.


----------



## wannaprada

viestrella said:


> Newest acquisition
> Louboutin Filo Nude Kids 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! I absolutely love the Filo! A very comfortable and sexy shoe.





Mi_Lan said:


> Powder pink Altadama
> royal blue Bianca
> Silver python Lady Peep
> Crystal Craie white Lady peep
> Royal blue Altadama
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128704
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128705
> View attachment 2128706



 



mf19 said:


> My new Pigalle Patent Nude 100mm



Congrats on acquiring such a classic!


----------



## oorin

viestrella said:


> Newest acquisition
> Louboutin Filo Nude Kids 120



I seriously want a FILO! They're so pretty! And good for casual t-shirt and jeans ya?


----------



## mf19

Here are some mod shots of my new purchases (previously talked about)... I'll post some more in my initial reveal thread. Sadly, the nude pigalles are going back tomorrow to Harvey Nichols due to a patent leather defect... Hopefully will get a nice new pair soon though 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Patent Nude Pigalle 100



Patent Black Pigalle 100



Patent Tortoise shell VP 120



Beige Jazz Decollete 100



Group shot


----------



## Kalos

mf19 said:


> Here are some mod shots of my new purchases (previously talked about)... I'll post some more in my initial reveal thread. Sadly, the nude pigalles are going back tomorrow to Harvey Nichols due to a patent leather defect... Hopefully will get a nice new pair soon though



Shame about your nude pigalles. Great mod shots though. I'm waiting for a pair of beige decollettes too, seeing yours makes me wish mine were here already!


----------



## mf19

Kalos said:


> Shame about your nude pigalles. Great mod shots though. I'm waiting for a pair of beige decollettes too, seeing yours makes me wish mine were here already!



I have faith that the nude pigalles will get sorted.. the woman at the store was so understanding so I'm very happy with the customer service thus far.  I guess the biggest issue may just be finding my size again 

As for the beige - I love it!  I'm so pale it looks like a nice tan/light brown color on me.  I can't wait to wear them but I still have to pad them... soon though! Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## samina

Mf19 - pigalles look fab on u


----------



## beagly911

mf19 said:


> I have faith that the nude pigalles will get sorted.. the woman at the store was so understanding so I'm very happy with the customer service thus far.  I guess the biggest issue may just be finding my size again
> 
> As for the beige - I love it!  I'm so pale it looks like a nice tan/light brown color on me.  I can't wait to wear them but I still have to pad them... soon though! Can't wait to see your reveal!


I hope they can find the nude pigalles, they look great on you.  But I really am  over the Tortoise VP's!! Gorgy!!


----------



## BagBragger

mf19 said:


> I have faith that the nude pigalles will get sorted.. the woman at the store was so understanding so I'm very happy with the customer service thus far.  I guess the biggest issue may just be finding my size again
> 
> As for the beige - I love it!  I'm so pale it looks like a nice tan/light brown color on me.  I can't wait to wear them but I still have to pad them... soon though! Can't wait to see your reveal!





> Originally Posted by mf19
> 
> 
> Shame about your nude pigalles. Great mod shots though. I'm waiting for a pair of beige decollettes too, seeing yours makes me wish mine were here already!
> 
> Where'd you girls find your beige (camel) decollette?  I have been trying to find it for two months!  Any leads are much appreciated!


----------



## Mi_Lan

mf19 said:


> Here are some mod shots of my new purchases (previously talked about)... I'll post some more in my initial reveal thread. Sadly, the nude pigalles are going back tomorrow to Harvey Nichols due to a patent leather defect... Hopefully will get a nice new pair soon though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2131882
> 
> Patent Nude Pigalle 100
> 
> View attachment 2131884
> 
> Patent Black Pigalle 100
> 
> View attachment 2131890
> 
> Patent Tortoise shell VP 120
> 
> View attachment 2131891
> 
> Beige Jazz Decollete 100
> 
> View attachment 2131897
> 
> Group shot



Omg! You're killing me!!! I need more classics CL!


----------



## wannaprada

mf19 said:


> Here are some mod shots of my new purchases (previously talked about)... I'll post some more in my initial reveal thread. Sadly, the nude pigalles are going back tomorrow to Harvey Nichols due to a patent leather defect... Hopefully will get a nice new pair soon though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2131882
> 
> Patent Nude Pigalle 100
> 
> View attachment 2131884
> 
> Patent Black Pigalle 100
> 
> View attachment 2131890
> 
> Patent Tortoise shell VP 120
> 
> View attachment 2131891
> 
> Beige Jazz Decollete 100
> 
> View attachment 2131897
> 
> Group shot



What great classics, congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

mf19 said:


> Here are some mod shots of my new purchases (previously talked about)... I'll post some more in my initial reveal thread. Sadly, the nude pigalles are going back tomorrow to Harvey Nichols due to a patent leather defect... Hopefully will get a nice new pair soon though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2131882
> 
> Patent Nude Pigalle 100
> 
> View attachment 2131884
> 
> Patent Black Pigalle 100
> 
> View attachment 2131890
> 
> Patent Tortoise shell VP 120
> 
> View attachment 2131891
> 
> Beige Jazz Decollete 100
> 
> View attachment 2131897
> 
> Group shot



Great staple shoes. I love it


----------



## oorin

mf19 said:


> Here are some mod shots of my new purchases (previously talked about)... I'll post some more in my initial reveal thread. Sadly, the nude pigalles are going back tomorrow to Harvey Nichols due to a patent leather defect... Hopefully will get a nice new pair soon though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2131882
> 
> Patent Nude Pigalle 100
> 
> View attachment 2131884
> 
> Patent Black Pigalle 100
> 
> View attachment 2131890
> 
> Patent Tortoise shell VP 120
> 
> View attachment 2131891
> 
> Beige Jazz Decollete 100
> 
> View attachment 2131897
> 
> Group shot



Envy!! I wish I can wear pigalle! I need a classic CL !


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

very hot!!!


----------



## Kalos

BagBragger said:


> Where'd you girls find your beige (camel) decollette?  I have been trying to find it for two months!  Any leads are much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine were from eBay, I heard they went into the January sale and I'm sure some lucky ladies here scored a pair, but I couldn't find them for love nor money.
Click to expand...


----------



## mf19

samina said:


> Mf19 - pigalles look fab on u



Thank you! They're my faves! Originally wanted to get both decolletes and pigalles in a nude and black, but may skip the black jazz decolletes and go straight for more pigalles 









beagly911 said:


> I hope they can find the nude pigalles, they look great on you.  But I really am  over the Tortoise VP's!! Gorgy!!



Thank you - I love the VPs with the different color tips... Will definitely be adding more soon









Mi_Lan said:


> Omg! You're killing me!!! I need more classics CL!



You have such an amazing collection!! I hope mine looks like yours one day.









wannaprada said:


> What great classics, congrats!



Thank you!









oorin said:


> Envy!! I wish I can wear pigalle! I need a classic CL !



Love the pigalles! You should give them a shot!








Lavenderduckiez said:


> very hot!!!



Not sure if this was for me, but if so thank you


----------



## mf19

BagBragger said:


> Originally Posted by mf19
> 
> Keep an eye out on ebay... I found mine brand new and still cheaper than RRP there... They were originally from net-a-porter though in case they pop back??
> 
> Shame about your nude pigalles. Great mod shots though. I'm waiting for a pair of beige decollettes too, seeing yours makes me wish mine were here already!
> 
> Where'd you girls find your beige (camel) decollette?  I have been trying to find it for two months!  Any leads are much appreciated!
Click to expand...


----------



## mf19

Christchrist said:


> Great staple shoes. I love it



Thanks - one day I'll have a collection like yours ... Andd if I'm lucky I'll learn how to walk in 120s like you too hehhe


----------



## Zoe Bradley

mf19 said:


> Here are some mod shots of my new purchases (previously talked about)... I'll post some more in my initial reveal thread. Sadly, the nude pigalles are going back tomorrow to Harvey Nichols due to a patent leather defect... Hopefully will get a nice new pair soon though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2131882
> 
> Patent Nude Pigalle 100
> 
> View attachment 2131884
> 
> Patent Black Pigalle 100
> 
> View attachment 2131890
> 
> Patent Tortoise shell VP 120
> 
> View attachment 2131891
> 
> Beige Jazz Decollete 100
> 
> View attachment 2131897
> 
> Group shot


 
Fantastic collection! I especially love the nude Piggies on you!


----------



## mf19

Zoe Bradley said:


> Fantastic collection! I especially love the nude Piggies on you!



Thank you - unfortunately they're no longer with me 

Sadly there are no nude patent pigalles 100 available so I ended up with a gift card   As much as I adored those shoes, I would be even more upset if the crack continued and all the money went down the drain.  Looks like I'll be constantly calling and checking stock now.


----------



## sophe

YAY~~Is here! Black Pivichic 120, .5 size down (same with my Pigalle 120)
but it's more comfortable and easy to walk than Pigalle

okay..I don't really like the plastic feel when i got it,but I'm so in love when wear :giggles::giggles::giggles:
more pix in my album~


----------



## beagly911

sophe said:


> YAY~~Is here! Black Pivichic 120, .5 size down (same with my Pigalle 120)
> but it's more comfortable and easy to walk than Pigalle
> 
> okay..I don't really like the plastic feel when i got it,but I'm so in love when wear :giggles::giggles::giggles:
> more pix in my album~


They look great on you!!


----------



## Christchrist

sophe said:


> YAY~~Is here! Black Pivichic 120, .5 size down (same with my Pigalle 120)
> but it's more comfortable and easy to walk than Pigalle
> 
> okay..I don't really like the plastic feel when i got it,but I'm so in love when wear :giggles::giggles::giggles:
> more pix in my album~



They look good. Plastic feel? They get hotter when you wear them?


----------



## martinaa

sophe said:


> YAY~~Is here! Black Pivichic 120, .5 size down (same with my Pigalle 120)
> but it's more comfortable and easy to walk than Pigalle
> 
> okay..I don't really like the plastic feel when i got it,but I'm so in love when wear :giggles::giggles::giggles:
> more pix in my album~



They look great on you - big congrats!


----------



## annamoon

Gorgeous shoes, what an amazing collection you have!! 



sophe said:


> YAY~~Is here! Black Pivichic 120, .5 size down (same with my Pigalle 120)
> but it's more comfortable and easy to walk than Pigalle
> 
> okay..I don't really like the plastic feel when i got it,but I'm so in love when wear :giggles::giggles::giggles:
> more pix in my album~


----------



## sophe

beagly911 said:


> They look great on you!!





Christchrist said:


> They look good. Plastic feel? They get hotter when you wear them?





martinaa said:


> They look great on you - big congrats!





annamoon said:


> Gorgeous shoes, what an amazing collection you have!!



 Thank you ladies


----------



## mf19

BagBragger said:


> Originally Posted by mf19
> 
> 
> Shame about your nude pigalles. Great mod shots though. I'm waiting for a pair of beige decollettes too, seeing yours makes me wish mine were here already!
> 
> Where'd you girls find your beige (camel) decollette?  I have been trying to find it for two months!  Any leads are much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure of your size but saw these: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=330886683219
Click to expand...


----------



## fumi

sophe said:


> YAY~~Is here! Black Pivichic 120, .5 size down (same with my Pigalle 120)
> but it's more comfortable and easy to walk than Pigalle
> 
> okay..I don't really like the plastic feel when i got it,but I'm so in love when wear :giggles::giggles::giggles:
> more pix in my album~



These are so cute and ladylike! Congrats!


----------



## MBB Fan

Looks great on you. Good choice.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sophe said:


> YAY~~Is here! Black Pivichic 120, .5 size down (same with my Pigalle 120)
> but it's more comfortable and easy to walk than Pigalle
> 
> okay..I don't really like the plastic feel when i got it,but I'm so in love when wear :giggles::giggles::giggles:
> more pix in my album~



Those are really sexy!


----------



## tnc2002

I waited 8 months for these babies in a size 34.5 !!! Finally!! So happy
Damn my small feet... so hard to find Loubies


----------



## Christchrist

tnc2002 said:


> I waited 8 months for these babies in a size 34.5 !!! Finally!! So happy
> Damn my small feet... so hard to find Loubies



A long wait for a great shoe. Congrats


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

tnc2002 said:


> I waited 8 months for these babies in a size 34.5 !!! Finally!! So happy
> Damn my small feet... so hard to find Loubies



Ultra sexy!!! They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## megt10

tnc2002 said:


> I waited 8 months for these babies in a size 34.5 !!! Finally!! So happy
> Damn my small feet... so hard to find Loubies



They were worth the wait. They look fantastic on you. Such a hot shoe.


----------



## sophe

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are really sexy!





MBB Fan said:


> Looks great on you. Good choice.





fumi said:


> These are so cute and ladylike! Congrats!



Thanks dear~
I found them very cute and fun,is quite different than my black shoes 
just fall in love with it


----------



## Nolia

sophe said:


> YAY~~Is here! Black Pivichic 120, .5 size down (same with my Pigalle 120)
> but it's more comfortable and easy to walk than Pigalle
> 
> okay..I don't really like the plastic feel when i got it,but I'm so in love when wear :giggles::giggles::giggles:
> more pix in my album~



Great shoes!! How is the PVC? (I heard they get cloudy with wear).



tnc2002 said:


> I waited 8 months for these babies in a size 34.5 !!! Finally!! So happy
> Damn my small feet... so hard to find Loubies



Congrats!! Definitely worth the wait!! You've got tiny feet!! Size 34.5!?


----------



## wannaprada

sophe said:


> YAY~~Is here! Black Pivichic 120, .5 size down (same with my Pigalle 120)
> but it's more comfortable and easy to walk than Pigalle
> 
> okay..I don't really like the plastic feel when i got it,but I'm so in love when wear :giggles::giggles::giggles:
> more pix in my album~



Very cute, congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

tnc2002 said:


> I waited 8 months for these babies in a size 34.5 !!! Finally!! So happy
> Damn my small feet... so hard to find Loubies



Well worth the wait!


----------



## sophe

Nolia said:


> Great shoes!! How is the PVC? (I heard they get cloudy with wear).


Nop,nothing particular,well... I don't really like the plastic feel(also Un Bout) but I must say it is qiute comfortable 
btw,I think I might need to take them full size down,they are slippery...
I think we have same type of feet,thin and narrow,if you gonna take these,I'll advise you to take full size down too 



wannaprada said:


> Very cute, congrats!


Thanks girl


----------



## sophe

tnc2002 said:


> I waited 8 months for these babies in a size 34.5 !!! Finally!! So happy
> Damn my small feet... so hard to find Loubies



Ohhhhh....8 month!! If I were you ill wear them EVERYDAY....
They are gorgeous on you! Congras!!


----------



## BagBragger

mf19 said:


> BagBragger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure of your size but saw these: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=330886683219
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My size is 40...they won't work, but thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## 8seventeen19

sophe said:


> YAY~~Is here! Black Pivichic 120, .5 size down (same with my Pigalle 120)
> but it's more comfortable and easy to walk than Pigalle
> 
> okay..I don't really like the plastic feel when i got it,but I'm so in love when wear :giggles::giggles::giggles:
> more pix in my album~


They look absolutely gorgeous on you!! I'm surprised just a half size down was enough. I had a huge gap and had to go down a full size from my Pigalle 120! 



Christchrist said:


> They look good. Plastic feel? They get hotter when you wear them?


I  noticed a little bit of cloudiness in them when I walked long distances, but it was easy to just wipe away. They do get hotter and mold with your feet. Incredibly comfortable though, and no blisters!


----------



## sophe

shoeaddictklw said:


> They look absolutely gorgeous on you!! I'm surprised just a half size down was enough. I had a huge gap and had to go down a full size from my Pigalle 120!



Why you didn't tell me earlier...:cry::cry:
I had big gap too...
Never got chance to tried them,it was ordering from Europe


----------



## sophe




----------



## Nolia

sophe said:


>



Oh no!! So how many sizes did you have to go down from your TTS?


----------



## sophe

Nolia said:


> Oh no!! So how many sizes did you have to go down from your TTS?



hmmm....I take them .5 size down from my TTS (same size as my Pigalle)
so,I think I need at lease full size down..  at least..and hope it will fit:cry::cry::cry:
These was ordering from Europe,I can't try the sizes and thank God they still have one size smaller


----------



## 8seventeen19

sophe said:


> Why you didn't tell me earlier...:cry::cry:
> I had big gap too...
> Never got chance to tried them,it was ordering from Europe



OH NO!!!! I did post mine and I thought I posted sizing advice. So sorry you didn't see it.  These were so crazy big that I actually could have taken a 33.5 and my TTS is a 35.5. These shoes are so wonky! Gorgeous though.


----------



## whimsic

After a looooong looooong absence from the CL threads.. Not quite my UHG but close enough: 




Pigalle Spike 100 Nappa (black/silver) 
I'm so happy &#128557;&#128557; :cry:


----------



## fumi

whimsic said:


> After a looooong looooong absence from the CL threads.. Not quite my UHG but close enough:
> 
> View attachment 2137155
> 
> 
> Pigalle Spike 100 Nappa (black/silver)
> I'm so happy &#128557;&#128557; :cry:



Congrats! They are gorgeous!


----------



## wannaprada

whimsic said:


> After a looooong looooong absence from the CL threads.. Not quite my UHG but close enough:
> 
> View attachment 2137155
> 
> 
> Pigalle Spike 100 Nappa (black/silver)
> I'm so happy &#128557;&#128557; :cry:



Gorgeous!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

whimsic said:


> After a looooong looooong absence from the CL threads.. Not quite my UHG but close enough:
> 
> View attachment 2137155
> 
> 
> Pigalle Spike 100 Nappa (black/silver)
> I'm so happy &#128557;&#128557; :cry:



You lucky gal!!! I'd kill for a pair  Still anxiously waiting for a pair in my size to pop up on eBay Congrats!


----------



## sophe

whimsic said:


> After a looooong looooong absence from the CL threads.. Not quite my UHG but close enough:
> 
> View attachment 2137155
> 
> 
> Pigalle Spike 100 Nappa (black/silver)
> I'm so happy &#128557;&#128557; :cry:



wao...they are so beautiful on you..!!!


----------



## teachgirl789

whimsic said:


> After a looooong looooong absence from the CL threads.. Not quite my UHG but close enough:
> 
> View attachment 2137155
> 
> 
> Pigalle Spike 100 Nappa (black/silver)
> I'm so happy &#128557;&#128557; :cry:



I absolutely love these! Congrats


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Lady Peep Lame Spikes 150mm .5 down from TTS


Vendome Patent 120mm TTS


----------



## sophe

Mrs. MFH said:


> View attachment 2138892
> 
> Lady Peep Lame Spikes 150mm .5 down from TTS
> View attachment 2138893
> 
> Vendome Patent 120mm TTS



wow~great haul 
cant wait to see mod pic..


----------



## 8seventeen19

whimsic said:


> After a looooong looooong absence from the CL threads.. Not quite my UHG but close enough:
> 
> View attachment 2137155
> 
> 
> Pigalle Spike 100 Nappa (black/silver)
> I'm so happy &#128557;&#128557; :cry:



I really love these. Such a lovely juxtaposition of practical and sexy!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

sophe said:


> wow~great haul
> cant wait to see mod pic..



Hi Sophe I posted mod pics of the LP in my double Friday reveal thread.


----------



## stilly

Mrs. MFH said:


> View attachment 2138892
> 
> Lady Peep Lame Spikes 150mm .5 down from TTS
> View attachment 2138893
> 
> Vendome Patent 120mm TTS


 
Love your new additions!!!


----------



## bag_hag

My new Batignolles!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bag_hag said:


> My new Batignolles!
> 
> View attachment 2139788



*You look beautiful on these*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Mrs. MFH said:


> View attachment 2138892
> 
> Lady Peep Lame Spikes 150mm .5 down from TTS
> View attachment 2138893
> 
> Vendome Patent 120mm TTS



*Great purchases! Modeling pics please!*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

whimsic said:


> After a looooong looooong absence from the CL threads.. Not quite my UHG but close enough:
> 
> View attachment 2137155
> 
> 
> Pigalle Spike 100 Nappa (black/silver)
> I'm so happy &#128557;&#128557; :cry:



*I need these in 100 too, 120 for me is too much sometimes. Many congrats!*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

mf19 said:


> My new Pigalle Patent Nude 100mm



*All a classic! Gorgeous! Love them!*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

mf19 said:


> Here are some mod shots of my new purchases (previously talked about)... I'll post some more in my initial reveal thread. Sadly, the nude pigalles are going back tomorrow to Harvey Nichols due to a patent leather defect... Hopefully will get a nice new pair soon though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2131882
> 
> Patent Nude Pigalle 100
> 
> View attachment 2131884
> 
> Patent Black Pigalle 100
> 
> View attachment 2131890
> 
> Patent Tortoise shell VP 120
> 
> View attachment 2131891
> 
> Beige Jazz Decollete 100
> 
> View attachment 2131897
> 
> Group shot



*WOW! So many pairs! All them look great on you!*


----------



## 9distelle

Mrs. MFH said:


> View attachment 2138892
> 
> Lady Peep Lame Spikes 150mm .5 down from TTS
> View attachment 2138893
> 
> Vendome Patent 120mm TTS


Great purchases, congrats!!Mod pics pls!!


----------



## bag_hag

CRISPEDROSA said:


> *You look beautiful on these*



Thanks!


----------



## KW1

bag_hag said:


> My new Batignolles!
> 
> View attachment 2139788



Gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

bag_hag said:


> My new Batignolles!
> 
> View attachment 2139788


They look great on you!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Greta_V said:


> I just got these beautiful Lady Peep lames spikes! LOVE LOVE LOVE them!!!!!!!! No pictures could ever do them justice, I swear! They look so trivial on pictures! But I saw the 3D demonstration on saksfifthavenue and realized how much potential they could actually have! And I wasn't mistaken! Goregeous stunning shoes! Magic and dreamy! LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Because of your post I gave LP a try and I'm so glad I did. I absolutely love this shoe! They look great on you too!!!


----------



## SeeingRed

FashionHunt said:


> I just got these for a steal for $180!!!!  They had what looked like water damage, but it was easily removed with Saddle Soap.  I also applied a high-end, clear shoe polish and they look almost new again
> View attachment 2140198


Those are really beautiful, I love the leather, and the heel, just really love that sandal!  Congrats on the great deal!!!


----------



## Christchrist

bag_hag said:


> My new Batignolles!
> 
> View attachment 2139788



What a great shoe


----------



## 8seventeen19

bag_hag said:


> My new Batignolles!
> 
> View attachment 2139788



Love these in kid!


----------



## irishbelle

Not long home from my first trip to New York. And I couldn't visit New York without buying some Louboutins. I wanted some closed toe classics. Went with nude in mind but after trying both on fell in love with the black. My new Pigalle Plato 140.


----------



## megt10

irishbelle said:


> Not long home from my first trip to New York. And I couldn't visit New York without buying some Louboutins. I wanted some closed toe classics. Went with nude in mind but after trying both on fell in love with the black. My new Pigalle Plato 140.



They are gorgeous and look fantastic on you.


----------



## heida

irishbelle said:


> Not long home from my first trip to New York. And I couldn't visit New York without buying some Louboutins. I wanted some closed toe classics. Went with nude in mind but after trying both on fell in love with the black. My new Pigalle Plato 140.


 
These are gorgeous ! You´ve made me want the Plato


----------



## annamoon

Fab heels, enjoy and much better than nude!! 



irishbelle said:


> Not long home from my first trip to New York. And I couldn't visit New York without buying some Louboutins. I wanted some closed toe classics. Went with nude in mind but after trying both on fell in love with the black. My new Pigalle Plato 140.


----------



## Christchrist

Very good choice


----------



## martinaa

irishbelle said:


> Not long home from my first trip to New York. And I couldn't visit New York without buying some Louboutins. I wanted some closed toe classics. Went with nude in mind but after trying both on fell in love with the black. My new Pigalle Plato 140.



They look great on you!


----------



## samina

PP soo pretty defo made the right choice in going for black


----------



## Mi_Lan

irishbelle said:


> Not long home from my first trip to New York. And I couldn't visit New York without buying some Louboutins. I wanted some closed toe classics. Went with nude in mind but after trying both on fell in love with the black. My new Pigalle Plato 140.



Wow.... You wear them so well!


----------



## beagly911

irishbelle said:


> Not long home from my first trip to New York. And I couldn't visit New York without buying some Louboutins. I wanted some closed toe classics. Went with nude in mind but after trying both on fell in love with the black. My new Pigalle Plato 140.


They look fabulous, congrats!!


----------



## Christchrist

Lace piggy 120. Great bay find. Size 38. Not a bad fit


----------



## irishbelle

megt10 said:


> They are gorgeous and look fantastic on you.





Christchrist said:


> Very good choice





martinaa said:


> They look great on you!





Mi_Lan said:


> Wow.... You wear them so well!





beagly911 said:


> They look fabulous, congrats!!



Thank you ladies.


----------



## irishbelle

samina said:


> PP soo pretty defo made the right choice in going for black





heida said:


> These are gorgeous ! You´ve made me want the Plato





annamoon said:


> Fab heels, enjoy and much better than nude!!



Thank you ladies. I am so happy with my decision. Loving the plato and loving the black.


----------



## irishbelle

Christchrist said:


> Lace piggy 120. Great bay find. Size 38. Not a bad fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2143116
> View attachment 2143117
> View attachment 2143118
> View attachment 2143119
> View attachment 2143120


Loving these lace pigalles. I want more pigalles, and need to start mixing it up before my whole collection is black and patent.


----------



## Christchrist

irishbelle said:


> Loving these lace pigalles. I want more pigalles, and need to start mixing it up before my whole collection is black and patent.



i agree!  Get it!


----------



## annamoon

They look good on you CC and show quite alot of toe cleavage, very sexy!!



Christchrist said:


> Lace piggy 120. Great bay find. Size 38. Not a bad fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2143116
> View attachment 2143117
> View attachment 2143118
> View attachment 2143119
> View attachment 2143120


----------



## Christchrist

annamoon said:


> They look good on you CC and show quite alot of toe cleavage, very sexy!!



Thanks. I'm shocked that they fit


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Lace piggy 120. Great bay find. Size 38. Not a bad fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2143116
> View attachment 2143117
> View attachment 2143118
> View attachment 2143119
> View attachment 2143120


They are TDF!!  Sexxxxyyy!!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> They are TDF!!  Sexxxxyyy!!



Thank you beags.  I've been looking since August for them


----------



## wannaprada

Mrs. MFH said:


> View attachment 2138892
> 
> Lady Peep Lame Spikes 150mm .5 down from TTS
> View attachment 2138893
> 
> Vendome Patent 120mm TTS



Those LPs are sexy! Congrats on the purchases!



bag_hag said:


> My new Batignolles!
> 
> View attachment 2139788



Very nice!



irishbelle said:


> Not long home from my first trip to New York. And I couldn't visit New York without buying some Louboutins. I wanted some closed toe classics. Went with nude in mind but after trying both on fell in love with the black. My new Pigalle Plato 140.



Congrats on getting such a great staple CL! While I have the Pigalle 120 in kid leather, I really think I need a black patent in my life. 



Christchrist said:


> Lace piggy 120. Great bay find. Size 38. Not a bad fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2143116
> View attachment 2143117
> View attachment 2143118
> View attachment 2143119
> View attachment 2143120



Congrats on the find! Can't have too many Pigalles!


----------



## BattyBugs

I've been gone for ages so congratulations on the new purchases.


----------



## sophe

Christchrist said:


> Lace piggy 120. Great bay find. Size 38. Not a bad fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2143116
> View attachment 2143117
> View attachment 2143118
> View attachment 2143119
> View attachment 2143120



wow CC! they are so stunning on you!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

irishbelle said:


> Not long home from my first trip to New York. And I couldn't visit New York without buying some Louboutins. I wanted some closed toe classics. Went with nude in mind but after trying both on fell in love with the black. My new Pigalle Plato 140.



I love the height! Gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Lace piggy 120. Great bay find. Size 38. Not a bad fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2143116
> View attachment 2143117
> View attachment 2143118
> View attachment 2143119
> View attachment 2143120



The are beautiful! I love the lace!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Pivichic Rose came earlier than expected. Super excited. This is the 100mm, they run very big as I have the Unbout 100mm in size 40. Thanks to shoeaddict she advised me to take atleast .5 down from TTS. Super comfy. Thinking about the black as well in 100mm.


----------



## martinaa

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pivichic Rose came earlier than expected. Super excited. This is the 100mm, they run very big as I have the Unbout 100mm in size 40. Thanks to shoeaddict she advised me to take atleast .5 down from TTS. Super comfy. Thinking about the black as well in 100mm.
> View attachment 2144081
> View attachment 2144082
> View attachment 2144083
> View attachment 2144084
> View attachment 2144085



Soooo beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## stilly

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pivichic Rose came earlier than expected. Super excited. This is the 100mm, they run very big as I have the Unbout 100mm in size 40. Thanks to shoeaddict she advised me to take atleast .5 down from TTS. Super comfy. Thinking about the black as well in 100mm.
> View attachment 2144081
> View attachment 2144082
> View attachment 2144083
> View attachment 2144084
> View attachment 2144085


 

These look fabulous on you!!!
Love the color!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Lace piggy 120. Great bay find. Size 38. Not a bad fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2143116
> View attachment 2143117
> View attachment 2143118
> View attachment 2143119
> View attachment 2143120


 
These look gorgy on you *CC*!!!
Shoe Twin!!!


----------



## stilly

irishbelle said:


> Not long home from my first trip to New York. And I couldn't visit New York without buying some Louboutins. I wanted some closed toe classics. Went with nude in mind but after trying both on fell in love with the black. My new Pigalle Plato 140.


 
The Platos look amazing on you *irishbelle*!!!
Good choice!


----------



## stilly

sophe said:


>


 
Love these on you!!!


----------



## AEGIS

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pivichic Rose came earlier than expected. Super excited. This is the 100mm, they run very big as I have the Unbout 100mm in size 40. Thanks to shoeaddict she advised me to take atleast .5 down from TTS. Super comfy. Thinking about the black as well in 100mm.
> View attachment 2144081
> View attachment 2144082
> View attachment 2144083
> View attachment 2144084
> View attachment 2144085





they look good on you!


----------



## wannaprada

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pivichic Rose came earlier than expected. Super excited. This is the 100mm, they run very big as I have the Unbout 100mm in size 40. Thanks to shoeaddict she advised me to take atleast .5 down from TTS. Super comfy. Thinking about the black as well in 100mm.
> View attachment 2144081
> View attachment 2144082
> View attachment 2144083
> View attachment 2144084
> View attachment 2144085



They look really good on you, congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pivichic Rose came earlier than expected. Super excited. This is the 100mm, they run very big as I have the Unbout 100mm in size 40. Thanks to shoeaddict she advised me to take atleast .5 down from TTS. Super comfy. Thinking about the black as well in 100mm.
> View attachment 2144081
> View attachment 2144082
> View attachment 2144083
> View attachment 2144084
> View attachment 2144085



They look great on you


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> These look gorgy on you *CC*!!!
> Shoe Twin!!!



FINALLY! I've been obsessed since I saw yours


----------



## Christchrist

Everyone is so supportive in here. Thank you very much


----------



## fumi

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pivichic Rose came earlier than expected. Super excited. This is the 100mm, they run very big as I have the Unbout 100mm in size 40. Thanks to shoeaddict she advised me to take atleast .5 down from TTS. Super comfy. Thinking about the black as well in 100mm.
> View attachment 2144081
> View attachment 2144082
> View attachment 2144083
> View attachment 2144084
> View attachment 2144085



So pretty! I'm so jealous


----------



## KW1

Christchrist said:


> Lace piggy 120. Great bay find. Size 38. Not a bad fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2143116
> View attachment 2143117
> View attachment 2143118
> View attachment 2143119
> View attachment 2143120


Very pretty!


----------



## KW1

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pivichic Rose came earlier than expected. Super excited. This is the 100mm, they run very big as I have the Unbout 100mm in size 40. Thanks to shoeaddict she advised me to take atleast .5 down from TTS. Super comfy. Thinking about the black as well in 100mm.
> View attachment 2144081
> View attachment 2144082
> View attachment 2144083
> View attachment 2144084
> View attachment 2144085



Your pedi looks adorable inside too.  Very pretty!


----------



## CocoB

Christchrist said:


> Thank you stilly. I had to have them. The yellow is TDF



Hey CC - I know that you've had both for a while, but do you have a preference between the canary and the black/white watersnake flo?


----------



## JessieG

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pivichic Rose came earlier than expected. Super excited. This is the 100mm, they run very big as I have the Unbout 100mm in size 40. Thanks to shoeaddict she advised me to take atleast .5 down from TTS. Super comfy. Thinking about the black as well in 100mm.
> View attachment 2144081
> View attachment 2144082
> View attachment 2144083
> View attachment 2144084
> View attachment 2144085



Totally LOVE!! Want these sooooo bad! Did u end up going one full size down??


----------



## beagly911

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pivichic Rose came earlier than expected. Super excited. This is the 100mm, they run very big as I have the Unbout 100mm in size 40. Thanks to shoeaddict she advised me to take atleast .5 down from TTS. Super comfy. Thinking about the black as well in 100mm.
> View attachment 2144081
> View attachment 2144082
> View attachment 2144083
> View attachment 2144084
> View attachment 2144085


Congrats, they look awesome!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pivichic Rose came earlier than expected. Super excited. This is the 100mm, they run very big as I have the Unbout 100mm in size 40. Thanks to shoeaddict she advised me to take atleast .5 down from TTS. Super comfy. Thinking about the black as well in 100mm.
> View attachment 2144081
> View attachment 2144082
> View attachment 2144083
> View attachment 2144084
> View attachment 2144085



Color is gorgeous!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pivichic Rose came earlier than expected. Super excited. This is the 100mm, they run very big as I have the Unbout 100mm in size 40. Thanks to shoeaddict she advised me to take atleast .5 down from TTS. Super comfy. Thinking about the black as well in 100mm.
> View attachment 2144081
> View attachment 2144082
> View attachment 2144083
> View attachment 2144084
> View attachment 2144085



Gorgeous! Congrats on these!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

JessieG said:


> Totally LOVE!! Want these sooooo bad! Did u end up going one full size down??



Thanks JessieG I only went down .5 as they are the 100mm if you get the 120mm definitely a whole size down. The toe box is quite roomy. HTH.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Thank you very much for the compliments, Martinaa, Stilly, Wanna, CC, AEGIS, Fumi, KW1, Beagly, Lavender, Crispedrosa...I don't know how to multi quote from my phone. I really appreciate the support here!


----------



## sophe

YAY!!~They are finally mine~~


----------



## Kalos

sophe said:


> YAY!!~They are finally mine~~



Those are hot! I love the colour, congrats!


----------



## martinaa

sophe said:


> YAY!!~They are finally mine~~



They are TDF! They look great on You! I love that color and the style...Never found a pair for myself...


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

sophe said:


> YAY!!~They are finally mine~~


 
WOW ...        ...   !


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

sophe said:


> YAY!!~They are finally mine~~


 
 :urock:  ...  they are very beautiful and special on you ...  !


----------



## sammix3

Got the Puglia in platine glitter. Will have a thread for these this weekend with modeling pics!  These babies are coming with me to play in Vegas.


----------



## annamoon

So sweet! love the colours makes me think summer must be coming!!!



sophe said:


> YAY!!~They are finally mine~~


----------



## soleilbrun

sophe said:


> YAY!!~They are finally mine~~


 
They look fantastic on you!




sammix3 said:


> Got the Puglia in platine glitter. Will have a thread for these this weekend with modeling pics! These babies are coming with me to play in Vegas.
> 
> View attachment 2145455
> View attachment 2145456


 
Congratulations!


----------



## sophe

Kalos said:


> Those are hot! I love the colour, congrats!


oui oui! They are so beautiful IRL



martinaa said:


> They are TDF! They look great on You! I love that color and the style...Never found a pair for myself...


yeah,these came out for awhile,I've been search these for long long time,they are one of my UHG too!so happy to get them! 



CLShoe_Lover said:


> :urock:  ...  they are very beautiful and special on you ...  !


Thanks dear,ha~I can't wait to wear them out! I just love the color!



annamoon said:


> So sweet! love the colours makes me think summer must be coming!!!


yea! It does! I think is prefect for summer,hmm..but now,I think I need a dress...


----------



## mikeyta

from the help of Nolia. I got these beautiful sneakers in my size.35


----------



## sophe

soleilbrun said:


> They look fantastic on you!Congratulations!


Thank you sweetie


----------



## sophe

mikeyta said:


> from the help of Nolia. I got these beautiful sneakers in my size.35



Whoa...! I love pink glitter!! can I see some mod pic?


----------



## mikeyta

sophe said:


> Whoa...! I love pink glitter!! can I see some mod pic?


 thank you, I will . I just got home and opened it to show to TPF.
After a long day working in trauma center, tired and sad for the explosion on Monday, will mod later.


----------



## sophe

sammix3 said:


> Got the Puglia in platine glitter. Will have a thread for these this weekend with modeling pics!  These babies are coming with me to play in Vegas.
> 
> View attachment 2145455
> View attachment 2145456



Love these! in Asia,gold means money!  is perfect shoes for Vegas! lol
anyways! beautiful shoes! big congrats!


----------



## sophe

mikeyta said:


> thank you, I will . I just got home and opened it to show to TPF.
> After a long day working in trauma center, tired and sad for the explosion on Monday, will mod later.



yea,of course,that's terrible! I hope every one are fine!
I feel sad every time when the news saying how many ppl die...


----------



## Christchrist

sophe said:


> YAY!!~They are finally mine~~



SOPHE these look great on you


----------



## DezinrDiva

An ebay find and a great way to try out the piggy fit in the Duvette. I love them.


----------



## sophe

Christchrist said:


> SOPHE these look great on you


Thank you sweetie



DezinrDiva said:


> An ebay find and a great way to try out the piggy fit in the Duvette. I love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146335
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146336
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146337


ohhh...I love these so much..these are my UHG too!! 
congrats!! the gold tone look amazing on you!!


----------



## Christchrist

DezinrDiva said:


> An ebay find and a great way to try out the piggy fit in the Duvette. I love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146335
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146336
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146337



They are sexy. Very nice find


----------



## beagly911

sophe said:


> YAY!!~They are finally mine~~


Congrats, those are great!


----------



## beagly911

sammix3 said:


> Got the Puglia in platine glitter. Will have a thread for these this weekend with modeling pics!  These babies are coming with me to play in Vegas.
> 
> View attachment 2145455
> View attachment 2145456


They are super cute, and will be great in Vegas!  Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

mikeyta said:


> from the help of Nolia. I got these beautiful sneakers in my size.35


Those are so much fun!!


----------



## beagly911

DezinrDiva said:


> An ebay find and a great way to try out the piggy fit in the Duvette. I love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146335
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146336
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146337


Gorgeous!  They look fabulous on you!


----------



## fumi

sophe said:


> YAY!!~They are finally mine~~



 Wow, congrats sophe! They are so hot! The purple version is my UHG!


----------



## fumi

sammix3 said:


> Got the Puglia in platine glitter. Will have a thread for these this weekend with modeling pics!  These babies are coming with me to play in Vegas.
> 
> View attachment 2145455
> View attachment 2145456



So cute and comfy looking!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christian Louboutin Lady peep
I had them ship the heels to my work. I was so excited, I had to put them on and have my co worker snap some mod pics. Excuse the black hosiery. LOL


----------



## hermosa_vogue

DezinrDiva said:


> An ebay find and a great way to try out the piggy fit in the Duvette. I love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146335
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146336
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146337



These are lovely!!


----------



## sophe

beagly911 said:


> Congrats, those are great!





stilly said:


> Love these on you!!!


Thanks you ladies


----------



## sophe

fumi said:


> Wow, congrats sophe! They are so hot! The purple version is my UHG!



ha!me too,I was planning to get the purple version at first but I only got them in 120,I love it but this color is more special to me,and is 150! these style has came out for awhile I think is kinda difficult to find them by now,anyways,good luck for your hunt darling


----------



## KW1

sammix3 said:


> Got the Puglia in platine glitter. Will have a thread for these this weekend with modeling pics!  These babies are coming with me to play in Vegas.
> 
> View attachment 2145455
> View attachment 2145456



Oh my goodness these are fabulous!!!  They'll be your good luck shoes!  Gorgey, congrats


----------



## Christchrist

mikeyta said:


> from the help of Nolia. I got these beautiful sneakers in my size.35



Man I keep thinking about getting some.  I really should. They are cute


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Christian Louboutin Lady peep
> I had them ship the heels to my work. I was so excited, I had to put them on and have my co worker snap some mod pics. Excuse the black hosiery. LOL


Stunning Lavenderduckiez...they look great!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Got 2 pairs of Batignolles today!


----------



## sophe

hermosa_vogue said:


> Got 2 pairs of Batignolles today!



may I ask how do they fit?


----------



## mf19

My new decollete nude 554 

I was super hesitant at first as they show a lot of toe cleavage which I'm not a huge fan of and I thought I made a mistake not waiting for the pigalle but I just tried them on again and LOVEEEEEEE them


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Got 2 pairs of Batignolles today!



Wooobooooo.  Mod shots


----------



## Christchrist

mf19 said:


> My new decollete nude 554
> 
> I was super hesitant at first as they show a lot of toe cleavage which I'm not a huge fan of and I thought I made a mistake not waiting for the pigalle but I just tried them on again and LOVEEEEEEE them



Congrats.  Do some mod shots


----------



## mf19

hermosa_vogue said:


> Got 2 pairs of Batignolles today!



Gorg! Where did you get the nude pair?


----------



## sophe

mf19 said:


> My new decollete nude 554
> 
> I was super hesitant at first as they show a lot of toe cleavage which I'm not a huge fan of and I thought I made a mistake not waiting for the pigalle but I just tried them on again and LOVEEEEEEE them



Classic Nude, mod pic please~ love these


----------



## DezinrDiva

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Christian Louboutin Lady peep
> I had them ship the heels to my work. I was so excited, I had to put them on and have my co worker snap some mod pics. Excuse the black hosiery. LOL




I love these.  Lady Peep fits me like a glove and with or with out spikes it's a sexy shoe.


----------



## DezinrDiva

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous!  They look fabulous on you!





hermosa_vogue said:


> These are lovely!!




Aww thanks ladies.  This style makes me feel sophisticated, wasn't sure I could pull them off but I am ...


----------



## hermosa_vogue

sophe said:


> may I ask how do they fit?



I took them in the same size as my Pigalle 100s which is 1/2 size down from TTS.  I know CC takes Batignolles 1/2 down from Piggies though.



Christchrist said:


> Wooobooooo.  Mod shots



Yes ma'am 



mf19 said:


> Gorg! Where did you get the nude pair?



Got them from the mytheresa Pre-shopping event.  I think they were sold out before they went available to the public though


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Mod pics of my Batignolles for anyone interested


----------



## beagly911

hermosa_vogue said:


> Got 2 pairs of Batignolles today!


They are lovely and look awesome on!!


----------



## Christchrist

hermosa_vogue said:


> Mod pics of my Batignolles for anyone interested



Man I love that toebox


----------



## 8seventeen19

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pivichic Rose came earlier than expected. Super excited. This is the 100mm, they run very big as I have the Unbout 100mm in size 40. Thanks to shoeaddict she advised me to take atleast .5 down from TTS. Super comfy. Thinking about the black as well in 100mm.
> View attachment 2144081
> View attachment 2144082
> View attachment 2144083
> View attachment 2144084
> View attachment 2144085


You're very welcome. They look AMAZING!! 



Christchrist said:


> Lace piggy 120. Great bay find. Size 38. Not a bad fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2143116
> View attachment 2143117
> View attachment 2143118
> View attachment 2143119
> View attachment 2143120


Love these. I'd have to DIY them with some jet crystals like the Stardust. 



irishbelle said:


> Not long home from my first trip to New York. And I couldn't visit New York without buying some Louboutins. I wanted some closed toe classics. Went with nude in mind but after trying both on fell in love with the black. My new Pigalle Plato 140.



The 140s are crazy sexy. How are they compared to walking in a 120 Pigalle?



hermosa_vogue said:


> Mod pics of my Batignolles for anyone interested


Love this style! 



mf19 said:


> My new decollete nude 554
> 
> I was super hesitant at first as they show a lot of toe cleavage which I'm not a huge fan of and I thought I made a mistake not waiting for the pigalle but I just tried them on again and LOVEEEEEEE them


YAY!!!! You got them!!! I love mine more than the Pigalle. The heel is just unreal. If you cannot find a local cobbler to change the tap, send or take them to MM7. They have the teeny ones. 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Christian Louboutin Lady peep
> I had them ship the heels to my work. I was so excited, I had to put them on and have my co worker snap some mod pics. Excuse the black hosiery. LOL


This color way is awesome. Congrats!


DezinrDiva said:


> An ebay find and a great way to try out the piggy fit in the Duvette. I love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146335
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146336
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146337


Congrats! These are a fantastic find! 



sammix3 said:


> Got the Puglia in platine glitter. Will have a thread for these this weekend with modeling pics!  These babies are coming with me to play in Vegas.
> 
> View attachment 2145455
> View attachment 2145456


Awesome summer staple! 



sophe said:


> YAY!!~They are finally mine~~


Where did you find these?! They were so rare when they came out. I die for this color.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

hermosa_vogue said:


> Mod pics of my Batignolles for anyone interested



Wow I realllllly love these!!! They look so good!!! Congrats!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> Stunning Lavenderduckiez...they look great!



Thanks beagly!!


----------



## poppyseed

sophe said:


> YAY!!~They are finally mine~~


 
Huge congratulations on finding them! I am so jealous, they have been on my wishlist for ages and I think will remain there for a while...


----------



## sophe

shoeaddictklw said:


> Where did you find these?! They were so rare when they came out. I die for this color.


ha,found these on eBay,although it cost me alot...



poppyseed said:


> Huge congratulations on finding them! I am so jealous, they have been on my wishlist for ages and I think will remain there for a while...


Thanks sweetie! 
yeah,I know there's alot ppl are hunt for these since Blake wore 
I've only found the purple and black version in 120,when this pop out
I just did the BIN directly and it cost me alot...However,I just love the color are such summer feel


----------



## Zoe Bradley

DezinrDiva said:


> An ebay find and a great way to try out the piggy fit in the Duvette. I love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146335
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146336
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146337



Lucky you!  I'm dying for a pair of Duvettes. They look great on you !


----------



## 8seventeen19

sophe said:


> ha,found these on eBay,although it cost me alot...
> 
> 
> Thanks sweetie!
> yeah,I know there's alot ppl are hunt for these since Blake wore
> I've only found the purple and black version in 120,when this pop out
> I just did the BIN directly and it cost me alot...However,I just love the color are such summer feel



Lucky! Lucky!! We're about the same size too. I never even saw them! Well, you know where to send them if you ever tire of that gorgeous green.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

hermosa_vogue said:


> Mod pics of my Batignolles for anyone interested



Live he colors!


----------



## mrsmadz902

Wore my nude Pigalles at a wine tour!

View attachment 2148389


----------



## DezinrDiva

The shoe fairy just dropped off the least practical pair of shoes....need to get some ideas on what to wear them with.


----------



## sophe

shoeaddictklw said:


> Lucky! Lucky!! We're about the same size too. I never even saw them! Well, you know where to send them if you ever tire of that gorgeous green.



Haha! I'll remember that!


----------



## sophe

DezinrDiva said:


> The shoe fairy just dropped off the least practical pair of shoes....need to get some ideas on what to wear them with.



ohh!! I LOVE THESE!!!


----------



## irishbelle

wannaprada said:


> Congrats on getting such a great staple CL! While I have the Pigalle 120 in kid leather, I really think I need a black patent in my life.


I think you definitely need a black patent in your life 



Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the height! Gorgeous!





stilly said:


> The Platos look amazing on you *irishbelle*!!!
> Good choice!



Thank you stilly and lav. 



shoeaddictklw said:


> The 140s are crazy sexy. How are they compared to walking in a 120 Pigalle?


Thank you. I don't have a pigalle 120, but I do have the Love Me 120's which I think are pretty much the same comfort wise. I find the PP 140 equally or maybe a little bit easier to walk in. Maybe because I am more used to platforms.



DezinrDiva said:


> An ebay find and a great way to try out the piggy fit in the Duvette. I love them.


Love the Duvette, love this colourway. Great Find! Congrats!



hermosa_vogue said:


> Got 2 pairs of Batignolles today!


I love the nude Batignolles! I need a pair of these


----------



## oorin

With the help of you girls, i got this beautiful Bianca 120 in black patent


----------



## megt10

sophe said:


> YAY!!~They are finally mine~~


Oh these are gorgeous. I love the color. 


sammix3 said:


> Got the Puglia in platine glitter. Will have a thread for these this weekend with modeling pics!  These babies are coming with me to play in Vegas.
> 
> View attachment 2145455
> View attachment 2145456


They are so cute and will be perfect in LV.


mikeyta said:


> from the help of Nolia. I got these beautiful sneakers in my size.35
> These are adorable. I love them.
> 
> 
> DezinrDiva said:
> 
> 
> 
> An ebay find and a great way to try out the piggy fit in the Duvette. I love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146335
> 
> 
> Stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> Lavenderduckiez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin Lady peep
> I had them ship the heels to my work. I was so excited, I had to put them on and have my co worker snap some mod pics. Excuse the black hosiery. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, no wonder you were so excited they are just gorgeous.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

hermosa_vogue said:


> Got 2 pairs of Batignolles today!


Gorgeous.


mf19 said:


> My new decollete nude 554
> 
> I was super hesitant at first as they show a lot of toe cleavage which I'm not a huge fan of and I thought I made a mistake not waiting for the pigalle but I just tried them on again and LOVEEEEEEE them


Oh these look great on you.


hermosa_vogue said:


> Mod pics of my Batignolles for anyone interested


These are just a perfect shoe, stylish and classic. They look great on you Hermosa.


oorin said:


> With the help of you girls, i got this beautiful Bianca 120 in black patent


Beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## megt10

I have been on a bit of a shoe bender lately, though mostly Valentino. I wore my black flat Cataclou sandals yesterday, and they were so comfortable that I ordered them in the stone color as well. While looking at NAP as I was about to check out I saw that my one Wishlist CL Noeud shoe was now available in my size so I ordered that too. Yikes I bought 3 pairs of shoes in one day. They should arrive next week.


----------



## oorin

megt10 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats.



Thank you! Here is some modeling pictures!


----------



## mf19

Christchrist said:


> Congrats.  Do some mod shots





sophe said:


> Classic Nude, mod pic please~ love these





megt10 said:


> Gorgeous.
> 
> Oh these look great on you.
> 
> These are just a perfect shoe, stylish and classic. They look great on you Hermosa.
> 
> Beautiful! Congrats.



Thank you ladies - mod shots following.. plus a comparison of the pigalle vs. decollete 554 in this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-pics-in-hopes-helps-someone-else-779291.html


----------



## BattyBugs

Gorgeous new additons!


----------



## mf19

Nude Patent Decollete 554 mod shots:


----------



## sharon100

mf19 said:


> Nude Patent Decollete 554 mod shots:


 
The Patent Decollete 554 's look so cute on you there a realy nice shoe and looks nice on you also.  Sharon.


----------



## martinaa

megt10 said:


> I have been on a bit of a shoe bender lately, though mostly Valentino. I wore my black flat Cataclou sandals yesterday, and they were so comfortable that I ordered them in the stone color as well. While looking at NAP as I was about to check out I saw that my one Wishlist CL Noeud shoe was now available in my size so I ordered that too. Yikes I bought 3 pairs of shoes in one day. They should arrive next week.



Can´t wait to see the Noeud! They are so cute.


----------



## hanagirl

oorin said:


> Thank you! Here is some modeling pictures!
> 
> View attachment 2149253
> 
> View attachment 2149255



Beautiful oorin!


----------



## Christchrist

DezinrDiva said:


> The shoe fairy just dropped off the least practical pair of shoes....need to get some ideas on what to wear them with.



I have no idea what to wear them with but they hot


----------



## Christchrist

oorin said:


> With the help of you girls, i got this beautiful Bianca 120 in black patent



Nice. Bianca is a comfy shoe


----------



## 8seventeen19

mf19 said:


> Nude Patent Decollete 554 mod shots:



They look gorgeous on you!!



megt10 said:


> I have been on a bit of a shoe bender lately, though mostly Valentino. I wore my black flat Cataclou sandals yesterday, and they were so comfortable that I ordered them in the stone color as well. While looking at NAP as I was about to check out I saw that my one Wishlist CL Noeud shoe was now available in my size so I ordered that too. Yikes I bought 3 pairs of shoes in one day. They should arrive next week.



I got the Dos Noeud a few weeks back and let me tell you, I had a serious OMG moment with these when looking from the back. Like shivers. One that I hadn't experienced in a long, long time. I hope to get the nude ones during sale because that price is a little ridiculous. Can't wait to see them on you!!! 

Here's a pic from the other night at dinner from my IG. I had to sneak it, so it's dark.


----------



## JessieG

shoeaddictklw said:


> They look gorgeous on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Dos Noeud a few weeks back and let me tell you, I had a serious OMG moment with these when looking from the back. Like shivers. One that I hadn't experienced in a long, long time. I hope to get the nude ones during sale because that price is a little ridiculous. Can't wait to see them on you!!!
> 
> Here's a pic from the other night at dinner from my IG. I had to sneak it, so it's dark.



Omg omg!!! They are totally gorgeous!! Do they only come in black, nude and red??? I too am in love!! What is the red like??? It looks pinkish in the picture but I assume that's cos of the darkness and flash???


----------



## 8seventeen19

JessieG said:


> Omg omg!!! They are totally gorgeous!! Do they only come in black, nude and red??? I too am in love!! What is the red like??? It looks pinkish in the picture but I assume that's cos of the darkness and flash???



Just those three. The red is one with an orange base. If you're a Chanel lipstick fanatic like I am, the color is identical to Incandescente as seen on the lovely Liz here: http://cafemakeup.com/?attachment_id=16951


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

DezinrDiva said:


> The shoe fairy just dropped off the least practical pair of shoes....need to get some ideas on what to wear them with.



The lady peep is super sexy!!!


----------



## megt10

mf19 said:


> Nude Patent Decollete 554 mod shots:


They look perfect on you. Congratulations.


martinaa said:


> Can´t wait to see the Noeud! They are so cute.


Me too I will post pics when they arrive I think it is Wednesday night.


shoeaddictklw said:


> They look gorgeous on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Dos Noeud a few weeks back and let me tell you, I had a serious OMG moment with these when looking from the back. Like shivers. One that I hadn't experienced in a long, long time. I hope to get the nude ones during sale because that price is a little ridiculous. Can't wait to see them on you!!!
> 
> Here's a pic from the other night at dinner from my IG. I had to sneak it, so it's dark.


They are gorgeous on you! Are they comfortable? I agree, it has been a long time since I have seen a CL shoe that I just had to have regardless of the price. I just love the look of the shoe, it is sexy and ladylike at the same time. The heel height doesn't break my no more shoes over 120, lol.


----------



## mf19

shoeaddictklw said:


> I got the Dos Noeud a few weeks back and let me tell you, I had a serious OMG moment with these when looking from the back. Like shivers. One that I hadn't experienced in a long, long time. I hope to get the nude ones during sale because that price is a little ridiculous. Can't wait to see them on you!!!
> 
> Here's a pic from the other night at dinner from my IG. I had to sneak it, so it's dark.



I LOVE THIS SHOE.. they look so great on you.  I too will be hoping for a sale price on them.  Wear them in good health


----------



## mf19

megt10 said:


> They look perfect on you. Congratulations.





shoeaddictklw said:


> They look gorgeous on you!!





sharon100 said:


> The Patent Decollete 554 's look so cute on you there a realy nice shoe and looks nice on you also.  Sharon.



Thanks everyone - can't wait to wear them out!


----------



## beagly911

DezinrDiva said:


> The shoe fairy just dropped off the least practical pair of shoes....need to get some ideas on what to wear them with.


They look great, your shoe fairy is awesome!



oorin said:


> With the help of you girls, i got this beautiful Bianca 120 in black patent


Lovely staple for you!



megt10 said:


> I have been on a bit of a shoe bender lately, though mostly Valentino. I wore my black flat Cataclou sandals yesterday, and they were so comfortable that I ordered them in the stone color as well. While looking at NAP as I was about to check out I saw that my one Wishlist CL Noeud shoe was now available in my size so I ordered that too. Yikes I bought 3 pairs of shoes in one day. They should arrive next week.


WOW meg you have been very busy!  I love the Noeud!  



mf19 said:


> Nude Patent Decollete 554 mod shots:


Perfect everyday shoe!


----------



## oorin

Thank you all who commented ! I couldn't multi quote on my phone so sorry! The bianca 120 is super pretty but it gives me heel slip blister ! Never happened to me with my other heels..


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

oorin said:


> Thank you! Here is some modeling pictures!
> 
> View attachment 2149253
> 
> View attachment 2149255



Hot!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I have been on a bit of a shoe bender lately, though mostly Valentino. I wore my black flat Cataclou sandals yesterday, and they were so comfortable that I ordered them in the stone color as well. While looking at NAP as I was about to check out I saw that my one Wishlist CL Noeud shoe was now available in my size so I ordered that too. Yikes I bought 3 pairs of shoes in one day. They should arrive next week.



Can't wait to see your reveals and the lovely outfits you will pair them with. I'm loving the CL Noeud!


----------



## sammix3

mf19 said:


> I LOVE THIS SHOE.. they look so great on you.  I too will be hoping for a sale price on them.  Wear them in good health



Me too! I'm hoping these will make it to the sale! What color are you planning to get if they do make it to sale?


----------



## sammix3

shoeaddictklw said:


> They look gorgeous on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Dos Noeud a few weeks back and let me tell you, I had a serious OMG moment with these when looking from the back. Like shivers. One that I hadn't experienced in a long, long time. I hope to get the nude ones during sale because that price is a little ridiculous. Can't wait to see them on you!!!
> 
> Here's a pic from the other night at dinner from my IG. I had to sneak it, so it's dark.



How is the sizing on these?


----------



## sammix3

oorin said:


> With the help of you girls, i got this beautiful Bianca 120 in black patent



Congrats! These are lovely shoes. Have you tried putting the heel grips from foot petals to prevent slippage? They work wonders for me.


----------



## oorin

sammix3 said:


> Congrats! These are lovely shoes. Have you tried putting the heel grips from foot petals to prevent slippage? They work wonders for me.



Thank you! I have been trying to find them here in sydney, Australia but i cant find them anywhere locally ! I need them real bad!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Pitou Leather Peeptoe Bootie 150mm...courtesy of eBay and already vibramed...I did not want to pay full retail. This shoe is so comfy!!!!


----------



## irishbelle

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pitou Leather Peeptoe Bootie 150mm...courtesy of eBay and already vibramed...I did not want to pay full retail. This shoe is so comfy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2151032
> View attachment 2151033
> View attachment 2151035
> View attachment 2151036
> View attachment 2151038


wow! Hot shoe! Love it!


----------



## 91coucou

shoeaddictklw said:


> They look gorgeous on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Dos Noeud a few weeks back and let me tell you, I had a serious OMG moment with these when looking from the back. Like shivers. One that I hadn't experienced in a long, long time. I hope to get the nude ones during sale because that price is a little ridiculous. Can't wait to see them on you!!!
> 
> Here's a pic from the other night at dinner from my IG. I had to sneak it, so it's dark.


Cute shoes! Please post more pictures if you can, I'd really appreciate that!


----------



## OANHderful

The perfect last pair from Saks.


----------



## Christchrist

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pitou Leather Peeptoe Bootie 150mm...courtesy of eBay and already vibramed...I did not want to pay full retail. This shoe is so comfy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2151032
> View attachment 2151033
> View attachment 2151035
> View attachment 2151036
> View attachment 2151038



Wow. They look so good on you


----------



## Christchrist

OANHderful said:


> The perfect last pair from Saks.



Nice grab. A classic


----------



## sammix3

oorin said:


> Thank you! I have been trying to find them here in sydney, Australia but i cant find them anywhere locally ! I need them real bad!



Oh no. Maybe eBay?


----------



## sammix3

OANHderful said:


> The perfect last pair from Saks.



Congrats! Such a great classic.


----------



## DezinrDiva

shoeaddictklw said:


> They look gorgeous on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Dos Noeud a few weeks back and let me tell you, I had a serious OMG moment with these when looking from the back. Like shivers. One that I hadn't experienced in a long, long time. I hope to get the nude ones during sale because that price is a little ridiculous. Can't wait to see them on you!!!
> 
> Here's a pic from the other night at dinner from my IG. I had to sneak it, so it's dark.


OMG are able to rock those without the ankle strap? Gorjy! Just Gorgjy!


----------



## DezinrDiva

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pitou Leather Peeptoe Bootie 150mm...courtesy of eBay and already vibramed...I did not want to pay full retail. This shoe is so comfy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2151032
> View attachment 2151033
> View attachment 2151035
> View attachment 2151036
> View attachment 2151038


I have been stalking this shoe, but I am trying my best not to pay full price. Seems that my size is never on Ebay. Congrats....nice, very nice!


----------



## DezinrDiva

Zoe Bradley said:


> Lucky you! I'm dying for a pair of Duvettes. They look great on you !


 
Thanks Zoe, cant wait to wear!






Christchrist said:


> I have no idea what to wear them with but they hot


 
Thanks CC, I'll have fun figuring it out!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> The lady peep is super sexy!!!


 
Lav, I totally agree!


----------



## DezinrDiva

Thanks so much everyone.  After looking at the pictures and hearing your thoughts on different styles I am stepping out ...literally.  

Taking my goodies off to Santana Creative Monday for Vibram soles.  Woohoo!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pitou Leather Peeptoe Bootie 150mm...courtesy of eBay and already vibramed...I did not want to pay full retail. This shoe is so comfy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2151032
> View attachment 2151033
> View attachment 2151035
> View attachment 2151036
> View attachment 2151038



These are just amazing.  You're making me think I need a pair.


----------



## beagly911

Mrs. MFH said:


> Pitou Leather Peeptoe Bootie 150mm...courtesy of eBay and already vibramed...I did not want to pay full retail. This shoe is so comfy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2151032
> View attachment 2151033
> View attachment 2151035
> View attachment 2151036
> View attachment 2151038


Those look great!  Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

OANHderful said:


> The perfect last pair from Saks.


Congrats, they will go with everything, all year!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

sammix3 said:


> How is the sizing on these?



I am TTS between a 35 and 35.5 right now since his shoes keep getting bigger. I took a 35 though and put a heel grip in for extra stability. So TTS to .5 size down. If you're going to wear the ankle strap, I do not, then TTS.



DezinrDiva said:


> OMG are able to rock those without the ankle strap? Gorjy! Just Gorgjy!


Thank you!!! Yeah, I cannot wear ankle straps because I have big ankles thanks to my genes and injuries. :shame: I've learned to adjust though.


----------



## 8seventeen19

91coucou said:


> Cute shoes! Please post more pictures if you can, I'd really appreciate that!


I will try to get a proper reveal tomorrow. 



Mrs. MFH said:


> Pitou Leather Peeptoe Bootie 150mm...courtesy of eBay and already vibramed...I did not want to pay full retail. This shoe is so comfy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2151032
> View attachment 2151033
> View attachment 2151035
> View attachment 2151036
> View attachment 2151038


Love these!!



oorin said:


> Thank you all who commented ! I couldn't multi quote on my phone so sorry! The bianca 120 is super pretty but it gives me heel slip blister ! Never happened to me with my other heels..


Try a heel grip from Heavenly Heelz. These are the best about gripping, and preventing a blister. I usually put them in all of my shoes and buy them in bulk I love them so much. Get them off ebay in the 3 pack. 



mf19 said:


> I LOVE THIS SHOE.. they look so great on you.  I too will be hoping for a sale price on them.  Wear them in good health


Thank you!!! 



megt10 said:


> They look perfect on you. Congratulations.
> 
> Me too I will post pics when they arrive I think it is Wednesday night.
> 
> They are gorgeous on you! Are they comfortable? I agree, it has been a long time since I have seen a CL shoe that I just had to have regardless of the price. I just love the look of the shoe, it is sexy and ladylike at the same time. The heel height doesn't break my no more shoes over 120, lol.


Thank you, Meg!! Ehhh... They're comfortable for a 120. I did get a slight blister on the side of my foot though, but once I break them in, they'll be good. There's no platform to speak of, of course, so they're quite comparable to the Pigalle 120. Even though I wear them d'orsay style, they are still very stable. I'm not sure if it's the bow (I am a bow fanatic!) or the kid leather, but they're just perfect.
ETA: I totally forgot I went shopping in them at Nordstrom before dinner! So yeah, they are pretty comfortable then! Also, that was probably the source of my blister as the front door closed and I had to walk all the way around the Galleria to my car.


----------



## samina

megt10 said:


> I have been on a bit of a shoe bender lately, though mostly Valentino. I wore my black flat Cataclou sandals yesterday, and they were so comfortable that I ordered them in the stone color as well. While looking at NAP as I was about to check out I saw that my one Wishlist CL Noeud shoe was now available in my size so I ordered that too. Yikes I bought 3 pairs of shoes in one day. They should arrive next week.



Wow Meg I love the red ones with the bow are they kid leather?


----------



## Chanieish

shoeaddictklw said:


> They look gorgeous on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Dos Noeud a few weeks back and let me tell you, I had a serious OMG moment with these when looking from the back. Like shivers. One that I hadn't experienced in a long, long time. I hope to get the nude ones during sale because that price is a little ridiculous. Can't wait to see them on you!!!
> 
> Here's a pic from the other night at dinner from my IG. I had to sneak it, so it's dark.



Love the dos Neoud! It is my favorite of the season! Did you order down or up in sizing from tts? Thanks!


----------



## mf19

shoeaddictklw said:


> I am TTS between a 35 and 35.5 right now since his shoes keep getting bigger. I took a 35 though and put a heel grip in for extra stability. So TTS to .5 size down. If you're going to wear the ankle strap, I do not, then TTS.
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! Yeah, I cannot wear ankle straps because I have big ankles thanks to my genes and injuries. :shame: I've learned to adjust though.



AMAZING - I love they can be worn with or without the strap. Please post mod shots!!


----------



## sophe

*okay....Here's my 86th pair of Louboutin....
More pics in my album
Thank you guys for letting me share


ohhh..No.87 are on the way *


----------



## mf19

sophe said:


> *okay....Here's my 86th pair of Louboutin....
> More pics in my album
> Thank you guys for letting me shear
> 
> 
> ohhh..No.87 are on the way *




1 - LOVE THE FLO

2 - DYING LOOKING AT YOUR ALBUMS... how have I never looked before!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

sophe said:


> *okay....Here's my 86th pair of Louboutin....
> More pics in my album
> Thank you guys for letting me shear
> 
> 
> ohhh..No.87 are on the way *



Love these. Thinking of getting them in Rose Paris, are they TTS?


----------



## mf19

Mrs. MFH said:


> Love these. Thinking of getting them in Rose Paris, are they TTS?



They were TTS for me - I tried on the Rose Paris and they were gorgeous!


----------



## sophe

mf19 said:


> 1 - LOVE THE FLO
> 
> 2 - DYING LOOKING AT YOUR ALBUMS... how have I never looked before!


Thanks sweetie I bought my first pair of CL like 11 years ago,since that I've never wear other brand,keep collecting now



Mrs. MFH said:


> Love these. Thinking of getting them in Rose Paris, are they TTS?



Hmm,I take them TTS,but don't know have you notice they are too big to me,I'd advise you to take half size down to TTS,if you got narrow or thin feet as mine


----------



## fumi

sophe said:


> *okay....Here's my 86th pair of Louboutin....
> More pics in my album
> Thank you guys for letting me shear
> 
> ohhh..No.87 are on the way *



These look so cute on you! I love your collection. Can't wait to see the 87th pair


----------



## mf19

sammix3 said:


> Me too! I'm hoping these will make it to the sale! What color are you planning to get if they do make it to sale?



I'm thinking the red will show the bow best... I think you may not see the detail so well in black?

How much do things usually go on sale for first cut?  Selfridges sale starts June 14th when I'll be in the US.  Do you think SAs would put a pair on hold for the sale?  I imagine the sale price will be better in the UK vs. US....


----------



## igorark

sophe said:


> *okay....Here's my 86th pair of Louboutin....
> More pics in my album
> Thank you guys for letting me share
> 
> 
> ohhh..No.87 are on the way *




Sooo beautiful


----------



## baglici0us

Watersnake Batignolles 100
View attachment 2151949

View attachment 2151950

View attachment 2151951


----------



## mf19

baglici0us said:


> Watersnake Batignolles 100
> View attachment 2151949
> 
> View attachment 2151950
> 
> View attachment 2151951



Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## sophe

fumi said:


> These look so cute on you! I love your collection. Can't wait to see the 87th pair


Hope they can arrive this week,and of course will do the mod pic 
Thanks for the lovely compliments 




igorark said:


> Sooo beautiful



Hey there~haven't seen you for a long time,hope you doing well 
Thanks btw


----------



## martinaa

sophe said:


> *okay....Here's my 86th pair of Louboutin....
> More pics in my album
> Thank you guys for letting me share
> 
> 
> ohhh..No.87 are on the way *



Congrats on 86th pair girl! The Flo is a beautiful style and I love the colour...debating with myself to buy them in canari....


----------



## KW1

sophe said:


> *okay....Here's my 86th pair of Louboutin....
> More pics in my album
> Thank you guys for letting me share
> 
> 
> ohhh..No.87 are on the way *



Glorious shoes!!  I'd love to see your closet!  Have you posted any loub family photos??


----------



## GoGlam

sophe said:


> *okay....Here's my 86th pair of Louboutin....
> More pics in my album
> Thank you guys for letting me share
> 
> 
> ohhh..No.87 are on the way *



86th! Girl you are on a roll!


----------



## Christchrist

sophe said:


> *okay....Here's my 86th pair of Louboutin....
> More pics in my album
> Thank you guys for letting me share
> 
> 
> ohhh..No.87 are on the way *



Canary flo!!!!! Twinsies! Congrats. They look great


----------



## sophe

Thank you guys for those sweet compliments!
due to I don't have place for doing a family pic I don't even have big enough closet! So I did many small pocket pic for helping me find them out,and also decide what to wear,is like poker card now...lol



martinaa said:


> Congrats on 86th pair girl! The Flo is a beautiful style and I love the colour...debating with myself to buy them in canari....


yeah! they really gorgeous IRL,I was planing to get Rose Paris at first but I think a beautiful yellow shoes is more difficult to find,and they didn't disappoint me,my camera didn't do the justice, this yellow shade are so soft and lovely!! You will love it!



KW1 said:


> Glorious shoes!!  I'd love to see your closet!  Have you posted any loub family photos??


nop,I didn't take a family pic,u know I got alot of shoes but I don't have big enough space to do this...geez,should save money to get bigger house,I believe if I didn't spending money like this,I can have a lovely apartment already...okay,maybe a bathroom...hmm....
ok,ok,maybe not in the city...



GoGlam said:


> 86th! Girl you are on a roll!


thanks sweetie  I think I had more than this number,but I sale alot,and I'm selling all the VP series...120mm and the shape is getting "lame" to me...lol



Christchrist said:


> Canary flo!!!!! Twinsies! Congrats. They look great


CC,I adore you wearing the silver python flo!


----------



## beagly911

sophe said:


> *okay....Here's my 86th pair of Louboutin....
> More pics in my album
> Thank you guys for letting me share
> 
> 
> ohhh..No.87 are on the way *


gorgeous!  I love the color.


----------



## sophe

beagly911 said:


> gorgeous!  I love the color.



Thank you beagly


----------



## MaryJoe84

hermosa_vogue said:


> Got them from the mytheresa Pre-shopping event.  I think they were sold out before they went available to the public though



OMG, huge congrats!!!  ... I got the mail with the pre-shopping event of the latest CL's, too... Unfortunately I read it too late, and my size was already sold out for both black and nude batignolles... Hoping and praying that someone wil return them and I can get them 
I know it's not very realistic, but sometimes dreams to come true... and if not, then I will wait until the next time nude CL's will pop up on mytheresa...


----------



## soleilbrun

sophe said:


> Thank you guys for those sweet compliments!
> due to I don't have place for doing a family pic I don't even have big enough closet! So I did many small pocket pic for helping me find them out,and also decide what to wear,is like poker card now...lol
> 
> 
> yeah! they really gorgeous IRL,I was planing to get Rose Paris at first but I think a beautiful yellow shoes is more difficult to find,and they didn't disappoint me,my camera didn't do the justice, this yellow shade are so soft and lovely!! You will love it!
> 
> 
> nop,I didn't take a family pic,u know I got alot of shoes but I don't have big enough space to do this...geez,should save money to get bigger house,I believe if I didn't spending money like this,I can have a lovely apartment already...okay,maybe a bathroom...hmm....
> ok,ok,maybe not in the city...
> 
> 
> thanks sweetie  I think I had more than this number,but I sale alot,and I'm selling all the VP series...120mm and the shape is getting "lame" to me...lol
> 
> 
> CC,I adore you wearing the silver python flo!


 
Are those polaroids? If so, where did you buy the film? I have the camera and no film. Thnx


----------



## 8seventeen19

For those of you who ask, pictures of the Dos Noeud, including one from outside to see the true color.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I don't think I've seen these posted, or even the color so I took some while playing with my Dos Noeud today. These are Troca, color Parme. They were an online exclusive. I took some outside as well to get a good color representation. I adore this suede texture from this season! Caraibes also has the same feel.


----------



## 91coucou

shoeaddictklw said:


> For those of you who ask, pictures of the Dos Noeud, including one from outside to see the true color.


Your new shoes look really nice. The colour is amazing and the bow is way too cute!  Thank you for sharing these pictures with us!


----------



## fumi

shoeaddictklw said:


> I don't think I've seen these posted, or even the color so I took some while playing with my Dos Noeud today. These are Troca, color Parme. They were an online exclusive. I took some outside as well to get a good color representation. I adore this suede texture from this season! Caraibes also has the same feel.



The color is gorgeous!


----------



## beagly911

shoeaddictklw said:


> I don't think I've seen these posted, or even the color so I took some while playing with my Dos Noeud today. These are Troca, color Parme. They were an online exclusive. I took some outside as well to get a good color representation. I adore this suede texture from this season! Caraibes also has the same feel.


Your Dos Noeud is beautiful but the Troca are TDF!!  I love the suede and the color!


----------



## sophe

shoeaddictklw said:


> For those of you who ask, pictures of the Dos Noeud, including one from outside to see the true color.



holly...!!! they are gorgeous!! okay,I admit at first when I saw the pic when you putting there
is kinda simple,But dear! they are so stunning on you!! Whoa!!!


----------



## sophe

shoeaddictklw said:


> I don't think I've seen these posted, or even the color so I took some while playing with my Dos Noeud today. These are Troca, color Parme. They were an online exclusive. I took some outside as well to get a good color representation. I adore this suede texture from this season! Caraibes also has the same feel.



the color just so soft!! is it easy to walk? how do they fit? did you take them TTS?
it's amazing on you! I LOVE YOR HAUL!!


----------



## sophe

soleilbrun said:


> Are those polaroids? If so, where did you buy the film? I have the camera and no film. Thnx



yup~!
hmm...I don't know dear,I'm in Asia,is easy to get the film everywhere...lol
have you try eBay? If not,PM me I can do some search for you


----------



## Chanieish

shoeaddictklw said:


> For those of you who ask, pictures of the Dos Noeud, including one from outside to see the true color.



Gorgeous! Love the red! How are the sizings on these babies?


----------



## sophe

okay~~
My No.87th just arrived...I've already took full size down but they still have a big gap..
sigh...I'll have to do some pad 

well....April budget were running out....will not buy any more shoes for this month sunnies


----------



## 9distelle

shoeaddictklw said:


> For those of you who ask, pictures of the Dos Noeud, including one from outside to see the true color.





shoeaddictklw said:


> I don't think I've seen these posted, or even the color so I took some while playing with my Dos Noeud today. These are Troca, color Parme. They were an online exclusive. I took some outside as well to get a good color representation. I adore this suede texture from this season! Caraibes also has the same feel.


They look both stunning on you!! Love their colors against your skin tone.


----------



## Timbermiss

My bargain CL Madame Butterfly's


----------



## Timbermiss

These are stunning


----------



## Timbermiss

shoeaddictklw said:


> I don't think I've seen these posted, or even the color so I took some while playing with my Dos Noeud today. These are Troca, color Parme. They were an online exclusive. I took some outside as well to get a good color representation. I adore this suede texture from this season! Caraibes also has the same feel.


 

These are simply stunning


----------



## kim593

shoeaddictklw said:


> I don't think I've seen these posted, or even the color so I took some while playing with my Dos Noeud today. These are Troca, color Parme. They were an online exclusive. I took some outside as well to get a good color representation. I adore this suede texture from this season! Caraibes also has the same feel.


Gorgeous! Love the color.


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> For those of you who ask, pictures of the Dos Noeud, including one from outside to see the true color.



Oh I wanted these. They are so pretty


----------



## Christchrist

Timbermiss said:


> My bargain CL Madame Butterfly's



I love MB! It's just sweet and sexy


----------



## Christchrist

sophe said:


> okay~~
> My No.87th just arrived...I've already took full size down but they still have a big gap..
> sigh...I'll have to do some pad
> 
> well....April budget were running out....will not buy any more shoes for this month sunnies



You need to exchange them. That's a big gap.


----------



## martinaa

shoeaddictklw said:


> I don't think I've seen these posted, or even the color so I took some while playing with my Dos Noeud today. These are Troca, color Parme. They were an online exclusive. I took some outside as well to get a good color representation. I adore this suede texture from this season! Caraibes also has the same feel.



I love the colour!


----------



## Nadin22

shoeaddictklw said:


> I don't think I've seen these posted, or even the color so I took some while playing with my Dos Noeud today. These are Troca, color Parme. They were an online exclusive. I took some outside as well to get a good color representation. I adore this suede texture from this season! Caraibes also has the same feel.



These are amazing! Congrats! They look great on you!


----------



## Nadin22

sophe said:


> okay~~
> My No.87th just arrived...I've already took full size down but they still have a big gap..
> sigh...I'll have to do some pad
> 
> well....April budget were running out....will not buy any more shoes for this month sunnies



Congrats! They look amazing on you. The color is TDF!


----------



## Nadin22

Timbermiss said:


> My bargain CL Madame Butterfly's



Congrats! They are very beautiful and classic!


----------



## sophe

Christchrist said:


> You need to exchange them. That's a big gap.


Geez...that's crazy!! Full size is not enough,I need to take 1.5 size on these style...
praying they have 35.5



Nadin22 said:


> Congrats! They look amazing on you. The color is TDF!



thank you sweetie


----------



## megt10

baglici0us said:


> Watersnake Batignolles 100
> View attachment 2151949
> 
> View attachment 2151950
> 
> View attachment 2151951





shoeaddictklw said:


> For those of you who ask, pictures of the Dos Noeud, including one from outside to see the true color.





shoeaddictklw said:


> I don't think I've seen these posted, or even the color so I took some while playing with my Dos Noeud today. These are Troca, color Parme. They were an online exclusive. I took some outside as well to get a good color representation. I adore this suede texture from this season! Caraibes also has the same feel.





sophe said:


> okay~~
> My No.87th just arrived...I've already took full size down but they still have a big gap..
> sigh...I'll have to do some pad
> 
> well....April budget were running out....will not buy any more shoes for this month sunnies





Timbermiss said:


> My bargain CL Madame Butterfly's



Gorgeous shoes ladies congrats!


----------



## Chanieish

sophe said:


> okay~~
> My No.87th just arrived...I've already took full size down but they still have a big gap..
> sigh...I'll have to do some pad
> 
> well....April budget were running out....will not buy any more shoes for this month sunnies



Crazy that these run so big! Hope they have the size you are looking for.

On another note, your feet look stunning in them!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Timbermiss said:


> My bargain CL Madame Butterfly's



These are beautiful!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Timbermiss said:


> My bargain CL Madame Butterfly's


One of, if not my favorite style of all time. I wish I could go back in time and buy every color! 



Timbermiss said:


> These are simply stunning


Thank you! 



kim593 said:


> Gorgeous! Love the color.


Thank you, Kim!! 



Christchrist said:


> Oh I wanted these. They are so pretty


I knew you would! 



martinaa said:


> I love the colour!


Thank you!! 



Nadin22 said:


> These are amazing! Congrats! They look great on you!


Thank you, Nadin!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Chanieish said:


> Gorgeous! Love the red! How are the sizings on these babies?


Thank you!!  They are TTS to half size down, depending on how you're going to wear them. 



sophe said:


> the color just so soft!! is it easy to walk? how do they fit? did you take them TTS?
> it's amazing on you! I LOVE YOR HAUL!!


Thank you!! They kill my toes, like the LP, but they will stretch. They fit TTS. I got a 35.5 and they're perfect. A 35 would have been too small. 



sophe said:


> holly...!!! they are gorgeous!! okay,I admit at first when I saw the pic when you putting there
> is kinda simple,But dear! they are so stunning on you!! Whoa!!!


lol! Thank you, Sophe! 



beagly911 said:


> Your Dos Noeud is beautiful but the Troca are TDF!!  I love the suede and the color!


Thank you, Beagly! 



fumi said:


> The color is gorgeous!


Thank you, fumi! 



91coucou said:


> Your new shoes look really nice. The colour is amazing and the bow is way too cute!  Thank you for sharing these pictures with us!


Thank you!! 



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous shoes ladies congrats!


Thank you, Meg!! 



9distelle said:


> They look both stunning on you!! Love their colors against your skin tone.


Thanks so much, distelle!


----------



## 8seventeen19

sophe said:


> okay~~
> My No.87th just arrived...I've already took full size down but they still have a big gap..
> sigh...I'll have to do some pad
> 
> well....April budget were running out....will not buy any more shoes for this month sunnies



They do look awesome on you!! So Cinderella like, but with a bright twist!  I agree with CC though, You're going to need at least a 35. Good luck!

P.S. May is just a few days away and Pre-Fall is starting to be released !


----------



## martinaa

sophe said:


> okay~~
> My No.87th just arrived...I've already took full size down but they still have a big gap..
> sigh...I'll have to do some pad
> 
> well....April budget were running out....will not buy any more shoes for this month sunnies


 
These shoes are so amazing!!!! Love the colour! Congrats!


----------



## 9distelle

Timbermiss said:


> My bargain CL Madame Butterfly's


Stunning congrats!! Mod pics please!!


----------



## femstar45

dirtyaddiction said:


> love them!


Nice


----------



## femstar45

LVoepink said:


> so pretty! they look great on you congrats!


Quality


----------



## femstar45

Nadin22 said:


> Congrats! They look amazing on you. The color is TDF!


87 wow! Amazing


----------



## sophe

Timbermiss said:


> These are stunning


Thank you dear



Chanieish said:


> Crazy that these run so big! Hope they have the size you are looking for.
> 
> On another note, your feet look stunning in them!


feet,lol....Thanks! I'm trying to contect if they have my size...



shoeaddictklw said:


> They do look awesome on you!! So Cinderella like, but with a bright twist!  I agree with CC though, You're going to need at least a 35. Good luck!
> 
> P.S. May is just a few days away and Pre-Fall is starting to be released !


Really?Fall are coming? but it also mean I'll spend more money...lol
good to know though,Thank you sweetie



martinaa said:


> These shoes are so amazing!!!! Love the colour! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

shoeaddictklw said:


> For those of you who ask, pictures of the Dos Noeud, including one from outside to see the true color.



o0o my god, this is so cute. Too bad they were sold out fast i cant find my size sniff **


----------



## PlainnJaine

I can finally post in the CL sub forum!! This past week my SO took me to Neiman's and bought me an early graduation gift:​ 











My Batignolles 100 ​


----------



## beagly911

PlainnJaine said:


> I can finally post in the CL sub forum!! This past week my SO took me to Neiman's and bought me an early graduation gift:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Batignolles 100 ​


What a great SO and they look great!!!  Congrats!


----------



## bethni

I got these off eBay recently!  So in love with them. I'm no CL pro but I've heard they are quite rare - it was difficult to look for these online as well. What do you girls think?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

PlainnJaine said:


> I can finally post in the CL sub forum!! This past week my SO took me to Neiman's and bought me an early graduation gift:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Batignolles 100 ​



Shoe twins!  They look great on you


----------



## beagly911

bethni said:


> I got these off eBay recently!  So in love with them. I'm no CL pro but I've heard they are quite rare - it was difficult to look for these online as well. What do you girls think?


I think they are fabulous!  I really like the skin and the heel height!


----------



## beagly911

Well they have arrived and I truly don't know what was wrong...they feel fine to me but I'll have my cobbler check them out.  Seller said that she was not used to walking in heels and that might have been the problem...without further ado, here they are

NUDE SIMPLE 70





















I think I'm going to get a lot of wear out of these, such a staple!


----------



## Felicious

Got myself a pair of Cross Ronda 85 today, would have used them for 'walking long distances shoes' but had to return them again after wearing them for a while in the hotel room, as the red straps where too tight over my toes, and would give me blisters  But wanted to share them anyway, as they are so cute!










But the store have preview of the new collection in a few weeks, I bet i find something there


----------



## 8seventeen19

beagly911 said:


> Well they have arrived and I truly don't know what was wrong...they feel fine to me but I'll have my cobbler check them out.  Seller said that she was not used to walking in heels and that might have been the problem...without further ado, here they are
> 
> NUDE SIMPLE 70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to get a lot of wear out of these, such a staple!


Awesome buy!!!


----------



## Danielle81

PlainnJaine said:


> I can finally post in the CL sub forum!! This past week my SO took me to Neiman's and bought me an early graduation gift:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Batignolles 100 ​


 

I just bought the exact same shoe last week and love it!  They look great on you!


----------



## KW1

Felicious said:


> Got myself a pair of Cross Ronda 85 today, would have used them for 'walking long distances shoes' but had to return them again after wearing them for a while in the hotel room, as the red straps where too tight over my toes, and would give me blisters  But wanted to share them anyway, as they are so cute!
> 
> View attachment 2161599
> 
> 
> View attachment 2161600
> 
> 
> View attachment 2161601
> 
> 
> But the store have preview of the new collection in a few weeks, I bet i find something there



Adorable!


----------



## beagly911

Felicious said:


> Got myself a pair of Cross Ronda 85 today, would have used them for 'walking long distances shoes' but had to return them again after wearing them for a while in the hotel room, as the red straps where too tight over my toes, and would give me blisters  But wanted to share them anyway, as they are so cute!
> 
> View attachment 2161599
> 
> 
> View attachment 2161600
> 
> 
> View attachment 2161601
> 
> 
> But the store have preview of the new collection in a few weeks, I bet i find something there


I'm sorry they didn't work, they are fabulous!  I'm sure you will find something at the preview!


----------



## Christchrist

eBay find. Bronze python piggy 120


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> eBay find. Bronze python piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162129


OMG they are fantastic!!!  What a great find!!!  Oh how I wish I could wear a piggy 120!!!  Jelly!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> eBay find. Bronze python piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162129



Very nice!!! I can't wait for the mod pics to come!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

PlainnJaine said:


> I can finally post in the CL sub forum!! This past week my SO took me to Neiman's and bought me an early graduation gift:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Batignolles 100 ​



Congrats!! They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> eBay find. Bronze python piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162129



Lucky!! They're gorgeous.


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> eBay find. Bronze python piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162129


Girly I get a great deal on a classic CL an then you come up with these....I can not keep up with you EVER!!!!!  So envious!!!  :greengrin:


----------



## megt10

PlainnJaine said:


> I can finally post in the CL sub forum!! This past week my SO took me to Neiman's and bought me an early graduation gift:
> Congrats on your first pair they look gorgeous on you.
> 
> 
> bethni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got these off eBay recently!  So in love with them. I'm no CL pro but I've heard they are quite rare - it was difficult to look for these online as well. What do you girls think?
> 
> 
> 
> I love these. So pretty and a great heel height for all day wear.
> 
> 
> beagly911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well they have arrived and I truly don't know what was wrong...they feel fine to me but I'll have my cobbler check them out.  Seller said that she was not used to walking in heels and that might have been the problem...without further ado, here they are
> 
> NUDE SIMPLE 70
> 
> I think I'm going to get a lot of wear out of these, such a staple!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations, they look perfect on you. You are right they really are a staple.
> 
> 
> Felicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got myself a pair of Cross Ronda 85 today, would have used them for 'walking long distances shoes' but had to return them again after wearing them for a while in the hotel room, as the red straps where too tight over my toes, and would give me blisters  But wanted to share them anyway, as they are so cute!
> 
> View attachment 2161599
> 
> 
> View attachment 2161600
> 
> 
> View attachment 2161601
> 
> 
> But the store have preview of the new collection in a few weeks, I bet i find something there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, that is too bad they are so pretty. I am sure you will find something that works better for you.
> 
> 
> Christchrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> eBay find. Bronze python piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162129
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh they are beautiful CC. Congrats.​
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

My new shoes have arrived and they are both keepers. I knew the sandals were since I have them in black. The beige is perfect for summer with just about all my shorts. I love Noeud they are so sexy and I can't wait to wear them.


----------



## Chanieish

megt10 said:


> View attachment 2162464
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162465
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162466
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new shoes have arrived and they are both keepers. I knew the sandals were since I have them in black. The beige is perfect for summer with just about all my shorts. I love Noeud they are so sexy and I can't wait to wear them.



Congratulations on your new purchases meg! Especially love the Dos Neoud! Looking forward to see these new beauties incorporated in your outfits!


----------



## MaryJoe84

megt10 said:


> View attachment 2162464
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162465
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162466
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new shoes have arrived and they are both keepers. I knew the sandals were since I have them in black. The beige is perfect for summer with just about all my shorts. I love Noeud they are so sexy and I can't wait to wear them.


Lovely CL's!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## akillian24

Christchrist said:


> eBay find. Bronze python piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162129



* collapses*


----------



## megt10

Chanieish said:


> Congratulations on your new purchases meg! Especially love the Dos Neoud! Looking forward to see these new beauties incorporated in your outfits!





MaryJoe84 said:


> Lovely CL's!!! Congrats!!!



Thanks ladies. I have already worn the sandals and hope to wear the heels on Friday night. If I do I will post some pics.


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> View attachment 2162464
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162465
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162466
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new shoes have arrived and they are both keepers. I knew the sandals were since I have them in black. The beige is perfect for summer with just about all my shorts. I love Noeud they are so sexy and I can't wait to wear them.


Great shoes meg, I can't wait to see those Noeud's on!!


----------



## monchichi52

Finally apart of the Louboutin family! I went in for my first  black but stepped out with a nude Bianca also.


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Girly I get a great deal on a classic CL an then you come up with these....I can not keep up with you EVER!!!!!  So envious!!!  :greengrin:



What lol. You got a smoking deal!


----------



## Christchrist

megt10 said:


> View attachment 2162464
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162465
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162466
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new shoes have arrived and they are both keepers. I knew the sandals were since I have them in black. The beige is perfect for summer with just about all my shorts. I love Noeud they are so sexy and I can't wait to wear them.



Ok I'm drooling! I want that red


----------



## Christchrist

Thanks for all the compliments ladies. I can't wait to try them out


----------



## MaryJoe84

monchichi52 said:


> Finally apart of the Louboutin family! I went in for my first  black but stepped out with a nude Bianca also.


congrats!!!!!
They're beautiful!!!


----------



## beagly911

monchichi52 said:


> Finally apart of the Louboutin family! I went in for my first  black but stepped out with a nude Bianca also.


They are beautiful!  Congrats and welcome to the addiction!!


----------



## monchichi52

beagly911 said:


> They are beautiful!  Congrats and welcome to the addiction!!



Thank you !!


----------



## martinaa

monchichi52 said:


> Finally apart of the Louboutin family! I went in for my first  black but stepped out with a nude Bianca also.



I love both pairs - congrats!


----------



## KW1

monchichi52 said:


> Finally apart of the Louboutin family! I went in for my first  black but stepped out with a nude Bianca also.



Love the cut... And the nudes, both are stunning!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

megt10 said:


> View attachment 2162464
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162465
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162466
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new shoes have arrived and they are both keepers. I knew the sandals were since I have them in black. The beige is perfect for summer with just about all my shorts. I love Noeud they are so sexy and I can't wait to wear them.



Meg I love the new shoes!!! Really hot and perfect for the summer!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> Great shoes meg, I can't wait to see those Noeud's on!!


Thanks Beagly. I can't wait to wear them.


monchichi52 said:


> Finally apart of the Louboutin family! I went in for my first  black but stepped out with a nude Bianca also.


Gorgeous shoes. Congrats.


Christchrist said:


> Ok I'm drooling! I want that red


I can so see you in the Noeud's. You must get them immediately 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Meg I love the new shoes!!! Really hot and perfect for the summer!


Thank you Lavender.


----------



## martinaa

Found one of my UHG´s - Boulima Karung


----------



## megt10

martinaa said:


> Found one of my UHG´s - Boulima Karung



Wow, these are gorgeous! Congratulations.


----------



## martinaa

megt10 said:


> Wow, these are gorgeous! Congratulations.



Thank You  - I´m soooo happy!


----------



## beagly911

martinaa said:


> Found one of my UHG´s - Boulima Karung


Gorgeous, so glad you have an UHG!!  Can't wait to see them on!!


----------



## Christchrist

martinaa said:


> Found one of my UHG´s - Boulima Karung



Congrats girl!


----------



## Annette_London

Here are mine!  An eBay bargain... Can't wait to wear them


----------



## beagly911

Annette_London said:


> Here are mine!  An eBay bargain... Can't wait to wear them


Gorgeous, and I adore a VP!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Annette_London said:


> Here are mine!  An eBay bargain... Can't wait to wear them



I love the very prive!!! Hotness!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

martinaa said:


> Found one of my UHG´s - Boulima Karung



Those are unique! I've never seen those before! Cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

monchichi52 said:


> Finally apart of the Louboutin family! I went in for my first  black but stepped out with a nude Bianca also.



I love the new editions!! Sexy!


----------



## mikeyta

I just got my "no limit" sneaker , so beautiful.


----------



## beagly911

mikeyta said:


> I just got my "no limit" sneaker , so beautiful.


Oh so much fun!


----------



## KW1

Annette_London said:


> Here are mine!  An eBay bargain... Can't wait to wear them



Nice!


----------



## martinaa

beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous, so glad you have an UHG!! Can't wait to see them on!!


 


Christchrist said:


> Congrats girl!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are unique! I've never seen those before! Cute!


 
Thank you!


----------



## rdgldy

watersnake fifis from Costa Mesa!!! I am in love


----------



## rdgldy

sorry, picture didn't load-will try later from home.


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## Aplblsm

rdgldy said:


> watersnake fifis from Costa Mesa!!! I am in love



Too cute!  I love exotics!


----------



## hanagirl

rdgldy said:


> watersnake fifis from Costa Mesa!!! I am in love



From south coast plaza? Nice!  
They have new styles?


----------



## Christchrist

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2165147



Color block! Love love


----------



## KW1

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2165147



Omgosh, adorable!!


----------



## rdgldy

Aplblsm said:


> Too cute!  I love exotics!


Thanks so much!


hanagirl said:


> From south coast plaza? Nice!
> They have new styles?


Got them about a month or so ago, waited for the right NY weather


Christchrist said:


> Color block! Love love


Thank you, and they are actually comfortable too!!


KW1 said:


> Omgosh, adorable!!


Thank you!!! I am really enjoying them.


----------



## 91coucou

rdgldy said:


> watersnake fifis from Costa Mesa!!! I am in love


So pretty!


----------



## cts900

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2165147



I L.O.V.E. these!!!!!!! Great, great, GREAT buy!


----------



## rdgldy

91coucou said:


> So pretty!





cts900 said:


> I L.O.V.E. these!!!!!!! Great, great, GREAT buy!


Glad you like!!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl




----------



## beagly911




----------



## sammix3




----------



## 8seventeen19

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2165147


I love these!!! That style though, one of my faves.


----------



## JessieG




----------



## JessieG

megt10 said:


> View attachment 2162464
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162465
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162466
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new shoes have arrived and they are both keepers. I knew the sandals were since I have them in black. The beige is perfect for summer with just about all my shorts. I love Noeud they are so sexy and I can't wait to wear them.



Omg! Meg... Those noeud.....AMAZing... Just beautiful!


----------



## megt10

mikeyta said:


> I just got my "no limit" sneaker , so beautiful.


Love these, they are so pretty and unique.


rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2165147


Gorgeous.


----------



## sammix3

shoeaddictklw said:


> I love these!!! That style though, one of my faves.
> 
> 
> Yay!! Congrats!!
> 
> 
> They are tts.





megt10 said:


> Love these, they are so pretty and unique.
> 
> Gorgeous.
> 
> Shoe twins. Congrats.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Yes these run tts.



Hoping they make it to sale and I can get them in my size! *crossing my fingers


----------



## Aplblsm

Since I now have 2 pair, I can show my "collection". 

Particule 100 Patent






VP 120 Patchwork Watersnake


----------



## beagly911

Aplblsm said:


> Since I now have 2 pair, I can show my "collection".
> 
> Particule 100 Patent
> 
> View attachment 2168914
> 
> View attachment 2168916
> 
> 
> VP 120 Patchwork Watersnake
> 
> View attachment 2168919
> 
> View attachment 2168920


Both are lovely but I adore the VP's!!  I have the Aqua watersnake VP's and love them!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Aplblsm

beagly911 said:


> Both are lovely but I adore the VP's!!  I have the Aqua watersnake VP's and love them!  Congrats!!!



Thanks, Beagly. I was hesitant to go with the VPs since I have long toes.  But I can't wait to wear them to work tomorrow. I'm trying to reserve the Particules for special occasions. Of course, any occasion I can wear them is special. LOL


----------



## beagly911

Aplblsm said:


> Thanks, Beagly. I was hesitant to go with the VPs since I have long toes.  But I can't wait to wear them to work tomorrow. I'm trying to reserve the Particules for special occasions. Of course, any occasion I can wear them is special. LOL


I too have long toes and I adore them, I think they may be my favorite CL I have!  And of course any day that we can wear our CL's is a special day!!  I can't wait to see what you pair the VP's with tomorrow!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

sammix3 said:


> Hoping they make it to sale and I can get them in my size! *crossing my fingers



You and I both! I would love the nude or even the black. If you're in the US, a lot of department stores got them so it shouldn't be too impossible


----------



## AEGIS

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2165147





now this is a shoe!


----------



## AEGIS

martinaa said:


> Found one of my UHG´s - Boulima Karung





Congrats! this is still on my list.  One of his most underrated styles. Stunning and unique!


----------



## AEGIS

Christchrist said:


> eBay find. Bronze python piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162129





i saw these! beautiful girl! they're going to a lovely home.


----------



## AEGIS

sophe said:


> okay~~
> My No.87th just arrived...I've already took full size down but they still have a big gap..
> sigh...I'll have to do some pad
> 
> well....April budget were running out....will not buy any more shoes for this month sunnies





wow 87! i don't have half that number and i feel overwhelmed with space! that is the perfect color and congrats on number 87! make a thread when you decide which one is your 100th!


----------



## mikeyta

megt10 said:


> Love these, they are so pretty and unique.
> 
> thank you, I will find the occasion to wear this week. What do you suggest me to wear with?


----------



## rdgldy

AEGIS said:


> now this is a shoe!


thanks!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

megt10 said:


> Love these, they are so pretty and unique.
> 
> Gorgeous.
> 
> Shoe twins. Congrats.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Yes these run tts.


thank you, *megt10*!!!


----------



## rdgldy

shoeaddictklw said:


> I love these!!! That style though, one of my faves.
> 
> 
> Yay!! Congrats!!
> 
> 
> They are tts.




Thank you, *shoeaddictklw*, I avoided fifis because of the narrow heel, but I really love them!!


----------



## sammix3

shoeaddictklw said:


> You and I both! I would love the nude or even the black. If you're in the US, a lot of department stores got them so it shouldn't be too impossible



Yes I'm in the US. Not sure if I want black or nude though... Which one is your first choice?


----------



## Aplblsm

beagly911 said:


> I too have long toes and I adore them, I think they may be my favorite CL I have!  And of course any day that we can wear our CL's is a special day!!  I can't wait to see what you pair the VP's with tomorrow!!



I'll be sure to take a picture!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez




----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Aplblsm said:


> Since I now have 2 pair, I can show my "collection".
> 
> Particule 100 Patent
> 
> View attachment 2168914
> 
> View attachment 2168916
> 
> 
> VP 120 Patchwork Watersnake
> 
> View attachment 2168919
> 
> View attachment 2168920



Congrats! Both are lovely!


----------



## Aplblsm

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats! Both are lovely!



Thanks!  I can't believe I'm so excited about shoes!  LOL


----------



## 8seventeen19

sammix3 said:


> Yes I'm in the US. Not sure if I want black or nude though... Which one is your first choice?



I have the red but I'd like the nude more than black... I think.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

My new additions:
I finally got the pigalle 100mm!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Rose fifi patent 100mm


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

These are by far the coolest shoes I have ever own. May I present the Decorapump strass.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

sammix3 said:


> Love these! Are they TTS?



I think they are true to size. the best is to try it on


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Rose fifi patent 100mm



lovely rose. Where did  you get them from. so pretty


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> lovely rose. Where did  you get them from. so pretty



Thank you! I got these from the CL store on Robertson blvd in West Hollywood


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Thank you! I got these from the CL store on Robertson blvd in West Hollywood



So they r only avaiable in boutiques den??cuz i didnt see them in any store. Do you know if they have a size 5??in this style or maybe pigalle??


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> So they r only avaiable in boutiques den??cuz i didnt see them in any store. Do you know if they have a size 5??in this style or maybe pigalle??



I'm not sure if they are only available in the boutiques. From what I've seen in the store, shoes size from 37-38.5 was very hard to find. Good luck in your search.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I'm not sure if they are only available in the boutiques. From what I've seen in the store, shoes size from 37-38.5 was very hard to find. Good luck in your search.



Do you have a SA from dat boutique maybe i can contact


----------



## yousofine

Got two pairs. 

The Piros -they have been on my wish list for so long.

And Pigalle 100 nude -my first classic -as all my other pairs are fun and colorful.


----------



## Tarhls

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Rose fifi patent 100mm



The color is amazing, congrats


----------



## 9distelle

Aplblsm said:


> Since I now have 2 pair, I can show my "collection".
> 
> Particule 100 Patent
> 
> View attachment 2168914
> 
> View attachment 2168916
> 
> 
> VP 120 Patchwork Watersnake
> 
> View attachment 2168919
> 
> View attachment 2168920


They look beautiful on you, especially VPs, congrats!! Love the polish color on toes as well!!


----------



## megt10

mikeyta said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love these, they are so pretty and unique.
> 
> thank you, I will find the occasion to wear this week. What do you suggest me to wear with?
> 
> 
> 
> I think I would wear them with some white skinny jeans and a red or orange top.
Click to expand...


----------



## sammix3

shoeaddictklw said:


> I have the red but I'd like the nude more than black... I think.



If they were both on sale and available in my size... I really don't know lol.


----------



## vnapier

Aplblsm said:


> Thanks, Beagly. I was hesitant to go with the VPs since I have long toes.  But I can't wait to wear them to work tomorrow. I'm trying to reserve the Particules for special occasions. Of course, any occasion I can wear them is special. LOL


I have the Particule's in nude and I love them. Sexy but still really comfy and classy. Good choice. The VP's are hot, I cant seem to find a pointy toe where my toes dont spill out the front. But they look great on you!


----------



## Aplblsm

9distelle said:


> They look beautiful on you, especially VPs, congrats!! Love the polish color on toes as well!!


 
Thanks!  That polish color is my go-to.  I now have orange toes though.  LOL


----------



## Aplblsm

vnapier said:


> I have the Particule's in nude and I love them. Sexy but still really comfy and classy. Good choice. The VP's are hot, I cant seem to find a pointy toe where my toes dont spill out the front. But they look great on you!


 
Thanks.  I agree, the Particules are lovely shoes.  They are quite tight in the toe box, but I expect they'll loosen up with a bit more wear.   As for the VPs, I have put pads in the front to help with the slipping forward.  I have one toe that likes to "peep" more than necessary.    I think I night need to get some more pads with a bit more grip.


----------



## dooneybaby

Ah, the joys of shopping off season.
More than 50 percent off at Neiman's Last Call!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Tarhls said:


> The color is amazing, congrats



Thank!! I haven't found anything to pair the heels with. =\


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

yousofine said:


> Got two pairs.
> 
> The Piros -they have been on my wish list for so long.
> 
> And Pigalle 100 nude -my first classic -as all my other pairs are fun and colorful.



Very nice!! Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> My new additions:
> I finally got the pigalle 100mm!!!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Rose fifi patent 100mm





Lavenderduckiez said:


> These are by far the coolest shoes I have ever own. May I present the Decorapump strass.


Oh Lavender, they all look great!! But those Decorapump... Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

yousofine said:


> Got two pairs.
> 
> The Piros -they have been on my wish list for so long.
> 
> And Pigalle 100 nude -my first classic -as all my other pairs are fun and colorful.


Great additions!  Congrats!


----------



## beagly911

dooneybaby said:


> Ah, the joys of shopping off season.
> More than 50 percent off at Neiman's Last Call!


Great find!  Congrats!


----------



## xxtina




----------



## xxtina

Love the snake!


----------



## xxtina

Christchrist said:


> eBay find. Bronze python piggy 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162129


WoW~Za !!!


----------



## beagly911

Found another great ebay deal...introducing my Maroon Miss Boxe


----------



## mikeyta

megt10 said:


> mikeyta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I would wear them with some white skinny jeans and a red or orange top.
> 
> 
> 
> I will try with your suggestions this weekend thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## Brazucaa

Aplblsm said:


> Since I now have 2 pair, I can show my "collection".
> 
> Particule 100 Patent
> 
> View attachment 2168914
> 
> View attachment 2168916
> 
> 
> VP 120 Patchwork Watersnake
> 
> View attachment 2168919
> 
> View attachment 2168920


 
Both are very pretty - not to say sexy. Keep it up, OK?

B


----------



## Brazucaa

Lavenderduckiez said:


> These are by far the coolest shoes I have ever own. May I present the Decorapump strass.


 
ALL are exquisite... but my heart bellongs to the salmon/Pink Fifis... congratulations

B


----------



## Brazucaa

beagly911 said:


> Found another great ebay deal...introducing my Maroon Miss Boxe


 
BEAUTIFUL, B! Congratulations. Hope they are as comfy as they led one to believe.

B


----------



## beagly911

Brazucaa said:


> BEAUTIFUL, B! Congratulations. Hope they are as comfy as they led one to believe.
> 
> B


Thanks B, they are incredibly comfy!!


----------



## Christchrist

Got my babies. Woohoo. Bronze python piggy 120


----------



## Christchrist

Oops. Pic


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> Found another great ebay deal...introducing my Maroon Miss Boxe



They look comfy beagly


----------



## beagly911

Christchrist said:


> Oops. Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2170648
> View attachment 2170649


They are gorgeous CC!!  Oh the clothing possibilities!


----------



## Christchrist

beagly911 said:


> They are gorgeous CC!!  Oh the clothing possibilities!



Yup now I need clothes


----------



## dlina03

Christchrist said:


> Got my babies. Woohoo. Bronze python piggy 120


 


beagly911 said:


> Found another great ebay deal...introducing my Maroon Miss Boxe
> 
> Both are so pretty!!


----------



## DrFabulousTee

Christchrist said:


> Oops. Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2170648
> View attachment 2170649



OMG SOO SEXY
You have like the best collection ever, it was your shoes that made me decide to order my first CL exotics.
And you have great great legs.


----------



## DrFabulousTee

beagly911 said:


> Found another great ebay deal...introducing my Maroon Miss Boxe



These are suuuch a lovely colour


----------



## Christchrist

DrFabulousTee said:


> OMG SOO SEXY
> You have like the best collection ever, it was your shoes that made me decide to order my first CL exotics.
> And you have great great legs.



Well thank you. What a nice comment. Wow. Thanks. What did you get?


----------



## beagly911

dlina03 said:


> beagly911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found another great ebay deal...introducing my Maroon Miss Boxe
> 
> Both are so pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## beagly911

DrFabulousTee said:


> These are suuuch a lovely colour


Thank you, the color is what got me!!


----------



## DrFabulousTee

Christchrist said:


> Well thank you. What a nice comment. Wow. Thanks. What did you get?



Got the batignolles in matte black python, they looked so great on you, hope they look as well on me...im already looking for my next pair


----------



## Christchrist

DrFabulousTee said:


> Got the batignolles in matte black python, they looked so great on you, hope they look as well on me...im already looking for my next pair



You will love them. That black is stunning irl


----------



## Aplblsm

Brazucaa said:


> Both are very pretty - not to say sexy. Keep it up, OK?
> 
> B



Thanks!  I'm already looking out for pair #3!  LOL


----------



## AEGIS

Found Barbie Pink AD...no other pink compares to Barbie Pink...it is ELECTRIC!! I get why people loved it and I feel so lucky to find them in AD style which is super rare...and it goes with my new to me rose pop alma! I won't wear it with the alma though...might be overkill...but I have an LV Clutch in the same rose pop.

I thought I was over the UHG...but I'm glad a certain tpfer convinced me to get them and I sold all my other pink shoes. With Barbie Pink why any other pink? lol. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Brazucaa said:


> ALL are exquisite... but my heart bellongs to the salmon/Pink Fifis... congratulations
> 
> B



Thanks!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> Oh Lavender, they all look great!! But those Decorapump... Congrats!



Thanks Beagly! When I saw them, I instantly fell in love!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

nm it showed up this is weird


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

beagly911 said:


> Found another great ebay deal...introducing my Maroon Miss Boxe


Congrats Meg!!! They look gorgeous on you! They remind me of the yo yo zeppa


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

AEGIS said:


> Found Barbie Pink AD...no other pink compares to Barbie Pink...it is ELECTRIC!! I get why people loved it and I feel so lucky to find them in AD style which is super rare...and it goes with my new to me rose pop alma! I won't wear it with the alma though...might be overkill...but I have an LV Clutch in the same rose pop.
> 
> I thought I was over the UHG...but I'm glad a certain tpfer convinced me to get them and I sold all my other pink shoes. With Barbie Pink why any other pink? lol. Thanks for letting me share


I am in love!!! I, myself is in hope of searching for the watersnake pink AD. They are extremely hard to find. Congrats on your find!!


----------



## AEGIS

dooneybaby said:


> Ah, the joys of shopping off season.
> More than 50 percent off at Neiman's Last Call!





i wish this style fit my calves 

congrats!


----------



## AEGIS

beagly911 said:


> Found another great ebay deal...introducing my Maroon Miss Boxe





that collection is built back up!


----------



## gfairenoughh

AEGIS said:


> Found Barbie Pink AD...no other pink compares to Barbie Pink...it is ELECTRIC!! I get why people loved it and I feel so lucky to find them in AD style which is super rare...and it goes with my new to me rose pop alma! I won't wear it with the alma though...might be overkill...but I have an LV Clutch in the same rose pop.
> 
> I thought I was over the UHG...but I'm glad a certain tpfer convinced me to get them and I sold all my other pink shoes. With Barbie Pink why any other pink? lol. Thanks for letting me share



OMG! Eye candy galore!!!!! Congrats and thank you for posting!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> Found Barbie Pink AD...no other pink compares to Barbie Pink...it is ELECTRIC!! I get why people loved it and I feel so lucky to find them in AD style which is super rare...and it goes with my new to me rose pop alma! I won't wear it with the alma though...might be overkill...but I have an LV Clutch in the same rose pop.
> 
> I thought I was over the UHG...but I'm glad a certain tpfer convinced me to get them and I sold all my other pink shoes. With Barbie Pink why any other pink? lol. Thanks for letting me share


They are truly TDF!!


----------



## martinaa

AEGIS said:


> Congrats! this is still on my list. One of his most underrated styles. Stunning and unique!


 
Thank you! I hope you will find them very soon - they are absolutely great IRL! I´m so happy that I won them!!!


----------



## beagly911

AEGIS said:


> that collection is built back up!


Yes it is!!  And I love the new additions, much more "user friendly"!! haha


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> Oops. Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2170648
> View attachment 2170649


 
You lucky girl! I love them! Congrats!



AEGIS said:


> Found Barbie Pink AD...no other pink compares to Barbie Pink...it is ELECTRIC!! I get why people loved it and I feel so lucky to find them in AD style which is super rare...and it goes with my new to me rose pop alma! I won't wear it with the alma though...might be overkill...but I have an LV Clutch in the same rose pop.
> 
> I thought I was over the UHG...but I'm glad a certain tpfer convinced me to get them and I sold all my other pink shoes. With Barbie Pink why any other pink? lol. Thanks for letting me share


 
Pink - YAY! They are gorg! I love pink shoes.


----------



## beagly911

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Congrats Meg!!! They look gorgeous on you! They remind me of the yo yo zeppa


Thanks Lavender, since I can't wear the yoyo zeppas everyday, these will be a great everyday CL!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

beagly911 said:


> Found another great ebay deal...introducing my Maroon Miss Boxe


That color is gorgeous!!! 


Christchrist said:


> Oops. Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2170648
> View attachment 2170649


This skin is just beyond. It's coming back on the So Kates too!! 



AEGIS said:


> Found Barbie Pink AD...no other pink compares to Barbie Pink...it is ELECTRIC!! I get why people loved it and I feel so lucky to find them in AD style which is super rare...and it goes with my new to me rose pop alma! I won't wear it with the alma though...might be overkill...but I have an LV Clutch in the same rose pop.
> 
> I thought I was over the UHG...but I'm glad a certain tpfer convinced me to get them and I sold all my other pink shoes. With Barbie Pink why any other pink? lol. Thanks for letting me share


Such a gorgeous shade of pink. Congrats on finding it!!


----------



## JessieG

AEGIS said:


> Found Barbie Pink AD...no other pink compares to Barbie Pink...it is ELECTRIC!! I get why people loved it and I feel so lucky to find them in AD style which is super rare...and it goes with my new to me rose pop alma! I won't wear it with the alma though...might be overkill...but I have an LV Clutch in the same rose pop.
> 
> I thought I was over the UHG...but I'm glad a certain tpfer convinced me to get them and I sold all my other pink shoes. With Barbie Pink why any other pink? lol. Thanks for letting me share



Just gorgey!


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:


> Found Barbie Pink AD...no other pink compares to Barbie Pink...it is ELECTRIC!! I get why people loved it and I feel so lucky to find them in AD style which is super rare...and it goes with my new to me rose pop alma! I won't wear it with the alma though...might be overkill...but I have an LV Clutch in the same rose pop.
> 
> I thought I was over the UHG...but I'm glad a certain tpfer convinced me to get them and I sold all my other pink shoes. With Barbie Pink why any other pink? lol. Thanks for letting me share



Congrats they are stunning! That alma is also


----------



## Christchrist

shoeaddictklw said:


> This skin is just beyond. It's coming back on the So Kates too!!



Yes I'm excited to see it


----------



## beagly911

shoeaddictklw said:


> That color is gorgeous!!!


Thanks shoeaddictklw, I love the color too~it's so rich!


----------



## AEGIS

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I am in love!!! I, myself is in hope of searching for the watersnake pink AD. They are extremely hard to find. Congrats on your find!!





gfairenoughh said:


> OMG! Eye candy galore!!!!! Congrats and thank you for posting!





beagly911 said:


> They are truly TDF!!





martinaa said:


> You lucky girl! I love them! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Pink - YAY! They are gorg! I love pink shoes.





shoeaddictklw said:


> That color is gorgeous!!!
> 
> This skin is just beyond. It's coming back on the So Kates too!!
> 
> 
> Such a gorgeous shade of pink. Congrats on finding it!!





JessieG said:


> Just gorgey!





Thanks ladies! I feel like rainbow brite!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

AEGIS said:


> Found Barbie Pink AD...no other pink compares to Barbie Pink...it is ELECTRIC!! I get why people loved it and I feel so lucky to find them in AD style which is super rare...and it goes with my new to me rose pop alma! I won't wear it with the alma though...might be overkill...but I have an LV Clutch in the same rose pop.
> 
> I thought I was over the UHG...but I'm glad a certain tpfer convinced me to get them and I sold all my other pink shoes. With Barbie Pink why any other pink? lol. Thanks for letting me share



WOW!!! Amazing color! I'd kill for anything in Barbie pink


----------



## AEGIS

Zoe Bradley said:


> WOW!!! Amazing color! I'd kill for anything in Barbie pink





thanks! i think there is something Barbie Pink on ebay right now


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Oops. Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2170648
> View attachment 2170649



THose are hot!


----------



## Mi_Lan

AEIS what a great find!! Love both the bag and shoes!!! Way too cute


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> THose are hot!



Thanks lav


----------



## Christchrist

Oh grenadine piggy 120.  Love it! It is really close to my pivione FILO. Get ill get rid of that one.  The Rose matador piggy isn't too close though


----------



## martinaa

Christchrist said:


> Oh grenadine piggy 120.  Love it! It is really close to my pivione FILO. Get ill get rid of that one.  The Rose matador piggy isn't too close though
> View attachment 2175987
> View attachment 2175988
> View attachment 2175989



I love that color - congrats.


----------



## Nolia

Christchrist said:


> Oh grenadine piggy 120.  Love it! It is really close to my pivione FILO. Get ill get rid of that one.  The Rose matador piggy isn't too close though
> View attachment 2175987
> View attachment 2175988
> View attachment 2175989



Great choice! Much prefer the Pigalle to the Filo!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Christchrist said:


> Oh grenadine piggy 120.  Love it! It is really close to my pivione FILO. Get ill get rid of that one.  The Rose matador piggy isn't too close though
> View attachment 2175987
> View attachment 2175988
> View attachment 2175989



Congrats!!! I live the new heels! Live the color!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Christchrist said:


> Oh grenadine piggy 120.  Love it! It is really close to my pivione FILO. Get ill get rid of that one.  The Rose matador piggy isn't too close though
> View attachment 2175987
> View attachment 2175988
> View attachment 2175989



I would keep the grenade Piggies over the Filo as well!


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> Oh grenadine piggy 120.  Love it! It is really close to my pivione FILO. Get ill get rid of that one.  The Rose matador piggy isn't too close though
> View attachment 2175987
> View attachment 2175988
> View attachment 2175989



I would keep the piggie and give Wannaprada the Filo.


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> I would keep the piggie and give Wannaprada the Filo.



Hahahaha you're so funny. Aren't we the same size?

Thank you ladies


----------



## wannaprada

Christchrist said:


> Hahahaha you're so funny. Aren't we the same size?
> 
> Thank you ladies



Lol! Thought you'd like my comment.  I actually don't think we are the same size. I take a 40 in my Filo and a 39 or 39.5 in my Pigalles.


----------



## heiress-ox

Christchrist said:


> Oh grenadine piggy 120.  Love it! It is really close to my pivione FILO. Get ill get rid of that one.  The Rose matador piggy isn't too close though
> View attachment 2175987
> View attachment 2175988
> View attachment 2175989



wow, i love the colour of these, so pretty! now you've got me questioning do I go with the classic black patent or this colour for my first pair of pigalles, decisions decisions!


----------



## Christchrist

heiress-ox said:


> wow, i love the colour of these, so pretty! now you've got me questioning do I go with the classic black patent or this colour for my first pair of pigalles, decisions decisions!



This don't be there all the time.  Black will. Hope that helps. Ha


----------



## Christchrist

wannaprada said:


> Lol! Thought you'd like my comment.  I actually don't think we are the same size. I take a 40 in my Filo and a 39 or 39.5 in my Pigalles.



Yeah my FILO is 39.5 and too big. Piggy 120 38.5. I have 39 but they are too big ;(


----------



## 8seventeen19

Christchrist said:


> Oh grenadine piggy 120.  Love it! It is really close to my pivione FILO. Get ill get rid of that one.  The Rose matador piggy isn't too close though
> View attachment 2175987
> View attachment 2175988
> View attachment 2175989



Wew! Love this color. They look awesome on you. They're close to Pivoine, but I never got that color as the Pigalle was sold out of my size come sale time. I do like this color better though. Can't wait to get mine! I am CRAZY excited about this color in Rolling Spikes.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Oh grenadine piggy 120.  Love it! It is really close to my pivione FILO. Get ill get rid of that one.  The Rose matador piggy isn't too close though
> View attachment 2175987
> View attachment 2175988
> View attachment 2175989


 
So pretty *CC*!!!
Your Piggie collevction is growing in leaps and bounds!!!


----------



## mf19

Christchrist said:


> Oh grenadine piggy 120.  Love it! It is really close to my pivione FILO. Get ill get rid of that one.  The Rose matador piggy isn't too close though
> View attachment 2175987
> View attachment 2175988
> View attachment 2175989



gorg! wish they came in 100s


----------



## JetSetGo!

Closing for archiving due to length. 

New thread is here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin/show-your-new-shoes-post-your-new-new-817807.html


----------

